#ubuntu+1 2007-10-28
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu
<Seveas> heh
<ompaul> was this place not cleaned out?
 * ompaul scratches his head
<LjL> ompaul: nope
<LjL> ompaul: just set +m :)
<ompaul> LjL, na empty it then you can open 7 days later
<ompaul> :)
<LjL> ompaul: well, apparently kicking everyone gets them upset, while setting +im doesn't =)
<ompaul> LjL, I'll take this to pm
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | WARNING - not for non developers
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | WARNING - Not for non developers  -- this is pre alpha almost :)
<LjL> Seeker` ninnghizidha jonasj ompaul PriceChild LjL Seveas nalioth Tm_T avatar_ jenda rhelmer ryanakca phaidros apecat juri__ hawk ubuntulog maff afonic`oFF PreZGN addos knix AndrewB Lorvija seezer SuperQ AlienX_ AlienX MetaBot Jettis fredrin
<LjL> This channel is now open for Hardy Heron discussion
<Seeker`> woo :D
<LjL> Gutsy Gibbon and earlier support in #ubuntu
<LjL> Random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<knix> yay
<PirateHead> woot
<LjL> Note that, as the topic says, Hardy is not *nearly* close to anything that is vaguely usable by anyone.
<apecat> amazing what they can do nowadays
<PriceChild> Every time one of you installs hardy....
<PriceChild> Hobbsee pokes a kitten with her LPS.
<Seveas> ...god kills a PriceChild
<PriceChild> remember that.
<ryanakca> LjL: hehe, wow :)
<Seveas> LOL, yours is better :)
<PriceChild> ok both of them
<ryanakca> PriceChild: lol :)
<ompaul> the lps of doom
<PriceChild> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ompaul> just to say it again:
<ompaul> Topic for #ubuntu+1 is: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | WARNING - Not for non developers  -- this is pre alpha almost :)
 * ryanakca installs hardy in a chroot :)
<ompaul> ryanakca, toasted chroot eh?
<ryanakca> ompaul: hehe, s/chroot/LVM schroot/g :)
<ompaul> how toasted do you want your box today :)
<ryanakca> ompaul: very?
<ompaul> good :)
 * ryanakca watches as smoke starts creaping out of the vents...
<ompaul> !installhardy
<ompaul> Seveas, either you are very fast or the bot is lagged or a little broken
<Seveas> INFO 2007-10-28T22:19:11 ompaul!n=ompaul@gnewsense/friend/ompaul said in
<Seveas>      ubotu: installhardy is every time you install hardy Hobbsee pokes a
<Seveas>      kitten with the LPS of doom!
<Seveas> !test
<ompaul> failed?
<Seveas> ubotu not in here
<ompaul> doh
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> !installhardy
<ubotu> installhardy is every time you install hardy Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the LPS of doom!
<ompaul> blast
<Seveas> !installhardy =~ s/^/<reply> /
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> !installhardy
<ompaul> hmm
<Seveas> repeat trigger :)
<ompaul> counts away the seconds
<Seveas> or....
<Seveas> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubotu> OK
<ompaul> !installhardy
<ubotu> every time you install hardy Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the LPS of doom!
<Seveas> !no installhardy is <reply> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> good thing i upgraded ;)
<Seveas> poor Hobbsee
<PriceChild> :D
<Seveas> so many kittens to poke
<Seveas> and so little time
<PriceChild> its a very long stick though...
<PriceChild> doesn't have to reach far for many kittens
<ompaul> it has a lot of doom
<PriceChild> also true
<Team007> hey is anybody programmer here?
<ompaul> !installhardy
<ubotu> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<kbrooks> hardy heron!
<kbrooks> what will it have?
<ompaul> no specs yet as uds is not over I would have thought you knew that kbrooks
<ompaul> come to think of it uds has not started
<kbrooks> ompaul, there are specs!
<kbrooks> ompaul, you just dont see them.
<ompaul> they are not trashed out - that is what uds is for
<gnomefreak> the specs that are there before UDS mean almost nothing (most were written to push changes that didnt make prior release(s) once UDS is done all the specs will be up and have the info needed to work on them to progress to release
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-20
<edgy> ;zf
 * DanaG is glad Flash 10 has finally been released.
<DanaG> It'll finally force web sites to fix their broken detection.
<DanaG> Lots of sites seem to think 10 < 7.
<platius> my credit card site thinks it is < 10, have to go to windows to generate a virtual card # :(
<platius> <7
<DanaG> Lots of script reference sites have scripts that give 0.0 as the version I'm using.
<DanaG> Well, now it'll be broken for Windows users, too (or rather, at least those who let it upgrade)... which is a good thing.
<ianliu_88> There is a bug with pt_BR keyboard, with the special keys
<ianliu_88> for example
<ianliu_88> is I want to type this: ^
<ianliu_88> I have to type the key + space
<Venin> this one work in 8.04.. http://rafb.net/p/IZ43XD45.html
<Venin> but i get that in 8.10
<Venin> makes sense?
<Holiday> anyone running 8.10? I found a bug but wasn't sure if it's an isolated thing
<Holiday> well actually two issues
<Venin> are you going to tell about them?
<charlie-tca> Holiday: are you gonna make us guess?
<Holiday> o sorry i was looking elsewhere lol
<Holiday> no
<Holiday> i was in class, and have all the sounds disabled (check boxes unchecked), had to reboot, but the start-up sound played at the login window
<Holiday> so I went in and manually set all of the sounds to Disable, and it still plays
<Holiday> kinda sucked it did it in the middle of class at near full volume
<Holiday> the second is, with the nvidia mobility 1300 and the newest updates, the video is now really choppy even not in full screen with VLC
<ByteJuggler> sorry but lmao ;)
<ByteJuggler> what class was it?
<Holiday> it was a little bit blurry with the non-nvidia driver, so I checked and that's when I noticed the newest updates had disabled the driver again.  enabled, it downloaded, and rebooted, and now there's pulses of black
<Holiday> english lol
<Holiday> just didn't know if anyone else has come across either, or if they were isolated
<ByteJuggler> well I haven't sorz (does your laptop not have a mute button?)
<ByteJuggler> (fwiw, I am having trouble with my ATI based older PC as well though - it has a 9800XT, although it's working okish atm with the oss radeon driver albeit with no compiz)
<Holiday> yup, and I can't remember but I typically have that on since it's mainly a use at school deal, which it what really got my attention
<ByteJuggler> (which worked before)
<Holiday> yeah, the video works great except with the latest update
<ByteJuggler> hmm ok so at least I'm not going mad then
<ByteJuggler> lol
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Anyone have screenshots of the new II themes?
<Holiday> lol nope, too bad Nvidia's stuff seems to work a lot better out of box
<Holiday> ah well i'll toy around some more have fun!
<Deadboys> can anyone help me install inrepid
<Deadboys> when i try to install it it says it will only run in low graphics mode
<Deadboys> and im fine with that
<Deadboys> but i cant get past that first screen
<dli__> Deadboys, no idea about the error, or you can install hardy, and dist-upgrade
<histo> Deadboys: try the alternate iso
<ZehRique> Deadboys: this seems to be a specific issue with Intrepid, but you can run it using the default VESA video drivers, after install
<xxploit> Anyone know the deal with the compiz in intrepid in that the compiz settings manager no longer features the Opacity Settings tab in General options?
<crdlb> xxploit: yes, it was moved into a plugin
<xxploit> u know which offhand?
<xxploit> nvm Im guessing Opacity/Brightness/Saturation
<larson9999> i have a dell inspiron 8200 laptop with a geforce 4 440 go.  it wasn't working so i installed an old version of the nvidia driver but still not working.  is there something with the new xorg.conf that's not letting it work?
<crdlb> type 'opacity' in the filter box
<dli__> larson9999, binary only drivers are evil:( try nouveau or -nv
<larson9999> dli__, err, i've been using them for a dozen or so years.  no need to stop now
<larson9999> i know they say this xorg rocks.  so far it's a big headache.  started with the mouse and keyboard.  now the display :)
<crdlb> larson9999: there is a need to stop now :<
<crdlb> nvidia didn't bother updating the -71 and -96 versions of their driver for xserver 1.5
<arash_> anyone having keyboard issues with 8.10 in vmware?
<larson9999> crdlb, so time for a new laptop eh?
<crdlb> larson9999: or one of the open source drivers :)
<larson9999> crdlb, as soon as 3d acceleration works i'm in.
<crdlb> in that case, or to complain to nvidia for dropping support for your GPU
<larson9999> crdlb, i send them a letter about every 2 months.  not buying another until they open up.
<larson9999> crdlb, nv isn't playing nice either.  gives me only one resolution and it's so small i have to squint to see anything.
<crdlb> larson9999: LCD monitors can only run at one resolution
<larson9999> crdlb, maybe we aren't talking the same thing then.  i've always had a pick from a slew of resolutions on this.  well, until i chucked the ibex on.
<crdlb> you're using the laptop's screen, right? (not an external CRT)
<larson9999> crdlb, yep.
<crdlb> if so, using any resolution other than the native resolution will hurt your eyes far more than small text will
<crdlb> just bump up the text size
<crdlb> gtk+ is supposed to get resolution independence in the next release, which should help even more
<larson9999> crdlb, i've been using this laptop for 5 years and that was never an issue.
<crdlb> you didn't notice how everything was blurry?
<larson9999> crdlb, nothing was blurry.  it's always been clear.
<crdlb> that's probably why nv isn't exposing any other resolutions (but it ought to provide some lower ones for people who just don't care)
<crdlb> larson9999: I find that hard to believe
<larson9999> crdlb, well it's true
<bsnider> i agree with crdlb. drive the monitor to its native resolution and then change things like icons and font sizes or else it will be blurry
<larson9999> na.  i'm going with my old xorg.conf settings if they'll work.
<crdlb> :/
<bsnider> whatever dude
<Storrgie> is there any reason why screen saver wont work?
<saint-takeshi> anyone know if the latest mesa/dri/drm/intel drivers from git are broken?
<bsnider> it doesn't work with compiz at the moment
<Storrgie> bsnider: at the moment? so hopefully fixed before launch?
<bsnider> it will be
<saint-takeshi> googling around, it says the problem i'm having is "fixed in the latest mesa 3d driver from CVS/git"
<saint-takeshi> but i only started having this problem since i installed the latest mesa 3d drivers from git (using a script i found on the bugtracker for the original problem i had)
<Storrgie> bsnider: i dont like AWN, how can i get my bottom panel back?
<bsnider> Stormx2, right click on the top panel, select "new panel" then go from there
<Stormx2> bsnider: I'm alright thanks.
<bsnider> Storrgie, , right click on the top panel, select "new panel" then go from there
<Storrgie> what is the thing to add that will make my windows appear horizontally
<crdlb> Window List
<bsnider> window list
<Storrgie> thanks guys
<Storrgie> what is the best way to go about removing AWN?
<larson9999> for the love of god that was harder than it needed to be.  i can finally see.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it's better to use native resolution, and then set DPI correctly in the Gnome font rendering settings.
<DanaG> And then if fonts are too small... change the font size, not the DPI setting!
<avb> hey all
<avb> does somebody know any news regarding new bluetooth issues?
<avb> is somebody going to fix this :)
<redDEAD> I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu 8.10 Beta on my Dell Mini 9. Instead of going to a LiveUSB desktop it keeps throwing me into a BusyBox Shell I get the error: [ 0.749487] ACPI: GC: GPE storm detected, disabling EC GPE Loading Please wait... BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu4) built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-commands.
<__mikem> I need help. I can't get wireless to work at all on my laptop. I have a bcm4311 wireless card. I have the proprietary drivers installed, but i can't get the thing to talk to any networks
<crashsystems> @redDEAD I have no idea about your question, but how would you say that the Mini compares to the eeePC?
<avb> crashsystems: :) i feel they both sux
<avb> both are atom
<crashsystems> @__mikem Does your wifi card show up in the network monitor applet
<crashsystems> @avb I've used the eeePC 1000, and liked it very much
<__mikem> crashsystems: no
<__mikem> crashsystems: i assume i would look under "wireless networks" right?
<crashsystems> yep
<__mikem> crashsystems: the only thing that shows up is auto eth, and everything is grayed out anyway there
<avb> crashsystems: i was touching 901 and its really slow in compare to c2d 1.6 :(
<crashsystems> __mikem run lscpi in the command prompt, and look for an entry for your wifi card
<__mikem> crashsystems: its really strange because it worked just fine in 8.04
<avb> and 1000 doesnt cost its moneys
<__mikem> crashsystems: i did.
<__mikem> but I'll do it again
<avb> it better to buy something like thinkpad x61 for practically same moneys
<avb> and u will get c2d
<crashsystems> __mikem btw, make sure the linux-firmware package is installed
<__mikem> crashsystems: linux-firmware package?
<avb> __mikem: can u post snip of dmesg?
<crashsystems> @avb but how does the x61 compare in weight.
<crashsystems> @__mikem "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware"
<__mikem> avb: I am hoping between machines right now, let me try crashsystems's advice
<smil3y> _mikem> be sure you have restricted drivers installed for whatever kernel you using as well
<avb> crashsystems: its heavier, but its still light
<redDEAD> I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu 8.10 Beta on my Dell Mini 9. Instead of going to a LiveUSB desktop it keeps throwing me into a BusyBox Shell I get the error: [ 0.749487] ACPI: GC: GPE storm detected, disabling EC GPE Loading Please wait... BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu4) built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-commands.
<__mikem> smil3y: I already did
<__mikem> crashsystems: yes its installed
<avb> crashsystems: i have extended battery and its still like 1 kilo
<avb> and this lappy is owesome
<crashsystems> @avb 1 kilo is about what the eeepc is
<avb> maybe im missing some :)
<__mikem> God I hate broadcom and I hate this laptop. its been nothing but trouble since i brought it home
<avb> im not good in measurement
<avb> s
<crashsystems> @__mikem do you know the kernel module for your wifi card?
<avb> __mikem: man, use intel stuff :)
<__mikem> crashsystems: no, how would i find out
<avb> it just works
<crashsystems> lsmod | grep bcm
<redDEAD> crashsystems, i like the mini 9. but i am having a hard time getting 8.10 on it
<__mikem> crashsystems: returned nothing
<avb> crashsystems: take a look at x61, i bet u will love it
<crashsystems> ok, it would seem that the module for your wifi card is not running, which would be why you cannot use it
<__mikem> crashsystems: okay, that makes sense. How do I run it
<crashsystems> well, first we need to try to find out what your wireless card is. can you run lspci and put it on pastebin?
<__mikem> crashsystems: can I just give you the relevent line from lspci's output?
<crashsystems> if you can find it then sure
<crashsystems> @avb what is the battery life like on the x61?
<avb> it was 3 hours with regular one and 4.5 with extended
<__mikem> 03:00.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 1)
<__mikem> crashsystems: ^
<avb> without powertop tuning
<avb> and max brightness
<crashsystems> ah, that would be where the asus laptop does better
<crashsystems> @__mikem doing some googleing, brb
<avb> i feel i can make 5.5 if i need it
<__mikem> thank you
<avb> yeh, asus better here
<avb> but still
<avb> u have c2d
<avb> when u need it
<avb> and asus have LED backlit i assume
<avb> what x61 is missing
<crashsystems> @__mikem I'm not done searching, but check out Bug #218763
<crashsystems> 218763
<__mikem> crashsystems: do you have a link?
<crashsystems> grr, where is ubottu?
<crashsystems> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218763 in linux "ssb interferes with ndiswrapper (bcm4311, bcm4318)" [Medium,Triaged]
<avb> lol
<__mikem> crashsystems: do you think it'll be solved by release date?
<StyleCHM> any clues about this guys? "WARNING: ATAPI DMA disabled for reliablity issues."
<StyleCHM> I cant watch DVDs or anything
<StyleCHM> it jumps and farts hideously :D
<crashsystems> I don't know. It says "triaged" which makes me think that someone is actively working on it
<__mikem> crashsystems: it mentions something about using a startup script. But it doesn't mention how to do it. I have no desire to use ndiswrapper, so could you help me setup the startup script
<wgrant> crashsystems: Triaged doesn't mean that. It just means that it's Triaged.
<crashsystems> then what does triaged mean?
<wgrant> Triaged.
<wgrant> Same as any definition of triaged.
<bsnider> it's waiting for someone to actively work on it
<danbh_intrepid> crashsystems: its a medical term
<crashsystems> if this was a field hospital I would understand the usage of the term
<bsnider> "in progress" means someone's working on it
<__mikem> crashsystems: ^^
<crashsystems> @__mikem Perhaps I can, once I am done groking things
<charlie-tca> triaged means everything is present and developers can work it
<__mikem> what does groking mean?
<wgrant> charlie-tca: Basically, yes.
<danbh_intrepid> __mikem: understanding
<crashsystems> understanding at a deep level
<wgrant> If I want to take a bug, I will mark it as Triaged if it isn't already and assign it to myself.
<crashsystems> !grok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grok
<wgrant> When I start working on it, I'll change it to In Progress.
 * avb wish somebody will take care of a bluetooth issue
 * __mikem wonders how long it will take crashsystems to grok
<avb> new version of bluez-* seems breaking a lot of stuff
<crashsystems> lol. meanwhile, are you all up to date with your packages?
<wgrant> avb: it fixed a lot more than it broke.
<__mikem> crashsystems: it appears so
<wgrant> Most things just didn't work before.
<bsnider> groking is a highly time-consuming and exhausting activity
<__mikem> crashsystems: i have to admit, I liked 8.04 better
<bsnider> and messy. very, very messy
<avb> my bluetooth was working in linux for good 5 years :)
<crashsystems> @__mikem check and see if the ssb module is running: "lsmod | grep ssb"
<avb> and i even never thought about it coz it was 'just works'
<__mikem> crashsystems: yes it is
<avb> its not a big deal to buy a new one
<avb> anyway its a usb dongle
<avb> hmm
<avb> good idea
<avb> i was thinking to get something little
<avb> maybe its time to do this :)
<crashsystems> @__mikem try blacklisting it and rebooting
 * DanaG is angry at nvidia for the breakage of 96 and 71 drivers.
<DanaG> I'm actually going to get ATI on my next laptop.
<__mikem> crashsystems: how do I do that? Sorry, but I am not that great a UNIX admin :(
<DanaG> Even in Windows, the nvidia drivers have been no picnic.
 * wgrant is angry at people who support companies with proprietary drivers.
<crashsystems> sudo cat blacklist ssb >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<slestak_> i am trying to add a vpn connection (a pcf file exported from gutsy NM) but all buttns are greyed out in II
<avb> DanaG: u will suffer a lot :)
<wgrant> slestak_: Cisco VPN? Install network-manager-vpnc.
<wgrant> slestak_: You might also need to reboot.
<slestak_> wgrant: no, msft pptp
<crashsystems> @__mikem before you reboot, see if the module bcm43xx is running
<DanaG> nvidia has been a pain for me...
<slestak_> DanaG: an older nvidia?
<wgrant> slestak_: Install network-manager-pptp
<avb> DanaG: get something on intell
<bsnider> wgrant, when amd develops an open source driver with hardware accelerated opengl anf xvideo, i will buy the most outrageously priced ati video card i can find. until then, i will use nvidia
<DanaG> Nope, my newer one has had various issues over the times.
<wgrant> bsnider: I like my Radeon 9xxxs. They have nice open source support.
<avb> DanaG: im about 7 years with intel notebooks. i already forget about any issues
<__mikem> crashsystems: that command is returning errors
<crashsystems> @__mikem also, have you checked to see if the restricted hardware manager has any proprietary drivers listed?
<crashsystems> what kind of errors?
<__mikem> it says bash: blacklist ssb no such file or dirrectory
<slestak_> wgrant: hmm.  that makes sense.  befreo I came here, i went into synaptic and searched for network-manager, and saw no other packages.  woinder why it wasnt visible in teh gui?
<__mikem> crashsystems: yes I did, your command won't run.
<wgrant> __mikem: Replace "cat blacklist ssb" with "echo ssb"
<DanaG> nvidia is crap, even in Windows.  For example, Vista didn't even HAVE a driver for my laptop out-of-the-box.
<larson9999> this gets funnier.  i got to change the size for all web pages individually.
<wgrant> slestak_: You sure you went into synaptic and not gnome-app-install?
<__mikem> wgrant: thanks
<__mikem> crashsystems: now what do I do before I reboot?
<DanaG> So, even if ATI is crap... at least it's now open-source crap.
<crashsystems> @__mikem then run "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and go to the bottom of the file, then add "blacklist ssb" at the end of it
<__mikem> crashsystems: I did
<avb> DanaG: it makes u feel better to use oss crap instead of closed source? :)
<slestak_> wgrant: nope, synaptic, was the familiar dialog.  i think i need to reboot.  the pcf file wouldnt parse.
<slestak_> brb
<__mikem> crashsystems: now do I reboot?
<avb> its still piece of not working stuff
<crashsystems> @__mikem  yes
<__mikem> okay thanks
<DanaG> So... but it's fixable, because we have access to the code.
<DanaG> Plus, it's a matter of principles.
<avb> DanaG: believe me, u will be old grandma at a time when oss drivers will be usable
<DanaG> Another example: iPod Touch / iPhone are the diametric opposite of Free Software.
<crashsystems> @__mikem did you upgrade from 8.04, or is this a fresh install?
<avb> its another piece of shit
<DanaG> Actually, I'm a guy.  Good luck getting me to be a "grandma". =þ
<__mikem> DanaG: funny thing is I don't give a crap about Richard Stallman's ideals, I just like linux
<avb> even worst then nvidia
<__mikem> crashsystems: no clean install
<avb> DanaG: :) sorry
<avb> anyway, grandfa
<DanaG> Actually, I've heard that it's decently usable even now.
<wgrant> avb: The open source Radeon driver is excellent.
<wgrant> Not sure about RadeonHD, however
<bsnider> __mikem, thank you, mr. torvalds
<avb> my principles is if something is not working, thats crap. not depending on nothing
<__mikem> bsnider: lol, I wish I was torbalds :)
<DanaG> Plus, in the laptop I'm going to get, I'll be able to get better battery life with the FireGL V5700 than with the Quadro FX 770M.
<avb> wgrant: it supports suspend2ram, dri and the stuff?
<bsnider> linus couldn't have said it better
<avb> :)
<wgrant> avb: Yes.
<DanaG> Open-source nvidia doesn't support suspend2ram.
<avb> last news i have read, it was not
<DanaG> At least, not on the old laptop that would need 96.
<wgrant> avb: At least on <= 9xxx.
<avb> probably its not that bad now
<avb> sounds good :)
<DanaG> FireGL V5700 is based on Radeon HD3650.
<slestak_> wgrant: i have rebooted, but the pcf for a working gutsy config will not load in II NM.  Says error: unknown PPTP file extension.  GOnna google it.
<wgrant> slestak_: I thought .pcf was for Cisco VPNs...
<__mikem> crashsystems: so far it looks like its still not working
<avb> maybe somebody already had a change to use new via cpu?
<slestak_> wgrant: i clicked on Export in GG NM, hoping to save rekeying eth in II.  I have not used pcf's before
<avb> whats the name of it
<crashsystems> bleh, go ahead and remove that line from the blacklist file then
<avb> i forgot
<wgrant> slestak_: Ah, well NM has changed a lot since then.
<__mikem> crashsystems: okay, the website mentions something about a startup script "There is a workaround, which is to have a startup script modprobe -r b43,b44,ssb,ndiswrapper and then modprobe ndiswrapper,b43,b44, but this isn't a very elegant solution."
<slestak_> wgrant: ok, it is already reported under 264145.
<crashsystems> @__mikem go ahead and do the equivalent in the command line and see if it makes it work
<wgrant> Bug #264145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264145 in network-manager "NetworkManager 0.7 Import function does not recognize VPN configuration information exported from earlier versions of NM" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264145
<avb> __mikem: what if u will just run sudo modprobe bcm43xx?
<DanaG> Odd.... for some reason, QuodLibet is pausing for like over a minute on each track change.
<__mikem> avb: lets try it
<__mikem> avb: module not found
<crashsystems> you could try it
<crashsystems> sudo modrpobe -r b43,b44,ssb,ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper,b43,b44
<__mikem> okay
<__mikem> crashsystems: it complained that all those modules are not found
<crashsystems> lol, ok
<avb> http://300lb.blogspot.com/2008/04/how-to-get-broadcom-wireless-to-work-in.html
<__mikem> should I try restarting, so that the change I made to the blacklist file can take affect
<avb> here is what i found
<avb> probably its the same
<DanaG> Don't forget about the 'wl' module.
<avb> http://www.mikegerwitz.com/2008/05/15/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-broadcom-wireless/
<avb> and here is few sollutions as well
<__mikem> oh man, that solution looks hard
<__mikem> and if one of the middle steps fails it looks like it will be impossible to clean up
<avb> gimme a sec
<avb> i will upload files
<__mikem> avb: could you upload a script or something
<mercutio22> hello guys. I want to try to set up sli on Ibex. Is it still safe to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? It seems to have gotten smaller
<__mikem> mercutio22: they are faseing out use of that file
<bsnider> it must be done though that file still, yes
<wgrant> mercutio22: What do you want to do?
<wgrant> bsnider: No.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Wait, SLI?
<mercutio22> wgrant: I want to try out SLI
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<crashsystems> @__mikem those instructions look rather simple. I could probably walk you through them
<mercutio22> yep
<wgrant> There might not actually be a better way for that yet. Damn.
<larson9999> after i had my bcm43xx card  installed the 'unlock' was disabled. forgot what i had to monkey around with to get past that.
<__mikem> crashsystems: okay. Which one do you want to try?
<slestak_> wgrant: i have keyed eth into II NM, I get a msg like The VPN connection '%s' failed because there were no valid VPN secrets.  google shoes nothing pertinant
<crashsystems> http://300lb.blogspot.com/2008/04/how-to-get-broadcom-wireless-to-work-in.html
<bsnider> you need xorg.conf to load the nvidia driver
<__mikem> crashsystems: okay
<mercutio22> wgrant: so is the old way the way to go?
<crashsystems> @__mikem got a terminal open, and a net connection on that box?
<wgrant> mercutio22: I suspect so, for now.
<wgrant> slestak_: "eth"?
<__mikem> crashsystems: I got an ethernet connection
<slestak_> sorry, everything
 * DanaG wishes there were a sample fdi file in place to put nvidia options in.
<slestak_> i started saying that kinda like sth for something
<crashsystems> just a moment
<bsnider> mercutio22, leave out the input devices crap, and the modules section. don't change anything you don't absolutely have to
<wgrant> slestak_: Not sure, sorry.
<slestak_> ty
<wgrant> DanaG: I'm not sure you can use FDI files for that yet.
<larson9999> i have a frankentop.  some icons aren't scalable and other are so there are the big ones i can see and the little ones i can't.
<meff> hey all, whats the pkg name of the new "kcontrol" for kde4 in intrepid? i'm using gnome but want to configure how kde apps act/look
<avb> __mikem: http://www.digiqube.com/~avb/fw.tgz
<crashsystems> @__mikem sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<bsnider> meff, systemsettings
<DanaG> I can use them for my touchpad, at least.
<__mikem> crashsystems: its already installed
<avb> __mikem: just extract this files into /lib/firmware/ and reboot
<meff> bsnider: ty
<wgrant> DanaG: Input devices that we've explicitly implemented it for != proprietary graphics drivers.
<__mikem> avb: okay thanks
<crashsystems> @__mikem do what he said
<__mikem> crashsystems: okay
<DanaG> Aah.
<mercutio22> bsnider: I think all the changes necessary are made under the nvidia device section, isn't that right?
<DanaG> x11_option
<DanaG> Oh, but it's input.x11_option.  Oh.
<crashsystems> @__mikem what avb said is the short and simple form of the instructions on that page. let me know if you need any help
<bsnider> mercutio22, i know a lot about all of it except sli. pastebin the xorg.conf you want to use
<larson9999> i think xorg 7.4 says, " to heck with your xorg.cong, i'm doing what i want anyway."
<wgrant> DanaG: Precisely. Video drivers don't use HAL yet.
<mercutio22> bsnider: I have an old xorg.conf backup file to inspire
<wgrant> larson9999: Most xorg.conf are deprecated in favour of less awful methods.
<avb> :)
<avb> xorg.conf was not that bad
<DanaG> Hmm, so no other way to set FPDither on nv.
<DanaG> I do end up needing an xorg.conf on the old laptop.
<mercutio22> bsnider: ok, I will pastebin the whole thing but I guess I only have to copy the stuff from the nvidia device section
<DanaG> And on my current one, too.
<wgrant> avb: Try telling that to a normal user.
<__mikem> avb what is the commandline to extract that thing?
<avb> at least it was human readable and human understandable. not like sendmail.cf
<larson9999> wgrant, that make your crappy ge mice not work and your video stuck at one resolution you can't see.
<avb> __mikem: cd /lib/firmware
<DanaG> Stuck at one resolution you cant' see?
<wgrant> larson9999: I have revoked your right to complain until you file bugs.
<avb> __mikem: tar -zxf /path/to/file
<wgrant> Sounds like a buggy EDID to me.
<wgrant> Or a stupid nvidia driver.
<crashsystems> I like tar
<DanaG> Oddly enough, on the old Toshiba... the edid reports 966x768.
<larson9999> DanaG, yeah it's at 1600X1200 and i can't see anything :)
<mercutio22> bsnider: http://www.pastebin.ca/1231467
<__mikem> avb: okay, let me try rebooting
<wgrant> larson9999: Then change the resolution!?
<DanaG> So, fix your font settings.
<wgrant> Or fix the DPI settings, yes.
<larson9999> wgrant, i can't figure out how.  when i put it where i used to it doesn't work.
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<wgrant> larson9999: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<avb> wgrant: user dont care, if data is stored in .fdi or in flat conf file
<DanaG> gnome-appearance-properties, font tab.
<wgrant> avb: They do if we then make a GUI.
<avb> once good configurator is in control panel
<DanaG> Details...
<DanaG> There's DPI setting.
<larson9999> wgrant, there is only one choice and it's 1600x1200.  that's why i wanted to put more in xorg.conf.  apparently that's no longer an option.
<wgrant> larson9999: You can still put resolutions in xorg.conf.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how would I go about creating a custom resolution?
<wgrant> larson9999: But there are better ways to do it unless you have a broken monitor or video driver.
<crashsystems> it has been a long time (several releases) since I've had to mess with xorg.conf
<larson9999> it didn't take.
<wgrant> DanaG: xrandr --newmode
<DanaG> Does it work on nvidia binary?
<larson9999> wgrant the better way?
<wgrant> DanaG: cvt, xrandr --newmode, xrandr --addmode, basically.
<wgrant> DanaG: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<DanaG> Exactly why I'm getting ATI next time. :)
<wgrant> DanaG: No, nvidia is a pack of sloths.
<avb> wgrant: anyway, they need to deal with console in both situations. so we are at the same.
<avb> level of 'usability'
<wgrant> avb: Yes, but it's a lot easier to write a GUI now.
<DanaG> Custom resolutions feature doesn't work in Vista, either.  It always "fails custom resolution test".
<__mikem> avb: it still isn't working
<avb> wgrant: actually, xorg.conf was handled perfect by debconf for about few years
<DanaG> Oh yeah, on that 966x768 Toshiba, the nvidia binary driver gets a big black bar down one side.
<avb> __mikem: can u post your dmesg?
<wgrant> avb: Errrrm, for very restricted values of "perfect"
<DanaG> It even affects the Windows driver.  Stupid Toshiba.
<crashsystems> @__mikem what laptop did you say this is?
<__mikem> crashsystems: hp pavilion dv6000
<larson9999> xrandr eh?  i'll give er a try.
<wgrant> avb: ie. "oh look, I'm overwriting everything" values of "perfect".
<avb> __mikem: also, have u tried your 'enable wireless' button on the keyboard
<DanaG> Only nv and nouveau get it correct.
<crashsystems> lol
<__mikem> avb: yes, I did.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one thing I noticed on an HP DV4T: disabling bluetooth in Windows actually super-disabled the device in a way that trumps the OS.
<crashsystems> it is always a good thing to check the obvious
<avb> __mikem: ok, lets see your dmesg then
<__mikem> avb: the light is blue which means wireless is turned on at the hardware
<meff> bsnider: hmm i installed it and it only lets me change the icons.. what about fonts?
 * wgrant disappears to lunch.
<larson9999> __mikem, my wife's model.  she's running hardy now without issues.  guess i won't upgrade her to ibex?
<larson9999> :)
<avb> wgrant: anyway, lets hope that new way will be better :)
 * DanaG wonders what sort of fun he'll be able to have with UEFI firmware.
<bsnider> mercutio22, try this one http://www.pastebin.ca/1231470
<larson9999> actually she wants to stick with the lts until it dies.
<avb> coz im a bit tired of this stupid 'refactoring', which ruined everything working and adding new bugs
<__mikem> larson9999: sounds like a good idea. Its been a horible experience upgrading so far
<crashsystems> @__mikem Go to System/Administration/Hardware_Drivers and see if anything is listed
<DanaG> The new BlueZ is the biggest breakage for me.
<DanaG> As well as Toshiba hotkeys.
<__mikem> crashsystems: okay
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,Invalid]
<crashsystems> I love ubottu
<avb> DanaG: im not alone then :)
<mercutio22> bsnider: ok, brb
<DanaG> I linked to the bug in the 'linux' package... why did it read the status from the 'xorg' task?
<avb> i have problem with bt as well
<__mikem> avb: http://pastebin.com/d6f6d7024
<larson9999> __mikem, cam works pretty well too.
<slestak_> does anyone know if NM sources /etc/ppp/options.pptp?  It seems to contradict the setting I made in the gui.  I chose to allow chap, but the options file says "refuse chap"
<__mikem> larson9999: glad to hear it
<__mikem> :(
<meff> anyone know how to change fonts in kde apps under gnome?
<larson9999> __mikem, yours doesn't?
<slestak_> i think my previous error was relared to not havoing chap-secrets configured.  i have that done, but still getting the same error.
<__mikem> larson9999: I never could get it to work. I really don't care about the camera right now
<__mikem> crashsystems: nothing new in the drivers list
<DanaG> install systemsettings and kdebase-workspace-bin
<meff> thank-you DanaG
<larson9999> being an honest idiot, i'll confess, this lcd is clearer now :)
<crashsystems> @__mikem ah, ok. there would be if that firmware thing had worked
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and that dpi calculator will give you the correct DPI setting to use.
<__mikem> crashsystems: I listed the dmesg output
<avb> b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
<DanaG> Also try +1 or -1, because it can look drastically different.
<crashsystems> @__mikem I'm reading it
<avb> b43-phy0: Radio hardware status changed to DISABLED
<larson9999> __mikem, there's a driver for the cam.  took me a bit of searching to find it.
<avb> your wireless is switched off
<__mikem> avb: I am looking at the switch right now. Its on
<avb> please run 'iwconfig'
<__mikem> okay, there is a whole bunch of information here, which bits do you want
<crashsystems> @avb or shouldn't he just switch it on?
<crashsystems> @__mikem is your wifi switch an actual switch, or a button?
<__mikem> crashsystems: an actual switch
<__mikem> crashsystems: its next to a light that turns blue when it is on and red when it is off. Its currently blue
<avb> __mikem: please post whole iwconfig wlan0 output
<crashsystems> @__mikem you could just pastebin it
<__mikem> avb: hold on
<avb> also, disable/enable can help
<dubby> hey anyone, using the system -> administration -> hardware drivers , The driver list contains fglrx for ati cards, which we all know of course isn't supported, and people trying to activate it, will crash their system
<__mikem> http://www.pastebin.com/d721e937c
<crashsystems> @__mikem that seems to be blank
<slestak_> i used NM gui to setup a pptp vpn connection.  is the creation of a chap-secrets and peers/vpn_name file a manual step?  it did not create them, but I think they are necessary
<bsnider> dubby, but fglrx does work now
<avb> __mikem: also there is 2 switched in laptop
<bsnider> dubby, canonical obtained a re-release of catalyst 8.11
<__mikem> avb: ???
<avb> __mikem: separate hard switch, plus FN+something combination
<bsnider> *pre-release
<avb> mine have Fn+F5 combination
<__mikem> avb: I tried switching it off by the hardware switch and when I switched it back on the light didn't turn blue again
<larson9999> xrandr wants the stuff that used to be in xorg.conf :)
<avb> __mikem: light is not important
<avb> __mikem: sometimes drivers doesnt handle button
<__mikem> okay
<__mikem> well I don't know the keyboard shortcut
<dubby> well then bsnider the Hardware Drivers thing crashes when trying to install it
<crashsystems> @avb @__mikem very true. I admin a laptop where the light indicated absolutely nothing, but is randomly ether on or off
<avb> lets see iwconfig output
<__mikem> avb: I already pasted it above
<__mikem> http://www.pastebin.com/d721e937c
<avb> its blank
<crashsystems> @__mikem blank for me too
<__mikem> avb: yes, I know its blank.
<mercutio22> bsnider: strangelly, that seems to have worsened performance as read by glxgears fps, but it seems it worked. SLI is on
<avb> :)
<avb> so
<DanaG> Oh yeah, might that laptop be a Toshiba?
<bsnider> mercutio22, i screwed up one thing
<bsnider> mercutio22, use this one http://www.pastebin.ca/1231472
<mercutio22> bsnider: ok
<DanaG> The old Toshiba laptop here has a software rfkill hotkey that doesn't work, due to broken 'tlsup' module.
<__mikem> avb: its blank yes. so what am I supposed to do about that?
<avb> __mikem: post iwconfig then
<__mikem> ????????
<avb> without wlan0
<DanaG> It also has a hardware slide switch with an LED, that turns off but not back on again if you toggle the switch.
<avb> just output of 'iwconfig'
<__mikem> avb: everything else says "no wireless extensions"
<avb> i see
<avb> ok
<DanaG> And when the switch is off... all that happens is this: ipw2200: firmware error; restarting.
<bsnider> mercutio22, you also need to run a command at each log in. the command is: nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
<avb> __mikem: look at your F1-F12 buttons
<avb> u should see image on it
<avb> like pc is sending waves
<mercutio22> bsnider: everytime?
<avb> or something
<__mikem> avb: no I don't
<bsnider> mercutio22, yes. every time. set it up as a session command
<avb> or maybe a separate button
<mercutio22> bsnider: I see, ok
<avb> __mikem: try to disable/enable again
<avb> and then resend dmesg
<DanaG> What do those settings do?
<avb> [   36.132275] input: b43-phy0 as /devices/virtual/input/input12
<DanaG> the nvidia ones.
<avb> u have a button which control your wireless
<__mikem> avb: nothing changed
<avb> do u have any extra buttons on your laptop
<bsnider> DanaG, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<avb> ?
<__mikem> except now the light is red
<avb> try iwconfig again
<mercutio22> bsnider: what does that command do?
<__mikem> avb: i have a play button a stop button
<__mikem> avb: I did. nothing changed
<__mikem> avb: i have media shortcut buttons, but nothing to do with networking
<bsnider> mercutio22, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<avb> thats weird
<avb> ok
<avb> how old is your laptop?
<bsnider> those features will be worked into the 180 series which is due out soon and will provide hardware-accelerated opengl 3
<__mikem> avb: i bought it last year at the beginning of the summer
<avb> ah
<avb> ok
<avb> lets look for a never firmware
<__mikem> you mean newer?
<avb> b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
<avb> the one that i uploaded is 1.5 years old
<DanaG> Oh yeah, when I get the ATI-based laptop.... will there likely be any benefit to fglrx over the open driver (assuming the open one supports the 3-series cards by then)?
<__mikem> DanaG: if the proprietary drivers exist, there is no reason to avoid using them.Its not like the proprietary drivers are going to climb out of your computer at night manifested as ninjas and tie you up in your sleep.
<DanaG> Does fglrx support xrandr 1.4?
<bsnider> __mikem, have you ever used fglrx? it literally does so
<__mikem> bsnider: I have used the nvidia counterpart
<bsnider> hahahaaaaa
<bsnider> there's no connection at all
<crdlb> DanaG: does XRandR 1.4 exist? ...
<__mikem> bsnider: I know there isn't. But I don't have an ATI card so I wouldn't have any good reason to use the ati drivers
<DanaG> er, 1.2?
<bsnider> nvidia replaces mesa, while ati makes use of it
<DanaG> 1.3?
<DanaG> Whatever is the one that nvidia doesn't do properly.
<mercutio22> bsnider: sweet.
<crdlb> DanaG: afaik, 1.3 isn't finished
<mercutio22> bsnider: I will try that out
<DanaG> nvidia deals very badly with hot-unplugging monitors.
<avb> __mikem: digiqube.com/~avb/fw.tgz
<crdlb> no idea if they support 1.2 though
<avb> __mikem: unpack this one
<__mikem> avb: hold on
<avb> and reboot after
<histo> Going to reinstall and see how borked things are.
<DanaG> If I have my CRT as secondary, set to higher res than my laptop LCD, and with the two centered over each other... then I get my panels in an odd place... but it looks fine on the CRT.
<DanaG> Once I disconnect the CRT and hotkey-display-switch, though... the panels don't move back to the right place for the LCD.
<histo> Are the beta images updated at all? Or is usplash breoken still?
<bsnider> usplash is fine
<eodchop> Has anyone had any luck with their wireless on an acer aspire one.
<bsnider> the beta images should be ignored in favour of the daily-live image
<histo> bsnider: it was borked when I did a dist upgrade after the beta release
<__mikem> I just think the degree to which Richard Stallman hates capitalism is ridiculous
<bsnider> RMS doesn't hate capitalism
<__mikem> bsnider: then why does he hate apple so much even though they use open source software and the OSX kernel is itself open source
<__mikem> bsnider: also OSX does not have any kernel level DRM like vista does
<bsnider> because apple leeches off the open source community and gives little or nothing back
<__mikem> bsnider: no they don'e
<bsnider> ok
<bsnider> whatever
<avb> coz apple is a bunch of asshole
<__mikem> ever hear of CLang or cups
<Deadboys> can any one help me install intrepid ibex on my compaq cq50
<__mikem> those are open source projects apple started
<crdlb> avb: please watch your language
<avb> who makes crap for ridiculus price
<wgrant> avb: Sometimes you have to break things to make them better.
<larson9999> i like the guys who hate windows and then code for linux on their macbooks.
<Deadboys> it has an nvidia video card and wont seem to load the correct driver
<mercutio22> bsnider: performance seems still worse then when SLI was off. I am just saying, for the record.
<Deadboys> so when i use the live cd it says it will run in low graphics mode but i cant get past that screen
<bsnider> mercutio22, based on which benchmark?
<larson9999> Deadboys, welcome to the club :)
<Deadboys> same thing happened to you larson9999?
<Deadboys> i know at least one person has installed it on a cq50 but im not sure how he did it
<avb> but still we can thank apple for a webkit
<larson9999> Deadboys, yeah.  mine's an old card and apparently nv is the only love i'm getting from now on.
<mercutio22> bsnider: based solely on glxgears. I know its not the best benchmark tool. I just don't know any other one
<__mikem> avb: absolutely nothing is different. I am beginning to think the firmware is not the problem
<avb> wgrant: a problem is that during last couple years, new developers breaks more then they makes
<mercutio22> bsnider: do you?
<larson9999> avb, webkit was part of kde before apple
<bsnider> mercutio22, for glx?
<wgrant> avb: Like what?
<DanaG> I dislike Apple, myself.
<avb> larson9999: khtml was a terrible engine, and apple made it usable
<__mikem> DanaG you would
<DanaG> It's their way or the highway, when you're in their OS.
<avb> wgrant: let me count :)
<avb> im not taking kernel
<DanaG> And iPod / iPhone are the diametric opposite of Free Software.
<mercutio22> bsnider: that replaces glxgears
<avb> coz its another story.
<__mikem> DanaG: and yet I don't give a crap about RMS's idea of Free Software. Give me a valid reason to hate apple
<eodchop> #ubuntu+1
<DanaG> I personally can't stand the OS X window manager.
<crdlb> mercutio22: glxgears is not a hardware benchmark in any way; not even a little bit
<DanaG> Quick, resize the left side of that window!
<DanaG> ... oh wait, you can't.
<__mikem> avb: it still doesn't work and for all the difference it made we might as well have not done that firmware thing
<__mikem> DanaG: if thats the best you got, I think I'll keep my Mac
<avb> __mikem: im giving up then :)
<DanaG> I'm not saying they're bad... I just don't want anything to do with them, myself.
<__mikem> avb: :(
<mercutio22> crdlb: I heard. Can you recommend another one?
<wgrant> crdlb: I liked it back in the good old days when one had to run it with -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark.
<__mikem> Why won't this damn thing work
<bsnider> __mikem, they hate freedom. they're the all-time champions of vendor lock-in
<crdlb> mercutio22: the best way to benchmark usage is to actually use the card and benchmark that, e.g. a game
<DanaG> But the iPhone thing: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/5-reasons-to-avoid-iphone-3g
<mercutio22> crdlb: Yeah, I need to get a nice one
<avb> __mikem: try to check tuxmobile.org
<crdlb> wgrant: yeah, I miss that :(
<mercutio22> for linux, that is
<__mikem> bsnider: are you kidding me. They give you much more freedom than Vista does. See, if you hate apple thats fine, but I hate when people accuse apple of being "10 times worse than microsoft"
<bsnider> apple is worse than microsoft.
<larson9999> avb, sorry.  that's all the effort i'll wasting on apple.  you can have 'em.
<DanaG> Can you use stuff like WindowBlinds on OS X?
<crdlb> I think 'Apple vs. Microsoft' is a bit offtopic
<__mikem> bsnider: do tell, how are they?
<wgrant> __mikem: At least Microsoft lets you run Windows on your own hardware
<DanaG> s/B/b/
<bsnider> apple is evil. microsoft is merely pathetic. microsoft tries and fails to do what apple does.
<avb> wgrant: , network manager, udev + hal at the mimimum
<avb> now xorg
<DanaG> bsnider: that's an awesome description.
<__mikem> bsnider: you fail at logic
<avb> 10 times rewrited drivers
<avb> new methods of rendering
<wgrant> avb: NetworkManager made everything much nicer. You aren't forced to use it. udev and HAL don't break anything that I know of.
<avb> coming every year
<DanaG> laptop I shall be getting when I do get one:  http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?p=4002272
 * histo crosses fingers doubting this will work.
<wgrant> avb: It has needed fixing for a long time.
<bsnider> if you buy one single apple device, you must buy _everything_ they make in order to use it properly.
<__mikem> avb: what should I do i really need this to work
<mercutio22> brb
<avb> __mikem: what model of your laptop?
<Deadboys> anyone get ibex to work with nvidia geforce 8200m
<__mikem> bsnider: thats not true. I have gotten plenty of non apple hardware to work with my mac
 * DanaG will like having a 3-button touchpad.
<__mikem> avb: hp pavilion dv6000
<avb> wgrant: probably, thats a price of oss
<wgrant> avb: ... how?
<DanaG> Oh, and it seems like, approximately every 2 years, HP has given kernel.org new servers.
<avb> wgrant: one guy is writting code, then he losing interest, then another guy is taking a flag and he is too lazy to fix bugs of the first one
<__mikem> DanaG: have you ever tried using an HP Laptop. Its horrible.
<wgrant> avb: More like the next guy comes up with a much better idea...
<DanaG> I've used some, and not had too many issues.
<DanaG> And business != consumer.
<larson9999> seems my issue is "bad mode clock interlace".  whatever that is
<bsnider> __mikem, what HP does or doesn't do is not the issue.
<avb> wgrant: :) but what if old idea was working also good? :)
<__mikem> bsnider: issue?
<__mikem> What issue? i was just saying i don't care for HP
<wgrant> avb: If the old idea was unfinished and there is a new better one, why continue the old one?
<bsnider> it sounds to me like you're saying "apple is good because they're better than HP"
<__mikem> bsnider: my criticism of hp has nothing to do with apple
<eodchop> anyone here have an acer aspire one?
<__mikem> bsnider: funny thing is, I actually used to have the same complaints about apple you do, then i actually did some research that didn't involve looking at www.fsf.org and found out that a lot of what RMS says about apple isn't true. But thats not the point. When I bought that laptop I still bought into all the slander RMS spreads about Apple
<avb> wgrant: coz it works. lets move this to a production level. one guy put an accounting system. its works but need some modifications. new guy is coming and proposing to write a new accounting system
<Deadboys> anyone get ibex to work with nvidia geforce 8200m?
<Deadboys> i mean the live cd of course
<wgrant> avb: Some of these are fundamentally different, so there's no point in migrating to the old one first.
<avb> thats why i ought to use new and new dev version :)
<avb> coz every time one thing getting fixed or added that i need, and other is getting broken
<avb> and im testing it, in order to get a working release for me :)
<avb> i hope i will stop at one of the version
<wgrant> For Jaunty, X configuration for at least input devices and video resolutions will be much nicer than it has ever been before.
<wgrant> But it has meant some configuration ease regressions in Intrepid.
<avb> yeh
<wgrant> We have to make compromises sometimes.
<bsnider> i'd like to see everything else in jaunty much nicer than it has ever been before
<avb> now, every time when i'm connecting mine 32" tv, im getting a hang of compiz :)
<wgrant> bsnider: It probably will be, but that other stuff isn't my field.
<avb> once before this problem was never appear
<wgrant> Have you filed a bug?
<avb> yes
<avb> #284495
<avb> Bug #284495
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284495 in compiz "compiz hangs once enabling second monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284495
<larson9999> ok wgrant.  i believe you.  not sure which distro i'll run in the meantime.
<wgrant> larson9999: Erm, Ubuntu?
<larson9999> wgrant, maybe if i could figure out how to get a resolution i could live with.  i could forego 3d.  but with slack i get both.
<wgrant> larson9999: Probably because Slackware doesn't use a recent Xorg... you could use Hardy and get the same effect.
<larson9999> wgrant in the xorg log it's got nice messages saying it's ignoring all of the resolutions but the one i want.
<larson9999> i mean but the one i don't want.
<wgrant> larson9999: Which driver are you using?
<larson9999> nv
<wgrant> Ah. That beast.
<bsnider> larson9999, which graphics chip?
<DanaG> ←↖↑↗→↘↓↙←↖↑↗→
<larson9999> weren't you the one who told me not to use nvidia?  forget the fact that i can't anymore :)
<larson9999> bsnider, geforce 4 440 go
<wgrant> larson9999: I don't recall saying that, and I definitely never said that nv was better.
<crdlb> wgrant: the problem is that he has an LCD and nv doesn't want to offer a non-native resolution
<larson9999> guess it wasn't you.
<bsnider> larson9999, go back to hardy
<J-_> Need to ask again, and get more reassurance. Will Intrepid work with my hardware? http://paste.ubuntu.com/59894/
<larson9999> bsnider, i wasn't on hardy.  slack.
<bsnider> hardy will work though
<bsnider> J-_, only thing i'm not 100% sur eabout is the broadcom lan device
<larson9999> if 1600x1200 is the only option, this could be a show stopper for anyone in my age group...we're all blind.
<bsnider> larson9999, is that your monitor's native resolution?
<larson9999> bsnider, heck if i know.  i always used to have it at 1024x768
<bsnider> what is the phycial size of it?
<larson9999> 15in
<crdlb> according to the internets, the 15" 8200 is available in 1440x900 and 1600x1200
<crdlb> err
<bsnider> if that's the native resolution, simply increase the size of the text and icons
<crdlb> whatever the 14xx 4:3 resolution is
<DanaG> 1400x1050.
<crdlb> yeah, that's it
<wgrant> larson9999: Running LCDs at a non-native resolution is generally a bad idea, and should be avoided if at all possible. As people are saying, change the DPI instead.
<mercutio22> I used to have an issue with my microphone being detected and being useful for recording back when using hardy. I fixed it by adding a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<mercutio22> The problem is back in Ibex
<larson9999> bsnider, that doesn't work.  for instance not all of the icons will scale.  and in ff you can't just apply a global size.  you have to resize EVERY page you visit.
<DanaG> Correction: make DPI setting CORRECT.
<J-_> bsnider:  It does worth in Hardy, though.
<DanaG> Change font size.
<mercutio22> Should I report the problem using aport?
<larson9999> where is the dpi setting to make sure i changed the right place?
<DanaG> gnome-appearance-properties -> font tab -> details... button.
<J-_> bsnider:  And, I pretty much need it to work ;(
<bsnider> larson9999, you can most definitely change the fonts in firefox
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<J-_> bsnider:  Will trying the live CD harm the computer?
<bsnider> no
<J-_> cool
<J-_> It's already downloaded, will burn and try.
<larson9999> bsnider, i changed it but many pages rendered to the small size.
<bsnider> larson9999, there's a difference between changing a page zoom and font sizes
<larson9999> bsnider, i know.  lemme get nv back and i'll try again.
 * J-_ wishes Amaranth was around.
<larson9999> wgrant if i change the dpi should the desktop icons scale properly? because they aren't.
<bsnider> larson9999, icon size is controlled by nautilus
<larson9999> bsnider, i don't use nautilus.  it's hooked in like explorer is in windows?
<bsnider> you do use nautilus
<bsnider> you just don't know it
<bsnider> that's gnome's file manager
<larson9999> bsnider, bsnider i use gxe for my file manager.
<bsnider> ok
<larson9999> or a commander clone.  sometime thunar.
<bsnider> gnome uses nautilus even if you choose not to
<bsnider> unless you're not using gnome
<bsnider> now i'm wondering just waht you are using
<larson9999> bsnider, i'm not new.  linux only since about 1999.
<larson9999> bnsider yeah, one of the things i hate about gnome.  and gconf, too.
<larson9999> bsnider, changing the fonts works but not always.  some of the fonts on a page still are small.  and some of the text is now to big to fit where it's suppose to.
<bsnider> then use the zoom feature
<larson9999> bsnider, nah.  back to slack.  i can't be configuring all day.  this laptop will have to wait for jaunty.
<bsnider> if you say so, sir
<larson9999> bsnider, yeah, if i gave to my son he'd give it back!
<larson9999> bsnider, it's old enough maybe it's time for puppy
<bsnider> hardy will work
<mercutio22> I think I found a bug related to my audio card that survived through hardy and made it into ibex
<mercutio22> whats the best way to report that so it gets solved?
<mercutio22> I have lots of info
<mercutio22> its not much of a bug, its just that it takes a lot of tweaking on the gnome audio settings to get the mic working
<mercutio22> it would be nicer if one could set it up without so much hassle
<crashsystems> @mercutio22 I've noticed that to be a common problem, so it has probably already been submitted
<larson9999> found a review of my laptop that says, "we found the native resolution of 1600x1200 a little too small for comfort."  i'm with them there.
<crashsystems> lol
<mercutio22> crashsystems: I am pretty sure it is a problem related to my specific HDA Intel device.
<larson9999> yeah.  not hard to find a question that goes something like, "my mic doesn't work in ubuntu, hda."
<mercutio22> larson9999: I see
<crashsystems> well, I know that whenever I have done an install on my laptop (which also uses an intel sound card) I must go into alsamixer to fix the audio settings
<larson9999> mine works but has a bit of a hissing noise i'd like to live without.
<larson9999> for the longest time just about everything was muted by default it seems.
<larson9999> mic questions are almost as common as "flash doesn't work on ubuntu+ff"
<mercutio22> crashsystems, larson9999 But I mean that I had to add a line to my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base saying my model has three jacks and then I had to choose digital mic1 as input source. (what I mean is there lots of options to be combined and only one of them works)
<mercutio22> it would be nice if one needn't do such stuff
<crashsystems> true
<larson9999> mercutio22, plug in "mic alsa-base" into google.
<crashsystems> I'd go searching around launchpad to see where/if it has been reported
<mercutio22> crashsystems: you're right, I will do that. Is there a way to call attention to say this has passed to Intrepid Ibex?
<crashsystems> I'm not very familiar with launchpad, but I do know that certain devs with special powers can target the but for intrepid release.
<crashsystems> try to find one of them, and tell them about it
<ralpho> Is there a way to put back clock with date
<Kr0ntab> ralpho: yes....
<Kr0ntab> ralpho: what date and time do you want?
<ralpho> I removed the panel new panel is blank widgets only have time no date.
<Kr0ntab> ohh...
<ralpho> doh
<ralpho> first time using kubuntu and kde4
<Kr0ntab> oh kde...
<Kr0ntab> yeah I don't have that memorized and don't use kde...
<Kr0ntab> sorry mate.
<DanaG> larson9999: oh yeah, you can set a minimum font size in Firefox.
<ralpho> no real google help 8.10 and kde4 are to new
<ralpho> guess you have to del a whole config file or something like that.
<larson9999> DanaG, yeah.  still not much help.  things still don't fit right as the non test stuff doesn't scale right and text doesn't fit where it's supposed to.  no way to figure things once and be done with it.  i'll have to go to a distro that's not gonna use this version until this laptop is put to pasture.
<DanaG> Handy hint: disable "allow to set own fonts"
<larson9999> perhaps 8.04 will do the trick.  it'll be supported for a while longer.
<larson9999> DanaG, i've messed with all the font settings. the problem is the fonts and 'graphic' parts aren't tied to each other.  so the font grows but the rest of the page doesn't.
<ralpho> I guess i will put the binary clock in the mean time that should leave em wondering wtf.
<DanaG> Hmm, go to about:config and see what layout.css.dpi is set to.
<DanaG> It should be either -1 or 0.
<DanaG> What DPI is your screen, and what is Gnome set to?
<larson9999> DanaG, -1
<larson9999> DanaG, i forget now and have shut the laptop down.  i've decided to not mess with it anymore.  the days of my spending more than i day on such matters are long gone.  ended somewhere around the win modems days of the mid-late 90's.
<DanaG> Odd.  When I set my thing to 147DPI, it worked fine, and scaled.
<larson9999> you're network manager icon scaled in systray?  mine didn't
<larson9999> DanaG, about half my icons wouldn't scale.
<larson9999> the small text at the top of hotsheet didn't.  if i made them bigger they didn't fit right.  and lots of others.  i don't usually care about 'pretty' but it's the ugliest desktop i've ever had.  looks worst than my real desktop even.
<DanaG> Hmm, did you try a logout?  For me, that's hat it took.
<larson9999> DanaG, yep.  a few times even.
<DanaG> Odd.
 * DanaG glares at nvidia for desupporting the old hardware without open-sourcing it.
<larson9999> DanaG, i'm not sure i changed the dpi in the right place but the only reply i got is where i changed them in appearance fonts.
<bsnider> DanaG, hold on a minute. the nouveau devs say they don't need anything from nvidia
<DanaG> For me, nouveau didn't work well -- it sat there devouring 40% CPU just drawing the desktop.
<DanaG> This was on an NV17 card.
<bsnider> the nouveau devs need time and testing hardware
<drakeman> Good night to All!
<DanaG> So nvidia should give them hardware, if nothing else.
<bsnider> i don't know if they've ever made a formal request of nvidia, but they have made requests to people that have old hardware
<jacosta> will the 8.10 beta be upgradeable after the official launch?
<bsnider> jacosta, i don't understand the question
<larson9999> well i'm not buying another video card that's not open source.  actually even though i get most of my hw from the rubbish bin, i'm gonna buy an open source driver card every once in a while just because.
<larson9999> jacosta, yes.
<jacosta> thanks
<larson9999> jacosta, and before launch
<td123> So I know this is beta 8.10 right, well I just spent half the day typing in openoffice.org (the one that comes with it normally) and it crashed a ridiculous amount of times... And its not even 3.0 so it should be stable
<bsnider> this _isn't_ a beta. there was a beta release 3 weeks ago
<larson9999> jacosta, it's supported for 18 months on the desktop and historically the ubuntu repos get updated pretty nicely.
<td123> bsnider: what is it then? the rc isn't out yet
<larson9999> rbc
<bsnider> it is a developmental snapshot
<alex_mayorga> would we get OOo 3 eventually?
<predator363> hi when i boot into ubuntu it comes up with a screen saying its running in low graphics mode then another window that says troublshoot (which is worthless) and try to configure graphics. i am currently in vist aoperating on a wireless connection to boot into ubuntu i would also need instructions on how to configure a wireless connection in command line, and how to get irc and connect to this chat. also i first installed ub
<td123> .. ok lol fine.. anyways oo.o 2.4.1 is really unstable on my system, is that normal because I would think nothing that oo.o is experimental
<td123> alex_mayorga: no
<larson9999> alex_mayorga, i would imagine but sometimes ubuntu is slow to update ooo in my opinion.  for that reason i always install from ooo and skip the repos for ooo.
<td123> alex_mayorga: we will have it unofficially though :P
<td123> alex_mayorga: 3 will probably be included in 9.04
 * DanaG is using Ooo3.
<larson9999> i guess too many people made fun of them for shipping with ff 3 beta
<bsnider> ooo will be backported to intrepid as time goes by
<td123> larson9999: meh, I was one of them :D
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, repo?
<DanaG> It's a PPA repo.
<td123> larson9999: although you should have seen the one that shipped with 8.04 originally... ff crashed about every 20 minutes for me :D
<predator363> hi when i boot into ubuntu it comes up with a screen saying its running in low graphics mode then another window that says troublshoot (which is worthless) and try to configure graphics. i am currently in vist aoperating on a wireless connection to boot into ubuntu i would also need instructions on how to configure a wireless connection in command line, and how to get irc and connect to this chat. also i first installed ub
<larson9999> ooo usually has nice features i want so i don't even mess with the repos when it comes to ooo.
<DanaG> http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu
<larson9999> td123, i know.  made me switch to arch on one machine and slack on the other.  ff+flash only crashed about once a week on those two.
<bsnider> predator363, troubleshooting is not worthless
<alex_mayorga> predator363, graphic card and wireless card hardware info?
<predator363> nvidia 8200m and atheros ar5009
<bsnider> predator363, wipe out your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<Lunks> After getting flash back, I get the 'missing cursor' issue again. Sometimes, cursor just disappears.
<alex_mayorga> IIRC should work out of the box
<bsnider> predator363, then use jockey to install the nvvidia driver
<DanaG> wipe out?  How about, move it out of the way instead.
<Lunks> Most of the times it does, it's on a Firefox window
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another option to set for nvidia: UseEvents and DamageEvents
<alex_mayorga> +1 for move :)
<predator363> bsnider: how do i do both of those things
<DanaG> and OnDemandVBlankInterrupts
<bsnider> wipe out. destroy. annihilate. delete.
<predator363> ???
<predator363> *has been working his butt off for a week just to get ubuntu running* (kills self)
<bsnider> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<bsnider> wait
<predator363> thx then what
<predator363> k
<bsnider> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<predator363> after that what do i do?
<bsnider> restart the system. you'll get a gui through the nv driver
<predator363> it will boot right up?
<predator363> into x?
<bsnider> yeah
<bsnider> yeah
<predator363> so window thingy?
<bsnider> what?
<predator363> THAT SEEMS SO EASY@
<predator363> !
<larson9999> do you have to compile nouveau?
<predator363> the window that tells me im in low graphics mode
<predator363> and wont let me into gui
<bsnider> that happens because your xorg.conf file contains garbage that the x server can't make any sense of
<predator363> NICE! if i have more problems i'll be back lol i hope this works
<DanaG> Option "OnDemandVBlankInterrupts" "boolean"  Normally, VBlank interrupts are generated on every vertical refresh of every display device connected to the GPU(s) installed in a given system. This experimental option enables on-demand VBlank control, allowing the driver to enable VBlank interrupt generation only when it is required. This can help conserve power.
<predator363> ok it sais no such file or directory
<arash_> anyone have problems with vmware 6.5 and keyboard inputs?
<predator363> i allready dont remember who i was talking to
<predator363> and why has chat gone dead?
<predator363> come on 202 people in this room and noone is talking?
<drakeman> Hello, hey i have a little, question, im new in ubuntu, and i try to learn the os with a ebook called A practical guide to ubuntu linux, to learn the basics
<drakeman> i go to system and enter in Session option and as a practice i save a session, now everytime i turn on my computer it display the session saved, how i can roll back that change?
<drakeman> can ayone help me with this?
<drakeman> probably is easy but i cant figure it out
<histo> hrm. tab completion isn't working for me in terminal?  Like I can't tyep in sudo apti<tab> it won't complete. Anyone have an idea of how to fix it?
<predator363> for some reason chats gone dead
<predator363> no one is helping anyone for some reason
<MrKeuner> which version of openoffice is in intrepid?
<drakeman> anyone can help me with the session thing?
<predator363> already said chats been dead wating for a while now
<ralpho> anyone get latest superkaramba working in kubuntu
<predator363> ...
<drakeman> but u are talking
<drakeman> i fix the problem
<drakeman> just delete the session file in .gnome2 folder!
<drakeman> somebodys here?
<bigfox> Were you having a problem where programs wouldn't start if you click on them?
<drakeman> no, i save a session because im stuyi8ng with a ebook called "a practical guide to ubuntu linux"
<bigfox> Oh.
<drakeman> and i click system/sessions and save the current session
<drakeman> but now everytime i restart the os it open all the windows that i had opened in saved session
<bigfox> The solution you proposed was smiler to one that temporarily fixes the problem I am having.
<drakeman> but deleting the file was the solution
<drakeman> [D
<drakeman> only you are in the forum bigfox?
<MrKeuner> is suspend still a problem with 8.10?
<drakeman> sorry in the chat?
<drakeman> only three people speaking
<bigfox> My laptop is able to suspend with 8.10.  Its a Fujitsu Lifebood N Series.
<MrKeuner> I am aware that it is due to non-free bioses though
<bigfox> It was not able to suspend with 8.04
<MrKeuner> bigfox: was it suspending with 8.04 as well?
<MrKeuner> oh
<drakeman> well, i just want to share my problem and my solution
<drakeman> thanks to all
<MrKeuner> bigfox: my thinkpad suspends with 8.04 but I get weird problems sometimes
<bigfox> My laptop gets along very well with intrepid.
<MrKeuner> bigfox: morning wakeups ring a lot bells somehow :)
<bigfox> Its even using NDISWraper for the wireless.
<bigfox> ?
<MrKeuner> system bell rings several times when my laptop wakes up sometimes. usually in the morning
<bigfox> After that does it wakeup and work, or does it crash?
<MrKeuner> bigfox: it seem to work sometimes I get message that it could notwake up but again seems to work fine
<bigfox> I haven't tested sleep on mine since some of the more recent updates, so I will fire it up and test it again.
<MrKeuner> suspend is usually problem due to non-free bios
<bigfox> Mine won't sleep properly if it has a USB thumb drive plugged into it.
<MrKeuner> bigfox: no problem with that here
<histo> Alright wierd problem with tab completion. I can use tab completion on the first command ex: sud<tab> would type in sudo but I can't do sudo apti<tab> it won't complete.  or screen irss<tab> etc....
<bigfox> MrKeuner: Will yours wake up fine if you sleep it then wake it up a few minutes later, but if you let it sleep for a while like overnight it has trouble waking?
<MrKeuner> bigfox: yes, usually I get bells after a long sleep, shorter sleeps seemed more smooth
<bigfox> I will let mine sleep all night tonight and try it in the morning.  If I see you online I'll let you know.  If we can reproduce it, then we have a bug report.
<bigfox> histo:  I will try that on mine and see what happens.
<MrKeuner> bigfox: there is already a bug report for hardy if I recall right, hopefully your test will be negative
<histo> bigfox: ?
<bigfox> histo:  trying to reproduce that tab completion bug you are having.
<bigfox> Seams to work fine on mine.
<DanaG> argh, my damned panel applets randomly moved again!
<histo> Yeah I think its from my recent install. I must have removed something in ~ that I shouldn't have. Something that is created when a new user is made.
<saint_> What must you have removed?
<bigfox> I am having a strange problem with two computers that were upgraded from 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10
<bigfox> When I click on a program ether in the menu or a quicklaunch it will not open.  No errors given.
<histo> Ahh no bashrc
<td123> Wow, so my sony jog dial buttons seem to work with some installed programs (sjog)!!!
<td123> it took nearly 7 distro releases to finally get it to work!!! :D ty
<histo> bigfox: That was it I needed a .bashrc file in my home
<bigfox> Oh.
<bigfox> for the tab completion.
<histo> yeap
<bigfox> I wish I knew more about command line.  I didn't even know about that file.
<histo> bigfox: cli is very nice once you get the hang of things.
<histo> can't believe I didn't see that.
<bigfox> I use it allot for things I can't do in gui, but I am still a beginner as cli goes.
<bigfox> Before I switched to Ubuntu, I was a Mac user.
<td123> bigfox: ironically macs are posix compliant :P
<bigfox> True.
<bigfox> They do some really strange things if you put any hardware that didn't ship from apple into them though.
<td123> bigfox: because you are expected to have apple as your sole vendor.
<bigfox> For example, if you put a model of DVD recorder that apple never used into one, you had to generate a driver descriptor file for it.
<bigfox> Its standard friggin ATAPI for pet sake.
<bigfox> Then, if I put a disk in that drive and allowed the disk to spin down, any attempt to access ore eject the disk would crash the whole thing.
<bigfox> That drive is now working perfectly with no issues what so ever in an Ubuntu machine.  It also didn't have any trouble on the mac when it was running Ubuntu.
<bigfox> Ubuntu was also able to recover data from a Mac formatted hard drive that the mac wouldn't even attempt to mount.
<MrKeuner> I'd like to say that, I love GNU/Linux not because it is superior, but because it is free.
<MrKeuner> superiority is a side effect since many think like me
<bigfox> I love the free aspect as well.  Its also nice to have things just work when you plug them in.  Ubuntu seams to be good at that.
<dubby> hey anyone, I have intrepid with the new fglrx drivers but am unable to get compiz to work, when I do "glxinfo"  I get "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)"
<MrKeuner> dubby: i heard the free driver is just fine do you really need fglrx?
<dubby> the default is vesa
<bigfox> fglrx is ATI right?
<MrKeuner> right
<bigfox> My laptop runs compiz fine.  Its a Radeon mobility 9000 using the free/open driver in intrepid.
<dubby> and it does not support composite extensions like compiz, and I see no way to get the radeonhd drivers working without doing it manually in xorg.conf which I know little about and might mess up
<dubby> which one?
<dubby> radeonhd or vesa
<bigfox> Let me check.
<MrKeuner> bigfox: have you tried googleearth by any chance?
<dubby> bigfox: may I see your xorg.conf
<bigfox> Not yet, but I can.
<bigfox> Sure.
<MrKeuner> bigfox: it does not work smoothly in in 8.04 when I use free driver
<bigfox> Nether did mine.  It is running 8.10
<MrKeuner> bigfox: however the compiz works even better than fglrx
<dubby> MrKeuner compiz is a composite extention while fglrx is a driver, there is no way one works better then the other
<MrKeuner> I mean compiz works better with the free driver than fglrx
<bigfox> Silly question, how do I ask it what driver it is using.  All I know is that it isn't using a restricted driver.
<dubby> bigfox: i would say just open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the drive being used there
<dubby> it will be under section device, and then say Driver "<driver name>"
<bigfox> The device section reads exactly as fallows:
<bigfox> Section "Device"
<bigfox>      Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
<bigfox> EndSection
<dubby> thats it?
<bigfox> Yep.
<dubby> hmm...
<dubby> that is definatly defaults
<dubby> lol
<bigfox> Compiz is working perfectly on it as we speek.
<MrKeuner> bigfox: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bigfox> It comes up with nothing.
<dubby> its default
<MrKeuner> oh, may be new xorg conf file is different
<bigfox> Oops, let me try that again, forgot the xorg.conf
<bigfox> Driver "kbd"
<bigfox> Driver "mouse"
<bigfox> Driver "synaptics"
<MrKeuner> yeah looks like the conf file has evolved
<MrKeuner> it should be because of fail safe x system
<bigfox> They even removed all the resolution listings for the display.
<bigfox> All that crap should just be probed on startup anyway.
<bigfox> I am having trouble starting applications on a couple machines that were upgraded from 7.10 ->8.04 ->8.10
<bigfox> I got a command line to load at startup so that I can try to load programs from a terminal window.
<bigfox> It will load programs that are configured to load on login.
<bigfox> when I try to load them from the menu or quick launch icon, it just fails and gives no error.
<bigfox> when I try to load them from a terminal window it gives an error.
<bigfox> bigfox@localhost:~$ firefox
<bigfox> No protocol specified
<bigfox> Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<bigfox> bigfox@localhost:~$ firefox
<bigfox> No protocol specified
<bigfox> Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<bigfox> If I wipe out all the gnome settings files, and force X to restart and login it will work fine until I reboot the machine, then it has the same problem again.
<histo> bigfox1: are you trying to launch firefox from a console or a terminal?
<histo> bigfox1: X needs to be running for you to use firefox.
<bigfox1> Another weird thing I just found with this bug.  If I disable networking in the network it will load programs but when I enable the networking again it will stop loading any new programs.
<bigfox1> Terminal.
<bigfox1> Not a virtual console.
<elmargol> bigfox1: do you habe a loopback?
<bigfox1> How do I check.
<bigfox1> ?
<elmargol> ifconfig lo
<bigfox> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<bigfox> Thats the first line.
<elmargol> thats ok
<bigfox> If I disable networking, I can load programs like firefox, and then when I re enable networking the programs that were loaded work fine, but if I close them and try to re open them or open new ones it won't work.
<elmargol> bigfox: echo $DISPLAY
<bigfox> echo $DISPLAY
<bigfox> sorry.
<bigfox> :0.0
<histo> ahh see pulseaudio still can't handle ogg sreams
<histo> unreal
<elmargol> bigfox: thats ok too
<bigfox> I noticed that the machine uses "localhost" in the command prompt but it should have the machines hostname.
<kulight> does any one else having network problems since yesterday ?
<arash_> why is firefox still so buggy.....
<frybye> hi - a partial-upgrade this morning seems to have uninstalled skype completly and now wont let me re-install it???
<frybye> anybody else dealing with this??ß
<dubby> whats the error when attempting to instal?
<histo> arash_: because people haven't fixed all the bugs yet.
<arash_> histo: works fine on my mac... and windows ehh... but ff crashes on ubuntu always
<frybye> it says something about unresolved dependancy with skype-common (or was it core..) and that this should not be installed...
<frybye> hang on I will paste the terminal output ...
<kulight> frybye: thats becose only one pack was available from the 2 needed probably will be added later
<elmargol> bigfox: /etc/hosts this file should link localhost to your hostname
<elmargol> 127.0.0.1       dell    localhost.localdomain   localhost <- my confg
<elmargol> dell ist my hostname
<frybye> ok - here is the terminal output if anybody interested.. ( in German though - I am a Brit in Berlin-) http://paste.ubuntu.com/60011/
<elmargol> frybye: sudo apt-get install -f
<bigfox> elmargol:  It only lists the hostname  Just  KIT and nothing else.
<bigfox> That may be the problem.
<frybye> kulight: annoying thing was I was using it up until the partial upgrade this morning and then it was gone - whooosh - nada...
<frybye> elmargol: I dont wanna force the install if there is good reason for it having been deleted and is excluded in the updated beta just now...
<elmargol> frybye: this command should offer you a solution
<elmargol> frybye: this is not just forcing
<frybye> btw - i am on an amd64bit installation - does that make any difference...?
<elmargol> -f, --fix-broken
<kulight> frybye: the partial update removed the skype pack and only upgraded the skype-common it good to read the details of partial upgrades
<frybye> so I need to do a sudo aptz-get install -f skype    right???
<frybye> e e e apt-get  ...
<kulight> frybye: there are no broken packs there it a dependency problem
<elmargol> frybye: no just sudo apt-get install-f
<bigfox> elmargol: I just checked /etc/hosts, and it is correct
<bigfox> I did notice that before I login to X, the prompts on the virtual console refer to the machine as kitt, but then after I login to X the virtual consoles change to localhost.
<frybye> it said (in german here-) read status-info ein.... ready - 0 updated 0 new installed 0 to remove 0 not updated...? - so did it do anything??
<frybye> there is still no skype in the gui...
<elmargol> frybye: yes it did nothing. thats why I use the static package
<frybye> which static - there are 2 in snaptic...
<kulight> frybye: you will have to wait for medibuntu to release the missing package
<elmargol> frybye: I just use the tarball from skype.com
<elmargol> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-static <- this one
<kulight> elmargol: is it for 64 bit ?
<frybye> excuse me elmargolif I ask kulight is there any special reason not to do the above...?
<frybye> does one have to use libget or similar on the directory...?
<bigfox> 32 bit apps should run fine on 64 bit if you have the 32 bit libraries installed.
<frybye> if I remember right it was orig. installed with the tarball...
<kulight> frybye: no ecxept it wont fit the 64bit
<frybye> kul... but it w a s working here up till this morning....
<frybye> so i assume i hve the libs installed or...?
<kulight> you can try or just wait a few hours and reinstall skype from synaptic
<elmargol> well I don't like pain in the ASS thats why i don't use 64bit
<bigfox> this command will install the 32 bit libraries that I have needed for 32 bit programs on 64 bit systems:
<bigfox> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-sdl
<frybye> I will probably wait a bit I think and re-try with synapic - if it comes to it I have a hardy eeepc with skype here...
<elmargol> frybye: if you have the time... just wait
<frybye> kulight: can one assume that folks at medibuntu are already aware of this and working on it...?
<frybye> elmargol: yeah if I really need skype i can run it on hardy... on the eeePc...
<kulight> frybye: i hope so
<kulight> does any one else having network problems since yesterday ?
<waldenasta> hi all
<waldenasta> having a little problem here?  Just upgraded to 8.10 and want to check out my syslog. It has grown so large that it crashes my system every time I try.  Anyone have any suggestion on how I can work this out??
<ronny> waldenasta: use the tool less ?
<RAOF> waldenasta: How are you trying to check out your syslog?
<waldenasta> yes
<waldenasta> tool less?
<waldenasta> where do I find that, sorry about been a neophyte!
<RAOF> "less /var/log/syslog"
<waldenasta> k
<RAOF> In a terminal.
<waldenasta> it tell me /var/log/syslog is a directory
<RAOF> Really?
<RAOF> That's odd.
<RAOF> Mine isn't.
<waldenasta> RAOF I think I see my problem, thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<nekostar> hey
<nekostar> is k3b fixed in ibex btw?
<nekostar> all this time in hardy i've had to burn @ 4x ;_;
<cypherdelic> Please see if you can help regarding current gamepad issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/284951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284951 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Intrepid: Gamepad "Saitek P580" not working in games, buttons not detected." [Undecided,New]
<Cheery> Hi people
<Cheery> If I have multiple keyboards installed on my system, is there a way to recognise which of the keyboards were used to input?
<danage> i distro-upgraded to ibex yesterday. before i was getting the bug that my ath9k/network manager kept asking me for the passphrase even though it knew it. i am STILL getting this bug. anybody heard of the problem?
<TychoQuad> can someone tell me how to get the network manager to work correctly?
<bugabundo_work> eheh TychoQuad
<bugabundo_work> what doesn't work for you ?
<TychoQuad> saving changes
<bugabundo_work> what version ?
<bugabundo_work> 0.6 or 0.7 ?
<TychoQuad> it says updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82- connection update not supported (read-only)..
<TychoQuad> 7
<bugabundo_work> never saw that before
<wolfeySI> hello i have intel PRO/Wireless 5100 and ubuntu 8.10 beta
<bugabundo_work> what were you doing when it happen?
<wolfeySI> WPA personal works
<wolfeySI> enterprise doesnt
<wolfeySI> anything i can do?
<bugabundo_work> wolfeySI: file a bug or search for a dupe
<wolfeySI> one was closed because of 'lack of info'
<bugabundo_work> I can use my on WPA entreprise with intel 4965 agn
<bugabundo_work> if it lack info, the user should have provided extra details required
<bugabundo_work> what is the LP id so I can check?
<TychoQuad> right-click edit connections, selected a wired connection, hit edit, and then close
<wolfeySI> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/217653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217653 in network-manager "Wireless connection to WPA Enterprise network fails using Intel iwl3945 driver." [Medium,Invalid]
<bugabundo_work> did you installed it recentely and did not yet rebooted TychoQuad?
<TychoQuad> i have rebooted before
<bugabundo_work> please file a bug agaisnt it
<wolfeySI> bugabundo_work: interesting is 'dmesg' log
<bugabundo_work> and ping asac on #ubuntu-devel
<TychoQuad> i did upgrade from hardy though
<wolfeySI> bugabundo_work: where can i paste?:)
<bugabundo_work> "please attach your complete /var/log/syslog taken _after_ reproducing this bug." wolfeySI
<bugabundo_work> its all there
<bugabundo_work> its need to help debug
<wolfeySI> schoolmate says its common problem for all new intel wlan cards
<wolfeySI> with new iwl driver
<bugabundo_work> TychoQuad: maybe it's a bug on the upgrade. you should file is so other users can see it fix before release
<bugabundo_work> even if it is a common, wolfeySI it should work and be fixed
<bugabundo_work> you don't paste it wolfeySI... you upload your log
<bugabundo_work> AFTER reproducing it
<bugabundo_work> you can find it on /var/log/syslog
<wolfeySI> i have file
<bugabundo_work> just upload it to LP and change the status of the ticket to NEW
<bugabundo_work> is the file from right after you tried to connect to the wifi?
<RAOF> wolfeySI: You may well be experiencing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/272185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272185 in wpasupplicant "[Intrepid] iwl3945 + iwl4965 -- network-manager will not connect to a WPA Enterprise network (disassociating by local choice (reason=3) )" [Medium,Triaged]
<bugabundo_work> RAOF: did anyone reported seeing TWO NMs ? I some times see that on boot, and one says OK and one FAIL
<RAOF> I haven't seen that.
<bugabundo_work> I have, but can't find in on my boot logs
<bugabundo_work> I'll have to look better
<wolfeySI> RAOF:
<wolfeySI> [ 1556.564716] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:12:43:4e:39:30
<wolfeySI> [ 1556.571477] wlan0: authenticated
<wolfeySI> [ 1556.571495] wlan0: associate with AP 00:12:43:4e:39:30
<wolfeySI> [ 1556.593335] wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:12:43:4e:39:30 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=6)
<wolfeySI> [ 1556.593349] wlan0: associated
<wolfeySI> [ 1565.017044] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:12:43:4e:39:30 - assume out of range
<wolfeySI> this is actual problem
<bugabundo_work> maybe that's what causing all the password probs
<RAOF> !pastebin > wolfeySI
<ubottu> wolfeySI, please see my private message
<bugabundo_work> wolfeySI: don't paste it here
<bugabundo_work> use pastebin
<bugabundo_work> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<freaky_t> what kind of bot is ubottu?
<bugabundo_work> hheehe
<bugabundo_work> a really nice bot to have! lol
<RAOF> wolfeySI: That looks like you're on the very edge of the AP's range, and it's not quite connecting?
<freaky_t> is it a supybot?
<bugabundo_work> why do you say that freaky_t?
<wolfeySI> RAOF: here wlan should be fine
<freaky_t>  im asking
<wolfeySI> RAOF: it works for everyone, worked for my former laptop
<bugabundo_work> RAOF: my NM requires me to connect at least 3 times to my univ WiFi (eduroam)
<bugabundo_work> its quite funny
<bugabundo_work> because it ALWAYS works at the 3rd try
<bugabundo_work> but always fails the first 2 atemps
<bugabundo_work> is like it is waiting for a timeout
<firestorm> Hi there. Am thinking about making the jump to intrepid. What are your thoughts on it?
<bugabundo_work> the earlier the better! firestorm
<bugabundo_work> it helps users to get their probs fixed before release
<LSD|Ninja> It's late enough in the program to just wait until release now
<wolfeySI> well bugabundo_work this eduroam doesnt work for me
<wolfeySI> bugabundo_work: or you have some tricks ready?
<bugabundo_work> myne is TTLS and PAP
<bugabundo_work> who is yours?
<wolfeySI> same
<firestorm> is there a way I can see what is new/improved/fixed ? am currently having i915 gfx crashes with 8.04 and would be keen to see any changes
<bugabundo_work> wolfeySI: humm did you try the 3 times trick?
<wolfeySI> new network manager has name Tunnelled TLS?
<bugabundo_work> brb AFK
<wolfeySI> bugabundo_work: no idea, i tried a lot
<wolfeySI> now i just stoled UTP from desktop PC's
<wolfeySI> stole
<testi> I don't manage to install new widgets via "Install new Widgets" in KDE4. It's not clear to me what to do so it installs.
<defrysk> does anyone know the sourcepackage for usb mouse ? i need it for a bugreport
<amikrop> Most of the times, the Release Candidate is exactly the same as the Final Release, right?
<amikrop> (In Ubuntu, at least.)
<amikrop> ?
<bugabundo_work> defrysk: "linux" kernel maybe?
<wgrant> amikrop: In Ubuntu that has never been the case.
<wgrant> amikrop: It probably never will be.
<bugabundo_work> eheheehhe wgrant
<bugabundo_work> humm I remmeber one it was!!
<bugabundo_work> gutsy or hardy? can't tell
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: It's not designed to be the case.
<bugabundo_work> gutsy wasnt... they had all that trouble with the kernel
<wgrant> We don't produce RCs in the Mozilla sense.
<bugabundo_work> just up till the last second
<wgrant> We always have uploads right up to the end.
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. yay, screen polling bug with compiz/nvidia 177 fixed :) good day.
<NET||abuse> next problem, rythmbox, buffering from last.fm sucks
<NET||abuse> keeps buffering few seconds, then stops the song every 4 seconds or so
<petererer> screen polling bug?
<amikrop> wgrant: I see. You follow the Greek way :P
<bugabundo_work> yeah petererer the refresh bug
<amikrop> Always at the last minute.
<amikrop> (see the Olympiad 2004 stadiums building process :P)
<bugabundo_work> petererer: #269904
<amikrop> bug #269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<petererer> hmm, i had noticed that too
<NET||abuse> seems to be solved for me :)
<petererer> i shall try later :)
<NET||abuse> very glad :)
<NET||abuse> rythmbox behaving again, but this buffer issue happens often.
<petererer> i hadn't used compiz before, as it was slow for me with hardy
<NET||abuse> there doesn't seem to be an option to extend the buffer window
<bugabundo_work> NET||abuse: give exaile a try
<bugabundo_work> I really like it
<NET||abuse> bugabundo_work: i did a year ago, or more, and it was just hard work,,, but ok, time to revisit
<NET||abuse> mmm, lovely python packages being sucked down :)
<NET||abuse> bugabundo_work: do you know a good way to get a music player such as exaile, rythmbox, amarok etc.. to look for music off a smb share, or just off a windows box, without altering the fstab
<bugabundo_work> humm
<bugabundo_work> doesn't exail use gvfs?
<NET||abuse> also, exaile last.fm, jumando or magnatune plugins?
<bugabundo_work> I think I'm going to start to file bugs against all those apps that fail to use it, like rsync
<NET||abuse> hah,,
<NET||abuse> rysync i'm not sure it should realy use it.
<NET||abuse> bleh, rsync
<NET||abuse> fudgy monday fingers
<NET||abuse> need more coffee
<wgrant> Apps don't have to use GVFS, thanks to FUSE.
<NET||abuse> wgrant: hmm, this is true.
<NET||abuse> bugabundo_work: one other killer feature that rythmbox does, can exaile use daap shares
<bugabundo_work> wgrant: but if I mount it with fuse
<bugabundo_work> NM will complain on shutdown...
<zyrorl> fuse is a godsend
<bugabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/90795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90795 in network-manager "Unmount of remote CIFS shares fails with timeout on system shutdown (dup-of: 42121)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 42121 in sysvinit "Symlinks for umountnfs / sendsigs wrong: hang on shutdown / reboot" [Medium,Fix released]
<bugabundo_work> we already had this discossion
<bugabundo_work> *discussion last week
<bugabundo_work> either apps use GVFS or that bug needs to get fixed
 * wgrant never shuts down.
<wgrant> I suspend or I manage to hang with some of my driver antics.
<wgrant> s/hang/hang X/
<NET||abuse> how can gvfs get me access to the shares on my windows laptop?
<NET||abuse> from within rythmbox or exaile or something?
<bugabundo_work> using gnome tools
<bugabundo_work> but then apps won't see the mount  point
<bugabundo_work> its so lame
<wgrant> "apps won't see the mount point"?
<bugabundo_work> ok
<NET||abuse> bugabundo_work: em, urr,, how do i use gnome tools?
<wgrant> Not quite the answer I was looking for, bugabundo_work.
<bugabundo_work> how do I navigate throuth the terminal to a samba share wgrant?
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: cd ~/.gvfs/something
<bugabundo_work> hummm
<bugabundo_work> never saw it
<NET||abuse> bugabundo_work: using a mount from within gnome I didn't think you could go to that mount points
<NET||abuse> wgrant: really? hm
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Although making things like that up to confuse annoying users sounds like a good idea for the future.
<NET||abuse> sure as Shizzle there's my music share, public and user dir on office server.. awsome
<bugabundo_work> wgrant: since I see a icon on Desktop, I thouth apps would see it too
<bugabundo_work> but they don't...
<bugabundo_work> ~/.gvfs is too hiden for users
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: Much like you don't see volumes appear under your desktop.
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: Users won't normally need to see it.
<bugabundo_work> actaully I see... pendrives and usb disk show up there
<NET||abuse> you know, once you know where to look, these things are way simpler.
<bugabundo_work> plus the mount applet on my bottom bar
<wgrant> Opening something from Nautilus in a non-GVFS app should use that implicitly.
<bugabundo_work> what do you mean wgrant?
<bugabundo_work> how can rsync be used with nautilus?
<bugabundo_work> or exaile?
<Chousuke> ~/.gvfs is evil
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: If you're using rsync, you should know to look for ~/.gvfs.
<Chousuke> why is it in ~/ if I can't do anything to it ;(
<wgrant> Normal users do not use rsync.
<bugabundo_work> I'll look for it toningh
<Chousuke> they should move .gvfs somewhere outside ~/
<bugabundo_work> ok, exaile then
<bugabundo_work> it seems (acording to NET||abuse) that it won't show up eithere
<wgrant> Chousuke: Then how would a user process write to it?
<Chousuke> wgrant: by writing to its new location
<wgrant> Chousuke: With which permissions?
<Chousuke> wgrant: with the user's permissions
<testi> I installed mencoder and it is insulting: Everything done. Thank you for downloading a media file containing proprietary and patented technology.
<Chousuke> wgrant: user permissions are not restricted to under ~/
<wgrant> Giving users permissions to other parts of the filesystem is not the solution.
<Chousuke> wgrant: sure it is
<wgrant> testi: Rightly so.
<bugabundo_work> wgrant: what do you think of using bzr as an TimeMachine ?
<wgrant> Chousuke: ... why?
<Chousuke> wgrant: just make a /var/gvfs/user/ directory
<wgrant> Chousuke: Why?
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: Why?
<bugabundo_work> yesterday I started using it for my apps conf files
<testi> I don't wish to be insulted. Is there a package without that message?
<bugabundo_work> and another for /etc
<wgrant> testi: I fail to see how it's insulting.
<wgrant> Slightly sarcastic, perhaps.
<Chousuke> wgrant: ~/.gvfs contains files the user can't touch and as such it interferes with sharing $HOME accross distros for example.
<wgrant> Chousuke: Users can't touch? What?
<bugabundo_work> Chousuke: don't share $homes... lol
<bugabundo_work> do you share your wife too ? /sarcastic
<Chousuke> bugabundo_work: eh, sharing homedirs is very common.
<wgrant> Chousuke: It contains a total of nothing other than . and ..
<testi> However. The message is not useful. I wish it to provide useful information only.
<wgrant> I share home directories with it fine.
<bugabundo_work> I know it is. but it is also a cause of many probs
<Chousuke> wgrant: it *can* contain things you might not want to share.
<wgrant> testi: It is a useful message. Users should be informed that their file is bad.
<wgrant> Chousuke: No, it can't.
<wgrant> Chousuke: It's mounted on top of.
<wgrant> The directory itself is empty.
<bugabundo_work> encript them with encfs
<bugabundo_work> that's what I do...
<wgrant> If you somehow have the NFS exported from on top of that, you're probably strange anyway.
<testi> wgrant: it doesn't even display patent no and patent holder
<wgrant> testi: Because in lots of cases it's vague, perhaps.
<wgrant> testi: Anyway, mplayer upstream is the place to complain.
<wgrant> Not here.
<testi> okay
<testi> Thank you
<bugabundo_work> wgrant: is it a good idea or bad to use bzr for that?
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: For the entire filesystem it is probably a Very Bad Thing. For config files, a Good Thing.
<Chousuke> you definitely don't want to use bzr to back up your whole filesystem.
<Chousuke> it's going to be slow.
<Chousuke> and probably not at all space-efficient.
<bugabundo_work> hehe
<bugabundo_work> its slow already
<bugabundo_work> olive-gtk is to unstalbe too
<bugabundo_work> Chousuke: I have plenty of disk space
<bugabundo_work> I worry way more about losing settings
<Chousuke> for config files version control is fine.
<Chousuke> I should set up a git repo for my configs as well I suppose.
<Chousuke> not too difficult
<RAOF> bugabundo_work: You're probably more interested in that new git/bzr inspired file system thingy, then.
<RAOF> What was it called again?...
<Chousuke> just cd /etc/; git init; git add .; git commit -a;
<bugabundo_work> no idea
<bugabundo_work> but I seem to like it already
<bugabundo_work> I do the same Chousuke with bzr
<bugabundo_work> lol
<RAOF> bugabundo_work: Basically, it was GNOME Storage.  The most awesome idea to ever die a sad, lonely death.
<bugabundo_work> ohhh
<Nece228> why i cant ship ubuntu 8.10 free cds?
<Nece228> The number of requested CDs was not provided.
<Nece228> whats wrong?
<Chousuke> backing up your configs is easy too with git
<Chousuke> just cd to backup location and git clone /etc/ :P
<bugabundo_work> what is diff with bzr?
<Chousuke> I don't think the tool matters in this case
<Chousuke> I just like git better.
<bugabundo_work> I guess
<bugabundo_work> I'll have to find the GNOME Storage thingy, RAOF mention
<RAOF> It was on Ars Technica's open-source journal thingy recently; that's where I saw it.
<bugabundo_work> other then bzr or git, what do you guys recommend for confs backups?
<wgrant> bzr
<bugabundo_work> ROFL
<wgrant> baz!
<Nece228> why i cant ship ubuntu 8.10 free cds?
<Cheery> anyone remember what was that game where you flied down the cave and catched a ball, then flied out with the ball?
<bugabundo_work> because they are available yet Nece228
<bugabundo_work> oficial release is at the end of the month
<Cheery> there was some cool remake about that game I've forgotten
<Cheery> found it in debian/ubuntu repositories some years back then
<bugabundo_work> Nece228: but you can download daily images of it and burn them to cd/dvd or pendrives
<wgrant> Nece228: You did enter a number of CDs?
<Chousuke> I know the game you're talking about but can't remember the name
<Nece228> it says that i can pre-order
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<Nece228> wgrant: i cannot enter number
<wgrant> Nece228: That's a Launchpad bug. I'll file it.
<Nece228> The number of requested CDs was not provided.
<Nece228> i got that error
<Nece228> but i cant choose how many cds  i want
<wgrant> I know.
<wgrant> There's a bug.
<bugabundo_work> well they only ship 1
<bugabundo_work> or you file a special request
<Chousuke> Cheery: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/thrust this one? :=)
<bugabundo_work> I just entered 10
<Chousuke> -=
<Nece228> no i didnt file a special request
<bugabundo_work> then you can only get one
<bugabundo_work> its been like that since hardy
<Cheery> Chousuke: yep, but there were yet one, that also had custom levels and newer graphics
<Nece228> i want one
<Nece228> but i cant choose
<bugabundo_work> even for special contributers like people that do translations
<bugabundo_work> in the past that used to help bump the number
<bugabundo_work> no need to choose
<bugabundo_work> its just one
<bugabundo_work> just enter your address
<Nece228> i entered everythink but still it gives me same error
<wgrant> Nece228: I said it's a bug.
<Chousuke> Cheery: there's super transball but it doesn't seem to be FOSS :/
<Nece228> ok
<Cheery> Chousuke: that was the game I remember
<Nece228> heres what i get
<Cheery> wondering whether it has new levels
<Nece228> http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/3/10/20/f_testm_36d85a6.jpg
<Cheery> it looks uglier than what I remember
<Chousuke> there's Fly Hard too
<Cheery> hm, 2005 last update
<Nece228> please fix that bug soon
<Cheery> hm
<wgrant> Nece228: It's in a piece of proprietary software, but I presume it will be fixed before release.
<bugabundo_work> ok wgrant and Nece228 got me lost
<bugabundo_work> what are you both talking about ?
<bugabundo_work> isn't it about shipit?
<Nece228> look at picture and you will find
<Cheery> hmm
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: ShipIt, yes.
<Kajover> hey.. i need help.. i tried every possible way to install ubuntu through bootcamp on my macbook pro but it wont work
<Cheery> I get freed from my current project in a day or two.. perhaps could write a game of my own
<bugabundo_work> wgrant: it "just works" for me... just asked for cds
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: Did you make a special request?
<Cheery> Chousuke: it seems like there's not yet enough cave flyers yet
<Chousuke> well there seem to be a couple finnish ones
<Chousuke> I spotted one called "luola" in the repos
<bugabundo_work> yes it was
<bugabundo_work> one is not even vlose to
<Chousuke> naming your cave flier "cave" is just lazy :)
<Kajover> any idea? i just cant boot it
<bugabundo_work> *close to enouth for me
<bugabundo_work> I give more cds away to (some) new users than my locoteam
<Cheery> I think I remember luola
<minimec> Would anyone like to share his experiences with ATI cards in intrepid? Got a ATI x1250. I have a running fglrx configuration and a almost runnung radeonhd configuration. No chance with the opensource ati driver.
<Cheery> minimec: had to install proprietary binary driver for it to work
<Chousuke> I wonder if KOPS works on Ubuntu
<Chousuke> the source is available
<Kajover> hello anyone?
<Chousuke> the game is sheer awesome so I should try it out.
<wgrant> bugabundo_work: Right, it only affects the default form.
<bugabundo_work> okay
<minimec> Cheery: The ati proprietary driver (fglrx) is working but I only have half the fps when it coms to OpenGL (glxgears).
<Cheery> glxgears is a poor measure
<RAOF> minimec: glxgears is not a benchmark, no matter what it's FPS meter may suggest.
 * wgrant yearns for glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<minimec> Cheery: There are some huge improvments when it comes to displaying video. This is really nice
<Cheery> glxinfo | grep "direct"
<minimec> Cheery: Don't have any other tools installed, besides the fgl_gears from ati
<RAOF> Cheery: Also incorrect :)
<Cheery> RAOF: is it? :P
<RAOF> Cheery: Yup.  Mesa's software rasteriser now supports direct rendering.
<Cheery> uih
<Cheery> RAOF: ok, how to find out whether the driver is running?
<minimec> Cheery: RAOF: Have you ever tested the Phoronix benchmark tool? Or what are you using as reliable benchmark tool?
<slestak> anyone succesfully setup a vpn using only NM gui?
<RAOF> Cheery: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, basically.
<Cheery> grep what from there?
<slestak> i think 0.7 nm only did half the work necessary
<slestak> for a pptp vpn
<wgrant> slestak: I use it with vpnc often.
<wgrant> Not sure about PPTP.
<Cheery> oh
<Cheery> grep "fglrx" or grep "nvidia" :)
<slestak> wgrant: good morning, hope you havn't been here all night :)  we were talking abt this problam last pm
<wgrant> slestak: It's 2227 for me. I've been to uni in the meantime.
<slestak> i checked bugs at lanchpad and posted a q on launchpad
<Cheery> or well, yet checking grep "NVIDIA" is ok
<bugabundo_work> slestak: mine keeps failing! it work some time ago with PPTP when enabling MPEE
<bugabundo_work> but now not even that worsk
<slestak> on gutsy i had a file in the peers dir for my pptp connection.  for II, no such file exists.  when i try to connect to vpn, no pppd process appears to be started
<bugabundo_work> both on gnoem and kde
<slestak> on gutsy nm + pptp works great
<slestak> bugabundo_work: what release did yours work with and which are you trying now?
<bugabundo_work> slestak: I'm on ibex with NM 0.7 trunk from PPA
<Cheery> I also remember some abstract shooter where you shoot at an autogenerated battle ship
<W8TAH> what is the default sound engine in kubuntu 8.10 beta?
<kulight> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<W8TAH> kulight, im having a bit of a war with pidgin - it seems to want to quit playing sounds after a while and requires a restart of the software to get it back --
<W8TAH> how would i make it use pulse instead of alsa? pulse is not listed in the list of player
<W8TAH> s
<petererer> set gstreamer to use pulseaudio
<W8TAH> petererer, i hate to sound like a total dufus -- but how would i do that?
<petererer> hmm, point... i don't know kubuntu
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> fair enough
<tulpe_> does anyone know why custom icons for nautilus actions don't get shown in the cl+menu? build-in icons work
<tulpe_> ^context menu
<definitely> Hello all i have some problems. I downloaded and installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex AMD64, and after install i got peeeeeep signal and it doesnt stop... it is something with kernel. In btw i am using Intel Core 2 Quad
<definitely> anyone ?
<mkhlnsh> hi. does anyone know what is this message from Tiger? i really don't gett it... did it read that password? the password has UTF8 chars, is this unusual? --FAIL-- [pass009f] Login user1 has an unusual password content
<mvo> cwillu: hey! do you remember what bugnumber the "do not automatically focus "keep" in the configuration file dialog was" ?
<bugabundo_work> hello mvo good afternoon
<cwillu> mvo, I don't think I ever reported it on launchpad
<cwillu> mvo, I just yelled at you as it happened :p
<mvo> hey bugabundo_work!
<mvo> cwillu: ok, thanks
<definitely> :(
<bugabundo_work> why are you sad definitely?
<definitely> " Hello all i have some problems. I downloaded and installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex AMD64, and after install i got peeeeeep signal and it doesnt stop... it is something with kernel. In btw i am using Intel Core 2 Quad"
<definitely> Can't test new ubuntu :S
<bugabundo_work> humm
<bugabundo_work> did you test the ISO?
<definitely> Hmm no...
<bugabundo_work> humm wanna try ?
<bugabundo_work> I would be impress the amount of times that's the reason (bad media)
<definitely> It doesnt gave me any error while installing by install mode
<definitely> I just sawy KERNEL errors
<definitely> saw''
<definitely> seen'' ;]
<asabil> hi all
<definitely> hey...
<definitely> ok will go to test cd
<asabil> anyone experiencing frequent banshee crashes on intrepid ?
<cwillu> asabil, nope, working fine here
<cwillu> asabil, run it from the console with -debug
<cwillu> -- rather
<asabil> ok, let me see
<asabil> also anyone suffering overheating problems in intrepid ?
<asabil> (I have a 1st gen macbook)
<definitely> Checked media.
<definitely> There was no errors :(
<definitely> I am sure it should be something wrong with kernel.
<definitely> Dunno Yesterday tested Fedora it worked fine, but i dont like it. I wana use Ubuntu..
<definitely> so any ideas ?
<bugabundo_work> nope
<bugabundo_work> can you try the 32 bits?
<bugabundo_work> do you know inetboot?
<bugabundo_work> no need for media
<definitely> I dont know inetboot
<bugabundo_work> as long as you have access to the net
<bugabundo_work> via cable (wifi is no good)
<bugabundo_work> just add a few lines to grub
<bugabundo_work> and it will boot from there
<definitely> but my connection dowload spee is only 120 kB/s
<bugabundo_work> do you think you are cable of doing that?
<bugabundo_work> kiloByte?
<bugabundo_work> more then enough
<bugabundo_work> but it will waste 200MiBs by the time GDM gets loaded
<definitely> hmm
<bugabundo_work> http://openlab.jp/oscircular/inetboot/
<definitely> Smth like 40 mins.. Dunno in wich hour my friend should come to me
<definitely> For doing some copying of disks :S
<BUGabundo> title		Ubuntu via net (cdimage Intrepid Live CD 32bits daily)
<BUGabundo> kernel		/boot/inetbootlinux netdir=http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso type=casper
<BUGabundo> initrd		/boot/inetbootminirt.gz
<definitely> How i will be able to cinfigure my modem then
<definitely>  ?
<bugabundo_work> humm with that speed, you will get it really fast
<bugabundo_work> I'm telling you
<bugabundo_work> 10 mins  top
<definitely> hmm
<definitely> It is easier to download whole iso but. I am sure it is problem with kernel and my computer..
<frybye> anybody else lost thier skype with todayś partial upgrade??
<BUGabundo_work> so this is much easier
<BUGabundo_work> you can try it right there
<BUGabundo_work> no need for donwload
<BUGabundo_work> let me check frybye
<BUGabundo_work> I'm on 64 by the way
<definitely> What processor you use
<definitely>  ?
<frybye> ok BUGabundo_work
<BUGabundo> nope frybye. skype is up and running
<definitely> hmm i have hardy heron 32 bit version on my cds
<BUGabundo> definitely: intel 8300 C2D
<frybye> mine went for a walk.. had been manually installed if i rem. rightly..
<BUGabundo_work> use the medibuntu repos frybye
<frybye> BUG i am also on 64bit (with the intrepid pc at home..)
<definitely> maybe i should test from Ubuntu Hardy Heron 32 bit if it works
<definitely>  ?
<BUGabundo_work> why not!
<BUGabundo_work> but it is going to be hard to debug
<BUGabundo_work> if you don't get any logs
<frybye> BUG sure do but was missing a package this morning.. had been working till partial upgrade..
<BUGabundo_work> does it even go past ubiquity?
<definitely> If Hardy Heron will work, then it is problems with Intrepid Ibex and Core 2 Quad
<BUGabundo_work> ahhh partial upgrades... don't do that frybye
<frybye> will check when i get home.. perhaps been fixed..
<BUGabundo_work> brb
<frybye> i dont know enough to not do it..
<asabil> cwillu: I am getting some gstreamer related critical warnings
<frybye> if the sys says "can only do partial upgrade.." then i dont have much alt. but too go for it.. little b-ground knowl..
<asabil> gst_caps_get_structure: assertion `GST_IS_CAPS (caps)' failed
<asabil> and gst_structure_get_name_id: assertion `structure != NULL' failed
<frybye> BUGabundo_work: and with a beta part. upgrades are normal or..?
<definitely> hardy heron 32 bit works ok
<definitely> ;]
<definitely> it is problem with kernel version. wich kernel Intrepid uses
<definitely>  ?
<kdubois> ever since upgrading to intrepid, nm-applet doesnt seem to see my ethernet port. it has a "ifupdown (usb0)" which it didnt have before (bluetooth, maybe?) but no eth0 listed. if i go do ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0, things work though...
<charlie-tca> Are the associations mixed up in Intrepid, or just in xubuntu intrepid? It's opening .odt and .ods in archive viewer
<definitely> :(
<damhyojung> hey,all
<damhyojung> anybody installed 8.10 beta?
<IdleOne> many have
<definitely> i installed and it doesnt work
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<IdleOne> definitely: 2.6.27-7
<charlie-tca> I'm testing the daily from yesterday.
<damhyojung> me too, i cant go into the live CD
<definitely> Pici:  I downloaded and installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex AMD64, and after install i got peeeeeep signal and it doesnt stop... it is something with kernel. In btw i am using Intel Core 2 Quad
<IdleOne> damhyojung: what is not working?
<charlie-tca> damhyojung: Is it the daily image or the beta release image?
<Pici> 'peep'?
<IdleOne> Pici: beep
<definitely> Signal wich doesnt stops beeep yeah
<definitely> My english is limited.
<definitely> :)
<cypherdelic> oh i do not work
<Pici> definitely: Is it the daily image or the beta release image?
<definitely> beta
<cypherdelic> does in not start in graphical mode?
<kdubois> definitely: also, can you tell if the kernel is attempting to boot? if it beeps before loading the kernel, there are other problems you have...
<damhyojung> when i go into 8.10 beta live CD,the keyboard cant in use
<definitely> I am not able to boot into desktop
<cypherdelic> definitely: nvidia?
<definitely> nvidia 9500 gt
<cypherdelic> definitely: do this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<definitely> from where ?
<cypherdelic> definitely: then: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cypherdelic> definitely: in device section add Option "driver" "nvidia", save and exit
<cypherdelic> definitely: than: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cypherdelic> definitely:  and you should be fine
<td123> So the new kernel screws up the old r5u870 webcam drivers... :(
<cypherdelic> definitely: from console, when you cant boot to desktop you should have a input
<td123> Which includes a lot of webcams, especially laptop, and there is yet no solution
<td123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5990594
<definitely> cypherdelic: That beeep is pain in my ears, i dont want to listen to it, maybe recovery mode will help me? Ubuntu has it, doesnt it ?
<BUGabundo_work> yes it has definitely
<definitely> ok, i will try
<definitely> brb :)
<charlie-tca> damhyojung: It that a USB keyboard?
<cypherdelic> definitely: when you try to boot to desktop and it gave you an error message press STRG+ALT+F1 and please proceed as i told you
<definitely> what is STRG ?
<cypherdelic> definitely: dont use recovery mode
<damhyojung> ps/2 keyboard,hehe,i am using 8.04 very well
<cypherdelic> a key on your keyboard
<cypherdelic> CTRL
<cypherdelic> STRG
<cypherdelic> sry german layout
<definitely> aaa ok :)
<charlie-tca> damhyojung: you may want to try the daily live cd instead then. It seems to work better.
<damhyojung> thanks charelie
 * charlie-tca nods
<ytsestef> hello people
<ytsestef> any ideas why my creative webcam doesn't work anymore in intrepid ibex? it used to work fine in hardy.
<zniavre> is it not v4l who does not work properly ?
<ytsestef> hm, maybe it is
<ytsestef> it detects it as "usb webcam" (not the mark or model)
<ytsestef> i am pretty sure it doesn't use v4l or v4l2
<zniavre> my webcam and tvtuner are detected  by lsub but unasbles since last update of v4l /xawtv/2.6.27-7
<ytsestef> so maybe that is the case
<ytsestef> we just wait for an update?
<td123> ytsestef: you could try fix it yourself :P
<zniavre> im waiting ...
<td123> fixing*
<ytsestef> td123: won't be even NEARLY as easy as saying it :P
<td123> ytsestef: what gave you that impression? :) you never know until you try
<ytsestef> funny. only 10 days before the final release and we have a package with broken content
<definitely> Didiint did nothing. Somehow Desktop worked now and there wasnt any eror. But the same thing like in Fedora, cant connect my ADSL via ethernet  :(
<ytsestef> the only thing that still reminds me that it is beta. it is rock-steady
<definitely> anyone  ?
<zniavre> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<definitely> anyone loaded ADSL and Ethernet on Intrepid... ?
<definitely> Guys stop sleeping :P
<ideasman_42> Hi
<definitely> hi ;]
<ideasman_42> Im trying to install 8.10 and the boot screen wont enter
<ideasman_42> it shows up but I cant press enter on my keyboard
<definitely> I installed it somehow but my ADSL connection wont work.
<ideasman_42> Its a macbook core2duo
<ideasman_42> so I thaught 64bit linux would be ok
<BUGabundo_work> huummmmmmmmmmmmm ahhhh  what is it now definitely? I was sleeping so welll
<definitely> <BUGabundo_work> ADSL not working. :S
<definitely> did sudo pppoeconf, but it doesnt work pon dsl-provider says it is loaded and internet is offline
<ideasman_42> Is there any way to book the ubuntu CD from the hard disks grub?
<BUGabundo_work> I don't use USB ADSL it sucks
<definitely>   i use Ethernet.
<BUGabundo_work> get an eth modem instead
<BUGabundo_work> then what's your prob?
<BUGabundo_work> doesn't the modem connect to your ISP?
<definitely> Internet not working.
<BUGabundo_work> ideasman_42: I never made it work... I wish it would work. but you can use qemu
<BUGabundo_work> or put the images on a Pendrive with usb-creator
<ideasman_42> So is this a known problem>
<BUGabundo_work> definitely: (that nik is hard to type) does your modem work?
<BUGabundo_work> is the leds bliking?
<BUGabundo_work> can you access its webpage?
<definitely> <BUGabundo_work>:  Yeah. I am on Same PC with vista now and you see i am online
<definitely> I cant acess any webpage from Ubuntu
<BUGabundo_work> just saying it doesn't work doesn't help me help you
<definitely> It says network is disconected and nothing else
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<ideasman_42> Is there any alternative way to boot the ubuntu install CD?
<BUGabundo_work> does NM show the connection ?
<BUGabundo_work> what does ifconfig show?
<definitely> <BUGabundo_work>: i also tryed to Add DSL connection from NM, it also says Network is disconected :(
<ideasman_42> It seems to be hanging and because its a mac laptop I cant use an external KB or mess with the BIOS
<BUGabundo_work> can you ifconfig eth0 down
<definitely> hmm didint tryed ifconfig, i need to try ?
<BUGabundo_work> ifconfig eth0 up
<BUGabundo_work> sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<felix> hello! is there any way to get java mozilla plugin to work out on ubuntu 8.10 64bit version?
<definitely> <BUGabundo_work>: Ok i am going to test, brbr
<BUGabundo_work> mine works out of the box felix
<felix> hmm thats very strange..
<BUGabundo_work> tell me the site where you are failing!
<felix> k 1 sec
<felix> https://www2.sparebank1.no/portal/2299SSK/3_privat?_nfpb=true&fp_security_authentication_1_actionOverride=%2Fsb1%2Fweb%2Fsecurity%2Fauthentication%2FselectedMarketAndAuthType&_windowLabel=fp_security_authentication_1&_pageLabel=sb1_bank_login
<gaelfx> does anyone know why every time check for updates with update-manager, Translation-en_US packages ALWAYS fail?
<BUGabundo> felix: please repeat
<BUGabundo> so I can copy it
<felix> uhm what you mean? :/
<BUGabundo_work> gaelfx: I get that from some mirrors everytime eversince feisty
<BUGabundo> I changed PCs
<BUGabundo> to my ubuntu laptop so I could try
<felix> oh
<felix> https://www2.sparebank1.no/portal/2299SSK/3_privat?_nfpb=true&fp_security_authentication_1_actionOverride=%2Fsb1%2Fweb%2Fsecurity%2Fauthentication%2FselectedMarketAndAuthType&_windowLabel=fp_security_authentication_1&_pageLabel=sb1_bank_login
<gaelfx> BUGabundook, but it's nothing to worry about you think?
<BUGabundo> and wasn't fast enouth
<felix> np
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> something aint loading there
<felix> just type random 11 numbers
<felix> at Födselsnummer etc
<BUGabundo> my guess... bad coding
<BUGabundo> were do you want me to tipe?
<BUGabundo> *type?
<felix> at the bottom of the blue square
<BUGabundo> where it says "Vi ...." ?
<BUGabundo> there is no input field
<felix> oh
<felix> O.o
<felix> https://www2.sparebank1.no/portal/2299SSK/3_privat?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=page_privat_forside
<BUGabundo_work> its the same on windows with FF3
<gaelfx> ok, this is gonna sound like a weird question, but is it safe to upgrade to Ibex via update-manager from China? The last time I tried, it royally messed up my system
<BUGabundo> and now what felix?
<felix> try that one, then click "Logg inn" in the left upper corner (under the banner)
<BUGabundo>  !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> enough gaelfx?
<BUGabundo> ok felix, and now?
<felix> you got the blue square now?
<felix> and the typing field at the bottom of it?
<BUGabundo> entered 1234455678911
<felix> if so, just enter a random 11 digits
<BUGabundo> and got an applet
<BUGabundo> NEXT OpenSource Cliente
<felix> hmm i got the message that java is not innstalled
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 17 22:24:30 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<theBishop> has anyone noticed font rendering is broken?
<BUGabundo_work> theBishop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<theBishop> BUGabundo, I have Intel graphics
<BUGabundo> felix: about:plugins
<definitely> I am stupidddddd. Firefox Offline mode loooool
<definitely> Kill me please
<BUGabundo_work> diff prob then theBishop. search LP for it
<wgrant> I'm afraid that murder is probably against the spirit of the CoC.
<BUGabundo_work> ROFL definitely!!!!!!
<BUGabundo_work> that doesn't help
<definitely> thats why my network doesnt worked in Ubuntu and fedora rofl rofl :D
<BUGabundo_work> ROFL wgrant
<BUGabundo_work> definitely: http://www.google.pt/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Apt-PT%3Aofficial&hs=y9F&q=launchpad+firefox+offline+network+manager+intrepid&btnG=Search
<sps_br> anyone here having problems with sounds? "Alerts an Sound Effects" dont work at all
<theBishop> I'm also finding Firefox unacceptably buggy.  Here's the most recent crash report: http://pastebin.com/m5518268a
<definitely> <BUGabundo_work>: thats why i hate firefox :D
<felix> BUGabundo: seems theres no java in the list
<BUGabundo> ahhh felix... try to reinstall it then
<BUGabundo> don't say that definitely... FF is so gud for us all.
<felix> what is the correct packages?
<felix> i innstalled sun java 6
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> maybe wgrant can help ?
<theBishop> BUGabundo, here's a description of my font problem (with screenshots) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950640
<BUGabundo_work> definitely: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/258742
<definitely> <BUGabundo> Opera never lied me like that. I was fcuking up for 2 days, and just now i know about that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258742 in network-manager "[nm 0.7 intrepid] Hang when connecting DSL, pppoeconf works fine." [Undecided,Fix released]
<definitely> :D
<definitely> wow
<definitely> There is no skype for My architecture ?
<definitely> How i am supposed to run skype on intrepid ibex AMD64
<BUGabundo_work> medibuntu reps
<BUGabundo_work> it works. I have it
<BUGabundo_work> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<dfgas> how stable is 8.10 now?
<TuniX12> not stable yet :p
<dfgas> when is the first rc out?
<definitely> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<BUGabundo_work> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<felix> can i innstall ia32-sun-java6-bin on a 64 bit innstalation?
<definitely> aaa
<definitely> i frgot to add key
<BUGabundo_work> duh definitely.. .maybe you should take another coffee cup ?
<definitely> yeah The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<definitely>   skype: Depends: skype-common (= 2.0.0.72-0medibuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<definitely> E: Broken packages
<BUGabundo> definitely: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<theBishop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5999825 -- please take a look at this
<definitely> BUGabundo: but why sudo apt-get upgrade
<definitely>  ?
<BUGabundo_work> so packages get up to date ?
<definitely> ok
<sps_br> anyone here having problems with sounds? "Alerts an Sound Effects" dont work at all
<gaelfx> ok, I realize this is horribly vague and a question no one probably feels comfortable answering definitively, so I won't ask for a definitive answer, but if I did a fresh install of Hardy, should the upgrade remove around 18 packages? or is that abnormally large?
<BUGabundo_work> humm gaelfx
<BUGabundo_work> parcial upgrade ?
<charlie-tca> gaelfx: mine removed about 147
<TychoQuad> anyone know how to clear my old nm-applett settings so i can create new ones in ibex?
<demontager> how to start terminal in current folder, I have installed nautilus-open-terminal but not work?
<BUGabundo_work> demontager: humm if it is installed just right click
<BUGabundo_work> inside a folder and there should be an option to open a terminal
<BUGabundo_work> you need to restart your session or at least kill all nautilus for it to work, demontager
<demontager> yes i know in hardy works
<BUGabundo_work> TychoQuad: humm maybe by deleting its conf on your account?
<BUGabundo_work> or you can apt-get remove --purge network-manager
<BUGabundo_work> and then install it again
<TychoQuad> thanks
<demontager> ok, i'll try restart system..
<BUGabundo_work> no need
<BUGabundo_work> just restart your session
<BUGabundo_work> logout and login again
<definitely> <BUGabundo_work> When final intrepid will be out, i will not need to download any iso ? I will be able to upgrade from system wich i am using at yes ?
<demontager> ok, thanks
<BUGabundo_work> upgrades will make you have FINAL version
<definitely> ok :)
<BUGabundo_work> and you can use rsync to download the changes you need to the ISO
<BUGabundo_work> so you don't need to download it all over again
<BUGabundo_work> here is my script https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<definitely> thnx, will have in mind
<definitely> :)
<demontager> it's working, good
<BUGabundo_work> nice demontager
<gaelfx> if you can read this, please say something :S (sorry, having connection issues and not sure if my net is really working)
<demontager> is it possible to bind keyboard key for this?
<NET||abuse> hi guys, anyone know a good download manage for linux, something with multi connection downloads, resumable even between system boots,
<BUGabundo_work> its coming trough gaelfx
<gaelfx> thanks
<BUGabundo_work> demontager: system->keyboard shortcut
<BUGabundo_work> NET||abuse: wget ?? lol
<BUGabundo_work> try d4x its FOSS
<BUGabundo_work> flashget all works nice over wine
<NET||abuse> BUGabundo_work: d4x yeh i looked at that before, but it wasn't very good,,, was a while back. give it a shot so
<TuniX12> NET||abuse: X downloader
<BUGabundo_work> any one here willing to let me test https://launchpad.net/remote-help-assistant on your pc ?
<TuniX12> :P
<BUGabundo_work> its a remote helper script!
<BUGabundo_work> any voluteers?
<BUGabundo_work> I promise I won't damage (much) your system
<BUGabundo_work> kidding
<BUGabundo_work> will you help TuniX12?
<BUGabundo_work> NET||abuse:  you maybe ?
<TuniX12> you cant :P
<BUGabundo_work> no ?
<BUGabundo_work>  why?
<Guest14120> hello
<Guest14120> help me plz
<Guest14120> i have to install new ubuntu version
<Guest14120> and i want to keep my programs sources to notto download them again
<Guest14120> how to do that ?
<Guest14120> sry new install
<NET||abuse> backup?
<Guest14120> i use 8.04 and have problems with it
<Guest14120> i just need to get sources of programms that i downloaded
<NET||abuse> sources?
<Guest14120> so when i install new version not to download them again
<NET||abuse> like the source code? or the download locations?
<NET||abuse> or the deb files
<Guest14120> when i download programs from terminal
<kniolet> using apt-get?
<Guest14120> it put files on aplace and install them
<BUGabundo_work> Guest14120: all downloaded packages via APT are kept on /var/apt/archive
<Guest14120> yeah
<NET||abuse> Guest14120: i guess you could just backup the dir BUGabundo_work mentioned
<BUGabundo_work> you can transfer them to another PC and install them again
<Guest14120> yeah
<Guest14120> so  so in /var/apt/archieve
<NET||abuse> BUGabundo_work: it's var/cache/apt
<BUGabundo_work> or that NET||abuse
<Guest14120> sources and i can transfer them and install them again ?
<BUGabundo_work> tallking from head! and I'm a bit tired
<NET||abuse> BUGabundo_work: :)
<BUGabundo_work> those debs are NOT sources
<BUGabundo_work> sources are a totally diferent thing
<NET||abuse> BUGabundo_work: yeh I just checked in term
<Guest14120> i dont know what is happened to my ubuntu
<NET||abuse> BUGabundo_work: he/she now refered to as IT installed in terminal so i'm presuming IT didn't download them
<Guest14120> sometimes it freeze and have to turn off power
<NET||abuse> I mean, IT didn't download sources and compile them.
<Guest14120> is there is anyway to get system back with no new install ?
<gaelfx> according to system monitor, my CPU is running at 100%, but I cannot find any process that is using more than 2% CPU, how do I find what's eating up my CPU?
<NET||abuse> Guest14120: I'm really not sure, you will have to tell us more clearly what your situation is?
<NET||abuse> Guest14120: also, choose a nick name here so we can identify you more easily
<BUGabundo_work> gaelfx: Firefox
<BUGabundo_work> just happened to me TWICE today
<Guest14120> sorry im in windwos irc and dont know much on it
<samuel> Anyone with knowledge about how tablets are working in Intrepid with apparently no configuration in xorg.conf around?
<NET||abuse> Guest14120: just type /nick myname
<BUGabundo_work> just type /nick YOURNICK Guest14120
<gaelfx> sheesh, that's no fun man, thanks though :D
<NET||abuse> but use a nickname
<BUGabundo_work> samuel: visit #ubuntu-mobile and ask there
<kebo> ok
<BUGabundo_work> samuel: make sure you mention your laptop specs and Ubuntu version using
<NET||abuse> ok,
<kebo> i changed it
<NET||abuse> kebo: so what you should tell us is the whole story
<samuel> BUGabundo_work: thanks - does it matter this isn't a tablet PC but a graphics tablet?
<BUGabundo_work> not to me! but to ogra and Co it might
<kebo> there is no file called apt in var
<NET||abuse> kebo: you have a hardy install now? or you had one?
<BUGabundo_work> its not a file
<NET||abuse> kebo: yes, I siad above, it's /var/cache/apt/archives
<BUGabundo_work> its a DIR
<kebo> yeah
<NET||abuse> kebo: where are you from, I don't mean any offence by it, but i get a sence that your not an english speaker natively?
<kebo> thATS IT
<kebo> but
<kebo> how to install all of these programs at once again '
<kebo> i cant install every program by each time
<kebo> yeah
<NET||abuse> kebo: the problem is a large majority of the programs will have been updated between hardy and ibex, and so most will get re-downloaded with new versions anyway
<kebo> im from egypt
<NET||abuse> very nice, always wanted to go to ciaro
<NET||abuse> cairo
<NET||abuse> anyway..
<kebo> nice , im in cairo now :D
<NET||abuse> for the most part you should be able to do an inplace upgrade
<NET||abuse> are you still on hardy right now?
<NET||abuse> or have you updated to ibex already?
<kebo> no
<kebo> in hardy
<NET||abuse> If you have not already updated, I would hang on until ibex is released officially.
<kebo> feel something wrong with kernel
<samuel> Also - has anyone encountered GDM just stopping working!? It starts but won't actually let me log in. Xdm works fine. User Switcher app crashes on login
<kebo> my main  problem that im not at home and have weak internet connection and i cant install all of these programs again cuz of week connection and i dont remember all of them
<NET||abuse> kebo: whne ibex is release some time in the next week or something, your hardy system will pop up a message telling you an update is available.
<samuel> GDM lets me type username, password but then after pressing 'enter' when entering password it resets to entering username...
<kebo> yeah
<kebo> but my hard now freeze and no solution for it untill i power off power
<kebo> and sometime it dont boot and give me alot of texts
<NET||abuse> hmm, then if your internet connectino is a problem, I would get an IBEX cd and run an inplace update from the cd.?
<NET||abuse> i think this is possible.
<kebo> does ibex released ?
<NET||abuse> kebo: hmm, well rather than updating, i would suggest you debug the errors more before
<kebo> i see it is still beta
<NET||abuse> kebo: next week i think
<kebo> how to know errors , i feel problem in kernel
<NET||abuse> 10 days to go for ibex release it says on the site
<kebo> can i keep home  and install ubuntu 8.04 again
<NET||abuse> kebo: yes, absolutely.
<BUGabundo_work> kebo: NET||abuse 30/10/2008
<BUGabundo_work> kebo: you need to check your logs on /var/logs
<kebo> how
<NET||abuse> kebo: you can save your /home/ dir to an external drive,
<kebo> i just need to install ubuntu system
<NET||abuse> kebo: tail /var/log/messages
<NET||abuse> or dmesg
<NET||abuse> or boot.log
<kebo> mean copy home folder ?
<NET||abuse> yeh, copy the home folder
<NET||abuse> it's always a good idea
<kebo> aha nice
<NET||abuse> i install my systems with usual, boot, swap and root / partition but seperate /home/ parition, i've not had a different home part for 3 releases now.
<NET||abuse> had this home partition since gutsy
<NET||abuse> anwyay,, i have to go back to work.
<kebo> aha
<kebo> ok
<kebo> but home folder is 214 mb ?
<kebo> and this is strange
<NET||abuse> kebo: good luck :) solve your problems with the boot up before trying to update to ibex
<NET||abuse> 214MB, not very big no
<kebo> cuz i have alot of programs on it
<NET||abuse> mine's 25GB
<kebo> i mean it must be very big
<BUGabundo_work> kebo: programs aren't on HOME
<kebo> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> progs are on /bin
<kebo> aha
<NET||abuse> progs on /bin/  logs on /var/  config files in /etc/
<kebo> so which fiels not to copy in home folder
<BUGabundo_work> what do you need exactly?
<kebo> i want to install ubuntu again
<kebo> and keep programs in archieve to not to download them again
<NET||abuse> the /home/kebo/   dir is just a place for your personal files(office documents, pictures etc..) and personalized configurations for your desktop or other applications.
<kebo> and my settings
<kebo> ok
<NET||abuse> kebo: you could do with running apt-cache
<kebo> so copy home
<kebo> and archieve
<kebo> only ?
<NET||abuse> well, copy archive but it will likely not do a huge amount to save bandwidth, as you will almost certainly end up downloaded updated versions of most things as they are re-packaged for ibex
<BUGabundo_work> kebo: dpkg -l will show all instaled progs
<BUGabundo_work> just export it and reinstall them latter if need be
<kebo> ok
<kebo> after i copy them
<BUGabundo_work> if you keep /var/cache/apt all debs should be there
<NET||abuse> kebo: yeh, do dpkg -l > /home/kebo/Desktop/installed.txt
<kebo> and instal new ubuntu
<frybye> re: I have been able to install skype again after a part. upgrade seemed to delete it - but it does not find my default sound setting asla.. any tips?? here 64bit with 32bit libs installed..
<kebo> how to install all archieve programs again at once ?
<BUGabundo_work> dpkg -I /var/cache/apt/archive/* would work
<BUGabundo_work> but it would be a mess!
<kebo> why
<NET||abuse> kebo: your over simplifying it all a bit, you likely won't want to re-install all those
<kebo> aha
<kebo> ok
<NET||abuse> kebo: example, the new ubuntu, Ibex, will have moreup to date versions of most applications.
<kebo> i dont mean by new ubuntu  ibex
<NET||abuse> so it will not even need half of what's in /var/cache/apt/archive/
<kebo> i  mean install ubuntu 8.04 again
<kebo> reinstall
<NET||abuse> ohhhhh
<kebo> i have problem with its kernel
<NET||abuse> shoot, didn't think of that, your in the wrong room here nayway
<kebo> ok
<kebo> im sorry
<NET||abuse> kebo: go into #ubuntu and have this conversation
<kebo> but i need help and dont know how to go to ubuntu room cuz im in windows
<kebo> ok
<frybye> hi BUGabundo_work- see my stuff about skype - got it installed again but now it is not able to find audio settings somehow...?? any tips...
<kebo> anyway all of wut u said would help me in wut i want to do , right ?
<gilster> hello all....i use kompozer and after some recent updates i am getting constant crashes in this program any ideas?
<BUGabundo_work> frybye: what sound deviuce do you have? pulseaudio or alsa?
<NET||abuse> kebo: go into #ubuntu, i'm there too.
<frybye> I have set the system|settings|audio to alsa for audio conference - is that right...
<frybye> hitting the -test- in there gives the sound..
<DJones> Are there any known issues with Flash 10 in Intrepid? My wife plays a game called Yoville on facebook and on the intrepid machine, it won't play.  On windows it works fine using the equivalent version of Flash 10 Beta (same version numbers) and on Hardy it works fine with Flash 9.  On INtrepid it just sticks at the initial screen and doesn't let you connect to the server
<frybye> BUGabundo_work:  i have switched it to autodetect and that gives a sound also...
<frybye> BUGabundo_work: but in the skype options/audio-device even the "test sound" is greyed out...
<frybye> BUG - there is a command to show all the audio settings for the command line - but i cant remember it??
<BUGabundo_work> alsamixer ?
<frybye> ok - hang on...
<frybye> it has only one single slider.. wow...
<frybye> hmm trying to remember how to use that alsamixer thing... hmmmm
<BUGabundo_work> humm you have the wrong audio device
<frybye> it says card pulse autio - chip pulse audio etc..
<frybye> so what should i do...??
<frybye> i have gone to system/settings/audio and changed all to pulse audio server except the mike which is a usb thingy...
<frybye> a logitech webcam where the webcam as such dont work in intrepid but up till now the built-in mike has worked..
<BUGabundo_work> frybye: what other opionts are there on sound settings?
<definitely> BUGabundo: What is uvesab for ?
<frybye> where you mean - in the os gui or in the alsamixer thing...
<mustakimnajib> why still not supported my webcam? I think my 13 month webcam just only compatible with mac
<frybye> i cant remember how to change anything ine alsamixer..
<BUGabundo_work> on the Device thingy?
<frybye> cant somehow select anything...
<BUGabundo_work> GUI frybye
<frybye> right I have loads of options int here and have changed them all to pulseserver except the mike...
<BUGabundo_work> don't you have an HAD Intel Alsa Mixer or similar?
<BUGabundo_work> on the Default Mixer Tracks
<BUGabundo_work> brb wc
<frybye> it is an onboard nvidia chip...
<BUGabundo_work> back
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> and does that option work?
<frybye> that is not one option it is loads of different variations...
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> mine works fine with alsa mixer
<frybye> hang on i need to figure out how to use the alsa mixer.. just a min i look in google..
<frybye> BUGabundo_work: not sure what did it - but it just started working heheh
<frybye> thanks for your help BUGabundo_work
<BenHoltz> Hey guys.  How do I make compiz run at startup?
<BenHoltz> anyone?
<jimmysparkle> /join #ubuntu
<jimmysparkle> wow
<jimmysparkle> why did it say that?!
 * jimmysparkle ponders
<jimmysparkle> why does the /join not work in empathy?
<BUGabundo_work> BenHoltz: check your gnome sessions
<BUGabundo_work> for vm-start
<BUGabundo_work> or what name it has now
<definitely> BUGabundo_worl: still the same problem with skype
<BenHoltz> BUGabundo_work: I'm not sure what to do in the gnome sessions?
<BUGabundo_work> let me check mine
<BUGabundo_work> BenHoltz: do you have an entrie called Windom Manager?
<BUGabundo_work> it should start gnome-wm
<lrbabe> ello everybody, I just tried to install 8.10, after successfully installing it to my hardrive, I have run an update using the update ma,ager and it get stuck at the end of the update process on those command: suppressing linux-headers-....
<BUGabundo_work> that's a first lrbabe
<BenHoltz> BUGabundo_work: Yes I do
<lrbabe> supressing linux-headers-2.6.27-4-generic        supressing linux-headers-2.6.27-4-generic
<lrbabe> no, the second one is not generic : )
<BUGabundo_work> is it selected BenHoltz?
<BUGabundo_work> lrbabe: humm close update-manager
<BenHoltz> BUGabundo_work: yes, and it has gonem-wm as the command
<BenHoltz> gnome*
<BUGabundo_work> and from a CLI kill all apt
<BUGabundo_work> sudo pkill apt
<BUGabundo_work> then try a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lrbabe> Is it safe : /
 * BenHoltz thinks its as safe as driving in Los Angeles
<BenHoltz> lrbabe: you should be ok with that command
<lrbabe> 'm sorry, never been to LA
<BenHoltz> :)
<lrbabe> ok, I'll try : )
<BUGabundo_work> me neither... lol
<definitely> BUGabundo: so how can i fix with skype ?
<BUGabundo_work> it seems BenHoltz is inviting us to stay in his place over the weekend!
<BUGabundo_work> don't know
<BUGabundo_work> what's wrong with it '?
<definitely> still cant install
<definitely> same error
 * BenHoltz has a big place... but doesn't know about these "strangers"  hahaha
<definitely> broken packages. bla bla bla
<defrysk> skype is a mess
<peterz> any ff3.1 repo?
<definitely> skype is good.. all people i know use it..
<definitely> Thats why i need it
<lrbabe> Ok, I'm gonna try to reboot : /
<BUGabundo_work> defrysk:  tehre is a PPA for it from asac
<BenHoltz> BUGabundo_work: So... I have gnome-wm stating in the session manager... what's the next step to check?
<BUGabundo_work> definitely: to quick fix your prob visit www.imo.im
<BUGabundo_work> it supports skype via web browser
<NET||abuse> having a play with gwget, kget, aria, d4x, flashgot.... any other download managers worth trying? multi connection ftp/http downloads are the focus here.
<BUGabundo_work> BenHoltz: look at LP to see if anyone else is suffering from your bug!
<defrysk> we use voipblastewr thru webbrowser
<defrysk> voipblaster
<definitely> BUGabundo: via browser it should be a pain
<definitely> :p
<BUGabundo_work> 2 guys told me it wouldn't start and in both cases it was missing a tick on that entrie
<BUGabundo_work> if yours is there, then its something else
<BUGabundo_work> definitely: go there and test it 1st  before complaining
<BUGabundo_work> ok ? xiii this people today... can't get help any way!
<definitely> Its on browser...
<definitely> Doh i wana use real skype
<BUGabundo_work> remove your install
<BUGabundo_work> and use the medibuntu  version
<BUGabundo_work> it SHOULD work
<NET||abuse> mm, ok, cup of tea needed.
<definitely> Medibuntu via synaptic: skype:
<definitely>  Depends: skype-common but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo_work> sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<BUGabundo_work> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install skype
<definitely> when i try to remove skype 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<definitely> Coz it wasnt able to install
<aatk> Just a quick question, if I install the ibex beta now, it "should" upgrade correctly when ibex is officially released?
<punzada> yup
<definitely> aatk yeah
<punzada> it's been fun having it installed for the past week or so
<punzada> seeing like 50-80megs of upgrades daily
<aatk> Cool, time to give that a shot then
<defrysk> aatk: still at your own risk
<aatk> defrysk, yeah I know, I've been using Fedora 10 for the last few weeks and I'm just sick of it
<defrysk> fedora is a joke
<defrysk> better to use mandriva then
<aatk> I was going to go back to arch
<defrysk> aatk: off topic better to stop digressing
<aatk> Okay
<defrysk> ubuntu has a great 8.10
<defrysk> and its their best issue
<defrysk> imo that is
<BUGabundo_work> definitely: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo_work> just notices that skype common is still building
<BUGabundo_work> and you might have forced the install
<BUGabundo_work> wait a few hours for it to build
<BUGabundo_work> and you will be fine
<definitely> i found deb in skype web
<definitely> :)
<puremichael> hi, since intrepid i get a message "/usr/bin/nm-ppp-starter: file not found" while trying to connecto to a vpn network
<puremichael> what packages do i need to get it running again ?
<DanaG> Grr... in the past 15 minutes, I've gotten both a kernel panic and a hard-lockup.
<BUGabundo_work> definitely: you may try to install the older version
<BUGabundo_work> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/s/skype/
<BUGabundo_work> you can force/choose that on synapctic
<definitely> BUGabundo: Installing official version atm
<definitely> :)
<DanaG> !find nm-ppp-starter
<BUGabundo_work> there is no OFFCIAL 64 version
<ubottu> 'find' is disabled
<DanaG> :(
<definitely> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-amd64
<BUGabundo_work> wait a few hours for it to build
<BUGabundo_work> and update-manager will fix it for you
<definitely> m8 i already installed official version and it works
<definitely> so what is different ?
<BUGabundo_work> no auto updates ?
<|neon|> if i'm running kubuntu can i also install ubuntu alongside?
<|neon|> not dual bot but also install the files for gnome is what i mean
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<|neon|> defrysk: thanks
<Kajover>  hey.. i have problems connecting to my _encrypted_ wireless network - macbook pro (santa rosa), broadcom drivers, 8.10 beta (all updates)
<Kajover> didnt use ubuntu before so cant tell if the problem is new.. router is a FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140
<DanaG> Guess what THAT disconnect was.....
<DanaG> ANOTHER random kernel panic.
<Kajover> any idea?!
<BUGabundo_work> guys... see you tomorrow. have fun
 * BUGabundo_work waves good buy
<BUGabundo_work> *bye
<DanaG> And THAT... was me hitting ctrl-c.... and having the X server itself somehow receive it, and quit.
<DanaG> =þ
<batti5_> i fixed my res problems, now i have up to 1400x1050
<batti5_> anybody know how to connect a nokia 6300 classic trough usb?
<batti5_> with kmobiltool
<raymears> hi everyone, i've just upgraded to intrepid... from hardy kde4-remix and strigi doesn't run. (it didn't run on hardy either). any idea why? i tried executing /usr/bin/strigidaemon and i get a "connection error (dbus-launch failed to autolaunch d-bus session. no protocol specifie)"
<myk_robinson> hey. How do you set custom keyboard shortcuts in GNome? I want to set a shortcut for the system monitor and for xkill
<ali1234> raymears: try launching dbus manually?
<raymears> right. how? :D
<ali1234> raymears: try running "dbus-monitor" first to see if it is running already
<raymears> failed to open connection to session message bus
<raymears> dbus-launch failed to autolaunch dbus session: no protocol specified
<raymears> so, i'm guessin it's not running.. but why?
<ali1234> raymears: try running "dbus-launch"
<ali1234> it might say the same thing
<raymears> No protocol specified
<raymears> and then it echoes 2 system vars
<ali1234> then you have some kind of problem with your dbus i think
<raymears> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS and _PID
<raymears> hehe. great.
<raymears> i searched for dbus-related packages in my package manager... but everything that sounds like dbus.. seems to be already installed
<raymears> would it help if i were to install some dev packages ? (i know i'm not really using the "scientific method" here...)
<ali1234> no those are for developers only
<raymears> i know... occasionally ... they help.
<gaelfx> I just ran update-manager and it says that not all updates can be installed, is it safe to do the partial upgrade?
<batti5_> it depends
<batti5_> but i tink its not a problem
<batti5_> if you use apt its safe
<gaelfx> just do a sudo apt-get update then is what you're saying?
<DanaG> "partial" often likes to remove stuff -- just be sure to CHECK what it wants to do.  Don't just blindly approve it.
<gaelfx> yeah, that's what happened when I tried to upgrade from Hardy, it removed all sorts of stuff that it had no place messing around with
<batti5_> thats a different story
<gaelfx> ok, and one more question: is there any way I can change the software sources so that I don't download from the Chinese Ubuntu archive site? it's reeeaaalllly slow
<ali1234> raymears: do you have liborbit2 installed?
<batti5_> yes, mainmenu > Settings > Software Sources
<gaelfx> well, I've tried changing it there, but it still downloads all the update lists from that site, so just getting the lists is taking like more than half an hour
<raymears> ali1234: letme check
<DanaG> go to terminal and 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list/'
<DanaG> change it to use archive.ubuntu.com
<gaelfx> spiffy, thanks DanaG!
<raymears> ali1234: yes, it was installed
<ali1234> raymears: i don't think dbus uses it after all :(
<gaelfx> wow, can't say enough about how great the newHuman theme is
<raymears> ali1234: i can't seem to find anything with google... every search result is a dead end
<ali1234> raymears: it looks like the "no protocol specified" could actually be coming from xlib
<DanaG> Also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<klaxian> any ideas why X seems to crash/freeze when I try to log in?  i just upgraded one of my computers to intrepid.
<DanaG> It sometimes helps to have a fast local mirror listed first, and then the official archive listed afterward.
<DanaG> That way, the local one is preferred if it's up to date, but the other is used if necessary.
<klaxian> i get the gnome login screen, but after typing user/password for any user, it seems to try to log in and then it freezes
<klaxian> i can move the mouse but nothing else works.  however, i can ssh to the machine and other processes are running normally
<raymears> ali1234: so why would xlib cause this?
<ali1234> raymears: could be something to do with your xauth. did you even run an xwindows program with sudo?
<gaelfx> ah, ok, I'll run the select best server thing again and write down what it gives, but does that test available bandwidth at all, or does it just ping the mirrors?
<ali1234> raymears: try creating a new user and then logging in as that user and trying all the dbus stuff again
<raymears> ali1234:  well.. not with sudo per se, i use kdesu
<raymears> ali1234: ok. i'll give it a try
<ali1234> raymears: kdesu is ok but using sudo can mess up some important files in home
<raymears> ali1234: i did not know that. thanks.
<jussi01> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ali1234> jussio1: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<raymears> hehe
<gaelfx> maybe it was a bad idea using the 64-bit version... so many apps still don't run native in it
<raymears> i used kdesu instinctively for running graphical apps... but i had no idea sudo could mess up things
<gaelfx> sudo will let you do pretty much anything as long as the syntax is in order
<gaelfx> using sudo is a lot like playing Jenga, if you do it carefully and select the right things to move, things go fine, but if you don't....down goes the tower
<raymears> ali1234: wait! hang on a second. i'm running the dbus commands as root. how can my home directory affect them?
<ali1234> raymears: dbus communicates with all parts of the system. root doesn't necessarily have access to everything...
<raymears> ali1234: oh... poo! it was exactly because of the fact that i was trying to run these things as root.. that they did not work. i started strigidaemon as myself..
<ali1234> raymears: try ... yeah
<raymears> ali1234:  and it's bloody running! so... thanks for the advice...
<ali1234> raymears: notably, being root alone is not enough to access another user's X session which is why xlib was giving the "protocol not specified" error (which usually means not authorized)
<klaxian> i can't seem to log in to gnome.  it crashes halfway through.  any ideas?
<raymears> ali1234:  yeah... makes sense. i was basically doing surgery on the wrong organ, in the wrong operating room... so to speak
<klaxian> it seems like it starts logging in
<klaxian> but then it freezes
<digitalspaghetti> Anyone any ideas why in the new VPN tab in the network manager that the Add button is greyed out?
<xxploit> anyone familar on the prefetch kernel patches at (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Prefetch). The last kernel the page mentions is 2.6.22 for hardy dated 2007.
<klaxian> where would i check to see why X/gnome seems to be crashing during login?
<klaxian> i assume that a default startup program is causing it, but i'm not sure which one
<klaxian> is there a log?
<Lordveda> any openchrome or xorg 7.4 bugs in Intrepid?
<afflux> Lordveda: no, any xorg bugs have been fixed!
<batti5> bluetooth, how?
<batti5> how to use bluetooth in ibex
<batti5> ?
<batti5> little help please
<batti5> how kbluetooth4 works?
<batti5> i can recieve, but sending?
<|_VoiD_|> greetings
<|_VoiD_|> i have kubuntu 8.10 .... i would like to change the file associations back tu default... how do i do that?
<|_VoiD_|> can anyone help?
<getyamindrit> Could someone please help me get my onboard sound working in 8.10? My sound chipset is a Realtek Alc1200. I've got all the latest updates. lspci show's it as  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<getyamindrit> I still have the same issue it says "Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it.
<getyamindrit> also I swear when I booted this time I heard the  startup sound
<scarface> If I grab the latest iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, is that the same thing as if I download the Beta from 10/02 and applied all the updates from Update Manager?
<Kr0ntab> scarface... yeah...  for the most part.
<kane> Hi, how can I select default network interface in intrepid?
<kane> I have set up sharing of internet connection and my primary interface is wlan0 (wireless) and the secondary interface is eth0 (ethernet), however in intrepid if I configure both, then it takes eth0 as the default and it is not able to connect to the internet..
<FFForever> how do i edit the darkroom theme?
<zniavre> to do what ?
<FFForever> i wanna edit the color used when editing a filename
<FFForever> the light peach is just 2 light and u cant really read it....
<zniavre> usr/share/themes/DarkRoom/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<elwood> hi guys
<FFForever> how do i edit it though?
<elwood> i'm using intrepid since when it was a alpha, but today i have strange problem
<zniavre> you should try the appearence properties advanced setting
<elwood> all, also tty seems to be delayed...from keyboard to commands passed with bash...what could be? my kde4?
<zniavre> do not know right name in english sorry
<FFForever> how do i install the community themes btw?
<zniavre> apt-get install community-themes
<heiner_> Hey, i've installed 8.10 some day's ago. And i dunno why, but in certain intervalls my xserver crash's immediatly :(.
<danbh_intrepid> anyone here using the 64bit distro of ubuntu?
<FFForever> zniavre, u still around?
<danbh_intrepid> very quickly, I'm still looking for a person using 64bit intrepid, and gnome.  I'm curious if they are experiencing this bug 256749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256749 in nautilus "Unable to mount location -- Internal error: No mount object for mounted volume" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256749
<[newnick]> greetings
<[newnick]> anyone awake?
<[newnick]> anyone running  8.10 on acer aspire one?
<charlie-tca> [newnick]: yes
<charlie-tca> no acer here
<[newnick]> having issues with my wireless card, it worked 2-3 days after beta release but after some updates it has stopped working
<[newnick]> the network monitor does not display my wireless networks
<[newnick]> and leaves no error message either
<ali1234> kane: i just ran into the same problem you are having
<ali1234> it used to work on hardy, now when i bring up the second interface it overwrite the DNS and routing with bogus information
<scientus> root@shawn-desktop:/home# cat /etc/mtab cat: /etc/mtab: Stale NFS file handle
<scientus> what do i do?
<Xray7224> hey im wondering what kernel ubuntu 8.10 has ?
<webmaren> Xray7224: kernel 2.6.27
<Xray7224> thanks :)
<Xray7224> thats the one i need for my wireless card :)
<histo> Having trouble getting windows to boot residing on a slave drive. Grub is pointed at hd(1,0) any ideas? Do I need to edit he boot.ini on the windows drive as well?
<Xray7224> wow my download speeds are really lame
<shirish> hi all, can somebody help me figure out if I'm using dhcp or am I using network-manager?
<AstralJava> shirish: ps -ef|grep dhcp
<AstralJava> shirish: If that reveals nothing but grep dhcp, then the same but instead of dhcp, use network, for instance.
<kane77> can anyone explain how new NetworkManager play with the rest of the system? eg. how do I set internet connection sharing? (the old iptables way does not work)
<serengeti> hi, do you know what's the status of the fglrx driver in intrepid? It seems some people are using it (bug 247376), but it doesn't appear in Hardware Drivers or even in synaptic on my system.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247376 in fglrx-installer "undefined symbols when trying to load fglrx" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247376
<webmaren> serengeti: have you tried installing from command-line
<serengeti> webmaren, ah I see, the new search box in Synaptic wouldn't show it, but the package is there
<serengeti> I think it didn't rebuild its search index or something like that
<digitalspaghetti> Any ideas folks - i'm on an Acer Aspire one Ibex and today I did an update and around the same time I installed the vpn stuff for network manager.  SInce then my WiFi has stopped working
<shirish> AstralJava: it seems I'm using dhcp , now how to make sure that my connectivity works only through network-manager?
<digitalspaghetti> wlan0 isn't even in my statup logs, the last event with it was this: Oct 20 18:21:21 zombifies NetworkManager: <WARN>  check_one_route(): (wlan0) error -34 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess
<shirish> AstralJava: I have also put up a question about the same at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/48571
<shirish> AstralJava: lord, it shows both , this is ridiculious
<shirish> AstralJava: here's the pastebin output of it http://pastebin.com/f42c4d8f0
<digitalspaghetti> Anyone?  Here is my full event log before it died: http://paste.ifies.org/118
<shirish> another thing, does anybody what is dhcdbd being superseded by? I don't know whether that's important or not, it shows up in system-cleaner-gtk, should it show there?
<shirish> bbiam
 * shirish out
<billstei> I see that the 4 "magic" lines in /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh that were often used in pre-Intrepid systems to get USB to work in virtualbox guests has now been removed.  Is there any information anyone can direct me to concerning this?
<FFForever> how do i install oo3?
<outbri> FFForever: I think all the openoffice packages are 3.0 by default, except the openoffice.org2* packages.
<tphilosopher> outbri: That's not my experience. I had to install openoffice using debs from the website.
<tphilosopher> openoffice 3.0*
<tphilosopher> But maybe I'm wrong.
<webmaren> outbri: I've got beta and it's still calling itself OO.o 2.4
<FFForever> outbri, i upgraded from 8.04
<FFForever> i wanna upgrade oo to 3.0
<outbri> tphilosopher, webmaren: I think you're both right. I had thought I had 3.0, but it seems I still have the 2.4 packages.
<tphilosopher> FFForever: Download the debs from the website and extract them.
<outbri> So FFForever, if you want to upgrade you'd have to get the debs
<webmaren> outbri, FFForever, tphilosopher: I don't think they're going to bundle OO.o 3.0 into Ubuntu 8.10
<FFForever> i got the tar.gz.....
<tphilosopher> Download the archive from the website and extract it* Lqtm
<outbri> Yeah, I remember now.
<FFForever> it has rpms though....
<tphilosopher> FFForever: Use debs.
<tphilosopher> I believe the debs and the rpms are in separate archives.
<FFForever> from?
<webmaren> tphilosopher: I got rpms when I d/led too, do you have to select an alternate installer on the website
<tphilosopher> The website.
<FFForever> link meh?, i only found one link for linux....
<FFForever> and it has rpms....
<tphilosopher> There was multiple links on the day of the release...
<FFForever> yeah was....
<FFForever> is there a way i can just install the rpms?
<tphilosopher> They're still there.
<tphilosopher> http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#en-US
<webmaren> FFForever: go to website, click i want to download, click get more platforms and languages
<tphilosopher> webmaren: That's the one. :)
<FFForever> Thanks :)
<FFForever> anyone know a mirror?
<FFForever> the main is slow as ****
<tphilosopher> When you've downloaded it, extract the archive and open the terminal.
<tphilosopher> Type the following:
<tphilosopher> cd DIRECTORY/WITH/DEBS
<tphilosopher> dpkg *.deb
<webmaren> FFForever, i'm getting 190KB/s, i don't know how high your standards are
<webmaren> you can try the P2P options
<FFForever> webmaren, i am only getting 22KB/S
<FFForever> *gets the torrent file*
<webmaren> lol
<tphilosopher> That's what I love in particular about Ubuntu updates - 800KB/S
<webmaren> tphilosopher: curse you and your high-powered connection
<FFForever> tphilosopher, i am lucky to get 75kb/s on updates my local mirror is slow oddly.....
<webmaren> 190 is my max
<FFForever> webmaren, if i swap wifi connections i can get a awesome 1238kb/s (max)
 * tphilosopher does a little dance
<tphilosopher> Lqtm
<tphilosopher> I imagine mine could be higher if I switched to a wired connection.
<FFForever> it took a download accelerator though to get that high :)
<webmaren> lol
<tphilosopher> I could be imagining wrong. ;)
<FFForever> =S
<FFForever> any one else have problems with gfx effects?
<tphilosopher> YES! Stupid window decorator keeps becoming blank.
<FFForever> anyone know how to fix meh problem?
<FFForever> when booting it stalls till i hold any key for a few secs....
<tphilosopher> GLX effects aren't enabled until you start X (login window) as far as I'm aware. Maybe even as late as when you log in.
<FFForever> i know that this is a boot problem...
<Psycardis> Has anyone been successful in getting their wifi to work in Intrepid? I have a BCM 4318.
<FFForever> Psycardis, i have a bcm43xx in 8.10 working :)
<FFForever> i used ndiswrapper
<FFForever> :)
<ali1234> Psycardis: yes i have. i installed the bcm fwcutter and got my 43xx working too
<FFForever> does ath5k support packet injection?
<Psycardis> Well, I can get it working, but for some reason it loses the settings when i reboot...
<ali1234> Psycardis: i didn't have that problem but i have seen bugs on launchpad involving gnome-keyring (whch stores the encryption keys)
<Psycardis> It looks like I'm having problems with ssb
<Psycardis> It works right after I configure it, but after rebooting It shows ssb instead of ndiswrapper under module.
<tphilosopher> Nice chatting with you guys, but I have a bed waiting for me. ;) Night!
<Psycardis> Night!
<Psycardis> Any suggestions?
<ali1234> Psycardis: the b43 driver supports 4318 i suggest you try it (just install package bcm43xx-fwcutter and it will do the rest)
<ali1234> you will have to remove ndiswrapper too i guess or it might conflict
<Psycardis> Any pros/cons between ndiswrapper and fwcutter?
<ali1234> Psycardis: ndiswrapper uses the windows ndis driver in a wrapper. b43 is a native driver.
<ali1234> and the package is actually called b43-fwcutter
<ali1234> the fwcutter just removes the firmware part of the windows driver and puts it in lib firmware
<Psycardis> Wow, didn't know that, thank I'll try that... is it on http://packages.ubuntu.com?
<ali1234> Psycardis: it is in the main repo
<Psycardis> ali1234: thanks
<Psycardis> Ok, second question, does b43-fwcutter need working internet to install/configure?
<sorush20> hi i need to find out what how to make a rdiff-directory
<sorush20> !keep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep
<ali1234> Psycardis: yes it downloads the driver and cuts out the firmware. i guess you could download the driver on another machine and copy it
<sorush20> the kubuntu package keep is telling me that the destination folder dosen't look like a rdiff-directory
<ali1234> Psycardis: btw your wifi is not usb is it? cos b43 doesnt support those
<Psycardis> No, it's mini pcie
<Supersaiyan_IV> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Supersaiyan_IV> here I was trying to get a different answer
<Psycardis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<maxb_> Hrm, something in today's updates has caused ssh-askpass to start generating this error: /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:273: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "panel_bg.png"
<virtuelv> Has anyone experienced Ubuntu just flat out freezing with certain wireless networks
<virtuelv> I'm connecting through Orange's French Wifi
<virtuelv> and in one of the setups, Ubuntu locks hard on me, while at another one of their AP's it works just fine
<virtuelv> it's not an easy issue for me to debug, unless canonical wants to pay me 200 EUR/night, plus lost salaries to stay in a french casino
<virtuelv> (e1000e, fwiw)
<sorush20> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Supersaiyan_IV> virtuelv, intrepid?
<Supersaiyan_IV> virtuelv, have you tried the intrepid beta on it before?
<virtuelv> Supersaiyan_IV: intrepid, yes
<virtuelv> and it's never ever crashed on me like that
<virtuelv> it crashed 11 times today, when on a particular network
<virtuelv> s/network/AP/
<Supersaiyan_IV> virtuelv, but it associates?
<virtuelv> yes, and it keeps the connection up for 10-20 minutes
<virtuelv> and then my machine freezes solid
<Supersaiyan_IV> virtuelv, i hope youre not a victim of the firmware erase bug
<virtuelv> I can't restart X
<virtuelv> I can't switch to a different terminal
<virtuelv> but the wifi LED continues blinking
<Supersaiyan_IV> virtuelv, there was a bug with intrepid beta which rendered e1000e wifi's useless
<virtuelv> Supersaiyan_IV: I am aware of that bug, and I believe I was not bitten by it
<Supersaiyan_IV> ok
<virtuelv> because that bug would have rendered wifi completely unusable
<Supersaiyan_IV> virtuelv, i don't really know i dont have experience with the e1000e
<dystopia> hi, im trying to get squashfs with lzma working, i have both source tarballs from deb respository (Ubuntu ii) and then i dont see lzma module in module-assistant. When i compile squashfs it mentions i dont have lzma module installed...
<dystopia> the module-assistant doesn't see that there is lzma module to be installed
<dystopia> when i ran module-assistant in text mode and told it to build lzma and squashfs, both modules were made
<dystopia> in the dialog however, it didn't show lzma as option
<petererer> hmm, where did gnome-power-manager's cpufreq stuff go?
<FFForever> wth... i installed all the debs....
<FFForever> and i don't see them in my menu
<Supersaiyan_IV> FFForever, which debs
<guiss> hi guys, I am testing an Ubuntu 8.10 fresh install on a GA-P35-D3SL with a core2duo 8400 processor and after installation Ubuntu reboots everytime I select 2.6.27 kernel (tried with recovery mode also) on grub, any help?
<Supersaiyan_IV> guiss, tried alternative install, with update during install?
<FFForever> open office 3
<guiss> how do I do that?
<Supersaiyan_IV> FFForever, in shell, does openoffice3 pop up?
<Supersaiyan_IV> guiss, there is a different .iso called alt install
<guiss> gotta download again? o well
<wgrant> guiss: At which stage does it reboot?
<guiss> wgrant, while booting the kernel... i managed to see something about tcp/ip before rebooting but it goes too fast to read
<wgrant> guiss: So within a couple of seconds of when you hit enter?
<bsnider> what's up wgrant?
<guiss> wgrant, that's right
<wgrant> guiss: That'd be a kernel bug, which an alternate installation very probably won't fix.
<wgrant> guiss: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<Supersaiyan_IV> guiss, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso ← worth a try
<Supersaiyan_IV> if this doesnt work file a bug like wgrant said
<wgrant> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Filing%20Kernel%20Bug%20reports
<guiss> I was thinking about booting with 8.04 and chrooting into the new installation to see if there's any kernel update
<wgrant> It looks like it's crashing before it gets far into userspace, so the alternate CD probably won't work.
<wgrant> guiss: Not a bad idea. But grabbing a daily also wouldn't be bad.
<FFForever> what is different in the ubuntu kernel compared to the standard?
<guiss> wgrant, the thing is that I only have a 1mbps download bandwidth
<Supersaiyan_IV> wgrant, alt install doesnt update kernel on the fly?
<wgrant> guiss: Ah, lovely.
<wgrant> Supersaiyan_IV: No.
<Supersaiyan_IV> i see
<wgrant> FFForever: Various extra features, drivers, fixes, etc.
<guiss> wgrant, where can I find a daily build of the installer?
<FFForever> oowrite opens 2.4
<FFForever> oowriter*
<wgrant> guiss: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wgrant> You can rsync it to save bandwidth.
<guiss> well, 8.04 livecd reboots too :(
<wgrant> guiss: Did it ever work on that hardware?
<guiss> don't know... a friend just got the pc
<guiss> i don't imagine why it shouldn't work
<guiss> in the forums some people has the same mobo and ubuntu working
<RicardoPerez> Hi! Can anybody test if left-arrow key goes slower than right-arrow key when you previously do: xset r rate 10 50
<RicardoPerez> Thanks
<guiss> before rebooting I managed to read "Checking if image..."
<mercutio22> Hello people! I just saw some new themes. The new age one looks great
<mercutio22> is that matter settled yet?
<storrgie> nvidia-settings segfaults when trying to save the xconf
<mercutio22> sweeeet
<bsnider> storrgie, i wouldn't modify xorg.conf that way
<storrgie> bsnider: but i like the gui
<wgrant> storrgie: You probably like a working X server more.
<bsnider> it inserts garbage into the modern xorg.conf file that could cause problems
<wgrant> nvidia is stuck in the old days however, so you might have no choice.
<bsnider> add things to the device, screeen, and monitor sections only. do not add anything else
<storrgie> well can i get the nvidia-settings prog to show me what it wants to write
<storrgie> then i can edit it?
<bsnider> yes you can
<outbri> Why won't FF close with ctrl-w anymore, you have to right click on it in the taskbar or sometimes the close 'x' works?
<storrgie> how do i export the settings of nvidia-settins?
<storrgie> since saving to xconf causes a segfault
<storrgie> hey bsnider i thought you said i could export the settings instead of saving to xconf
<maxb_> The latest human-theme package seems to have a bug - it's causing '/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:273: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "panel_bg.png"' to appear when ssh-askpass is run
<bsnider> storrgie, you can
<maxb_> There also seems to be a bug in the built-in firefox restart-needed prompting, in that it keeps popping up again and again even though I do restart
<storrgie> bsnider: im trying to figure out how, and having no luck... any suggestions?
<mercutio22> is this the place to call attention to bugs and request features?
<storrgie> bsnider:  i cant figure it out.
<bsnider> storrgie, you need to take the issue into the massive convolutions of your brain and churn out a solution
<bsnider> actually, i have no idea what the hell that means...
<storrgie> bsnider: only crickets there, no serious i dont see a way to output the settings besides save to x config which causes a segfault
<mercutio22> Is that nautilus problem that prevented compiz from drawing one wallpaper on each cube face fixed in intrepid Ibex?
<bsnider> storrgie, yes it does appear to be malfunctioning
<bsnider> it used to work, but not now
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-21
<storrgie> hmmmmmm
<bsnider> storrgie, if what you want in there isn't too complicated, you might be able to enter it manually
<unavailable> sound problems on an asus m70
<unavailable> microphone not working
<storrgie> did the xconf move or something?
<myk_robinson> intel 3945 - any improvements to date?
<mercutio22> unavailable: try #alsa. I got mine to work.
<mercutio22> My laptop media keys arent working on Intrepid.
<lubosz1> hi, i have weird pc beeps while booting
<lubosz1> how comeß
<bsnider> lubosz1, because you didn't update the kernel to today's version
<lubosz1> i have this since beta 5, sometimes...
<lubosz1> i updated 5 mins ago
<lubosz1> alpha5
<lubosz1> since 2.6.27-7 its every boot
<lubosz1> its during the hardware drivers load, right before usplash screen pops up
<lubosz1> any ideas? anything i could find in the logs?
<lubosz1> is this a hardware problem?
<mercutio22> Oh man.. cairo-dock is not the latest stable version =(
<lubosz1> also my splash screen consists of pink and green lines :/ (gfx bug)
<bsnider> lubosz1, turn the computer off. unplug it and then press and hold the power switch for 15 seconds. then plug it back in and restart. this is called "flea power". it is meant to eliminate files that might be left in RAM even when the power is off
<lubosz1> bsnider: i have these errors frequently, and 3 oses on my box (laptop)
<lubosz1> but i can try this
<bsnider> the buigs you're talking about have been fixed, so you probably have old stuff int he ram
<lubosz1> since when?
<lubosz1> i didnt update like a week, before today
<bsnider> most of them since the beta release 3 weeks ago
<lubosz1> is this significant?
<lubosz1> Oct 21 01:20:25 burning-studio kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.27-7-generic
<lubosz1> Oct 21 01:20:25 burning-studio kernel: Cannot find map file.
<lubosz1> the file is there btw
<lubosz1> k, i try the power thingy
<lubosz> the power stuff did not help
<lubosz> further ideas?
<lubosz> links?
<bsnider> the bugs are fixed, so i don't know. use windows i guess
<lubosz> bsnider: hardy boots fine, worst case scenario would be boot that
<lubosz> i think i play around reinstalling some packages
<unavailable> allright sound works, webcam broke
<unavailable> was working yesterday
<unavailable> asus m70vm built in webcam
<unavailable> using xawtv
<unavailable> ill try a reboot
<unavailable> brb
<Asa_A> Is anyone else here having trouble setting a static IP address? I'm using nm-connection-editor and it just ignores my settings
<mercutio22> Asa_A it works for me
<arash_>  im having problems with my keyboard running windows xp within vmware on ubuntu intrepid ibex. anyone else have similar problem?
<ToHellWithGA> arash_: that seems like a vmware problem
<ToHellWithGA> does your keyboard work other than that?
<arash_> yeah, but it was working with ubuntu 8.04
<ToHellWithGA> what is the problem?
<ToHellWithGA> "problems with my keyboard" is a little vague ;)
<unavailable> allright guys, i got 4 gig ram, and need the workaround for my 32 bit ubuntu intrepid to see it all
<unavailable> vista is great with this
<ToHellWithGA> arash_: i don't intend to convert you, but i have found Virtualbox to be very simple and generally functional on unstable/testing versions of ubuntu, historically
<unavailable> but ubuntu i just remembered it doesnt
<arash_> ToHellWithGA: virtualbox it is!
<unavailable> arash_ i still recommend the sun version
<unavailable> do not use ose
<ToHellWithGA> unavailable: physical address extension
<unavailable> sure open source is awesome, and thats where linux was born
<Arodon> hey is the Network Manager in Intrepid going to support the connection sharing features that Fedora 10 going to have?
<ToHellWithGA> arash_: it's pretty slick
<unavailable> but
<unavailable> thanks ToHellWithGA
<ToHellWithGA> use the non-free version if you don't need the free license
<ToHellWithGA> unavailable: i don't know how, but i think that's what you want
<unavailable> yep ToHellWithGA
<unavailable> again thanks
<ToHellWithGA> unavailable: it's something kernely
<ToHellWithGA> maybe a different kernel will provide it
<mercutio22> system sounds aren't working here
<mercutio22> dang
<ToHellWithGA> what does uname -a output, unavailable?
<mercutio22> I thought that was going to be fixed this time
<ToHellWithGA> mercutio22: have you tried to CLI figure it out with "alsamixer"?
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: CLI?
<ToHellWithGA> i recall having my mixer levels at zero by default on some things that needed volume
<ToHellWithGA> command line interface
<unavailable> Linux asus-ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 17 22:24:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: I have audio. The system sounds wont play except for login and logout sounds
<ToHellWithGA> unavailable: perhaps another variant will work, say linux-server
<ToHellWithGA> mercutio22: so they are set to play in System->Preferences->Sound?
<ToHellWithGA> which sound system are you using (ALSA/OSS/Jack/etc.)
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: thats proper
<ToHellWithGA> if you right click on the menus you can edit menus to show "Multimedia Systems Selector" or something of that sort
<ToHellWithGA> it's in the System->Preferences menu
<ToHellWithGA> if for some reason one soundsystem is manky on your hardware you can try setting another as default
<unavailable> ToHellWithGA: doing it now (linux-server)
<ToHellWithGA> cool
<ToHellWithGA> i hope it works
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like to have that much RAM but don't think i need it quite yet
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: pulse
<ToHellWithGA> i saw 2GB sticks on sale somewhere the other day
<ToHellWithGA> mercutio22: would you try ALSA?
<ToHellWithGA> ALSA seems very vanilla to me, it works most of the time
<ToHellWithGA> i don't know which is really the simplest but ALSA seems straightforward
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: sure, but then wouldn't I loose simultaneous apps accessing my audio device?
<ToHellWithGA> iirc OSS is on many platforms (BSD/Linux/Mac OS)
<ToHellWithGA> mercutio22: i don't belive so
<ToHellWithGA> or believe for that matter
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: that used to happen on Hardy
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: I will give it a shot
<unavailable> reboot -  brb
<stankils> Hi guys and gals. The latest update via synaptic placed wireless-tools and libwi29 packages in auto removable section. Any way I could know what was depending on them before the update?
<ToHellWithGA> mercutio22: yeah man i remember having it hang when something failed to close its connection to ALSA
<ToHellWithGA> pain in the tuchus
<ToHellWithGA> stankils: i'd think nothing
<ToHellWithGA> wouldn't it only auto-remove things that are no longer needed, things that are replaced by something newer?
<stankils> It places any packages that are marked as automatically installed that other packages don't depend upon afaik
<ToHellWithGA> so you want to figure out what no longer needs them?
<stankils> Yep
<stankils> Ah
<ToHellWithGA> if you could roll back apt to a previous date's packages, a reverse upgrade of sorts, maybe you could figure it out
<ToHellWithGA> like svn up -r
<ToHellWithGA> but more aptish
<stankils> I knew I wouldn't find the answer before I ask :D
<stankils> So I asked. and found the answer :D
<ToHellWithGA> wanna share?
<stankils> Sure sec
<unavailable> 3.9 gig ram
<unavailable> yay
<stankils> http://pastebin.ca/1232348
<stankils> ^ ToHellWithGA
<unavailable> now where did that last 0.1 gig go?
<unavailable> lol
<stankils> apt-listchanges works wonders :)
<ToHellWithGA> unavailable: base 10 land
<unavailable> aah
<ToHellWithGA> i just made that up
<unavailable> lol
<ToHellWithGA> i hope you're doubly enlightened by my fake answer
<ToHellWithGA> do y'all use laptops with intrepid?
<unavailable> yep
<unavailable> asus m70
<ToHellWithGA> the extreme simplification of xorg.conf has me confuzzled
<unavailable> simple = confusing?
<ToHellWithGA> i want to set synaptics settings but see no "configured mouse" or "configured touchpad" section
<unavailable> yah it got moved
<stankils> That simplification is the greatest thing since chocolate spread to me
<ToHellWithGA> where did it go, unavailable?
<unavailable> no clue
<ToHellWithGA> awesome
<ToHellWithGA> you could have lied to me you know
<ToHellWithGA> tricked me into looking in the wrong place
<ToHellWithGA> would have been a good laugh
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable> naah
<unavailable> didnt want to give you a false hope that really is a lost cause
<mneptok> ToHellWithGA: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<unavailable> ToHellWithGA: you could try this it *might* point you in the right direction
<unavailable> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=938487
<stankils> ToHellWithGA; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad < Read this?
<ToHellWithGA> thanks y'all
<unavailable> but, as i have not really gotten my machine running kosher yet...
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable> i got one for yah
<ToHellWithGA> i'm terribly amped that madwifi in ubuntu's live CD supports my macbook's atheros chips
<dead_end> I just updated from 8.04 and now samba and the ssh server can't be accessed from outside the local computer.
<ToHellWithGA> i used to have to build madwifi from source, boo that
<mneptok> i tried keeping ym machine kosher. the boos got mad when it would shut down every Friday night at sundown.
<dead_end> Is this a bug or has a firewall been added?
<mneptok> dead_end: whose network chipsets?
<unavailable> woah
<dead_end> standby
<unavailable> i upped to linux-server...  and it fixed a couple of probs.
<ToHellWithGA> mneptok: oy vey
<mneptok> ToHellWithGA: oy gevalt!
<unavailable> but i want to know, how do I permanently disable pulse audio
<mneptok> #!/bin/sh
<mneptok> killall pulseaudio
<mneptok> ^^ add to your session items ^^^
<unavailable> and then
<dead_end> ethernet is intel I think. The Wireless is AThoros
<stankils> why would you want to do that unavailable ?
<unavailable> i need the script to automatically configure alsamixer to turn on capture
<unavailable> stankils: because pulseaudio is fucked
<dead_end> I can access the internet. I just can't use my laptop to access my desktop
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: still does not work
<stankils> weird, never had any trouble over pa
<ToHellWithGA> mercutio22: that's a bummer, man
<stankils> dead_end; can you do ping? what can you see on wireshark?
<ToHellWithGA> i had a lot of trouble when i was using an M-Audio card in my desktop
<ToHellWithGA> and i love that card still
<ToHellWithGA> nice ADC and DAC and RCA I/O
<stankils> <3 my onboard "quality" card
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: Its weird cuz the sounds do play at the gnome-audio properties thingy
<stankils> intel "hda" audio :D
<ToHellWithGA> i just use the intel audio on my laptop now
<dead_end> stankils: trying to ping the desktop does not work. Accessing the internet from the desktop does though
<ToHellWithGA> the desktop is operating in stealth mode without speakers
<ToHellWithGA> it is stealthy like when the stealth bomber flies overhead.  pentium 4 cooling fans are too loud
<ToHellWithGA> mercutio22: did the "test" button on any of the other soundsystems make an obnoxious tone?
<ToHellWithGA> and by obnoxious i mean the intended test tone
<stankils> dead_end; sure it's the right ip you're pinging? desktop set on dhcp?
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: nope
<mercutio22> ToHellWithGA: I mean, yes
<unavailable> i need the script to kill pulseaudio and configure alsamixer to turn on capture for every boot
<mercutio22> unavailable: its not that bad for me
<mercutio22> luckly
<dead_end> stankils: i'm pinging the right ip. the desktop is using dhcp. that has never been a problem befor could it be now?
<stankils> could be your dhcp server decided to give a new ip... i don't recall anything happening to ssh server packages that they'd stop working
<unavailable> stankils: can you see the internet from the lappy?
<stankils> unavailable; that's dead_end you want to highlight
<unavailable> aah
<unavailable> dead_end: can you see the internet from the lappy?
<unavailable> srry stankils
<ToHellWithGA> unavailable: that's hackish
<ToHellWithGA> the audio thing
<unavailable> yah
<ToHellWithGA> you should be ashamed
<ToHellWithGA> but only a little
<ToHellWithGA> i mean you did figure out a working hack
<unavailable> yah, kinda
<unavailable> every boot i pkill pulseaudio | alsamixer -V all
<unavailable> then set capture as CAPTUR
<unavailable> and it works
<dead_end> unavailable: I have network access to any thing I want except the desktop. tried to ssh the desktop back into itself and that worked. i just can't get in form outside.
<unavailable> what os on the desktop?
<dead_end> unavailable: ubuntu 8.10. same on laptop
<unavailable> but i guess pkill alsamixer | amixer set 'Capture',0 30%,30% cap on  would work
<unavailable> hmm
<unavailable> router?
<ToHellWithGA> dead_end: how did you install?
<ToHellWithGA> did you dist-upgrade or install clean
<ToHellWithGA> a clean install would get new server keys
<ToHellWithGA> s/get/generate/
<unavailable> dead_end: and if clean, which cd?  how old is it?
<ToHellWithGA> ssh would whinge about mismatching keys, a reasonable security precaution but an annoyance for a machine on just a home network
 * unavailable remembers clean installing alpha 5 and seeing 420 upgrades
<Wintervenom> Whenever I try to put GL apps full-screen, they come up corrupted -- a mess of horizontal lines and whatnot -- with Catalyst 8.10.
<td123> unavailable: :P then it wasn't a clean install after all
<Wintervenom> It does the same thing with the other 8.10 driver with the old X.org.
<unavailable> rofl
<Wintervenom> I have a Radeon HD 3100 IGP.
<dead_end> ToHellWithGA: Clean wipe on Root, kept /home. Used the beta disk, CLI install, then apt-get ubuntu-desktop then added the servers I needed via apt
<unavailable> td123 at that rate, its physically impossible to do a "clean" install
<ToHellWithGA> td123: mini.iso for life
<ToHellWithGA> unavailable: ^
<ToHellWithGA> mini.iso, if your chips are supported, starts with only enough to run a text-based installer
<ToHellWithGA> then you download only current packages
<ToHellWithGA> nothing as old as this morning's daily .iso build :)
<td123> ToHellWithGA: you obviously indulge in your large barrels of bandwidth :D
<dead_end> ToHellWithGA: The beta disk was the alternate install disk.
<Volkodav> what's the right syntacsys for echo >>etc/fstab
<unavailable> ToHellWithGA: remember, if you have comcast, they will reprimand you at 250 gig
<unavailable> *bad downloader*
<ToHellWithGA> Volkodav: man fstab
<ToHellWithGA> unavailable: 250GB, are you kidding me?
<Volkodav> man echo rather
<ToHellWithGA> my hard drive in my desktop is 250GB, my hard drive in my laptop is 250GB
<ToHellWithGA> much of the two overlap for audio storage
<ToHellWithGA> i don't think i could find 250GB of stuff worth downloading in a month
<ToHellWithGA> Volkodav: you may want tee
<ToHellWithGA> i think tee can append lines to existing files
<ToHellWithGA> is that the goal?
<Volkodav> that's what I want to add entry to fstab from terminal
<Volkodav> yes
<ToHellWithGA> echo blahblahblah |tee -a /etc/fstab
<ToHellWithGA> try it on another file first, of course
<ToHellWithGA> iirc fstab is somewhat important
<ToHellWithGA> oh and you'll need a sudo
<Volkodav> i can always check it with cat
<ToHellWithGA> echo blahblahblah |sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<stankils> Volkodav; that's the correct syntax... echo blahblah>>file
<Volkodav> echo 'blabla' >>file
<Volkodav> that's how is it supposed to be
<ToHellWithGA> but that puts the output to the file
<ToHellWithGA> does it append or replace?
<stankils> > replaces >> appends
<c0mp13371331337> I'm having a new problem with my Apple Slim Aluminum keyboard.  It's the full-sized, USB model.  In the past I've had to run various work-arounds and hacks to get the keyboard fully supported in Ubuntu, and it seems intrepid has introduced a new issue.  My tilde key, right below ESC, doesn't work.  It gives < when pressed alone, and > when pressed with the shift key.  The caret symbols on the , and . keys are functional as well.  I
<ToHellWithGA> c0mp13371331337: did you go to system->preferences->keyboard and set it to an apple/mac keyboard mapping?
<ToHellWithGA> stankils: sick
<ToHellWithGA> Volkodav: you need sudo probably
<Volkodav> yeah
<ToHellWithGA>  /etc/fstab should be protected from editing by non-root users
<c0mp13371331337> ToHellWithGA: Yup, it was there from my previous install.
<c0mp13371331337> ToHellWithGA: I just checked, and it's set to Vendor: Apple and Model: Apple
<ToHellWithGA> c0mp13371331337: unlucky
<c0mp13371331337> ToHellWithGA: LOL Unlucky?  As in, SOL? ;-)
<ToHellWithGA> c0mp13371331337: i dunno about that much, but unlucky
<ToHellWithGA> i sympathize and encourage you to share your solution if you find one but have no idea myself
<c0mp13371331337> ToHellWithGA: Okay, thanks for info, xmodmap it is! :-)
<Wintervenom> Bah, I hope Catalyst isn't going to start getting worse from hereon-in..
<ibkanat> i cant get my web cam to work with 8.10 it worked with 8.04 when i had to install the module myself
<ibkanat> the module gspacav doesnt load right
<ToHellWithGA> ibkanat: so 8.04 you had to install it yourself
<ToHellWithGA> does it work under uvcvideo?
<ibkanat> yeah but on a different computer
<ToHellWithGA> that's the module i use for my isight, for what it's worth
<ibkanat> i got this cam as a present
<ibkanat> vx3000
<ToHellWithGA> that's cool
<ToHellWithGA> is it a nice one?
<ToHellWithGA> my isight is built into my macbook but i've not found a use for it other than making funny faces and using effects
<ibkanat> if it would ever work right microsoft
<ToHellWithGA> i'm lost
<ibkanat> I did do a upgrade from 8.04 so.. maybe I need to wait a week and get the final
<ToHellWithGA> is it a microsoft camera?
<ibkanat> no but its brand by them and they arent the best for releasing drivers
<td123> ibkanat: final comes in 10 days
<ToHellWithGA> i like my microsoft mouse well enough
<ToHellWithGA> the branding is very superficial
<ToHellWithGA> linksys has a ton of hardware called the same thing with different chipsets inside
<ibkanat> yeah but being open with the drivers makes it easier for oss
<ToHellWithGA> my WRT54G happens to have chips that work well with open source firmware, and my linksys usb network adapter happens to have a ralink chipset that plays nice with linux
<ToHellWithGA> if i had a different revision of either of those hardware devices, outwardly branded WRT54G and WUSB54G (or something like that) i'd have had no luck whatsoever
<ToHellWithGA> microsoft might have just chosen bad chips
<ToHellWithGA> it's not so much their fault as the chipmakers
<ibkanat> my wrtp54g did play nice with my new computer giga ether
<ibkanat> nt
<ibkanat> ^
<ibkanat> well its like broadcom taking forever to release drivers but now thats taken care of in 8.10
<ToHellWithGA> you can use broadcom wireless in 8.10?
<ToHellWithGA> this could be the year
<ToHellWithGA> the year of linux on the girlfriend's laptop
<ibkanat> yeah should work now used to be a bear
<ToHellWithGA> yeah i had to use ndiswrapper on her laptop
<ToHellWithGA> it was sad
<ibkanat> then it would get messed with kernel upgrades
 * burner is rockin linux on the ladyfriend's desktop and mom and mom's significant other, and grandpa!
<ToHellWithGA> by the time i had the ndsiwrapper packages installed and running there was little memory left to tinker before the live CD stalled
<ToHellWithGA> burner: my mom's computer is for her work so she's stuck running awful software
<ToHellWithGA> truly awful
<ToHellWithGA> XP+Norton+Office+tons of internally made/supported financial software
<ToHellWithGA> ugliest, most memory hungry software
<ibkanat> I just want to have everything working and leave it(hardware).  But I always want ot do things like sync my mda and use skype video etc
<burner> wow... norton?
<burner> norton == worse than a virus
<ToHellWithGA> yeah, it bogs her down
<ToHellWithGA> if she wasn't such a clown with web browsing i'd suggest that she remove it
<ibkanat> got to go try out my new blender build
<burner> i would... avg is free
<ToHellWithGA> what she really needs is all of that mandatory junk in a VM
<ToHellWithGA> running the rest of her personal software in a totally different space would be better
<burner> VirtualBox works well for me... except for VPN & USB devices
<After_Math> can anyone help me with getting VirtualBox to run on 8.10?
<rgreening> After_Math: sure.. 1 sev
<rgreening> 1 sec..
<After_Math> rgreening, cool thanks
<rgreening> After_Math try this link... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ToHellWithGA> After_Math: i can
<ToHellWithGA> use the debian lenny repository
<ToHellWithGA> works like a charm
<rgreening> worked for me. I just installed and set it up following this today.
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, ah
<After_Math> rgreening, really, becuase 8.04 and 8.10 use different kernel versions
<ToHellWithGA> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lenny non-free
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, how did you do that?
<ToHellWithGA> in your sources.list file
<ToHellWithGA> you'll need their key as well to trust the repository
<ToHellWithGA> wget http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O - |sudo apt-key add -
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, its the binary, no deb?
<rgreening> well, I'm running Intrepid and installed vboxgtk and basically followed the screenshots.
<ToHellWithGA> it's the what?
<rgreening> never had to use any special repos
<td123> does anyone know how to set up dual monitors on a laptop in intrepid?
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, woops nm, wrong directoy
<outbri> td123: what graphics card do you have?
<outbri> td123: I run a desktop with nvidia, so I use nvidia-settings to set up and control.
<After_Math> rgreening, Well, Im going to try this if not, ill go with what you did, I was just advised not to use it form the #ubuntu room
<td123> outbri: intel 945gm (integrated)
 * burner wonders why the VirtualBox person doesn't just download the .deb from virtualbox.org
<td123> outbri: of course its integrated, its a laptop :D
<ToHellWithGA> burner: upgrades
<ToHellWithGA> if you use a repository, your software upgrades as upgrades come out
<burner> ok, valid
<ToHellWithGA> if you use a .deb you have to go fetch the new .deb yourself
<ToHellWithGA> virtualbox doesn't release that often though
<Storrgie> roar
<outbri> td123: I'm pretty sure you're going to have to use xinerama
<Storrgie> outbri: what is td123 trying to do?
<outbri> td123: does anyone know how to set up dual monitors on a laptop in intrepid?
<outbri> td123: outbri: intel 945gm (integrated)
<ToHellWithGA> can you do that with displayconfig-gtk?
<Storrgie> i think the new display config does it
<Storrgie> but nvidia-settings doesnt work right now for nvidia cards
<td123> ToHellWithGA: the screen options just mirror my desktop..
<ToHellWithGA> oh, you want to extend it?
<ToHellWithGA> two unique desktops
<td123> I can see video on the other screen but the two monitors have the same resolution and they are mirrors
<td123> ToHellWithGA: ya
<ToHellWithGA> cross your eyes
<Storrgie> haha
<ToHellWithGA> it'll be the least magical magic eye ever
<ToHellWithGA> no depth added
<td123> ToHellWithGA: displayconfig-gtk doesn't exist in intrepid
<c0mp13371331337> Storrgie: I just used nvidia-settings to configure dual-monitors on my desktop, worked just fine in Intrepid.
<Storrgie> c0mp13371331337: really? i tried about an hour ago with my intrepid install and it was segfaulting
<Storrgie> c0mp13371331337: do you have all the updates?
<ToHellWithGA> td123: i just noticed
<ToHellWithGA> my mind is so blown
<outbri> td123: your xorg.conf should look something like this when you're done http://pastebin.com/m5277eedc
<td123> ToHellWithGA: hold on, I think I got this
<c0mp13371331337> Storrgie: Maybe they broke something between when I did it two nights ago and now, but it worked fine for me.
<td123> outbri: please paste that again if I come back and say it didn't work ;P
<Storrgie> yea i think it worked a couple days ago
<BADNEWScheesypoo> Anybody think they can help me? My 8.10 upgrade is stuck. http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2rb3.png
<ToHellWithGA> BADNEWScheesypoo: that's a bummer, man
<Storrgie> BADNEWScheesypoo: why do an upgrade, why not a new install
<Storrgie> BADNEWScheesypoo: with the new kernal some of the dir structures in / are different
<BADNEWScheesypoo> i didn't realize upgrading had a disadvantage...
<Storrgie> BADNEWScheesypoo: i am just assumine it does.
<Storrgie> BADNEWScheesypoo: i could be very wrong :(
<outbri> It can have disadvantages, but most of the time it is just fine.
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, you still need the virtualnox-ose to download rright?
<td123> holy shit! it works
<BADNEWScheesypoo> it all went wrong when it asked me whether to replace some tiger file or not, i told it to compare the 2
<outbri> td123: great!
<td123> I have 1280x800 on my laptop and 1920x1200 on my external and they are both unique!!!
<outbri> td123: how'd you do it?
<Storrgie> td123: thats aweosme, did u use the gtk config?
<ToHellWithGA> After_Math: i do not use the OSE
<ToHellWithGA> the PUEL/closed source edition has nice things
<ToHellWithGA> USB support
<ToHellWithGA> fancy guest additions that auto-resize windows guest displays to fit the window
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, really, never used anything else. Is that in the repos?
<td123> the only thing I did was go to screen resolution under preferences, double clicked the little window that contained my screen, another popped up showing a 24" screen and I was like wtf :/ I found this by mistake
<Storrgie> awesome
<ToHellWithGA> After_Math: virtualbox-2.0 should work
<td123> I found an undocumented feature :D
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, does it have internet support as well
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, ok
<ToHellWithGA> After_Math: it does
<ToHellWithGA> the free version has that
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, is already the newest version
<ToHellWithGA> After_Math: virtualbox-2.0 is the current line of virtualbox
<ToHellWithGA> virtualbox is the previous major release, 1.6
<ToHellWithGA> either of those packages have all of the features of the open source edition plus the creature comforts like USB support
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, no I have the newest one, when I tried to download it. How do I run it from command line? It doesnt seem to shwo up under System Tools for me
<ToHellWithGA> VirtualBox &
<ToHellWithGA> did you add yourself to the vboxusers group?
 * burner is selling a cheap eee pc...  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190259305672&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D190259305672%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1
<ToHellWithGA> in system->administration->users and groups you'll need to unlock, manage groups, browse to the vboxusers group, check your username, log out, and log in
<After_Math> ToHellWithGA, ah, going to do that now
<ToHellWithGA> man alive do i feel like a nerd for remembering most of those steps
<After_Math> lol
<ToHellWithGA> i'm supposed to be doing air balance calcs tonight
<ToHellWithGA> you guys are a great distraction
<ToHellWithGA> i feel much better than doing work at home
<td123> ToHellWithGA: unless you can recite the man page of gcc completely by memory, you have a long way to go ;P
<After_Math> :)
<ToHellWithGA> man page? pshaw, i just parse the binary a page at a time in vim
<td123> ToHellWithGA: ya, well I use the butterfly effect in reverse to read the man page... look it up on xkcd
<ToHellWithGA> :)
<ToHellWithGA> look deeper into my eyes
<BADNEWScheesypoo> if i were to exit out of the 8.1 upgrade while it was installing, would my ubuntu still be usable after I restart? it was 3 minutes from finishing when it got stuck :(
<outbri> burner: that eee doesn't have much in the way of storage, does it?
<ToHellWithGA> BADNEWScheesypoo: maybe maybe
<ToHellWithGA> BADNEWScheesypoo: how about you close it and run it again
<ToHellWithGA> it should detect the partial upgrade
<burner> outbri: only 4 g
<ToHellWithGA> or a "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" would detect the partial upgrade
<BADNEWScheesypoo> there is no close button, i figured i would end it
<ToHellWithGA> you're in a state of hose-d-ness right now so you might as well kill it then try to finish upgrading before rebooting
<BADNEWScheesypoo> thx for the advice :) ill see what happens
<ToHellWithGA> good luck
<BADNEWScheesypoo> system monitor just seems to close or crash when i try :|
<ToHellWithGA> did you read the log output
<ToHellWithGA> i bet your machine is too leet for it
<ToHellWithGA> in its semi-upgraded state
<BADNEWScheesypoo> log output of? the system monitor
 * DanaG wonders if nvidia EVER will fix the 96 drivers.
<DanaG> It's a boolean question, not a "time" question. =þ
<bsnider> DanaG, guhhh
<BADNEWScheesypoo> ooh "sudo killall intrepid" did the job
<BADNEWScheesypoo> not sure if that will end up haunting me or be a good thing
<bsnider> no one _here_ can fix the 96 drivers
<DanaG> That's why I said:
 * DanaG wonders if ___nvidia___ EVER will fix the 96 drivers.
<BADNEWScheesypoo> whats wrong with them?
<bsnider> they don't work with the new x server
<bsnider> but they also only support hardware that's about 6 generations old
<burner> DanaG: oh crap, you mean they don't work in intrepid yet?  I just told someone to upgrade who has an old Nvidia card... whoops
<bsnider> well that's only if you need hardware accelerated 3d
<bsnider> the nv driver gives you all the basic stuff
<burner> yeah, bummer
<burner> he's a gamer
<burner> i'm an ass ;)
<bsnider> linux isn't a gaming platform
<ToHellWithGA> linux is a * platform
<ToHellWithGA> it just takes work
<burner> www.playdeb.net suggests otherwise
<bsnider> they're wrong
<ToHellWithGA> BADNEWScheesypoo: yeah bud
<bsnider> if you want gaming, use windows
<ToHellWithGA> glad it worked
<burner> boo
 * burner games perfectly fine... warcraft 3 what what!
<bsnider> some games work. most do not and never will
<burner> nexuiz r00lz...   who can hate on crack attack
<ToHellWithGA> warcraft 3 works?
<ToHellWithGA> i know id software makes most of their games with opengl
<ToHellWithGA> nice of them
<ToHellWithGA> dunno if that applies to current generation games
<ToHellWithGA> i've not bought anything new since quake 3
<ToHellWithGA> s/thing new/ new games/
<ToHellWithGA> DanaG: how about synaptics in intrepid?
<ToHellWithGA> where does one go to set synaptics arugments that were previously in xorg.conf?
<dmotd> hello, testing the ubuntu 8.10-deskop bootcd, fails to find screens on an old toshiba-satellite-a10.
<bsnider> which cd? where did you get it?
<dmotd> bsnider, downloaded from my isp mirror..
<bsnider> what is the iso file called?
<dmotd> ubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<bsnider> you downloaded a 3 week old image
<bsnider> download and burn the daily-live image instead
<bsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dmotd> sure
<RAOF> ToHellWithGA: xinput.
<RAOF> ToHellWithGA: Alternatively, HAL fdi's.
<bsnider> what's up RAOF?
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: yikes
<ToHellWithGA> the fdis look confusing to me
<ToHellWithGA> much worse than xorg.conf
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: something happened, man
<ToHellWithGA> i don't see a "synaptics touchpad" anywere in xinput's output
<ToHellWithGA> just "appletouch"
<RAOF> Is it actually an appletouch?
<ToHellWithGA> it is, it is
<ToHellWithGA> it's the trackpad on my macbook
<ToHellWithGA> i want to use synaptics settings i've used before
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/19-synaptics.fdi
<DanaG> That's what I use (though it may be an old version of my tweaks).
<DanaG> ToHellWithGA: poke.
<DanaG> Yes, "Poke." =þ
<ToHellWithGA> pong
<ToHellWithGA> calpoly, eh?
<DanaG> Yup.
<ToHellWithGA> y'all had a decent club water polo team when i first played
<ToHellWithGA> fall of 2002
<bsnider> has screenlets still got all those memory leaks?
<ToHellWithGA> DanaG: where do you put that .fdi file?
<DanaG> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<Mark_Milliman> Wasn't there just an update to screenlets?
<Mark_Milliman> For as many people in here, it is sure quiet
<bsnider> there was an update to screenlets. i haven't had htem installed in months because they gobble up vast amounts of ram
<coppro> ok, I'm looking for upgrade help
<coppro> I'm using nonstandard KDE4 packages from the users PPA
<bsnider> i mean 200 mb for 4 or 5 screenlets is too high a price to pay
<coppro> apt is trying to uninstall them as part of the upgarde
<coppro> this is *bad*
<coppro> how do I avoid this?
<Mark_Milliman> bsnider, true
<Jordan_U> coppro: Does the PPA include intrepid packages?
<coppro> Jordan_U: I don't know; I cut it out of the upgraded sources.list (and the auto-updater is trying the same stuff
<coppro> I would assume that most of the packages are in the intrepid repos... I could be wrong
<Mark_Milliman> I have three screenlets running and they are consuming 30 MB
<coppro> maybe they got renamed as part of the change from KDE4 to KDE3
<bsnider> coppro, you might not be able to upgrade with thos packages because they might depend on stuff that's not there anymore
<coppro> err... 3 to 4
<coppro> bsnider: yeah, that appears to be the problem
<coppro> I'm just wondering why intrepid doesn't have replacements
<Mark_Milliman> I'm considering removing and reinstalling the -7 version of the kernel hoping that when I reinstall it my sound comes back.
<coppro> actually, checking on packages.ubuntu.com
<coppro> looks like a lot of the kde4 packages have been removed
<coppro> and replaced the old kde3 packages
<coppro> so I should be fine
<Jordan_U> coppro: It may have replacements that don't explicitly replace those packages because it's not expecting them in a normal upgrade
<Mark_Milliman> Any suggestions for removing it?  I am currently using the -6 version
<tsuru> Mark_Milliman: a couple days ago pulseaudio was updated... did that cause it?
<coppro> well, the PPA packages are all upgrades of regular packages
<coppro> but I think the issue is just they were renamed
<tsuru> Mark_Milliman: maybe a sudo depmod -a?
<Mark_Milliman> tsuru, the problem is not PulseAudio.  My snd-intel8x0 driver isn't even loading
<coppro> Is there somewhere I can add this in the wiki
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman: Do you get an error when you try to modprobe the module?
<coppro> I'm sure I won't be the only one asking as Intrepid hits release
<Mark_Milliman> Jordan_U, yes I do.  I can provide the exact message now but there are version errors accessing some of the variables and structures in the driver.
<EruditeHermit> is jockey-gtk working for anyone?
<EruditeHermit> is it detecting restricted hardware?
<Mark_Milliman> I can't modprobe it now because I am using the -6 kernel
<Mark_Milliman> My audio card worked under -7-10 then broke when I updated to -7-12.
<bsnider> EruditeHermit, jockey should be in good shape
<EruditeHermit> bsnider: do you know how it detects hardware that it knows requires restricted drivers?
<bsnider> pciid probably
<EruditeHermit> bsnider: my jockey-gtk appears empty after upgrade to intrepid
<bsnider> file a bug
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman: Can you file a bug report with the error message from modprobe?
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman: You should be able to *carefully* re-install the -7 kernel just like any other package
<Mark_Milliman> Jordan_U there are already three bugs related to it
<Mark_Milliman> Jordan_U, that is what I thought.  I would use Synaptic Package manager to gracefully remove the image and source files, reboot, and reinstall them.  I probably don't need to reboot since I am running -6 already.
<Mark_Milliman> I just keep hoping that there will be a new revision of the kernel that will fix it.
<Mark_Milliman> I somewhat suspect that I did a partial upgrade before doing a distro update which may have screwed up some module versions.
<SomeoneE1se> why does wireless work ootb when I boot but if I do anything with it first it stops working?
<SomeoneE1se> yes I know that question sucks
<Mark_Milliman> The version for linux-image-generic is 2.6.27.7.10 while linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic is 2.6.27.7.12. Could this mismatch be causing some of my audio problems?
<Hobbsee> Mark_Milliman: highly unlikely.
<Hobbsee> the first doesn't actually contain any non-packaigng files
<Jordan_U> Can you share an internet connection with only network-manager in intrepid?
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, I am just trying to find a reason why my snd-intel8x0 audio driver reports a symbol version mismatch.
<Hobbsee> Mark_Milliman: no idea.  But that wouldn't be it
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, okay
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, I am considering removing the -7 kernel and reinstalling it.  My -6 works well and I am using it now.
<Hobbsee> Mark_Milliman: you could try that.
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbee, I am hoping that somehow the reinstallation will allow my audio driver to load.
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, I am planning on removing the source, headers, and image.  Should I remove the restricted modules too?
<Hobbsee> er, why do you have the source installed anyway?
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, so I can build my Conexant modem driver
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> yes, r-m would also be a good one to try removing
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, the Conexant drivers come with an ALSA package as well. I wonder if that is part of the problem.
<Hobbsee> it could well be.
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, I am going to try a reinstall of all of those modules through Synaptic
<Hobbsee> i'd try recompiling that against the kernel you have, and installing that again.
<Hobbsee> that sounds more likely than a bad install of the image
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, perhaps. I installed it with the -7 kernel but I don't recall with which version of it.
<Mark_Milliman> Maybe I should remove that first.
<Mark_Milliman> I'm removing alsa-driver-linuxant then rebooting with the -7 kernel
<Mark_Milliman> I now have no sound in the current kernel!
<kindofabuzz> any working nvidia legacy drivers yet?
<Mark_Milliman> Now I get the same error with -6 as with -7
<Mark_Milliman> WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.27-6-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Mark_Milliman> FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-6-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<zyrorl> anyone know what the new gnome time tracking utility thing is supposed to be?
<zyrorl> whats it called even?
<zyrorl> because i dont see it in ubuntu
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, any words of wizdom?
<Hobbsee> Mark_Milliman: does  dmesg show anything interesting?
<Hobbsee> zyrorl: trackerd is the daemon, it shows up in other places, iirc
<shirish> Hobbsee: hi :)
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, I'll check it once I finish rebuilding modules as a reinstall of alsa-driver-linuxant
<Hobbsee> zyrorl: there's a desktop serach bar and such that has it integrated
<Hobbsee> shirish: hello
<Mark_Milliman> If my sound comes back with the -6 kernel by reinstalling alsa-dirver-linuxant, then I'll reboot with -7 and reinstall it there.
<ajmitch> zyrorl: you may be looking for hamster-applet, I haven't tried it
<shirish> Hobbsee: do you know if dhcdbd is deprecated, and if yes what is it replaced with?
<Hobbsee> shirish: i've got no idea.
<zyrorl> Hobbsee - i dont think thats what im after, ajmitch i'll look into it
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok, another one, is there anyway to know whether I'm connected through dhcp or network-manager ?
<zyrorl> ajmitch that sounds like it
<zyrorl> i'll need to find out how to get it
<Hobbsee> shirish: i expect one uses the other, but why are you asking me all this?
<shirish> Hobbsee: because from what I know, you are one of the developers and know quite a lot about ubuntu
<zyrorl> sweet. apt-get install hamster-applet did the trick:D
<Hobbsee> shirish: i do, but that doesn't mean i'm your personal slave, supposed to know everything.
<Hobbsee> and it doesn't mean i'm not also doing other things.
<Mark_Milliman> A word to the wise, don't hit ^C in a terminal window when rebuilding your kernel thinking you are copying text.
<shirish> true
<Hobbsee> especially for things that are most likely googlable.
<Hobbsee> Mark_Milliman: hah!  No, tha'ts probably not a great idea :)
<shirish> Mark_Milliman: been there, experienced that, unfortunately :)
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, I found that out the hard way. Hopefully the kernel will rebuild fine
<shirish> tried googling but couldn't come up with a sure-shot answer
<grizlo42> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-96_96.43.05-0ubuntu10_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', which is also in package libgl1-mesa-glx
<grizlo42> i was trying to install nvidia driver 96 and i got that
<Mark_Milliman> I am using version 173 without any problems
<Mark_Milliman> grizlo42, why are you going to use 96?
<Hobbsee> grizlo42: please file a bug on that, and give me the number.
<zyrorl> hamster will make my life so much easier
<grizlo42> hobbsee: ok
<RAOF> grizlo42: It's probably worth noting that -96 won't actually work at all.
<grizlo42> Mark_Milliman cause that is what the restricted drivers reccommended
<bigfox> What would cause the joystick to be mapped to the mouse?
<grizlo42> what should i do to get my GeForce 400 to work then?
<Mark_Milliman> grizlo42, okay, it recommended 173 to me.
<RAOF> grizlo42: As far as I'm aware; nothing.  It just won't have 3d.
<grizlo42> so intrepid simply won't support that?
<grizlo42> that seems like a REALLY bad idea
<grizlo42> why break support for that?
<Mark_Milliman> grizlo42, oh a GeForce 400 sorry.  Thought you had a newer card.
<RAOF> grizlo42: Sucks to be solely dependent on nvidia for driver support, yes.
<crdlb> RAOF: hey, do you know if jockey is aware of the nvidia SSE requirement?
<RAOF> crdlb: It probably isn't, no.  That'd be a nice bug to file (if somewhat late).
<RAOF> crdlb: Is there a SSE requirement?
<crdlb> RAOF: since 169.x approx
<crdlb> 100.14.19 was the last driver not to have it
<crdlb> anything using libgl will fail with Illegal instruction
<crdlb> there are a good number of FX + early athlon configurations out there
<RAOF> grizlo42: Your geforce 400 won't work because _nvidia_ don't support our X server.
<grizlo42> so if i was to buy a graphics card for under $75, which one should i buy?
<RAOF> Sadly, we can't do anything about this.
<crdlb> and I saw a user with a gf 6 today
<crdlb> (presumably an upgrade)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: if that package doesn't work, it should probably get removed?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Probably, yes.
<crdlb> Hobbsee: well, users can downgrade X
<RAOF> crdlb: So, geforce 5+ users _can't_ use their card on an Athlon?
<Hobbsee> crdlb: yuck.  I've done that before, andit isn't pretty
<crdlb> which is probably safer than manually installing the nvidia driver :P
<RAOF> It just gets better and better!
<coppro> hmm... my ghostscript is dying during the upgrade; hope it's only a symptom of a half-completed upgrade, not an issue
<crdlb> RAOF: on the old athlons that didn't have SSE
<crdlb> they'd have to use 96 which doesn't exist now :>
<grizlo42> what grapphics card should i get that i know will have support
<RAOF> grizlo42: I'd recommend the cheapest ATI card money can buy.
<RAOF> If you want cheap.
<Mark_Milliman> kernel modules finally finished building
<grizlo42> dell says that ubuntu doesn't support ATI...
<RAOF> Dell lies.
<RAOF> Well, is out of date.
<RAOF> ATI (finally) released a new fglrx.
<RAOF> grizlo42: Also, the open-source ATI driver exists and is good; if, rather than a geforce 400 you'd had an ATI card of the same vintage, it'd be happily using an open-source driver and you wouldn't have this problem.
<Mark_Milliman> okay, I was able to restore my sound with the -6 kernel so I am going to reboot with -7 and reinstall the alsa-driver-linuxant package under it.
<Mark_Milliman> brb
<grizlo42> is this a good driver? : HIS ATI Radeon X1550 256MB PCI
<RAOF> That should work with the open-source driver, I believe, and the proprietary fglrx driver should support it, too.
<crdlb> RAOF: it seems there's a bug filed, and update-manager at least can handle it
<grizlo42> what about ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO 128MB?
<brianski> hmm what's the ETA of the release of 8.10 ?
<bigfox> October 30th.
<RAOF> grizlo42: the HD won't have open-source support until Jaunty, but will work with fglrx.
<grizlo42> so it will be able to run until then?
<RAOF> Yes.
<brianski> does intrepid's failsafe X let you alt-tab to terminals
<brianski> (i can't do that in hardy)
<RAOF> brianski: I presume you mean "Ctrl+Alt+F<1-6>" to terminals, as Alt-Tab requires a working X :)
<RAOF> And it works for me.
<brianski> err, RAOF, yes :-)
<brianski> i wonder if it's just my video card or everyone had the problem in 8.04. made the whole concept of failsafe X seem really really stupid (had to remote login a few times)
<joshual> hi
<joshual> whats the best filesystem to use with intrepid ibex? is jfs best right now?
<brianski> define best?
<brianski> for 95% of people best == default == ext3
<joshual> brianski: even with the new filesystems available in intrepid?
<Frijolie> I'm having a sound issue, the dial on my laptop no longer will control the volume of the sound.
<Frijolie> turning the dial down graphically shows that the sound is being lowered, but it actually does nothing
<Frijolie> none of the applications pay any attention...is this a PulseAudio issue?
<brianski> joshual: i've used xfs,jfs, and reiser, and none of them are worth the piece of mind of good ol' ext3 like everyone else, for me
<brianski> altho xfs has its charms
 * RAOF notes that people who like their data should be a little leary of XFS.
<joshual> brianski: gotchyah... ext4 will replace ext3 right?
<joshual> eventually
<brianski> RAOF: yep
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, I really need to pay attention to the other modules I install with my kernel when I load alphas and betas.
<brianski> joshual: that's the plan as i understand it
<brianski> ext3 -> ext4 -> btrfs
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, it was the alsa-driver-linuxant package that I needed in -7 to restore my audio.
<Mark_Milliman> All is fine now!
<Mark_Milliman> Hobbsee, I just needed someone to bounce my ideas off of...thanks! :)
<Hobbsee> Mark_Milliman: hurrah!  You're welcome :)
<Mark_Milliman> Now I might try the new alpha of Boxee
<Frijolie> ?
<joshual> umm tried "update-manager -d" (without quotes) update manager opens but doesnt tell me new distribution release 8.10 available (on 8.04)
<brianski> joshual: is your 8.04 up to date? i noticed some package management updates awhile back
<brianski> (and it works for me)
<joshual> brianski: yeah it is
<Mark_Milliman> jushual, worked fine for me too
<joshual> weird...
<brianski> you could s/hardy/ibex/g in your /etc/apt/sources.list and dist-upgrade by hand
<Mark_Milliman> perhaps time for an autoclean
<frybye> Hi - awe shucks - I just removed my fusion-icon by mistake - how can i get it back...?
<joshual> oh duh
<joshual> i had synaptic open
<frybye> it is no longer in the list of stuff offered when opening the "add to panel" window...
<brianski> does ibex support kernel mode video mode setting?
<joshual> huh, only 42 files being upgraded from a fully updated hardy to become a intrepid ibex 9 days from release
<joshual> oh wait, 1200 packages :)
<kindofabuzz> so is the nvidia 96 driver working yet?
<bigfox> My GeForce 9500 GT works perfectly in Intrepid.
<frybye> man oh man - I seem to have really done the dirty to my fusion-icon - i have even "completly removed" and "reinstalled" it but still dont work now.. any ideas...?
<keisangi> hi there, after last update scim isn't loaded up anymore, and if i start it up manually, application don't make use of it, it's just in the systray idle.. i cannot type in my language anymore
<RAOF> kindofabuzz: No.
<kindofabuzz> will it be fixed for release? i know it's up to Nvidia
<keisangi> what could i do ? any ideas?
<Hobbsee> kindofabuzz: that'd be something you'd have to ask nvidia
<RAOF> kindofabuzz: "It's in progress" is apparently the best we've got.
<kindofabuzz> doh
<kindofabuzz> probably not
<kindofabuzz> #ubuntu is going to be full of hey why don't I have 3d?? lol
<keisangi> before last update it was working correctly, i've tryed rebooting, but it didn't help
<bigfox> After updating to Intrepid on my machine with thee 9500GT I had to remove the drivers that Envy installed, then delete the xorg.conf file.  After that I just installed the restricted driver in Hardware drivers (Nvidia driver version 177) and it worked fine.
<FFForever> HELP!!!!
<FFForever> how do i get into service mode without the root password????
<Hobbsee> service mode?
<frybye> in totem a load of stuff is greyed-out - no access to the volume - no access to audio menu etc.. what to do???
<FFForever> Hobbsee, i changed the root password
<FFForever> it wont go into service mode without the root password....
<crdlb> FFForever: at the grub menu, edit the kernel line and append 'single'
<crdlb> unless you've set a grub password and forgotten that one too :P
<FFForever> no grub password XD
<frybye> if the sound is working in other appl and not in totem/video-player - what to do??
<frybye> ok - just started working again - ... have fun...
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone.. i just installed kde4 on my existing ubuntu 8.10 installation by installing the package kubuntu-desktop. i can't get it to open at all.. i see the kde splash screen get to the 3rd of 4th item and then gdm/kdm (tried both) restarts and brings me back to the login page. kde4 apps work in gnome. any ideas?
<Mark_Milliman> Darn! Boxee does not work with Intrepid yet.
<Mark_Milliman> I still got the last word in!
<gaelfx> hey, what are the parameters I should pass to dpkg to make it install Skype on my AMD64 setup?
<gaelfx> or is there a better way??
<Daisuke_Ido> does amarok 2 exist in intrepid (yet)?
<gaelfx> Daisuke_Ido: you should be able to add it, if nothing else, they have a .deb package on their site I believe
<gaelfx> Daisuke_Ido: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download
<After_Math> Is it possible to install Avant on 8.10?
<After_Math> if so, how? thanks
<gaelfx> ok, I'm trying to install Skype from Medibuntu, and I successfully installed Skype-Common, but when I try to install Skype, it says that Skype-Common is not installed
<gaelfx> After_Math: it looks like you would have to install it with Wine, but I doubt it will work the way you want
<gaelfx> check that AppDB at www.winehq.org
<After_Math> gaelfx, seriously? what would be the point then
<gaelfx> After_Math: I don't know, why don't you just use Firefox?
<gaelfx> After_Math: the only way to know how well it will work is if you install it and see
<After_Math> gaelfx, oh ,lol I was talking about Avant window mangaer :)
<gaelfx> After_Math: oh, ok, do you have a link to their site?
<After_Math> nuh uh
<After_Math> http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<RAOF> After_Math: I'd suggest installing the 'avant-window-navigator' package, then.
<gaelfx> After_Math: well, I wouldn't mess with it since it's based on X and they've done some massive changes to X since Hardy
<After_Math> ya I think I will hold off for now, thanks guys :)
<punzada> current avant runs fine on 8.10, it even has all the awn-extras included now
<punzada> was bad advice you just gave him ;x
<gaelfx> haha, I was just gonna tell him the package is in the repos...
<gaelfx> sorry, my bad
<punzada> oh well
<punzada> lol
<gaelfx> but he has inspired me to give it a try
<punzada> I've been using it since 7.10, it's fun.
<gaelfx> yeah, looks pretty spiffy since I do enjoy that aspect of Mac OS
<prodigel> Hi all. I have a problem that appeared after i've upgraded to 8.10. My arrow keys(except right arrow) don't work in gnome. Tested in tty console and it's ok.
<TraceRoute> how's 8.10?
<TraceRoute> would anyone recommend upgrading to 8.10?
<ntinos_> in 9 days
<ntinos_> i think
<ntinos_> im going away
<ianliu_88> Have anyone gotten this error after the latest upgrade? "/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:273: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "panel_bg.png"
<ianliu_88> if you ran nautilus by terminal, you can see this error
<TraceRoute> meh im upgrading now so ill see in a few minutes
<ianliu_88> k
<TraceRoute> i figure it'll be smart and get a early start then wait till the 30th and the repos get hammered
<ianliu_88> TraceRoute: do you have problems typing ^ or ~ characters? On past ubuntu you could type them 2 times to get a ^ printed. Now if you type 2 times it does nothing
<ianliu_88> ooops
<ianliu_88> I think the last update fixed that
<ianliu_88> >.<
<TraceRoute> i still have 13mins till it gets finished upgrading from hardy
<ianliu_88> oh, you are upgrading from hardy.. I thought you was updating the latest beta patch
<ianliu_88> when ubuntu gets out I will make a fresh install... don't like those big step upgrades
<TraceRoute> oh no, I usually upgrade a week or so before the final release
<ianliu_88> =)
<ianliu_88> gosh, I really should go sleep! its 5:20 am here in brasil xP
<TraceRoute> 3:20am usa
<ianliu_88> I'm trying to implement some math algorithms in C
<TraceRoute> im at my parents house sucking down bandwidth because i don't have high speed internet yet
<ianliu_88> >.<
<TraceRoute> i use to go down the street and get it in my car but i got pulled over by a cop and bout got in trouble
<TraceRoute> oh well
<ianliu_88> got to sleep... bye
<danage> i'm having troubles with network manager and ath9k. it keeps asking me for the key and doesn't connect most of the times. when it does, i get no throughput. i have atheros 168c:0024
<danage> anybody encounter the problem? should i open a bug report?
<drunkenkilla> hello
<drunkenkilla> i have installed in updated ubuntu intrepid right now
<drunkenkilla> and now, when i want to update the system an error message is coming
<drunkenkilla> Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 nicht holen  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht
<drunkenkilla> Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden, sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.
<wgrant> drunkenkilla: You mirror is broken. Wait a few hours or switch to a different one.
<drunkenkilla> ohh ok thx
<Deadboys> can anyone help me, i cant seem to get my atheros AR5009 network card to work in intrepid
<Deadboys> ive spoke with some people and they said it worked directly after installing but mine didnt for some reason
<Indoctrine> This is just a general question, but does the new Ubuntu support Huawei E220 modems?
<BUGabundo_work> yes it does Indoctrine, with NM 0.7
<Indoctrine> Out of the box?
<BUGabundo_work> yes
<Indoctrine> Cool. Thanks. :P
<BUGabundo_work> even on Hardy
<BUGabundo_work> if you install NM 0.7
<Indoctrine> It doesn't work out of the box on Hardy
<Indoctrine> Ah
<Indoctrine> NM?
<BUGabundo_work> Network Manager
<Indoctrine> Errr, it IS installed, but it didn't work on Hardy.
<Indoctrine> I don't have the modem with me, but I can tell you right now, it doesn't work out of the box.
<BUGabundo_work> Indoctrine: for that modem, it should.
<BUGabundo_work> if it doesn't please file a bug
<BUGabundo_work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<BUGabundo_work> here is all you need
<Indoctrine> BUGabundo_work: I don't have anything to go off except that it wouldn't connect when I put the details in and I don't think it even recognised the device.
<Indoctrine> Could it be that it's an Australian provider, not Polish, Swedish or Austrian?
<danage> ok wifi does not work at all on my current intrepid... is that something that i should bug report?
<danage> i think a combination of ath9k and network manager are the culprit
<ihtarlik> Hey guys!  I am trying to install Intrepid Beta, and Xorg refuses to load.  Does anyone know how to access the expert installer (if it exists)?
<MiLK_MaN> hello, i was presented with a question asking if i wanted a combined status and logout button. i chose yes, but it spat out an error. any way on manually trying to do it?
<ihtarlik> Hey guys!  I am trying to install Intrepid Beta, and Xorg refuses to load.  Does anyone know how to access the expert installer (if it exists)?
<RicardoPerez> Hi! Can anybody test if left-arrow key goes slower than right-arrow key when you previously do?: xset r rate 10 50
<Guillem__> I'm using evolution 2.22.3.1 at Hardy, from backports I guess. The calendar puts a red line wrongly: shows the UTC time instead my actual time. The "events" stuff at my clock shows the upcoming events offseted as well, so the alarm will show up too late. I'm not sure since when this is happening but I would say that it is something that has changed from the last week.
<Guillem__> I'm at UTC+1 (Europe/Paris/Madrid)
<Guillem__> The ntp clock is just OK.
<freaky_t> 9 days to go :D
<Jonah> hey guys i just installed the beta fresh and no i have no wireless with my rt61pci card. it worked great in hardy, does anyone know of a fix or even anyone else have this issue?
<BUGabundo_work> Indoctrine: it shouldn't make a diff
<bfc69> jonah: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284543 in linux "rt61 network card stopped working after upgrade to 2.6.27-7-generic" [Undecided,New]
<MiLK_MaN> hello, i was presented with a question asking if i wanted a combined status and logout button. i chose yes, but it spat out an error. any way on manually trying to do it?
<Jonah> bfc69, cheers i'll check that out and try installing linux-firmware
<haffi___> is this channel also for Kubuntu+1?
<BUGabundo_work> yes haffi___
<BUGabundo_work> but there are many more gnome users
<haffi___> OK, I've just got a question about using two monitors on my laptop, it's got an ATI card and the proprietary driver is setup and working correctly
<haffi___> and the Display setcion in settings in KDE 4.1 just gives me one optio
<haffi___> well it just shows me the laptop monitor and the external one is just a clone of the laptop monitor
<haffi___> is there a setup utility for the ATI drivers
<haffi___> ?
<AnAnt_> Hello, when's the final release ?
<zniavre> the 30th
<AnAnt_> k
<BUGabundo_work> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mercutio22> doodes, my windows shadows are brown for some reason
<mercutio22> methinks its a bug
<Supersaiyan_IV> just ran intrepid updates a few mins ago, anyone experiences crashes with pidgin?
<kulight> Supersaiyan_IV: no
<Supersaiyan_IV> i see, thx
<MiLK_MaN> hello, i was presented with a question asking if i wanted a combined status and logout button. i chose yes, but it spat out an error. any way on manually trying to do it?
<zr0gee> Hi all - what's the "safest" way to update intrepid ? The regular update-manager, or ?
<MiLK_MaN> actually, i just worked out it works by itself once you load up Pidgin
<Supersaiyan_IV> kulight, located the problem, the musictracker-plugin to pidgin produced crashes
<Supersaiyan_IV> turning it off amde everything work again
<zr0gee> I realize my question might sound silly, but I'm asking since I broke my last install doing some updating - and I think I used the update-manager :p
<ikonia> zr0gee intrepid is still beta so there is no safe way to update
<ikonia> zr0gee: any update could break your system - thats what happens with pre-release software
<ikonia> zr0gee: if you don't want things to break - use ubuntu 8.04
<zr0gee> ikonia, i see - thx. I know it's still beta, and I don't mind fiddling around with it, was just wondering if my way of updating was poor practice, that's all.
<ikonia> zr0gee thats the aproved way
<zr0gee> ikona, okay - thx :)
<BUGabundo_work> Supersaiyan_IV: since yesterday it keeps crashinbg
<BUGabundo_work> zr0gee: update-manager -d
<BUGabundo_work> zr0gee: please read the release notes on Ubuntu web site
<BUGabundo_work> Supersaiyan_IV: i0m using it too. let me disable it
<cyberix> hello
<cyberix> Just updated to the new beta release
<cyberix> Why do I now have a Bazaar icon sitting in notification area?
<Pici> How bizarre.
<danage> ok wifi does not work at all on my current intrepid... is that something that i should bug report?
<danage> i think a combination of ath9k and network manager are the culprit
<kulight> any one had any problems with dns of two different isp via dhcp witch results in some pages not loading ?
<moreati> lp bug 286285 is currently assigned to linux, but I think it also needs assigning to the intrepid source package. Is this doable?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286285 in linux "kernel 2.6.27-7-generic bug BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x00000100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286285
<Pici> moreati: 'linux' is the proper package for assigning kernel bugs to,.
<AnAnt_> has anyone seen that bug in Intrepid: sometimes after I switch from a vt console to X, I cannot type anything, and I must restart X to be able to type
<gaelfx> I'm trying to install Skype on AMD64 from medibuntu repos, but dpkg says the dependency on Skype-Common is not satisfiable, and yet I've installed it, does anyone have any idea what's going on?
<AnAnt_> probably you got an old version of skype-common ?
<kulight> gaelfx:its a bug in repos already reported
<gaelfx> kulight: ah, k, thanks much
<moreati> Pici: thank you, I was just a bit worried it wouldn't be spotted for Intrepid amongst the many others assigned to linux.
<gaelfx> I also keep getting warnings that a crash report has been detected, but when I click the icon to view the report, nothing happens, and then the icon comes back. it seems like all admin apps are crashing, any ideas how to fix this?
<BUGabundo_work> kulight: what is the skype lp bug ? I want to subsc! it is sitting in the buildgin queue for to long
<kulight>  BUGabundo_work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/286215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286215 in medibuntu "Skype package broken in Intrepid (amd64)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo_work> thanks
<gaelfx> yeah, Buga, me too, don't worry
<BUGabundo_work> naa
<BUGabundo_work> I havend update it yet
<BUGabundo_work> I know better then that
<BUGabundo_work> but if someone uses apt-get upgrade s/he will be screwed
<gaelfx> haha, lucky
<BUGabundo_work> that's why UM is so good. it checks dependicies builds
<gaelfx> is it abnormal to have about 30-some packages not upgrading?
<gaelfx> you mean YUM?
<gaelfx> I can't seem to start any administrative apps, can someone help me identify the problem?
<danage> is anybody still getting this bug with intrepid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/189185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189185 in linux "Thinkpad X61 hangs when removing from dock" [Medium,Fix released]
<gaelfx> is there an alternative method for viewing crash reports? every time I click the icon to view it, it just ends up popping up with another crash report because it can't open whatever app it uses to view them
<BUGabundo_work> hummm
<BUGabundo_work> it looks like you have got a crahsed apport
<BUGabundo_work> try deleting old crashs
<BUGabundo_work> sudo rm /var/crash/*
<gaelfx> so might that fix my admin apps?
<kulight> any one had any problems with 2 dns of two different isp received via dhcp witch results in some random web pages not loading ?
<gaelfx> hmm, weird, the apps under System->Administration still don't work, but they are no longer popping up crash reports...
<gaelfx> well, it looks like a python issue, but I'm not too sure
<BUGabundo_work> gaelfx: reboot and try again
<BUGabundo_work> kulight: that's what you get... maybe the Gateway is having trouble?
<gaelfx> http://pastebin.com/d7d6cff64 here's the crash report for apport, had to gedit it in terminal to get to it though
<kulight> BUGabundo_work: when putting open dns manually everything is fine
<gaelfx> aw, ok, be back soon hopefully
<BUGabundo_work> kulight: might be a prob with one of the DNS servers
 * cwillu 's eyes tear up
<kulight> BUGabundo_work: but when booting into win xp everything works fine
<BUGabundo_work> what's up cwillu ?
<BUGabundo_work> you need to invistigate that better kulight
<cwillu> bah, that was the wrong channel
<kulight> BUGabundo_work: ןצ גםןמע אישא
<kulight> BUGabundo_work:im doing that
<unavailable> hey all, anyone have any ideas why compiz crashes in intrepid?
<unavailable> and
<unavailable> why compiz seems to make my lappy act autistic?
<Pici> Can you rephrase that?
<TheInfinity> unavailable: watch logs to analyze your probs
<mercutio22> hello
<mercutio22> My laptop media buttons are not working in intrepid ibex. Is it just me?
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> under kubuntu, sound seems to stop working after some time... why is that?
<theDtTvB2`CZ> I just inserted Intrepid live cd into my macbook... I cannot right click using 2 fingers.. Any solution?
<jrib> theDtTvB2`CZ: use 3 fingers
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Oh great, thanks. It works... I can change that later in X configuration, right?
<jrib> theDtTvB2`CZ: right, check the help.ubuntu.com page on the macbook santa rosa, it has a nice xorg.conf that sets up the mouse just like in os x
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Well.. another problem I got is... To press alt I need to hold down fn+option...
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Ok...
<theDtTvB2`CZ> I found all that in help.ubuntu.com
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Thanks very much!
<theDtTvB2`CZ> I can't install any packages without internet... I have wireless LAN in my house.. Do I need to connect the LAN cable?
<gaelfx> coming to you live via wireless :D
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Oh great...
<unavailable> you can create a download script then go to the one that has internet and download the packages
<theDtTvB2`CZ> The wireless driver comes with Livecd.
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Oops..
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Nope, it does not.
<aguitel> anyone use the last alternative cd to install intrepid ?
<DanaG> Grr... damn Firefox just lost ALLLLLllll of my preferences.
<BUGabundo_work> that's bad DanaG
<charlie-tca> aguitel: yes, I did and it worked. There are new images today that are being tested in #ubuntu-testing
<BUGabundo_work> I had that happen twice in two weeks with Kmail
<BUGabundo_work> so I started using bzr to store all my confs/ini
<aguitel> charlie-tca, is there live cd image from today ?
<charlie-tca> Yes, both are available now. !Daily
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<aguitel> charlie-tca, the image from last week has bug and is not working to install
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Should I create /home partition on MacBook?
<charlie-tca> don't install last weeks image, install todays
<charlie-tca> Click on the links from ubottu and it takes you to todays images
<aguitel> charlie-tca, ok
<BUGabundo_work> or use Rsync to update the changes from your previous ISO
<BUGabundo_work> that will save you from having to download the all thing again
<BUGabundo_work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo_work> aguitel: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<aguitel> BUGabundo_work, no problem
<aapzak> guys, bonobo-activation-server problems, can anybody help?
<aapzak> I know it happens when I use gdm to login, it does not happen when I use kdm
 * burner wonders what uses bonobo still... i thought it was getting deprecated
<aapzak> well, both nautilus and gnome-panel use it I think
<aapzak> the two popups I get when I login are about them
<burner> yeah sorry, wish I knew what was up
<aapzak> I cannot believe that I find bug reports from 2006 about this same problem
<theDtTvB2`CZ> I don't install it using refit....
<theDtTvB2`CZ> And it does not show up in the menu.
<_daqing> I installed ubuntu 8.10 on my new MacBook(402) , but the wireless network doesn't work
<aguitel> _daqing, what is your chipset ?
<_daqing> processor	: 1
<_daqing> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<_daqing> cpu family	: 6
<_daqing> model		: 23
<_daqing> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz
<_daqing> stepping	: 6
<_daqing> I also followed the ubuntu wiki on installing ubuntu on macbook
<aguitel> _tipe lspci to look in you wireless chipset
<_daqing> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<aguitel> _daqing, it work in hardy or gutsy ?
<_daqing> well, I haven't tested it on hardy or gutsy so I don't know .
<aguitel> _daqing, first time in ubuntu ?
<theDtTvB2`CZ> @_daqing! BCM4328, maybe you can follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook_Santa_Rosa
<_daqing> no, but first time using ubuntu on macbook
<_daqing> daqing@daqing-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep ath
<_daqing> ath_pci               217784  0
<_daqing> wlan                  240112  1 ath_pci
<_daqing> ath_hal               259552  1 ath_pci
<aguitel> _daqing, see taht link
<theDtTvB2`CZ> I can't boot up Ubuntu in my MacBook without refit...
<theDtTvB2`CZ> When I hold down option when booting it only says "Macintosh HD".....
<theDtTvB2`CZ> I can, however, boot to ubuntu by inserting a live CD and go to "Boot from first hd"
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Any solutions?
<_daqing> oh, thank you
<unavailable> finally got my onboard mic to work
<unavailable> every boot
<unavailable> it involved a script, pkill pulseaudio, and the re-configuration of alsamixer to set capture and digital to cap on and input device to i-Mic
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Maybe I have to use Refit.
<dfgas> i did an upgrade in my vm, and it sitting at updating grub.... done
<evilidler> I am running Kubuntu 8.10 64-bit with the default generic kernel, but it only detects 2.7GB memory, like a 32-bit kernel. What kernel can I use?
<Pici> evilidler: What does uname -a say?
<evilidler> Pici: Linux vulbuzo 2.6.27-4-generic #1 SMP Wed Sep 24 01:29:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pici> evilidler: And the 'mem:' line of free -m  ?
<evilidler> Mem:       2830728    2719132     111596          0     131480    1905008
<Pici> evilidler: And you're sure that your BIOS is seeing all that memory?
<evilidler> Pici: Well, my BIOS is 32-bit, so it only sees that. But 64-bit systems DO see all 4GB at once.
<evilidler> Pici: That means Vista or hack OS X or whatever :)
<evilidler> Pici: Ubuntu 8.04 64-bit also did the right thing
<Pici> Hmm..
<Pici> evilidler: And I assume that /proc/meminfo also says only 2.7gb, right?
<evilidler> MemTotal:      2830728 kB
<evilidler> It is weird, because I definitely have 4GB of working memory, and that kernel IS 64-bit, right?
<Pici> evilidler: It is, but thats not the latest kernel version.  Try updating first and then if it still reports incorrectly, file a bug. The kernel package name on launchpad is 'linux'
<evilidler> Pici: Cheers, I will
 * evilidler is rebooting
<Pici> evilidler: latest is: Linux romulus 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 17 22:24:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux (for 32, but should be the same for 64)
<demontager> what is good offline translaor for Ubuntu, russian-english?
<evilidler> Pici: Dang, still 2.7GB. Going to log it as a bug :/
<BUGabundo> Pici: can my BIOS be the reason why I only see 3.8GiBs?
<BUGabundo> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<BUGabundo> Mem:          3960       3721        238          0        108       2091
<BUGabundo> -/+ buffers/cache:       1521       2438
<BUGabundo> Swap:         7632          0       7632
<Pici> BUGabundo: no, what you have is normal, there will be some space used by registers and whatnot.
<evilidler> Those are the numbers I am wishing for now :)
<BUGabundo> MemTotal:      4055376 kB
<BUGabundo> plus I have a nvidia that does hyper memory
<BUGabundo> 256 On card, plus up to 256 on system ram
<aguitel> is intrepid final comming with office 3.0 version ?
<evilidler> How do I go about reporting a bug in 2.6.27-7-generic?
<doktoreas> hello everybpdy
<doktoreas> anyone got some troubles with network-manager in interpid?
<doktoreas> I can't see the icon in the tray anymore
<soto> How do I upgrade to Intrepid from Hardy via the command line?
<gouki> Hi. Is there an minimal cd .ISO for Intrepid already? Thought I'd ask, since it's not listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<evilidler> soto: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, plus a prayer to your deity of choice
<soto> evilidler: My understanding was that that did not run some special upgrading scripts.
<Pici> gouki: Did you try changing the urls to say intrepid instead of hardy/dapper/etc?
<soto> evilidler: I believe I got bit last time by that when evms was disabled.
<evilidler> gouki: Are you after small download size, or just a small installation to update from?
<evilidler> soto: Ah..I think I have the scars, now that I think about it
<gouki> Pici, indeed. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<soto> There is do-release-upgrade but I can't find much documentation about it
<soto> or any for that matter
<soto> Do I want 'proposed' or 'devel' for example.
<Pici> soto: do-release-upgrade --help
<Pici> soto: Intrepid is devel
<gouki> Pici, should I edit the page or leave it up to cjwatson?
<Pici> gouki: I'd leave it like it is until Intrepid is actually released.
<soto> Pici: Thanks. Another question, does that do a search/replace on sources.list?
<gouki> Pici, OK. Only asked because there is a reference at the bottom of the page for unstable/testing builds. Thanks.
<Pici> soto: I'm not sure if it does a search/replace or if it just replaces it.  I'd comment out 3rd party repositories  just to be safe.
<soto> Pici: Replacing out-right would not be very nice.
<Pici> soto: It wouldnt be, but I can't remember what it did on my installs.
<soto> Pici: Yeah I wasn't questioning you, just commenting.
<Pici> soto: Maybe it comments everything out and adds new stuff. That sounds familiar, but I may be thinking of another file.
<soto> Pici: I guess I want to be sure to use the -m flag?
<Pici> soto: I've actually never used it.
<doktoreas> anyone has troubles with nm-applet?
<petersaints> I have 2 64-bit capable computers with 2GB of RAM... with the release of Intrepid should I use the 32-bit or 64-bit this time?
<evilidler> petersaints: I am having problems with full RAM detection right now. I suggest you boot the CD/DVD in live mode and check if everything is detected properly.
<petersaints> but you probably have 4GB of RAM... 2GB are usually not a problem even for 32-bit!
<theDtTvB2`CZ> In intrepid where can I find hardware information
<evilidler> petersaints: Yeah, but 4GB is one way of quickly seeing that it actually runs in the desired mode :)
<lemonade> theDtTvB2`CZ: on command line sudo lshw
<theDtTvB2`CZ> Ahh bcm4328 for me...
<theDtTvB2`CZ> @lemonade! Thanks.
<swuboo> 3 gigs can be enough to have detection problems in 32 if you have a pair of ridiculous graphics cards.
<hoonteke> will badram or equivalent functionality be included in Intrepid?
<charlie-tca> hoonteke: you mean like the memory test on the Grub menu?
<evilidler> swuboo: I have one semi-ridiculous card, but also integrated graphics that eat 8MB even while off. On 32-bit systems, I end up at 2.7GB :/
<soto> Does anyone know what procedure grub uses to determine where the boot partition is stored when creating menu.lst?
<swuboo> evilidler:  If the total of system RAM and graphics RAM exceeds 4 gigs, your system will see exactly four gigs.  In 32, of course.
<hoonteke> charlie-tca: no, I mean the badram kernel module/patch.  That is, I have a some memory and I have a few bad bits.  I'd like to use the rest of teh chips, and just not allocate those bits.
<evilidler> swuboo: Yep, expansion cards will use addressing space below 4GB. But my current problem is that I am running 64-bit and still only get 2.7GB in Intrepid :(
<hoonteke> charlie-tca: I'm sort of a glorified end-user.  I could figure how to add a boot param to the kernel command line, but there's no way I could compile my own kernel
<swuboo> evilidler:  That, that's peculiar.  I've never had any detection problems with Ubuntu 64 of any version.
<evilidler> swuboo: Worked fine in 8.04. I have reported it as a bug.
<swuboo> evilidler:  Fair deal.
<charlie-tca> got it.
<petersaints> I also found a bug on the LiveCD... it doesn't work on Safe Graphics mode
<petersaints> I mean it does nothing... it still loads the NV drivers instead of VESA
<petersaints> my Graphics Card just hates the NV drivers (or vice-versa)
<petersaints> and I jave to use VESA and later install the proprietary drivers
<petersaints> it seems that with Intrepid I'll have to use the alternate CD on this computer
<evilidler> Booting the live/installer CD took almost no time at all on a laptop, but this computer took 10 minutes to even reach the first step of installation, and another 10 to finish the steps before installing packages.
<petersaints> and after install get to the Terminal and install it myself (it's not a serious problem for me but it's just boring :P)
<evilidler> I at least get X on this 8800GTS. Now I am wondering i I should bother to get the proprietary driver before the memory issue is fixed.
<lucax> hey guys, is intrepid ibex coming with clear intrepid as default gnome-theme?
<elli222> I thought they were making a theme called walllight... or people want them to anyway...
<KR-data> how to I configure a multibutton mouse in Intrepid? I used btnx before, but it doesn't seem to work after I upgraded
<lucax> ive seen a clear intrepid image, quite nice... i just wanted to know, i think ubuntu needs a change of look... just an opinion...
<Pici> I believe that the theme change was postponed.
<elli222> I have a problem with xnest... it seems that connecting to myself fails...
<lucax> i hope they consider changing it now... well... thanks for the info
<elli222> i ran it from a terminal and it said:" config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed " any idea as to what i'm doing wrong?
<aguitel> i have an yahoo e-mail acount ,how backup all ?
<DaveTarmac> Hi all - I know yuou prbably get asked this a lot, but where did my network settings go?
<DaveTarmac> I just upgrded from 8.04 where everything worked out of the box, but now for some reason my network settings have vanished and I cannot connect to my wireless network
<TheOV> DaveTarmac: Networkmanager is not in the tray?
<DaveTarmac> TheOV: nope - I just added Netowr Monitor, but tha doesn
<soto> Can someone tell me what the default owner/group and permission flags for /boot is?
<DaveTarmac> that doesn't seem to be what I'm after... unless I'm missing something
<TheOV> it should be loaded automatically
<TheOV> network monitor wouldn't do anything
<DaveTarmac> whas the package - i'll make sure it's installed
<TheOV> try running 'sudo NetworkManager'
<Pici> soto: drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 2008-10-18 00:11 boot
<DaveTarmac> nothing's happening...
<TheOV> make sure you have the network-manager-gnome package
<DaveTarmac> according to synaptic, it's installed
<TheOV> do you need to connect to a wireless network?
<DaveTarmac> yes - i do
<TheOV> try installing rutilt
<soto> Pici: Thanks
<Pici> soto: sure
<TheOV> which is better than networkmanager anyway
<DaveTarmac> can i do that without a network connection?
<TheOV> oh hmm
<TheOV> probably not...
<TheOV> lol
<TheOV> in a terminal, type iwconfig
<DaveTarmac> be with you in 2 ticks - trying a windows trick
<TheOV> lol ok
<TheOV> reboot?
<DaveTarmac> yip!
<DaveTarmac> how did you guess?
<TheOV> that is THE windows trick
<TheOV> :D
<DaveTarmac> that and hit it and see what happens
<DaveTarmac> whadya know - it worked
<DaveTarmac> I learnt something positive from Windows
<TheOV> lol
<TheOV> did you run upgrades just before?
<TheOV> because networkmanager was just upgraded, and that required a reboot
<DaveTarmac> yeah, went through the upgrdes then it rebooted my machine
<TheOV> hmm
<DaveTarmac> hmm - my title bar seems to keep disappearing too
<TheOV> that might be compiz
<DaveTarmac> guss that's not quite ready for Ibex yet then
<swuboo> I remember nvidia having problems in older versions of Ubuntu with title bars.
<TheOV> it's nvidia
<TheOV> i've always had it with compiz
<TheOV> any distro, for years
<DaveTarmac> marvellous
<swuboo> There was a line you could add to xorg.config to fix it.
<swuboo> I have no idea what that line was, but google might help.
<TheOV> It doesn't bother me much
<swuboo> Something involving xargs and RGB.
<swuboo> Me neither, unless I need to close or minimize something, or bring it to the front.
<DaveTarmac> I'll be sure to look out for that fix then
<swuboo> I'd check my xorg.conf, but the automagic version no longer requires it in 8.04.
<swuboo> Ask me again in, um, half an hour whether I need it in Ibex.
<DaveTarmac> upgrading?
<TheOV> you don't need xorg.conf in ibex
<swuboo> DaveTarmac:  As we speak.
<TheOV> unless you want to use the proprietary nvidia driver
<TheOV> and then it just adds that info into xorg.conf
<TheOV> otherwise, there's nothing
<bsnider> you need xorg.conf if you are running a proprietary graphcis driver
<DaveTarmac> remember to reboot after the computer reboots if networ-manager-gnome doesn't start
<swuboo> I am and will be using the proprietary driver.
<digdug> I can't switch workplaces with effects enabled
<TheOV> digdug: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<DaveTarmac> and backup any VPN settings... I've just been told mine doesn
<DaveTarmac> doesn't have any VPN secrets
<TheOV> and then go to system > preferences > Compizconfig settings manager
<TheOV> and enable either the desktop wall plugin or the rotate cube plugin
<digdug> sweet, thanks
<digdug> it worked before, did it break with a recent upgrade, or because I had disabled effects and turned them back on?
<TheOV> maybe
<swuboo> Or because Ubuntu provided new default settings.
<TheOV> i don't know
<elli222> hey, ive tried to use tsclient on myself, my xrdp server works fine, but now my xnest gives me this: config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
<swuboo> Every time I've used the Appearance manager to change anything, it's corrupted my compiz settings so that I had to reload them via compiz.
<elli222> any ideas on how to fix it?
<TheOV> elli222: I've never had that problem...
<elli222> TheOV but i do! i can use Xnest on other computers though...
<elli222> <<<dosent know how to PM
<TheOV> elli222: /msg nick message
<fh> hi there. anyone tried the intrepid with dell xps m1330?
<zniavre> i bellived xnest was a tool to make a gdm screenshot ...  dumb i ma
<zniavre> am*
<elli222> xnest is a nested xserver that runs inside another xserver
<elli222> i just get some stupid hal message
<elli222> (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
<wishie> is the version of HAL to be included in Intrepid mature enough to take over the role of hotkey-setup ?
<Lunar_Lamp> I've looked around on the wiki, but I can't find the release timeline :-/
<AdamDH> hi, wifi manager will not connect to our cisco based wlan network that is secure with wpa, TKIP, AES CCM any ideas?
<Lunar_Lamp> !timeline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeline
<Jordan_U> When I plug in headphones my internal speakers don't mute
<TheOV> are you all up-to-date?
<Vonor> <Vonor> am on kubuntu 8.10 beta and noticed two flaws: #1 I got an atheros wlan card and the udev setup tries to load both, the kernel based ath5k driver and the atheros hal driver (ath_pci, ath_hal etc etc), fixed that by blacklisting the ath5k module (which doesn't work for my card)          #2: klogd starts dd as childprocess to write the logfile (odd enough!) and uses 50% cpu time -which is in my case 100% of one of the cores I got on my
<Vonor> cpu
<soto> Is it normal that libflashsupport is removed on upgrade to Intrepid?
<kulight> soto: i think it's only for flash 9 and 8.10 comes with flash 10 which do not need the package
<soto> kulight: Alright, thanks.
<NET||abuse> hmm, i wanted to get a sub note book type laptop, but just wondering about tte capabilities. compiz at all?
<NET||abuse> if i plug into external TV via VGA, what kind of video playback can it manage? I have my own, real not pirated dvd collection and i like to have on the laptop, and some high def content, will it play that back at all?
<NET||abuse> not even decided between dell, asus, acer or umm that wind one.
<petersaints> I'm really indecisive wether I should install Intrepid 32-bit or 64-bit on my C2D T7500/2GB DDR2-677 laptop!!
<NET||abuse> MSI wind, that's it
<petersaints> an MSI Wind doesn't have a DVD player
<petersaints> so you won't be able to play those DVDs
<petersaints> unless you rip them or make ISOs out of them
<petersaints> or get a external DVD player xD
<petersaints> * an external
<NET||abuse> petersaints: i meant i have the dvd rips already
<NET||abuse> did them on the desktop.
<petersaints> well... if that's the case it should be able to decode it properly
<petersaints> but HD content... hmmm... 720p maybe but 1080p I really doubt it!
<NET||abuse> we made a little NAS jukebox at home to stream them for anyone who wants to watch one on their laptops, all 4 of us in the house have lappy's and some good media collections.
<NET||abuse> yeh, don't think i will wish for 1080, but 720p, ~4 gig movies.
<bsnider> NET||abuse, it depends on CPU horsepower more than anything else
<solarion> how do I get debugging symbols for gnome-terminal?
<NET||abuse> bsnider: ok,, well when it comes to choosing, I should take the selection of models and choose the one with the kickinest cpu and gpu
<NET||abuse> The models i'm looking at are the acer 1000h(80GB hdd not sdd much better. , the aspire one, dell latitude mini, hp mini
<bsnider> NET||abuse, i doubt the gpu has much to say about it. video playback would all be shunted to the cpu
<NET||abuse> yeh, spose..
<NET||abuse> gpu though as i'd love to have compiz :)
<bsnider> you might as well buy a full-blown laptop
<solarion> I think I found a meta-package
<bsnider> where did you lose it?
<solarion> nope, no meta-package
<solarion> erm, no debugging symbols
<solarion> so where can I find gnome-terminal debugging symbols to get a bt for bug 286823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286823 in gnome-terminal "ERROR:terminal-tabs-menu.c:133:free_tab_id: assertion failed: (id >= 0 && id < tabs_id_array->len * 8)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286823
<solarion> nobody?
<DanaG> Supposedly, HP is going to upgrading the mini-note some time before the end of the year.
<NET||abuse> bsnider: full blown laptop,, well, naw.. i want something that'll do just that much, but is more compact, and doesn't cost more than 400
<NET||abuse> so if it's a bit bigger than eeePC ok, but not as big as the 15" fecker i have now
<NET||abuse> 12" maybe 13",
<bsnider> you want to have your cake and eat it too
<NET||abuse> just would love it if the 10" could do enough for me
<NET||abuse> bsnider: damn right, i LOVE cake
<NET||abuse> but the cake's a lie
 * DanaG wonders why nobody notices the SPACE in "Eee PC"
<NET||abuse> DanaG: i noticed, just lazy
<NET||abuse> damn aperture science.
<NET||abuse> i want to eat the cake
<NET||abuse> wow, just read the urban dictionary entry for the cake is a lie,, didn't know it refered to online child porn history, fuck that ruins the portal joke for me now,,,,, or kind of explains it too
<Pici> Thats not really on-topic or appropriate for this channel.
<NET||abuse> Pici: sorry,, long day, forgot to watch my p's & q's, the entry is interesting though. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=the+cake+is+a+lie
<NET||abuse> but on topic,,  i'll get back ontopic,, anyone running ibex with a sub note book and compiz at all?
<NET||abuse> this would be enough, the video is not so important.
<NET||abuse> i'm more interested on having something to use as a much more portable dev environment, and honestly, i love having compiz as part of my daily coding life
<NET||abuse> all i ask is a 2lbs notebook, capable of running evolution, liferea, serveral terminals, vim, svn, bzr, firefox and 20 or so tabs, tomboy, pidgin, rhythmbox, open office, kivio, dia, and any fun stuff I find in the repos.... then i'll be happy...
<NET||abuse> not asking for the sky and the stars or anything
<Pici> NET||abuse: If you're asking for hardware advice, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic can help.
<NET||abuse> Pici: ok,
<siriusnova> hi
<bofh80> hi chaps, i did fresh beta install, got all the updates, only problem i'm having at the moment is screen resolution. http://pastebin.com/d11f3f70d   < that's my xorg.conf. My setup dual screens, seperate X, my problem, is the first screen does not show at 1280x1024 as it should when i log in, i have to change it from 1024x768 up in nvidia-settings. any help? much appreciate.
<NET||abuse> bofh80: you may have to stipulate the infoorder on the screen1 also.
<NET||abuse> the second section maybe overiding the metamode directive
<NET||abuse> not likely.. but just in case
<NET||abuse> bit of a guess here though :)
<NET||abuse> been about 1.5 years since my last twinview setup
<NET||abuse> home!!!! dinner..
<NET||abuse> later
<W8TAH> anyone around who has compiled carrier (funpidgin) from source on kde 4?
<kansan> is there any support for the intel p31 chipset in intrepid?
<kansan> specifically on board ethernet
<bsnider> bofh80, wrong xorg.conf
<bofh80> bsnider, wrong? since i wanted seperate X screens i used nvidia-settings to do it. to make that work you have to run nvidia-xorg tool to generate a conf it likes . . .
<bsnider> bofh80, not with the new x server you don't
<bsnider> keep the 2 screen sections, the device section, and get rid of everything else
<bofh80> bsnider, cool, i don't mind doing that
<bofh80> bsnider, thanks, i'll give it a whirl
<bsnider> do not use any nvidia tools to create or modify the xorg.conf file anymore
<bofh80> bsnider, i didn't know how else to make it pick up my screens .  ..
<bofh80> bsnider, the manual walk throughs are tedious and since i don't know what all of it does still pointless me trying to it to just mess aruond with OLD manual information heheh
<theBishop> has anyone noticed certain apps are nearly unreadable with the new DarkRoom theme?
<tulpe_> do i have to install anything special to get the font preview working in nautilus?
<tulpe_> fonts:/// as a location also fails with an error message
<bsnider> theBishop, no doubt, since that theme is highly unpolished. try dust instead
<theBishop> bsnider, dust ins?
<bsnider> you can find that theme in a package called "community-themes"
<theBishop> bsnider, ok, i'll check that out
<theBishop> here's a pic: http://i37.tinypic.com/245lspc.png
<cristian> Hello, I'm using latest II. The network manager applet doesn't see my usb gsm modem if I plug it after boot. If it's already plugged in when I turn on the pc, then it's seen correctly as ppp0. Is this a bug or is there a way to configure it?
<heiner> Firefox often crashs on 8.10 for me...anything known ?
<theBishop> heiner, same here
<theBishop> heiner, run it from a terminal and paste the output when it crashes
<noelferreira> any good news with proprietary nvidia drivers for old cards (Geforce 3 TI 200)?
<heiner> Okay.
<heiner> Yes!
<heiner> noelferreira: Mee too!
<bsnider> noelferreira, no
<noelferreira> any good hopes?
<heiner> My GeForce4 MX 440 does not really work fine... .
<heiner> Xserver often crashs immediatley.
<bsnider> buy newer hardware
<heiner> For me IT IS new ;)
<cristian> Can anybody at least tell me what is the relevant package for a bug report?
<Minty95> whenadding a printer shared on a vista machine, should I choose APSocket .. or windows printer via samba ?
<bigfox> Minty95:  I would try windows printer via samba.
<W8TAH> im working on installing a package from source - to find all the missing deps etc - -im runing and re-running ./configure -- is there something i need to be doing to keep cruft from accumulating or is it not a problem?
<xray7224> hey i need help with my wireless
<xray7224> my wireless card is the rtl8187b and it connects and a few seconds later it disconnects but the network manager app doesnt show it doing disconnecting just i carnt ping anything
<W8TAH> xray7224, try shutting down (via cli) your wired connection
<W8TAH> ive hit a similar problme and that seems to resolve it
<xray7224> so ifconfig eth0 down ?
<W8TAH> ya
<W8TAH> technically sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<xray7224> yer sorry i never add sudo because i sudo -i at the begining :)
<W8TAH> ahh - ok
<xray7224> right well im running on wireless now
<xray7224> it doesnt seem to have dropped out
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> im running on kubuntu 8.10 (fully updated) and trying to build CarrierIM (pidgin fork) im hitting the following error in the make stage http://pastebin.ca/1233068  can someone offer some guidance... PLEASE?
<W8TAH> never mind -- found it
<xray7224_> hey sorry about that my network died
<xray7224_> i dont understand
<xray7224_> is the rtl8187b a beta driver or something
<Nyquist333> I have a question about the network manager. First it says that my "auto eth0" is never connected, even though it is the default connection. Second, it always set the mtu to automatic which does not work.
<mattik> Hello, I have rare problem in intrepid, wireless works some time and end to working. I cannot use internet in kubuntu.
<mattik> My wireless device is intel bg2200
<heiner_> Should I send the firefox crash output on pastebin?
<mattik> I'm not sure is this error because of crash after flash instaling or because of kernel update
<heiner_> Firefox crash:       http://pastebin.com/m195ed4a8
<bsnider> heiner_, no one but you has these problems with firefox. so is this likely to be A) a problem that we are all somehow able to prevent with the power of magic, or B) a problem with your specific system?
<bsnider> it's probably an incompatible extension or a corrupt file. try removing your userland config files and launching it totally fresh
<heiner_> bsnider: My system runs almost very fine! Got everything working fast! But from time to time X11 and Firefox crashs :(.
<heiner_> Just installed Kubuntu 8.10 beta :(.
<bsnider> you installed the beta cd from 3 weeks ago?
<heiner_> I installed...damn...i dunno ... . How can i found out which version i use?
<bsnider> just apply all of the updates please
<bsnider> otherwise you're looking at bugs that have been fixed for weeks
<heiner_> I just updated it yesterday.
<Killeroid> hello, how do i stop gnome-panel from starting up when i log in
<bsnider> you don't. it's an integral part of gnome
<Killeroid> i used to be able to do that in hardy
<bsnider> if you say so
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/284951 what do you think?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284951 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Intrepid: Gamepad "Saitek P580" not working in games, buttons not detected." [High,In progress]
<bsnider> _that_ is a high importance bug?
<cypherdelic> its more  in general about all gamepads
<bsnider> how absurd
<Killeroid> bsnider: try and be helpful, when you have no idea about something, dont act like you do
<bsnider> ok, well if htat's the case, i guess it's important
<cypherdelic> why is it absurd?
<heiner_> oh...sorry bsnider...
<heiner_> bsnider....i got 8.04 installed :-S
<heiner_> sorry
<bsnider> cypherdelic, i said that because the bug says it only affects one gamepad. but obviously if it's all gamepads, that's a different story
<crdlb> Killeroid: the panel is rather important to gnome ... but gnome-session has been rewritten, and gnome-session-remove seems to have disappeared
<cypherdelic> bsnider: isn't a default panel that has a major memory leak nice ;)
<cypherdelic> bsnider: the discussion inside that bug report is interestant, because you see how gamepad will be handle in Final if you dont do something => broke!
<bsnider> Killeroid, to the best of my knowledge, gnome-panel cannot be removed. the bottom panel can be. but not the top panel. if you remove the top panel, i don't believe that's something gnome developers will support
<Killeroid> crdlb: yeah,thanks  i noticed,
<bsnider> in other words, it's a hack
<cypherdelic> "Since accepting this package before RC would require respinning all images to get them up-to-date, and I don't think this is critical enough to justify accepting it between RC and final (in particular, game support is not all that relevant to liveCDs), I think we should handle this as an SRU post-release. I've rejected the package from the unapproved queue for now." - Steve Langasek
<cypherdelic> whith what do you tet your game devices, before you install your distribution? 100points correct answer: The LiveCD ;D
<cypherdelic> OMG
<theBishop> heiner_, did you get a firefox error yet?
<heiner_> yes
<theBishop> did it look like this: firefox: /build/buildd/cairo-1.8.0/src/cairo-ft-font.c:622: _cairo_ft_unscaled_font_unlock_face: Assertion `unscaled->lock_count > 0' failed.  Aborted (core dumped) ??
<cypherdelic> YOU DONT KNOW WHAT'S AN ANGUISH IT IS TO PLAY 8 BUTTONS + D-PAD ON JUST THE KEYBOARD WITH TWO HANDS, YOU NON-PLAying maintainers .d
<theBishop> cypherdelic, get yourself a gamepad.
<Pici> cypherdelic: You need to calm down.
<cypherdelic> theBishop: lol thats the point
<cypherdelic> i have one not working in intrepid ibex
<cypherdelic> BUT NO GAMEPAD WORKS IN IBEX
<cypherdelic> you can buy hundrets ;)
<Pici> cypherdelic: No need for the caps.
<theBishop> 360 controller no worky?
<theBishop> ?
<cypherdelic> for X yes, but not any games
<heiner_> theBishop: http://pastebin.com/m195ed4a8
<cypherdelic> watch that bug first please if you have questions
<theBishop> heiner_, interesting, just segfault and die
<theBishop> heiner_, try it a couple more times
<heiner_> Okay. But it's not on 8.10
<cypherdelic> i already went 3times back to the shop and took another gamepad until i found out it was a update on xserver that broke all
<cypherdelic> and somehow theyre not willing to fix it for final
<theBishop> cypherdelic, does it work in Hardy?
<cypherdelic> i going mad
<cypherdelic> yes
<theBishop> cypherdelic, then use Hardy
<cypherdelic> hardy works proper, its in that bugfile
<theBishop> Intrepid = beta software = buggy
<cypherdelic> i dont want to use hardy
<aatk> Hey, does anyone have a Belkin G wireless usb dongle?
<cypherdelic> theBishop: if you would have read the damn bugreport
<bsnider> aatk, it isn't working?
<cypherdelic> theBishop:  it is announced not to be fixed in INTREPID Ibex final
<bigfox> aatk:  I do.
<cypherdelic> am i your mommy that corrects you, makes no fun chatting with you
<ChaoZero> evening...
<aatk> bsnider: It works on a fresh install of Ibex, however attempting to update/upgrade has nuked it the last few times
<cypherdelic> you ask think that i have to rewrite, but you think gamin is to unimportant to read a bugfile, huh
<bsnider> nuked?
<aatk> Trying to reinstall the firmware doesn't seem to fix this problem either
<bsnider> more details...
<aatk> It's broken the wireless
<theBishop> cypherdelic, you'd attract more bees with honey
<ChaoZero> does anyone have experience with the RTL8187b under 8.10?
<aatk> It can see the device however it won't recognise it anymore
<bsnider> aatk, what wifi chip doe sit use?
<cypherdelic> when i am forced to get back to hardy to use gamepads when ibex is final
<cypherdelic> then i will search for a new distribution that fits my likes
<a1len> Does anyone have 8.10 installed on a seperate ntfs file system?
<bigfox> aatk:  is it this device?
<bigfox> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833314011
<bsnider> cypherdelic, and that distribution will also use the same joydev module that's in the .27 kernel
<Pici> cypherdelic: You've gone through the process already, the release manager for Intrepid has said that its not critical enough to justify rerolling the isos before final, this should be fixed post-live. You'll need to calm down or I'm going to have to ask you to leave and cool off.
<cypherdelic> but maybe they have a fix faster than ubuntu
<cypherdelic> and because it physically hurting me that bug
<cypherdelic> i have no time
<aatk> bigfox: Yes, its that model, v4002 uk
<bigfox> Mine just worked perfectly.
<bigfox> does it still work in another machine?
<aatk> Yeah, I can us it with my Asus Eee and on my friends thinkpad, both running Hardy and it has no problems
<aatk> It just seems to be when I upgrade Ibex from a fresh install, it refuses to work
<cypherdelic> so post live
<cypherdelic> Pici: when will i approximately can schedule a fix for my fingers
<cypherdelic> 4 weeks
<cypherdelic> 6
<cypherdelic> or 8?
<a1len> I tried to install via the live cd on a separate ext3 partition, but the installer wanted to allocate me only 105 gigs for Vista. I have enough room, so I didn't get it. I made a separate ntfs partition and installed Ubuntu with Vista, then moved Ubuntu to the other empty ntfs partition, and the only thing I need is the separate partition boot file, I can't find one anywhere.
<cypherdelic> the joydev from 2.6.27.2 64bit by the way works very well
<cypherdelic> its a xserver issue
<Pici> cypherdelic: I don't know what the post-release schedule is like, sorry.
<bigfox> aatk:  I will have to check mine with newer version of 8.10  It is currently being borrowed out to a friend.
<aatk> bigfox: Okay
<td123> a1len: you can't install ubuntu on an ntfs partition...
<ChaoZero> anyone who know why my wifi (RTL8187b) keeps disconnecting after a second of being idle?
<a1len> td123 when i installed it with windows, i already did
<aatk> I've just done a fresh install again, I'm going to try and go through the upgrades repo at a time and try and work out what's breaking it
<a1len> td123, i don't WANT to, but i CAN
<td123> a1len: that was through wubi
<td123> a1len: you need windows to install wubi..
<a1len> td123, i didn't mount through wubi
<a1len> td123, i used the cd, is that still wubi?
<td123> a1len: yes
<a1len> td123, dang. i wonder why the installer is going all nutso on me then....
<a1len> td123, the wubi install is no good, huh?
<td123> a1len: dunno, I have only tried wubi once and didn't see a difference, may be a bit slower but that's it... I'm not the person to ask
<cypherdelic> Pici: you see, i dont know it either, but the xserver update that broke gamepad handling was last minut before beta, great in crashing things,  on last minute ubuntu *let me applaus* the hole crowd, i will go cool off myself, mybe punching tux with my wounded finger would help a bit.
<cypherdelic> see ya on final
<a1len> td123, okay, thanks.
<td123> a1len: I would expect wubi not acting well seeing that intrepid is still behaving oddly :D
<a1len> td123, and I need to do madwifi to get my nic to work right...
<td123> a1len: just use wire if you can... less potential problems
<td123> I've never had a problem with the network when I used wire with testing
<tMish> Why there is  no kpdf in intrepid ?
<aatk> Has it been renamed with kde4?
<td123> tMish: because that comes with kubuntu.
<tMish> what ?
<Sindwiller> lol
<tMish> yeah, i am using kubuntu
<Sindwiller> you're both wrong D:
<Sindwiller> it got replaced by okular
<Pici> td123: Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same repositories
<tMish> okular ? ok
<td123> Sindwiller: I honostly don't know, it begain with K so I assumed :P
<aatk> Sindwiller: I was almost right, it's called something different...
<tMish> E: Couldn't find package ocular
<Sindwiller> tMish: oKular
<Sindwiller> with a k
<Sindwiller> :P
<Sindwiller> aatk: :)
<aatk> tMish: Use evince, it's faster
<aatk> Scratch that
<aatk> xpdf
<aatk> :)
<jken146> Or xpdf
<Sindwiller> ;P
<Sindwiller> he was faster ;D
<aatk> I have keybindings
<jken146> :)
<td123> xpdf is horribly laggy for large documents, especially for pictures
<aatk> Hmm
<td123> use evince
<aatk> Use pdf2ps and then ghostview?
<tMish> In earlier distro, I could install acroread. Why no acroread in intrepid ? Do I need to add smth to sources.list ?
<aatk> tMish: again, is it called something different
<tMish> called what ?
<aatk> something other than acroread...
<td123> tMish: google adobe acrobat reader for ubuntu
<aatk> Search in aptitude
<aatk> or apt, or synaptic
<moreati> tMish: Adobe reader is available in the medibuntu repository
<tMish> ah, need to add mediabuntu repo
<ChaoZero> anyone who knows why my wifi (RTL8187b) keeps disconnecting after a second of being idle?
<woli> hi
<aatk> hello
<woli> is intrepid ibex buggy (i know its in beta)
<aatk> To an extent yes
<woli> what do you mean?
<aatk> It has bugs, they may or may not affect you, but it does still have them...
<AdamDH> im running it at the moment keeping on top of updates but it works fine on my macbook pro
<a1len> td123, you think i can just cut and paste it back to c:\windows now?
<bsnider> AdamDH, how's the trackpad speed?
<bsnider> sorry, touchpad speed
<AdamDH> seens ok not played around with the new kernel module for it yet
<AdamDH> all the hardware works great
<AdamDH> pommed is a bit buggy
<td123> ya suprisingly, only 2 things don't work by default on my laptop
<woli> well... i guess i will wait the 9 days then...
<td123> on hardy, 5 things didn't work :D
<a1len> woli, go to the ubuntu site and search 'known bugs'.
<a1len> See if any of them would apply to you.
<AdamDH> by default everything worked but i suspect that most of it was 2.6.27 I was running gentoo before i switched over to the beta
<a1len> Aside from those, the bugs that are found by us users shouldn't be too unfixably buggy.
<aatk> I wish I had the patience to install gentoo
<woli> yeah... i'll stick to hardy for the momment
<a1len> funny thing, on the hardy install my keys and mouse don't work. Well, on the live CD anyway.
<td123> aatk: no one has the patience, just those who have nothing better to do :P
<TheFiller> Is there also an alternate CD for intrepid, that allows for root encryption via setup?
<aatk> TheFiller: You mean installing with an encrypted fs?
<AdamDH> gentoo does not take long to install just the compile times can take a while
<TheFiller> aatk: yes
<TheFiller> aatk: Like, when you are installing the normal version of Ubuntu and want your root encrypted, you gotta use the alternate CD
<TheFiller> alternate installer, I meant
<aatk> Ive installed using the alternate cd and it gave me the option to partition with lvm or with encryption
<aatk> I don't know if that's / or just /home though
<TheFiller> So there is an alternate CD for intrepid?
<aatk> Yes
<TheFiller> Thank you
<Killeroid> is it only me or is pidgin broken?
<AdamDH> im using pidgin at the moment nothing wrong here
<aatk> TheFiller: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ at the bottom of the page
<Killeroid> AdamDH: I am tryin to install it and it is tellling me the package has unmet dependencies
<AdamDH> done at apt-get update?
<TheFiller> THanks aatk
<bsnider> TheFiller, don't download that one
<TheFiller> Why not?
<Nyquist333> Does anyone know how to change the mtu for eth0? I have to set it to 1492, but everytime I reboot, it's back to 1500, and it is set to automatic in the network manager.
<bsnider> TheFiller, ok, i guess you have to. i'd wait until the rc in a couple of days. that's the 3 week old beta
<bsnider> they don't build daily-live alternate images
<Killeroid> AdamDH: apparently, i need to install libpurple0 which depends on pidgin-data, but when i try to install pidgin-data, it tells me it  is already installed though
<TheFiller> bsnider: oh ok
<bsnider> TheFiller, that image has more bugs than a cheap motel but use it if you have to
<TheFiller> bsnider: What about the stable version of Ubuntu? Are those ISO images of the alternate CD updated regularely?
<bsnider> i assume so
<paulnrach> hi i have upgraded to 8.10 but adept does not reflect the addtional repositorys i added
<bsnider> but it's stable anyway
<bsnider> Killeroid, which version of pidgin-data is it?
<bsnider> the latest is 1:2.5.1-0ubuntu3
<paulnrach> can i revert back to the old adept?
<CHaiNS> can somebody point me to how to install the newest kde4 in ubuntu 8.10 please?? thanks...
<Killeroid> bsnider: i fixed everything, i uninstalled the orphaned pidgin-data package and now pidgin is being installed perfectly
<delphiuk> Could anyone recommend a graphics card that I can get on ebay that will work with Ubuntu with 3d out of the box?
<bsnider> out of the box?
<delphiuk> Yeah, I have a number of old(ish) machines that I will be giving away to family, and I want all of the 3d stuff to work without going the propritory driver route
<bsnider> delphiuk, the issue of 3d in linux is a complex and controversial one
<deftone> has anyone tried installing a Vista driver in ubuntu?
<ChaoZero> i've got an HD2400 pro, which works after giving permission to use propriaty drivers
<bsnider> delphiuk, ah...that's impossible
<ChaoZero> (probably misspelled that)
<CHaiNS> can somebody point me to how to install the newest kde4 in ubuntu 8.10 please?? thanks...
<deftone> it's already installed ChaiNS
<CHaiNS> im not on kubuntu though
<aatk> CHaiNS: If you're using ubuntu, then install kde4-desktop or kde-desktop I can't remember the package name
<CHaiNS> just regular
<delphiuk> But it worked on my laptop, which has a radeon mobile thing in it so surely I just need to find as agp card that works well and then use that
<ChaoZero> apt-get install kde-desktop-environment
<aatk> that should be kde4
<aatk> Failing that, compile from source
<delphiuk> CHaiNS: How about Kubuntu?
<bsnider> kubuntu-0desktop
<bsnider> kubuntu-desktop
<CHaiNS> yeah i cant find the right command to install it...kde-desktop doesnt work either
<CHaiNS> there it is!
<aatk> Try searching in aptitude...
<CHaiNS> thanks bsnider
<CHaiNS> he nailed it
<bsnider> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  I wanted to ask, is there any remaining hardware damaging issue left in the Intrepid kernels?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> that issue was fixed by linus 2 weeks ago
<Q-FUNK> ok, so it's safe for testing now?
<bsnider> yes it is
<Q-FUNK> fixed by linus, yes, but included in the intrepid kernel?  IIRC intrepid's kernel was based on some .27-rc ?
<deftone> can you install a vista driver in ubuntu 8.10? if so any help would be greatly appreciated
<bsnider> it was fixed in the rc9 kernel. the current kernel is one step beyond that
<Q-FUNK> ah, ok then
 * Q-FUNK goes and tries a dist-upgrade
<ChaoZero> when will thay fix the buggy realtek 8187b module? :X
<ChaoZero> *they
<Lunar_Lamp> !release-date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release-date
<Lunar_Lamp> :-(
<ChaoZero> no way... a bot :P
<ChaoZero> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ChaoZero> !$time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ChaoZero> !bla-$time
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bla-$time
<ChaoZero> too bad
<aatk> Okay, I've just run a partial upgrade, apparently I wasn't allowed to run a full one, it seems to be hanging on the "cleaning up" section, after telling me I needed to reboot
<aatk> Do I reboot or just wait for another 15 minutes
<Minty95> wgy is the VPN logio locked in the VPN connections window ?
<aguitel> is available office 3.0 in intrepid ?
<Q-FUNK> aguitel: it doesn't seem so
<aguitel> Q-FUNK, in the final willbe ?
<Dillizar> yo
<Dillizar> does 8.10 comes with mozilla 3?
<aguitel> yo que
<Dillizar> France?
<Q-FUNK> aguitel: no
<Chaz6> Dillizar: you can simply grab the binary from mozilla's website
<_mora> Since I upgraded to Intrepid last night, my DNS support has been really wonky
<_mora> Firefox can't resolve DNS (although it seems that some other apps - like ping - can) and ifup says that the interface eth0 is unknown.  ifconfig reports that eth0 exists, however.
<_mora> I'm using forcedeth drivers/for my asus-made m2n-e sli nforce mobo.
<deftone> can i use a vista driver with ndiswrapper?
<soto> I tried to enable nvidia restricted driver but it said it could not find the kernel module and now my display is screwed up and I can't get to the gnome menus. Can someone tell me how to launch the restricted-drivers manager from the command line?
<aatk> soto:
<aatk> You should be able to type sudo restric then press tab and see if it autocompletes
<aatk> if nothing comes up press tab a couple of times
<aatk> Wait
<aatk> It might not be called that actually
<aatk> Urm
<soto> aatk: Nope
<soto> Is it possible for someone to figure out the name of the executable that is launched from the menu?
<_mora> yeah, soto.
<crdlb> soto: you could drag it to the panel, then right click -> properties on the launcher
<_mora> right click the menu, click "edit menus"
<_mora> then find the entry with the editor and click on it.  click edit.
<_mora> all the relevant information is right there.
<AdamDH> how can I autoload kernel modules at boot?
<AdamDH> what file do I edit?
<soto> crdlb: Drag it from where?
<crdlb> the menu
<soto> crdlb: I can't get to the menu. That's the problem
<soto> Is there a keyboard shortcut to activate the menu?
<_mora> is there any way to use the Hardy forcedeth driver with Intrepid?
<aatk> The menu key?
<soto> aatk: I don't have a menu key
<crdlb> soto: anyway, it's called jockey-gtk
<soto> crdlb: Thank you much
<mercutio22> shadows are being drawn wrong here...
<mercutio22> anyone experiencing that?
<mercutio22> i'm using compiz and gtk-window-decorator
<cryingtux> hello
<crdlb> mercutio22: can you puta a screenshot on picpaste.com? what video card?
<cryingtux> can we get/install kde 3.5.10 series on kubuntu 8.10 when it is released or will it only support kde 4?
<cryingtux> would anybody give some info about this please?
<mercutio22> hello crdlb, sure. I am using an nvidia m8700 .
<soto> crdlb: How did you find the name of the app?
<crdlb> soto: I just happened to know it
<mercutio22> crdlb, interestingly, shadows are immediately corrected if try to choose a theme at system>preferences>appearance or try to change any shadow options at the window decoration plugin on CCSM
<cryingtux> anybody knows about what i asked please?
<SirBob1701> so if i upgrade to ibex now will it recieve the same updates after the release as if i were to upgrade on official release data
<soto> crdlb: Do you happen to know the one to edit display configuration?
<_mora> sirbob: yes, but it may be unwise to upgrade at this point
<crdlb> the generic gnome one that uses XRandR is gnome-display-properties
<crdlb> or do you mean nvidia-settings?
<soto> crdlb: No regular settings
<soto> Nvidia binary driver is not working
<SirBob1701> _mora: whay is that if i may ask?
<mercutio22> crdlb: http://imagebin.org/29220
<crdlb> mercutio22: are you using gtk-window-decorator or emerald?
<mercutio22> crdlb: gtk-window-decorator
<mercutio22> crdlb: here is one of properly drawn shadows
<mercutio22> crdlb: http://imagebin.org/29221
<crdlb> mercutio22: what backend are you using in ccsm?
<crdlb> (in Preferences)
<mercutio22> crdlb: Gconf
<_mora> SirBob1701, because it's still got a number of issues
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> is it just me, or does zsnes crash balls on intrepid?
<crdlb> I have no idea what's going on, gwd seems to be mireading the configuration values
<_mora> it's advisable not to use intrepid on a "main" pc yet
<lubosz> compiling with gcc 4.3 is also a pain in the ass
<mercutio22> crdlb: gwd?
<aatk> lubosz: How come?
<crdlb> mercutio22: gtk-window-decorator is too much to type
<lubosz> aatk: zsnes does a buffer overflow, gcc wants some explicit includes
<mercutio22> crdlb: I see.. now.
<lubosz> and also some extra casts and other thingies
<mercutio22> crdlb: lets try changing the backend then
<crdlb> mercutio22: no, that will really break it
<crdlb> gtk-window-decorator reads those value directly from gconf
<lubosz> so nobody gives a crap about good ol snes
<lubosz> times have changed
<macabro22> crdlb> that didn't work, it crashed my system.
<crdlb> macabro22: what didn't?
<macabro22> crdlb> changing the backend to "flat file"
<crdlb> 17:27 < crdlb> mercutio22: no, that will really break it
<crdlb> ahem
<macabro22> crdlb> =] I didn't get that on time
<macabro22> hehe
<macabro22> whata an airhead I must be
<demontager> somebody here?
<jken146> !ht | demontager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ht
<jken146> !hi | demontager
<ubottu> demontager: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<demontager> what?
<demontager> how to connect to ftp server ?
<DanaG> Argh, dang " RX ReassocResp" over and over and over and over
<DanaG> I can see the "associated" LED blinking at a frequency of two times per second.
<zy|tv> not long to go till intrepid is out:D
<zy|tv> i hope they fix the nm-pptp bug though
<dholbert> Is there a way to nominate a launchpad bug as really-important?
<dholbert> or otherwise attempt to draw attention to it?
<MrD1> Hi could some one please help im very lost i downloaded the rtl8187 wifi drivers from aircrack on the older version of ubuntu and every thing worked perfect but on the new version it appears with error after the make make install command does any one know why thanks in advance if you can help
<MrD1> sorry to be a pain but have been trying for hours to get it to work again
<_oOMOo_> MrD1, are you using the same driver as you used for Hardy?
<MrD1> _oOMOo_, yes i am
<_oOMOo_> MrD1, it looks like there may be a new version for the 2.6.27 kernel, looking at this page: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<MrD1> _oOMOo_, also my wifi did not work on hardy unless i downloaded the driver but on the new version it worked by just pluging in but thats no good to me because i would like it to packet inject so i dont know if there is a conflict, il take a look at the page thank you
<_oOMOo_> MrD1, I don't know if you've also tried the forums for Intrepid, you may find more help there: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=346 good luck
<MrD1> _oOMOo_, ok thanks again il give it a try
<_oOMOo_> I have a problem with syndaemon
<_oOMOo_> The latest package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics still doesn't allow syndaemon to work without SHMConfig, whereas the package made available by wgrant on the forums does. Can we have that package in Intrepid please!
<f|uke> Considering the beta gets updated, will the beta on oct 29th basically be the release version?
<f|uke> just curious O,o
<jken146> f|uke: close to, but if you update on the 30th that should be the final
<jken146> f|uke: That said, there might be no updates for a day or two before final is out.
<f|uke> ahh right. And then a big update on the 30th
<f|uke> or relatively big
<jken146> f|uke: It shouldn't be that big.  But you never know.
<f|uke> yah
<f|uke> How is 8.10 now? Stable? Solid? I tried it about 3 weeks ago but it was a bit too buggy
<jken146> f|uke: Fine for me.  It depends on what hardware you have and which programs you use.
<aatk> f|uke: I'm running it and so far no problems
<Kr0ntab> f|uke: stability will be subjective, but personally I'm enjoying the progress...
<Kr0ntab> f|uke: gets better every day.
<f|uke> i had no issues with my hardware :-?  ubuntu has been great about that.. just the wifi
<f|uke> haa. skype emote (doh)
<f|uke> I forget what was giving me grief,. but something was
<f|uke> But I've been a relative noob,.  I started running Ubuntu about 5 weeks ago
<f|uke> I think now I'd probably not have the problems I did then.
<\Kira> Whats the major differnece between 8.04 and 8.10? I want to see if its worth switching as I only have one problem with my current 8.04\
<Kr0ntab> f|uke: congrats on the progress, mate.
<Kr0ntab> :-)\
<Kr0ntab> that was suppose to be a happy face..  hehe
<Kr0ntab> looks like a stick to the neck attack.
<f|uke> hah. cheers. its fun learning this stuff.   Recently I did commit one major fowlup, tho.  I have a server set to resumeable VNC, on a PC with no video card. I had it set up proper, but I made the mistake of reinstalling firestarter
<f|uke> And now its unaccessable :d
<ret> hmm, are there daily builds of the BETA release.
<f|uke> there are constant updates
<f|uke> through update manager
<ret> i keep getting kernel updates.
<ret> it's pretty annoying actually
<ret> i wonder whether or not, it's stable enough to run.
<f|uke> it is beta :P
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-22
<\Kira> it comes out on oct. 30, so it should be pretty stable by now, but dont take my word for it
<ret> f|uke: good point.
<ret> \Kira: i liked death-note
<ret> the release candidate comes out soon, and i already have the iso for the beta.
<ret> has anyone encountered 'issues' with the beta though
<\Kira> ret: Yea, not were I got the name from originally, but after I saw it I loved it. Too bad light died :(
<ret> \Kira: very shit ending.
<\Kira> ret: I think it added realism, and in the directors cut light doesnt die forever.
<ret> hmm.
<MrD1> hi i downloaded the the new version of ubuntu, but a few things dont work does any one know how to install the old headers they dont seem to show up in synaptic
<\Kira> ret: but yes, I wished he had won. But I could just see it coming with how confident he was
<\Kira> ret: in the directors cut he becomes a shimigami, following the rule that he will go to "nothingness", meaning the shimigami world, but this isnt the place to get in depth about a anime :P
<freeksh0w86> When installing Kubuntu 8.10, it doesn't continue after the keyboard layout screen, just disables the buttons, any ideas?
<freeksh0w86> *beta
<ret> \Kira, word.
<freeksh0w86> This thing runs better on a Dell Inspiron 531 workstation than my own System76 machine :|
<freeksh0w86> err.. maybe my CD-Rs are rubbish
<freeksh0w86> seems to be doing something now.
<ret> ?
<freeksh0w86> Trying to figure out why my install screen was stuck. But it is moving now.
<i8860054_> is there a way to make the volume on my computer louder? It seems that when I upgraded to Intrepid it just isn't as loud
<Pici> After_Math: check alsamixer, maybe one of the other mixer volumes isn't up enough
<After_Math> Pici, ok thank you.
<After_Math> Looks like they are all max except capture, which I am not sure of what it is.
<Pici> Hrm.
<buck> Last week I had a functioning Hardy install.  While trying to get my new AT&T USBConnect Mercury USB modem to work I followed a suggestion to upgrade to Intrepid.  Now I still can't get the USB modem to work and I lost my Broadcom wireless card too.  I haven't found the solution in the forums.  Anyone out there able to point me in the right direction?
<coppro> type iwlist scan
<coppro> what comes up?
<buck> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<buck> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<buck> wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<buck> wlan0     No scan results
<buck> pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<squid0> hi there. when is RC1 due out?
<jken146> squid0: Final release is out on the 30th
<Pici> !schedule | squid0
<ubottu> squid0: A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<squid0> thanks, folks
<mkhlnsh> hody. i've installed intrepid beta using a livecd. ive installed cryptsetup and lvm2, loaded modules and i did all the things that have to be done. after reboot all things are working ok. except one thing that is kinda odd. after some updates, don't know exactly which ones, the initramfs was updated. i got this message: "cryptsetup: NOTE: using /dev/mapper/vg-lv1 instead of /dev/vg/lv1 for lvr" in this message vg is the lvm2 volume group and lv1
<mkhlnsh>  is the second partion on this volume group opened with cryptsetup luksOpen as lvr and mounted as /
<squid0> what would the practical differences be between RC and final version?
<squid0> in general?
<mkhlnsh> s/hody/howdy
<outbri> Hopefully nothing.
<squid0> cool
<manoman> hello, i did the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my graphics always say it needs to go into safe mode and didn't load the nvidia gpu driver or something like that.  what can i do?
<manoman> (Kubuntu, by the way.  kubuntu channel recommened i come here for video advice)
<mkhlnsh> the problem may not be a real problem but if i use a different /etc/crypttab, and instead /dev/vg/lv1 i use /dev/mapper/vg-lv1 the system won't boot.
<mkhlnsh> manoman, do you still have the old driver installed?
<manoman> i'm not sure... i just ran the upgrade
<manoman> if it retains old drivers, then yes.
<manoman> (the screen also flashes ever 10 seconds or so)
<mkhlnsh> i'm not sure if it does. did you checked the packages that had to be removed and those that had to be installed?
<JontheEchidna> manoman: could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<manoman> yeah
 * manoman rolls over to linux box
<angusthefuzz> anyone get this while upgrading: unable to make backup link of `./usr/share/applications/synaptic-kde.desktop' before installing new version
<manoman> http://www.pastebin.ca/1233310
<manoman> mkhlnsh:  i didn't do a package by package check, i'm not knowledgeable to know which apply to the different versions
<manoman> JontheEchidna:  does that pastebin show anything useful?
<JontheEchidna> sorta :P
<JontheEchidna> I think that's the output from the failsafe session
<manoman> i'm in failsafe now
<JontheEchidna> yeah, unfortunately the failsafe overwrote the log telling what happened when the proprietary driver failed
<JontheEchidna> I'm not familiar with the failsafe, but is there a way you can drop down to the command line without booting X?
<mkhlnsh> manoman, check if ya still have the old driver installed.
<manoman> mkhlnsh:  how do i do that?  adept?
<mkhlnsh> use any package manager
<manoman> JontheEchidna:  i can init 1 or whatever you need
<JontheEchidna> manoman: actually you can probably press crtl alt f1 to get to a console
<JontheEchidna> cp the log file somewhere else, then paste that
<joshual> how can I burn a 12gb tar.gz file onto more than one dvd ?
<ret> by splitting it up.
<joshual> ret how can I do that?
<manoman> ok, i've tty1 open
<ret> joshual: how big is a dvd?
<mkhlnsh> manoman, backup your xorg.conf and after that try "reset" it using: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<manoman> i think X is still running though (in the failsafe mode)
<ret> good, you extract the archive, and create seperate archives of dvdsize.
<ret> relatively simple, i reckon.
<JontheEchidna> manoman: ah, that sucks. failsafe never was handy for debugging issues
<joshual> ret 4.7gb
<JontheEchidna> it seems the failsafe's greatest advantage (not leaving you at the console) is also it's greatest disadvantage
<ret> joshual: so, divide your archives into 4.7GB bits, which leaves you about 3 dvds.
<ret> there are some tools that do this automagically.
<ret> but i'm not sure.
<joshual> divide is a pretty broad term
<manoman> mkhlnsh: ok, i ran that.  it said something about backing up a conf file and dropped back to the cmd line.
<manoman> JontheEchidna:  sounds like it :)
<manoman> mkhlnsh:  should that command have started a wizard or anything?
<manoman> or should i reboot X now?
<mkhlnsh> manoman, ctrl+alt+f7 and then ctrl+alt+backspace
<Chiku> about ship-it, which 8.10 version will be send?
<Chiku> x32 or x64??
<Chiku> there is no information about it
<grizlo42> is there a way to go back to hardy?
<Chiku> ust :"Just enter your address below and we will send you 1 Ubuntu CD   of the 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release. "
<manoman> I restarted x, it loaded with out erros
<grizlo42> intrepid doesn't support my graphics card
<manoman> but it looks like 3d inst enabled and the screen still flashes every 10 seconds
<grizlo42> and open office isn't working correctly
<crdlb> grizlo42: there isn't
<grizlo42> damnit
<crdlb> Chiku: I'm not sure, but if it doesn't offer a choice for amd64, it's undoubtedly x86
<mkhlnsh> manoman, is the old driver still installed?
<manoman> i dont think so, but im not sure
<Chiku> for 8.04, you can choice
<grizlo42> i have an old geforce, and it doesn't work, and every doc i try to open in oppenoffice ends uppp with just 1 word on each line
<mkhlnsh> manoman, what driver did you had installed? nvidia-glx-new?
<grizlo42> and nothing will print on my old laserjet printer
<manoman> Nvidia glx 177, which i removed... but i still see nvidia modal alias and nvidai kernel source
<mkhlnsh> manoman, 177 is not the "old" one. is not from 8.04. did you installed it before upgrade?
<manoman> no, after the upgrade it booted to safe mode and i selected to install the latest 3d driver
<Chiku> does rc released it yet?
<mkhlnsh> !schedule | Chiku
<ubottu> Chiku: A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Chiku> ok I though it was for 21th
<lusepuster_> Hi folks - just upgraded to Intrepid today, except for a few quirks it went fine, but I have one odd and slightly annoying issue: When trying to open a folder in my Places menu, it says there was an error running the subprocess audacious! Why does it think it should run audacious?
<mkhlnsh> manoman, you should try to find out what packages have bee installed and which have not. i had the same problem as you, updated from 8.04 and didn't installed all packages. i ended reinstalling 8.10 from scratch. maybe you have more luck...
<jadams> is anyone in here familiar with v4l in intrepid?  I downloaded the latest and 'make,' but it fails with http://pastie.org/297653
<jadams> I have a card that works, if I can just get v4l to build
<manoman> ok thanks for trying
<jadams> alternatively, anyone familiar with totem's mythtv plugin?
<KillerKiwi2005> whats the user switch applet called now... I cant seem to find it
<piju_> is intrepid support for intel X4500 ?
<Dedi> my firefox lost its windows decorations
<Dedi> KillerKiwi2005: logout (has currently no symbol in the list)
<KillerKiwi2005> Dedi, then how can I add it to the panel ?
<Storrgie> is it safe to do an update right now guys?
<Dedi> richtkilck, add to panel, search for "logout"
<Dedi> Storrgie:  no not at all, wait until release
<KillerKiwi2005> that is just a log out applet.. it dosnt display the current user
<Dedi> if you want to be realy safe then i would wait another 2 weeks
<Storrgie> Dedi: im running 8.10.... i mean can i update right now?
<Dedi> KillerKiwi2005: i have to entries after klickin on it: log out and switch user
<Dedi> Storrgie: ah, more or less its safe, of course there still can anything get broken
<Dedi> like my firefox window decoration :D
<casdf> hi; firefox has been crashing on gmail and other js-intensive/flash pages since i upgraded, is this known?
<Storrgie> im so excited for the new ubuntu...
<casdf> well its broken more than fixed things for me :\
<macabro22> so...
<macabro22> no visualiation on rhythmbox yet?
<slayton> where can I get the intrepid nightlys?
<slayton> anybody know when Intrepid-RC will be released?
<kpuljek> i need help on xorg.conf and nvidia 6600 on ubuntu 8.10
<MindVirus> Hey. I just plugged in my iPod and it's asking me what I want to do with a digital audio player. Then it tells me to select an application, but the drop-down menu is disabled and all I can do is eject or nothing.
<MindVirus> How do I add an application to the menu?
<PrymaL> I've upgraded to 8.10 beta this morning, anyone got any idea's why the session manager is not remembering the running programs?
<kpuljek> so, if i upgraded the nvidia driver to 177 and have noticed that i have glitches with it, and restored the old driver, and restored the old xorg.conf, why does ubuntu keep telling me that it's unable to start the nvidia kernel, and keeps running in low graphics mode? where else does ubuntu store graphic information?
<dr_willis> Howdy all - How goes the Testing. :)
<MindVirus> Hi, sorry. I recently asked a question.
<MindVirus> I just plugged in my iPod and it's asking me what I want to do with a digital audio player. Then it tells me to select an application, but the drop-down menu is disabled and all I can do is eject or nothing.
<MindVirus> How do I add an application to the menu?
<ret> hmm, reiserFS fails to partition things in the BETA.
<ret> am i the only one to notice this?
<dr_willis> Trying to track down why on my laptop i get a message like --> [ 2057.280065] hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<dr_willis>     - spamming the consoles and dmesg out put.. over and over.. I unplug every USB device on the laptop and am still not sure what its mad about.. I wonder if it could be the built in usb cam. I did not notice this message yesterday.
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<dr_willis> MindVirus,  theres a menu editor utility, in the repos..or i thinkyou may be able to just right clck on the Gnomemenu now a days
<dr_willis> My Ubuntu box is upstairs so i cant check  :)
<MindVirus> Not the Gnome menu.
<dr_willis> alacarte - might be the name of the menu editor tool
<MindVirus> ...
<MindVirus> Please read the question.
<MindVirus> Alacarte comes with Ubuntu now.
<MindVirus> You can right click to change the menus -- pretty sweet. :)
<ret> has anyone else encounterd problems using reiserfs in the partition manager?
<dr_willis> I just saw 'how do i an add an application to the menu' :)
<myk_robinson> seriously considering gutting the iwl3945 out of this laptop and replacing with an Atheros 57XX series...
<MindVirus> dr_willis, of course.
<dr_willis> I dont have an ipod to veryfi/check MindVirus  sorry.
<MindVirus> I understand.
<dr_willis> the one thing ive never owned - a mp3 player. :)
<ret> is there like a ddtool for ubuntu/linux?
<MindVirus> ret, is that the dynamic DNS thing?
<ret> erm, no -- driver detection.
<MindVirus> Ehh, I see.
<dr_willis> I have never heard of 'ddtool' then.  - you are refering to a windows utility?
<ret> it's an opensolaris tool, really
<ret> it checks the computer against opensolaris drivers.
<ret> to see which ones are and aren't available; it works on multiple-OSes.
<ret> maybe i'll code one up.
<ret> i daresay it'll be useful.
<ret> ;]
<Jordan_U_> When I plugin headphones I still get sound from my laptop's internal speaker
<ret> heh
<alabamahit> Hi, I have found that I might be able to show my backup files.....I did this by ALT +F2, typing gconf-editor and in that i navigate desktop/gnome/file-views/show_backup_files/  I have check the box to view backup files but they are not showing...is there something else I'm supposed to do
<guiss> hello, i'v seen that ubuntu 8.10 has write support with ntfs module... how safe is that? since I don't know how does the development of the ntfs module goes
<Jordan_U> guiss: Hardy already has stable write support
<guiss> Jordan_U, I didn't use hardy
<guiss> Jordan_U, but if it's stable, all right
<chuxxsss> hi all I have aproblem
<Splex> just say it and maybe we can answer it
<mercutio22> hello mates
<mercutio22> whats new?
<Splex> guiss: i have never had troubles with ntfs write support.  Shouldn't have any troubles with it.
<chuxxsss> I just got two xw8200 HP's and they have nidia quad core 256M cards in them I tried to load the beta release as 8.04 does not load correctly on these machine any help would be nice
<guiss> Splex, the last time I used ntfs was when it started to have write support but I was using ntfs-3g
<Splex> chuxxsss, what is the problem?
<Jordan_U> guiss: Intrepid still uses ntfs-3g
<Splex> yes
<guiss> Jordan_U, but in /etc/fstab it says ntfs, not ntfs-3g
<wang> hello
<Jordan_U> guiss: It's still using ntfs-3g
<td123> chuxxsss: you didn't say what problem you are having :D
<wang> I am having problems with my bluetooth mice, it works when I pair it.. but when i reboot it doesn't see the mice..
<Splex> Jordan_U, does ntfs point to ntfs-3g?
<chuxxsss> Just got two xw8200's and having problems loading any ubuntu OS's on them. Both have Nvidia quadro fx 256 M cards in them
<guiss> Jordan_U, how come?
<Splex> chuxxsss, what happens when you run ubuntu?
<wang> I have to turn on, off the mice and then it works.. is there a way I can avoid that?
<Jordan_U> guiss: Because ntfs-3g is the sane choice for mounting ntfs partitions
<guiss> Jordan_U, yes... but fstab says ntfs and not ntfs-3g, that's where I seem to miss something
<Splex> chuxxsss, you tried the latest beta?  is the screen blank when you load X?
<wang> ?
<chuxxsss> goes through to ubuntu start up screen then goes to tex mode after load live system but doesn't work at all with 8.10 may have wrong version I have the AMD64 version I think this is wrong for the CPU system I may be wrong
<chuxxsss> can't get X
<wang> anyone know how to get the bluetooth mouse to work on reboot (without having to turn th emose off/on again?)
<chuxxsss> I'm using a live pentoo CD to talk now
<chuxxsss> it work go figure
<Splex> either ubuntu version will work, but amd64 version is optimized for your system and gives you 64 bit support..
<Splex> the live cd works?
<Jordan_U> guiss: As far as I understand what you specify to mount ( and in the fstab ) is the fstype, not the method used to mount that fstype, normally there are corresponding modules of the same name that are used to mount that fstype but that does not have to be the case
<chuxxsss> Thank Splex
<Adremelech> so who loves ar5007eg support!
<chuxxsss> I got a lot of errorswith the 64 version
<Splex> chuxxsss, the live cd?
<wang> Adremelech: for me, its so so, it broke my mouse though
<Adremelech> wang: it works for me, but is horribly slow (1Mb/s)
<chuxxsss> no pentoo is what I am using right now live but I like using ubuntu.
<jken146> Is the live image perisstency problem that hardy had fixed in intrepid?
<td123> chuxxsss: have you tried the 32bit version livecd
<wang> Adremelech: once I pair the mouse using the applet it works; but once I reboot I have to turn on/off the mouse to get it to work
<Splex> chuxxsss, did you try the intrepid beta live cd for 32 bit and/or 64bit?  or were you just booting off your existing installation?
<Adremelech> how does a wireless drive brake a mouse :|
<Adremelech> *driver
<chuxxsss> I have linux magazine august 2008 here it loads then gots to tex screen ?box is the last thing it did
<chuxxsss> 64 bit
<wang> Adremelech: not sure.. it was perfectly working with 8.04; but broke with 8.10
<Adremelech> interesting
<chuxxsss> then system has a new HD in it not formatted yet
<wang> Adremelech: brb, let me reboot again
<chuxxsss> got the system at Auction yesterday
<Splex> chuxxsss, so it is the latest iso that you downloaded?
<td123> chuxxsss: does ubuntu even support dual sli configs?
<chuxxsss> just a hour ago
<chuxxsss> I do not no sorry td123
<Adremelech> im pretty sure linux doesn support dual sli :|
<chuxxsss> new x said it did but Im just trying to get it to work first
<chuxxsss> great
<Splex> chuxxsss, did you try the latest nvidia driver?\
<chuxxsss> Im only using one monitor
<chuxxsss> no Splex as I need to at lest get the OS install to start with
<chuxxsss> is the HW supported for HP XW8200
<Splex> chuxxsss, i think you can do a text install using the ubuntu-alternate install cd
<chuxxsss> ?
<chuxxsss> look I no some stuff but how do I do it
<Splex> there are different versions of ubuntu you can download including desktop, server and alternate
<Splex> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<chuxxsss> yes I no that much
<mercutio22> how can I make a desktop search?
<chuxxsss> how do I get x work after installing alternate if it works
<Splex> chuxxsss, try installing envyng and using that to install the latest nvidia driver from the terminal
<chuxxsss> hold on I will write it down
<Splex> chuxxsss, sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<chuxxsss> thank Splex
<Splex> chuxxsss, http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<chuxxsss> got it thank you Splex
<Splex> chuxxsss, np
<chuxxsss> will start to download it on one of the other machines
<MindVirus> Anyone having issues with Quod Libet?
<MindVirus> Because I am.
<MindVirus> It's not starting.
<wang> hey
<wang> ayone have the same problem I have? with bluetooth mouse after reboot?
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/d1174a7fa
<MindVirus> I don't know what to do.
<MindVirus> I tried reinstalling quodlibet, dbus, python-dbus
<MindVirus> Doesn't fix anything.
<wang> MindVirus: 8.10 is looking like a bad release IMHO
<MindVirus> The release itself seems fine.
<MindVirus> They just have to do some final fixing, I'm sure.
<MindVirus> The only gripe I have is that it's not that much of an upgrade.
<wang> MindVirus: it acutally broke my bluetooth mouse from 8.04
<wang> which is driving me crazy
<jgoss> MindVirus, seems to happen to me only when my ipod is plugged in to my computer.
<MindVirus> Same.
<MindVirus> I think.
<MindVirus> Let me check.
<ShiftyPowers> anyone here running intrepid ibex and have a weird bug where the panel doesn't change themes when you change control themes?
<MindVirus> jgoss, it's really killing me.
<ShiftyPowers> mine is always stuck on the default human theme although the rest of the controls change
<MindVirus> jgoss, yes, same thing here.
<td123> ShiftyPowers: it works for me, although I had to restart x to change some controls completely from using the old theme :/
<ShiftyPowers> td123: yeah, it's weird for me
<ShiftyPowers> will try restarting
<MindVirus> Yeah... Dbus is not interacting with my iPod.
<MindVirus> What to do?
<icanhas> Who is in charge of the jockey updates?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, who is the "Luke" that has the PulseAudio 0.9.13 repo?
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/352
<DanaG> "Fixed in current git"
<unavailable> anyone got the compiz crash fix?
<icanhas> unavailable: what crash exactly?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: themuso
<Hobbsee> (most likely)
<Hobbsee> icanhas: pitti
<Hobbsee> icanhas: (i think)
<icanhas> Hobbsee: Oh, where do I tell him(or her) that he(or she) is awesome?
<Hobbsee> icanhas: #ubuntu-devel, in a few hours time?
<DanaG> Yeah, I think it was themuso.
<Hobbsee> icanhas: oh, and you can join the ~we-love-pitti launchpad team as well, if you like :)
<Hobbsee> icanhas: he's german, so he's asleep now
<wishie> when i upgrade to intrepid, is kde4 going to be installed as standard ? can i stop it doing that ? heh
<Hobbsee> wishie: yes, and no
 * DanaG has 'decapitated' the Gateway laptop.
<DanaG> The LCD died completely... so I just removed the lid assembly, just for the heck of it.
<wishie> but what if people dont want to use kde4 ? is kde3 still available in intrepid ?
<Hobbsee> no
<DanaG> Now it really IS headless. =þ
<Hobbsee> if you want kde3, don't upgrade
<Hobbsee> DanaG: defenestrate it too? :P
<wishie> Hobbsee: but i have to, to use 2.6.27 apparently..
<DanaG> Nope, can't do that.  I'll use it headlessly, instead.
<wishie> Hobbsee: or compile 2.6.27 kernel myself, without the ubuntu patches and splash etc
<Hobbsee> darn
<DanaG> Headless... just in time for Halloween.
<MightyTweek> Hey all... when I boot my machine running Intrepid, I get the Ubuntu splash screen, and then I get a screen with a yellow background and the mouse pointer, but the mouse won't move, and nothing else happens... any ideas?
<chuxxsss> splex can I paste what the xorg.conf says in gentoo live may help someone other than me
<wishie> hmm, anyone know where i can get the 'broken-out' patches applied to the hardy/intrepid kernels ? ill apply them by hand to 2.6.27 and massage it into hardy :P
<casdf> i think some people said the nikond40 camera autodetect was working in 8.10; its still broken for me
<Hobbsee> wishie: patches.ubuntu.com
<MightyTweek> It was working up until Oct 9, when I did an update... I've since used ctrl-alt-f1 to get to the console and done an apt-get update and upgrade, but still getting the same issue... I'm running the x64 distro if that makes a difference
<jgoss> MindVirus, I've reported the bug at launchpad. It's bug #287334 . You could confirm it and hopefully a solution will arrive eventually.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287334 in quodlibet "Quodlibet fails to open if an ipod is connected to the computer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287334
<DanaG> Hobbsee: do you know 'themuso'?
<DanaG> If I apt-get build-dep the PulseAudio packages, will it stop saying autoconf is too old?
<wishie> Hobbsee: grr, cant find a nice easy list of the applied patches in there, yet.. ill have to dig further
<DanaG> I don't mind building stuff myself... as long as it actually builds.
<bsnider> DanaG, what issue are you having?
<wishie> ahh ok, i can just 'apt-get source' the linux-image-2.6.24-generic, then check debian/patches dir in the resulting download.. thats easier.
<DanaG> Last time I tried to build PulseAudio myself, it said autoconf was too old.
<DanaG> I need the git version for fixed zeroconf (see ticket above:)
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/352
<Mark_Milliman> DanaG, I just had problems compiling Banshee because autoconf is too new.  Go figure?
<bsnider> there are multiple autoconf versions in the repository
<bsnider> luke will probably allocate some time to repackaging pulse 9.13 if you file a bug about this
<mike1> hi all
<mike1> anybody in?
<chuxxsss>  hi mike
<mike1> hi
<gaelfx> I can't open update manager, when I try in terminal, it gives Valueerror: Bad Marshal Data from urllib2.py, can someone help me figure out the issue?
<mike1> i just recently ran all the updates in intrepid (which has worked b e a utifully) and it undid compiz so when i apt-get compiz it reinstalled and it dissabled my video diver now when i try to install the driver compiz requires to work (nvidia 173) it gets to 60% and crashes every time and reboooting doesent solve it. so im stuck in low graphics mode and cant install the driver what should i do?
<gaelfx> also, I can't get medibuntu repos to work, it always says that it has no public key, is this a unique problem, or have others been having the same issue?
<bsnider> mike1, what gets to 60%?
<gaelfx> I'm guessing the download
<gaelfx> or installation process
<mike1> bsnider: the nvidia 173 driver download in hardware drivers
<romulo> hi is fglrx already working?
<bsnider> in jockey
<bsnider> you don't need jockey to get the nvidia driver to work
<bsnider> fglrx is working yes
<mike1> so whado i do?
<bsnider> i wrote a detailed post that anyone can follow to get theri nvidia driver working
<romulo> bsnider, how i get fglrx? can u link me?
<bsnider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5952369#post5952369
<bsnider> romulo, use jockey
<madkat> someone work with the ibex install?
<mike1> oh also my sound stopped after the updates any posts on that?
<bsnider> the 'hardware drivers" manager or whatever it's called now
<bsnider> mike1, that could be any of a million different causes
<bsnider> one thing at a time
<gaelfx> mike1: have you checked in the Preferences menu under sound to see which lib it's using?
<mike1> lemme get graphics driver working and we'll come back to sound
<gaelfx> good call ;)
<madkat> can someone help with my install problem please
<romulo> bsnider, i click activate for fglrx and nothing happens on jockey :P
<MightyTweek> madkat, go ahead and tell us what the problem is
<madkat> I just burnt the disk, ran it through the media check and it passed, and I get "[Errno 5] Input/output error: '/rofs/usr/share/doc/libilmbase6'" after it formats.
<bsnider> romulo, i gues sthey haven't fixed jockey then. i'm not an ati guy. i know you need to get dkms to build and install the fglrx module and you need a usable xorg.conf file. beyond that, you'll havet o get help from someone else
<mike1> bsnider: i have and 8xxx sieries but when i try to use compiz it tells me i need the 173 driver to make everything work and your post sais its best for me to use 177 (which i was using before i tryed to use compiz) so what exactly is going on here?
<chuxxsss> thanks bsnider may need it too ones the alt cd DLs
<bsnider> mike1, you need the 177 driver period. do what my post tells you to
<bsnider> lol
<mike1> ok i'll get it goin
<bsnider> i'm such a jerk
<mike1> well lemme try 177 from jocky real quick
<romulo> bsnider, hmm thanks. whats dkms? i tried to build it with module-assistant but it failed. I might need to redownload the sources, will try that thanks!
<bsnider> the 173 driver will work for that card too, but it isn't what nvidia recommends for post-5k cards
<mike1> lol 177 chrashed at 77% i guss its back to your post :D
<bsnider> dkms is "distributed kernel module source" -- it's a system for automatically rebuilding modules into new kernels without a lot of heavy lifting
<romulo> hmm cool
<gaelfx> ah, so if I want to use the restricted driver on GeForce GO! 6150, I should also use the 177 driver?
<romulo> testing - think i disconnected
<mike1> i need to get more familliar with terminal, i know the basics but i prefer how mutch better everything works in terminal so i need to learn more
<gaelfx> romulo: hear you clearly
<romulo> cool
<romulo> brb
<mike1> romulo: nope your good
<bsnider> gaelfx, yes
<gaelfx> bsnider: thanks for the heads up man, that's the next thing on my list
<gaelfx> but given my past with this card and ubuntu, I'm really wary of putting it on here since things are working ok without it
<mike1> bsnider: i got this error Errors were encountered while processing:
<mike1>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<mike1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mike1> oops to many lines
<bsnider> use pastebin
<mike1> shoulda used pastebin
<mike1> lol
<mike1> do i still need to or just nix on this time
<chuxxsss> bsnider will this work with my quadro card
<chuxxsss> ur config file
<mike1> bsnider: do you want me to repaste my error on pastebin?
<bsnider> yes paste the whole thing
<mike1> bsnider: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/60830/
<mike1> man this whole crud driver thing is hurting my eyes
<madkat> this is stupid, I Now have no OS installed, and I'm running off a live CD
<chuxxsss> join the club
<chuxxsss> madkat
<madkat> Why would the CD test pass, yet it would say failed due to a dirty disk or a bad burn?
<mike1> this room is always so mutch help to me lol. when i get better with linux i'll be glad to contribute back to the community
<bsnider> mike1, did you ever have the nvidia driver installed before now?
<mike1> yea
<bsnider> how did you install it?
<chuxxsss> no Idea best ask someone who knows that
<mike1> jockey
<madkat> who would know?
<BHSPitMonkey> anyone else have problems with mouse button clicking?
<madkat> me, but its my mouse
<madkat> it's flown a few times
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm
<BHSPitMonkey> since upgrading, it behaves for me such that I can barely use it at all
<mike1> bsnider: so whats the deal?
<BHSPitMonkey> whenever I release a mouse button, it's doing a release then another click then another release
<bsnider> mike1, this is a difficult problem to resolve
<BHSPitMonkey> which, you can imagine, makes things really hard to use
<romulo> bsnider, doing sudo aptitude reinstall fglrx-kernel-source and then activating the driver on jockey did the trick
<romulo> but for the second time i restart and my theme configurations are not here, neither my icons
<chuxxsss> is there anything I need to no when install the ALT CD as Im a bit of a novice
<chuxxsss> before i go
<bsnider> mike1, try uninstalling libgl1-mesa-glx
<mike1> what is the full command?
<romulo> mike1, sudo aptitude remove --purge libgl1-mesa-glx
<crdlb> you should never uninstall that package
<mike1> why?
<mike1> now im scared...
<bsnider> it will likely cause a chain reaction that will remove most of hte rest of your system
<bsnider> then, reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package
<crdlb> so just reinstall it instead
<mike1> why would you do that to me!!!
<DanaG> sudo aptitude reinstall packagenamegoeshere
<crdlb> uninstall nvidia-glx-177, sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<bsnider> what worries me is the dpkg-divert issue
<crdlb> then install nvidia-glx-177 again
<romulo> bsnider, any idea why my icons on gnome arent here?
<romulo> im wondering if gnome-settings-daemon is running correctly
<crdlb> oh, you don't have it installed yet ...
<BHSPitMonkey> by the way, nm-applet does not show by default for me and my friend after upgrading
<mike1> how to uninstall 177?
<bsnider> the nvidia driver diverts mesa's libgl in favour of its own. the fact that that is failing here suggests a messy problem that requires a purge to fix
<mike1> crap
<romulo> BHSPitMonkey, it wasnt for me either, after a boot it came out
<bsnider> i don't think just reinstalling would be enough
<romulo> BHSPitMonkey, also check if your wireless is working
<crdlb> mike1: just try sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<bsnider> but, try it anyway i guess
<BHSPitMonkey> romulo, I manually started nm-applet, wireless picked up fine.
<mike1> i dont wanna do anything untill we all come to a good conclusion lol (fresh freeken install)
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm using it to be on IRC right now.
<BHSPitMonkey> my friend is sad to see that nm-applet doesn't show his 3G card after the first boot
<mike1> its reinstalling i hope it work if it doesent then....
<mike1> it's done reinstalling now what?
<crdlb> now try to install nvidia-glx-177 again
<romulo> wonder my icons dont show, neither mouse pointer when i change appearance properties
<bsnider> right
<mike1> k just a sec
<bsnider> he just upgraded. even if he has to remove most things, he still has all of it in his apt-cache anyway
<angusthefuzz> has anyone had trouble upgrading/installing synaptic?
<mike1> the 177 install worked this time so do i just continue with your post bsnider?
<bsnider> yes
<mike1> k
<mike1> be back if i have more problems
<crdlb> I do wonder why that was necessary though ...
<crdlb> I guess it was some sort of confusion between the old lrm system and the new stuff
<bsnider> crdlb, that happened to me when i installed the nvidia driver through nvidia's installer instead of synaptic
<crdlb> yes, that would do it
<bsnider> but he says he used jockey
<DanaG> Heh, Intel 2200BG wireless can't do WPA2 in Windows... but works just fine in Linux.
<mike1> i had to use the nvidia installer to get ubuntu to first boot. then after updates it was dissabled so i inabled 177 then more updates and had to redo compiz after compiz redo it told me i HAD to have 173 to use it so i tryed switching to 173 and all hell broke loose
<DanaG> I discovered that when I booted Windows on this old Toshiba to see if the nvidia drivers there were non-sucky.... but then I couldn't connect to my access point.
<crdlb> ok, that explains it
<mike1> it seems like everytime i get ubuntu running great and update breaks it lol
<crdlb> dpkg got upset when it couldn't figure out who owned /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<crdlb> (since nobody did as far as it was concerned)
<bsnider> DanaG, that's sensational. i love that. you just made my night.
<DanaG> So, my solution: I just nuked the Windows partition.
<DanaG> It was an old, abandoned install.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and did I tell you about the screwed-up EDID Toshiba has?
<mike1> bsnider: should i just copy and paste your xorg into my own?
<DanaG> It identifies itself as 966x768.... so the nvidia Linux binary drivers (before they ABI-broke), and even the Windows drivers, used that resolution.  I actually had to modify the INF to override EDID info.
<DanaG> Best thing about the lack of WPA2: the status message.
<DanaG> "Authentication with the access point has not begun."
<DanaG> Yes, "Has not begun."
<DanaG> And it just sat there.  Doing nothing.
<bsnider> mike-solidus, absolutely
<mike-solidus> its says linux-generic is bieng kept back, is there a reason not to install this, is this the generic one, or will this install the amd64 version automaticly?
<bsnider> mike1, absolutely
<mike1> bsnider: k then i'll do it
<mike-solidus> also, the latest updates made my gtk settings turn into releigh style, and any apps that autostart that have gtk do not have kde colors applied to them
<ralpho> What sucess looks like http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=80642902048fea3b2a4f2a&p=screen
<ralpho> damn nice beta if you ask me.
<mike-solidus> def still beta though
<AaronMT> Just upgraded from hardy, flawless - good stuff.
<mike-solidus> the deskletts have horible response time for me
<mike1> k im gonna reboot now cross your fingers for me
<mike-solidus> most of the time they don't notice my mouse is over them, then when i go to load them the jump at a good 20fps for repositioning
<ralpho> I dont got that im using compiz manager
<theDtTvB2`CZ> I don't understand how to config X server in HAL... It's described here.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<ralpho> i should help kde one but its like going back to beryl why we have a good manager
<theDtTvB2`CZ> I tried xinput and it works... However it lasts for only that session. Are there any way of configuring the touchpad easily?
<mike1> FAN FREAKEN TASTIC! thanks all video back up and runned now for the sound?
<mike1> bsnider: thanks for your amazing post
<mike1> bsnider: and xorg
<bsnider> no prob
<mike1> it was clear and to the point
<mike1> so anyway after updates i have no sound what can i do to fix this?
<mike1> hmm and i dont seem to be running compiz again
<mike1> any ideas?
<mike1> n/m i fixed it
<mike1> thx all you were great
<AaronMT> All I had to fix was sound events werent playing
<AaronMT> Hey, my X.org version with intrepid is X.Org X Server 1.5.2
<AaronMT> is that 7.4?
<crdlb> yes
<AaronMT> Whats with the versioning?
<crdlb> it's modular
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<crdlb> 1.5.2 is the version of xorg-server (xserver-xorg-core)
<DanaG> Lots of nifty nvidia options there.
<crdlb> 7.4 is the version of the entire collection of X packages
<AaronMT> DanaG: Thanks but I'm running ATI
<DanaG> I'll be going ATI next time, myself.  I want to support open-source with my dollars.
<crdlb> basically, before 7.0, there was a single X package
<crdlb> then with 7.0, it was split into modular components, with each version starting at 1.0.0
<DanaG> This bug... bugs me.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,Invalid]
<DanaG> s/bugs/rather annoys/
<DanaG> OLnly the "xorg" task is "invalid" -- but not the "Linux" task.
<isilion_> hi. problem with fglrx driver. pc hangs after launching 3d games or compiz. it works for a while then hangs. gears work. in desktop and 2d apps its very quite stable
<isilion_> hi. problem with fglrx driver. pc hangs after launching 3d games or compiz. it works for a while then hangs. gears work. in desktop and 2d apps its very quite stable. im in ubuntu 8.10 and using the beta driver fglrx released a week ago; its supposed to solution my problem (suggested by ATI support)
<DanaG> Why such little attention to such a big regression bug?
<isilion_> DanaG, i suggest you dont go ATI. ATI sucks. ATI's drivers sucks. And ATI's support suck. Just spend your dollars in Nvidia, which its fully supported by linux
<DanaG> Fully supported?  I don't call closed source, fully supported.
<crdlb> isilion_: what about those poor geforce 4 users? :P
<DanaG> Especially when the 96 drivers have been broken for months.
<DanaG> And nvidia in Windows is no picnic, either.
<crdlb> and FX users with a non-SSE CPU
<DanaG> Even if ATI is crap... so is nvidia, and at least ATI is open-source crap.
<isilion_> i dont knoiw. i just know that my radeon does not work, and that i haven't got any problem with all my past nvidia cards
<isilion_> ive tryed all drivers (ati, radeon, radeonhd, fgrlx) both fails at launching 3d apps
<isilion_> or compiz
<isilion_> but it works perfectly in xp...
<DanaG> What video card?
<isilion_> radeon 9800 pro
<isilion_> 3d games and compiz works for a while. then hangs, after a seconds, or trying to rotate cube
<DanaG> Hmm, that's odd.  Nothing in dmesg?
<isilion_> dmesg is a command?
<isilion_> ok i runned it in console
<isilion_> what im supposed to look for?
<DanaG> Anything that looks related to video card.
<DanaG> Also look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DanaG> (do it after you get a freeze; if it takes a reboot, it'll be Xorg.0.log.old.)
<Squichie1> Hey all, I am using intrepid, and I just have a simple question about networking:
<isilion_> it shows fglrx
<isilion_> doesnt seems to be any error
<isilion_> xorg.0.log shows that dri and glx are enabled
<isilion_> so AIGLX
<igorgue> Hi, there is 2 downloads now in Vmware workstation for Linux... a rpm and a .bundle (what's this?) no tar.gz? I'm using ubuntu what should I pick?
<Squichie1> I have a wireless connection which connects me to the Internet, and a Ethernet connection which connects me to a file server. I can be connected at both times, however, when I have the Ethernet, my Internet stops working, presumably because it is trying to receive it from the file server, and not the wireless. how can I fix this in intrepid?
<igorgue> sorry for asking this here... but #vmware is full of dead people ;)
<isilion_> here .... (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23 ... and it goes to 0x71
<isilion_> there are 50 lines simmilar
<isilion_> no solutions on google
<isilion_> any idea
<isilion_> ?
<AaronMT> Wait for tomorrow morning for vmware to wake up, people sleeping
<AaronMT> or try virtualbox
<burner> igorgue: get the .tar.gz
<burner> igorgue: or like AaronMT suggests, get virtualbox :)  it rules
<burner> !virtualbox | igorgue
<ubottu> igorgue: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<igorgue> there's no tar.gz now
<burner> oh oh, sorry
<igorgue> nop, I need vmware, the vm is already created
<igorgue> and shared with other people
<burner> virtualbox can work with vmware files
<igorgue> so, I can't just switch :(
<burner> ok ok
<igorgue> really?
<burner> yeah
<igorgue> I mean just work?
<igorgue> or you need to convert the image?
<burner> just works
<isilion_> any idea what is  AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23 to 0x72 in xorg.0.log?
<burner> igorgue: that said... i don't really use vmware images... i'm working off what i've read, not first hand experience :)
<isilion_> any idea what is  AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23 to 0x72 in xorg.0.log?
<crdlb> a harmless warning
<isilion_> sure?
<isilion_> when i launch 3d games or compiz al goes well for a while, then hangs
<isilion_> i thouth that was a smptom
<crdlb> that's definitely not related
<isilion_> i thouth that was a sympthom
<isilion_> *sobs*
<crdlb> the open source drivers used to spew that too
<isilion_> then any idea why my pc hangs after launching 3d?
<crdlb> no
<isilion_> u.u
<mwc> Trouble with an ibex upgrade (from heron)
<mwc> everything apparently upgraded fine, after reboot I can't get any gnome sessions to login from GDM
<mwc> nothing but an orange screen and a pointer
<mwc> failsafe X term works, failsafe gnome doesn't
<mwc> Oh dear, worse than I thought. I disabled /etc/init.d/gdm, logged in at console, and tried startx, and X locked up hard with garbage on the screen
<mwc> intel 845G
<DanaG> "your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"
<DanaG> "your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"
<DanaG> <repeats 10 more times>
<DanaG> I can understand keeping the message up... but must it slide up and down on every single page load?
<DanaG> Sliiide.....lag...... click link.   sliiiiide...lagg...
<DanaG> I mean, fine, make it not dismissable.... but don't make it go away and come back.  go away and come back.  go away and come back.  go away and come back.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/270303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270303 in firefox-3.0 "firefox (intrepid): "your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Mark_Milliman> I just got my Logitech MediaPlay mouse working with Intrepid
<Mark_Milliman> WOOT!  Don't need btnx anymore.
<ret> WEP authentication doesn't seem to work, out of the box.
<ret> any clues as to why?
<Mark_Milliman> Are we ready for RC1?  My kernel is updating now.
<ret> 26th.
<LSD|Ninja> ret: take it as a sign you should be using WPA ;)
<ret> LSD|Ninja: well, perhaps -- alas, this isn't my AP.
<LogicalDash> I've got a special file association defined for files ending in .foo of mimetype application/octet-stream. The preferences window clearly says that bar is the application used to open this type of file, but whenever I double click on it, it opens in application bas instead. What might be the problem?
<Mark_Milliman> ret, I can't help you. I have a wired connection on this machine.
<ret> Mark_Milliman: Eh ;]
<casdf> can someone help me figure out why my firefox has been completely broken on js/flash since upgrading to 8.10 beta yesterday?
<ret> what problems do you encounter?
<casdf> firefox just crashes
<casdf> well, freezes up
<casdf> e.g. on gmail or youtube, anything with large amounts of js or any flash it seems
<ret> hmm.
<casdf> yahoo main page and search works fine
<casdf> well, flash is working atm
<ret> it may or may not be part of the succession of pango related problems.
<ret> oh, so flash works and js does not?
<ret> hmm, i wouldn't know.
<casdf> okay, and now gmail is working :|
<LogicalDash> casdf: I've been having troubles where having multiple Flash apps open will cause them all to go slower. Is it something like that? I assumed it was a problem with the Flash plugin.
<casdf> i restarted ff ~5 times yesterday and it kept crashing the sec i logged into gmail
<casdf> LogicalDash: nah, with all plugins disabled, and just starting new session of ff, going to gmail would cause a hang, and cpu usage of 50%
<casdf> on dual core
<ret> sorry, but i haven't used firefox in about two years.
<LogicalDash> casdf: well, updates are pretty frequent while we're in beta, maybe you just downloaded a new ver. of firefox that fixed the problem
<casdf> LogicalDash: it could've been that my system reboot earlier today fixed it i guess. maybe it was in some bad state after updating, yeah.
<casdf> oh, with your flash issue though,
<casdf> i do notice when i have flash open across tabs and such,
<casdf> sometimes it'll just completely stop working until a ff restart
<casdf> like, videos will only play for two seconds
<LogicalDash> casdf: There's probably nothing to be done about that, unless Adobe's serious about open source
<LogicalDash> and experience suggests they're not
<casdf> i see.
<casdf> so a very common issue?
<ret> LogicalDash: i'll give them a few years.
<ret> 50 or so.
<casdf> heh
<LogicalDash> yeah, basically the Linux version of Flash is poorly maintained and we're not allowed to fix it
<casdf> whos gonna be using flash in 50 years?
<casdf> except historians...
<casdf> if im wrong i will eat my shorts.
<LogicalDash> 50 futurebucks says that the few remaining Flash developers will be making mad money interfacing with ancient, poorly constructed websites with no other user interface.
<casdf> whos gonna be using websites in 50 years?
<LogicalDash> the same types of people who can't be bothered to upgrade their backend databases from COBOL
<Kr0ntab> LogicalDash: haha... so true...
<casdf> hmm, whats apport...
<casdf> eh, and flash crashes again
<LogicalDash> Oh, guys, I solved the file association problem, I had a bad desktop config file in my .local/share/applications
<LogicalDash> Yay
<avis> anyone know when banshee will be fixed in intrepid ?
<DJones> Are there any known issues with Flash 10 in Intrepid? My wife plays a game called Yoville on facebook and on the intrepid machine, it won't play.  On windows it works fine using the equivalent version of Flash 10 Beta (same version numbers) and on Hardy it works fine with Flash 9.  On INtrepid it just sticks at the initial screen and doesn't let you connect to the server
<avis> i dont play flash videos too often, most of the time, they have not failed for me.  i dont play them enough to know my gut says it plays them much better
<avis> i do not remember too many times of flash not working, some maybe.  much better than hardy
<avis> i believe i did have to install libflashsupport for it to work though.  i may remove that if its unnecessary later
<avis> oh sorry DJones.  i didn't read your problem.  alot of sites i think have not gone to full flash 10 compatability i think
<avis> you might see if you can go back to flash 9 on intrepid, thought, it might still crash like in hardy.  i'm not sure if thats possible
<DJones> avis: It seems to be an INtrepid Flash 10 issue, Flash 9 on Hardy works fine and Flash 10 on Windows from the adobe website doesn't have the same problem, both the INtrepid and Windows version have the the same version number
<DJones> avis: unless there's another plugin I need to install that i've not picked up yet, I tried using epiphany browser and that actually got as far as trying to connect, while firefox didn't even get that far, I'm wondering whether its a firefox issue rather than Flash now
<avis> ooh.  there is the libflashsupport package to smooth out flash troubles.  i'm not quite sure if it will fix that though i know it was being used to fix sound issues, so, not sure
<lemonade> i guess libflashsupport isn't needed with flash 10 anymore
<avis> ooh.  ok.  thank you
<lemonade> actually, i don't see it in the repos at all anymore
<BUGabundo_work> hello RAOF
<BUGabundo_work> lemonade: hi!
<DJones> I'll have to have a play round and see if I can find a solution, I might try installing flash 10 on a hardy install that currently works to see if that narrows the problem down to flash 10
<avis> you might want to make sure you can go back.  if flash 9 is working
<lemonade> BUGabundo_work: hello
<avis> i'm sure its simple
<DJones> avis: If it doesn't work and I can't go back, its no loss, Its on a spare machine anyway
<avis> ok :)  you probably can go back though.  i'd just ask around for someone to let you know how, or read the README, or something.  not worth ruining a working box
<BUGabundo_work> lemonade: are you the guy from #jaiku ?
<alteregoa> high
<alteregoa> how can i use ext4?
<lemonade> BUGabundo_work: i guess not
<BUGabundo_work> ok, thanks anyway
<lemonade> np
<DJones> avis: True, but its going to be upgraded soon anyway, just holding off because last time I tried, I got the warning about not having a compatible nvidia driver available yet for older cards
<BUGabundo_work> alteregoa: there was some discussion on the kernel ML
<BUGabundo_work> it seems you need to recomplie the kernel to enable it
<alteregoa> crap
<alteregoa> i think i install suse or something
<avis> sorry to hear that DJones
<BUGabundo_work> alteregoa: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-September/003111.html
<alteregoa> last time when i tried to compile the kernel the kernel was like 250mb large
<alteregoa> maybe i activated to much modules
<BUGabundo_work> alteregoa: from what I read ONLY fedora had support Out of the Box for it
<BUGabundo_work> but even that was limited
<alteregoa> oh my god fedora
<BUGabundo_work> please read the thread
<alteregoa> they act like theologists
<BUGabundo_work> so you know better what's going on
<BUGabundo_work> and visit #ubuntu-kernel for more info
<BUGabundo_work> maybe they finally enable just some boot flag to do it
<BUGabundo_work> alteregoa: one older thread https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-August/002821.html
<avis> i think ubuntu doesn't want to make the same mistake they did by adopting pulseaudio so early, so if i rememer right, wont be included
<BUGabundo_work> and one more recent https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-October/003217.html
<Hobbsee> DanaG: yes.
 * crdlb can't imagine why anyone would use ext4 at this point
<RAOF> Because it's shiny!
<alteregoa> how can i add a raid1 to / without reboot?
<lemonade> because it has bigger index compared to ext3 :P
<lemonade> bigger is always better
<lemonade> </irony>
<crdlb> I am reluctant to trust my data (even with backups) to a FS that hasn't been banged on for a while
<alteregoa> i trust to my bank, but only after the state bought it
<alteregoa> i think chavez is laughing haha
<ikonia> !offtopic | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blunder> ok now
<Wavesonics> does anyone know if Ubuntu 8.10 will have ext4 enabled?
<blunder> right
<BUGabundo_work> again, Wavesonics ???
<BUGabundo_work> I just anwsered that 30 min ago
<Wavesonics> ext4, the new file system, will Ubuntu 8.10's kernel have support for it?
<Wavesonics> i wasnt here last time :/
<BUGabundo_work> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-September/003111.html https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-August/002821.html https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-October/003217.html
<BUGabundo_work> please check the kernel team threads on it
<BUGabundo_work> and visit #ubuntu-kernel for more updates
<Wavesonics> BUGabundo_work: I'm not seeing a clear answer in these mailing lists
<BUGabundo_work> then jump to #ubuntu-kernel
<Wavesonics> k
<ikonia> I thoughti t wasn't going to have ext4 ?
<Wavesonics> it'
<ikonia> I didn't need that typo correcting thanks
<Wavesonics> lol
<Wavesonics> that was my own typo
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<Wavesonics> not a correction
<Wavesonics> it's using 2.6.27 which has ext4 out of "dev", so i wish they would atleast put it there for us to play with
<ikonia> Wavesonics thats what I thought, it's not included
<ikonia> no need to include it, it's unstable
<Wavesonics> Fedora's been shipping it for a while now, stable *enough* for some of us to mess around with it
<Wavesonics> + ext4 format has been frozen, so our drives would remain compatable with future patches
<Wavesonics> suppose no way no how to upgrade a ext3 filesystem to ext4 later huh...
<darren__> hi to every one, a question as always, i have installed the new ubuntu but i would also like to boot into hardy i think some one told me about headers in synaptic once but the hardy version does not seem to appear if some one could please help, thank you
<vega> darren__: you have intrepid on a separate partition? add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vega> "headers in synaptic" doesn't sound like it has anything to do with this..
<cypherdelic> The intrepid kernel update 2.6.27-14 needed me to replace some files, after rebooting i have my appeareance half been broke because gnome-session-daemon could not be load :(
<cypherdelic> it was 2,6,27-7.14
<cypherdelic> lol ups not 14 but 13
<aatk> Any think of a reason why in gnome nm-applet can connect to my wireless network, but trying to use dhclient on the command can't find any dhcp offers?
<cypherdelic> The intrepid kernel update 2.6.27-7-13 needed me to replace some systemfiles (desktop/boot), after rebooting i have my appeareance half been broke because gnome-session-daemon could not be load and most panel applets do not work... any ideas?
<darren__> vega, sorry was on the phone i dont know if i can expain very well and im not sure of the versions i downloaded a driver that was perfect on version 24-19 i think then i updated to version 24-20 and it stoped working and i was able to boot into the 19 or 20 kernel but now i have installed ubuntu 8.10 i can not seem to be able to get kernel version 24-19 any were to boot into, sorry if it does not make to much sense
<darren__> its just every thing was perfect in version hardy 8.04 24-19
<cypherdelic> hmmmmmm look: linux-image is version 2.6.27-7.10, linux-image-generic is version 2.6.27-7.10 but linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic is version 2.6.27-7.13. ...
<Q-FUNK> who should I subscribe to Bug #287462 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287462 in gnome-settings-daemon "Intrepid: forget left-handed mouse setting after resuming from sleep/hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287462
<girrr> I'm having trouble getting my multiple nics to work as they have before
<girrr> I can only get one working at a time
<girrr> if I bring another up I lose the previous one(s)
<girrr> All are up and everything looks right but I can't ping/use more than one from other computers
<cypherdelic> Oct 22 11:49:47 HaeckFlaisch x-session-manager[6132]: WARNING: Unable to find provider 'gnome-wm' of required component 'windowmanager'
<cypherdelic> Oct 22 11:49:48 HaeckFlaisch pulseaudio[6248]: protocol-esound.c: pulsecore/protocol-esound.c: Sample too large (3528000 bytes).
<cypherdelic> Oct 22 11:49:58 HaeckFlaisch x-session-manager[6132]: WARNING: Application 'gnome-wm.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<cypherdelic> Oct 22 11:49:59 HaeckFlaisch hald: mounted /dev/sde1 on behalf of uid 1000
<cypherdelic> Oct 22 11:50:08 HaeckFlaisch x-session-manager[6132]: WARNING: Application 'libcanberra-login-sound.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<cypherdelic> Oct 22 11:50:08 HaeckFlaisch x-session-manager[6132]: WARNING: Unable to parse command '(null)': Die Schlüsselwertedatei enthält den Schlüssel »Terminal« mit einem Wert der nicht interüretoert werden konnte.
<cypherdelic> Oct 22 11:50:08 HaeckFlaisch x-session-manager[6132]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'smart-notifier.desktop': Unable to start application: Die Schlüsselwertedatei enthält den Schlüssel »Terminal« mit einem Wert der nicht interüretoert werden konnte.
<cypherdelic> Oct 22 11:50:08 HaeckFlaisch pulseaudio[6248]: module-x11-xsmp.c: X11 session manager not running.
<cypherdelic> Oct 22 11:50:08 HaeckFlaisch pulseaudio[6248]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<RAOF> !pastebin > cypherdelic
<ubottu> cypherdelic, please see my private message
<cypherdelic> im sry i thought i would have copied the link to the pastebin into cache
<cypherdelic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60935/ - Latest kernel updates proke parts of my appearance, still X is running, any ideas?
<phimic> hi all
<phimic> i use 8.10 and have problems with the nvidia driver
<phimic> my card is a NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go AGP 4x
<alteregoa> yeah
<alteregoa> forget it
<phimic> alteregoa: what you mean?
<alteregoa> get a geforce 6 up
<alteregoa> its incompatible
<phimic> it is a notbook
<alteregoa> downgrade to hardy
<phimic> alteregoa: ok and if i dont want to use the 3d shit
<alteregoa> i think even the 2d acceleration isnt working
<phimic> alteregoa: it works out of the box before i tried to install the nvidia driver
<alteregoa> now you are using something like vesa drivers
<phimic> alteregoa: yes and this sucks
<phimic> alteregoa: this there now way to get it to work
<alteregoa> wait for a backport
<phimic> why does it not work with the latest release? on Dapper Drake it works too
<alteregoa> because nvidia doesnt support new xorg or something
<alteregoa> i think only gf 6 series up or something
<alteregoa> whatever i would go back to hardy, its ok
<phimic> alteregoa: on hardy works 3d accel and compiz?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> it works very smooth
<phimic> alteregoa: how long hardy will be supported i mean are there new apps like openoffice 3.0 ?
<alteregoa> 10 years or something
<phimic> alteregoa: ;)
<phimic> alteregoa: so i think reinstall is better than downgrade?
<alteregoa> have no clue how to downgrade
<alteregoa> i think you can not downgrade
<phimic> alteregoa: thank for info i will reinstall
<darren__> Hi every body. could some one please let me know how to completly remove a wifi driver from ubuntu
<knittl> hi! after changing my screens brightness i can't move windows, open menus or type… any ideas?
<ikonia> darren__: define remove
<ikonia> darren__: do you want to remove the driver from the kernel, or disable it, or just remove teh firmware
<darren__> ikonia, i think the new ubuntu version has a rtl8187 beta driver and it wont let me install the driver patch from ubuntu for packet injection so i want to compleatly uninstall it so i can install from aircrack
<ikonia> darren__: thats a binary driver, how do you expect to patch a binary driver ?
<ikonia> darren__: thats part of the kernel, you can't just remove part of the kernel
<ikonia> how are you trying to patch it
<darren__> it has a page on aircrack with the guide lines which i followed with ubuntu 8.04 now when i try to install it comes back with errors after the make make install command
<ikonia> darren__: thats because the kernel version / headers/gcc version is different
<ikonia> 8.04 kernel info won't be appropraite on 8.10
<darren__> ikonia, so in otherwords untill there is an update from aircrack it will be useless
<ikonia> darren__ pretty much
<ikonia> darren__: patches need to be written for specific source targets normally
<ikonia> changes in the compiler and source packages will be prone to make it fail
<darren__> ikonia, ok i found the old guidelines with the new patch but still seems to be the same problem
<ikonia> darren__ depends what version the new patch is aimed at
<darren__> ok sorry to be a pain then is there any way of having the older version of ubuntu and the the new version and then being able to choose which one to boot into sorry im kinda new to this
<darren__> its just a spent days working out the last patch and installing
<ikonia> darren__ no
<ikonia> darren__: your using beta software - expect things not to work / be stable / be patches yet
<supert0nes> could put them on separate partitions and put home on another partition from that and boot both with the same home
<darren__> ikonia, true is it 8 days now till the stable version
<ikonia> darren__ so ?
<ikonia> aircrack patches are not mainted by ubuntu
<ikonia> so it's nothing to do with them if it works or not
<darren__> ikonia, yes that is true
<darren__> and thank you for the advise i think i just have to wait or goback to ubuntu 8.04. and thank you again
<supert0nes> darren_ is my advice not possible?
<darren__> supert0nes, im not sure i have a duel boot system with vista i will have to look into it. have you tryed it befor
<supert0nes> i can understand if you don't want to waste the space
<supert0nes> sure you can have 3 and 2 as ubuntu
<supert0nes> and with using the same home it will be like starting the same os on both
<BUGabundo_work> supert0nes: you can use qemu to test drive it
<darren__> supert0nes, ok also thanks for the advice i will have to do a bit of searcing on this
<supert0nes> ya if you just want to test beta software install virtualbox or qemu
<supert0nes> the entire os will be loaded into a virtualbox file
<darren__> supert0nes, but im sure virtualbox uses the same drivers as the main os not seprate
<mzuverink> I installed gtk-engines-ubuntulooks and when doing so it removed:human-them,ubuntu-artwrk, and ubuntu-desktop.  Once I rebooteed which I had to do immediately after installing gtk-engines-ubuntulooks and removing what I mentioned it needed to remove, my battery went dead on the laptop, when restarted the theme is a theme, nothing special, but  it immediately fails to load the volume control setting quit unexpectedly, when I attempt to change th
<mzuverink> e theme it says Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'. and says that the is aa non gnome settng mqanager runninf or a problem with bonobo?  What should I do?
<supert0nes> ahh
<mzuverink> sorry for the long post
<mzuverink> anyone got an idea of what to do?
<zniavre> try to kill bonobo-activation-server
<mzuverink> zniavre, I did, there were two running, it did not help
<zniavre> i do not know im sprry
<zniavre> sorry
<mzuverink> zniavre, no need to be sorry, I thought that too, first thing
<vega> what's the link to the bugs in 8.10 beta, i'm never able to find it while browsing launchpad manually..
<thesaltydog> after yesterday's dist upgrade my sound card is no more working. No sound at all... Realtek ALC883
<thesaltydog> is there any test I can do?
<filipegarcia> can anyone tell me if are any differences with the serial port in 8.10?
<alteregoa> gnomestic problems?
<ikonia> filipegarcia serial port is hardware
<filipegarcia> yes but the access
<ikonia> what about it ?
<filipegarcia> well i have a script in php to communicate with a lcd screen that in 8.04 works and in 8.10 don't
<ikonia> filipegarcia different php version ?
<filipegarcia> nop
<ikonia> really, hardy and ibex use the same versions?
<filipegarcia> i install the same
<filipegarcia> and the script only does bash commands
<ikonia> you installed teh same ??? does ibex and hardy have teh same php version inteh repos ?
<ikonia> filipegarcia: try the bash commands manually to debug it then
<filipegarcia> the first thing i noticed is that permissions on /ev/ttyS0 always change to default after a reboot
<wgrant> They have done that almost forever.
<ikonia> filipegarcia yes, thats udev (I assume you are changing them)
<filipegarcia> humm, i guess not
<ikonia> you guess not what ?
<ikonia> if the permissions are changing on reboot - they must changed from something, are you setting them to something
<filipegarcia> i did chmod 777 /dev..
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> thats crazy
<wgrant> WHAT!?
<wgrant> Do not ever do that.
<ikonia> and even that would only change /dev nothing under it
<wgrant> Ever.
<wgrant> Ever. Ever.
<filipegarcia> chmod 777 /dev/ttyS0  ??
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> sheesh
<wgrant> Ah, not quite so bad, but still.
<filipegarcia> so how can i do that ?
<ikonia> filipegarcia change the udev rules, or put the users accessing the ty in the correct group
<phimic> alteregoa: you nickname sound like electronical music
<phimic> alteregoa: i installed hardy and did a update but the procedure dpkg --configure -a get interrupted by a kernel panic :(
<Marsmensch> anyone reported problems with virtualBox?
<ret> hmm.
<eagles0513875> can i ask a question a general one
<eagles0513875> would u recommend intrepid the way it is right now to be put on a production server
<ikonia> eagles0513875 this is ubuntu+1 - 8.10 supoprt only
<ikonia> eagles0513875: no
<ikonia> eagles0513875: not at all
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ok ill wait till its released
<slayton> Where can I download the Nightlybuild for Intrepid?
<ikonia> slayton: there isn't one
<BUGabundo_work> !dailies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailies
<BUGabundo_work> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<slayton> BUGabundo_work, THANKS!
<BUGabundo_work> lol ikonia its not a nightly sure. it's a daily
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> slayton: remember to use rsync to help you download just what you miss since the last image
<slayton> BUGabundo_work, thanks, I never thought of that
<slayton> this is my first DL so ...
<ikonia> I thought they had stopped with the beta coming up to RC
<ikonia> what's the point of nightly builds
<BUGabundo_work> just have up to date images to test
<ikonia> the images should still be the same
<Hobbsee> ikonia: they aren't - uploads happen between beta and RC.
<Hobbsee> If anyone's interested in testing the RC, they should join #ubuntu-testing
<ikonia> Hobbsee I knew patch fixes happened, but I didn't think the actual install images where updated
<ikonia> I was expecitng the next "spin" to be an rc
<ikonia> or the next public spin I should say
<Hobbsee> ikonia: nope.
<BUGabundo_work> actually they are
<ikonia> or a beta 2, beta 3 etc
<Hobbsee> they're all public
<BUGabundo_work> lots of them
<elbermungster> when's the RC coming out?
<Hobbsee> elbermungster: never.
<Hobbsee> However, you can test it.
<elbermungster> Never?????
<Hobbsee> :P
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<Hobbsee> well, not yet
<BUGabundo_work> its coming
<elbermungster> oh
<elbermungster> phew
<BUGabundo_work> but it won't be the image equal to release
<Hobbsee> elbermungster: see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<Hobbsee> elbermungster: there are instructions at the top, to help test
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> after upgrading to intrepid I noticed that during the boot, the system stays about 2 min on "starting network device"
<doktoreas> this happen if no wired cable is connected
<lusepuster_> Hi channel; just upgraded here. The new user switcher/status applet seems nifty and nice, but it confuses me a bit. The online/away/... status is shown to other computers on the local network, or? And which application is it shown in? I'm not logged in to Empathy, so what status is it showing then?
<BUGabundo_work> pidgin ?
<BUGabundo_work> any IM client it can handle via DBUS
<lusepuster_> BUGabundo_work, was that an answer for me?
<BUGabundo_work> yes lusepuster_
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Beta Released | Ibex is still beta software, and may break your system | Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta for details | Release Candidate images ready for testing - please see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026766.html
<lusepuster_> BUGabundo_work, yeah okay... But isn't it a bit redundant then? I already have one status changing applet in my systray...? Or is there any smart features I haven't seen?
<BUGabundo_work> it will be smarter in the future
<BUGabundo_work> plus stuff like ubuntu mobile aim to reduce the number of icons, so that allows to have just that one
<gnomefreak> ls -a
<gnomefreak> :(
<lusepuster_> I have a few quirks after upgrading. The music player apps don't seem to react to the assigned global hotkeys anymor (which are set correctly, I just checked). Known bug, and is there a fix?
<lusepuster_> And another quirk - in my Places menu, when I try to open my home or desktop folder or one of my Nautilys shhortcuts, it gives me an error message saying something went wrong running Audacious! Any idea what is up?
<tsuru> has anyone else seen trouble with SCIM not triggering after the trigger shortcut has been pressed?
<alabamahit> everytime i try to run as admin....such as Insatlling updates i get this errror
<alabamahit> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alabamahit> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<tsuru> lusepuster_: it sounds like some how Audacious has been associated with opening folders. I had this problem with comix. Sadly I don't know exactly how I fixed it... I believe I might have run 'nautilus --no-desktop' from the CLI and it fixed it for me...
<Pici> !aptfix | alabamahit
<ubottu> alabamahit: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lusepuster_> tsuru, it reverted the associations for you?
<tsuru> lusepuster_: if I recall correctly, yes. I wish I had a more exact answer for you :(
<lusepuster_> tsuru, thanks, I'll try that
<alabamahit> Pici: i ran both in terminal..got same error...should i reboot and  retry?
<Pici> alabamahit: you shouldn't have to.  Are you sure you don't have some package manager aleady open?
<alabamahit> im sure.
<alabamahit> I just turned on the computer lol
<lusepuster_> tsuru; it opens a nautilus window alright, but doesn't revert associations...
<linkinxp> okey guys! hello!!
<lusepuster_> tsuru, but simply right-clicking a folder and changing associations helped. D'uh! Sometimes you can't see the forest for all the trees...
<linkinxp> mmmm my webcam no longer works
<linkinxp> :(
<lusepuster_> tsuru, thanks for hinting me in thew right direction!
<Pici> alabamahit: You can try, but I don't think it will fix it.
<tsuru> lusepuster_: now you can tell me what's wrong with my scim :P
<lusepuster_> tsuru, Heh, can try if you tell the symptoms but you just saw my diagnosing skillz - not exactly 1337...
<alabamahit> What is this folder? /var/cache/apt/archives
<alabamahit> Temp. folder?
<Pici> alabamahit: Thats where .debs go from apt-get before and after they are installed.
<lusepuster_> tsuru, but it could be related to why my MMkeys suddenly don't work...?
<alabamahit> Pici: do they remove after install? or do i ahve to do that?
<lusepuster_> tsuru, seems in the same vein right? shortcuts not reacted to?
<Pici> alabamahit: You'd have to run apt-get clean  to remove stuff from that folder.
<alabamahit> Pici: Found fix to that error i got.
<alabamahit> I just removed that lock file.
<Pici> Ah, good.
<alabamahit> updates working perfect again :)
<amrik> hi im having trouble getting scim to work in intrepid
<alabamahit> Now i got this
<alabamahit> /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.13_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<amrik> i cant get the triggers to work to switch input to japanese mode
<lusepuster_> amrik, tsuru having the same problem
<rinaldi_> hi, does anyone have the atheros ar242x drivers working in 64 bit?
<alabamahit> tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<amrik> lusepuster_: i just joined the channel, please update me
<tsuru> amrik: same exact boat :(
<tsuru> amrik: no solution yet
<amrik> tsuru: ok did it ever work in 8.10?
<tsuru> amrik: yes
<TychoQuad> should the new network manager ask me for a password before letting me change settings?
<amrik> tsuru: ok exact same then
<tsuru> amrik: it stopped working for me yesterday or at least that was when I realized it
<TychoQuad> because it doesn't, and it won't let me change anything
<lusepuster_> tsuru, amrik what is the problem exactly?
<amrik> tsuru: right me too. so i think its because X had an update so perhaps scim cannot pick up keyboard input any more
<tsuru> amrik: if you start something like gedit from the shell do you get messages from scim?
<alabamahit> i cant install Nohting
<amrik> lusepuster_: configuring SCIM with multiple language input, the triggers (key combinations) that switch between different inputs sometimes fail
<amrik> tsuru: ok it started working again
<tsuru> wha?
<amrik> tsuru: the output in the console is /usr/bin/scim and the PID for the current scim process, but TWICE
<tsuru> hmmm that's more than I got
<lusepuster_> amrik, tsuru I only upgraded yesterday, and the shortcuts for my mediaplayer fail now. Doesn't that suggest some bug in X...?
<amrik> lusepuster_: yes i am pretty sure there is an interaction with the keyboard in X that changed in the latest update
<tsuru> I get "/usr/bin/scim The messenger is down" over and over
<amrik> テスト
<demontager> how to use gnome-voice control applet? I see "calibrating" what I should to do now*?
<tsuru> amrik: the real test is firefox
<lusepuster_> amrik, seems like something is working eh?
<tsuru> amrik: does it work there?
<amrik> これ、見えますか
<tsuru> yes I can see it
<amrik> tsuru: ok so what i did was i killed the scim process, and reloaded it manually
<tsuru> amrik: ah... so if you reboot it might not be guaranteed to start again eh?
<amrik> tsuru: yeah
<amrik> tsuru: but just to recap what i did was i checked my config options (i use alt+gravure `), then exited SCIM, then reloaded scim in a terminal by running scim at the prompt. i ten closed and reopened firefox and now it works
<bernhard> anyone got acer one 110L resolution to work?
<bernhard> i got huge fonts
<bernhard> acer aspire*
<tsuru> amrik: yeah... I'd like to know where it in the config it went wrong... In gedit I can right-click > input methods > SCIM and it works too... firefox doesn't have that option in the right-click menu sadly...
<bernhard> is there an equal command to xorgcfg in ubuntu?
<bernhard> Y
<tychoquad_> does anyone know how I clear ifupdown from the network manager?
<alabamahit> Will all these updates we are getting be in File of 8.10?
<alabamahit> final*
<tychoquad_> yes
<alabamahit> cool
<alabamahit> cause Nothing will insatll for me lol
<bazookatooth> kernel update today? scurry
<alabamahit> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<alabamahit>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<alabamahit> Errors were encountered while processing:
<alabamahit>  tzdata
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: if you cant install anything you wont beable to update your packages
<alabamahit> i know i cant update...thats where i found out i cant lol
<alabamahit> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bazookatooth> where in AL, alabama
<alabamahit> Huntsville
<bazookatooth> me too
<alabamahit> really
<bazookatooth> yeah
<alabamahit> Roll tide :)
<bazookatooth> bradford dr... colonial building
<bazookatooth> hell yea :)
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: does sudo dpkg --configure -a  work
<alabamahit> gnomefreak: tired that like 5 times...
<alabamahit> bazookatooth: right down the road
<gnomefreak> bazookatooth: alabamahit please keep offtopic talks in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alabamahit> soory
<bazookatooth> lol
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm tzdata isnt giving me issues. is this a recent upgrade from hardy or fresh install
<alabamahit> fresh install of 8.10
<alabamahit> it was working perfect
<alabamahit> started with this error
<alabamahit> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alabamahit>  E: Unable to lock the download directory
<alabamahit> found a fix for it..by removing the lock file.
<alabamahit> then now i am where i am now.
<alabamahit> bazookatooth: pm
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: umm why didnt you just close whatevery other apt/dpkg was loaded
<alabamahit> gnomefreak: there was nothing running except the update manager.
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: that error is caused by trying to run more than one apt/dpkg/update-manager/synaptic/ect..
<alabamahit> I understand taht....but unless there is something running inthe background that i did not run there is nothing
<s0u][ight> hello intrepid uses pulseaudio by default right?
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: try running sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt
<s0u][ight> how can i switch back to alsa
<gnomefreak> s0u][ight: ubuntu intrepid does
<alabamahit> i just cut the ocmputer on and had some updates and tried to install and this happend :(
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: wht did you use to remove the lock file?
<gnomefreak> s/wht/what
<s0u][ight> normally i see a lot in alsamixer but now i only see 1 thing
<alabamahit> terminal
<alabamahit> sudo rm
<alabamahit> sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt
<alabamahit> opps
<alabamahit> gnomefreak: same error
<alabamahit> dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<alabamahit>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<alabamahit> Errors were encountered while processing:
<alabamahit>  tzdata
<gnomefreak> s0u][ight: sound properties should have a way or read the link that ubottu gives you when !pusleaudio
<s0u][ight> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: can you remove that package?
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: what version of tzdata is it
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: apt-cache policy tzdata should give you instlled version and an update version if there is an update
<alabamahit> zdata:
<alabamahit>   Installed: 2008h-2ubuntu1
<alabamahit>   Candidate: 2008h-2ubuntu1
<alabamahit>   Version table:
<alabamahit>  *** 2008h-2ubuntu1 0
<alabamahit>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<alabamahit>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazookatooth> weird bug upon reboot after last update (today's i'm assuming)... the volume control app in the toolbar quit unexpectedly & would not restart...
<bazookatooth> no biggie
<tychoquad_> is it possible to clear ifupdown from the network manager?
<rinaldi_> Hi.when is the release candidate out?
<gnomefreak> alabamahit: i have same version without issues im wondering if removing that lock file is causing this
<rinaldi_> whoops saw topid
<gnomefreak> rinaldi_: read /topic
<alabamahit> i could not install anything before taht either.
<alabamahit> That lock file was blocking me from installing also....But you may very well be right..
<alabamahit> im going to try the most common fix in the world
<alabamahit> Reboot.
<alabamahit> BRB
<alabamahit> it workied
<alabamahit> i guess i just had to delete that lock file and reboot.???
<alabamahit> but its working thanks for help yall./
<bazookatooth> getting this after update : "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<bazookatooth> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager."
<bazookatooth> and everything looks like crap...
<bazookatooth> hmm.. ok, fixed.
<bazookatooth> yeah, apparently my gnome-settings-daemon is crashing after the most recent update... so everything looks fine.. and then randomly looks like garbage. also, it doesnt work at all unless i run it from the command line myself, and then only for a few minutes
<nicolah> I'm experiencing some problem with my nokie 5300 and intrepid
<nicolah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61032/
<ronny> omg ?! where is kdiff3 gone ?!
<alabamahit> ....
<alabamahit> Wb
<bazookatooth> if anyone else is having display issues (gnome-settings-daemon) problems after today's update, you should remove  sudo apt-get remove libvisual-0.4-plugins
<bazookatooth> completely fixes the problem & no dependencies for me
<bazookatooth> bug logged & confirmed here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvisual-plugins/+bug/287448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287448 in libvisual-plugins "gnome-settings-daemon fails with libgstlibvisual.so  error" [High,Confirmed]
<scientes> hmm why doesnt the dmesg dump bios time when it boots?
<ikonia> it reads time from teh system not the bios
<scientes> o well hi again ikonia
<scientes> ut is in the dmesg
<scientes> cause that will confirm weather it is the right boot
<scientes> yeah there it is its the right boot
<scientes> dont speak me down ikonia
<bazookatooth> ??
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<dr_willis> Trying a update now bazookatooth  :) lets see
<ret> where is the .Trash directory located in intrepid.
<dr_willis> Looks like .local/share/Trash
<dr_willis> :)
<danbh_intrepid> bazookatooth: are you using amarok?
<pawan> hi
<ret> dr_willis: are you sure.
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<pawan> anyone form india
<ret> because that claims that it's empty, and the trash icon is full
<pawan> from
<dr_willis> willis@ibex:~/.local/share/Trash(0 Mb)$
<ret> pawan: 8 days.
<dr_willis> could be the trash icon applet is confused..
<dr_willis> or theres some .files
<bazookatooth> danbh, not currently, but i have before.
<dr_willis> I have a 'files' and 'info' directory in the Trash directory
<danbh_intrepid> bazookatooth: maybe thats how the libvisuals package got installed
<bazookatooth> danbh, ah ok.. thanks.
<ret> and how do i make modifications/configuration cchanges to compiz fusion
<dr_willis> ret,  did you install the ccsm tool yet?
<ret> dr_willis: just using the beta livecd.
<ret> don't know 'ccsm' or whatever.
<dr_willis> it has the proper 3d drivers for you to use compiz fromn the live cd? Nifty
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ret> dr_willis: oh, compis is working i have nvidia drivers.
<ret> but erm.. ok
<ret> sec.
<dr_willis> ccsm is the tool used to tweak all the compiz settings.
<dr_willis> i always install it asap. :)
<ret> word
<ret> eh, just a sec, apt is in use.
<ret> trying to get terminal font changes (monaco fonts) so i require some chkfontpath but ubuntu doesn't have that, so i have to get some python implementation
<scientes> can somone upload a default /etc/passwd my got eaten by the wrath of ubuntu
<dr_willis> scientes, http://pastebin.com/f2d29dca6
<scientes> dr_willis: do you know if utf-8 is allowed in there?
<dr_willis> Hmm... Just a guess.. but i would say no.. but then again.. Im an english using american... so I cant even figure out how to type any of those weird characters. :)
<dr_willis> try making a user name with a utf-charcter?
<scientes> ii did
<scientes> and it worked
<scientes> but then i had this problem
<scientes> which may have been created by that
<scientes> i am an american
<scientes> just thought it would be cool to have a ☭ user
<dr_willis> I just see little box's that look like Dominos :)
<dr_willis> ☭ ☭ ☭
<scientes> damnit
<scientes> web irc easily closed with xtrl+w
<scientes> or a user called ✈▐▐ would be cool
<scientes> you can do alot with unicode
<dr_willis> I recall someone chatting once in irc channel some how printed upside down text thta said 'my computer is broken'  :) i forget how he did it.
<dr_willis> it was amuseing
<scientes> well im gonna see itf it bots now
<jrib> dr_willis: ¿uɐǝɯ noʎ op ʇɐɥʍ
<dr_willis> Toying with the Gnome Remote desktop.. does that use VNC as the protocoll?
<scientes> yes
<dr_willis> jrib,  that was  text with boxs :) i mey need better fonts
<dr_willis> Ok. :) tryinng it out.. and seeing how it compares to my normay way of running vncserver in  the background for a session.
<jrib> dr_willis: you're on windows?
<dr_willis> jrib,  on this box yes.
<dr_willis> and virtualbox with 8.10 , and a machine upstairs has 8.10
<jrib> dr_willis: should "just work" in xchat on ubuntu fwiw
<dr_willis> <jrib> dr_willis: ¿uɐǝɯ noʎ op ʇɐɥʍ
<Dr_Willis_> Yes it does. :)
<scientes> iʇxәʇd!Ⴈɟ pɐәɹ ʇuɐɔ әႡ ɐႡɐႡ
<scientes> yours was actually real hough jrib
<scientes> how do you do that?
<Dr_Willis_> sudo adduser ʇɐɥʍ
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<scientes> its the utf text direction stuff
<Dr_Willis_> User name not allowed.. :)
<scientes> dr_willis try typing that in to log in :)
<Dr_Willis_> adduser: To avoid problems, the username should consist only of
<Dr_Willis_> letters, digits, underscores, periods,
<jrib> scientes: I just googled "upside down unicode text": http://swizzy.frih.net/tools/49/flip
<scientes> yeah so i added it directly to /etc/passwd
<scientes> and it worked
<jrib> neat
<dr_willis> Thats.. scary
<scientes> no jrib but hat is the sude, its just lookalike chars
<scientes> i think you can actually do it with regulat chars and special meta characters
<jrib> oh
<scientes> just open /etc/passwd its fairly simple
<scientes> just dont edit /etc/shadow or youll break your password
<jrib> can you make your password unicode?
<scientes> yeah i did it onc
<rinaldi_> hi all, I just installed intrepid rc todays build. I have an ar242x wireless chipset and hardware drivers. I know from before that the restricted atheros drivers don't work, so I disabled them assuming that the madwifi drivers would work fine. I can now see the wlan0 and can see it in nm-applet but I am unable to scan. Any ideas what is going on?
<rinaldi_> Wifi Radar also tells me that wlan0 doesn't support scanning....
<tsuru> rinaldi_: do you have iwlist at the command line?
<rinaldi_> tsuru, yes wlan0 says now scan results
<rinaldi_> *"no scan results"
<jelly> Hi, where does ubuntu get the tarball for fglrx-installer from?  I wish to rebuild it on another distro, but can't find a link to the upstream on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/
<tsuru> rinaldi_: In my experience with atheros you need both ath0 and wlan0... if ath0 isn't there then I'd suspect drivers
<rinaldi_> tsuru, if I do sudo iwlist it tells me that network is down. but seeing as there is no ath0, I will have to try other drivers
<reqqit> So. Jolly-Jackal?
<Q-FUNK> hi!
<reqqit> hi!
<Q-FUNK> any idea whether a more plausible explanation (possibly involving re-assinging the bug to another package) exists for Bug #287462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287462 in gnome-settings-daemon "Intrepid: forget left-handed mouse setting after resuming from sleep/hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287462
 * reqqit spray paints 'Jolly Jackal wuz ere' on the wall and thinks of a nice icey mint crisp UI for Jackal.
<td123> are the rc images testing images for the actual rc? since the rc is scheduled to come out tomarrow
<Wavesonics> does Ubuntu's Server CD come with raidtools or mdadm?
<danbh_intrepid> jelly: why dont you just grab the source?
<danbh_intrepid> jelly: or http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<gaelfx> I am trying to connect my bluetooth mouse via a dongle, but the pairing keeps failing, dmesg give hci0 command tx timeout, what can I do to get my bluetooth working?
<Wavesonics> is it possible to upgrade a ext3 filesystem to ext4?
<rgreening> Wavesonics: yes
<Wavesonics> really? Not just mounting ext as ext4, but actually updating the filesystem?
<rgreening> ext2 -> ext3 -> ext4 are all possible
<Wavesonics> awesome, didn't know that :)
<Wavesonics> so i can happily install ext3, and upgrade it when ubuntu finially ships it?
<rgreening> they are all extensions with updated biits. Though, you cannot go from ext4 to 3
<rgreening> iirc
<rgreening> so, yeah, ext3 is the way to go if you eventually want ext4
<danbh_intrepid> can you go from ext4 to ext2?
<rgreening> no
<Wavesonics> lol, i dont htink so
<Wavesonics> well that makes me happy
<rgreening> ext 2 is < ext3 and 4
<Wavesonics> especially about the extents in ext4 since im using it for a file system
<rgreening> Wavesonics: there are lot's of docs floating around about updating to ext4 (though I am at a loss for a link at the moment)
<Wavesonics> thank you rgreening :)
<gaelfx> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-ext4/index.html
<rgreening> np. have fun
<Wavesonics> another question, does the Ubuntu Server CD have tools to setup software RAID?
<rgreening> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<rgreening> Wavesonics: I believe so... though it's been a while since I checked.
<Wavesonics> great, you've been very helpfull!
<rgreening> :)
<jelly> danbh_intrepid: I can't _find_ that version on ati's site!
<a1len_> Hi.
<a1len_> Is anyone else having issues with Alien?
<danbh_intrepid> jelly: do you see ....orig.tar.gz?   thats supposed to be the original non-ubuntu files
<jelly> danbh_intrepid: I don't see where ubuntu gets the tarball from.
<janest> hello i am new to ubuntu. I want to setup an Lamp Server to host a few websites. I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu Server and i am not trying to install vnc server so i can work on the server remotely. I installed x11 vnc-java but i can not connect to the server. Can ne1 help me
<danbh_intrepid> jelly: yeah, I dunno either
<jelly> danbh_intrepid: in other words, I want to get it from upstream.  However, I only see 8-10 on ATI's site, and that tarball seems to contain 8.542
<a1len_> I can't get the Aircrack-ng that's available via synaptic to work correctly.
<a1len_> Anyone know what to do?
<danbh_intrepid> jelly: yeah, well, Im just getting to know packaging....
<danbh_intrepid> jelly: the orig.tar.gz is supposed to be the upstream version, but the changelog should also record where it was gotten, and what kind of repack was done.  But I don't see that
<jelly> danbh_intrepid: _if_ ubuntu is following debian packaging policy, then debian/copyright should contain the tarball origin, not the changelog
<danbh_intrepid> oh, ok
<jelly> danbh_intrepid: debian/README.Debian says "Further information can be found at http://www.ati.com/ -- look for the "Drivers & Software" page and follow links to the Linux drivers."
<jelly> yeah well, I did.  There was no 8.543 there ;-)
 * jelly shrugs
<blub> hi, I'm having problems with nautilus which takes 30+ seconds to open an initial window or move to a different folder
<blub> or open a second window
<DarthFrog> Flaming hell.  I just did a dist-upgrade, now Firefox can't find anything on the net.  Konqueror works fine. :-(
<jxander> where do i find a list of the packages that are included in intrepid ibex and their versions?
<danbh_intrepid> jxander: packages.ubuntu.com
<danbh_intrepid> jelly: well, I couldn't find anything, but I think this is the wrong room to ask.  #ubuntu-motu is where all the packagers hang out.
<jxander> thanks danbh_intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> DarthFrog: running kubuntu I take it?
<DarthFrog> danbh_intrepid: Yes.
<danbh_intrepid> DarthFrog: try this command to reinstall the defaults for your system!  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^             and dont forget the ^
<DarthFrog> OK.  What's the ^ for?
<danbh_intrepid> try it, and see
<joaopinto> danbh_intrepid, that command will not reinstall anything, it will just install the kubuntu-desktop related packages not available on the system
<danbh_intrepid> you can always cancel
<DarthFrog> Hey, that's a useful trick. :-)
<danbh_intrepid> joaopinto: yeah, you are correct, it doesn't to reinstalls, but I'm open to suggestions of how to describe it.  The one you gave, "install the kubuntu-desktop related packages not available on the system" doesn't quite make sense to me
<DarthFrog> The thing is, networking is working (obviously).  I have DNS.  I can get mail.  I can browse with Konq.  I can ping, I can ssh.  But firefox/chatzilla can't find anything.
<danbh_intrepid> maybe: "installs default dependencies"
<janest> Does Ubunto server have some type of remote desktop installed by default?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> vino server
<alteregoa> you can enable it with a single click
<janest> i dont have xwindows installed. I have the server version installed
<DarthFrog> oh cute: Now apt-get autoremove is "Removing gnome-desktop-environment ..."
<alteregoa> cool
<alteregoa> just try to install dwarf
<ninjafury> guys, I've got a question that google/forums couldn't help me with
<skyjumper> just installed openoffice 3.0 from the packages at http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu ...
<ninjafury> I have an external drive partitioned as HFSPLUS (no journaling) and I can only open files on it as root. How do I make it so that regular users can read/write from it?
<skyjumper> not sure how to change the theme... themes from the packages aren't showing up in tools/options/openoffice/appearance
<danbh_intrepid> DarthFrog: you can sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment and autoremove won't do that, but the real issue might be that the command I gave you removed a gnome meta package?  But gnome isn't part of kubuntu, I dunno
<ZenithDK> hi, does someone know of problems with intrepid not remembering your session?
<emma_goldstein> there's no services-tab in my bluetooth-applet - any idea how to recover the services-tab ? bluetooth-services are up and functional.
<ctx> Hey guys, I am using ubuntu since 6.10 and know it very well, also many of the xperts-stuff, but I never tried unstable versions except of in VMs, I planned to buy a new system in about two weeks and install intrepid, but now my old system has so hard problems, that I will buy the new components tomorrow: My question, Should I install the beta or is there some bigger risk? I will do a complete backup.
<DarthFrog> danbh_intrepid: I'm not that bothered about the removal of GNOME, I can always put it back.  But this firefox thing is stumping me.  It's not in offline mode and networking is working everywhere else. Firefox was working before I did a dist-upgrade and rebooted.
<ctx> What are the pros and cons? Mark that my new CPU (AMD Phenom X3) need the new kernel for working out of the box
<danbh_intrepid> ctx: intrepid comes out next week
<ctx> I now, but I will setup my new system tomorrow.
<skyjumper> found where the "themes" are in openoffice... so how do you set it to display gtk widgets?
<danbh_intrepid> rc comes out tomorrow
<DarthFrog> ctx: Intrepid beta is working pretty well.  But you could always install Hardy and do an _in situ_ upgrade once Intrepid is formally released.
<ctx> ^yeah, good idea, but people say upgrade is not good as a new install, I already upgraded my 7.10 to Hardy and there were some problems, when I install the intrepid beat it automatically will update to final next week, right?
<DarthFrog> automatically? No, you'll still have to allow it.
<ZenithDK> no one has problems with gnome-session not remembering the session?
<ZenithDK> I have enabled it and all, but it does not seem to work
<ctx> darth-frog, ah, yeah, i meant it, thx alot @all, i will try intrepid, if it qorks bad, i could use hardy for then
<ctx> another question: there are still some programs and drivers which won't work on 64bit, right?
<Ubuntu1>  I upgraded from ubuntu8.04 to 8.1, after upgrading i am connected to router wirelessly but cannot browse. please if any body could help
<Wavesonics> ah, thats a good question, i was planning on Ubuntu Server 64bit, are there any major apps that won't work?
<Ubuntu1> Is there any solution to my problem?
<emma_goldstein> there's no services-tab in my bluetooth-applet - any idea how to recover the services-tab ? bluetooth-services are up and functional.
<Rafik> hello, I just upgraded, restarted, sound is gone
<Rafik> (i'm updating my intrepid install daily)
<Rafik> test sound with "ALI 5451 ALI 5451 (ALSA)" returns an error : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Naisenu> Hi ... installing Ibex 64 bit on a 160GB SATA2 drive ... trying to leave an approx 80GB FAT32 portion at the front to install Windows on and just install Ubuntu for now ... Already tried to install it ... finished the install ... rebooted the computer (no CD in drive) & it just sits there apparently unable to find the new OS it just installed ...What am I doing wrong?
<Naisenu> (the remaining 80GB was split 77GB for / and 3GB swap)
<mnemoc> hi, how should I tell intrepid my keyboard layout?
<Rafik> my problem is #274995
<bofh80> anyone else had their sound volume lowered? with everything maxed out my volume is at about 70% of normal at max for some reason
<Naisenu> mine isn't installed yet & speakers still unplugged :P
<bofh80> Naisenu, what version of windows are you going to run?
<Naisenu> 64-bit Ibex
<bofh80> Naisenu, really, you should install windows first, then ubuntu. will save a lot of messing about
<bofh80> Naisenu, i think you should read my question again :P
<Naisenu> i don't have a 64-bit CD of Windows yet
<Naisenu> bah ... Windows when i can get it ... Ultimate 64-bit
<indigo23> Is there a free Cpanel Interface out there for hosting multiple websites? I need something where i can create user accounts so that my webdesigners can create sites and test them.
<Naisenu> Vista too :P
<jyro> The updates this morning killed my gnome-settings-daemon.  Anyone else have this program?
<bofh80> Naisenu, ah i c. well that's going to cause you a bit of annoyance doing it that way i think......did you partition the disk manually then? did you mark the boot partition?
<Naisenu> yes manual partition
<bofh80> jyro, i believe the same updates have screwed something up with my gnome panel. because of my dual monitors, apart from that . . .
<Naisenu> hrm it didn't ask for a boot partition
<emma_goldstein> jyro:  have a look at .xsession-errors
<bofh80> Naisenu, no because when you do it manually it assumes you know what your doing :)
<Naisenu> there was no option for it i don't think
<Naisenu> hold on and let me get to that point on the install again
<bofh80> Naisenu, are you running on the live cd at the moment?
<bofh80> Naisenu, you can just run sudo gparted
<Naisenu> IRC is on my Eee
<Naisenu> but the Ubuntu machine is right beside me
<emma_goldstein> jyro:  i had to delete the videoeffects-library - it's an unresolved bug since yesterday
<emma_goldstein> jyro: after this gnome-settings-daemon will run again
<Naisenu> grr do i want the mount point as / or /boot?
<Naisenu> currently it's 79999MB fat32 for windows, 76996 ext3 for /, 3002MB for swap
<tarheelcoxn> jyro: did you understand what emma_goldstein suggested?
<tarheelcoxn> because I didn't
<tarheelcoxn> jyro: I'm having the same problem
<joaopinto> hi, is anyone tested today's desktop amd64 iso image ?
<Naisenu> i will be using the 64-bit if it works
<jyro> tarheelcoxn: no i didn't.  im trying to figure it out, but no luck so far.
<joaopinto> I had the most terrible experience with this install
<joaopinto> let me check the md5sum first, I hope I have a broken image :P
<Naisenu> is marking a partition as /boot gonna make the partition bootable?
<joaopinto> Naisenu, setting the partition bootable is a flag, something you can manage with fdisk
<Naisenu> i'm in the install section ... i don't have a terminal
<tarheelcoxn> I'm also getting this:
<tarheelcoxn> ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:
<tarheelcoxn> /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstlibvisual.so
<Naisenu> my choices are limited to / /boot /home /tmp /usr /var /srv /opt and /usr/local
<untiled> hi, anyone can halp me installing nvidia's drivers?
<Naisenu> meh screw it ... not like there's any data to lose on the 160GB and the worst that happens is i go round and round in circles trying to install this
<tarheelcoxn> if I just had a bug to reference I'm sure I could figure this out
<Naisenu> except it won't let me do that
<joaopinto> after install intrepid, X starts fine, but, 1) my mouse does not work, 2) the keyboard does not work, 3) network does not work
<joaopinto> it seems to be related to a warning message during the kernel modules loading
<joaopinto> any suggestions ?
<Naisenu> okay so with no fdisk how do i tell this stupid thing where the bootable section is?
<cypherdelic> Help! The last kernel update broke my gnome-session-daemon, it replaced system files. No update since then seems to fix it, does anybody know a solution?
<cypherdelic> Help: Gnome-Session-Daemon not running. http://paste.ubuntu.com/61126/
<tag> Does Intrepid have a fix for the behavior of swing apps on a compiz desktop?
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: 14:25:57 < emma_goldstein> jyro:  i had to delete the videoeffects-library - it's an unresolved bug since yesterday
<tarheelcoxn> 14:26:23 < emma_goldstein> jyro: after this gnome-settings-daemon will run again
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: I'm still trying to figure out what she meant
<joaopinto> what is the appropriate channel for support on analyzing an unusable system with intrepid, I mean, mouse, keyboard and network unavailable
<joaopinto> ?
<mnemoc> hi, my keyboard is german, I live in spain and I use LANG=en_GB in terminals... I updated from a xubuntu 8.04. How can I tell intrepid to use 'de' layout and not 'es'?
<ibkanat> is there a place to go to see if a bug is being worked on for 8.10 ?
<ibkanat> gspca isnt working on 64
<ibkanat> for 8.10
<tarheelcoxn> ibkanat: launchpad.net
<tarheelcoxn> joaopinto: this is the right place, but nobody here right now seems to know how to answer your question
<tarheelcoxn> joaopinto: what kind of keyboard/mouse? tell us more about your system
<ibkanat> thanks
<cypherdelic> Help! Pidgin is dead http://paste.ubuntu.com/61127/
<joaopinto> tarheelcoxn, first, they all work fine during the installer/live cd session
<joaopinto> they also work fine on hardy
<DarthFrog> Bizarre.  Firefox won't use my DNS settings now.
<DarthFrog> DNS is working, I can browse in Konqueror.
<joaopinto> I am also having an error when trying to setup the network, reporting an unknown protocol, so I believe all the problems are related to kernel modules not beeing properly loaded
<joaopinto> the kbd workes fine on the console, not on X
<DarthFrog> Firefox will load web sites by IP address but not by name.
<DarthFrog> Anyone have any idea what might the issue be?
<joaopinto> I have a regular PS2 keyboard, and an USB mouse
<ibkanat> is the kernel final already for 8.10?
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: run this in a terminal: gnome-settings-daemon --debug --no-daemon
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: see what error you get
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: I"m betting it barfs on the same plugin that pidgin barfs on
<scientus>  synaptic and update manger crash when i launch them
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: sudo mv /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstlibvisual.so /root
<PA-Carry> anyone here know how to start the swat program?
<scientus> i purged and reinstaled them too
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: then see if things work
<DarthFrog> PA-Carry: SWAT is a web tool.  It is at port 901, I think.
<DarthFrog> PA-Carry: i.e. browse to "localhost:901"
<PA-Carry> yes... I have tried to go to that port, but the browser says it is not available
<PA-Carry> I use the computer name and port 901
<DarthFrog> PA-Carry: Is Apache running?
<PA-Carry> not sure how to find that out
<DarthFrog> PA-Carry: Merely brows to "localhost".
<PA-Carry> browser says it can't establish a connection to the server
<cypherdelic> Thanks that workaround did work!
<DarthFrog> PA-Carry: Then Apache isn't running.
<cypherdelic> On wDo i need to undo the workaround when it will be fixed??
<cypherdelic> tarheelcoxn:
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: yes?
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: I still haven't found a bug in launchpad
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: when you find a bug in lauchpad that relates to this, subscribe to it
<tarheelcoxn> cypherdelic: that way you'll know when a fix is released and what you need to do
<cypherdelic> ill be back here if that workaround causes any trouble for the futeralfix
<adz21c> hi, I don't seem to have any sound, it did come back at one point, but dissappeared shortly after. When running alsamixer I get the following "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory". Anyone have any ideas how to solve this?
<omegamormegil> I am having a recurring problem running firefox.  I'll be browsing (just happening scrolling through google search results, nothing intensive) and my processor usage jumps to 100%, and everything becomes unresponsive for 5 seconds.  I already did a wipe and reinstall of intrepid, but this is still happening.  Anyone else seeing this?
<Naisenu> well thanks for the non-help ... my two loads of laundry are folded and away now :D
<mnemoc> If one upgrades something to ppa, how can switch back to intrepid¡s versions? (beside removing the line from sources.list
<mnemoc> )
<e\ectro_> is there a mediabutu version of ffmpeg for hardy that has all the codecs built into it?
<e\ectro_> ii  ffmpeg                                     3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3             multimedia player, server and encoder
<mnemoc> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mnemoc> is one supposed to have an /etc/init.d/scim ? or an scim process running?
<Rafik> crimsun, I was reading bug 274995. I'm also affected and commenting the 3 lines has no effects
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in linux "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<bsnider> why isn't kiba-dock in the repos
<Chiku> rc is not released yet ?
<bsnider> rc is scheduled for tomorrow
<willy2> hi, i'm trying to get my officejet scanner to work xsane tells that device is busy
<willy2> The scan backend returned the following error: Device busy
<DarkSmoke> hello guys
<DarkSmoke> i tried intrepid about a week ago
<DarkSmoke> (kubuntu)
<DarkSmoke> and after i gave it the latest updates i ended up without internet connection
<DarkSmoke> i tried formating 2 times
<DarkSmoke> same prob
<DarkSmoke> has it been fixed?
<bsnider> do you have an intel gigabit card?
<tarheelcoxn> has what been fixed?
<DarkSmoke> the thing that when you update intrepid you end up without connection
<DarkSmoke> bsnider: realtek
<DarkSmoke> i think intel re-brans the realtek once dough
<DarkSmoke> like the realtek hd audio rebranded to intel hd audio
<DarkSmoke> :p
<bsnider> there are no problems if you use today's stuff. if you download an old image, such as the beta, you'll have problems
<DarkSmoke> bsnider: but intrepid is still beta :S
<DarkSmoke> how can't i use the beta?
<bsnider> no it is not beta
<bsnider> intrepid is one day away from release candidate and 90% or more of the bugs have been fixed
<tarheelcoxn> DarkSmoke: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081022/
<DarkSmoke> bsnider: i day till RC still makes it beta :P
<tarheelcoxn> DarkSmoke: thought I guess you'd want here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<DarkSmoke> i didn't know that there where daily builds of cd images :O
<tarheelcoxn> s/thought/though
<tarheelcoxn> now you know
<DarkSmoke> so i should be ok now without no probs?
<tarheelcoxn> DarkSmoke: also, you should reference specific bugs in launchpad if possible
<tarheelcoxn> DarkSmoke: find the bug in launchpad, see if it has been addressed
<DarkSmoke> i prefer irc then waiting for answers on forums , more fast
<DarkSmoke> ;p
<sdh> the upgrade to ibex broke my middle mouse button in X and left my xorg.conf full of "# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used" -- which is great, but doesn't explain anything about how to configure HAL to get my mouse back :)
<tarheelcoxn> launchpad is not forums
<DarkSmoke> yeah i know
<bsnider> one day from release candidate doesn't make it beta
<tarheelcoxn> DarkSmoke: launchpad is where the bug tracker lives. if it has been fixed, it's noted there
<mnemoc> gamma :)
<bsnider> it was beta fro one day earlier this month
<DarkSmoke> bsnider: then was it called?
<DarkSmoke> 90% RC ?
<DarkSmoke> :/
<bsnider> call it whatever you want. if you want to download the beta image go ahead. it's still available.
<tarheelcoxn> if you want to check for yourself, get a daily build and check
<bsnider> you'll run into all kinds of bugs that have been fixed though
<tarheelcoxn> if you want to find out if it has fixed before checking for yourself, look in launchpad
<DarkSmoke> is the daily-live for the live cd and and the daily for alt cd ?
<willy2> anyone using xsane ?
<noriyuki> hey
<joaopinto> does it make sense to report a bug about an ATI newer video card not supported by Hardy ? Knowing it would require a driver upgrade that will not be provided at this time ?
<noriyuki> I got a graphical problem here.... after updates "gnome-settings daemon" is failing to put the theme I had before updates I think its crashing but  im not sure? any help?
<AaronMT> Anyone know how ot enable triple buffering
<noam_> a quick question: has the sound-in-flash problem in kubuntu 8.10 beta been solved?
<noriyuki> noam_ what do you mean
<noam_> last time i checked, a few days ago, sound in flash didn't work. in kubuntu 8.10 beta
<noam_> i'm basically waiting for it to be fixed before i migrate from windows
<noriyuki> ummm well this is ubuntu channel not kubuntus I dont know if any of this people xould help
<noriyuki> how ever in ubuntu 8.10 is working fine:)
<noriyuki> but
<noriyuki> noam_, it could be something I know
<noriyuki> does kubuntu uses pulseaudio?
<JontheEchidna> noriyuki: not as far as I know
<bsnider> kde is supposed to be using phonon instead of pulseaudio
<bsnider> but kde can use pulseaudio
<noriyuki> mmmm got it so I cant help...
<noriyuki> XP
<noriyuki> hey guys
<noriyuki> I got a graphical problem here.... after updates "gnome-settings daemon" is failing to put the theme I had before updates I think its crashing but  im not sure? any help?
<noriyuki> JontheEchidna, bsnider , any idea....?
<bsnider> try uding a different theme and see if there's any problem
<noriyuki> the thing looks really easy to solve I just need someone to address me to the answe:P
<noriyuki> bsnider, is not the theme, it is the daemon... it says before opening that there is a problem and it could be crashing with bonobo something or a kde setting
<bsnider> you're using kde?
<noriyuki> no
<bsnider> there's no problem here, i fthat's any help
<noriyuki> hahah you solved all mine then:P
<noriyuki> its ok I will wait for the next updaate
<noriyuki> thanks for helping!
<jmworx> can someone tell me where networkmanager is supposed to store the system's IP address (for a static IP config)
<jmworx> Every time I reboot the machine, it loses the network configuration.
<bsnider> i think that bug was fixed
<bsnider> do you have all of the updates?
<scientus> my update manager and synaptic is completely broken and freezes on lanch
<jmworx> bsnider: Yes, I just updated
<scientus> even with --purge and reinstall
<scientus> apt-get stil workds
<AaronMT> Hey, please, can someone do me a favor and pastebin the following file /etc/acpi/video_brightnessup.sh and brightnessdown.sh?
<bsnider> jmworx, bug 256054 is probably the one that affects you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256054 in network-manager "[intrepid] new 0.7 branch ignores /etc/network/interfaces" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256054
<jmworx> bsnider: I don't think that's the same problem
<AaronMT> You can use pastebin.mozilla.org
<AaronMT> I'd apprecaite it
<jmworx> there's *nothing* written in my /etc/network/interfaces, so the problem isn't that it's being ignored
<bsnider> jmworx, well, file a new bug then i guess
<jmworx> bsnider: but back to my original question... where is the information *supposed* to go.
<jmworx> It help a lot filing a bug report if you know what the correct behaviour is
<bsnider> i've read about people complaining about this issue for months. i can't believe it isn't fixed by now, although hardly anyone uses static ip anymore
<bsnider> i believe it's supposed to go in /et/network/interfaces
<bsnider> that's why i think that's the bug
<bsnider> yes, that's the file. /etc/network/interfaces
<AaronMT> Can someone please pastebin the contents of the files I posted ^
<bsnider> AaronMT, hold your horses
<bsnider> first file http://paste.ubuntu.com/61194/
<bsnider> second file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61196/
<AaronMT> Thank you
<arrrghhh> so intrepid is cool, but i'm having the same issues with video card installation.  it worked, but when i run nvidia-settings and try to set my video card up, i click "save to config file" and it crashes...  my old xorg.conf evidently won't work as when i first booted intrepid it said it couldn't load with my current config.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, that's a known bug in nvidia-settings
<arrrghhh> bsnider, any workarounds?  i run "system settings" and literally nothing happens... which is a little disturbing.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, i'm confused about what you mean
<mnemoc> arrrghhh: segfault most probably :p
<mnemoc> arrrghhh: try running it from command line
<arrrghhh> bsnider, well the old system settings in kde3 was where i set everything from user accts to display settings etc.
<bsnider> what does system settings have to do with your graphics card?
<bsnider> oh, you're using kde
<bsnider> stop doing that
<arrrghhh> bsnider, nothing, but i was hoping i could set my screen resolution from it.
<arrrghhh> uh...
<arrrghhh> oh i thought i went to kubuntu+1
<arrrghhh> wth
<bsnider> you want your resolution to be the native monitor resolution right?
<arrrghhh> i can't use gnome.  and yes.
<bsnider> there is no kubuntu+1
<arrrghhh> maybe that's why i'm here lol
<bsnider> ok, no problem
<bsnider> the nvidia driver will automatically drive the monitor up that high. you just have to load it
<arrrghhh> nvidia-settings is a good tool, but not if it doesn't work.
<arrrghhh> bsnider, nvidia-xconfig?
<bsnider> NO
<arrrghhh> lol
<bsnider> do NOT use that command
<mirak> where can I find fixboot and fixmbr ?
<arrrghhh> ok
<bsnider> mirak, on the windows xp disc
<arrrghhh> mirak, sounds like windows fix tools...
<arrrghhh> yea you can boot into recovery console and run those mirak
<mirak> no they where available on ubuntu
<bsnider> arrrghhh, open a terminal and run the following command: dkms status
<arrrghhh> bsnider, hold please
<mirak> I need the linux version
<mnemoc> cat /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin  :)
<bsnider> arrrghhh, if you get "built" or "added" instead of "installed, you've got an issue
<arrrghhh> bsnider, i get two, one for 2.6.24 and one for 2.6.27.  both are "installed"
<bsnider> good
<bsnider> now you need a working xorg.conf
<arrrghhh> bsnider, which i had with hardy... i still have the xorg.conf i ran with hardy.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, that one won't work anymore
<arrrghhh> mirak, what are you wanting to achieve?
<bsnider> \use this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/61200/
<arrrghhh> bsnider, lol i gathered that.
<bsnider> after you've got that file in place, reboot. it will work
<mirak> arrrghhh: I need to fix windows boot, and I need to do it from linux. so in the past I used fixboot, but it's not available on ubuntu anymore for copyright reasons
<arrrghhh> mirak, i'd use the windows utilities to fix windows problems... usually a bad idea to mix that stuff.  like trying to use a windows tool to fix a linux problem, not a good idea.
<bsnider> no offense to jonathan riddell or anyone else, but if you wantt o use kde, you might consider one of the distros that specializes in it, like suse or mandriva
<willy2> anyone use a scanner ?
<mirak> arrrghhh: so you are just wrong, I already used it, it works fine
<arrrghhh> bsnider, well i really do like ubuntu.  suse gave me a bad taste and mandriva i haven't used in a looooong time.  kde runs great w/ubuntu, it just seems to get a lot less polishing and attention than the gnome counterpart.
<arrrghhh> mirak, i didn't say it's impossible just a bad idea.  sheesh.
<bsnider> well of course because ubuntu's specialty is gnome
<willy2> sc
<arrrghhh> yea.... and i... don't like gnome.
<zyrorl_> anyone else having issues with gnome-settings-daemon crashing since the last update?
<mirak> arrrghhh: since it works fine, it's not
<zyrorl_> it wont stay up
<zyrorl_> starts up then dies
<mirak> I just need to find it since it's not shipped with ubuntu anymore
<zyrorl_> so none of my themes work, and volume control applet is fubar
<arrrghhh> mirak, whatever.  i'm just telling you how things work and what's a good idea and what's not.  have you tried google?  it's an amazing tool.
<zyrorl_> mm looks like other ppl on forums have the same issue
<mirak> arrrghhh: yes, but I can't find yet the upstream website
<bsnider> zyrorl, there was someone in here earlier complaining about it
<arrrghhh> bsnider, well that's not exactly what i wanted for a configuration but we'll see...
<Nickname_> haffi__
<arrrghhh> well imma try it.  brb
<zyrorl_> bsnider,  yeah there seems to be a workaround for it something in libvisual broke in the last break
<zyrorl_> i ran: sudo mv /usr/lib/libvisual-0.4/actor/actor_nastyfft.so /usr/lib/libvisual-0.4/actor/actor_nastyfft.so.FIXME
<zyrorl_> and it fixed it
<zyrorl_> stopped gnome-settings-daemon crashing at least
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> i ran a configure script and got "error: Couldn't compile moc output"
<lubosz> google does not seem to give good info on that
<lubosz> any advice?
<lubosz> checking for Qt4 libraries >= 4.1.1... found
<lubosz> checking for functionnal Qt setup... nope
<lubosz> configure: error: Couldn't compile moc output
<chuxxsss> hi all I having a problem now with with flash player can't get it to work as there is no 64 bit linux one on the adobe site any help would be need
<chuxxsss> think I fix it must be getting old
<tMish> Which option to 'apt-get install' let me install but skip the configuration step ?
<lubosz> tMish: only download the debs?? y?
<jmworx> bsnider: apparently, it's the "Auto eth0" that's causing problem
<jmworx> I'm not yet sure whether it's actually a bug or a case of really bad interface
<jmworx> Of course, the fact that the config tools change with every Ubuntu release doesn't help either
<arrrghhh> bsnider, yea that broke X.  defaulted back to an even lower resolution.
<bsnider> arrthen you've likely got the wrong driver
<bsnider> which nvidia card is it?
<bsnider> the 173 should be used for geforce 5k cards. anything newer should use 177. anything older than the geforce 5k won't work
<arrrghhh> bsnider, okie so i'm back to where i was.  nvidia-settings does segfault when i try to save config settings.  i'm using 177, i have an 8600gt.
<bsnider> check dmesg to see why the driver isn't being loaded
<arrrghhh> i would think the driver is being loaded...  nvidia-settings works up until i hit save config settings.
<arrrghhh> i wouldn't think nvidia-settings would run at all (at least with any functionality) if the nvidia driver was not being loaded.
<bsnider> it's being loaded but hte monitor is at the wrong resolution?
<bsnider> that's hard to believe
<arrrghhh> well it's at 1024x768.  full resolution is 1280x1024.  i can pick higher resolutions, but not that one.  my second screen (an hd lcd) detects the proper resolution when i enable it, but i can't save the settings w/o the program segfaulting.
<bsnider> what kind of crummy monitor is this?
<arrrghhh> a crummy dell.
<bsnider> you'll have to hack the xorg.conf file manually
<bsnider> there's no other way
<arrrghhh> i don't get why my old xorg.conf doesn't work?
<bsnider> because the new x server doesn't need it anymore
<arrrghhh> i had it setup perfect.  took me a while (including custom hacking)
<bsnider> unless you're loading a proprietary driver
<arrrghhh> so what configures it?
<arrrghhh> oh
<arrrghhh> well... that still doesn't make sense why it won't work.
<bsnider> nothing configures it
<bsnider> it isn't supposed to exist
<arrrghhh> now you're just confusing me further.  how does xorg get its configuration if it's not supposed to exist?
<bsnider> those settings have been moved elsewhere
<bsnider> the only reason to use it is if you're using the nvidia driver or fglrx. in other words, a driver that xorg doesn't support
<arrrghhh> yea.  i know they can't support the driver since it's properitary, but still... i got this working in feisty, gutsy and hardy.
<arrrghhh> i was hoping it would get easier... it seems to have done the opposite.
<bsnider> your monitor is the issue here, not xorg
<arrrghhh> it seems my video card is the issue.
<mirak> arrrghhh: http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/  I found it
<bsnider> it's expected to transmit proper information, and it doesn't appear to be doing so
<arrrghhh> bsnider, well... it is a piece of crap.  it's an old dell 17" lcd.  still, i set it up before properly i don't see why i can't do it again.  why is the nvidia-settings application segfaulting?
<bsnider> because it is
<bsnider> it is for everybody
<bicchi> where can i download the iso image from the release candidate of october 23
<arrrghhh> awesome?  it didn't used it.
<arrrghhh> der it didn't used to.
<arrrghhh> bicchi, ubuntu.com
<bsnider> it isn't the 23rd yet, to my knowledge
<bicchi> i tough on the 23 there was supposed to be a new iso image
<arrrghhh> bicchi, oh the RC isn't out yet.
<bicchi> when ?
<arrrghhh> bicchi, well the 23rd on their time... which i think is pacific.  just cuz it's already the 23rd for you doesn't mean it is for the rest of the world.
<mirak> arrrghhh: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/ms-sys/
<alabamahit> ?
<alabamahit> RC
<arrrghhh> release candidate
<jyro> Yesterday's updates messed up a lot of things for me.  My laptop can no longer sleep.  Gnome-settings-daemon won't run.  Both the power applet and sound applet no longer function.
<samuel> Can anyone advise me how to debug a dhcp issue - I have a dhcp server running, I think it is configured correctly. My network card is in 'master' mode and the windows laptop can see the network. However, it won't connect. There doesn't seem to be any output in syslog about why it is failing!
<jyro> Has anyone else had similar difficulties after the latest updates?
<arrrghhh> mirak, what is that?
<alabamahit> thought it was due 30th?
<arrrghhh> alabamahit, the final version.  there's many versions prior to "final release"
<arrrghhh> the ubuntu site has a roadmap talking about the different versions and what their goals are.
<mirak> arrrghhh: that fixboot and fixmbr for linux
<arrrghhh> mirak, you were the one looking for it not me lol.  glad you found it, hope ya don't break your windoze install?
<arrrghhh> ! not ? lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not ? lol
<arrrghhh> you wouldn't ubottu
<mirak> arrrghhh: well it's already broken, it can't be worse I think
<arrrghhh> mirak, assuming all your data is intact it can get a lot worse.
<mirak> arrrghhh: I have no valuable data on windows
<mirak> it's just a gaming OS
<arrrghhh> ditto.
<alabamahit> i got windows on a different hard drive lol
<arrrghhh> ditto!
<arrrghhh> i scraped up an old 40gb hdd to put it on haha
<alabamahit> mirak: if your doing that....Unhook your HD with winblows on it.
<alabamahit> If its vista at least
<alabamahit> it will crash vista boot
<ret> i have a semi-serious issue with gnome-terminal and certain fonts.
<arrrghhh> ret, use fonts that work?
<ret> my irc client, atleast -- doesn't attempt to show timestamps until i hit an enter key, or certain user input/output.
<mirak> alabamahit: well since you must specify a linux block device it's ok. If I was running the fixboot of windows I would unplug my linux drive
<ret> or sometimes it doesn't until i grab the screen, et al.
<ret> is this a common problem?
<ret> arrrghhh: erm, why wouldn't all fonts work properly?
<mirak> alabamahit: I have it on another drive too, that's less shit to deal with
<samuel> DHCP debug anyone?
<alabamahit> mirak: just saying cause i have done it...Even on Different hard drives. I installed this install of Linux, and my Vista Crash...
<arrrghhh> ret, beats the heck outta me.  i've never even changed the font lol.
<alabamahit> mirak: very true all i ahve to do is hit into my boot menu on restart and select the winblows hard drive if i need to run it.
<mirak> alabamahit: well I installed intrepid, and my windows on the other drive died, I don't know why
<arrrghhh> !ask | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alabamahit> mirak: thats what im saying, lol
<PC-Ente> huhu
<mirak> alabamahit: I have at least a chainload in grub to boot directly on windows drive
<PC-Ente> on witch kernel is the latest ubuntu kernel
<PC-Ente> is it 2.6.27.2 ?
<ret> most fonts have similar behavior.
<ret> i think its more of a gnome-term prob.
<arrrghhh> PC-Ente, 2.6.27-7
<alabamahit> mirak:  i did the same thing...installed Ubuntu on 500 gigHD and had Vista on a 200gigHD and Vista died lol
<PC-Ente> arrrghhh, year but is the sorce of the ubuntu kernel the one from 2.6.27.2 or an older one ?
<arrrghhh> alabamahit, which did you install first?
<arrrghhh> PC-Ente, i don't understand the question.  they use 2.6.27-7
<alabamahit> vista was already installed...thats why it did what it did
<PC-Ente> is 2.6.27-7 based on 26.27.2 i wana know
<arrrghhh> the kernel freeze is already past to this should be the final one.
<mirak> ok
<mirak> now I will reboot
<mirak> bye
<mirak> adios !!
<alabamahit> later
<arrrghhh> PC-Ente, well they're all "based" on eachother.  they are improvements.  2.6 forked from 2.4... i dunno what you are asking.
<samuel> I am struggling with a dhcp server that doesn't seem to give out addresses. I can't be sure where it is failing because after it has started up it doesn't seem to dump _any_ more messages in syslog.
<PC-Ente> okay there is the offical kernel source from kernel.org
<PC-Ente> http://kernel.org/
<alabamahit> is there a way to get a menu to choose what OS to boot? without me haveing to press F10 on boot to go into Vista?
<arrrghhh> PC-Ente, yes
<PC-Ente> latest stable version is 2.6.27.2
<bsnider> it isn't much of a dhcp server then
<PC-Ente> my ubuntu kernel is 2.6.27-7
<alabamahit> Note: if i dotn press anything it boots straight into Linux
<arrrghhh> PC-Ente, maybe they're using a git kernal, i dunno.  i think there's an ubuntu-kernel?
<PC-Ente> is this kernel based on the source fom 2.6.27.2 the lates kernel.org realase or is it an ubunut-own kernel thats maybe just based on 2.6.27 relese
<arrrghhh> PC-Ente, there's an ubuntu-server channel i know for sure.  i don't know if there's a specific kernel channel or not.
<PC-Ente> dont talking about channels
<PC-Ente> but doesnt matter i build the 2.6.27.2 kernel fom source and see how it works, because ther sould be some fixes in it that fixes problems on my Laptop
<ret> has anyone had font problems?
<arrrghhh> PC-Ente, i think there's a language barrier... i don't know how to answer your question and i'm by no means a kernel expert.
<ret> hmm, the 'fixed' font works.
<ret> actually, rather well, but its just not the font i'd want for a terminal in every terminal.
<alabamahit> is there a way to get a menu to choose what OS to boot? without me haveing to press F10 on boot to go into Vista?
<zyrorl> alabamahit yes
<zyrorl> grub
<alabamahit> ...how lol
<zyrorl> if you google it you'll find it
<zyrorl> http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=3&q=http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622&usg=AFQjCNED0LWnt4hB8u9z796Ktc0Oulcfrw
<zyrorl> at a glance
<PC-Ente> so one time again
<alabamahit> zyrorl, thanks :)
<PC-Ente> Is the ubuntu kernel 2.6.27-7 based on the lates kernel.org release 2.6.27.2 ?
<justizin> PC-Ente: typically that is implied by that sort of versioning scheme.  -7 should indicate 7, or maybe 8, packagings of the same upstream version.
<lfaraone> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lfaraone> !adobeflash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobeflash
<chuxxsss> thank
<chuxxsss> look who ever did the work with firefox thank you its gr8
<chuxxsss> flash is fixed
<chuxxsss> used gnash
<chuxxsss> you need to set gnash up for end uses to use for 64 version
<Daemonik> Where can I get OpenOffice.org 3 for Ubuntu 8.04 amd64?
<bsnider> Daemonik, https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<samuel> I have an access point here that seems to think it is WPA2 encrypted - but I haven't set it up to be :S ANy ideas?
<samuel> I used wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap
<samuel> to make the vap and then set the essid with iwconfig - didn't do any WPA2 stuff...
<coppro> I think NetworkManager is breaking my wireless
<coppro> as soon as I disabled it, I could connect :/
<Daemonik> bsnider, Thank you
<arrrghhh> bsnider, so u think u can look @ my old xorg.conf and see why it isn't working?  i can't seem to configure it myself & have it functioning.
<bsnider> guglhggggg
<bsnider> ok
<bsnider> i reluctantly agree
<arrrghhh> lol
<bsnider> i love being an unpaid nvidia support rep
<coppro> anyone know why networkmanager sucks again?
<bsnider> it;s a great deal for nvidia
<arrrghhh> bsnider, well nvidia won't help ha!
<bsnider> yes but they should. it's their driver
<arrrghhh> yea... and it sucks.  i wish there was an open-source version of their driver.
<arrrghhh> makes me want an ati... i mean amd card.
<coppro> that isn't much better...
<bsnider> all the open source graphics drives are even worse
<DarthFrog> Has anyone else had Firefox not using DNS since doing a dist-upgrade today?  Firefox will load sites by IP address but can't find them by name.  Konqueror works fine. DNS is working.
<arrrghhh> yea but hopefully it will.  and from what i've heard intrepid deals with ati cards better than nvidia.
<arrrghhh> DarthFrog, works fine for me.
<DarthFrog> arrrghhh: Hmm.  Wonder why I'm special? :-)
<bsnider> wrong. intrepid doesn't deal with ati cards better than nvidia
<DarthFrog> Chatzilla can't do DNS, either.
<coppro> DarthFrog: works fine for me
<arrrghhh> bsnider, just from what i've heard with peoples & experiences with upgraging to inrepid.
<arrrghhh> DarthFrog, do you have a custom config for firefox maybe?
<arrrghhh> DarthFrog, try blasting out your profile.
<coppro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=758356
<coppro> DarthFrog: try that
<arrrghhh> DarthFrog, yea disable ipv6 and put opendns into your router.  both very good suggestiongs.
<arrrghhh> der.  suggestions.
<DarthFrog> arrrghhh: What does blasting out your profile mean?  I've already disabled IPv6 DNS.
<coppro> DarthFrog: remove the profile files
<coppro> (I would suggest just backing up and seeing if it works first)
<coppro> also, try safe mode
<arrrghhh> ~/.mozilla/ is where your profile lies.  firefox website has some great instructions related to that.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, the fglrx driver didn't work at all until canonical obtained a pre-release of catalyst 8.11 last week
<arrrghhh> bsnider, okie?
<coppro> fglrx is stupid
<bsnider> the nvidia driver worked from the start
<arrrghhh> like i said i had this setup perfectly in feisty, gutsy and hardy.
<bsnider> were you going to show me the xorg.conf file?
<bsnider> i don't see it
<arrrghhh> oh!  sure 1 sec
<arrrghhh> http://pastebin.com/db3849fc  thanks bsnider
<alabamahit> Hey, i just looks at my Grub..
<alabamahit> i have 2 kernels.......
<DarthFrog> arrrghhh: "blasting" out my profile (i.e. renaming ~/.mozilla) didn't work. :-(
<alabamahit> 2.6.27-7-generic and 2.6.27-4-generic
<alabamahit> do i need to remove the old one?
<arrrghhh> DarthFrog, well that's not exactly how you blast out your profile.  so you have opendns in your router and ipv6 is turned off in about:config?
<arrrghhh> alabamahit, you can remove the old one from /boot/grub/menu.lst if you wish.
<Puppy> My installer is hanging trying to detect my raid drives, any ideas anyone ?
<alabamahit> arrrghhh: does that remove it from my system?
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-23
<alabamahit> I asume not...
<alabamahit> Or do i not need to mess with that.
<arrrghhh> i wouldn't worry about it.
<arrrghhh> menu.lst is just that grub menu, it doesn't not remove it from your system.
<alabamahit> why would my system have 2 kernels?
<alabamahit> is that normal?
<coppro> yes
<eddVRS_> yes
<arrrghhh> alabamahit, happens when you get a kernel upgrade
<coppro> after a kernel upgrade, your system keeps the old one around
<arrrghhh> i've had 6 or 7.
<coppro> in case the new one doesn't work
<coppro> you can manually remove the packages
<alabamahit> oh
<alabamahit> so its a good thing to have more than one kernal
<eddVRS_> it's not a bad thing
<arrrghhh> it's kept just like coppro said, in case something doesn't work with the new one
<arrrghhh> unless you're really hurtin for hdd space i wouldn't worry about it.
<alabamahit> and the system auto goes into newest kernal
<mkhlnsh> hi. i just had a problem with nvidia-settings when trying to save settings on the xorg.conf file. i think is kinda related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/194528 but is kinda different. i'm not sure if i should file another bug what should i do? i've done sudo nvidia-xconfig before trying again gksu nvidia-settings and it worked well after that. so it may be that when installing nvidia drivers nvidia-xconfig is
<mkhlnsh> not run, but should i file a bug or just say the same things on this, already filed bug?
<arrrghhh> Puppy, hardware raid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194528 in nvidia-settings "[Hardy] nvidia-settings crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Puppy> arrrghhh erm.. not wuite sure lol
<alabamahit> arrrghhh: not worried about space, lol...close to terra on this box
<Puppy> arrrghhh - it plugs intot he MB, not a pci slot
<DarthFrog> arrrghhh: I've just put OpenDNS in the router and setup resolv.conf to use it as the primary nameserver.  No joy.
<alabamahit> Puppy: whasts wrong?
<DarthFrog> Again, DNS is working everywhere else except in Firefox & Chatzilla.  I can ping.  I can ssh.  I can browse in Konq.
<arrrghhh> DarthFrog, try removing and reinstalling firefox?
<DarthFrog> arrrghhh: Yes.
<Puppy> alabamahit arrrghhh - my installer is hanging detecting my sata drives and cant detect them for partitioning, getting gpartition now
<arrrghhh> something's messed up with firefox obviously, but it's working fine for me.  do you delete everything related to FF after uninstalling?
<Puppy> alabamahit arrrghhh - gparted sorry
<alabamahit> Puppy: if its a SATA drive.....
<alabamahit> ?
<arrrghhh> Puppy, you still didn't answer my question
<Puppy> alabamahit - yes sata
<Puppy> arrrghhh erm.. not wuite sure lol
<alabamahit> Puppy: if its a SATA drive that is pluged in Motherboard and not in your gParter..
<Puppy> arrrghhh - it plugs intot he MB, not a pci slot
<DarthFrog> arrrghhh: I've disabled proxying in Firefox. I've disabled IPv6 DNS in firefox.  I've reinstalled firefox.
<alabamahit> you dont have the Drivers.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, what are you running here? is it separate screens or twinview?
<Puppy> alabamahit - yeah i dont have them, and not sure how to find them
<arrrghhh> bs66_66, separate screens i thought.
<arrrghhh> bs66_66, sorry
<Puppy> alabamahit - it asks me to selec them, or give it a floppy with them on
<arrrghhh> bsnider, separate screens i thought.
<Puppy> alabamahit - but i dont know where to find them
<alabamahit> Puppy: I have the same problems....i got 5 onboard  SATA things...but cant use them...i have a PCI that i have my SATA drive plug in.
<arrrghhh> Puppy, how did you setup the RAID array?
<limecat> help :( i updated my computer this morning, rebooted, and now everything is screwed up--theme colors are off, volume control applet crashed, pulse is generating dmesg errors, the panels look goofy, pidgin wont launch, etc etc etc
<limecat> and i have no idea where to begin troubleshooting
<Puppy> arrrghhh - not really much to do.. set the raids to sata plug em in power em and off i went ( with windows )
<alabamahit> arrrghhh: its a onboard he is pluged into...he need drivers i think.
<limecat> a little googling suggests perhaps vaguely some policykit problem, but i have no idea how to fix that and no solutions were suggested
<alabamahit> wait
<Puppy> alabamahit - yeah thats you on hard raid, vs my soft raid ? correct ?
<arrrghhh> Puppy, if you configured your RAID before booting any OS - like in your BIOS kinda - then it's hardware RAID.
<alabamahit> Puppy: in your bois is SATA on?
<mkhlnsh> anyone?
<Puppy> arrrghhh - watch this - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fkCvYLOfoaE
<alabamahit> maybe youahve drivers just not cut on.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, well this thing is pretty much a mess, but try this one http://pastebin.com/m30a00e6b
<Puppy> alabamahit - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fkCvYLOfoaE
<Puppy> alabamahit arrrghhh - ive tryed all options
<arrrghhh> bsnider, lol thanks.  nvidia-settings was run a couple of times.
<alabamahit> bad view Puppy what did it do?
<alabamahit> IDE?
<arrrghhh> Puppy, so did you setup the RAID before booting ANY O/S?
<Puppy> ive set it to native ide, legacy ide, sata imcp, does the same thing no matter what
<alabamahit> Puppy: i would say this then...you dont have the dirvers for it.
<Puppy> arrrghhh - ive been running on bative ide for xp
<Puppy> alabamahit - any idea where i can get them ?
<arrrghhh> Puppy, that doesn't make any sense to me....
<Puppy> alabamahit - im hoping gparted will have them
<alabamahit> Puppy: your computers manufature site.
<Puppy> alabamahit - i built it myself
<Puppy> alabamahit - im runnign on the HD's now on XP..
<Puppy> alabamahit - and they work fine...
<alabamahit> Puppy: XP is IDE not the SATA?
<Puppy> alabamahit - i can set it to both
<arrrghhh> gonna try this.  brb
<Puppy> alabamahit and i have the raid controller drivers on the MB install disk, installed and runngin on XP
<arrrghhh> Puppy, sounds like software RAID.  that sucks.  i don't know how that'll work for you.
<alabamahit> you have 2 hard drvies?
<Puppy> arrrghhh - i read this - http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu8.04-with-software-raid1
<alabamahit> brb smoke break.
<Puppy> arrrghhh - but i dont get the options cos it cant see the HD's at all
<arrrghhh> software RAID is dependent on the OS.  hardware RAID is not OS dependent.
<arrrghhh> you're not listening.  i'll bbl
<alabamahit> Puppy: if you cant see its im sure you missing driver i done the same......my onboard did not view in gParter...but i plugged into my PCI slot one and worked perfect....Im on it now, lol
<alabamahit> but relly smoke break.
<alabamahit> brb
<Puppy> alabamahit - np ty
<n0mer> hi folks
<isilion> please read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<n0mer> does anyone know whether intrepid RC  images are already uploaded somewhere?
<n0mer> 23th of October - time for rc :)
<eddVRS_> exciting stuff
<bsnider> n0mer, what country do you live in?
<mkhlnsh> n0mer, i'm not sure, but if ya wanna try the lastest use: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081022/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20081022/
<limecat> anyone running the beta have issues after updating today?
<arrrghhh> bsnider, well it broke the first reboot.  now after the second i'm back to vesa.
<limecat> everything broke :\
<bsnider> limecat, apparently a lot of people had issues
<arrrghhh> brb
<isilion> limecat, what beta are you referring to?
<WarriorSl> someone help me, i'm trying to use a program that uses oss with aoss to mix the sound with other sound in my pc, but the program don't outputs and inputs any sound
<mkhlnsh> limecat, i have nothing broken...
<limecat> is there a general idea of how to fix it, or am i better off A) reinstalling with RC, or B) reinstalling with final release
<bsnider> arrrghhh, try dmesg, look for info about why the driver isn't loading
<limecat> isilion: intrepid beta
<limecat> technically the daily image froom 10/15
<mkhlnsh> limecat, what broke?
<n0mer> bsnider: Ukraine
<limecat> well, rebooted, gnome loads, volume control crashed, the theme is straight blue (human theme doesnt load), pidgin wont load, pulseaudio is generating errors in dmesg about permissions denied (not sure if its related)
<limecat> gnomepanels and nautilus are messed up too
<n0mer> mkhlnsh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule October 23rd Release candidate
<limecat> and ive already tried creating a new user, it keeps the same issues
<mkhlnsh> n0mer, thanks :)
<limecat> oh and the power monitor applet doesnt load either
<Puppy> Gpart picks up the drives fine, but ubuntu does not....
<Puppy> arrrghhh - im sorry if you think im not listening, that is not the case
<arrrghhh> bsnider, so... http://pastebin.com/d111810bd that looks a little slimmer than it should be.  this is what i get for xorg.conf when activating the nvidia driver & rebooting.
<Puppy> arrrghhh - i know its soft raid, i said that a few times :S
<arrrghhh> k you kept saying you weren't sure.  if it was hardware raid you wouldn't really have problems like this.
<arrrghhh> you can break the raid and re-setup it with ubuntu, but then windows won't work.
<limecat> looks like compiz segfaulted too :\
<n0mer> mkhlnsh: maybe here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20081022.1/
<eddVRS_> exit
<eddVRS_> doh
<n0mer> mkhlnsh: 22-Oct-2008 21:48
<bsnider> arrrghhh, the module section isn't necessary. glx is automatically loaded
<mkhlnsh> n0mer, ya didn't say if ya need server. i forgot about server :-"
<arrrghhh> bsnider, keep in mind i didn't create that xorg.conf.  nvidia driver did.  what do i need to change to get my 2nd screen activated & my first screen to the correct resolution?  i know the exact resolutions both monitors can handle.
<n0mer> yes, server for amd64
<Puppy> arrrghhh - so there is no way for ubuntu to pick up the soft raid, even though gparted can ?
<arrrghhh> Puppy, well i would assume the ubuntu installer uses gparted or some form of it.  i don't know, i've always stayed FAR from software raid.  just a bad idea.
<arrrghhh> anything that makes hardware os dependent is a bad idea.  especially when it comes to hard drives lol.
<Puppy> arrrghhh - i have another pc downstairs with softraid also, and that works fine with ubuntu, dofferent mobo, but soft raid also
<arrrghhh> dunno.  i've never used software raid.
<arrrghhh> Puppy, is that system using windows first as well?  cuz that seems to be the source of your problems.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, i'm assuming you'd need 2 screen sections and 2 device sections
<mkhlnsh> n0mer, i think ya should wait a litle 'till it says 23-Oct... here is 23-Oct but it's 2:30 am +03:00 GMT. still half an hour 'till "real" 23.
<Puppy> arrrghhh - yes im using windows on the system now lol
<Puppy> arrrghhh <- this is the same system runnign xp
<Puppy> arrrghhh - i have another hd in just for ubuntu
<arrrghhh> Puppy, i don't do software raid.  i've actually never setup ubuntu with any raid.
<arrrghhh> so why are you using raid at all?  unplug all the hdds except the one you want to use for ubuntu.  problem solved lol.
<Puppy> arrrghhh - well thanks a lot for trying to help, most appreciated, ill solve this eventually :D
<Puppy> arrrghhh - ive tryed that, still dont pick it up
<arrrghhh> yea it's that software raid.  i'd say you're gonna have to break it.
<Puppy> arrrghhh - define break ?
<arrrghhh> uh undo the software raid?  i would assume that would warrant a reformat... like i said, never used software raid.
<Puppy> arrrghhh - reinstallign win is not a problem, if its gonna get both running
<Puppy> but all the raid drivers are installe don XP, when i take the XP HD out, its not there any more ..
<arrrghhh> Puppy, i don't know how software raid works.  there'a a ton of info on it i'm sure, i've just never cared to read any of it since software raid seems like a waste of time to me.
<Puppy> arrrghhh - well ive read a few guides on " installing ubuntu with soft raid " but none of them describe the options i se on the installer
<arrrghhh> Puppy, i think your software raid setup on winxp is screwing everything up.  wipe the hdds, break the software raid, then you can set it up in ubuntu.  now the software raid for ubuntu will probably not work for windows.  see why software raid sucks?
<Puppy> arrrghhh - the software reaid is loaded with the OS, nothgin is written to the bois... i can take out the xp HS in 2 seconds, and just put a formatted drive in
<arrrghhh> bsnider, any ideas on how to get my 2nd screen enabled?  and resolutions forced?  i don't mind putting them into xorg.conf so long as it works.
<arrrghhh> Puppy, ok...  i don't know how software raid works.  i'm assuming it would change the mbr or something on the hdds themselves.
<Puppy> yeah, but only to the XP drive
<Puppy> when XP was installed the other drive didnt exisy
<n0mer> mkhlnsh: this irc channels' local time is "kubrick.freenode.net Wednesday October 22 2008 -- 16:37:43 -07:00"
<Puppy> humm, ive had an idea
<arrrghhh> yes but when you installed software raid, it changed the mbr or the mft something on the hdd.
<Puppy> thanks for the help
<Puppy> back in a bit
<n0mer> mkhlnsh: you mean i should wait till 00:01 GMT/UTC? :)
<mkhlnsh> n0mer, i think so. :)
<bsnider> arrrghhh, let me try a more minimalist xorg.conf
<arrrghhh> i'm working on one myself...
<arrrghhh> i'd love to see what you come up with cuz i suck and getting xorg.conf files to work.  that's why i always used nvidia-settings.
<limecat> if i wanted to reinstall gnome/nautilus/etc, ubuntu-desktop covers all that right?
<histo> Anyone having problems with the screensaver not getting initiated in gnome?
<arrrghhh> limecat, at that point you might as well just reinstall ubuntu.
<limecat> :( i think ubuntu hates me, no matter how much love i show it
<limecat> the RC images are coming out in like 30 minutes you said?
<arrrghhh> limecat, linux can be trying at times.  simple configuration problems or permissions screw a lot of things up.
<arrrghhh> limecat, in the topic you can already get 'em i htink.
<arrrghhh> think
<limecat> ill try that
<bsnider> arrrghhh, try that one http://pastebin.com/m147de500
<arrrghhh> bsnider, k thanks.  gonna try urs then mine.  brb
<limecat> the announcements a lie :(  linked page has only old beta isos from the 2nd
<swuboo> Is anyone else having new problems with Flash in Intrepid 64?
<crimsun> swuboo: a bit more precisely, please?
<swuboo> Even youtube videos are deeply choppy and use up an entire processor core.
<crimsun> swuboo: arch? GNOME/KDE/Xfce?
<swuboo> Sounds cuts in and out, framerate is, I'd estimate around 5.  Gnome.
<bsnider> flash works great here on the same platform. i was just watching bill shatner complain about sulu earlier today.
<limecat> just curious, because google left me with heavily mixed messages--is it a "bad" idea to have /boot as ext3, and / as xfs?
<swuboo> I had stability issues with Flash in the previous iteration of Ubuntu, and it got choppy if I fullscreened, but now I can't even watch How Is Babby Formed.
<swuboo> At all.
<swuboo> Even a thirty second animated flash file is choppier than the North Atlantic and the sound cuts out.
<crimsun> limecat: not at all.
<pwnguin> ive never had good flash video playback
<pwnguin> runs like butt fullscreen
<swuboo> pwnguin: Neither have I, but it's gone from bad to crippled.
<crimsun> swuboo: I'm still awaiting an answer to my first question.
<swuboo> crimsun:  I did answer your first question.  Gnome, AMD64.
<mroc> hi.  i have a strange issue with compiz when i resume a session.  i'm not sure how to best describe it...it's like i have a rainbow of color stripes surrounding every window.  i have a screenshot i could upload.  if i reload compiz (via fusion-icon's reload window manager), it completely corrects itself.  should i file this as a bug?
<bsnider> he answered gnome
<crimsun> swuboo: you did?  I don't see any of ia32/i386, amd64/x86_64, ppc, hppa, lpia, ...
<bsnider> he said 64
<pwnguin> crimsun: is there another 64bit?
<swuboo> crimsun:  You didn't ask that, you just asked GNOME/KDE/xfe.
<crimsun> pwnguin: there are lots of 64 bits
<swuboo> But it's AMD X2 64.
<crimsun> swuboo: actually, I did ask, but I see you answered even prior to that.
<swuboo> Ah, well.  There we are then.
<crimsun> swuboo: [19:55]       crimsun | swuboo: arch? GNOME/KDE/Xfce?
<pwnguin> crimsun: yes. im sure he's gone and rebuilt ubuntu for ppc 64bit :P
<crimsun> pwnguin: some people do.  *shrug*
<swuboo> I interpreted arch as part of the following phrase, rather than an independent question, although I recognize that that was silly of me.
<crimsun> swuboo: anyhow, can you pass me a use case?
<crimsun> another one, sorry.  I can't get to that site, apparently.
<thewalrus> hi
<swuboo> You mean an example of a flash animation that buggers it?
<crimsun> swuboo: yes
<thewalrus> anyone could help me to install enlightenment 17 on intrepid?
<swuboo> http://www.somethingawful.com/flash/shmorky/babby.swf
<swuboo> It uses up so many CPU cycles I can't even use Pidgin while the site is open.
<swuboo> I had to kill it just to copy and paste the URL.
<bsnider> swuboo, which graphics driver?
<swuboo> nvidia.
<pwnguin> the fun thing about flash is that it's turing complete. is Flash killing playback, or is the swf itself just dumb?
<swuboo> bsnider:  More complete answer: nvidia restricted version 177.
<crimsun> swuboo: seems quite smooth here
<crimsun> swuboo: (same driver version in use locally)
<bsnider> swuboo, other than the fact that i'm using an intel cpu, we've got the same stuff in play here, and yet mine is perfect
<thewalrus> anyone could help me to install enlightenment 17 on intrepid?
<swuboo> Huh.  I'm not sure how to interpret this.
<crimsun> swuboo: sanity check: how did you install Flash?
<bsnider> i'm also using pulse 9.13 instead of 9.10 too
<swuboo> Crimsun: Synaptic.
<crimsun> I'm using 8.10's pulseaudio (0.9.10), so pulseaudio's probably not the culprit.
<swuboo> Could it be an old config file issue?
<swuboo> I haven't reinstalled the base system since, um, Warty.
<swuboo> Or possibly Hoary.
<bsnider> possibly
<pwnguin> swuboo: you could make a new user and see if that helps any
<crimsun> swuboo: ok, so flashplugin-nonfree [and not adobe-flashplugin from partner + getlibs]?
<swuboo> crimsun:  Correct, flashplugin-nonfree.
<crimsun> swuboo: can you purge both nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-nonfree, then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<swuboo> crimsun:  Can and will.  A moment.
<bsnider> swuboo, which browsers are you trying this in?
<swuboo> bsnider:  Firefox 3.
<DanaG> What's with the auto-exit in PA 0.9.12 and 0.9.13?  Is there any valid reason to make the daemon automatically exit when idle?
<DanaG> And I mean exit, not just let go of devices.
<DanaG> You'll pause a gstreamer app.... and then when you go to unpause it... the server is MIA.
<bsnider> not here
<crimsun> doesn't autoexit for me, either
<swuboo> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree and the same command for nspluginwrapper, followed by reinstallation do nothing.
<swuboo> Or rather, I've reinstalled flash, but I have the same issue.
<bsnider> DanaG, did you file a bug about that stuff you were talking about last night?
<DanaG> Well, it's after like 20 seconds idle.
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/352
<DanaG> What stuff was I talking about last night?  I frankly don't remember.
<DanaG> That ticket there is the "aborts on zeroconf connection" -- a different issue.
<bsnider> you wanted to rebuild pulse on your own system and couldn't because of automake and hten there was th pulse bug that was fixed in git etc.
<crimsun> swuboo: ok, good, and you have 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 of flashplugin-nonfree installed, correct?
<louise> uh, my system is trapped in a loop at the gdm login screen
<bsnider> no one on earth or in heaven's had more audio problems than you
<DanaG> =þ
<swuboo> crimsun; Installed it off synaptic less than two minutes ago.
<crimsun> I beg to differ
<crimsun> DanaG simply has experienced a different magnitude of audio problems
<DanaG> Perhaps I'm just more vocal about it, too. =þ
<louise> after the latest updated
<swuboo> crimsun: 10.0.12.36ubuntu
<louise> help me debug please
<arrrghhh> bsnider, well this is proving frustrating.  it always breaks unless the nvidia driver configures xorg.conf
<DanaG> I'm glad Flash 10 has been released, at least -- it'll finally force sites to fix their detection of 10 as 0.0.
<crimsun> swuboo: err, there's a trailing '1' there, correct?
<swuboo> No, there is not.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, look, i turn on my tv output when i need it. i don't have it on all the time and certainly not on a separate x screen, so i'm not the one to discuss it with. try talking to nvidia about it. they have a linux forum and you'll get a response from aaron plattner or someone
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I did finally figure out how to pass options to xorg drivers, no matter what driver is used.
<arrrghhh> bsnider, ok thanks.  i really do appreciate you tryin.  i'm just frustrated because i've done this before and this was the part i was dreading of the upgrade... i was hoping they "fixed" it - but nvidia hasn't, and ubuntu can't do a whole lot to fix the issue.  they've made it as painless as possible (as far as i can tell)
<DanaG> Now my xorg.conf has some nvidia options and some nv options, but since I now don't specify driver 'nv' -- it'll also work booted on a Savage, and just ignores the irrelevant options.
<tjansson> I installed Intrepid a while back but somehow the fast-user-switch-applet isn't available in my panels. How do I enable them?
<arrrghhh> it really does disturb me that system settings won't run tho...
<swuboo> Nope, definitely no trailing 1.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, on the mandriva box i have downstairs, systemsettings runs with the nvidia driver
<n0mer> mkhlnsh: is there any way to obtain ISO-files listed @ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20081022.1/ via BitTorrent?
<crimsun> swuboo: huh.  What's the output from `apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'?
 * DanaG wonders which is a wittier hostname: to5h1ba, or toshOLDba?
<swuboo> crimsun:  The same... but with a trailing 1.  I guess Synaptic was just lying.
<isilion> please read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<crimsun> swuboo: (you may have to adjust the column width)
<arrrghhh> bsnider, i guess i should try mandriva... i just got very used to how ubuntu does things.
<swuboo> crimsun:  Possibly, but not my most immediate concern.
<crimsun> swuboo: can you sanity-check that pulseaudio isn't the culprit, either?  You'll need to issue `pulseaudio -k' /after/ closing all audio & video apps
<crimsun> swuboo: then restart your web browser, and navigate to that web site
<bsnider> arrrghhh, i was very impressed by mandriva, except for their crappy package management system
<arrrghhh> bsnider, which is what i have really grown to LOVE with debian-based systems.
<swuboo> pulseaudio -k returns "W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader."
<crimsun> swuboo: known, not a problem
<bsnider> arrrghhh, texstar modified apt to manage rpms on his pclinuxos. why can't red hat and the rest of them do that? are they too stupid?
<swuboo> crimsun:  Okay.  Reopening Firefox, then.
<swuboo> crimsun:  Pegging CPU to the max, choppy as Hell, and for obvious reasons, also silent.
<arrrghhh> bsnider, i don't know... i guess they feel the way _they_ do things work and why change it?  i love apt.  couldn't leave it.
<swuboo> crimsun:  Pulseaudio is not the culprit.
<chuxxsss> hi all what does fence tool do
<bsnider> swuboo, you're convinced of that, are you?
<swuboo> bsnider:  Killing Pulseaudio doesn't help.
<louise> can someone help me out on this one? since the latest update I got locked in an endless loop at the gnome login window. /var/log/Xorg.0.log reveals an error : (ww) NV (0):  Unknown vendor specific block f
<isilion> please read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<bsnider> no
<mxiia> I can't mount my flashdrive, "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (usually /)" It's mountpoint is /media/MXIIAPortable it was /media/MXIIA's FDrive
<crimsun> swuboo: the silent portion can be tested/worked around/fixed by removing libasound2-plugins
<bsnider> louise, and which graphics driver is this now?
<swuboo> crimsun:  I'm fairly sure it's silent at the moment because you had me kill pulseaudio.
<louise> bsnider nvidia m8700
<louise> bsnider do you think the video driver is the culprit?
<crimsun> swuboo: well, that's partially to blame.  The real issue is that the conf for rerouting alsa-lib is still active.  See above statement regarding removing libasound2-plugins
<swuboo> crimsun:  Under the circumstances, I don't interpret silence as a problem, just as conformation that pulseaudio is not involved anymore.
<crimsun> swuboo: yes, in any case, tangential.
<bsnider> louise, i asked which graphics driver, not which graphics hardware
<crimsun> swuboo: are your Nvidia drivers functioning correctly?  I.e., does `glxinfo' give expected results?
<louise> bsnider, its the latest driver, 177.80 I guess
<swuboo> crimsun:  Attempting to remove that package requires me to remove pulseaudio and ubuntu-desktop.
<bsnider> and xvinfo
<crimsun> swuboo: dpkg -P --force-depends libasound2-plugins
<chuxxsss> the 177.80 work well for me
<swuboo> crimsun: glxinfo returns a great deal of hex I can't interpret.
<bsnider> what about xvinfo?
<crimsun> swuboo: ok, we'll start with `glxinfo|grep direct'
<louise> bsnider, xvinfo outputs "unable to open display"
<swuboo> Crimsun:  direct rendering: Yes.
<bsnider> louise, i was talking about the other guy
<swuboo> bsnider:  That returns a good deal too, but it's all Greek to me as well.
<bsnider> it's all rock n' roll to you?
<swuboo> bsnider:  A metaphor I'll accept, yes.
<swuboo> crimsun:  So you want me to 86 libasound2-plugins?
<bsnider> louise, obviously you've got a graphics driver issue
<bsnider> do you know which driver you're trying to load?
<crimsun> swuboo: it seems pretty tangential, but you can forcibly remove it if you wish to pursue that line of debugging
<louise> bsnider, I think its 177.80
<swuboo> crimsun:  I have now done so.
<bsnider> louise, what exactly are you looking at right now? is it a console?
<mxiia> I can't mount my flashdrive, "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (usually /)" It's mountpoint is /media/MXIIAPortable it was /media/MXIIA's FDrive
<swuboo> crimsun: Restarting Pulseaudio seems to have had no effect.  I'm going to restart X.  Be back shortly.
<louise> bsnider, I am at another pc. The affected machine is laying at a recovery terminal shell
<chuxxsss> Can I ask a question about why some 3d games reduce there window in both 8.04 and 8.10?
<bsnider> run the comand: dkms status
<freeksh0w86> Lua highlighting appears to be disabled in Kate (Kubuntu 8.10 beta) because Kate gives an error message about parsing the highlight description. Is that classified as a bug?
<swuboo> crimsun:  Alright, removing that package has had the effect of killing all sound on my system whatsoever.
<crimsun> swuboo: it's not that big a deal; just issue `apt-get -f install'
<louise> bsnider, it says installed for three kernel instances]
<swuboo> crimsun:  I'm fixing it now, no worries.
<louise> x
<bsnider> louise, alright try the command startx
<swuboo> All better.  On the sound front, anyway.  Flash is still buggered.
<freeksh0w86> Regardless, where does Kate keep its syntax xml files anyway?
<freeksh0w86> The supposed bug-fix for Kate's Lua syntax is in this post: http://www.kde-files.org/content/show.php/Lua+-+Syntax+Highlighting?content=51091
<crimsun> swuboo: right, just going to have to chalk it up to a regression, then.
<freeksh0w86> I hope that fix is included in final Kubuntu
<Omar87> The sound eventually stopped working with me. Instead, all I can hear is tap-tap-taping instead of sounds or music.
<Omar87> Any help please?
<louise> bsnider, I am inside a graphical ubuntu screen with a flickering message being displayed: use switcher closed unexpectedly
<swuboo> crimsun:  I suppose so.  It's highly annoying, considering I watch all of my television on Hulu.
<louise> bsnider,  I have no control over mouse and keyboard
<crimsun> swuboo: I understand.  However, unless you can replicate your precise configuration locally for me, I won't be able to do any real troubleshooting.  Sorry.
<swuboo> crimsun:  I understand, and appreciate your trying.
<crimsun> swuboo: another angle for troubleshooting would be to attempt to reproduce this symptom using tomorrow's daily-live image.  You'll need to go through the process of enabling the Nvidia driver and installing flashplugin-nonfree, of course, but that will at least help narrow whether it's a configuration-cruft issue.
<swuboo> crimsun:  I'm not sure I follow what you mean by using tomorrow's daily-live image.
<louise> bsnider, I did ctrl + alt + f1 and see a message "failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA driver not found)  --- I guess I have to reinstall it
<crimsun> swuboo: choose an appropriate image from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<swuboo> crimsun:  Ah, not an option.  Burner blew its motor, so I can't burn anything.
<crimsun> Omar87: can you make your problem description more precise, please?
<mroc> hi.  i have a strange issue with compiz when i resume a session.  i'm not sure how to best describe it...it's like i have a rainbow of color stripes surrounding every window.  i have a screenshot i could upload.  if i reload compiz (via fusion-icon's reload window manager), it completely corrects itself.  should i file this as a bug against compiz?  anyone else seen this?
<swuboo> Hmm.  I haven't tried killing compiz.
<Puppy> arr$50 to get ubuntu installed on this pc ?
<Omar87> crimsun: I'm not sure. The sound just stopped coming out, any sound at all, system sounds, music.. etc.
<crimsun> oh, right.  I don't use compiz, so I don't know.  Worth a try, at least.
<bsnider> louise, wrong. it is installed. dkms doesn't lie
<crimsun> Omar87: default intrepid install?
<Omar87> crimsun: what do you mean by "default"?
<crimsun> Omar87: meaning, "not a distribution upgrade".
<louise> bsnider, is there anything i can do?
<bsnider> louise, you may have a bad xorg.conf file
<Omar87> crimsun: no, not dist. upgrade.
<mxiia> I can't mount my flashdrive, "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (usually /)" It's mountpoint is /media/MXIIAPortable it was /media/MXIIA's FDrive
<crdlb> mroc: you mean when resuming from suspend?
<mroc> crdlb: yes.
<Omar87> crimsun: is was working perfectly just a couple of hours ago.
<crimsun> Omar87: ok, sanity check, then.  what's the output from `pgrep -c -x pulseaudio'?
<crdlb> mroc: then it's undoubtedly a video driver bug
<mroc> crdlb: and "hibernate"
<Omar87> crimsun: it's " 1 "
<bsnider> louise, what you should do is remove the one that's tehre now and reboot. the nv driver will give you a gui and then you can copy-paste mine
<crimsun> Omar87: ok, good.  Now, can you issue:  `pulseaudio -k ; esd &'
<mroc> crdlb: running fglrx, 2.1.8087 release.  has anyone else mentioned it?
<swuboo> Alright, pausing the compiz.real process locked the computer up so hard that even the SysRq key couldn't help.
<louise> bsnider, yep. I think that is the case. Remember last night we edited it to put SLI. I was logged in as mercutio22
<swuboo> I imagine I went about that in a painfully stupid manner.
<louise> bsnider, now the latest update probably blew it
<crdlb> mroc: broken suspend with fglrx is probably more common than working suspend
<coppro> suspend works here!
<coppro> so does hibernate, but only if I manually run hibernate myself
<bsnider> louise, that doesn't seem likely
<coppro> the hibernate key and the power manager can't do it
<mroc> crdlb: haha point taken.  so should i file a bug against fglrx?
<Puppy> no on e?
<swuboo> Can anyone give me a quick command for disabling compiz, so that I can check whether it's responsible for my flash woes?
<Puppy> $50 to get ubuntu installed on this pc ?
<louise> bsnider, ok. lets do that
<crdlb> swuboo: 'metacity --replace' ?
<chuxxsss> having problem seeing print using samba? any help would be need
<chuxxsss> and nice
<swuboo> crdlib: Perfect.  Much obliged.
<Omar87> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61291/
<swuboo> Compiz, then, is not the culprit.
<swuboo> I have therefore ruled out both Pulseaudio and Compiz, and am left with nothing but a regression in the new version of flash.
<crimsun> swuboo: ok
<crimsun> Omar87: is `speaker-test -c2' now audible?
<louise> bsnider, ok, can you pastebin your working xorg.conf please?
<Omar87> crimsun: no, the problem is still as it is.
<bsnider> louise, it doesn't contain any sli
<louise> bsnider, its fine
<bsnider> louise, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5952369#post5952369
<crimsun> Omar87: all right, please use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Omar87> crimsun: all I can is tap-tap-taping instead of a tone,
<crimsun> Omar87: it's a bash script; you'll need to invoke it from an x-terminal-emulator
<louise> bsnider, thanks
<swuboo> crimsun:  I know speaker-test -c2 wasn't direct at me, but might I ask the expected output?
<crimsun> swuboo: front left, front right repeated vocally in the respective (and expected) channels
<adelie42> I noticed there is full support for the Wacom Bamboo Tablets with 8.10. Is there a guide? it does not just work when plugged in, though I expected that
<sleepybodo> hey, im a newbie...  i love ubuntu, but I'm having a problem returning from suspend.  I can put my laptop into suspend fine, but when it returns, powertop shows a HUGE increase in the number of wakeups (over 1,000) and apci? is causing them.   I thought I'd fixed this after installing envy, as it seemed to improve yesterday, but after suspending overnight, half the battery was drained and the laptop was running hot again. 
<swuboo> crimsun:  I ask, because although my sound works perfectly, that command simply gives me static from the left speaker.
<Omar87> crimsun: how do I do that?
<crimsun> swuboo: hmm!  does it work, then, if you use:  pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2
<crimsun> Omar87: navigate to that URL, save the file, and execute it.
<mroc> crdlb: not sure if you caught my response - what package should i file a bug against?
<crimsun> Omar87: then tell us the URL that it generates
<swuboo> crimsun:  No, that also returns static.
<swuboo> crimsun:  Although, note, it successfully manages to shift the static between the speakers.
<crdlb> mroc: uh, fglrx I guess, but it's a binary blob so there's not much point in it
<crimsun> swuboo: ok, so at least it's not as bad as I had feared
<mroc> crdlb: ok.  thanks for the info.  i'll just wait for the ati gods to decide to release the next version and hope for a fix.
<swuboo> crimsun:  I'll retry the original command, since I'm not sure I let it run long enough to switch back and forth.
<crdlb> mroc: if you have a R500 or lower, the open source driver may work reasonably well
<mroc> crdlb: radeon x1270 .... so i don't think that's lower?
<swuboo> crimsun:  Same behavior.  Static that switches successfully between speakers.
<Omar87> crimsun: I tried to wget it, will that work?
<crimsun> Omar87: sure.
<crimsun> (I'm away for 10-20 mins.)
<crdlb> mroc: the Xpress chips should now be supported
<crdlb> it's worth a try at least
<Omar87> crimsun: it generated this URL: "file:///home/omar/Desktop/index.html%3Fp=alsa-driver.git"
<sleepybodo> does anyone think they can help me with my suspend issues?
<mroc> crdlb: oh, okay.  cool.  i might check it out then.  this bug is more of a small annoyance than a problem, so we'll see how motivated and interested.
<alteregoa> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<louise> bsnider, that didn't do it... ithink it might have to do with that user switcher applicaion error then
<Omar87> The sound eventually stopped working with me. Instead, all I can hear is tap-tap-taping instead of sounds or music.
<louise> is there another log besides Xorg.0.log that might give a clue why the login screen is caught in a loop??
<Omar87> Any help please?
<arrrghhh> bsnider, i'm curious, how do you turn your tv-out on and off at will w/o restarting X?
<jerry_> will there be a new theme for 81.0?
<angusthefuzz> arrrghhh: xrandr allows me to turn the tv-out on and off
<angusthefuzz> arrrghhh: xrandr --output tvout --off
<arrrghhh> hrm
<jerry_> any new themes for ubuntu 8.10?
<louise>  I got an weird error message on the Xorg.0.log file now
<louise> it says " client 4 rejected from localhost "
<louise> anyone, has a clue?
<louise> i can't login to gnome
<scientus__> why am i unable to specify my own private key as being able to log into my account?
<louise> =[
<scientus__> sseems to be reasonable
<scientus__> the private key is encrypted
<scientus__> so not a security risk
<Omar87> The sound eventually stopped working with me. Instead, all I can hear is tap-tap-taping instead of sounds or music.
<Omar87> Any help please?
<histo> Wondering if I should file a bug that some of the default Radio streams in Rhythbox no longer work Bad URLs.
<bsnider> arrrghhh, using nvidia-settings
<arrrghhh> bsnider, i guess if you set it up as twinview you don't have to reboot huh.  or restart X.
<bsnider> that's right
<scientus> wtf, i can ssh-copy-id to another host but i did it to myself and it didnt work!!!
<scientus> to 127.0.0.1
<mxiia> I can't mount my flashdrive, "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (usually /)" It's mountpoint is /media/MXIIAPortable it was /media/MXIIA's FDrive
<jrib> mxiia: change the label to something with just letters and see if it helps?
<Omar87> The sound eventually stopped working with me. Instead, all I can hear is tap-tap-taping instead of sounds or music.
<Omar87> Any help please?
<arrrghhh> bsnider, interesting.  so now i have a working xorg.conf.... but it's setup as twinview.
<mxiia> jrib, how, if I can;t mount it
<bsnider> yeah
<louise> doesn 't "client regected from localhost sound like a network issue?
<jrib> !label | mxiia
<ubottu> mxiia: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<_mary_kate_> after upgrading from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 beta using adept, after reboot, initramfs can't mount my md/lvm raid5 root.  it seems like the kernel doesn't see the array.  is this a known issue?
<arrrghhh> wouldn't it be fairly trivial to switch the current xorg.conf over to separate screens?
<bsnider> no
<isilion> please read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<Omar87> When saved the url "http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh" it generated the following URL "file:///home/omar/Desktop/index.html%3Fp=alsa-driver.git".
<arrrghhh> bsnider, no?  blargh.  well i posted on the nvforums.
<Omar87> crimsun: are u back yet?
<Omar87> The sound eventually stopped working with me. Instead, all I can hear is tap-tap-taping instead of sounds or music.
<Omar87> Any help please?
<arrrghhh> well i have both screens enabled now.  i'd just much prefer separate X screens as opposed to twinview.  is there any way to get what nvidia-settings is pumping out as far as xorg.conf?
<Omar87>  The sound eventually stopped working with me. Instead, all I can hear is tap-tap-taping instead of sounds or music.
<Omar87>  Any help please?
<anubis> I'd just reinstall
<anubis> I had to because my pulseaudio was totally fubar
<anubis> even though I followed the perfect pulseaudio setup
<anubis> But it does not seem that is how intrepid is set up
<Omar87>  The sound eventually stopped working with me. Instead, all I can hear is tap-tap-taping instead of sounds or music.
<Omar87>  Any help please?
<arrrghhh> well now this in interesting.  or something.  twinview works, but separate X screens doesn't.  what's interesting is the nvidia-settings applet is actually saving to xorg.conf, it's not segfaulting anymore.
<_mary_kate_> okay, so it seems my boot problem was caused by /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf not being properly updated
<orbish> hello everyone! i'm looking for a way to view power settings, detailed information! nothing gui! for instance, the equivalent to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mayday_jay> orbish - apt-cache search powertop
<gaelfx> I can't open Hardware Drivers App or Update-Manager App, where should I look to diagnose the problem?
<arrrghhh> gaelfx, can you run update-manager from the terminal?
<gaelfx> arrrghhh: nope, the last call it executes is to urllib2.py, gives a 'bad marshal data' error
<gaelfx> arrrghhh: ah, I just reinstalled the python 2.5 package via Synaptic, it seems to be ok now
<gaelfx> haha, I can't believe I forgot to try it in terminal, I must be going senile!
<arrrghhh> np.  glad you figured it out.
<gaelfx> thanks man, I guess everyone needs a little perspective now and then
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,Invalid]
<DanaG> argh -- such little attention to such a big bug.
<DanaG> And ubottu shouldn't be reading the "invalid" status for the Xorg task... for the "Linux" task link I pasted.
<arrrghhh> DanaG, you think hotkeys are a 'big big'?
<DanaG> Well, when you can't trigger sleep or rfkill... and can't enable Bluetooth, for example.. then yes.
<arrrghhh> DanaG, you can't do that manually?  i've never used any of those...
<gaelfx> I definitely understand complaining about bluetooth, but I can't use mine even with the dongle, I don't know why it won't work :S
<predator363> hi everyone
<predator363> so is any one in the house tonight
<predator363> ?
<gaelfx> hoooooly cow, what is npviewer.bin?
<predator363> should i go to the regular ubuntu chat?
<predator363> cmon 245 people and no talkers?
<gaelfx> it's really more of a support channel than a chat session
<predator363> thats what im here for but i greeted evryone and there was no responce so i figured that my questions would be wasted if i asked becouse of the lack of responce
<RAOF> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RAOF> There are lots of people here who will ignore a "hi everyone, anyone here", but respond to an actual question.
<predator363> usual 1 or 2 people usuly say helo lol
<predator363> oh ok lolz
<predator363> anywhoodles
<arrrghhh> predator363, the point is this really isn't a chat room.  it's a support channel. we're not here to make friends per se.
<predator363> i was dumb and thought that if i installed my old ath9k.deb into intrepid it would fix the weak wireless strenght problems i was having but it actualy completly broke all internet in ubuntu so here i am back in vista is there some set of commands i can do after i boot to get her upn runin again?
<gaelfx> it broke ethernet also?
<gaelfx> predator363: hmm, if you do 'man dpkg' you can see the different options used for it, one of which is 'deinstall'. It *might* work, but I've not tried anything like that myself, so big grain of salt with this one
<danbh_intrepid> its: dpkg --remove or --purge
<gaelfx> yeah, those ones :P
<ekow> ﻿if i install the ibex beta right now, will it be significantly different than if i wait till the 31st for the release?
<arrrghhh> there's already been a kernel and feature freeze, so not really no ekow
<td123> so is the rc out already? I thought it was supposed to be out on the 23rd
<arrrghhh> td123, yes the 23rd is the RC date.  kernel freeze was oct 16 and feature freeze was... well before then.
<td123> arrrghhh: then why does it say release candidate images ready for testing on the irc title?
<ekow> ﻿arrrghhh: cool thanks
<arrrghhh> td123, those are what they say they are.  it hasn't been released for 'public' testing per se.  they're not easily found, if you go to ubuntu.com it'll have you dl the beta instead of the RC (until tomorrow sometime)
<td123> arrrghhh: so those are the real rc images then?
<td123> arrrghhh: are they afraid of bandwidth usage :P
<ralpho> they should be there best work yet :)
<XRolando> alright, I know im probably a week or so behind the curve but seriously, who flung dung?
<td123> XRolando: its those beetles
<XRolando> I quite liked the abstract wallpaper :'-(
<td123> XRolando: that's why changing the wallpaper has its own item when you rightclick the desktop background
<td123> XRolando: if you're complaining about the amount of wallpapers they include by default, then, that's why they have firefox in the quick launch panel
<td123> :P
<gaelfx> actually, I did a google search and found what I believe to be a truly great background: http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/10/ibex-wallpaper.html
<gaelfx> wish it were included in the defaults
<BHSPitMonkey> ugh
<BHSPitMonkey> I just played an SDL-based game which takes control of the mouse (and locks the cursor in the center of the screen)
<BHSPitMonkey> when I exit it, my cursor is stuck there
<td123> gaelfx: I dont like that bg
<DanaG> Where's the wallpaper that looks like the Ibex on cork (or some other vaguely similar-ish wood)?
<td123> gaelfx: this is why there are not a lot of default bgs
<gaelfx> td123: well, I did say I *believe8 it's great
<DanaG> The BEAT release?  =þ
<gaelfx> td123: haha, but come on, they have that one that's just orange, how can anyone like that as a background?
<DanaG> I liked the previous revision GDM theme better.
<td123> gaelfx: I believe I said *I don't like that (opinion) :D
<grayghost> arrrghhh:  you said the Kernel was frozen on the 16 .... does that mean that is no hope that the rc will run on a HP laptop?
<ralpho> i dont like the brown at all use kubuntu too
<DanaG> Current one makes me think of lens flare combined with various unpleasant things.
<td123> grayghost: link to your problem please
<kernco> I have two monitors, one 1680x1050 the other 1280x1024.  I have enabled the Nvidia driver v177, and only the 1680x1050 monitor is being detected, so I can't set up dual-screen.
<td123> kernco: ok, go to preferences->screen
<gaelfx> ralpho: yeah, I suppose brown could get annoying, but I really like the newHuman/Dark Room theme they have packaged with Ubuntu
<ralpho> i like a dark theme too
<kernco> Ok, it's called Display but I think that's what you meant
<td123> kernco: when you see the box with another box in it, try clicking/doubleclicking in it.. you'll be surprised, but make sure the display is detected in the first place
<DanaG> I like brown just fine, and I do like bright orange... but I can't stand the actually-gross mix in that spirally one.
<ralpho> old fart eyes
<td123> kernco: I had the same problem
<kernco> I just see one display, called "default"
<td123> kernco: I restarted my computer with the monitor plugged in, I dunno if that made a difference
<kernco> It was plugged in when I turned it on.  It actually detected both before I enabled the nvidia driver, but they were just clones of each other.
<DanaG> Don't you love nvidia's non-standard way of doing multiple monitors?
<td123> kernco: oh, I think nvidia drivers have their own dual display config, dunno about it, I just heard it exists
<DanaG> You can't use the Gnome thing; it entirely IGNORES it.
 * DanaG ♥ nvida.... NOT.
<kernco> I saw something about adding a "TwinView" line to xorg.conf, I guess I'll look into that.
<DanaG> Open nvidia-settings, actually.
<kernco> DanaG: Opened
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/warty-final-ubuntu.jpg -- I like this image.
<kernco> Ok, I think I figured it out using nvidia-settings.  Thanks everyone!
<td123> DanaG: Its not that bad, but some of us don't like ibexs
<td123> :)
<DanaG> Sure beats the current one that I'd actually describe as a bit "gross".
<gaelfx> I thought that one was the new default image?
<Naisenu> Hi ... installing Ibex 64 bit on a 160GB SATA2 drive ... trying to leave an approx 80GB FAT32 portion at the front to install Windows on and just install Ubuntu for now ... Already tried to install it ... finished the install ... rebooted the computer (no CD in drive) & it just sits there apparently unable to find the new OS it just installed ...What am I doing wrong?
<td123> Naisenu: what does it do when you reboot after install?
<Naisenu> Boot from CD/DVD:
<Naisenu> _ (blinking)
<td123> Naisenu: take out the cd...
<Naisenu> td123: been there done that
<Naisenu> there is no optical media in the drive
<td123> Naisenu: I mean boot after you installed without the cd in the drive
<td123> Naisenu:
<td123> oh
<Naisenu> that's what i'm talking about
<td123> Naisenu: change the boot order in your bios
<Naisenu> rebooting
<Naisenu> Boot order: CDROM/Hard Disk
<td123> Naisenu: put the hard disk first
<Naisenu> Hard Disk Boot Priority: WDC SATA2, DVD-RW
<Naisenu> trying
<gaelfx> how do you quit awn?
<Naisenu> ... and we have a blinking cursor ... not even bothering to check the optcal media
<Naisenu> <optical>
<td123> Naisenu: all you get is a blinking cursor?
<Naisenu> yes
<Naisenu> it's after the Verifying DMI Pool Data
<td123> Naisenu: does it do anything besides that prior
<Naisenu> which means it's not finding a bootable sector
<td123> Naisenu: reinstall grub
<td123> Naisenu: you could have unchecked the install bootloader option :P, just reinstall boot loader
<Naisenu> how?
<td123> Naisenu: try it
<shirish> hi all, on http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ it still shows the beta release
<shirish> anybody knows where RC images can be found?
<Naisenu> there was no option to install/uninstall a bootloader
<td123> Naisenu: It could be a but, I dunno, I'm just offering solutions
<Naisenu> if it makes any difference i was trying to manually partition the drive
<td123> Naisenu: google it
<Naisenu> i need a windows space at the beginning
<td123> Naisenu: it probably wouldn't make a difference.. what was your config
<BHSPitMonkey> Is there a way to fix sound in flash?
<Naisenu> ~100GB for FAT32, 3GB swap, and remainder for /
<td123> Naisenu: did you select the / to be formated?
<BHSPitMonkey> it shouldn't let you continue without formatting /
<td123> BHSPitMonkey: it could
<Naisenu> yes it was formatted exte
<Naisenu> grr 3
<td123> BHSPitMonkey: how about if you have an empty ext3 partition?
<BHSPitMonkey> td123, how about how do I get flash working?  :P
<td123> Naisenu: just google on how to install grub on ubuntu
<td123> or reinstall
<Naisenu> this is the third reinstall with same results
<Naisenu> gonna take my dog for a walk
<td123> BHSPitMonkey: can you be any more descriptive? :)
<BHSPitMonkey> td123, flash does not play sound;  all other apps do (gstreamer-based, mplayer/ffplay, vlc etc)
<td123> BHSPitMonkey: what flash version
<td123> ?
<BHSPitMonkey> intrepid's
<BHSPitMonkey> seems to be 9
<BHSPitMonkey> I've heard reports that upgrading does not help, but I guess I will anyway
<td123> BHSPitMonkey: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-924817.html
<mikel> hi iv done something stupid i thought if i installed the ath9k drivers from my old hardy id get better wireless....well now i have none. how can i uninstall the driver i put in and get the one that worked back?
<td123> mikel: how did you install them?
<gaelfx> if I want to install the Skype-static-oss variant, should I uninstall the original Skype program first?
<mikel> with a deb package
<gaelfx> sweet
<gaelfx> mt, sorry, but Skype's sound now works!
<lucax> hey guys, since i have ubuntu on a pendrive, and im moving from one computer to another, i have to be downloading and installing xorg drivers from every computer... can i download all drivers and let ubuntu which one it should load at system startup?
<coppro> perhaps try just plain #ubuntu
<coppro> there's more general help in there
<mikel> td123: sorry forgot to put your name in my responce i used a deb file
<jimmacdonald> Hi everyone... just upgraded to Ibex and I am having graphics issues... it's an Nvidia 7600GS card
<lucax> no one apparently know there...
<jimmacdonald> anyone?
<jimmacdonald> I am getting the following error: Ubuntu is rnning in low-graphisc mode, the following errors were in encountered You may need to update your configuration to solve this:
<mikel> k any one elts wanna help me?
<jimmacdonald> (EE) Unable to fined a valid framebuffer device
<jimmacdonald> (EE) NV(0): Failed to open framebufer device, consult warning and/or errors above for possible reasons.
<jimmacdonald> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a valid usable configuration.
<jimmacdonald> got my  typing sucks to night... sorry.
<mikel> anyone?
<jimmacdonald> anyone but me around?
<mikel> i am
<gaelfx> jimmacdonald: how did you install the driver?
<mikel> with a deb
<mikel> just clicked on it
<jimmacdonald> gaelfx: I did not install the a new driver. all I did was upgrade the machine.
<gaelfx> yeah, but how did you install the driver in the first place? it makes a difference if you installed with the restricted driver manager or if you used Envy
<jimmacdonald> I believe this is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/261977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in dell "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mikel> gaelfx: talking to me or jim?
<gaelfx> mikel: jim
<jimmacdonald> mikel: talking to me.
<mikel> k
<gaelfx> mikel: sorry man
<mikel> guess i'll wait
<jimmacdonald> gaelfx: I am not sure how the driver was installed it's been a while.
<gaelfx> jimmacdonald: ok, can you open terminal and do 'man envy'?
<jimmacdonald> oh. it's installed.
<jimmacdonald> actually I lied. apparently the upgrade took it out.
<gaelfx> ok, I think you need to try the command 'sudo envy -t', I think that will reset the .conf file you're having troubles with
<jimmacdonald> no man entry for envy.
<gaelfx> ohh, ok
<gaelfx> jimmacdonald: well, can you open the hardware drivers app in the Administration menu?
<jimmacdonald> actualy as we were talking I think I got it working... I went into System>Hardware Drivers and rolled back to an earlier version of the driver and it correct.
<gaelfx> yeah, I was gonna say that it looks like your card is listed under nvidia-glx-173, is that the one you used?
<jimmacdonald> yeah.
<gaelfx> let me know if that actually does the trick, would you?
<jimmacdonald> it did... I am even using dual screen on it.....
<gaelfx> nice, congrats ;)
<jimmacdonald> thanks.
<jimmacdonald> for the help
<gaelfx> well, that's what the channel's for
<mikel> my turn :D?
<gaelfx> sure, what's your issue?
<mikel> (10:38:28 PM) mikel: hi iv done something stupid i thought if i installed the ath9k drivers from my old hardy id get better wireless....well now i have none. how can i uninstall the driver i put in and get the one that worked back?
<gaelfx> mikel: do you have access to ethernet? or are you using a different OS now?
<Phaix> my Atheros Wi-Fi's performance seems to be alot less than it was in hardy, is this a common problem?
<jimmacdonald> gaelfx: was is the command to restart X?
<mikel> i am on my macbook sitting at both laptops and only my macbook has net
<gaelfx> jimmacdonald: I believe it should restart when you login/logout
<jimmacdonald> mikel: same configureation I was on
<gaelfx> jimmacdonald: either that or 'sudo /etc/X11/XOrg restart'
<mikel> jimmacdonald: lol
<gaelfx> jimmacdonald: lemme check though
<gaelfx> errr...'sudo /etc/X11/X restart'
<jimmacdonald> hehe or 'sudo reboot"
<gaelfx> haha, yeah, that one should work too :P
<BHSPitMonkey> I would use:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BHSPitMonkey> or CTRL+ALT+BKSP if you're feeling mean
<mikel> gaelfx: iv got usb harddrive and pendrive tho so i can download stuff on here and put it on my linux lappy
<gaelfx> mikel: ok, sorry, could you tell me which card you're using?
<mikel> gaelfx: its an atheros ar5009
<joshual> can I ask a kubuntu intrepid ibex question here?
<gaelfx> hmmm, thinkk so
<joshual> k
<gaelfx> I've seen a few people saying they're using kubuntu
<joshual> hi folks, when I play a dvd movie in any application on intrepid with kde4 only the playback stutters every few seconds regularly... should I/can I maybe up the priority of the application?
<gaelfx> mikel: so you definitely can't connect the computer via ethernet?
<mikel> gaelfx: nope
<gaelfx> joshual: I don't think that would fix the problem unless your processor is running full steam
<joshual> hrmm I've run ubuntu intrepid ibex, and I definitely don't get this probably
<joshual> probably=problem
<joshual> is what i meant
<gaelfx> mikel: I can't find anything that seems to say anything about using ath9k in intrepid, perhaps you can scour http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid to try to find the right one for you
<gaelfx> it should list the working cards under each package
<mikel> gaelfx: so without internet i might be screwed?
<gaelfx> joshual: which program are you using to view the video?
<gaelfx> mikel: not necessarily, it just makes it harder because you can't use Synaptic on the relevant machine, ya know?
<mikel> gealfx: the link you sent me sais page cannot be found
<joshual> gaelfx: i've tried with many different programs, vlc, mplayer, dragon
<gaelfx> mikel: oops, hang on
<gaelfx> mikel: start from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mikel> seems it might not work either
<joshual> gaelfx: any idea of some search parameters for this, i cant think how else i might search for this problem in the forums or google to see if anyone else has this problem
<Mimi> anyone know what command brings up add/remove ?
<Mimi> oops wrong chat , but i guess its fine here too >.<
<mikel> gaelfx: wont even pull up from the link in google
<mikel> gaelfx: nevermind the gogle link worked
<gaelfx> joshual: well, then, it's probably graphics driver issue
<gaelfx> mikel: it's probably because they're updating it that it's acting funny, you know?
<mikel> gaelfx: yea its running real slow
<joshual> gaelfx: but as I said, it doesnt happen in Ubuntu (gnome) only on Kubuntu...
<gaelfx> joshual: have you tried running one of the players from Terminal or Konsole or whatever and see what output you get?
<joshual> no I'll try now
<gaelfx> joshual: that's usually a good way to diagnose a problem
<gaelfx> joshual: also, in VLC you can turn on logging to the syslog, that might show you what's going on when the player is going
<joshual> ah ok
<joshual> thx
<mikel> gaelfx: what am i suposed to be looking for here?
<gaelfx> mikel: hang on, I'm looking too
<joshual> im going to try installing gnome on here and see what happens
<mikel> gaelfx: oh ok
<gaelfx> mikel: wow man, I can't find any atheros stuff anywhere
<mikel> gaelfx: ries
<mikel> *cries
<gaelfx> mikel: have you tried looking at www.madwifi.org?
<mikel> do i need mad wifi?
 * DanaG wonders if vesa would deal with suspend-to-ram better than nv.
<gaelfx> mikel: well, if you look at the website, it looks like ath9k doesn't support your card, ar5009, right?
<joshual> My issue is Kde4, I have tried logging into fluxbox and playing a movie in vlc and I dont get the stuttering every 5 seconds.
<mikel> gaelfx: yea
<mikel> gaelfx: im trying mad wifi now
<gaelfx> mikel: perhaps you could try to find this .deb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=929012 listed in the third post on the thread, unless that is the one you were using before
<chuxxsss> how do I get login window to use chrome-theme.so doesn't like it
<DanaG> .so? That's not login theme.
<chuxxsss> what would it be than please DanaG
<DanaG> .so files are likely usplash themes.
<mikel> gaelfx: yea thats the one that broke it lol
<DanaG> On Intrepid, I've had to manually rebuild any custom themes I wanted to use, from source.
<gaelfx> mikel: kk, well, let me know if madwifi works
<mikel> gaelfx: its a script that compiles the drivers for you and i tryed to use it and it broke em
<chuxxsss> great
<mikel> gaelfx: eek madwifi seems complicated
<RAOF> DanaG: Have you tried mjg's nv_bios module?
<gaelfx> mikel: hm, what's it saying?
<DanaG> Where do I get said nv_bios?
<RAOF> DanaG: VESA ain't gonna cut it, probably.
<mikel> gaelfx: nothing theres tons of folders and file i dont know where to start
 * DanaG goes and asks google.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> DanaG: uuum.  Maybe it's on the nouveau wiki?
<mikel> madwifi: was i suposed to extract it?
<chuxxsss> google tells all
<DanaG> Can I use it with the old nv module?  Nouveau doesn't treat this laptop's CPU nicely.
<RAOF> It's nouveau's bios code extracted into a kernel module for the purposes of reiniting the card after resume.
<gaelfx> mikel: yeah, there should be a readme, but hang on a minute before you get too into it
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah.  It doesnt' actually work with nouveau :)
<RAOF> DanaG: Just with nv
<mikel> gelfx: ok cos if i do this alone i'll break it worse
<jesseboi> Can someone help me with a bug report?  I'm trying to contribute as much info as possible but I'm kinda at that "what next"? stage....  The bug in question is as follows:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/286227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286227 in linux "Averatec 3700 display driver broken (Intrepid Ibex)" [Undecided,New]
<gaelfx> mikel: well, you MIGHT try the ath5k driver
<mikel> where would i get it lol
<mikel> gaelfx: also the mad wifi readme asumes you have a little more command knawlage then i do
<gaelfx> mikel: yeah, then forget about it, it's probably not worth what you would have to go through
<chuxxsss> DanaG thanks for the help
<gaelfx> mikel: hopefully this post will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4985931#poststop
<gaelfx> mikel: although it looks like it would be a lot easier with an ethernet connection
<gaelfx> out of curiosity, does anyone know a good gnome app that's similar to Amarok? I don't particularly care for Rhythmbox
<mikel> gaelfx: dangit how do i use compat wirelss lol it to is more complicated the my newly born linux brain can handle
<DanaG> gaelfx: consider exaile or quodlibet.
<gaelfx> mikel: what is compat wireless?
<mikel> the program you linked me to for the ath9k drivers is called compat wireless they have one for ath5k as well
<mikel> is there an ath5k deb?
<gaelfx> mikel: which program? madwifi?
<gaelfx> mikel: I didn't find one in my search, but I didn't look all that hard
<mikel> gaelfx: aarrhhgg im so confused
<gaelfx> mikel: sorry man :S I've never used Atheros cards, so I'm a little out of my element
<mikel> ooowww
<mikel> where should i go?
<mikel> to find help?
<gaelfx> mikel: well, not entirely sure, have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<gaelfx> DanaG: Exaile - great call! Thanks :D
<mikel> no but i'll try
<Relegated> Can someone help me get sound working in Ibex, it was working and now its totally broken
<gaelfx> Every time I start up airport2-config, it freezes almost immediately, has anyone else had this problem?
<Relegated> Also, when I click my applications button no menu drops down
<Relegated> system and places work fine
<DanaG> RAOF: trying to build nv_bios: make[2]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<lzy-sjtu> is anyone know how to enable gdm face brower in 8.10?
<mikel> hmm when i type in iwconfig it shows no wireless extesion on all acounts
<gaelfx> mikel: does your card show up in lspci?
<lzy-sjtu> no one knows?
<DanaG> oh, make, not sudo make. =þ
<mikel> yea sais ar928x wireless but thats not what i have mines an ar5009 thats what my lapys specs say
<gaelfx> mikel: oooooh, that might be a wholly different problem then
<mikel> hmm then what should i do?
<mikel> should i continue getting ready to use ndiswrapper?
<gaelfx> mikel: well, I'm not really sure man :S
<mikel> cant hurt right?
<gaelfx> mikel: you know, the card might have one name, but the chip might be a different name, where did you get that it's ar5009 from?
<mikel> compaqs website
<mikel> god i dont want to have to reinstall eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gaelfx> mikel: you know, it might be a lot better than you think, just back up your home directory
<mikel> if i backup my home directory will i have to reinstall things like wine and my games?
<mikel> sorry disconnected if i back up my home directory do i have to reinstall things like wine and my games?
<Mimi> Youd have to reinstall wine, but not all your games
<gaelfx> mikel: chances are you will
<mikel> eh i see what i can do
<mikel> thx all
<alka_trash> damn it sure is temping to install The Ibex
<alka_trash> The only thing is my hardy install is killer right now and I don't want to chance the instlall
<alka_trash> I have it on vbox but it's more or less a tease
<EruditeHermit> hi, how do I debug a hard lock with the raden driver after upgrading to intrepid
<histo_> Hrm.. conky with double buffer enabled forces the desktop to redraw so you icons aren't visible.
<FFForever> how do i install truecrypt?
<prodigel> hi all. After I've upgraded to intrepid some keys stopped working. I've made updates everyday and still my problem persists. How can I 'reset' my keyboard settings?
<les> prodigel: System->preferences->keyboard and choose a different layout perhaps?
<prodigel> les, no success with that. other ideas?
<Sebboh> Hi.  I'd like to use this apt repost: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/monkeyiq/xUbuntu_8.04/ .. but how do I constuct a deb line for that?  (I mean, that repository doesn't contain a /dist/ anywhere.. Is it just broken?)
<les> prodigel: remove any .Xmodmap files you have in home then kill X and relog
<Sebboh> s/repost/repository/
<les> then if you have no weird modmap stuff happening and you have the correct layout, no idea man :)
<kal> hi
<kal> Is latest image build  official rc1?
<wgrant> kal: No.
<kal> ok, thanks
<FFForever> wgrant, you still around?
<FFForever> wgrant, i still have my bootup stalling problem and i have updated my system everyday (sound works now though from one of the updates XD)
<FFForever> ello?
<Raylz> hi, ive installed ubuntu 8.10 beta on my acer aspire one 110L and im having huge fonts
<Raylz> the xorg.conf is minimal and when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i can only set keybord stuff
<mikel> any one know how to install the nvidia 177 drivers from command?
<maxb_> apt-get install nvidia-glx-177  (I think(
<Brian88> hi, can I upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 with Kubuntu 8.10 cd? Is the kubuntu CD I got from ShipIt contains kde 4?
<Brian88> hi, can I upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 with Kubuntu 8.10 cd? Is the kubuntu CD I got from ShipIt contains kde 4?
<Brian88> hi, can I upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 with Kubuntu 8.10 cd? Is the kubuntu CD I got from ShipIt contains kde 4?
<Brian88> hi, can I upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 with Kubuntu 8.10 cd? Is the kubuntu CD I got from ShipIt contains kde 4?
<Brian88> hi, can I upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 with Kubuntu 8.10 cd? Is the kubuntu CD I got from ShipIt contains kde 4?
<ikonia> Brian88: don't flood the channel
<melkart> is the RC out for kubuntu already? i want to download it, but on the website https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu i get directed to the beta instead
<willwill> I got a question : I'm mirroring hardy and intrepid, can I submit it into the official cdimages mirror?
<technopagan> melkart: I haven't found the RC yet either... Do you think it will be useable?
<scizzo-> melkart: don't think that kubuntu images are handled by the _ubuntu_ team directly....might be best to check in a kubuntu channel instead
<melkart> technopagan: i am worried about a particular bug in the beta which made it not only unusable, but even unbootable to me
<melkart> scizzo-: ok, tx
<scizzo-> I believe that the main ubuntu team releases ubuntu images...then the kubuntu teams create their own which are then linked from the ubuntu site
<melkart> gtg now... bye
<humbolt> switching users is not working form me in intrepid (I upgraded from hardy yesterday)
<humbolt> The X server failed to finish starting.
<humbolt> 3 X failed
<humbolt> what might be wrong there? "The graphical interface did not properly start, which is needed for graphical logins. It is likely that the X Window System or GDM is not properly configured."
<humbolt> any ideas?
<Chousuke> you need to take a look at /var/log/Xorg.log or whatever it was and find out what the actual error is
<mikel1> how do you install nvidia 177 drivers in command?
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> is it just me or has evolution got really flakey in the last couple of days?
<skwashd> btw i have 2.24.1-0ubuntu1
<root> eh
<root> sup
<root> sooo.......
<root> is there an alternative to using ubiquity to install?
<skwashd> Guest96562: yes ... grab the alternate cd image
<Guest96562> ...
<Guest96562> skwashd: what does alternate use for the installer
<skwashd> Guest96562: the debian text based installer
<Guest96562> what's that called?
<skwashd> which i personally prefer as it gives you more options
<skwashd> debian-installer iirc
<skwashd> it is ncurses based
<mikel1> hey when i boot up ubuntu i get a message saying running in low graphics mode when i click ok it give me 2 options reconfigure graphics and troubleshoot which it wont let me past what do i do?
<xomp> ground control to Major Tom
<les> well the upgrade is smooth so far. lets see what happens after i reboot.
<faileas> hmm, did they fix the bug with the intel gigabit ethernet adaptors?
<SlimG> Whatever has happened to the "xsupplicant" package in intrepid? It seems to be missing in the current repos ...?
<skwashd> SlimG: no idea .. but you could try wpagui or kwlan
<cparatschek> is the rc already available somewhere?
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> ﻿ubuntu 8.10 will be released with OpenOffice3 ?
<SlimG> skwashd: Those are GUI frontends for wpasupplicant, I need xsupplicant for ethernet, I guess wpasupplicant is wireless-only ..?
<skwashd> SlimG: i assumed xsupplicant was a gui for wpasupplicant
<skwashd> sorry i have no idea
<skwashd> J_P: no ... but you can install it by using a ppa source
<rmn> i'm trying to connect to internet via a SE K750 mobile via USB-cable.  I'm stuck at 2.6.27-5.  I get to ping out (albeit with a 800ms delay), but get disconnected even after a few seconds.  any suggestions?
<SlimG> No problem skwashd, thanks for trying :)
<J_P> ok
<SlimG> What do I need to get 802.1x to work over ethernet in Intrepid?
<skwashd> J_P: add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list (without the quotes)
<faileas> did they fix the bug with the intel gigabit ethernet adaptors?
<skwashd> faileas: maybe try searching for the bug in question on launchpad.net rather than asking here every 15mins
<skwashd> SlimG: might have to try google ... apt-cache search isn't turning up anything for clients
<J_P> skwashd: why 8.10 not release with OO3 ?
<skwashd> J_P: i got bored reading the thread on it ... but it aint going to happen
<skwashd> lots of people wanted it ... and others didn't
<faileas> skwashd: ahh, they disabled the driver in question until the actual release. thats what i needed to know ;p
<J_P> skwashd: is not stable yet the oo3 ? this is the problem ?
<skwashd> personally .. i would have preferred no gvfs or pulse audio in hardy ... and them + oo.o3 in intrepid
<skwashd> J_P: i went gold the other day
<skwashd> but i think release timing was a big concern
<J_P> humm
<J_P> skwashd: but are there possibility  to be released oo3 in 8.10, or is is finished the decision ?
<skwashd> J_P: it will get into backports at some stage
<skwashd> J_P: it will not be in the official release AFAIK
<J_P> ok
<skwashd> but you can get it via the ppa i gave you
<J_P> ok
<J_P> skwashd: what is ppa ?
<skwashd> i forget what it stands for ... but it is apt repos on launchpad.net for ubuntu devs
<szalonna> hi, i have installed 8.10 beta on my notebook, is there any reason why the 4965 firmware is not included by default?
<szalonna> it took me some time to realise that i was missing it : |
<skwashd> szalonna: which kernel version? dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Brian88> Does kubuntu 8.10 ship with KDE3 or KDE4???
<skwashd> Brian88: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-beta
<skwashd> kde4
<szalonna> skwashd: i'm using 2.6.27-4-generic
<Brian88> I have Ubuntu 8.04, can I upgrade it to Kubuntu 8.10??
<schmidtm> szalonna: iwlagn module should be integrated then
<faileas> Brian88: you can upgrade to 8.10 then install the kubuntu-desktop package i think
<skwashd> Brian88: it is still beta ... so if it breaks ... you get to keep both pieces
<Brian88> faileas: I've ordered the CD from ship it. Can I install kubuntu desktop package from Kubuntu 8.10 CD? Because my internet usage is limited and slow
<skwashd> szalonna: i am currently connected via an intel 4965 with 2.6.27-7-generic
<skwashd> Brian88: yes
 * faileas can't remember if you can update from the live-cd
<Brian88> skwashd: I've heard on some forums that kubuntu cd is compressed and you can't install things from it, is it correct?
<LastLemming> hello, does RC released?
<szalonna> you would need the packages to install it, i think the live cd does not contain them, but i have no idea
<skwashd> Brian88: i am not sure about kubuntu ... but the ubuntu installer adds itself to the apt sources list on install
<wgrant> LastLemming: It is not.
<szalonna> awesome, after upgrading the firmware is there
<wgrant> Brian88: You can install from it, but you cannot upgrade from it.
<skwashd> szalonna: i upgraded from 7.10
<Brian88> wgrant: what do you mean? I have an installation of ubuntu 8.04, and then I want to upgrade to Kubuntu 8.10, can I?
<szalonna> i've upgraded it yesterday, from a clean beta install, i think it just happened that the linux-firmware was added today
<wgrant> Brian88: Not using the desktop CD, no.
<kadakas> hey, is it wise to use Ubuntu 8.10 on a work+personal laptop or should i just stick to 8.04 for the next few years? I like stability, but I also like the newest of new software to be available to me
<Brian88> Usually in the update manager there are "New release" like that
<wgrant> kadakas: 8.10 will be fine on production systems in a week.
<skwashd> Brian88: wgrant is probably right i always install from the alternate cd
<Brian88> wgrant: desktop cd what do you mean? I want to upgrade from live cd
<Brian88> Can I ask for alternate cd on shipit??
<kadakas> if I install 8.10 today, will it be painless to upgrade it to the release version in a week?
<faileas> Brian88: fraid not
<wgrant> Brian88: The desktop CD is the new name for the live CD.
<wgrant> Brian88: And no, ShipIt provides only desktop CDs.
<wgrant> kadakas: Yes.
<kadakas> wgrant: thank you! :)
<wgrant> kadakas: There will be a few updates, but they will come through as normal upgrades.
<LastLemming> what mean 7/7 (3) in test status?
<LastLemming> and the bugs pics, number, red ones, green ones
<LastLemming> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Brian88> OK, thanks for all the support. I have to leave now. Bye..!
<chuxxsss> Anyone know why I can't see my print through smb on my windows network
<skwashd> looks like it is something local that makes evolution so unstable
<skwashd> happy testing
<chuxxsss> anyone else having print problem over there network
<chuxxsss> please
<mohbana> hi, when is the next release due?
<chuxxsss> in printer SMB Brower doesn't show printer in 8.10
<chuxxsss> bye
<W8TAH> if im keeping up to date on updates etc -- am i already up to the RC level or do i need to download something else?
<IdleOne> W8TAH: you are already good
<W8TAH> kool - i thought so but wanted to be sure
<mohbana> hi, when is the next release due?
<mohbana> why isn't ~/bin added to my path variable by default?
<Eldy> hai
<Eldy> deci
<blackgold> any tool to configure external monitor resolution? included applet dont allow to change resolutions at all. (ubuntu-mid)
<Kage_Jittai> How do I get frame buffer devices installed?
<kevor> hi there
<kevor> got some problems with getting on my wireless internet
<kevor> there is no icon in the gnome-panel, so i've no clue how to join the network
<starscalling> o:
<starscalling> doing the dist-upgrade now...
<starscalling> 10 min or so to go @_@;
 * scizzo- is writting down that starscalling is upgrading... ;)
<starscalling> lulz
<starscalling> ive an erratia already tho
<starscalling> for some reason firefox wont run
<starscalling> lol
<starscalling> might be some reference to the old sda it was from..
<starscalling> o wow - some erratic changes lol
<starscalling> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tumie> does somebody got screens of ubuntu 8.10 RC ?
<LastLemming> Tumie: you mean daily ?
<LastLemming> ubuntu daily
<LastLemming> someone said RC not release yet
<Tumie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026766.html
<Tumie> watch that link, release candidate is their :)
<LastLemming>  think it's daily
<Tumie> ok, do you got screens of daily?
<LastLemming> nope
<LastLemming> i th_ink I will wait for rc
<starscalling> bah
<LastLemming> or finalo
<starscalling> i wanna get it fairly stable
<starscalling> then not update till a month after release
<starscalling> i hate dealing with repos
<starscalling> lol
<starscalling> [and i'm too lazy to run my own]
<Tumie> i can't wait until 30th october :p
<LastLemming> I does use ubuntu, just to screencast in a vm :)
<starscalling> bah!
<LastLemming> I doesn't use ubuntu, just to screencast in a vm :)
<starscalling> LastLemming: o?
<starscalling> hm lots of font stuff going on
<starscalling> amazing amounts
 * starscalling sighs
<DeeJayTwo> I have no more automatic updates
<DeeJayTwo> what's the package responsible for it?
<DeeJayTwo> I have daily based updates in my configuration
<DeeJayTwo> update-manager is installed... I can call it manually
<IdleOne> update-manager is the package I believe
<knittl> hi intrepid users! gnome doesn't save my sessions, it looks like it's a problem with intrepid… is there any way to fix it?
<knittl> hi intrepid users! gnome doesn't save my sessions, it looks like it's a problem with intrepid… is there any way to fix it?
<asabil_> hi all
<asabil_> why can't I access this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/280760 ?
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<DeeJayTwo> is there some cron stuff for the update manager?
<DeeJayTwo> If it's the case... where is it?
<knittl> somebody any ideas or links?
<mynameistux> back while I was using hardy, I tried banshee, and while it was loading, my battery died compleatly causing banshee to have a hissy fit. I just upgraded to intrepid, and I want to give banshee another go, but it throws out the same error. How do I clear ALL the banshee related config files, debs, binaries etc in one fell swoop. so I can install it again?
<mynameistux>  
<knittl> pleaese memo me, i gotta go
<gnomefreak> DeeJayTwo: yuou are unable to view private bugs unless you filed it or you are subscribed to the package the bug is placed on. once it is checked for private info it will be released
<gnomefreak> mynameistux: sudo apt-get remove --purge banshee
<gnomefreak> mynameistux: also remove banshee dir in ~/
<gnomefreak> ~/.
<mynameistux> ok, I will post the error message, becasue it is still happening
<mynameistux> http://pastebin.com/m2e906b36
<mynameistux> anyone know whats up wid dat?
<asabil_> mynameistux: the banshee files are in ~/.config/banshee-1 iirc
<mynameistux> thank you, that fixed it
<mynameistux> now I can hate freedom, and use mono for everything, praise propriety software!
<faileas> mynameistux: er... why is using mono hating freedom?
<mynameistux> time to go cry in a corner methinks
<mynameistux> I heard that it hated freedom
<faileas> hell, if i could run ONE mono app, i'd lost 1/3 of the reasons i'd have to have windows on my laptop
<mynameistux> banshee is written in mono isn't it?
<faileas> mynameistux: apparently so
 * faileas is a KDE user. ;p
<mynameistux> *has over 300 dupliacate songs, and is fixing that right now
<mynameistux> *has over 300 dupliacate songs, and is fixing that right now*
<mynameistux> how do you do that?
<faileas> so what?
<faileas> *do
<mynameistux> *do
<mynameistux> nvr mind
<mynameistux> gotta go duplicate hunting
<e\ectro_> isnt Intrepid RC class today?
<Frijolie> How do you check your default language settings? I've noticed some random languages appearing in OOo
<joaopinto> Frijolie, on the terminal: locale
<darren__> Hi i installed the new ubuntu and i have compiz fuzion icon and select emerald but it does not seem to change any more for the windows theme, also last question if any one can help i downloaded a program from synaptic befor and can not remember what its called is to install the boot up screens and select a time limeit on selecting the kernal think it was called some thing like start up manager thanks in advance
<td123> darren__: it's called startup-manager
<td123> it should be under system tools
<JackTop> just upgraded my laptop to kubuntu 8.10rc to test.  have something strange.  the is some screen flicker regularly, and it looks like it's trying to create a window which fails,which is causing the flicker.  any ideas ?
<saint-takeshi> since i went up to intrepid, the "places" menu (in my main menu) don't work anymore
<saint-takeshi> they launch audacious for some reason
<saint-takeshi> anyone had that or similar?
<joaopinto> not me
<joaopinto> did you upgrade, or a fresh install ?
<saint-takeshi> upgrade from hardy (ubuntustudio)
<JackTop> joaopinto: if you talk to me, upgrade
<joaopinto> saint-takeshi, dist-upgrade is a common source of problems :P
<joaopinto> JackTop, was for saint :)
<joaopinto> JackTop, have you checked your system logs for any tip ?
<saint-takeshi> i'd have done a fresh install if i could, but i've knackered my optical drive
<JackTop> yeah, think i'm gonna make a new install on the laptop too
<squid0> hey there. how stable is the rc?
<joaopinto> squid0, so far so good
<squid0> thanks, joaopinto. where is a straight-forward url (or torrent) to download an image for kubuntu x86 cd?
<squid0> just as a once-off download
<faileas> squid0: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso ?
<faileas> least thats what i used with wget ;p
<squid0> thanks, faileas
<joaopinto> squid0, I don't think there will be Kubuntu RC images available before the Ubuntu ones
<squid0> oh but hang on, thhat's the beta
<faileas> squid0: >_>
<faileas> squid0: oops
 * faileas didn't catch all of it ;p
<squid0> faileas: no worries
<joaopinto> the RC images are still "testing", http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<squid0> joaopinto: what does that mean?
<squid0> I mean, I can still download and install with it, no?
<squid0> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<joaopinto> yes, but, in case a major issue is found with the current iso, the final RC image maybe different :P
<squid0> oh, ok...
<squid0> so when is the final RC due out?
<joaopinto> it's planned for today
<squid0> ah, ok
<joaopinto> but you should be fine with the QA iso
<squid0> ok, great
<joaopinto> you will get the remaining updates from the repositories
<squid0> so is there no url to that iso?
<faileas> joaopinto: wouldn't that be the same as using the beta then upgrading though?
<joaopinto> no, this iso is a RC test image, from yesterday, unlike the Beta which is from a few days ago ;)
<squid0> right; I tried already with the beta but encountered a serious bug when trying it on livecd
<joaopinto> faileas, but if you had the beta installed fine, yes, you will get the same result :P
<joaopinto> squid0, so you are a good candidate to test the RC ;)
<squid0> joaopinto: can you help me with a url to the kubuntu rc iso?
<squid0> joaopinto: yes, I suppose so!
 * faileas will be testing the beta some time next week
<faileas> trying to decide if i want to wait a week and just go for stable ;p
<joaopinto> squid0, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/2095
<squid0> although I'm planning on installing it over my old system, so I'm hoping it will mostly be ok
<joaopinto> faileas, it will not be beta at that time :P
<faileas> joaopinto: over the next week
<faileas> i was supposed to have tested it... 2 days ago, but am lazy ;p
<joaopinto> faileas, that's RC, not beta :P
<hackel> Since upgrading to Intrepid, sometimes when I boot with linux 2.6.27 I get a continuous beep from my PC speaker until some point in the boot process when it shuts off.  This does not happen when I boot 2.6.24.  Any idea what might be going on here?  I'm not sure how to  debug this effectively since I can't pause the boot process to see what's going on.
<joaopinto> hackel, I have the same issue since beta, that beep seems to be related to something on the BIOS
<faileas> joaopinto: let me put it this way, i suddenly decided to set up a full file server with webdav, and SMB support instead of imaging my hard drive, and checking out the one bug i was afraid of ;p
<joaopinto> I didn't filed a bug report, because the beeping is random, and I do not see any error that could be usefull
<hackel> joaopinto, I'm using a Dell m1530, do you have anything similar?
<squid0> joaopinto: thanks
<joaopinto> nope, I have an OEM PC
<joaopinto> I am not on it right now, can't provide the specs
<joaopinto> lets see if someone reported it on LP
<faileas> joaopinto: lol. i think thats why i keep a copy of my LSHW/its windows equivilent output somewhere ;p
<hackel> joaopinto, I've been searching for an existing bug but haven't found one yet, have you?
<joaopinto> hackel, not sure it's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/273397
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 273397 in linux "PC Speaker beeps indefinately from kernel loading" [Undecided,New]
<joaopinto> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/284434
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284434 in ubuntu "Computer beeps relentlessly on startup (internal speaker)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nekostar> hey this is nice ;)
<andresmh> how can I tell what version of ALSA drivers I am using?
<nekostar> dpkg -l *alsa*|grep ii
<nekostar> /EXEC dpkg -l *alsa*|grep ii
<nekostar> that will echo it in xchat [only to you hehe]
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> lets see if my dvd drive worx now
<nekostar> ;_;
<hackel> joaopinto, do you get repeated beeps, or a single continuous tone? I'm getting the latter, but most of the bug reports seem to be describing the former, and other than the last one, don't mention it stopping.
<andresmh> thank nekostar
<nekostar> though has anyone else noticed with everything in its rather large?
<nekostar> andresmh np
<nekostar> hackel no beeps here fwiw
<nekostar> 3.87GB so far tho
<Woody86> My monitor isn't displaying the correct resolution for my monitor, can anyone help me out?
<nekostar> Woody86 what vid card?
<andresmh> how do I know if the ALSA driver I get from apt-get is the same or different than the one from  http://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.gz
<Woody86> nekostar -  MSI NX8600GT (nividia)
<nekostar> andresmh you need to go to alsa page and check what latest is
<joaopinto> I have repeated beeps
<nekostar> Woody86 ok i got em working this way:
<testerle> can someone help me? if i start my ubuntu it stucks on the login-screen... it says: "no greeter widget plugin loaded. check the configuration." what shall i do?
<testerle> please help me someone
<nekostar> testerle thats not that bad
<joaopinto> hackel, but mine does stop, randomly
<testerle> what shall i do?
<nekostar> go to ctrl+alt+f1 and login there
<nekostar> then do: sudo su -
<andresmh> ok
<nekostar> then put in sudo pass again
<nekostar> now yer rooot
<andresmh> separate question, what is build-essential ?
<hackel> joaopinto, Hmm, okay.  Well, I think I'll try to debug this a bit more and then make a new bug report for a continuous beep.  Thanks.
<testerle> i can do all that
<joaopinto> hackel, well, the sound is continuous, but there is a lowder sound with a fixed frequency
<testerle> but whick pakage i have to install to get my login-screen back
<nekostar> testerle kde? gnome?
<nekostar> andresmh minimal tools to build things from source
<testerle> gnome and kde
<joaopinto> I would described as a repeated because of the lowder (annoying) part of the sound
<testerle> the login-screen seems to be a kde-login-screen
<mnemoc> Hi, I just finished updating to 8.10 a box with usb mouse and keyboard, alt-f1 works but gdm ignores my keyboard :(   any idea?
<nekostar> ..........
<nekostar> apparently that breaks things
<joaopinto> mnemoc, I had the same experience, but doing an install over an existing / without formatting
<joaopinto> the installer left my hardy kernel, mixed with the newer kernel modules
<joaopinto> so the kbd/mouse/net modules were not loaded
<joaopinto> mndo, check your uname -a
<jimmyspark> hey guys, funny video : http://www.b3ta.com/links/How_to_confuse_an_idiot
<joaopinto> ops, the uname was for mnemoc  :P
<faileas> hmm
<mnemoc> joaopinto: 2.6.24-21-generic oh
<joaopinto> mnemoc, you got into the same issue, that is the hardy's kernel
<faileas> yup
<testerle> nekostar, i can become root and can use the full power of command line... ok, how to get back the kde or gnome login-screen?
<joaopinto> mnemoc, did you upgrade using a CD, or dist-upgrade ?
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> testerle i take it you installed kde first right?
<scientus> i keep setting up my network connection to a static ip but it keeps resetting to automatic
<testerle> he asks for the "greeter widget plugiN" which is not loaded"
<nekostar> so reinstall kdm
<testerle> no, GNOME first, the KDE
<testerle> sudo apt-get install kdm?
<nekostar> ok then apt-get remove kdm  && apt-get -reinstall gdm
<nekostar> let me know if it trys to take a $#%Y^T%# on the kdm
<mndo> joaopinto, Linux orbiting 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<testerle> ok, i will try it! many thanks, if it works i will be back and let you know.. bye
<mndo> joaopinto, any special reason for asking?
<mnemoc> joaopinto: dist-upgrade
<joaopinto> mndo, sorry, I was helping mnemoc :P mis nick completation
<mndo> joaopinto, ho, no problem :)
<mnemoc> joaopinto: update-manager -d to be precise
<theBishop> hey, just popping in to say Firefox has gotten more stable for me.  it was basically unusable after an update a week ago
<joaopinto> mnemoc, either you file a new bug report, or you describe your install case on mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/287747
<theBishop> it still crashes, but after an update yesterday, it's not as terrible
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287747 in ubiquity "Installing into an existing / partition will result in a broken kernel" [Undecided,New]
<joaopinto> mnemoc, and you can "fix" your system from the livecd
<mnemoc> joaopinto: I don'T have an optical device
<joaopinto> you will need to remove/install the kernel
<joaopinto> mnemoc, hum, i don't remember if the kernel image package is kept on /var, after a dist-upgrade
<joaopinto> mnemoc, probably manually installing the kernel image from /var/cache/apt/archives will do
 * mnemoc looks
<joaopinto> you need the 2.6.27-7 kernel image
<joaopinto> on my case it was installed, but not listed on grub, so I decided to remove/install it
<joaopinto> check that it is list as found on grub during the package install
<mnemoc> joaopinto: /boot has only 2.6.24 files... how can I force it's update?
<joaopinto> mndo, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: use intrepid sources
<joaopinto> erm, sorry again, was mnemoc
<mnemoc> poor mndo
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, its a bug with the installer, he has the proper sources
<Woody86> My monitor isn't displaying the correct resolution for my monitor, can anyone help me out?
<joaopinto> erm, I mean, with the upgrade process, not the installer
<mnemoc> gnomefreak: I only have intrepdi lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> and update tells you there is no updates?
<gnomefreak> update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, please check bug 287474, its the same problem, but a different install/upgrade scenario
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287474 in getdeb.net "Create Package: Furiod 1.0 (shareware)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287474
<joaopinto> ops, sorry not this one
<gnomefreak> i hope not
<mnemoc> *G*
<joaopinto> bug 287747
<joaopinto> :P
<joaopinto> grrr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287747 in ubiquity "Installing into an existing / partition will result in a broken kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287747
<gnomefreak> is it during upgrade or install?
<joaopinto> gnomefreak, on my case, was install into an existing partition, on mnemoc case is an upgrade, but the result is the same
<Alatius> Heya, I'm testing Kubuntu 8.10, but I wonder if Adept is working as intended...
<Alatius> Problem is, when I search for packages, I get very few hits. "Firefox" gives zero hits, for example...
<Alatius> Maybe I don't understand how Adept works simply?
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: what happens if you update grub?
<joaopinto> Alatius, have you checked that you have your software sources enabled ?
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: what are the grub settings you have and are you using grub-2?
<free-radical> Hey guys. I just wanted to test the new beta release by calling "update-manager -d". The problem is, that i accidently closed the console and thereby killed the updater after about 30 minutes of updating packages.
<mnemoc> /boot and  /lib/modules only have 2.6.24 files
<mndo> joaopinto, nopes.. this is my workhorse.. intrepid is on other partition :)
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: did you try insttalling the kernel instead of upgrading?
<free-radical> is it enough to reinitiate the package updates? or makes the release-updater something magic after package update?
<joaopinto> mnemoc, so your case is different, I had 2.6.27 modules
<free-radical> does anybody know that? would be nice...
<Alatius> joaopinto, I added everything, basically. Multiverse, etc. No difference.
<joaopinto> Alatius, ok, that's odd, but i am not a kubuntu user :\
<mnemoc> gnomefreak: I'm doing aptitude dist-upgrade now, next will be aptitude install something
<Tominator> hi!
<Tominator> I think about installing intrepid RC on my mashine when it releases... how stable will it be? does anyone know about it?
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: before trying install run update-manager -d and see what it says. your problem as i understand it, ther eisnt a bug filed on it so im thinking its a local issue, if nothing fixes it out of the 3 above commands file a bug on it. i have to run out for a while
<mnemoc> gnomefreak: I can't `update-manager -d` as I'm kb/mouse-less .... I'm connected via ssh currently
<Alatius> There is no Kubuntu beta test channel, is there?
<bsnider> nope
<mnemoc> #kubuntu-devel ?
<gnomefreak> Alatius: #kubuntu-kde4
<Alatius> Okie, thanks.
<gnomefreak> ther eis also #kubuntu-testers i think
<gnomefreak> cant remmber exact name of testing channel
<mnemoc> gnomefreak: can I enable a VNC server or something like that so I can use ubuntu's graphical tools?
<mnemoc> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic
<joaopinto> mnemoc, I believe  do-release-upgrade is the text version for update-manager
<mnemoc> ^--- after dist-upgrade :(
<gnomefreak> not sure never tried fixing from a seoarate PC i fix on locale system
<mnemoc> No new release found   :\
<joaopinto> mndo,  dpkg -l linux-image*
<joaopinto> erm, mnemoc
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: please paste you /etc/apt/sources.list
<mnemoc> gnomefreak: http://nopaste.com/p/aVjpXt1bkb
<mnemoc> joaopinto: http://nopaste.com/p/adhr8QHcC
<gnomefreak> im seeing way too many of same repo but wont cause what you are doing
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: did you upgrade from gutsy to intrepid?
<gnomefreak> as in skipping hardy
<mnemoc> gutsy -> hardy -> intrepid
<mnemoc> both at pre-rc stage
<wolfie2x> I need help to report a intrepid bug.. need to know if anyone else has it or if it's already reported
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: file a bug an attach the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade so we can see what is going on
<gnomefreak> wolfie2x: search luanchpad for the bug
<Woody86> My monitor isn't displaying the correct resolution for my monitor, can anyone help me out?
<mnemoc> gnomefreak: tar.bz2 or raw?
<wolfie2x> gnome: don't know what to search for
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: raw there should be 3-4 files in that dir
<wolfie2x> it's something to do with acpi i think
<mnemoc> gnomefreak: ubiquity?
<gnomefreak> wolfie2x: off hand dont remember but did you try disabling it/enabling it depending on what is set now
<mnemoc> (whatever that is)
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: no you didnt install it
<gnomefreak> mnemoc: update-manager
<shirish> hi all, I ran this command sudo ls -l .* |more >> ll.txt
<wolfie2x> when i run xev, then press Fn+F3 (for battery) I see a loop of KeyPressed and KeyReleased.. takes 100% cpu
<shirish> why does it show this ls: cannot access .gvfs: Permission denied
<gnomefreak> why are you using sudo?
<gnomefreak> ls doesnt6 need sudo
<shirish> gnomefreak: I tried first without sudo, it gave permission denied before
<gnomefreak> shirish: it works for me
<gnomefreak> last line being
<gnomefreak> .xine:
<gnomefreak> total 24
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 gnomefreak gnomefreak 23903 Oct 23 08:22 catalog.cache
<gnomefreak> too much to paste at this time
<shirish> gnomefreak: it tells me here (without sudo) ls: cannot open directory .dbus: Permission denied
<gnomefreak> all of it
<wolfie2x> the main problem is the brightness on-screen-display goes to max/min with a single key press.. just like the previous loop
<shirish> gnomefreak: right, so why is it showing me what its showing?
<gnomefreak> shirish: running in what dir? although ls should never need sudo
<shirish> gnomefreak: my home dir /home/shirish
<gnomefreak> did gvsf crash?
<shirish> gnomefreak: how can I know if gvfs crashed or not?
<gnomefreak> shirish: try /var/crash
<gnomefreak> shirish: would have crashed on start up (as per normal intrepid bug
<shirish> gnomefreak: there is a kernel crash there from about a week back, an apt-listchanges crash and an xfce4-panel crash
<wolfie2x> legend: u there?
<zurn> anyone having a problem w/ a partial upgrade (running a 8.10 beta already, just trying to get update manager to upgrade some stuff )
<shirish> gnomefreak: no crash by the name gvfs
<gnomefreak> shirish: try restarting system
<shirish> gnomefreak: ok will do that.
<gnomefreak> ill be back later
<shirish> gnomefreak: thank you for your help.
<shirish> sure
<gnomefreak> ;)
<legend2440> wolfie2x: yes
<wolfie2x> do u have any idea about the bug i'm describing?
<zurn> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-en/language-pack-en_8.10+20081011_all.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]" and 10-20 more packages...
<wolfie2x> legend: problem is the brightness on-screen-display goes to max/min with a single key press
<jStefan> zurn, try reloading the sources
<wolfie2x> legend: like the keys are stuck
<legend2440> wolfie2x: laptop?
<wolfie2x> yep
<zurn> jStefan: yea, doing that and unchecking all 3rd party seems to have fixed it...
<legend2440> wolfie2x: which laptop? make and model?
<wolfie2x> legend: Fn+Up/Down key for brightness
<wolfie2x> DELL Inspiron 9400
<mnemoc> gnomefreak!!! :(
<wolfie2x> legend: I think there's a bug with the way the key press/release is handled
<zurn> wolfie2x: the brightness is broken for me too for a dell inspiron 1150, the makes it brighter and dimmer, but then screws other things up and i have to reboot (the pop-up slider) never shows any progress
<mnemoc> joaopinto: what are the packages (kernel) I have to install?
<wolfie2x> zurn: does a single key press takes it all the way to min/max ?
<mnemoc> joaopinto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/288193
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288193 in update-manager "kernel wasn't upgraded" [Undecided,New]
<joaopinto> mnemoc, linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<wolfie2x> zurn: yes it screws everything for me too.. but a logout and login is enough for me.. have u tried it?
<siriusnova> anyone here notice a bug with 64 bit and suspend?
<mnemoc> joaopinto: just that one? what about the modules, etc?
<siriusnova> esp if you are on a SATA equipped laptop?
<zurn> wolfie2x: no, it still has the 5-6 steps, but afterwards menus stop working (e.g. applications / places / system) i can click on it all day and nothing happens,
<zurn> wolfie2x: i just have to let my laptop sit for 30min till it wants to respond / update the screen again so i can shutdown, keyboard shortcuts fail to work also
<histo> admin_masu3701: why did you try to install automatix in the first place?
<zurn> wolfie2x: first time it happened i ctrl+alt+del and had a problem w/ permissions on a file, had to reinstall anyway (sound problems) so i just decided not to adjust the brightness till the final of 8.10 and see if they had fixed it
<legend2440> wolfie2x: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/74284
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 74284 in linux "acpi video module prevents brightness adjusting" [Medium,Fix released]
<histo> admin_masu3701: what piece of software did you need.
<admin_masu3701> histo: i dont even know
<histo> admin_masu3701: yeah don't use it. especially since its not even for the version of ubuntu you are using. Did you get everything working now?
<admin_masu3701> histo: but it works fun now...I deleted all those automatix in the sources.list
<histo> admin_masu3701: k. Hopefully you didn't install to much with automatix to break the system.
<admin_masu3701> histo: can that happen?
<histo> admin_masu3701: yes you could possibly have outdated and unsupported packages installed from automatix.
<admin_masu3701> histo: I mean the apt-get update used to work before..but just stop like 2 days ago..returning that automatix error mesage
<histo> admin_masu3701: probably because their site went away
<wolfie2x> legend: thx but I dont think that's my bug.. there's nothing wrong with the actual brightness.. I can set it from Power Manager
<wolfie2x> legend: or   sudo /usr/bin/acpi_fakekey 224
<wolfie2x> legend: the problem is with the key presses..
<admin_masu3701> histo: hope it dont brake my system
<wolfie2x> legend: keys seem to go into a tight loop of KeyPress/KeyRelease as per xev
<histo> admin_masu3701: Just write this down as a lesson in using 3rd party repos. You shouldn't do it.
<admin_masu3701> histo: so shouldnt use automatix...got it
<histo> admin_masu3701: yeap if you need help installing something that would have been in automatix just ask in here.
<admin_masu3701> histo: i didnt even know what automatix was
<alteregoa> how can i add a mirror drive for /root on ssh? without rebooting?
<histo> admin_masu3701: it was a collection of scripts that made installing certain things like video drivers codecs etc.. easier. But now there are better ways of doing that built right in to ubuntu.
<histo> alteregoa: what are you trying to do?
<admin_masu3701> histo: ok
<admin_masu3701> histo: I am new to linux...but i learned alot so far...i really like it
<alteregoa> i try to mirror the system drive
<alteregoa> because im afraid of a hd crash
<alteregoa> i got 10 drives installed on this system, 4 are reserved and 2 are free for this
<alteregoa> but the drives are not equal size
<alteregoa> except the raid5 array
<legend2440> wolfie2x: when you press the Fn keys for brightness is there supposed to be an On Screen Display(OSD) that is supposed to pop up to graphically show brightness going up or down?  is it popping up?
<wolfie2x> legend: yes it does
<wolfie2x> legend: problem is if I press a brighness up key only once, it keeps increasing until it hit max
<alteregoa> now linux runs on a 20gb hd, and i want it to mirror to an 80gb hd,
<wolfie2x> legend: just like if the key got stuck
<wftl> How does one set up dialup networking in Ibex?
<alteregoa> with 2003 it was a single click, i hope it is not that complicated with linux
<wftl> My packages are up to date, but I can't see it anywhere.
<wftl> I can't believe that Ubuntu has totally given up on modem connections. iahs
<wolfie2x> legend:  i have added some input to a similar bug here:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/272292/comments/13
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272292 in acpi "[Intrepid] No on-screen display for volume or brightness control on Thinkpad T60" [Undecided,New]
<alteregoa> wftp. pppconfig
<alteregoa> err wftl
<wftl> So, nothing for the newbies running from the live CD?
<sooth> Anybody have gtk-gnutella working?
<wftl> Seems hard to believe that new users should be told to go command line with all the emphasis on 'friendly'.
<alteregoa> its not final right now
<wftl> Okay. Not many days left. [ insert appropriate smiley here ]
<alteregoa> whatever pppconfig is easy
<legend2440> wolfie2x: well intrepid isn't final until Oct 30  maybe it will be sorted out
<alteregoa> wftl:  gnome-ppp maybe
<wolfie2x> legend: yeah i hope so too.. it's only a week to go
<alteregoa> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gnome-ppp
<wolfie2x> i'm going to do a update now.. i'll be back if it doesn't totally screw me.. :)
<legend2440> wolfie2x: have you tried adding     blacklist video in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to see if it helps?
<wolfie2x> legend: I'll try that now..
<shirish> does anybody why  sudo  ls -l .* >> ll.txt shows the following :-
<shirish> ls: cannot access .gvfs: Permission denied
<legend2440> wolfie2x: probably have to restart x for it to take effect
<shirish> there is no way also to view this .gvfs directory
<wolfie2x> legend: btw have u noticed that updating via update manager takes 100% cpu even when it's downloading? weird..
<wolfie2x> legend: command line update doesn't take cpu at all..
<wolfie2x> legend: a known bug?
<legend2440> wolfie2x: i don't know. i'm not going to try intrepid until final is released
<wolfie2x> legend: :-O
<wolfie2x> legend: why not?
<legend2440> wolfie2x: i upgraded to intrepid a while back  but went back to hardy
<legend2440> wolfie2x: i had some issues but i cant remember what they were now
<wolfie2x> legend: was it that bad? other than a few hickups it's been generally good to me..
<legend2440> wolfie2x: did you do clean install or upgrade?
<wolfie2x> upgraded
<mnemoc> what's xorg package to handle usb keyboard and mouse?
<legend2440> wolfie2x: yes thats what i did. i think i'll do clean install when intrepid is final
<wolfie2x> legend: hibernate seems to finally work.. never worked for me on hardy
<wolfie2x> legend: do u think one day they'll make ubuntu boot in 15mins?
<wolfie2x> sorry 15secs
<FFForever> Good morning people :)
<wolfie2x> it takes a good 40secs on my laptop
<legend2440> wolfie2x: i have ati radeon video card with fglrx drivers but i dont think there are fglrx drivers yet for intrepid. that was biggest problem i had
<FFForever> my system is fully updated but i am still having the bootup stalling problem where you have to hold a key for a few secs to make it finish.... how can i fix this?
<wolfie2x> legend: yeah video is always a pain.. I just have intel onboard.. it works
<wolfie2x> legend: I think nvidia drivers had probs even on hardy
<FFForever> wolfie2x, hardy is awesome with nvidia....
<FFForever> 8.10 hates me with it lol
<wolfie2x> really? didn't it have some bugs that nvidia never fixed?
<legend2440> wolfie2x: yea well ati is a pain on all of them
<FFForever> all video is a bloody pita :)
<FFForever> there we go problem solved :D
<FFForever> get mac XD
<wolfie2x> :D
<eds> Can anyone tell me if kdebase-kio-plugins is not available in 8.10 or what its replacement might be?
<FFForever> anyways can someone help me with my boot stalling problem?, when i boot i have to hold a key (any of them even the power button works :D) for a few secs then it boots fine....
<kiagage> are those RC images that are meant official release for today?
<wolfie2x> what do u guys think about having two different desktops gnome and kde?
<Stev> FFForever, i saw a bug about it... wait a sec
<FFForever> wolfie2x, xfce FTW!
<legend2440> FFForever: have you tried booting in Recovery mode so you can see text. maybe that will show where its stalling
<kiagage> KDE4 seems to be quite more refined for me, this comming from a gnome user
<FFForever> stev ive been searching google but cant quiet find anything that describes mine
<wolfie2x> i am on gnome and i have to use kdevelop
<faileas> wolfie2x: personally i try them then settle down to one ;p
<FFForever> legend2440, never thought about that gimmie about 5mins and ill try :)
<faileas> wolfie2x: you can use KDE apps on gnome without a full kde desktop
<FFForever> wolfie2x, i use kdevelop (but i prefer kate :D)
<wolfie2x> kiagege: really? I wanted to switch to kde but after trying a 8.10 kubuntu alpha it felt like a fancy protype
<FFForever> kate is awesome :D
<wolfie2x> prototype
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> in intrepid, when I press "printscreen", it takes about 5 seconds to open the window to save the png file
<rom1v> is it normal?
<charlie-tca> wolfie2x: just install kdevelop in gnome, unless you like kde
<wolfie2x> I'm spoilt by MS VS + VisualAssist auto complete
<faileas> lol
<wolfie2x> so the closest is kdevelop
<FFForever> lol
<kiagage> wolfire2x: i am using opensuse 11 for kde 4
<wolfie2x> charlie: yeah that's what i have done.. it looks horrible on gnome though
<FFForever> how come there are no more cartoons in the morning for kids lol
<charlie-tca> :(
<Stev> FFForever, take a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/272247
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272247 in linux "System freezes during boot, unless I hold a key down" [Undecided,Invalid]
<FFForever> (on public tv...)
<wolfie2x> kiage: yeah I tried that too.. the biggest turn off was the plasmoids popping up a toolbar evrytime the mouse moves over
<Stev> why Undecided, Invalid?? it's actually medium,triaged
<FFForever> stev i have the same chipset....
<FFForever> :'(
<Stev> try the suggested workaround
<Stev> FFForever, boot with nolapic kernel option
<FFForever> stev same thing happens :P
<FFForever> i had to do that to get into my system to get nvidia installed....
<wolfie2x> as a user switched from windows, I really think kde and gnome should just work together without duplicating the total universe of apps
<wolfie2x> waste of dev time effort
<FFForever> wolfie2x, it will always be different they are based on 2 different frame works
<wolfie2x> ii know.. that's what i'm saying
<wolfie2x> why 2 frameworks
<TheInfinity> wolfie2x: because linux != windows
<kiagage> people want to do things their way
<TheInfinity> linux = lots of choice
<FFForever> because they each think theres is better + its the oss way
<wolfie2x> end user is not worried about the engine under the hood
<kiagage> same reason there a shitloads of distros
<FFForever> you don't use others code you look at it again and again then you rewrite it :)
<wolfie2x> :)
<wolfie2x> gnome doesn't have a decent video editor
<wolfie2x> kde's editor is buggy as hell
<FFForever> please rephrase it like this linux has no good video editors :)
<wolfie2x> it crashes every other mouse click
<TheInfinity> wolfie2x: see it in a positive way - creative + chaos + open source = many options (and some disadvantages) ;)
<kiagage> wolfie2x: don't forget many apps are written on free time, most devs and coders/programmers dont get paid for what they do.
<faileas> wolfie2x: there's a lot more frameworks in windows, you just don't notice it ;p
<FFForever> but hell its free so don't wine :)
<sooth> Anybody have gtk-gnutella working on Intrepid?
<FFForever> hehe no pun intended..... lol....
<wolfie2x> kiage: i appreciate the time effort they put in
<TheInfinity> wolfie2x: and if you want a stable framework etc - use os-x - thats why i switched to os-x on desktop ...
<TheInfinity> but not without ubuntu in vms ;)
<FFForever> why did you guys switch to ubuntu?, i switched because i was tired of an 8year old os and wanted to upgrade but well vista came and yeah we all know about vista....
<wolfie2x> faileas: but they all earn out of them.. why waste our precious oss dev time
<theBishop> yikes.   Firefox is more stable, but now when it crashes, it takes the whole desktop with it
<FFForever> lol theBishop
<theBishop> it seems to be related to the drop down when you're typing in a URL
<kiagage> FFForever: i switched because ubuntu's got the easy installs of .debs, I'd use debian but their community isnt like ubuntu's.
<wolfie2x> Infinity: nah.. with all the bugs.. I still love linux too much to switch
<charlie-tca> FFForever: I switched because IBM quit supporting OS/2 for consumers
<wolfie2x> Bishop: have u tried ff 3.1? it's pretty good
<theBishop> wolfie2x, is that going to be in intrepid
<theBishop> ?
<kiagage> ff 3.1 got a werid font problem for me , like they are blurry
<wolfie2x> it's not yet in intrepid..
<faileas> wolfie2x: eh.my windows boxen are filled with FOSS software ;p
<wolfie2x> I installed it from the site.. (yeah yeah i know i'm not supposed to)
<theBishop> wolfie2x, as much as i'd like a stable computer... i'm also trying to provide feedback for ubuntu+1
<wolfie2x> the fonts on my ff 3.1 looks pretty ugly too.. anybody know how to make them better
<wolfie2x> they look pixelated.. just like my kdevelop on gnome
<wolfie2x> btw have u guys tried OO 3.0? it's much faster to start than OO 2.4 and really good
<kiagage> I think it's actually within firefox, think they are testing some new font engine
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> this seems quite nice
<wolfie2x> kiage: but why does it kdevelop look exactly the same?
<FFForever> Stev, do u know if there is any known fix for my problem?
<nekostar> ii  firefox-3.0                                3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2                             safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<prometoys> hi, i will update to interdip for testing and preview. is there any drawback or something I must care off?
<nekostar> oohh wolfie2x u meant openoffice? hm not yet
<Stev> FFForever, no sorry, i just saw that bug.. i'll try the workarounds in the bug report
<wolfie2x> yep openoffice
<kiagage> wolfie2x: i have no clue all i recall reading some font engine in the release log and assumed that.
<Stev> FFForever, ah it's actualy milestoned for 8.10 final release.. hope it get fixed in time
<FFForever> yeah
<FFForever> ...
<Stev> Is intepid going to be released with a new theme? Where to find info about?
<kiagage> dark room
<kiagage> is the new theme
<kiagage> http://lifehacker.com/5064515/ubuntu-810-gets-optional-darkroom-theme
<Stev> tnx
<FFForever> anyone know a good gmail notifyer?, (that works with google apps (gmail for your domain))
<Stev> FFForever, try cgmail
<kiagage> so uh the RC isnt out yet for today right? sorry if that's been asked non stop
<DG19075> anyone know if the new OpenOffice version will be part of the final release?
<kiagage> DG: nope
<joaopinto> FFForever, any imap capable notified will do
<kiagage> feature freeze stopped it from making the list
<Stev> FFForever, do not know what you mean for "that works with google apps", cgmail works nice for gmail accounts...
<joaopinto> erm, notifier
<FFForever> stev google.com/a
<Stev> FFForever, i think you get a standard mail notifier
<Stev> FFForever, i guess you can access your mail via pop/imap
 * ethana2 is eagerly awaiting the rc
<kiagage> arent we all...
<ethana2> question: when you install intrepid in a dual boot with hardy
<ethana2> does it look at the /actual available kernels/ to make boot loader entries for hardy?
<Scorcher> What is the relase date?  the 24th?
<kiagage> today
<kiagage> the 23rd
 * ethana2 assumes yes
<Scorcher> so its in the distro?
<Stev> which time is used by ubuntu team? cest?
<Scorcher> the new new version on the update manager stuff yet?
<joaopinto> Scorcher, if you are using intrepid already, you are using the RC
<kiagage> i dunno im waiting for the iso for a fresh install
<joaopinto> if you are not, the update will not become before available before the final
<kiagage> ubuntu;s time is BST on their mailing lists
<Stev> So it should be due in 6 hours :P
<kiagage> 7:00pm in est ohh...:(
<joaopinto> highvoltage, a bug has been already reported about a problem after upgrading, the new kernel was not installed
<joaopinto> please check your uname -a
<joaopinto> you should have 2.6.27-7-generic
<highvoltage> joaopinto: ah, thanks, I'll check that out right now
<joaopinto> and eventually, you still have the one from hardy
<highvoltage> joaopinto: I think I held my kernel because of certain modules on at least the one pc, so that's probably why
<kiagage> err 5:00pm in est whoops...
<joaopinto> forcing the new kernel to be installed should fix it
<Scorcher> when is the final release
<kiagage> 30th of OCT
<bsnider> why does everything launch so fast if i use gnome-do?
<ethana2> ..I hope the rc has a working ps3 port
<falstaff> hello
<ethana2> i hear a some recent version of X really screwed us over and someone's doing a git bisect on it to figure out why
<falstaff> is there a problem with x and keyboard/mouse locks in latest daily build (20081022)?
<Dreaman> video driver 96 nvidia mx440 work in realise candidate ?
<bsnider> Dreaman, no it does not
<Dreaman> ok
<joaopinto> ethana2, a bug has been already reported about a problem after upgrading, the new kernel was not installed
<joaopinto> check your uname -a
<joaopinto> i mean it could be related, if you mean, they dont work at all :P
<joaopinto> not random locking
<knittl> hello. is there any workaround for the »gnome-sessions are broken« problem?
<ethana2> joaopinto: i don't think you meant to say that at me
<falstaff> So, no x locks for you lately?
<joaopinto> erm, it was for falstaff
<joaopinto> :P
<joaopinto> sorry
<falstaff> joaopinto, i did a fresh install from latest daily
<falstaff> joaopinto, so its not related to this upgrade bug...
<piquadrat> Hi! Since two or three days, the kernel begins throwing exceptions (example: http://dpaste.com/86376/) at a staggering pace, filling my /var-partition with logs. At the same time, both dd and klogd run at 100% load. Is this a known bug?
<joaopinto> ok
<falstaff> i just cant time anything... GDM shows me the login screen, but i cant do anything, with keyboard and mouse
<falstaff> s/time/type
<joaopinto> falstaff, can you CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<falstaff> joaopinto, yes console works, and keyboard works there too
<joaopinto> hum, it stills seems to be related to the kernel modules not beeing propely loaded
<falstaff> joaopinto, hmm
<joaopinto> can you check the kernel version with uname -a ?
<falstaff> joaopinto, i have to say that i had to start ubuntu with no-acpi, i use the newest hp laptop (EliteBook 8530w) which seems to have an acpi bug
<falstaff> joaopinto, im under windows atm, could not configure wlan in console...
<joaopinto> I am just hinting to the kernel, because since yesterday we had 2 cases of kbd and mouse not responding on X, both were related to the wrong kernel
<joaopinto> on my case it was also  a fresh install, but not formatting the existing / partition
<falstaff> joaopinto, hm okey... so there was a new kernel release lately
<falstaff> ?
<joaopinto> falstaff, not, but on this cases, the hardy kernel from the previous install was kept, and the new kernel was not installed
<joaopinto> I mean, new as in, for Intrepid
<falstaff> joaopinto, its a new laptop, i unpacked it today... so there was never an hardy nor an old ibex installation on it...
<joaopinto> ok, so it must be a different problem :\
<falstaff> i think so too yes... what do you think, can it be a problem that i used no-acpi?
<falstaff> is there any obviously connection between acpi <-> keyboard/mouse <-> x?
<joaopinto> no idea, give a look into /var/log/messages , it may provide you a hint
<falstaff> joaopinto, hm i gona try this... whats messages? I looked inside Xorg.0.log, but nothing interessting there....
<falstaff> joaopinto, who generates this messages?
<joaopinto> error related to modules loading
<joaopinto> falstaff, the kernel
<falstaff> joaopinto, ah ok
<falstaff> joaopinto, something which is strange in x is: The only keycombination which works is Alt+F4.... this closes the x server
<falstaff> joaopinto, i think this combination is somehow registred on terminal level, but the x server cant catch any keyboard input..
<joaopinto> I had the same symptom with the missing kernel modules
<falstaff> hm okey, seems really to be a problem of kernel modules loading...
<joaopinto> and I couldn't config network either, since the network modules were not loaded
<falstaff> which modules where involved?
<[diablo]> yo
<[diablo]> good evening
<nikolam> Ok, this Thunar on 8.10 amd64 works like dead rabbit. until you kill gam_server..
<joaopinto> I have no idea, you can run a : sudo depmod -a
<joaopinto> if you have an modules related problem, it will most likely be reported during depmod
<falstaff> joaopinto, ok thanks
<zeco> hi guys, any word when the ibex RC is to be released? Roadmap says it's due today
<falstaff> joaopinto, i gona try...
<delight> zeco: the day isn't over yet ;)
<knittl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gnome-session can't be true xD see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/249373
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 249373 in gnome-session "gnome session does not start window manager nor restores the previous session" [Low,Triaged]
<knittl> it doesn't save anything
<knittl> anybody experiencing similar problems?
<nikolam> To me it seems that 8.10 does not include bugfixes from 8.04..
<ethana2> nikolam: uhh...  i'm pretty sure fixes go upstream
<ethana2> which we then re-pull
<ethana2> ...new bugs and all
<nikolam> hmm i am pretty shure i found 3-4 bugs in 8.10 i reported for 7.04.. i think..
<joaopinto> nikolam, care to list them :) ?
<ethana2> well so did i, but were they fixed in 7.04?
<nikolam> oh, is this my favourite guy that mantains getdeb.net
<nikolam> i am your biggest fan :)
<ethana2> wait, what?
<joaopinto> hi nikolam ;)
<nikolam> On, just a sec
<ethana2> oh, wow!
<nikolam> :)))
<ethana2> getdeb.net is amazing.
<joaopinto> tks ethana2 :)
<ethana2> ..i'd like community managed quick-response apt repositories..
<nikolam> joaopinto, Take a look at our Loco: www.ubuntu-rs.org , www.ubuntu-rs.org/wiki , /forum etc :)
<ethana2> i have to add apt from all these different projects out there 'cause backports takes a while...
<zoran> nikolam: ok i will look :)
<joaopinto> there are still problems on using apt for several updates per day, we are experiencing some of them with playdeb
<joaopinto> brb
<nikolam> yes, i noticed playdeb..
 * DanaG wonders when nvidia will fix the damn 96 drivers...... dare I guess, never?
<bsnider> never
<bsnider> not ever
<DanaG> Mmmyeah, nvidia is officially on my "shitlist", as I call it -- list of companies not to buy stuff from.
<DanaG> Creative is the other.
<nikolam> DanaG, like Ati was before, huh? ;)
<DanaG> Actually, I never had ATI on such a list.
<knittl> is there a way to fix gnome session saving? *bump* *bump*
<DanaG> The last time I had ATI (with my 9800 Pro), was like 4 or 5 years ago.
<zoran> knittl: im looking for that too,
<DanaG> I wasn't Linux-savvy then.
<knittl> zoran: great, now we are two :D
<knittl> zoran: have you found anything good yet?
<zoran> no, i m using kde :)
<knittl> aww, bad (for me)
<zoran> gnome not have that...
<zoran> and that is ... pippp
<knittl> well, it used to have it
<knittl> it was still there in hardy
<bsnider> DanaG, nvidia makes the best linux graphics driver for modern hardware
<jemark> is intrepid RC out?
<BUGabundo> yep jemark
<BUGabundo> its out every single day
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<joaopinto> lol
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<zoran> RC, not testing?
<BUGabundo> its the same
<BUGabundo>  !rc
<jemark> BUGabundo: serieusly?
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<BUGabundo> hooo some one needs to update that one
<BUGabundo> lol
<bsnider> BUGabundo, thank you for making that point. i'm trying ont he "brainstorm" site to get them to drop these useless "alpha/beta" releases for just this reason
<jemark> gutsy?
<BUGabundo> why wouldn't it be jemark?
<BUGabundo> NOOOOOOOOO bsnider
<BUGabundo> I love to have dailies
<jemark> BUGabundo: how is the current intrepid?
<BUGabundo> that I can rsync and test fixs
<BUGabundo> quite nice
<BUGabundo> a few bugs, but for the most part
<BUGabundo> much better then previous releases
<BUGabundo> hi dholbert
<LARefugee> howdy. Anyone have their bluetooth headset working with intrepid?
<BUGabundo> you are visiting us from Mozilla? how nice
<jemark> BUGabundo: how do I update again with the update manager?
<td123> jemark: testing it yourself will give you a better answer for your specific computer :P
<BUGabundo> LARefugee: the new BT stack doesn't support audio
<jemark> BUGabundo: from Hardy?
<BUGabundo> for the time beeing
<td123> jemark: you have to add intrepid repos
<BUGabundo> jemark: update-manager does the job. for upgrade from hardy you type "update-manager -d"
<jemark> td123: no, not really a good idea... from the update manager...
<BUGabundo> please read the release notes
<BUGabundo>  !releasenotes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releasenotes
<LARefugee> BUGabundo: why not?
<jemark> BUGabundo: now I remember, thanks
<LARefugee> BUGabundo: got a link that talks about this?
<BUGabundo> LARefugee: let me get the email on devel discuss for that, ok ?
<nikolam> joaopinto, Here is a list of long-time unresolved bugs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61620/
<BUGabundo> LARefugee: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026637.html
<LARefugee> BUGabundo: thx!
<jemark> BUGabundo: I'm updatin now
<BUGabundo> please read the release notes from the ubuntu website jemark
<joaopinto> nikolam, you mentioned, fixed on earlier versions...
<joaopinto> unresolved bugs are a different story :P
<nikolam> joaopinto, hmm you are right, i`ll see to it
<td123> jemark: are you using kde or gnome for intrepid?
<nikolam> ;,
<nikolam> joaopinto, oh yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/thunar/+bug/163587 does Not happen in 8.04.. .. i think.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 163587 in thunar "Thunar does not respond after second window is opened" [Unknown,In progress]
<Nakkel> Any ideas as to why programs forget their settings on Kubuntu/KDE4? Some wont hold settings at all, some after restarting the program and some forget after reboot.
<BUGabundo> humm Nakkel that has been happening to me with Kmail
<BUGabundo> although I use gnome
<jemark> BUGabundo: it says now: Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<jemark> It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug
<joaopinto> nikolam, that bug was not reported to be fixed
<zeco> I guess you're gonna change the motd as soon as the RC is released, right? Don't wanna bug the release-page unnecessarily
<joaopinto> nikolam, just because it was not experienced on your 8.04 config, it does not mean it was fixed ;)
<BUGabundo> jemark: do you have any other apt running ?
<Nakkel> BUGabundo: I have it on multiple programs. All Kontact apps (KMail, Akregtor etc.) Konqueror, System Settings (themes, colours, icons etc).... Really frustrating when I have to "rebuild" all settings on every systemstart.
<LARefugee> BUGabundo: that link says only positive things about 4.x stack and headsets.
<BUGabundo> I started using a bzr repo on my laptop to save my setting to prevent that from happening Nakkel
<BUGabundo> yep..
<BUGabundo> and it also mentions no alsa
<jemark> BUGabundo: nope
<BUGabundo> ok.. go look on LP, then jemark
<BUGabundo> maybe it's a recent bug
<BUGabundo> you are the 1st I see having it
<BUGabundo>  !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<jemark> BUGabundo: ok then.. do you have a link ;)
<BUGabundo> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<LARefugee> BUGabundo: it's funny that an aplay -Dplug:headset does produce a hissing sound in my headset but then it just hangs and eventually times out with an "unable to install hw params" message.
<BUGabundo> lol
<jemark> BUGabundo: umm... maybe bc i have some ppa repositories?
<BUGabundo> nag the guy behing the new stacj
<BUGabundo> *stack
<BUGabundo> it can be jemark
<BUGabundo> and other 3rd party apps.
<BUGabundo> do a apt-get autoremove too
<BUGabundo> and then comment those PPAs
<jemark> BUGabundo: :( how am i going to update now?
<BUGabundo> that should work
<BUGabundo> I don't see anyone here having that prob
<BUGabundo> maybe is a prob on your install
<BUGabundo> even if so, file a bug, so the ppl in charge of the package can fix it
<jemark> BUGabundo: autoremove doesn't remove anything :(
<jemark> helo there!
<BUGabundo> hi jemark eheh
<ethana2> wait, daily .iso's have torrents?
<BUGabundo> yep
<jemark> hehehe! this is not mark
<ethana2> oh.
<BUGabundo> but its kinda stupid
<jemark> this is his wife
<zeco> where?
<BUGabundo> I don't there will be many seeds
<aatk> ;)
<aatk> Sorry
<ethana2> that changes EVERYTHING
<jemark> mark is busy fixing my laptop
<aatk> Right
<BUGabundo> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is 404 here
<aatk> Time to learn perl
<ethana2> wait, i don't see the torrents..
<jemark> BUGabundo: where u from, by d way.
<BUGabundo> PT
<jemark> BUGabundo: u mean portugal?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> does http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ open for you guys?
<ethana2> yep
<jemark> BUGabundo: wow! portugal is a nice place!!!
<BUGabundo> how come?
<melkart> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> darn... my univ is blocking the port then
<ethana2> oh that sucks
<ethana2> encrypt?
<BUGabundo> can't even open the page lol
<BUGabundo> I already have most of the isos
<jemark> BUGabundo: sorry guys, got to leave this room coz im not good with electronics. i have nothing to ask and share with u.
<BUGabundo> I use rsync from main to get them updated
<BUGabundo> jemark: but you can always learn
<BUGabundo> about how wonderfull FOSS is
<jemark> BUGabundo: well, i wil just leave this kind of stuff to my husband.
<jemark> BUGabundo: i have different expertise.
<BUGabundo> humm a girl around
<BUGabundo> there goes the abuse start... lol
<jemark> BUGabundo: my husband mark is done fixing my PC. im doing something with open office. i opened d microsoft. he did something inorder for me to have access wid my documents saved in ubuntu while using microsoft.
<BUGabundo> hum
<jemark> BUGabundo: my husband is back in this room again
<BUGabundo> just need to install OOo on Windows too
<BUGabundo> lol
<jemark> BUGabundo: that's what he did. its fine now
<BUGabundo> or save your docs with a proprietary format like .doc or .xls and Microsoft Office suite should open them
<faileas> jemark: or save everything as doc or xls
<Wutz> "https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026766.html" is this the final version of RC? or is it still a pre RC testing iso?
<ethana2> testing
<BUGabundo> Wutz: will have dailies until release
<BUGabundo> no RC as a single ISO
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<faileas> BUGabundo: beat me to it ;p
<BUGabundo> ejej
<BUGabundo> typing as fast as I can
 * ethana2 is paranoid about QA
<Wutz> Oh ok, so its just a daily build for the soon to be RC
<BUGabundo> in a few minutes I'll go eat so you have the board, commander
<faileas> ;p
<jemark> BUGabundo: thats true but i wud prefer to use open office. im just openning microsoft now becaus mark have not yet updated my ulbuntu linux in my laptop. he is always busy updating his own laptop. the one im using at the moment.
<BUGabundo> no Wutz
<cwillu> openoffice seems to have lost ui font hinting recently, anyone else noticed this?
<BUGabundo> no RC
<BUGabundo> every build IS a RC
<BUGabundo> nope cwillu
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> ...but not the one with a gigantic swarm where I can get my ratio up to 10
<Wutz> Hmm ok, will one of the RC builds be shown on Ubuntu.com/testing, thats what i originally meant
<BUGabundo> jemark: just open update-manager
<DanaG> argh, nv_bios doesn't fix suspend for me.
<BUGabundo> it will do it for you
<BUGabundo> you don't need anybody else
<BUGabundo> as long as you have admin priv
<BUGabundo> Wutz: daily builds show up on testing too
<DanaG> [   31.146937] Attempting to locate BIOS image in PROM
<DanaG> [   31.419587] ... BIOS signature not found
<DanaG> [   31.419665] Attempting to locate BIOS image in PRAMIN
<DanaG> [   31.475207] ... BIOS checksum invalid
<mindstab_> ich habe gerade auf 8.10 geupgradet und bei der proprietären hardware kann ich einen atheros treiber auswählen, aber da steht schon es ist ein anderer in benutzung, wie schaff ich es den aktivieren zu können?
<jemark> BUGabundo: the problem is... when it comes to electronics i always want my husband to do it for me.
<mindstab_> oh sry
<BUGabundo> lazu girl...
<BUGabundo> hope you make up in bed...
<mindstab_> i thought its a german channel
<frank___> lol
 * BUGabundo thinks lucky guy
<knittl> mindstab_: nein, ist englisch xD
<td123> BUGabundo: this is why girls don't come to this channel if they had the chance...
<mindstab_> knittl, maybe u can help me anyway
<jemark> BUGabundo: yes, i admit. im lazy when it comes PCs. but when other things im not ;-)
<Wutz> One last question, did they change the theme at all since hardy?
<knittl> i'm afraid i can't. i don't have much experience with that
<td123> and jemark displayed classic signs of agreeing with ppl to shut them up :D
<faileas> td123: donno, my ex was the one who got me into linux ;p
<frank___> faileas: and you dumped her?! *G*
<faileas> frank___: she switched to mac ;p (actually she dumped me)
<ethana2> HAHA
<BUGabundo> several times Wutz
<faileas> then switched to mac, and decided she wanted a sex change...
<frank___> faileas: ok - 2 good reasons not to be with her anymore ;p
<BUGabundo> the entrire GTK engine changed a lot
<Wutz> Oh, does it look better now?
<td123> faileas: I'm sorry, I thought that the Linux girl dumped you, you didn't read the man pages on woman?
<ethana2> why sex change, she's /already/ a girl
<frank___> lol
<faileas> ethana2: she wanted to be a guy ;p
 * DanaG thinks it would be fun to have Ranma's curse.
<td123> faileas: oh, so she liked girls :D
<frank___> faileas: after being with you... would concern me a bit ;p
<BUGabundo> ok guys
<ethana2> it's funny, my mom is biased against mac users
<BUGabundo> I shouldn't have started this
<Novell> anyone got NFSv4 and krb5 working ? I'm getting "mount.nfs4: Operation not permitted" when trying to mount with -o sec=krb5
<faileas> td123: wierdly no. she wanted to have a ... yanno
<ethana2> i explained that its a decent OS, but she says most mac users she's seen are odd
<BUGabundo> now, now girls WILL EVER come here again
<BUGabundo> calm down guys
<td123> faileas: a what?
<faileas> weewee? ;p
<ethana2> wait, you're serious?
<ethana2> *headdesk*
<td123> faileas: I don't understand your figurative language... what is a weewee? in the context you used it of course :P
<faileas> ethana2: story of my life ;p
<ethana2> that's horrible
<faileas> td123: what a guy has and a girl dosen't
<mindstab_> i just upgraded to 8.10 and i see an atheros driver in the hardware drivers list but i cant activate it because there is some other driver loaded how i can load the driver in the list?
<BUGabundo> guys and girl(s) time for dinner before classes
<BUGabundo> see you in a bit!
<jemark> BUGabundo: bye guys... i have to do my own things as well. enjoy! ;-)
<faileas> ethana2: she was kinda cute too. french girls seem to be trouble though ;p
<BUGabundo> good bye nice girl jemark
<ethana2> well, you know what they say
<ethana2> Think Different
<td123> faileas: ... lol I read that sentence differently that's why I was confused? I thought you meant 3ppl or something
<jemark> thank u guys!
<frank___> girls and irc harmonize as bad as girls+beer. the ones drinking it are in almost all cases as drunk as everyone else together. you just want to ignore and leave them ;p
<faileas> frank___: depends on the place ;p
<td123> faileas: where did you meet this french girl?
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<faileas> td123: wierdly enough...
<faileas> IRC
<faileas> twas one of those long simmering long distance relationships that went... kaboom ;p
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here know a way when I install intrepid and after install, booting up but end up in with a black screen on login screen.
<mysticdarkhack> anyway to login in and enable the video drivver
<mysticdarkhack> I have ati
<mindstab_> blub
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<td123> faileas: what do you mean irc?
<td123> faileas: you never met her?
<faileas> td123: naw, i met her in person later on
<faileas> but we first started talking on IRC ;p
<td123> faileas: wow, to tell you the truth, I only like to meet in person :/
<faileas> td123: well that happens eventually ;p
<td123> so what is 9.04 going to include? since there are no (break through) features in this one :D
<mysticdarkhack> anyway, seem like intrepid release candidate hasn't release yet
<td123> mysticdarkhack: yes it has
<td123> read the irc title
<kane77> hi, I installed intrepid beta (from the cd available from ubuntu.com) and networking worked, but there was large number of updates and one of those updates borked NetworkManager, because now the icon don't show up in system tray. If I kill the process and start it again it does show, but if I open the connections window (Edit connections) there is connection ifupdown (eth0) for wired connection and I can't delete it..
<mysticdarkhack> td123, really, I don't see it
<mysticdarkhack> td123, where is it?
<theBishop> they should've pushed for Firefox 3.1 before going to RC
<theBishop> in my opinioin
<kane77> and the whole networkmanager does not work so I have to kill it and run my config script (using plain ifconfig)
<Turl> hi!
<td123> mysticdarkhack: I quote the irc title: "Release Candidate images ready for testing - please see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026766.html"
<Turl> I don't know why, but ubuntu doesn't load the "floppy" kernel module by default
<mroc> hello.  back in hardy, i applied the "ugly fix" to the load/unload cycles hard drive problem and that worked well.  today, i just noticed that it seems to have reappeared.  i read a post that this had supposedly been "fixed" for intrepid.  has it already been applied, and thus "fixed"?  if i still need the ugly-fix, are there still 4 locations to copy the hdparm script to (and are they the same as posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805570 )?
<Turl> it should load it though - and loading it manually makes my floppy drive start working
<td123> Turl: thank god they finally stopped loading that :D none of my machines use it
<Turl> td123, most machines here have those drives
<td123> Turl: and I have machines from 1998
<Turl> I think it's a must to load that, it's like not loading IDE controllers 'cause sata exists
<td123> Turl: I just removed my floppy drives, took up power and I have everything on usb / cds
<td123> Turl: that analogy is flawed, floppy drives are pretty much legacy now (nothing new uses it) yet ide drives are still being produced.. + they are hard drives so they need to support those for the long run...
<td123> Turl: if ide gets phased out, then ide will most likely be not included by default
<Turl> erm, no floppy = no USB boot, get it? :p you can't write boot disks, grub disks,...
<td123> Turl: why not?
<Turl> cause it's not available to the system...
<td123> Turl: what's not available to the system?
<swuboo> Floppy.
<Turl> "there's no floppy" to GNOME etc...
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know why the I end up in blacksscreen when trying to install intrpid
<mroc> any thoughts on my question about the hard drive load/unload cycles?
<mysticdarkhack> are they still having video issure or ati problem
<td123> Turl: booting from cd doesn't depend on the floppy drive... am I understanding you correctly?
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<Turl> mysticdarkhack, I heard you need to move your mouse, it's a screen problem possibly
<Turl> td123, would you waste a CD for having a bootloader in order to boot from USB if your bios doesn't support it?
<Turl> I personally wouldn't
<mysticdarkhack> Turl, I did move my mouse but no resualt
<td123> Turl: in those cases, burn it to a cd
<Turl> mysticdarkhack, does the HDD light blink?
<td123> Turl: plus, any bootable cd should do the trick
<Turl> td123, I don't have cd burner, that's another problem
<faileas> Turl: thats why i have CDRWs ;p
<td123> Turl: ummm well then load the floppy module, sheesh
<nekostar> ok
<mysticdarkhack> Turl, it stop blink when it stop loading the iso
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> this is pretty sick...
<nekostar> but the usb formatter tool didnt work
<nekostar> when it was trying to install, it was looking for a cdrom...
<nekostar> [and i was mounting as usbhdd]
<jemark_> when i update via the update manager, do i need to deselect the unsupported updates in hardy? or just leave it selected?
<Turl> I think it's the same, haven't tested tho
<nekostar> jemark
<nekostar> first just get it installed
<jemark_> nekostar: yes?
<nekostar> then clean up the repos
<jemark_> nekostar:  just leave on the security repo on, that's all?
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61642/
<nekostar> thats what i have
<nekostar> feel free to use it
<nekostar> i'm more interested in getting that usb key installer tool to work.
<mysticdarkhack> nevermind the rc hasn't release yet but only the note
<mysticdarkhack> blah
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<jemark_> ok, i will update via the update manager now
<mroc> back in hardy, i applied the "ugly fix" to the load/unload cycles hard drive problem and that worked well.  today, i just noticed that it seems to have reappeared.  i read a post that this had supposedly been "fixed" for intrepid.  has it already been applied, and thus "fixed"?  if i still need the ugly-fix, are there still 4 locations to copy the hdparm script to (and are they the same as posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805570 )?
<jemark_> mroc: for me it still worked... i will see after the update...
<mroc> jemark_: you're still running hardy though, right?
<jemark_> mroc: yep... but i updated to intrepid before... maybe i didn't pay attention it too then :(
<jemark_> mroc: yep... there is "fix" for it in intrepid, right?
<mroc> jemark_: i may have missed it, but i hadn't noticed it until today.  and if i remember right, it couldn't have been this way for very long based on the total cycle count.
<mroc> jemark_: well, supposedly, yes.  that's kind of what i was asking about since i seem to be seeing the problem again.
<mroc> input from anyone else?
<jemark_> mroc: i don't like the clicking noise from the hd :(
<mroc> jemark_: if it was just the noise, i could live with it.  but since it's a direct effect on the projected lifetime of the drive...it's something that needs to stay fixed.
<mroc> jemark_: the so called ugly fix (link is in my question) worked when i just applied it, but i wanted to know if the locations to install the script were still the same, if all 4 locations were needed, and if the fix that was supposed to show up in intrepid had already been applied.
<jemark_> mroc: yes, i agree. i shortens the lifetime
<jemark_> mroc: i had the fix in the same locations as in hardy
<mroc> jemark_: i upgraded from hardy to intrepid around alpha 6 or so.  as far as i know, the fix was still applied properly.  it's just today that i noticed it again.
<graft> howdy, where do i find desktop effects configuration?
<mroc> graft: you mean beyond the three options in the effects tab of the appearance window?
<jemark_> mroc: oh I see... i suggest to look for the fix for intrepid. i think, that i saw a new feature in intrepid "mobile mode"
<graft> mroc: no, i mean for fine-tuning compiz
<mroc> jemark_: i'll take a look.  you have a link by any chance?
<jemark_> im looking for it now :)
<mroc> graft: i've always used compizconfig-settings-manager.  might that be what you're looking for?
<vaughn> Has anyone had errors with ipw2200 when installing the Intrepid beta?
<jemark_> mroc: i think, this is it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/laptop-mode-tools
<graft> mroc: yeah, i was just wondering why it wasn't in the gnome system of menus by default
<graft> mroc: i mean i can run ccsm from the shell of course...
<bsnider> the rc image done yet?
<mroc> graft: i'm not sure why it's not default.  installing the compizconfig-settings-manager package should install a menu item.
<graft> mroc: oh ah, so it does
<Stev> hi, i've just read the last few lines
<Stev> is the load cycle problem definitely fixed in intrepid?
<mroc> jemark_: it doesn't sound like those tools address the hard drive parking issue.  can anyone else give more details about it?
<mroc> Stev: well, it seems to have reappeared for me just in the past day or so.  i'm hoping someone with more knowledge of it could offer more information.
<jemark_> what if you do hdparm -B -255 in your terminal?
<vmelo> hello, anyone here got no partitions in ubuntu installer (beta)?
<mroc> jemark_: as i mentioned, the ugly fix does still work for me.
<jemark_> mroc: i also use the ugly fix
<mroc> jemark_: i was looking for info on whether the locations to copy the "ugly fix" script were still the same, and whether the fix that had been expected in intrepid has already been applied (and thus not worked for my drive).
<Stev> mroc, the bug is marked as "fix released" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Stev> maybe you should post a comment?
<vmelo> I guess this is a bug (no partitions in ubuntu installer)
<vmelo> does anyone know about it?
<mindstab_> blub
<mindstab_> i just upgraded to 8.10 and i see an atheros driver in the hardware drivers list but i cant activate it because there is some other driver loaded how i can load the driver in the list?
<danage1> mindstab_: what atheros do you have
<Stev> mindstab_, uhm have you tried unloading the old driver?
<mindstab_> Stev, how can i do this?
<Stev> mindstab_,  from terminal: sudo modprobe -r module_actually_loaded
<mindstab_> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<mindstab_> this is the atheros
<mindstab_> chip
<jemark_> mroc: this bug is fixed in intrepid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/laptop-mode-tools/+bug/250935
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 250935 in laptop-mode-tools "[intrepid] laptop-mode-tools needs to change its default settings to match acpi-support and add hooks for pm-utils" [Undecided,Fix released]
<danage1> it will be fixed before release
<Stev> don't know which module you have.. i would try tiping the first letter of atheros and "TAB-bing" to see possibile completions
<mindstab_> but on the msi site there is mentioned i have n - standard
<danage1> it's probably ath5k that gets loaded
<danage1> blacklist in kernel config
<danage1> i doubt you do
<danage1> gimme lspci -nv |grep 168c
<mindstab_> http://www.msi-computer.de/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=utility&maincat_no=135&prod_no=1529
<mindstab_> thats the laptop
<danage1> gimme ^^
<mindstab_> 05:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)
<danage1> yeah that's not an n card
<danage1> blacklist ath5k in kernel
<mindstab_> these liars :)
<danage1> and it will work
<mroc> Stev: i'll check out the bug report, maybe add a comment.
<danage1> i can lookup the bug if you want
<Stev> mroc: read the message from jemark_
<Stev> uhm.... too late XD
<danage1> mindstab_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/288148
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288148 in linux "Disabling ath5k in 2.6.27" [Critical,Fix committed]
<mindstab_> http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=15811 is the lsmod output
<danage1> you know what
<danage1> it may be one of the cards that lspci doesnt put out correctly
<danage1> i remember there was a problem
<graft> how does one switch to using emerald as your decorator?
<mindstab_> its a really new laptop
<mindstab_> 1 month old
<danage1> mindstab_: if you want it to work right now, blacklist ath9k and ath5k
<danage1> you have 3 drivers that do the same thing loaded
<danage1> it's a bug and will be fixed via ticket above, but if you want it to work right now
<danage1> blacklist ath5k and ath9k
<danage1> just remember you did because eventually it will switch to ath5k
<mindstab_> how can i do that?
<mindstab_> im not that experienced :)
<danage1> google it
<mindstab_> ok
<danage1> it's easy
<demontager> How to make wirelees conection whith automatik engage without asking password ?
<visik7> hi
<danage1> mindstab_: note: don't buy msi
<mindstab_> :P
<Stev> what's msi?
<visik7> anyone got issue with gtk-window-decorator and nvidia ? I got glitches on the window bar
<mindstab_> ok im rebooting
<demontager> When I log in it ask to enter root password
<danage1> mindstab_: here is some more information, even though the post should *not* apply to you. simply blacklisting should do. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/atheros-ar242x-howto/
<danage1> Stev: micro star international
<danage1> what does "This won't make 8.10 GA due to the late date, I've marked this for the intrepid-updates milestone so we can get it in the first post GA update." mean?
<Stev> danage1, didin't knew, do the make low-quality hw?
<danage> Stev: in my opinion yes, even though that's off topic
<danage> *at least as far as notebooks are concerned
<rww> danage: it means that it'll be fixed after intrepid comes out
<Stev> danage, sorry for the OT
<visik7> anyone with nvidia+compiz ?
<danage> rww: and part of which package?
<danage> i have linux-backports-intrepid installed
<danage> it probably means i have 2 weeks without wifi :(
<graft> how come there's no emerald themes package?
<rww> danage: it'll be released in the first set of normal updates after GA (general availability --> Intrepid final)
<graft> is emerald discouraged or something?
<louise_> graft, get some from compiz-look.org
<apreichner> I'm having a problem with installing the nvidia restricted driver on 8.10
<danage> rww: ok... so should i deinstall the backports drivers?
<graft> louise_: i'd prefer to use the package manager if possible
<louise_> Is there a way for me to recover .Xauthority?
<louise_> graft, that'd be nice
<graft> louise_: what do you mean, recover?
<danage> graft: theres prolly repos out there
<graft> yeah, but they used to have it in the repos - why was it removed?
<louise_> graft, I think mine got borked in last updated
<rww> danage: do you mean linux-backports-modules-intrepid?
<danage> um, yes, sorry
<graft> louise_: man xauth
<visik7> oh lala
<graft> louise_: you can usually just delete yours and restart X
<visik7> anyone with glitches on the window bar with compiz and nvidia ?
<rww> danage: I think you should be okay, but I don't use backports much, so I'm not sure.
<louise_> graft, would it be regenerated during boot?
<graft> louise_: you can generate a new one for yourself by doing xauth generate :0 (or whatever your display number is)
<graft> louise_: but yes, it'll be generated if there's none there when you reboot
<shirish> hi all, is there any command to find obsolete packages, not looking for system-cleaner-gtk
<louise_> graft, I will try that when I get home thanx
<graft> louise_: try just deleting it and restarting gdm or whatever, should be sufficient
<mindstab_> ok i didnt manage to get it to work
<apreichner> I'm having trouble installing an nvidia restricted driver on 8.10
<danage> mindstab_: lsmod
<mindstab_> martin@linux:~$ lsmod | grep ath
<mindstab_> ath_pci                99096  0
<mindstab_> wlan                  211952  1 ath_pci
<mindstab_> ath_hal               198864  1 ath_pci
<danage> hmm
<danage> iwconfig
<visik7> sholdn't rc1 be out today ?
<mindstab_> no wireless devices
<rww> shirish: sudo apt-get autoremove, or http://www.marzocca.net/linux/gtkorphan.html
<rww> visik7: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026766.html
<visik7> danage: do the following:
<louise_> graft, thanks for the help
<danage> mindstab_: strange, madwifi should support your card
<shirish> rww: I'm looking for a cli equivalent for the same
<mindstab_> :(
<apreichner> Can someone help me with an nvidia restricted driver?
<danage> mindstab_: here is some more information, even though the post should *not* apply to you. simply blacklisting should do. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/atheros-ar242x-howto/
<shirish> rww: I'm looking for a command which will do the same
<danage> but maybe it carries some info for you
<visik7> danage: do the following: modprobe -r ath_pci ; modprobe ath_pci ;dmesg
<rww> shirish: as I said, sudo apt-get autoremove, though depending on how you installed packages, that command might not be helpful
<visik7> danage: and paste the output on some pastebin
<danage> visik7: you prolly mean mindstab_
<mindstab_> :D
<visik7> danage: yes
<danage> mindstab_: it might be that the madwifi in your intrepid is too old. it should, as i mentioned, support it
<danage> so another thing you could try is installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<danage> but maybe visik7 knows better
<apreichner> is there a way to install the restricted drivers through terminal?
<danage> i would try that before using a madwifi snapshot
<visik7> danage: could you run that command please ?
<danage> visik7: mindstab_
<danage> not me
<danage> i don't have ath_pci
<mindstab_>  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<visik7> danage: sorry :)
<rww> apreichner: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<mindstab_> visik7, im the one :P
<apreichner> rww: that will install the nvidia restricted drivers?
<danage> mindstab_: do what visik7 says, it's the way to debug this
<mindstab_> i did
<mindstab_> thats the output
<danage> ah ok
<danage> then try the package i mentioned, it might include a newer madwifi
<apreichner> rww: it says its all updated already.
<visik7> mindstab_: is your card a AR5BXB63 ?
<mindstab_> visik7, no
<rww> apreichner: then theoretically, you have them installed :/
<visik7> which ?
<apreichner> theoretically i have the nvidia driver installed?
<danage> visik7: yes
<danage> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192
<danage> 168c:001c
<apreichner> rww: i guess ill try enabling compositing
<mindstab_> the weirdest thing is that on the msi site the windows drivers are for intel wifi
<danage> mindstab_: install the package i mentioned
<visik7> oh it's a msi u100 ?
<mindstab_> msi gx630
<mindstab_> 620
<danage> as via link above, madwifi supports your card
<mindstab_> sry
<rww> apreichner: well, linux-generic's dependency tree includes nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common. there might be a userland package you need for xorg, but you have the kernel drivers
<apreichner> well
<mindstab_> ; Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection Adapter says the driver inf file
<mindstab_> but there are 2 different drivers in the installer
<visik7> mindstab_: don't care about inf files
<apreichner> rww: it said i needed the 173 driver, so I clicked enable... and the screen flashed for a second and then it said, "Cannot enable desktop effects."
<visik7> mindstab_: lspci say the truth
<danage> visik7: there is a problem with this card and lspci
<visik7> danage: ?
<danage> but as i said, madwifi supports it now
<visik7> danage: pciid doesn't lie
<danage> visik7: i think 2 different types report themselves as ar5006 or something
<visik7> nevermind about the database
<danage> have different sub-ids
<visik7> oh
<danage> anyhow
<danage> mindstab_: install the package i mentioned
<mindstab_> ok
<danage> it *should* work
<kal> is the rc1 still scheduled for 23rd of October?
<rww> apreichner: go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and see if 1) there's an option for the nvidia driver, and 2) it's enabled
<visik7> seems but no iso are available yet
<kal> ok
<apreichner> no. none of them are enabled, there are 3 options. When I click to enable it shows a download bar really quick and then it vanishes and it still shows as not enabled
<joaopinto> hi
<mindstab_> ok i did and next step?
<danage> reboot
<joaopinto> my microphone is not working, any tips on how to troubleshoot ?
<mindstab_> ok :)
<apreichner> rww: it shows a red dot next to all of them and it says "Not installed"
<danage> or
<danage> mindstab_: still there
<mindstab_> y
<mindstab_> danage, y
<danage> ok
<danage> do a modinfo ath_pci
<danage> and paste the version info here
<rww> apreichner: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<danage> then, reboot
<rww> apreichner: (also, check that your video card is on this list: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-173 )
<apreichner> rww: it says Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-173
<mindstab_> danage, srcversion:     D3FD3BD11169A96DBCFF8DE
<mindstab_> this?
<danage> yes
<mindstab_> ok
<danage> see ya :)
<rww> apreichner: do you have the restricted repository enabled?
<vmelo> is there any report about partitions table not recognized during installation?
<apreichner> rww: my driver is on the list. And yes according to the package manager, the restricted repository is enabled.
<apreichner> rww: I also have an option for the 177 driver too, but that doesnt work either
<rww> apreichner: can you copy your /etc/apt/sources.lst file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<histo> Anyone using conky with itrepid? I've noticed that you can't have any desktop icons while conky is running with double buffer enabled.
<mindstab> im back :)
<danage> workie?
<mindstab> no ^^
<danage> modinfo ath_pci
<apreichner> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61668/
<mindstab> version:        0.9.4
<danage> srcversion?
<mindstab> srcversion:     D3FD3BD11169A96DBCFF8DE
<danage> same, rats
<danage> mindstab: i guess you have to either wait or use the fix from ubuntuusers.de
<mindstab> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile/ath_pci.ko
<mindstab> is this rigth=
<mindstab> ?
<rww> apreichner: odd, the package you need is on the mirror you're using. did you do sudo apt-get update recently?
<danage> mindstab: yeah
<mindstab> :(
<apreichner> no i just installed it today, but ill do it now
<danage> maybe try what visik7 wrote with this one
<mindstab> [  372.572859] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<apreichner> rww: okay just did update, want me to try the driver again?
<rww> apreichner: yeah
<danage> mindstab: ubuntuusers guide
<visik7> you could try ath5k driver tooo
<mindstab> can can u give me a link to the guide?
<mindstab> just load the driver with modprobe?
<apreichner> rww: its downloading and installing it, so i think it worked
<visik7> remove ath_pci before
<mindstab> [  476.939564] ath5k phy0: failed to wakeup the MAC Chip
<apreichner> rww: hm.. well the bar finished going, but it still shows as not installed
<danage> visik7: its quite b0rken i heard
<visik7> danage: so seems
<danage> mindstab: hafta remove ath_pci first
<danage> rmmod ath_pci
<visik7> modprobe -r
<rww> apreichner: I thought that System->Administration->Hardware Drivers would do the apt-get update for you, but it seems not. I guess that was why installing from there wasn't working ;-)
<danage> or that
<visik7> rmmod is not clean :)
<rww> apreichner: didn't see your last message. hmm
<mindstab> [  476.939614] ath5k_pci 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<mindstab> [  476.939947] ath5k_pci: probe of 0000:05:00.0 failed with error -5
<mindstab> [  544.347991] ath_pci: driver unloaded
<mindstab> [  544.380072] wlan: driver unloaded
<mindstab> [  544.412069] ath_hal: driver unloaded
<apreichner> rww, i guess ill try restarting and see what happens, but it never gave me a restart message
<apreichner> oh nvm, now it did
<visik7> mindstab: you have to remove both with modprobe -r and load only ath5k
<apreichner> rww i think it worked, thank you for your help
<rww> apreichner: no problem; let me know if you have problems after restarting :)
<apreichner> okie doke
<apreichner> rww: The driver works flawlessly! Visual Effects is on and looks good. Thanks for your help, although I didn't think it would be that simple to fix.
<rww> apreichner: Awesome! Glad to hear it :)
<apreichner> Thanks again. Bye
<mindstab> i cant get it to work
<mindstab> :/
<bsnider> mindstab, just remove the linux-restricted-modules packages you have installed and the old madwifi stuff will be gone
<visik7> mindstab: did you digg launchpad to see if someone already had report the bug ?
<mindstab> hmm any other ideas
<danage> ubuntuusers thingy
<[diablo]> evening
<danage> ath5k won't make you happy
<danage> i have my experiences with it
<[diablo]> guys, anyone got beta working with openchrome please?
<[diablo]> I get a black screen
<mindstab> danage, can u give me the link?
<adz21c> hi, since switching to intrepid my sound card has not worked properly. It has once produced sound, then I rebooted an it was gone. It is a Xonar D2. When I go to alsamixer I can't mute various options. Any ideas how I might go about solving this?
<danage> mindstab_: here is some more information, even though the post should *not* apply to you. simply blacklisting should do. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/atheros-ar242x-howto/
<rww> my old laptop used an atheros chipset. had so much trouble with it :(
<danage> BUT
<danage> use a newer snapshot
<danage> ^^^^ignore what i wrote beside the link
<danage> but do use a newer snapshot
<stork> am I the only one having problems with flash?
<mindstab> danage, should i try hal testing=
<mindstab> ?
<danage> hmm
<rww> sabaua: to answer your #ubuntu question: gnome-core is currently at version 2.22.2.
<mindstab> http://snapshots.madwifi.org/
<danage> sec
<sabaua> not 2.4?
<danage> hal10 current
<rww> sabaua: sorry, i read packages list wrong
<LARefugee> anyone have a bluetooth headset working with intrepid?
<rww> sabaua: looks like some packages are at 2.24.0 (e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gnome-panel) and some are at 2.24.1 (e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/eog)
<rww> sabaua: so i'd assume we're getting 2.24.1 some time soon. i'm looking for more info on this
<simone> hi, cioè ciao
<loue> hello. anybody running intrepid with matrox graphics + dual monitors
<simone> provengo dal canale inglese
<simone> mi hanno risbatutto qui....qualcuno sa per caso del problema nvidia con il nuovo xorg?
<rww> !english | simone
<ubottu> simone: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rww> !it | simone
<ubottu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<simone> sorry, sorry, i thought i was already in the italian channel
<rww> simone: no problem :)
<danage> mindframe: i just saw the wget link in the ubuntuusers wiki entry is correct
<simone> oh my gawdddd, nobody's there....you know italian people...lazy bunch of....
 * rww giggles
<mindstab> i have good news
<mindstab> D
<mindstab> i just connected to my network
<mindstab> but i didnt got an ip
<mindstab> over wifi
<danage> did you follow the guide?
<danage> mindstab: you can try dhclient ath0
<danage> *sudo
<mindstab> ok i tried
<mindstab> DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.2.104 on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<mindstab> DHCPACK of 192.168.2.104 from 192.168.2.1
<mindstab> bound to 192.168.2.104 -- renewal in 922688733 seconds.
<mindstab> but ifconfig still shows no ip under ath0
<mindstab> ok now it does
<mindstab> :D
<danage> unplug the ethernet!!!
<mindstab> huhu
<danage> it workie?
<mindstab> im still here=
<mindstab> ?
<mindstab> :D
<mindstab> ok
<mindstab> its very slow somehow?
<adz21c> hi, since switching to intrepid my sound card has not worked properly. It has once produced sound, then I rebooted an it was gone. It is a Xonar D2. When I go to alsamixer I can't mute various options. Any ideas how I might go about solving this?
<crimsun> is anyone experiencing bug 274995?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in alsa-utils "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<mindstab> i have a huge lag
<crimsun> adz21c: is your xonar the only active audio device in the system?
<adz21c> crimsun: I have a webcam with a mic, so it is the only output audio device
<danage> mindstab: check your iwconfig rx tx data
<crimsun> adz21c: however, a webcam with a mic is also an audio device.  Is it configured (through ALSA) as hw:0 or hw:1?
<mindstab>  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:19:EA:E1:6E
<mindstab>           Bit Rate:12 Mb/s   Tx-Power:17 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
<mindstab>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<mindstab>           Power Management:off
<mindstab>           Link Quality=25/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
<mindstab>           Rx invalid nwid:6154  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<mindstab>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<danage> looks like you got bad reception
<danage> i think it gets better int he 40s
<mindstab> ?
<danage> you could try iwconfig ath0 rate 1M
<danage> link quality 40 and above
<adz21c> crimsun: how do i figure that out, not got much knowledge on alsa
<crimsun> adz21c: cat /proc/asound/cards
<adz21c> crimsun: D2 = 0, USB = 1
<mindstab> danage, no change
<mindstab> i try sitting next to the access spot
<crimsun> adz21c: please execute the alsa-info.sh script from http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<mindstab> ok i got 64/70 now
<danage> mindstab: yes, see if that helps
<mindstab> strange
<danage> try a download of some size
<mindstab> that were 2 meters
<adz21c> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=49224decaeb0e9942536c4ea5c53949c658dd5c5
<danage> high frequency is strange
<graft> hmm... emacs doesn't install by default, that sucks
<crimsun> adz21c: do you actually use the spdif out?
<rww> graft: that's a matter of opinion ;-)
<crimsun> adz21c: if not, amixer -c0 set 'IEC958',0
<adz21c> crimsun: yes, that is how I am connected to my speakers
<crimsun> err, amixer -c0 set 'IEC958',0 mute
<crimsun> adz21c: ok, and what's the link status on the spdif?
<graft> rww: well, i'm a long-time vim prefer-er, but still... it's emacs!
<adz21c> crimsun: where would I find that?
<crimsun> adz21c: by inspecting the hardware.  Most components have a visual indicator whether the spdif is active.
<mindstab> ok
<mindstab> i cant even ping the router
<mindstab> hallo
<echinos_> I will never run "update-manager -d" again :/
<adz21c> crimsun: unfortunately that isn't always the case with my speakers. When its doing normal output there is no difference on the indicators compared to using analog, unless I play a DVD with spdif passthrough which then lights up the dolby digital indicator, which currently doesn't happen when i play a DVD
<echinos_> something always goes wonky
<rww> echinos_: tell me about it. I have such bad luck with upgrading OS versions, even on Windows/OS X. Backup, erase, install... that's my motto!
<crimsun> adz21c: <ugh> ok, then, can you eliminate pulseaudio from the debugging picture?
<adz21c> crimsun: how would I go about that?
<crimsun> adz21c: I.e., pasuspender -- aplay -Dplug:iec958 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<simone_> sorry
<simone_> where is ubuntu+1 italian??
<simone_> the italian channel for 8.10
<simone_> ?
<mindstab> danage, still here?
<adz21c> crimsun: if I said pulseaudio-utils isn't installed would that eliminate it?
<crimsun> adz21c: well, you can still test without pulseaudio-utils.  Just use:  pulseaudio -k; aplay -Dplug:iec958 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<adz21c> crimsun: apparently pulseaudio isn't installed full stop, that a good or bad thing? also I noticed when aplay tried to play the wav it complain of an underrun
<crimsun> adz21c: good vs. bad - well, depends on your opinion.  underrun isn't really important here.
<crimsun> adz21c: more importantly, was the sound audible?
<graft> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<adz21c> crimsun: nope
<crimsun> adz21c: if not, can you try aplay -Dplug:spdif /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<adz21c> crimsun: same result. One thing that might be worth noting, that before on hardy i noticed when the sound card didn't work I was unable to mute/unmute most of the options in alsamixer (which is the case currently), however after building alsa 1.0.17 the sound started working and i was suddently able to mute and unmute various items
<crimsun> adz21c: hmm, you compiled your own 1.0.17 and aren't using the version in linux?
<crimsun> adz21c: (because in that case, you need to be using 1.0.18rc3)
<adz21c> crimsun: when i was in hardy (which shipped with 1.0.16) i recompiled it to 1.0.17 to get it working, so I asssumed it would work out of the box with intrepid since thats shipped with 1.0.17
<crimsun> adz21c: ah, so you /didn't/ recompile alsa-driver on intrepid?
<crimsun> (your previous statement is a bit ambiguous)
<adz21c> crimsun: I had tried previously, recompiled alsa (didn't upgrade) that made no diff, so then i tried 1.0.18rc3 and that failed, so i rolled back to 1.0.17 shipped with intrepid
<crimsun> adz21c: I'm afraid at this point you have two recourses:  wipe the state file and reload the virtuoso driver, or use 1.0.18rc3
<crimsun> adz21c: also, what failed in 1.0.18rc3?
<adz21c> crimsun: just the same result, no sound
<crimsun> adz21c: ok, try wiping the state file.
<adz21c> crimsun: would that be /var/lib/asound.state?
<danage> mindstab: yes
<crimsun> adz21c: yes.  You'll need to unload snd-virtuoso, then remove the state file, then reload snd-virtuoso.
<josh||> so what version of KDE ships with 8.10?
<adz21c> josh||: 4.1.2
<josh||> thanks
<josh||> not sure yet if i want to make the leap to kde from xfce
<ethana2> i'm wondering what URL to watch for the post-QA 8.10 rc..
<adz21c> crimsun: done that, i tried aplay with front_center.wav and same result, no audio
<crimsun> adz21c: did you mistakenly toggle the loopback element?
<josh||> how about the xfce version for 8.10? :)
<adz21c> crimsun: not even been anywhere to toggle it, however just went into alsamixer to try and again, can't toggle mute on it. only things i can change mute on are iec958 and master, the rest are locked unmuted
<crimsun> adz21c: 'IEC958 Loopback'
<adz21c> crimsun: there is a mute toggle for that, but it is locked unmuted
<crimsun> adz21c: ok, then you have to muck with the mixer settings.  Sorry, I don't have access to that card locally.
<adz21c> crimsun: s'ok :-) unfortunately I mucked with the mixer as muich as i can, like i said most of it just wont change, i can change volume levels on master, must and unmute iec958 and master, and i can change the stereo upmixing, other than that it is like all the other settings are there for show
<thatguy> can anyone tell me a good method to clearing ~80MB of space on '/boot'
<graft> thatguy: remove old kernels?
<thatguy> can you please tell me how i would go about doing that?
<thatguy> oh wait they are the abi-generic stuff?
<graft> thatguy: um. well, see which ones ar einstalled first, dpkg -l | grep  linux-image
<ikonia> thatguy: remove uneeded files
<thatguy> http://pastebin.com/m4a309a9d
<thatguy> i'm guessing remove everything htat isn't 2.6.24-21
<graft> thatguy: what are you running now?
<graft> thatguy: yeah... i usually keep one stable backup, but you're probably okay removing everything you're not using
<ikonia> thatguy is /boot a seperate partition
<thatguy> the one i just mentioned
<thatguy> no it is a folder
<ToxinPowe> is RC out?
<graft> thatguy: then once the kernel packages are gone, apt-get autoremove should clean up header packages and such
<ikonia> thatguy: so you need to make sure your / file system has 80meg of space
<graft> althoug headers aren't in /boot anyway, never mind
<josh||> thats a good point, actually... whats your partition table like? if everything is one big part you can delete from anywhere
<graft> if he doesn't have 80M of free space he's probably got other problems
<josh||> yeah well that was the next thing i was worried about :X
<thatguy> i'm guessing i can find the partition table in GParted?
<josh||> thatguy, how about the output of the df command
<ikonia> thatguy: why do you want the partition table ?
<thatguy> ikonia: josh|| mentioned it
<josh||> that will tell you what partitions you have and how much space is on each
<josh||> im curious what else is on the same part as /boot, where he might have stored some files he could (re)move
<thatguy> http://pastebin.com/m653a08d9
<graft> well, crap. I just got this: ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin: Input/output error
<graft> just that one file.. everything else is okay
<josh||> :o someone left your cache in a bad state... thats scary
<graft> yeah, so now what?
<thatguy> josh||: http://pastebin.com/m653a08d9
<tapas> input/output error sounds bad
<josh||> thatguy, well youve got a separate partition for /boot so your only choice is to delete files from under /boot
<josh||> graft, first id want to know if apt keeps any automatic backups :X
<graft> i'm not even sure what happened here
<josh||> ive had apt barf on me in similar ways
<thatguy> most of the /boot folder in my filesystem is just generics (current and old versions)
<josh||> lets see... scanning man pages
<josh||> thatguy, you can safely remove old kernel versions
<thatguy> cool
<josh||> just dont remove the current one!
<graft> it should yell at you anyway if you try to remove the current kernel
<thatguy> i know
<thatguy> hm it won't let me delete them
<graft> don't delete them
<graft> use apt to remove the packages
<tapas> thatguy: run a file system check some time just to be sure
<thatguy> mm if you haven't noticed, i'm not a big bash user, the most i actually know is how to compile something simple like pidgin
<graft> you could always reboot 30 times
<josh||> haha
<thatguy> and why is 30 so magic...42 is
<graft> but properly speaking you should run from a livecd and use the 'e2fsck' command
<tapas> erm
<tapas> i actually meant to send that comment to graft [re: input output error]
<thatguy> ah
<hellues> hey
<hellues> can you give infos about super ubuntu
<aliasbody> #ubuntu-fr
<thatguy> well so far so safe
<thatguy> (i used synaptic pkg manager due to lack of bash knowledge
<thatguy> it works now btw
<josh||> :)
<thatguy> i freed up about 130MB of space by taking away all the old stuff
<thatguy> hm maybe i'll upgrade to beta a week early from now on to make the download time easier
<kane77> hi, I installed intrepid beta (from the cd available from ubuntu.com) and networking worked, but there was large number of updates and one of those updates borked NetworkManager, because now the icon don't show up in system tray. If I kill the process and start it again it does show, but if I open the connections window (Edit connections) there is connection ifupdown (eth0) for wired connection and I can't delete it..
<zeco> Intrepid Ibex RC is out now: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<kane77> and the whole networkmanager does not work so I have to kill it and run my config script (using plain ifconfig)
<ronny> hi
<lastent> hi there is not sun-java-jdk on intrepid?
<kane77> lastent, there is
<louise> I lost my system since last updates. I think I have a problem with xauth and gdm's authority to access xserver
<ronny> intrepid gives me strange welan performance - every few minutes my download rates drop from 300-500 kb down to a about 1000 bytes/minute (only happens when using the wlan)
<ronny> *wlan
<louise> its very new stuff to me
<kane77> lastent, sun-java5-jdk and sun-java6-jdk
<lastent> kane77, I cant find any of them
<lch> hi, I'm wondering if or when mediawiki-1.13.2 will make it into the intrepid repo
<kane77> lastent, they are in multiverse so check if you have multiverse repository enabled
<lch> from the package mailing list I can see that the maintainer already checked in some patch
<lch> to Debian or so
<lastent> kane77, it is the package manager the problem
<a1len> Anyone know how I'm gonna pull up Python? And how I can set a shortcut gui on the desktop?
<lch> "pull up"?
<a1len> Yeah. Bring up the program or whatever the technical name is. Use it.
<a1len> I can't find it.
<a1len> Apt-get says it's installed.
<joaopinto> a1len, from the terminal just type: python
<joaopinto> a1len, please search for a Python tutorial
<a1len> joaopinto: thanks.
<ethana2> since python is installed by default, and not everyone codes, it is hidden
<ethana2> system > preferences > main menu
<ethana2> unhide it
<ethana2> this will give you an applications > programming > python
<ethana2> a1len: does that help?
<Wutz> is RC released now?
<a1len> ethana2, thanks. Found it
<WelshDragon> Wutz, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ ?
<Wutz> ah, thats exactly what i'm looking for, ty
<WelshDragon> yw =)
<tgm4883_laptop> has the 8.10 RC been released yet?  ubuntu.com says it has, but links to the beta page
<WelshDragon> tgm4883_laptop, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<tgm4883_laptop> ah yes, so it's just the release page that doesn't exist then
<nhaines> tgm4883_laptop: Give it a couple hours, it'll get there.  :)
<tgm4883_laptop> thx, downloading now :)
<zoran> is that final rc?
<lch> anybody here who can tell me how maintaining Ubuntu packages works?
<zoran> hmmm?
<nhaines> zoran: yes.
<lch> I'm wondering if or when mediawiki-1.13.2 will make it into the intrepid repo
<lch> from the package mailing list I can see that the maintainer already checked in some patch
<zoran> nhaines: tnx
<pwnguin> does anyone know what happened to the ornamental GNOME games card theme?
<csilk> ahs the default theme for intrepid been finalised yet?
<csilk> *has
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-24
<danage> hi nhaines
<nhaines> csilk: yes.
<nhaines> danage: hiya, danage.  :)
<csilk> nhaines,  anywhere I can see this?
<swuboo> Does anyone have any idea why FF3 might point blank refuse to use Flash 10.0 r12?  Flash has been completely crippled for me since moving to Intrepid yesterday, and upon checking, I discovered that Flash 9 and Flash 10 were both enabled in Firefox.  Disabling nine removes all flash support entirely; disabling ten has no effect.
<ethana2> nhaines: human-murrine and newHuman?
<ethana2> ...I look forward to having a working Dust theme..  can't seem to get it going on Hardy
<swuboo> Attempting to click on a link to an swf file with only flash 10 enabled does nothing at all; it doesn't even prompt me to download.
<montree> hi, anyone help me witha wireless issue with the beta version of intrepid?
<andresj> hey anybody know wer i can find a free service that checks a certain email inbox and then loads a URL with the subject, sender, contents, etc? kinda like webcron (before it was made pay-per-launch) but for each time u receive an email.
<montree> I upgraded to intrepid but it broke my wireless, and I dont have an ethernet connection
<montree> I posted on the ubuntu forum, but no one replied: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6003003#post6003003
<joaopinto> montree, you should file a bug report on launchpad
<joshual> is there an app I can use to control cpu profile when my laptop is plugged in and when its not?
<vmelo> hi there
<vmelo> anyone got no partition table while installing beta?
<vmelo> my partition table was not recognized
<AirBender> this happened to me a long time ago, after a failed formatting process from the instalation process
<AirBender> havenn't tried the beta live cd
<AirBender> is it the official beta or a daily-live?
<vmelo> AirBender: I tryed live and alternate
<joshual> anyone know what app is used in intrepid for cpu scaling?
<foomanchew> anyone using nvidia driver ?
<WelshDragon> joshual, there's an applet you can add to the panel. "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor"
<AirBender> vmelo: but is it a daily-live or the beta from the main webpage?
<vmelo> AirBender: beta from main webpage
<AirBender> you had better to get the daily-lives
<joshual> WelshDragon: Oh I had it installed, but didn't realize it could chanage the scaling... just did :)
<vmelo> AirBender: do you have any link?
<foomanchew> I upgraded and now nvidia driver no longer active, compiz broken!
<foomanchew> Boo hoo
<joshual> thx
<AirBender> vmelo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/  not sure, but something like that
<vmelo> AirBender: thanks, I'm gonna try it
<AirBender> ok, in the current subdirectory
<vmelo> AirBender: yeah, I found the images here :)
<grizlo42> i want to install nvidia-glx-96, but it says that it can't because it conflicts with libgl2-glx or something like that
<grizlo42> but if i try to uninstall that, then it removes dependencies for a whole load of necessary packages
<Woody86> my monitor is not displaying the correct resoloution in Kubuntu 8.10, can anyone help me out?
<grizlo42> *libgl1-mesa-glx to be exact
<td123> well I can truly say that everything I use in intrepid hasn't changed... which is a good/bad thing
<td123> 4 of my buttons work correctly now though :D
<csilk> Is there a screenshot of the final intrepid default gnome theme anywhere?
<grizlo42> there doesn't seem to be anyone here right now who is helping people
<LARefugee> any successful bluetooth headset users with intrepid yet?
<grizlo42> they just did an uppdate on a bunch of those packages
<grizlo42> but i don't use it so i don't kwno
<LARefugee> grizlo42: you mean bluetooth?
<td123> LARefugee: theres been lots of problems with bluetooth
<grizlo42> larefugee: mhm
<LARefugee> Yeah I got those updates. It seems a little better behaved but definitely not where it should be. oh well..
<zeco> shouldn't the boot menu be fixed in the ibex rc when starting in livemode? because it seems it isn't
<zeco> is it likely that they'll fix the remaining issues until next thursday?
<ronny> hmm, dammit
<danbh_intrepid> zeco: is there a bug report?
<zeco> I haven't looked but it's impossible that there isn't
<zeco> this is too obvious, it's the first thing when you boot from the image
<zeco> the language selection shortly appears but flips away before one can do anything. after that, you can't get the language menu back, no matter what. The Extra Options menu is empty and when pressing on help the whole menu kind of disintegrates
<demontager> somebody have problem with sound? I have distortions in games especcialy in wine
<zeco> I didn't say anything when it was an alpha / the beta but now this has me scared a bit
<danbh_intrepid> zeco: well, the menu has worked in the past for me.  If its not working, it might just be your hardware?
<danbh_intrepid> zeco: without a bug report, it won't get fixed
<ronny> does intrepid have anything for wlan-debugging ? im getting weird slowdowns in regualt basis
<csilk> Is there a screenshot of the final intrepid default gnome theme anywhere?
<grizlo42> will there eventually be support for old nvidia drivers in intrepid, or should i go back to hardy?
<Optimus55> does anyone know if this fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695 is incorporated in the soon to be released ubuntu??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zeco> hm I guessed this would be very unlikely to be a hardware issue-- it's just a small vga-gui to construct a start command isn't it? My hardware is a Dell Inspiron with nvidia graphics, that shouldn't be all that exotic
<mikel> hey when i ad the wicd repo it doesent show up in syneptic?
<RAOF> grizlo42: That depends entirely on nvidia; apparently there's work in progress there, so at some point we'll presumably SRU in a working set of drivers.
<grizlo42> ok good
<Optimus55> yep. had a hd die on me already (i'm pretty sure its related to the load/unload bug cus it was fairly new) when using ubuntu. i'm a little worried cus i want to reinstall the new version
<Optimus55> install*
<ronny> mm, anyone?
<Optimus55> slow night tonight...
<zeco> another (very small thing): When starting Firefox in Intrepid RC, it still has the welcome message of Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS. Is this worth a bug report?
<mikel> how come whe i add wicd repo to syneptic i dont get it when i do the search how come?
<mikel> lol like quoets
<nkei0> anyone want to help me get java working?
<mikel> eh crap gotta go
<nkei0> anyone here want to help me with getting java to work?
<redvamp128> ﻿Question-- In the updates today I noticed a do not bump Kubuntu up to intrepid? Does it have issues?
<punzada> I ... didn't get any updates today
<redvamp128> No I noticed it on -- the regular --- 8.04 ubuntu updates..
<redvamp128> I also have the kubuntu desktop installed as well
<punzada> same
<punzada> odd
<redvamp128> I was thinking of installing intrepid -- this weekend-- on the other computer-
<punzada> i dist-upgraded about a week ago
<punzada> been smooth sailing
<td123> redvamp128: wait for the final release (30th) if you don't want to have a higher risk of problems :D
<nkei0> punzada: Have you gotten Java to work?
<redvamp128> punzada:  It was not a required update-- I always daily goto update manager -- and use the check function (update junkie)
<punzada> i haven't had any java issues
<punzada> has worked fine
<nkei0> did it come with intrepid?
<punzada> no idea if it updated or not with my intrepid upgrade
<nkei0> Oh, so you had it working already on hardy?
<punzada> i just did a normal dist upgrade from 8.04
<punzada> yup
<redvamp128> the other computer is the same as this one-- when they upgraded terminals at work they gave me 3 of them-- Netvista 6578RBU- PIII 900mhz and 256mb memory and 20gig hard drives--
<nkei0> hmm, how did you install java on hardy?
<punzada> just installed from synaptic
<redvamp128> I thought for me-- when I installed java -- I used synaptic--
<danbh_intrepid> does gcj work?  I keep using sun-java because it failed in hardy...
<danbh_intrepid> it being gcj
<nkei0> hmm did you do it through the gui or terminal?
<redvamp128> there was one note-- with me-- I had to expand the details-- so I could see the accept the liscence
<punzada> just apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<nkei0> that whole phrase or all three seperately?
<redvamp128> without doing that it would hang the install and it would fail out after 20min of waiting..
<punzada> i forget how i did it originally
<punzada> doesn't matter
<punzada> i'm pretty sure they're all linked
<nkei0> lol for me it does!
<redvamp128> after it downloads the packages -- expand the details ---
<nkei0> oo, here is another question...  when I type su in the terminal it asks me for my login and password, and then it says there is an authentication failure when i do
<redvamp128> the accept the liscence without doing that didn't display for me.
<danbh_intrepid> nkei0: you can also use: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nkei0> danbh_intrepid: I've actually already done that, and it still doesn't work.
<punzada> nkei0, ubuntu defaults no root password
<danbh_intrepid> orlly?
<punzada> you have to do sudo su
<punzada> log in, and then passwd
<nkei0> oh neat
<nkei0> sorry for all the noob questions
<punzada> tis what support channel is here for :)
<nkei0> how do i create a folder?  I'm following the instructions from the java website right now
<nkei0> ok i got it
<punzada> installing through synaptic didn't work for you?
 * calc installing 8.10rc :)
<punzada> i was getting like 40-100mb of updates daily to ibex
<punzada> nothing today
<punzada> guess thats cause of the freeze ;x
<nkei0> how do i change my gui to have all the permissions?
<calc> punzada: yep it hasn't updated since yesterday morning
<calc> punzada: i'm pretty sure it isn't going to update before rc i haven't heard of any new testing being needed anyway
<punzada> nkei0, you can run 'sudo nautilus'
<darthanubis> intrpeid is nice
<punzada> it will run a nautilus window with root access
<ethana2> gksu nautilus is advised i think
<punzada> ah yes
<ethana2> so as to not run gtk as root
<punzada> gksu is probably best
<darthanubis> other than the console kit daemon or something keeps crashing
<ethana2> i have a 'frigging' alias...
<ethana2> what i want it to do is auto-detect the gui toolkit and not run it as root
<ethana2> but i'm not that skilled
<nkei0> thx guys
<punzada> network manager is still not really working for me
<punzada> but i'm not that broken up about it i use other apps/command line stuff to handle network stuff
<ethana2> I unsecured my wifi and set my SSID to my email address
<ethana2> public service in addition to making all my wifi stuff Just Work
<ethana2> my uncle wanted me to use a firewall
<ethana2> pssh
<punzada> not all your free leeching user neighbors may be as law abiding as you :)
<ethana2> I /did/ check the address of all the sex offenders in my area code in google earth though
<ethana2> registered ones anyway
<danbh_intrepid> lol
<punzada> i have a lot of little honeypot traps on my network for intruders to make me laugh when i go to check logs and such
<punzada> like anyone trying default ssh will end up in my p2 box
<punzada> with no privledges
<punzada> alone and scared
<ethana2> heh
<punzada> have fun hacking the 400mhz machine guys ;x
<ethana2> you should make a HAL or gladOS bot for them to talk to
<punzada> I should
<punzada> it's funny when connecting to stuff like efnet
<ethana2> It should tell them their IP and inform them that it has begun filling their basement with a deadly neurotoxin
<punzada> how many times that box gets scanned
<ethana2> you know what would be even better?
<ethana2> a hack retaliation bot
<calc> wow ubuntu is getting bloated its already up to 2.3GB for a base install, heh
<ethana2> the latest build of nmap with an AI attatched
<ethana2> it still fits on a CD
<ethana2> more than can be said of Vista
 * calc is pretty sure xp takes more than that and is 7 years old
<ethana2> seriously?
<punzada> I realized my home+install partition on this laptop (which is set at 12gb) only had like a gig of space left
<calc> well xp with all the security patches
<ethana2> so SP3
<punzada> I had over 3GB of irc logs
<ethana2> haha
<punzada> you realize how much text that is? ;x
 * ethana2 hugs disk usage analyzer
<calc> openoffice is around 3GB
<ethana2> KOffice come quickly..
<ethana2> If only Sun would have made an Office suite instead of a Java tech demo..
<punzada> I'm impressed with what Sun has done with virtualbox
<nkei0> hrm...  java hates me
<punzada> they worked out quite a lot of kinks very quickly.
<ethana2> nkei0: you may hate it back.
<bsnider> right-click doesn't work on this crackbook touchpad
<ethana2> bsnider: what?
<nkei0> anyways could you visit this site http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable and under mozilla 1.4 and later tell me if it means the /usr/java directory or the usr/java/jre-u10 or whatever directory?
<ethana2> is that like a macbook you buy with drug money?
<saxon> Anyone here?
<nkei0> yes.
<ethana2> .....very yes
<danbh_intrepid> ethana2: erm, you want sun to make an office suite?
<saxon> I am concerned about upgrading, I have an nVidia card and I want to know if there will be any issues if I try to upgrade.
<ethana2> no actually, not anymore
<ethana2> I just want KOffice to mature
<nkei0> saxon: Are you already running without acpi?
<nkei0> saxon:  or rather have you fixed that issue?
<saxon> I don't know what acpi is.
<ethana2> suspend and jazz
<ethana2> i use suspend constantly, it's really nice
<ethana2> you should /never/ have to shut down your machine
<ethana2> suspend, suspend, suspend, hot kernel swap, suspend, suspend
<danbh_intrepid> ethana2: I was gona say, sun developed openoffice...
<nkei0> saxon: You probably don't have anything to worry about then.  I heard that a few nvidia cards are doing the same thing as the ati cards with acpi but if you don't have a problem with your current setup you shouldn't in ibex
<swuboo> The only problem I've had with the upgrade is a complete and utter crippling of Flash, but I think I'm the only one.
<ethana2> danbh: ....i'm aware
<nkei0> swuboo: flash works fine for me, it's java that was crippled
<ethana2> java gave me problems on 8.04
<saxon> I ask because there's a dire warning that came up when I was beginning to upgrade
<swuboo> nkei0:  Whereas my java is doing just fine.
<ethana2> swuboo: could you test something for me?
<nkei0> I would gladly trade.
<ethana2> you're on intrepid, right, swuboo?
<saxon> And it was mentioned in the upgrade page on the website
<nottha_k_> ever since I installed intrepid my http connections have been bizarrely slow. everything else seems to work fine. anyone have any ideas while I'm waiting for launchpad to start?
<swuboo> ethana2:  Correct.
<ethana2> swuboo: the typing test applet on hi-games.net
<ethana2> see if the text entry cursor is positioned correctly
<ethana2> ..in 8.04 it's not and that makes it unusable for me
<swuboo> ethana2:  It won't even load.
<ethana2> oh.
<Bashew_> Hi, I've got an issue with 8.10 Beta
<Bashew_> And it's been affecting my machine, even with the Alphas
<swuboo> I've also noticed that Firefox tries to use 9.0 rather than 10.0 r12
<rww> Bashew_: You're in the right place :). What's the problem?
<Bashew_> Thank you so much, I'm going to take a bit to type it out
<danbh_intrepid> ethana2: works for me
<punzada> applet loads fine and positions fine in 8.10 for me
<Bashew_> Well, it seems I can connect to the internet just fine, but when I go on multiple IRC networks, or multiple connections it stalls
<danbh_intrepid> ethana2: at least so far, the test hasnt completed yet, but Ive stopped typing
<Bashew_> When I use firefox, I can only use Google, all other websites will load the background color, and then die out
<Bashew_> And in fact, now I'm on a SSH tunnel to my home server, to be on IRC. Oh, and APT won't even work. It resolves the IPs to the servers about... 1 in 3 times I try.
<rww> Bashew_: Did it work okay in 8.04?
<Bashew_> Yes
<Bashew_> A while back, I tried disabling IPv6, and that didn't do any good
<rww> Do you happen to know which wireless chipset / kernel module you're using?
<Bashew_> I'm right now on a wired network, actually
<Bashew_> let me get that, one moment
<Bashew_> I'm using the "forcedeth" module, according to nm-applet
<Bashew_> This is also a nVidia chipset, if that'd be of any use to mention
<rww> Hmm. Can you paste the output of lspci into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Bashew_> I'll try
<gaelfx> I installed Skype-static-oss variant and now it's telling me that the bin file is corrupt, so I tried to reinstall is and skype-common, but I get the same message after installation, how can I fix it?
<Bashew_> Yeah, that doesn't load unfortunately. Would you mind if I put it in a text file on my server?
<rww> Bashew_: that's fine
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> danbh: I am encouraged
<ethana2> java in 8.04 didn't handle fixed width fonts correctly and it was useless on every single line
<danbh_intrepid> ethana2: im on 32bit ubuntu, which I think is the best supported.  You may have different results on kubuntu or 64bit
<Bashew_> rww: It should be at: http://72.86.61.27:81/output.txt
<ethana2> i use 32 bit
<danbh_intrepid> actually, kubuntu shouldnt matter for java, I would think
<nkei0> omfg!  I got java to work!  apparently, I was just making a typo on my previous attempts
<rww> Bashew_: got it. give me a sec
<Bashew_> Oh, forgot to mention, this affects both 32bit and 64bit versions of the Ubuntu versions I try
<gaelfx> has anyone else had troubles with Skype recently
<danbh_intrepid> gaelfx: yes, I have tons of trouble with skype
<danbh_intrepid> it sucks
<gaelfx> danbh_intrepid: are you using static-oss version also?
<gaelfx> or are you being overzealous about freeness?
<danbh_intrepid> gaelfx: no, Im using the medibuntu version I believe
<danbh_intrepid>  2.0.0.72-0medibuntu4
<gaelfx> danbh_intrepid: well, I'm using medibuntu version also, but they offer all the different variants of it as well
<gaelfx> danbh_intrepid: are you using AMD64 version of ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> gaelfx: no, 32bit.  And the I can get it working, its just a pain.  It locks up sound, so no other sound can play.  I have two mics, and it can only find one of them.  It doesn't seem to work with pulse.  So those are the problems I'm getting, but at least I can get it working.  The part about it locking up my sound really annoys me though
<gaelfx> danbh_intrepid: you should give the static-oss variant a try, it fixed the sound problems on my box
<danbh_intrepid> interesting, oss instead of alsa
<EnderTheThird> for the new network manager updates, how do i keep it from reverting back to DHCP so it will keep the static IP i give it?
<gaelfx> danbh_intrepid: you can also use it with 'padsp' so it should work with pulseaudio
<danbh_intrepid> whats that?
<Aero> hi, per colin watson's instructions on ubuntu-devel-announce today, i'm looking for someone from ubuntu-release team to acknowledge a fairly serious bug
<Aero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/259385
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 259385 in ubuntu "Intrepid Compiz hangs on login for various hardware" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<danbh_intrepid> Aero: were you sent to this room?
<Aero> no, the mailing list post said to 'find someone on IRC'
<Aero> is there another place i should go?
<danbh_intrepid> ya, #ubuntu-devel
<Aero> k, thanks
<swuboo> Fantastic.  I solved the Flash problem.  It was an swf decoder package issue; I guess it was incompatible with flash 10.
<Scorcher> anyone install tday release?
<Bashew_> Test.
<Bashew_> Ah, interesting how I'm keeping my connection despite me toying with the forcedeth module
<ToHellWithGA> appletouch is driving me crazy here
<ToHellWithGA> any of y'all figured out how to get the touchpad on a macbook to get along with the new xorg.conf-less setup?
<nkei0> anyone here have any experience with the acpi freezing issue known to many ati video cards?
<AirBender> may be I'm a victim of this kind of freezing... in some computers in the university
<Bashew_> I figured out my previous issue. With a bit of a pain in the rear relying on Google's Cache to get answers, turns out there was an issue with the forcedeth module in several kernel versions
<nkei0> AirBender: how does it freeze?
<AirBender> it's really random
<AirBender> but generally it happens when reading pdfs with evince, and doing fast movements with the scrollbutton of the mouse
<nkei0> AirBender: Mine will freeze a few minutes after startup, i can still move the mouse but nothing else works.  And sometimes the screen goes all weird, but whenever I edit the kernel to start with acpi=off noapic nolapic and edd=on it desn't happen
<nkei0> the only problem is that i have no 3d support and my battery monitor is awol
<AirBender> mm sure as you don't use acpi
<ToHellWithGA> DanaG: ping
<DanaG> oh
<DanaG> Oh yeah, AppleTouch will likely need a _different_ match.
<DanaG> cat /proc/bus/input/devices to find the name.
<ConstantineXVI> is what's currently in the repos considered RC?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, nv_bios didn't fix suspend/resume.
<jamesish> Hey folks. Understanding that intrepid is still beta quality software, are there many major bug fixes to be resolved with it?
<Hobbsee> it's pretty reasonable
<mikel1> anybody know if the cruddy wifi signal problems will be fixed in the final release? i tryed myself and ended up screwing up so bad i had to reinstall.
<ConstantineXVI> mikel1: since it's hit RC, don't expect any major changes
<mikel1> RC?
<ConstantineXVI> mikel1: release candidate; which becomes final if there aren't any showstoppers
<mikel1> ahh i see
<mikel1> hmm so is there anything i can do do fix this then only thing i havent tryed is ndiswrapper cos i heard its real complicated and in vista (eww) i get 60+ signal where i am but in ubuntu i get 20%
<swuboo> mikel1:  Are you sure that's because the signal is actually weaker?  Vista may be inflating the numbers to make them look more impressive.  Like cell phone signal bars.
<nkei0> anyone here know how to solve my
<Aero> anyone know what happened to the encryptfs-utils package?
<mikel1> swuboo: nah i actualy see a drastic difference in speed and relieability to
<swuboo> mikel1:  Ah.  Well, it was worth asking, I guess.
<mikel1> lol no prop
<keanu> I just rebooted, and after getting a kernel panic (I think it was because of some random line in fstab...) I now have no sound
<keanu> I've checked alsamixer, and nothing's muted
<keanu> When a youtube video plays, all I hear is some static
<gaelfx> mikel1: still haven't found a solution?
<mikel1> so anyone wanna help me work with ndiswrapper and see if i can get a better signal with my windows drivers?
<keanu> Would it be worth trying an older kernel?
<gaelfx> keanu: just for youtube? no
<mikel1> gaelfx: to my video problem? yea when i got home i used my driver cd lol. i just was many hours from being home and unable to get it last night
<gaelfx> mikel1: oh, haha, well at least you got one thing fixed ;)
<keanu> gaelfx, I've also tried VLC and totem
<mikel1> gaelfx: yea now im gonna try and see if ndis wrapper will gimme a better wirless signal lol
<keanu> ...and amarok
<gaelfx> keanu: an older kernel isn't likely to fix that problem, it's probably a graphics driver issue if vlc and totem don't work also
<mikel1> gaelfx: just need help as iv heard its complicated
<keanu> gaelfx, sound = graphics?
<gaelfx> keanu: err....sorry, audio driver
<keanu> lol
<keanu> meh, I'll try an older kernel anyway
<gaelfx> I'm too used to people having graphics problems in here
<keanu> yeah
<swuboo> keanu, gaelfx:  Could be a Pulseaudio issue, too.
<jamesish> mikel1: ndiswrapper is simple if you're comfortable with the command line.
<gaelfx> swuboo: very fair point
<dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<swuboo> I lost all sound for a few days when I migrated to, um, whatever it was I just upgrade from.
<mikel1> jamesish: im ok with it but i would say im still severly novice
<nkei0> so, speaking of graphical issues, does anyone want to assist me in fixing my acpi freezing X issue?
<gaelfx> mikel1: yeah, you migh as well give it a go, it's not soo bad, you gotta get used to terminal some time
<keanu> lol
<swuboo> 8.04.  It turned out to be entirely Pulseaudio related.
<keanu> odd, ok
<nkei0> I had the issue in 8.04 too, but I was hoping a fresh 8.10 install would fix, but it didn't.
<mikel1> anybody got a link to a sight i can read up on terminal commands? (like a cheat sheet lol)
<keanu> found the problem
<keanu> PCM was set at 0 =/
<gaelfx> keanu: lol, ain't that a B
<keanu> a B?
<keanu> oh
<keanu> lol
<keanu> read that wrong at first
<gaelfx> ;)
<keanu> and I have sound :D
<keanu> thanks gaelfx and swuboo
<swuboo> keanu:  Sure.  Glad you got it sorted out.
<keanu> Now let's hope that the kernel panic was just a random fluke with fstab
<keanu> first time I've seen the caps lock led and scroll lock led flash
<swuboo> keanu:  Yeah, it's usually a bad sign when they do that.
<swuboo> I managed to lock my machine so hard yesterday that even SysRq couldn't do anything.
<keanu> wow
<gaelfx> it was all swuboo
<keanu> I've had a time or two where SysRq didn't (appear to) do anything
<ripps> Has anybody else not recieved an update since Tuesday. There used to be several updates a day till now.
<ripps> Also, can anybody else use mpd?
<mikel1> i just download 100mgs of upgrades lol
<icanhas> anyone know what the deal is with super slow flash?,
<ripps> I've got super slow flash too. It's alot better with compiz off. Till they fix it, I've installed flashblock in firefox.
<icanhas> flashblock works well if you have no interest in viewing flash content ;)
<icanhas> i wish gnash was 2 years ahead in devel.
<ripps> icanhas: I figure if I want to view flash content I can just switch compiz off with fusion-icon and carry on my way. At least with flashblock, If I accidently encounter flash, my browser doesn't grind to a halt
<gaelfx> ripps: they're probably trying to lock things down for the release next week, so it's not surprising there aren't any updates recently
<ripps> Well, they broke MPD. And I really want my mpd back.
<mikel1> yea i get a 50% signal next to router lol this blows
<swuboo> I was having terrible flash problems based on the fact that I had an outdated SWF codec package installed.
<maccam94> i'm trying to connect to a wireless 802.1x peap-gtc network. i only see md5 and mschapv2 as authentication methods. is there another way to configure the wireless security settings?
<ripps> I think most flash problems should start being fix once DRI2 is completed
<swuboo> Once I uninstalled that, Flash worked fine again.
<icanhas> swuboo: fresh install over here :(
<ripps> Well, yeah, you can use swf, but it's crap with youtube.
<swuboo> icanhas:  Definitely a different problem, then.
<icanhas> DRI2 is like the end of the world. Everyone knows it's coming, but no one knows when :(
<ripps> In fact, I don't even use flash with youtube. I installed a greasemonkey script that allows me to load youtube  videos using mplayer-plugin
<mikel1> sees like my updates are downloading updates i already have hmmm?
<mikel1> bad thing?
<icanhas> ripps: that sounds ... useful.
<gaelfx> mikel1: it means they were either corrupt or deleted, not the worst thing to have happen, imo
<ripps> icanhas: In fact, mplayer plays flv's better than any flashplayer. It can even use post-processing. It's awesome. I'm trying to implement something similar for my Windows partition.
<mikel1> gaelfx: yea i dont mind as long as its keeping me up to date lol
<mikel1> gaelfx: ugh but im not looking forword to the restart after there finished
<icanhas> ripps: you should suggest a script to automate that proccess.
<swuboo> ripps:  That's extremely interesting.  I may have to look into implementing that myself.
<ripps> icanhas, swuboo: HQTube - http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/24999
 * icanhas has been implementing for the last 3 minutes
<mikel1> gaelfx: any idea why everytime i do an update i gotta reinstall me nvidia drivers from low graphics mode?
<Jordan_U> mikel1: How did you install them in the first place?
<icanhas> mikel1: you custom compiled your nvidia drivers in a different kernel version?
<mikel1> nah i installed them via jockey
<mikel1> or hardware drivers
<swuboo> Bookmarked for future reference.
<ripps> Anyway, is anyone else here having trouble starting MPD?
<mikel1> its not that big of a problem just kinda anoying having to reinable the restricted drivers everytime
<swuboo> ripps:  I don't know what MPD is, but if I have it I'm not above checking.
<icanhas> multiple personality disorder... most linux users have it
<ripps> swuboo: Media Player Daemon
<ripps> I don't have multiple personalites, just meglamanical delusions
<swuboo> ripps:  That I don't have installed, I'm afraid.  icanhas:  I'm pretty sure the DSM-IV no longer recognizes multiple personality disorder.
<ripps> Can someone explain the purpose of gvfs for me? I seems to be just a virtual mount of /
<icanhas> ripps: you may regret asking that. last time i did the explanation melted my face
<mikel1> any idea when google chromes linux version is commen out?
<spencer> seeing some instablity with my Atheros 802.11 driver.  It's always decide to turn off the network once in a while. have to do a ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0 to fix it.
<ripps> I know someone's done a Chromium (Google Chrome) that relies heavily on Wine.
<icanhas> odd, my atheros is running _better_ with ibex
<spencer> the card itself is a d-link G520 card.
<BHSPitMonkey> does the YouTube plugin in Totem work for you guys?
<mikel1> chromium ?? lol neverheard of it and yea i tryed using wine to install but it has a pop up that sais its not for my os
<spencer> totem-gstreamer is somehow showing negative images on any divX or quicktime on me...
<jamesish> Part way through running the upgrade to ibex, the graphical upgrade tool in gnome has apparently frozen  on python-imaging.
<jamesish> It won't show me its little terminal so I can see whether anything's going on there, but top doesn't show any heavy processes save for mencoder, and lsof doesn't show python having anything open with the string "ima" in it.
<maccam94> mikel1: you probably have to set wine to emulate XP
<DanaG> handy hint: ps afx | less
<DanaG> and then use arrow keys to look around.
<DanaG> Perhaps something there will be the hung app.
<icanhas> short of man, what's the 'f' switch in that command do DanaG?
<DanaG> one is tree, one is 'all users', one is.. beats me.
<DanaG> I don't actually remember.
<jamesish> afx is nicer than auxww.
<swuboo> DanaG: ERROR: Long sort specification must follow 'k'.
 * icanhas thinks ps -e ftw
<jamesish> Looks like the upgrade is still running, just slowly.
<clone_walls> Sooo.. When I open Firefox default install the top bar if you will if buried under the top bar [applications... etc] and I have to right click to move it, max it etc... is this a bug? I'm on a IBM T42 laptop 1042X768..... was doing this with the live cd... yesterdays build
<ripps> Chromium is the Linux/OSX version of Google Chrome. Neither have are fully functional yet nor have a gui. Some made a version of Chromium that uses wine to use windows version in combination with linux code.
<clone_walls> if=is
<ripps> CrossOver Chromium: http://www.codeweavers.com/services/ports/chromium/
<gaelfx> is there a PDF reader available that I can print multiple pages per sheet from?
<swuboo> gaelfx:  I believe the default PDF viewer has that option.
<swuboo> gaelfx:  Print dialogue, page setup tab, "Pages per Side"
<BHSPitMonkey> Chromium is actually the backend to Google Chrome
<gaelfx> swuboo: aha, the problem was it defaults to print to a file, not hte printer :P sorry, I'm an idiot
<icanhas> gaelfx: happens to the best
<gaelfx> and me
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Release Candidate Released | Ibex is still beta software, and may break your system | Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta for details
<ethana2> WOOOHOOOOOOOO
 * ethana2 frantically fills out a Digg thingy
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Release Candidate Released | Ibex is still beta software, and may break your system | Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc for details
<ethana2> GAAHAHAAH
<ethana2> I didn't get to it first
<ethana2> it was announced on the mailing list
 * ethana2 throws hat at ground
<gaelfx> does this mean that there are new updates available now or is it just a change in name?
<Hobbsee> gaelfx: the latter, mainly
<gaelfx> Hobbsee: kk, thanks
<gaelfx> someone wanna help me figure out why my bluetooth won't pair with any devicees?
<DanaG> Bluez 4.x is major breakage.
<DanaG> I can't create an rfcomm port with it, for example.
<DanaG> I also can't WRITE files through gvfs over bluetooth.
<gaelfx> sigh :S well that's die fledermausing
<DanaG> What kind of device are you trying to pair?
<gaelfx> logitech mouse, it used to show up in the list of devices, but now it doesn't even do that
<drakeman> helllo, to all ubuntu community!
<DanaG> Hmm, mice shouldn't be too hard.
<RAOF_> DanaG: I can read/write over bluetooth?  What doesn't work for you?
<DanaG> I can't write to my phone's file system over the "Browse Device" thingy.
<DanaG> "Operation not supported by backend"
<gaelfx> yeah, it's kind of a brick right now, I keep going to use it and nothing happens :S
<DanaG> Hmm, you may need to remove the device from the list of paired devices, and then putting the thing back in discoverable mode.
<DanaG> Also consider installing:
<DanaG> !info bluez-compat
<ubottu> bluez-compat (source: bluez): BlueZ 3.x compatibility binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Hobbsee> RAOF_: DanaG uses KDE.
<ripps> I had problems with bluetooth, I had to manually install the libbluetooth2 package from Hardy to fix things
<DanaG> bad tab-complete?  Or just swapped order?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps I should try kde bluetooth thingy.
<RAOF_> Hobbsee: Ah, right.  Yes, that's (apparently) broken.
<DanaG> grr, kde thing only offers "Input Device" -- that's it.
<gaelfx> DanaG: yeah, i tried removing it, and now it doesn't even show up in the New Device Search
<gaelfx> but it shows up in hcitool scan
<gaelfx> but I don't know how to add it without hidd :S
<gaelfx> I tried hcitool -cc, and it seemed to create the connection (it didn't say that it failed or anything) but nothing changed
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the wizard thing does not continually refresh.
<DanaG> You may  have to hold a button on the mouse to make it discoverable, perhaps?
<gaelfx> yeah, I did that and it still doesn't show up
<DanaG> kbluetooth4-devicemanager(14145) Solid::Control::ManagerBasePrivate::loadBackend: Error loading ' "BlueZ" ', KService said:  "The shared library was not found."
<DanaG> argh.
<drakeman> hey i have a little question, the people here is the same that the people in ubuntuforums.org? the same people that give help there?
<BHSPitMonkey> So, installing Flash 10 fixed sound for me.  Problem is, installing the flashplugin-nonfree package doesn't actually install the plugin into Firefox.
<drakeman> or some of you are from the ubuntuforums?
<BHSPitMonkey> Had to do it manually.
<icanhas> drakeman: the linux community is like a collective
<BHSPitMonkey> we are borg
<DanaG> Bluetooth seems fundamentally broken to me.
<drakeman> ok, i want to know, because i see differents name here,
<drakeman> not the names on the forums!
<Hobbsee> drakeman: most of us aren't on the forums - or aren't much.  #ubuntuforums has people who are both on the forums, and here
<drakeman> thanks hobbsee
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<drakeman> awesome, the best community, with the best OS
<drakeman> hehee
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, bluetooth under KDE4 certainly _was_ broken by the bluez 4 upload, and I'm not sure whether it got fixed or not.
<DanaG> Same under Gnome.
<DanaG> No way to make an rfcomm connection.
<DanaG> Not that there was PREVIOUSLY any way, either.... at least with the Gnome thing.
<DanaG> The Gnome thing didn't have a way to choose which service to bind to on a device.
<gaelfx> well, in hardy my bluetooth worked, but I got a lot of freezing when watching video
<ripps> I visit the ubuntuforums sometimes, but I prefer here because I'm impatient and like havingsometing close to a conversation.
<gaelfx> so I'd rather be in Ibex, but I still want to make my bluetooth work!
 * RAOF 's bluetooth works.
<swuboo> Only time I ever hit the forums is to do a quick search and make sure whatever I'm about to ask here isn't already answered somewhere.
<RAOF> What I've been able to test (sending text messages via phone, gnome-phone-manager, sending/recieving files over OBEX).
<gaelfx> RAOF: is yours built-in or dongle-based?
<gaelfx> (hehe, dongle-based)
<RAOF> Built in, although dongle-based should work teh same way (assuming driver support, of course).
<gaelfx> big assumption :P
<ripps> I've got a dongle right down here :P
<DanaG> Not even halfway funny joke.  Bleh.
<DanaG> Not even a nyuk.
<icanhas> i'll give it one nyuk.
<jamesish> Hey folks; just finished dist-upgrading to intrepid, and my screen is no longer centred within my monitor. It's shifted over to the left, but at the correct resolution. Changing things with the monitor's position menus helps some, but whenever I make a context shift, such as from the gdm login screen to my actual desktop, the screen's position is shifted left again.
<gaelfx> is there another command for bluetooth besides hcitool?
<maccam94> gaelfx: to do what?
<jamesish> What's the best place I can report this bug to?
<gaelfx> maccam94: anything related to bluetooth
<td123> jamesish: launchpad
<td123> jamesish: google "launchpad ubuntu"
<jamesish> Jeez; why didn't I just think of that :P
<td123> is there a utility to create a bootable usb on windows?
<coppro> yeah, it's called a bootable CD :P
<ripps> Well, I'm going to bed. Hope they fix the mpd bug soon.
<td123> coppro: through windows..
<coppro> you could always copy the ISO directly to your USB disk if it's big enough
<coppro> or install grub onto a custom drive
<coppro> but you'd need to copy it all onto an ext3 filesystem first...
<anonimo> hi, my camera is not working, dmesg tells me uvcvideo fails to query the device (it's usb, from Suyi Corp)
<gaelfx> td123: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<predator363> is it me or dose intrepid seem to run 85% slower then hardy lol
<anonimo> could anyone help me plz?
<coppro> I wonder if you can run debootstrap under cygwin
<coppro> predator363: your hardware, most likely
<predator363> coppro: how so....it actualy feels like intrepid is throttleing my cpu or somethine
<coppro> predator363: are you on a laptop?
<predator363> yuppers
<gaelfx> td123: or better yet:http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<predator363> coppro: yea im on a lapppy
<Androidz> can anyone help me with a firefox issue. it seems that for some reason firefox maximizes itself so that I cant reach the top panel bar where the close, minimize, and maximize buttons are. I have tried everything and restarted the comp thinking it was a compiz fusion glitch but no luck. Any ideas?
<gaelfx> td123: i know it doesn't exactly work from windows, but that's prolly not quite as easy, unless you want to install ubuntu inside windows like the desktop edition allows you to
<coppro> predator363: hmm... do you have a power manager open? It sounds like your processor's throttling has been turned on to save battery power
<gaelfx> Androidz: right-click firefox in the taskbar and select move
<Androidz> gaelfx, I cant get all the way up there, it gets cut off right on the top of File and Edit
<predator363> coppro: i dont think so but i may be wrong either way im on ac power right now so if it is it's obviosly not functioning properly as it shouldent throttle on ac
<gaelfx> Androidz: in the TASKBAR
<coppro> predator363: well, it can be activated on AC, though it's useless. Are you on Gnome or KDE?
<Androidz> gaelfx, I have clicked every single spot on firefox
<predator363> coppro: gnome
<gaelfx> Androidz: not on firefox, on the task bar, at the bottom of your screen
<coppro> predator363: hmm... I don't know enough about Gnome power management
<predator363> coppro: hmm
<platius> Androidz;  alt click in the window and drag it where you want
<gaelfx> Androidz: there should be a little box in there that says firefox, that's where you click
<predator363> coppro: how could we check from terminal
<coppro> predator363: sure, if I can remember how...
<predator363> coppro: lol
<gaelfx> Androidz: you probably have to unmaximize it first
<Androidz> platius, gaelfx  alt click does show the options, but move does not work nor resize
<predator363> coppro: is there any advantage to useing kde instead of gnome?
<coppro> predator363: no, just I am familiar with KDE in this case
<predator363> coppro: k
<Androidz> gaelfx, sorry the TASKBAR :), even from there move or resize does not work :/
<coppro> hmm... try to cd into /proc/acpi/processor
<gaelfx> Androidz: unmaximize doesn
<coppro> and tell me what ls gives
<gaelfx> 't work either
<platius> Androidz;  alt > left click
<predator363> coppro: k just a sec
<Androidz> platius, nope, that does nothing at all
<platius> hmm
<predator363> coppro: im in
<coppro> predator363: do you see a directory like CPU0 or something like that
<platius> Androidz;  I get a little fist that can drag the window around
<platius> Androidz;  Im not in compix though
<DanaG> Oh yeah, perhaps it's a new thing about registering CPU throttling as an ACPI cooling device....
<DanaG> If the CPU is hot, and it can't figure out a fan to use... then it may try throttling.
<coppro> DanaG: haven't heard about that
<DanaG> Throttling is not actually the same thing as SpeedStep / PowerNow / Cool'n'Quiet
<Androidz> platius, ah ya, there is definitely an issue with compiz i think. Maybe if I uninstall it and re install?
<coppro> all I know is I accidentally throttled my processor to 12% and can't seem to get it to unthrottle
<DanaG> oh yeah, logic is backwards: it's throttle "BY"
<DanaG> So try echoing 0% into the throttling thing.
<platius> Androidz;  not up on compiz, sorry
<coppro> well, I echoed T7 into it, so it went slow. I re-echoed T0, and now it won't work :(
<gaelfx> well, I'm gonna try re-installing all my bluetooth stuff, maybe that'll fix it
<coppro> could just be FF
<predator363> coppro: yea cpu0 cpu1
<DanaG> Hmm, try echoing just '0'
<DanaG> Or it may need echo -n
<DanaG> but try without -n first.
<predator363> actually sometimes my computor wont startup cos it freezes on powernowd
<predator363> it'll do it evry few day like 5 times in a row
<predator363> iv heard powernowd sux
<swuboo> I disabled powernowd because it was too annoying.
<predator363> i dunno how
<swuboo> Although I'm on a desktop.
<predator363> is there an alternative to it?
<swuboo> I don't know.  Disabling it's easy, though.  System menu, Administration, Services.
<swuboo> Just uncheck it and it won't run.
<predator363> ah lol ssimple
<predator363> but on battery it'd probly kill my comp lol
<rww> i just did sudo apt-get remove powernowd. it's so useless >.>
<gaelfx> greeeeaaat, bluetooth says my mouse is connected, but it lacks any function AND I can't remove it from the list....
<predator363> useless even on a laptop?
<swuboo> Could have removed entirely, but it's not like it takes up a lot of space.
<rww> predator363: so useless for me, i mean. desktop here
<predator363> are speedstep and cool n quite alternatives?
<rww> predator363: although linux tends to be pretty bad w.r.t. battery life anyway
<gaelfx> AND it still shows up as connected when it's off.....
<predator363> rww: hell yea i love linux but i have to admit windows makes my battery last mutch longer (4.5 hours versus linux's maybe 2)
<swuboo> Interesting.  I didn't realize that.  That may influence whether I grab a laptop.
<DanaG> I've gotten my laptop to be just as good (or rather, as pathetic, due to old battery) under Linux as under Windows.
<DanaG> It took lots of tweaking, though.
<maccam94> it depends on the hardware and drivers
<coppro> does anyone know why my wireless is broken under Intrepid
<coppro> it's NetworkManager's fault
<DanaG> I had to do various things such as changing journal commit time, installing a not-broken laptop-mode-tools package, and other stuff like that.
<coppro> it was like this under Gutsy
<coppro> NetworkManager being on made/makes it impossible to connect
<coppro> disabling it and connecting manually with iwconfig works
<coppro> under Hardy NetworkManager worked fine
<predator363> i dont usualy run on battery that long anyway
<swuboo> DanaG:  I've never owned a laptop, so this is news to me.
<rww> coppro: I had that sort of problem with NM for a while. Get wicd instead.
<maccam94> on my dellbuntu inspiron 1420 i could get 3-8 hours depending on usage
<coppro> rww: is there a nice KDE application for that?
<predator363> so how would i check in terminal what my cpu/s are running at?
<coppro> predator363: cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<rww> coppro: dunno, I don't use KDE =/
<swuboo> predator:  cat/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<coppro> btw, what is wicd? don't see it on an apt-cache search
<swuboo> Gerk, I was actually trying to type that into the terminal, funnily enough.
<gaelfx> can anyone help me fix my bluetooth?
<rww> coppro: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<coppro> oh, it's not in the repos :(
<rww> coppro: yeah, it has its own repo
<predator363> nope sais un supported
<rww> coppro: I wandered onto either #debian or #ubuntu drunk one night and shouted "DAMN I HATE NETWORK MANAGER" and someone linked me to it. I hate it a lot less than NM *grin*
<rww> coppro: your mileage may vary
<coppro> rww: lol. I just wrote myself a setuid script to connect to the network I use (other networks are rare anyways)
<coppro> er... not script... needs to be compiled for setuid to work
<coppro> it's a massive security whole, but I don't really care
<predator363> gonna restart brb
<coppro> s/w//
<coppro> I just wish I could get my sudoers to work properly so other people can use it :(
<coppro> without needing setuid
<rww> coppro: you're having problems with it?
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> "There was an error copying the file into obex://[00:1E:75:52:22:C8]/SdPictures."
<coppro> rww: yeah
<DanaG> "Operation not supported by backend"
<DanaG> I mean, what the ¿¿¿¿?
<coppro> So far I've found out how to break sudo
<rww> coppro: have you tried using visudo? it checks to make sure you didn't break the sudoers file before writing it.
<coppro> rww: yeah, using that. The sudoers file is well-formed, it just doesn't work
<awalton__> DanaG, that operation is not supported by that backend.
<awalton__> pretty simple, gvfs-obexftp doesn't support writing files (yet)
<pururu> drivers manager say what wifi driver is "activated and in use" but dmesg say that "wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)" this is aspire one laptop.
<Dedi_> is your firefox window decoration also gone?
<DanaG> Not supporting writing... lame-o.
<predator3631> omg i turned off powernowd and im running sweet now
<swuboo> That is how it usually works.  Just hope it doesn't eat your battery alive.
<awalton__> DanaG, gnome bug 519071 to watch for it, if you like.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 519071 in obexftp backend "Add write support to ObexFTP" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519071
<Relegated> Can anyone help me out, when I click my Applicaitons button (next to places) it highlights but nothing drops down
<gaelfx> grrr, DanaG, you and i are in totally the same position, except that I'm stuck in gnome
<DanaG> If I could use a KDE app to do it, that'd be fine.
<awalton__> you can use bluetooth-sendto
<predator3631> nah i usualy stay on ac so my battery is bassicly just a ups for me lol
<awalton__> that's what I do
<rww> Relegated: have you tried removing it from your panel then readding it? that happened to me a while ago and doing that fixed it.
<awalton__> and believe me, it's not an easy thing to write, I've tried ;)
<swuboo> predator:  Then you should be sitting pretty.
<gaelfx> it feels like I'm the only one whose bluetooth totally fails to work in Ibex :S
<Dedi_> so no one lost firefox window decoration? hmm
<DanaG> The bluetooth send thingy in the bluetooth applet also didn't work.
<DanaG> Phone just said "Receiving Data...."
<DanaG> and then "Check status of sending device."
<awalton__> sounds like a bug to me.
<DanaG> !\find kcm_solid
<ubottu> Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<awalton__> might be a bluez 4 regression :/
<DanaG> I
<DanaG> I'm glad Intrepid is not an LTS.... even once it's released, I expect many things to still be broken.
<tgm4883_laptop> did the darkroom theme change?  I just installed the rc and the panels are still light where everything else is dark
<DanaG> I just hope the downloads page will notify of the breakage of bluetooth stuff and of Toshiba hotkeys.
<awalton__> what toshiba model? mine work fine...
<awalton__> (satellite l35 here)
<DanaG> Satellite 1415.  An ancient thing with an NV17 card.
<DanaG> http://https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 261318 in linux "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [High,In progress]
<awalton__> oy, that is a bit old ;)
<DanaG> P4-Celeron.
<gaelfx> how od you quit awn?
<DanaG> P4 is hot and inefficient.... so it's crap.  Celeron is a cut-down version of whatever it's based on... so it's crap.  P4-Celeron: crap².
<ethana21> yes.
<ethana21> ...and i have a P4 and a P4 celeron
<ethana21> that said, 8.10 is going on both of them tonight
 * ethana21 hugs his C2D Ubuntu Dell
<pururu> lolololol, everything that is not 1000 cpus supercomputer is crap!
<ethana21> uh
<ethana21> no
<ethana21> just netburst
<ethana21> i wouldn't even call a 180nm Pentium III crap
<ethana21> just really slow
<DanaG> I have an Athlon XP (Thunderbird) 1.2GHz... that's subjectively FAR             faster than the "vegetable".
<ethana21> yes.
<DanaG> The P4-Celeron is 1.6GHz.
<ethana21> Mine's 1.8
<pururu> intel atom is slow here on aspire one laptop, so? if it fit for its purpoise?..
<DanaG> And in a laptop... it's the exact opposite of the whole POINT of a laptop.
<ethana21> yes.
<DanaG> the P4, that is.
<ethana21> by the way, pentium D celeron is crap³
<ethana21> if it even exists
<DanaG> process 23111: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "path != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1070.
<DanaG> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<DanaG> QDBusConnection: error: could not send message to service "org.bluez" path "" interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member "Introspect"
<rww> Anyone know if Wubi supports the RC iso?
<pururu> in a past a was keep buying $500 videocards considering everything else crap. now i know that integrated videocard is not crap if it fit for it purpoise
<jabagawee> pururu, please tell me you actually used those cards well.
<jabagawee> it'd be a pity to know that they were only used for compiz.
<pururu> yeah, also anyone without $1000 extreme cpu is a bum
<pururu> jabagawee: i played some games in windows
<pururu> ;)
<DanaG> AMD integrated > Intel integrated, for sure.
<jabagawee> thank god for that
<ethana21> pururu: no, netburst just sucks.
<DanaG> s/AMD/AMD\/ATI/
<jabagawee> agreed. the (relatively) new 780G chipset was a HUGE turning point
<DanaG> Intel also did the whole planet a disfavor by not, at the very least, putting SpeedStep in all desktop P4s.
<ethana21> yes.
<DanaG> I mean, that's not even asking for a new architecture... it's just asking them to stick the damn extra bit of circuitry in there... and thus save the world billions (if not more!) of watts.
<jabagawee> DanaG, your statement actually turns out to be literal once you think of the power draw of all those non-underclocked P4s
<DanaG> If they'd done that, at least P4 wouldn't have been actually EVIL.
<jabagawee> well, the c2d line  so far has almost made up for it tenfold
<DanaG> Yeah... but what about the millions of P4 computers still out there?
<DanaG> And the air conditioning systems that are used to cool them?
<jabagawee> hmm
<jabagawee> are you suggesting we write a virus that checks /proc/cpuinfo and kills all the heathen that are still using the P4s?
<DanaG> No.
<jabagawee> just kidding, in case the fbi are listening :P
<DanaG> But Intel should offer replacements of P4s with, say, Core Solo.
<DanaG> But that'd bankrupt them if they did it.
<bsnider> jabagawee, i could be up for that
<jabagawee> yeah, they definitely can't do that
<DanaG> With cooling computers... you spend energy dumping heat into the room... and then spend more energy removing that heat from the room.
<jamesish> Interesting. The dist upgrade to intrepid seems to have broken a bunch of my ruby gems.
<jabagawee> maybe atom cant be called their repentace?
<jabagawee> s/can/cant/
<jabagawee> bleh
<jabagawee> s/cant/can/
<gaintsura> question, is madwifi and ar5007eg supported *FULLY* on intrepid?
<jabagawee> honestly, no clue. use the livecd to check?
<gaintsura> no
<gaintsura> =P
<gaintsura> no blank cds
<bsnider> gaintsura, yes it is
<gaintsura> w00t
<bsnider> through ath5k, not madwifi
<gaintsura> =(
<gaintsura> thats no bueno
<pururu> gaintsura: its probably ar5006 here in my aspire one, not sure, its not supported
<bsnider> ah, it is bueno, since that's the new open source driver
<pururu> but ath5k driver is loaded it says
<gaintsura> saw a post on ubuntu forums talking about having to blacklist ath5k to get madwifi to work, I may be mis-reading the article.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938385&highlight=atheros+242x+intrepid
<bsnider> yeah, whatever
<gaintsura> ?
<histo> channels
<bsnider> that's why atheros hired the two madwifi guys, so you can blacklist the drivers they create
<histo> bsni	
<histo> Wow this client is lame
<gaintsura> bsnider: I'm lost.. wtf
<drakeman> hey anyone has tried to use the adobe master collection cs3 to install dreamweaver cs3 in wine?
<drakeman> the installer gave me an error!
<gaintsura> drakeman: cs3 (any cs3) gave me a lot of issues
<gaintsura> installed virtualbox + windows to do any photo stuff
<drakeman> yes? you have the latest version of wine?
<drakeman> i already have virtualbox with windows xp installed!
<gaintsura> not the git version, but the last stable
<drakeman> i have wine 1.1.6
<lakitu> hey, i am thinking of making a USB Ubuntu drive, that is persistent - is 8.10 ready? or no. should i hold off until oct 30th?
<drakeman> i want to upgrade to intrepid ibex}
<drakeman> 6 more days
<gaintsura> I'm gonna wait until the day after halloween ^_^
<drakeman> hehe
<lakitu> thumbdrive, i should probably say. or flashdrive
<drakeman> the intrepid ibex have like 2 years or 1 and a half of support
<gaintsura> sometimes I wish vbox could better duplicate the host system's hardware
<drakeman> thas fine by me
 * coppro wishes kvm worked on his machine
<gaintsura> kvm the software or the hardware?
<coppro> my hardware doesn't support it
<coppro> :(
<gaintsura> =( you can no has a kvm switch
<coppro> yep
<coppro> would make windows so much nicer
<spartan> has anyone had issues updating within intrepid?
<coppro> nope
<lakitu> is 8.10 ready to be my go to USB drive install?
<drakeman> i prefer to make a clean install when the new version comes out
<drakeman> hehe
<gaintsura> drakeman: me too, going to better layout my drives this time too
<lakitu> i suppose i can always update, if issues
<coppro> I usually do so every 3 versions or so; doing every time means copying all my /usr/local and stuff, and getting all the right packages
<drakeman> lol!
<spartan> mine always locks up while "processing triggers
<spartan> "
<coppro> hmm... I had that on gutsy
<coppro> can't remember what the fix was
<coppro> dpkg-reconfigure ldconfig?
<spartan> i'll try it
<spartan> ldconfig not installed
<coppro> hmm...
<coppro> just try googling it
<spartan> ok
<DanaG> Looks like obexfs works... write-only.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> I just hope it won't take all night to send those 85 megs of files I'm sending. =þ
<DanaG> The phone's USB mass storage thingy isn't working.
<DanaG> It gives the "no media detected" or some such error in dmesg.
<predator3631> hey command for distro upgrade is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d right?
<ml> hello... how is the beta working?
<EnderTheThird> Anyone able to tell me why Network Manager keeps reverting to DHCP instead of keeping the manual static IP i assign?  This is not good for a MythTV backend, heh.
<EnderTheThird> crap.  nevermind:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager/+bug/279384
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 279384 in network-manager "NetworkManager does not provide a way for static IP configuration with DHCP-provided DNS, gateway etc." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<td123> EnderTheThird: that's been a scrutiny of ubuntu :d
<EnderTheThird> I think i found a way to do it in my router.  we'll find out, heh
<EnderTheThird> td123:  I added a post to that bug.  It's a great addition for laptop users, but for desktops it's terrible!
<td123> EnderTheThird: that issue was not a new one either.. its been around for some time now
<dfgas> YAY!!!
<dfgas> rc1 pretty stable?
<Kr0ntab> dfgas: for the majority of configurations... yes.  it's still work in progress, though.
<dfgas> hmmmm
<dfgas> i wonder how stable on a 64bit system  :D i just can't wait anymore, heh
<Kr0ntab> dfgas: I've been running it for weeks now... and I've had only minor issues... each with effective workarounds...
<Kr0ntab> dfgas: only one way to find out, eh?
<dfgas> yup
<dfgas> i am just wondering about vbox
<spartan> dfgas: i have issues with my mouse (dies after a few hours for unknown reasons) and updating(hangs after processing triggers for menu)
<dfgas> man i can't believe how fast firefox 3.1 is. i can't wait till its final
<dfgas> hmmm
<wgrant> dfgas: Are the fonts in Firefox 3.1 somewhat strange for you?
<dfgas> when final is out i will do a clean install and redo how i do my partitions
<dfgas> seem normal
<wgrant> spartan: Do you have an Xorg log for after your mouse has passed away?
<dfgas> that and i can't wait for i think its call the mpx plugin for compiz
<spartan> let me check
<dfgas> those 2 final would have been a sweet addition to 8.10  :D
<wgrant> dfgas: We should have MPX in Jaunty.
<dfgas> SWEET
<wgrant> I agree.
<dfgas> i hear mpx should be out nov. 1
<dfgas> i don't know if that was beta or what
<dfgas> i don't care, i want to try it
<wgrant> MPX is meant to be in the next X.org release, I think.
<dfgas> hmmm
<spartan> this might be related:
<spartan> AUDIT: Wed Oct 22 11:02:50 2008: 6001 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid
<spartan> =1000 gid=1000 pid=6197 )
<spartan> wgrant: whatever causes this causes my mouse to go dark, even when unplugged and plugged back in
<wgrant> spartan: I strongly doubt it, but it's not impossible.
 * dfgas must find rc1 iso
<wgrant> spartan: Oh, USB failure by the sound of things... Do other USB devices continue to work?
<wgrant> Nothing in dmesg?
<spartan> wgrant: yes
<spartan> let me check
<wgrant> Tried to plug it into another port?
<spartan> [ 4938.201406] usb 7-2.3: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<spartan> and yes i've tried other ports
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> anyone actively about?
<nekostar> i've some questions, and i expect answers. good ones!
<nekostar> >.>
<dfgas> i have problems with my flsh reader drive, but its with the computer in general i think
<nekostar> hehe was wondering if anyone knew much about how the livecd works
<spartan> yep
<nekostar> dfgas oh?
<nekostar> spartan u know about those dealios? swt
<dfgas> when i plug in a sd card, the powerlight and read light blink
<dfgas> but on the mac it works perfect
<nekostar> oohh
<spartan> nekostar: seems fine to me
<nekostar> wasnt there something that when u got one working the other busteded?
<nekostar> spartan sure sure
<dfgas> i don't have windows installed to try in windows, but i am using 8.04
<nekostar> however i was kinda wondering why one needs to boot from an iso to install
<nekostar> dfgas not to sound snippy but how long since a reboot?
<spartan> nekostar: you could update a current install
<nekostar> spartan yes yes
<nekostar> i was thinking more along the lines of i'm /in/ windows and format a partition with grub and linux and everything
<dfgas> hmmm, well just yesterday i believe
<spartan> wgrant: any ideas Re my mouse?
<dfgas> but before that 5 days
<nekostar> and be able to virtualize or just run it depending on desire
<nekostar> which _can_ be done with xp and hardware profiels
<nekostar> profiles*
<nekostar> however not the installing while in an os type o dealio iirc
<dfgas> i wonder if i tie into vbox if that would make a difference
<nekostar> dfgas u need the package from their site
<nekostar> and the extra vbox drivers
<nekostar> and then can take possession of usb from vm
<dfgas> i have usb enabled  :D
<nekostar> but that wouldnt have anything to do with the host os
<dfgas> true
<nekostar> unless you had to do something manually to get usb working at some point??
<nekostar> mine was broken for like a week and a half
<dfgas> hmmmm
<nekostar> [i had like 6 weeks uptime or something] lol
<nekostar> reboot fixed... had to do with upgrading a package or three
<nekostar> and if it gets half/full mounted and demounts quickly
<nekostar> it can sorta spam the controller and dbus and hal and get blackballed for a while
<dfgas> i'll try again quick here
<avis> anyone know how to do a channel list in xchat in intrepid ?  my xchat is missing the channel list drop down option, only other way i know if /list and i prefer not to use that
<nekostar> but trust me that doesnt happen often ime
<nekostar> avis /names
<avis> thank you
<nekostar> channel list drop down option?
<nekostar> avis misunderstood one sec
<nekostar> gholy *** im missing it too
<dfgas> wtf
 * nekostar groans
<dfgas> it worked, heh
<avis> :)  i'm not alone
<nekostar> dont tell me im gonna have to boycot xchat again...
<avis> ok  ty
<nekostar> dfgas eh?
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> avis gimmeh bit
<dfgas> weird
<nekostar> i bet its here somewhere
<dfgas> its been monthes since it worked on this computer
<nekostar> in the mean time go to status window and do: /list #*some word* some other word*
<dfgas> i thouhgt the reader was bad till it worked on the mac again
<nekostar> dfgas lm-@0
<nekostar> dfgas it could be going
<nekostar> could be bad cords controller, different usb slot, or just a good mood
<nekostar> hehe
<dfgas> lol
<dfgas> tried different cord, slots
<nekostar> kk so lemme find this darn chan switcher thing
<dfgas> but it worked perfect on the mac
<nekostar> o ive a feeling u did
<dfgas> the mac was gone for a while
<nekostar> oh one other tidbit
<dfgas> just got it bac
<dfgas> back
<nekostar> usb devices [some] that were working wonderfully till gutsy or so, quite a few broke in hardy. cheap mp3 players, etc.
<nekostar> so lets hope intrepid brings something really nice to the table
<nekostar> [so far quite impressed]
<nekostar> tho the make cd thing is .. a joke
 * nekostar sighs
<nekostar> maybe i'll mess with some o that..
<dfgas> i wish my linksys usb adapter would work in ubuntu with no ndiswrapper
 * nekostar sighs some more
<nekostar> yawall
<dfgas> make cd?
<dfgas> k 1 thing that disappoints me about 8.10 so far is no openoffice 3 default
<dfgas> otherwise it is looking sweet
<nekostar> <WaRpAtH> server>>list of channels
<nekostar> for anyone else as blind as i and avis
<nekostar> who quit literally seconds before the answer...
<nekostar> ~_~
<dfgas> gonna try the make usb startup disk in a sec
<nekostar> dfgas i'm disappointed ooo is in by default anyway
<dfgas> ?
<nekostar> dfgas follow the pendrivelinux guide
<nekostar> worx flawless
<nekostar> what i did was dl a live iso
<nekostar> then growisofs it
<nekostar> etc etc
<nekostar> lemme find
<dfgas> whats better than ooo?
<nekostar> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<nekostar> dfgas nothing. however there are several packages that dont take up so much valuble space.
<nekostar> as long as we keep treating these cdrom/floppies like they deserve to exist..
<dfgas> true
<nekostar> when it really comes down to it, the best thing bout the pdl.com instructions is that its clean, clear and precise, and easy to adapt
<nekostar> its very very close to an old 'frugal' install
<dfgas> does it allow you to save settings?
<nekostar> look at old knoppix / damnsmalllinux stuff
<nekostar> dfgas the persistant there? heck yeah
<nekostar> tips:
<dfgas> hmmmm
<nekostar> remember its a livecd - so install what you need, uninstall what you dont
<nekostar> perhaps german support is not needed?
<nekostar> save space that way
<nekostar> before doing installs do uninstalls.
<nekostar> unhide everything thats in there
<dfgas> hmmm
<nekostar> trim trim trim
<nekostar> then do apt-get clean
<nekostar> then good sources
<nekostar> THEN start installing.
<nekostar> no updateing.
<nekostar> no upgrading.
<histo> anyone using conky with double buffer? Desktop is being drawn wierd wondering if i'm just goign crazy
<nekostar> just install as needed, only upgrade what breaks to fix it.
<nekostar> histo yeah im good over here
<histo> nekostar: do you ahve any icons on yoru desktop?
<nekostar> Conky: desktop window (12000a8) is subwindow of root window (13b)
<nekostar> Conky: window type - override
<nekostar> Conky: drawing to created window (0x2a00001)
<nekostar> Conky: drawing to double buffer
<nekostar> yeah i sure do - did that in terminal to prove for u
<nekostar> would you like my .conkyrc? suppports multiple cpu's and has some nice other features ;)
<histo> If I put an icon on my desktopit flickers or doesn't show.
<[ipc]-michael> finished updating to +1
<nekostar> [ipc]-michael swt~
<nekostar> histo thats kinda wierd.
<[ipc]-michael> alls well expect i get no love from nvidia for my mx440
<[ipc]-michael> no desktop effects is going to make me less productive
<nekostar> histo in terminal: killall conky; sleep 3; conky
<histo> nekostar: like i have my usb thubmdrive mounted so an icon is on the desktop and if I start conky it disappears.
 * nekostar pats [ipc]-michael 
<[ipc]-michael> unless i can make it switch desktops using teh mouse scroll
<nekostar> what resolution monitor?
<histo> nekostar: But if I mouse over the area it shows up
<nekostar> histo ok lemme play with my config a bit
<nekostar> if your registered and identified on freenode do this:
<histo> nekostar: I can paste mine I don't think its that wierd.
<nekostar> [in a query to me]
<histo> nekostar: yeah i'm registered
<nekostar> /exec -o ~/.conkyrc|head -n 15
<nekostar> i think the kill is at 19 lol
<dfgas> hmmmm
<nekostar> mmmmh
<nekostar> <,<
<dfgas> heh
<dfgas> think its bed time
<[ipc]-michael> anyway to get intrepid to flip desktops using teh mouse scroll wheel without desktop effects?
<legend2440> i just now finished clean install of intrepid. problem is none of the windows like xchat or nautilus open up to full screen. i have to drag them open with mouse. and then when i close them and reopen have to drag to full size again. anybody else seen this problem?
<nekostar> http://bayimg.com/eAlKIAabj histo thats what it looks like
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61857/
<nekostar> and there's my .conkyrc
<nekostar> congrats legend2440
<nekostar> legend2440 they dont remember size/position?
<nekostar> [ipc]-michael do it right on the pager
<nekostar> rolls back and forth real fast
<nekostar> ctrl+alt+left/right
<nekostar> i think also ctrl+alt+1-x
<[ipc]-michael> ill use that
<legend2440> nekostar: that is correct they dont remember size or position
<[ipc]-michael> thanks
<[ipc]-michael> now if i could just get boxee to start
<[ipc]-michael> =(
<nekostar> tho you might have to set it in Configuration Editor - hidden in system tools - gconf-editor > apps > nautilus
<histo> nekostar: yeah problem was own_window Iliek that /exec thats nice
<nekostar> yeh
<nekostar> and histo if you wanna do custom commands like i did: {exec blah blah}
<histo> nekostar: how'd you know my client would do that?
<nekostar> histo would do what?
<nekostar> legend2440 you could go to kde?
<histo> nekostar: use the /exec
<nekostar> oh for xchat?
<nekostar> yeah thats handy
<nekostar> careful tho or youll be grepping for an sh
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> like /exec sudo apt-get wtfever is bad
<nekostar> hm legend2440 mine seems to remember general positions...
<histo> /bin/sh: figlet: not found
<histo>  02:37:39 up  1:43,  3 users,  load average: 0.11, 0.21, 0.24
<histo> cool.
<legend2440> nekostar: yes kde is an option i suppose. but hardy gnome never had this problem
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> i think it did actually.
<nekostar> try using gcalctool
<nekostar> does that remember its position?
<nekostar> you can move with either put or mouse or w/e
<nekostar> btw i forget who it was but i was playing with the livecd master tools and figured i'd paste the complete output to terminal of the process >___<
<nekostar> [assuming that the actual needed packages are installed... this does grab em when needed... gotta kill and rm -r some crap each time sigh]
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61860/
<nekostar> 8600 lines long and change so i'm sure no one waants to see ;_;
 * nekostar wanders off
<nekostar> sorry legend2440 i dont see anything for that problem right off the bad
<nekostar> it's on the wish list tho
<nekostar> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/  <<-- intrepid on usb - worx great
 * nekostar goes bed
<legend2440> nekostar: me neither i'll keep googling. thanks for trying.
<nekostar> no big it's what we do ;)
<nekostar> give a holler if you figure it out
<nekostar> i'm also starscalling
<nekostar> tata~~
<knittl> lol… where are there only intrepid-rc DVDs? oO
<knittl> * why
<[ipc]-michael> interpid is due in 7 days
<knittl> so what?
<knittl> ok, gotta go anyways. bye
<DistroJockey> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/  has CD's not DVD's
<lup0> any idea why the graphical network manager in kubuntu 8.10 RC only displays three WLAN networks?
<SlimG> knittl: CDs are released on releases.ubuntu.com, DVDs are released on cdimages.ubuntu.com
<meff> quick q: how do i use sed to replace multiple words with whitespace? i tried sed -e 's/(blah|other)//'
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> anyone is experiencing during a the boot process, that it stays a lot on configuring network if the cable is unplugged?
<predator363> hey does wine not work well in intrepid yet?
<unimatrix9> hi ther
<unimatrix9> e
<unimatrix9> :)
<unimatrix9> i only see dvd iso 's is there an cd iso for intrepid?
<unimatrix9> ah , found it on distrowatch
<unimatrix9> :)
<unimatrix9> thanks
<predator363> ello?
<andrboot> Hi; i know that ubuntu 8.l10 isn't support but i'd though i'd ask,. i am running a fresh install of ubuntu 8.1064bit.. for some reason my mouse keeps on going skitz in the middle of the screens (dual screen) any ideas?
<ethana2> Ok, who should I talk to about window-picker-applet?
<ethana2> I need one feature for my desktop to be complete
<andrboot> its not the mouse (wifi kb/mousse) as i have tried a different mouse...
<DistroJockey> ethana2, something like AWN ?
<ethana2> no, canonical's window-picker-applet
<ethana2> sudo apt-get install window-picker-applet
<ethana2> then add it to your panel
<ethana2> you will quickly see that it needs only one thing to be the best panel applet in the history of gnome
<ethana2> ..and you will see why i don't have title bars
<ethana2> technically i have them, but they contain nothing and the title bar font is set to a size of 0
<DistroJockey> ahh, nice
<ethana2> goes great with the DarkRoom theme
<ethana2> care for a screenshot?
<DistroJockey> I just installed and added
<DistroJockey> what's it need?
<ethana2> minimizing like the window list
<ethana2> by clicking on the icon of the currently in focus window
<ethana2> that's it
<ethana2> it's made for netbooks, I don't think they saw me coming with my deep hatred for title bars
<DistroJockey> works here, if I get what you are saying
<ethana2> ...but that one tiny feature is the only thing between that and--
<ethana2> what?
<ethana2> uhh
<DistroJockey> ohh, I right clicked
<ethana2> so you click on the icon in window-picker-applet for the window you're viewing
<ethana2> wait
<DistroJockey> and picked Minimize
<ethana2> oh.
<ethana2> well of course there's that.
<ethana2> ..but it's two steps
<DistroJockey> but, yeah, just clicking to restore would be cool
<ethana2> and some of us don't even have a right clicker
<ethana2> ...care for a screen shot?
<DistroJockey> very true
<DistroJockey> sure, I like pretty pictures ;)
<ethana2> k, just a sec
<andrboot> ok mouse isn't going skitz now.. but my other issue is.. how do i "enable" my restricted grahpics ati driver if it doesn't download it?
<ethana2> http://i35.tinypic.com/inbix2.png
<ethana2> DistroJockey: this is called eliminating redundancy.
<DistroJockey> nice ethana2
<DistroJockey> indeed
<ethana2> it would be better to have the window controls on the windows themselve
<ethana2> but until i can do that nicely, i'll settle for this
<ethana2> ---just need that one feature added to window-picker-applet
<DistroJockey> yeah, very cool
<ethana2> You know what's great?
<ethana2> It's better than the OSX approach
<DistroJockey> best not to go there ;)
<ethana2> it's better.
<visik7> hi
<visik7> anyone with compiz+nvidia
 * ethana2 raises hand
<ethana2> geforce 8400m gs
<DistroJockey> visik7, yep
<DistroJockey> 8600pro and NVS285 quatro
<DistroJockey> home and work^ that is :)
<visik7> DistroJockey: and do you get glitches on window borders
<DistroJockey> visik7, I do on the quatro but not on the 8600
<DistroJockey> visik7, using version 177 of the restrited drivers on both I believe
<visik7> me too
<DistroJockey> what card?
<DistroJockey> or chip
<visik7> 7400
<DistroJockey> hmm, not familiar with that one
<DistroJockey> ahh, geforce go?
<visik7> yes lapyop
<DistroJockey> laptop
<visik7> laptop
<DistroJockey> :)
<DistroJockey> hopefully Nvidia will fix it in coming releases, but be prepared to wait a while possibly
<DistroJockey> one thing you could try is using a different theme
<DistroJockey> might reduce the issues
<ethana2> holy crap
<ethana2> it waits for the applets to load
<ethana2> and then slides down!
<ethana2> SO ELEGANT!
<DistroJockey> nice :)
<ethana2> ok, got facebook chat working in pidgin..
<ethana2> I was very underwhelmed by alpha 5, but now that I see the rc
<ethana2> I declare Ibex an EPIC WIN
<visik7> DistroJockey: infact it's a theme problem
<DistroJockey> yeah, the alpha's weren't there but the beta was good
<ethana2> even the beta
<DistroJockey> visik7, yeah, it's a bit of both I think
<visik7> DistroJockey: and moreover it was fixed on 8.04 but with this new release it come up again
<andrboot> h mmm
<andrboot> silly ati
<DistroJockey> ethana2, yeah, beta with a few patches was better :)
<ethana2> i'm not going to be able to go back to my stable install
<ethana2> ..but i'll have to for class
<ethana2> that's where i store all my audio files that i record while lectures go on
<DistroJockey> they certainly fixed most of it up very quickly *applauds*
<ethana2> and all the notes i type and so on
<ethana2> man, that fast boot time
<ethana2> i still can't get over how fast that was
<DistroJockey> can't you just access the data from either/both?
<ethana2> yeah, but i don't have it all bookmarked over here
<ethana2> plus i don't want to risk encountering a bug as i'm in class
<DistroJockey> no, that's not a good look :)
<ethana2> ...because i'm advertising ubuntu and dell every second i sit there
<DistroJockey> you have your /home on a separate drive/partition I hope
<ethana2> i have two /home
<ethana2> I have two full installs, one LTS, one 8.10
<DistroJockey> I have 4 installs with a shared /home partition, but with different usernames for each install
<DistroJockey> theoretically I could copy one username over the other to get the same/similar setup (not that I would)
<ethana2> i keep things completely consistent
<DistroJockey> it should be possible to have the same username on both installs using the same /home/username
<DistroJockey> but it's probably not recommended
<ethana2> different versions of apps...
<ethana2> probably not
<DistroJockey> yep, that's it exactly
<DistroJockey> and not really same username, the same UID
<ethana2> ...i wish human didn't have hideous title bars
<ethana2> that's the only reason I don't use it now
<ethana2> the whole window should be one color
<ethana2> seamless
<ethana2> ..window focus should be indicated by the background color of the window
<DistroJockey> you mean that orange stripe along the top?
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> Maybe it'd be cool if it like, faded to orange
<ethana2> but just a LINE and a big orange chunk of text and icons?
<ethana2> fail
<DistroJockey> not good on a dual monitor setup or with 2 windows that you are looking at though
<ethana2> what?
<DistroJockey> I wouldn't want the window background changing if I am looking at 2 windows at the same time
<DistroJockey> and as only one can have focus...
<ethana2> just subtley
<ethana2> maybe by like 10%
<DistroJockey> might be an idea for a compiz plugin
<ethana2> it's deeper than that
<ethana2> i considered using only compiz
<ethana2> but if you're trying to look at two things
<ethana2> you don't want the content to be altered
<ethana2> especially for graphical comparisons
<DistroJockey> exactly
<ethana2> ..so just the window backgrounds
<ethana2> which is probably some gtk theme hack
<DistroJockey> can't really do that I don't think
<ethana2> if you can set it translucent
<DistroJockey> backgrounds aren't backgrounds
<ethana2> you can change--
<ethana2> what?
<DistroJockey> well, web pages have a background color coded in the html
<ethana2> ..and windows have backgrounds handled by the theme and theme engine
<DistroJockey> xchat has a background color that isn't
<ethana2> ..i must admit wiring the theme engine into the window manager probably comes off as a bit odd
<DistroJockey> well, they are fairly closly linked
<DistroJockey> I may not be fully understanding what you mean by background.
<ethana2> http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/12/12/gnome-theme-engine-designer-adds-transparency-to-gtk
<ethana2> the stuff that's translucent there
<DistroJockey> But I must say, 8.10 so far is what 8.04 LTS should have been (or rather 8.10 should be the LTS)
<wgrant> Every release is better than the last.
<ethana2> yes
<DistroJockey> agreed
<wgrant> But Intrepid will release with quite a number of unfortunate quirks that we haven't had time to resolve.
<ethana2> oh?
<ethana2> Is there going to be an 8.10.1 CD?
<wgrant> Particularly input device related. Those are the ones that I know of (because I did lots of it).
<ethana2> ...or do they only do that for LTS releases?
<wgrant> No.
<ethana2> drat
<wgrant> We only do point-releases for LTS releases.
<ethana2> ....because that's a really good idea
<DistroJockey> I like that the Connect to Server for Windows shares actually works with 8.10 where it didn't work so well with 8.04.1
<ethana2> yes.
<ethana2> i look forward to that.
<AstralJava> wgrant: It's not that obvious for everyone. For instance, due to sound problems introduced by adding PA in Hardy, I didn't dare to upgrade my wife's laptop from Gutsy at all. Not sure I can do that for Intrepid either.
<ethana2> I purged PA from my hardy install
<AstralJava> wgrant: I'm just saying "better" is subjective. :)
<ethana2> ironically, I had added it to my gutsy install months earlier
<ethana2> 8.10 may be the first release where I don't screw with the sound system
<wgrant> AstralJava: You could always report bugs.
<ethana2> 'Skype is broke'
<wgrant> Skype isn't our problem, I'm afraid.
<ethana2> ....exactly
<ethana2> but as an end user, i need it
<DistroJockey> well said
<ethana2> so out went PA
<AstralJava> wgrant: I have, and I've been a part of the process for some time. But there is a time a space when you don't want extra hassle, and just reside in the exerpt of the continuum that isn't _as_ broken, in just a few, isolated areas.
<ethana2> and it's not that I dislike PA, I'm one of the few that have seen what it can do
<ethana2> I've used it on a dual seat system to split the sound card between users; as an intercom system; various things like that
<AstralJava> wgrant: It isn't, but it's one of the issues that make "better" be subjective. :)
<ethana2> I look forward to it being more mature this release
 * wgrant waits for the torrent of complaints about OMGLOLZ MY TOUCHPAD IS B0RKEN!!1!
<ethana2> actually, it's spaz in 8.04
<DistroJockey> xorg issue wgrant?
<ethana2> ....not giving me any trouble so far in 8.10
<AstralJava> Heheh. There's a flood of something every release date + 20 days, or something.
<wgrant> ethana2: Good, I thought I fixed most things.
<wgrant> But people tend to complain when I break their old configurations.
<NET||abuse> anyone able to connect to an iphone 3g with anything? I think ipod-convenience is one lib that's intended for it?
<wgrant> But there was no choice here...
<DistroJockey> wgrant, I never upgrade, so I don't have that problem :)
<wgrant> DistroJockey: Why not?
<DistroJockey> wgrant, too many variables to upgrade a system
<ethana2> i agree
<wgrant> Always works fine for me.
<DistroJockey> and to be sure it's going to be ok
<NET||abuse> I guess ipod question isn't really ibex related.
<ethana2> plus i wouldn't remember what workarounds are safe to remove
<wgrant> And I've upgraded dozens of systems, some of them through every release.
<NET||abuse> i'll check in #ubuntu
<DistroJockey> wgrant, Ubuntu is better than most due to the testing, but I always install a nice fresh clean major version of any OS
<DistroJockey> also a good incentive to do a backup ;)
<tapas> yay i upgradeda
<tapas> and now sound stopped working in flash
<DistroJockey> congrats and bummer
<wgrant> tapas: Remove libflashsupport if it's installed, and install it if it isn't.
<scobby> hi people
 * wgrant hides.
<scobby> i cant send files with my handy to ubuntu using bluetooth. i even cant find the laptop
<tapas> E: Package libflashsupport has no installation candidate
<scobby> other way works
<wgrant> tapas: Hmm, it seems it's gone now.. are you using PulseAudio, or did you remove it back in Hardy?
<tapas> wgrant: i turned all sound things in gnome off.. let's see whether it's still installed
<tapas> seems to be installed
<tapas> it's running , too
 * wgrant has no idea what is going through Flash's proprietary black-box mind.
<tapas> yeah :)
<tapas> mayve i simply have too many soundcards in my system
<tapas> interesting: when i type alsamixer i get to control pulseaudio..
<tapas> i guess that could be part of it
<tapas> with -c 0 i get to my emu live though
<wgrant> That's normal.
<wgrant> The default ALSA device is now PulseAudio, so ALSA-using apps use PA instead.
<tapas> ok
<DistroJockey> is pavucontrol worth installing and taking a look at tapas and wgrant?
<tapas> mpg123 [which uses alsa] also only produces silence
<ethana2> it can do some very nifty things
 * ethana2 goes to bed
<tapas> amarok which i have told to use a certain device produces sound.
<tapas> so i guess pulseaudio is the culprit
<wgrant> DistroJockey: pavucontrol is nice.
<tapas> will follow ethana2's advice
<wgrant> GNOME 2.26 will hopefully have something similar.
<DistroJockey> I'd look at that, yeah
<tapas> soundservers are supposed to make life easier
<tapas> every single one i tried fucked up
<tapas> except jackd ;)
<wgrant> tapas: Sometimes we have to break things a bit for a little while to make things much better in the end.
<tapas> the sound server horror is going on for 10 years+ now :)
<wgrant> PA doesn't utterly suck, however.
<wgrant> ESD did.
<tapas> first thing i always do is disable them..
<wgrant> PA works excellently for me in Intrepid.
<tapas> hey ESD didn't break my alsa apps ;D
<DistroJockey> wgrant, yeah, that's another reason why I think 8.10 should be the LTS rather than 8.04 :)
<tapas> well, i guess i am just unlucky
<wgrant> DistroJockey: I believe that moving to PA in Hardy was a mistake, but other more relevant devs probably knew better than me.
<DistroJockey> wgrant, I agree with you
<DistroJockey> wgrant, it's good, but wasn't good for an LTS
<tapas> ok, how to disable pulseaudio?
<DistroJockey> tapas, did you install and try pavucontrol?
<tapas> pavucontrol just tells me it uses the wrong device
<tapas> i could try to foddle with it
<tapas> but i rather have it just disabled
<DistroJockey> check the link down near the bottom (a hint I believe?
<tapas> what are you talking about?
<tapas> pavucontrol has no "links"
<DistroJockey> I seem to remember there is a hint banner at the bottom of pavucontrol
<DistroJockey> could be wrong though
<tapas> if it was there, it's gone now
<tapas> the sound preferences don't offer "enable soundserver [ ]" anymore
<tapas> ;)
<rww> Wow, Intrepid's support for my ATI card got ridiculously better somewhere between Alpha and RC. I've gone from having trouble getting it to work *at all* to having full 3D support :D
<DistroJockey> tapas, using  sysvconfig  you can disable pulseaudio
<tapas> DistroJockey: ok, thanks
<tapas> ah, it gets started by an init script
<wgrant> No, it doesn't.
<wgrant> It's started by part of GNOME.
<tapas> $ ls /etc/rc2.d/S*pulse*
<tapas> /etc/rc2.d/S25pulseaudio
<tapas> hmm
<DistroJockey> it's listed in sysvconfig as something you can enable or disable
<wgrant> Check /etc/default/pulseaudio
<tapas> ok
<tapas> ah hell, i'll just set the default pcm and ctl devices in .asoundrc
<tapas> that should help, too
<wgrant> Maybe remove them and your Pulse config and see how things work.
<wgrant> The defaults seem to work well.
<BUGabundo_work> hi wgrant
<BUGabundo_work> finally had the change to check out .gvfs and rsync
<BUGabundo_work> and it works as expected
<BUGabundo_work> thanks for the tip
<wgrant> Excellent.
<wgrant> That's one place where GVFS obviously excels over GNOME-VFS
<tapas> wgrant: i have a multi card setup and i need my .asoundrc (i also have specially crafted pcm devices for compressed audio playback to e.g. reduce dynamic range of movies]
<tapas> wgrant: thanks for your infos though
<tapas> need to run to uni now... will look into it tonight again
<BUGabundo_work> now to find leann and nag him about  #17555 and bug 288617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288617 in linux "suspend to ram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288617
<wgrant> That is the second most useless bug summary I've seen in a while.
<joaopinto> anyone had issues with the sound input not working ?
<joaopinto> I hate hw related problems :P
<BUGabundo_work> what is wgrant?
<wgrant> "suspend to ram"
<RAOF> Hm.  What's the worst?
<wgrant> There was one a while ago which got ubottu flooded off...
<BUGabundo_work> humm ok... I can change it to suspend to ram fails while hibernation works
<wgrant> And then there are tdflanders' drunken ones.
<BUGabundo_work> is that better?
<BUGabundo_work> I just typed that to do a search for similar bugs, and ended up not changing the subject
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: perhaps an indication of hardware, if it fits. I would put "Dell Inspiron 630m", for example.
<BUGabundo_work> white brand
<BUGabundo_work> ASI/asustek S37S
<wgrant> Chipset, arch, maybe.
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<wgrant> Motherboard, whatever.
<BUGabundo_work> some lshe attached then?
<BUGabundo_work> lshw
<BUGabundo_work> that's what I want... is to know what devs need to know
<wgrant> Why do you have uswsusp?
<BUGabundo_work> humm because its faster and has a count down while working??
<BUGabundo_work> in another words: its preaty
<RAOF> And doesn't work :)
<BUGabundo_work> do you want me to remove it and test again?
<BUGabundo_work> NOW it works RAOF
<BUGabundo_work> it got fixed
<BUGabundo_work> I'm on that bug too
<wgrant> Wasn't s2ram removed from our uswsusp packages a while back?
<RAOF> Yes.
<wgrant>   * Don't build s2ram. It's not sensible on Ubuntu.
<wgrant> Wow. Quite a while back.;
<BUGabundo_work> I think bug 267141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267141 in pm-utils "suspend button disappears after pm-utils upgraded to 1.1.2.4-1ubuntu2 " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267141
<joaopinto> can anyone help me with bug 288356 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288356 in linux "Audio input not working with ICH7 soundcard on Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288356
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: I think not. That has been fixed.
<BUGabundo_work> but I had it working up until last two weeks
<BUGabundo_work> I know it has
<BUGabundo_work> that's why I reinstaled usw back then
<BUGabundo_work> and it worked again
<BUGabundo_work> but now suspend to ram aint working
<wgrant> If that bug has been fixed, you clearly don't have that bug.
<wgrant> Remove uswsusp.
<BUGabundo_work> will do
 * BUGabundo_work purging now
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: do I need to reboot?
<wgrant> Probably.
<wgrant> To remove its polluting icy-cold grasp from your poor kernel.
 * BUGabundo_work rebooting laptop
<DistroJockey> joaopinto, this may be off target, but if you run  alsamixer  and hit F5 to check for input/capture devices that are at 0 or muted
<BUGabundo_work> bah wgrant
<joaopinto> DistroJockey, nope :\, capture device is not mutted
<BUGabundo_work> now I can't even see hibernate on FUSA
<BUGabundo_work> its even worse now
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: Is gnome-power-manager running appropriately?
<BUGabundo_work> how can I check?
<wgrant> ps aux | grep gnome-power-manager
<joaopinto> hum, alsamixer shows "pulseaudio" device, how do I know what device it is referring to ? I have the internal device, audio card, and the video HDMI sound output
<DistroJockey> joaopinto, only other suggestion that might be usefull is to install  pavucontrol  and see if you can do anything with it
<wgrant> joaopinto: pavucontrol or padevchooser might help.
<BUGabundo> 1000      9008  0.1  0.3 250096 14540 ?        Ss   10:01   0:00 gnome-power-manager
<BUGabundo> 1000     10494  0.0  0.2 205028 10000 ?        S    10:01   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-power-manager/gnome-inhibit-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_InhibitApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=50
<BUGabundo> 1000     10499  0.0  0.3 216968 13348 ?        S    10:01   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-power-manager/gnome-brightness-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_BrightnessApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=62
<BUGabundo> 1000     12270  0.0  0.0  10260  1328 ?        S    10:04   0:00 /bin/bash -c ps auwx | grep gnome-power-manager
<BUGabundo> 1000     12272  0.0  0.0   7452   896 ?        R    10:04   0:00 grep gnome-power-manager
<BUGabundo_work> is it running ok?
<wgrant> Looks like it.
<wgrant> File a bug.
<BUGabundo_work> I did
<BUGabundo_work> you said it wasn't clear enouht
<wgrant> Or check the RC CD and see if it happens there.
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> adding new data
<BUGabundo_work> I can I test suspend from live cd/pen?
<BUGabundo_work> it always fails!
<BUGabundo_work> always did
<joaopinto> erm, pavucontrols is showing my input device muted !
<wgrant> jabagawee: That could do it.
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: You can use System->Administration->Create a USB startup disk.
<BUGabundo_work> I know
<BUGabundo_work> I use it
<BUGabundo_work> I have to pendrives running ubuntu
<wgrant> Oh.
<BUGabundo_work> one for dailys and one for ubuntu-mobile
<wgrant> I misread.
<DistroJockey> wgrant, I tried that earlier from a Desktop CD, it failed to find the linux image
<wgrant> Suspend works for me on live CDs.
<wgrant> Hibernate doesn't.
<joaopinto> well, gnome audio recorder is totally insane, it reports 46 minutes, for 6 seconds of real record time
<wgrant> For obvious reasons.
<wgrant> joaopinto: That is one of the less loved parts of GNOME :(
<BUGabundo_work> does it?
<BUGabundo_work> never manage to get it working on any PC I tried
<BUGabundo_work> should I file against any other package besides kernel?
<joaopinto> well, gnome audio recorder still does not work
<joaopinto> let me try skype
<BUGabundo_work> usw, GPM, ?
<wgrant> It could be g-p-m.
<wgrant> I'm not entirely sure.
<wgrant> It could be FUSA.
<BUGabundo_work> let its devs decide then
<wgrant> Does it show up in System->Shut Down?
<BUGabundo_work> what does? hibernate? no.
<wgrant> I mean Suspend.
<BUGabundo_work> it doesn't
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<BUGabundo_work> as I said it disapeard from my system around 2 weeks ago
<BUGabundo_work> and now all did hibernate
<BUGabundo_work> by removing usw
<BUGabundo_work> what's the fusa package?
<wgrant> Removing what?
<BUGabundo_work> founf it
<wgrant> You do actually have to say what you removed...
<wgrant> Just saying "I removed something" isn't entirely useful.
<BUGabundo> uswsusp
<joaopinto> any recommended tool to test audio input ? I want to keep skype out of the equation for now
<wgrant> Ohhh, so not "usw."
<BUGabundo> I said it.. several times
<BUGabundo> ohh its short hand...
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: usw is German.
<BUGabundo> I though you would get it
<BUGabundo> is it?
<BUGabundo> I'm Portuguese as is joaopinto
<wgrant> But the rest of the dev community is not.
<wgrant> We see a lot of strange languageisms.
<BUGabundo_work> sorry
<BUGabundo_work> since I already mention it before
<BUGabundo_work> I thought you would figure it out
<BUGabundo_work> are we clear on that point now?
<wgrant> jabagawee: parec, perhaps.
<wgrant> We are.
<wgrant> Gah.
<BUGabundo_work> thanks
<wgrant> joaopinto: ^^
<BUGabundo_work> any more tips?
<BUGabundo_work> will rsync the dailie
<BUGabundo_work> burn it to the pen
<BUGabundo_work> and reboot
<wgrant> Try the RC, I guess.
<BUGabundo_work> to check it out
<joaopinto> wgrant, that was a suggestion :P ?
<BUGabundo_work> rc is daily right?
<wgrant> joaopinto: Yes, try parec.
<joaopinto> ah, that is an app name, sorry
<BUGabundo_work> !rc
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<BUGabundo_work> that needs updating too... lol
<DistroJockey> RC was released earlier today, it's not the daily
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: The RC should be approximately the latest daily, but you'll be able to get it much faster than the dailies by torrenting.
<joaopinto> No manual entry for parec
<wgrant> Wow. That's old.
<wgrant> joaopinto: parec --help
<joaopinto> oh, not unix friendly :P
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> I wonder who let that in without a manpage...
<BUGabundo_work> I see so many packages without man
<BUGabundo_work> some even without --help
<joaopinto> erm, I am supposed to redirect to output to a file ?
<joaopinto> I just get garbage on stdout
<BUGabundo_work> I have yesterday iso wgrant. I rsync almost every day or every 2 days
<joaopinto> erm, bbl work :\
 * BUGabundo_work compares date/time on rc and daily! something is fishy
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/rc/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ are diff
<BUGabundo_work> rc is newer
<DistroJockey> that is odd
<wgrant> I think the RC is 20081022
<wgrant> Check MD5SUMS.
<BUGabundo_work> idaily 22-Oct-2008 09:33
<BUGabundo_work> rc 22-Oct-2008 12:56
 * BUGabundo_work checkinh md5
<BUGabundo_work> 936a6259d41ecd158155ab3ec1c2ff03 *ubuntu-8.10-rc-dvd-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo_work> ce11351e4d92b5b877a3c938fc0b8e11 *intrepid-desktop-amd64.iso
 * BUGabundo_work test fail
<wgrant> DVD vs. desktop CD.
<BUGabundo_work> duh
 * BUGabundo_work visits release.u.c
 * BUGabundo_work for once FF awseome bar FAILS
<BUGabundo_work> releases.ubuntu.com is slowwwwwwww
<BUGabundo_work> ce11351e4d92b5b877a3c938fc0b8e11 *ubuntu-8.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo_work> checks out
 * BUGabundo rsyncing iso just to be sure and checking MD5 on previous iso
 * wgrant advises people to use torrents.
<DistroJockey> My ISP has it mirrored. Free download/no quota used :)
<wgrant> My ISP has it mirrored, but it still uses quota.
 * wgrant shoots .au
<DistroJockey> that sux :(
<zec1> I can't seem to get my broadcom wireless running in intrepid livemode. Shouldn't it be possible to get it running with ndiswrapper, without rebooting (which would make little sense in livemode)?
 * wgrant disappears to test the Dark Side.
<wgrant> (ie. KDE 4.1)
<zec1> I did the usual routine, ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf (worked ok), ndiswrapper -m, modprobe ndiswrapper.
 * BUGabundo Matched data: 697.71M bytes
 * BUGabundo reboots to test RC suspend wgrant
<wgrant> Hmm, KDE 4.1 isn't too bad.
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: humm big prob here!
<BUGabundo_work> can't seem to boot of pendrive!
<BUGabundo_work> it just stays there
<BUGabundo_work> blinking....
<BUGabundo_work> second time I get this
<wgrant> Could be a strange pendrive.
<BUGabundo_work> 1st was on Monday daily on another laptop
<wgrant> Some of them aren't likable.
<BUGabundo_work> it has worked many times before
<BUGabundo_work> its a kingston
<kiji> will intrepid upgrade to gnome 2.24.1?
<BUGabundo_work> I have another here
<wgrant> kiji: I believe so.
<BUGabundo_work> I'll burn it to and make sure its hw or sw
<wgrant> kiji: We already have a fair bit of it.
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: 2nd pen burned
<BUGabundo_work> rebooting to test it
<wgrant> Great.
<legend2440> could someone paste the results of   sudo blkid   and   gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume so i can figure which uuid i should have in the  resume file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo_work> legend2440: isn't each UUID unique?
<SchneeSchwarz> legend2440: why do you think someone else's UUID will be of any value to you?
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: 2nd pen works! humm could it be OVERusage of my 8GiB pendrive?
<BUGabundo_work> could a DD zero help ?
<wgrant> Possibly.
<wgrant> Not entirely sure.
<BUGabundo_work> humm warranty?
<BUGabundo_work> uhhh initramfs
<BUGabundo_work> how nice
<BUGabundo_work> now what ?
<legend2440> i dont i just need to know which uuid in   sudo blkid matches the uuid in the resume file  for instance if the uuid in resume matches yor swap uuid i will enter my swap uuid in my resume file
<BUGabundo_work> are there any logs I can save ?
<BUGabundo_work> resume files usually use swap
<BUGabundo_work> why don't you test that one?
<BUGabundo_work> legend2440: ls /dev/disk-by-uuid
<BUGabundo_work> actually
<BUGabundo_work> legend2440: ls /dev/disk-by-uuid -la
<legend2440> ok yhanks
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: At which stage did you get the initramfs?
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: I'm going to #ubuntu-testing
<BUGabundo_work> more appropriated
<BUGabundo_work> squashfs
<can-o-worms> I'm doing an install now with the 8.10 disk and it doesn't give me an option to do a guided dual boot install in the partitioning step. Can anyone tell me why?
<fridley> evening... currently in the process of upgrading ubuntu to version 8.10 and all packages have been downloaded, but during the installing the upgrades section it has stopped on "Setting up wvdial (160.1+nmu2)..." Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated
<DistroJockey> can-o-worms, which cd? desktop/alternate?
<can-o-worms> DistroJockey: from the cd, but I chose the option to boot into the Desktop test thing
<nastas> no wireless extension after update. i'm running 8.10 any idea?
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: DistroJockey: #you-testing is to quite... no help there
<DistroJockey> can-o-worms, which CD?
<can-o-worms> DistroJockey: 8.10? or are there a few different ones?
<BUGabundo_work> not version, can-o-worms
<DistroJockey> can-o-worms, there are many iso's for 8.10
<can-o-worms> DistroJockey: ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<BUGabundo_work> he wants to know if it is DVD, or cd alternate, or cd Live Desktop
<BUGabundo_work> that's no 8.10
<can-o-worms> whoops
<DistroJockey> that's Hardy lice cd
<DistroJockey> live^
<BUGabundo_work> then you need to visit #ubuntu-users!
<can-o-worms> well, do you know why it doesn't give me the guided option?
<BUGabundo_work> this # is for ubuntu+1, aka intrepid
<DistroJockey>  #ubuntu-users ?
<can-o-worms> ok, thanks guys
<BUGabundo_work> DistroJockey: any way to log my initramfs ?
<DistroJockey>  #ubuntu is the main one
<DistroJockey> no idea sorry BUGabundo_work
<BUGabundo_work> bah
<DistroJockey> dmesg is the closest thing I can think of BUGabundo_work
<BUGabundo_work> noone on #you-testing either
<BUGabundo_work> this is very bad
<BUGabundo_work> but it aint on /var
<BUGabundo_work> this is a simple shell
<DistroJockey> what is #you-testing anyway?
<BUGabundo_work> I'll try google when I get bck
<BUGabundo_work> noone on #ubuntu-testing
<BUGabundo_work> pidgin autocomplete has this bugs...
<DistroJockey> maybe because they are not official type channels?
<fridley> have others had issues with upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10? While there are no error messages, the terminal reads "Setting up wvdial (1.60.1+nmu2)" it is not moving
<fridley> should I download a live cd and try again at reboot, or it this still save worthy?
<DistroJockey> do you use dialup?
<andrboot> fridley i upgradfed had a world of problems nuked and clean installed
<fridley> DistroJockey, if that was to me, no, 14MB/s
<DistroJockey> clean istall is the way I go and recommend
<fridley> bugger eh
<fridley> fair enough
<DistroJockey> fridley, you could try removing wvdial then and then upgrading
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: #ubuntu-testing has 40 people on it...
<fridley> in that case shoul I just clos dow e terinal winow ad reboot, or reopen and remove wvdial?
<Hobbsee> (and is an official channel)
<fridley> looks like it is doing great things to my keyboard an mouse just for fun....
<DistroJockey> k, joined :)
<fridley> just to update, I hit ctrl+c to cancel the faulty wvdial and will try to install just it
<DistroJockey> fridley, as far as I know, wvdial is for PPP dialup. If you don't use that then, yeah
<fridley> doing a partial upgrade now
<Welshman> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<BUGabundo_work> Hobbsee: I'm there and got no answer yet
<Welshman> what is 8.10 about if there are no good 3d drivers for xorg 7.4?
<BUGabundo_work> Welshman: well NVidia makes compyz delays
<Welshman> ati here
<BUGabundo_work> and AMD/Ati there are none... so its quite a bad position
<Welshman> hardy is great
<DistroJockey> Welshman, better SMB support is a big +
<Welshman> any news on ati and xorg 7.4?
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work, Welshman: We've had a working fglrx for a couple of weeks now...
<Welshman> nothing on the site
<wgrant> And Intel drivers work fine.
<wgrant> And radeon works fine.
<wgrant> And nvidia works fine, except for 71 and 96.
<Welshman> fglrx for hd 2400 no!
<Welshman> not for Ibex
<wgrant> That failed to parse.
<Welshman> wont let me install
<wgrant> That's not a very useful explanation of the problem.
<RAOF> Welshman: fglrx _should_ work for Intrepid now.  As long as you get our packages.
<BUGabundo_work> Hobbsee: aren't you on testing today?
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: none to talk to on testing... bah
<Welshman> I choose but it says that it will not be installed
<BUGabundo_work> we must fix this
<Welshman> indeed
<BUGabundo_work> not being able to boot from pendrive is very bad...
<Welshman> ok, will try a fresh install
<RAOF> Welshman: "I choose" - you choose what, and where? "but it says" what is 'it'?
<Welshman> this was about 2 weeks ago
<Welshman> I will try a fresh install
<wgrant> Oh.
<Welshman> I am back in hardy now
<wgrant> That was ages ago.
<Welshman> ok
<Welshman> thanks
<RAOF> Oh, right.  Yes, the new fglrx was quite recent, certainly more recent that 2 weeks ago :)
<RAOF> s/that/than/
<wgrant> Not much more recent than that.
<Welshman> yeah sorry got pissed off waiting
<Welshman> not that I use 3d much
<Welshman> just like to know it works if I have it :)
<Welshman> getting the iso now
<wgrant> Ah, 9 days.
<wgrant> Time flies when you're close to release...
<Welshman> it was 10 daysa week ago :)
<KaiserClaudius> hello
<KaiserClaudius> i currently see strange things on my fresh intrepid installation
<Welshman> btw, update the info on video cards then
<Welshman> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: sorry?
<Welshman> not true that if fglrx works now
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo_work: oh, no,i'm not at themoment.
<KaiserClaudius> there is a strange delay when I log in to gnome
<wgrant> Welshman: "may not be" is still true. But it could be updated.
<Welshman> ok
<KaiserClaudius> especially when I already was logged in before and I log in again
<KaiserClaudius> there is time period for at least 5 sec. where the system does apparently nothing, also the mouse cursor is not in the "waiting state"
<KaiserClaudius> and it only happens with compiz enabled
<KaiserClaudius> has someone else also seen this?
<Welshman> aww
<Welshman> for a server
<Welshman> crap desktop
<Welshman> Debian dont know anything about GUI :)
<Welshman> too specialist and purist
<technopagan1> I just read that it is possible to encrypt a complete home-directory with Intrepid's server-edition, but not with the Desktop-Edition. What packages do I need to get this functionality on the Desktop-Edition?
<Welshman> might not be available
<technopagan1> Welshman: Availability is just a matter of which repositories to add, I hope.
<Welshman> might be more to it than that
<wgrant> Let me dig up the command...
<wgrant> ecryptfs-setup-private
<wgrant> It should work in the default 8.10 RC installation
<wgrant> technopagan1: ^^
<wgrant> Also, it's not complete home directory encryption.
<wgrant> Just ~/Private.
<technopagan1> wgrant: Isn't that for the ~/Private folder in my home-directory?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> That's what Ubuntu 8.10 Server supports now, unless you go with LVM encryption.
<wgrant> In which case you want the alternate or server disks.
<technopagan1> wgrant: So no way around a complicated full-partition encryption?
<wgrant> Symlinks into ~/Private probably solve most cases, but otherwise I don't believe so.
<technopagan1> wgrant: Thank you. Then I'll read up on partition-encryption now.
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: that will only use Private, not encript the all $HOME
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: I'm quite aware.
<BUGabundo_work> hehe
<technopagan1> wgrant: I know its a stupid question to ask, but still: Do you think that the freshly released RC is stable enough to work with already? My Hardy is dying on me...
<wgrant> technopagan1: We believe it to be ready for general use.
<wgrant> Lots of testing is good.
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: just reading throut the log...
<wgrant> Just... don't put it on anything that will cause the world to end upon failure.
<BUGabundo_work> technopagan1: I've been using Intrepid eversince alpha 1
<technopagan1> wgrant: I'll do my best! ;)
<BUGabundo_work> and believe me: I had less trouble with alphas then with betas
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<wgrant> Intrepid had no breakage.
<wgrant> I'm not impressed.
<wgrant> My system never failed to boot perfectly.
<technopagan1> BUGabundo_work: I took the live-cd for a spin and liked it a lot
<technopagan1> BUGabundo_work: But I had my fair share of "Oh let's install the new Alpha of Ubuntu!" ... *dies* in the last couple of years. So I got caucious.
<technopagan1> wgrant: Then maybe I'll update today. Without the world ending. Promise!
<wgrant> technopagan1: Sounds good.
<BUGabundo_work> technopagan1: backups backups backups
<BUGabundo_work> and you know what?
 * BUGabundo_work everybody now: 
<BUGabundo_work> backups
<DistroJockey> backup!
<BUGabundo_work> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BUGabundo_work> I really like clonezilla
<BUGabundo_work> !clonezilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla
<gaelfx> so I just restarted (for no particular reason) and now sound doesn't work, can someone help me diagnose the problem?
<gaelfx> guess the crickets took over finally
<johnflux> Hi all
<johnflux> The installer doesn't let me set my username to be  "john.flux"
<johnflux> because it doesn't like the "."
<johnflux> I want to a file a bug against this, but what package should I file against?
<BUGabundo_work> you can file a bug johnflux
<BUGabundo_work> ahh
<johnflux> :)
<BUGabundo_work> nice question
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<BUGabundo_work> GDM? PAM?
<BUGabundo_work> PAM would be nice
<BUGabundo_work> but not sure if correct
<johnflux> it works if I create the user on the command line
<Hobbsee> johnflux: ubiquity, i'd start with
<johnflux> it's just the installer that objects
<BUGabundo_work> come on #ubuntu-bugs and ask there
<wgrant> Or believe Hobbsee.
<wgrant> As Hobbsee is generally right.
<johnflux> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> except if i've been smoking the crack pipe, or something
<johnflux> btw I like the improvements to launchpad
<johnflux> it's nicer to enter a new bug now :)
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: reinstalling uswblabla gets my hibernate back, but no suspend
<gaelfx> :S all those updates and my sound still doesn't work, anyone up for a diagnosis session?
<predator363> hey after updates i cant whach youtube vids and adobe only has 32bit flash player whadoi do?
<crimsun> predator363: I presume you're on 64-bit, then?
<predator363> yep
<crimsun> predator363: so install flashplugin-nonfree (which will force the removal of adobe-flashplugin if you have the latter installed)
<predator363> how do i do that? where do i get it?
<crimsun> use a package manager; you'll need the multiverse component enabled
<predator363> yea sorry i found it
<predator363> awsome it worked
<gaelfx> after I restarted my computer, my sound doesn't work, can someone point me in the right direction towards a diagnosis?
<crimsun> gaelfx: download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it
<gaelfx> thanks
<yorki> hi
<yorki> hab seit gestern kubuntu bringe aber internet nicht zum laufen
<Hobbsee> !de
<yorki> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Hobbsee> yorki: only in english
<yorki> ok bye
<gaelfx> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c792cea0111f2e4e2d9347f0f5dc589381db172b
<gaelfx> so does this help?
<technopagan1> Does anyone have a more or less reasonable opinion on filesystems for SSDs? I know that using ext3 is supposed to be "unwise" because of Journaling. UBIFS (>2.6.27) is not for block-devices. Is ext2 the only way to go?
<alteregoa> fnord
<gaelfx> can anyone help me with my sound issue?
<gaelfx> haha, I keep forgetting it's like 7am where most of you are :P
<crimsun> bah, gaelfx's PCM was muted and zeroed
<crimsun> funny how that tends to result in inaudible sound
<predator363> hey what do i aptget for the the thing that makes 32bit stuff run better on 64bit ( someone elts mentioned it to me without giving me mutch info and i wanna see if it makes my wine run better)
<BUGabundo_work> predator363: you mean 32libs?
<predator363> yea that
<predator363> do i just apt-get 32bit libs?
<BUGabundo_work> not sure what's the package
<BUGabundo_work> you will have to search in synaptics
<BUGabundo_work> but are you using 64 bits?
<crimsun> erm, no, that's a dependency of nspluginwrapper.  You already have it if you installed flashplugin-nonfree.
<predator363> hmm dident think it would be in there but its worth a shot
<BUGabundo_work> FWIR it should install those libs
<crimsun> I.e., nspluginwrapper depends on ia32-libs
<predator363> so iv got flash non free do i have the libs already?
<scopecreep> is there any simple way to resize my swap partition without reinstalling?
<predator363> nope ndiswhapper thingy not installed nor the libs so im gonna go ahead and install em
<dasch> scopecreep, you could use gparted
<Flynsarmy> Is there any major downside to installing ibex release candidate rather than waiting a week?
<scopecreep> will it mess with its uuid?
<dasch> scopecreep, i am not sure, but if you delete the old swap partition and create a new one, probably
<dasch> ?
<BUGabundo_work> scopecreep: remember that you need something 2.5x the amount of RAM
<predator363> crap whicone's do i install there like 100
<gaelfx> ok, i just got a kernel panic, and there was no file for the last known bootable configuration, can someone help me figure this out?
<Hobbsee> gaelfx: crimsun said your PCM was muted and zeroed, which was why you had no sound
<gaelfx> oh, ok, thanks!
<Lunar_Lamp_> I've just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04, but when I try and access X my monitor says "video mode not supported".  How do I configure xorg now things have changed?
<ToHellWithGA> gtk-window-decorator is not starting for me
<ToHellWithGA> morning Hobbsee
<scopecreep> so like 20gb for 8gb of ram?
<ToHellWithGA> lart 22 and what not
<Hobbsee> heya ToHellWithGA
<BUGabundo_work> eheh scopecreep.
<dasch> BUGabundo_work, i don't think that you still need to do the 2,5 x size of ram
<BUGabundo_work> well you will need at least 9GiBs if you want to hibernate your PC
<BUGabundo_work> I have a 8GiBs SWAP for 4GiBs of ram
<BUGabundo_work> and I've seen it file up to 4GiBs
<predator363> man i wish i could just sudo apt-get install punctuation | sudo apt-get install spelling |sudo apt-get install not-stupid-user
<BUGabundo_work> so if I need to hibernate my system at that time
<BUGabundo_work> I would need the extra space
<dasch> well, i would take 1,5 x of ram then
<dasch> but on the other side, disc space is cheap now a days
<Lunar_Lamp_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<scopecreep> ok im gonna just say screw it and delete the windows partition, im going cold turkey
<alkisg> Hi, on an acer 5920G laptop the "brightness-up" key does change the brightness, but it also echoes a "±" character. It worked fine in Hardy. It does this both on X and on plain console. Is this a hotkey-setup bug? Other there any configuration files I could try to modify?
<predator363> hey what 32bit libs do i need for wine?
<ToHellWithGA> predator363: i think they're installed by default
<BUGabundo_work> 320GiBs HD
<ToHellWithGA> when you install WINE
<ToHellWithGA> predator363: i don't know which version of WINE is in the current ubuntu repository but i've been using "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main" in my sources.list to get very current versions
<predator363> yea iv got latest version
<ToHellWithGA> you should go to their website and verify that you install the correct key
<BUGabundo_work> scopecreep: its easy to get swap back again
<alkisg> wine: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo_work> just need to find out UUID and enter on fstab
<tolonuga> how shall I ubdate from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10? the webpage tells me to kdesudo “adept_manager –dist-upgrade-devel” - but adept_manager is not installed on my kubuntu. shall I install it, or is there some other application (Kapdept_manager or whatever) that works with kubuntu instead?
<predator363> iv got wine 1.0.6 i think its the newest one on there websight
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: use update-manager-kde
<gnomefreak> change that
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: use update-manager-kde -d
<tolonuga> ok, thanks. shall I write someone a mail or something so they can fix the webpage?
<alkisg> predator363, 1.0.1 is the current on intrepid... Yeah, on their site it's newer
<ToHellWithGA> from that budgetdedicated i have 1.1.6~winehq0~ubuntu~8.10-0ubuntu1
<ToHellWithGA> it depends entirely on your trust
<ToHellWithGA> if you'd prefer to stick with just default ubuntu repositories that is understandable
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: hold off on that for a bit
<tolonuga> ok, thanks-
<tolonuga> hmm, so far I don't have update-manager-kde installed either.
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: install it
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: install kubuntu-desktop please if you are using kubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> should i post HAL .fdi contents to the Macbook section of ubuntu's wiki?
<joaopinto> anyone available to help me with a not working audio input problem :P ?
<ToHellWithGA> now that the module used is appletouch rather than synaptics things get a little weird
<tolonuga> packages.ubuntu.com tells me it does not exist, there is only update-manager, but no package with a file update-manager-kde in hardy.
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: kubuntu-desktop doesnt exist?
<tolonuga> update-manager-kde does not exist - no such file (when searching with p.u.o). but there is a update-manager (without "-kde")
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<tolonuga> normal hardy from de.archives - nothing special.
<JontheEchidna> update-manager-kde doesn't have a directly invokable executable
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: install update-manager
<gnomefreak> JontheEchidna: what does it use?
<JontheEchidna> in Hardy adept launches it
<tolonuga> ca
<tolonuga> can't pastebin - their spam filter prevents it.
<JontheEchidna> kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<gnomefreak> JontheEchidna: im still wondering why adept isnt installed on his system if he uses kde
<predator363> dude the guys in winehq are jerks
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that is weird
<gnomefreak> predator363: tell them not us.
<predator363> oh it was just a statement
<predator363> sorry
<predator363> thinking with my fingers
<Lunar_Lamp_> I seem to have an issue with a corrupted package in the repositories - python-kde4 (amd64).  Does anyone have a non-corrupted version of this for me to try?
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: do you have ubuntu,xubuntu installed?
<Lunar_Lamp_> I've downloaded it twice and it doesn't seem to work.
<tolonuga> kdesu update-manager -d tells me my system is up-to-date. shall I edit /etc/apt/sources.list myself to change hardy to intrepid ?
<tolonuga> no, only kubuntu
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: no it should work without having to do that
<predator363> hey anybody here play a game called dawnofwar soulstorm in wine? (fingers crossed for an odd question)
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: use the adept command above
<gnomefreak> predator363: its better to ask your question
<gnomefreak> there are alot of people in here so if everyone answere dyou i twould be too much
<tolonuga> ok, adept_manager seems to work. the one I copy&pasted did not for some reason (guess some control char inside?), but once I typed it myself, it now started.
<predator363> sorry ehhem....how do i get dawn of war soulstorm to work in wine and how do i set my graphics ram manualy or where is a good tutorial (google sux for extremly specific querys like this)
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: missed a " most likely
<tolonuga> nope. that was there. kdesu complained about (some-control-char)adept-manager not found.
<tolonuga> now that adept_manager started I can hit update and then hit version update, and then it segfaults. guess this needs some more work.
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: without seeing what you used i have no way of telling
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: any error in terminal other than segfault
<tolonuga> kdesudo “adept_manager –dist-upgrade-devel”
<tolonuga> sudo: âadept_manager: command not found
<tolonuga> that was pasted from my xterm. no idea where that strange char before the "adept_manager" came from, as I copy&pasted the whole line from my konqueror session from kubuntu.org
<AMIGrAve> I just downloaded intrepid rc1 and tried to install (I'm a kubuntu user but seing kde4 I was wondering if I would switch to gnome). Something strange : at the install I can't select the hard drive I wish to install ubuntu on. Do I miss something ? The partitioner offers me options about sda but I want to install on sdb
<tolonuga> any idea how I can help debugging the segfaulting adept_manager? I'm using x86_64 on my machine, maybe it wasn't tested well so far.
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: do you see files in /var/log/dist-upgrade?
<tolonuga> oops, now I see, the quote chars from kubuntu.org are not the normal plain quote chars we type in shell script, but some fancy glyphs. maybe not a good idea to use those in an example people should type. a <pre> environment with normal chars would be much better.
<tolonuga> no, the directory is empty.
<gnomefreak> tolonuga: could be related to xterm. kubuntu doesnt provide it so you have gtk libs installed
<gnomefreak> or not
<frybye> Hi - considering that since installing the intrepid-beta a week or so ago I have done all the available updates/upgrades.. can i assume that I now already have the rc1 that is offered for download today??
<gaelfx> frybye: pretty much
<tolonuga> I tried adept_update once more (now strace'ing the whole process to find out what seems not to work), and now it works of course. so not a big deal - try once more and you will be fine.
<frybye> good.. will the same apply vis-a-vie the full version due on the 30th - the beta - will -become- the full version??
<JontheEchidna> frybye: yes
<tolonuga> found it! the kde3-kde4 migration page on kubuntu.org has the wrong quotes in the update command. the other web pages are fine.
<frybye> Thanks JontheEchidna that is v. cool - good to know..
<tolonuga> can anyone here forward this to the webmasters?
<JontheEchidna> frybye: yeah, this computer is an alpha2 install that has been upgraded to rc ;-)
<JontheEchidna> tolonuga: it's a wiki, if you can't edit it I can
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<tolonuga> but the page is protected, and I neither see an edit nor a login button
<JontheEchidna> ...unless the page is giving me an internal server error
<tolonuga> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE3-KDE4Migration - the wrong quote is at the buttom of the page
<filth_> JontheEchidna: what method of upgrading did you use?
<JontheEchidna> what should it be instead?
<JontheEchidna> filth_: just apt-get updating normally over the months
<JontheEchidna> if you have a prerelease install that's really all you have to do to get the latest version
<JontheEchidna> tolonuga: so what's it supposed to be?
<tolonuga> normal quote chars, like on the other pages documenting the update.
<JontheEchidna> whoa, that has upside-down quotes
<JontheEchidna> o.o
<louise> hello
<JontheEchidna> Fixed, thanks for the heads up
<tolonuga> yes, they don't work well with copy&paste. thanks for fixing it!
<tolonuga> your welcome
<louise> my wi-fi card drivers are not working: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<louise> I know how it can be fixed
<louise> but I was wondering how I can contribute so others don't have to use workarounds
<filth_> louise: please take a look at this, first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<filth_> louise: then, perhaps you may or may not (depending on whether or not a bug has been posted to launchpad) post one.
<louise> filth_, sure.
<louise> filth_, ok, I will make a search.
<louise> but does anyone know if that atheros card is supported in ibex so I can tell whether or not its a bug?]
<kniolet> louise: mine worked out of the box in intrepid
<louise> kniolet, is it the same one?
<kniolet> louise: i have no clue, i just know its an atheros and i used to have to compile mad-wifi drivers for it pre-intrepid
<filth_> louise: please take a look at this, as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WLANHowTo
<pawang> after installing ubuntu studio I cannot get the gui login screen
<filth_> pawang: is ubuntu studio on topic for this channel?
<platius> louise;  My atheros AR2413 was auto install on ibex 4 me
<pawang> fifth i was told i would be helped on this channel
<filth_> pawang: please go to #ubuntustudio
<pawang> I have been diverted from there
<pawang> my problem is of display
<pawang> I am using nvidia quadro 4500 and previously i was running ubuntu hardy and it was running fine after few changes
<pawang> but after installing ubuntu studio I am not able to get to gui login or run serverx
<louise> filth_, Its a driver problem. ifconfig does not reveal any wireless device adapters... I  guess I should file a bug, nobody else did yet. Unless someone else here has the same card working.
<filth_> louise: iwconfig?
<zniavre> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<louise> platius, would you please paste me the output of lspci | grep Atheros and ifconfig?
<filth_> louise: this channel really isn't wireless support, specific.
<kniolet> louise: ok mine seems to be Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<TychoQuad> I'd just like to say thank you for the new network manager. Once I had this problem solved with an old static ip, I've found it to be extremely flexible and setting up my wileless broadband device was a breese
<louise> filth_, i know,  its just that I suspect its an Intrepid Ibex bug
<louise> kniolet, thanks
<pawang> filth_, what do you recommend for me
<filth_> louise: well, see how it goes
<tolonuga> JontheEchidna: can you edit the page once more? the first "-" char of the optoins seems to be some fancy char instead of the normal minus too.
<filth_> pawang: i recommend you go to #ubuntustudio.
<pawang> ok
<louise> kniolet, so it might be possible that your make works with the atheros driver that is in ibex and mine doesn't don't you think?
<JontheEchidna> tolonuga: somebody's text editor must have combined the -- into a long dash
<louise> hmm
<louise> I will do some more research
<kniolet> louise: could be, it seems like the one included would be the new one made by atheros though
<tolonuga> yes, I think so too.
<kniolet> louise: does your card support 802.11n i seem to remember the official atheros driver only supports one which have that (eg the newer ones)
<louise> kniolet, tolunga. Is there a list of the devices this driver supports?
<kniolet> i seem to reitemember a link to some info about it on the madwifi s
<kniolet> errr
<kniolet> on the mad wifi site
<louise> kniolet, ok, I will look over there, thanks
<kniolet> i seem to remember seeing some info
<tolonuga> my thinkpag t61 with iwl4965 only has 802.11abg, but no n support.
<BUGabundo_work> it should have tolonuga
<BUGabundo_work> at least kernel 2.6.27 had support for N protocol
<tolonuga> I'm still on hardy, haven't updated yet (right now adept_manager crashed once again, not sure why)
<platius> louise;  let me move to xchat on  my ibex install
<DG19075> anyone know if the ibex release will have the new OpenOffice?
<Lunar_Lamp> I have just upgraded, but for some reason I cannot get into Gnome,  I can get into gnome-failsafe, and KDE4, wmii etc, but when I try to create a proper gnome session it just hangs and I have to restart X.  ANy hints as to how to fix this?
<louise> kniolet, I don't know...
<louise> platius, sure
<kniolet> DG19075: not sure if its going to change, mine still have 2.4 though
<louise> Lunar_Lamp, look for a clue in .xsession-errors
<DG19075> still 2.4 here
<kniolet> if they haven't put in 3.0 yet, my guess is it probably wont make it in
<filth_> DG19075: still 2.4 what?
<TychoQuad> yeah, they've said 3.0 won't make it
<kniolet> filth_: open office version 2.4
<DG19075> OpenOffice, and I know 3.0 is out. Just wondering if 3.0 will be ported to ibex
<serengeti> hi, is there a way to make NetworkManager remember my static ip configuration? It always reverts to dhcp after a reboot.
<filth_> kniolet: ah.
<filth_> DG19075: it is my assumption that it won't be built into the final release, but it will be available via apt, sooner than later
<DG19075> if avail. as a deb, it will be good
<Lunar_Lamp> louise: absolutely nothing is being written there :-/
<louise> Lunar_Lamp, try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<platius> louise, whew http://paste.ubuntu.com/62009/
<bsnider> platius, what's the problem?
<louise> platius, how did you get that output?
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, louise - thanks. It was .xsession-errors - seems that xmodmap can't open /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap.  I don't have a kxkb dir - any suggestions?
<platius> louise, lshw
<platius> bsnider, louise  requested the output
<bsnider> i c
<louise> platius, it seems to be the same make as mine
<louise> brb
<louise> platius, actually, not the same
<louise> brb
<bsnider> in the latest kernel update, ath5k was disabled. you need to install the linux-backports package to get the new ath5k (that supposedly works a lot better) to drive atheros devices
<platius> louise, http://madwifi.org if you have not checked here
<platius> later
<duncanm> if i want to upgrade to the RC, does it matter if i get the normal iso, or the alternate iso?
<danage> bsnider: there are still many problems with that package
<the_darkside_986> Does Kubuntu 8.10 beta have a package for a WebKit konqueror? As much as I admire the courage of KHTML, it is only practical for testing webpages :/
<the_darkside_986> *i guess i am technically running RC by now since I have fully updated my system since I installed the beta CD.
<NET||abuse> my screen polling issue that i thought was fixed seems to still be here,, editing in vim on console, add new line in middle of file, try to scroll down below bottom of screen page, have to click the screen to get it to scroll the text
<NET||abuse> It's scrolling just not updating the display
<NET||abuse> nvidia graphics 755 driver :(
<NET||abuse> uhhhh, nvidia driver 177 i meant
<NET||abuse> what has me thinking 755??
<NET||abuse> maybe the number of items on our trac ticket report.
<NET||abuse> :P
<jamesish1> Hey folks. Did a  dist-upgrade to Intrepid yesterday to help out the testing; it seems to have broken my ruby on rails installation somehow.
<jamesish1> Software that was running perfectly before the upgrade now is dying with a "undefined method `[]' for #<Enumerable::Enumerator" error. Which is a bizarre one.
<devon> that's probably caused by 1.8.7 ruby
<devon> there are backwards incompatible changes in 1.8.7
<devon> many base classes dropped undocumented methods
<jamesish1> Okay; I'll see if I can install an older version and see if that helps out.
<devon> Enumerable losing [] is consistant with that
<jamesish1> Was the hardy version 1.8.6
<jamesish1> ?
<devon> yes
<NET||abuse> don't have a hardy handy,,,
<jamesish1> Awesome. I'll get 1.8.6 installed and report back on progress.
<NET||abuse> ooh,, wow, that sounded bad,  wasn't intentional
<td123> NET||abuse: its not your fault, its the naming conventions fault
<jamesish1> Yeah, it's stupid to make backwards incompatible changes in a point release.
<devon> that's ruby for you
<devon> the escuse is that the functions weren't documented
<devon> so I did dist-upgrade, and I'm having a number of problems
<NET||abuse> reallly, wow, so glad i'm in python land then.
<devon> wanted to see if anyone has had similar experiences
<devon> (miss python)
<devon> 1) getty doesn't seem to work anymore
<NET||abuse> devon: come back to us, leave that shiney land and return to the dingey yet reliable world of py
<devon> hitting ctrl-alt-1 (through 6) results in a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<NET||abuse> no tty's ,, yeh, i think i have that too
<devon> NET||abuse: I'm trying, I'm trying ;)
<devon> getty is running, and bound to the ttys
<devon> but no worky
<NET||abuse> actually, no mine's working today., tty's on all 6
<NET||abuse> even f8 working for me today, i think i hit that yesterday and it was blank
<NET||abuse> fun.
<devon> 2) about once a day my mouse stops being able to select anything
<devon> I can still move th mouse
<devon> and I can use alt-tab to go between windows
<NET||abuse> usually that's a broken dialog
<NET||abuse> i've had that.
<falstaff> Hello
<kniolet> i have mouse problems after a restore from suspend, but a reboot fixes it
<devon> ok, yeah
<devon> it always happens with dialogs
<devon> next time it happens I'll try a ctrl-f4 to kill off the window
<NET||abuse> i can has moar cauphyeee
<NET||abuse> that's likely a way to clcear it, escape too.
<Decepticon> on *:TEXT:$(* $+ $me $+ *):#:var %s = $+($network,.,#,.$nick) | hinc -m highlight %s | if ($hget(highlight,%s) > 25) notify $nick
<Decepticon> oh crap
<Decepticon> sorry
<Decepticon> bad paste
<devon> 3) is anyone using teh new broadcom STA wireless driver?
<falstaff> I try to bring ubuntu intrepid ibex to work on my new laptop (HP EliteBook 8530w). It doesnt boot with acpi, boot hangs (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/288385). Does anybody know how i can find out what exactly doesnt work with acpi? (eg. disabliung some modules...)
<Decepticon> im trying the ubuntu 8.10 livecd and i cannot get any desktop to come up? here is the Xorg log, there are no errors i can see... http://64.238.186.178/Xorg.0.log and heere is the xorg.conf: http://64.238.186.178/xorg.conf . someone please tell me how i can get a working desktop please
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288385 in linux-meta "Kernel stops booting on HP EliteBook 8530w" [Undecided,New]
<devon> my network drops about 7-10 times a day
<filth_> devon: what kernel?
<NET||abuse> ouch, had dropping wifi with old atheros card before, horrible symptom
<saxin> Hi all. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a computer, the install went fine. After a reboot it boot from the harddrive, but when it comes to the user/password - I get no picture at all. I can hear the 'music', but no picture. What do you suggest?
<devon> filth_:2.6.27-7 generic
<devon> using wpa supplicant
<devon> and it totally spams my dmesg
<filth_> devon: hmm. some people encountered some trouble with previous kernel versions and networking.
<filth_> but not with 2.6.27-7, post a bug report.
<devon> k
<dfgas> hmmm, i am thinking about doing an update to use 8.10
<saxin> Anyone that can help me out? :)
<jamesish1> Anyone know where the ubuntu equivalent of http://snapshot.debian.net/archive/2008/03/22/debian/pool/main/r/ruby1.8/ is?
<devon> filth_: is there anything you can think of that I should post along with the report? (other then kernel version, maybe lsmod and my wireless settings)
<filth_> saxin: your gnome bootsplash isn't loading up properly. you may want to reinstall gdm.
<filth_> devon: dmesg.
<devon> k
<filth_> jamesish1: i assume that this is just the ruby interpreter?
<dfgas> bah, i am gonna do it
<filth_> jamesish1: please look at: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dfgas> :D YAY!!!\
<Xtest> hello
<saxin> filth_: so I just boot into recovery mode, and remove it.. then install the package again?
<Xtest> all
<Xtest> ubuntu rc ibex has issue's with wep
<jamesish1> Filth_: hello again! It's the ruby interpreter plus its various other bits and pieces, existing at an older version than ibex has.
<Xtest> it does not connect to wep with hex , there is no option to set hex wep
<filth_> Xtest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<filth_> Xtest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WLANHowTo
<filth_> saxin: hmm. look at bugs.launchpad.net for similar issues, and solutions.
<filth_> saxin: that would be my first recommendation.
<filth_> saxin: this is ubuntu 8.10 BETA?
<filth_> jamesish1: have you tried installing the debian port?
<saxin> filth_: release candidate.. just dl it
<filth_> saxin: i see, is this the same/similar issue: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=8&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbackports.ubuntuforums.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D941842&ei=L98BSevTJoTeM63njfMM&usg=AFQjCNHq_ZlscXfiX-iTt_UAKVBXHKB_lA&sig2=7u2eJ8lnd2Szyz7oqvsDBA
<filth_> erm.
<filth_> saxin: http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=941842
<DrHalan4> hey in the new kernel did they remove support for certain devices? my webcam isnt working anymore  :(
<jamesish1> filth:_ I haven't, but. It's because the right version exists in hardy, so I was thiknking. Will I get any conflicts from pinning hardy into my sources.list, but only for ruby?
<filth_> jamesish1: maybe in the future, yes.
<filth_> DrHalan4: logitech?
<DrHalan4> my webcam is still listed in lsusb but when i start camorame for example it says could not connect to /dev/video0
<filth_> jamesish1: perhaps you should just install from source.
<DrHalan4> fith_ no its a microsoft VX-1000 LifeCam but it used to work :(
<jamesish1> filth_: I was half way towards that when I thought I could try pinning the debs ;) I'll just source it and deal with that.
<filth_> jamesish1: i'd recommend it.
<jamesish1> filth_: Interestingly, apt-get remove ruby also removed amarok o_O
<filth_> saxin: so, you can attempt to boot into recovery mode, and choose the xfix option, and begin to boot as normal, as suggested in the backports link.
<DrHalan4> jamesish1 guess amarok uses ruby and depends on it
<filth_> hm. i wonder what kde4 is like.
<the_darkside_986> Kate is only showing the static word wrap marker when i highlight text. it doesn't show up otherwise. (but it works on my home machine running the same Kubuntu 8.10) any ideas?
<the_darkside_986> filth_:  KDE4 is the desktop of the future. it is weird but cool, nothing like other desktops i've used before.
<filth_> hmm. DrHalan4 have you looked at this: http://launchpad.net/bugs/56171
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 56171 in linux "Microsoft LifeCam VX-6000 High Definition Webcam doesn't work at all." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<filth_> DrHalan4: i know it's the VX-6000 but perhaps the bug may be interpolated between versions ;p
<filth_> the_darkside_986: i'm used to gnome.
<DrHalan4> hm /dev/video0 is missing compeltely
<DrHalan4> is there a way to reconfigure it?
<filth_> DrHalan4: http://search.aol.com
<filth_> (i've never used a webcam) -- this might be of help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39574
<Nece228> quote:
<Nece228> "For the Intrepid Ibex, the development team will prepare an unbelievable desktop, with amazing performance, that will work on mostly any computer (be it a high-end workstation or an old and dusty Pentium III machine)."
<Nece228> lieyers!
<filth_> Nece228: liars*
<the_darkside_986> It might work if the Pentium III machine has 1 GB of RAM but I can't imagine a P3 mobo usually being able to support that much RAM.
<filth_> the_darkside_986: intrepid won't work on P2-233's?
<Nece228> it cant be faster because gnome is heavy
<filth_> without gnome.
<Nece228> and gnome cant be much more lightweight in one release
<the_darkside_986> Gnome is the most bloated wasteful DE I've ever seen next to Vista. KDE4 is making progress with memory usage and load time.
<filth_> the_darkside_986: scrot
<the_darkside_986> TWM or evilwm might be more appropriate for old machines.
<filth_> hmm. i'm using 525mb of my 3GB ram
<filth_> i suppose half of that is dedicated to gnome.
<Nece228> Also kubuntu 8.10 developers said that kubuntu intrepid will start up kde in few seconds
<the_darkside_986> Kubuntu is quite fast with startup. Not sure about a few seconds but noticeably faster than Ubuntu 8.04
<the_darkside_986> Wow Xorg is taking 86 MB of RAM that is too much, someone should just write a new display system from scratch if we can't do better than that.
<filth_> the_darkside_986: want to take a screenshot?
<filth_> i didn't like kde3 much.
<filth_> always avoided it.
<the_darkside_986> And konqueror seems to consume 42 MB right now
<the_darkside_986> well, i haven't counted shared memory
<the_darkside_986> But xorg's shared mem is only 10 M
<the_darkside_986> whereas konqueror, for example, lists shared memory as 32 MB
<filth_> take a screenshot, the_darkside_986!
<the_darkside_986> Either way, much work needs to be done on both DE's to improve memory usage
<the_darkside_986> hold on
<Nece228> filth_: http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/3/10/24/f_testm_55e2f8a.jpg
<filth_> i might make the switch.
<kniolet> that looks WAY too much like vista lol
<Nece228> as you can xorg uses much memory but its not important when you have 1gb ram
<Nece228> kniolet: yeah, vista is ugly
<Nece228> kniolet: i would never use it theme
<filth_> Nece228: that's sort of like saying: it's ok to have vista use 1.5GB of memory, if you have 8GB.
<filth_> Nece228: and if i didn't know better, i'd say that was gnome.
<filth_> hmm, it is gnome.
<Nece228> filth_: well first ram is very cheap, and p iii can support up to 1 gig ram
<Nece228> filth_: its gnome
<filth_> Nece228: yeah, i just saw the gnome-panel etc.
<the_darkside_986> http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/3/10/24/f_screen1m_0623192.png
<the_darkside_986> Konqueror needs WebKit by default.
<the_darkside_986> KHTML gives up on image loading too soon
<filth_> i'll take one as well ;]
<the_darkside_986> http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/3/10/24/f_screen1m_0623192.png
<the_darkside_986> doesn't show my rotated desktop icons though :(
<Nece228> dark side of the moon
<johnflux> the_darkside_986: the memory used by the xserver includes all the pixmap memory too
<the_darkside_986> xorg memory usage seems to be increasing
<bsnider> where are touchpad settings held now?
<filth_> the_darkside_986: ah, you code c?
<filth_> the_darkside_986: Nece228: mine: http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/3/10/24/f_20081024161m_7e16bd0.png
<filth_> (about a week old set up)
<Nece228> filth_: whats ur pc specs
<filth_> Nece228: erm, 2.4 intel core 2 duo proc; 250GB hdd, 3GB ram
<filth_> nvidia geforce card (i forgot the ver)
<Nece228> filth_: its E7200?
<Nece228> filth_: how long you need to wait until firefox starts
<[diablo]> good afternoon #ubuntu+1
<filth_> Nece228: about 1.5
<echinos_> updated to ibex - now no sound or wireless - normal-ish?
<[diablo]> anyone got 8.10 working with the Via UniChrome Pro II
<echinos_> on a del lappy
<Nece228> filth_: same on my athlon 64 3000+
<Nece228> filth_: :)
<dasch> has someone zattoo got to work in ibex?
<ibkanat> I am still having trouble with gspca just updated this morning (64 bit)
<ibkanat> can anyone help me. Or if this a unresloved bug
<bridie> Hey guys.  Any wireless gurus about?  Intrepid is recognising my BCM4311 wifi card and offering 2 drivers for it (proprietary and free) but neither of them appear to be working.
<Nece228> ibkanat: you better use 32 bit system, you will not see any performance difference
<Nece228> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<Nece228> bug 32
<dr_Willis> I will admit ive had no issues with my 64bit laptop/64bit ubuntu 8.10 -- so far.. :)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/32/+text)
<gaelfx> I don't suppose anyone in here uses QQ, do they?
<ibkanat> Nece228 I built this computer to run 64 bit 8 gigs of ram
<ibkanat> its is my workstation for blender
<ibkanat> thanks for the links
<horstle> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu server?
<jamesish1> Just reporting back for those who're interested that downgrading to rub 1.8.6 and reinstalling my various gems resolved my issues with rails on Intrepid.
<ibkanat> would a clean install of 8.10 fix anything once its released on the 30th?
<Nece228> ibkanat: report bug then
<dario_> bridie: i had a similar problem, have you tried searching on the wiki?
<ibkanat> ok
<bridie> dario_: Am having a look now at linuxwireless.org  Seems like the old drivers may not like the new kernel, but there appears to be a solution
<dario_> bridie: to me it was just sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh and reboot, after that iwlist wlan0 scan was showing everything well
<dario_> anyone knows why amarok2 can't play any sound? (amarok-nightly) mplayer works fine
<bridie> dario: sweet.  just run that script so am going to give that a whirl now.  will let you know how it goes.  Did you have to enable either driver in restricted drivers ? (I disabled both before fiddling)
<gaelfx> dario_: tried starting it from konsole to see what messages it gives?
<Q-FUNK> is this the right package for Bug #287462 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287462 in gnome-settings-daemon "Intrepid: forget left-handed mouse setting after resuming from sleep/hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287462
<dario_> bridie: i hadn't touched it (it was enabled)
<dario_> gaelfx: i'll try
<bridie> dario_: The free or proprietary driver?  (I am offered two)
<dario_> prop one
<Nece228> even if ubuntu 8.10 doesnt have new theme it still looks pretty new because of new wallpaper and human murrine theme which i really like
<Nece228> and new panel background
<dario_> gaelfx what would be relevant? it prints a lot of things
<gaelfx> dario_: errors :D
<gaelfx> dario_: or you could pastebin it
<dario_> it would be too easy... ;) no errors are printed, it keeps doing its job as usual
<dario_> gaelfx: i'll paste something then
<bridie> dario_: Hey guy.  That did the trick for me too, although I had to re-activate the proprietary driver and reboot again.
<horstle> can't upgrade my ubuntu-server -> http://nopaste.com/p/aRxndmc0s - how to solve?
<dario_> and now you're wireless, too...
<bridie> dario_: Should I report that bug somewhere, or is it widely known?
<dario_> bridie it is well known but i think there's nothing that could be done, try to report it to the jockey crew maybe, saying that our driver needs those steps to be performed and they could make them automagic
<batti5> whats up with bluetooth in ibex?
<SchneeSchwarz> horstle: try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BUGabundo_work> batti5: do you mean?
<batti5> i mean blouetooth will be ready until 30?
<BUGabundo_work> what isn't working for you ?
<batti5> the bluetooth
<BUGabundo_work> but what exacly?
<BUGabundo_work> mine works...
<batti5> it worked in hardy
<horstle> SchneeSchwarz: danke, es funktioniert :D
<BUGabundo_work> I can see devices
<BUGabundo_work> connect keyboard
<BUGabundo_work> cell phones, transfer files...
<BUGabundo_work> audio aint working
<batti5> with what?
<BUGabundo_work> but that is a know limitation
<BUGabundo_work> of the current stack
<BUGabundo_work> with any thing I use it with
<BUGabundo_work> several cell phones
<BUGabundo_work> one keyboard
<BUGabundo_work> one mouse
<batti5> but, if you plugin a bluetooth adapter, what do you do then?
<Nece228> im sick of vista look
<Nece228> take a look at my brand new unbelievable desktop
<BUGabundo_work> mine is onboard
<Nece228> http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/3/10/24/f_testm_82a5f70.jpg
<BUGabundo_work> with my laptop
<BUGabundo_work> and it Just Works
<BUGabundo_work> batti5: if you have any trouble, please file a bug on LP
<Nece228> it looks much better than vista look
<BUGabundo_work> Nece228: that's the old background!!!!!!
<dario_> gaelfx: too much output and amarok > log.txt doesn't work
<Nece228> BUGabundo_work: so what, im using hardy
<dario_> i think that it has something to do with phonon or sth like that
<dario_> or maybe amarok-nightly is bugged today and just doesn't work
<DanaG> Bluetooth is way broken for me.
<BUGabundo_work> Nece228: this is Ubuntu+1!!! ie for ibex
<DanaG> There's no easy way to create an rfcomm connection.
<BUGabundo_work> hardy is on #ubuntu-users
<Nece228> BUGabundo_work: wait a sec
<gaelfx> DanaG: still? that makes me a sad panda...
<BUGabundo_work> batti5: I don't know how it is on Kubuntu
<BUGabundo_work> not even sure that all bugs were fixed
<BUGabundo_work> bug some one that actually uses KDE to be sure
<corni_> hi, I installed the rc, but that new start button doesn't really work, it jsut don't set the IM status (i'm suing pidgin). Any help?
<BUGabundo_work> mvo: do you use KDE? or must batti5 nag ridel?
<DanaG> Even the old bluetooth thing couldn't do rfcomm.
<batti5> when i start kdebluetooth, it sais already running
<DanaG> I had to use a third-party utility to do it.
<batti5> i dont have a bug, just no program to use it
<mvo> BUGabundo_work: I don't use kde, but I may be able to help if its releated to upgrades
<BUGabundo_work> naa
<BUGabundo_work> batti5: doesn't see any icon to connect to devices on kubuntu
<batti5> no
<BUGabundo_work> since I use GNOME and I have an icon for that
<BUGabundo_work> I have no way to help him
<Nece228> BUGabundo_work: heres
<Nece228> BUGabundo_work: http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/10/24/f_testm_fce2072.jpg
<Nece228> BUGabundo_work: are you very happy now?
<batti5> i read on the internet, that bluetooth for kubuntu 8.10 its not finished
<pururu> internet is a lie
<batti5> how do they intend to relase kubuntu stable with beta bluetooth in 5 days from now?
<vmelo> anyone around know the name of the package which show exit options in ubuntu?
<frybye> batti5: - something hast to be last ... or?  ;=)
<vmelo> translation bug
<pururu> but god created world in... 6 days? 7 ? i forget
<BUGabundo_work> vmelo: fast-user-.....
<vmelo> thanks :))
<vmelo> BUGabundo_work: thanks
<BUGabundo_work> vmelo: fast-user-swhich applet or something
<batti5> peruru: even the kubuntu.org is a lie?
<vmelo> BUGabundo_work: ok, I'll find it :)
<Nece228> pururu: god created world in 6 days and in seventh day he had holiday
<batti5> pururuL; but thay are not god
<BUGabundo_work> aren't they?
<BUGabundo_work> then to whom am I praying every night?
<Nece228> BUGabundo_work: of course not you bad atheist ;)
<BUGabundo_work> [irony] I though Mark as God on Earth [/irony]
<Nece228> BUGabundo_work: you are nasty atheist >:(
<tgm4883_laptop> Is anyone experiencing the panels in gnome not conforming to the window background setting?  This is more noticable using Darkroom where the panels will stay a light color insteading of turning dark
<tgm4883_laptop> This is on a fresh rc install
<batti5> it seams imposible, to finish it until 30, if there are not wizards, of corse
<batti5> what about upgrades?
<batti5> thay say you can upgrade from the internet to rc & final, how?
<tgm4883_laptop> batti5, apt-get upgrade?
<batti5> its sais 0 upgrades
<batti5> i still have beta 1, eaven if rc 1 is download able
<batti5> or i sould re-insrtall on 30?
<batti5> and if you put the harddrive in a new pc u need to re-install no?
<batti5> whill kubuntu is on it
<batti5> like winxp, it wouldent detect the new pc
<LF|Irssi_> Hello, I'm thinking bout upgrading to Ubuntu Intrepid, I have Ubuntu 8.04 already installed so do i just upgrade it with: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<danbh_intrepid> no
<danbh_intrepid> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LF|Irssi_> ok good thing i asked then , thanks :)
<bigfox> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<bigfox> The Make USB Startup Disk feature in Intrepid is awesome.  Makes ISO testing much easier.
<zeco> hi. I upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid RC and my wireless is gone. I had it loaded through ndiswrapper before
<Q-FUNK> bigfox: I agree.
<danbh_intrepid> [q] If I have an unupdated daily alternate cd, can I throw it into the release torrent, and have it get updated?
<Q-FUNK> bigfox: I wonder if they could backport that to Hardy also?
<zeco> ifconfig doesn't list wlan0 anymore... any ideas?
<bigfox> zeco: Try removing the driver with NDISwrapper and then reinstalling it.
<zeco> bigfox: doing this? modprobe -r ndiswrapper && modprobe ndiswrapper
<zeco> bigfox: Or would it be necessary to reboot in between or something?
<bigfox> zeco: I use the gnome gui for NDISwrapper.  I am don't know how to do it with command line
<zeco> bigfox: which packet would that be, ndisgtk?
<bigfox> zeco:  Yes, ndisgtk
<batti5> i installed bluez tools, how to find them?
<batti5> the tools
<zeco> bigfox: alright, I did it but the "configure network"-Button gives an error (or isn't it needed?). No wlan0 yet, anyway
<zeco> bigfox: "configure network"-Button says "couldn't find program for network configuration" (translated from German)
<bigfox> It adds a control panel under System -> Administration -> windows wireless or something.
<batti5> how can kubuntu be relased with such a big error?
<the_darkside_986> filth_: sorry i was afk. I am writing C and Lua code for the upcoming Pandora console. that is a nice theme but the menu bar colors need to be black and shiny like the rest of the theme.
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: whats the bug number?
<batti5> nothing, just no bluetooth att all
<zeco> bigfox: I already found it, but it seems that it doesn't do much more than ndiswrapper -i (inf-file) already did...
<batti5> and the system settings is a big mess
<batti5> the desktop effects dont work
<batti5> kubuntu can`t be relased this way
<batti5> and thare is no time for fixing
<batti5> the cdrom can only be opened by force, if kubuntu is running
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: are there bug reports?
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: have you searched launchpad?
<batti5> this is not a upcomig stable relase, but a disaster
<ethana2> gyarr, why does my network LED blink constantly?
<saxonjf> Can I get some help with intrepid??
<bigfox> zeco:  the only other thing I can recommend is removing the windows driver, then completely removing and reinstalling NDISwrapper.
<batti5> i have reported bugs, but thare ignored & qued for deletion
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: can you show me?  whats your launchpad user name?
<batti5> batti5
<batti5> i fixed my self the resolution bug
<danbh_intrepid> can you give me a link?  I cant find ya
<gnomefreak> if they are set to incomplete than they will be marked for 60 days or so. if changed to incomplete someone is asking for more info
<batti5> but xorg still dont works without help
<gnomefreak> none of the other status' get set to be invalid
<zeco> bigfox: would a restart do any good at any time in between? Otherwise I'm doing this now
<batti5> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/281815
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 281815 in xorg "Max resolution not detected" [Undecided,New]
<saxonjf> Anyone able to help with audio in intrepid?
<gnomefreak> batti5: please go to your launchpad page and click bugs than click bugs i filed and post the link fo rme please
<batti5> its sill new, but relase is in 5 days
<bigfox> zeco:  I would restart once after complete removal and once after reinstalling.
<gnomefreak> batti5: that doesnt mean anything it might be a local issue
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: did you understand the sound error question?
<batti5> what?
<stefg> Does anyone happen to have an alternative source for a torrent of 8.10-rc-desktop ? releases.ubuntu.com seems ddos'd
<gnomefreak> it was moved to new because you changed the status to something that shouldnt be set to
<danbh_intrepid> stefg: are there torrents?
<batti5> the sound error means only a half of the login sound is played
<Pici> saxonjf: Can you give some more details as to what the issue is? Sound card, etc.   I personally may not be able to help (my connection sucks right now), but someone else might be able to.
<stefg> distrowatch says so and links one on releases.ubuntu.com... but that times out
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: so, the sound doesn't complete?  It only plays part of it?
<batti5> yes
<batti5> just the login sound
<gnomefreak> batti5: we wont know if it is fixed since you worked around it
<bigfox> zeco:  also, your wireless adapter may require the firmware to be installed.
<bigfox> Mine did.
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: ok, so watch how I fix the bug 282260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282260 in arts "Login sound error" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282260
<saxonjf> When I choose volume control, this some up in a caution box :No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<batti5> not this res
<zeco> bigfox: which firmware? even if it used to work on hardy?
<batti5> how can you fix it?
<gnomefreak> as for your sound bug you need to provide more info
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: well, I fixed the report, not the bug itself, but take a look
<stefg> Hobbsee: ping! do you by any chance mirror the torrents for the intrepid rc?
<batti5> the rest of the sound go =perfect
<gnomefreak> batti5: for all we know the latest xorg drivers fixed it but it seems only you are seeing this so you would have to start fresh
<rivig> should fonts:/// in the url bar in nautilus work?
<saxonjf> When I try to chosoe a streamer under sound, I get this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<batti5> batti5: well, I fixed the report, not the bug itself, but take a look, give me the link, i cant find it
<danbh_intrepid> I already posted the link
 * stefg finally got the torrent...
<batti5> whare?
<danbh_intrepid> bug 282260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282260 in arts "Login sound error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282260
<danbh_intrepid> I gota reboot
<bigfox> zeco:  depends on your card.
<bigfox> zeco: what chipset does your wireless card use?
<batti5> and thare is one more bug, the on screen kaybord kvkbd, types like this "hhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeelllllllllooooo"
<batti5> i currently use onboard
<zeco> bigfox: the driver name was bcmwl5, so it's broadcom... I just discovered that my keyboard cannot do a pipe anymore so I can't filter outputs of lspci and stuff
<zeco> bigfox: or where would I find the complete name
<kiji> hi, does pulseaudio now work fine in intrepid?
<bigfox> zeco:  I think that is the same one I am using,  let me look up the firmware.
<bigfox> Mine could be installed with apt-get.
<zeco> bigfox: awesome!
<bigfox> zeco:  mine used the b43-fwcutter package.
<lucax> can i update hardy to ibex using some command not needing to download and install the iso?
<bigfox> zeco: It can be found in Synaptic
<danbh_intrepid> !upgrade > lucax
<ubottu> lucax, please see my private message
<batti5> and about bluetooth, simply no bluetooth programs
<zeco> bigfox: I just ran it
<zeco> no new interface as of yet ;) what now?
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: try this command to install the somewhat default dependencies for your system!  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^             and dont forget the ^
<bigfox> zeco: I also still needed the NDISwrapper and windows driver
<bigfox> zeco: May have to reboot.
<bigfox> zeco: if that doesn't work, then I am stumped.
<batti5> it just destroyed amarok-kde4
<batti5> nothing alse
<tag> How's the upgrade on intrepid working for folks?
<TheInfinity> tag: if you ask this - wait until release.
<tag> Is it any better than the last few upgrades?  Historically, upgrades have broken stuff for me.
<saxonjf> I've got no sound at all
<bigfox> tag:  The 64 bit version had issues.  I have to login, then logout, then log back in to get any programs to load.
<tag> TheInfinity: I usually wait for a few weeks after release, and it still breaks stuff :-/
<bigfox> Tag: also, the 64 bit version still detects all joysticks as mice.  Bug #288800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288800 in xserver-xorg-input-joystick "8.10 RC1 64 bit Detects all USB Joysticks as Mice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288800
<batti5> waiting, its just not posible is some condition
<batti5> hardy, has its problems
<kiji> does pulseaudio work better in intepid than in hardy?
<danbh_intrepid> kiji: yes
<tag> is anyone planning on backporting sun-java6-jdk to gutsy?
<danbh_intrepid> tag: Im guessing not, but this is the wrong room to ask
<batti5> i would install fedora or suse, but thare too BIG
<batti5> i dont have a dvdrw
<danbh_intrepid> batti5: did that command I gave you do anything?
<kiji> batti5: there are livecds
<batti5> no
<kiji> sure
<batti5> just broked amarok2
<batti5> i mean downgraded it to 1.4
<batti5> but i had trouble with bluetooth, not amarok
<batti5> it also deleted my tiestos club life podcast stream links, now i have to search the internet to find it
<batti5> that command yoy gave me
<batti5> you
<batti5> this did more bad then good
<batti5> can you recommand a distro similar with ubuntu?
<batti5> not over 700mb / iso
<TheInfinity> batti5: suse
<batti5> thats over 4gb / iso
<batti5> arent thay opensuse lite?
<joaopinto> batti5, please ask on #linux
<joaopinto> this channel is for ubuntu intrepid support
<ubug> hi all, I have found a problem with wifi on fujitsu-siemens laptop model m7440. It has an rf kill that is controlled by software. with Ibex the wifi switch does not work. It didn't work with hardy either but I can't remember where I found the solution and fixed it. What is the best way to report this problem? (I haven't filed a bug report in the past)
<saxonjf> joao maybe you can help me out?
<zeco> bigfox: nothing has worked.. just rebooted, still no interface.. thx anyways
<joaopinto> saxonjf, I also have a sound problem myself, is not my area of knowledge :\
<bigfox> ubug:  I have a Fujitsu Lifebook that had that problem.  I had to install the b43-fwcutter package that installed the firmware and fixed that problem.
<bigfox> ubug:  then I had to install the windows wireless driver for it with NDISwrapper.
<ubug> bigfox: From what i remember I just compiled a simple program and run it to turn the rf kill off.
<bigfox> I don't know anything about that.  After I did the firmware and windows driver thing, the switch worked correctly.
<ubug> bigfox: unfortunately since this is not my computer ubuntu did not last long. Now I am just testing ibex so i can start participating in the community
<ubug> bigfox: found the file - http://sourceforge.net/projects/fsam7440/ - Could you please tell me how can I report it to the comunity?
<bigfox> ubug:  I'm not sure.
<sourcemaker> I have a major performance issue with kde4... the screen repaint is ver y slow...
<FFForever> what happened to my ath5k and how do i get it back (i ran upgrades and poof it is no longer installed)
<bigfox> ubug: I have never dealt directly with kernel modules
<sourcemaker> and the icons are often ugly...
<sourcemaker> it seems like an nvidia related repaint problem
<ubug> bigfox: Ok, Thanks. By the way it does not seem to be a kernel module.
<saxonjf> Can someone help me try to get my audio back?
<FFForever> please someone i need ath5k for my wifi
<FFForever> i just spent 30mins finding this eth cable...
<bigfox> ubug: it says that the status is still beta.  It may get folded into the main kernel when it is ready for prime time.
<ubug> bigfox: Ok, thanks
<ubug> bigfox: Not a bug then...
<FFForever> someone anyone?
<bigfox> FFForever:  let me search for a firmware in the repo.
<bsnider> FFForever, ath5k is in the linux-backports package now
<sourcemaker> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<FFForever> bsnider, so how do i install it?
<andresmh> is there a way to install openoffice 3 on intrepid from synaptic? i know i could download the installer but i like instaling things from synaptic because it's easier to keep things up-to-date that way
<FFForever> the update rewrote my source.list :/
<freaky_t> firefox keeps crashing here :( (Intrepid Ibex)
<FFForever> freaky_t, firefox is fine for me :/
<freaky_t> :(
<bsnider> FFForever, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<bigfox> FFForever:  search Synaptic for xen-restricted-modules
<bigfox> I have not tested it, but it looks like it might help you.
<FFForever> thanks bsnider, but why did it uninstall my ath5k while upgrading? (without asking)
<bsnider> FFForever, ath5k is blacklisted in the new kernel because a newer one is available from the backports package
<bigfox> Ah
<DanaG> There's an Openoffice 3 PPA repo.
<andresmh> what is PPA ?
<bsnider> !ppa
<FFForever> i installed oo3 from the debs.....
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DanaG> Personal Package Archive.
<andresmh> DanaG
<gnubie> andresjm: add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main to sources.list
<andresmh> gnubie: awesome
<FFForever> how come after installing oo3 my menu was not updated (also how do i launch oo3 apps?)
<FFForever> brb
<kikagage> hello all, Im impressed with this new release from ubuntu, everything is working quite well, and i finally got my dual monitors behaving nicely it's really a nice release...but unfortunately problems have arrived with trying to enable desktop effects with my external monitor. I get an error giving me that desktops cannot be enabled, besides the lack of effects, my card as seemed to slow down after enabling my external monitor a
<kiji> can i already install intrepid on my machine (first ubuntu installation)? i do not want to install hardy
<kiji> or are there too many bugs?
<andresmh> gnubie: should I uninstall oo2.4 before installing oo3 via that ppa?
<bigfox> kikagage: some graphics accelerators cannot do 3D acceleration on 2 monitors at the same time.
<kikagage> kiji: I think it's quite an improvement from hardy, but naturally it's still new so there are bugs around.
<gnubie> andresjm: all I had to do was run apt-get upgrade openoffice and it remove the old
<kikagage> bigfox: i have one monitor disabled and one on
<kiji> will openoffice 3 be in backports or only in the ppa?
<gnubie> andresmh: all I had to do was run apt-get upgrade openoffice and it remove the old
<bigfox> kikagage: what graphics adapter do you have?
<kikagage> bigfox: an intel gma 950
<kiji>  
<filth_> the_darkside_986: i was afk; you're probably right about the menu bar thing, any recommendations?
<Pretto> hey guys
<SpamInaCan> gnubie, how do i install oo3 from that ppa?
<Pretto> i am having  the  following output when i try to execute a gnome-panel app launcher /opt/sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper/bin/../../ide/bin/launcher.sh: line 519: 20184 Aborted                 ${JAVA} "${APP_VM_OPTS[@]}" ${APP_ENV_VARS} -classpath ${A
<Pretto> PP_CLASSPATH} ${APP_MAIN_CLASS} "${APP_APP_OPTS[@]} but the same command works from the gnome-terminal
<Pretto> any clue?
<bigfox> kikagage:  Did it work correctly with 8.04
<gnubie> SpamInaCan; after adding to sources.list I ran apt-get-update then all I had to do was run apt-get upgrade openoffice and it remove the old
<filth_> hmm. i wonder if i can run goosh as a command line option, as opposed to running it in the browser.
<SpamInaCan> gnubie thanks :)
<gnubie> SpamInaCan; welcome
<kikagage> bigfox: when i try to enable the effects too, i get a pop up saying it's searching for drivers followed by the desktop effects error, and yes it did work with hardy nicely. Infact it was working after the intrepid install
<filth_> kikagage: this suggests that you either haven't got satisfactory hardware, or you are yet to install them.
<filth_> nvidia?
<kikagage> filth: intel gma 950
<bigfox> kikagage:  I'm stumped.  That should be a well supported chipset.
<kikagage> filth_:but it worked right after the install nicely, i turn off my laptop and plug in my external and the effects stop working
<kikagage> external monitor*
<konam> hi
<bigfox> kikagage: try it without the external monitor.
<filth_> the_darkside_986: i'm rather new to gnome as well; i used to use fluxbox.
<konam> intrepid ibex hangs when i shut it down or restart it. sometimes it does, sometimes not, it seems to be random. I'm on a hp dv2000 (2423la especifically). I'm updating it to the RC to see if the problem is solved but i use to have all the updates till yesterday
<FFForever> gnubie, The following packages have been kept back:  openoffice.org-base-core openoffice.org-calc openoffice.org-.....................
<apw> ﻿i just updated my system to intrepid using update-manager -d, and now update-manager says bad things "not all updates can be install"
<apw> anyone seen that?
<konam> my question is, is that a know issue? I don't want to report a duplicated bug to LP
<kikagage> odd it's not working on just the laptop monitor too now
<the_darkside_986> filth_: you could always just make your own small image in GIMP and drag it into the menu bar to set it as the background. The gradient tools of GIMP help with that.
<the_darkside_986> I used to use my own custom 1x32 pixel png image as the background for a long time in Gnome.
<FFForever> the_darkside_986, its all about 65% transparent with a black background :D
<filth_> the_darkside_986: ah. good form.
<filth_> the_darkside_986: so you're working with this openpandora project?
<joaopinto> apw, not me
<Pici> konam: Is it happening during shutdown or during boot?
<konam> Pici, during shutdown or restart, not boot
<filth_> FFForever: that depends on whether or not your transparency is set to increment darker, rather than lighter.
<gnubie> FFForever; there was something it tried to do during apt-get update that I refused.
<the_darkside_986> filth_: not officially but I ordered one from the first batch preorders and I plan to develop for it. Right now I am working on a Lua environment to make RAD easy
<konam> Pici it didn't happen to me in any other ubuntu release. ubuntu has been very dv2000 friendly until now.
<filth_> the_darkside_986: sounds decent, how long have you been coding C
<FFForever> how do you make a deb?
<konam> Pici when it hangs the screen is black and with a prompt, but its not a prompt, it's like waiting for something...
<Pici> !newpackage | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Pici> konam: Anything in any other ttys?
<konam> i'll have to check it out, haven't tried it yet
<andresmh> so firefox is super slow and not responding but doing top it only shows it as using 1% CPU and 4.2M
<saxonjf> Still trying to get audio
<andresmh> i've noticed this happens when uploading files (e.g. uploading pictures to flickr)
<saxonjf> Not getting help at all
<Pici> konam: I asked about boot because there was an issue with the kernel and some modules causing it to hang and seemingly random times.
<andresmh> any idea what could the problem be?
<andresmh> i actually notice Xorg is using 13% CPU
<bsnider> intrepid doesn't work very well on the crackbook
<andresmh> is there a way to see what processes are  driving Xorg to use CPU?
<bigfox> crackbook?
<the_darkside_986> filth_: I've coded in C for quite a while, but I am re-learning the Lua C API in order to build my "Pandora Lua runtime." not that I like Lua so much, but it is fast and I can't think of an ECMAScript engine that is faster than Lua and works on ARM (Pandora's CPU type)
<filth_> ARM is neat.
<filth_> i wouldn't mind learning its architecture syntax. i may look into it & mips sometime.
<Dude> is there a way to make the NVIDIA driver work on intrepid?
<Pici> Do you mind moving the offtopic conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic, since this channel is getting more traffic since we are getting closer to the release date.
<ArkoldThos> heya people, i used to have a nvidia card, but now i dont and i want to use mine intel integrated graphics, but when I try to reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesn't ask for drivers and stuff
<filth_> Dude: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<konam> Pici I will check it out after updating to the rc
<Dude> filth_: i use the Geforce 440 mx, will that driver work for me?
<filth_> Dude: i expect so
<filth_> Dude: if it doesn't, you can always search.aol.com
<ArkoldThos> oh, i see i810 driver was dropped
<ArkoldThos> but now how can I configure nicely mine Intel card? it isn't using 3d acceleration
<ArkoldThos> at it done before
<gnubie> Dude;  The 440  needs the 96xx driver which is not ready yet.  I believe it needs nvidia people to do something
<filth_> gnubie: nvidia-glx-* won't work?
<filth_> or does it need another driver appended.
<DanaG> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<DanaG> nvidia 96 and 71 have been broken for like 2 months now.
 * DanaG swears at nvidia.
<gnubie> nope
<DanaG> Resume from suspend, on this NV17 ("4"MX), is broken.
<DanaG> Broken with nv, that is.
<Dude> filth_: i dont think the 177 works for me
<DanaG> Black screen until you reboot -- renders suspend a moot point.
<Dude> gnubie: ubuntu wont fix the 71 and 96?
<DanaG> Can't.
<DanaG> Don't you love closed-source hardware and software?
<filth_> gnubie: why not
<DanaG> s/you/you just/
<Dude> but is there any way to set my refresh rate to max without the driver?
<ArkoldThos> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<ArkoldThos> someone knows what i should do if i got a intel card to get 3d acceleration? :(
<shiiizooon> The newest kernel version (2.6.27.7) of Ubuntu 8.10, crashed the "wl" driver for BCM4312??
<aji_> Is FUSA (fast user switch applet) ready for use? Mine is booting whole computer
<aji_> If i log on with first user donald and start firefox, then switch user to daisy and start firefox, and again switch to donald and again switch to daisy, display says "out of sync" and computer restarts! pretty weird :-D
<chillout25m> hi. I just upgraded from hardy to ibex. I get an error regarding Bad Key when I update the packages. How will I get a new key?
<morphir> quick question: is there a background image for the panel in 8.10?
<michelecs> Hi! My webcam works great on Skype, but doesn't show anything if I use Cheese instead. Anyone got this problem (or the solution)?
<ArkoldThos> michelecs: same here, no clue why :p
<ArkoldThos> but here it doesnt show anything on kopete, using kubuntu :P
<andresmh> is it safe to assume that because I have Intrepid up-to-date I have the best available drivers for my video card: Intel mobile 965 Express Chipset, X3100 integrated graphics?
<andresmh> someone suggested i should install the intel drivers from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943 but the post is from 2007, so I am assuming whatever i have is newer?
<michelecs> andresmh: Yes, you can suppose so. Just use the drivers already installed in your Intrepid. That means you don't need to do anything. They just work.
<aji_> andresmh, do you have problems with your intel card?
<aji_> andresmh, if you card works fine you should use driver that comes with newest build of intrepid
<andresmh> i don't have any problems per se, but compiz runs very slow and someone was telling me that it could be the wrong drivers
<PerfectExodus> Hey! what would cause 8.10 to hang on boot about every 3 times?
<PerfectExodus> Anyone?
<andresmh> PerfectExodus: do you mean it hangs only every 3rd time you reboot?
<PerfectExodus> andresmh: yes, about every third time.  This morning, I turned my computer on and it hung when the ornage bar thing got to about the 3rd box. I turned it off, then back on and it worked fine.
<andresmh> very strange!
<andresmh> maybe your hard disk is having problems?
<PerfectExodus> i should also say its on a laptop with a clean install
<PerfectExodus> That could be it.  There was what seemed to be a "hardware error" which was displayed on the lcd panel but that went away after a restart...
<SchneeSchwarz> PerfectExodus: try booting without "quiet" and "splash". Maybe you'll get a hint where it hangs.
<PerfectExodus> how do i do that?
<SchneeSchwarz> PerfectExodus: when GRUB displays it's menu, press 'e', navigate to the line starting with "kernel", press 'e', navigate to the end of the line and delete "quiet" and "splash", press return and 'b'
<shane2peru> ok, working on an upgrade and it seems to have hung.
<PerfectExodus> Ah! Thanks... ill trythat
<shane2peru> it hung on this command:  * Starting powernowd...
<unohu62> hello
<SchneeSchwarz> PerfectExodus: Or, if the machine is already up and running, you can make the change permanent by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shane2peru> been there for about 10 minutes now, and it is only supposed to have about 2 min left
<PerfectExodus> ill do that, thanks1
<shane2peru> any ideas?
<shane2peru> I don't want to kill the update process, and leave my laptop unbootable, any ideas for a hung upgrade process?
<shane2peru> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shane2peru> no ideas on upgrading to intrepid??
<shane2peru> hmm, lot of action in here. :)
<shane2peru> ok, has anyone successfully upgraded a hardy install to a Intrepid-rc?
<PerfectExodus> I am going to try it tomorro... so far, clean installs are still having problems for me.
<shane2peru> PerfectExodus: seems as though almost everything went well for me, however the powernowd thing has hung for me.
<SchneeSchwarz> shane2peru: I'd switch to another terminal and use ps or something to find out what is actually hanging.
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: ok, I still have my desktop usable, all seems to be working, how to I do that with ps?
<shiiizooon> The newest kernel version (2.6.27.7) of Ubuntu 8.10, crashed the "wl" driver for BCM4312??
<shane2peru> ok, after running top, I have Xorg, conky chipcardd4 and intrepid that are all running
<shane2peru> as well as pidgin, and gnome-terminal
<shane2peru> what is chipcard?
<shane2peru> never seen that before.
<SchneeSchwarz> shane2peru: In that case, you can use Gnome's system monitor and turn on dependencies. Look at what the upgrade process has started.
<r3c0n> i just upgraded to intrepid but im experiencing issues with it =/
<r3c0n> as an example sound in wine is rather choppy
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: hmm, ok, I'm not seeing the dependencies thing
<shane2peru> oh, found it
<shane2peru> hmm, I don't see the update manager or anything related
<shane2peru> it really only is lacking the cleanup and reboot.
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: should I just reboot?
<webmaren> hey i've got Kubuntu and every time I use anything involving sound, Phonon complains that my devices aren't working
<shane2peru> I have a disk and can do a clean install if necesary, but would prefer the upgrade to finish what it started.
<SchneeSchwarz> shane2peru: Only if nothing else helps. What exactly did you do to start the upgrade?
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: I did, "alt-f2" and this:  update-manager -d
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: all seems to have run great, downloaded and installed, and has hung now on the powernowd startup
<SchneeSchwarz> shane2peru: Ah, you may have to make the system monitor display all processes, not just your own. Should be under "View"
<shane2peru> I tried to manually start powernowd too, and it just hung.
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: ahh, good point, let me check that out.
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: yep just as I thought, powernowd is uninterruptible. :(  can I kill it via cli?
<SchneeSchwarz> shane2peru: Hm, might get difficult. You can try kill -9 <pid of powernowd>
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: hmm, yeah, it isn't cooperating. :)  I think it has 9 lives, or more, worse than a cat.
<Seren__> hi, under intrepid I have a flash 9.0 plugin and flash 10 plugin installed in firefox
<orangey> hey all!
<Seren__> do you know how to remove flash 9.0 ?
<Seren__> I am not sure it should be there
<orangey> Could somebody with bluetooth tell me if they see the "services" tab in the bluetooth applet?
<orangey> It seems to be gone for me, and I'm wondering how widespread it may be, especially since other bug reports seem to have no problem finding this tab.
<zeco> anyone else had problems with the keyboard layout in intrepid? [AltGr] seems to die in Gnome occasionally (don't know what triggers it, but it works in the console outside of Gnome (Alt+F2))
<SchneeSchwarz> shane2peru: I forgot the sudo, i. e. sudo kill... If that doesn't help, what's the process that startetd powernowd? Maybe you can kill that one.
<scientus> why does the static ip i set up keep reverying to DHCP
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: ha ha!  Got it, killed the process above it, and it told me that powernowd hung, but it is now continuing
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: right, got it, thanks!!!
<platius> Seren__; 64 bit?
<Seren__> 32 bits
<SchneeSchwarz> shane2peru: you're welcome
<shane2peru> SchneeSchwarz: you just saved me some time and setup! it is rolling through now, and if I run into another problem, I know how to dig to the bottom of it!  Thanks again.
<metranodee> I have an issue with Ubuntu 8.10 which I cannot solve :( I had to re-install now 12 times Ubuntu and I did submit a Bug Report. I was wondering if anyone here could assist me in getting back into GDM
<mnemoc> metranodee: startx works?
<orangey> metranodee: if that's your situation, probably you should remain with hardy until everything is worked out with intrepid.
<ArkoldThos> someone is using Intel graphic cards with 3d acceleration?
<metranodee> Negative the problem.... Is I have Two Geforce 8500GT Installed
<metranodee> When I enable Nvidia Drivers 177.x
<metranodee> That is after a complete upgrade and dist-upgrade
<|Dreams|> any1 managed to get sound working in intrepid on a acer aspire laptop
<metranodee> Upon reboot it drops me to the command line, I have attempted to dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver
<metranodee> Upon reboot same situation, the only situation thus far has been to completely re-install Ubuntu :(
<|Dreams|> the work around doesnt work anymore
<|Dreams|> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<dreamor> I need to upgrade to the beta to get support for my new P45 + ICH10R board.  I installed on an encrypted drive via 8.04 Alt CD and have DL the new 8.10 Alt, but there is not an upgrade option.  What is the proper way to upgrade?
<shane2peru> metranodee: hmm, not sure about the details, but check up on that Nvidia Drivers, there are some known issues with them in Intrepid.
<metranodee> Yep, I created a Bug Report on Launchpad. I was just wondering if any Ubuntu Gurus here knew a way to revert and get back into Gnome
<metranodee> Without having to re-install Ubuntu completely againm
<shane2peru> metranodee: scroll down to the bottom of this page:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<shane2peru> to known bugs
<metranodee> From what I understood this only affected older Video Cards? That were using other drivers than 177.x?
<neztiti> guys how i can remove americas-army game
<shane2peru> metranodee: ahh, ok, not sure, just happened to notice it was the Nvidia people. :)
<metranodee> I get no screens found...
<|Dreams|> stuff it going bk to hardy
<dario> hi everyone i have some problems with knetworkmanager: it doesn't remember my wireless settings, i have to manually insert wpa key and other options every time in edit connections, is it the right behaviour? Is there a way to investigate the problem?
<ArkoldThos> seems like nvidia and intel owners are going crazy
<grayghost> You have a long way to go .... by the end of the month.
<ArkoldThos> yup :)
<ArkoldThos> hopely mine wireless works now, yahoo!
<grayghost> when will the wireless be working in 8.10 ?
<shiiizooon> yeah, mi wireless crash today
<shiiizooon> =x
<shiiizooon> when i was updating my system
<shiiizooon> kernel 2.6.27-7
<dario> hi everyone i have some problems with knetworkmanager: it doesn't remember my wireless settings, i have to manually insert wpa key and other options every time in edit connections, is it the right behaviour? Is there a way to investigate the problem?
<joaopinto> grayghost, wireless is working in 8.10, at least as much at it is expected to be in the final :P
<chadeldridge> Having a sound issue in 8.10.  My front panel buttons control the on screen sound display icon but they do not actually effect the sound.  As if they are not linked to the volume control.  The volume control itself works though
<batti5> try PCM
<batti5> you use kde or gnome?
<chadeldridge> batti5:  yeah i just noticed that it is moving the bars on PCM but it isnt effecting my actual sound .. how would i link those together
<chadeldridge> gnome
<batti5> i dont konw gome
<chadeldridge> moving that bar seems to really do nothing
<batti5> do you have more then 1 card?
<chadeldridge> actually you know .. its moving my CAPTURE bar .. and not the PLAYBACK bar, which is the entire issue
<chadeldridge> no just the 1
<batti5> i have two, only pcm & master mono & headpones work
<ss4> in intrepid, anyone notice the sound recorder recording too fast then crashing completely?
<batti5> master mono & headpones at the sametime, i dont consiter it a bug, but an extra
<chadeldridge> seems my controls only move my recording bars and not my playback ones, not sure how to fix that
<batti5> in kde i just select the master channel
<batti5> it is also possible to move rec bars too i kmix
<batti5> in gnome thare isent a "select master channel"?
<batti5> button
<chadeldridge> looking
<batti5> when sound icon is selected from tray by left click
<chadeldridge> humm .. i got it working now, but it appears I can only use sound through OSS .. alsa produces an error in the test screen
<batti5> maybe alsa dont supports your card
<chadeldridge> it should its a standard hda intel card
<chadeldridge> dell xps m1710 laptop
<batti5> or maybe alsa has a but
<chadeldridge> ohh well ... sound is sound i dont care how i get it :D it works
<chadeldridge> thanks a ton
<konam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288863 in ubuntu "Intrepid Ibex hangs when shutting down or restarting..." [Undecided,New]
<esac> I am going to do a fresh install of RC. I want to dump a list of packages I have installed on 8.04 so that when I boot into 8.10 i can simply reinstall all of those apps. Any ideas how to do that?
<konam> It seems that i'm the only one experiencing this :|
<ali1234> does anybody know why network manager is adding default route and nameservers from every single connection i bring up?
<chadeldridge> ali1234: looking at mine i dont think i am getting that
<ali1234> when i connect my phone by usb0, it adds a default route and nukes resolv.conf
<ali1234> of course my phone is not an internet connection. it is very annoying
<chadeldridge> yeah my blackberry is not doing it, neither is my att card until i connect it
<chadeldridge> is it just that phone ?
<ali1234> no idea. phone has static config in /etc/network/interfaces
<chadeldridge> what phone is it that placed itself as a network device ?
<batti5> your haves abmodem?
<batti5> modem
<myk_robinson> hey. Just downloaded the new Azurues 4. How can i make a smybolic link that will work? I made one using ln -s, but take a look at the output when running from the symlnk i made in /usr/local/bin            http://pastebin.com/m44bf2aa5
<joaopinto> my windows mobile device phone does that, since it's setup for usb networking by default
<ali1234> chadeldridge: it's a htc wizard
<ali1234> chadeldridge: running linux :)
<chadeldridge> ali1234:  so it sets up as a tethered modem device ?
<batti5> there are phones with modem
<ali1234> chadeldridge: no i am running linux on the phone... devloping a kernel for it
<joaopinto> myk_robinson, a link is not sufficient, you need a script which changes to the azureus directory, and then runs the launcher script
<myk_robinson> joaopinto: can you help me with that?
<joaopinto> ops, vuze
<batti5> maybe the pc detects it and try to connect
<joaopinto> myk_robinson, I am going to try to package it now
<myk_robinson> thank you
<King_Kickass> do you guys see any other computer in the network with 8.10?
<myk_robinson> it runs fine when i run it from the untarred directory, but i want to be able to Alt+F2 to run it
<chadeldridge> king_kickass:  yes windows and linux boxes
<ali1234> i never had this problem on hardy... it would automatically bring up the interface without smashing the existing default route
<chadeldridge> although smb mounting in 8.10 is fubar all to hell
<ali1234> it's pretty annoying because i have to reboot a lot (due to working on kernel) and every time i have to reset my ethernet connection and reconnect to irc etc
<ali1234> reboot the phone that is
<joaopinto> myk_robinson, it will be available on getdeb, today or tomorrow
<myk_robinson> joaopinto: got it.. I followed your advice and made a simple shetscript
<myk_robinson> shellscript
<ali1234> seems like the only way i can stop it is to disable network manager :(
<joaopinto> myk_robinson, great :)
<myk_robinson> thank you though, i will keep watch on getdeb. How do you package an app?
<King_Kickass> with 8.10 I find no other machines in the network anymore and I have no clue why, great...
<chadeldridge> king_kickass:  what kind of machines ?  windows ?
<King_Kickass> neither ubuntu 8.04 nor vista
<joaopinto> myk_robinson, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<joaopinto> you need to read a lot ;)
<myk_robinson> i think i'll keep my little script for now :)
<grayghost> Why do I have to hold a keyboard key down to get 8.10 to boot ?
<chadeldridge> grayghost: ???
<grayghost> to boot the rc disk or my update to 8.10 on a HP laptop I have to hold any keyboard key down.
<chadeldridge> grayghost:  you mean to boot to the cd initially?  or to actually start the OS boot procedure ?
<grayghost> both.
<chadeldridge> grayghost:  is this an upgrade from hardy or a fresh install ?
<grayghost> the progress bar stops moving ... I touch a key and it moves
<chadeldridge> grayghost:  its a known bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/272247
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272247 in linux "System freezes during boot, unless I hold a key down" [Undecided,Invalid]
<grayghost> it is an upgrade   ... but the CD is the same ... I downloaded two different CD's
<grayghost> Ok ... I will wait for a fix.
<grayghost> thanks
<chadeldridge> seems to say if you boot with the nolapic option it works fine ... and should be fixed in next kernel release
<chadeldridge> so test that out when you boot next time and if it works add it to your grub conf until the fix is released :_D
<jamesish> I'm getting a lot of junk message filters failing messages with evolution and a new imap account I just added; I have it set to not check for junk settings, but I'm receiving hundreds of "Junk check failed pipe to bogofilter broken" errors.
<myk_robinson> anybody having good luck with intel 3945abg yet? I just ordered an Atheros 5007 mini pcie to put in my laptop because this intel is driving me nutty
<Curtis> how many updates will 8.10 have?
<grayghost> the atheros will not work .
<chadeldridge> curtis:  pkgs or feature updates ... pkgs there are tons of upgrades
<myk_robinson> grayghost: i have gotten two laptops to work using the drivers here   http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<Curtis> okay
<myk_robinson> intel seems to be having issues with the firmware
<Curtis> how can i install need for speed carbon in ubuntu?
<myk_robinson> grayghost: you having issues with Atheros?
<chadeldridge> I have the 4965 agn and its working fine, but dont have the lesser card around to test with, they do often have issues with intel firmware though
<Varth> My wifi died after the newest updates. Any ideas?
<joaopinto> myk_robinson, Atheros 5007 is also a problematic card, at last judging from some bug reports
<myk_robinson> chadeldridge: mine works, but drops the connection silently
<grayghost> the Atheros worked fine up to 8.10  ...... lolks like everyone is having trouble
<myk_robinson> dmesg always yields issues with firmware. I have updated the firmware and compiled the new driver daily to follow the progress
<myk_robinson> grayghost: i think the trouble is using the stock drivers
<Varth> I don't have any options relating to it in the system tray icon anymore, and wlan0 isn't listed in ifconfig output.
<joaopinto> Varth, is it an atheros card ?
<Varth> I was using an Atheros with 8.10, but it stopped working after the most recent updates.
<Varth> Yes.
<joaopinto> Varth, the bug description for todays update mentioned that you would need to install the -backport modules package
<grayghost> previous to 8.10 there were no stock drivers  .... madwifi
<joaopinto> that will get you the ath5k driver
<Varth> Okay. THanks.
<myk_robinson> grayghost: what i meant was whatever drivers the device driver manager thingy loads up
<myk_robinson> but the ones from compat-wireless work very well
<myk_robinson> this project includes drivers for several wifi chipsets
<grayghost> I will try them.... do I have to remove anything first?
<myk_robinson> much better driver for my usb belkin wifi
<myk_robinson> not at all
<myk_robinson> matter of fact, its real easy and if it doesnt work as expected, easy to remove and revert back to whats included with your kernel
<joaopinto> Varth, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/288148
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288148 in linux-lpia "Disabling ath5k in 2.6.27" [Critical,Fix released]
<myk_robinson> with the kernel's driver for my usb wifi, the signal strength reported falsely, showing everything at 100%. With compat-wireless drivers, everything shows up correctly
<Varth> joaopinto: Gotcha. Thanks for the help.
<myk_robinson> i got some emails from a guy working for intel that I am working with to help with the 3945 driver, but we get such varied results from one day to the next, i just decided i would buy a chip that I know works... Found the Atheros for $23USD at http://www.oxfordtec.com/us/MiniPCI-EXPRESS-Wireless/c42/p149/GIGABYTE-GN-WS50G--802.11-b/g-Atheros-AR5007-chipset-minicard-mPCI-express-card/product_info.html
<shipwrecked> Hi, I was wondering if the Novatel U727 card for Sprint Wireless Broadband with work for Ubuntu?  I would really like to switch over and this is really my only hang up
<myk_robinson> is there a standard wifi chipset that Dell typically uses? Just wondering if we'll see significant improvement since dell ships laptops with Ubuntu
<filo1234> hi all i have a question, i have installed Ibex since alpha release, and i have displayconfig-gtk but apt-cache policy doesen't give me repos
<filo1234> in a new instalation of ibex RC release tool displayconfig-gtk there isn't
<JontheEchidna> right, it was removed due to extreme bugginess and unmaintained status
<filo1234> is that get out of repos?
<filo1234> JontheEchidna: ok
<filo1234> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> yeah, no problem
<JontheEchidna> It's really a sign that KDE and Gnome need to improve their display configuration tools, lol
<filo1234> JontheEchidna: another curiosity....ibex run without xorg.conf  ??
<JontheEchidna> it can be run without xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> though you can use an xorg.conf if you want
<freaky_t> how can i add mp3 support in kubuntu intrepid ibex?
<King_Kickass> ok, If I enter the exact path of a shared folder in nautilus, it gets me there, but the other computer itself is not shown under network, how do I change that
<filo1234> JontheEchidna: ok but X configuration where is?
<JontheEchidna> filo1234: it's autodetected unless specified in xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> freaky_t: installing libxine1-ffmpeg should do it
<freaky_t> thank you
<filo1234> JontheEchidna: ok sorry only another question.... there is a new command for reconfigure X??
<freaky_t> is allready the newest verion JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> filo1234: I don't think that has changed
<JontheEchidna> freaky_t: mp3s should work then
<Sonja> what do i type in terminal to prematurely update to the ibex?
<freaky_t> JontheEchidna: doesnt in amarok
<JontheEchidna> hmmm
<JontheEchidna> freaky_t: is amarok-engine-xine installed too?
<filo1234> JontheEchidna: sure but  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  don't exist on hardy ... and need to use X -configure and so on... on Ibex X -configure doesn't run ...
<freaky_t> JontheEchidna: yes it is
<JontheEchidna> weird
<freaky_t> yea :(( what can i do?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<freaky_t> can anyone help me?
<King_Kickass> you could proceed to an hero
<freaky_t> thanks for your help JontheEchidna
<freaky_t> it says no suitable demux plugin
<freaky_t> "that often means that the file format is not supported"
<sorush20> where do I find out about G3 internet for linux, specifically for Kubuntu
<pwnguin> sorush20: g3 as in Apple Mac?
<david_oc> Hi, I've got a problem that when I try to change brightness from the keyboard of my laptop it seems to mess up the keyboard mapping
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  In hardy on a fresh install I used to have to run "gksu displayconfig-gtk" and manually adjust my resolution.  That command doesn't appear to work in intrepid - anyone got a clue where I might find the settings?
<blackvd> anyone else having problems with screenlets loading since upgrading to ibex?
<david_oc> meta-question - is this a good place to ask questions about possible Intrepid bugs?
<Mac_Taylor> is ext4 in intrepid?
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  In hardy on a fresh install I used to have to run "gksu displayconfig-gtk" and manually adjust my resolution.  That command doesn't appear to work in intrepid - anyone got a clue where I might find the settings?
<LARefugee> Just loaded up a new update and my bluetooth headset still doesn't work. Get a little hiss though. Anyone have better luck?
<joaopinto> LARefugee, someone mentioned today that bluetooth headsets are not working on the current kernel, it's a known issue
<orangey> hey all.
<orangey> I'm trying to play with bluez 4.12
<orangey> but it looks like "Services" is no longer there.
<orangey> what gives?
<saxonjf> Looking for some help.  Anyone able to help with audio problems?
<TheInfinity> just ask.
<saxonjf> I have lost all sound, all sound drivers, and all sound plugins.  I have nothing.  Any idea what to do?
<saxonjf> I am working with a good looking system, but no sound.  It sucks.  I live and die by streaming audio
<bsnider> and how do you suppose this happened?
<saxonjf> All I know is that I upgraded to Intrepid, and now there's nothing
<bsnider> well sound drivers are in the kernel, so you certainly still have sound drivers
<bsnider> actually not much has changed between hardy and intrepid in that regard.
<saxonjf> I have searched via synaptic, and have gotten OSS drivers, and pulse audio stuff, nothing
<bsnider> the pulseaudio version is the same
<saxonjf> I think I was using the VIA drivers, and they've flat out disappeared
<bsnider> via?
<saxonjf> I think that's what it was.
<saxonjf> When I try to open the volume control, there's an error saying there are "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<bsnider> how did you upgrade?
<saxonjf> Alt-F2, then Update Manager -d
<saxonjf> The way recommended by Ubuntu
<bsnider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=7070cd4edee0cc7188832885858ad5fb&t=936696
<saxonjf> Let me look at that
<bsnider> i think the crux of the issue is that you've borked the upgrade
<coppro> sudo sed s/hardy/intrepid/ </etc/apt/sources.list | sponge /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<saxonjf> I went right off this webpage.  I did everything but back up my files (which I didn't lose) http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<saxonjf> I followed those instruction
<Pici> coppro: Thats not a good way to upgrade.
<coppro> Pici: heh
<coppro> err... I did dist-upgrade
<coppro> but other than that, that's basically it
<saxonjf> That doesn't help me with my sound issue
<bsnider> your sound issue is because of the borked upgrade
<joaopinto> saxonjf, have you tried a clean install ?
<joaopinto> upgrades are known to be problematic
<sabaua> hello
<sabaua> can you join into hushmail or other similar java-based firefox-application?
<sabaua> my firefox allways crashes :/
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  In hardy on a fresh install I used to have to run "gksu displayconfig-gtk" and manually adjust my resolution.  That command doesn't appear to work in intrepid - anyone got a clue where I might find the settings?
<coppro> try xrandr
<[diablo]> evening... guys I have a virtual machine running Ibex... it has all the updates in /var/cache/apt ... can I copy that across to another box and dist-upgrade? reason I ask is that it is saying there is 0 updates :-\
<coppro> [diablo]: did you change the sources.list to point to intrepid (or even better, use a supported upgrade mechanism? Once you have it saying it can update, then copying over should remove the need for a download
<coppro> at least, as far as I understand apt anyway
<[diablo]> coppro, the box I want to install the updates on has no internet access atm
<coppro> [diablo]: oh
<decafbad> http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shotac1.png     hi, here is a screenshot of my problem, cause I can't explain it. please take a look at gnome-panel at the bottom of screen. firefox' status bar is under tha panel
 * [diablo] only has HDSPA
<coppro> in that case, you will need to copy over the package list I think
<coppro> forget where that is stored
<coppro> ah, here it is
<coppro> copy over the /etc/apt/sources.list and everything in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/lib/apt/lists/
<coppro> that /should/ work
<coppro> but back the things up first!
<sabaua> can you join into hushmail or other similar java-based firefox-application?
<[diablo]> mmm
<sabaua> my firefox allways crashes :/
<[diablo]> can I not just copy the cache and rebuild the cache list?
<decafbad> sabaua: did you install GCJ or sun-java?
<coppro> no, it does't work like that
<shirish> hi all, my mouse has stopped working, any ideas other than restart or logging out to know what the issue might be
<sabaua> sun java
<coppro> shirish: no clue. that happens to me, and when it does, I just zap X
<[diablo]> ok thank you coppro
<shirish> coppro: zapx means what?
<shirish> you restart X?
<coppro> yeah
<shirish> coppro: how?
<sabaua> i have installed sun-java.. the latest, decafbad
<coppro> shirish: control-alt-backspace. You will lose all your unsaved work though, because all X processes and their children will be killed
<shirish> so better wait for couple of minutes
<coppro> doing something right now?
<m1dn1ght> coppro xrandr lists the available resolutions for me, but the max is 800x600 (as in the screen resolution window in preferences)...what I had to do in Hardy was open displayconfig-gtk, manually tell it my screen was lcd 1024x800 and then I was able to select higher resolution
<coppro> m1dn1ght: oh. Hmm... don't know how to do that then :(
<m1dn1ght> coppro no worries...I'll keep camping out here
<m1dn1ght> should probably post in the forums too...
<shirish> does anybody know if arora 0.4 is being built or not?
<wgrant> shirish: Launchpad says no. Launchpad knows all. You should check Launchpad in future.
<ircbin> Is it safe to install now Ubuntu 8.10 RC?
<ircbin> I need to install Ubuntu to a friend and I don't know if I should install 8.04 or 8.10
<shirish> wgrant: I usually check it, I hoped it would get in somewhere
<shirish> is RC out?
<ircbin> what do you recommend me?
<wgrant> shirish: We are 5 days from release. Why on earth would we be putting in a new upstream version of some obscure application?
<wgrant> shirish: RC has been out for 24 hours now.
<blackvd> anyone else have their sound system wiped after last update?
<shirish> wgrant: point taken
<shirish> wgrant: any ideas to restart a mouse, mouse cursor doesn't hang
<wgrant> I fail to see how a mouse not hanging could be considered a problem.
<blackvd> its getting to the point that I don't want to update anymore
<DanaG> Bluez 4.x is also causing lots of breakage.
<shirish> wgrant: sorry meant the other way, what to do mouse cursor has hanged, doesn't respond.
<DanaG> And nvidia 96 is broken... don't you just love closed-source hardware?
<DanaG> =þ
<shirish> wgrant: anyway to know what th eissue migh tbe.
<shirish> might be
 * DanaG ♥ nvidia..... NOT.
<shirish> bbiaw folks
<wgrant> shirish: Do things work if you plug/unplug the device?
<shirish> wgrant: lemme check
<shirish> yup, it worked after plugging and unplugging
<shirish> thanx
<wgrant> Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shirish> wgrant: was that for me?
<shirish> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/f1467f5d4
<DanaG> Grr... stupid nv can't do resume from suspend, even with nv_bios module.
<DanaG> [   24.540977] Attempting to locate BIOS image in PROM
<DanaG> [   24.813510] ... BIOS signature not found
<DanaG> [   24.813587] Attempting to locate BIOS image in PRAMIN
<DanaG> [   24.869146] ... BIOS checksum invalid
<shirish> ok guys, call it a night
<DanaG> Fri Oct 24 15:53:30 PDT 2008
<RAOF_> DanaG: You may wish to pop in to #nouveau if mjg is in there.
 * DanaG gives nouveau another try...
<ethana2> I see apport was removed before release...
<ethana2> so...  when ubuntu goes into bugfix only mode....
<ethana2> the easiest way to report bugs goes.. away?
<ethana2> I remember this last cycle, only I didn't know what occurred and I was quite confused
<ethana2> I'm like, wait, that app crashed, why didn't it give me the option to report it?!
<filo1234> guys there is a command for reconfigure X from shell?
<ethana2> that was quite frustrating for me
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-25
<ethana2> yeah, but i don't know it off the top of my head
<DanaG> oopsie, forgot to build drm-modules-source for this kernel.
<sabaua> mein problem mit java und firefox istz gelöst, dank "icedtea" / my problem with firefox and java is solved, thanks to "icedtea"!
<ethana2> mein problem mit java und icedtea istz gelöst, dank Frapuccino
<ethana2> .....decaf
<ethana2> oh, that's right, i should try out java on 8.10
 * ethana2 tests
<blackvd> can someone please point me to a guide that actually works to fix pulseaudio in Ibex. Mine was working for a while till the update about two hours ago?
<blackvd> now i cant get sound to play at all
 * ethana2 is reminded that 8.10 isn't out yet
<DanaG> Odd, nouveau is still eating lots of CPU time.
<DanaG> And gnome login somehow becomes massively disk-bound.
<ethana2> What is the recommended way to get a working java firefox plugin on 8.10?
<ethana2> I think it asked me about it once, and i ignored it that time
<wgrant> ethana2: Find a Java site. Click install.
<ethana2> ..eww, no
<ethana2> only stuff in repos
<coppro> there are sun java packages
<wgrant> I speak of the repo stuff.
<ethana2> i don't want them if i can help it
<filo1234> ethana2: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ethana2> thank you
<ethana2> well actually
<coppro> sun-java6-plugin
<wgrant> Er.
<ethana2> meh
<coppro> yeah, filo1234 got it
 * ethana2 installes
<wgrant> Why not use the OpenJDK one?
<ethana2> wgrant: okay, how do i do that?
<coppro> because a) sun's is almost entirely free anyways and b) sun's works better
<wgrant> It's even in main.
<wgrant> icedtea6-plugin
<wgrant> Ubufox should tell you to install it when you go to a Java-using website.
<wgrant> And Sun's rarely works better now.
<ethana2> wgrant, it did i ignored it
<ethana2> it didn't say it would never let me use that dialog again
<wgrant> It should ask you each time..
 * ethana2 install icedtea6-plugin
<ethana2> it should
<ethana2> ...odd that it doesn't
<filo1234> ethana2: dpkg -l | grep iced
<ethana2> Suggested packages:
<ethana2>   equivs sun-java6-fonts
<ethana2> AHA
<ethana2> THAT is why java never works right for me!
<ethana2> Those are 'suggested'
<ethana2> *facepalm*
<ethana2> yeah, those are dependencies.
<ethana2> if you want things to not not-work, you need those
<filo1234> ethana2: ?? so you have icedtea or sun-java-plugin??
<ethana2> i'm installing icedtea now
<filo1234> ethana2: se it as default so
<ethana2> there's nothing else installed, so..
<filo1234> ethana2: sudo dpkg -l | grep java
<acuster> hey all, is there a way to put a machine into 'sleep' mode from the command line?
<coppro> filo1234: apt-cache search much?
<coppro> acuster: sudo suspend
<ethana2> fileo1234: it's not done installing yet
<acuster> thanks
<filo1234> ethana2: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<filo1234> and set what you want as default
<ethana2> i'll get to that
<ethana2> when i have 1
<acuster> update-java-alternatives
<ethana2> why am i sitting here waiting for it to install fonts for 20 languages i don't speak?
<ethana2> what the
<ethana2> Netx needs a location for storing cache files?
<ethana2> ..open source jnlp client..
<ethana2> well don't ask /me/, I don't know, where do they belong?
<ethana2> oh hey, it /doesn't/ need the sun java fonts, ok
<ethana2> ...well, java in 8.10 works where 8.04 failed; I'm happy to see that
<coppro> 8.04 failed with java?
<coppro> never noticed
<ethana2> fixed width fonts
<andresmh> so I open my dvd (movie) via Places > FIGHT CLUB, I click on Open Movie Player, it opens Totem and then it quickly closes without showing any error
<ethana2> like the typing test on hi-games.net
<andresmh> i tried VLC and the same thing happens
<ethana2> andresmh: application crashes are not acceptable
<andresmh> how can I play the movie?
<ethana2> please report the crashes
<DanaG> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ethana2> You can use gdb to get useful information about why they crash
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> gahh, i want to report a bug on cheese, but it doesn't have the menu option under 'help'
 * ethana2 opens a web browser, goes to launchpad.net and tries to navigate to the relevant package, probably to see it's already been reported
<andresmh> thanks ethana2, i'm trying the instructions on the restricted formats page
<andresmh> even though it says on 8.04
<ethana2> should be the same stuff
<pasnox> hi guyz, i jsut updated to intrepid, all is working fine except that i can't install nvidia drivers, dkms build is failing
<pasnox> is there a solution ?
<blackvd> anyone know how to remove pulsaudio and use alsa?
<ballzee>  i just put in my 8.04 cd and booted in live mode and its fast when i boot 8.10 its so slow  iv never gotten threw apt-get update yet even after 25 min anyone know what could be causing this ?
<ballzee> cant even resolve a web page tried xchat.org toast.net nothing
<pabligeno> hi
<ethana2> ballzee: Do you know what gpu and network adapter you have?
<pabligeno> any people can helpme?
<keithclark> I updated to 8.10 recently and have been having some strange problems when I just noticed that my grub menu.lst was not modified.  It is still referencing 2.6.24-19-generic and not 2.6.27-7-generic.  How to correct this?
<pabligeno> please
<pabligeno> mmmm
<pabligeno> i have ubuntu 8.10
<ballzee> no
<pabligeno> :(
<ethana2> pabligeno: we certainly don't have enough information to do that, no
<pabligeno> and i not see my wireless card
<ethana2> ah, ok,
<ethana2> continue
<pabligeno> mm
<pabligeno> ok
<pabligeno> lspci
<pabligeno> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<pabligeno> this is my wireless card
<ethana2> interesting
<pabligeno> and the modules are installed
<pabligeno> mmm
<ballzee> i looked in /etc/network/interfaces in 8.04 and its the same now
<pabligeno> but in ifconfig ouput i not see my wireless card
<ballzee> so is /etc/resolve.conf
<pabligeno> mmm
 * ethana2 just got confused
<ethana2> i wish pidgin would have selected more different colors for the two of you
<pabligeno> hot to solve this problem?
<pabligeno> mmm
<pabligeno> :(
<pabligeno> how i can activate my wireless card?
<ethana2> I guess... file a bug?
<ethana2> it should Just Work
<ethana2> if it does not, that's a Bad Thing
<ethana2> in fact, that's probably all i can do for either of you
<ethana2> 8.10 isn't out yet, it has bugs, you've run into them
<ethana2> be sure they have been reported
<ethana2> for workarounds, you'll need somebody who knows more than i do
<ballzee> ill go baCK to 8.04 i guess wish i could uninstall this
<DanaG> Hmm, is there anything about the wifi card in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ethana2> always have two installs
<DanaG> There shouldn't be anythign there.
<ethana2> I had a borked intrepid in a dual boot for a while
<ethana2> I'm going to keep 8.04.1 for quite some time along side intrepid
<ethana2> maybe even beside jaunty
<ballzee> im not dual booting for anything
<keanu> I've found one small bug and one possible bug
<ethana2> yeah, i used to do that too, but i learned my lesson
<keanu> XChat cleared the network list, which I'm thinking is a possible bug
<ethana2> keanu: can you reproduce it?
<ballzee> takes under an houre to install i didnt waste much time
<keanu> and when disabling the touchpad, the mouse can still move if started in the top right corner
<lacqui> i've decided to virtualize instead of dual booting
<keanu> ethana2, what am I testing?
<keanu> just closing xchat and restarting?
<ethana2> keanu: whatever triggered the buggy behavior
<ethana2> if you can describe how to see the bug so someone else can verify it
<ethana2> it'll make it easier to get it fixed
<keanu> ethana2, I installed about 100 updates and restarted my computer =/
<keanu> I'll try restarting xchat, in case it isn't saving the settings properly
<ethana2> 'running updates' isn't very helpful as a description of what triggered behavior unless you know package names
<zume> I see there is #kubuntu-offtopic, but does ubuntu have an offtopic room?
<ethana2> zume: yes.
<ethana2> ..i think
<zume> ethana2: Wow apparently it does. Cool beans.
<charlie-tca> zume: Ubuntu would be #ubuntu-offtopic
<zume> charlie-tca: yea i found it thanks :P
<ethana2> i think i'll expand the rule i made for myself
<ethana2> from no checking for updates less than 6 hours after checking previously..  up to 8
<coppro> I have it on cron
<ethana2> heh
<coppro> and yet still insist on checking every half hour or so
<coppro> :/
<ethana2> yeah, i had to stop myself from doing that
<ethana2> that's exactly why i made that rule
<ethana2> to not go all OCD on update-manager
<coppro> hmm... actually, I should add pbuilder and chroot updates to the cron script
<coppro> there done
<coppro> heh, I don't use update-manager even
<ethana2> i have a 'check-update' and an 'update' command in my .bashrc
<ethana2> I also have a remove function that moves files into the trash directory
<ethana2> english words like 'unmount' 'get' 'list' 'enter' 'murder', etc..
<ethana2> One should be able to support Ubuntu CLI with voice
<prometheanfire> I saw that the nvidia driver in ibex doesnt work with newer nvidia cards (9800gt specificly)
<ethana2> sudo apt-get ...  isn't english, and it confuses grandmothers and such
<coppro> lol
<ethana2> coppro: you laugh, but if your grandma goes from using nothing to using ubuntu, and you need to provide support, you need all the simplicity you can get
<coppro> ethana2: you have your grandma using the console?
<ethana2> she's not likely to use IM, so you can count on needing to be able to provide support over the phone.
<ethana2> coppro: Sometimes you just can't remember every odd menu option, tab, and button
<coppro> ethana2: true
<coppro> although you're already one step ahead of me
<coppro> having convinced your grandmother to use linux
<ethana2> coppro: but I'll be sure to set up remote desktop and such before I declare the machine 'ready'
<keanu> ethana2, did a reboot, and the network i added still stayed there
<keanu> the other default ones are gone though
<mib5> I have a vague ibex problem. everything stutters. from the intro audio when ibex loads, to any music or video i play back
<mib5> both audio and video makes me think it's not a soundcard or a video driver problem
<ethana2> mib5: how is CPU usage when it does?
<mib5> 1 sec i'll check
<keanu> it isn't a big deal, just thought I'd make it known
<mib5> ethana2: very high, but not pegged, doesn't seem to go over 60%, also mem usage never leaves +10%
<ethana2> dual core?
<mib5> no.
<ethana2> ...interesting....
<mib5> oh thank you :) lol
<ethana2> see, a dual core can choke without going over 60% ;)
<mib5> i figured that was the idea :)
<ethana2> so it peaks and stutters at the same time, right?
<mib5> also, same issue with compiz disabled, if you were going to ask
<ethana2> or jumps, rather i guess
<mib5> yes, peaks and stutters at the same time, or jumps.. slowly
<ethana2> perhaps not enough data is being written to the sound buffer by the audio system to provide seamless playback under normal usage
<mib5> oh this is interesting, i found a way to make it just do it with the audio but have the video be ok
<mib5> maybe it is an audio problem
<dystopia> how to i use inittab to set up serial console client on ubuntu?
<mib5> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)  <-- :)
<mib5> Yes, an audio thing. I remember in hardy i had to adjust an alsa config file with a certain line, like options mode=auto or something similar
<keithclark> I'm running 8.10 with an ATI Xpress 200 graphics card along with the proprietary drivers but I cannot get Compiz to work.  In Appearance, Visual Effects, Extra it just says that The Desktop Effects Could Not Be Enabled.  Any thoughts on what to adjust/change to enable them?  They worked fine under 8.04.1
<mib5> keithclark: compiz --replace & <- in term and tell me output
<dystopia> how to i use inittab to set up serial console client on ubuntu?
<nonnii> Can someone tell me, is there still known issues with gdm-guest-session, because it's not working for me. It starts new session nicely at vt9 but nothing comes up. The screen just stays brownish orange (the ubuntu colour I guess). I see that no gnome-session or anything is started for guest user, only x-window-manager or something such, can not remember now. Could try it again though.
<nonnii> I updated from 8.04.1 BTW
<keithclark> mib5, http://www.pastebin.ca/1236072
<moobag> heyy
<moobag> if i install the 8.10 release candidate, will i have to do a full re-install to get the full version or will it update to the full release?
<ethana2> it'll just update
<esac> how can i modify the configuration of the guest account? for example having firefox automatically come up, or disable certain apps ?
<moobag> like, update through the desktop or will i have to download it and install the update through cd ?
<mib5> keithclark: your drivers aren't working properl, please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log , although i;m guessing you'll have to reinstall the drivers.
<mib5> keithclark: also, may i ask why you're using the proprietary driver? my x200 works fine with the opensource one
<nonnii> moobag: it'll update normally from the desktop
<keithclark> Ubuntu chose to do that
<moobag> awesome, thanks a lot :]
<mib5> ... no it doesn't. you have to specifically ask for it, ubuntu never chooses to install a proprietary anything iirc
<keithclark> mib5, upon upgrade to 8.10 I tried to enable the Extra Video Effects and it came back with a window saying to install the graphics driver via the Hardware Drivers in Administration
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, torrents!
<mib5> that's a little odd...
<mib5> and he left, lol
<pasnox> i can't compile nvidia 96.43.05 driver in intrepid, is there a workaround ?
<mib5> keithclark: output of lspci | grep -i VGA please
<JontheEchidna> pasnox: no, nvidia needs to update it to work with the new xorg
<pasnox> JontheEchidna: damn i read many forum
<pasnox> it's about 6 months we wait for it
<pasnox> :'(
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm waiting too :'(
<pasnox> too bad kde4 is really to slow now :( what i can do ?
<danbh_intrepid> anyone know if we can just retorrent the rc torrent when the final release comes out?  or do we have to redownload the whole thing?
<keithclark> mib5, keithclark@keithclark-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i VGA
<keithclark> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<wgrant> pasnox: Complain to nvidia so they stop being so stupid.
<mib5> OH. it's a 200G card. i'm an idiot.
<mib5> keithclark: output of fglrxinfo ?
<pasnox> wr
<pasnox> JontheEchidna:
<pasnox> wgrant: they don't care about complains, they just take drugs, smoke and fuck us !
<keithclark> mib5, http://www.pastebin.ca/1236080
<JontheEchidna> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> actually I think they're too busy fixing their sucky 2D acceleration with the new drivers, \o/
<pasnox> JontheEchidna: what u do to have a "smooth" kde4 ?
<mib5> keithclark: your fglrx install is totally borked. i mean bad. what does it show in jockey? (system->admin->Hardware Drivers)
<JontheEchidna> pasnox: yeah performance is ok for me
<pasnox> JontheEchidna: how ?
<JontheEchidna> uh... it just is
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<pasnox> damn
<pasnox> :'(
<pasnox> u have a good computer ?
<JontheEchidna> not really
<JontheEchidna> Sysinfo for 'jonathan-desktop': Linux 2.6.26-5-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.50GHz at 2500 MHz (5006 bogomips), HD: 164/223GB, RAM: 604/620MB, 158 proc's, 22.18h up
<pasnox> i'm running an old amd athlon xp 2800+
 * Hobbsee grabs more images to torrent
<JontheEchidna> with a GeForce 4 MX 440
<keithclark> mib5, ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver installed and currently in use
<mib5> oh god, all my chips are older than those lol
<mib5> keithclark: green light?
<keithclark> mib5, yup, green
<pasnox> i havea geforce 4 ti 4200 ! and it's really slow on resize
<mib5> keithclark: ok, sorry again for all the work, can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<keithclark> mib5, no problem!  You are helping...
<keithclark> mib5, http://www.pastebin.ca/1236084
<pasnox> is there a way for choosing the monitor/lcd type in kde4 ? i can't see where to change that
<moobag> are there many compatability issues between 64 and 32 bit versions?  I have a core2 with 2gb so id like to make the most of it and get the fastest ubuntu i can...
<mib5> keithclark: ok, honestly this looks like a bug, i can probably fix it but it will probably happen to others. my suggestion is #compiz-fusion for a temp fix and possibly file a bug report if you get the same results after uninstalling / reinstalling the drivers through jockey
<moobag> but i dont want any more troubles
<keithclark> mib5, yes, results have already been duplicated through reinstalling.
<moobag> so is it worth getting x64 or should i just stick with 32 for the safety?
<mib5> i don't want to say this prematurely, but that's probably bad :/ is this an upgrade of ibex or new install?
<mib5> keithclark: actually, here's a dumb question, you didn't use xgl on 8.04 did you?
<RAOF> moobag: I (mostly) don't have problems with x86-64.
<keithclark> mib5, Yes
<keithclark> mib5, I had no issues with compiz in 8.04
<moobag> haha what do you mean mostly? is it worth switching?
<Hobbsee> wow, there aren't a lot of people torrenting the RC images
<chadeldridge> Can anyone remind me how to fix compiz not restarting after a wake from suspend ?
<moobag> aarrh im really stuck as to whether to install 64 or 32 :(
<filth_> hmm. how would i go about changing the resolution of my bootsplash image? you know, the one at startup, where it loads ubuntu with the orange bar?
<filth_> i want to make it smaller, it looks far too big
<nonnii> moobag: install 64bit using separate / and /home and try it out. If it doesn't work out for you, install 32bit over your /
<chadeldridge> filth_: not sure there is a way to change the resolution at that screen, i would like to as well.  my normal is 1900x1280 and that screen looks 640x480
<filth_> chadeldridge: eh.
<nonnii> filth_ and chadeldridge, how about /etc/usplash.conf
<chadeldridge> mine says 1920x1280 ...
<filth_> mine says 1280x800.
<filth_> chadeldridge: how big is your monitor?
<filth_> probably 21"
<chadeldridge> laptop display on the xps m1710 laptop
<chadeldridge> and i have a 24" monitor as well
<chadeldridge> im having a complete brain fart on how to restart compiz after a resume from standby
<nonnii> why can't that guest-session just work, bugs me out that I have to lend my machine to my friends who don't know anything that they are doing whilst browsing the tubes and stuff :|
<nonnii> chadeldridge: have you tried compiz --replase or whatnot?
<chuxxsss> hi all I'm trying to install MS office 2007 to make a flyer but it will not autorun or let me use the setup.exe file any help would be nice
<ZehRique> chuxxsss: did you check if Wine runs it?
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss:  you will probably have to use crossover or wine to get that to install .. office 2007 is spotty support at best
<chadeldridge> crossover works
<ZehRique> chadeldridge: hmm... good.
<chadeldridge> im running the entire 2007 suite w/o access right now
<chuxxsss> it did on the old box under 8.04 but I only got word and excel and publisher working
<chadeldridge> in wine ?
<chuxxsss> yes
<chadeldridge> go get crossover .. its awesome
<chuxxsss> can I use crossover for the games as well
<chadeldridge> yes
<chadeldridge> wow runs under it perfectly as does lots of others
<moobag> huh why have i never heard of crossover :(
<moobag> what is it?
<chuxxsss> thank chadeldridge
<chuxxsss> I have
<chadeldridge> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name
<chadeldridge> its about the best thing that ever happened to wine
<moobag> oh, its not free :|
<moobag> that sucks
<chadeldridge> worth the like 30$ ... but you can get the trial to make sure it works for you, its full featured
<chuxxsss> support moobag not all is free people need to eat
<chadeldridge> if you help with regression testing and applicatnion testing for them like I am you can become an advocate and get it free .. but you have to actually put in work for them
<moobag> hmmm
<chadeldridge> i gladly pay them for it though, its well worth it to see them continue
<moobag> if i wanna use it for games etc though
<moobag> its quite expensive
<chadeldridge> how so ?  40$ forever
<chuxxsss> I think so
<chuxxsss> can you buy one that does games and office plus autocad
<crimsun> ~ppa2 deb updated for people still experiencing bug 274995
<nonnii> chadeldridge: what's the difference between cedega and crossover?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in alsa-utils "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<chadeldridge> yes its the pro edition
<moobag> yeah why not cedega?
<moobag> why not just use openoffice? what do you need?
<chadeldridge> nonnii:  i used cedega for a while . its utter crap for gaming due to lack of real directx support
<chuxxsss> let not get into which one is best moobag it like cars
<moobag> oh yeah i know but for money/effort etc
<chadeldridge> crossover seems much easier to me .. but thats just imo
<moobag> you have to renew crossover after a year or you stop getting updates
<chuxxsss> how do I use it if wine is install chadeldridge
<nonnii> I tried wine once, notepad wouldn't start so I removed it. I really have no need :P
<chuxxsss> it not showing up
<thatguy> so i upgraded and for some reason my sound stopped working.  Oddly enough i used to have this problem and it was fixed when i upgraded to 8.04
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss : there are some guides around google on installing office 2007 on wine .. its not easy though, so good luck on that one
<xxploit> nonnii: well if you look at the cedega forums anytime...the users always come off disgruntled with the their support and also unless things have changed cedega used to be subscription based, like 5$ a month i think. Plus I dont think they contribute anything back upstream to wine where as crossover does.
<chadeldridge> xxploit: exactly right
<thismamacooks200> I can switch to guest session, but not login guest session or su guest session
<chuxxsss> I get unable to find default bottle
<chuxxsss> in crossover
<chuxxsss> help
<xxploit> chuxxsss: are u trying to run an app you didnt install in crossover?
<xxploit> also chuxxsss #crossover
<nonnii> thismamacooks200: lucky you, I can't even get the guest session to work at all
<thismamacooks200> oh
<chuxxsss> I trying to load MS office 2007 with crossover
<chuxxsss> in 8.10
<chuxxsss> xxploit, get my last
<nkei0> heya everyone
<nonnii> o/
<nkei0> Anyone want to help me with a video playing in firefox problem?
<chuxxsss> I havent got a autorun program when I place the disc in
<chuxxsss> help
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss:  you wont in linux
<xxploit> chuxxsss: id imagine that is listed in the supported apps whereas you can just click to install it? I've never used it for MS Office since I use Open Office. But crossover should be able to install it without a prob, you should join #crossover for any questions you have
<tsedreyt> Hey guys, I've been on beta for a while now, no problems...until today when I dled the RC updates and now I have no sound. Anyone else have this problem?
<chuxxsss> xxploit, thanks and it's not under 8.10
<webmaren> just ran the latest batch of upgrades and my monitor reverted to 800x600
<chadeldridge> tsedreyt:  i think that is a known bug i saw posted earlier
<tsedreyt> yeah? so I'm not alone/ didn't do anything bad?
<xxploit> chuxxsss: when you install crossover it places menu entrys for you, goto Install Software then in the list it should have Ms Office etc
<thatguy> tsedreyt: i have the same problem
<tsedreyt> chadeldridge: that's at least a little bit comforting...
<trigpin> to upgrade just sudo apt-get dist upgrade ?
<U236Willy> i had hardware drivers keep telling me to get the proprietary nvidia 71.?? drivers.. so i did... and it borked kdm
<tsedreyt> thatguy: haha kind of ironic, I deleted my windows partition today, and I switch back to linux...no sound
<chadeldridge> trigpin :  sudo update-manager -d  i think
<U236Willy> i ended up using a tty and logging in and reverting the xorg.conf which worked but it's still not perfect.
<thatguy> tsedreyt: well this has happened to me before, i couldn't play sound before 7.10 and 8.04 kept constant
<trigpin> chadeldridge,  ah thanks thats it
<thatguy> my computer has always had sound issues as it is
<tsedreyt> well I had sound on the beta until about 4 hours ago
<tsedreyt> do you know what card you have?
<thatguy> oh i just upgraded from 7.10
<thatguy> no
<thatguy> how do i check if i'm in beta or rc?
<chuxxsss> no one is answering in crossover maybe they have crossover already
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss:  do you need to download crossover ?
<tsedreyt> I'm at that awkward stage in my linux career where I know how to do everything, but I never know what to do....
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/
<tsedreyt> its like being a teenager...
<thatguy> i'm at the novice stage where i need to learn how to use my terminal other than irssi and how to configure pidgin
<chuxxsss> chadeldridge,  I have it is now installed autorun not install it is telling me but it said that in wine first under 8.10
<chadeldridge> tsedryt:  break things and fix them
<thatguy> so tsedreyt how to i check if i'm in rc or beta?
<tsedreyt> pretty much if you've upgraded your system today
<moobag> im really struggling to choose between 32 and 64 bit versions of 8.10
<tsedreyt> you are in RC
<moobag> helpp
<IsTI37> Who is using ibex right now ? , it works or it is just like 8.04 , you need to set manually everything which should work ?
<xxploit> chuxxsss: youll most likely need to install it using crossover, not the autorun program
<webmaren> i <3 linux, one step fix for my graphics issue
<chuxxsss> I am
<chuxxsss> IsTI37, I am
<U236Willy> it works mostly well
<thatguy> tsedreyt: i started the upgrade yesterday though
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss:  applications - crossover - install windows products - select office 2007 from the list - specify where the setup.exe file is on the cd - click go
<thatguy> and i think it was an hour or two before rc was released
<U236Willy> only a few issues
<tsedreyt> upgrade again
<IsTI37> chuxxsss I suppose that you don't have problems with the network
<moobag> 64 or 32 bit?!?!?! aaarrrgh :(
<tsedreyt> moobag: how much RAM?
<chadeldridge> moobag:  every time i do 64 bit i regret it ..
<moobag> 2gb
<tsedreyt> 32
<moobag> and a core2
<chadeldridge> go 32
<trigpin> anyone any ideas if over or under clocking possible ? there a simple way ?
<thatguy> i also had a problem with torrentflux
<chadeldridge> 32 for sure then
<nkei0> so, i'm having trouble playing this video...  http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/pac_ctnt_988/text/0,2829,DIY_24936_66001,00.html?videoid=74949&nl=DIY-NL_v156_26
<moobag> thank youuu :D il just trust you haha
<moobag> how come?
<tsedreyt> you have no need for 64
<chadeldridge> ^^^ yep
<nkei0> I right click on it and it gives me the option to play with "media player" and it doesn't work either
<tsedreyt> the problem with 32 is that it can only handle 3.7 gb of ram
<IsTI37> try to install windows media player firefox plugin
<thatguy> mplayerplug-in?
<chadeldridge> nkei0:  just install vlc
<tsedreyt> vlc is basically the answer for anything movie related
<xxploit> tsedreyt: yes it is!
<chadeldridge> sadly .. it seems to be .. mplayer / totem are just meh
<tsedreyt> I uninstall them pretty quickly
<IsTI37> chadeldridge: I have vlc and I have the same problem as him, the answer is to install the vlc firefox plugin...
<tsedreyt> anyone else loose sound with the RC?
<chadeldridge> i just played it .. so i would assume so
<nkei0> chadeldridge: I just did.
<trigpin> nkei0, do not think it you im having problems watching to likly site , why you want to watch celling painting secrets would be like watching paint dry heh
<nkei0> trigpin: I'm painting my ceilings right now...
<chadeldridge> will you do mine too .. the white in here is like a sanitarium
<tsedreyt> my ceilings are cement....
<nkei0> Or rather, about to be, I just scraped all of the popcorn off, I'm filling in all the patches and priming
<thatguy> i guess i'll go to launchpad
<chuxxsss> You guys rock but the trail did work
<trigpin> nkei0,  just applie paint to celling no secret to it
<thatguy> tsedreyt: sounds like you live in a nuclear fallout shelter
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss :  gj
<nkei0> trigpin: The tiniest details show up on the ceilings...
<tsedreyt> no, just a college dorm
<nkei0> IsTI37: Where do I find the vlc plugin for firefox?
<tsedreyt> www.google.com
<chadeldridge> tsedreyt ... i solved those issues in college by drinking until i forgot there was a ceiling ..
<tsedreyt> I will be getting there very shortly, don't even worry about it
<thatguy> mplayerplug-in
<tsedreyt> but usually I like to do that with music, so I must fix my sound first!
<IsTI37> nkei0 just try synaptic , combine vlc with firefox = vlc firefox and you should find the mozilla-plugin-vlc plugin
<musikgoat> tsedreyt: so is a audio driver running in lspci?  assuming its an onboard sound card
<tsedreyt> musikgoat: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<tsedreyt> and yes, it is onboard
<thatguy> i have no output when i do lspci | grep audio
<chadeldridge> probably wont
<nkei0> alright, anyone want to help me tackle my problems of freezing almost as soon as i boot up unless i have acpi=off, noapic nolapic and edd=on in my menu.lst?
<musikgoat> tsedreyt: maybe check this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921289
<thatguy> tsedreyt: in good news 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<thatguy> that's my out put
<tsedreyt> okay so we are screwed together, good to know.
<musikgoat> thatguy: next time use grep -i for case insensitive
<tsedreyt> thank you musikgoat
<musikgoat> yw
<chadeldridge> maybe its bad to say but i have the same controller and mine is working fine
<tsedreyt> ...that killed my good spirits, thank you.
<chadeldridge> lol
<chadeldridge> sorry
<platius> thatguy;  what does aplay -l  show?
<tsedreyt> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<tsedreyt> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<tsedreyt>   Subdevices: 0/1
<tsedreyt>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tsedreyt> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
<tsedreyt>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tsedreyt>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<thatguy> platius: http://pastebin.com/m41811111
<tsedreyt> woah, lots of posts.
<chadeldridge> lol
<thatguy> that's why i went to pastebin
<musikgoat> !pastepin | tsedreyt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastepin
<chadeldridge> yeah mine is different at this stage so that may explain it
<musikgoat> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<musikgoat> arg ubottu
<ilovegnulinux> hi, unable to upgrade from hardy using 'update-manager -d'
<chadeldridge> sudo update-manager -d
<tsedreyt> nice screenname
<ilovegnulinux> tried that. no new version shown :(
<[ipc]michael> apt-get update then...
<thatguy> do alt-f2 and then try it?
<musikgoat> ilovegnulinux: no sudo
<ilovegnulinux> did that too
<musikgoat> ok
<chadeldridge> what software sources do you have turned on ?
<musikgoat> check processes, maybe one is sleeping or something
<nkei0> Hrm, I installed VLC media player, but that video still doesn't player.
<nkei0> play even
<thatguy> anyway tsedreyt you think zombie mplayer is the problem?
<ilovegnulinux> the hardy ones, long term support
<chadeldridge> main . universe . restricted . multiverse ?
<ilovegnulinux> yup
<tsedreyt> I am a little biased, I think if its not called VLC, it isn't going to work.
<chadeldridge> updates section ?
<thatguy> mplayerplug-in ...
<tsedreyt> I am probably the wrong person to ask...i like playing with conky...
<nkei0> I'm attempting the mplayer one now.
<ilovegnulinux> hardy important and recommended
<ilovegnulinux> and in upgrade, long term support only
<chadeldridge> change that to normal
<chadeldridge> sudo apt-get update
<chadeldridge> sudo update-manger -d
<ilovegnulinux> k, ll try that
<ilovegnulinux> thnx
<chadeldridge> may want to try to change your repo location as well .. mine flaked out before and would not pull so i changed it and all was good
<ilovegnulinux> possible, i use the server in my country
<tsedreyt> ...which is?
<chadeldridge> may want to do US just in case your local repo is not updated for some odd reason
<tsedreyt> I way too talkative for support chats.
<chadeldridge> lol
<ilovegnulinux> k
<tsedreyt> but seriously, id give ubuntu my life if they would just fix their sound and wireless issues
<Hobbsee> what issues?  :P
<tsedreyt> oh you know
<chadeldridge> really wireless issue still ?  mine is finally working out of box with no wrapper
<tsedreyt> the part where they don't work
<Hobbsee> go with intel.  no more problem.
<Hobbsee> mine have worked for ages.
<chadeldridge> broadcom is the intel bastard stepchild though and they dont work well in ubuntu
<tsedreyt> I won my laptop...and as nice as that was, I didn't get to configure it, but its not bad except for atheros card
<chadeldridge> ohh god
<chadeldridge> atheros are a pita to get working .. have you tried ndiswrapper and the windows driver ?
<tsedreyt> I swear, I have like 9 drivers installed on my hd
<chadeldridge> lol
<tsedreyt> and yes, I have.
<chadeldridge> i was like that with my original broadcom until i learned of fwcutter
<chadeldridge> i guess ilovegnulinux got fixed .. lol
<tsedreyt> supposedly the lwlwifi was supposed to be the gift of man to wireless
<nonnii> can anyone here help me with gdm-guest-session, because it is not working for me. The new session starts to vt10 (my normal user is at vt9) but the screen stays brownish orange. No gnome-session is started for the guest session, only x-window-manager and d-bus
<tsedreyt> that worked great...
<chadeldridge> never heard of it actually
<Hobbsee> chadeldridge: broadcom always was a pain.  they don't opensource their stuff.
<Hobbsee> or at least, didn't.  not sure about now
<chadeldridge> hobbsee .. yeah i found out the really hard way
<Hobbsee> chadeldridge: stay away from marvell chipsets too, as a hint :P
<chadeldridge> i broke down and just bought a new internal card for the laptop .. an intel
<Hobbsee> haha, smart.
<ad_> hey is the 64-bit beta pretty stable now?
<chadeldridge> best 50$ ever
<tsedreyt> yes
<tsedreyt> it is
<Hobbsee> i bought an atheros card for the other laptop.  worked a charm.
<Hobbsee> only used it up to edgy, though, iirc.
<chadeldridge> ad_ I am installing it on another machine right now, but i would assume its as stable as any 64 bit ubuntu relase
<tsedreyt> what kind?
<tsedreyt> I have this 802.11 a/b/g
<ad_> i thought that, not much they can update in 4 days heh
<tsedreyt> and some wrote somewhere that it would work if I disabled the A and the B, but that's a little beyond me...
<tsedreyt> (bummer man....)
<ad_> so nvidia card should run fine
<tsedreyt> yes
<tsedreyt> (brb
<chuxxsss> hope this crossover works the trial didn't so I pay for it now
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss:  the full just unlocks the trial
<chadeldridge> so if trial didnt it wont
<jamesish> Hey folks.  The ruby on rails channel is being distinctly quiet, and youse guys always seem to know the answers. Installed Ruby from source, irb works fine but script/console in rails frankly doesnt.
<jamesish> usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/irb/completion.rb:10:in `require': no such file to load -- readline (LoadError)
<chadeldridge> you need to read the directions i think mine is working fine as well as all the other advocates of 2007
<chuxxsss> chadeldridge, the trial work not work so I just pay 60 dollars au for it
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss there is no diff between trial and full .. its the same app
<tsedreyt> (chadelridge: is aggro short for aggravated?)
<nkei0> so i've tried the mplayer plugin and vlc and neither on of them work, and firefox still wants to open it with totem, but what file do i need to point firefox to to play it with another program?
<tsedreyt> uninstall totem?
<chadeldridge> tsedreyt:  yeah its her only mode
<chuxxsss> what happen when I get red state bar for excel
<chuxxsss> unknown
<nkei0> tsedreyt: k, thx
<tsedreyt> chad: bummer.
<chadeldridge> its ok .. i ordered her food she will be distracted for an hour or so
<chadeldridge> lol
<tsedreyt> hmm, if I ever chose to get married, I will remember that tip
<tsedreyt> but I don't have to worry about that for a while
<chadeldridge> the credit card works to placate the savage beast as well ... but that gets costly
<tsedreyt> anyway, back to linux!
<tsedreyt> well, at least ubuntu is free? does that balance a little?
<chadeldridge> lol when you get married you will realize the hilarity of that statement
<chadeldridge> btw has anyone tried cairo-dock .. its pretty smexxy
<tsedreyt> I was always an awn fan
<tsedreyt> takes up less resources too
<chadeldridge> i had graphic artifacts with awn ... so i gave up
<chadeldridge> i still am yet to understand why dvd playback just doesnt work out of the box
<tsedreyt> yeah, I wanted to either run gnome panel or a dock
<tsedreyt> and I could never get enough out of a dock to get rid of the panel
<tsedreyt> so I just configured my panel to what I wanted
<chadeldridge> i always had my panel setup to look exactly like a dock so it wasnt a hard stretch
<tsedreyt> I don't really do graphical launchers
<tsedreyt> I use launchy, and I love it
<chuxxsss> chadeldridge, Thanks it works fine
<chadeldridge> very interesting .. looking at launchy now
<tsedreyt> its really great
<tsedreyt> I hotkeyed win+space
<Hobbsee> chadeldridge: dvd playback:  because it's illegal in some countries.
<Hobbsee> and, y'know, having ubuntu sued wouldn't be cool.
<tsedreyt> it brings up this great little window...I type F for firefox, P for pigeon, it adapts to what you use the most
<chadeldridge> hobbsee:  yeah i figured as much, sad and annoying
<Hobbsee> besides, afaik, the descrambled ones *do* play out of the box
<chadeldridge> tsedreyt .. that would be awesome for my fluxbox install
<chadeldridge> hobbsee: yeah we bought the kid a dvd tonight and i tried to play it and of course it didnt work ... so an hour of fishing later i just gave up, i can play it in vlc but no sound
<Hobbsee> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chadeldridge> all interlaced and nasty lookin
<tsedreyt> that must have been a bummer for him...
 * Hobbsee points at https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback
<chadeldridge> yeah i have the restricted extras installed .. thats the first thing i did but it didnt fix everything
<Hobbsee> but the location has changed, and it's now /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Hobbsee> no, it doesn't...
<thatguy> tsedreyt: any luck yet?
<Hobbsee> restricted extras does *not* contain libdvdcss2.
<chadeldridge> correcy
<chadeldridge> and its not a dpkg anymore .. contained in something else
<Hobbsee> it's a .deb in medibuntu, which is where that script pulls it from
<tsedreyt> thatguy: not yet...
<chadeldridge> thats awesome .. its what i was looking for but counldnt find
<chadeldridge> thanks
<tsedreyt> my bootup time in Ibex is super long, anyone else that way?
<chadeldridge> still no audio though
<Hobbsee> is it muted?
<nkei0> christ, i cannot ge!t this video to play
<tsedreyt> I got an idea
<nkei0> http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/pac_ctnt_988/text/0,2829,DIY_24936_66001,00.html?videoid=74949&nl=DIY-NL_v156_26
<tsedreyt> do sudo apt-get upgrade
<tsedreyt> there is one that says totem-plugin
<tsedreyt> I have no idea what it does, but maybe it'll help you
<nkei0> I uninstalle everything totem, and set everything to mplayer
<nkei0> holy crap nevermind, it just played
<tsedreyt> hm, then forget me
<chadeldridge> nah not muted
<nkei0> that's weird though, the video will play but i have no controls for it
<AirBender> Hello
<tsedreyt> hi
<thiebaude> hi
<AirBender> anyone knows how to remove a package when it's broken?
<AirBender> well, it's more than broken I think
<AirBender> the postinstalation process failed
<thatguy> hi again
<AirBender> and I can't remove it with synaptic/apt-get/dpkg in the normal way
<thatguy> sound still a-failin
<thiebaude> airbender:what about the purge command in the terminal?
<AirBender> tried...
<tsedreyt> sadly.
<AirBender> Errors were encountered while processing: flex-old
<AirBender> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AirBender> I've reported the bug, but want to gain time...
<thiebaude> airbender:is the package in synaptic listed as installed?
<tsedreyt> ...sometimes I don't get ubuntu
<tsedreyt> david@david-laptop:/usr/bin$ Sound: Go!
<tsedreyt> bash: Sound:: command not found
<AirBender> nope, it listed as broken
<thatguy> the googles haven't helped
<thatguy> though i remember someone saying this as a bug earlier
<AirBender> sorry, it's listed as installed
<AirBender> mmm in fact I haven't googled it, because it showed up as a bug since the instalation
<AirBender> when I installed the package, the postinst process crashed
<tsedreyt> you know what's sad? now I do not own a windows computer and saved 150 dollars (buying vista) of parents money by putting gOS on their computer (and despite the fact I am a tight college budget) I find it perfectably acceptable to buy an ubuntu shirt.
<xxploit> someone1 offhand know what the command/setting is that increases the fonts to look better, I used it a while back but cant remember what is was. This is some settings outside the font properties gui app. And it makes fonts look so great.
<tsedreyt> appearance > fonts > sub pixel smoothing
<chadeldridge> xxploit:  cleartype ?
<xxploit> nah
<AaronMT> Anyone experience a problem where sometimes there is no usplash on boot? Other times there is..
<xxploit> it was some terminal command I used or some setting I piped into a file.
<thiebaude> Airbender:hopefully that bug will be fixed soon
 * Hobbsee updates ubuntu-restricted-extras and friends, to more clearly point out that libdvdcss2 is *not* included.
<AirBender> Hope so...
<chadeldridge> lol salt in the wound
<chadeldridge> hobbsee:  well i fixed sound, but none of the controls work (go to title menu or dvd menu) ... but at least it plays, looks like arse though interlaced lines if you stretch it to full scresn
<chadeldridge> ill figure it out later though
<Hobbsee> strange.
<chadeldridge>  /agreed
<slestak_> anyone using nm for pptp vpn succesfully?
<chadeldridge> network-manager?  yes
<tsedreyt> okay lets make a deal, someone write my paper, and ill fix their ubuntu issue
<AirBender> lol
<slestak_> i was struggling with "no valid secrets" error, but someone at launchpad answers helped me past that.  now i am past that, and the same setup I used in gutsy fails
<tsedreyt> or ever, one issue =one page.
<chadeldridge> hobsee:  do you know if it was a feature in 8.10 to make my wireless on/off indicator light flash with activity or its just a cool circumstance that it does it now ?
<slestak_> nm just says VPN connection failed.  var/log/messages gives nothing relevant
<Hobbsee> chadeldridge: it's intended, and tab completion is good
<Hobbsee> chadeldridge: it was a regression in hardy for a whole lot of wifi cards.
<slestak_> chadeldridge: mine flashes steady now when its associated with wap.  used to be steady before II
<chadeldridge> Hobbsee: interesting ...
<Hobbsee> slestak_: yeah, that's what I thought, too...
<Hobbsee> slestak_: now the kernel people have decided it should flash with activitity, it seems.
<Hobbsee> s/it//
<chadeldridge> and sorry tab completion is good .. but broken left fingers right now .. hard to hit it :-D
<chuxxsss> this crossover has problem with publisher
<Hobbsee> oh dear :P
<slestak_> a littel distracting :)
<tsedreyt> has anyone had success with a Gparted liveUSB?
<EyesOfARaven> i installed ubuntu 8.1 to a flash drive using unetboot and it booted to busybox
<EyesOfARaven> the desktop edition
<tsedreyt> I've gotten ubuntu to work of a usb, just not gparted
<EyesOfARaven> i wasnt answering your question
<EyesOfARaven> i was asking for help
<EyesOfARaven> lol
<chadeldridge> what is the question ?
<tsedreyt> oh, my bad.
<EyesOfARaven> i am trying to install ubuntu 8.1 on my eee
<EyesOfARaven> via usb
<slestak_> rebooting, got a new kernel installed.  brb
<EyesOfARaven> and it booted to a busybox
<EyesOfARaven> with some errors
<tsedreyt> have you tired ubootin?
<EyesOfARaven> that's what i used?
<bigfox> Is there a way to make programs running under Wine print?
<EyesOfARaven> print as in to paper?
<bigfox> Yes
<EyesOfARaven> it should wrap to your linux drivers
<EyesOfARaven> assuming the printer works under linux
<chadeldridge> bigfox yes it should by default
<EyesOfARaven> ubuntu 8.1 desktop edition should have a desktop environment
<EyesOfARaven> right..?
<EyesOfARaven> o.O
<bigfox> Hmm.  the print dialog won't come up in Wine programs.  Works fine in linux programs.
<tsedreyt> not it's the feature
<tsedreyt> (yes, it should)
<tsedreyt> any change you had a faulty install to the usb? did you run the check after you booted it?
<bigfox> I tried in Wine notepad and it tells me I must install a printer and retry.
<EyesOfARaven> grub didn't even come from the ubuntu install to the usb
<EyesOfARaven> it booted to my grub on the SSD
<EyesOfARaven> and i modified the boot lines
<EyesOfARaven> to boot to the usb
<EyesOfARaven> ;o
<saxonjf> I'm giving this one more try before just reinstalling the whole shebang.  I have lost all ability to get any kind of sound.  I have no drivers recognized, and volume control won't even give me sliders.  It's just an error message.  Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<EyesOfARaven> do you have pulse-audio installed?
<crimsun> saxonjf: fresh install or distribution upgrade?  also, download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it.
<U236Willy> anyone able to point me in the right direction for getting my nvidia geforce2 (old) card working right in kde4?
<chadeldridge> bigfox:  this may help:  http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/misc-things-to-configure#AEN429
<saxonjf> fresh install. The issue came when I upgraded
<admin_masu3701> hello there... i have a sound problem..can anybody help me out
<U236Willy> and ibex of course
<chadeldridge> saxonjf i am pretty sure thats a known bug right now and its going to fix nothing to fresh install
<chadeldridge> lots of people are having sound issues in ibex it seems
<tsedreyt> (me included)
<tsedreyt> at masu: did it just start when the RC came out?
<crimsun> admin_masu3701: / tsedreyt: please describe your sound problem.
<admin_masu3701> no sound when i want to play youtube
<chadeldridge> admin_masu3701:  do you have any sound anywhere ?
<EyesOfARaven> shot in the dark: try running ur app from a terminal that wont make sound with "padsp <your app>"
<mneptok> admin_masu3701: open a terminal and type "killall pulseaudio" (no quotes) and then try YouTube again.
<EyesOfARaven> because pulse-audio tends to phail :p
<tsedreyt> okay question
<bigfox> Maybe its because I am using the development version of wine from the winehq repo.
<crimsun> well, before we blame pulseaudio, we need to know which arch s/he's using and whether s/he has flashplugin-nonfree and libasound2-plugins installed
<tsedreyt> I goto sound prefecnes
<bigfox> I will change to the one in the ubuntu repo.
<mneptok> crimsun: gnash won;t even display YT videos, never mind deal with audio tracks for them
<tsedreyt> and its on autodetect, I press the test button, and it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused"
<saxonjf> tse, I have the same problem, but no sound at all
<crimsun> mneptok: you may have more knowledge about admin_masu3701's issue; does s/he have gnash, adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<tsedreyt> I've got no sound at all either
<tsedreyt> saxon when did that start for you
<saxonjf> right after I upgraded
<tsedreyt> today?
<mneptok> crimsun: i am assuming since the problem was described as non-functional audio that the video is viewable. that requires flashplugin-nonfree.
<saxonjf> upgrade ---> no sound
<crimsun> tsedreyt: ah, I bet you're hitting the pulseaudio/canberra-gtk-play race
<saxonjf> this morning when I rebooted
<slestak_> chadeldridge: do you get warn[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:956]: Non-zero Async Control Character Maps are not supported! in daemon.log?
<tsedreyt> saxon me too
<crimsun> tsedreyt: try using pulseaudio -k;pulseaudio -D
<tsedreyt> crimsum: ....what?
<chadeldridge> slestak_: huh ?
<saxonjf> would I need to put in sudo before that?
<AaronMT> Anyone experience a problem where sometimes there is no usplash on boot? Other times there is..
<slestak_> trying to debug my pptp failing to connect.  you said yours was working
<crimsun> tsedreyt: there's a known race condition during GNOME session login during which the pulseaudio daemon /appears/, for all intents and purposes, to start correctly but in fact does not.  This results in the symptom you described.
<tsedreyt> pastebin | david@david-laptop:/usr/bin$ pulseaudio -k;pulseaudio -D
<tsedreyt> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<tsedreyt> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<tsedreyt> E: main.c: daemon startup failed.
<chadeldridge> slestak_: ahh sorry let me look
<admin_masu3701> mneptok: i did but didnt return nothin
<thatguy> back to getting angry due to lack of sound
<tsedreyt> thatguy: we have a lead!
<tsedreyt> crimsum: any fix?
<thatguy> okay
<thatguy> i took the crimsun command
<crimsun> tsedreyt: yes, a couple.  One is disabling sound events.
<chuxxsss> chadeldridge, crossover keep crashing publisher
<tsedreyt> you mean the log in sounds?
<saxonjf> When I tried that, it failed to kill daemon
<crimsun> tsedreyt: all sound events, but sure, includes that
<thatguy> i get everything tsedreyt gets except for the E: main.c
<mneptok> admin_masu3701: it won;t
<mneptok> admin_masu3701: try YouTube now
<saxonjf> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<saxonjf> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon.
<saxonjf> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<slestak_> hers a pastebin of the relevant part of /var/log/daemon.log
<slestak_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62313/
<chadeldridge> slestak_: i do not seem to have those errors sorry
<slestak_> ty for looking
<crimsun> saxonjf: ok, and does `paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' work audibly?
<slestak_> are you running 2.6.27-7?
<thatguy> yes
<tsedreyt> oh god, my inner newb is showing,....how do I do that?
<admin_masu3701> mneptok: it aint working
<crimsun> tsedreyt: another method is to further alter the order in which pulseaudio is started during GNOME session login
<crimsun> tsedreyt: do what?
<mneptok> admin_masu3701: then PulseAudio is probably not the issue. how did you install Flash?
<tsedreyt> okay how would I alter the order?
<wgrant> Oh no, it's mneptok.
<chuxxsss> chadeldridge,  what a waste of money crossover is
<crimsun> tsedreyt: well, the easiest method is simply to rename the file
<tsedreyt> crimsum: I'd hate to have you walk me through all this, seeing as I am completely lost, is there a guide you could point me to?
<admin_masu3701> mnptok: oh yet...i was having flash problem for a while...i didnt know how to install it...but after it didnt ask me to download flash
<chadeldridge> chuxxsss:  i told you about 20 times that there was no diff between trial version and full, plus there is about 10000 pages of documentation on that site you ignored.  There was no point in buying it if trial did not work
<mneptok> admin_masu3701: in a terminal, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" (no quotes)
<crimsun> tsedreyt: sorry, no guide, but it's fairly straightforward:  sudo mv /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio /etc/X11/Xsession.d/59pulseaudio
<crimsun> tsedreyt: please log out of GNOME and back in to test.
<thatguy> back
<thatguy> where is the status of the sound problem
<tsedreyt> crimsum: is that it>
<thatguy> crimsun: i guess i shoudl follow what youa re saying to
<crimsun> tsedreyt: sorry, what do you mean by "is that it"?
<admin_masu3701> mneptok: what is that command?
<tsedreyt> crim: ill be back, ill tell you how it goes.
<thatguy> me too crimsun
<mneptok> admin_masu3701: it will install some software that has restrtive licenses (so Ubuntu can't inculde them by default) but that most people will want. like the Flash plugin. ;)
<dick-richardson> How do I keep ubuntu from automounting removable media? It's borking up what I need to do w/the device in gparted
<chrono13> I just upgraded my family's computer to 8.10 which fixed some lingering issues in 8.04. On the first account that I logged into, I clicked OK (instead of Upgrade) to the logout menu. I want to change this, and upgrade the logoff menu to the new style and have all of the accounts be the same. How do I bring up that upgrade option again?
<dick-richardson> system --> preferences --> removable drives and media isn't there anymore
<admin_masu3701> mneptok: thats cool... i will take note of that
<konam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288863 in ubuntu "Intrepid Ibex hangs when shutting down or restarting..." [Undecided,New]
<tsedreyt> crimsum
<tsedreyt> marry me?
<crimsun> no?
<tsedreyt> well, okay, but it worked. thank you.
<chadeldridge> gj on that one
<tsedreyt> saxonjf, you still here?
<crimsun> tsedreyt: can you confirm with several addition logout-login cycles?  possibly toss in a cold boot, too?
<chuxxsss> chadeldridge,  said trial finish before it started and I needed to make a flyer for council elections mate
<crimsun> tsedreyt: additional*
<tsedreyt> I did one logout login and one cold boot
<crimsun> tsedreyt: the more, the merrier
<tsedreyt> okay
<tsedreyt> ill be back ot let you know how it goes
<crimsun> note: it doesn't fix the issue, just makes it more difficult to trigger the race
<crimsun> we really need pulseaudio to provide more precise information regarding sink and source connection status
<dick-richardson> any suggestions on preventing ubuntu from automounting my thumbdrive?
<freeksh0w86> Why am I getting a busybox prompt trying to boot up the new Kubuntu 8.10 RC i386 on a machine with 1 GB of RAM and normal hardware that works with 8.04?
<crimsun> freeksh0w86: perhaps you need to regenerate the initramfs?
<thatguy> lback
<freeksh0w86> what does that mean then?
<mneptok> freeksh0w86: take a look in your BIOS settings, too. if you can toggle different IDE modes, try different modes and see if they work.
<crimsun> konam: that's a duplicate of bug 274995.  Please test my ~ppa2 deb (see the comments toward the end of the bug report page).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274995 in alsa-utils "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274995
<slestak_> does NM pptp plugin source /etc/ppp/options.pptp?  It seems to contradict the setting from the NM gui...
<thatguy> crimsun: still no sound
<thatguy> could this have anything to do with torrentflux problems
<crimsun> thatguy: did you rename the file from 70 to 59?
<thatguy> ?
<thatguy> i guess i missed that part
<crimsun> thatguy: err, yeah...
<crimsun> thatguy: 22:48 < crimsun> tsedreyt: sorry, no guide, but it's fairly straightforward:  sudo mv /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio /etc/X11/Xsession.d/59pulseaudio
<thatguy> sudo mv /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio /etc/X11/Xsession.d/59pulseaudio <--i did that before i restarted
<admin_masu3701> mneptok: thank you ...it works now
<crimsun> thatguy: ok, and are you still getting an invalid stream error?
<mneptok> admin_masu3701: smashing!
<thatguy> this?" W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<thatguy> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<admin_masu3701> mneptok: haha
<thatguy> what that
<crimsun> thatguy: no, not that.  I mean, when you attempt something like `paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav'
<slestak_> thatguy: googling for that error nets lots of hits.  arch linux, ubuntu, looks kinda common
<thatguy> what does paplay do?
<crimsun> thatguy: plays a wav file through pulseaudio
<thatguy> failed to open file
<freeksh0w86> oh well i hope they fix the issue in the final CD. I've never had to mess with bios settings to avoid "busybox" and i'm not going to either.
<thatguy> oh wait i was using a .ogg file
<crimsun> thatguy: can you pastebin the entire command that you typed/pasted and its output?
<crimsun> thatguy: ah
<thatguy> okay i put in a wav file
<thatguy> nothing
<tsedreyt> still working!
<thatguy> the next line is the xxxx@dell
<crimsun> thatguy: what do you mean by "nothing"?
<thatguy> me@dell:~$ paplay '/home/me/Music/ITCrowedEmergency#.wav'
<thatguy> me@dell:~$
<thatguy> inbetween that there is no sound output
<crimsun> thatguy: do you get an actual error message resembling "invalid stream", or does it simply... ah, so it was inaudible?
<admin_masu3701> when is ubuntu 8.10 coming out?
<saxonjf> Failed to open file
<thatguy> admin_masu3701: 6 days
<admin_masu3701> thatguy: how will we get it? I have 8.10 beta
<crimsun> thatguy: ok, can you download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it?
<thatguy> it'll probably say something like "partial upgrade available" on the day of the release and it will fix a few bugs
<thatguy> also it is at rc now
<saxonjf> All right, crimsun, do you think I'm a lost cause, or would a fresh reinstall help
<tsedreyt> saxonjf
<tsedreyt> did you try what he told me?
<crimsun> saxonjf: when you run the alsa-info.sh script, does it return a long url?
<crimsun> tsedreyt: saxonjf's issue is different
<tsedreyt> okay
<thatguy> crimsun: download it? i get the code
<saxonjf> It doesn't run any url into a website at all...
<thatguy> or is this some wget thing i'm not aware of
<crimsun> thatguy: yes, save it as a text file, then invoke it using bash
<crimsun> saxonjf: what does the script do instead?
<konam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288863 in ubuntu "Intrepid Ibex hangs when shutting down or restarting... (dup-of: 274995)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 274995 in alsa-utils "shutdown freeze on alsa shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed]
<konam> someone has any idea?
<crimsun> konam: yes, I already responded to you.
<crimsun> konam: I.e., please try the ~ppa2 deb in my PPA.
<thatguy> crimsun: it opens it in wine
<crimsun> thatguy: ...in wine???
<thatguy> yea
<konam> crimsun sorry, left the laptop for a few minutes and pick it up now and your comment wasn't reachable
<filth_> hm?
<crimsun> thatguy: um, did you save the file and then execute it using bash?
<thatguy> i type the '/home/xxx/desktop/alsa test' and then it opens it in bash
<thatguy> i mean in bash and it opens it in wine
<crimsun> thatguy: err, you're supposed to save the file to your Desktop (or wherever), then execute `bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh' in a Terminal
<saxonjf> crimsun what's the command I would need to run with the script?  I know nothing about command lines
<crimsun> saxonjf: see what I just typed above to thatguy
<thatguy> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=abe72f098821c00fcca8bac36f4ae6886723f0fd
<thatguy> crimsun: ^^
<crimsun> thatguy: thanks, please wait a sec
<saxonjf> crimsun, no such file or directory
<konam> crimsun daniel t chen?
<crimsun> thatguy: please remove the model=3stack quirk
<crimsun> konam: yes
<thatguy> how?
<crimsun> thatguy: did you place the quirk into a file?
<thatguy> possibly
<crimsun> thatguy: I.e., `grep -nH 3stack /etc/modprobe.d/*'
<filth_> eh, i need a new wallpaper.
<thatguy> /etc/modprobe.d/lanai-sound:1:options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<crimsun> thatguy: right, remove that quirk.
<thatguy> i think i did put it in to fix a previous problem
<thatguy> how do i remove it?
<crimsun> thatguy: either comment it out (place a '#' at the beginning of the line), or remove the file
<saxonjf> crimson, when I tried to run it, it asked me if I wanted to run it from the terminal, run it straight or just open the text rile
<crimsun> saxonjf: you need to open a Terminal, then execute the script
<thatguy> crimsun: i mean what command do i type into bash in order to obtain the ability to comment it out?
<crimsun> saxonjf: why are you using 2.6.25-2-386
<td123> crimsun: he probably isn't
<crimsun> thatguy: well, you can edit the file in an editor (use gksu 'gedit /etc/modprobe.d/lanai-sound')
<crimsun> td123: how do you figure?  that information is culled directly from uname -r.
<konam> brb
<thatguy> done
<thatguy> crimsun: next?
<crimsun> please confirm that the line is commented by running the same grep command from prior
<thatguy> /etc/modprobe.d/lanai-sound:1:#options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<thatguy> /etc/modprobe.d/lanai-sound~:1:options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<crimsun> thatguy: ok, now sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/lanai-sound~
<thatguy> done
<crimsun> thatguy: (you need to erase the backup file)
<crimsun> thatguy: now, please reboot
<thatguy> k
<nekostar> wow
<nekostar> i gotta say
<nekostar> yall are knocking this one outta the park so far
<nekostar> tho stability's not great
<nekostar> anyone else's fast-user-switcher-applet not showing?
<saxonjf> crimsun, upgrading generic kernel now
<crimsun> saxonjf: ok
<saxonjf> looks as though it'll take a little while.  30min or so.  I don't have the world's greatest frontside bus and only have 1.5Gb of RAM
<konam> crimsun it didn't work
<crimsun> konam: ok, can you ifdown the wifi interface(s) before rebooting/shutting down to test if that resolves the hang?
<konam> crimsun how do i do that?
<konam> ifdown wlan0?
<crimsun> konam: if wlan0 is the interface, yes
<konam> crimsun I'm supposed to be disconnected by now? if i was then that comment didn't work.
<nekostar> wow you gotta love regular expressions.. so amazingly powerful
 * nekostar stabs crimsun hello
 * nekostar stabs crdlb hi too
<nekostar> ;D
<crimsun> konam: you're supposed to issue the ifdown after logging out of GNOME and into a tty
<saxonjf> crimsun restarting
<konam> crimsun killing gnome or just loging out of my session?
<DanaG> Argh, where do I find man pages for things like glLight3fv?
<chowmeined> ok who broke atheros
<chowmeined> seriously, stop messing with stuff
<chowmeined> that last kernel update where you conveniently disabled the atheros driver
<chowmeined> yeah, that was dumb
<crimsun> konam: either
<crimsun> chowmeined: the bug report # is in the linux changelog.
<crimsun> DanaG: die.net?
<saxonjf> crimsun, you there?
<crimsun> saxonjf: yes
<chowmeined> crimsun, and what about all the people using it?
<saxonjf> crimsun, I have audio in mp3 form
<saxonjf> I am trying flash and youtube
<crimsun> chowmeined: the best forum for your comments would be in said bug report
<chowmeined> interesting
<crimsun> chowmeined: namely, the Canonical-employed kernel team does not frequent this channel
<chowmeined> oh, them
<saxonjf> crimsun, it's looking good.  Sounds good and I am up and running
<chowmeined> speaking of the kernel
<crimsun> saxonjf: great
<chowmeined> why is libata so broken when driving PATA controllers (specifically intel ones).. didnt anybody notice the whole 4MB/s throughput?
<saxonjf> cimsun, is there some place I can write a testimonial for you or something.  I feel indebted.
<chowmeined> not only is it broken now, but its been broken since edgy eft
<crimsun> chowmeined: seriously, these are questions best posed to either the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list or the #ubuntu-kernel channel
<chowmeined> crimsun, they dont listen
<chowmeined> obviously
<chowmeined> i just would like somebody to bash their face in for being retarded
<saxonjf> Do you have an ubuntu wiki page where I can praise you or something?
<crimsun> saxonjf: no need, just enjoy your 8.10 configuration
<chowmeined> crimsun, to be fair, ive already been through the bug reports
<saxonjf> crimsun, you went way above and beyond the call of duty, and I wish I could express some appreciation
<chowmeined> crimsun, people report.. and the only responses are meta-messages from the bug tracking system
<crimsun> chowmeined: have you considered purchasing a support contract?
<chowmeined> crimsun, why would i do that?
<chowmeined> im not spending money on something that cant even get ATA support right (though to be fair thats not ubuntu's fault but the buggy libata implementation in the linux kernel)
<chowmeined> as usual, ill probably have to fix it myself
<DanaG> crimsun: I meant package.
<crimsun> chowmeined: I empathize with the frustration, but venting here is unlikely to accomplish anything for 8.10.
<chowmeined> crimsun, im aware of this
<sebsebseb> is KDE3  available for  Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex from the rep, it does not seem to be available
<chowmeined> its too late to really do anything anyways
<crimsun> DanaG: perhaps ping in #ubuntu-x sometime after 8.10's release?
<saxonjf> thanks again
<sebsebseb> repo
<crimsun> saxonjf: yw
<chowmeined> its not like they are going to fix a bug thats been around since edgy in the next hmm 6 days
<crimsun> chowmeined: precisely
<chowmeined> crimsun, exactly
<DanaG> OpenGL man pages don't seem to be anywhere easily findable.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm experiencing an issue with the NVIDIA X server.  On startup, it gives me a smaller resolution (not sure if it's 800x600 or 1024x768), but I have to manually change it to 1280x1024.  When I try to save the configuration, the NVIDIA X server settings program crashes.  It keeps the resolution for the session, but when I reboot I have to do it all over again
<jdsbluedevl> is this a known issue?
<crimsun> DanaG: even opengl.org?
<DanaG> Oh, I didn't look there; I meant to use the package manager.
<darthanubis> very active channel now:)
<darthanubis> my pc likes 8.10
<td123> darthanubis: give it 2 weeks and it will be silent as a mouse
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm experiencing an issue with the NVIDIA X server.  On startup, it gives me a smaller resolution (not sure if it's 800x600 or 1024x768), but I have to manually change it to 1280x1024.  When I try to save the configuration, the NVIDIA X server settings program crashes.  It keeps the resolution for the session, but when I reboot I have to do it all over again.  Is this a known issue?
<td123> jdsbluedevl: search launchpad.
<td123> if you can't find it, report it
<jdsbluedevl> yeah, found it, bug #286424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286424 in nvidia-settings "nvidia-settings crashes when user clicks Save To X Configuration File" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286424
<cohete> Default screen resolution on Ibex is too high, proper resolution not listed in resolution control panel. How do I change it?
<noaxi> hello anyone else having strange behaviour, as in system freezes unless keypressed ?
<darthanubis> no
<noaxi> while booting the laptop it freezes at a certain moment..
<crdlb> cohete: video card? monitor type?
<darthanubis> cohete, I can't seem to change it. I just make sure the xog is correct
<darthanubis> xorg.conf
<noaxi> from that moement on unless a key is pressed or the mouse is moved/mousebutton pressed the system freezes whatever is is doing
<darthanubis> This screen resoltion thing has never worked
<darthanubis> sorry
<darthanubis> not resolution
<darthanubis> reffresh speed
<cohete> monitor is the lcd on my laptop. I want 1280x800, i currently have 1920x1200. video card is nvidia, wanna say 6 series, using nvidia-glx drivers
<EyesOfARaven> i installed the eee ubuntu support pack from http://code.google.com/p/eee-ubuntu-support/ and it borked my video drivers (i probably shuddnt hav done it as i had direct rendering and proper res already)
<EyesOfARaven> ..
<darthanubis> ouch
<crdlb> cohete: so the screen pans to fit the that resolution now?
<cohete> no, it fits without panning
<cohete> which is really weird, since i'm pretty sure 1280x800 is the native res
<nekostar> cohete install nvidia-settings and doublecheck your scaling
<EyesOfARaven> can someone help me get rid of this driver
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<nekostar> hm. would someone mind telling me where editing the programs that are running in my session function is?
<cohete> it was doing the 1920x1200 thing before i installed nvidia-glx
<nekostar> the one where i could set some arbitrary app that's running to say restart when crashing..
<darthanubis> nekostar, system>session
<nekostar> darthanubis run that
<nekostar> notice a missing tab or two?
<EyesOfARaven> can someone help me
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> EyesOfARaven one sec
<darthanubis> !ask: EyesOfARaven
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crdlb> cohete: what model laptop is it?
<darthanubis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nekostar> oh ok
<nekostar> EyesOfARaven you had to compile it?
<nekostar> thats awesome
<nekostar> change into the dir you compiled it from
<prometheanfire> does anyone have a nvidia 9XXX series working with RC1?
<nekostar> and do sudo make uninstall
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.27-7-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[19 hours, 32 minutes] | cpu[Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz SMP (4 processors), 2399.989 MHz (19200.16 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 1680x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2 powered by NVIDIA Cor
<nekostar> poration with driver 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.80] | xchat[Version: 2.8.6] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<cohete> crdlb, clevo m38aw
<jdsbluedevl> ok, resolution issue fixed.   However, I noticed that when I press the J key for the first time during login, it displays "E", but not again after that
<jdsbluedevl> is this a known issue?
<EyesOfARaven> nekostar: i ran the installer script
<EyesOfARaven> but yeah i think i can find the dir it references
<EyesOfARaven> ill give that a go..
<EyesOfARaven> eh
<EyesOfARaven> it is precompiled
<darthanubis> nekostar, where you get that script from?
<darthanubis> nekostar, where you get that script from?
<darthanubis> :(
<darthanubis> sorry
<nekostar> darthanubis i got it from someone quite a while ago
<EyesOfARaven> nekostar: is there not just a "redetect what driver ubuntu was using when it was installed" button
<nekostar> i think it used to be in a package somewhere
<nekostar> EyesOfARaven no there's not
<EyesOfARaven> ;p
<nekostar> you ran an installer script?
<EyesOfARaven> yes
<nekostar> ok gimme bit
<nekostar> i'll grab the stuff and look
<EyesOfARaven> thanks mate
<nekostar> i'm modding my themes rite now
<nekostar> which as we all know is crucial
<nekostar> ;d
<EyesOfARaven> my display resolution and direct rendering are a bit more crucial to me
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<nekostar> ok look
<nekostar> EyesOfARaven
<EyesOfARaven> yep?
<nekostar> i'm thinking of punishing u
<EyesOfARaven> whaifor
<nekostar> clean_previous.sh sound familiar?
<nekostar> ~____~
<EyesOfARaven> i saw that
<EyesOfARaven> ;p
<EyesOfARaven> that fix it?
<EyesOfARaven> didnt wanna run it blindly
<nekostar> thats the uninstaller!
<EyesOfARaven> hehe
<nekostar> open the file
<nekostar> look inside
<EyesOfARaven> why the hell didnt they name it uninstall
<EyesOfARaven> rofl
<nekostar> rm -i /etc/rc*.d/*eee*.sh rm -i /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-*eee*
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> no clue
<nekostar> but hey on the upside
<nekostar> that'l prolly get all of it!!
<EyesOfARaven> on the upside im not screwed
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<nekostar> then you just gotta delete the nvidia driver u got
<EyesOfARaven> there is no nvidia driver
<nekostar> and then run jockey-gtk etc
<EyesOfARaven> what is jockey-gtk
<EyesOfARaven> ;o
<nekostar> or whatever else
<nekostar> jockey-gtk is the actual app that pops up for restricted hardware drivers!
<nekostar> i'm sure youll understand how happy i was to finally figure that out
<nekostar> i had to fix Several hardy installs by hand!!
<nekostar> anyway
<darthanubis> nekostar, would you dcc me the script?
<nekostar> oh yeah htats what i was doing
<nekostar> lol
<noaxi> as soon as the fsck completes the system freezes up unless a key is pressed (example CTRL ALT or any other key)
<nekostar> noaxi eh?
<nekostar> darthanubis accept ^^
<noaxi> from that moment on the system needs at least on key pressed to do anything at all..
<darthanubis> :) thx
<nekostar> just put that in .xchat2 and your good to go next time u start it - there is also under _w_indows a script window where u can load it
<nekostar> np
<nekostar> ;>
<nekostar> saves me the trouble of pastebin
<nekostar> noaxi wth?
<noaxi> I was thinking the same thing..
<nekostar> what's dmesg give u
<noaxi> dmesg is frozen as well..
<nekostar> also check /var/logs/[sysinfo|messages]
<nekostar> noaxi try booting with acpi=off noacpi apic=off noapic
<noaxi> unless any key pressed then the system continues until key released
<nekostar> sounds wierd but they solve a lOT of pROBLEMS
<nekostar> :D
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> ok lets get this right
<nekostar> system hangs unless a key is being pressed actively?
<nekostar> then it's fine?
<noaxi> no soft is doing anything.. so no syslog  nothing..
<noaxi> no error messages..
<nekostar> kb/mouse error likely
<noaxi> no to try noacip..
<nekostar> ?
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> btw
<nekostar> when its working do a: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<nekostar> then when it quits working and starts etc etc
<nekostar> you should get some stdout
<EyesOfARaven> that did not successfully remove it
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<EyesOfARaven> it just removed the driver, didnt fix any of the stuff
<EyesOfARaven> lol
<EyesOfARaven> im gonna reinstall, as much as that sucks..
<nekostar> EyesOfARaven what's broken?
<EyesOfARaven> the video driver
<nekostar> no need to reinstall ~_~
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> your in intrepid rite?
<EyesOfARaven> yes
<nekostar> kk one sec
<nekostar> i'll give you something nasty
<noaxi> btw I was running nosplash so any dmesg or any other messages should be visible as it is booting
<EyesOfARaven> i couldnt find xorgtextcfg or xorgconfig
<EyesOfARaven> or id've mucked with those
<EyesOfARaven> i suppose u use x11
<EyesOfARaven> but i dunno shit about lowlevel configgin that
<nekostar> HEY
<nekostar> WHO BROKE APT!
<nekostar> ~_~
<Tim183> still no support for my ar5007eg on release candidate
<EyesOfARaven> satan?
<Tim183> i thought ath5k was supposed to fix that
<nekostar> E: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<EyesOfARaven> i reckon ur regex was invalid, nekostar
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<nekostar> ......
<EyesOfARaven> lol
<noaxi> now It's showing normal behaviour..
<noaxi> as in it's not freezing..
<nekostar> ok now i'm getting there
<nekostar> noaxi that might be something to do with it
<noaxi> hmm 2.6.27 bug ?
<nekostar> acpi?
<nekostar> dunno
<Tim183> does anyone have any tips to help, ive tried every possible forum post and blog discussion for the last 3 months on hardy... i thought intrepid would be the fix, but it appears not
<nekostar> you should make sure mobo bios updated and whatnot
<nekostar> Tim183 ?
<nekostar> oh
<Tim183> still no support for my ar5007eg on release candidate
<noaxi> acpi was working with 8.04.1
<Tim183> i thought ath5k was supposed to fix that
<noaxi> ath5k is disabled ..
<noaxi> 2.6.27.3 should fix ath5k
<Tim183> ah ok
<noaxi> it also has a fix for usb polling wich which might have something to do with the strange freeze I have
<Tim183> how do I get that?
<EyesOfARaven> is AR242x supposed to work?
<EyesOfARaven> mine is detected but wont connect
<EyesOfARaven> i can see my network
<nekostar> hm
<Tim183> mine isnt even detected
<nekostar> oh well
<nekostar> reinstalling would be faster
<nekostar> have at it
<EyesOfARaven> it takes a long time
<EyesOfARaven> actually, nekostar
<EyesOfARaven> a good hour
<EyesOfARaven> im on an eeepc
<noaxi> ath5k is disabled in the current version
<nekostar> well
<EyesOfARaven> so if u can spare me the pain
<EyesOfARaven> please by all means do
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<nekostar> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia* xserver*
<Tim183> noaxi: so how should I approach this then?
<nekostar> then sudo apt-get clean
<nekostar> then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or whatever one's your fav
<EyesOfARaven> nekostar: why do u keep referring to an nvidia driver
<EyesOfARaven> :p
 * nekostar shrugs
<Tim183> I'm on release candiate at the moment, just running update manager at the moment
<nekostar> nvidia or whatever else
<EyesOfARaven> it is an intel driver
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<nekostar> intel?
<nekostar> oh
<EyesOfARaven> yes
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<noaxi> be patient or be bold and compile 2.6.27.3.......... be warned for ADVANCED users only..
<nekostar> what driver?
<EyesOfARaven> the one that came with the scripts
<EyesOfARaven> dude
<EyesOfARaven> just tell me how to reconfig x
<Tim183> im not advanced
<EyesOfARaven> cuz i hav no idea, and im sure that'll fix it
<EyesOfARaven> i just am not familiar with lowlevel x11
<nekostar> oh
<EyesOfARaven> only xorg
<nekostar> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nekostar> ^_6
<nekostar> at the end do medium
<Tim183> noaxi: when will it be fixed?
<nekostar> frankly EyesOfARaven
<nekostar> just nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nekostar> and edit the driver
<nekostar> but that dpkg-reconfigure is nice too to get everything .. /me shrugs
<EyesOfARaven> the problem is i dont know the original one
<noaxi> it's fixed in the most recent kernel .. so I'd think whenever it's recompiled and added to repository
<EyesOfARaven> or i'd just do that
<Tim183> noaxi: how long are we looking at?
<Tim183> im considering attempting to pull the laptop apart and switching the wireless card over to a compatible one
<Tim183> ive been trying to get this thing to work for 3 months now
<noaxi> strangely enough ath5k is supposed to be included in kernel 2.6.27 so it should work..
<digdug> I'm unable to see an external hard drive, that I can see fine in vista (rebooted multiple times to each OS to make sure the drive wasn't being flaky)
<digdug> I was able to see it in 8.04 as well
<EyesOfARaven> lol my wifi works in 8.10 while two separate eee-specific distros failed
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<Tim183> how do i check my current kernel?
<EyesOfARaven> uname -a
<thatguy> crimsun: thanks it works now
<digdug> yeah, wifi seems to work well in ubuntu
<EyesOfARaven> the other distros were ubuntu too
<thatguy> flash is very slow for me
<digdug> do they include out of the box broadcom support now, too?
<EyesOfARaven> and packaged with drivers for my specific hardware
<thatguy> but that's normal
<EyesOfARaven> and they failed miserably, it makes me lol
<Tim183> 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Wed Oct 22 01:30:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EyesOfARaven> i cant change my damn resolution to what i need
<EyesOfARaven> apparently drivers are fine now
<EyesOfARaven> i added a line for the res in xorg
<EyesOfARaven> but it didnt work
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Just upgraded to 8.10 - and it broke networking both wired and wireless for me.. :) on my test laptop..  Bummer.. Trying a clean install now.
<dr_willis> EyesOfARaven,  lately ive seen a few  people with X issues that just need a proper 'modes' line in the xorg.conf.
<EyesOfARaven> i did that tho
<EyesOfARaven> didnt help
<Tim183> noaxi: im on 2.6.27... so why no atheroos support?
<dr_willis> EyesOfARaven,  i got so annoyed at X one day. I just moved the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.why_dont_you_work   and restarted X with no xorg.conf  :) and it worked....
<dr_willis> Still not sure what hapened there.
<EyesOfARaven> that's a good plan
<EyesOfARaven> i find that works with many x issues with other files
<EyesOfARaven> why not the conf
<EyesOfARaven> i shall try it
<dr_willis> I got archives of my old xorg.conf for my old machines/releases..
<dr_willis> some times i grab one of them.
<EyesOfARaven> didnt work.
<dr_willis> bummmer.
<nekostar> darthanubis  http://bayimg.com/MALneAabj :>>
<noaxi> search in google for LP: #288148
<nekostar> EyesOfARaven
<nekostar> you didnt do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg??????!?!
<EyesOfARaven> yes i did
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<nekostar> as punishment u also must click on my link for the pix of my desktop!
<EyesOfARaven> that GAVE me the nearly blank file
<EyesOfARaven> lol.
<nekostar> you must have picked some funky options
<EyesOfARaven> i mostly let it pick for itself
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<Tim183> noaxi: yes I did
<nekostar> .................
<Tim183> what am i looking for?
 * nekostar shakes head
<nekostar> ok thats it
<nekostar> go look cauze my desktop's hawter than yours <.>
<EyesOfARaven> i program my own shells
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<nekostar> and now i go to get properly plastered
<EyesOfARaven> anyway im gonna reinstall ubuntu
<EyesOfARaven> so i can just forget this ever happened
<EyesOfARaven> :D
<EyesOfARaven> ooo i know
<EyesOfARaven> i can boot the live cd
<EyesOfARaven> rather, usb
<EyesOfARaven> and then copy it's xorg
<EyesOfARaven> into mine
<EyesOfARaven> :D
<EyesOfARaven> old trick..
<noaxi> Tim183: investigate
<Tim183> ok, but I'm a newbie :)
<nekostar> EyesOfARaven
<nekostar> no need to boot it
<nekostar> just go to terminal and pop that puppy in
<nekostar> manually mount if u gotta
<Tim183>  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<nekostar> just stop gdm while yer doing it so that when your done booom its working no installing
<nekostar> but that wont work i bet
 * dr_willis has missed the actual problem somehow...
<dr_willis> :)
<Tim183> will that command work?
<noaxi> Tim183: sorry I got to go afk.. and eat some breakfast.. wont be back for some time..
<digdug> I can't get my external hard drive to show up in 8.10
<dr_willis> digdug,  ive noticed an issue with exteranal vfat/ntfs thumbdrives also.. but ext2/3 worked..
<digdug> ah, it is ntfs
<dr_willis> had a some error about wrong mount arguments. i recall
<digdug> fdisk isn't even seeing mine
<digdug> but lsusb does see the usb device
<prometheanfire> I installed nvidia-glx-177 before installing xorg-core; I then tried to remove nvidia-glx-177 and cannot becaue apt is having issues, how do you reset apt?
<dr_willis> I just mounted them manually from the command line..  You are running fdisk as root?
<digdug> well, as su
<digdug> sudo -s, I mean
<dr_willis> if fdisk isent showing the devices.. then.. well. thats a deeper issue.
<digdug> vista and 8.04 see it fine
<dr_willis> check 'dmesg' output as ya plugin/remove the device..
<dr_willis> could its confused about it.
<digdug> hmm, didn't even need to unplug it
<digdug> lots and lots of lines about sdd
<digdug> basically, this repeated over and over again:
<digdug> [ 2459.363142] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<digdug> [ 2459.365132] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<prometheanfire> has anyone gotten a nvidia 9XXX series card working?
<digdug> hmm, buffer i/o error on device sdd when I unplug it
<dr_willis> digdug,  Hmm.. to be 'safest' i would boot to windows and check the filesystem on that device.. and perhaps try a different usb port.
<prometheanfire> I take that as a no
<dr_willis> prometheanfire,  from what i gather a lot can depend on the exact card.
<dr_willis> I just have an 8800gtsxxx  so no personal experience.
<digdug> alright, thanks for the tips, be back later
<FFForever> how can i search the ppa for python 2.6?
<prometheanfire> hmmm, 64bit 8.04 supported the cards but I cannot get it working in 32bit 8.10
<dr_willis> sounds like driver/version/kernel issues.
<dr_willis> 8.10 offered 2 different nvidia drivers in the  restricted drivers config tool for my laptop.. perhaps you need tot ry the other driver?
<prometheanfire> as far as I know only 177 supports the 9000 series cards
<dr_willis> but wasent the older ubuntu not using 177?
<dr_willis> I cant keep up with version #'s and the latest cards..  Im too poor. :)
<prometheanfire> I think it was using nvidia-glx-new which was really an older version of 177
<noaxi> dr_willis: you mean your frugal enough to survice the curren crunch ;-)
<noaxi> survive
<dr_willis> noaxi,  for now.. I work for Chrysler.. so we dont know whats going to happen.
<prometheanfire> now I cannot remove the 177 driver to install xserver-xorg-core (xserver wants to overwrite a file that is provided by the 177 driver that is already installed)
<noaxi> I am frual enough to survive any crunch..
<noaxi> *frugal
<dr_willis> Living on Instanat Noodles - sucks. :)
<prometheanfire> but it is effective
<noaxi> instant noodles are expensive healthwise
<noaxi> learn to cook..
<dr_willis> I dont use that salt package. :) i use them as a side dish with some  steemed chicken brests
<prometheanfire> spaghetti is good enough
<noaxi> just as long as u use the rice noodle ( mihoen ) type
<noaxi> wi:-)
<|Cyb3rPunk|> how do i make ubuntu remember my session so when i restart and login my old session opens
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ? any one
<|Cyb3rPunk|> hello?
<noaxi> System->preferences->Sessions ^options
<|Cyb3rPunk|> dont have a session menu in that section
<Tim183> can anyone help me with my atheros card
<|Cyb3rPunk|> why is there no session menu in there
<frybye> Hi - how to add gweather??
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i still got no luck with this " Session^options "
<|Cyb3rPunk|> maybe someone can help me with the next step on my list how can i make my user acount have root permisson
<dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<dr_willis> :)
<|Cyb3rPunk|> thats a joke right
<dr_willis> Oh wait.. you want to set up a user with root  privilages..
<dr_willis> one alters the sudoers and groups for that.. but  i forget how.
<dr_willis> There was some GUI tool for it also.
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i have a user account but want to be able to edit a file in root but dont want to have to go out and login as root
<dr_willis> |Cyb3rPunk|,  if its the first initial user, you would use the sudo command. If that user does not have sudo rights. then you need to give them sudo rights.
<frybye> dr_willis: looks like he dosent know about sudo etc.. or?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> how do i do that?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> kinda new to linux
<dr_willis> <dr_willis> one alters the sudoers and groups for that.. but  i forget how.
<DanaG> sudo adduser username groupname
<dr_willis> so you no longer have your initial user you made during install?
<DanaG> admin group will give sudo priveliges.
<dr_willis> ah admin group. :) thats it..
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i have my inatial user acoutn i'm in it now
<DanaG> er, misspelled 'privileges'.  Yeah, I am obsessive-compulsive about my own spelling, but not about others'.
<dr_willis> |Cyb3rPunk|,  then you should be able to do a 'sudo nano /file/to/edit' and edit somthing as root
<frybye> can sbdy tell me where the applets are in intrepid?? - I am trying to add the gweather applet but cant find it...?
<DanaG> Try adding a location to the clock applet.
<DanaG> Clock applet does weather.
<|Cyb3rPunk|> no easer way to do that so i can point and click :D
<frybye> thanks DanaG
<|Cyb3rPunk|> like i said new
<chowmeined> is it possible to continue t he boot process after getting dropped to initramfs shell?
<chowmeined> i fixed the issue
<DanaG> ctrl-d
<dr_willis> Theres some user admin tools in the menus.
<DanaG> exits shell.
<chowmeined> thanks
<DanaG> It works in other places, too -- ctrl-d gives EOF (End Of File).
<chowmeined> er, it just says the same error again
<jameswf> when i try to install a os X widget it silently fails....
<chowmeined> but the error is untrue
<chowmeined> it says /dev/hda1 doesnt exist, except it does, and i just mounted it
<DanaG> Odd.
<chowmeined> busybox is a liar!
<dr_willis> busybox is like a whole OS in one little app. :) its amazing what it can do.
<esac> how do i modify x settings now that xorg.conf is gone ? I need to set nvidia option DPI 96x96 on my system
<digdug> dr_willis: vista's scan disk found errors in the master file table on that drive, not sure if that fixed it or not, I still have to reboot again
<|Cyb3rPunk|> think i give up...
<DanaG> Few displays are actually 96 DPI... many are 86 or 99 or something.
<chowmeined> oh well, i guess ill just do it manually
<dr_willis> |Cyb3rPunk|,   whats the exact issue? Im missing somthing here.. or you are...
<esac> DanaG, on 8.04 i set it to 96x96 and it looked just fine. whatever the default was, some objects were scaled the wrong size until i did so.
<DanaG> !google javascript dpi calculator
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> sudo adduser username groupname, using the admin group as 'groupname' but your Original user is allready in the admin group
<DanaG> You should set it to the actual DPI of the display.
<DanaG> if the fonts are too big...... change the font size, not the DPI setting.
<esac> ok but that still doesnt answer my question. how do i do so if xorg.conf is gone ?
<DanaG> You can do that in the Gnome appearance properties: the fonts tab, "Details..." button.
<|Cyb3rPunk|> Well i want to edit the folder for amsn and have total admin rights. i also hate having to reopen and load my programs u every time i login so want them to open as sone as i login
<dr_willis> edit the folder? in what way? one normally edits files, not folders..   Your initial user has 'sudo' rights. and can do root tasks with the sudo  or gksudo commands.
<predator3631> was i suposed to uninstall wine before i installed cedaga?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> well want to add files and addon  to the folder but don't know how to realy use termanal
<dr_willis> as for the 2nd part.. the gnome sessions   settings are some wherein the menus. I saw them yesterday.. but im not on gnome at the moment so cant tell you exactly where they are at.
<dr_willis> |Cyb3rPunk|,  i tend to cheat and isntall 'mc' and use 'sudo mc' so i have a terminalbased file manager i run as root. :)
<dr_willis> it is worth while to learn the shell.
<dr_willis> but mc is very very veyr very handy to have/learn also
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i'm thinking soo now
<dr_willis> mc is a good comprimize :)
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<|Cyb3rPunk|> is there a book or a somthing for dummies
<dr_willis> Theres literally 1000;'s of linux bookx and books/sites on learning the shell
<dr_willis> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> most 'dummies' books seemto focus on just walking you through/exploring the GUI.. YOu can do that without a book
<dr_willis> launch every settings app and look at the options
<legend2440> |Cyb3rPunk|: open system>preferences>startup programs and enter programs you want to start at login. at least thats how it is in hardy. i don't have intrepid installed right now
<esac> where do i make changes to x settings now that xorg.conf is gone ?
<legend2440> |Cyb3rPunk|: sorry i mean   open system>preferences>sessions>startup programs and enter programs you want to start at login. at least thats how it is in hardy. i don't have intrepid installed right now
<dr_willis> |Cyb3rPunk|,  theres also a setting/check box somewhere to auto save sessions so when you logout - it will rember/restart any  apps you had open. but that can cause.. issues at times..
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ok ...will look into that tomarrow... need to get some zZz... big day tomarrow thanks all for the help (again i dont seem to have this Sesionpart in my menu)
<predator3631> n/ i got cedega working
<dr_willis> system -> preferances -> sessions
<dr_willis> My preferances menu scrolls off the bottom of the screen... :)
<dr_willis> Options tab
<dr_willis> too late...
<dr_willis> His loss. :)
<legend2440> dr_willis: yes either that or he might have to enable the Sessions entry in his menu
<dr_willis> Install linux, thens  spend all day.. getting Cedega/wine working.. instead of learning linux... what am i missing  In this picture. heh
<dr_willis> Im just glad that wireless and hibernate started working on my laptop under 8.10
<jameswf> that reminds me install winr
<jameswf> *wine
<dr_willis> Been playing Age of Empires II in wine all week
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> got burnt out on Wesnoth
<dr_willis> well i installed that mag tool using the pet i made.. but cant find the .pet now. :)
<DanaG> Pet?
<DanaG> What?
<dr_willis> my #puppylinux chat got in the wrong channel.. bad dog.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Puppy uses .pet packages.. similer to slackware
<digdug> dang it, didn't work, drive still isn't visible
<digdug> I even unplugged my card reader which was showing up as /dev/sdc, then plugged in my external drive into that usb port
<digdug> it does have an ntfs filesystem, but even if that were the problem, wouldn't the drive at the very least show up (/dev/sdd, but not /dev/sdd1)?
<dr_willis> IYea.. sounds like there might be some  quirky hardware/kernel/driver issue going on
<dr_willis> It does work with ubuntu live cds ?
<aurachron> ntfs should work fine
<digdug> someone earlier mentioned they were having trouble with ntfs on external drives
<digdug> I also have an internal drive on /dev/sda1 that's ntfs that mounts fine
<aurachron> i personally use fat32 with externals, but now that linux has decent ntfs support i don't have to worry
<dr_willis> I have issues with Gnome auto-mounting ntfs/vfat exteranl drives.. but thats not the same issue as you are having.
<dr_willis> if  sudo fdisk -l, isent even showing the disk.. theres a deeper issue
<digdug> oh, gotcha; yeah, my internal disk doesn't auto-mount on boot, but gnome-mount still mounts it fine when I click on Places -> sunny
<digdug> agreed, but I still can't figure out if it's my issue or not
<dr_willis> digdug,  my ntfs/vfat dont wheni do that. I gotta manually mount them.. but that maybe fixed in the recent updates
<digdug> all 3 of my hard drives are pata; the external one is in an enclosure that goes from pata to usb, of course
<digdug> I just plugged my card reader into the usb hub on the hard disk enclosure, and my 2gb sd card came up fine
<dr_willis> digdug,  Hmm.. this was a sd card on a laptops Internal card reader - you had issues with?
<digdug> no
<dr_willis> or am i getting confused now. :)
<digdug> sd card was always working
<dr_willis> i had issues in the past with laptop 'built' in readers  -
<digdug> but I plugged it in through the usb hub of the hard disk enclosure of the hard disk that isn't working
<digdug> desktop
<digdug> my laptop's video card got fried last christmas
<digdug> like 41 days out of warranty
<darthanubis> what temps are you guys chip running at?
<darthanubis> (s)
<digdug> what's a good utility to check that?
<darthanubis> I use lmsensors via gkerllm
<darthanubis> gkrellm
<digdug> gkrellm any better these days; I used that years ago, but it was so ugly I stoped
<digdug> stopped*
<darthanubis> lm-sensors
<darthanubis> I use it with the invisible glass
<darthanubis> or just called "invisible" theme
<darthanubis> all I see are stats on my desktop
<darthanubis> lmsensors seesm to correctly gauged my temps
<darthanubis> hardy reported a few degrees cooler
<digdug> I really like the window themes for 8.10; is the darkroom theme brand new?
<darthanubis> I don't know
<darthanubis> I use the ubuntustudio theme for dark
<wgrant> digdug: It is new, and was the default for some of the early alphas.
<esac> hi all, just installed intrepid today. i cant seem to get libpcsclite1 to install. any ideas ?
<digdug> it's very nice; I picked that, but then modified the colors a bit so the window was more grey with a touch of blue, and the scrollbars are blue
<digdug> I don't like how I either have to disable effects to use workspaces, or if I turn on the "rotate cube" option in compiz, that it "flips" to the 2nd workspace instead of slides like it did before
<sigmabetatooth> could anyone with an atheros card offer some tech support
<digdug> go ahead and ask your question, not sure I can help, but someone else might be able to
<sigmabetatooth> well i've been running ibex now pretty much since the initial beta was released
<sigmabetatooth> before ibex i had been using madwifi to support my atheros ar242
<sigmabetatooth> but ibex WAS taking care of it for me
<dr_willis> I find the rotate cube thing is only good for impressing windows users. :)
<sigmabetatooth> one upgrade about 2 or 3 week back to the wifi down for about 2 or 3 days until there was a patch put in
<redwhitewaldo> what's this thing about debian-med?
<redwhitewaldo> do i need it if I'm not a med student / pro?
<sigmabetatooth> i took another upgrade today and the wifi went bye bye again
<sigmabetatooth> any thoughts???
<digdug> yeah, and I don't really like the rotate cube thing, I preferred it when it would slide to the next workspace, but I don't know where to set that
<dr_willis> Hmm.. one of the 100000 compiz settings. :)
<digdug> hmm, I had my wifi go out on a partial upgrade as well, but a reboot fixed that
<digdug> atheros card as well
<dr_willis> disable cube and see what it does do perhaps?
<ArkoldThos> anyone with intel problems?
<sigmabetatooth> i've rebooted a number of times to no avail
<sigmabetatooth> the strange thing is when i look at the hardware drivers it shows the atheros driver with the grey "this dirver is not activated" icon
<ArkoldThos> haha, intrepid just make my wifi works ;)
<dr_willis> Intrepid upgrade killed my wireless and wired. :)
<sigmabetatooth> i hit the green activate and...
<dr_willis> oops...
<dr_willis> On my other laptop - wireless worked on it fine. :)
<sigmabetatooth> "this driver was just disabled, but is still in use"
<ArkoldThos> intrepid broke 3d acceleration, damn <.<
<esac> i notice from apt-get packages that have {a} after them now. any idea what that means
<sigmabetatooth> doesn't make since considering it was saying it wasn't activated
<digdug> disabling the cube just makes it impossible to get to workspace 2; disabling rotate cube, makes me click on the workspaces launcher on my panel to switch
<digdug> just nice to be able to hit ctrl+alt+arrow key to move back and forth
<SBTooth> No extra wireless thoughts beside way a few days till the next upgrade?
<dr_willis> my laptop has some issues with the ctrl-arrow keys to the left it often goes 2+ spaces..  been that way for the last 2 ubuntu releases in compiz
<SBTooth> suggestions for other rooms that might have some help
<ArkoldThos> nobody have problems using intel graphics?
<ArkoldThos> going to sleep
<ArkoldThos> im tired
<ArkoldThos> cya
<SBTooth> sleep well
<pen> hi
<pen> I installed RC
<pen> but I can't add custom fonts to .fonts
<pen> I can't open ttf files
<pen> why?
<dr_willis> hmm.. I normally just copy them to .fonts and  away i go..
<dr_willis> You might need to logout/in perhaps?
<SBTooth> what's the command to see what version you are in
<pen> hm
<pen> dr_willis: maybe
<pen> let me try
<redwhitewaldo> hi. i'm in the middle of upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10. Should I "Replace the customized configuration file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf"?. pastebin is at http://pastebin.com/m224d3db
<redwhitewaldo> thank you.
<dr_willis> have you customized that config yourself? if so you may want to keep the original.. or if it was some trival change you did.. use the new. and reapply your changes
<redwhitewaldo> i don't know/remember if i customized the file myself. 8-(
<dr_willis> are you evenusing the dhcp server?
<dr_willis> Keep the original then I guess.
<redwhitewaldo> dr_willis: how do i know if i'm using dhcp server?
<redwhitewaldo> i'm a newbie
<redwhitewaldo> point-and-click newbie
<dr_willis> If you dont know.. I imagine you are not using it
<dr_willis> You got a lan? you got a router?
<redwhitewaldo> dr_willis: we have a wireless router.
<redwhitewaldo> dr_willis: how can i tell if we have a lan?
<dr_willis> Its most likely working as a dhcp server also then
<dr_willis> lan = 1 or more machines networked...
<redwhitewaldo> dr_willis: i'm on wired, roommate is on wireless.
<dr_willis> I imagine the router is working as a dhcp server then.
<redwhitewaldo> how can we confirm whether it is in fact so?
<redwhitewaldo> and what happens if i do NOT keep dhcp file?
<dr_willis> turn off both machines..  power up the other.. see if it gets an ip.
<redwhitewaldo> which other?
<redwhitewaldo> what other?
<dr_willis> I imagine it backs up any configs you changed
<dr_willis> if you machine is working as a dhcp server..  and its off.. then its not going to be used..
<dr_willis> I very much doubt if your machine IS being used as a dhcp server.
<redwhitewaldo> and if my machine is NOT being used as a dhcp server, what are the implications ("so what"?)
<dr_willis> if its not being used.. then it dosent matter much.
<dr_willis> dhcp gives out ip#'s to other machines on the lan. the router is doing the same job.
<redwhitewaldo> the only thing that looks familiar to me from the dhcp file is line 22 ( -prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;) that's the opendns servers.
<DigitalFiz> so what happens to this channel in 6 days?
<redwhitewaldo> so should i choose "replace"?
<dr_willis> DigitalFiz,  it normally closes down for a week or 2, till the next release gets started up
<DigitalFiz> ah
<DigitalFiz> i just updated to the RC
<dr_willis> redwhitewaldo,   looks like a DNS setting.. so it proberly wont matter.
<DigitalFiz> running great
<pen> dr_willis: no use
<redwhitewaldo> so should i choose Replace or Keep?
<pen> still can't open font files
<dr_willis> pen,  :) i can barely rember my name. what was the issue.. oh fonts.. :)
<dr_willis> pen,  installing 8.10 on a laptop next to me.. i will check there...
<pen> yes
<pen> oh
<pen> did you just install 8.10?
<pen> meh
<dr_willis> on one machine yes. :)
<dr_willis> its rebooting now.. I goofed up and installed the server ed. on it earlier today.. doh... had to reinstall desktop ed
<Jordan_U> ath5k breaking after the release of the release candidate along with not being able to update openjdk is a bit worrisome
<pen> hm
<pen> this is not normal
<pen> because in 8.04
<pen> I can view font files
<pen> hi
<redwhitewaldo> i've just upgraded. where's the default wallpaper?
<dr_willis> I just copied some ttf fonts to my .fonts directory and gnome-terminal saw them fine
<pen> dr_willis: hm
<pen> dr_willis: gnome-terminal? I mean open them by double-clicking them
<dr_willis> why would you want to do that? :) i know what they look like.
<pen> dr_willis: because I can't
<pen> dr_willis: I want to know if you can
<dr_willis> now i got to walk across the room.. heh heh.. oh wait.. i can vnc in.. savce me taking 3 steps!
<pen> heh
<pen> you lazy bone
<pen> whatever
<redwhitewaldo> i've just upgraded. where's the default wallpaper?
<dr_willis> it loads the font viwwer app.. but that app does not appear to work.
<pen> dr_willis: so you have the same problem
<pen> dr_willis: because I can't use my custom fonts now
<dr_willis> I can USE custome fonts.. that font previewer app seems broken
<pen> everything under .fonts doesn't show up in appearance
<pen> wait
<pen> you are right
<pen> only the app is broken
<pen> I can use my fonts too
<dr_willis> i am testing this onmy Virytualbox install.. its not totally updated
<dr_willis> Oh wait - im on my vnc/laptop :) not vbox.. its using RC
<Jordan_U> Is openjdk-6-jre uninstallable for anywone else?
<Jordan_U> *anyone
<pen> back
<pen> I changed my font and my firefox crashed
<pen> lol
<pen> dr_willis: you there?
<pen> did you say something to me before I was cut off?
<digdug> the best I can find is that the feature I'm looking for is desktop wall instead of rotate cube
<digdug> any idea where I can find that setting?
<pen> digdug: I thought desktop wall is the default?
<digdug> it is, but it disappeared on me
<dr_willis> hmm
<digdug> and the only option I can find when I installed compizconfig-settings-manager is rotate cube
<pen> dr_willis: did you find the solution to that font view problem?
<dr_willis> not that i noticed. :) i got parts/joins/quits hidden..
<pen> digdug: strange
<dr_willis> I dont recall ever really wanting to view them. I imagine that app is just broken. theres other font viewer apps out.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> I was thinking at one time i got font previews in the gnome file manager..
<pen> dr_willis: but it is nicer to open fonts file and have a general preview
<dr_willis> but that may been in kde
<digdug> I really prefer desktop wall, I hate the flipping animation, and I have no practical use for more than 2 workspaces
<pen> also
<pen> I'm using gnome-do
<pen> the newest version
<pen> I can't open home folder directly
<pen> weird
<pen> but I can open other folders
<pen> digdug: can you try to reset to default?
<pen> digdug: in preference
<digdug> that disables switching workspaces entirely
<dr_willis> i tend to just disable compiz totally
<pen> digdug: the default disable compiz?
<pen> digdug: I mean the default settings
<digdug> yeah, I opened compizconfig settings manager, clicked on the preferences button, then clicked on restore default settings
<digdug> or reset to defaults*
<pen> digdug: try reinstall compiz
<pen> digdug: and delete any .compiz file or configuration in your home folder
<pen> brb
<ralpho> not me i have emerald stuff i like bummed it only have works in kde4
<ralpho> guess some new themes will come alomg i will like
<pen> back
<pen> does it work?
<dr_willis> I noticed the emerald theme repo-thing-tool is no longer there. :)
<dr_willis> But its fairly easy to make your own
<ilovegnulinux> can i upgrade hardy with intrepid rc cd?
<Jordan_U> ilovegnulinux: If it's the alternate install CD
<dr_willis> i was thinking the alternative cd can.. but you may want to wait a few days.. till everything gets finalized..
<ilovegnulinux> :) thanks
<dr_willis> oterwise you may download the cd.. upgrade.. then discover you got another 200+mb of updates/upgrades
<ilovegnulinux> k
<Jordan_U> So I assume by the fact that there are still many updates that there will be another rc ?
<dr_willis> i belive the last release had 2.. but the release schedule would be the place to look
<dr_willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dr_willis> hmm.. not the url i was looking for..
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: If you schedule ahead of time that you will have a second rc then the first isn't really a release candidate is it :)
<dr_willis> I think last time they had some big issues...
<dr_willis> Looks like thers only one RC scheduled
<dr_willis> i always find the 'artwork deadline, and artwork deadline2, and final artwork deadline' to be amuseing...
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: I don't think that's updated, I think it's just the schedule as was planned however many months ago
<dr_willis> its artwork.... :) id rather see focus on stuff then the wallpaper.
<digdug> I fixed it without reinstalling compiz; when I opened synaptic and searched for compiz, I noticed a package titled compiz-fusion-plugins-main that wasn't installed
<digdug> I installed that, and desktop wall showed up in the compizconfig settings manager
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,   yep - you maybe right.
<ilovegnulinux> does intrepid use empathy instead of pidgin?
<digdug> funny thing is I never uninstalled it; I wonder if it got removed from "apt-get autoremove"
<dr_willis> I dont see any empathy ilovegnulinux  in the menus
<kulight> empathy is in the repos
<pen> is it better than pidgin?
<dr_willis> So i guess the answer to ilovegnulinux  is 'no' it does not. :)
<kulight> but pidgin is better
<pen> btw, is there any gui irc client other than xchat?
<digdug> I'm using pidgin now; like it a lot
<Jordan_U> ilovegnulinux: empathy isn't even in main
<dr_willis> I hate pidgin for IRC.
<dr_willis> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 732 kB
<ilovegnulinux> :) anyone tried empathy? read about it in gnome 2.24 page
<dr_willis> Telepathy - is some sort of remote admin tool ibelive
<pen> it looks almost like pidgin
<digdug> set up pidgin to keep your IRC windows separate from msn, icq, etc. and it works really well
<dr_willis> !info Telepathy
<ubottu> Package telepathy does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> I will stick with xchat for IRC.
<digdug> I just prefer to have one IM/IRC client installed and running at a time
<pen> digdug: hm
<dr_willis> I dont run any other IM clients. :)
<pen> so
<pen> xchat is the only standalone client ?
<prometheanfire> irssi
<Acky> Hey!#
<prometheanfire> yo
<pen> well, I said gui
<pen> of course I know irssi
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: There is IM outside of IRC !?
<Acky> I'm trying to setup ICS from Vista to 8.10 aand just need to know the settings basically
<Acky> anyone care to lend a hand?
<prometheanfire> vista makes me cry myself to sleep
<Acky> its basically so i can fiddle about and try to get my wireless card working on ubuntu
<Acky> prometheanfire, i've set it up[ on vista just need the IP settings for both
<pen> prometheanfire: both has it's own strength and weaknesses
<scopecreep> i deleted the vista partition last night... i feel stangely empowered
<prometheanfire> ya, it still makes me cry myself to sleep
<pen> prometheanfire: I like vista with more gaming and some other device support
<digdug> I would delete vista, but I have this addiction to warcraft, and ventrilo doesn't work in linux; guild requirement
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  or so i hear.. but last i was in a Yahoo Linux room.. i couldent understand the Leet Speek
<digdug> warcraft, on the other hand, works perfect in wine
<pen> digdug: you sure? one of my friends using ventrilo I think..
<prometheanfire> I run windows in a vm for ventrillo
<Acky> ventrilo works in linux under WINE just fine
<scopecreep> teamspeak has linux binaries i believe
<Acky> as i have my own server
<digdug> well, ventrilo is a little weird in wine
<dr_willis> at one time ventrillo did not work with wine... but i dont keep up with it.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> and teamspeak has linux native binaries.. yes
<digdug> you can listen, but to talk, the window has to be in focus
<scopecreep> im too busy dotting people to talk too much.  skillcoil.  gg.
<scopecreep> ahem sorry
<dr_willis> I get burnt out on MMORPG's too easially...
<pen> do you guys know why my front speaker will also sound if I plug my headphone in before X starts?
<prometheanfire> nope
<digdug> a version of ubuntu from 2007 did that to me, even after x started, but no idea why
<pen> it's annoying
<pen> I can't tell most of the time
<dr_willis> I would have to guess its a alsa/pulse issue.
<pen> and people would complain about my music being too loud :)
<pen> maybe
<digdug> I had to manually go in and disable/enable which speakers I wanted to use at the time
<pen> or hotplug issue?
<dr_willis> gotta have the heaphones in BEFOR X starts.. or ya get sound of headphones and front speakers eh?
<pen> no
<digdug> works perfect for me now with 8.10
<pen> quite the opposite
<pen> if I have my headphone before X starts
<pen> digdug: you mean autodetection?
<digdug> yeah, it will autodetect when I plug my headphones in
<digdug> and I'm pretty sure I can leave them plugged in through a reboot and not have a problem
<digdug> though, thinking about it, I'm not sure I've actually tried that; I normally don't leave them plugged in unless I'm playing
<pen> digdug: how about plug in before X starts?
<digdug> that's what I mean, I'm not sure I've tried that
<pen> digdug: you can try later
<digdug> brb
<pen> digdug: k
<pen> btw, 8.10 flash-nonfree supports 64biit !!!
<pen> cool
<scopecreep> yep, flash was the nail in vistas coffin for me
<Jordan_U> pen: Didn't it in hardy as well?
<pen> I don't know
<pen> this is my first time in 64 bit
<pen> but
<pen> I remember
<scopecreep> didnt for me "easily" in hardy
<pen> people always complain about installing flash in 64 bit
<pen> yea
<pen> that's what I'm saying
<pen> adobe didn't release 64 bit version of flash
<petererer> it worked for me
<kulight> no they didnt
<Jordan_U> scopecreep: I could've sworn that in hardy it would setup nspluginwrapper automatically if you installed via the package manager
<pen> kulight: what do you mean?
<scopecreep> Jordan_U, It very well might have, but it together with no network port made hardy a pain for me, so i kinda skipped it
<prometheanfire> anyone know why when I load X my screen blanks out (I can still control stuff but not see anything, even when pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1-6)
<kulight> pen: adobe did no release 64bit version ( i thought u asked )
<digdug> yeah, sound played in just the headphones
<Jordan_U> I'm just amazed at how stable flash 10 final is. I have only encountered one site that it doesn't work with ( no crashes so far ) and it turns out that sight doesn't work with flash 10 on windows either, is it possible the linux version of flash has reached bug parody with windows ;)
<pen> kulight: yes I know
<scopecreep> so if i have a directory on another linux box i want to share to my network (all linux) should i use samba or nfs?
<pen> digdug: hm, maybe the new Xorg fixed that too
<prometheanfire> it is with the nvidia driver
<Jordan_U> prometheanfire: Before or after logging in at the GDM?
<kulight> but the flash 64bir takes allot of cpu power
<pen> prometheanfire: load X? are you in ubuntu now?
<pen> kulight: really? it didn't for me. I'm watching youtube video
<prometheanfire> Jordan_U before
<prometheanfire> I am
<kulight> you tube is fine but try speedtest.net
<Jordan_U> pen: BTW, totem has a youtube browser so you don't need flash for youtube :)
<petererer> flash on linux takes a lot of cpu power anyway
<petererer> makes things like speedtest.net require a fast computer...
<kulight> yes thats not nice from adobe
<pen> kulight: a little bit CPU
<pen> kulight: to like 60% average
<Dedi> yeah are there any news on a native 64bit flash plugin?
<kulight> thats allot
<pen> Jordan_U: yea, I know that, isn't that cool?
<prometheanfire> 60% with flash 10?
<pen> yea
<pen> when running tests
<kulight> its crazy amount for nothing
<Dedi> adobe sux
<pen> at least it's working
<pen> I don't go to speedtest everyday
<kulight> well maybe but there is nothing else
<Acksaw1> hey guys, i've set my theme to dark room but I still need to change the taskbar and such as they havent changed, i heard you have tio change something else for that but i cant find the option?#]
<Jordan_U> kulight: Just because it's not displaying fancy animations doesn't mean it's doing "nothing".
<prometheanfire> all it should be doing is downloading a file an timing it
<dr_willis> its calculating the largest prime in the background. :)
<kulight> Jordan_U: well just showing a page is not soposed to be cpu killer
<Jordan_U> prometheanfire: Not sure what it does, but if that's it then flash is overkill, it should just use javascript
<pen> kulight: probably there is a bug in file transfer?
<kulight> pen: it even if im not doing the test and it ok on XP
<Acksaw1> how do i get the nvidia driver? Everytime i try to get it via desktop effects it says they cannot be enabled, it seems to try to download the driver
<Jordan_U> Acksaw1: Do you have an older nvidia card?
<pen> Acksaw1: update your other packages first
<dr_willis> Acksaw1,  some of the servers are having heavy load  at this time.. do a update/upgrade and try agian also. may help
<pen> dr_willis: that's what I did
<pen> and it works
<dr_willis> new install.. and had 100+mb of updates
<dr_willis> :)
<pen> yea
<pen> there is not enough updates
<Acksaw1> dr_willis:  while you're there how do i finish changing to dark room as ive set it buts its not down the taskbars
<kulight> dr_willis: yesterday there was allot of updates
<scopecreep> is there a way to schedule transmission to come on when i sleep?  would i use cron for that?
<pen> Acksaw1: try dust, it's better
<digdug> openjdk won't update because of a ca-certificates-java dependency
<dr_willis> Acksaw1,  never noticed.. let me look
<Acksaw1> ill show you whats happening
<pen> Acksaw1: dust with gnome-colors icon it's a perfect combination
<Dedi> hm kde4 zoom looks soo ugly compared with gnome zoom
<pen> digdug: then don't use that. Install sun java
<Jordan_U> digdug: Apparently a new ca-certificates-java is in the que
<dr_willis> darkroom theme - dosent seem to set the proper window decorations either.
<Jordan_U> digdug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/287941
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287941 in openjdk-6 "openjdk-6-jre-headless ca-certificates-java cross dependency" [Undecided,In progress]
<kulight> !sun java
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun java
<pen> dr_willis: I don't understand why don't include dust
<digdug> it's okay, I don't run anything in java, just being a little ocd when apt-get tells me it can't update something
<dr_willis> I just set up Darkroom theme, with dust window decor. and it looks nice. :)
<dr_willis> neither seemto set the panel colors
<pen> dr_willis: the default panel bg is good too
<kulight> what is the devs channel i need to find out about a bug ?
<dr_willis> I am vnc'd in. so the gnome-settings-deamon isent quite working right.. that may be my issue
<yamas> I have an issue with ibex, I am running on a macbook in the bootcamp partition. When I first installed it all worked perfectly but now I am at home and have changed wifi networkwork, I boot up, it asks for the WEP which I provide. Then it asks for a password for the keychain, if I type it does not appear in the window, it does log me on correctly though. The keychain window stays active and I cannot close it!?
<kulight> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<kulight> !dev channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev channel
<rvalles> kdm doesn't start. It complains: Not starting K Display Manager (kdm); it is not the default display manager.
<rvalles> how do I set it as the default dm?
<pen> ubuntu-bugs
<pen> I think
<pen> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm         --> rvalles
<pen> rvalles: why kdm?
<pen> rvalles: gdm is good too
<rvalles> thanks
<rvalles> pen: why gdm?
<rvalles> pen: kdm is good too
<Acksaw1> pdigin sucks for IRC
<rvalles> it's my bro's laptop... he had kdm, and upgrading fux0red it like this (still kdm in init.d, but gdm suddently set)
<rvalles> probably a bug
<dr_willis> it seems kdm and gdm have started playing niceer together also.. used to be that if you used gdm to login to kde. you had some issues with the logout fetures. but i dident notice that under 8.10
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: dark room sets the pannel background for me
<rvalles> I knew something was going to fail... it would have been the first upgrade that actually just worked.
<Acksaw1> dr_willis:  did you try darkroom? i cant upoload a screenie, taking ages
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  may be my gnome-settings-deamon.  I keep getting an arror about it.
<dr_willis> gnome-art just crashed. :(
<Hobbsee> kulight: what bug?
<Acksaw1> dr_willis:  http://i38.tinypic.com/4qn4o5.png
<Acksaw1> everything else has cahnge apart from the 2 bars
<kulight> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/262066
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 262066 in linux "CPU throttled to 12% with kernel 2.6.27" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pen> dr_willis: hm
<Hobbsee> kulight: what about it?
<kulight> i would do it myself if i knew how
<yamas> Is there any way of closing the keychain app which is running in the background following a bug and stopping me installing anything else?
<joaopinto> hi, is the latest openjdk-6-jre upgrade supposed to work :P ?
<Hobbsee> joaopinto: one hopes so..
<Jordan_U> joaopinto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/287941
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287941 in openjdk-6 "openjdk-6-jre-headless ca-certificates-java cross dependency" [Undecided,In progress]
<joaopinto> ah ok, it's known, tks :)
<kulight> they marked it as fixed but it only partialy fixed as my and a few more laptops still suffer from this
<Acksaw1> can anyone help with this: http://i38.tinypic.com/4qn4o5.png
<Hobbsee> kulight: leann is a kernel person, and will deal with it.
<pen> Acksaw1: you have to change the panel background
<Hobbsee> might only be in -updates, though.
<kulight> Hobbsee: i hope so thank you
<Acksaw1> pen:  how do i go about that?
<nikolam> joaopinto, I would like to take part in getdeb. Also I am interested in contiuation of making packages for 8.04LTS, after 8.10 release. I am using 64-bit Xubuntu. how do I join,leark of package making and support 8.04 further?
<joaopinto> Jordan_U, on the bug report no one acknowledged the bug, they just point to a 3rd party ppa for the cause
<zyrorl> anyone here got xwinwrap working in intrepid?
<joaopinto> nikolam, #getdeb please
<nikolam> ok :)
<zyrorl> says here it can't find desktop window?
<Hobbsee> hrm, that openjdk looks like a bug.
<pen> Acksaw1: right click the panel and select property
<pen> Acksaw1: background tab
<Acksaw1> great
<Acksaw1> gotit working
<Acksaw1> =]
<Acksaw1> thanks matey
<pen> Acksaw1: show us the screeny again :)
<Jordan_U> joaopinto: But he mentioned that the solution was a "new ca-certificates-java currently in the upload queue." I assume that the upload cue is for intrepid main rather than the ppa
<Acksaw1> sec
<Acksaw1> i need to reboot but i will
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: he's on crack.  there'snothing like that in hte queue.
<joaopinto> well, he refers to openjdk's ppa, so clearly there is a lack of understanding that the problem is within the official repository
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee: Oh, that's probably pretty critical then with java being in the release page :)
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: well, i'm trying to nominate it, but launchpad's being a POS again.
<Acksaw1> pen: almost got the screenie upload
<pen> k
<pen> :D
<joaopinto> breaking the JRE during RC is not good
<Acksaw1> pen: http://i35.tinypic.com/2s7uqna.png
<joaopinto> aren't the changes now limited to major problems with hard testing requirements ?
<Jordan_U> joaopinto: On top of that ath5k is *completely missing* from the latest kernel
<joaopinto> Jordan_U, that was a decision, unlike the broken JRE, I hope :P
<Hobbsee> joaopinto: yeah, pretty much.  doko keeps uploading at leats 1 a day, for some reason....
<joaopinto> According to the bug description, ath5k had stability issues
<htrejh> hi, i tried intrepid RC, and i see that in the gnome menus the ">" are huge, can you change this? it's ugly
<Jordan_U> joaopinto: Ahh, surprised they decided that so late but I'm glad it was an actual decision
<joaopinto> so erm, how does a package get's into the repos, without being installed ?, or someone forgot to upload the ca-certificates-java ?
<pen> Acksaw1: nice
<Hobbsee> joaopinto: he's done the circular dependancy by accident.
<Hobbsee> actually, i'ts possible that he's uploaded another one, but it ahsn't hit the queue yet
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee: Is it really the circular dependency that's the problem?
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: looks like it to me.
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: that and launcphad has fallen over again.
<joaopinto> Jordan_U, The ath5k change, bug 288148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288148 in linux-lpia "Disabling ath5k in 2.6.27" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288148
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee: I thought apt could deal with circular dependencies, but "openjdk-6-jre-headless: Depends: ca-certificates-java (>= 20080712ubuntu1) but 20080712 is to be installed" Does seem to imply that it can't
 * Jordan_U needs to get some sleep
<Hobbsee> hmm, well, there's certainly an updated version there
<Hobbsee> which needs to build.
<Acksaw1> how do i go about getting songbird installed?
<pen> Acksaw1: just go to their website
<pen> Acksaw1: you should know where to find the instructions right?
<dr_willis> thats what uve always done for songbird.
<Acksaw1> im an ubuntu noob mate
<Acksaw1> :D
<dr_willis> I instgall it for my single user.
<dr_willis> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in intrepid
<pen> Acksaw1: most of the time if you want to install something, go to their website
<pen> Acksaw1: if the package is not in the repo
<Acksaw1> i downloaded a tar.gz from their site which i know is an arcxhive
<pen> or the version is out of date
<Acksaw1> but it said it couldnt open it
<pen> you should find a deb or repo right?
<Acksaw1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<Acksaw1> doing that ATM
<dr_willis> 1) check repos.. :) 2) check medibuntu,  3) check programs homepage.,  4) check ppa, 5) if all else fails use source. :)
<Acksaw1> i dont even know how to get to the repos ;)
<Acksaw1> ive installed it now anyways
<dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pen> source is usually the last resort
<pen> or if you have special needs
<pen> hi
<pen> now I'm in irssi
<joaopinto> Acksaw, there is a songbird package on getdeb, but for hardy, it may work on intrepid
<petererer> hmm, where is pulseaudio started in intrepid?
<pen> a little bit lag
<methods> when does it come out?
<pen> what music player do most of you guys use?
<methods> i thought today was the release ?
<DistroJockey> petererer, sysvconfig will let you enable/disable pulseaudio if that what you need
<pen> methods: no, we are only in RC
<DistroJockey> methods, check the homepage
<petererer> well, in /etc/default/pulseaudio, it's not set to start
<petererer> hmm
<methods> the new network manager supports evdo right?
<methods> is there anyway i can upgrade my network manager only?
<rvalles> I also have this problem with stable ubuntu... cpufreq won't select the fast speed, even if set to performance governor, not even if forcing with cpufreq-set -g
<rvalles> err, -f
<rvalles> is there any way to disable it completelly? (so that ubuntu doesn't load it during boot)
<rvalles> I suspect it's just the laptop bios that is somehow wrong.
<petererer> in hardy, gnome-power-manager has cpufreq support
<pen> rvalles: maybe it's because you enable laptop-mode?
<methods> hm 5 days
<Wutz> Hi, my metacity icons (Minimize, Close, Maximize) got switched from right to left after installing a theme, this is really annoying and I can't find out how to switch them back.
<methods> is there anyway for me to install the new network manager?
<dr_willis> not without doing a full update/upgrade you mean methods ?
<methods> yes
<dr_willis> I doubt it
<pen> Wutz: what theme?
<Wutz> mac4lin
<joaopinto> methods, https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<pen> Wutz: is it emerald?
<Wutz> although i changed it back from it
<Wutz> no
<Wutz> the icons are still on the left side
<pen> Wutz: are you sure it's not emerald? I'm just want to make sure you got it right
<Wutz> it was not emerald
<dr_willis> right to left? You mean the icons now auto-allign on the left side?
<Wutz> yes
<pen> hm
<Wutz> all metacity themes do it too
<pen> Wutz: maybe it's configured that way??
<pen> Wutz: try other window border
<dr_willis> Ive mever  noticed any themes affecting that.. actually  i dont recall any settings affecting that...
<Wutz> by window border do you mean theme?
<dr_willis> window borders are one part of a theme.
<dr_willis> window 'decoration'
<Wutz> the metacity theme?
<pen> yea
<pen> you should be able to change that in appearance
<Wutz> i've tried switching
<dr_willis> metacity controlls the window decorations. :) yes..
<Wutz> even the default ubuntu one is at the left
<dr_willis> I dont recall ever seeing them on the right.
<Wutz> maybe i upload a pic?
<pen> yea
<Wutz> ok 1 min
<rvalles> pen: no
<rvalles> it's kernel related
<rvalles> I need to boot without cpufreq. Is it possible?
<rvalles> I know I can just delete the cpufreq kernel modules
<rvalles> but each time there's a kernel upgrade, I'll have the same problem
<rvalles> is there any other way to just disable cpufreq completelly?
<marlun> I'm having problems with nvidia-settings. When I try to add an external screen (I'm on a laptop) and save the settings nvidia-settings quits with a segmentation fault.
<dr_willis> Wutz,  perhaps this will help --> http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=937095
<joaopinto> rvalles, if it's a module you can black list it
<dr_willis> they sort of say.. uncheck keep aligned.. drag them over.. then recheck keep aligned
<DistroJockey> rvalles, is powernowd related?
<rvalles> DistroJockey: no
<DistroJockey> rvalles, k
<aatk> Has anyone had any problems with their wireless in intrepid? For some reason, in gnome, nm-applet connect to it fine, but using a different wm/the console and using ifconfig iwconfig and dhclient, I seem to be unable to get leases...
<rvalles> DistroJockey: policy is performance, cpu stays at the slow speed
<aatk> connects*
<rvalles> DistroJockey: and the max in /sys/whatever *can't* be set to the fast speed
<Wutz> http://www.freewebs.com/shad0clan/Untitled.jpg - it shows on the top left that the icons are infact on the left
<DistroJockey> rvalles, just looking in  sysvconfig  to see what can be disabled
<rvalles> DistroJockey: thanks
<rvalles> DistroJockey: but I don't think it'd help
<rvalles> cpufreq autoloads on startup
<DistroJockey> rvalles, nope
<rvalles> the modules autoload, that is
<rvalles> and the moment they load, it sticks to 800MHz and will never be 1600 again
<dr_willis> Wutz,  ahh.,. youmean the window decoration 'widgets' :)
<Wutz> What ever it is, i just it back to the right
<rvalles> I've added it to blacklist
<rvalles> I'll see if that works
<rvalles> :/
<dr_willis> Wutz,  I still have to wonder if you are not using compiz instead of metacity.. try running 'metacity --replace'
<Wutz> typed that and nothing happened
<Wutz> compiz isnt enabled
<dr_willis> Ive never seen a metacity theme that moved those controlls.
<Wutz> Sorry, got d/ced
<Wutz> Is there anyway to change this?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. guess it is some setting.. I see some os-x themes that do have them on the left.
<dr_willis> You could just go hard-core and delete all your gnome settings to get back to Ubuntu defaults
<dr_willis> but you may loose your customazations
<Wutz> oh hmm
<Wutz> if this changed a setting
<dr_willis> You used mac4lin correct?
<Wutz> then there must be a command within that theme which changed it, so maybe i can find it and see what it changed
<Wutz> yes
<dr_willis> http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<Wutz> think i found it
<dr_willis> Now navigate to: apps>metacity>general. On the right double click 'button_layout'. Delete that & type: 'close,minimize,maxmize:menu' (without quotes). Press OK and then quit. The buttons will now be on the left side of titlebar
<dr_willis> aparently they do move the layout :) in that guide
<Wutz> yeap, i found this in the theme too gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "close,minimize,maximize:menu"
<dr_willis> To restore the original layout, just replace the string by 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'.
<dr_willis> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<Wutz> that did it
<Wutz> back to normal, thanks
<dr_willis> It pays to read the guides. :)
<dr_willis> we just LOVE gnome and its windows-regiestry-like gconf stuff :)
<Wutz> sometimes i'd rather shoot myself. =D
<afflux> do we? sounds interesting ;)
 * dr_willis backups/compresses/cleans/sweeps his regiestry
<zyrorl> anyone has xwinwrap working in intrepid?
<dr_willis> !info xwinwrap
<ubottu> Package xwinwrap does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> never heard of it.
<afflux> me either
<DistroJockey> heard of it but don't use it
<zyrorl> basically wraps windows/screensavers/videos (in vlc/mplayer) as backgrounds on your desktop
<dr_willis> gnome the :'we cant let users change those settings! it will confuse them' :  desktop
<zyrorl> so you can have an animated desktop
<dr_willis> sounds... err... silly. :)
<zyrorl> not overly:P
<dr_willis> sounds like its just taking mplayer and setting it below all,  borderless.
<zyrorl> not just mplayer
<zyrorl> any executable afaik
<dr_willis> then again.. MY vidoes are in the 2nd monitor,
<zyrorl> like
<Wutz> speaking of which, has anyone else gotten bad video tearing in linux?
<dr_willis> Im suprised theres not a compiz plugin for that.
<zyrorl> ie. you could have glmatrix running in the background:P
<dr_willis> Wutz,  depends on the video and the drivers.. and the player. i find.
<Smegzor> I've upgraded to intrepid, but it had a problem with python-simplejson.    http://pastebin.com/d21b50d27   How should I fix it?
<Wutz> all players do it for me, and i've tried a nvidia card and ati card
<zyrorl> i think the biggest little annoyance i have right now is network-manager-pptp being broken on intrepid
<zyrorl> wont read passwords saved in keyring properly
<zyrorl> so you have to not save a password and type it in everytime you want to vpn in
<zyrorl> its been reported though...
<zyrorl> but no one's fixed it for weeks.
<Hobbsee> which #?
<kulight> Smegzor: sudo apt-get install -f might work
<Smegzor> ok i'll try that
<Smegzor> kulight: nah it has the same problem
<Smegzor> reading the pastebin, its some sort of clash with lanshark.  not sure if thats a package I installed, but its about to be removed if it is.
<kulight> !lanshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanshark
<kulight> lan shark is a program for lan analysis so you can remove it
<Smegzor> it was a deb I got from getdeb
<Hobbsee> well...
<Hobbsee> i thought they said to remove any of their packages before upgrading.
<Smegzor> its unable to be removed either atm.  I'm now trying to remove the packages that are tripping it up (fusion-icon mainly)
<kulight> just remove it fix the problem and if you need it install it again
<Smegzor> it looks like I have succeeded removing stuff at least.
<kulight> now try the install -f command
<Smegzor> all fixed :D
<pen> hi
<kulight> Smegzor: very good
<gaelfx> can you add a guest account to the login list? I thought I remember reading that somewhere
<Smegzor> should I still uninstall all the stuff I've added from getdeb etc?  Right now I have no problems.
<soulnafein> hello guys I got a problem with 8.10 rc
<krzd> hi
<soulnafein> is this the right place?
<pen> gaelfx: try go to login window under menu system|administration
<krzd> why can't i pre-order ubuntu 8.10 as a 64bits edition?
<pen> soulnafein: read the topic
<pen> !topic | soulnafein
<ubottu> soulnafein: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kulight> if u r not using it its better off than on
<soulnafein> i've upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10 yesterday
<soulnafein> I'm one of the lucky guys that has an integrated intel ethernet card
<soulnafein> connection doesn't work although I don't think I broke it. I started my pc with 8.04 live cd and it worked
<soulnafein> any help?
<pen> soulnafein: can't connect?
<soulnafein> yes
<soulnafein> since the upgrade I can't connect
<gaelfx> gah, every time I try to use any of the airport-utils scripts, they just freeze, anyone else had this problem?
<afflux> anyone knows why shipit does not offer amd64 desktop images?
<afflux> (or know where to ask better..)
<wgrant> Because they decided it wasn't worth it, I would posit.
<soulnafein> anyone knows why my ethernet card stopped working (it is recognised but it can't connect) or what log I should read for more info?
<gaelfx> soulnafein: try ipconfig in terminal to see if you card is recognized by nm
<wgrant> gaelfx: We are not Windows NT. You mean ifconfig?
<gaelfx> er....maybe?
<gaelfx> yeah
<soulnafein> it is recognised
<soulnafein> gaelfx: it is recognised as eth0
<afflux> wgrant: hm, a pity
<soulnafein> any other suggestion? Does nm keep a log somewhere?
<gaelfx> soulnafein: well, is wired connection enabled?
<soulnafein> yes when I try to connect using auto eh0
<soulnafein> it tries for a while and then
<soulnafein> it says it can't connect
<krzd> bye
<gaelfx> soulnafein: well, that should print something to syslog
<soulnafein> dmesg?
<gaelfx> soulnafein: not sure if dmesg would have anything in it, but give it a look
<rvalles> blacklisting powernow-k8 did _not_ help
<soulnafein> nothing in it
<rvalles> module still loads
<soulnafein> where is syslog
<rvalles> and cpu is still stuck at 800MHz
<rvalles> I need a way to disable cpufreq entirelly. For its kernel modules to _never_ load.
<dr_willis> blacklist the modules perhaps
<rvalles> dr_willis: I did tht
<soulnafein> gaelfx: how to I read syslog?
<gaelfx> soulnafein: just try dmesg | grep eth
<soulnafein> gaelfx: thanks
<rvalles> dr_willis: it does _not_ help.
<gaelfx> syslog is viewable under System-> Administration
<rvalles> blacklist powernow_k8
<rvalles> dr_willis: lsmod|grep powernow shows how it loaded, again, even tho blacklisted.
<soulnafein> gaelfx: it doesn't say much, unfortunately I can't paste :)
<gaelfx> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<predator363> when i try to load video in youtube all i see is a grey square no sound no vid what do i do?
<soulnafein> gaelfx: it's on another pc
<soulnafein> gaelfx: without internet...
<soulnafein> gaelfx: or network connection, I'll get the usb key
<soulnafein> :D
<gaelfx> well, give us the gist of what it says
<soulnafein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62438/
<gaelfx> soulnafein: that looks like it's connected? did you check syslog?
<soulnafein> gaelfx: no, how do I access to syslog?
<rvalles> I need a way to disable cpufreq entirelly. Blacklisting the module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist does not work.
<afflux> soulnafein: /var/log/syslog
<gaelfx> soulnafein: System->Administration->System Log
<dr_willis> rvalles,  i wonder if apci=off would have any effect on that.
<soulnafein> gaelfx: checking
<rvalles> dr_willis: no, but I certainly know it'd screw dual-core.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> never noticed it affecting my laptop..but  that was on a test live cd..
<soulnafein> gaelfx: Syslog seems interesting, I'll paste the last part when I try a connection
<gaelfx> soulnafein: ok, waiting
<soulnafein> just a sec :)
<soulnafein> gaelfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62441/
<soulnafein> i
<soulnafein> it seems that DHCP doesn't work
<gaelfx> soulnafein: yeah, that
<gaelfx> 'ss what it looks llike
<afflux> actually, it does work
<afflux> but nm does not see it
<afflux> (for whatever reason)
<soulnafein> I see
<soulnafein> so you reckong is a nm problem?
<gaelfx> soulnafein: I think this is a little bit above my peg rate
<soulnafein> :)
<gaelfx> and I really need to go
<soulnafein> gaelfx: no prob, thanks very much
<gaelfx> but I hope that now you have a better idea of what's wrong
<soulnafein> does nm have an irc channel?
<gaelfx> good luck!
<soulnafein> afflux: found something
<soulnafein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/262817
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 262817 in network-manager "[NM 0.7 - intrepid] DHCP org.freedesktop.Dbus.Error.AccessDenied" [Undecided,New]
<afflux> soulnafein: I don't think that's the issue. You would have some dbus message in the syslog then
<soulnafein> afflux: I see
<soulnafein> afflux: this is more relevant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674178
<DaveTarmac> morning folks
<DaveTarmac> anyone had problems with sound output not working?
<DaveTarmac> in the sound setup, Pulseaudio is selected and the test works, but no other sound appears to want to play
<soulnafein> DaveTarmac: do you have more than 1 sound card?
<DaveTarmac> nope - just the onboard one
<DaveTarmac> sorry - wrong system :s
<DaveTarmac> yes, I do
<rconan> which package(s) contain the modules for systemsettings?
<rconan> I need the one which has the colours section under appearance
<afflux> that should gnome-control-center
<rconan> afflux, systemsettings is the kde settings thing...
<DaveTarmac> soulnafein: yes, I do have more than 1 sound card in - I think I need to add a line to a file, but I can't remember what and where
<afflux> rconan: kcontrol maybe?
<rconan> kcontrol doesn't exist anymore, it has been replaced by systemsettings, but installing systemsettings doesn't install all of the modules
<rconan> i want to know where the modules live
<afflux> ah that's beyond my knowledge, sorry
<afflux> (huh, a package called systemsettings, now *that's* a source of confusion, isn't it?
<rconan> indeed, kcontrol was a much more informing name
<afflux> at least, you knew where it belonged to
<zeco> hi, can someone tell me whether something has changed for getting a wireless card to work using ndiswrapper in intrepid? My ndiswrapper lists the driver but modprobe ndiswrapper doesn't give me the wlan0 interface
<DaveTarmac> ok, soulnafein appears to be AFK at the moment, can anyone enlighten me as to how I edit settings so I have sound coming out of my speakers in the OS, and not just on the Sound Setting test?
<soulnafein> DaveTarmac: hello again sorry I was adk
<soulnafein> afk
<DaveTarmac> no worries soulnafein
<soulnafein> DaveTarmac: I had a similar problem (2 sounds card)... although I didn't need one (the one integrated on mainboard) so I disabled it from the bios
<soulnafein> :)
<soulnafein> I'm sure there is a better way but that worked
<soulnafein> hehehe
<DaveTarmac> fair enough, soulnafein. Next time I reboot I'll disable it
<soulnafein> ;)
<lwolf> hi
<lwolf> i'm currently using intrepid, and i can not focus windows using mouse click
<botanicus> Hi there. I have problem with keyboard, after upgrade to 8.10, the
<botanicus> 	    keyboard and mouse do not work in gnome at all. Touchpad works. I
<botanicus> 	    can switch to console, so drivers are OK, just some bug in
<botanicus> 	    Gnome. Any ideas?
<botanicus> BTW I found
<botanicus> 	    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/59616 ... there
<botanicus> 	    something 'bout accessibility settings, but it do not work for me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 59616 in gnome-settings-daemon "keyboard not working after logging in via gdm due to"slow keys" feature being accidentally enabled  (dup-of: 41427)" [Low,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 41427 in gnome-control-center ""slow keys" can turn on surreptitiously & cause confusion." [Low,Invalid]
<botanicus> ubottu: Yep, actually I know how Google works ;) BUT 1) it's nothing with GDM, start throught startx has the issue as well 2) I do not have enabled accessibility
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> heh heh...
<dr_willis> botanicus,  was this a upgrade? or clean install?
<comicinker> Latest kernel update broke my atheros WLan. known bug?
<botanicus> dr_willis: upgrade
<botanicus> dr_willis: upgrade was OK, no errors, boot correctly, just this gnome issue
<serengeti> hi, how can I connect to an lpr printer in intrepid? I can only choose LPT#1, AppSocket, SAMBA or "Other" type of connection in the New Printer dialog
<dr_willis> botanicus,  i would try making a new user. seeif it works for them.. if so. then that points to it being some gnome setting issue
<serengeti> there's an ubuntu question about that, but it remains unanswered: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/46169
<botanicus> dr_willis: I've tried it already, new user + startx (so it's not GDM issue) and the same
<dr_willis> you mean to say the new user has the same issues...
<botanicus> yep
<dr_willis> It works in GDM?
<botanicus> no
<dr_willis> Hmm.. ok how about another little test.. install a small window manager, like icewm and see if it works for either user in that.
<erle-> is there ooo3 in intrepid? (maybe in some extra repos)
<dr_willis> trying to narrow it down. :)
<dr_willis> botanicus,  lets just say that the upgrades ive done.. have not worked well.. clean installs have. :(
<botanicus> dr_willis: exec openbox in .xinitrc is fine, is it? (Sorry for lame questions, actually I'm mac user and trying to setup ubuntu for my girlfriend)
<DaveTarmac> that's an odd one - I just tried to access my Home Folder form the Places menu, and for some reason VLC started playing all the media on my desktop
<DaveTarmac> anyone else had similar things?
<dr_willis> botanicus,  testing any other wm would be a good test.. that way you can prove its a gnome issue even further.
<dr_willis> botanicus,  in the .xinitrc you could try the follow ing 2 lines also..   xterm &    exec metacity
<dr_willis> that would make a xterm. and use the metacity window manager.. see if it works in there...
<botanicus> dr_willis: OK, do not work in clean openbox, so it must be X.org issue I guess
<dr_willis> botanicus,  ahh.. now we are narrowing it down...
<dr_willis> botanicus,  Hmm.. as a text.. we could move the xorg.conf file to xorg.conf_ORIGINAL, thus 'removing' the xorg.conf, and try starting X with no xorg.conf (thus making X rescan/reconfigure itself)
<dr_willis> This is a normal keyboard? ps2/usb? not bluetooth?
<botanicus> dr_willis: normal notebook kbd
<botanicus> dr_willis: do not work nor when I move the xorg.conf
<dr_willis> That is weird...
<emilien> need help ubuntu ibex keeps chainging my filesystem to read only
<emilien> done wih both my computer now xD
<dr_willis> emilien,  check dmesg output.. it could be the drive/filesystem has some read errors.. so its beging remounted read only as a security/safty feature
<botanicus> emilien: what do you have in /etc/fstab?
<emilien> hmm looking at /etc/fstab   /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda1 are commented out
<emilien> this normal ? should i un comment ?
<dr_willis> are they external usb drives? internal?
<dr_willis> what filesystem are they?
<emilien> main internal ones
<dr_willis> then i would think they should have proper fstab entries
<emilien> can't change it read only file system
<mastermolch> i tried to install kde-core on my new ubuntu 8.10 rc installation, but apt-get/synaptic say there is a conflict between version of this package and kdebase-workspace. is this a normal problem 5 days before the release date?
<dr_willis> this is a normal problem for most relases ive 'watched' :)
<dr_willis> seems every time i update/ugrade. an hr later theres more updates
<mastermolch> ok, so i ll wait for a new version of this package :)
<emilien> what do i do , i could boot live cd recover data , edit fstab from live cd ?
<emilien> or can i remount ?
<dr_willis> boot live cd. mount partitions manually.. do whatever you want..
<dr_willis> what filesystem are the disks? these are your / partition? or just data?
<emilien> the whole file system with all my data
<dr_willis> it may be safest to be VERY paranoid.. and boot live cd. mount disk.. copy data to another fileserver/cd/drive/location
<dr_willis> then i would fsck the patitions. and  see if they get fixed.
<chowmeined> it seems my hard drive clicks every few seconds, is something wrong?
<dr_willis> it may be in use.. it maybe going bad.. it may be getting that clickicking all the time due to powersettings problem..
<emilien> trying recover mood not sure do anything
<chowmeined> smart reports no errors, i ran seatools on it (from the dos diagnostics cd) and it said it was fine, it doesnt really sound like the regular in use clicking noise
<chowmeined> its sounds more like unload/reload click
<dr_willis> that sounds like that  'overly consertive power saving' issue that was a big deal last year.
<chowmeined> i thought that only applied to APM systems
<chowmeined> and even still, its on AC power
<dr_willis> I thought it was the drive makers 'defaults' that the systems did not  override..
<dr_willis> batter/ac dident matter. because it was the 'powersaving battery mode' that just showed the problem.. not the fact you were on batteries.
<chowmeined> oh hmm
<dr_willis> battery mode - let the drive use its 'defaults' which were overly conservitive in some models
<dr_willis> the hdparm command could turn off the powersaving stuff...
<dr_willis> but i lost those notes. :)
<emilien> ok when im done running fsck , are there any comand to force remount file system ?
<chowmeined> and there we go
<chowmeined> dr_willis, strange behavior though
<dr_willis> the filesystem must be Unmounted befor you fsck it.
<dr_willis> then you can remountit
<Runner85sx> helle. i'm using ubuntu8.10 nvidia-settings is chrashing while pressing the "Saving to X Configuration"-Button
<Runner85sx> so what can i do?
<predator363> wine has caused me to want to give up on linux completly and go back to windows
<dr_willis> Do what you want predator363.
<TheInfinity> predator363: so do so ...
<dr_willis> unlike MS - we are not trying to'force' you into anything.
<dr_willis> whichis oneof the big appeals of Linux.
<emilien> which ever works best for you
<Runner85sx> hey hey. please cool down.
<Runner85sx> so what is with my problem? i changed from debian sid to ubuntu. and i don't really know what to do. cause kde3 not gnome
<Runner85sx> *kde3 is not gnome
<kiji> will openoffice 3 be in backports or only in the ppa?
<predator363> you guys are real great linux fans lol
<kiji> does pulseaudio work better in intrepid than in hardy? does rhythmbox and flash work together?
<emilien> dr_willis:  ran fsck ,got to boot , get Hal error message when x starts any ideas ?
<dr_willis> not really. did fsck show any problems/fix anything?
<emilien> dr_willis:  no errors , seemed fine , however on fdisk said something about not end on cylinder boundary ?
<TheInfinity> predator363: we just dont any OS as religion. thats all.
<TheInfinity> dont *have
<dr_willis> we leave the zelotry for the OS-X people
<emilien> lol
<TheInfinity> dr_willis: hey i use os-x and also dont have any religious feelings about it :p
<predator363> 4 days and still cant get wine to work right
<Runner85sx> hm
<TheInfinity> predator363: if you use beta software it means it will be difficult ...
<dr_willis> TheInfinity,  none that you want to admit in public...
<dr_willis> :P
<emilien> predator363:  look at playonlinux lot easy to set up also if you need to run wine maby on wrong os ?
<dr_willis> wine has never been a guarentee
<pal> why vmware report You cannot install on a system with KVM enabled?? What is KVM?
<Runner85sx> i only can see: "Segmentation fault" in console when it chrashes
<Raven_> i had never heard of playonlinux, this looks pleasant
<Raven_> compared to installing through wine
<EyesOfARaven> pal: kvm is a physical piece of hardware that lets you control more than one computer with the same keyboard/mouse/monitor
<zeco1> can someone help me with ndiswrapper in Intrepid Ibex?
<chowmeined> dr_willis, ok, got the unload issue dealt with
<pal> <EyesOfARaven> so what I should to do to install vmware?
<EyesOfARaven> zeco1: i'm not an expert, but i might be able to help, what's the problem
<chowmeined> dr_willis, do you know any tricks for fixing disk speed? disk performance right now is pretty slow, doing operations with apt lags out my system
<EyesOfARaven> pal: i dont quite understand your question
<wgrant> EyesOfARaven: KVM is a Linux virtualisation techhnology.
<dr_willis> chowmeined,  perhaps some hdparm tweaks.. but othe rthen that.. ive never had issues
<zeco1> EyesOfARaven: thx: I installed the proper driver in ndiswrapper and did modprobe ndiswprapper, but I don't get the wlan0-Interface
<EyesOfARaven> wgrant: there's ANOTHER KVM? that's a confusing name then! my apologies for apparently misleading him
<pal> <EyesOfARaven> When I execute vmware installation scrippt it reports " You canot install on a system with KVM enabled"
<chowmeined> dr_willis, ive done a few tweaks, but haven't been able to improve it beyond 4.5MB/s
<EyesOfARaven> zeco1: do you see it in iwconfig?
<EyesOfARaven> pal: you will likely need to disable KVM then, apparently it is also a linux virtualization technology
<pal> <EyesOfARaven> I just want to install vmware
<zeco1> EyesOfARaven; no, just the other interfaces (lo, eth0)
<EyesOfARaven> zeco1: i know this sounds trivial, but did you reboot?
<zeco1> EyesOfARaven: of course ;)
<EyesOfARaven> :D
<pal> <EyesOfARaven> and how to do this, will it heart other components?
<zeco1> EyesOfARaven: I'm on it since thursday (upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid RC. ndiswrapper was working in hardy)
<EyesOfARaven> zeco1: to my knowledge, this generally means that the driver didn't work properly, there may be something else you can do, but i'm not sure what - perhaps try madwifi if that's an option for you
<EyesOfARaven> pal: i don't know - you should ask someone else about this, as i'm not familiar with it
<EyesOfARaven> zeco1: though it won't likely work, you could give ifconfig wlan0 up a try, see if the interface appears
<zeco1> EyesOfARaven: "no such device"
<EyesOfARaven> thought so
<EyesOfARaven> :/
<EyesOfARaven> sorry im not sure what to do
<san> I upgraded from the beta to the rc and wireless networking stopped working.
<EyesOfARaven> ndiswrapper?
<san> before I had to remove some restricted kernel modules in order to get it working in the beta
<san> nope..  Atheros AR5007EG
<EyesOfARaven> i've heard something about support for AR5000 support being disabled
<EyesOfARaven> try a kernel update if you haven't
<san> EyesOfARaven: why disable a working driver?! And I'm already with the latest version?
<EyesOfARaven> i don't know, perhaps it *wasn't* working on that version
<jaksa> how i install tar.gz?
<kevor> jaksa: it probably is a source package
<san> tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<kevor> first extract it (like san said)
<jaksa> done
<kevor> then go into the directory and excecute ./configure
<jaksa> done
<EyesOfARaven> jaksa: open a terminal, and goto where the file is, "tar xzf *.tar.gz", "cd name-of-dir", "./configure", "make install clean"
<kevor> you can try ./configure --help to see the options
<kevor> you will probably need some development sources, ./configure will fail with a message of what's missing
<san> EyesOfARaven: where can I find more information about on this wireless driver issue?
<zeco1> EyesOfARaven: I wonder whether this would warrant a bug report or what should I do with this. My wireless card (Dell wireless-n 1505 = broadcom BCM4328 (rev3)) isn't that uncommon. Many people will run into this come next thursday. Or where should I go with this
<jaksa>  No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<kevor> did ./configure succeed?
<freaky_t> hi all. i can't play mp3 files in kubuntu Intrepid can someone help me?
<kevor> freaky_t: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<EyesOfARaven> san: sorry, no idea, i heard what i heard in this channel
<freaky_t> kevor: i think so. it suddenly stopped working a week or so ago
<EyesOfARaven> zeco1: i'm unsure, tbh
<freaky_t> kevor: yes they are installed
<kevor> freaky_t: do you have other sound?
<freaky_t> kevor: yea amarok says no suitable demux plugin found for mp3s
<EyesOfARaven> freaky_t: try running amarok from a terminal with "padsp amarok"
<puremichael> hello. since intrepid it seems that i can control the mousecursor with my gamepad, but i'm not able to catch any events within sdl
<freaky_t> EyesOfARaven: ok one moment
<freaky_t> EyesOfARaven: doesnt help
<EyesOfARaven> dunno then, sry
<EyesOfARaven> not an expert xD
<m1dn1ght> hey guys.  In Hardy, because of my crappy graphics adapter, I had to use VESA driver.  Whenever I did fresh install my resolution would be capped at 800x600 and to fix I'd have to run "displayconfig-gtk" as root and manually change my monitor to LCD 1024x800.  This command doesn't seem to work in Intrepid.  Does anyone know if command has changed/not included/different workaround?
<freaky_t> i found a solution! :D i deleted ~/.xine and ~/.gxine now it plays mp3s :DD thank you ^^
<EyesOfARaven> great :D
<Dreaman> nvidia mx440 driver 96 work in final ubuntu 8.10
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Kernel upgrade just broke my atheros wireless that worked like charm until this very morning. Anyone with a similar problem?
<rbanffy> I reported it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/289100
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289100 in linux-meta "Kernel update to 2.6.27-7.14 broke atheros wireless on acer aspire one" [Undecided,New]
<rbanffy> ubottu: Cool!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool!
<EyesOfARaven> i've heard about AR5000 being disabled on new v
<EyesOfARaven> dunno any more, but others hav had trouble
<rbanffy> EyesOfARaven: It _was_ working :-(
<EyesOfARaven> roll back to old kernel? :D
<rbanffy> EyesOfARaven: I tried. But it seems I forgot something
<remi> hey guys, is it normal that each time I login, I have to do a 'metacity --replace' in order to get any drop shadows under my gnome panels? (ubuntu 8.10 rc1)
<EyesOfARaven> remi: mine works without needing to do that
<predator363> hey when i try to whatch video's in firefox all i see is a grey box where the video should be what do i need to do?
<rbanffy> remi: Same here
<EyesOfARaven> predator363: you need to install the proprietary flash codec
<rbanffy> EyesOfARaven: I will try to rollback once more. Wish me luck
<EyesOfARaven> aye gl
<remi> nevermind, I found the related bug in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/269670
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269670 in metacity "Metaciy Compositing Panel Shadow (intrepid)" [Undecided,New]
<AirBender> Hello
<dreamcoder> can anyone help me to get the sound working in my acer laptop please
<dreamcoder> i have tried google but no luck
<rbanffy> dreamcoder: what model?
<dreamcoder> aspire 6920g
<dreamcoder> i had it wokring in hardy but intrepid doesnt like the method i used in hardy
<EyesOfARaven> do we hav to compile compiz-fusion from source? or is there a package name i dont know
<EyesOfARaven> compiz-fusion doesnt seem to exist
<m1dn1ght> think it's just compiz
<EyesOfARaven> AND it's already installed
<EyesOfARaven> hehe
<m1dn1ght> compiz is the metapackage, no?
<EyesOfARaven> convenient
<EyesOfARaven> yeah ur right
<EyesOfARaven> and it doesnt like my eee atm
<EyesOfARaven> luvly
<m1dn1ght> hey guys.  In Hardy, because of my crappy graphics adapter, I had to use VESA driver.  Whenever I did fresh install my resolution would be capped at 800x600 and to fix I'd have to run "displayconfig-gtk" as root and manually change my monitor to LCD 1024x800.  This command doesn't seem to work in Intrepid.  Does anyone know if command has changed/not included/different workaround?
<EyesOfARaven> still dont know the answer to that one, sorry lol
<EyesOfARaven> did you try running the screen resolution tool as root? or perhaps editing your xorg.conf?
<nevoeiro> hello. just updated from hardy to ibex and now i don't have net...
<nevoeiro> can't connect to internet
<dreamcoder> ibex would be great if i could get sound to work
<EyesOfARaven> mine worked out of the box, im happy
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<dreamcoder> lol
<dreamcoder> it would work on my pc probaly but my laptop doesnt like linux
<dreamcoder> lol
<nevoeiro> sound it's working here but no net...
<nevoeiro> help? :(
<EyesOfARaven> atheros 500x card, nevoeiro?
<dreamcoder> what network card? or wireless etc?
<nevoeiro> erm.. don't know, wait..
<dreamcoder> right brb just installed alsa beta see if that does anything
<AirBender> there were some chagnes last night with the RC, my atheros driver went back to ath_pci from ath5k
<nevoeiro> intel pro wireless 3945abg golan..
<AirBender> and the leds are blinking again =)
<predator363> eyesofraven: sorry i took so long ...iv got the flash codec installed
<EyesOfARaven> any luck, predator?
<m1dn1ght> EyesOfARaven: Sorry, was AFK before.  Yeah, tried that and no joy unfortunately ;(
<nevoeiro> eyesofraven: ?
<predator363> eyesofaraven: no i was saying iv had them installed for days and this only started happening today
<EyesOfARaven> nevoeiro: was talking to someone else, what happens when u type iwconfig
<nevoeiro> EyesOfARaven: intel pro wireless 3945abg golan network connection rev 02
<nevoeiro> wait..
<EyesOfARaven> predator363: see if it is broken with another browser, seamonkey uses the same plugins
<nevoeiro> no wireless extensions
<nevoeiro> ???
<nevoeiro> was working great in hardy
<dreamcoder> nope didnt do a thing lol
<dreamcoder> grrrrrrrrr
<EyesOfARaven> nevoeiro: u will need to install a driver for ur wifi, try ndiswrapper (or if your card supports it, madwifi)
<dreamcoder> well i am going to have to go back to hardy
<nevoeiro> and now "no wireless extensions"
<nevoeiro> argh, why did i update, lol.. hardy was great..
<nevoeiro> oh well..
<predator363> gotta install seamonkey
<AirBender> nevoeiro: there should be a driver for your card, you can try booting with another kernel
<AirBender> for the momment, but I think there's just a detail missing
<nevoeiro> ok..
<AirBender> I can't remember now the name of the modules for this wifi chipset, but you should see if they're loaded
<AirBender> with lsmod
<nevoeiro> just to test, where can i get ndiswrapper or madwifi?
<AirBender> are you with the release candidate?
<nevoeiro> yes
<nevoeiro> just updated to rc..
<AirBender> madwifi is for the Atheros chipsets, not suitable for your card
<EyesOfARaven> nevoeiro: ndiswrapper comes by default, you need to download the windows driver for your card, and then run the appropriate terminal commands with ndiswrapper on them
<AirBender> and ndiswrapper is in the repository, but this is using your winXP drivers...
<EyesOfARaven> airbender: thanks for clearin that up, i wasnt sure what was supported by it as it's usually referred to pretty vaguely in guides
<nevoeiro> ok.. thx for the support
<AirBender> inf fact madwifi is by default with the kernel modules in ubuntu
<EyesOfARaven> ath_pci is madwifi then?
<AirBender> you just have to agree with using the ath_hal wich is restricted because it's binary for security reasons
<AirBender> yep
<EyesOfARaven> ic
<predator363> eyesofaraven: actualy yes flash runs 100% flawlesly in seamonkey and sea monkey also seems to be 10000times faster then firefox! why had i not heard of this before?!?!
<EyesOfARaven> lol i hate firefox
<EyesOfARaven> i love seamonkey for that very reason sir
<EyesOfARaven> :D
<EyesOfARaven> firefox has gotten bloated with age
<EyesOfARaven> seamonkey is very old, based on ancient netscape code
<EyesOfARaven> so it's lean
<predator363> i used google chrome on windows
<predator363> does seamonkey do tabs?
<EyesOfARaven> yeah
<EyesOfARaven> file->new tab if im not mistaken
<predator363> how its not in the files menu
<EyesOfARaven> maybe its tabs->new tab
<EyesOfARaven> lemme fire it up and check
<predator363> oh yea lol it is im just used to it being right in my face
<EyesOfARaven> yeah it's not quiiiiite as interface friendly as firefox
<EyesOfARaven> but imo the speed and function is worth the trade
<z0r> hi. I'm upgrading to intrepid with update manager in a gnome session. When pam was upgraded, it asked which services it could restart. gdm was in the list. I removed it because I thought it would boot me out of gnome if it was restarted, and interrupt the installation. Would it have? Is this a bug?
<AirBender> may be it's a better idea to do this from the console, out of gnome with do-release-upgrade
<tux> anyone know is netbook remix will be released next week ?
<EyesOfARaven> im not sure when it's planned for release, but they are working on their 8.1 variants
<jaksa> netbook remix suks
<EyesOfARaven> if u have a netbook
<EyesOfARaven> it might not :p
<jaksa> acer one
<EyesOfARaven> in fact im thinking of getting their gnome tweaks
<EyesOfARaven> i like how that panel's lookin
<jaksa> ibex next my One
<|Cyb3rPunk|> question myubuntu is showing just a offwhitecolourscreen ican seemymouse butnothingelse ican getintermaniol butthats it
<EyesOfARaven> that's quite a grammar
<AirBender> it's probably a problem with compiz-fusion
<legend2440> canyouseperateyourwordsalittle?
<AirBender> try ALT+F2 metacity --replace
<|Cyb3rPunk|> canany one help me getmydisply back
<EyesOfARaven> they are.. helping u..
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: try ALT+F2 metacity --replace
<EyesOfARaven> airbender: u seem the knowledgeable sort, any idea how to remove the gnome foot from nautilus? i dont like it.
<AirBender> haha lol, I'm not...
<nevoeiro> EyesOfARaven: got internet now:))
<EyesOfARaven> nevoeiro: great :D
<nevoeiro> connect via ethernet, download ndiswrapper from synaptic and voilà :)
<nevoeiro> uff..
<nevoeiro> hehe
<AirBender> what did you do Novell
<AirBender> oops
<EyesOfARaven> u called him novell? lol
<AirBender> what did you do nevoeiro
<EyesOfARaven> haha
<EyesOfARaven> he did what i said :)
<nevoeiro> yes :)
<nevoeiro> thx guys :))
<EyesOfARaven> np mate
<EyesOfARaven> glad i cud help
<AirBender> ndiswrapper?
<EyesOfARaven> aye
<nevoeiro> yes
<AirBender> ok, but give the native driver a try in some days...
<AirBender> or when you're not affraid of being without internet for some minutes
<AirBender> ;)
<nevoeiro> AirBender: if it's working, don't fix it :P haha
<AirBender> haha
<EyesOfARaven> it'd be neat if there was an option to use windows drivers for other things besides wifi
<EyesOfARaven> like video, sound, etc
<|Cyb3rPunk|> doi have toenteradisplay?
<AirBender> yep
<nevoeiro> ok, gotta go now.. see you later
<AirBender> but you do it in a blind mode
<|Cyb3rPunk|> whats the settingsforalaptop
<AirBender> ok bye
<AirBender> where are you right now?
<AirBender> a console?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> toshiba
<AirBender> but how can you type here if you can't see anything in your display...?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> on windows
<AirBender> ah ok
<AirBender> on the same laptop?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> no sepret
<AirBender> and you have your laptop turned on with the white display?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ya i can seethe mouseand thats it itgasve meamsg for display errororsomthingandhad crashed
<AirBender> ok
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i logedinviatermanal ctrl+alt+f1
<AirBender> so you type: ALT+F2
<|Cyb3rPunk|> sorry keybord notworkingon mywindowslaptop
<AirBender> and then metacity --replace
<AirBender> enter
<Acknix> #ubuntu+1
<Acknix> so sexy#
<Acknix> =]
<|Cyb3rPunk|> dont know what to enter - -
<AirBender> mmm
<AirBender> but you know that ALT+F2 is for running an application right?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> its a 17" intarnallcd
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ahh damn what can i dothen
<AirBender> so, after ALT+F2
<AirBender> you type: metacity --replace
<AirBender> that's a command to invoke the default windows manager
<EyesOfARaven> airbender: i was JUST looking for the "run dialog" for that explict purpose so i could stop restarting X, thanks
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<AirBender> you're welcome
<Acknix> automatix availalbe for .10?
<dfgas> hmmm, wonder if updates will fix mouse problem, heh, move mouse and it turns monitor back on, but it won't take me out of screensaver, i have to hit a key on the keyboard
<|Cyb3rPunk|> gives me unabletoopenX display
<AirBender> mm
<LjL> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: so, may be it's a good idea to switch to console 1, and change the video driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from whatever it is to vesa
<EyesOfARaven> acknix: automatix wasnt even available for 8.04 :p
<AirBender> and restart X server
<|Cyb3rPunk|> whats thecommandeforthat?
<AirBender> CTRL+ALT+F1
<AirBender> then you're in console 1
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ok so can youtell mewhat totype?
<AirBender> yes
<AirBender> now you type: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AirBender> what video card do you have?
<EyesOfARaven> shud make sure ppl know how to use vi before u go putting them in it
<EyesOfARaven> as those of us who don't know vi get scared
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<AirBender> will try to do something special
<AirBender> but |Cyb3rPunk| what video card do you have? I gotta leave...
<|Cyb3rPunk|> says new directory
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ???
<AirBender> uhhh....
<|Cyb3rPunk|> inturnal navada???
<EyesOfARaven> im gonna assume that means nvidia
<AirBender> nvidia?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ya
<AirBender> lol
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<AirBender> ok
<emilien> hey which is latest ubuntu ibex release and where can i download ?
<AirBender> are you in the console again?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> itsrightnext tome
<AirBender> ok
<EyesOfARaven> why dont we point him at the nvidia proprietary download
<EyesOfARaven> that might be easy
<AirBender> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AirBender> just as I type
<|Cyb3rPunk|> itwontletmetypeany thing
<AirBender> have you logged in?
<AirBender> try console 2 CTRL+ALT+F2
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i'm logeditand now itson the screen in thetermaniol gives melike 15 lins of ~~~~~
<AirBender> ahh ok
<EyesOfARaven> that's normal
<|Cyb3rPunk|> and says new directory
<AirBender> so don't try to type anything
<EyesOfARaven> i hate vi..
<AirBender> just tell my if you're viewing the xorg.conf file
<|Cyb3rPunk|> maybe.... lol says newdirectory and i canttypeordoany thing
<AirBender> mmm ok
<AirBender> so type ESC
<AirBender> or press ESC
<AirBender> and then :q!
<AirBender> tell me if you are out of vim now
<|Cyb3rPunk|> rofl says ---insert--- when i hit type : e
<AirBender> press ESC a couple of times
<AirBender> and the type :q!
<AirBender> ENTER
<|Cyb3rPunk|> nowit says recording
<AirBender> ¿?
<AirBender> so you're not doing what I say
<ArkoldThos> anyone getting problems with xorg.conf WHEN using Intel graphic cards?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ... ok backattermaniol windows
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> type: cd /etc/X11
<AirBender> then ls and tell me that you see a file named xorg.conf
<|Cyb3rPunk|> says no such fileor directory
<AirBender> type pwd
<AirBender> what does it say?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> says /home/shawn
<AirBender> now
<AirBender> cd /
<AirBender> ls
<AirBender> do you see a folder called etc ?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> nope
<AirBender> you had better to reinstall ubuntu dude
<|Cyb3rPunk|> fuck i just crackedmycrossover
<AirBender> are there any folders?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> idk how doichack lol
<|Cyb3rPunk|> typed dir = showssome
<AirBender> use ls instead of dir
<AirBender> type pwd
<AirBender> what does it say?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ifitype1s issays commandnotfound
<|Cyb3rPunk|> says : /
<chadeldridge> ls dude .. not 1s
<chadeldridge> L
<chadeldridge> :-D
<AirBender> lol
<chadeldridge> whats wrong with your crossover I can try to help
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ;) um says bin, dev, initrd, boot, ect, cdrom, home intread.img, lib, root......
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> type cd etc
<EyesOfARaven> cd /etc/X11
<EyesOfARaven> ls
<AirBender> and?
<AirBender> ...
<|Cyb3rPunk|> what i type ittellsmeno such fireor directory
 * EyesOfARaven looks for his decoder ring
<chadeldridge> cap X
<chadeldridge>  not lower case
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<AirBender> ok easy...
<chadeldridge> everything in unix is case sensitive
<AirBender> just cd etc
<AirBender> we're almost in
<chadeldridge> what is his actual issue since i missed it ?
<AirBender> I don't know, something with the video driver
<chadeldridge> ahh
<AirBender> so i want him to change to vesa driver in xorg.conf
<chadeldridge> yeah
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: where are you?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> on boot up i get tothe login kinda screen but its white nothingon thewre i seethemousebut nothing elseis on the screen icanclicktypeor doanything i can hitctrl+alt+f1 and opentermanal
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: type pwd and tell me what it says...
<AirBender> come on it's not that difficult just stay focused
<AirBender> or focus... lol
<pal> VirtualBox from Hardy suitable for Intrepid? Because there are no Inrepid mirror on Virtualbox official site
<chadeldridge> pal yes
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i type : pwd itthen givesmea newlineshowing / andthen givemesaboxtotypein again
<pal> thanks
<chadeldridge> np
<EyesOfARaven> what's the package for installing xgl on 8.1
<EyesOfARaven> xserver-xgl?
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: so now you type: cd etc
<EyesOfARaven> nope..
<EyesOfARaven> hrm
<|Cyb3rPunk|> no file
<|Cyb3rPunk|> this ismy3ed problemswith the ubuntu
<AirBender> and cd ect ?
<EyesOfARaven> jesus christ
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i type : cd /etc/x11
<scopecreep> where are the dns setting stored? i need to switch to static ip permanently
<|Cyb3rPunk|> cansomeonedirect conect tomyboxlol
<chadeldridge> EyesOfARaven: i am not finding the pkg either
<AirBender> and that's the reason I said type cd etc
<chadeldridge> |Cyb3rPunk|: cd /etc/X11
<|Cyb3rPunk|> givesme nofileor dir
<AirBender> the X MUST be Upper case
<EyesOfARaven> let me take him
<EyesOfARaven> |Cyb3rPunk|, what nvidia card model do u have
<AirBender> but cand you go into etc?
<EyesOfARaven> u guys work on getting me xgl package
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ok in
<|Cyb3rPunk|> hadsomeonesaidX isupercase
<AirBender> and now
<AirBender> cd X11
<nicksix> hi to all
<AirBender> are we in?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> doi just type: cd X11 ? ? ?
<AirBender> yess
<nicksix> I've got problem in upgrade from 8.10 alpha 4 to 8.10 RC
<AirBender> if you typed cd etc last time
<|Cyb3rPunk|> hmm says no fileordir...
<AirBender> pwd
<AirBender> ?
<xxploit> question, with network manager, it displays some console output while booting...like just connection info(no errors or anything like that). Is there a way I can have it suppress this information and just basically state the service is starting and that is it?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i type: pwdsays /etc/X11
<AirBender> excellent!
<chadeldridge> EyesOfARaven: http://www.tectonic.co.za/wordpress/?p=916
<AirBender> you did it
<chadeldridge> there you go
<AirBender> so now: be careful
<AirBender> type: sudo vim xorg.conf
<|Cyb3rPunk|> what do i donow
<AirBender> nothing more
<AirBender> do you see the file?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> givesmne a huge text filetoreadonmyscreen
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> now type: /nvidia
<AirBender> ENTER
<AirBender> now the cursor is over the n of nvidia right?
<EyesOfARaven> THERE IS NO XSERVER-XGL FOR IBEX - AHHHHHH
<|Cyb3rPunk|> says pattern notfoundin boldred
<AirBender> and /vesa ?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> says pattern notfoundin boldred
<AirBender> mmm
<AirBender> try /nv
<|Cyb3rPunk|> says pattern notfoundin boldred
<AirBender> now /"Device"
<|Cyb3rPunk|> doileave the""
<AirBender> yep
<AirBender> I mean type it with ""
<AirBender> just as I did
<|Cyb3rPunk|> doileave the""
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ok
<|Cyb3rPunk|> nmothing\
<AirBender> where is the cursor?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> again i'm in full termaniol mode
<AirBender> you see some lines starting with the word Section
<brunop> hi
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ya
<unavailable> allright guys, flash content on a web page makes firefox AND konqueror
<unavailable> handg
<unavailable> hang
<AirBender> is there one called: Section "Device" ?
<brunop> does intrepid support the Intel X4500 chip ?
<ArkoldThos> anyone got a nice xorg.conf for Intel with 3d acceleration
<unavailable> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12
<unavailable> is this a non fixable problem?
<chadeldridge> unavailable: do you have the flash plugin installed ?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i'm still not gettingany thing...
<brunop> it works fine with vesa, not with intel drivers for me..
<unavailable> chadeldridge: see above  : Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: let's do it easier... type ESC then :q!
<AirBender> you will be in the terminal prompt again
<chadeldridge> unavailable: thats not the one from repo correct, thats the self compiled version ?
<unavailable> hmm...
<nicksix> someone have problems with sound?
<unavailable> chadeldridge: i think its from adobe's site
<unavailable> lemmie see.
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: then type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nicksix> my audio device sounds very distorted
<chadeldridge> unavailable: try this    sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<|Cyb3rPunk|> it wont let me esc... keepstypeingover textonthe screen
<unavailable> chadeldridge: its removing one and installing nonfree
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: type ESC 3 times
<AirBender> then type ":q!"
<AirBender> without the ""
<|Cyb3rPunk|> nowis says :/etc/X11$
<AirBender> then ENTER
<nicksix> my nVidia HDA works bad with ALSA and pulse audio
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> now type the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unavailable> and now its even worse
<ArkoldThos> brunop: no clue how to make 3d acceleration?
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: how is it goingÇ?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> says warning.. overwriting....... nowi'm backat the etc/X11$
<unavailable> allright guys, which flash plugin is the best (meaning: which one doesnt make firefox hang)
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: now CTR+ALT+F7 then CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<AirBender> (once you are in the white screeen)
<unavailable> what happened to chadeldridge?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ok i login andnowi am where i startedagain
<brunop> ArkoldThos: nop, i cant get more than "none visual effects"
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: still white?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> yep thelovley ubuntu white
<unavailable> flash makes firefox hang (real bad) just installed flashplugin-nonfree from the repo's and it did nothing
<|Cyb3rPunk|> well orangeey white\
<ArkoldThos> :/ how can i try that on kubuntu? just i want play smth :/
<AirBender> but you are inside your desktop or still in the login window?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i'm talking on a windows pc andhave myothercomputernext tome
<AirBender> but have you logged in into gnome?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i'm insidethe desktop
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> the white screen occurs after you login?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> butitsa orangewhite nothingdisplayednothingtoclickon
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ya
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> now
<AirBender> ALT+F2
<AirBender> metacity --replace
<|Cyb3rPunk|> alt f2 dosentwork... can i usectrl+alt+f2
<AirBender> nope
<AirBender> ALt+F2
<AirBender> I think you just can't see it
<|Cyb3rPunk|> can'topen alt+f2
<AirBender> do it blindly
<|Cyb3rPunk|> lol nothing
<AirBender> but have you typed metacity --replace ?
<AirBender> I'm pretty sure this should bring back your desktop
<|Cyb3rPunk|> into the blind screen... dont even knowifany thingisopen
<AirBender> yes, i know
<unavailable> if you have gnome-panel running, alt+F2 should work
<AirBender> some time ago I had a problem with 3D acceleration, and every time i logged in to gnome i had to type blindly ALT+F2 and then metacity --replace
<|Cyb3rPunk|> notworking
<AirBender> and it worked
<AirBender> mmm
<AirBender> have you pressed enter?
<unavailable> lol
<|Cyb3rPunk|> yep
<AirBender> mmm
<AirBender> may be it's tome to do what EyesOfARaven said... to reinstall the nvidia driver
<brunop> i'm unable to make a screenshot with intel drivers, the mouse pointer is smoetime like a tv square
<AirBender> time*
<|Cyb3rPunk|> how do i dothat if i cantseethe screen?
<AirBender> from the console
<AirBender> it's better to restart in recovery mode
<unavailable> ctrl alt f1-6
<EyesOfARaven> we need to know what card he has
<EyesOfARaven> then we can give him a wget && ./blahblah sort of command to run
<AirBender> may be it's a good idea to restart in recovery mode
<EyesOfARaven> and it'll just poof up an installer
<|Cyb3rPunk|> all i knowisitsinturnal graficscardon mylaptop
<EyesOfARaven> when u get to a terminal
<|Cyb3rPunk|> nivida
<EyesOfARaven> type "lspci | grep "vid"
<brunop> i think the current intel drivers does not support correctly the X4500 GMA...
<EyesOfARaven> 'lspci | grep "vid" '
<|Cyb3rPunk|> can i dothat from /etc/X11 ? ? ?
<AirBender> yes, it doesn't matter
<AirBender> but I suggest you to reboot and then choose recovery mode
<|Cyb3rPunk|> with the ""
<|Cyb3rPunk|> andisthat a 1 or a i
<brunop> here is the "screenshot" : http://tinyurl.com/6y2evn
<ArkoldThos>           looks beauty xd
<EyesOfARaven> it is an i
<EyesOfARaven> an L, then an i
<EyesOfARaven> Lspci
<|Cyb3rPunk|> will try recoverymode
<brunop> hu?
<EyesOfARaven> his are 1s
<|Cyb3rPunk|> ahh well recovery modedid noithing
<AirBender> what did you do in recovery mode?
<AirBender> recovery mode doesn't work alone
<|Cyb3rPunk|> selected normal bootlol
<AirBender> this is like nothing
<EyesOfARaven> how do you increase the number of virtual desktops
<AirBender> if you're using compiz-fusion in compizconfig-settings-manager general config DesktopSize
<EyesOfARaven> ty
<AirBender> you change horizontal size
<EyesOfARaven> amazing how nooby i can be with a GUI yet know what im doing with a console, eh
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<AirBender> hehehe
<|Cyb3rPunk|> what should i select in the recovery menu?
<AirBender> you can try fix X Server
<AirBender> and see what it says
<|Cyb3rPunk|> says warningoverwriting....
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> after that you can try fix broken packages
<AirBender> if there's something wrong...
<|Cyb3rPunk|> andthen
<AirBender> and then try normal boot
<AirBender> or console
<AirBender> then init 5
<OsamaK> Could somebody explain this error <http://osamak.wfm.googlepages.com/errorinstallingubuntu810.jpg>, I tried re-burn the CD, MD5 is OK and the harddisk has been formatted. What can I do else to fix this problem?
<AirBender> or init 2
<|Cyb3rPunk|> .... wowthissucks.... nothing
<brunop> so how can i get the 3d acceleration and/or the visual effects with Intrepid ?
<thegve> hello - I just burned (using this same system) a intrepid system and installed with it, so I guess the recorder is fine. However, with cdrecord I now get an error "Sense Code: 0x73 Qual 0x03 (power calibration area error) Fru 0x0"
<thegve> Are there any known issues?
<AirBender> |Cyb3rPunk|: try reinstalling nvidia driver, but I'm tired now...  and have a lot of things to do, going to Gnome Day among them
<thegve> This is a HP Compaq 8510w laptop
<|Cyb3rPunk|> i geuss i'll reinstall ubuntu again itseaserandloseevery thingagain
<|Cyb3rPunk|> thanks foryourhelp
<AirBender> you're welcoe, actually that's a good idea
<ArkoldThos> rofl xd
<OsamaK> Could somebody explain this error <http://osamak.wfm.googlepages.com/errorinstallingubuntu810.jpg>?
<unavailable> allright guys
<thegve> This is what I get with cdrskin by the way... "cdrskin: FATAL : SCSI error on write(-150,16): key=3 asc=73h ascq=03h"
<unavailable> NEEDING FLASH SUPPORT
<pururu> wat
<thegve> OsamaK, I do not "know" the error, but I think it's trying to say it cannot read the CD well.
<thegve> scratches etc.
<Ienorand> OsamaK: Faulty CD faulty CD-drive or faulty harddrive?
<Ienorand> OsamaK: I guess is the possible causes
<xxploit> question, on first boot you always get that Kinit resume image messages on the first 3 lines of boot, is this to do with some kind of suspend mode or something? And if so any way to disable it?
<mastermolch> i m not able to install opera from canonical on my ubuntu 8.10 rc 64bit installation, i m wondering if this package exists.
<enaut> hi, I have got a problem with the new network manager in xubuntu 8.10. I have a DSL Dialup connection and it just refuses to connect :( . I tried to set up with pppoe and with the networkmanager both way are not working. where can i find a logfile or anythin of Networkmanager?
<webmaren> i am loving the speed improvements to the Kubuntu RC
<webmaren> for the first time since upgrade, my new system starts up faster than my old gnome
<enaut> http
<enaut> sry focus error
<OsamaK> thegve: I burn it twice.. I checked the MD5 and it was OK.
<unavailable> flash plugin not working correctly
<unavailable> need help with flash
<unavailable> flash 10 makes firefox hang really bad
<andresmh> when I do sudo apt-cache showpkg openoffice.org, it lists oo3 and oo2.4... does that mean i have both installed? and if so, how do i get rid of oo2.4 without messing up my oo3?
<andresmh> synaptic only shows oo3
<Dude> how do i set my refresh rate without the NVIDIA driver?
<foormea> hi
<EyesOfARaven> Dude: u can set it in the resolution tool, or if you mean to a specific value u have to edit xorg.conf
<OsamaK> Hello, foormea.
<foormea> oh #kubuntu+1 redirects here
<Dude> EyesOfARaven: the res tool only shows 0 Hz available
<foormea> i just installed intrepid/KDE. 2 questions: 1. no katapult in kde4?! :( 2. no quicklaunch in the taskbar?! or i'm blind and cannot find it?! :( :D
<Dude> EyesOfARaven: how can i set it in the xorg.conf?
<EyesOfARaven> you have to add a mode line
<EyesOfARaven> ill get you a link, dude
<konam> crimsun there's a fix now for the 'alsa freezes' problem
<EyesOfARaven> dude: i can't seem to find a link that explains it too clearly, lol.... google for it
<andresmh> how do I uninstall openoffice completely and install it again? i see in synaptic there are tons of installed packages related to openoffice
<andresmh> but is there a way to just uninstall the whole thing?
<konam> crimsun here hoping the fix gets to the final release..
<OsamaK> I'm still wait the answer :)
<OsamaK> Simply, how to avoid <http://osamak.wfm.googlepages.com/errorinstallingubuntu810.jpg>?
<andresmh> OsamaK: maybe try downloading the installer again?
<andresmh> seems like the cd you're using is damaged
<OsamaK> I burned it twice, this is not my first CD..
<andresmh> maybe the downloaded ISO file is damaged?
<OsamaK> MD5 is OK
<andresmh> oh
<andresmh> weird
<andresmh> i don't know
<OsamaK> Well, I'll try burning the CD for third time from another computer.
<unavailable> intrepid firefox flash not working right
<unavailable> hangs on flash content
<unavailable> hangs really bad
<unavailable> any!?
<unavailable> arrgh   any1?
<MrLemur> Hi. I have recently upgraded to Intrepid from Hardy. My only problem is that I have no sound. The sound card is recognised, just no sound.
<MrLemur> It's a SiS SI7012.
<mastermolch> are there packages in "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner" for the 64bit version? i m wondering, because i dont find opera, adobe acrobat or googleearth
<toxygen> hello
<toxygen> i'm looking for package ygen: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and  October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for suppor
<MrLemur> Hi
<toxygen> ups
<toxygen> moment
<toxygen> bad paste :)
<toxygen> 17:11:27    toxygen  : i'm looking for former package for ubuntu intrepid: linux-headers-2.6.27-4-generic
<petr4> hello. Where to get Alternate CD image? (I desire to test OEM installer)
<andresmh> how do I check the exact version of openoffice i have from the command line?
<toxygen> i need to compile fglrx on my own, because with the new kernel wifi stopped working and i need to use old kernel
<MrLemur> petr4:  The Desktop CD has a OEM installer
<petr4> MrLemur: Really? great! thank you
<petr4> andresmh: apt-cache policy openoffice
<MrLemur> petr4:  http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<MrLemur> there's all the iso's
<andresmh> petr4: thanks. why do you think it says Installed: (none) while Version table lists 3.0.0 and 2.4.1
<andresmh> and Candidate: 1:3.0.0-2
<andresmh> i am sure it is installed as i am using it and i want to know if i have 2.4 installed too
<andresmh> so i can remove it
<petr4> andresmh: perhaps there are more packages openoffice*
<petr4> and you have something like openoffice-writer but not openoffice
<petr4> perhaps
<petr4> or use Synaptic to get the other versions
<MrLemur> start openoffice and click on Help => About
<andresmh> thanks petr4, MrLemur: synaptic only shows i have openoffice 3.0
<MrLemur> Only openoffice 2.4 is in the official Intrepid repos
<MrLemur> Where did you install version 3.0 from?
<danbh_intrepid> MrLemur: bug 267376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267376 in openoffice.org "Package OpenOffice.org 3.0 for Intrepid Backports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267376
<LightTitan> why do all my Translation-en repositories for Intrepid fail?? Should I remove them from my sources.list?
<dr_willis> #1 -fail in what way.  #2. you could always comment them out if you wanted.
<dr_willis> #3 - the servers are gettting a lot of load lately. so that may be the issue
<LightTitan> fail as in when I am reloading in Synaptic, they all say fail while all the others say updated
<dr_willis> which servers specifically? could be they are overloaded.
<LightTitan> hold on, let me grab a couple for you.
<MrLemur> Hi. I have recently upgraded to Intrepid from Hardy. My only problem is that I have no sound. The sound card is recognised, just no sound.
<dr_willis> ive seen some cases where people needed to use the alsamixer app in terminal, or otherwise to unmute things.. some how the mute got 'stuck' :)
<MrLemur> alsamixer doesn't work
<MrLemur> Here's the output: last post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958328
<MrLemur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62510/
<LightTitan> dr_willis: http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc202/dedicus/Screenshot.png
<LightTitan> there are the ones that are failing
<dr_willis> i would almost bet its server load.. or updates not being done yet on all of them
<andresmh> when i push the up/down volume in my laptop the volume indicator shows up but the volume doesn't change at all
<LightTitan> ok thanks dr_willis, I will try again some other time
<MrLemur> dr_willis:  Is it a bug?
<andresmh> the only way to change the volume is by going to the gnome panel and use the volume control widget there
<dr_willis> Ive not had much luck with any of my intrepid Upgrades...
<dr_willis> I ended up reinstalling  the machines.
<MrLemur> dr_willis:  Hmm. I'll try with a hardy kernel, and see if that works
<unavailable> www.myspace.com/yahushuah_hamessiach    <-- this page makes firefox hang really bad
<unavailable> any ideas?>
<danbh_intrepid> unavailable: maybe noscript
<batti5> kopete irc?
<batti5> how it works
<MrLemur> batti5:  The kopete im program has a built in IRC plugin
<batti5> whare?
<dr_willis> Egads - that myspace site is rather.. an eyesore
<MrLemur> Go to configure kopete => Accounts => new#
<batti5> and?
<MrLemur> Choose IRC
<batti5> its not thare
<MrLemur> Hmmm
<MrLemur> I'll have a quick look
<batti5> can you recommad an alternative to konversation or kopete?
<dr_willis> I perfer xchat for irc.
<MrLemur> are you using KDE?
<EyesOfARaven> evolution mail keeps popping up
<EyesOfARaven> and asking me to set it up
<EyesOfARaven> ...?
<batti5> it looks dificult "xchat"
<EyesOfARaven> i luv xchat
<MrLemur> batti5:  It's not difficult
<dr_willis> diffuclut? you just type in text...
<dr_willis> compared to the disaster of interfaces ive seen in some IM clients... :) its straight forwared
<EyesOfARaven> xchat is about as easy as irc gets
<EyesOfARaven> if u want hard, try bitchx
<batti5> ok, i try i it
<dr_willis> bitchx isent hard.. just poorely documented.. :)
<dr_willis> irssi is fun. :)
<Novell> bitchx isn't hard, try telnet
<dr_willis> i have irc'd over telnet ages ago..
<dr_willis> also ages ago i used irc on a greenbar-printing-serial terminal. :)
<dr_willis> hardcopy of all the chatting!
<dr_willis> irc on a 300 baud serial line! now thats hard.
<dr_willis> :P
<EyesOfARaven> i wish i had all the leet xp ircing that u hav
<dr_willis> whats scary is to google for your own name/nick and find  logs/comments/messages from your self dated 20+ years ago..
<Don_Miguel> yikes !
<Don_Miguel> ... hope you were careful in what you said !
<Fiyuri> http://www.clanplanet.de/_sites/index.asp?rn=&clanid=10972
<dr_willis> back then.. we talked about computers... there was no XXX chat back then.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> and no spam, and no spambots..
<Don_Miguel> some new things are NOT a sign of 'progress'
<dulak> any gotchas on the RC?
<dr_willis> every time ive ever seen some one in an IM client chat room.. it seems tobe 99% spamXXX bots.. and 2 people...
<FFForever> any news on the boot stalling problem?
<MrLemur> Anyone have a problem with alsamixer?
<dulak> cuz I'm thinking about upgrading today instead of waiting for the official release
<Denise> owner in oilonmars
<Denise> lol
<EyesOfARaven> i just did something that was plausibly stupi
<EyesOfARaven> dd
<Denise> oops
<EyesOfARaven> i tried to uninstall evolution email client
<FFForever> ???
<batti5> what is a commas?
<EyesOfARaven> and apparently it's part of the desktop
<rmn> i have a desktop machine that used to run debian etch.  it boots the alpha-6 live CD ok.  It does not start the RC correctly (after splash it blinks an underscore).  md5-sum checked.  x85_64.  any known bugs, or workarounds?
<dr_willis> dulak,  given how sluggish the servers are.. :)  well..  go for it! but ive had bad issues with upgrades. i just did 2 clean reinstalls..
<dr_willis> EyesOfARaven,  the 'ubuntu-desktop' package is a meta-package.. removing it wont affedt much.
<EyesOfARaven> meta-packages r bundles of other packages rite
<dr_willis> yep
<dr_willis> a package that just 'depends' on other packages.
<EyesOfARaven> it also wanted to remove my gnome-panel-applets
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<dr_willis> to make installing a 'suite' of related thigns easier
<dr_willis> You could always reinstall those./
<dr_willis> but why bother removing it...
<EyesOfARaven> cuz evolution keeps popping up
<Don_Miguel> but they are so helpful when they are THERE and we can USE them !
<EyesOfARaven> when i dont even click on it
<EyesOfARaven> asking me to set up an email account i dont have
<FFForever> Don_Miguel, google FTW XD
<EyesOfARaven> how do i get evolution to stfu
<FFForever> EyesOfARaven, remove it from synaptic :D
<dr_willis> I have never seen it pop up.
<EyesOfARaven> nor have i until today
<EyesOfARaven> but it has done it some  5  times
<Don_Miguel> I see that one sometimes,too .. and would like to put a stop to it !
<FFForever> only time it popups for me is when i make it open by clicking an email addy :(
<dr_willis> could bt your session got saved...
<EyesOfARaven> i never use synaptic
<dr_willis> or just  input fake info..
<EyesOfARaven> will synaptic not just remove it the same way apt-get was?
<dulak> well here's to upgrades, let's hope I don't spend all day today fixing stuff
<kronk2002de> hi
<EyesOfARaven> kronk
<EyesOfARaven> does the de in ur name mean "Delaware"
<dr_willis> synaptic=apt-get basically. :) they do the same task
<EyesOfARaven> so it will also attack my gnome applets
<EyesOfARaven> as i thot
<EyesOfARaven> how can i make evolution go away peacefully
<kronk2002de> i have a problem with intreprid. i can't find pand anymore, but i need it for using my Internet Sharing on my HTC phone. Can anybody help me?
<EyesOfARaven> kronk2002de: delaware?
<kronk2002de> hi eyes
<kronk2002de> sorry, de means Germany ;)
<EyesOfARaven> damn, thot i knew u
<EyesOfARaven> lol
<mamers> hi all - 1st: thanks for the upcoming intrepid release!
<dulak> dr_willis: servers don't seem that sluggish to me, getting about 1 meg/sec downloading right now
<kronk2002de> sorry for lazy answers ;)
 * Don_Miguel goes to check Evolution dependencies 
<dr_willis> dulak,  ive had them be up/down all night. it may be the latest batch of updates going through
<EyesOfARaven> don_miguel: ty
<mamers> any idea if the udev-fix for is going to be included in the final release? (CD tray keeps closing after ejecting...)
<dr_willis> I grabbed the isos via torrent faster then the serves.. but it took me 10 min/a dozen tries  to get the .torrent downloaded from a server
<FFForever> can i encrypt all of /home if its its own partition?
<FFForever> (and its in use right now...)
<mamers> One problem I ran into after upgrading: The Network Connection on eth0 was broken. (I would have needed to manually configure it in the Network Manager - something I think many end-users might not be willing to do ...)
<FFForever> ubuntu just downgraded my wine :(
<mamers> I added a dhcp-line to /etc/network/interfaces, which solved the issue also.
<kronk2002de> another question belongs to an access problem: i would like to use a Option 3G+ PCMCIA card - in 8.04 64bit edition the needed nozomi module is broken, so i changed to intreprid on beta status. in alpha version it was recognized right, since beta i get an "device /dev/noz0 not found", but it is available :(
<mamers> Any idea on how to have Network Manager automatically use the network settings  --  they have worked out of the box with 8.04 before!
<coppro> mamers: what did you do to get dhcp working?
<coppro> I think I need to do that!
<FFForever> mamers, network manager auto connects for me :/
<coppro> for me, having networkmanager running prevents me from connecting, even manually
<FFForever> coppro, if u killall nm-applet
<kronk2002de> with wired networks i haven't any problems
<FFForever> then dhclient eth0 does it work?
<FFForever> kronk try searhing the help docs and the forums or post on the forums
<coppro> FFForever: networkmanager keeps disassociating the network card
<mamers> coppro: I added the lines "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and "auto eth0" to /etc/network/interfaces
<coppro> (wireless)
<mamers> coppro: however, that's the *manual* kind of approach, that no end-user would do... (I don't care with my PC at home - still, it's not optimal)
<kronk2002de> FFForever, i have searched on google and placed threads in ubuntu forum, but nobody can help me
<kronk2002de> cause of that, i hoped I'll find anybody here, who can help me
<FFForever> anyone know if i can remotely disable a pdf from my webserver?
<mamers> FFForever, coppro: yes, "dhclient eth0" worked for me as well - but it's not permanent after next reboot.
<FFForever> i only use wifi so i cant help you :(
<FFForever> mamers so a simple fix would to write a bash script #!/bin/bash <newline> dhclient eth0 and add that as a startup script on login for your session :)
<FFForever> mamers you might need root to run that command though so i would use a cron script instead and have it run that as root
<FFForever> :D
<mamers> FFForever :), 'course -- but tell this my mum ... :)
<FFForever> i like quick and dirty fixes :D
<mamers> Was just wondering if that's a problem others ran into as well. If so, IMHO it should be looked into for final release.
<mamers> ( lol )
<FFForever> mamers i have a better unfixed problem :D
<FFForever> my boot/shutdown stalls till i hold down a key for 20secs
<unavailable> www.myspace.com/yahushuah_hamessiach    <-- this page makes firefox hang really bad
<coppro> I had a similar problem on 7.10 that I eventually fixed by making a script to connect and chmod -x /etc/init.d/NetworkManager
<coppro> not at all optimal
<mamers> FFForever, ouch! ... well, put our problems together, and a frustrated enduser (after not being able to connect to the web) can't even shut down the machine anymore !? ;)
<FFForever> i found out i had to hold a key after pressing and holding my shutdown button the progress bar moved LOL
<coppro> nope, that didn't help
<mamers> any idea if so. is looking into the network thing? or whom to talk to?
<coppro> while networkmanager is running
<ratpoison> hello! ATI amd64 user. How is fglrx support on 8.10 RC1?
<coppro> the wireless card refuses to stay associated to a network protocol
<coppro> (iwconfig says unassociated rather than IEEE 802.11g)
<coppro> I wonder if I reconfigure network-manager
<kronk2002de> hi ratposon
<kronk2002de> currently no fglrx module is available
<mamers> coppro, do you only use wireless? or do you have the problem with ethernet as well?
<coppro> mamers: haven't tried ethernet
<FFForever> i use wifi :D
<kronk2002de> but you can use the free modules until ATI provides a new module working with ne X.org
<FFForever> mamers when i plug my eth in it works fine for me :/
<FFForever> maybe its ur chipset
<coppro> I don't think it'll be a problem though, as knetworkmanager seems capable of using dhcp
<FFForever> what is the lspci for ur eth card?
<FFForever> coppro this is for ubuntu not kubuntu....
<coppro> FFForever: the problem is with NetworkManager, which is on both
<coppro> nothing to do with the graphical interface; it's the daemon that's the trouble
<ratpoison> according to this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=canonical_catalyst_811&num=1 there seems to be
<ratpoison> can anyone verify that?
<mamers> FFForever, chipset is nVidia (onboard). however, if I configure it "manually" in NetworkManager, it works. also, the line in interfaces works just fine. -> the chipset is supported properly (basically at least)
<FFForever> mamers but what is the lspci of it?
<mamers> FFForever  nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller
<FFForever> mcp :(
<mamers> FFForever (rev a3)
<FFForever> i have a mcp67 :/
<mamers> coppro: i have no idea about wireless stuff - whether we have the same problem, I don't know ... (might be a wireless-key-configuration-issue, or sth. different?)
<coppro> mamers: no, it's not the key
<mamers> FFForever: is that bad news?
<coppro> network-manager just refuses to let the thing bind to a network properly
<FFForever> mamers since i bought this laptop mcp has been nothing but hell for me :(
<FFForever> mamers are you fully up2date?
<batti5> why i can`t connect to online play with wormux
<batti5> ?
<mamers> coppro I got the error message "Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only).." when trying to change a different ethernet interface ... but this was statically configured in interfaces file ... perhaps this error only occurs if the device is already listed manually in interfaces ... you get a similar error?
<coppro> hmm... where did you see that?
<FFForever> batti5, last time i checked wormux didn't have online support (yet...)
<mamers> FFForever - have just updated any new packages 2 hours ago ... trying again.
<kronk2002de> is anybody with a intrepid 64bit here?
<dr_willis> kronk2002de,  yes.. it works fine for me.. support in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> :)
<kronk2002de> hi dr_willis
<mamers> coppro when trying to modify "eth1" properties from "static" to "dhcp". (which I actually didn't want to do anyway, since I needed DHCP for "eth0", not "eth1"... however, found out about this later and "fixed" the eth0-problem with interfaces-entry above)
<kronk2002de> i am in ubuntu+1 ;)
<FFForever> has flash started support 64bit on ubuntu yet?
<dr_willis> FFForever,  it works here.. for me.. support in.. oh wait......
<dr_willis> :)
<coppro> hmm... I'm going to try again
<coppro> this time watching my logs
<kronk2002de> i would like to know, if you have the pand binary available?
<dr_willis> its using the 32bit compat libs however.
<FFForever> tail -n FTW!
<dr_willis> pand? never heard of it.. :)
<FFForever> pand?
<mamers> coppro: this popped up in gnome as an error notification window
<FFForever> anyone know where i can get free binarys of john the ripper :D
<kronk2002de> until 8.04 it was located in bluez-utils package
<dr_willis> Bluetooth PAN daemon version 3.26
<coppro> mamers: I'm not on gnome
<dr_willis> its installed. :)
<FFForever> i wanna see how fast it can crack my password lol
<kronk2002de> with it i can use the Internet Sharing on my HTC phone
<coppro> tail -n? tail -f!
<mamers> FFForever, yes, all packages are up to date - AFAIC see, no related packages have changed since I upgraded yesterday evening.
<kronk2002de> better to say, with it i can enter a PAN with my phone
<kronk2002de> it IS available for you, dr_wiliis?
<FFForever> mamers there is nothing u can do but wait :(
<mamers> coppro checking...
<dr_willis> kronk2002de,  its installed. it seems..
<mamers> FFForever - can I file some information somewhere?
<kronk2002de> damn, could you locate the package, where it is in?
<dr_willis> Oh waiot.. thats the fileserver.. ;) its not 8.10 yet
<kronk2002de> ahhhh
<dr_willis> i got the wrong ssh shell open
<kronk2002de> no problem
<dr_willis> this is the reason for Vastly different/color prompts on each machine. :)
<FFForever> mamers u could file a bug report
<kronk2002de> ROFL
<kronk2002de> yes, it can also be bad, that everything works well good together *smile*
<FFForever> dr_willis, i have a better one for you :), i did a ssh into an ssh into an ssh into an ssh and i wanted to install something forgetting i was on another machine....
<FFForever> i installed it and couldn't figure out why it still said it was uninstalled....
<dr_willis> well on 8.10  64bit - i type 'pand' and it dont tellme where to find the command..  i just get command not found.
<dulak> anyone have a sharp knife and a live chicken I can borrow?  upgrade is proceeding...
<peter771> is it worth upgrading from 7.10 to 8.10 yet or waiting until the final release to make a decision?
<dr_willis> FFForever,  dont 'ssh -X' to a machine and run syngery either....
<mamers> coppro can't find this exact error message in /var/log, sorry.
<dr_willis> FFForever,  that confused things
<kronk2002de> yes, same here - about three weeks ago it tells me, that i have to install bluez-utils package, but it was installed *grml*
<FFForever> dr_willis, i don't use -X
<mamers> coppro, don't really know how to reproduce (since my NetworkManager has disappeared from Gnome-panel after my interfaces-entries)
<dr_willis> FFForever,  the mouse started going from one side of the screen to the middle and back real fast. :) it was amuseing.
<FFForever> sounds fun :D
<dr_willis> syngery  - is a neat tool
<FFForever> mamers you could disable it :D
<FFForever> dr_willis, syngery is fun :D
<FFForever> i had 4 computers with it :D
<kronk2002de> mamers, for me the NetworkManager appears for every connection, i use - still on time i use it
<coppro> there is nothing unusual in my logs
<kronk2002de> so i get a new nm icon, if i just plug a network cable in
<coppro> just with networkmanager active, the dhcp fails
<FFForever> anyways back to learning python :D
<dulak> peter771: you'll have to upgrade to 8.04 to be able to upgrade to 8.10 afaik
<dr_willis> for some odd reason (i have kde and gnome bothinstalled) i get 2 network manager icons on the top panel. :) and if using wirless.. i get 2 stregenth meters..
<dulak> peter771: unless you are gonna clean install instead of upgrade
<mamers> hmm - I don't really trust this automagical things anyway (no offense!) :)
<mamers> too many issues I could misconfigure ;)
<peter771> dulak, I'm just going to do a fresh install
<adz21c> Hi, I am having issues with my Xonar D2 sound card and interpid. Basically first time I installed it didn't (even though after upgrading to alsa 1.0.17 on hardy it worked, 1.0.17 didn't work on interpid), so I tried upgrading alsa to 1.0.18rc3, that worked for 1 boot, after reboot it failed. Then I reinstalled interpid, it was working for several boots last night. I log on now, no sound again, anyone have any ideas?
<peter771> dulak, would you say the RC is close enough to the final version to use now?
<adz21c> ^ didn't work I mean :)
<dulak> peter771: I'm upgrading right now, I'll tell you in a few
<kronk2002de> hey peter, it's better to not use non-stable releases on systems you use productive
<adz21c> oh and after reinstall it was working on 1.0.17 shipped with intrepid ... it is as if it works when it decides to.
<coppro> I do that
<coppro> I always upgrade a week or so early to avoid the rush and the overnight (or worse) downloads
<dulak> coppro: that's exactly why I'm upgrading today
<coppro> and it's not like much changes at this point
<mamers> kronk2002de did you do anything special? if I check my processes, there are "NetworkManager" and "nm-system-settings" running...
<kronk2002de> nope
<kronk2002de> but - for first connection - i had to start networkmanager manually, then i have edited my wlan settings and it worked for me
<coppro> kronk2002de: what do you mean "edited my wlan settings?"
<kronk2002de> do you have more than one connection, mamers?
<mamers> yupp, eth0 (dhcp -> stopped working with upgrade) and eth1 (statically configured for local network)
<kronk2002de> coppro, after first upgrade to intrepid, i can't see my wlan, cause it was using channel 13
<coppro> ah. That's not the problem I'm having
<kronk2002de> then i re-installed 8.04, found the hint that 12 and 13 are hided
<ali1234> mamers: think i have the same problem as you
<kronk2002de> so, i reconfigured my wlan
<kronk2002de> then upgraded to intrepid again, but can't see nm
<mamers> ali1234 what did you do to get your network up and running again?
<kronk2002de> on this time, i've started networkmanager manually
<ali1234> mamers: i disabled network manager and manually configured everything
<dulak> 12 and 13 have major problems with cordless phone interference, that's why they are not accessible by default
<kronk2002de> configured my wlan settings and from this time, it works fine
<dulak> yer basically begging for any neighbor with the right cordless phone to totally jack your wireless whenever they use the phone
<theunixgeek> How many wallpapers come pre-installed in the release candidate?
<mamers> ali1234 (what I did was to manually configure eth0 for DHCP in /etc/network/interfaces, but that's nothing an end-user would do ...)
<kronk2002de> dulak, i've read, that the problem is, that, eg. the police uses the frequences
<mamers> kronk2002de: when I manually added eth0 to the network manager, the connection worked, yes.
<ali1234> mamers: my problem is eth0 is configured for dhcp and usb0 is static, and is not an internet connection. but whenever i plug in the usb device, it creates a default route (even though i did not specify one in the static config in /etc/network/interfaces) and it also wipes out my resolv.conf
<dulak> I don't know about that but I thought I'd be slick and use 13 to hide my wireless from casual snooping
<dulak> every time my g/f would use the phone my wireless would go down
<mamers> kronk2002de, however, I think it's a problem that the network just "stopped working" after the upgrade -- since it *did* work with 8.04 beforehand.
<kronk2002de> hmm, does other connections works for you from then on?
<dulak> so I was down about 60% of the day
<ali1234> mamers: so every time i plug the usb device, i have to reconfigure eth0 etc. or just disable network manager
<kronk2002de> yes, for wlan i can say the same for me - but i haven't checked it with wired connection
<mamers> ali1234, I can't really remember the exact route anymore, I think it was set to the local eth1-network.
<ali1234> well this is interesting. the crash report thing says pidgin has crashed
<ali1234> but if it's crashed, how come i'm still here?
<mamers> ali1234, however, eth0 was not listed in NetworkManager at all after the upgrade ... "ifconfig" did show the interface, but it had a wrong IP address (and the default route should have pointed to eth0-network ...)
<mamers> ali1234: AFAICT eth0 just didn't use DHCP -- which is why it could not work properly then, of course.
<ali1234> mamers: i also did not have the problem in hardy
<ali1234> mamers: network manager just crashed on me anyway :/
<mamers> ali1234 hmm, seems the NetworkManager might be problematic in some situations... ?
<ali1234> seems like every time i boot up at least one program crashes before i get to desktop. usually network manager applet, but sometimes the volume control or another gtk app
<mamers> ali1234: however, I don't have a real solution for my problem ... just a manual workaround.
<ali1234> mamers: oh yeah... very much so
<mamers> ali1234 have you tried a new user-profile already? (same problem there as well?)
<ali1234> mamers: i dont have any per user settings for nm
<mamers> (or does th eproblem occur even before you log in?)
<ali1234> mamers: eth0 is still configured exactly as it was when i first installed and usb0 is configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<ali1234> mamers: the problem occurs any time i unplug and plug in the usb device
<mamers> ali1234, I'm not sure, but the setting "[ifupdown] managed=false" in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf might have something to do with this ...
<ali1234> mamers: but then... the usb wouldn't come up at all when i pluged it
<mamers> ali1234 whether it means not to use NM for interfaces from /etc/network/interfaces, or the other way 'round, I don't know ...
<ali1234> mamers: the problem is that it comes up, but then a default route gets created which i dont want
<ali1234> mamers: and which i did not ask for. and also my resolv.conf gets wiped, because i did not specify any name servers on that interface, because there arn't any
<mamers> ali1234 you might try to tell NM *not* to handle anything with the usb-stuff.
<mamers> ali1234 as you might have guessed, i don't know about the NM either ;), ... but perhaps changing the property above from false to true or the other way round might help (!?)
<ali1234> mamers: i will give it a try
<ali1234> mamers: but i suspect that will be the same as disabling nm entirely ie i will have to manually ifconfig it every time
<coppro> ali1234: try making a script; that's what I did
<peter771> I'm running 7.10 and thinking about upgrading to 8.10 (fresh install), is it worth waiting until the final release or is 8.10 pretty much ready now in its RC stage?
<kronk2002de> bye @all
<mamers> ali1234, did you tell NM anything about your usb-device?
<mamers> bye kronk2002de, thanks!
<ali1234> mamers: no, and if i do, it forgets it all as soon as i replug it
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> mamers: so... nm-applet has crashed
<td123> so is the dark theme going to be the default for 8.10? just curious
<mamers> ali1234 hmm, sorry, no idea there ... thought that /usr/share/doc/network-manager/* might hold usefull information, but I'm not sure it helps.
<mamers> ali1234 need to go again ... let's hope the package maintainers can find the time to look into the NetworkManager again until the final release...
<mamers> bye everybody
<ali1234> coppro: what kind of script?
<bsnider> is there an ubuntu mac channel?
<acksaw> hey guys, trying to get my wireless card working, not sure where to start, currently using a crossover from my Vista PC and ICS... my wireless card is a F5D7000 and i think the version is 1010
<ali1234> wow, i dont know if an update fixed it or something but it seems to be working now
<vincenzo_ml> Hi there, I am using intrepid under a virtual machine under windows because of broken intel wireless drivers under linux. Do some of you know how to make it access physical ext3 devices that windows does obviously not use?
<falstaff> hello
<td123> vincenzo_ml: there is no software that does what you want
<falstaff> i installed ibex rc1 today and i have no virtual terminals. I have to say that this laptop is new, so it might be a problem which exists since a longer time...
<falstaff> any idea?
<vincenzo_ml> td123: what do you mean? Is there no way to map physical partitions to virtual devices in linux? did you already try to do this?
<falstaff> Ctrl+Alt+F1 shows nothing than a blank screen, no cursor, absolutely nothing...
<td123> vincenzo_ml: actually, you could try using the ext mount utils for windows, mount them, and create a transparent folder with virtualbox pointing to the mounted ext partition.... It might just work :D
<falstaff> I have a nvidia graphic card and use nvidia binary driver
<vincenzo_ml> td123: that would mess up permissions!
<falstaff> ubuntuforums shows some solution, i tried this (fbcon, vga=791 kernel parameter) didnt work....
<falstaff> Any idea?
<vincenzo_ml> td123: however I can't believe nobody thought of this
<td123> vincenzo_ml: I don't speak for everyone...
<bsnider> falstaff, what graphics card is this?
<falstaff> bsnider: nvidia
<falstaff> bsnider: nvidia quadro fx 770
<vincenzo_ml> td123: ok I see. Thank you in any case
<td123> vincenzo_ml: so what if it messes up permissions though... just don't do anything like rm -rf /
<vincenzo_ml> td123: I want to share my home directory and there are posix permissions
<bsnider> falstaff, you need the 177 driver for that
<vincenzo_ml> if I mount trough windows I don't think I can see modes
<td123> vincenzo_ml: well windows is the problem then...
<falstaff> bsnider: yes, i have this driver
<falstaff> bsnider: nvidia-settings says 177.80
<bsnider> falstaff, and then you need a working xorg.conf file to tell x to load it
<vincenzo_ml> td123: it is, absolutely :) however ubuntu is a bigger problem - I NEVER use windows, I never did serious work under windows for a decade. But since when intel open-sourced their drivers, I can't work anymore
<td123> vincenzo_ml: did you try googling it?
<vincenzo_ml> td123: yes and I will now retry :=
<vincenzo_ml> )
<falstaff> bsnider: im pretty sure this driver is in use at the moment, nvidia-settings wouldnt work otherwise...
<bsnider> good
<bsnider> then you're all seet
<vincenzo_ml> bye all, rebooting and then back
<falstaff> bsnider: what can i check else? boot splash screen works, so framebuffer seems to work right? When i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 then he does nothing for a few seconds. Then the display switches to black (its more if the screen goes off then displaying black...)
<superkiwi> Hello, i'm installing ubuntu 8.10 rc server. Why does not 'install automatic updates' and 'basecamp (or whatever it was called (landscape?)) not have a 'go back' option like the rest of the menus?. It is complaining about inserting another cd, I don't have it and I must start ALL over again. Is there a way to go back?
<SBTooth> howdy folks... anyone with experience with the new atheros drivers?
<danage> SBTooth: yes, unfortunately
<danage> please state your problems
<adz21c> Hi, I am having issues with my Xonar D2 sound card. Basically first time I installed ubuntu interpid it didn't work at all (even though after upgrading to alsa 1.0.17 on ubuntu hardy it worked, 1.0.17 didn't work on interpid), so I tried upgrading alsa to 1.0.18rc3, that worked for 1 boot, after reboot it failed. Then I reinstalled interpid (moving me back to the 1.0.17 shipped with intrepid), it was working for several boots last
<adz21c> night, watched a DVD etc. I log on now, no sound again, anyone have any ideas?
<danage> SBTooth: lspci -nv |grep 168c
<SBTooth> 01:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)
<danage> yes
<danage> ath5k will support it
<danage> or wait
<danage> madwifi
<danage> SBTooth: you speak german?
<danage> actually, both should support it but ath5k is too buggy at the moment. you can use a madwifi snapshot
<SBTooth> ath5k is great when it is working
<danage> it doesnt at the moment
<danage> grab a hal 10 snapshot and modprobe it in
<eagles0513875> i just upgraded to the rc from hardy and now i have no network connection what so ever
<eagles0513875> ifconfig is still showing i have my static ip
<eagles0513875> anyone i need this back up urgently
<NET||abuse1> Hey guys. i just got a eeepc 1000h, want to put ubuntu on it, was thinking of using ibex. It has no cd drive usb cd drive, how can i do this without a cd?
<mnemoc> NET||abuse1: usb stick?
<NET||abuse1> hmm, that's a thought, how big is the install image? and can i make my usb stick bootable?
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 get a usb cd drive i have worked on setting up one of those for a customer at least setting him up with audacity but i used a usb cd drive if that is an option
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 u can google making my pen drive bootable
<eagles0513875> i just upgraded from ibex using cdless upgrade and network and now i have no access to the internet after upgrading how can i fix this
<NET||abuse1> how big is the ubuntu image?
<Guest77984> anyone answer a questions about why xorg.conf appears to be default?
<mnemoc> Guest77984: xorg 7.4 is supposed to not need it
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 not sure
<eagles0513875> !persistence | NET||abuse1
<ubottu> NET||abuse1: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<eagles0513875> !usbpersistence | NET||abuse1
<Guest77984> i load nvidia 177 and x cant find screens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbpersistence
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 there was a link to where u can make a persistent install of kubuntu on a pen drive but i cant seem to be able to bring it up
<NET||abuse1> i see
<freeksh0w86> Is anyone getting the busybox prompt with 8.10 RC live cd? I get busybox after it does messages about "ext3" or whatever. openSUSE 11.1 beta boots just fine, however.
<superkiwi> Hello, i'm installing Ubuntu 8.10 server edition, and the text installer is telling me to insert "ubuntu-Server 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release Candidate i386 (2008122.1)'. Ugh? It's only one cd available at the official website, and it is in the cdrom.
<NET||abuse1> is there anyway to just load the disk image onto the hard drive, and install by mounting the disc image inline then install?
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 i dunno
<NET||abuse1> The thing has xp on it, so maybe there's a way to setup an install from the hard drive? ... naw..
<Guest77984> doesn't appear that 7.10 likes nvidia
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 im not sure tbh
<eagles0513875> Guest77984 i have 177 install just fine
<Tom_Davis> question: will the linksys wpc54g pcmcia wireless adapter work this time?
<NET||abuse1> I lonly other question i have is,, on the eee 1000h, Hardy or Ibex?
<Guest77984> what card are you running?
<eagles0513875> only issue i had was my mouse and keyboard wouldnt work so i restored my backup x11.conf file over the corg.conf
<eagles0513875> Guest77984 8800gt
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 hardy
<NET||abuse1> eagles0513875: really?
<superkiwi> The 8.10 server edition is fail.
<Guest77984> same
<NET||abuse1> eagles0513875: is there issues?
<Tom_Davis> its fail?
<Tom_Davis> how so?
<superkiwi> it complains about putting my cd in. It's allready in
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 from just upgrading from hardy to intrepid im seeing more issues with intrepid then i was with hardy
<danage> SBTooth: you won't be very lucky then
<danage> as they are taking ath5k out of intrepid
<Guest77984> they only goofy thing i can think it might be is the bios sets 0:5:0 as the lead slot...sli board
<superkiwi> as I see in the console, /cdrom is empty. Seem like it's not mounted or somethn.
<Tom_Davis> !
<NET||abuse1> eagles0513875: oh? I'm on interpid on my desktop, loving it,, some small nvidia glitches, but i'll likely not be able to run compiz on the eee
<eagles0513875> Guest77984 sli board as well didnt change anything in bios using default in there
<NET||abuse1> eagles0513875: alot of updates is the only issue at the moment, 5 days to launch i suppose means it's busy
<NET||abuse1> eagles0513875: what issues you got?
<eagles0513875> only problem im having is no connectivity with a wired network
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 no connectivity im on my laptop atm
<eagles0513875> desktop has no connection at all
<eagles0513875> its like the network modules were never loaded into the kernel
<NET||abuse1> just realised the eee has an sd card slot.... can you boot from sd?
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 only way to know is to try but tbh i dunno
<pen> hi
<eagles0513875> never tried
<Guest77984> I'll try it again
<ali1234> NET||abuse1: google says you can
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 i would google around on www.google.com/linux
<eagles0513875> searches all linux related websites
<NET||abuse1> hmm, i have an 8GB SD, but i have an issue in that I still have to restore photos from that whicih I deleted on the girlf friend.
<ali1234> NET||abuse1: it seems that to boot ubuntu you need at least 2GB SD or USB
<pen> how to suspend susccessfully?
<NET||abuse1> eagles0513875: hmm, nice .. worth a look
<pen> I can't resume most of the time
<pen> or I haven't successfully resume from suspend since I install 8.10 RC
<eagles0513875> tbh compared to me ur issues arent as frustrating
<eagles0513875> pen i have no network connectivity since i upgraded to 10
<ali1234> NET||abuse1: a good tool for recovering deleted jpegs is called foremost
<eagles0513875> fyi thats off topic guys
<pen> eagles0513875: what card do you have
<pen> ali1234: how do you recover that? that's cool
<pen> ali1234: foremost?
<eagles0513875> pen network card is built onto mobo which is an asus p5n-d
<ali1234> pen: it uses libmagic and greps through the raw disk image for any kind of files
<ali1234> at least i think it uses libmagic... maybe it has it's own implementation
<pen> eagles0513875: integrated card usually work...
<NET||abuse1> ali1234: foremost work on linux?
<eagles0513875> pen thsi has occured since i upgraded to intrepid bout 2 hrs ago
<ali1234> NET||abuse1: only on linux afaik
<NET||abuse1> ohh, ok,, will it work on an sd card?
<pen> eagles0513875: maybe you shouldn't upgrade? I don't know why but ubuntu upgrade is terrible
<pen> never in my life time I can successfully upgrade without any problems
<NET||abuse1> ali1234: awsome,, if i get my eee installed and running, with the built in sd port... i can use that to try get photos back... awsome
<pen> it's really annoying
<ali1234> NET||abuse1: yes it should. dont have the disk mounted while you run it though (it operates on the raw device node)
<NET||abuse1> yeh, perfect.
<eagles0513875> pen that makes me feel better
<eagles0513875> lol
<NET||abuse1> ali1234: thanks for that golden nuget :P)
<NET||abuse1> right, have to blow outa here..
<pen> eagles0513875: lol
<ali1234> NET||abuse1: oh one other thing, it doesnt distinguish between deleted/undeleted files...
<pen> eagles0513875: I don't understand why can't ubuntu upgrade be more graceful
<pen> but if you install from scratch, it always work perfectly
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> and i dont wanna i got tons of data on here
<NET||abuse1> just found a 150/160GB wd passport drive,
<NET||abuse1> take stuff off that and boot from it.
<NET||abuse1> make it into boot drive?
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse1 i tried that idea with a usb external drive it didnt work for me
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> then again its been a while since i tried it
<NET||abuse1> eagles0513875: awwww.
<DanaG> Your system has to support USB boot.
<ali1234> pxe boot is handy for these laptops with no cdrom...
<NET||abuse1> ali1234: pxe?
<NET||abuse1> ali1234: must google.
<DanaG> Are you talking about installing FROM, or installing TO, USB?
<pen> NET||abuse1: it's possible
<eagles0513875> talking bout installing kubuntu or ubuntu to an external usb hd then booting from it
<DanaG> Should be just as easy as installing to an internal drive.
<DanaG> You just have to have a system that supports booting from USB.
<ali1234> ie anything less than about 8 years old
<eagles0513875> DanaG tried that with my other lappy which is 3 yrs old and it didnt work
<pen> it works for me
<mnemoc> it's more probable that a device support usb booting than pxe booting
<pen> you just need your BIOS to support USB booting
<DanaG> On my laptop, I have to hit F12 (or was it F10?) to trigger the boot menu.
<mnemoc> on mine it's F8 :p
<danage> eagles0513875: it is entirely possible and as DanaG said, quite easy
<pen> mine is F9
<unavailable> how do i get kdm out of the shutdown reference?
<DanaG> I can also set boot order, but I don't want it to always USB-boot.
<danage> you can also permanently configure the computer so it will boot from usb first
<danage> ^^
<MellowDude> i need some help with KDE4
<danage> ANY bios does, today
<MellowDude> how i edit the xor.conf
<unavailable> i tried out kdm and didnt like it (wayy to slow, considering i have a 2.54 ghz with 4gig ram)  so I uninstalled it, but on shutdown, i still see "shutting down KDM - kdm not running"
<MellowDude> how i edit the xorg.conf
<Tukon> hi all
<TuxSympathiser> considering 8.10 is in RC and I'm impatient would upgrading now instead of when it is finally released be wise?
<Tukon> i installed kubuntu 8.10 rc
<unavailable> i tried out kdm and didnt like it (wayy to slow, considering i have a 2.54 ghz with 4gig ram)  so I uninstalled it, but on shutdown, i still see "shutting down KDM - kdm not running"
<Tukon> how can i get adept to install koffice 2 beta
<Tukon> i added the repo
<nevoeiro> hi again. a bug that was solved with hardy seems to be back again in intrepid. ksoftirqd/1 is always "eating" cpu, in this case it varies between 13% and 20%...
<Tukon> but koffice-kde4 isnt showing up in the package list
<Tukon> any bright ideas anyone?
<unavailable> how do i remove kdm from the shutdown script
<nevoeiro> hmm, second.. where's the pdf printer? can't find it anymore
<nevoeiro> *sigh*
<Pazzo> Hi @ll - installed latest Intrepid upgrades today, it messed up my sound support :-( Volume, mixers etc are ok, but there are just strange noises, no sound anymore (Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebook E-Series). Is anyone els experiencing the same problem?
<eagles0513875> any network buffs here i have no connection after upgrading to rc
<unavailable> whats your hardware?
<eagles0513875> the network card is integrated onto the motherboard
<eagles0513875> and hardy evrything was working fine
<eagles0513875> all of a sudden after upgrading to intrepid rc its no longer working
<NET||abuse> rc?
<eagles0513875> can ping my gateway fine my isps name servers i can ping as well
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse release client
<NET||abuse> ohh,, gotit
<apw> release candidate?
<eagles0513875> either one is right
<eagles0513875> any ideas unavailable
<apw> eagles0513875:  lspci | grep Network ?
<unavailable> lshw
<ali1234> eagles0513875: can you ping by hostname?
<eagles0513875> ali1234 only by ip
<unavailable> if its onboard, i would think lshw would find it
<unavailable> set yer dns servers?
<ali1234> eagles0513875: is /etc/resolv.conf correct?
<eagles0513875> unavailable dont need to i have my router set to autoconfig from my isp
<eagles0513875> ali1234 let me check
<unavailable> set yer dns server to your router...
<eagles0513875> unavailable im using my isps
<eagles0513875> ali1234 what should be in the resolv.conf
<eagles0513875> right now all it says # generated by networkmanager
<unavailable> yes, but if your computer doesnt know where to look...
<ali1234> eagles0513875: "nameserver <ip>"
<eagles0513875> ali1234 the ips of both my isps ns's
<unavailable> you need to manually specify that the computer ask the router, which in turn asks the isp.
<EyesOfARaven> --- evolution email client starts whenever i plug my laptop into AC power, and it's pissing me off ---
<eagles0513875> there isnt that option on my router
<joaopinto> grrr, I finally have skype working, need to kill pulseaudio
<batti5> its possible to have snow or rain on the desktop?
<unavailable> your router is set to autoconfig - for your network your router is the dns server
<ali1234> eagles0513875: so resolv.conf is blank apart from the # comment?
<eagles0513875> unavailable so i need to add to resolv.conf the router ip
<unavailable> i would give it a try.
<ali1234> eagles0513875: if your router is doing dhcp you do not need to edit resolv.conf
<unavailable> ive had problems that were solved with that resolution before
<EyesOfARaven> |--- I demand someone tell me how to get evolution off of my PC without ruining GNOME, as it is infuriatingly popping up whenever I plug in my laptop ---|
<unavailable> can you ping google's ip addy?
<eagles0513875> unavailable let me try restart my network here
<unavailable> 216.239.51.99
<EyesOfARaven> halp mi plox
<unavailable> any1 know how to remove the reference to kdm from the shutdown script(s)
<eagles0513875> btw its not working with what i put in resolv.conf
<eagles0513875> wtf there is a huge bug here
<EyesOfARaven> HALLPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<eagles0513875> !patience | EyesOfARaven
<ubottu> EyesOfARaven: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<EyesOfARaven> my patience died with the fact that ive been asking three different channels for 3 hours, eagles0513875
<coppro> unavailable: Remove the init.d script?
<unavailable> and which one would it be?
<unavailable> and where would it be located?
<EyesOfARaven> /etc/init.d/
<coppro> does anyone know how to get firefox to stop using the OS theme for elements like buttons and other form fields?
<coppro> unavailable: that will also stop the startup
<coppro> and it's probably safer just to chmod -x it, so that it's still available
<unavailable> but i uninstalled kdm
<EyesOfARaven> --- evolution email client starts whenever i plug my laptop into AC power, and it's pissing me off ---
<coppro> EyesOfARaven: that is bizarre
<coppro> no clue how to fix, sadly :(
<unavailable> coppro so if i remove kdm from init.d it will never reference kdm again??
<EyesOfARaven> indeed it is bizarre
<EyesOfARaven> i hate it
<coppro> unavailable: yes, probably
<EyesOfARaven> coppro: any idea how to get rid of evolution without breaking anythin?
<EyesOfARaven> i do NOT need or want it
<unavailable> and why, when i totally removed kde and kdm, its still there
<apw> EyesOfARaven:  only when you plug it in?  not when you remove it?
<EyesOfARaven> i believe so
<EyesOfARaven> ill test that now
<coppro> EyesOfARaven: sudo apt-get remove evolution?
<eagles0513875> EyesOfARaven report a bug on launchpad.net
<EyesOfARaven> yes only when i plug it in
<EyesOfARaven> coppro: that removes extra stuff
<kulight> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<coppro> EyesOfARaven: like what?
<EyesOfARaven> ubuntu-desktop metapackage, gnome-panel-applets
<unimatrix9> you could just remove it from the gnome menu
<coppro> the first one doesn't matter in the slightest
<EyesOfARaven> it is running itself
<coppro> dunno about the second
<batti5> why wont xsnow work?
<coppro> be right back, I have to reboot firefox
<Pazzo> Hmmm... I've read large parts of todays channel log, seems that there are a lot of people (like me) with no more sound after doing upgrades between yesterday and today...
<EyesOfARaven> well
<EyesOfARaven> it removes 128MB of 'stuff'
<EyesOfARaven> which doesnt sound like an email client to me
<Pazzo> ...same thing for me, settings are fine, drivers and controls give no error - but there is no more sound. If I raise the volume I can hear some strange rumor...
<EyesOfARaven> well, wth, ill apt-get remove it
<PlutoPrime> Anyone has gotten a Pinnacle PCTV Pro HD USB Tuner working in 8.10?
<EyesOfARaven> and if anything happens i will just reinstall it
<Pazzo> ...is here anyone aware of news / workarounds for this issues? This is really annoying
<alka_trash> hey guys I'm having a little Intrepid bug,  "Gave up waiting for root device. " then it drop to busybox. I can boot to the hardy kernel. but this seems like a little bit of a show stopper.  any suggestions?  Thanks
<alka_trash> I checked the uuids and they are correct
<EyesOfARaven> wow, apparently sometime during my mucking with evolution trying to get rid of it
<EyesOfARaven> i installed it OUTSIDE of ubuntu-desktop
<EyesOfARaven> and now it only will uninstall itself
<EyesOfARaven> i win
<alka_trash> If I manually try to boot with grub, it still kicks me out too.
<apw> what is your root disk?
<alka_trash> it's listed as /devhda ,
<alka_trash> just s laptop harddrive
<unavailable> coppro and why, when i totally removed kde and kdm, its still there
<alka_trash> the controller is sda though
 * EyesOfARaven makes firefox go away
<EyesOfARaven> seamonkey ftw
<spiderwort> Hi guys...I'm trying to install intrepid and grub fails to install. I need to gather some information for the bug report because "it doesn't work" is useless to everyone. What logs from the installation might be of use?
<alka_trash> the funny thing is that I can browse to it with grub and kick off the latest kernel, but it still fails  (FAIL)
<coppro> unavailable: yeah, I've noticed the init.d scripts don't get removed for some reason
<coppro> report a bug
<prometheanfire> can anyone load the nvidia module on boot?
<Pazzo> Regarding the sound issue: manually switching to OSS helps, using auto (or pulse) gives me nothing but noise. Worked fine 'til yesterday
<jum-chron> hello, I upgraded from hardy to ibex successfully, theres one problem: sound through my usb headset and internal speakers functions, only when I plug in my external speakers no sound comes out
<apw> Pazzo: i have the same symptoms after updating in the last hour
<apw> is there a bug filed for it?
<Pazzo> apw: does it work for you with OSS?
<prometheanfire> no one has nvidia working?
<Pazzo> apw: Audio settings -> OSS -> Test
<alka_trash> There is already a bug for it with no fix yet, I was hoping for some Ubuntu IRC magic  :)  | the bug 258379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258379 in linux "Wubi'd Hardy fails to boot after upgrading to Intrepid (dup-of: 268123)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258379
<U238Willy> prometheanfire, not really
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268123 in busybox "Intrepid: it is not possible to mount ntfs partitions from the initrd" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268123
<admin_masu3701> hello there..when is 8.10 coming out?
<prometheanfire> ok, as long as it is not just me
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, 6 days i believe
<prometheanfire> you know if you can do twinview with the nv driver?
<U238Willy> i d/l'd the actual nvidia package from nvidia.com ran it... and saw that on the kubuntu forums someone used 2.6.27-6.. i have -7
<U238Willy> it failed to compile properly
<SilentDis> hello :)  noticed RC was out, I'd like to keep server load to a minimum.  My intent was to pull the DVD via torrents and upgrade using that.  would that be the best strategy, or would upgrading to RC then to full be the better way to go?
<prometheanfire> ok, was worth a try
<apw> Pazzo: yes oss makes the test beep work there
<eagles0513875> how do i reconfigure my kdm
<eagles0513875> nm i figured it out
<apw> alsa is clicky crackle clicky
<EyesOfARaven> <3 alsa
<apw> Pazzo: is there a bug in launchpad i can add my experience to?
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfRaven: i have the beta version...how to get the official 1 once out?
<U238Willy> things run now.. but not optimally
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, you should be able to just update to it using apt-get, or you can download a new iso
<Pazzo> apw: as far as I know: no. I finished on this channel, trying to find out if the problem is known...
<apw> will try and find out
<MellowDude> whats the sudo comand to install the intel i845 chips set
<Pazzo> ...after reading todays IRC log it seems that there are "a lot" of people with the same issue
<superkiwi> how do I access the cdrom while I am installing ubuntu in text-mode? I mean what device - I want to mount it to a folder.
<coppro> yeah, I've heard a lot of sound issues
<apw> Pazzo: perhaps bug#288039
<Pazzo> I discovered 5mins ago by myself, that manually choosing OSS helps, so this workaround works for mu unless they fix it :p
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfARaven: cool
<EyesOfARaven> ^^
<admin_masu3701> I am trying to learn how to program in python..do anybody know where can i get a good tutorial for newbies?
<Pazzo> apw: yeah, you could be right
<MellowDude> ok intel website said to install the I915 graphics how i do that in terminal
<coppro> admin_masu3701: the python docs have a good one
<coppro> on the python website or in the python-doc package
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, i love python.. there's a tutorial right in the documentation
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, after u get the basics i recommend just coding random stuff with the modules
<batti5> whare can i find a desktop snower for linux?
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfARaven: where to get the documentation?
<os2mac> Ok this is mildly annoying. When I go to Places>Home Folder it opens filelight. how do I change that?/
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, it comes with python usually, but it is also on the main site. I believe u can find it at docs.python.org
<dick-richardson> how do I get my usb headset working? I plug it in and it's available in the volume controls, but I can't get sound through it
<os2mac> does the same thing when I click on Desktop.
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfARaven: i am lookin at it...it looks like a good tutorial...Is python hard to learn?
<EyesOfARaven> took me a day to start off doing things in python
<EyesOfARaven> ive been doing it for 2-3 years
<Pazzo> Bye @ll!
<EyesOfARaven> and now i can program full 3d games and custom gui apps
<EyesOfARaven> i'd say its easy
<superkiwi> I'd say it's easy if you know how to program.
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfARaven: That is good..i would love to know how to program in it
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfARaven: what would be a good way to learn it ?
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, there are good help channels for third party modules, and a main python help channel at #python on this server
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, i recommend going to #python to ask for suggestions, but as i already said, i learned by making programs from random python modules, once i got the basics via tutorial
<superkiwi> I can't install ubuntu 8.10 server, it complains about putting the cd in, and mounting it to cdrom. /cdrom/ is empty when I do ctr+f2 and login and look.
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfARaven: ok.. so should i go through the entire tutorial first..then try to write codes?
<superkiwi> admin_masu3701: Not to be rude, but this is not a python channel. Try #python mebbe.
<admin_masu3701> superkiwi: i am tryin to join #python but i dont think that is the right name
<superkiwi> hmm
<os2mac> is something going on with the repositories?
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, i find it helpful to follow along typing as they explain
<superkiwi> You need to be identified.
<superkiwi> Register your nick, or whatever it means at freenode.
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, yes, ur name must be registered and identified to join #python
<pen> hi
<superkiwi> But seriously, noone encountered problems with installing ubuntu 8.10 rc server?
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfARaven: how do i register?
<pen> what media plugin do you guys use?
<pen> I used totem and vlc
<pen> none of them really works
<pen> for firefox
<eagles0513875> pen icedtea is a nice java plugin
<matjan_work> hi, i installed intrepid beta on my thinkpad t61, and it seems that when i am on wireless, kernel panics occur (blinking caps lock light)... does anyone else have this problem? could it be related to the wireless?
<superkiwi> I have tried installing ubuntu 8.10 rc server 4 times, each with different options (like automatic update) and lamp, but I think the installer is broken. Attleast it is for me.
<matjan_work> i have not experienced a crash when on a lan network
<eagles0513875> matjan_work u do internet upgrade cuz after doing that for me i lost all my connectivity
<matjan_work> eagles0513875, no... i did a clean install
<pen> eagles0513875: Not java
<bsnider> is compiz not working with the intel driver at the present time?
<pen> eagles0513875: I want the media player
<ArkoldThos> intrepid is going VERY well here, just intel cards issue with 3d acceleration :>
<ArkoldThos> bsnider: nothing is working with intel driver
<pen> eagles0513875: totem sucks, because the controls never works
<pen> vlc plugin doesn't have anything else
<pen> omg
<os2mac> Ok this is mildly annoying. When I go to Places>Home Folder it opens filelight. how do I change that?
<ArkoldThos> bsnider: there is not a solution for this atm
<ArkoldThos> lets wait :p
<admin_masu3701> how do i register to join a channel?
<ArkoldThos> well, leaving to buy strings cya
<admin_masu3701> i am trying to joing #python
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, type /register and it will tell u in the server tab how to do it
<TuxSympathiser> is intrepid rc near enough to final to use now?
<TuxSympathiser> or should I wait 5 days?
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfARaven: type /register where?
<admin_masu3701> EyesOfARaven: nothin happen when i type that in here
<Tom_Davis> ok, I havent been reading, what is "landscape"?
<DanaG> os2mac: right-click on a folder on the desktop, and select "properties" -- and then go to the "Open With" tab.
<EyesOfARaven> admin_masu3701, goto the freenodee tab in ur irc client
<EyesOfARaven> it will say it there
<Acky> how much faster is the AMD64 version of the standard one?
<os2mac> DanaG that did not correct the problem.
<ArkoldThos> Acky: you should read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428
<DanaG> You selected "Open Folder" as the action to use?
<Acky> ive always used the 64bit version but i need to get a wireless card working
<ArkoldThos> and whats the problem?
<ArkoldThos> just work on 32?
<os2mac> DanaG nevermind... I figured it out.
<os2mac> I just went to open with instead of setting it in properties.
<Acky> well, ndiswrapper isn't support on amd64
<Tom_Davis> wow, that would be truly evil, os2 on a mac
<will00> is there a way to run irkick in intrepid?
<os2mac> Tom_Davis: I agree!
<os2mac> which is why I would never do such a thing.
<DanaG> os2mac: you could do it with VirtualBox.
<DanaG> It supports OS X hosts.... and it supports OS/2 guests (with guest additions!).
<os2mac> But why would you want to? I mean really...
<EyesOfARaven> LOL
<EyesOfARaven> i uninstalled evolution
<EyesOfARaven> cuz it kept popping up when i plugged into AC power
<EyesOfARaven> and now
<EyesOfARaven> it says "EVOLUTION IS NOT A VALID COMMAND"
<EyesOfARaven> it literally is trying to run my email when i plug AC in
<EyesOfARaven> ;p
<will00> does anyone know how to get irkick working in hardy or a way to easily configure a remote to work properly with different modes and such?
<pen> what is the best media player plugin for firefox so far?
<EyesOfARaven> will00: u prob want the hardy channel and not the intrepid one then
<EyesOfARaven> pen: i like seamonkey, but VLC has plugins for all of em
<pen> EyesOfARaven: but I don't know why vlc mozilla plugin has no control
<will00> sorry i meant intrepid, iv been using hardy since day one on this machine and i just got intrepid on it. kinda used to putting the hardy moniker in front of stuff
<pen> I can't move to the part I want to see or rewind to where I want to start
<cpumanaz> I have an nvidia fakeraid and it's being detected by Intrepid server 64bit. When I choose to use that, it does not give me any partitioning options and I cannot procede with install. Is anybody able to help with this?
<DanaG> EyesOfARaven: check if something is bound to "launch e-mail client" in Gnome.
<freeksh0w86> I tried using the alternate _CD_ installer for 8.10 RC, and it can't find the CD drive. that is epic FAIL.
<cpumanaz> I'm willing to try a software RAID from within setup, but I have concerns about the drive with /boot failing, notification if a drive is unhealthy etc.
<cpumanaz> I like that the fakeRAID management is straightforward
<pen> so
<pen> any other mozilla media plugins I didn't know of?
<Tom_Davis> so far the ibex install is pretty straight forward
<freeksh0w86> i hope it actually _works_, the final release. no luck here on the "shared" PC
<freeksh0w86> in terms of compatibility, i have best luck with Dell > System76 > Compaq. Why System76 chooses to ship with proprietary sound devices is beyond all comprehension.
<edu__> Hi
<edu__> Is cheese working well for you?
<edu__> I have an uvc webcam and it works with the flash plugin, but not with Cheese nor with Ekiga.
<Tom_Davis> thats odd
<pen> edu__: it works for me too
<pen> do anyone know any other mozilla media plugins I didn't know of?
<pen> vlc, totem, etc
<thatguy> mplayerplug-in
<edu__> I think it could be related to V4L2, could it be the case?
<edu__> Because flash player 10 supports that, and it shows my webcam video properly
<ml> hello... can someone recommend a cheap video card
<danage> ebay
<cpumanaz> does "defive-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel mean anything to anybody?
<edu__> ml: you can find cheap video cards from nvidia and ati of their previous generations.
<cpumanaz> ~device mapper
<edu__> I have an ati radeon 9200 which is fully supported by Xorg (3d and all) but it's a bit slow. Very cheap, though.
<ml> edu__: has to be pci express tho
<danage> ebay
<danage> 15 bucks including shipping
<edu__> Ah, I see
<ml> i just have no idea
<noaxi> nekostar: you still there ?
<edu__> Perhaps 15 bucks is too cheap. :P
<ml> it's for a dell insipiron 531 that has no dvdi
<edu__> dvi?
<edu__> I am not completely sure, but there may be adapters, vga to dvi.
<ml> isn't the digital out of vic=d card dvi?
<edu__> yes
<noaxi> the noapic was the only option actually needed to let the system boot normally
<edu__> Talking about cheese, could I try to fix things by completely deleting the app, then reinstalling  it?
<edu__> Do any of you have a Dell Inspiron 1520?
<ml> http://cgi.ebay.com/ATI-Radeon-128MB-X600SE-Video-Card-PCI-Express-DVI-16x_W0QQitemZ370100783486QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370100783486&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
<ml> how abut that
<ml> about that one
<cpumanaz> I think it's because raid45 is not in the kernel on the live CD and so even if you go in afterwords and install it from the live CD it won't work
<admin_masu3701> how can i register my nickname
<coppro> /msg nickserv help
<cpumanaz> This item was marked fixed in hardy, but is not fixed in intrepid
<cpumanaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220493
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 220493 in linux "[Hardy][Regression] dmraid45 target missing in latest kernel" [Medium,Fix committed]
<cpumanaz> that's how I got the dmraid working for me with intrepid RC
<nekostar> aww
<nekostar> noaxi came so close
<nekostar> i just got back
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> ml
<nekostar> where do you live at?
<nekostar> and what's your budget?
<nekostar> i sold compys for a long time...
<nekostar> i would recommend more than that
<nekostar> if your going with an x make it like x1650 minimum
<ml> sflorida
<nekostar> usa?
<nekostar> oh
<nekostar> ok gimme sec
<ml> yes heh
<nekostar> what power supply mobo cpu ram ?
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.27-7-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[1 days, 11 hours, 01 minutes] | cpu[Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz SMP (4 processors), 2399.989 MHz (19200.16 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 1680x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2 powered by NV
<nekostar> IDIA Corporation with driver 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.80] | xchat[Version: 2.8.6] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<nekostar> see i'm only on an 8600 ;)
<nekostar> and intrepid runs FLAWLESSLY
<nekostar> lol
<ml> hehe\
<nekostar> but to turn EVERYTHING on u need a step up from mine..
<nekostar> [for it all at the same time lol]
<ml> it's for a dell insipron 531
<nekostar> but lemme see what i can dig up
<nekostar> ok
<ml> nvidia 430 chipset I belive
<nekostar> are you on it by chance?
<nekostar> omgosh
<ml> no for a future install
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> ok then i'm getting the jist of it
<nekostar> ml what's a reasonable budget?
<nekostar> can we alot 75?
<ml> want to buy something complatible
<nekostar> you can get a KILLER card for that
<ml> or less would best
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> i wanna see if we can find an ati 4xxx for that
<ml> i'm on a really tight budget
<nekostar> understood
<ml> I just need dvi out pci express
<nekostar> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048 1305520549 106792627&name=Radeon HD 4000 series
<nekostar> there look at that
<nekostar> MSI R4350-D256H Radeon HD 4350 256MB 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Retail 35 bucks new
<nekostar> and retail so it comes with all cords and stuff
<ml> looking brb
<noaxi> nekostar: you there ?
<nekostar> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048 1305520549 106792627 1067944045&name=Radeon HD 4670
<ml> thxs
<nekostar> noaxi i was just saying u just missed me
<nekostar> ml that last link is what i recommend
<nekostar> i tend to replace the rest of my compy before my vid card
<nekostar> i know it breaks the 14 point upgrade path but i dont care
<noaxi> I did a reboot in what I thought was a ssh session.. :-P
<nekostar> i dont game much
<nekostar> noaxi lol
<nekostar> noaxi try a few things:
<nekostar> ifconfig
<nekostar> uname -a
<nekostar> etc
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> titles on the terminals get fuzzy now and again
<noaxi> anyhow back to my true problem
<noaxi> without apic the system runs normally..
<nekostar> so yeah ml i recommend the 4650 or higher ok?
<ml> nekostar: that link takes to listing but I think you mean this one.......
<nekostar> noaxi really?
<foormea> hi
<ml> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127391
<admin_masu3701> do anybody know how to register a nickname
<nekostar>  MSI R4650-D512 Radeon HD 4650 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail
<pen> do anyone know any other mozilla media plugins I didn't know of?
<ml> ok I C
<pen> vlc, totem, etc
<noaxi> either without apic or by keeping depressed Ctrl or Alt
<nekostar> ml now go to tomshardwareguide and xbit and anandtech and read some reviews ok?
<ml> ok
<nekostar> noaxi its still doing that?
<ml> thank you for your help
<nekostar> without the apic?
<noaxi> unless I use noapic on boot..
<nekostar> http://bayimg.com/MALneAabj http://bayimg.com/MALneAabj
<nekostar> check those out ml
<foormea> hey, i'm under intrepid/kde. i cannot find a quick launcher for the task bar. is it normal, or am i blind?
<nekostar> noaxi ok lemme google some
<nekostar> u should too
<nekostar> ;)
<nekostar> foormea not sure
<nekostar> foormea is it kde4?
<foormea> nekostar: yeah kde4.1
<nekostar> #kubuntu-kde4 might be able to help
<noaxi> I googled it allready and found one alpha 5/6 mention when booted from dvd..
<nekostar> .1?
<nekostar> oh i think its up to .3 or something
<nekostar> definately go to that chan and ask a bit i'd day
<ml> nekostar: nice setup
<foormea> nekostar: thanks i didn't know about that chan
<foormea> nekostar: i'll ask there :)
<nekostar> foormea np ;) and idle here too b/c it's intrepid
<foormea> nekostar: thing is, #kubuntu+1 points here
<noaxi> only he did not find the noapic possibillity or the key-pressed solution
<nekostar> foolano
<foormea> :)
<nekostar> er foormea
<nekostar> #kubuntu-kde4
<pen> do anyone know any other mozilla media plugins I didn't know of?
<nekostar> o:!
<pen> vlc, totem, etc
<nekostar> pen apt-cache search moz plug
<nekostar> and yes there's plugins from totemgstreamer/xine / xine / vlc
<nekostar> ok ok ok
<nekostar> lets back up a bit
<nekostar> noaxi i'm gonna ask a few stupid q's sorry.
<nekostar> 1. whats the mobo/cpu/ram/vid/keyboard/mouse types
<noaxi> no q's stupid ever..
<nekostar> s/stupid/[silly|bored|w/e]/g
<nekostar> 2. i assume the problems are when your trying to actually type into the machine
<nekostar> what about from a shell session? does it ping when kb is being wierd?
<nekostar> oh and have you patched bios on mobo
<nekostar> oh oh oh oh
<nekostar> hey noaxi
<nekostar> its got sata hdd's and devices?
<nekostar> i wonder what ahci or w/e it is in the bios setting is~!
<noaxi> to be specific I am checking the toshiba tech support..
<nekostar> go into bios set sata to compatable or enhanced... then ide type for the connect
<nekostar> uubercompatable
<admin_masu3701> do anybody know how to register a nickname....cause the system keep sayin that my nickname is not a registered nickname
<nekostar> probably need to reinstall..
<nekostar> admin_masu3701 #freenode
<nekostar> but
<nekostar> /ns help register
<nekostar> or /msg nickserve help register
<admin_masu3701> nekostar: i didnt get that
<nekostar> or /msg nickserv help register
<admin_masu3701> #freenode
<nekostar> /msg nickserv register somenicknamehere somepasshere someemail@here
<noaxi> latest bios..
<nekostar> admin_masu3701 i meant join that chan but no need now just folloow that format
<nekostar> noaxi ok
<noaxi> not a hdd problem
<nekostar> noaxi dell?
<noaxi> toshiba
<nekostar> notebook?
<noaxi> yep
<nekostar> ok
<noaxi> i820
<nekostar> on the book do this:
<nekostar> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu<tab>
<admin_masu3701> nekostar: what is freenode chennel?
<nekostar> then in there: ctrl+w defo
<nekostar> admin_masu3701 that one i gave to you #freenode thats where network support is ^^
<nekostar> noaxi for the defo == default options for grub replace the quiet, silent or w/e and put in this:
<nekostar> acpi=off noacpi apic=off noapic
<noaxi> prefer vi an / defo but what about it ?
<nekostar> the four of them
<nekostar> sure adapt to your fav ed
<nekostar> ;)
<nekostar> then when thats done:
<admin_masu3701> nekostar: ok
<nekostar> sudo update-grub
<nekostar> admin_masu3701 np ;)
<noaxi> did that.. and in the meantime with noapic the system boots ok
<noaxi> but this is not the way the resolve the ubutnu BUG
<nekostar> noaxi both noapic and apic=off and then both noacpi acpi=off
<nekostar> those are actually different
<nekostar> dude i'm not writing code
<nekostar> i'm not shelled in on it
<nekostar> i'm making it work.
<noaxi> noapic solved the probelm but does not remove the bug
<nekostar> solution: some motherboard/cpu/ram/hdd/opticaldrive combos just need to be done that way
<nekostar> for better stuff you might need a dev bro
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> srry
<noaxi> nekostar: it's a intrepid ibex only problem
<nekostar> wth?
<nekostar> oh
<nekostar> then compile a diff kernel
<nekostar> hm
<noaxi> Busy with that..
<nekostar> say 2.6.26
<nekostar> go down one
<nekostar> or up a couple ;D
<noaxi> I saw a bugfix for a usb option that would look solving this problem
<digdug> actually, that's not a bad suggestion for me to try getting my usb drive working
<nekostar> ?
<nekostar> digdug eh?
<noaxi> in 2.6.27.3
<digdug> trying to compile a new kernel, I mean
<nekostar> noaxi yeah see latest kernel prolly has some uglyish bug
<nekostar> digdug oh thats really easy
<nekostar> go to #debian
<nekostar> <dpkg> To compile a kernel The Debian Way(tm) "apt-get install kernel-package build-essential libncurses5-dev" and follow the instructions in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/README.gz; You should also ask me about <make-kpkg> and <kp mantra>, or just http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html.en, or <kernel build-deps>
<nekostar> <nekostar> make-kpkg
<nekostar> <dpkg> well, make-kpkg is the tool that you use for compiling the kernel the Debian Way (tm). It makes a package for your custom kernel which you can install and remove easily using dpkg. See http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-kernel.html  man make-kpkg and ask me about <kernel compile> <kp mantra> <kernel build-deps>.
<nekostar> <nekostar> kp mantra
<nekostar> <dpkg> kp mantra is probably make-kpkg clean ; export VER=$(date +'%Y%m%d') NAMEEXT="-$(hostname)-$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH)"; make-kpkg --revision=$VER --append-to-version=$NAMEEXT --rootcmd fakeroot kernel_image modules_image . Add --initrd before kernel_image if you need an initrd.
<nekostar> worx every time
<DJones> Does the nv driver still exist in Intrepid? if I try to update from hardy I get the warning that a driver for my nvidia card doesn't exist at the moment (old geforce2go in a laptop), as long as the nv still works, I know i can still get my 1600x1200 resolution, but if I had to drop to the vesa driver, I'm not sure if I'd be able to get that resolution
<nekostar> DJones yeah
<nekostar> nvidia-glx-xxx
<nekostar> apt-cache search nvidia glx
<nekostar> DJones also make sure you have jockey-gtk installed and just run that
<DJones> nekostar: Thanks, I'd been putting off upgrading because of that
<bsnider> the nvidia driver won't work with that old thing. the nv driver is still there and installed by default
<pen> DJones: why nv?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> hi is it possible to find out how to print a pdf file please..
<DJones> pen: I know the nv driver so far has been happy running at 1600x1200 which is my preferred resolution
<sorush20> this file dosen't seem to want to pront
<sorush20> print
<sorush20> can I email it to anyone its a science file publication in pdf and its not being printed
<sorush20> I can print everything else but I can't print this
<sorush20> any help
<Tom_Davis> try opening it with a different pdf reader?
<pen> do anyone know why
<pen> Openoffice is still 2.4 in RC?
<bsnider> yeah, because they haven't had time to fix all of the bugs in 3.0
<bsnider> it will be backported in the next month or two
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> what is the absolute fastest and simplest to set up FTP server you can think of - all it needs to do is share one directory using built-in linux auth
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> ?
<san> I have a notebook with an atheros wireless device. In the beta I could use the wireless after I removed the linux-restricted-modules* packages. Now I updated to the RC I lost my wireless driver.. anyone got a clue??
<bsnider> san, ath5k has been disabled in the regular kernel in favour of a newer version in the backports package
<sorush20> Tom_Davis: done kpdf and okular anyone else
<san> bsnider: so I have to enable backports to get my wifi working again?
<bsnider> san, install the linux-backports package from synaptic
<bsnider> reboot
<san> bsnider: Do you know where can I find information like this in the future?
<bsnider> i found it on launchpad
<bsnider> and the mailing list showing changes made to packaes
<san> bsnider: ah you've got the same issue :)
<noaxi> I have yet another problem , of less importance, since most fb devices are blacklisted..
<bsnider> i use a different card now, but the ath5k driver was causing a hard lockup on this system. presumably the newer one doesn't have that issue
<noaxi> when booting on a laptop a trident chipset with splash the tridentfb doesn't load..
<keithclark> How can I get rid of the ATI proprietary drivers and install the open drivers for an ATI Xpress 200 card?
<noaxi> even after removing both vesafb and tridentfb from the blacklist
<noaxi> with nosplash the tridentfb does load..
<sorush20> Hi again.. is it possible if I can send the file to someone here?
<sorush20> so that they can see if they can print it?
<sorush20> I have used adobe acrobat and its no use.
<EyesOfARaven> u can use dcc
<EyesOfARaven> but u hav to find someone who wants to try it
<sorush20> dcc?
<sorush20> what is that?
<Ferrat> sorush20, DCC is just to send a file via irc
<sorush20> I'm sending you rht eile
<sorush20> fiel
<sorush20> file
<pen> ubuntu++
<sorush20> what do you want to send me the fiel?
<sorush20> Ferrat:
 * pen like that idea
<Ayabara> alsamixer now only shows pulseaudio. is there a way I can make it show me front/pcm/headset ++ ?
<sorush20> there is something wrong with the file
<sorush20> i'
<sorush20> i'm sure
<sorush20> but I just printed it in html format
<Ayabara> In the volume control applet in gnome I have Master, PCM and Front, and want to find out what they are called in kmixer
<wgrant> Ayabara: alsamixer -c 0
<Ayabara> wgrant: thanks a lot!
<eagles0513875> does anyoen know why or what keeps nerfing my resolv.conf after rebooting and even after a while of using the net the resolv.conf gets nerfed
<wgrant> eagles0513875: NetworkManager. It has done so for several releases now.
<eagles0513875> this is the first time this has happened to me though
<eagles0513875> was doing this in hardy to a degree now in intrepid its completely nerfing the resolv.conf
<wgrant> Then you are probably wrong.
<eagles0513875> maybe but now im noticing there is a problem with dns
<wgrant> You're *not meant to edit resolv.conf if you are using NetworkManager*
<wgrant> The comment at the top of the file tells you that.
<eagles0513875> then where do i tell knetwork manager what name servers to use
<Tom_Davis> if youre using dhcp its automagic
<eagles0513875> im not
<eagles0513875> im using static ips on internal net
<wgrant> Then edit the connection settings and choose your DNS servers.
<Tom_Davis> unless they changed it, just edit /etc/network/interfaces and tell it
<eagles0513875> whats funny though after upgrading from hardy
<eagles0513875> interfaces file still has my ip and everything
<wgrant> Why would an upgrade replace a user-modified config file silently?
<wgrant> That would be stupid.
<chadeldridge> why would it have gone away
<eagles0513875> what my resolv.conf
<Tom_Davis> resolf.conf is not user modified
<eagles0513875> there is something really buggy with this upgrade
<wgrant> Read the first couple of lines of resolv.conf.
<eagles0513875> there is only one line
<wgrant> It's not that hard to work out that things are going to clobber it.
<eagles0513875> but now i created a new wired connection but for some reason it didnt appear in the list
<wgrant> Which list?
<eagles0513875> knetowork manager connections list which u configure
<wgrant> I'm aware.
<eagles0513875> is that a known bug out there
<eagles0513875> im out for now guys
<wgrant> What bug!?
<wgrant> I fail to see how listing connections can be regarded as a bug.
<freeksh0w86> I notice that in Kubuntu 8.10 I am getting black bars around the display running Sauerbraten even though 1280x800 IS a pixel-perfect mode for my screen. This is an nvidia 8500 gt. latest nvidia driver from repos.
<freeksh0w86> i did not have this issue in 8.04
<freeksh0w86> and desktop effects are turned off
<ripps> Yo, what's up y'all
<freeksh0w86> Isn't there an nvidia tool where one can manually adjust screen modes?
<freeksh0w86> This is dumb. I hate all graphics card vendors at this point.
<danbh_intrepid> freeksh0w86: I think so
<danbh_intrepid> /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<ripps> I wants my mpd back... ;_;
<U238Willy> i want my old adept back
<wgrant> ripps: What's wrong with the new one?
<danbh_intrepid> ripps: Multiple Personality Disorder?   :p
<ripps> mpd has been broken for a couple of days now
<ripps> both ubuntu package and my svn built one don't work.
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> simplest most lightweight FTPd u can think of please?
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> one that works out of box preferably
<joaopinto> EyesOfARaven, vsftpd
<ripps> EyesOfAWin32Rvn: I like Filezilla myself
<joaopinto> ripps, filezilla has an linux ftpd  :)?
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> i think they might
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> im tryin vsftpd
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> sounds unixier
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> :p
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> this ftp server is anonymous only
<joaopinto> they have filezilla server, the last time I have checked it was windows only :P
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> cant connect
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> hrm
<joaopinto> vsftpd is not
<joaopinto> is a regular ftpd
<freeksh0w86> I found nvidia-settings but is there a way to add screen resolution modes?
<joaopinto> I don't know an anonymous only ftpd, maybe you didn't set it up for regular accounts ?
<wgrant> You want an anonymous-only ftpd...
<freeksh0w86> 1280x800 should be perfectly valid, and I know it is it's worked before.
<wgrant> You really, really, really don't want to be transmitting your UNIX password across the Internet, unencrypted.
<joaopinto> if he wants anonymous only, the password is not relevant :P
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> wgrant, it's for my lan
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> :p
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> internal only
<wgrant> joaopinto: He said that he didn't want it anonymous.
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> i wouldnt mind if it was anonymous if i could log into it and stick files in my home dir
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> but i cant even connect due to this
<san> bsnider: well it didn't work with the backports package (atheros issue)
<lastelement0> hello all, i just recently updated to Ibex, and now my vbox is broken. i've tried uninstalling and then reinstalling but i can't even get it to open. what should i do?
<san> Could someone help me with me Atheros driver issue? (more info on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958686 )
<os2mac> What is the command to mount an ecryptfs volume?
<pen> anyone know stickies for ubuntu?
<pen> like sticky note
<san> pen try 'tomboy'
<san> pen it's included already
<ripps> I've started using the linux-image-server kernel, and my desktop hasn't frozen once yet, but It does stall occasionally. I hope they fix the 2.6.27 latency issues soon.
<wgrant> ripps: Do we know about these issues?
<san> pen: Applications -> Accesoires ->Tomboy Notes
<pen> san: I don't like tomboy somehow
<joaopinto> san, have you tried manually setting the mode with iwconfig ?
<bsnider> san, what do you mean "it doesn't work"?
<pen> san: I have tried xpad and others, but none of them really suit my taste
<ripps> The lantency issues are mentioned on the testing/810rc details page
<san> bsnider: It doesn't list networks, I can't connect to my network if I set it
<san> joaopinto: doesn't work either :(
<bsnider> san, try sudo modprobe -r ath5k, and hten sudo modprobe ath5k
<bsnider> you did try rebooting right?
<san> bsnider: yes I did a reboot
<san> bsnider: but even "iwlist wlan0 scan" doesn't show anything
<ripps> Ok, I have a real question that maybe somebody can help me with. I'm unable to connect to one of my computer using ssh, but I'm too ssh out of that computer. I guessing it's a firewall/router issue. Can someone help me figure this out?
<pwnguin> ripps: ssh is not sshd
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> joaopinto, how do i restart vsftpd
<ripps> pwnguin: both computers have openssh-client and openssh-server installed
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> i guess i can killall
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> and then rerun it
<joaopinto> EyesOfARaven, sudo /etc/inid./vsftp restart
<pwnguin> ripps: is sshd reunning on the target server?
<ripps> pwnguin: yes
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> ahhh finally
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> i win
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> joaopinto, sudo /etc/init.d/vsftp restart does not work
<pwnguin> ripps: lemme guess. they're on the same local network, and have private IPs
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> joaopinto, sudo /etc/init.d/vsftp restart wants a config file, and complains that the socket is taken if u do it
<joaopinto> EyesOfARaven, define "does not work"
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> it says that it wants a config file, and restart isnt one
<joaopinto> EyesOfARaven, have you installed the previous ftpd ?
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> ?
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> i have it working anyway
<joaopinto> erm, uninstalled
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> just dunno how to restart it
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> and yes, i have
<pwnguin> ripps: for the server you can't connect to, can you ssh localhost?
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> it is vsftpd that is keeping vsftpd from binding
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> i  ran a killall
<ripps> pwnguin: yes there on a local network, one connects to the router via ethernet, the other connects via wifi
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> then started it again via "vsftpd"
<EyesOfAWin32Rvn> wud be handy to hav a cleaner way tho
<joaopinto> EyesOfARaven, it works fine here, the restart
<pwnguin> ripps: if a box can ssh into itself, its a network config problem
<ripps> pwnguin: I'm able to user@localhost, but it gives some kind of eavesdropping warning about my rsa key
<pwnguin> the warning is because it's the first time you've seen the key
<pwnguin> if it happens twice, that's a problem
<pwnguin> or perhaps if you've changed keys
<ripps> pwguin: actually wait, it says that host verification failed
<[ipc]michael> i installed 8.10 in an effort to avoid the release rush on the servers. unfortunately the legacy nvidia issue is a show stopper as i am woefully unproductive without certain desktop effects. some of the improvements in 8.10 have me itching to upgrade but of course i won't be able to do so until nvidia come through with an updated driver. does anyone know of a place i can monitor updates on the development of the new leg
<pwnguin> ripps: if you're connecting by IP, its possible that dhcp has switched on you from time ago
<U238Willy> nvforums
<U238Willy> or nvidia.com
<[ipc]michael> U238Willy: thanks
<td123> [ipc]michael: just wait until thursday.
<ripps> pwguin: No, I know my ip addresses are correct. After double checking, it looks like ssh user@localhost failed actually.
<[ipc]michael> td123: is that teh word? are they going to have it ready by release?
<pwnguin> ripps: well thats not good
<td123> [ipc]michael: I don't know what teh word is, but it should
<wgrant> [ipc]michael, td123: We cannot do a thing without nvidia becoming less stupid.
<wgrant> They are the only people who can fix the driver.
<ripps> pwguin: how do re-setup my hosts keys? It's saying there's something wrong with my known_hosts
<U238Willy> [ipc]mich.... www.nvnews.net
<Prez00> hello..
<aguitel> i cannot bot intrepid live cd rc
<U238Willy> and then of course www.nvidia.com for the actual drivers you can d/l when they become available.
<td123> wgrant: :D I didn't see it was a proprietary driver issue
<[ipc]michael> td123: i did a fresh install of 8.04 so i can get work done without getting a headache and finally set myself up with a partition for /home and /opt so, all in all is was an ok experience anyway. and my 8.04 install is much more solid then before
<wgrant> td123: nvidia legacy drivers == proprietary, because no open driver is stupid enough to require a separate legacy driver.
<td123> wgrant: :P
<wgrant> (let alone a separate *3* legacy drivers, like nvidia)
<U238Willy> sad thing is
<U238Willy> he's right
<bsnider> [ipc]michael, i'd be shocked if nvidia updates the old drivers. they're moving on to the 180 series and implementing opengl 3 (first beta driver already released). they're not worried about old stuff
<[ipc]michael> agreed. the nvidia driver situation has been made more and more stupid in the last year or so
<U238Willy> yeah
<U238Willy> like me
<U238Willy> poor old me
<U238Willy> who revived an old system to run linux
<U238Willy> geforce2 you say?
<U238Willy> bahhhhhhhhh
<wgrant> Hopefully nouveau will be OK for 3D soon.
<U238Willy> to the dirt with you.
<bsnider> the nv driver will give you everything but compositing
<Yorokobi> Does the 8.10 Desktop (GUI) installer support encrypting partitions during the install or is that the text-only (alternate) installer?
<[ipc]michael> this box has been running like a champ for years with its mx440. i dont want to miss out on 8.10 goodness for having older gear
<wgrant> Yorokobi: The latter.
<Yorokobi> wgrant, thanks
<[ipc]michael> Yorokobi: alt only
<wgrant> bsnider: nv doesn't do 3D acceleration.
<bsnider> i said that
<bsnider> doens't do compositing
<aguitel> i cannot bot intrepid live cd rc ,anyone know this bug ?
<wgrant> bsnider: Compositing != 3D
<bsnider> i'm not sure why that's an issue on old stuff
<[ipc]michael> aguitel: clarify please. bot?
<wgrant> bsnider: Why wouldn't it be?
<wgrant> Old 3D cards are still 3D cards.
<wgrant> My Radeon 7000 runs Compiz excellently.
<aguitel> [ipc]michael, the cursor is blinking and nothings happens
<bsnider> well, if you say so
<wgrant> I do.
<mr_polite> aguitel: im not sure what your question is. can you please clarify what it is you're trying to do, and what it is thats happening when you try to do it?
<bsnider> wgrant, compiz with cube reflections and expo and cube gears and all of that stuff
<aguitel> mr_polite, i am trying to run the live cd
<ripps> pwguin: okay, fixed ssh localhost issue. I just removed known_hosts.
<wgrant> bsnider: No, but those aren't the more useful features of Compiz.
<mr_polite> aguitel: and its not loading?
<aguitel> mr_polite, exact
<wgrant> Wobbly windows, translucency, Scale, etc.
<mr_polite> aguitel: are you running the live cd so you can play with the desktop or are you just going to install 8.10?
<bsnider> doesn't metacity do translucency?
<wgrant> It has some minimal composition features now, yes.
<aguitel> mr_polite, the 2
<bsnider> yeah but to not upgrade because you don't have wobbly windows?
<wgrant> bsnider: Scale is an excellent usability improvement, and I might not upgrade if I couldn't keep it.
<wgrant> Particularly as Hardy will be supported for a little while yet.
<bsnider> i suppose
<ArkoldThos> still noone know whats going on with Intel 3d acceleration?
<wgrant> ArkoldThos: You apparently do, or you wouldn't be asking.
<wgrant> I know of nothing wrong with it.
<bsnider> ArkoldThos, you mean compositing or 3d?
<ArkoldThos> 3d acceleration~
<td123> ArkoldThos: all I know is intel has a bug in their proprietary drivers which they know about but aren't fixing it... :/
<mr_polite> aguitel: you should confirm the md5 checksum on the ISO you downloaded and re-burn your CD; as slow as possible. if you can stand skipping the desktop and just want to install I'd suggest downloading the Alternative disc and installing from there.
<ArkoldThos> not sure if something is going on with compoosing
<wgrant> td123: Intel lacks proprietary drivers.
<bsnider> intel doesn't have proprietary drivers
<wgrant> ArkoldThos: What is the problem?
<ArkoldThos> td123: their drivers are open sourced
<ArkoldThos> well, i was able to play and all before update to intrepid a week ago or so
<td123> ArkoldThos: oh great, now they probably depend on the users to fix it then
<ArkoldThos> but now i can't even select intel driver, it just crashes
<wgrant> td123: Cease that at once.
<td123> wgrant: cease what at once?
<bsnider> select the intel driver?
<bsnider> not sure what you mean by that
<ArkoldThos> that when i select it and try to get up the X crashes
<wgrant> td123: First saying that there is a bug in the Intel proprietary drivers, and then spreading anti-FLOSS FUD.
<wgrant> ArkoldThos: How do you select it?
<td123> wgrant: I didn't know free speech was suppressed online also..
<bsnider> what?
<aguitel> mr_polite, can i make the upgrade with the alternative cd (no fresh install )
<ArkoldThos> manual way, don't know why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't give many options (i'm starting with ubuntu, i used to use debian)
<emilien> need help just installed ubuntu ibex rc ,when boots up i get I/o erros some thing about blocks , then boots up fine
<ArkoldThos> emilien: run fsck
<Tecumseh> hi there, a question about nvidia drivers and kubuntu intrepid. I'm trying to set my display resolution to 1280x1024 but after every restart I get it back at 1024x768. Nvidia driver used is 177.80 through the resticted drivers applet (the recommended one). With nvidia x server settings I can add resolution 1280x1024 to my xorg config and use that to set my display resolution. After reboot or restart of x it is back again.
<wgrant> td123: Spreading misinformation when users are asking for support is not pleasant.
<wgrant> ArkoldThos: Try removing your xorg.conf.
<ripps> pwnguin: I figured it out. It was ufw that was preventing ssh.
<wgrant> You shouldn't need one any more.
<td123> wgrant: ok, so I got the proprietary part down, but I got the bug part right...
<ArkoldThos> why? :o
<wgrant> td123: We don't know that yet.
<bsnider> it isn't used anymore
<wgrant> ArkoldThos: Because X no longer sucks so much.
<wgrant> bsnider: It is.
<wgrant> It just isn't needed in so many circumstances any more.
<td123> wgrant: yes we do, the bug description is clearly stated on intel and the programs website..
<bsnider> it's used for proprietary drivers only
<emilien> ArkoldThos:  was going t run fsck , but gives me scary message ' WARNING! rungin fsck on mount system can cause SERVER damage' is it safe ?
<wgrant> td123: Which?
<td123> wgrant: do you want links?
<wgrant> bsnider: Or obscure input devices. Or Virtual settings for non-proprietary drivers. or any other Xorg options.
<ArkoldThos> emilien: try getting on in safemode
<wgrant> td123: Yes.
<pwnguin> ripps: doens't sound uncomplicated anymore ;)
<ArkoldThos> brb, restarting x
<emilien> ArkoldThos:  ok good idea
<mr_polite> aguitel: you dont need a cd to upgrade just do: sudo update-manager -d
<aguitel> mr_polite, thanks
<bsnider> wgrant, i thought hal fdi files were used for that
<pen> aguitel: just remember to backup
<wgrant> bsnider: HAL fdi files are used only for (not all) detection, and configuration of correctly detected input devices.
<td123> wgrant: link 1: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?p_faqid=150 link 2: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6956-UGCB-7160 link 3: can't find it on intel, but I've seen it
<bofh80> Tecumseh,
<td123> wgrant: here is link 3: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel945gm/sb/CS-022051.htm
<Tecumseh> yes bofh80
<td123> wgrant: this is the part were I get to say, "I told you so." :P
<bofh80> Tecumseh, i have the solution to this :D . after you setup the resolution correctly? using nvidia-settings? change the preferences on System > Preferences > Screen Resolution as well.   this happened to me for a week before i realised what was going on
<wgrant> td123: Where was Half-Life mentioned?
<td123> wgrant: its a bug in the driver... I don't have to mention anything
<wgrant> What the?
<wgrant> You can't just reference an application-specific crash that probably affects Windows only, and use that as evidence that the Xorg crash is caused by that bug in the -intel driver.
<td123> wgrant: it happens under linux
<wgrant> It's also an application crash.
<bsnider> you guys want to take this outside?
<wgrant> Which probably means it's a bug in the application.
<Tecumseh> bofh80: thought I tried that already, but just to be sure I'll do a check again with a restart of x and a reboot. Be back again
<td123> wgrant: because of the drivers...
<wgrant> td123: or because of a bug in the application...
<td123> wgrant: it is an application crash because of the drivers, read link 1, 2, they say it 'Explicitly'
<wgrant> Even if it is a bug in the drivers, it's just one bug which is irrelevant to the original issue.
<td123> wgrant: I see that you don't like being wrong
<pen> hi
<pen> HL2!!!
<td123> pen: hi
<pen> td123: are you using 8.10 too?
<wgrant> td123: Can I prove irrefutably that a bug in Firefox is caused by Nautilus, because there is another bug in Nautilus?
<td123> wgrant: I'm sure if the manufacturer reports that it is a driver bug on the website... then I'm sure they have studied it to a point of coming to a conclusion
<emilien_> im getting this error on boot Buffer I/O error , dev sr0, sector 187642 ran fsck in recover mood no errors
<wgrant> td123: They report that it affects Half-Life.
<wgrant> td123: They do not report anything further.
<emilien_> feel might be related to cd-rom
<wgrant> emilien_: That's the CD.
<td123> wgrant: so you're telling me the game runs perfect on every other graphics card but 945 and it is still a game bug?
<Tecumseh> bofh80: thanks, it worked like a charm after restart of x. Think I tried it with kdesudo systemsettings before and not as regular user
<wgrant> td123: It could be, but we're not discussing that bug.
<emilien_> wgrant:  whats does that meen then ? my cd rom dead ? should i cumment out in fstab ?
<bofh80> Tecumseh, no problem that was driving me crazy. and i'd thought i'd set it before hand as well :)
<wgrant> emilien_: Do you have a CD in the drive?
<td123> wgrant: why, cause you don't want me to quote the website again? :D
<emilien_> wgrant:  as you mention it yes
<td123> wgrant: don't answer that question... this argument is terminated
<emilien_> wgrant:  try with out
<wgrant> td123: I cite https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxmaxima/+bug/43150 as irrefutable evidence that that bug is in the graphics card.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 43150 in wxmaxima "[SRU] maxima frontends fail to connect" [Medium,Fix released]
<Tecumseh> I must admit that it went smoother this time compared to alpha 5, a lot of improvements since then (as it should considering it's rc now)
<bofh80> Tecumseh, i grabbed at the first beta. is working a lot better since that as well. plenty of updates still come down, er, hourly tho. :)
<td123> wgrant: ya... judging by you linking to a random bug not on the manufacturer's website... just shows who won this conversation. So stubborn
<mercutio22> Hello. Can somone test whether evolution is capable to forward a message with an html message?
<mercutio22> I think its doing it
<mercutio22> I mean
<wgrant> td123: It's a bug in Ubuntu. By your logic, that means they are the same bug.
<mercutio22> *not* doing it
<td123> wgrant: this bug is in ubuntu and windows
<bsnider> mercutio22, send it to yourself
<emilien_> wgrant:  by god you were right! boots amazingly fast now no erros
<wgrant> emilien_: It could well be a dodgy CD.
<mercutio22> bsnider, duh, good call
<wgrant> td123: That doesn't mean it's the same bug.
<td123> wgrant: I specifically said this bug doesn't just affect linux/windows
<td123> wgrant: omg... shut up.. it says it on the manufacturer's website
<wgrant> td123: And I really don't care about that bug, as we don't know that it's even slightly relevant here.
<emilien_> wgrant: i installed ubuntu from that dodgy cd , oh dear
<bsnider> i thought this argument was terminated?
<td123> wgrant: no but you keep arguing because you don't like to lose arguments
<wgrant> td123: We have no idea whether it is the same bug as the one you linked to.
<wgrant> td123: And your reason for continuing the argument is...?
<NET||abuse> hey guys. just got a 1000h with xp, put ubuntu 8.10 i38 iso on to usb thumb drive, booted up on it :) quite happy.. Now, partitian decisions? boot part 220MB, swap 1GB which is equal to RAM, then have 78GB to split between /home and /
<td123> wgrant: my reason is because you keep typing...
<wgrant> That is pathetic.
<wgrant> This is over.
<td123> wgrant: you're pathetic
<td123> wgrant: I can't believe someone is so in denial of losing an argument
<td123> (*c*) <--- wgrant got ko'ed
<wgrant> There is little need to resort to personal attacks.
<td123> wgrant: shut up
<wgrant> Pleasant.
<Tecumseh> NET||abuse: about depends on what you plan to install with it. Generally 10 GB is enough for /, I have 20 reserved for it but also a larger harddrive
<td123> wgrant: don't you just love acting like a troll?
<dulak> hmmm, everything went really smooth in the upgrade except I can't enable desktop effects
 * td123 decides wgrant is not worth talking to anymore... (he's a little ignorant)
<wgrant> HAHAHAHA
<bofh80> and let him never return
<wgrant> Ignorant!?
<bsnider> what a pointless argument. it's a bug either way. no matter what it's a bug in, neither of you can do a thing about it.
<wgrant> We can do something about it.
<bofh80> those references he posted where not what you where talking about. and i didn't' see the original problem. did he even have the problem? or was he giving someone bogus information?
<dulak> any clues about why desktop effects wouldn't let me enable even if the restricted driver is activated and running correctly?
<wgrant> The original reporter reported something different to those links.
<wgrant> So I proposed that it wasn't the same bug.
<wgrant> This proposal was met with denial.
<bsnider> dulak, which driver?
<wgrant> Chaos ensued.;
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: so boot 200MB, swap == RAM (1GB), and rest between just 20GB for / and  ~58GB for /home , or any other partitions?
<dulak> bsnider: the nvidia 177 one
<emilien_> there not in repostries ?
<dulak> bsnider: I think I found the problem actually
<emilien_> there not tremulous in repostries ?
<bofh80> is the original poster still about? he have problems with steam and halflife/cs (original ones?) i use them, haven't installed them again yet tho . .
<dulak> nvidia restricted requires SSE but I don't have a new enough cpu for that
<bofh80> dulak, hmm, i though yuo said your pc was 1ghz ?
<wgrant> bofh80: He never mentioned Half-Life at all.
<dulak> it's a amd 1g thunderbird
<dulak> but no sse
<bofh80> wgrant, LOL
<bofh80> dulak, really? i thought they all had that by the 1ghz mark
<dulak> apparently not, I just checked /proc/cpuinfo and no sse
<bsnider> wgrant, is there an ubunut dev with enough experience to patch the intel graphics driver?
<bofh80> dulak, damned :S
<wgrant> bsnider: We do all the time, just not much in those areas.
<wgrant> I've fixed bugs in code that I don't understand much of. Good code is like that.
<bofh80> dulak, oh must be another acronym i'm thinkin off, SSE only intel p4 and AMD 64 UP :S
<wgrant> bofh80: MMX, perhaps?
<bsnider> i wouldn't want to try to patch packard's code unless i knew a lot about it (in other words, unless i was packard)
<wgrant> Right, but some bugfixes are small enough that it's quite feasible to do it oneself.
<Tecumseh> sorry NET||abuse, been away for a sec. Yeah, that's the general idea. A seperate home is definitly a good practice
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh; just hoping 20GB for / is enough
<Tecumseh> NET||abuse: why the seperate boot? That is not needed
<NET||abuse> oh, ok,
<NET||abuse> what order should partitions be in?
<dulak> this is kinda crappy, the older driver from envy worked fine, now I get no 3d
<NET||abuse> i know there's some concern about putting certain partitions at the front block of the drive
<wgrant> dulak: You can think nvidia's proprietary drivers for that.
<wgrant> s/think/thank/
<Tecumseh> no particular order needed, but I generally put / first and swap last
<dulak> mmmm I gotta figure out how to go back to the working driver from envy
<bsnider> dulak, what?
<wgrant> dulak: In Intrepid that's not possible.
<bsnider> what are you talking about?
<wgrant> dulak: The problem revolves around our newer xserver.
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: ah, ok,,, well, thanks :) Just from the live boot off the usb stick, the 3d drivers work! i'm amazed, wobbly windows on eee pc
<dulak> so basically I'm buggered for 3d
<bsnider> dulak, what card do you have?
<bofh80> dulak, ahh now i see i was lookin at SSE2,  SSE was supported in pIII (which makes my understanding of the 1gh correct) but AMD only put in their Athlon XP chips up
<dulak> nvidia 6200 LE
<Tecumseh> NET||abuse: I don't know if there are extra considerations for the EEE pc though, can't think of any but you might want to check that out first
<bsnider> that card does work with the 177 driver
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: considerations?
<dulak> I'm running the 177 driver and glxinfo says the driver requires SSE
<wgrant> dulak: Unless you can convince nvidia to fix their drives, yes.
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: as long as i can get the wifi to work, i can worry about everything else later :)
<wgrant> Gah. Stupid new keyboard.
<dulak> So I have 2d out of 177, but no 3d cuz my cpu is just a little too old
<bofh80> dulak, if you run dmesg does it report any errors loading the driver ?
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: well, 3d seems to be working straight out of the box, intel 945 chipset.. wifi isn't yet. the physical nic i havn't tried.. sooo hopefully that'll be ok..
<bsnider> dulak, what's the message if you run "compiz --replace" out of a terminal?
<Tecumseh> NET||abuse: do you run the standard 8.10 or 8.10 eee-edition
<Tecumseh> physical nics mostly work out of the box
<dulak> no errors in dmesg for loading nv stuff
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: oh, standard i386 iso
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: urr. should i get eee version?
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: didn't even know there was one.
<petererer> is it me, or does intrepid not have an -rt kernel?
<dulak> it says xgl not present from compiz --replace
<Tecumseh> it just came up in google, this thread also came up that might help you with the wifi: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=414580
<dulak> texture_from_pixmap not present as well
<bsnider> xgl? that has nothing to do with it
<petererer> ah, it's not me
<bsnider> dulak, are you sure the nvidia driver is loaded?
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: hmm, nice, thanks.. willread the heck outa that!
<Tecumseh> NET||abuse: yw, goodluck with it
<dulak> bsnider: I am absolutely sure nvidia 177 is loaded
<dulak> bsnider: it's saying it's my cpu that is the problem, so I'm only getting 2d
<openstandards> Hi
<ripps> So, does anybody think DRI2 will be ready for Ubuntu+2 or +3
<NET||abuse> Tecumseh: cheers :) just cleared commited the partitions :)
<dulak> bsnider: I can live with it, I was gonna push my current gaming rig down to be my linux box soon anyways, that's a much better cpu and video
<openstandards> I'm having problems with dvd playback and use only a ide dvd writter from my understanding it doesn't matter if dma is on, correct?
<dulak> other than that issue which is nvidia being stupid, I had zero issues upgrading from hardy to intrepid, I'm very impressed
<mo0n_sniper> is the ubuntu 8.10 xserver performance bug fixed?
<limecat> every time i try to open a DVD through totem, the comp locks up, ram usage skyrockets, and the disk slowly spins up, until totem crashes after 2 minutes
<limecat> is there a way to fix this :\  got all the dvd codecs etc, and disk plays fine in vlc
<bsnider> dulak, you might have a parochial xorg.conf file. can you pastebin it?
<dulak> bsnider: sure, sec
<wgrant> Aren't we sure that it's because of the old CPU?
<bsnider> wgrant, he's trying to load compiz and it's talking about "xgl", which the nvidia driver doesn't use or need
<wgrant> bsnider: It will use Xgl if it is present.
<wgrant> That's why it's checking.
<wgrant> But that is normal.
<dulak> bsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62629/
<wgrant> The problem is that the CPU doesn't support SSE. That's all.
<dulak> I'm pretty sure that's the problem too, I read a bunch of people with my cpu type bitching about it
<Tom_Davis> well for the most part xubuntu-desktop installs an works right
<dulak> This is the first upgrade of linux I've ever done in 12 years running linux that had zero issues
<dulak> I'm incredibly impressed with that
<Tom_Davis> dont say that too loud
<bsnider> dulak, so i guess compiz has never worked ont hat box
<dulak> bsnider: it did in hardy when I used envy to install the older driver
<bsnider> which older driver?
<dulak> I believe the version was 150-something
<bsnider> you could try the 173 driver. it supports your card
<wgrant> bsnider: 17[37] newly require SSE.
<bsnider> although i don't think that would fix it
<dulak> apparently 173 is the version they started the SSE required thing
<wgrant> There is no solution for this problem with this hardware.
<dulak> it's ok, seriously I am almost ready for a new gaming rig and when I do that I'll push down my gaming rig to be my linux box and I'll have all the bells and whistles
<dulak> I can live without the cube for a month or two
<bsnider> is it possible to have a laptop automatically hibernate after an hour suspended?
<Jordan_U> How can I get mplayer with support for the compiz video plugin, I have tried compiling with the patch mentioned @ http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Video but make fails and I can't find anything even remotely like documentation on this patch
<Jordan_U> bsnider: You can do suspend2both which will suspend to disk in case you completely loose battery but still keep RAM alive as long as possible for a faster wake
<ripps> Suspend finally works now, but Network Manager becomes useless afterwards. Is there anyway to resolve this issue?
<wgrant> ripps: "useless" is a useless term.
<ripps> wgrant: It's permanently stuck in disconnected mode and it won't detect anything with my wifi card
<wgrant> ripps: Which variety of wireless card?
<ripps> wgrant: rt2500 (linksys)
<wgrant> Hmm, no idea.
<coppro> ripps: I experience the same thing, but even off a straight boot
<coppro> I just kill networkmanager and connect manually
<Tom_Davis> woohoo they fixed the ali15x3 problem!
<DigitalFiz>  anyone have any ideas on how to fix my VirtualBox now that ive installed 8.10? is there something i have to recompile?
<ripps> coppro: I can never get my card to connect manually, but perhaps I'm doing it wrong
<coppro> ripps: ifconfig <interface> up; iwconfig <interface> <bunch of parameters>; dhclient <interface>
<coppro> (all as root/sudo)
<ripps> coppro: that's what I thought, but It would always fail at the last part.
<coppro> ripps: with or without networkmanager on?
<bsnider> Jordan_U, how do you suspend to both?
<ripps> coppro: last time I tried it was from Recovery mode
<ripps> so no NetworkManager
<Smegzor> When I upgraded recently, there were some errors in 3 packages and I didn't see the upgrade do its cleaning up phase.  Does that mean there are temporary files hanging around?
<coppro> hmm
<ripps> coppro: Though, it's been a couple weeks since I tried, perhaps the issue has been resolved since then
<ripps> I'll write up a script and try it again some time
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-26
<Turl> hi all there
<Turl> I noticed sth odd
<Turl> nautilus sometimes can't delete some files - and if that happens the progress bar stays there forever and you cannot cancel it
<lastelement0_> has anyone been having issues getting vbox to work?
<Turl> lastelement0_, not here at least
<Turl> I installed the latest deb from vBox's repos
<lastelement0_> hmm
<lastelement0_> well the latest they have is for hardy...should that still work?
<Turl> the precompiled non-free one for hardy, that is
<piquadrat> Hi! Is there some way to steer the attention of the devs to a certain bug? I'm experiencing the bug descriped in launchpad #286285, which is quite serious IMHO. There does not seem to be any activity on the bug, however
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286285 in linux "kernel 2.6.27-7-generic bug BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x00000100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286285
<DigitalFiz> anyone here try to install openoffice3?
<lastelement0_> DigitalFiz yes i have
<chadeldridge> evenin .. seems that I am in need of help for once.  Anyone else having a resume from standby issue (white screen) ?
<lastelement0_> and successfully as well
<DigitalFiz> lastelement0_, it keeps failing on me when its installing the dict package saying it requires openoffice3
<DigitalFiz> when im installing openoffice3...
<lastelement0_> DigitalFiz have u been installing the debs 1 by 1?
<DigitalFiz> no i used the setup script it provides
<chadeldridge> i though OO3 was not done yet
<DigitalFiz> OOO300_m9_native_packed-1_en-US.9358
<lastelement0_> chadeldridge, it got released this past week i believe
<lastelement0_> or the week before
<lastelement0_> its just not in the repos
<chadeldridge> ahh .. not soon enough to make the 8.10 cut though .. i see
<nekostar> is anyone else's fast-user-switcher-applet busted?
<DigitalFiz> lastelement0_, how did you install it?
<angusthefuzz> piquadrat: The bug seems to have a lot of activity, I will mark it confirmed and assign the appropriate kernel team
<lastelement0_> DigitalFiz, in terminal i cd'd into the DEBS folder
<lastelement0_> then ran this sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<DigitalFiz> ah i found the deb packages
<piquadrat> angusthefuzz: cool, thanks. I meant to say _developer_ activity
<DigitalFiz> OOo_3.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz
<DigitalFiz> now to wait for another 147mb file to download
<magentar> DigitalFiz, there is also a apt repository with ooo pkgs for ubuntu intrepid
<Turl> is OOo3 faster than v2?
<chadeldridge> Anyone able to help with a resume from standby issue, i had a similar issue in 7.10 that required a few scripts to run in the resume process, but supposedly that was fixed with this kernel.  doesnt seem so fixed to me though. :-(
<magentar> Turl, depends, it's quite the same if i remember correctly, startup time might be a few milliseconds lower
<biggerfisch> when is the offical release date for 8.10?
<Hobbsee> 30th
<biggerfisch> ty
<scientus> how can i make 1 partition static and have writes go to another drive, like on a livecd?
<RyanPrior> Why is PulseAudio 0.9.10 default in Intrepid when that version was released back in March and the most current version is 0.9.13?
<Hobbsee> RyanPrior: because there are a lot of bugs it doesn't fix, and a lot of other regressions caused.
<RyanPrior> Ah, yikes. They both work the same on my computer as far as I can tell, but then my audio is always buggy.
<Hobbsee> and it just wasn't worth switching and trying to track those regressions
<Hobbsee> ithink it either works or blows up spectacularly.
<Hobbsee> mine's in the "Just Works" category, but I know a lot aren't.
<Hobbsee> rather like wifi, really
<RyanPrior> Ubuntu audio has been in the "blowing up spectacularly" bracket for the last couple years on my machine.
<RyanPrior> A long time ago it worked no problem, but now I constantly fix my audio.
<Hobbsee> i had another machine that just hated the world, so would throw up all sorts of audio errors.
<Hobbsee> seems very machine-specific
<Hobbsee> they never found out why
<dli> is ekiga-3.0 going to 8.10?
<Hobbsee> dli: no
<dli> Hobbsee, it's in gnome-2.24, that's why I ask
<Hobbsee> dli: what's there now is pretty much final, and while it is in gnome 2.24, they didnt' release snapshots of it like the rest of gnome, and the code differences were too big to accept it.
<philsf> is there any place to vote against pulseaudio being default in ubuntu? :)
<dli> Hobbsee, thanks, I think I can backport it
<amrik> help
<amrik> err help, I am having difficulty getting language SCIM input to work. in particular, sometimes when I press the trigger for SCIM in firefox the toolbar does not pop up and i cannot enter japanese text
<centaur5> How can the new network manager be configured to use eth0 for internet instead of usb0 when a cell phone is plugged in?
<justdave> so I upgraded to Intrepid last night...
<justdave> and for some reason my sound doesn't work when pulseaudio is installed.
<justdave> if I uninstall pulseaudio it works fine
<justdave> I had the same problem with hardy on this machine
<justdave> except with intrepid, Xorg crashes if pulse isn't installed
<justdave> (if I do a failsafe session everything works fine, including the audio though)
<justdave> there's enough clues that I think there's something in the default session that's trying to setup pulse, and that crashes without it
<justdave> but if anyone knows how to troubleshoot pulse, it'd be nice to actually get that working with my sound card instead
<amrik> justdave: have you talked to the people in #pulseaudio?
<justdave> nope.  Didn't know it existed.  Certainly sounds like a good place to start. :)
<kri_> hi i cant connect to my router with the wireless (gui) how do i connect manually from terminal?
<kri_> the router and is wireless connection is not encrypted (open)
<pwnguin> gah. it seems like half of the time nautilus locks up on startup =(
<amrik> err help, I am having difficulty getting language SCIM input to work. in particular, sometimes when I press the trigger for SCIM in firefox the toolbar does not pop up and i cannot enter japanese text
<maco> anyone else finding that right-click-on-panel -> new panel results in jack squat happening?
<bofh80> if anyone has noticed their sound being lower on full volume than before, i have a via chipset, and eventually found in the sound volume preferences, VIA DXS, VIA DXS 1, VIA DXS 2. and they where the cause
<bofh80> maco, i just tried and a panel came up. i have compiz off atm, i find that having compiz turned on when i logg in, causes all kinds of wierd gnome panel problems
<bofh80> but loggin on with it off, then enabling it, works just fine
<maco> bofh80: no compiz here, it's in a vm. i'm not letting intrepid touch my hardware :P
<bofh80> maco, hahahah, not a bad idea, my gnome panel appeared the on right hand side when i did it
<bofh80> maco, got all the updates?
<wgrant> maco: On bare metal here, with Compiz, it will add a panel to an unused side of the screen.
<maco> wgrant: i didnt even get the popup that asks what side it should go on
<wgrant> maco: There isn't one.
<maco> wgrant: they got rid of that?
<wgrant> I wasn't aware that there was one.
<maco> i thought it was there...
<maco> oh you're righg
<maco> hrm
<maco> i cant get my intrepid vm to add a panel. the trouble is the bottom of the vm gets cut off by the bottom of my screen, so i want to put a tall, empty panel at the bottom of the intrepid vm's screen so windows stop disappearing off the edge
<maco> ooo hey thisll work. it did add one to the bottom...i just couldnt see it because of that cutting off i mentioned. i added another one, it showed up on the right, and then i told it to go to the bottom. now there are two stacked on top of each other on the bottom to keep things from being lost down there, ya!
<wgrant> Aha.
<bofh80> lmao
<maco> if i use compiz on the host machine's "scale" function i can see a small version of the virt-viewer...and yeah, definitely two panels stacked on top of each other
<cristobalcolon> is asus eeepc going to be fully supported by intrepid ibex?
<maco> bofh80, wgrant: http://imagebin.ca/view/0wArD9.html
<Tom_Davis> ibex is working well on the old thinkpad
<Tom_Davis> everything, including wireless :)
<chadeldridge> anyone able to help troubleshoot an issue with resume from standby ?
<xsacha> just had really bad experience on 8.10rc live disc :\
<chadeldridge> xsacha: what?
<xsacha> first thing i did was go to voice recorder. when i hit record, it was recording 30 seconds for every 1 second
<xsacha> i hit stop, saved and had a 20 min audio file from about a minute.
<chadeldridge> sound seems to be a huge complaint with a lot of people, including me now as well.
<chadeldridge> my media player and vlc operate on a different volume control than my system does ..
<xsacha> then i hit 'New' and it created a new window called <Untitled - 4> and the default file was Untitled (3) while the previous file had just been Untitled. not sure where it got 4 or 3 from
<xsacha> btw, i went to sound settings where you can hit 'Test' and the test noise seems to be a long beep. is this right?
<chadeldridge> xsacha:  yeah
<xsacha> why not some jingle?
<angusthefuzz> xsacha: do you mind helping us out with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288252
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288252 in ubuntu "recording not working properly" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<xsacha> k
<angusthefuzz> xsacha: the initial poster switched back to hardy and I can not advance the bug without more information
<xsacha> anyway, i tried recording again and i got up to 3 minutes recorded (actually 6 seconds), then my panels disappeared and a few seconds later the computer froze
<chadeldridge> angusthefuzz: seems to be a lot of issue that relate to alsa or oss .. something is just not right
<angusthefuzz> chadeldridge: yes, there does appear to be many problems, the bug reports on alsa are pouring in
<chadeldridge> kinda why i am just waiting for the fixes and the go-live, then they will really pour in
<chadeldridge> is there any reason to have OSS at this point in the game? cant I just remove it and use alsa only ?
<pen> hey, anyone know why sometimes irssi can't join multiple channels? because it either disappeared or messed up
<xsacha> angusthefuzz: more information provided
<angusthefuzz> thank you xsacha
<angusthefuzz> xsacha: can you get us an alsa-info.sh output?
<xsacha> ah ok, gotta boot up live disc again. brb
<xsacha> i cant get internet on it tho, so gotta d/l script now i guess
<angusthefuzz> sorry for the trouble
<xsacha> my only source of internet is a wpa2-psk network and the gnome network manager doesnt seem to do those
<wgrant> It does...
<wgrant> It'd be pretty useless if it didn't.
<pen> anyone know how to make vlc the default player for all the format ?
<xsacha> when i click add wireless network it only gives none, wep, wpa1/wpa2 as options :\
<wgrant> xsacha: So choose WPA2...
<pen> but I want to preserve totem because of mozplugger
<pen> for browser
<pen> so
<pen> how do I make vlc the default player on my laptop?
<xsacha> wgrant: not the same thing tho. wpa2 doesnt have usernames?
<xsacha> need PEAP
<wgrant> xsacha: WPA2 Enterprise has usernames.
<xsacha> yeah thats what i need
<wgrant> Then don't create a new network.
<wgrant> Connect to an existing one.
<xsacha> right...
<chadeldridge> unless i use OSS in my sound settings all i get is static with ALSA on my card
<justdave> just for the record, fixed my sound problem with pulse...  had to install padevchooser and pick devices because my sound card apparently has more than one output, and the one pulse was picking by default wasn't hooked up to anything
<pen> how do I make vlc the default player on my laptop?
<justdave> not sure why that isn't installed by default if you need it to make pulse work
<b33r> pen, right click on the file go to properties, open with tab
<chadeldridge> justdave: wasnt pulseaudio even buggier than alsa though ?  maybe i should try it to fix this issue
<b33r> pen, if you don't see vlc option click on add and select vlc from there
<pen> b33r: so you mean i have to set it indiviually?
<justdave> chadeldridge: that's what I heard a while back...  but the fact that Ubuntu ships it as the default sound manager these days means it should improve pretty quick I'd imagine
<pen> b33r: no other quicker ways?
<b33r> all the files with the same extension should open with vlc after you do it with 1 file
<pen> b33r: but I want multiple extensions to be set once
<chadeldridge> justdave: setting all mine to pulseaudio just produces static when i test .. what did you do to fix yours ?
<pen> b33r: like in windows you can do that
<b33r> pen, I only know that way besides how many extensions you want 3? 5? not such a hard work to do it :/
<justdave> chadeldridge: I leave it set to "Automatic" in the GNOME sound panel
<pen> b33r: I don't know, but I think this is easier that way to set them all at once
<justdave> I just had to install padevchooser, and pick my sound card from the drop down in the panel
<pen> b33r: and update-alternatives don't have the option to set alternatives for the media type
<chadeldridge> justdave: yeah automatic is choosing pulse audio it seems if i do alsa i get an error about not being able to capture the device
<b33r> pen, sorry I don't know any other ways..
<bridie> Anyone got a solution for when Intrepid detects the monitor wrong?  I can't select any higher than 800x600 for my laptop screen and displayconfig-gtk doesn't work in intrepid.
<ripps> pen: there is no mechanism to update multiple file extensions at once, submit a feature request with the gnome developers
<pen> b33r: like if I want .mov to be opened by vlc but I don't have mov at hand, isn't it annoying to go online and find a mov and download then set it?
<RyanPrior> How come Enlightenment isn't in Intrepid?
<pen> ripps: where can I submit that? launchpad?
<ripps> pen: That'd probably be fine
<pen> RyanPrior: probably not permitted...
<RyanPrior> pen: It's been in Universe ever since Dapper...
<ripps> bridie: have you tried xrandr?
<pen> RyanPrior: you mean enlightment?
<pen> RyanPrior: btw, in bugs right?
<RyanPrior> pen: I mean what I typed.
<pen> alright
<avis> how do i set a static ip address in intrepid ?
<wgrant> RyanPrior: What gives you the idea that it's not there?
<wgrant> avis: System->Preferences->Network Connections, edit the connection that you want.
<RyanPrior> wgrant: It doesn't show up in the Ubuntu package repo search.
<wgrant> RyanPrior: Which?
<bridie> ripps: Yep.  Just lists the two available screen resolutions (640x480 and 800x600) and states max is 800x600.  In hardy I had to run displayconfig.gtk and manually specify my monitor as LCD 1024x800
<RyanPrior> wgrant: packages.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> RyanPrior: e16 still exists fine.
<avis> that is network manager, and it doesn't seem to adjust to the defined static ip configuration everytime i try and set it
<bridie> displayconfig-gtk rather
<wgrant> packages.u.c is not the canonical reference.
<chadeldridge> how do you select your device with padevchooser ?
<ripps> bridie: That probably means you'll have to do something similar with Intrepid, since it seems either Xorg or Monitor have some bad info on your monitor.
<chadeldridge> nm
<RyanPrior> wgrant: Ah, I hadn't noticed that there was the new package.
<RyanPrior> wgrant: It used to be just "enlightenment".
<bridie> ripps: yep - but no-one seems to know if a utility like displayconfig-gtk even exists in intrepid
<ripps> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ubottu> Package displayconfig-gtk does not exist in intrepid
<wgrant> displayconfig-gtk has been removed.
<pen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Usability/SpecEnhancedPreferredApps
<ripps> bridie: do you have any old versions of xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<pen> seems like someone already propose the idea
<wgrant> You can either add a new mode with xrandr every time you start a new session, or configure the new mode in xorg.conf.
<pen> but noone has taken notice yet
<pen> I think
<wgrant> ripps: Bad idea.
<wgrant> Bad bad idea.
<bridie> ripps: as in pre-upgrade?  did a clean install of intrepid unfortunately.
<ripps> wgrant: I just wanted him to copy the monitor section.
<wgrant> ripps: Ah.
<bridie> wgrant: how would I add a new mode with xrandr?
<wgrant> bridie: It's slightly complicated. Probably better to alter xorg.conf for now.
<ripps> bridie: xrandr --addmode *output* *width*height*
<wgrant> ripps: That will only work if the mode already exists.
<wgrant> You'll likely need to --newmode first.
<wgrant> Which needs the modeline calculated by 'cvt'
<ripps> wgrant: yeah, that's right...
<xsacha> angusthefuzz: hey that script didnt work
<xsacha> said /bin/bash^M invalid interpreter or something
<bridie> OK - will try editing xorg.conf if you're able to give instructions how?
<wgrant> bridie: Add, to the Screen section:
<wgrant> 	SubSection "Display"
<scorch> anyone know how to use the new network manager and connect to a repeater without it screwing up the connection?  (fast, slow, fast, slow, etc..)
<wgrant> Hmm.
<ripps> bridie: see if you can find a xorg.conf of someone else with your monitor on google. If you do, copy their monitor section and add to your own xorg.conf
<wgrant> Actually, its not quite so easy.
<justdave> my best success with the automatic monitor detection picking the wrong screen is to set the wrong ones to disabled in xorg.conf
<bridie> ripps: It's a laptop and unfortunately I can't find any information.  It's a very linux un-friendly laptop....have to use the VESA drivers as SiS won't release drivers for Mirage 3
<wgrant> bridie: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5993954&postcount=7 for doing it with xrandr.
<wgrant> justdave: We don't have monitors in xorg.conf any more.
<justdave> right, have to add an entry for the one it's picking that it shouldn't be and set it for disabled.
<justdave> Section "Monitor" Identifier      "TMDS-1" Option          "Ignore"        "True"
<justdave> EndSection
<justdave> hmm, my paste ate a couple line feeds there
<scorch> anyone know how to use the new network manager and connect to a repeater without it screwing up the connection?  (fast, slow, fast, slow, etc..)
<ripps> justdave: you need to use a pastebin
<wgrant> justdave: Why would we want to disable a monitor?
<justdave> ripps: it was only 3 lines
<justdave> more than that and I would have.
<justdave> wgrant: because there is no monitor on that port, and xorg thinks there is
<avis> when i enter 255.255.255.0 netmark in network manager, it changes it to "24" disables my internet connection too
<bridie> wgrant: Reading that page now, but don't think I'm sufficiently experienced to work it out
<ripps> bridie: what's your laptop model, maybe I can find some info
<a1len> Hey guys. Anyone else experiencing problems with the new updates?
<justdave> in this case, the video card has both an S-video out and a DVI out.  I happen to be using the S-video out.  But the way the card sets it up, it exposes both ports, but one is actually a subset of the other (can't use both at once)
<justdave> and xorg always tries to use the DVI, which has a larger default screen size, and I wind up with a bunch of stuff offscreen
<wgrant> a1len: Perhaps if you described the problem...
<justdave> (it's a Mac Mini hooked up to an older television)
<bridie> ripps: It's an Advent 9315, 15.4" monitor, SiS Mirage 3 Graphics adapter (though like I said, drivers are not forthcoming)
<a1len> Well, it would be pretty obvious to anyone who was... after the update Ubuntu fails to recognise my wireless card. It's the Atheros, and I already tried the madwifi fix.
<gaelfx> are these most recent updates safe?
<wgrant> a1len: There is more than one problem in existence. Describing problems helps.
<a1len> I was thinking perhaps a source list was no good, so I reinstalled and updated with the default source list, and the same problem occured.
<wgrant> a1len: Do you have linux-backports-modules installed?
<wgrant> gaelfx: No, we deliberately destroy your system four days before releae.
<ripps> bridie: how about I walk you through the xrandr method step by step?
<gaelfx> I knew it!
<a1len> wgrant: Not unless that installation is part of the original Ubuntu source updates.
<a1len> wgrant: I think it is, isn't it?
<wgrant> a1len: It isn't. That's the point of it.
<a1len> wgrant: Is there a particular source where I can get it from? I is there a deb or something on the net?
<ripps> bridie: type "cvt 1024 800" and paste the output here.
<wgrant> a1len: It's in the default repositories.
<wgrant> linux-backports-modules-intrepid, you'll probably need.
<a1len> wgrant: "Linux backports modules" in add/remove, or synaptic?
<humbolt> how do I get pulseaudio to run with a negative nice level?
<wgrant> a1len: The latter, I suspect.
<a1len> wgrant: Thanks. I'll try it and let you know.
 * wgrant -> lunch
<m0u5e> when using terminal services to connect to a windows box, how do I get out of full-screen mode?
<dli> /etc/X11/X !
<humbolt> why is it, that when starting pulseaudio by hand the nice level set in daemon.conf is respected and when starting it through pulse-session, it is not?
<ripps> humbolt: why are you so concerned with pulseaudio's nice level?
<humbolt> because pulse seems to get to less cpu, has dropped samples all the time.
<ripps> humbolt: try adding yourself to the pulse-rt user group to give pulseaudio realtime access
<humbolt> by the way, I strongly believe it was a very bad idea to rush in pulse in hardy LTS.
<ripps> humbolt: so does everybody. But most of the kinks have been worked out now.
<maco> humbolt: installing it wasn't the issue. the default "get exclusive access" was.  it should've been configured to share with non-pulse apps
<bridie> ripps: Did you see the output I posted?
<humbolt> ripps: not sure it these params will be respected, as it seems to make a difference whether pulse is started by me or by /usr/bin/pulse-session
<ripps> bridie: no
<humbolt> maco: you are right! that is exactly what I thought. Bad idea to take dmix away.
<bridie> ripps: http://pastebin.com/m44455747
<dli> you guys missed /usr/bin/Xorg in xserver-xorg
<humbolt> so are there any know tweaks that I could do on pulse to make it faster?
<ripps> bridie: okay now type "xrandr --newmode 1280x800 66.75 1024 1080 1184 1344  800 803 813 831"
<ripps> bridie: btw, did xrandr refer to your monitor as TMDS-1?
<maco> humbolt:  you can turn dmix back on if you like.  i blogged it when i found i couldnt get sound from mythtv.
<bridie> ripps: http://pastebin.com/m315c1f4f (xrandr output)
<bridie> ripps: that's the output of xrandr following me inputting that command: http://pastebin.com/m515e9bb9
<scorch> anyone know how to use the new network manager and connect to a repeater without it screwing up the connection?  (fast, slow, fast, slow, etc..)
<wgrant> scorch: What does a repeater have to do with anything?
<enki> hello
<enki> i just upgraded to 8.10RC and am running into a lot of bugs
<ripps> bridie: Hmm, it didn't say. I'll assume it's TMDS-1. Type "xrandr --addmode TMDS-1 1280x800".
<scorch> wgrant: everything
<maco> scorch: are you sure it's network manager and not the router?  usually a high-jitter connection comes from the router or switches involved...
<scorch> wgrant:  it keeps connecting to my repeater and then my router
<scorch> maco: works fine in windows
<maco> scorch: oh you want to set it to only use a specific WAP when there are multiple available with the same SSID?
<scorch> yes
<scorch> or repeater rather.....  I have a belkin wireless g range extender in repeater mode
<bridie> ripps:  xrandr: cannot find output "TMDS-1"
<enki> for one thing, when I try to lock my computer, it crashes
<cristobalcolon> where can i configure menus transparency in compiz in intrepid ibex?
<tsedreyt> Hey guys, I got a pretty weird problem on my hands.
<wgrant> enki: You could give some hardware information...
<enki> sorry. its a thinkpad r61
<maco> scorch: right click nm -> edit connections -> wireless -> choose your network -> edit -> put the MAC address of the repeater into the BSSID: box
<tsedreyt> Yesterday I didn't have sound, now I do, but when I plugin speakers, they don't work....
<tsedreyt> (its not the speakers, I've tried multiple)
<scorch> maco: ok not the mac address box?
<ripps> bridie: hmm... give the output of "xrandr --verbose"
<maco> scorch: no, that's for the interface on your machine. BSSID is for the AP
<scorch> maco: ah thats what I am doing wrong
<scorch> maco:  do i need to reset the connection after doing that?
<enki> my thinkfinger pam module requires me to hit enter now after I swipe my finger.  wine won't open up the C Drive anymore.  and when a new window opens (for any program) the graphics get all messed up for a second
<bridie> ripps: http://pastebin.com/m6f1ba819
<enki> none of these problems were present with 8.04
<maco> scorch: yeah, disconnect and reconnect
<CarlFK> I just updated (it has been a few days) and now my wifi doesn't work.  Atheros  AR242x 802.11abg
<maco> scorch: im asking the guy next to me because my intrepid is a vm and thusly lacks wifi
<CarlFK> is this known issue, or should I report a bug to lp?
<wgrant> CarlFK: Install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<enki> also, vmware stopped working
<scorch> maco:  ok.... ill try it..
<wgrant> We reverted from ath5k due to lots of regressions, I believe.
<maco> enki: rebuild your vmware kernel module.  you always have to do that after kernel update
<scorch> maco: is there anywhere I can test my connection for awhile and see if it continues to fluxtuate?  or just download something in update manager?
<CarlFK> wgrant: yeah, ath5k didn't seem rock solid to me - lots of chatter in syslog
<maco> scorch: sure, work on seeding ubuntu torrents :P
<enki> yeah, i just uninstalled it to try to fix the other problems
<ripps> bridie: try "xrandr --addmode default 1280x800"
<enki> i do notice that my wifi/bluetooth indictator lights are working now (they weren't flashing in 8.04)
<scorch> maco:  lol, true, thanks
<maco> CarlFK: it works for some people and breaks things horribly for other people, while the default in intrepid does that but reverses which group gets which effect...i think....based on reading mailing lists
<scorch> maco: u got a link for a ubuntu torrent so I can do that
<enki> the big problem is the crashing after I try to log off. lock, shutdown and reboot work fine
<maco> enki: does it happen if you rather-forcibly logoff (by which i mean ctrl+alt+bksp) too?
<maco> scorch: http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ some in there
<enki> i dont know, ive only tried the gnome log off
<bridie> ripps: http://pastebin.com/m23fcd05d
<enki> it keeps going in an endless loop of logoff. kind of hard to describe.
<ripps> bridie: you should now be able to change the resolution in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution. Hang on and I'll give you a script so that this can all be done at startup.
<bridie> ripps: when I change in screen resolution and press apply, nothing happens.
<bridie> ripps: If I change it to 640x480 and hit apply, it does go smaller though.  changing to 1024x800 then close and re-open and it's back on 800x600
<ripps> bridie: Try "xrandr --output default --mode 1280x800".
<maco> quick poll:  any of you think the wallpaper looks more like a human skull than a goat with big horns?
<maco> someone reported a bug saying that the wallpaper shouldn't be a picture of a skull because it's morbid, and i'm confused
<ripps> bridie: Here's the script I came up with: http://pastebin.com/m70b8c2e0
<enki> where should I look to find the error?
<bridie> ripps: returns this: xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed.  I don't know if I ever got 1280x800 working in hardy though, think the max I could get was 1024x768 - could that be the problem?
<ripps> bridie: Yeah... except we need to change all the information to adapt to that number
<ripps> okay, give me "cvt 1024 768" and I'll give you an updated script
<bridie> ripps: http://pastebin.com/m532c1508
<scorch> maco: seems to be working... thanks....  seeding now
<scorch> if i have rc, when final comes out, will my system automaticly update through update manager
<scorch> ?
<ripps> bridie: okay... http://pastebin.com/m4434d714
<bridie> ripps: still getting crtc 0 failed
<enki> so is there any way to fix these problems, or am I SOL?
<ripps> bridie: *sigh*.... My only suggestion now is to install displayconfig-gtk from a hardy package and try it. I couldn't find any existing xorg.conf's. Make sure to backup xorg.conf in case if screws it up.
<leftyfb> any reports of the latest kernel update breaking atheros wireless drivers?
<maco> leftyfb: it works for some people and breaks things horribly for other people, while the default in intrepid does that but reverses which group gets which effect...i think....based on reading mailing lists
<maco> leftyfb: so if you're one of the people where default dont work, install linux-backports-modules
<enki> i just noticed in my user.log that there are a lot of pulseaudio errors
<enki> none of these messages occured before the upgrade. could that be a cause?
<leftyfb> maco: thanks, trying now. I actually noticed that on one of the bug reports, but wanted more info before going to install it.
<leftyfb> maco: thanks, that fixed it. But now i'm not able to tell people all the hardware works out of the box with no configuring with intrepid on the eeepc 701 anymore :(
 * enki sighs
<maco> leftyfb: well the options are "work on eeepc" v. "work for everyone else" ...there are only a couple models (one of them's the eeepc) of atheros that work with that driver
<leftyfb> you forgot option 3  "work on leftyfb's eeepc"  ;)
<maco> i thought that was part of option 0? and what happened to option 2? did we skip that one?
<leftyfb> i get it though
<enki> how about option B0: Help enki figure out why intrepid is breaking his thinkpad's ubuntu
<petererer> it's not
<petererer> your thinkpad is breaking intrepid
<enki> hah
<enki> i had no problems with anything under hardy, suddenly things are not working right
<maco> yeah, thats fairly common, really
<enki> even with 5 days to go before release?
 * DigitalFiz licks leftyfb 
<leftyfb> hi Fiz
<DigitalFiz> sup you following me? :P
<frosterrj> hi all...Just installed the RC on Aspire One.  No love for the wireless.  Ath_PCI is loaded, manually entered connection in network connections.  No luck so far.  Any pointers?
<maco> enki: i dont know if your *specific* issues are known, but i do know that intrepid has a lot of regressions
<maco> frosterrj: linux-backports-modules?
<maco> enki: suspend is gone for ati and nvidia users is one major one
<maco> enki: kernel panics for 802.11n
<leftyfb> maco: that's 2 :)
<maco> enki: no out-of-the-box tablet support
<maco> leftyfb: hm?
<frosterrj> maco: not sure.  I didn't do anything special in synaptic - enabled 3rd party.  What do I need in backports?
<leftyfb> "there are only a couple models (one of them's the eeepc) of atheros that work with that driver"
<maco> leftyfb: i didnt say models of computers, i said models of wireless card. and you were actually the second.
<angusthefuzz> maco: cant forget scrolling in nautilus tabs
<leftyfb> frosterrj: run in a terminal:   sudo lspci | grep -i net               what model wireless do you have?
<leftyfb> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01
<frosterrj> found a nast bug in installer - unable to find partitions unless I open gparted, unmount the partition, go back one step to let installer re-find partitions
<frosterrj> leftyfb: IIRC, its ath242
<leftyfb> ah, that'll explain it
<frosterrj> sorry, ar242
<leftyfb> install the backports modules like maco suggested... worked for me
<frosterrj> which ones?
<leftyfb> linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<frosterrj> ok, brb
<Xcerca> does 8.10 use LILO as it's default bootloader ,  i'm running 'update-manager -d' from 8.04 right now and i ise GRUB as the bootloader, i got an alert that LILO is not installed and configured
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> X seems to be taking up a LOT more memory....
<nekostar> Xcerca thats normal
<nekostar> iirc
<nekostar> grub is default
<Xcerca> after it's installed i wont have to install LILO then ?
<Xcerca> i wonder why it has that popup then..
<frosterrj> leftyfb: how to add backports repo in synaptic?  Updates has an entry for intrepid backports (unsupported).  Check this one?
<leftyfb> frosterrj: sure
<leftyfb> although I just write my own sources.list
<leftyfb> much cleaner
<leftyfb> http://dropbox.leftyfb.com/sources.list.intrepid
<Xcerca> is uswing update-manager -d , the best/most common way to update from 8.04 to 8.10 ?   also since i'm doing it now will it take less time on 30 Oct when the real one comes out ?
<leftyfb> it'll most certainly take less time then it will on the 30th
<Tom_Davis> Xcerca, well, it might take a bit longer because of everyone hitting it, but you'll save time troubleshooting ghosts
<jesseboi> anyone experiencing bootup problems on the latest daily?
<Tom_Davis> nope, working good on this lappy I am on
<Xcerca> o ok, i thought that most of the packages would be updated and thats what i'm downloading..  but then the few that aren't it would just download and install
<jesseboi> Where might I find the bootlog so I can help troubleshoot this?
<ripps> Xerca: Be prepared to wait over a day for it to download, mine took about a full day.
<Tom_Davis> jesseboi, /var/log
<Tom_Davis> mine took 2 hours
<ripps> Tom_Davis: Either you didn't have alot of packages installed in Hardy, or you just suck.
<Tom_Davis> 5mb
<frosterrj> leftyfb: backports modules installed.  Whats  needed to get wireless up now?
<leftyfb> reboot
<ripps> So, does anybody else here have mpd installed?
<nekostar> i dont
<nekostar> does anyone else notice massive quantities of memory being used?
<ripps> Hypothetically speaking, if intrepid had a serious issue, but it couldn't be resolved until after Beginning of November, would they delay Intrepid's release.
<nekostar> ripps they have before
<danbh_intrepid> ripps: the rc cd IS the release already
<nekostar> but not in a while..
<nekostar> danbh_intrepid its an rc which != release
<leftyfb> that's like saying Obama IS president
<danbh_intrepid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<ripps> I think there's still too many issues to call this full release. I still can't run some programs still, like mpd and ccsm.
<leftyfb> ccsm runs fine for me
<Smegzor> ditto
<danbh_intrepid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate  .... "In an ideal world, it would be (functionally) identical to the final release."
<leftyfb> danbh_intrepid: it's a release candidate .... not the final release
<ripps> I can use simple-ccsm, but not ccsm. I keep getting a TypeError: __init__() 2 arguments (3 given)
<danbh_intrepid> leftyfb: the point is that hoping for lots of major fixes between rc and final isn't the point.  Ideally, most bugs should be worked out.  At least thats what the docs say.
<Smegzor> I installed the latest VirtualBox (the installer for all linuxes) and its broken my network.  Also for some reason, I can't make any changes to my network even as sudo, it always says my network settings are read only!  I don't want to uninstall VirtualBox, so how do I fix my network?  Its a wired network and its lost the DNS settings.  All other settings are present and correct.
<Smegzor> The new network interface is completely alien compared to the old one :/
<Smegzor> anyone?  I'd quite like my network working again.  No pressure :)
<Smegzor> a quick google suggests I have to configure my network by hand as the tool is currently broken
<DanaG> Smegzor: is stuff defined in /etc/network/interfaces?
<danbh_intrepid> Smegzor: whats the new interface that you are using?
<DanaG> New one is networkmanager editor.
<bazhang> Mac_Taylor, did you join #freenode? to resolve your issue?
<Smegzor> I'm in a hardy live cd atm, but its the tool in the preferences menu in intrepid for managing the network
<Mac_Taylor> bazhang, its takin care of
<Smegzor> no matter what I try, the wired network settings are always read only
<Mac_Taylor> why
<Smegzor> DanaG: hang on, i'll check
<Smegzor> DanaG:  yes and it looks fine to me.  Want me to pastebin it?
<Smegzor> http://pastebin.com/d26e2c7e1
<danbh_intrepid> there was a bug with NM that prevented you from using /etc/network/interfaces and NM at the same time.  Don't know if it got fixed, delayed, or it was considered a feature, or whatever.
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<danbh_intrepid> I got slightly confused about it, but I didn't look that hard either
<Smegzor> hmm.. so is there a work around?
<danbh_intrepid> Smegzor: nuke your interfaces file, except for the first two lines.  The ones concerning lo
<Smegzor> ok.  I'll back it up first tho
<danbh_intrepid> Smegzor: but then there was a bug about nm not being able to handle static ips.  Again, I don't know the current status of that.
<DanaG> I think it should be able to handle static now.
<lucax> i dont know if theres any intrepid developer here, but nice job
<DanaG> You'll want to _add_ a new wired (or wireless) entry, give it some name, and set the parameters in the network editor -- and then perhaps also set it as a "System Setting".
<Smegzor> ok
<Smegzor> um..  how do I make the partition writable?  i'm using a live ubuntu atm.
<DanaG> You can boot the native one again, right?
<DanaG> I don't remember how to chroot in a way that'll let GUI apps run.
<Smegzor> actually nevermind.  I'll just save this chat to a memory stick and boot up normally
<dli> Smegzor, remount it rw
<dli> Smegzor, sudo mount -oremount,rw /dev/hda2
<dli> Smegzor, example only
<Smegzor> thanks dli.  I'll try that with my drive of course ^^
<DanaG> space after -o
<Smegzor> yip
<jesseboi> does anyone know where I might find that xml feed that shows all the new packages being submitted to Intrepid?   I remember there used to be one but I can't find the URL.
<nekostar> is there a place for gnome-panel errors?
<nekostar> i'm having a horrid time with the fast-user-switcher-applet
<nekostar> i'm having a horrid time with the fast-user-switch-applet *
<nekostar> [it wont display, just a small white vertical line.]
<lucax> nekostar, i dont have any problems with it
<kernco> I'm running Kubuntu 8.10 and DVDs won't play in dragon player.  I've installed kubuntu-restricted-extras.  I also installed totem and ubuntu-restricted-extras, and that won't play DVDs either.
<lucax> try updating
<nekostar> i'm u pdated
<danbh_intrepid> kernco: are they encrypted?
<lucax> nekostar, mmmmmmmmm .config .gconf search there for fast user switch conf files and delete them
<CjMaster> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<dr_willis> kernco,  did ya install the dcss stuff from medibuntu?
<kernco> danbh_intrepid: They're movies bought from the store
<DanaG> what is dragon player?
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> Hmm
<nekostar> lucax yeah making a new user gonna give it a try
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kernco> DanaG: Dragon player is the default video player in KDE 4
<danbh_intrepid> kernco: see the medibuntu fact above ^
<lucax> nekostar, i dont know, it could work... maybe u had problems because some old settings... i did a dist update and didnt have any issue though
<nekostar> it was working
<nekostar> we'll see
<nekostar> i was just thinking everyone had it busted, and was ignoring it for a couple days
<nekostar> but i got tired of that ~_^
<Shakedown> ﻿I remember reading that the ATI proprietary driver isn't supported in the new release of Xorg that comes with 8.10? Is this true...will I have to use the opensource ATI driver if I upgrade to 8.10 ?
<Smegzor> danbh_intrepid: Thanks for your help.  Nuking all but the first two lines of my interfaces file  got my network working again :D
<danbh_intrepid> np
<z0r> Shakedown: i'm wondering the same thing. I've read reports of people getting fglrx working in intrepid, but i'm not sure if you still need to downgrade X
<kernco> ok, installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu and everything works now, thanks guys
<Shakedown> Well I might end up staying with 8.04 for a while then
<z0r> Shakedown: these guys seem to have it working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6031019#post6031019
<Shakedown> Well, my main concern is getting the most out of my graphics card AND dual monitoring
<nekostar> o wow
<Cycom> hey, quick question about the fglrx driver: is there any way to get video to playback without all that black flickering stuff?
<z0r> Cycom: you have fglrx working in intrepid?
<nekostar> lucax um .. apparently there's a setting somewhere that lets you disable it and apparently i had it clicked. possibly the ubuntu-tweak bit... which is how i found how to fix it :D hehe than
<nekostar> s/than/thanks
<Cycom> z0r: I did a few days ago, but went back to radeon...
<z0r> Cycom: just because of the flickering?
<nekostar> wow
<nekostar> ok
<z0r> i haven't got it working at all yet
<nekostar> i think this is good
<nekostar> i'm not installing anything new for 2 months >_>
<nekostar> shoot i'm gonna take an image of this bad boy :D
<Cycom> z0r: yeah, because all I care about the 3d for is wobbly windows :)
 * nekostar sighs
<nekostar> ok well now gotta start the lappy now that i got all my settings copaceptic
<z0r> Cycom: :) I'd be using compiz if it worked with blender as well (it doesn't in hardy)
<lucax> nekostar, u got it working then?
<Cycom> z0r: I think it did with radeon, but not sure.
<nekostar> lucax yeah
<z0r> Cycom: so did you have to downgrade x to 7.3?
<Cycom> z0r: nope
<Cycom> hang on brb
<nekostar> if someone wants to donate an ati card to the cause i'll test that >_>
<nekostar> oh hey
<nekostar> in yall's opinion(s) what's the best app to record desktop vid?
<nekostar> i like this setup so much i wanna record it
<dulak> gtk-recordmydesktop
<maco> Shakedown: neither nvidia nor ati has updated to the new Xorg, and even if you get it working, kiss suspend goodby
<maco> *goodbye
<maco> Shakedown: er, sorry, i'm misinformed
<z0r> Cycom: oh yeah, have you tried using an X sink (instead of Xv) for your video?
<crimsun> Shakedown: rather, for 8.10, both nvidia and fglrx have updated to the new X server abi, but those new drivers break resume.
<maco> and using a version of the drivers that works with resume can't work with the new X abi
<crimsun> correct.
<nekostar> dulak i noticed that one tends to drop frames even recording directly.. anything else work better?
<dulak> that one drops the least frames of all the ones I tested
<maco> ok so i shouldve said "haven't updated an actually-works-right version of the driver to the new X" :P
<nekostar> dulak perfect, thanx
<FFForever> is there a blank ui version of ubuntu (one with all packages but a wm?)
<crimsun> not one supported by Canonical
<maco> FFForever: um, you can do gui-less with the server disk, but that's about it
<DanaG> Mmm, even better is the situation with cards needing nvidia 96 or 71 drivers.
<FFForever> maco but then i am stuck with all the server setup stuff right?
 * DanaG ♥ closed-source.  Not.
<maco> FFForever: server kernel, but you get to choose whether or not SSH server, LAMP, etc. are installed
<FFForever> what is different from the server kernel and the main kernel?
<DanaG> On my laptop that uses nvidia 177, resume still works.
<DanaG> It's just the nvidia 96 one that's totally broken.
<maco> FFForever: might need to chroot in and install the -generic kernel before rebooting though because if it's an old cpu, it won't have PAE which the server kernel assumes (because server-grade hardware has it)
<maco> FFForever: assuming PAE means the server kernel will panic on old hardware
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what benefits are there to using a 64-bit install?
<DigitalFiz> who was it that i was talking to about openoffice3 earlier? having issues wanna get some advice
<maco> DanaG: support for >= 4GB memory
<DanaG> When I get my next laptop, it'll be 64-bit; current one is 32-bit CPU.
<DanaG> Just the memory, or also other things?
<maco> DanaG: negligible performance gains
<FFForever> :/
<maco> DanaG: more memory will be used because pointers are double the size with 64bit
<shirish> hi all, I have installed localepurge and its working fine. I just want to know in how many languages has a certain application has been translated, any way to know that?
<DanaG> I'll be getting it with exactly 4 gigs of RAM, plus either 256 or 512 megs of video RAM (I don't remember which).
<maco> DanaG: if you have PAE, 32bit may see all 4.  if you don't, it almost certainly won't see al 4.
<maco> you'll have about 3.2G recognized
<shirish> another question is where or how does one know under which license is some software?
<DanaG> Current one only has 2.5 gigs anyway.
<DanaG> ... and right now, that one's out of commission due to decapitation -- the LCD completely died, so I just went ahead and removed the whole lid assembly just for the heck of it.
<DanaG> Thus, I "decapitated" the laptop.  It's truly headless... just in time for Halloween.  =þ
<DanaG> I can't quite tell whether that's funny, or lame.
<DanaG> =þ
<Veinor> Gedit is using 100% of my CPU right now.
<Veinor> Doing nothing.
<crimsun> DanaG: better memory management, generally, and more gp registers.  And faster TLB, IOMMU, and L* caches.
<DigitalFiz> well obviously its doing something :P
<amrik> Veinor: find the pid of gedit, and then run strace -f
<amrik> Veinor: err strace -p
<maco> DanaG: those result in performance gains, but in my experience...well, this laptop doesn't seem any faster than the old one. this one's 2GHz 64bit, old was 1.6GHz 32bit
<Veinor> OK.
<maco> don't expect it to suddenly be super-fast
<shirish> hi all, I have installed localepurge and its working fine. I just want to know in how many languages has a certain application has been translated, any way to know that?
<DanaG> Current one is 1.83GHz Yonah (Core Duo T2400); new one will be 2.4GHz Montevina-era (Core 2 Duo P8600).
<Veinor> What the.
<Veinor> This only happens when I use a certain icon set.
<DanaG> And I'll be going from a GeForce Go 7600 to an ATI HD3650 (or rather, FireGL V5700).
<Veinor> I ran strace -p and five lines kept showing up over and over again.
<maco> i dont *think* it affects the graphics card
<Veinor> ah, found the bug
<telexicon> exiting a session on VT1 causes a switch to VT7 if Xorg is started, sometimes switching to VT1 from X switches right back to VT7 (x), whats up with this strange behavior?
<dr_willis> I noticed that happening the other day also telexicon
<ac13> hey, I've noticed that the graphics are laggy whenever a large part of the screen refreshes (i.e. scrolling in firefox or fullscreen videos or games). small windows are not a problem. this is a new problem that cropped up after I "updated" to 8.10 rc, there was no problem before with 8.04. anyone know why that could be?
<dr_willis> perhaps compiz got reenabled
<ac13> no, I don't have any graphics card
<ac13> well I do but it's broken
<ac13> system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects is set to none
<telexicon> ac13, what card do you have?
<DanaG> One weird thing I've had happen a few times lately:
<DanaG> I'll log into gnome, then vt-switch to TTY1 and log in.
<ac13> telexicon: nvidia geforce 8400m gs, but it's broken
<DanaG> Then once I log out and vt-switch back to Xorg, my keyboard will be broken.
<ac13> telexicon: I think it's broken anyways. xorg.conf says that I'm using vesa drivers, as far as I know
<telexicon> ac13, what do you mean its broken?
<DanaG> Probably that crappy substrate issue.
<DanaG> M implies laptop.
<telexicon> oh
<ac13> telexicon: typically weird lines appear on the screen, even during bios boot and stuff, and usplash
<telexicon> like physically broken?
<telexicon> hmm
<telexicon> ac13, run this command, glxinfo | grep direct
<DanaG> More reason to ♥ nvidia... not.
<ac13> telexicon: yeah, I think. can't run windows, can't even display bios correctly (though GRUB) looks right
<ac13> direct rendering: yes
<DanaG> If I try to do something such as ctrl-c, the X server itself will get the signal and quit.
<telexicon> ac13, you'll wanna contact your manufacturer
<ac13> (that's the result to "glxinfo | grep direct"
<telexicon> ac13, if its still under warranty
<ac13> no
<ac13> but everything works perfectly
<ac13> the problem is that everything was working more perfectly under 8.04 but after upgrade it is not anymore
<telexicon> sounds like your graphics card is broken
<ac13> telexicon: it is :P
<telexicon> so the situation is deteriorating
<ac13> telexicon: right now when I scroll in firefox or watch videos in large windows there is very noticable lag. This did not exist in 8.04. The video card was broken in both situations. any ideas?
<telexicon> ac13, was 8.04 using the vesa driver?
<ac13> telexicon: unfortunately, I don't know. what else could it use?
<telexicon> ac13, i mean, maybe the video card is getting worse
<DanaG> What manufacturer?
<ac13> telexicon: ah
<ac13> DanaG: nvidia
<telexicon> ac13, vesa will be very slow no matter what
<telexicon> you cant expect good performance from vesa
<DanaG> No, I mean the laptop manufacturer.
<ac13> dell
<telexicon> ac13, you'll wanna try either
<telexicon> ac13, the nv driver, the nvidia driver or the nouveau driver (experimental)
<DanaG> Aah, perhaps the warranty extension for the nvidia issue will apply.
<DanaG> Google for dell nvidia warranty.
<ac13> DanaG: thanks
<ac13> telexicon: I've tried nv driver but it says something about ddc routing tables not found
<telexicon> ac13, nv 'works', nvidia driver will get you best performance
<ac13> telexicon: I've tried it but it says there are ddc routing tables not found, then it asks me to reconfigure but I can't get further than that, i.e. not even to logon screen
<telexicon> ac13, try this
<telexicon> ac13, are you comfortable with the shell?
<ac13> telexicon: I'll do my best
<telexicon> ok
<dulak> ac13: are the lines you see at boot straight or diagonal?
<ac13> dulak: straight
<telexicon> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/bak.xorg.conf
<dulak> ac13: are they white?
<telexicon> restart gdm
<ac13> dulak: they are vertical, and yellow green?
<telexicon> and tell us what happens
<ac13> dulak: and some other colors I think. grey on the bios boot
<DanaG> I had the LCD in my laptop die, rather than the GPU.
<ac13> telexicon: how to restart gdm? just type restart gdm?
<dulak> ac13: mmmmm, always the same at boot?
<telexicon> ac13, logout
<ac13> dulak: they might change a bit, not quite sure
<DanaG> It eventually gave out entirely.
<telexicon> ac13, and it will restart gdm
<ac13> ctrl+alt+bksp?
<telexicon> no just logout like normal
<ac13> oh and the dell diagnostics tool say graphics card has some memory error
<telexicon> every time you logout it restarts X
<ac13> see you guys after I logout
<ac13> what do I look for?
<dulak> ac13: I had a very similar problem with an older card, it eventually stopped working for anything better than terminal mode graphics
<telexicon> ac13, oh wait
<telexicon> ac13, it'll either work
<telexicon> or it wont work
<DanaG> Oddly enough, once I entirely removed the LCD and lid assembly, and used it with an external monitor... no longer could I get to the BIOS menu.
<ac13> what will work or not work?
<telexicon> if it doesnt work, mv /etc/X11/bak.xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<esac> does anybody use vmware workstation? it seems my keys are not working correctly in intrepid and they were in hardy
<telexicon> ac13, X wont start
<telexicon> ac13, or it will
<DanaG> I'd hit the hotkey and it'd do nothing.
<ac13> telexicon: yes, X will start
<ac13> telexicon: I've tried this many times
<telexicon> with an empty config?
<ac13> oh you want me to backup xorg.conf?
<ac13> then start?
<telexicon> yeah move it
<telexicon> and start X with no config
<ac13> okay
<telexicon> X can auto-configure itself
<telexicon> so lets see what it does
<ac13> okay
<DanaG> Video cards I've owned or used: S3 Savage (in laptop), 3dfx Voodoo3 2000 PCI, Radeon 7500, Radeon 9800 Pro, GeForce Go 7600.
<DanaG> Oh, and this geforce4-is-really-a-2 MX in this spare laptop.
<dulak> voodoo3 mmmmm
<dulak> brings back memories
 * DanaG wonders if it has non-power-of-two texture support.
 * DanaG wonders what things would even run on it nowadays.
<telexicon> heh
<telexicon> i bet theres a project somewhere where people are trying to make an open implementation of glide
<DanaG> Last time I tried, it did something odd: xorg log showed getting the real resolution from monitor EDID, and yet xorg only offered 800x600.
<nekostar> HM
<nekostar> someone really needs to tell the gtk-recordmydesktop ppl about multiple core encoding ~_~
<DanaG> However, this was on a very nearly dead motherboard -- it had the odd behavior of only booting (even with PCIe nvidia card as boot device) if I also had the 3dfx card present.
<ac13> hi, I'm back again. it didn't work
<telexicon> didnt start at all?
<ac13> no, I think it tried to use nv driver and failed
<telexicon> pastebin /var/log/Xorg.log.0.old
<ac13> said something about ddc routing table and some error nv(0) or something like htat
<telexicon> or whichever
<DanaG> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<telexicon> yeah
<telexicon> ac13, might wanna try that
<telexicon> although you have a newer card
<DanaG> RAOF: heh, perhaps you should change your IRC name so that doesn't trigger a ping.... or make it case-sensitive.
<telexicon> dunno how well it'll work
<DanaG> =þ
<ac13> here is Xorg.log.0.old: http://pastebin.com/m16697604
 * DanaG wonders how well an HD3650 will work.
<DanaG> I won't care whether it's open or closed source driver, as long as it works.  If I need 2D-only for a while, then fine, as long as suspend and resume works.
<telexicon> ac13, what happens when you use the nvidia driver?
<ac13> telexicon: it gives me an error
<telexicon> same error?
<ac13> telexicon: I can do it again and write down the error, but then X doesn't start and I restart
<ac13> telexicon: I think it's the same error eacht ime
<DanaG> Perhaps that part of the GPU is actually dead.
<telexicon> ok
<ac13> telexicon: something about ddc routing tables not found
<telexicon> hold on
<DanaG> The monitor-detection part.
<telexicon> yeah thats possible
<telexicon> your card definitely is broken
<ac13> yeah, I'm pretty sure
<ac13> but something was working better under hardy 8.04 yesterday, I just don't know what
<telexicon> do you have framebuffer setup?
<telexicon> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<telexicon> didnt framebuffer cause problems with nvidia stuff?
<ac13> there is no framebuffer set up
<telexicon> hm ok
<ac13> should there be a framebuffer?
<telexicon> no, its not by default
<DanaG> I wonder if nvidiafb would work...
<DanaG> Probably breaks suspend, anyway.
<ac13> DanaG: since when did suspend work properly?
<telexicon> do you know if nouveau can suspend/resume properly yet?
<ripps> Well I finally got mpd and ccsm working. And I got Firefox working 3x better by enabling the Workaround plugin in ccsm. So, I'm pretty happy right now.
<ac13> DanaG: what's nvidiafb?
<telexicon> ac13, framebuffer for nvidia cards
<Mr_Polite> is empathy the default IM client in 8.10?
<telexicon> i hope not
<Mr_Polite> me too, hate it
<ac13> how would I try to use nvidiafb? though I think some of the video memory is fried or something anyways
<Mr_Polite> its a usability joke
<dr_willis> It is not the default
<ac13> otoh, pulse was the default. and pulse broke itself on 8.10 rc upgrade as well
<Mr_Polite> dr_willis: thanks
<telexicon> ac13, im pretty sure at the least using nvidiafb would cause more problems
<ac13> telexicon: okay. well it's not too big of a deal. just things get laggy and lots of cpu get used up
<ac13> telexicon: (i.e. with music playing if I scroll in firefox the music skips. nothing like this happened in hardy but firefox scroll was also smooth)
<telexicon> ac13, yeah, vesa is slow
<telexicon> ac13, do you want to try nouveau?
<DanaG> How about fbdev on top of nvidiafb?
<telexicon> DanaG, hmm, thats an idea
<DanaG> Might as well give nouveau a try first, though.,
<DanaG> Can't unload nvidiafb once you load it -- you have to reboot to unload it.
<ac13> will it work with fried video card?
<telexicon> ac13, dunno
<ac13> noveau isn't in package manager?
<telexicon> thats why we try
<telexicon> yeah it isnt
<ac13> thanks for info on the extended warranty though. I hope there is one, because it broke like 1 month after warranty ended.
<DanaG> Click the link to the archive in that !nouveau link.
<telexicon> ac13, add this to your sources.list
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another random reason I dislike nvidia: they don't support laptops.
<telexicon> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/raof/ubuntu intrepid main
<DanaG> In fact, Vista didn't even have ANY driver for my video card out of the box.
<telexicon> DanaG, huh
<telexicon> DanaG, surely it'd drop to vesa no?
<dr_willis> It did on my laptop
<esac> i thought empathy was supposed to be in intrepid instead of pidgin ?
<DanaG> Yeah, that's what I meant.
<telexicon> k
<DanaG> I consider that not a real driver.
<telexicon> heh
<dr_willis> esac,  not that i am aware of. its not installed by default
<ac13> actually Vista dies when I try to start my comp. that's why I switched to linux full time
<dr_willis> esac,  its in the repos.
<telexicon> ac13, once you add that repo
<telexicon> ac13, install um
<DanaG> When Vista was in beta, I had to tell it I had a desktop 7300.... because they didn't even have the _desktop_ 7600 supported.
<telexicon> ac13, you'll have to upgrade libdrm2
<telexicon> ac13, and install the nouveau driver components
<DanaG> And I ran into this lovely bug:
<telexicon> ac13, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<DanaG> *close lid*    *open lid*     *nvlddmkm.sys crashes and restarts*
<DanaG> *close lid*    *open lid*     *nvlddmkm.sys crashes and restarts*
<telexicon> ac13, linux-nouveau-modules-KERNELVERSION
<DanaG> They fixed it after a while.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for nouveau you need to sudo module-assistant auto-install drm-modules-source
<telexicon> theres a bunch of little quirks in intrepid :(
<telexicon> if i close my lid and open it, my screen stays blanked
<dr_willis> and proberly will be for 6 months telexicon  :)
<telexicon> i lost the ability to change the brightness of my monitor using the keys on my laptop
<telexicon> VTs switch back and forth strangely
<telexicon> im not even going to bother tinkering with suspend/resume
<telexicon> and flash 10 crashes Xorg
<dr_willis> suspend/resume finally WORKS for me under 8.10
<ac13> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau:
<ac13>  Depends: linux-nouveau-modules  but it is not installable
<telexicon> ac13, yeah, you have to install the other one first
<telexicon> ac13, apt-get install drm-modules-source
<ac13> ah, okay
<telexicon> ac13, module-assistant auto-install drm-modules-source
<telexicon> ac13, if you dont have module-assistant, apt-get install module-assistant
<telexicon> DanaG, why doesnt it just use dkms?
<DanaG> Not my repo; you'd have to ask the repo owner (don't wanna' repeat the name; it's obvious, and it's probably annoying to get pinged over and over.)
<DanaG> s/ping/nickbeep/
<DanaG> That term works, too.
<ac13> telexicon: noveau is installed. now change "vesa" to "nouveau" in xorg.conf?
<telexicon> ac13, all 3 packages?
<telexicon> and the upgraded libdrm2?
<telexicon> well first test
<telexicon> ac13, modprobe nouveau
<ac13> modprobe nouveau
<ac13> WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/nouveau/drm.ko): Operation not permitted
<ac13> FATAL: Error inserting nouveau (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/nouveau/nouveau.ko): Operation not permitted
<ac13> sudo modprobe nouveau does nothing
<Cycom> z0r: btw, yes I have, but it's slow
<Cycom> z0r: used xsink that is instead of Xv
<DanaG> try sudo depmod?
<telexicon> ac13, check tail dmesg
<ac13> ?
<telexicon> ac13, dmesg | tail
<Cycom> with Radeon I see no issues as long as I set AccelMethod to EXA
<telexicon> are there messages about nouveau?
<ac13> dmesg | tail
<ac13> [  673.672102] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec
<ac13> [ 1517.676102] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec
<ac13> [ 1540.119284] Symbol init_mm is marked as UNUSED, however this module is using it.
<ac13> [ 1540.119299] This symbol will go away in the future.
<ac13> [ 1540.119305] Please evalute if this is the right api to use and if it really is, submit a report the linux kernel mailinglist together with submitting your code for inclusion.
<ac13> [ 1540.150759] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<ac13> [ 1540.163530] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<ac13> [ 1540.163542] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<ac13> [ 1540.163705] [drm] Detected an NV50 generation card (0x086700a2)
<ac13> [ 1540.163709] [drm] Initialized nouveau 0.0.11  on minor 0
<ac13> sorry about paste
<telexicon> ok
<telexicon> so it loaded properly
<telexicon> yes, change vesa to nouveau in xorg
<telexicon> and restart
<ac13> restart completely
<ac13> ?
<telexicon> logout
<telexicon> restart X
<esac> hi all using intel 4965 card on 802.11n network. i switched to backports per the release notes. i am using remote desktop and i am noticing it freezing for 1 second here or there. any ideas?
<ac13> noveau doesn't work: it gives me three errors. (1) No known BIOS signature found. (2) 1393: no valid modes. (3) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<telexicon> yeah
<telexicon> your card is borked
<ac13> okay
<telexicon> it probably couldnt read the DDC stuff either
<dli> ac13, nouveau still under heavy development :(
<telexicon> thats for auto-configuring monitor resolutions modes
<ac13> dli: it's probably my card
<Flynsarmy> There were alot of issues with pulseaudio in hardy. have they been fixed in ibex?
<telexicon> dli, his card doesnt work with nv or nvidia either
<ac13> I was just wondering how the video worked better in Hardy than INtrepid
<dli> ac13, then, try to bug nouveau team, maybe, they can help you debug
<ac13> dli: nah, I'm pretty sure my video card is dead
<ac13> dli: thanks though
<ac13> in hardy no lag in firefox scroll or fullscreen video, now in intrepid major lag
<ac13> but it's no big deal if you can't fix it. I can live without it
<Flynsarmy> ac13: lag in ff scroll, is that referring to when something is fading in or out at the same?
<ac13> Flynsarmy: no there is lag whenever anything refreshes a large part of the screen, i.e. scrolling in firefox, dragging windows around, fullscreen videos/games, etc.
<Flynsarmy> I read about hardware acceleration for video in intrepid for drivers other than nvidia. do the open source nvidia ones have it?
<telexicon> well thats lolful
<ac13> how would I set up a framebuffer (and what good does that do?)
<Daisuke_Ido> been through a couple kernel revisions since my last restart, i should probably do that
<DanaG> nv can't even do video playback properly... it inverts SOME of the color channels.
<DanaG> But only two of the three.
<DanaG> =þ
<dli> DanaG, nv never works on video for some cards, best to wait for nouveau, or buy an old ati card
<DanaG> ac13: you'd have to switch xorg.conf to use fbdev driver, and then sudo modprobe nvidiafb
<DanaG> This is a spare laptop, so it's not my main machine.
<nekostar> wow
<nekostar> quit hating the nvidia
<ac13> DanaG: fbdev driver?
<DanaG> NV17 in a laptop == can't replace it.
<DanaG> Newer laptop with Go 7600 has an entirely nonfunctional (and now in fact removed!) LCD.
<dli> DanaG, see, have to accept no matter how life treats you
<DanaG> The biggest gripe for me with nv, though, is nonworking resume from suspend.
<DanaG> Well, at least I can joke about how I "decapitated" the other laptop.  Now it's truly headless.... just in time for Halloween.  Muhahah.
<crimsun> nv or nvidia?  the former works for me; the latter results in nasty kernel stomping and freezes.
<DanaG> nv.
<crimsun> hmm, are you using any hal-info quirks?
<DanaG> Nope.
<crimsun> you probably need the s3 and vbemode ones.
<DanaG> s3_bios, or s3_mode?
<crimsun> perhaps both
<DanaG> I'll have to boot without nvidiafb first.
<DanaG> I also tried the nv_bios module, but it didn't work.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, remember that broken acpi_fakekey?
<DanaG> I thought of a workaround for the acpi-support scripts:
<DanaG> Before calling that each time... first do a setkeycodes e099 $WHATEVER
<DanaG> So it registers that one keycode.
<Cycom> whoa, what the heck?
<Cycom> my terminal doesn't have any lower case p's in the menu items...
<DanaG> Huh?
<Cycom> I have Hel, Oen, Oen Ta b, Profiles, Inut Methods....
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> That's funn-ay.
<Cycom> I KNOW!
<Cycom> but weird as heck
<Cycom> this is a nearly-fresh install
<Cycom> and like typing a p in the terminal works fine
<Cycom> it's just in the menus
<prometheanfire>  you think ati's drivers are better then nvidia's nowadays?
<Cycom> I think the Open Source ATI drivers are pretty decent
<Cycom> it's what I'm using.
<prometheanfire> newer card?
<Cycom> Mobility X1400
<Cycom> fglrx has a weird video output bug for me, and nvidia gives me screwey window borders with certain themes
<prometheanfire> I might return my 9800 and get a couple 3xxx series cards
<Cycom> meh. I think with newer cards you're pretty hosed either way
<prometheanfire> awesome
<Cycom> don't quote me on that though :)
<prometheanfire> I keep on getting a blank screen when x tries to load
 * DanaG is just before 6th week of a 10-week + finals-week quarter....
<DanaG> and at the end, I'll get myself a new laptop, with an HD3650 (or rather, FireGL V5700).
<DanaG> Hopefully, drivers for it will be in a good state by then.  I don't care whether it's the open- or closed-source driver, since what matters to me is that I give my money to a company that _supports_ open-source.
<dr_willis> hmm.. that sort of kicks out nvidia and ati dont it.. :)
<prometheanfire> amd/ati seems to be moving that way more then nvidia
<dr_willis> Theres going to have to be a  lot of work done by ati befor I go back to them.
<Cycom> I actually have both an NVidia and an ATI video card for my laptop
<Cycom> I'm using the ATI because it works
<dli> xf86-video-ati is good enough for me
<Cycom> though only with the open-source driver, oddly
<Cycom> like 32, everything
<Cycom> er... 3d
<dr_willis> a laptop with a removeable card?  - thats somthing you keep 'hearing' about. but never seen one.
<Cycom> I don't think 3d works in it with VMWare yet, but...
<Cycom> dr_willis: removable as in 'tear the laptop down and replace it'
<dr_willis> Cycom,  :)
<Cycom> dr_willis: and it's only because they offered both as an option in this model, Inspiron E1505
<dr_willis> removeable like a human heart is removeable eh?
<Cycom> well, put it this way, having done it 4 or 5 times now, I've got it down to about 30 minutes from start to finish.
<Cycom> first time was about an hour
<dr_willis> and each time you just have a 'few' screws left over. :)
<Cycom> you have to remove the keyboard, display, palmrest, etc.
<Cycom> nah, I always keep my screws sorted with an egg carton or something
<Cycom> the only screw that IS missing is a hard drive screw that fell out long before I actually took the laptop apart.
<Cycom> I just haven't bothered to replace it (one is enough ;) )
<nekostar> o $h1t!
<z0r> Cycom: ooh, we have the same card. That's good to know. I still haven't got mine working with fglrx in intrepid. i'm about to try uninstalling anything to do with it and starting again
<nekostar> my interwebs got upgraded!
<Cycom> z0r: forget fglrx unless you need external display
<nekostar> i'm 80% faster both up and down ;)
<Cycom> z0r: just use radeon.
<z0r> Cycom: does that do 3D?
<Cycom> z0r: wobbly windows and all :)
<z0r> !
<Cycom> z0r: I dunno about gaming performance, but I can't imagine it's good...
<z0r> Cycom: i don't need it for games just now. Just blender
<wgrant> Cycom: Won't radeon do external monitors too?
<Cycom> z0r: but compiz runs like a dream.  Just remember to add a line to your xorg.conf as follows: under the Section "Device"  with the identifier "Configured Video Device" do this:
<Cycom> Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<wgrant> That should be the default now...
<Cycom> oh, it wasn't a week ago.
<Cycom> maybe two.
<Cycom> also, external monitor output was borked then too.
<Cycom> I'll have to test it again :)
<wgrant> Hm, actually, radeon might be stuck on XAA.
<wgrant> I forget.
<Cycom> It was broken before.
<Cycom> then again, less than a week ago my sound was working, then broken, then fixed.
 * Cycom shakes head
<Cycom> development is moving at a furious pace.
<philsf> speaking of external monitor, will intrepid support for two monitors be better thn hardy?
 * z0r crosses fingers
<Cycom> philsf: dunno
<philsf> namely, will it support extended desktop, instead of just cloning screens?
<philsf> I didn't try, but I heard in gutsy or feisty that happened, but in hardy the method changed (to, or from xrand, whatever)
<Cycom> I think it supports extended desktop, not sure
<Cycom> I have to try it on my X1400 once I'm done on the toilet :)
<Cycom> laptops are awesome by the way.
<dr_willis> Cycom,  i got my bathroom wired with gigibit. :)
<Cycom> dr_willis: you must take some long poos.
<wgrant> Hardy and Intrepid have excellent multi-monitor support.
<wgrant> Unless you're using some crap nvidia blob.
<dli> dr_willis, must be google TiSP project
<DanaG> Heh, nvidia and ATI on Linux is now like a 180° turn from how it was before.
<DanaG> Well, maybe not yet 180.
<philsf> wgrant: I have intel in my laptop, and it can't extend desktop in hardy
<wgrant> philsf: "can't"
<dli> DanaG, nvidia was never nice with free software
<philsf> wgrant: why is that?
<DanaG> Yeah, but before ATI opened everything, they were supposedly worse.
<dli> philsf, I have intel i945, extended desktop works with xserver-1.5
<wgrant> philsf: I don't know. Your description of the problem is severely limited.
<DanaG> I haven't ATI since I tried suse 9.2 with my 9800 pro -- and that was like 5 years ago.
<dli> DanaG, worse ATI doesn't make nvidia good
<DanaG> Right.
<philsf> wgrant: from what I heard, it was not possible. this is the first time I hear otherwise
<DanaG> And now ATI is better than nvidia, in my opinion -- at least, on principle, at the very least.
<DanaG> I shall vote with my wallet.
<dli> DanaG, nvidia's nv driver is obscured! that's how friendly
<dr_willis> I will wait and see what happens when i go to get my next card.... :)
<wgrant> philsf: Plug in monitor. System->Preferences->Screen Resolution. Select monitor. Position monitor. Select resolution. Apply.
<dr_willis> which will be proberly a year+ from now.
<DanaG> obfuscated?
<dli> dr_willis, ati is good enough for me, intel is still worry free
<DanaG> My next laptop will be in like around 1 month.
<philsf> wgrant: it only offers to clone the screen
<dli> DanaG, yes, that's the word, english is not my language
<Cycom> I noticed something bizzare with the nvidia driver
<dr_willis> dli,  i still see a large # of people very week with intel issues.
<Cycom> dli: you mean binary blob?
<dr_willis> ALL the video card makers need to be slapped around a bit.
<Cycom> dli: or closed-source?
<dli> Cycom, no, the open source drivers
<wgrant> philsf: Which video card are you using? Does it see both monitors?
<philsf> wgrant: it works cloning, allright, it just doesn't offer to extend
<philsf> dli: any link on how to do that?
<wgrant> philsf: You can't set a resolution?
<dli> philsf, to do extended desktop on intel card?
<wgrant> Unchecking cloning should allow you to set the res separately...
<dli> philsf, I did it manually with xrandr
<philsf> wgrant: I can, to a limited set, yes
<philsf> dli: yes
<wgrant> "limited set"?
<dli> philsf, you can try "screen resolution" in preferences
<philsf> wgrant: I'll try again, but it didn't when I tried
<philsf> wgrant: only a few resolution options are present in the list
<wgrant> philsf: Perhaps try Intrepid.
<dli> philsf, first, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, make sure you have driver "intel", and you have Virtual 2048 2048
<wgrant> We now set Virtual, for example.
<dli> philsf, and you have ubuntu 8.10 for xserver-1.5
<wgrant> 2048x2048 is often not going to be big enough.
<wgrant> dli: We set Virtual automatically now.
<wgrant> No need to do it manually in Intrepid.
<dli> wgrant, understand, that's why I have to "chattr +i /etc/X11/xorg.conf", when the "auto" doesn't work, ubuntu is nasty
<wgrant> You could also file a bug.
<wgrant> So we can fix it, you know?
<wgrant> To stop these stupid workarounds?
<wgrant> What is the problem that it supposedly causes?
<dli> wgrant, yes, unix 101, use whatever works
<philsf> wgrant: there, uncheck "clone", and the monitor still appears cloned
<wgrant> philsf: Even after you apply?
<philsf> yes
<wgrant> philsf: Which release?
<philsf> haryd
<philsf> hardy
<wgrant> I suggest trying Intrepid.
<wgrant> Particularly given that we're superfrozen.
<dli> philsf, what's your card? too old or too new
<Tom_Davis> no diddlin the code till the 30th?!
<philsf> dli: I believe it's a i945
<dli> philsf, or, you have enough shared RAM?
<philsf> dli: how can I tell that?
<z0r> Cycom: using the radeon driver causes X to segfault for me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/62754/ (still looking in to it)
<dli> philsf, usually, just "free -m" is good enough, physical ram - available system ram
<philsf> wgrant: when I tried, in the beginning of the hardy release cycle, I was subscribed in the ubuntu-users list, and it was unanimous that it wasn't possible. Given the ammount of people that *knew* that in the list, I'm surprised this is not *known*
<philsf> dli: shared = 0 :)
<dli> philsf, how come? numbers?
<philsf> Mem:          1001        978         22          0         88        205
<dli> philsf, and you have 1GB physical?
<philsf> yup
<philsf> I don't know how much of the ram is reserved for the video card
<dli> philsf, 1024 - 1001= 23MB. looks like you have 16MB vRAM now
<dli> philsf, reboot, correct that in bios
<philsf> when I asked, I thought that this is what you were talking about
<philsf> dli: how much should I use, assuming it's available?
<wgrant> philsf: It works fine for me on an i915.
<dli> philsf, for testing, try largest, like 128MB
<philsf> ok, brb
<DanaG> wtf... "adjust date and time" from right-click menu of clock.... does not offer NTP!
<dr_willis> im just happy its not defaulted to  24 hr format.
<dr_willis> :)
<ac13> okay things are looking really really bad right now
<ac13> I can't boot into X because I can't type in the login screen, and I can't access the internet at all in console
<pen> does anyone here know mozplugger? and does anyone know how to make it support vlc?
<DanaG> Back to VESA?
<ac13> DanaG: yes
<ac13> DanaG: but now nothing works at all
<bazhang> pen in hardy or ibex
<DanaG> Hmm, odd that you can't type.
<ac13> DanaG: I can type in tty1 but not in the logon window
<wolfie2x> hello need some help on a bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288579
<DanaG> Hmm, try ctrl-alt-backspace?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288579 in ubuntu "[Intrepid] On DELL Inspiron 9400 some Fn+keys don't work (instead creates a tight loop of KeyPress/KeyRelease events in xev)" [Undecided,New]
<ac13> DanaG: doesn't work
<DanaG> How about alt-sysrq-k to kill xorg (use when at login screen).
<ac13> DanaG: I also tried using "FBDev" first before "vesa", I hope that wouldn't screw anything up
<wolfie2x> any ideas why this might be happening?
<ac13> DanaG: haven't tried that, but my comp is in another room right now. um, when I restart nothing works
<DanaG> Handy way to browse web: links2
<DanaG> While in console.
<pen> bazhang: hey, ibex
<DanaG> Bonus points for using framebuffer + "links2 -g"
<ac13> DanaG: I can't access internet. ping google.com doesn't work
<dli> DanaG, quite often, I got X blocking sysrq magic keys
<DanaG> Wired, or wireless?
<ac13> DanaG: wired. everything is screwed up
<pen> bazhang: don't know you look into this channel too :P
<DanaG> hmm, you can manually sudo dhclient eth0
<bazhang> pen if it is not in ubuntuforums then it likely wont work; you can try with google a bit more if you wish
<ac13> I will go try that
<elmargol> where do I find delted packages? (deleted from the repository)
 * DanaG has to go to bed soon.
<DanaG> Sun Oct 26 00:07:15 PDT 2008
<DanaG> yeah.
<ac13> it's not 7:15 pd
<ac13> it's 12:07 pdt
<ac13> oh right
<dr_willis> ac13,  does ping  64.233.187.99   work? If so its a dns issue.. if not - its a gateway, or other issue.
<ac13> dr_willis: I will try when I get to my comp. it's 3 floors up
<dr_willis> ac13,  :) cant ssh in?
<ac13> ah, let me try that
<dr_willis> dependign onyour setup, if you have done a frugal install or other install.. you may be using some of your ram with these downloads.
<dr_willis> oops warong channel again.. :)
<dr_willis> silly me
<ac13> dr_willis: actually my comp doesn't respond to ping
 * dr_willis hangs in #puppylinux
<dr_willis> ac13,  well pings can be blocked. and still allow ssh.
<ac13> I dont think ssh works
<wolfie2x> dr_willis: do u know a simple way to disable a particular key (my Fn+Brightness up/down keys are freezing my desktop)
<ac13> DanaG: sudo dhclient eth0 doesn't work
<ac13> dr_willis: I can't ping my own ip address because it can't connect to network
<dr_willis> wolfie2x,  not really.
<dr_willis> ac13,  this is wired or wireless network?
<philsf> dli: I think my BIOS doesn't offer to configure this
<ac13> dr_willis: wired
<dr_willis> ac13,  so the wired box cant ping any other local machines, or router eh?
<ac13> I dont' have any other ips
<ac13> university network
<dr_willis> was this a upgrade? or clean install?
<ac13> it was working before, then I did some things with xorg.conf to try using different video drivers, and it broke
<ac13> but reverting back to the old xorg.conf doesn't work
<dr_willis> xorg.conf shouldent affect networking at all.
<ac13> yes. so something is seriously wrong
<ac13> would modprobe mess anything up? because I got advised to use that to install nouveax drivers
<dr_willis> No idea what nouveax is..
<dli> philsf, are you sure?
<ac13> dr_willis: open source nvidia driver
<ac13> dr_willis: also libdrm or something like that, but that was a dependency. telexicon gave me the advice
<dr_willis> is the network card using nvidia stuff also? or some other chipset?
<dli> philsf, it's very unusual for an i945 machine with vRAM limited to 16MB
<ac13> dr_willis: nvidia is only the graphics card, I believe it is intel chipset. (pm965???)
<pen> nvidia works fine with me
<pen> i'm glad
<dr_willis> try to reconfigure the networking using the network managerperhaps, check dmesg for any output/messages about that card, test with a live cd - to be SURE its  works with a live cd.. and not some hardware/dog ate the cable issue...
<philsf> dli: no. the thing is my F1 key is dead, and that's the one needed to go into the BIOS by default. Luckilly this is not the only way to enter the BIOS - in the boot menu there's also an option. What I'm not sure, is if they are the same thing
<ac13> dr_willis: it is also weird that I can't type in the login window
<philsf> I believe they are, but to be sure I need to check in my sister's laptop, which is approx the same model
<ac13> dr_willis: keyboard within console works, but I can't type anything but ctrl+c on login window into ubuntu
<dli> philsf, try one external keyboard:)
<dr_willis> ac13,  someone else the other day in here,, had THAT issue as well..
<dr_willis> or was it you? :)
<ac13> dr_willis: it was me 10 minutes ago
<dr_willis> this was last night..
<ac13> dr_willis: otherwise it wasn't me
<ac13> dr_willis: no, that definitely wasn't me
<philsf> dli: it crossed my mind, bu I don't have a USB keyboard available, unfortunately :)
<Hoover_4000> hi
<Hoover_4000> hello
<philsf> dli: but I'll try tomorrow with my sister's one, thanks for the advice
<ac13> dr_willis: did whoever else have the problem fix it?
<Hoover_4000> i need some help
<dr_willis> ac13,  not that i am aware of..
<ac13> dr_willis: seriously? damn
<bazhang> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Hoover_4000> anyone manage to get bluetooth working
<z0r> Cycom: the radeon driver is working for me now, and it's very smooth! Thanks heaps :) It turns out my problem was it was still trying to load the fglrx version of libgl.so. After removing all the fglrx packages, it works fine
<dli> philsf, I think it would work :)
<ac13> Hoover_4000: install bluez_compat then use hidd?
<ac13> Hoover_4000: that's worked for me at least
<telexicon> ac13, whats going on?
<ac13> telexicon: my computer is dying very very fast. well I can't type in logon window anymore, and network doesn't work
<ac13> telexicon: the logon window displays fine though
<telexicon> ac13, using vesa?
<telexicon> ac13, lsmod | grep nouveau
<ac13> telexicon: yeah
<ac13> telexicon: I can't do that right now, I'm 3 floors down from my comp. I'll go check though
<ac13> telexicon: anything else I should check?
<telexicon> ac13, ok hold on
<Cycom> z0r: heh, no problem dude. glad you got it working :)
<telexicon> lets mostly undo what we've done
<telexicon> ac13, echo "nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<telexicon> ac13, add nouveau to the module blacklist, reboot your computer
<Hoover_4000> my wireless keyboard and mouse use bluetooth and am tyiping on it right now, how come ubuntu doesnt detect the bluetooth stack
<telexicon> ac13, also
<Cycom> z0r: one caveat though, I just tried using a second monitor, and I've had no less than three different outcomes, all of them bad, each time I tried.  two of three required rebooting
<telexicon> ac13, networking in 8.10 is handled by network manager
<telexicon> ac13, which tends to be initiated by a gnome-login, at least it is on my laptop
<Hoover_4000> anyone willing to help me
<ac13> Hoover_4000: have you tried using hidd --connect? you can find hidd again in bluez-compat, I think
<ac13> telexicon: I'll go up and try those things
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: what do you mean doesn't detect the bluetooth stack?
<telexicon> ac13, k
<z0r> Cycom: what did you change between each attempt? Just the driver?
<Hoover_4000> so what is bluez-compact
<Cycom> I was able to connect to my wireless mighty mouse ok...
<bazhang> !info bluez-compat
<ubottu> bluez-compat (source: bluez): BlueZ 3.x compatibility binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Cycom> z0r: no, just the display setup. different refresh rates, etc.
<z0r> ah yep
<z0r> Cycom: thanks for the warning
<Cycom> z0r: in most cases, the result was a black screen that no amount of cajoling could get back to displaying X, or even a terminal
<Hoover_4000> well i cant send files or receive files like in windows vista
<Cycom> z0r: np.
<Hoover_4000> plus none of the phones in the house can detect if there is a bluetooth device around
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: have you set your bluetooth card as Temporary or Always visible?
<Hoover_4000> what do u mean
<Hoover_4000> i cant basically do anything
<Hoover_4000> bluetooth is like dead
<Hoover_4000> maybe explain better or something
<Cycom> right click on the bluetooth icon, click preferences, and see what the Visibility setting is set for
<Hoover_4000> always display
<Cycom> always display isn't a setting...
<Hoover_4000> ok under prefs there is only one tab that is general
<Cycom> aha, that explains it
<Daisuke_Ido> still trying to figure out how to get the new networkmanager to actually keep my static settings
<Cycom> what model of bluetooth adapter do you have?
<Hoover_4000> MS BLUETOOTH STACK
<ac13> telexicon: nope, no luck with that. put "blacklist nouveau" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, then reboot. now even bigger problem, "gave up waiting for root device. alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<long string> does not exist.
<Daisuke_Ido> would think if i set it that way it would keep it, but nooo, that would be way too easy.  instead, i have to switch from dynamic to static every time i need to restart, which is a pain in the ***
<Hoover_4000> USES WIDCOMM DRIVERS OR VISTA DRIVERS IN MY VISTA COMPUTER
<Daisuke_Ido> !CAPS
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<telexicon> ac13, ok, um
<ac13> Hoover_4000: have you tried using hidd?
<telexicon> ac13, :S
<telexicon> ac13, reinstall
<ac13> telexicon: D:
<ac13> telexicon: damn it
<Hoover_4000> sorry
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: let me rephrase that: is it a built in adapter, like in a laptop, or a usb one, like in a desktop
<ac13> telexicon: how the hell.....
<telexicon> ac13, blacklist wouldnt've done that
<telexicon> ac13, something else is wrong
<ac13> telexicon: uh oh
<Hoover_4000> enabled accidentally
<Hoover_4000> usb
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: ok, type in a terminal: lsusb
<ac13> telexicon: that's the only solution? damn, this is getting to be a horrid two days of using intrepid
<Hoover_4000> ok
<Cycom> does it mention a bluetooth adapter?
<pen> what is your favorite embedded media player in firefox?
<Hoover_4000> no
<ac13> pen: I find that they all suck (totem, mplayer, vlc)
<pen> none of them really works, totem, vlc, mozplugger, ...
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: pastebin the output of lsusb
<DanaG> Bluetooth is way broken in Intrepid.
<DanaG> I'm surprised it's being released like this.
<Cycom> DanaG: seems to be working fine for me.
<ac13> DanaG: I found that I had to reenable hidd
<pen> ac13: I don't understand why no one works on this problem before?
<Hoover_4000> it shows my intelli mouse and webcam and other things named microsoft
<Cycom> DanaG: I mean, my mighty mouse was easily detected and worked with a passkey, etc.
<pen> ac13: the concept of mozplugger is good, but the program itself is shit
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: like I said, pastebin it. I need to see all the stuff in there to help diagnose.
<ac13> Cycom: my logitech mouse was detected once and then never ever got detected again until I started using hidd again
<ac13> pen: I don't know what mozplugger is :P
<DanaG> There's no way to make a serial (rfcomm) connection.
<Cycom> ac13: *shrug* I dunno.
<pen> ac13: it's in the repo, search for it
<ac13> pen: I can't. my linux install is borked, and my windows install can't boot
<ac13> !mozplugger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozplugger
<Hoover_4000> Cycom
<Hoover_4000> is there anything else to do
<ac13> !info mozpluger
<ubottu> Package mozpluger does not exist in intrepid
<pen> ac13: then where are you?
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: paste. the output. of lsusb. into. pastebin.
<ac13> pen: public computer
<pen> ac13: btw, two g
<ac13> !info mozplugger
<ubottu> mozplugger (source: mozplugger): Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Cycom> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Hoover_4000> where is the paste bin
<pen> ac13: got it?
<Hoover_4000> am sorry am more used to windows
<ac13> pen: yeah. but I have bigger issues to worry about ;)
<Hoover_4000> but am trying ubuntu
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: did you read the line from ubottu?
<ac13> Hoover_4000: sadly, bluetooth has never been a strong point of ubuntu.
<Hoover_4000> ok
<Cycom> ac13: from what he said, it may be his adapter not being detected at all
<Cycom> ac13: we shall see.
<ac13> Cycom: oh. I didn't know that. I've just always have had problems with bluetooth myself
<dr_willis> Ive had so many issues with bluetooth under windows... i have basicially given up on it.
<Daisuke-Ido> given up on bluetooth or windows?
<Cycom> I dunno.  My adapter has always worked great under linux and windows.
<Hoover_4000> my bluetooth adapter works like a charm in windows
<Cycom> Dell Wireless 355.
<ac13> it had better if it was made by microsoft
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: so did you paste the output of lsusb, et all, into pastebin?
<ac13> so for my problem, is reinstall the only solution. (on boot it says "gave up waiting for root device" alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/long string/ does not exist" and says stuff about root= and other things
<Hoover_4000> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Hoover_4000> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader
<Hoover_4000> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Hoover_4000> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Hoover_4000> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0095 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Explorer 4.0 (IntelliPoint)
<Hoover_4000> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Hoover_4000> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 045e:0714 Microsoft Corp.
<Cycom> *sigh*
<Hoover_4000> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 045e:0717 Microsoft Corp.
<Hoover_4000> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 045e:0707 Microsoft Corp.
<dr_willis> I have several MS devices with no support under vista any more. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Hoover_4000> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-3000.
<Hoover_4000> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Hoover_4000> thats what i got after lsusb
<Daisuke_Ido> jesus man, learn pastebin already >_<
<Mr_Polite> !paste
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: I said like 5 times to use pastebin.
<dulak> I had to tell him how to /join a couple times for him to get in here
<Hoover_4000> ok i didnt know as i said am new to ubuntu
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: this isn't about being new to ubuntu. Just read stuff when we say to.
<Mr_Polite> Hoover_4000: so why are you using an RC?
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: I asked if you read the line from ubottu, and you just plowed on.
<Hoover_4000> but how am i supposed to know where pastebin is?
<Cycom> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr_willis> or learn to use the pastebinit command
<ac13> Hoover_4000: they did that about 3 times
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dr_willis> somelongcommand | pastebinit
<dulak> omg when were you gonna share this amazing command with the rest of us?
<dr_willis> Its been around for  the last release.. and perhaps befor that
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> so its over a year old
<dulak> first I heard of it, I been using gkedit and copy/paste
<dulak> err gedit even
<wolfie2x> i'm trying pastebin.. excuse me if the channel floods
<wolfie2x> wolfie:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wolfie2x> Reading package lists... Done
<wolfie2x> Building dependency tree
<wolfie2x> Reading state information... Done
<wolfie2x> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<wolfie2x>   pastebinit
<wolfie2x> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wolfie2x> Need to get 9390B of archives.
<wolfie2x> After this operation, 90.1kB of additional disk space will be used.
<wolfie2x> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Cycom> XD
<wolfie2x>   pastebinit
<wolfie2x> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<wolfie2x> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main pastebinit 0.11~bzr46-1~fta1 [9390B]
<wolfie2x> Fetched 9390B in 2s (3395B/s)
<wolfie2x> Selecting previously deselected package pastebinit.
<wolfie2x> (Reading database ... 167230 files and directories currently installed.)
<wolfie2x> Unpacking pastebinit (from .../pastebinit_0.11~bzr46-1~fta1_all.deb) ...
<wolfie2x> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<wolfie2x> Setting up pastebinit (0.11~bzr46-1~fta1) ... | pastebin
<wolfie2x> oops
 * Cycom shakes his head
<Cycom> what did you do, /exec -o?
<Hoover_4000> WTF
<Cycom> why would you ever install something from your IRC client?
<DanaG> omglolwut?
<wolfie2x> I'm trying the pastebin thing
<dulak> I tried the pastebin thing and it didn't spam irc
<dulak> you did it wrong
<Hoover_4000> i already installed pastebin now how do i use it
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: a little googling seems to reveal that you don't really have a normal bluetooth adapter.  It's this funky thing that has a bluetooth adapter but shows up as an HID mouse or something.
<DanaG> You're Doing It Wrong.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> About pastebinit.
<wolfie2x> oks hw is it done?
<DanaG> Here's how it's supposed to work:
<DanaG> pastebinit some_file
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: basically, I have no idea how to get it working, but you might want to look here: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Bluetooth-Transceiver-ftopict417556.html
<DanaG> or: some_command | pastebinit -
<Hoover_4000> why are you saying its not normal
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: because most bluetooth adapters don't show up as a human interface device
<wolfie2x> <paste my long output in the input box> | pastebinit
<wolfie2x> trying again
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: and this one has a bajillion settings in windows supposedly, along with special software
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> It's a command line app.
<DanaG> You feed it a file, or pipe stuff into it.
<Hoover_4000> no that is because i have my keyboard and mouse hooked up
<Hoover_4000> i have the wireless entertainment desktop 7000 from MS
<DanaG> !wrong is You're Doing It Wrong.
<wolfie2x> DanaG: how can it be seen it here if i run it on my terminal ??
<DanaG> You paste the link it pops out for you.
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: yes, I know. I looked up the device IDs from the lsusb output you flooded the channel with.
<wolfie2x> ahhh
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: remember that link I pasted and told you to read not three minutes ago?
<wolfie2x> trying again
<z0r> Hoover_4000: you don't need to install pastebinit. Just go here, paste your text there, then paste the URL here
<DanaG> Yes, capitalized on the You're Doing It Wrong. =þ
<elmargol> I try to build digikam-0.10.0-beta4 from source. somehow libkdcraw is not found :( the package is installed :(
<z0r> Hoover_4000: where "here" is http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ;)
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: the one that talks about your specific device, and how you need to change a setting on the windows side to get it working?
<Hoover_4000> ok
<z0r> Hoover_4000: sorry, that sentence was nonsense
<Hoover_4000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62768/
<wolfie2x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62767/
<Hoover_4000> thats the url
<z0r> that's it :)
<DanaG> dana@toshOLDba:~/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop/Desktop$ cd Desktop
<DanaG> dana@toshOLDba:~$
<DanaG> Gotta' love recursive symlinks.
<Hoover_4000> stop spamming
<dulak> lol @ top40.pls
<wolfie2x> DanaG: ah that worked.. now why did someone tell to do  "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<DanaG> They were telling you to install the package, that's all.
<z0r> wolfie2x: it's just a novelty. never mind
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: you flooded the channel with like 20 lines of lsusb after we told you about pastebin.  I don't really think his one line is even close to spamming.
<DanaG> Really, people should just say "install the package pastebinit"
<Hoover_4000> ok
<Hoover_4000> what link did u give me
<Hoover_4000> i dont recall it
<adithya> hi all
<dr_willis> most irc clients have scroll bars to show the channel history :)
<wolfie2x> DanaG: sorry for bing so dumb.. but I went to a web page, pasted my output and pasted that link.. why do i have to install pstebinint or something for it??
<DanaG> It just makes it easier to do automatically.
<z0r> wolfie2x: you don't need to install it. You can if you like, but it's a more advanced method. It allows you to paste it there without your mouse
<wolfie2x> ok so i still didn't get the *automatic* way..
<DanaG> And if you're on a console, you may need to be able to type (into console irc app such as finch) the URL into the channel, since you can't copy and paste.
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit <----that returns a url
<z0r> Hoover_4000: did you find the link?
<bazhang> Hoover_4000, paste.ubuntu.com
<wolfie2x> bazhang: trying it
<Hoover_4000> ya
<Hoover_4000> i already did that and i gave you the link
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: scroll up.
<Hoover_4000> ok
<z0r> Hoover_4000: just out of interest, if you're new to linux why are you using intrepid?
<elmargol> noone :(
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: see the part where I put the link of help.lockergnome.com/ etc. etc. ?
<Hoover_4000> well am not like extremely new
<z0r> Hoover_4000: ok
<Hoover_4000> had hardy for am month and then decide3d to upgrade today
<wolfie2x> z0r: it's pure curiosity.. same with me.. yeah yeah i know it killed the cat or something
<Hoover_4000> well it didnt work in hardy either
<z0r> wolfie2x: well it's a good way to learn ;)
<Hoover_4000> probably i will try to change the settings in windows from software controlled to hardware controlled
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: so you DID read the article :)
<wolfie2x> bazhang:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit   doesn't work
<Hoover_4000> ya i read it
<wolfie2x> says: "Error no arguments specified!"
<Hoover_4000> thats waht i was reading
<DanaG> needs to be pastebinit -
<bazhang> wolfie2x, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DanaG> But instead of using cat, you can just do it this way
<wolfie2x> bazhan: already did that
<DanaG> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DanaG> Give it a file name.
<wolfie2x> lets try
<Hoover_4000> i manage my bluetooth with the intellipoint software maybe should try managing it with hardware
<DanaG> or the other thing is some_command_with_long_output | pastebinit
<DanaG> er
<bazhang> wolfie2x, works here
<DanaG>  some_command_with_long_output | pastebinit -
<DanaG> note the dash for 'stdin' (input from pipe).
<wolfie2x> DanaG: that worked! ;)
<wolfie2x> ahhh my mistake.. missed that last "-"
<DanaG> It's easy to miss.
<wolfie2x> DanaG: what exactly does adding a "-" mean in linux? have seen it in "su -"
<DanaG> It can mean various things.
<dulak> on su it means "full login environment"
<DanaG> Anyway, time for bed for real.
<dulak> for most other commands it means "use stdin here"
<wolfie2x> dualk: means all my env vars are copied
<wolfie2x> ?
<dr_willis> su - is shortcut for somthing else i forget. :)
<Hoover_4000> will be right back in a few
<dulak> wolfie2x: for su, it means "pretend I logged in as root, and not my normal user"
<wolfie2x> DanaG: go sleep. ;) thx for the help
<dulak> wolfie2x: but you can su to any user, not just root, when you add the - it acts like you had originally logged in as that user
<dulak> wolfie2x: as an example if you su to root without the -, $HOME is still pointing to /home/username instead of /root like it would if you had logged in as root
<dulak> wolfie2x: the - fixes that kind of thing
<dr_willis> wolfie2x,   theres 'login shells' and normal shells. :)  the - tells it to use a login shell - i belive
<wolfie2x> I C
<dulak> a normal shell inherits the environment from the parent shell, a login shell gets a whole new environment just like a new login
<dr_willis> dulak,  one runs the .bash_profile, and the non-login just runs .bashrc also. :)
<dr_willis> Today on #ubuntu+1 : Linux FUNdamentals! :)
<wolfie2x> :)
<dulak> dr_willis: flawless upgrade for me yesterday btw, I was seriously impressed
<dr_willis> at least you dident ask... "Whats the command for mkdir?"  :)
<wolfie2x> it's hard to google for something like that.. search for "linux -" ?
<dr_willis> dulak,  im 1 upgrade failed badly... scared to try it on the other machine. :)
<dr_willis> linux -    will get lots of hits i imagine
<dulak> dr_willis: never had a flawless upgrade before
<dr_willis> dulak,  i tend tokeep /home and do clean installs.. but i really dont need intrepid on my old fileserver.. yet :)
<dulak> dr_willis: I have an issue with the nvidia driver but it's a hardware age thing, my cpu doesn't have sse and the newer drivers require it for 3d, but that's a non-issue from the upgrade standpoint
<dulak> dr_willis: I'd keep LTS on a file server myself, I keep all my servers on LTS
<dr_willis> My fileserer is.. MY fileserver.. thats it.. :) just for me and the wife...
<dr_willis> its connected to the tv downstairs so its also a video player.
<dulak> that's kind of a workstation too then
<dulak> my fileserver is a headless box-o-disks so I keep it LTS
<dulak> I have a modded xbox on the tv I use as a media player front end to the file server
<dr_willis> i had one headless.. then had issues..  - it wouldent boot up one day.. had to hook up a monitor to see why
<dr_willis> I got some x box's i need to mod for that.. bit im too lazy
<dr_willis> I got the Wii set up using 'orb' on a wndows box to serve it videos
<wolfie2x> ok I'm going on my next mission: encode a video clip from my cam to h264 so that it's easier to upload on facebook..
<wolfie2x> guess that'll take a good couple of hours figure out
<wolfie2x> worked on Hardy and ffmpeg from Tomubuntu..
<wolfie2x> doesn't work on intrepid..
<wolfie2x> default intrepid ffmpeg doesn't have x264 enabled or something
<prometheanfire> I can't wait til nvidia fixes their drivers
<dulak> wolfie2x: mencoder can do h264 I think
<wolfie2x> dulak: has a GUI?
<dulak> wolfie2x: maybe, I just use command line
<wolfie2x> I'm using WinFF gui for ffmpeg
<dulak> I'm old school, I use the terminal for a LOT of stuff
<wolfie2x> dulak: can i just encode with a single command?
<wolfie2x> or do i have to encode video
<wolfie2x> then audio
<wolfie2x> then put together
<dulak> wolfie2x: yes, I convert and encode in a single pass but some stuff looks better with a double pass
<dulak> wolfie2x: depends on what you need, for a cam 1 pass is probably enough
<wolfie2x> can u send me a sample cmd line u execute?
<wolfie2x> I'll install mencoder and try
<dulak> wolfie2x: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/encoding-guide.html
<dulak> that's a full guide with everything known about encoding using mencoder
<Hoover_4000> hello
<wolfie2x> that's a lot to read! ;)
<wolfie2x> was thinking of copy pasting ur cmd and replacing the filename.. ;)
<dulak> wolfie2x: section 14.5 is all about h264
<Cycom> wolfie2x: but then you wouldn't learn anything!
<Hoover_4000> cycom
<dulak> I don't use h264 on my stuff, I use mpeg4v3 so my videos will play in any windows player
<Hoover_4000> i now got another option in prefs
<wolfie2x> Cycom: true.. but i learnt about pastebin today.. ;)
<wolfie2x> dulak: h264 is normally playable on windows
<dulak> wolfie2x: I don't think it's native to win2k or win98
<dulak> wolfie2x: I think it requires a codec download
<wolfie2x> i cu
<Cycom> cccp = win for codecs
<wolfie2x> i c
<Hoover_4000> cycom what options are under your prefs
<dulak> for my videos, I prefer the "no downloads for windows idiots" solution
<wolfie2x> guess mpeg4v3 is microsoft implementation of h264 ?
<Hoover_4000> you said your bluetooth is working
<Cycom> I have Devil-0 (Devil being my hostname)
<dulak> wolfie2x: I"m not sure, I just know that one works on every version of media player since win98
<Cycom> as a tab, and then it has the options "Hidden", "Always visible", "Temporary visible", and "Friendly name"
<Cycom> then the next tab is general
<Hoover_4000> cycom
<Hoover_4000> cycoom check this now
<Hoover_4000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62775/
<Cycom> hooray you figured out pastebin!
<Hoover_4000> ya
<Cycom> also, Microsoft Corp. Transceiver v 3.0 for Bluetooth
<Cycom> neat!
<Hoover_4000> ok look in that when i changed to hardware controlled
<Hoover_4000> so still it doesnt do anything
<Hoover_4000> i cant detect it
<Cycom> you don't have a tab that has the same options as what I have?
<Hoover_4000> why not
<Hoover_4000> with the exception of the nname
<Hoover_4000> how many tabs do u have
<Cycom> two
<Hoover_4000> i have 2 in total
<Cycom> me as well! what are your tabs called?
<Hoover_4000> what other packages did u install
<Cycom> none.
<Cycom> what are your tabs called?
<Cycom> General and...
<Hoover_4000> one tab is the name i gave it
<Hoover_4000> the other is general
<Cycom> good.
<Cycom> do you see the 'Visibility setting' area in the one you named?
<Hoover_4000> ya
<Cycom> set it to 'Always visible', just for now to connect your devices.
<Hoover_4000> ok
<wolfie2x> question on "Software Sources": is it necessary to have "Source Code" enabled? seems to take long just to check for updates..
<Cycom> wolfie2x: usually, no
<Cycom> wolfie2x: just nice to have.
<dulak> wolfie2x: it's only required if you are gonna download source packages and compile from source
<wolfie2x> ii c
<dulak> wolfie2x: I only enable those on one or two of my servers, it's disabled on all the rest
<Hoover_4000> well tried it still cant detect it
<Cycom> Hoover_4000: Dunno then
<Cycom> It's like 4 am here
<Hoover_4000> ok
<Cycom> so I'm going to bed.
<wolfie2x> good night cycom
<Cycom> buenos noches. good luck.
<Hoover_4000> its 3:34 am for me
<wolfie2x> Hoover: what r u doing up in d middle of d night?
<wolfie2x> bluetooth keeping u awake? ;)
<wolfie2x> guys what does intrepid-backports mean?
<Hoover_4000> ok bye
<Hoover_4000> CYA MAYBE POSSIBLY
<wolfie2x> hello anybody still here?
<eagles0513875> hi
<beilabs> Hey guys, just updated, running nvidia-glx-177 package.  Core temp of gfx card 8400M is now average of 62 degrees.  Seems quite hot especially with no extra settings enabled.  Any clues?
<whisperer> greetingz
<whisperer> i just upgraded my hardy to ibex candidate
<whisperer> and I cant change my screen resolution
<waan> whisperer: cool what's it like?
<waan> drivers missing?
<whisperer> seems drivers in place
<whisperer> trying google it
<whisperer> but no luck
<whisperer> yet
<whisperer> wander if any of you have same problems
<whisperer> i am sitting at 800x600
<whisperer> :/
<waan> does glxinfo give the the usual results as from hardy?
<whisperer> well
<whisperer> i am pretty new to ubuntu (6 months or so)
<whisperer> what doest it mean?
<whisperer> m@m-desktop:~$ glxinfo
<whisperer> name of display: :0.0
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<whisperer> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<waan> have you checked, system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<waan> bad idea to paste in here
<whisperer> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<whisperer> 2 GLXFBConfigs:
<whisperer>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<whisperer>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<whisperer> ok
<dli> whisperer, don't flood :(
<whisperer> sorry
<whisperer> wont do again
<waan> if somebody asks, you can use paste.ubuntu.com
<dli> whisperer, what's your video card?
<dli> whisperer, lspci|grep -i vga
<whisperer>  nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)
<whisperer> system->admin->hardware drivers = enabled and in use
<dli> whisperer, lsmod|grep nv
<whisperer> m@m-desktop:~$ lsmod|grep nv
<whisperer> nvidia               4718832  0
<whisperer> i2c_core               24832  1 nvidia
<whisperer> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<tolonuga> can anyone tell me how to disable all 3d desktop effects in kubuntu 8.10 / kde 4?
<dli> whisperer, "nvidia" used by 0, so, it's not used yet
<whisperer> how to enable then?
<waan> tolonuga: what window manager do you normally use, for ubuntu its "metacity --replace&"
<waan> I assume you're using compiz?
<tolonuga> nope, only kwin
<dli> waan: kde4 wm has 3D effects by default
<waan> ohh my mistake
<waan> i'll be quiet then :P
<nekostar> eh
<dli> whisperer, try to edit xorg.conf, specify Driver "nvidia"
<nekostar> gnome::restartstyle
<nekostar> stupid gnome-session-preferences
<whisperer> what syntax to use?
<nekostar> ive no idea
<nekostar> i know nothing about this stuff
<whisperer> sudo gedit xorg.conf ?
<nekostar> basically the problem is that the gnome sessions manager dealio used to have a restart button
<nekostar> whisperer: ah gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nekostar> gksu for X applications, sudo for terminal type
<dli> whisperer, whatever the editor, in Device section, make it Driver "nvidia"
<whisperer> ok
<waan> whisperer: what was already there?
<dli> whisperer, or, you can read the current /var/log/Xorg.0.log, find WW EE lines
<whisperer> gime sec
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> so ther'es some massive memory leak
<starscalling> in Xorg
<starscalling> anyone else getting this?
<starscalling> i've only 8 hrs uptime and i'm already at 1.3gig ram
<whisperer> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<whisperer> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<dli> whisperer, that's harmless
<whisperer> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<user_> starscalling: i dont know nothing about x, but you may give more info on which drivers you are using, etc..
<starscalling> whisperer ee is the bad one
<starscalling> os[Linux 2.6.27-7-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[8 hours, 35 minutes] | cpu[Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz SMP (4 processors), 2399.998 MHz (19200.08 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 1680x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2 powered by NVIDIA
<starscalling> Corporation with driver 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.80] | xchat[Version: 2.8.6] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<whisperer> no EE
<whisperer> :(
<starscalling> X.Org X Server 1.5.2
<whisperer> found it
<starscalling> xorg-server 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3 (buildd@crested.buildd)
<whisperer> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<starscalling> Build Date: 24 October 2008  09:06:49AM [64 bit btw]
<starscalling> well i'll be back
<joaopinto> starscalling, better file a bug report about it
<starscalling> gotta kill X
<dli> whisperer, sounds like the nvidia not installed, but you have the nvidia module, maybe, of different version
<dli> whisperer, rmmod nvidia
<whisperer> hmz
<whisperer> m@m-desktop:~$  rmmod nvidia
<whisperer> ERROR: Removing 'nvidia': Operation not permitted
<dli> whisperer, reinstall the nvidia driver (module and xorg driver), modprobe nvidia; /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<whisperer> how to ?
<dli> whisperer, you may try to rmmod after you shutdown X
<wgrant> whisperer: sudo rmmod nvidia
<whisperer> wgrant, doent work
<wgrant> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<whisperer> m@m-desktop:~$ sudo rmmod nvidia
<whisperer> m@m-desktop:~$
<dli> whisperer, stop X first; Ctl-Alt-F1, login there, then, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<oly> hi, i have been plagued with problems with update-alternatives they tend to go update-alternatives is missing --remove-all or --quiet any ideas on how to fix this problem
<oly> i have tried re-installing dpkg packages which seems to contain update-alternatives but this does not resolve the problem
<oly> i can fix the --quiet by stripping all the .prerm and .postinst files of this parameter but --remove-all will not work
<oly> because its an important parameter, so basically i am looking for a better fix
<mastermolch> pulseaudio is very unstable on my computer, it is crashing down after a minute using amarok or adobe flash player. does this happen on other computers too or is it my fault?
<oly> or ideas as to where i might look or whats going wrong
<dli> oly, I don't understand what's the problem specifically, any example?
<dr_willis> ive not had any issues wuth pulse on my 3 machines.. so far..
<dr_willis> :)
<oly> currently flash is trying to update but it breaks complaining that update-alternatives is missing the --remove-all parameter
<oly> why it would be missing a parameter i have no idea
<oly> but i have had the problem with other packages
<oly> it seems to be a problem with update-alternatives on this machine
<cypherdelic> I have an annoying problem. when i open firefox, window decoration is missing, when i press F11 for fullscreen and then again F11 for un-fullscreen, i have my window decorations back, any idea?
<dli> oly, I guess the other way, a problem with flash package
<oly> its not just flash i have had problems with most packages
<oly> usually its the --quiet parameter
<oly> which i can easily fix
<mastermolch> dr_willis i changed the number of speakers in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to 6
<dli> oly, you have to find the specific command which fails
<mastermolch> after this it is crashing down all the time
<oly> by doing a find and replace in all .prerm and .postinst files to stip out --quiet
<oly> they run through file
<mastermolch> @ dr_willis
<cypherdelic> got it myself
<oly> obviously i am not fussed about update-alternatives running quiet
<oly> so thats a quick / simple fix
<dli> oly,  update-alternatives --quiet --list editor
<dli> oly, can you run that? with sudo as usual
<oly> update-alternatives: unknown argument `--quiet'
<oly> is the responce
<oly> i have just fixed flash manually but i would still like to resolve this problem for the next time i upgrade
<oly> its like i have an old version of update-alternatives where these arguments did not exist or something
<dli> oly, then, your update-alternatives is faulty
<dli> oly, update-alternatives --help
<oly> that was my conclusion just dont knwo how to fix
<oly> help works
<dli> oly, is --quiet listed in --help?
<oly> nope
<dli> oly, dpkg --version
<oly> 3 options --install --remove --help
<dli> oly, are you running ubuntu at all?
<oly> 1.14.20ubuntu1 (i386)
<oly> yes i am running intrepid, it was an upgrade from hardy
<ByteJuggler>  /whois ByteJuggler
<dli> oly, sudo which update-alternatives
<dli> oly: sudo ls -l $(which update-alternatives)
<oly> /usr/local/bin/update-alternatives
<oly> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4248 2008-07-05 10:23 /usr/local/bin/update-alternatives
<dli> oly, several things
<dli> oly, remove "/usr/local/bin" for root
<oly> there is also an update-alternatives in /usr/sbin
<dli> oly, rm /usr/local/bin/update-alternatives
<dli> oly, /usr/local/bin should not be for root at all, that's most important
<dli> oly, I don't understand how it got in
<oly> okay removed
<atle_> Has anyone experienced that the fan is constantly running after upgrading to Intrepid??
<dli> oly, for the time being, I suggest you to move away /usr/local/*, sounds very dangerous to me
<oly> okay, not sure what you mean by move away from /usr/local/* though
<oly> going to try another update
<oly> got 251 updates to come down
<dli> oly, sudo mv /usr/local /usr/local_old;sudo mkdir -p /usr/local
<oly> so will see if they go through smotthly
<user_> atle_: not here, but you might check launchpad for similar reports
<dli> oly, if you don't understand how /usr/local/bin got in, do what I suggested. :(
<oly> okay done
<dli> oly, after that, probably, I would try to reinstall every package
<oly> okay i will try all that
<atle_> I did..  bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu..... and I found two guys with a similar case... but no workarounds.
<ByteJuggler> atle_: No but its not to say that there hasn't been a regression somewhere.  What hardware have you got? (Motherboard model/chipset, you can find out all the hw in your machine with "sudo lshw >hw.txt" Then open it with "gedit hw.txt"l)
<oly> thanks for the help dli, i am guessing i have files where i should not or something
<oly> or is it more the permissions on the files that seems wrong
<dli> oly, first, you shouldn't have /usr/local/bin/update-alternatives, that's the most supspicious part, second, you shouldn't have /usr/local/bin in path for root
<dli> oly, think about it, maybe, you should do: dpkg -l|grep '^ii'|awk '{print $2}'|xargs apt-get --reinstall install
<dli> oly, that would reinstall every installed package
<oly> okay sounds like a good plan to me
<oly> put backanything i that might be needed
<oly> when we renamed the folder
<oly> looks like a nifty command :)
<atle_> uhhmm... I am kind of an jackass to ask this question at this very moment. Because, well... I dont have the computer in front of me..  All I know, is that it is a DELLM1330
<atle_> I hoped that since DELL is working so close with Ubuntu, theire machines would have been working more flawless....
<eagles0513875> !language | atle_
<ubottu> atle_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Hobbsee> atle_: nvidia video card?
<oly> looking good though dli, not seen any mention of update-alternative errors so far
<oly> so thanks for all your assistance, most appreciated thats been bugging me for a while now
<whisperer> dli: i tried recovery mode and fix Xserver
<atle_> yup... and i saw that a new nonfree driver had been taken in use after the upgrade..
<whisperer> seems it worked
<whisperer> i got access to resolutions menus now
<whisperer> thx
<Hobbsee> atle_: hmmm.  Might be related to that then.
<Hobbsee> those machines are generally fine
<atle_> Do you think it could work to just use an older driver?
<dli> whisperer, no idea here :(
<atle_> like, find the one that I used before the upgrade?
<whisperer> and one more thing
<whisperer> uograde to candidate breaks keyboard settings as well
<whisperer> i lost both, lithuanian and russian phonetic
<dli> whisperer, it's the keyboard layout problem or XIM part?
<whisperer> what is Xim?
<dli> whisperer, X Input Module or something similar
<whisperer> i dunno how to check
<whisperer> but
<whisperer> i am selecting lithuanian keayboard
<whisperer> which was working fine on hardy
<dli> whisperer, so it's keyboard layout
<atle_> And one last problem I got after the upgrade: I cannot connect to wifi anymore... If i right click the network-icon, I can only check/uncheck <wired-network>. Wifi is no longer an option.... Anyone that got any thougts on this?
<whisperer> any ideas how to fix?
<dli> whisperer, I have no experience then, since I use "us" layout only. you may try to fix it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dli> whisperer, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-hardy-8.04-keyboard-layout-switching-doesnt-work.-638633/
<whisperer> dli: thx
<dli> whisperer, 8.10 uses X config-less, maybe the source of trouble
<dli> whisperer,  Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru"
<dli> whisperer, maybe you can do "it,ru"
<whisperer> well
<whisperer> no matter what I select
<whisperer> input mode is standart US keyboard
<dli> whisperer, you mean in xorg.conf?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> where can i find the config files for wep
<whisperer> nah
<unimatrix9> how would i manually set an wep hex password
<whisperer> i meant admin->keyboard
<whisperer> but it works now
<dli> whisperer, I trust xorg.conf more:(
<whisperer> ok
<whisperer> i am not that experienced
<dli> whisperer, then, use whatever works, unix 101
<whisperer> bit affraid
<whisperer> yeah
<whisperer> thx
<dli> whisperer, unix idea is to keep all config files plain text :(
<kholerabbi> Did that deviantart competition ever happen?
<whisperer> ic
<dli> kholerabbi, I think no, but gconf-editor is not lovely to me
<ByteJuggler> compton: well it's certainly just nuked my desktop here... make sure the command was entered correctly "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<ByteJuggler> compton: you're running ubuntu, yes? (Not kubuntu or something else?)
<kholerabbi> dli: gconf-editor.. sorry?
<darq> hey guys i just downloaded the rc interpid ibex and it wont boot (AMD Barton 2800+, 1GB ram, ATI HD2400) ... it gets me to the gdm and there it stops
<darq> and then only the caps lock led is blinking .. and nothing starts. does anybody know that bug?
<Acknix> hey guys im trying to run "su -c "./et-linux-2.55.x86.run""
<Acknix> i enter my pw
<Acknix> and it says authentication failure
<Acknix> but its the right pw =\
<ByteJuggler> darq: I think it's a kernel panic indicator
<Acknix> acksaw@Mars:~/Desktop$ su -c "./et-linux-2.55.x86.run"
<Acknix> Password:
<Acknix> su: Authentication failure
<ByteJuggler> darq: and there's actually info displayed about it "behind" the X server
<ByteJuggler> try booting into safe mode (without X) and see if it still occurs
<dr_willis> Acknix,  you dont need to install that game as root.. a user can install it for thieorselfs
<dr_willis> Acknix,  and you dont want to use 'su' use sudo if you wan tto install it systemwide
<Acknix> ok
<Acknix> well
<Acknix> it wont run with just ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<Acknix> nvm its doing it now
<Acknix> it chmod'd it
<Acknix> thanks
<ByteJuggler> darq:  It would be very useful if you can report that crash, albeit it'll be tricky due to it being a kernel panic...
<Acknix> /home/acksaw/.setup9341: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Acknix> ok
<Acknix> how do i go about fixing that :D
<dr_willis> No clue Acknix  looks like it wants  a specific gtk version
<Acknix> hm
<whisperer> holy crap
<dr_willis> Acknix,  serah the package manager for  libgtk-1.2
<whisperer> now i try open folder
<dr_willis> and install it
<Acknix> ok
<whisperer> Places->Videos
<ByteJuggler> darq: you can also try CTRL+SYSREQ+K
<ByteJuggler> while the led's flashing
<whisperer> i get
<ByteJuggler> see if you get a console back like that
<whisperer> there was error installing the selected file
<Acknix> There is no matching application available.
<Acknix> :(
<wgrant> ByteJuggler: Once keyboard LEDs are flashing, the kernel has panicked and you have no hope.
<whisperer> Videos does not appear to be a valid theme.
<ByteJuggler> wgrant: does the magic sysreq keys not still work?
<wgrant> Acknix: Wow, that's an old app... you need libgtk1.2
<ByteJuggler> (but yeah I thought you'd be a bit stuck given that the machine is still in graphics mode)
<wgrant> ByteJuggler: The kernel has terminated, so noso no.
<wgrant> Gah.
<ByteJuggler> wgrant: k
<Acknix> yeh its damned old
<Acknix> =
<Acknix> installing it now, apt-get got it
<wgrant> Acknix: We probably won't have GTK1 in Jaunty.
<Acknix> trying agian now
<wgrant> Hopefully.
<Acknix> heh
<Acknix> its just for  agame
<Acknix> wolfenstein enemy territoryu
<Acknix> its recommending me to install as super user
<Acknix> can i do that from terminal?
<wgrant> Ah, a Loki installer?
<dr_willis> Acknix,  you dont have to...
<Acknix> ok
<dr_willis> Acknix,  it is proberly safer to just install it for a single user.
<Acknix> ok
<Acknix> installling now
<dr_willis> of course If i recall right.. once ya install that game.. you can archive the game directory.. and just copy it to other machuines :)
<dr_willis> no need to rerun the installer on others
<darq> what should i write in boot options to boot without x?
<dr_willis> darq,  i normally just disable the gdm/kdm service
<dr_willis> I dont know of any 'no x' boot option
<dr_willis> other then the 'single/recovery/rescue' options
<darq> how to disable gdm on a live cd?
<ByteJuggler> IIRC the Intrepid "rescue" boot option gives you the option to boot to a root shell
<scopecreep> is apt slow for anyone else?
<moenicke> just a question, does it work well in a vmware?
<Hobbsee> works in virtualbox, so probably
<dr_willis> I use virtualboz to run 8.10 just fine
<moenicke> cool, thx
<veloc1ty> i tried it some weehs ago, but the guest extensions didn't work
<veloc1ty> maybe they do now
<user_> veloc1ty: screen resolution seems to work now at least
<veloc1ty> that's good news :)
<moenicke> i wonder why there are no debian packages for vmware-tools
<dr_willis> they normally gotta get built for each kernel versiuon
<veloc1ty> try virtual box :)
<veloc1ty> i got a much better performance with virtualbox compared to vmware
<moenicke> veloc1ty: does it work without pain, mouse, usb and screen resolution?
<veloc1ty> yes it does
<dr_willis> Ive hjad very few issues with virtualbox.
<veloc1ty> there was something with usb
<veloc1ty> you need to add the user who runs vbox to the admin group or something like that
<veloc1ty> i'm quite sure there's a nice tutorial around the intard.net ;)
<moenicke> ok, such a little issue is ok
<moenicke> does it need some additional stuff compiled by hand?
<veloc1ty> nope, it just works
<veloc1ty> i'm very satisfied with it
<wtgee1> virtualboxx++
<moenicke> i'll try it out
<veloc1ty> good luck ;)
<Welshman> Thanks for Ibex
<Welshman> ATI card working too
<Welshman> took a while though
<Welshman> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Welshman> please update that
<Welshman> fglrx works fine for ati hd 2400 pro
<Cheery> so.. soon ubuntu intrepid will be out?
<dli> open source drivers work pretty well for most ati cards by now, also
<Plz> Cheery: 4 days :D
<Cheery> yep. :) I've been using it for a month now
<bofh80> my Xorg process is spiking every 20 to 30 seconds. . . . any ideas?
<Welshman> how did they get fglrx working in xorg 7.4 when there is no driver released?
<Cheery> hmm
<Cheery> I think I wait yet 4 days until I update my alpha
<Welshman> fed 9 people etc need info like that too
<Cheery> does alpha get updated by default or do I need to upgrade?
<Cheery> darn, closed down my irssi window
<Enselic> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<scopecreep> is it acceptable to reduce swappiness on a system with 8gb of ram?
<ByteJuggler> scopecreep: with 8GB of RAM you might as well not have any swap
<ByteJuggler> (IMHO)
<ByteJuggler> (unless you use very memory hungry apps)
<scopecreep> i actually havent touched it yet, but i was told id need it for hibernate/suspend
<scopecreep> which still doesnt work
<ByteJuggler> scopecreep: ah yes, don't know about that
<scopecreep> its annoying, i made a 20g swap partition :\
<scopecreep> i might just not use a swap or suspend at all
<ByteJuggler> scopecreep: which is what I do (except occassionally on my laptop, where both of those does work, thankfully)
<ByteJuggler> (20G swap partition = lolz :P_
<wgrant> scopecreep: You don't need swap for suspend.
<ByteJuggler> )
<wgrant> 20GB of swap is excessive.
<amikrop> Is the bug with the automatic login, and keyboard layout settings, solved in Intrepid?
<Dextorion> Installing ubuntu today. Should i go for 8.10 at once, or should i go for 8.04 and upgrade when 10 is released?
<dli> ekiga 2.0.12-0ubuntu5 broken for me, "registration failed"
<Dextorion> do you guys have any problems with the beta?
<os2mac> Dextorion: I would go with 8.04 as its the stable version. .10 is still in Beta/RC and has issues
<Dextorion> Alrighty os2mac, thank you.
<amikrop> Also, when I tried to upgrade to Intrepid, the upgrade tool warned me that there is no proprietary driver for my graphics card, and I will have to use 'nv' after the upgrade. So, I didn't proceed with the upgrade.
<ByteJuggler> Dextorion: If you do install 8.10, make sure it's the RC, not the Beta
<dli> Dextorion, yesterday, dist-upgrading deleted /usr/bin/Xorg for me
<ByteJuggler> Dextorion: but I agree with os2mac
<gaelfx1> is there a terminal command I can use to connect to a bluetooth device? hcitool scan sees my mouse, but bluez doesn't
<Dextorion> wow. :) Thanks guys.
<dli> gaelfx1, hidd --search
<wgrant> dli: How did you upgrade?
<gaelfx1> dli: that command is gone now
<Dextorion> I'll go with the current one, and upgrade later on.
<legend2440> i did a clean install of intrepid rc1  and while cp works fine to copy files when i try cut paste the progress bar box pops up but it doesnt copy the file. no disk activity or anything. any ideas?
<dli> wgrant, apt-get update;apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<wgrant> dli: ARRRRRGH
<gaelfx1> dli: nevermind, it's back!
<wgrant> dli: That is not a way to upgrade.
<dli> wgrant, I dist-upgrade from 8.10
<wgrant> Even if you're doing that, you're meant to watch it to avoid X being removed!
<wgrant> You cannot complain if you blindly let it remove things.
<amikrop> Is the bug with the automatic login, and keyboard layout settings, solved in Intrepid? Also, when I tried to upgrade to Intrepid, the upgrade tool warned me that there is no proprietary driver for my graphics card, and I will have to use 'nv' after the upgrade. So, I didn't proceed with the upgrade.
<Dextorion> by the way.. i have a core 2 duo, should i get the 64 bit version? or keep to 32.
<amikrop> Any comments on those?
<wgrant> amikrop: Perhaps you could describe the bug. We don't all known every one of the hundred thousand bugs that have been filed in Ubuntu's lifetime.
<Dextorion> If i recall right.. there were some issues with 64 bit before but.. how about now?
<wgrant> As for nv, what about it?
<gaelfx1> ok, finally some useful information on bluetooth: I cannot connect to my mouse because the "File descriptor [is] in a bad state". Could someone help me out with this?
<dli> wgrant, I'm not asking you for help. thanks anyway
<amikrop> wgrant, I want to use the proprietary "nvidia" drivers, as I do now (for 3D support).
<wgrant> amikrop: I'm afraid that you'll have to complain to nvidia about that.
<amikrop> But it says they are not available for intrepid.
<wgrant> They're being slow and not updating their old drivers.
<scopecreep> i think they discontinued the old drivers
<dli> Dextorion, adobe doesn't support 64 bit yet. SUN opened java, but 64 bit is still under development
<wgrant> No, they have plans to update them.
<wgrant> But they haven't done so yet.
<wgrant> dli: Er, OpenJDK works fine on amd64.
<Dextorion> dli, so i go with 32.
<amikrop> wgrant, Why doesn't Intrepid use the drivers Hardy used?
<wgrant> amikrop: Because we have a new version of X.org.
<wgrant> With which the proprietary drivers are incompatible.
<amikrop> wgrant, ok
<amikrop> wgrant: I am reffering to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/196277
<dli> Dextorion, you can have wrappers or chroot in 64bit, if you have 4GB+ ram, 64bit is a must
<gaelfx1> can someone help me figure out why I can't use bluetooth at all?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 196277 in xorg-server "A GNOME login without keypress dosn't set GNOME keyboard settings " [High,Fix released]
<wgrant> dli: What would he need a chroot for?
<amikrop> Anyway, I hope nVidia releases their new drivers as soons as possible (before Thursday, if this is possible).
<amikrop> wgrant: thanks, and bye
<wgrant> amikrop: As do we all...
<humbolt> I seem to be unable to get my mic working with skype in ibex
<Xcerca> i was having some problems with lirc in 8.10 and i saw that dkms kept having a error on boot, so i read in one persons post that that had the same problem so they ran apt-get remove -purge dkms and said that worked...  i did that
<Xcerca> and now when i boot i get into gnome, all of the panels and icons did then the screen goes white
<Xcerca> is there a way to re-install dkms so that the packages are also installed with it
<gaelfx1> Xcerca: almost every time I start up, my screen goes white, once X loads though, everything shows up as it should
<gaelfx1> of course, I am using the restricted driver
<Xcerca> i had kqemu , nvidia driver and lirc modules...  now when i boot up it says loading DKMS but none of the modules are there
<Xcerca> so you think i should just wait a little longer ?
<Xcerca> i already went into failsafe termial and installed nvidia-glx-new-envy
<gaelfx1> Xcerca: well, if you hear the login sound and it's still white, then you need to restart and try again
<legend2440> i did a clean install of intrepid rc1  and while mv and cp in terminal works fine to copy or move files when i try cut paste or copy paste  the progress bar box pops up but it doesn't copy or move the file or folder. no disk activity or anything. any ideas?
<scopecreep> other than removing swap from fstab and rebooting, what do i need to do to disable swaping altogether?
<Xcerca> it changed the look and res so i think it's using the glx driver,  but then it goes white ...  i see all of the icons and everything load first also
<wgrant> Xcerca: Why are you using nvidia-glx-new-envy?
<gaelfx1> Xcerca: ah, well, that sounds quite different from my problem, sorry
<wgrant> There are much better solutions in Intrepid...
<Xcerca> wgrant , i did aptitude search nvidia and that was the one i thought might work... i used envy before when i installed the nvidia drive
<Xcerca> which should i use ?
<scopecreep> when i set my network info in /etc/network/interfaces i cant use my interface, are the settings somewhere else in ibex?
<gaelfx1> Xcerca: well, if you do get it working, I suggest the Jockey-gtk app
<humbolt> how can I disable pulseaudio in intrepid? or at least get dmix dsnoop running?
<wgrant> Xcerca: use jockey to install it.
<gaelfx1> Xcerca: it did pretty well on my box
<wgrant> And don't remove packages which you don't know about.
<Xcerca> is that a console app ?
<wgrant> No.
<gaelfx1> gtk != console
<gaelfx1> Xcerca: it
<gaelfx1> s the restricted driver section of Administration apps
<gaelfx1> doh, Hardware drivers...
<gaelfx1> so, anyone up for helping me out with my bluetooth?
<dli> gaelfx1, can you pastebin your command lines and error messages?
<gaelfx1> dli: I assume you want from 'sudo hidd --search'?
<dli> gaelfx1, if that's the only thing you try, better get hand dirty and read a detailed howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml
<s0u][ight> hello what was the name of the pulseaudio support package for flash?
<captainc> For this morning's updates, I'm getting NOT AUTHENTICATED in update manager for libhal1, hal, sbackup, and a few others. Wondering why this would be...
<wgrant> captainc: Wait a few hours and try again.
<wgrant> Your mirror is probably bad.
<captainc> ok, will do. what do you mean by "bad"?
<chad> Having some serious issues with Pulseaudio only playing static ... can someone help ?
<cybernout> any one else testing 8.10 rc?
<gaelfx1> cybernout: I believe that is the purpose of this channel
<chad> cybernout: yeah i think we all are
<captainc> been working beautifully over here. easiest install yet.
<captainc> and the new nautilus kicks ass.
<cybernout> ok, could you check if search in synaptic works
<cybernout> try an search for any package you know thats in there
<captainc> though there is a new default pixbuf theme engine and it broke a lot of my themes.
<chad> captainc:  have you tried to mount a smbshare inside nautilus yet .. cause it still doesnt seem to work
<cybernout> see if it works
<captainc> no, but I can try because I am using Virtual Box to access samba shares on Ibex.
<captainc> Just have to configure the other way around.
<chad> captainc: yep .. and dont you love virtualbox .. makes vmware look like crap
<captainc> chad: yeah, it is really fast compared to vmware. Can't wait till true multi-core capability in a VM!
<cybernout> who has some time to check synaptic?
<captainc> cybernout: the new search box is different, it's search algorithm is different. the old search is still there though.
<cybernout> old search does also not work
<squid0> hello
<captainc> The quick search i mean
<cybernout> try it , and see
<captainc> cybernout: does for me.
<chad> cybernout: mine works fine as well
<cybernout> hmm, ok
<cybernout> did you add all repos
<cybernout> search wicd
<cybernout> does it show up?
<squid0> I'm using the Kubuntu RC, and while a lot of things are looking great, X suddenly crashes every once in a while...
<squid0> it's very frustrating
<captainc> cybernout: all defaults and some customs too
<GibbaTheHutt> hiya, has anyone come accross a "Kernel configuration is invalid, include/linux/autoconf.h missing"   have installed build-essential
<cybernout> ok
<captainc> cybernout: you refresh the list? are any lists not downloading correctly?
<gaelfx1> dli: hey, sdpd doesn't seem to be running, could that be the problem?
<cybernout> well for example if you search mplayer, it show not mplayer
<cybernout> but pulse audip
<cybernout> i see it does show xchat
<dli> gaelfx1, could be, since mine has it up
<cybernout> but search for wicd, and envyng shows nothing
<chad> i rarely use the gui for packages .. so it seems fine to me
<cybernout> the    same search in aptitude shows the correct package
<dli> gaelfx1, it's brought up by /etc/init.d/bluetooth here
<cybernout> so i thought, it must be broken
<xxploit> u talking about synaptic being a bit messed up with the search and quick search functions?
<cybernout> :P
<cybernout> yes
<gaelfx1> dli: ok, I'll see if I can figure out why it isn't being started by mine
<xxploit> yeh I had that problem with ubuntu, xubuntu which im now using doesnt seem to have that problem
<s0u][ight> apt is one of the best package managers
<xxploit> but basically on the ubuntu beta, if u cant find it with search, quick search should find it...for a few things neither will find it
<cybernout> yes  , i agree , apt is the best... so should synaptic show what you search
<s0u][ight> cybernout, get familiar with the cli
<cybernout> hehe
<cybernout> i am away's thinking for the new ubuntu user
<cybernout> alway's
<cybernout> *
<s0u][ight> cybernout, mostly being a new ubuntu user also makes you looking up easy to find software
<xxploit> cybernout: you could install packagekit-gnome seems like ubuntu mite be heading that way to eventually use it
<adz21c> Hi, I have been having problems with interpid and my Xonar D2 sound card. On first boot of interpid the sound worked fine, however since a couple boots after that I have had no sound. I have noticed when I used hardy that when the sound card isn't working I am unable to control many options in alsamixer, this is currently the case. However on a cold boot I get to manipulate more options than a warm one. anyone have any ideas?
<captainc> synaptic shouldn't change much, it's possible the best thing since sliced bread... and apt.
<cybernout> hmm
<xxploit> adz21c: i think there is some bug with sound after the last few updates, i think alot users had a problem with sound
<adz21c> xxploit: ok, I tried building alsa 1.0.18rc3 on a previous interpid install and that worked for a while, then again failed shortly after. Where do I go for ubuntu bug tracker to try find similar issues to follow? or create my own.
<mellery_> Hi, I lost sound for media player, vlc, and wine when I updated to Ibex
<xxploit> adz21c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<adz21c> xxploit: thanks
<mellery_> can someone help me figure out what broke?
<djdarkman> hello, what's the status of kopete in ibex? will the kde4 version be used or the kde3?
<adz21c> djdarkman: 4 from the looks, i don't see a package for 3
<djdarkman> adz21c: that's very sad, the new kopete has major regresions when it comes to the yahoo! protocol
<adz21c> djdarkman: like what?
<djdarkman> doesn't download contact photos
<djdarkman> doesn't download contact list correctly
<Xcerca> if i just updated using update-manager -d to the beat version then on the 30th will i be able to update again the same way ?
<adz21c> djdarkman: how does it not download the list correctly? seemed ok to me, although i rarely use yahoo so i hadn't noticed the pictures thing
<djdarkman> my friend told me that it didn't show all the online contacts, and I never saw any photos in the contact list
<adz21c> djdarkman: ok, can't confirm that either, my yahoo list has been empty for a while :)
<cybernout> where would i find the config file for wireless?
<Nece228> ubuntu 8.10 will be fastest ubuntu release?
<helpplz> Can anyone help me .. i just rebooted and my home directory is gone.  I am on live cd now.
<djdarkman> Nece228: performance?
<Nece228> djdarkman: yeah
<djdarkman> Nece228: kubuntu or ubuntu? KDE or GNOME?
<Nece228> djdarkman: ubuntu
<helpplz> anyone?  can anyone help me?
<djdarkman> Nece228: it should be, I've read some news, about boot time improvements, but don't know if it's implemented or not, but since the new kernel is faster it should be, it always depends how you use it
<djdarkman> helpplz: since you upgraded?
<helpplz> no i have been on the upgrade for weeks, it just happened randomly when i rebooted
<djdarkman> can you log in with your user(s) helpplz?
<Nece228> djdarkman: you mean gnome start up time or boot?
<Nece228> djdarkman: *boot entire system
<helpplz> nope the directory is just empty ..
<djdarkman> Nece228: that too but also boot times, you can check these out at slashdot, that's where I've read them
<helpplz> i guess i am lucky i have a backup, but kinda scary it will happen again
<helpplz> is there any reason to not use reiser ?
<djdarkman> helpplz: but how can you tell that your /home/ is gone if you can't login? :)
<Nece228> djdarkman: can you give me exact link?
<cypherdelic> helpplz: hes a murderer :D
<helpplz> djdarkman: mount my old drive from the live cd and look
<djdarkman> Nece228: http://linux.slashdot.org/ and this is about what you surely get with ibex: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/everything_you_need_know_about_ubuntu_810_intrepid_ibex?page=0%2C1
<djdarkman> so helpplz your home is on a seperate partition and you  can't mount/find it when you are on a livecd?
<helpplz> djdarkman: yes it is
<djdarkman> and what does gparted show you?
<djdarkman> ( helpplz )
<helpplz> djdarkman: weird .. its showing my /dev/sda2 as jfs now and no mount point
<djdarkman> helpplz: it's not wierd the livecd shouldn't mount it automaticly
<helpplz> djdarkman: correct you are .. sorry
<helpplz> djdarkman: but why is it showing jfs when it should be reiserfs
<icewaterman> hi, i am using 8.10 and i can use suspend to disk but it will only work once and not a second time after resume until i fully reboot
<djdarkman> helpplz: dunno, probably new abbreviation trend....
<icewaterman> i can suspend to ram as often as i want
<helpplz> ohh well gonna go reinstall now
<icewaterman> but it will not work either if i suspended to disk before
<bindaasbhai22> ﻿hi ..i have a problem with totem player...not sure i am at the right place or not...need help!!!
<bindaasbhai22> ﻿getting this message while trying to play youtube videos "ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream. Please file a bug"
<bindaasbhai22> ﻿ can somebody help please?
<Nece228> djdarkman: thanks
<djdarkman> bindaasbhai22: try smplayer or mplayer
<djdarkman> Nece228: no problem, hope it helped clear things up
<bindaasbhai22> ok thanks...lemme try that now...
<bindaasbhai22> if you dont mind me asking you....is this a known bug?
<joaopinto> bindaasbhai22, search for it on launchpad
<joaopinto> if you can't find it, report :)
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> i've just switched from ibex beta to ibex rc
<g-hennux> and can't sign my emails any more. i.e. i get shown the pinentry-qt4 client, but then kmail says "wrong passphrase"
<g-hennux> doing gpg --sign from the console, i also get this window shown, but then when entering my passphrase the message "gpg: Schwierigkeiten mit dem Agenten - Agent-Ansteuerung wird abgeschaltet" and i am asked to enter the passphrase on the command line
<J-B_> johuu, anyone know how to run amsn with voice support?
<jacobmo> hi all.. anyone know why x server crash/restart after i have login, just as kde starts loading.. im on 8.10
<g-hennux> note: my problem above is related to pinentry-qt4. using pinentry-qt instead works correctly (!)
<g-hennux> (it does not, only from the command line)
<interflo1> After upgrading to 8.10, my broadcom wireless card stopped working even though it says it's activated.
<InsomniaCity> will the new NetworkManager in 8.10 support all the openvpn options?
<InsomniaCity> as opposed to the very limited subset it currently has.
<NET||abuse> hi all, working on my new eee 1000h, just got it yesterday, basic ibex install done, mostly ok other than wifi not working yet and some of the hardware and fn keys. fn f5/f6 for screen brightness ok, but not fn+f10/f11/f12 for mute/up down volume.
<NET||abuse> compiz working though, which really supprised me, awsome
<NET||abuse> the wifi is primary issue, i just want that and then i'll be pretty happy.
<NET||abuse> even able to play back 400MB video of tv show, sweet.
<NET||abuse> have to tesst skype next
<interflo1> After upgrading to 8.10, my broadcom wireless card stopped working even though it says it's activated.
<frank23> I'm downloading the RC now. what is the problem with wifi? Is still knetworkmanager?
<interflo1> I'm guessing the network manager isn't playing nice with my bcm4318
<pronoy> NET||abuse: i have hardy and skype doesn't work...a sound playback problem....rest everything is cool
<NET||abuse> pronoy: on eee100h?
<NET||abuse> pronoy: 1000h i mean?
<frank23> interflo1: on the kubuntu alphas knetworkmanager didn't but the gnome networkmanager (nm-applet) workes
<icewaterman> how can i disable dbus for firefox?
<frank23> worked*
<icewaterman> because firefox complains about some dbus connection failing
<pronoy> NET||abuse: pardon my ignorance but what is 1000h....sorry.........you're dealing with a curious noob here
<interflo1> frank23:  my broadcom card worked fine in 8.04.  why would it stop working in 8.10?
<icewaterman> interflo1: newer kernel
<NET||abuse> pronoy: thhe Asus EeePC 1000h, small laptop :0
<pronoy> NET||abuse: my mistake..sorry...gotta desktop here ;)
<interflo1> icewaterman: it says it's activated under Hardware Drivers
<NET||abuse> pronoy: it's pretty awsome little thingy, 10" screen, only manages 1024x768
<pronoy> NET||abuse: lets get down to business !! can it run crysis ? ....lol
<Acknix> im running 8.10 but i think this applies for all versions anyways
<icewaterman> NET||abuse: well i have a similar box from msi, but its 10" can only handle 1024x600
<Acknix> i'm trying to mount an external drive (NTFS) and its throwing up errors saying it cant be mounted
<moenicke_> veloc1ty: did you get guest additions installed?
<ad_> if i install ibex do I need to redit my fstab to mount /home partition
<NET||abuse> icewaterman: sorry, forgot it is only 1024x600, i thought it was more when i was researching it, turns out it's not.
<NET||abuse> icewaterman: seems i tricked myself into getting it over the acer aspire
<ad_> anyone?
<veloc1ty> moenicke_, some of them, yes
<veloc1ty> you should update to the latest version and give it a try then
<captainc> ad_: are you upgrading?
<ad_> frsh install
<captainc> ad_: Where is your /home?
<ad_> sda3
<captainc> ad_: root/swap at sda1/sda2 ?
<ad_> yes
<ad_> so? do i need to edit myfstab again?
<captainc> ad_: I haven't done it personally, but if you may be able to simply specify your home partition in the install and have the install write your fstab correctly. You have to find someone who has done this before to clarify. Maybe a forum search?
<ad_> ok thnx
<captainc> ad_: why not try an upgrade?
<ad_> ye why not
<ad_> ill try 1 :)
<ad_> no need to edit fstab then?
<captainc> right
<Lunks> Hi, I can't scale my CPU speed using this "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" applet on Gnome.
<Lunks> I tried setting it to use suid by issuing 'dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets', but even though it shows a drop down, it doesn't seem to work as it supposed to.
<gaelfx1> I'm trying to use my bluetooth mouse, but it doesn't work and I suspect the problem is that when bluetooth starts, sdpd doesn't start, can someone point me in the right direction towards fixing this?
<nemo> soooo figured I'd better get a jump on next ubuntu before my family needs to switch
<nemo> next week right?
<nemo> heh. that's an amusing reason to fail.  "needs 138M on disc boot"
<nemo> (the disc layout on this computer was done by dell)
<nemo> I see they allocated a whole 184.2MiB to /boot
<nemo> the advice to run apt-get clean - not so useful in this case
<nemo> guess the update tool isn't smart enough to recommend uninstalling old kernels if /boot is full
<void^> just get rid of some old kernels
<nemo> yep
<nemo> that's what I'm doing :-p
<nemo> void^: 'course, I'm tempted to bump up size of /boot too, if the update needs 138M right off the start
<nemo> that'll only leave 40 or so for future clutter
<cool_penguin> Hello everybody
<void^> well, i currently have 13M used in /boot
<cool_penguin> I installed a daily build version of 8.10 on Oct 25
<cool_penguin> It seems to have a lot of problems
<cool_penguin> Was wondering if anybody could help
<rhsanborn> I just read an article on Ibex and it has exactly what I've been looking for (better bluetooth and mobile internet support). I know it's coming out in 5 days, but is there really much risk in upgrading a little early?
<cool_penguin> 1st I get a blank screen at login
<gaelfx1> I don't need to worry about synaptic removing gimp-gnomevfs and gimp-python, right?
<cool_penguin> I dont quite know how I could fix that
<cool_penguin> anybody here having any idea to fix that??
<cool_penguin> ??
<cool_penguin> 2nd My system does not shut down
<cool_penguin> Somebody please help
<nemo> void^: after uninstalling all but most recent kernel (which for me is a bit on the extreme side, I normally keep current and previous)
<nemo> I'm down to 23MiB in boot
<captainc> cool_penguin: if no one responds, ask again in a few. also do a forum search for the same issue. it seems like it would be a video card problem.
<nemo> oh. initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic.bak
<nemo> odd
<nemo> maybe that was due to the interrupted upgrade
<nemo> hm. but the date is wrong
<cool_penguin> Thanks CaptainC
<nemo> they have different checksums too. wild
<cool_penguin> But when I hit, Ctrl+F6 and then again hit Ctrl+F7, I get a GUI login screen
<nemo> binary patch?
<cool_penguin> Then would it still be a video card problem??
<nemo> down to 16MiB after ditching that weird backup.
<captainc> cool_penguin: that is quite interesting. all you did was install 8.10? no other settings were changed? and was it a fresh install?
<cool_penguin> yes
<cool_penguin> fresh install
<Lynet> Is there a mini-image available for the latest ibex snapshot?
<cool_penguin> captainc: I am almost thinking of switching back to 8.04, but would still like to give this a last shot
<Plz> no point switching back
<Plz> in 3 days 8.10 will be released anyway
<Plz> 4 days*
<captainc> cool_penguin: so it boots straight to a black screen? what if you hit Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace at the point? does it restart X?
<nemo> captainc: my computer has always had all black VTs
<nemo> some monitor issue
<nemo> is a cheapo dell box
<nemo> I'd be screeewed if X didn't start - would be similar to his symptoms
<nemo> well. not screwed. I could ssh in to fix I guess
<nemo> assuming it wasn't at the rescue screen for a full manual fsck
<cool_penguin> it restarts but then again its a blank screen
<nemo> cool_penguin: can you ssh in?
<cool_penguin> I have to always hit CTRL+F6 and then F7 to see GUI login
<cool_penguin> ssh??
<captainc> nemo: he said that if he switches to VT then back to GDM login with Ctrl+F7, he gets the GDM just fine.
<nemo> oh. you *can* get to the gui login?
<nemo> ah
<nemo> n/m
<nemo> cool_penguin: say, if you switch between the VTs, do any of them have text?
<nemo> cool_penguin: or are they all blank?
<cool_penguin> no they have a text basically askin me to login
<nemo> on my list of things to do is figure out why mine are screwed up, just has been low priority
<nemo> cool_penguin: oh. that's normal
<nemo> totally different issue to mine.
<cool_penguin> But then I never had to do this in Hardy
<cool_penguin> Also when I shutdown, the system does not shut down completely, It gets stuck at shutting down ALSA....[ok]
<Lynet> If I want to make a multi-boot CD/usb-key with several different hardy/ibex images, what changes would I have to do to each image? Just the casper paths in the initrds?
<nemo> cool_penguin: the next thing after alsa is the one at fault, presumably
<cool_penguin> may be.
<nemo> captainc: does 8.10 use parallel shutdown/startup, or can I determine order still by looking in runlevels?
<cool_penguin> I am not quite sure
<cool_penguin> The only change I made was to replace NM by Wicd network manager
<captainc> nemo: not sure. it seems like a faster boot, but i'm not sure if it is using upstart or something like that.
<nemo> cool_penguin: what gets shut down after alsa in runlevel 6?
<gaelfx1> could anyone venture a guess as to why sdpd is not present on my installation?
<cool_penguin> I cannot see that part
<nemo> cool_penguin: ls /etc/rc6.d
<cool_penguin> It seems to be kinda frozen at that point
<captainc> If it is hanging at alsa on shutdown, maybe it is having a driver issue with it on boot.
<nemo> cool_penguin: pastebin contents of that directory :-p
<nemo> captainc: well, it says "ok"
<nemo> captainc: shouldn't say that unless the script completed
<captainc> right.
<cool_penguin> its K63mountoverflowtmp
<nemo> wow. 1.3GiB
<nemo> good thing I'm grabbing it now
<nemo> cool_penguin: ah. unfamiliar with that, but hanging on things that mount/unmount is not horribly unusual
<nemo> cool_penguin: looks like it unmounts /tmp
<cool_penguin> One other thing, when It hangs  at shutdown, if i hit the power switch, I get a message saying stopping Gnome display manager
<captainc> alse, we will need a tail of error log.
<captainc> *also
<nemo> I'm still on 8.04, but assuming they are similar...
<nemo>                 grep '^overflow on /tmp type tmpfs' >/dev/null; then
<nemo>                 umount overflow
<gaelfx1> if anyone is successfully using bluetooth right now, could you do a "ps -ae | grep sdpd" for me?
<nemo> cool_penguin: you should try running K63mountoverflowtmp stop  yourself
<nemo> cool_penguin: then check for any logging, errors, leave it sitting there for a while to see if you get a mount timeout
<nemo> that kinda thing
<cool_penguin> i shall give it a shot
<filth> i have some problems with my laptop battery, i'm getting 1hr 50minutes at 100% as opposed to my windows 3.5 hours.
<cool_penguin> any ideas for the login screen
<filth> is there a workaround to this apparent bug?
<nemo> cool_penguin: sudo /etc/init.d/mountoverflowtmp stop  (in case you are unfamiliar)
<nemo> cool_penguin: due to whole "what's ssh" thing :)
 * user_ oh my, sound in vbox is still unusable here (choppy as hell)
<nemo> user_: really. never had that issue myself.
<nemo> cool_penguin: wild ass guess, it is trying to unmount a filesystem that is in use by someething
<cool_penguin> u saying that ssh is resonsible for the login screen??
<user_> nemo: which host/guest combo do you run?
<nemo> cool_penguin: naw, was just surprised you seemed unfamiliar with it :)
<nemo> user_: ubuntu host, windows guest
<nemo> the usual :)
<nemo> user_: also, on one computer at work, windows host, windows guest (for test configs)
<cool_penguin> I have been using Ubuntu just for the past year
<nemo> user_: also have a windows host, ubuntu guest, but don't use it much
<cool_penguin> i am still learning a lot
<user_> nemo: i dont have win anymore
<nemo> user_: for test machine, is most convenient.  allows me to also test the generic layout at work
<nemo> user_: anyway. never had any sound problems :)
<nemo> user_: what sound system are you using in host?
<cool_penguin> nemo: I shall try unmounting using sudo /etc/init.d/mountoverflowtmp stop and see if the system shutdown
<cool_penguin> shall report back in a few mins
<user_> nemo: pulseaudio on hardy host
<hardcore> whats the difference between the ubuntu beta release and candidate release?
<nemo> user_: ah. ditto. hum.
<gaelfx1> release candidate is younger
<user_> nemo: how many vmachines do you run concurrently aprox?
<Daekdroom> You shouldn't install beta if the RC is out.
<hardcore> i installed beta, so that means i've eventually upgraded to release candidate, and will soon upgrade myself to official release?
<nemo> user_: usually just 1
<Daekdroom> Yes
<nemo> user_: occasionally 2
<filth> nemo: nemo@scratch.felinemenace.org?
<nemo> no
<filth> ah.
<hardcore> so if i keep updating it will be official or do i need to install official release anyway?
<user_> nemo: ok, i have more of them. enough host resource, but the code of vbox might not scale so well
<Daekdroom> It'll be official, but to make sure you should run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hardcore> ok thanks
<nemo> user_: ask in #vbox then ? :)
<nemo> user_: granted, the devs are on german time, and are never around on weekends
<hardcore> how do i view my system specs?
<Daekdroom> Hm. Is there anything I can do if Ubuntu 8.10 boot hangs with a modprobe traceback? >.<
<user_> nemo: guess what they have told me the other day: fix your ubnuntu first ala "ubuntu intrepid is devel software" ;-)
<nemo> user_: is it choppy with just one running?
<nemo> user_: you know the usual debug practice, subtract variables to isolate the problem :)
<nemo> hardcore: which specs? :)
<NET||abuse1> hmm, just got the wifi working on the eeepc 1000h, easy, just installed rt2860-modules and rt2860-dkms not sure if i needed both or not
<NET||abuse1> so i didn't patch the kernel or anytyhing
<user_> nemo: have done that few weeks before, trying again
<hardcore> i found it thanks anyway
<nemo> hardcore: oh good, 'cause personally, I was having a hard time finding the one I was thinking of
<nemo> the gnome util to dump the entire device tree
<matyy> i just removed some "old" libraries, now he removed tomboy and f-spot - ubuntu-desktop is installed, did they change this?
<nemo> system monitor only seems to report memory/cpu
<hardcore> is 1G ram and Pentium 4 3.06 GHz pretty good?
<nemo> hardcore: I'd add more memory, memory is cheap
<user_> nemo: no good, more than 1gb free RAM, still choppy, quite funny music, but not bearable on weekdays ;-)
<hardcore> will it make a lot of difference in ubuntu?
<nemo> user_: could try increasing audio buffer sizes in guest/host
<matyy> no they are back after removing and installing ubuntu-desktop again
<nemo> hardcore: depends on what you are running
<nemo> hardcore: for something like XFCE4, hell no.
<hardcore> i thought about adding more ram, but with the laptop lcd starting to fade and pixel out it may be a waste
<nemo> hardcore: gnome + compiz + greedy apps like openoffice and googlearth and whatnot, yeah...
<nemo> hardcore: ah. yeah. laptop screens are a pain to replace
<nemo> hardcore: if it is old HW, could just use xubuntu
<nemo> hardcore: although 1GiB should be fine
<hardcore> maybe i'll just buy a new one in a few years then make sure the ram is like 4G or so
<nemo> hardcore: heh. 4 is waaaay overkill
<hardcore> really?
<nemo> hardcore: I put an extra 2 in mine, for hell of it.
<nemo> and even with compiz and gnome and 30 firefox tabs and whatnot, I never use more than half of it
<hardcore> wouldn't 4 make it load in like 10 seconds to startup or something?
<nemo> hardcore: but, on the other hand, linux will use the extra memory for file caching and lib caching
<Daekdroom> hardcore: no
<nemo> hardcore: sooo, more memory will mean a smoother experience
<hardcore> oh ok
<Daekdroom> hardcore: boot time will depend on HD speed and proc
<nemo> hardcore: if you can afford it, put in as much memory as you want :)
<Daekdroom> RAM too, but HD speed is what stalls it
<hardcore> 4g would probably be needed to make vista run fast
<hardcore> oh ok
<nemo> hardcore: vista 32 bit cannot use more than 3 gigs or so
<nemo> hardcore: has no PAE
<pronoy_> if i want to download kubuntu 8.10 with a KDE 4.1 ?? where do i get it and is it stable ???
<hardcore> whats pae?
<Daekdroom> Something that makes possible 32bits system to use up to 64GB
<nemo> hardcore: JFGI? :) anyway, Physical Address Extension
<hardcore> for some reason kde isn't made for my system
<nemo> is I believe the accronym
<nemo> hardcore: what Daekdroom said
<hardcore> hold on lemme chek
<nemo> it does slow down memory somewhat due to the remapping needed, but not by a huge amount
<nemo> hardcore: if you are memory limited more than CPU limited, PAE wins hands down
<nemo> kicks ass on, say, 32 bit oracle
<nemo> (oracle database)
<pronoy_> nemo :if i want to download kubuntu 8.10 with a KDE 4.1 ?? where do i get it and is it stable ???
<nemo> hardcore: um. KDE isn't made for your system? WTH?
<Daekdroom> I forgot how many times I reinstalled 8.04 here.
<nemo> pronoy_: I only use KDE on my gentoo box. sorry, no clue
<nemo> pronoy_: but of course you can just, oh, install KDE from synaptic :)
<nemo> Daekdroom: sounds like you're doing something wrong then ;)
<bsnider> what happened to all of the opengl screensavers?
<hardcore> for some reason in xfce dvds won't play
<hardcore> but they play just fine in gnome
<nemo> hardcore: what do you use to play DVDs?
<pronoy_> nemo: already have kde 4.0.3 and trust me its one fscked up software...man don't ever download kde 4.0.3
<Daekdroom> nemo: I like to do dangerous stuff with it :p But what frustrates me is that 8.10 fails to boot.
<nemo> hardcore: personally, I'm sticking with ogle until one of the major players supports DVD menus
<nemo> Daekdroom: heh. hope I don't have that problem. still downloading this thing
<nemo> 418 of 1686
<hardcore> totem-xine supports menus
<Daekdroom> nemo: Apparently modprobe doesn't like my TV card module >.<
<nemo> ok. wth doesn't ubuntu have an /etc/inittab ?
<nemo> Daekdroom: interesting - ATI all in wonder?
<hardcore> nemo go to add/remove, search totem codec, install all and xine and it should play menus fine
<Daekdroom> Nah
<Daekdroom> Saa7133/4
<nemo> hardcore: heh. xine eh.  hrm.  will give that a shot I guess.
<mnemoc> hi, where should one report bugs on a wifi driver?
<nemo> hardcore: anyway, no DVD problems in xfce for me with ogle - apart from the sound system issue
<nemo> hardcore: (flash loves to grab locks on sound that ogle OSS doesn't agree with)
<Daekdroom> I have no idea of how to prevent ubuntu 8.10 from loading that, tho.
<nemo> Daekdroom: blacklist of course
<hardcore> flash never messed up my system
<Daekdroom> I tried that
<nemo> Daekdroom: um. that should always work
<Daekdroom> Put blacklist saa7134 and blacklist saa7134-alsa on /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Daekdroom> but it still tries to load o.o
<gaelfx1> can someone else with bluetooth working help me for a second?
<Daekdroom> I never found the file that specifies those modules should load. If I did, I could # the lines.
<hardcore> i never really liked the official ubuntu wallpapers and colors, i always change them
<nemo> Daekdroom: plenty of bug discussion on saa7134 :-/
<nemo> "I also have two saa7134 cards, and they are also mapped to indices -1 and -2 in the alsa-base config file, where the snd-hda-intel driver is explicitly mapped to index 0."
<hardcore> i don't even know what sas7104 means
<nemo> and other funness
<nemo> Daekdroom: oh well, my ATI all in wonder works great :D
<Daekdroom> saa7134 is the module for saa7133 TV cards
<hardcore> oh ok
<Daekdroom> I never managed to make it work properly >.<
<Daekdroom> when I did, it was locking OSS all for itself.
<hardcore> so ya can't just plug it right into your tv and have it display?
<nemo> Daekdroom: I've been thinking of getting one of those USB digital TV dongles for my S.O.'s laptop
<nemo> wonder what the linux support is like for those
<Daekdroom> hardcore: tv card as in card to make you able to watch TV? :p
<Daekdroom> and rip, and all that stuff
<hardcore> Daekdroom, oh you mean on your computer?
<Daekdroom> yes
<nemo> Daekdroom: legacy sound systems *are* a hassle - like. some wine games require ESD, which doesn't play nice with flash either.
<nemo> actually, flash is just a hassle with any OSS sound for some reason
<hardcore> Daekdroom, is that like cable, but free?
<nemo> oh well. I usually block that buggy POS unless I'm visiting youtube
<Daekdroom> hardcore: Nah. It's a card that let you plug in a TV input (cable, too). You can watch it through something like mythtv or tvtime
<gaelfx1> can someone with working bluetooth please tell me if "ps -ae | grep sdpd" returns anything on their machine?
<hardcore> in kde should i select the gdm or the kdm display manager?
<Daekdroom> nemo: time to feel dumb!
<hardcore> oh ok
<nemo> Daekdroom: hm?
<Daekdroom> nemo: I blacklisted saa7134-alsa and not saa7134_alsa xD
<nemo> haha
<nemo> Daekdroom: wonder though if your main issue can be solve with some sort of screwing around with remapping like that other dude was doing
<nemo> frankly, I have no clue why your card is mucking up though
<Daekdroom> saa7134 caused trouble with HAL in early 8.04
<Tominator> hi!
<Daekdroom> I'm not surprised it screwed up 8.10
<Tominator> I've got a problem with the restricted drivers manager... (intrepid rc)... It showed my nvidia geforce ti 4400 before I updated everything... now it doesn't show it anymore...
<Tominator> what could be the reason for that?
<gaelfx1> can anyone read this?
<JontheEchidna> gaelfx1: yes
<JontheEchidna> Tominator: the drivers for your card don't work with the latest X server
<gaelfx1> thanks
<nemo> JontheEchidna: oh reaaallly
<JontheEchidna> yes, the legacy 96.x drivers don't work with the latest xord
<JontheEchidna> *xorg
<hardcore> oh ok
<Tominator> JontheEchidna: what? why? is there a solution for that or will I have to stick to hardy?
<hardcore> in kde should i select the gdm or the kdm display manager?
<JontheEchidna> Tominator: nvidia has to update them
<nemo> JontheEchidna: GeForce 7300 LE <- mine - will it have trouble once I update?
<Tominator> JontheEchidna: oh okay... I hope they will... will ubuntu update the package then?
<JontheEchidna> nemo: nah, you should be fine
<nemo> ah. good times
<JontheEchidna> Tominator: I'd hope so
<hardcore> whats the difference between gdm and kdm?
<JontheEchidna> hardcore: gdm is gnome's log in tool, kdm is kde's. you can log into either desktop from either *dm
<mnemoc> how can one know which rates are supported by a driver? it should be 54M, it's initialized as 1M... and only 11M was accepted when using sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M   :(
<hardcore> oh so the functionality after ya log in is the same? i opted to skip logging in with user name/password
<JontheEchidna> from gdm or kdm you can choose whether you want to log in to gnome or kde
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't really matter which one you use
<nemo> hardcore: then there's xdm... :)
<Daekdroom> Use gdm if gnome and kdm if kde. It'll not load extra libraries
<nemo> hardcore: my wimpy laptop still uses that.
<nemo> hardcore: can look darn pretty with a little theme work
<nemo> 800 of 1686 - download is progressing well. another reason to avoid the rush, next week.
<hardcore> is xdm xfce login?
<nemo> hardcore: just generic x
<hardcore> never used it
<nemo> very very lightweight.  laptop  I use it on only has 96MiB of memory
<Daekdroom> I'm o
<Daekdroom> wrong channel o.o
<tsedreyt> Hey guys, I have a question about sound stuff
<Daekdroom> Shoot it. We'll answer if we can
<tsedreyt> I have sound of the crappy thinkpad speakers, but when I plug something into the headphone jack
<tsedreyt> I get nothing
<nemo> tsedreyt: check to see if that channel is muted?
<tsedreyt> How would I do that?
<nemo> tsedreyt: in the gnome mixer or alsa mixer
<nemo> or kde mixer
<nemo> or any mixer
<nemo> tsedreyt: one decent starting point for any sound problem is firing up alsamixer and just unmuting and maxing volume on all channels :D
<nemo> tsedreyt: then work back from there
<tsedreyt> I think I am using pulseaudio
<tsedreyt> I think
<nemo> tsedreyt: that's just a sound server
<tsedreyt> okay, I'm totally oblivious to anything sound related
<nemo> tsedreyt: makes up for crappiness of sound cards
<nemo> tsedreyt: and simplifies some ops like streaming
<nemo> and supposedly has a nicer arch - dunno. haven't really tried coding to it at all
<Daekdroom> and is unstable too. coming with latency.
<nemo> tsedreyt: I do know that I'd have fewer sound issues if my sound card wasn't so crappy :-/  on my todo list is replacing this one with a cheap soundblaster card
<tsedreyt> nemo: so where is this mixer?
<tsedreyt> sound preferences?
<nemo> tsedreyt: open a command prompt and type alsamixer
<nemo> tsedreyt: or doubleclick on the gnome volume control to try that mixer
<Daekdroom> I think my hda_intel onboard is the only thing that's good aobut this comp xD
<Daekdroom> *about
<nemo> tsedreyt: you might need to enable channels that are hidden by default in the gnome mixer
<nemo> Daekdroom: you're kidding right?
<Daekdroom> It never got me any problem.
<nemo> Daekdroom: those cards don't have any HW mixing
<nemo> Daekdroom: at least, they didn't use to
<nemo> Daekdroom: sooo, has to be done by sound layer
<Daekdroom> Still worth more than my ATI RC410
<Daekdroom> Or my USB modem
<nemo> at least, that's my understanding for why I get locking issues with intel sound cards, and never with soundblaster
<nemo> Daekdroom: I get all my information from more knowledgeable a/v geeks :)
<tsedreyt> okay, I got that nemo
<nemo> Daekdroom: with my SB card I've nebver once had to care about what sound system I'm using
<nemo> OSS, alsa, esd, pulseaudio - everything always worked
<nemo> never any locking issues with driver since it could just throw bytes at the card it seems
<Daekdroom> Well. There are people without any linux compatibility at all.
<nemo> Daekdroom: fortunately fewer these days
<gaelfx> ok, I just tried to setup my bluetooth mouse, and it said the setup completed successfully, but it doesn't actually work, can someone help me?
 * nemo has never once used bluetooth. ever :-/
<tsedreyt> nemo: I don't know if this helps, but when I fired up amarok for it said xine was unable to load any audio drivers
<chowmeined> if i modify mount options for the root filesystem in /etc/fstab the changes dont get propagated to the initramfs when doing update-initramfs -u -k all, is there some other place where you need to specify these modifications?
<Daekdroom> My locking issues came from my TV card (which I'm too lazy to open the comp case to route it by hard) and wine.
<nemo> tsedreyt: ah. seems unlikely to be related if you have *any* sound working
<nemo> tsedreyt: I'm still going with the muted channel theory
<nemo> tsedreyt: that other one seems to me you are just missing some deps
<nemo> Daekdroom: I'm sure I could probably work around mine with a little patience
<nemo> Daekdroom: but, I wouldn't have to if I had a non-crappy card
<nemo> Daekdroom: in your case, are you using alsa or esd in wine? me, I have to use esd for some games :-/
<Daekdroom> ALSA
<Daekdroom> ESD didn't work either
<nemo> Daekdroom: well, for ESD to work I usually have to shut down firefox ('cause flash probably grabbed a lock)
<tsedreyt> okay sad for me, no sound at all now.
<nemo> tsedreyt: what did you do?
<tsedreyt> opened amarok?
<djhash> so.. my XOrg seems to think my laptop doesn't have a screen!! it worked fine with ubuntu 8.04.. I have Intel 830MG
<nemo> tsedreyt: ... no sound only in amarok, or in things that worked before?
<tsedreyt> no sound anywhere
<jAk> I've just upgraded to 8-10 from 8.04, the whole process took almost 3hours... it finished. When i login to either kernals, it just freezes. Anybody experiance this?
<xukun> is there a way to use alsa instead of pulseaudio. its causing me big problems for me when I play video
<nemo> tsedreyt: some app you launched probably has a lock on sound system.
<nemo> tsedreyt: shut 'em all down, or log out, log back in. whatever.
<tsedreyt> no luck
<tsedreyt> when I go to sound preferences to check my sound, now I get, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<nemo> tsedreyt: something has a lock :-p
<tsedreyt> yuck, I have no idea
<tsedreyt> pidgin?
<nemo> $ fuser -v /dev/snd/pcmC0D0* USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<nemo> /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p:   nemo      20127 F...m firefox
<Daekdroom> did you try rebooting?
<nemo> tsedreyt: see - every time I play flash, a lock is grabbed
<nemo> tsedreyt: is super annoying - I wish flash supported pulseaudio :(
<tsedreyt> how do I figure that out?
<Daekdroom> Theres a lib that fixes it, nemo
<Daekdroom> libflash-support
<Daekdroom> or something like that
<nemo> I could probably work around that by careful configuration since most everything uses alsa these days
<nemo> and I can do the software mixing there, even for pulseaudio stuff
<nemo> there's even an alsa oss wrapper for the OSS stuff
<nemo> and esd can use alsa too
<nemo> but, I just don't bother. I just make sure I shut down firefox
<nemo> (if I used flash)
<nemo> and of course, make a mental note to shell out $10 for a non-crappy SB card
<nemo> Daekdroom: btw. here's a fun one - you can keep the sound lock even after shutting down firefox if you open a PDF :-/
<tsedreyt> nemo: how do I find out if there is a lock?
<Daekdroom> O.o
<Daekdroom> wth?
<nemo> Daekdroom: firefox hands off all its open handles to the helper apps, since it thinks they might need them
<nemo> Daekdroom: so, just something to watch out for
<nemo> Daekdroom: you launch flash, it grabs a lock, you click on a pdf, firefox launches document viewer, boom
<Daekdroom> lol
<nemo> there was a mozilla bug on it - I should see if they found a solution
<jAk> is this the right channel to try and resolve issues with 8-10?
<nemo> tsedreyt: dude. I just friggen pasted a command
<nemo> tsedreyt: 'course, you might want to do fuser -v /dev/snd/pcm*
<nemo> since your names might be different
<tsedreyt> nemo: I don't think I am understanding the command right
<nemo> Daekdroom: another fun sound lock bug found while browsing for the the one I described  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55283
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 55283 in Java: OJI "Java plugin never lets go of sound device." [Minor,New]
<nemo> Daekdroom: http://timesinker.blogspot.com/2007/10/why-does-evince-open-audio-device.html  - description of the problem.
<nemo> Daekdroom: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147659 - still needs fixing though :-/  - but, a tricky one to fix.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 147659 in Networking: File "[UNIX] Helper apps inherit open file descriptors" [Major,New]
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> All those related to pulseaudio or not only pulesaudio?
<jAk> Is there any help for trying to get 8-10 to work on my pc, since i upgraded today.. it freezes when i login... Just need to know?
<nemo> Daekdroom: no. the source of this problem is multiple sound systems and crappy sound cards that *only* use software mixing
<nemo> Daekdroom: in a sense, this is a reflection of the trend to offloading all the work on the operating system
<nemo> Daekdroom: similar to the winmodem thing
<nemo> Daekdroom: the best solution is to buy a non-crappy sound card with HW mixing like an SB card
<nemo> Daekdroom: they are only like $10 - only reason I haven't done it on this ubuntu box is laziness.
<Daekdroom> What's next? Will they put 3D back to software? o.o
<Daekdroom> $10 where you live.. They're very expensive here.
<nemo> jAk: freezes after you type your username and password?
<nemo> Daekdroom: where do you live?
<Daekdroom> Brazil
<nemo> huh.
<nemo> I thought they had a good HW market and not-too-evil tariffs
<nemo> Daekdroom: plus, SB16 cards are like 10 years old
<nemo> should be able to get 'em cheap used
<nemo> or SB32
<jAk> yes nemo, it took almost 3 hours to upgrade, and when i select any kernals from the menu none will work...
<Daekdroom> The problem is that not only the import taxes and money convertion (which is about 2,20 and then 70%), they make everything too expensive
<webmaren> running kubuntu 8.10 KDE 4 and my taskbars get all messed up when I run certain applications, anybody know of a fix for this
<nemo> jAk: ok. but, point is, it only freezes when you log in, if you leave it at the GDM screen it is fine?
<nemo> jAk: if so, that will make getting in to debug a lot easier
<jAk> Nemo : it loads ok, and askes for my username/password, then loads with orange screen and freezes... cursor pointer can be moved but nothing else happens
<nemo> Daekdroom: http://www.pricewatch.com/sound_cards/pci.htm  $7 :)
<nemo> jAk: ok. no worries.
<Daekdroom> Woah. But I doubt I'd find used sound cards around here
<nemo> jAk: something it is trying to launch is hanging up - for all I know, compiz.
<crimsun> Daekdroom: libflashsupport is obsolete.  We forcibly remove it in 8.10 if you install flashplugin-nonfree.
<nemo> jAk: do you know your way around a command prompt?
<Daekdroom> crimsun: but I think he was talking about 8.04
<jAk> Nemo, yes
<frosterrj> why won't a launcher launch from my panel?  Made a gedit icon with sudo /usr/bin/gedit in command line, type is application, but nothing happens when clicked
<nemo> jAk: switch to VT1 then and see if anything is being written to .xsession-errors for a start
<nemo> jAk: do you recall if you had compiz enabled by default?
<nemo> frosterrj: gksudo :-p
<jAk> compiz was enabled by default nemo
<Daekdroom> 8.10 was the first version where I had compiz in live CD
<nemo> frosterrj: your question was a bit misleadingly worded. should have said "why won't a *sudo* launcher launch" :)
<frosterrj> nemo: thanks!  that did it.
<nemo> frosterrj: if you want to use sudo you can of course whitelist certain apps to not require a password
<frosterrj> ok... sorry.  kde guy here...
<nemo> frosterrj: hah. same problem in kde dude :-p
<frosterrj> yeah, but i use kdesu in that case.  Only real experience with sudo is in ubuntu.
<nemo> frosterrj: right. well. kdesu is about equal to gksudo
<nemo> frosterrj: and if you've used kdesu you'd know the issue is a graphical prompt ;)
<frosterrj> didnt realize there was a gksudo!
<Daekdroom> kdesu is more like gksu
<frosterrj> gksu that is
<nemo> actually, on my list-of-things-to-do is write a wrapper for virtualbox so their linux install of guest additions is less counter-intuitive
<webmaren> anybody know about the bug where KDE4 panels get all funky looking in the presence of certain applications
<frosterrj> since all the cli stuff is sudo based
<nemo> IMO it should detect if not run as root, look for most likely graphical wrappers to sudo, and failing that, try a graphical alert if DISPLAY is set
<frosterrj> anyone one know what apt sources have the vmware debs?
<nemo> vbox! :)
<Novell> frosterrj: the bundle works fine on 8.10
<frosterrj> i installed it, but now need to get a tinyxp image to install since im running intrepid on aspire one 8gb ssd
<Novell> frosterrj: and what is the problem ?
<frosterrj> only had bad experiences with vbox.  more familiar with vmware.
<mnemoc> there is any ubuntu-way to get rt2400 legacy drivers instead of the broken rt2x00?
<Novell> frosterrj: http://www.vmware.com/download/download.do?downloadGroup=WKST-650-LX
<olegb> hum, seems the latest updates took out wifi on my eee900 :-(
<lwolf> hi
<lwolf> i've got problems with my mouse: i can not focus windows using click. The bug is random and appear after some time once loggued
<lwolf> although it seems that it is linked to xinerama and that xchat shorten the apparition time
<nemo> lwolf: using compiz?
<lwolf> nemo, no, not with xinerama (2 21" + 1 19")
<lwolf> (nvidia 177 drivers )
<nemo> lwolf: ah. I'm out of ideas then - my weird WM bugs have all been compiz related
<lwolf> humm...
<lwolf> witch window manager is a good replacement to metacity ?
<lwolf> i think it is a metacity bug
<lwolf> s/witch/which/
<nemo> heh. dunno. I've only used either one of the two compiz WMs, or metacity these days
<lwolf> i'll go for fluxbox... heard of it recently
<lwolf> ok... not  a metacity bug.........
<lwolf> and probably not a evdev bug unless evdev manage ExplorerPS/2 mouse too....
<lwolf> arge
<lwolf> "Help us, Ubu ntu Kenobi, your are our only hope"
<nemo> lwolf: are you sure it is just focusing that is broken, or maybe all clicking?
<lwolf> nemo, all clicking
<lwolf> mouse move but no click
<nemo> ah. that's a different matter
<nemo> anything in Xorg log?
<nemo> lwolf: also. do you have a synaptic touchpad?
<lwolf> nemo, no synaptic
<nemo> lwolf: darn
<lwolf> i come back once i get metacity back
<lwolf> exit
<mnemoc> how can one know what "touchpad" one has?
<mnemoc> (mine doesn't work, toshiba satellite notebook)
<lwolf> re
<lwolf> nemo, well in Xorg, i've something like "AUDIT: X: client 4 rejected from local host"
<lwolf> but i think it may be linked to my try with fluxbox
<nemo> lwolf: two things
<nemo> 1) try switching to a vt and clicking around in there, then back
<jAk> i can't find xsession-errors? does that mean i don;t have one?
<nemo> 2) (and this one, I'm not sure how it works in X11 these days - try ditching the combined /dev/input/mice in favour of the one specific to your pointer
<nemo> s/days/days)/
<lwolf> nemo, 1) no luck
<nemo> jAk: .xsession-errors
<nemo> jAk: I specifically said "." :-p
<lwolf> nemo, hum... 2)  too much of a pain for the moment, if next saturday the bug is still there will see :)
<nemo> heh
<nemo> lwolf: (2) solved my issues, but they were synaptic related. just throwing it out there.
<lwolf> nemo, was looking for a quick fix
<lwolf> nemo, thank you
<nemo> lwolf: (1) did help me in past, dunno why, 'sactly.
<lwolf> but i think my issues are xinerama related
<lwolf> nemo, (1) force X to "redetect" mouse... It is helpfull with ps2 mouse
<lwolf> :)
<nemo> lwolf: heh. glad you know why.
<nemo> lwolf: although my mouse was usb
<lwolf> anyway, thank you for your help
<lwolf> i'll fallback to my laptop
<nemo> just hanging out here answering as best I can until this download finishes
<nemo> 400 packages to go
<lwolf> lol
<lwolf> at least i was able to make my 3 screen display work this week end, the mouse click problem is a little drawback :)
<Hoover_4000> hello
<lwolf> now, there is only mouse and SLI to get to work
<lwolf> bye
<Volkodav> are they going to upgrade OOo to 3.0 version
<Volkodav> anytime soon ?
<djhash> awesome.. I'm watching my intrepid.. boot.. and I get an error.. no screen found?!!!!
<nemo> Volkodav: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<Volkodav> saw that
<nemo> Volkodav: well then :-p
<nemo> "ey will introduce it later this year"
<Volkodav> but every upgrade it wants to delete debian menu package
<nemo> they
<Volkodav> and all og open office
<nemo> Volkodav: pretty sure you can override certain package upgrades
<nemo> permanently
<Volkodav>  yeah - will have to do it
<nemo> unfortunately can't doublecheck that since I'm in the middle of aforementioned update
<Volkodav> I masked them in gentoo
<nemo> Volkodav: gentoo is now on 3.0
<Volkodav> they must be something similar here
<amrik> i think a recent update came in that fixed the bug with scim yay im so happy
<eth_> My Logitech MX 5500 Revolution desktop set does not work in Ubuntu 8.10 RC after I installed all the available updates. Does anyone know why?
<eth_> It's connected via USB.
<eth_> My PS2 keyboard works fine.
<amrik> eth_: forgive me for asking but what is a mx 5500 desktop set?
<eth_> Keyboard and mouse.
<eth_> From Logitech
<eth_> It worked fine during installation and before the updates.
<nemo> Any interesting errors in dmesg?
<eth_> No, and lsusb says that the usb receiver is connected.
<nemo> eth_: ... and nothing in Xorg log?
<bluefox83> i just started running an update in intrepid, and the left half of my taskbar is absolutely useless...
<eth_> It says "Cannot locate a core keyboard device".
<bluefox83> i can't bring up anything that was running at the time that i startet the update
<bluefox83> *started
<eth_> And something about HAL.
<nemo> eth_: mind posting it?
<eth_> (II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of unput devices. If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyIn.
<eth_> unput = input
<eth_> I have to write in on my laptop because I don't have a PS2 mouse.
<eth_> in = it *
<eth_> Also, my USB keyboard does not work while booting.
<eth_> If that has anything to do with it.
<eth_> It has never worked while booting.
<nemo> eth_: I was thinking more you uploading your entire Xorg log to a pastebin
<eth_> If I boot into Windows XP the keybord and mouse work.
<nemo> eth_: which would not have required typing anything, nor, really, use of a mouse
<eth_> Hold on a few minutes while I upload it.
<nemo> eth_: and similar with dmesg actually
<nemo> just looking for clues
<bigfox> Any word on when Joysticks will work correctly with Intrepid 64bit?
<eth_> http://pastebin.com/m26d4b540 is dmesg.
<eth_> http://pastebin.com/m673f3f5f is Xorg log.
 * nemo reads
<eth_> I just plugged in my old IntelliMouse and its working fine. It's also USB. Weird.. :s
<nemo> eth_: 375-379 of dmesg in that pastebin - that's the devices you are talking about, right?
<nemo> eth_: does the device listed in that dmesg pastebin show up in ls -l /dev/input/by-path/*mouse  ?
<eth_> Yes, those lines.
<eth_> I'll check.
<nemo> hm. the Xorg log does mention the device too
<nemo> (II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver
<eth_> Yes, it says that it configures the mouse and keyboard etc.
<eth_> In the log.
<nemo> #
<nemo> (II) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Configuring as mouse
<nemo> #
<nemo> (II) Logitech Logitech BT Mini-Receiver: Configuring as keyboard
<nemo> yep
<nemo> sorry for pasting the bullets
<nemo> stupid pastebin.com
<eth_> It also shows up in /dev/input/by-path/*mouse
<nemo> eth_: hm. with some input devices switching from hid to old, oh, whatsitcalled...
 * nemo forgets
<nemo> anyway, helps
<eth_> This is weird... usually my front usb ports do not work.
<nemo> eth_: is this a wireless USB mouse?
<eth_> Now they work with the receiver.
<eth_> Yes.
<eth_> Keyboard and mouse works in the front ports.
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/99118
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 99118 in linux-source-2.6.20 "BUG: at drivers/hid/hid-core.c:780 implement()" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<nemo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-549764.html
<nemo> eth_: plugging/unplugging supposedly helps
<Pedrolito> I just installed the RC version of intrepid. Will I need to reinstall it when the final version comes out, or will regular updates suffice?
<nemo> eth_: which could explain why moving it worked for you
<eth_> I've tried that 100 times in the rear ports before.
<nemo> eth_: could try that old input module instead of hid core, if I could remember the name of it
<mercutio22> Hello
<eth_> Okay, well thanks for the help. :)
<eth_> Now everything works after I switched rear-front-rear.
<nemo> http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/2/27/257
<nemo> eth_: trying.  haven't even completed my 8.10 update yet :)
<nemo> 1662 of 1686
<eth_> :)
<Pedrolito> anyone?
<nemo> Pedrolito: regular updates will suffice
<Pedrolito> great! thanks
<eth_> A thing worth noticing is that the bluetooth icon next to the date and time in he top right disappeard after unplug/replug.
<eth_> The receiver is a bluetooth usb dongle.
<nemo> eth_: that last kernel mailing list entry seemed to be blaming a particular program
<eth_> I.e. the keyboard and mouse connect to the dongle via bluetooth.
<nemo> eth_: I got to the bug #99118 just by googling on that weirdness in your Xorg log though
<mercutio22> There's a minor annoying bug that hasn't been fixed in ibex. Is anyone else using an external firewire hard drive here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99118 in linux-source-2.6.20 "BUG: at drivers/hid/hid-core.c:780 implement()" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99118
<nemo> mercutio22: heh. you must be an interesting intersection :)
<nemo> free software and expensive Apple HW ;)
<FFForever> what is a good break program that locks me outta my system for 5-10 mins after every 60mins?
<mercutio22> No, I use Dell
<nemo> FFForever: do you use gnome?
<ripps> Yo, what's up y'al
<FFForever> nemo yeah :)
<nemo> FFForever: System->Preferences->Keyboard->Typing Break
<FFForever> nemo type of test settings?
<nemo> FFForever: that's unrelated
<nemo> FFForever: that's just 'cause other tabs have keyboard change stuff
<FFForever> kool :)
<nemo> and it is type "to"
<nemo> :-p
<FFForever> nemo i was thinking of writing a program that locks gnome but first changes my password for the set time then changes it back :)
<FFForever> and auto unlocking gnome :D
<nemo> FFForever: if you have that little willpower, that's pretty sad :-p
<nemo> FFForever: could be trivially written as a 4 line shell script though
<rhsanborn> I just read an article on Ibex and it has exactly what I've been looking for (better bluetooth and mobile internet support). I know it's coming out in 5 days, but is there really much risk in upgrading a little early?
<nemo> rhsanborn: not that much as far as I'm concerned.  I'm doing it now to beat the rush
<FFForever> nemo its not will power its just some times i really get into programming and yeah thats not good :P
<nemo> rhsanborn: any bug will get pushed out whether you upgrade early or not
<nemo> FFForever: I don't get into the break thing personally
<nemo> FFForever: I used to get repetitive stress, but I eventually figured out that was the keyboard and not the mouse
<nemo> (or, using the keyboard for games which does involve small repeated movements
<rhsanborn> I think I will as well. I've been bugged trying to get internet via bluetooth or usb cable through ym phone
<nemo> )
<nemo> FFForever: so, now I just use the right hand for mouse at home, and left for mouse at work.
<nemo> FFForever: another way to force breaks - drink lots of coffee ;)
<Luke> does ibex still use ntp for the time? my time is off and doesn't seem to be fixing itself
<nemo> Luke: should - do you run a local time server, or just use the pool?
<FFForever> nemo coffee is nasty :)
<Luke> nemo: pool
<nemo> FFForever: coffee is good for you :-p
<Luke> nemo: just seems there are no GUI settings for the ntp stuff anymore?
<nemo> FFForever: main source of antioxidants for north americans, not to mention the benefit to neural dendrite growth
<FFForever> no it stunts ur growth :(
<nemo> FFForever: I'm all done growing
<FFForever> i have hopes of growing taller :)
<FFForever> i doubt it but it is worth the hope :D
<nemo> Luke: probably got rearranged. I'm in middle of installing right now.  if you don't find it, I probably will in, oh, about an hour :)
<Luke> nemo: i've heard coffee was good for you too... up to 6 cups.
<Luke> nemo: kk =)
<nemo> Luke: I don't go over 3 cups
<nemo> Luke: well, sometimes 4
<Luke> i try not to but sometimes work gets long
<FFForever> + why drink coffee if it does nothing to my system?
<ripps> I hate the flavor and smell of coffee
<nemo> FFForever: if it does nothing you're not drinking enough of it :)
<FFForever> i don't get the energy most people get from drinking it :(
<nemo> ripps: you just need to get properly addicted :D
<Luke> haha
<FFForever> namo i drank a whole pot one day in an hour and a half....
<nemo> FFForever: how you drink coffee impacts the effect
<ripps> I'll just drink diet mountain dew
<nemo> FFForever: yes. that's the wrong way to drink it
<nemo> FFForever: you need to sip it
<FFForever> lol :P
<FFForever> binge drinking for the win :)
<nemo> FFForever: good way to OD
<nemo> as well as not stretching out the coffee rush
<nemo> FFForever: but the effects are certainly subtle.
<nemo> kind of coffee matters too
<nemo> I looove my french roast in a french press  mmmmm
<FFForever> starbucks :D
<nemo> maximum coffee abuse
<nemo> starbucks is too expensive for me
<ripps> nemo: what coffee would you recommend for someone who doesn't like coffee
<nemo> granted, french press was taking too long, nowdays I stick with my Keurig coffee maker and "emeril's big easy" brand kcups
<FFForever> nemo same here but if i am going to drink coffee i might as well get the good stuff :)
<nemo> they have best punch
<nemo> ripps: tea? :)
<nemo> FFForever: best coffee is coffee you make yourself :-p
<ripps> lol, I guess I'll go drink some tea
<nemo> ripps: white tea - yummy
<nemo> lots of good stuff too
<nemo> although of course black has more of a kick
<nemo> green is a decent compromise, although I like the flavour of white better.
<nemo> damn. only a quarter of way through upgrade, but all of a sudden my gnome menus got ridiculously quick
<nemo> I wonder what got fixed
<ripps> Did they start preloading menu icons?
<bigfox> Any word on when Joysticks will work correctly with Intrepid 64bit?
<scorch> anyone haveing Latency problems with the new network manager
<scorch> ?
<scorch> wireless
<coppro> just connection problems
<coppro> no latency issues to speak of :/
<scorch> hrm
<bigfox> I had to blow away the network Manager configuration files after upgrade to get network working.
<coppro> bigfox: how?
<scorch> I am having with wireless connection.  Connecting to an AP with the same SSID, and have the same problems I have ad before.  latency, but not as bad....     I edited the settings for the connection and specified the mac address of the AP as well
<coppro> you can connect though?
<scorch> yeah
<coppro> you have one up on me then. I have to completely disable networkmanager to connect
<scorch> damn
<PerfectExodus> Afternoon! When I did a recent update, I can no longer connect to any wireless.  Setting the ESSID via ifconfig or iwconfig manually does not work.  There is a button that is greyed out that says "Auto eth0" and that wasnt there before.
<PerfectExodus> Anyone have any suguestions?
<coppro> try turning off networkmanager and trying again
<coppro> that's what I have to do
<PerfectExodus> How do I do that?
<coppro> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
<PerfectExodus> thanks
<bigfox> coppro:  I had to delete everything in /etc/NetworkManager
<coppro> then configure and connect manually
<coppro> bigfox: that is safe?
<bigfox> coppro:  probably not.
<coppro> heh
<coppro> I suppose I can zap it then reinstall or something
<bigfox> coppro:  even then, I had to fight with it a bit longer to get it working.
<coppro> how do I force debpkg to reinstall a package without killing all the dependencies?
<coppro> actually, there's only 1 dependency
<coppro> so I guess I'll go for it
<PerfectExodus> is there a good writeup on manual wireless config?
<coppro> the iwconfig manpage?
<bigfox> coppro:  I use synaptic to mark package for reinstallation.
<coppro> (don't forget to run dhclient afterwards)
<PerfectExodus> coppro: why is it that the simple answers are generally best?
<coppro> PerfectExodus: because they require less thinking for me
<kansascanuck> Hello all.  How has the candidate release been working?  Is it stable enough to use daily on a Dell Inspiron 1420?
<coppro> it better be
<scorch> been ok for me
<coppro> but there's been sound and networking issues
<scorch> yeah thAT
<coppro> the repos are locking in less than 48 hours though, so it better be pretty close to stable!
<bigfox> kansascanuck:  are you planning on installing 32 bit or 64 bit?
<kansascanuck> Is the best way to update my current Hardy release using Alt-F2?
<kansascanuck> 32 bit
<coppro> this will probably kill my wireless though
<scorch> terminal>>update-manager -d
<coppro> so talk to you guys later
<bigfox> kansascanuck: should be fine then.  I haven't had many problems with 32 bit.
<kansascanuck> if I update let's say today what advice would you give to me?
<scorch> cross you fingers
<scorch> and it take about an hour to update
<bigfox> kansascanuck: backup your files first.
<scorch> if u currently have ubuntu that is
<coppro> nope :( networkmanager is still stupid
<coppro> even after wiping /etc/NetworkManager
<Turl> hi
<kansascanuck> I do have hardy now.  Will it keep my current drivers and will I need to reset my icons and backgrounds and the like?  (I currently have Hardy looking like OSX)
<Turl> is there any way to disable that "apt-xapian-index" thing?
<scorch> what is Ad-Hoc?
<coppro> scorch: another computer
<Turl> scorch, Ad-Hoc is normally used for wifi connections, meaning from one pc to another
<coppro> an ad-hoc network has no base point
<scorch> ah
<Turl> there's no router
<coppro> whereas a managed network does (and the router will be in master mode)
<scorch> what is system setting in network manager?
<scorch> the checkbox?
<scorch> i mean, the check box
<Turl> it's for system-wide use
<scorch> ah
<Turl> all the users can connect to that wifi/eth/whatever
<scorch> yeha
<PerfectExodus> So im still not understanding something:  iwconfig lists wlan0 as "active" and ifconfig lists eth0 as "up" but thats it... should they not be the same.  Side note:  iwconfig also lists eth0 as "no wireless extention"
<kansascanuck> ﻿I do have hardy now.  Will it keep my current drivers and will I need to reset my icons and backgrounds and the like?  (I currently have Hardy looking like OSX)
<Turl> PerfectExodus, run iwconfig wlan0 and check the essid :p
<scorch> kanas: it will change the background
<scorch> kansas: but everything else will stay the same, or just be upgraded
<PerfectExodus> Turl: when I do that, it gives me the essid I assigned
<bigfox> kansascanuck: I don't know if it will keep your current look.  I have found driver support in Intrepid is better.
<Turl> is it unencrypted, wep, wpa or what?
<nemo> ripps: isn't so much icon loading, everything just seems snappier.
<PerfectExodus> Turl: totally open at this point for testing..
<scorch> what is the difference between the BSSID, and MAC address fields in network manager for network settings?
<kansascanuck> bigfox:  I like my system looking like OSX but I am sure I get it looking like it again pretty quickly.  What is the best way to back up my system?
<PerfectExodus> The machine I am on now is connected to the same network.
<Turl> PerfectExodus, then if the essid is ok you need an ip, try with sudo dhclient wlan0
<bigfox> Copy everything in your home folder to something else, like a thumb drive or dvd, or if it is very big, an external hard drive.
<scorch> what is the difference between the BSSID, and MAC address fields in network manager for network settings?
<PerfectExodus> Turl:  I get "send_packet: Network is down"
<kansascanuck> Thanks bigfox.
<Turl> PerfectExodus, mhm...
<Turl> do you have dhcp on that wifi network?
<ripps> Why is video playback so much better with the server kernel?
<bigfox> kansascanuck:  that way, if anything go's wrong and the system is unbootable, you have your data at least.
<PerfectExodus> Turl: yes, im gonna try with essid = any
<Turl> PerfectExodus: any=disconnected ;)
<bigfox> kansascanuck: backing that stuff up every so often is a good idea anyway.
<FFForever> is there a ppa with amarok 2 beta?
<PerfectExodus> Turl: Ah, then I read the man page wrong...
<Turl> PerfectExodus, do you have a GUI on that PC?
<PerfectExodus> Turl: yes
<Turl> is it GNOME?
<PerfectExodus> Turl: yes
<Turl> do you have network-manager?
<PerfectExodus> Turl: I disabled it for testing, as it wasn't working either
<Turl> what card do you have?
<PerfectExodus> Turl: Intel 3945
<Turl> can you sudo lswh -C network ?
<PerfectExodus> lswh not found
<Turl> lshw, sorry
<scorch> Turl: what is the difference between the BSSID, and MAC address fields in network manager for network settings?
<PerfectExodus> AH! logical name is not wlan0, but wmaster-
<PerfectExodus> *wmaster0
<kempokempo> hello all, anyone got any advice on getting intel series 4 graphics working in 8.10? thanks
<PerfectExodus> That doesnt work either, wmaster0 = no wireless extentions
<PerfectExodus> is there a way to change the logical ID?
<Turl> PerfectExodus, what driver was it using?
<platius> what is the password that is being asked for to enter a WPA key?
<Turl> scorch, I think bssid is the router's mac?
<Turl> anyway, in my setup I left MAC empty and it works fine
<PerfectExodus> Turl: it doesn't say, it does say however *-netowkr DISABLED... thats prolly not what I want
<PerfectExodus> Correction, driver=iwl3945
<ad_> hey, im having a problem with an intrepid upgrade.  When I click places and then try to select any folder in my /home an error appears stating unable to create CD/DVD /home/documents is not a valid disc image.  However I can open documents in the same folders with terminl
<Turl> PerfectExodus, can you go to system->prefs->network config?
<PerfectExodus> Yes
<ad_> it may have something to do with the upgrade not installing ubuntulooks for some reason, when i go to install this package it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop so dont fancy running it
<Turl> try enabling it and setting your essid there
<angusthefuzz> ad_: there is a bug report filed for what you are describing
<Turl> ad_, no problem removing ubuntu-desktop
<Turl> it's a metapackage
<Turl> you can reinstall it later
<PerfectExodus> Turl:  I can't.  There is no option.
<M4rotku> does anyone know if Intrepid fixes the hibernate suspend problems?
<ad_> ok so there is no way of fixing the issue with not being able to use the places menu yet
<ad_> and also installed ubunutlooks now it says this theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine is not isntalled yet i just installed it
<Turl> PerfectExodus, you mean, the wifi card isn't listed?
<PerfectExodus> yes
<ad_> will a fresh install solve the issue?
<angusthefuzz> ad_: see bug reports #287917, #284722 and #287052 perhaps you can confirm one of them
<Turl> PerfectExodus, no idea then :S
<PerfectExodus> Thanks anyway... I'll play with it some more later.
<ad_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/287052
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287052 in ubuntu "Personal file locations in "places" not working" [Undecided,New]
<ad_> that sounds riught but it comes up with a disc program
<ad_> hey, im having a problem with an intrepid upgrade.  When I click places and then try to select any folder in my /home an error appears stating unable to create CD/DVD /home/documents is not a valid disc imag
<ad_> will a fresh install not fix this
<ad_> i can live with using nautilus for a while anyway but just stumped to why i get the error in themes menu about the theme will now be as intended because the required GTK+ engine is not installed
<larsemil> hmm i dont get my ubuntu mobile image to be bootable after dd
<hollunder> hi there. Is empathy the default IM-client now?
<hollunder> If so, it would be nice to know if it is compiled with VoIP support
<samuraipenguin> Hi all... i've got a system installed with the 8.10 beta, and i'm having issues installing atheros wifi drivers.  I can't find the ath5k .deb, and i cant find kernel headers for my kernel to compile it myself(2.6.27-4).
<samuraipenguin> any ideas on where i can find the correct headers?  I dont' want to try installing a new kernel by hand...
<jameswf> they do not come dwn as part of buile-essential
<jameswf> *build
<legend2440> no floppy suport in intrepid?
<samuraipenguin> I don't have a wired connection to use to grab them, jameswf.
<samuraipenguin> I guess the other option is to download the RC and install it
<ripps> samuraipenguin: I think you need the linux-backport-modules to get atheros working (or so I hear). You can probably download the deb for it.
<demontager> why alsamixer shows only one channel "Master"? Where is other tunes?
<legend2440> no floppy support on intrepid?
<samuraipenguin> yeah, there's no package for 2.6.27-4 though.
 * samuraipenguin bites the bullet and downloads the new iso
<jameswf> try ath9k
<jameswf>  /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<Alpo\> hello
<Alpo\> I need help with X not working in intrepid
<bigfox> Aplo\:  Does it just not come up, or does it crash?
<Alpo\> Neither my ati card or my integrated video card work,
<Alpo\> even with vesa driver
 * jameswf is working wih ati
<Alpo\> with ati card it crashes and with the intedrated it gives me 'no screens found'
<bigfox> AlpoDid you use EnvyNG or Envy to install your video drivers
<jameswf> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] Works anyway
<Alpo\> bigfox: i installed with aptitude
<DanaG> argh, damned nv can't even play a frickin' 640x480 video in mplayer.
<Alpo\> the driver forom ubuntu repo
<DanaG> It plays about 3 frames... and then stops upating display.
<bigfox> Alpo\:  Remove the video driver then delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<scorch> I am having with wireless connection.  Connecting to an AP with the same SSID, and have the same problems I have ad before.  latency, but not as bad....     I edited the settings for the connection and specified the mac address
<bigfox> Alpo\: X should reconfigure itself on reboot.
<Hoover_4000> the ubuntu savers are so busy i usually download at over 1mb/s now am downloading at 70-90kb/second
<DanaG> nvidia is on my list of companies to never buy anything from.
<DanaG> The only other company on that list: Creative.
<x1250> creative is on my list too
<racquad> hi guys! i have recently upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and mi wifi worked fine. but, few days ago, i did a dist-upgrade and it stopped.
<kempokempo> hi - i'm a massive linux noob - how do i force linux to use intel drivers for graphics, rather than vesa? I've got the gma x4500MHD (i know there are some issues - but thought i'd read these were fixed in 8.10... which i've installed, but i'm still stuck in 800x600 and no compviz)
<racquad> the ath5k module is gone!!!
<racquad> does anyone have any clue?
<DanaG> X-Fi* Extreme Audio, for surround sound**  on laptops!
<DanaG> * X-Fi Extreme Audio is not an X-Fi... or even an Audigy 1.  It's an SBLive!.
<DanaG> ** must pay 30 bucks more for speaker attachment, not included.
<vega> racquad: somebody just mentioned same problem 10min ago
<racquad> vega: really? any solution?
<evandar__> hi, after upgrade to intrepid i can't see my battery remaign time, it says that it couldn't determine remaigning time, any suggestions? ntb: HP pavilion
<vega> 21:49 < jameswf> try ath9k
<vega> 21:49 < jameswf>  /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<legend2440> intrepid doesnt have floppy support?
<racquad> vega: i did. nothing happened
<vega> racquad: ok, not familiar with the prob myself..
<racquad> vega: thanks anyway
<interflo1> My Broadcom 4318 card stopped working after updating to Intrepid.  It says it's activated in the hardware manager and I can see other wireless networks in wifi-radar but I can't connect to any of them.  Anyone know what's going on?
<scorch> evandar_: same thing here....  say I am on battery power at 0%
<legend2440> according to ubuntu forum you have to type   sudo modprobe floppy to enable floppy drives. is there somewhere i can add "floppy" so the module loads at boot?
<scorch> evandar_: not sure wttf
<jameswf> who uses floppy drives anymore
<interflo1> grandpa
<evandar__> scorch: im googling it now, bug documented
<scorch> lol
<ToHellWithGA> do y'all know how i could set the mouse behavior to double-click (the default is single-click) mode in kde applications in gnome?
<ToHellWithGA> my mother bought a USB floppy drive when her new computer came without a floppy drive
<ToHellWithGA> she uses floppies to take things between her new and old computers
<ToHellWithGA> both have CDRW drives
<ToHellWithGA> both are on a LAN
<legend2440> jameswf: i still have an eight track player. no i'm just curious. in hardy floppy drive worked
<ToHellWithGA> she just doesn't know
<bigfox> ToHellWithGA: How old is her old computer?
<ToHellWithGA> pentium d
<ToHellWithGA> the older one is pentium 3
<bigfox> ToHellWithGA:  What OS?
<ToHellWithGA> i can't pin it down to years for you exactly
<jum> good evening everybody, when I click on "Activate" on propietary drivers dialog, nothing happens. so I tried with the official ati linux driver, but there comes the error: http://pastie.org/300949
<scorch> evandar_: ok, let me know what it says
<jum> what can I do?
<ToHellWithGA> bigfox: windows 2000 and windows xp
<bigfox> ToHellWithGA:  Perhaps a thumb drive would work better for her.
<ToHellWithGA> i'm telling you man she just doesn't know
<ToHellWithGA> network sharing is too simple but she won't let me set it up
<ToHellWithGA> she fears the internet at large will hack her despite both machines being behind a router
<Daekdroom> To blacklist a driver I should put it on /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist right?
<Turl> to make floppys work, just run
<legend2440> jum: i have ati radeon 9600. i followed this guide to get fglrx working   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<Turl> "sudo modprobe floppy"
<Turl> and It'll start working (but just for this boot)
<bigfox> ToHellWithGA:  A thumb drive would be much better.  Its like the floppy but much bigger and without all the suck.
<legend2440> Turl: yes i know about  sudo modprobe floppy. just curious if there is somewhere i can add line  "floppy" so module starts on boot up
<Turl> I think you can add it to /etc/modules
<Turl> or sth similar
<legend2440> Turl: ok thanks
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<jum> legend2440 thank you very much I will see if it works for me
<legend2440> jum: ok good luck
<Hoover_4000> ok i need help i installed kde inside ubuntu but i want to remove it how do i do that
<Daekdroom> How do I REALLY blacklist a module?
<Turl>  /etc/modules/blacklist?
<DasEi> ﻿Hoover_4000:sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Hoover_4000> dasEi
<Alpo\> i did uninstall ati driver and restart hal and gdm,
<Alpo\> and still no x
<Hoover_4000> i tried that but i can still log in to kde
<Hoover_4000> so its still there
<Alpo\> i also deleted xorg.conf
<DasEi> ﻿Hoover_4000:use synaptic-manager , search kde
<Hoover_4000> ok
<Hoover_4000> so should i remove all programs in synaptic manager containing kde
<legend2440> Turl: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Turl> yeah that one
<DasEi> kde- sth < yes, or read the description
<Daekdroom> legend2440: I put the module there but it keeps trying to modprobe it on the boot
<bigfox> Alpo\:  I'm stumped then.  Sorry.
<DanaG> What module?
<bigfox> Alpo\:  Does it give any erroes?
<Daekdroom> saa7134-alsa and saa7134
<DanaG> You can try removing the module from the linux tree.
<bigfox> err... ErroRs
<Daekdroom> If I could boot it, maybe >.>
<DanaG> /lib/modules/`uname -r`/whatever
<DanaG> saa7134... what is that, anyway?
<Daekdroom> Capture card module
<Alpo\> bigfox: (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file and (EE) No devices detected
<Daekdroom> Caused trouble in every devel version since 7.10, as far as I know
<bigfox> Alpo\:  Try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Alpo\> bigfox: now it does not complain about /dev/fb0, but doesn't work either
<bigfox> Alpo\: Did you try a reboot?
<Alpo\> bigfox: no, i just restarted gdm
<bigfox> Alpo:\ Reboot
<Assid> ??release
<Assid> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Assid> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Assid> hrmm 30th
<squid0> hello. I am suffering from a bug with the intel X driver, and I need to set an option in xorg.conf . however, there is none set by the installation! how can I know how to set it up, etc. ? also , is there no (graphical) tool to select an Xorg driver?
<jacobw-uk> hi
<jacobw-uk> i've got a few probs, minor but would like some help anyway
<legend2440> Daekdroom: i think you add module to   /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Daekdroom> legend2440: it's not a restricted module
<jacobw-uk> oddly enough neither Banshee nor Rhytmbox seem able to download podcasts, Banshee says it is downloading the podcast but it doesn't not appear on the disk
<Daekdroom> wait, I got it :p
<jacobw-uk> Rhythmbox just sits on waiting for as long you let it
<ripps> jacobw-uk: I think amarok can handle podcasts.
<jacobw-uk> hmm yes but it doesn't work that well with the gnome desktop
<jacobw-uk> also, is there a lot of bugs atm because its RC time?
<legend2440> where do you add a module in intrepid so it loads on boot?  there is no   /etc/modules folder on mine. do i just create one?
<Daekdroom> It's not a folder
<jacobw-uk> i've got another bug with desktop effects where the title bar disappears
<coppro> bug #1 is funny
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<vega> legend2440: it's a file, add it there
<ripps> legend2440: /etc/modprobe.d
<legend2440> vega: doh  ok found it i was looking for a folder
<squid0> how do I generate an xorg.conf for Intrepid?
<Turl> squid0, run in recovery mode and select xfix
<squid0> Turl: awesome, thanks
<squid0> Turl: and will I be able to select a driver for the graphics card?
<Daekdroom> You don't have to
<Turl> squid0, no
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu detects it. You only have to if you want to use other driver
<Turl> if you want to select a driver run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<squid0> but that's my problem: there's a bug with the intel driver, and I need to change to use another one
<Turl> run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then
<squid0> Turl: running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't give me an option as to drivers
<Daekdroom> That command no longer asks the driver you want to use
<Turl> but I mean without -phigh
<Turl> squid0, then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the driver line manually
<squid0> Turl: but I'm not sure what to put!
<squid0> vesa?
<squid0> i810?
<DanaG> What video card?
<Turl> vesa should always work, don't expect acceleration nor good res though :p
<DanaG> What video card?
<Turl> try i810 if it's an intel card
<DanaG> actually, if it's Intel... you shouldn't even need xorg.conf.
<squid0> Turl: ok
<htrejh> hi
<squid0> DanaG: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM
<htrejh> right now system cleaner is in the main gnome menu, wouldn't it be better in the administration menu?
<squid0> DanaG: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/138256 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/288859
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 138256 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop hangs on lid close unless ForceEnablePipeA option enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Then use "intel" as the driver.
<DanaG> Or in fact, you can even have a Device section that specifies only that option, and no Driver at all!
<squid0> ok!
<squid0> so what would I write?
<luca_> hi to everyone
<luca_> I have a problem: I do apt-get update routinely, yet according to the update-manager I have not updated the repository information in the lsat 10 days
<DanaG> 	Identifier	"Any name is fine here"
<DanaG> 	Option		"ForceEnablePipeA" "true"
<DanaG> And these two things around it:
<DanaG> Section "Device"                  EndSection
<luca_> I have no idea as to why it behaves this way, any ideas?
<Daekdroom> DanaG: Removing the module from linux tree might make an error able that stops the boot?
<squid0> DanaG: awesome, thanks. I'll give it a shot
<Daekdroom> *an error that stops the boot
<ripps> htrejh: good point, submit a bug report so they know about that.
<htrejh> just saw bug is fixed but not yet released
<htrejh> btw, the new fast user switch applet sucks
<ripps> htrejh: why: It saves me room by not having to have to applets for users and logging out.
<htrejh> why not leave the old shutdown button? :s
<ripps> htrejh: if you don't like it. remove it and put the shutdown button back.
<luca_> someone expierencing my same problems with the repositories?
<ripps> luca_: I'm guessing not, what's the problem
<U238Willy> just a note someone can make i hope... kwallet is open and yet konqueror and kmail still require my passwords which are now gone and I have to go look for them..
 * U238Willy sighs
<ripps> luca_: are you using the main server for updates?
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> compiz is making Xorg leak
<nekostar> no compiz = no Xorg leak
<nekostar> ;_;
<crdlb> nekostar: driver?
<ripps> I'm using ati open source w/ compiz, and my xorg is no bigger than usual.
<chad> having all kinds of weird issues with 8.10 today, my user account has lost rights to his own desktop.  Shows with a lock in nautalis s
<NET||abuse1> chad: no issues like that here,,, sounds nasty
<chad> NET||abuse1: any clue as to how to fix it ?
<chad> seems root owns it now
<nekostar> crdlb
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.27-7-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[19 hours, 46 minutes] | cpu[Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz SMP (4 processors), 2399.998 MHz (19200.08 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 1680x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2 powered by NVIDIA Cor
<nekostar> poration with driver 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.80] | xchat[Version: 2.8.6] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<chad> nm .. that was just a stupid question .. lol
<crdlb> nekostar: ok, I blame nvidia then
<nekostar> chad actually its easy to fix
<chad> nekostar: yeah i already did .. feeling stupid right now
<nekostar> just create a new user account. then chown your normal one to match with it.
<nekostar> or chown those over to the original user and delete/backup and replace everything in there ;)
<chad> yepo
<nekostar> i went through the painful process of inventing a home partition on my own many years ago
<nekostar> l,ol
<chad> lol
<chad> yeah not fun
<nekostar> [meaning of course no one told me about it]
<nekostar> :D\
<nekostar> i was so stoked
<nekostar> ZOMG I CAN REINSTALL SAME NAME AND BOOM
<nekostar> lol
<mrwizard> I'm having horrible issues with X (http://paste.ubuntu.com/62996/)
<chad> ha
<nekostar> crdlb sounds reasonable i suppose
<nekostar> considering compiz.real never gets too large, and though emerald has had a leak as long as ive been using it, yeah...'
<nekostar> crdlb if i go rite to nvidia is there a later driver?
<chad> mrwizard: if you are running it in virtualbox you need to install the client utils to get the correct video drivers installed i think
<nekostar> its not that i wanna break the package upgrade method.. but...
<mrwizard> chad: thank you very much, I'll give it a whirl
<luca_> ripps: sorry man I did not see your response :( yeah I am using the main server
<luca_> ripps: I can connect and seemingly update fine, but still the system signals problems .. I have updated using graphical front-ends, dselect, aptitude, apt-get, still I have problems :(
<interflo1> My Broadcom 4318 card stopped working after updating to Intrepid.  It says it's activated in the hardware manager and I can see other wireless networks in wifi-radar but I can't connect to any of them.  Anyone know what's going on?
<luca_> interflo1: define "can't connect to any". If you are using NetworkManager and try to connect to a network, what does the program spit out?
<ripps> luca_: Hmm... I'm not sure. Double check to make sure that intrepid-security and intrepid-update are checked in the updates tab in Software Sources.
<luca_> ripps: I already checked, even tried to see if manually disabling/enabling some repositories did have some effect
<luca_> ripps: I fear however the problem lies within apt-file or apt-build, I have both installed
<interflo1> luca_:  I don't get any messages.  I set up Network Connections to automatically connect to my router but it doesn't seem to want to.
<ripps> luca_: then I don't know.
<mrwizard> chad: thank you very much, it works perfectly now
<luca_> ripps: thanks anyway :(
<nekostar> gm
<luca_> interflo1: do you have set up the connection using the NetworkManager icon?
<crdlb> nekostar: I doubt that would help; there hasn't been much driver development since 177
 * nekostar sighs
<nekostar> well on the upside crdlb i was already planning on a new vid card and mobo
<nekostar> i was gonna get more ram but i'm still not quite happy /w 64bit
<luca_> interflo1: sorry if i am asking banal questions but I want to understand what's going on :)
<mrwizard> and I'm not sure if my next question should be in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1. It's a problem that existed before upgrading, but still exists
<nekostar> for the most part quite nice
<crdlb> nekostar: how much videoram?
<nekostar> 512
<crdlb> hmm
<interflo1> luca_: I don't get a NetworkManager icon like I did in hardy
<crdlb> you seem to be hitting the "fix" for the black window bug
<nekostar> crdlb ?
<crdlb> where instead of breaking, it just leaks memory
<nekostar> i dont have that
<nekostar> ooh
<nekostar> why leak into Xorg
<nekostar> nvm
<luca_> interflo1: ok this is the problem. Go into the terminal and tell me what it does say after a "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart"
<nekostar> Xorg calls that to play with compiz rite?
<nekostar> hm
<crdlb> normally, I wouldn't expect that with 512MB of videoram, but maybe your high resolution is making it worse
<nekostar> its just a 22" mon
<nekostar> i always see leaks on emerald
<crdlb> I don't doubt that
<nekostar> if i wanna save some ram just go to metacity kill em and comp and go back in
<interflo1> luca_: NetworkManager stopped and started just fine
<nekostar> crdlb but i also stay up for a month at a time
<nekostar> avg
<luca_> interflo1: then alt+f2: nm-applet
<nekostar> i try not to update core packages :P
<luca_> interflo1: if the icon does not pop up in the tray, try from the terminal
<nekostar> [core in this case meaning something that requires a restart]
<nekostar> and the other problem crdlb
<nekostar> is i think my dvd drives dead
<interflo1> luca_: aha, that did the trick
<nekostar> so i didnt really quite do a clean install
<luca_> interflo1: and check you have installed the network-manager-gnome package :)
<nekostar> i took and selected every package in my system for removal.
<nekostar> all of them.
<nekostar> then selected ubuntu-desktop
<nekostar> then let it remove everything else :P
<luca_> interflo1: ok then it's simply a matter of understanding why it does not autostart ... in any case, try to configure the network now :)
<interflo1> luca_: the networkmanager was installed, it just wasn't started up for some reason in intrepid
<nekostar> but it gets better
<nekostar> the source is from my other install
<nekostar> which i rsyncd over
<nekostar> :D
<interflo1> luca_: i was able to connect just fine now =D
<luca_> interflo1: got it, making the hack to autostart is quite simple
<luca_> interflo1: I just do not understand why it was not set up like this from the beginning :D
<nekostar> so i have to manually copy my kernels over b/c i forgot to leave a boot grub can read
<interflo1> luca_: i can figure out how to make it autostart just fine, thanks for the help
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> encrypted iirc
<luca_> interflo1: np man :)
 * nekostar sighs
<interflo1> luca_: i wish i knew, i thought it was some issue with intrepid and my wireless
<nekostar> i really need to go to newegg
<luca_> interflo1: luckily it was something much simplier :)
<interflo1> luca_: now to restart and see if it gives me any trouble on a fresh boot
<luca_away> interflo1: good :)
<luca_away> if anyone does have problems with repository update, or has seen a warning saying that repo information has not been updated in days, please signal me
<luca_away> I am in this situation and at my wit's end :(
<interflo1> luca_: it worked flawlessly.  now i can enjoy intrepid :)
<Turms> luca_away: sorry, i could read just some of your lines, what is yr problem?
<luca_away> Turms: well I have quite a strange problem .. I do repo updates every date
<Turms> luca_away: ok
<luca_away> Turms: but according to the update-manager, I have not updated the information in 10 days
<Daekdroom> How do I prevent udev from detecting a device and modprobing the module?
<mneptok> luca_away: sudo apt-get update
<luca_away> Turms: I have tried to update via cli or graphical, using different front-ends, still the same error, even if I disable most repos
<mneptok> Daekdroom: blacklist the module
<luca_away> Turms: wish it would be that simple :)
<Daekdroom> mneptok: What's the plan B?
<Turms> luca_away: Wellark i do not know if the problem is the same
<Daekdroom> I tried blacklisting, it didn't work. I deleted it from the kernel tree. It didn't work.
<Turms> luca_away: but i started having problems with kernel 2.6.27
<haydn> Can anyone explain why Flash plays without having a player installed.
<Turms> luca_away: so i filed a bug tu ubuntu and then i did the same with kernel.org
<Turms> luca_away: try these comands: ....
<luca_away> Turms: ready to :)
<Turms> luca_away: sudo su -
<luca_away> k
<Turms> luca_away: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_timestams
<Turms> luca_away: STOP
<Turms> luca_away: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_timestamps
<luca_away> already corrected
<luca_away> Turms: no output
<Turms> luca_away: exit
<Turms> luca_away: try apt-get update
<luca_away> k
<luca_away> ok
<luca_away> the command you gave before is to print the connections done, isn't it?
<luca_away> Turms: update finished
<Turms> luca_away: did it work?
<Turms> luca_away: no it is a real nasty bug
<Turms> luca_away: did it work?
<luca_away> Turms: I do not know yet because I have some upgrades to do and the update-manager does not tell anything if I do not do those updates
<luca_away> Turms: still, the error icon remains :(
<luca_away> Turms: I am making the upgrades
<luca_away> Turms: exactly the echo command I issued what was it for?
<Turms> luca_away: well it is a workaround for a bug in tcp stack in kernel 2.6.27
<luca_away> in more laymanish terms...? :)
<luca_away> I know what a stack is, but not specifically tcp
<Turms> luca_away: when you start a connection to some site you send a SYN packet
<Turms> luca_away: the remote site answers with an ACK packet
<luca_away> ok
<luca_away> ook
<luca_away> following you so far
<Turms> luca_away: at kernel.org they say that the tcp options could put in whatever position within the syn packet
<mike-solidus> hey guys, my gtk apps aren't themed at all, and on startup thier color scheme is default
<Turms> luca_away: but it seems that some router get confused if some options are not in a certain order
<TavoX> Is there anyone with ubuntu 8.10 and intel hda audio that's got sound working?
<mike-solidus> also kwin crashes every startup
<luca_away> ok
<luca_away> so the router is not able to forward the syn packet?
<TavoX> I've got a toshiba m105 that works in 8.04 but doesn't in intrepid
<Turms> luca_away: this situation prevented me and a full bunch of others from connecting or had difficolties in doing so
<Turms> luca_away: exactly
<luca_away> Turms: well I had no difficulties whatsoever in connecting to the internet in these days
<luca_away> Turms: this is the good news .. bad news is, warning still there :)
<Turms> luca_away: ok, so most probably your problem is different
<luca_away> Turms: it would certainly seem so
<chad> does anyone know how to get the package libltdl3 to install in 8.10?  the package seems to be orphaned and i cant find the package that replaced it
<Turms> luca_away: listen, what is the output of apt-get update?
<luca_away> Turms: mine is an annoying problem but of little consequence; I can still update fine, and have no other sympthoms so far
<Turms> luca_away: ok :-)
<luca_away> Turms: nothing strange; let me put it into a pastebin, just one second
<Turms> luca_away: ok
<luca_away> Turms: http://pastebin.com/d251bccd6
<chad> !libltdl3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libltdl3
<Turms> ok
<chad> !libltdl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libltdl
<luca_away> Turms: it seems it ignores a bunch of repos, but I do not know how to force it to check
<chuckf> has anyone had an issue with intrepid where it will not open windows after the intial login to a gnome session?
<Turms> luca_away: have you tried with a different sources.list?
<luca_away> Turms: no; i tried to select/deselect the repos, but not a brand new sources
<musikgoat> luca_away: just to let you know, my update ign's a number of repo's as well, i don't know why it is, but i've always seen it like that
<luca_away> musikgoat: ok thanks :)
<luca_away> Turms: ok generating a new sources.list
<luca_away> I think the problem is in the apt-build :(
<Turms> luca_away: i'm curious! :-D  wait just a moment, i start intrepid in my pc
<luca_away> Turms: ok :D
<Turms> luca_away: i've never used apt-build, apt-spy yes
<luca_away> Turms: could you pastebin your sources please? :)
<Turms> luca_away: no, i'll send you it via dcc if you like
<luca_away> ok
<luca_away> but wait a sec
<luca_away> I have done a little experiment ... let's see now
<luca_away> one sec that it takes time to upgrade ..
<chad> does anyone know how to get the package libltdl3 to install in 8.10?  the package seems to be orphaned and i cant find the package that replaced it
<Daekdroom> chad: try sudo apt-cache search bltdl3
<luca_away> Turms: nothing :(
<luca_away> Turms: if you can fire up dcc...
<chad> Daekdroom: yeah did i have all those installed but no dice still, seems they are all missing the libltd3 library
<andresmh> how do I remove the name of the day from the gnome panel?  I want it to say just "Oct 26 18:01" instead of "Sun Oct 26 18:01"
<luca_away> Turms: thanks, trying it right now :)
<chad> Daekdroom: libltdl7-dev  is the one it says .. but it doesnt contain the lib i need to compile this app
<Turms> luca_away: prego! :-D
<Daekdroom> chad: Well. I have no idea then.
<chad> Anyone know how to install gyachi in 8.10 then ?
<chad> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<a1len> Is it possible to mount Vista and get my music over to Ubuntu?
<chad> a1len: ntfs ?
<Daekdroom> yea
<a1len> chad: Yes. Ubuntu too; it's in a virtual-box.
<luca_away> Turms: does not seem to function :-(
<luca_away> at this point, I daresay it is not a problem of apt-get or repos :(
<Turms> what?
<chad> a1len:  then yes if its in virtualbox you can do a shared library its in the config for your machine
<luca_away> Turms: substituting the sources.list does not yeld anything good
<chad> a1len: or you can just install the ntfs tools and mount is as samba
<luca_away> Turms: it probably is just a problem with update-manager, not apt-get
<Turms> luca_away: do you have in /boot a 6.2.26 kernel?
<luca_away> do not think so
<Turms> luca_away: sorry, 2.6.26
<luca_away> nope
<luca_away> only .27
<a1len> chad: If I make a separate partition FAT32, you think I can just paste them over and copy them into Ubuntu? I have the space.
<Daekdroom> 7.10 and later are NTFS write-patible
<Turms> luca_away: well if do not use update-manger which is actually just a front end and use apt-get it cannot be a problem with the former
<luca_away> Turms: I use both; and can update freely; the problem is simply a temporal mark
<Daekdroom> Why bother so much then?
<Daekdroom> Fill a bug report and wait
<luca_away> Daekdroom: it is most annoying, and more than this, I do fear it MIGHT indicate some repos failing to update info
<luca_away> Daekdroom: can't be sure of this, obviously :-/
<Daekdroom> Did you upgrade your system after that began to happen?
<andresmh> how do I remove the name of the day from the gnome panel?  I want it to say just "Oct 26 18:01" instead of "Sun Oct 26 18:01"
<luca_away> Daekdroom: more than once
<alex_mayorga> did international keyboard layouts got reverted to USA after latest updates?
<luca_away> alex_mayorga: not on this box
<alex_mayorga> I just saw that happen here
<vmelo> hello, my panel background image is gone, is it normal?
<vmelo> anyone missing the panel background?
<wiivile2> will intrepid break my system on october 30
<coppro> possibly
<coppro> are you on a laptop? if so, then probably
<wiivile2> im on a laptop
<djhash_> can we upgrade to the live release on the 30th? or do we need to do a clean reinstall
<Daekdroom> You can upgrade it through the update-manager
<musikgoat> djhash_: upgrading will get you all that would be in the live release
<Daekdroom> It sucks so much having to use Vista -_-
<djhash_> is it recommended to upgrade from the beta to live release or is a clean install better?
<vmelo> anyone here is missing panel background?
<Daekdroom> djhash_: if you are already using 8.10 beta, it'll upgrade auto
<musikgoat> djhash_: its fine to upgrade from beta to final
<djhash_> ok.. sweet.. thanks
<djhash_> now onto my problem of xorg not finding my screen when i can see stuff on it perfectly!!!
<djhash_> let me first get a pastebin of xorg.conf and xrandr output
<andresmh> how can I disable the "universal  access preferences" icon from the gnome panel?
<Tuv0k> pulse audio is just terribly unstable
<Tuv0k> is there any way to restart this POS wihtout bring the whole system down?
<Tuv0k> I don't have a bug report it just stoppped working
<Tuv0k> I go to sleep I have sound
<Tuv0k> I go to work
<Tuv0k> come back
<Tuv0k> no sound
<Tuv0k> how does one document that?
<musikgoat> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<feanor> hi
<musikgoat> Tuv0k: do you have intel audio?
<feanor> someone has a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) soundcard?
<musikgoat> feanor: you said your running 8.04, why are you asking here?
<Tuv0k> musikgoat, Nvidia chipset
<musikgoat> Tuv0k: ok
<musikgoat> sorry
<Tuv0k> gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<feanor> ¿?
<feanor> I opened my IRC client, and it redirected me here, automaticlly
<feanor> that's all
<feanor> where should i go?
<musikgoat> feanor: you were just talking in #ubuntu the main support channel
<coppro> wherever you want to
<musikgoat>  /j #ubuntu
<Daekdroom> How do I make udev not modprobe a module? (blacklist didn't work)
<djhash_> hokay.. my laptop is intel-830MG graphics card  and when booting (on kernel 2.6.24-21-generic) i can see the splash screen fine everything is great.. as soon as it gets into the login screen.. the laptop monitor just turns off.. while the monitor connected on the vga port, I can see fine.. it is setup as a mirror, with 1024x768 (even lower resolutions give same results)... when i press ctrl+alt+f1.. i can see terminal on both
<djhash_> screens.. but with the gui.. just the ext. monitor.. here is my xorg and xrandr outputs.. http://pastebin.com/f7b4613a8
<NET||abuse1> hmm, i'm confused by conduit.
<NET||abuse1> want to sync tomboy notes between my work desktop and my eeepc
<NET||abuse1> i added tomboy and then a network data provider, don't see how i can configure where on the so called "network" destination it goes?
<X4D> hello, I'm having some problems with RC ibex, first is that I cant get past GRUB, I get a kernel panic "aperture above 4GB..." I worked around that by removing 1GB of RAM (I had 2GB) and it get's past that point but I cant get into the login since m monitor doesn't receive a signal, I can however get into the console with alt+ctrl+F1, any suggestions to get things running smoothly? I've used ibex since the first beta in Virtualbox and it work
<etnoy> ibex has been fiddling with my compiz :)
<etnoy> just upgraded to intrepid last night, and since I've been tracking down a compiz issue that isn't going away
<etnoy> this is an old Thinkpad T30 with ATI videocard that has been working great with hardy, both compiz, video and games have been problem-free and stable
<etnoy> however, with intrepid the window decorations disappeared and compiz reports the following problems:
<Daekdroom> Do you really need compiz?
<etnoy> http://pastebin.com/m611b10e3
<etnoy> compiz is nice, though metacity works for now
<etnoy> thought it would be best to straighten any issues out before release time
<FFForever> how come on a db i keep making with sqlite3 when i run select * from people it says SQL error: file is encrypted or is not a database
<Daekdroom> etnoy: What driver is X.org using?
<etnoy> I've tried switching from the radeon driver to ati, and that didn't do anything
<crdlb> etnoy: those are the same driver
<etnoy> switching to 24bit depth makes the error go away, but instead compiz runs horrendously slow
<etnoy> crdlb: ah, my mistake!
<crdlb> hmm
<etnoy> nothing obvious, direct rendering is Yes
<crdlb> etnoy: I guess it's something ancient like an M6?
<etnoy> server glx vendor string: SGI <- should this really be SGI?
<crdlb> yes
<faultreporter> ﻿hi all, just updated system to newest version and now the firefox searchbar no longer searches for terms i enter there - irrespective of search engine used - does go to respective site if no term is entered before search
<etnoy> sorry, what's an M6?
<faultreporter> is this known issue?
<crdlb> etnoy: ATI M6, aka the original mobile radeon
<etnoy> lspci: Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<etnoy> but I have never seen the "M7 LW" part before
<etnoy> it is a http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_Radeon_7500
<crdlb> M7 is the "real" model number
<etnoy> it always just said 7500
<etnoy> alright
<crdlb> all the ati mobile gpus are numbered sequentially
<etnoy> the update made som big changes to xorg.conf as well, so many things could have been moved
<crdlb> hmm, well 16 bit color should work (unlike with nvidia)
<etnoy> yeah, that depth worked fine with hardy
<crdlb> but you shouldn't need to go to such drastic measures with a 1024x768 screen
<faultreporter> any comments?
<crdlb> etnoy: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<etnoy> xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5f002811
<etnoy> one minute for the log...
<etnoy> log: http://pastebin.com/m898b2d8
<Th3Unkn0wn> faultreporter, remove the search engine and readd it?
<djhash_> my laptop is intel-830MG graphics card  and when booting (on kernel 2.6.24-21-generic) i can see the splash screen fine everything is great.. as soon as it gets into the login screen.. the laptop monitor just turns off.. while the monitor connected on the vga port, I can see fine.. it is setup as a mirror, with 1024x768 (even lower resolutions give same results)... when i press ctrl+alt+f1.. i can see terminal on both screens..
<djhash_> but with the gui.. just the ext. monitor.. here is my xorg and xrandr.outputs..http://pastebin.comf7b4613a8
<Daekdroom> djhash_: kernel 2.6.24 belongs to 8.04, are you sure you're in the right place?
<djhash_> yes... I've upgraded to 8.10 using "update-manager -d"
<crdlb> etnoy: hmm, I was going to recommend switching to XAA from EXA, but it seems it's using that by default
<faultreporter> its not the engine itself but the search bar that wont search once a term is entered there...trying it though
<etnoy> ah, it's using EXA?
<Daekdroom> djhash_: why not boot using 2.6.27?
<etnoy> didn't see that, I believe it used XAA before
<etnoy> how do I switch back to XAA?
<crdlb> etnoy: the log you posted is using XAA
<djhash_> Daekdroom: cause its even worse.. no splash screen.. or anything.. although i can see it working on hdd..
<etnoy> crdlb: ah, sorry I misunderstood :)
<Daekdroom> djhash_: 2.6.24 is a leftover from 8.04 installation. So I think you should report your problem as no monitor output.
<djhash_> Daekdroom: ok.. let me reboot on the 27 and see if I can fiddle around with that..
<crdlb> etnoy: does 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo | grep direct' have any interesting debug output at the top?
<faultreporter> there seem to be more faults than just that one in firefox
<etnoy> let's find out
<etnoy> http://pastebin.com/m18084b23
<etnoy> hm, seems to be a problem there
<etnoy> I'll check my drirc
<faultreporter> every time i start it it goes through the update process and then shows me the firstrun screen for firefox 3
<etnoy> <option name="allow_large_textures" value="2" />
<etnoy> the above line is in drirc
<faultreporter> that as well as the searchbar not working
<crdlb> etnoy: yeah, that shouldn't be the whole file
<etnoy> I've had it in there since forever
<etnoy> but I'll try moving the file away and kill X
<crdlb> and it's probably been silently ignored since forever too :)
<faultreporter> think i might not bother with it now though...just thought someone may be interested as it's a fault that really limits usability
<crdlb> etnoy: what does 'glxinfo -l | grep -i max_texture_size' say?
<etnoy> 2048
<crdlb> you don't need that drirc thing anyway then
<etnoy> well, GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 2048 to be exact
<etnoy> I added it when trying to run dualscreen with compiz
<etnoy> but the card didn't support the large textures anyway
<faultreporter> back to windows for a week then :(
<crdlb> old ati cards used to report 1024
<crdlb> 2048 is the real limit
<etnoy> I'm curious about it first trying direct rendering, failing, falling back to indirect, and then succeeding
<crdlb> in the compiz output?
<etnoy> I don't know if it worked in direct mode before the upgrade
<etnoy> yes
<crdlb> that's just AIGLX
<etnoy> http://pastebin.com/m611b10e3
<etnoy> the compiz log like before
<AaronMT> Anyone have issues with no usplash graphic on boot and shutdown? Any way to fix?
<icewaterman> btw. when a folder contains a lot of files then nautilus takes extreme long to display its content
<pen> hi
<crdlb> etnoy: btw, you're not running compiz with sudo, are you?
<musikgoat> icewaterman: are they media files?
<pen> could anyone tell me why this script has an error on line 41? here is the link   http://paste2.org/p/92729
<pen> it works in hardy
<pen> not in intrepid
<icewaterman> musikgoat: yes
<etnoy> crdlb: nope
<pen> it says syntax wrong
<icewaterman> some of them at least musikgoat
<musikgoat> icewaterman: its probly creating thumbs
<icewaterman> can i prevent that?
<musikgoat> icewaterman: is the directory on a network, or local?
<icewaterman> local
<musikgoat> icewaterman: tbh, i can imagine you can turn off thumbnails, but i don't know how
<poutine> I have an ubuntu 8.10 system, I used to run fallout in wine just fine, this most recent upgrade causes a persistent Xwindows cursor smack dab in the middle of the screen while I'm trying to run this game, any clue how to fix it? (I see fixme:dinput:SysMouseAImpl_Acquire Clipping cursor to (0,0)-(640,480) in the console logging)
<etnoy> what I find strange is that compiz runs so slow when I turn on 24bit depth
<musikgoat> icewaterman: ok, its in the preferences for nautilus
 * DanaG wonders what 3D things a Voodoo3 would be able to do nowadays.
<etnoy> it runs fast in 16bit, though no borders, and the errors with GLXFBConfig
<DanaG> Anything?
<musikgoat> icewaterman: under preview
<pen> anyone know why syntax error?
<etnoy> crdlb: interesting problem, in other words
<musikgoat> pen: why 2 fi's
<musikgoat> ?
<musikgoat> pen: nvm, i see
<pen> musikgoat: ok
<DanaG> Why does Nautilus not cache thumbnails?
<pen> DanaG: it should, did you look into the thumbnail folder?
<crdlb> if those two 'fi's are correct, then you should fix the indentation
<icewaterman> musikgoat: it is all disabled
<icewaterman> yet it causes extreme cpu load
<DanaG> My pictures dir still seems to take a lot of time to open.
<musikgoat> icewaterman: how many files are you talking?
<etnoy> crdlb: were you talking to me? in that case I didn't follow you
<musikgoat> icewaterman: and what filesystem?
<crdlb> etnoy: no
<etnoy> alright
<icewaterman> musikgoat: filesystem is fat32 and ext3, but i didnt have that problem with 8.04
<pen> crdlb: so you think it's because of indentation?
<DanaG> grr, damn mplayer doesn't deal well with pulseaudio.
<icewaterman> approx 2k files
<crdlb> etnoy: I have no idea what's causing that problem; seems like a driver bug
<DanaG> Try using frame skip... and mplayer will freeze after a while.
<etnoy> crdlb: I would guess so. I'll speak to Xorg people.
<pen> crdlb: btw, it says error when it is checking battery state
<musikgoat> icewaterman: compare to the amount of time it takes to display /usr/bin?
<musikgoat> icewaterman: i've got 2k files in there, and it took about 10 sec to display them
<DanaG> grr... damn mplayer!
<crdlb> pen: no, bash doesn't care about indentation, but humans do :>
<DanaG> pause, unpause, pause, unpause..... freeeeeeeeeze.
<icewaterman> musikgoat: it is much slower here (athlon64x2 5400+ with 4Gig RAM)
<icewaterman> > 1 minute and stll not finished
<pen> crdlb: but I thought the script has good indentation already?
<will00> is there a reason that intrepid cannot automatically find the drivers for my graphics card in the same way hardy did?
<crdlb> pen: lines 30-41 appear to be independent of 27-28
<icewaterman> musikgoat: almost 2 minutes
<icewaterman> for 2k files
<crdlb> by indentation, but the code says otherwise
<musikgoat> icewaterman: i'm using reiserfs tho, not ext3, that maybe why mine is zippier, i'm running 8.10 x64 on athlon64x2 as well, but 2gb ram
<Turl> hi
<Turl> where's /etc/inittab in intrepíd?
<musikgoat> icewaterman: thats pretty rediculous
<icewaterman> yes, this must not be normal
<musikgoat> icewaterman: that 2+min was for /usr/bin?
<icewaterman> musikgoat: yes
<pen> crdlb: he just have a space to make his intend clear I think, but the if and fi is still there
<pen> I mean, empty line
<icewaterman> musikgoat: during that time natuilus will consume almost all the cpu
<musikgoat> i wonder if gnome people know anything about it... as they've made alot of enhancements to 2.24
<pen> I have that script to make sure nvidia powermizer is not slowing down my system
<pen> but
<pen> what do you guys do to make powermizer disabled when ac plugged in?
<pen> and enable it in battery
<zerwas> Is it likely that the daily cd of Intrepid will get any changes until release?
<Kwiwaa> hi ! i've just installed intrepid RC, and got no sound ! (but no sound on hardy too), can someone help me please ?
<icewaterman> i also get these error messages:FAT: Directory bread(block <number>) failed
<icewaterman> but the filesystems fine
<zerwas> Kwiwaa, which sound card?
<Kwiwaa> lspci : 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<icewaterman> musikgoat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470947 that is probably it
<zerwas> Kwiwaa, you did not found any solution here? http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbw.cgi?Gw=ATI+Technologies+Inc+SBx00+Azalia+%28Intel+HDA%29+ubuntu
<musikgoat> icewaterman: interesting
<icewaterman> musikgoat: yes, it seems intrepid activated assistive tech automatically
<icewaterman> now it is working just fine
<centaur5> How do you unlock the new network manager to modify settings?
<wgrant> centaur5: You don't have to. What gives you the idea that it's needed?
<centaur5> wgrant: Wow, so this release you don't have to be admin to change network preferences?
<wgrant> centaur5: Correct.
<centaur5> wgrant: The reason I ask is because the OK button is grayed out as soon as I make a change to the current settings.
<musikgoat> icewaterman: nice, good find
<icewaterman> musikgoat: now my box feels like 10 times as fast as before :)
<musikgoat> heh
<wgrant> centaur5: Which settings?
<wgrant> You probably selected an option that needed further input.
<centaur5> wgrant: IP address switched to manual and I clicked add and typed in all the IP address information.
<musikgoat> what IP settings did you use?
<wgrant> centaur5: It works fine for me as long as I have a valid IP address and 0 or more valid DNS servers and search domains set.
<icewaterman> musikgoat: thx for help
<centaur5> wgrant: I just closed the network manager and did it again and this time it worked. I don't know why that happened I filled every field DNS and everything the first time.
<centaur5> False alarm, thanks anyway.  :)  Just out of curiosity, why did they chose to make networking available to any user?
<wgrant> centaur5: It's configurable, but it was decided that by default a user which is at the console should be able to configure network connections.
<Dulak> wgrant: where do you turn that off?  I don't need my g/f fiddling with that just to play mahjongg
<centaur5> wgrant: I'm actually glad they did that cause it's very common people have to change that.
<wgrant> (remote users don't get that privilege)
<wgrant> Dulak: Should be /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf
<Dulak> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> It's not configurable through normal policykit means, it seems :(
<Zerothis> is there a standard/proper way to setup a shared "public documents" that 'nobody' owns?
<xaron>  Is it possible to install ubuntu on a USB flash drive with an encrypted root (using the alternate installer CD)?
<wiivile2> xaron: id like to decrypt your root if you know what i mean ;)
<xaron> no, I don't
<Daekdroom> Owned :o
<xaron> um
<UnNaturalHigh> hi #ubuntu+1, does anyone know how one would go about changing the default cpu governor?
<wiivile2> xaron: sorry if i made you uncomfortable. i just think youre really cute :\
<djhash_> impeach?!
<wiivile2> UnNaturalHigh: you'd have to call for a recall election or impeach, i think, unless it's a gubernatorial election next week
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xaron> wiivile2: quit the drugs
<wiivile2> you think i have to be on drugs to think youre cute?
<wiivile2> :\
<LjL> wiivile2: quit it
<xaron> wiivile2: don't PM me.
<ripps> lol
<DanaG> argh... damned nv won't even play a video properly!
<DanaG> It shows about 3 frames.... and then stops updating.
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-19
<DanaG> Damn Synaptics.
<Lunis> so yeah... why does grub2 make XP x64 crash during boot?
<Twigathy> wfm :o
<Lunis> wfm?
<cwillu_at_work> (works for me)
 * DanaG sees no point in XP64.... at least Vista64 and Win7_64 are more worth it.
<Twigathy> works for me
<cwillu_at_work> Lunis, exceedingly unlikely that it's making xp crash;  if xp boots at all, then grub has done its job
<Twigathy> windows is only there for games, here. And I've no particularly exotic hardware, so drivers for xp x64 are not a problem either.
<Lunis> well it's strange because it booted fine, then i reinstall grub, it doesn't work, so i assume i did some bad driver things, reinstalled xp, it worked fine, reinstalled grub again and the same problem, xp crashes midway through boot
<Lunis> yeah i only have it for games and the few arcane (pardon the pun) D&D tabletop tools
<amon_> paull
<amon_> paull: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<amon_> see Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<Ian_Corne> I use it to play wow because wine maps my 6 button to something else and thats it :p
<Lunis> well I play too many games that don't work in wine
<Lunis> MMOs to be specific-ish
<Lunis> mainly DDO and DFO and Mabinogi
<jar> Anyone know how to force Firefox to obey GNOME's freetype settings?
<jar> I set GNOME to use a less blurry font setting and Firefox is still using subpixel rendering.
<jar> :(
<DanaG> Wine also sucks at dealing with audio.
<DanaG> s/suck/fail/
<Lunis> ^
<DanaG> Or at least it did last time I tried.
<Lunis> true story
<cwillu_at_work> jar, have you restarted firefox completely?
<jar> cwillu_at_work, I've gone through many many reboots since the change.
<jar> It's just still bothering me.
<cwillu_at_work> by less blurry, you mean turning off antialiasing?
<jar> No, they're still antialiased.
<jar> I just disabled subpixel rendering.
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu_at_work with a big stick
<cwillu_at_work> you're on a crt?
 * cwillu_at_work is poked by a big stick
<jar> No.
<Lunis> s/rendering/hinting/
<jar> I just hate subpixel hinting.
<jar> It's TOO thick.
<BUGabundo> cwillu_at_work: miss you bud!
 * cwillu_at_work huggles BUGabundo
<jar> I switched it over to "Best shapes"
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: is still alive!
<BUGabundo> I didn't show up for my bday  :(
<BUGabundo> great party last night!
<bjsnider> are the 100 paper cuts fixed?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo, I probably won't show up for mine either :p
<DanaG> you know there's an "advanced" button, right?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: we wish :)
<jar> DanaG, You mean me? Yes - I used to manually configure freetype via its .conf files on other distros.
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: and kicking
<jar> My font settings are fine - Firefox just isn't obeying them.
<jar> Neither are QT apps.
<jar> All other GNOME/GTK apps are doing fine.
<jar> This was a clean install as of beta1
<jar> been updated since.
<jar> Clean install of Netbook Remix on my Toshiba NB205 yields the same issue.
<DanaG> grr, stupid ipw2200.
<hsarci> is there any possible way to tweek the power settings even more? something similar to kde's power manager perhaps?
<cwillu_at_work> jar, everything in firefox, or just the content itself? (i.e., do the menu's look right?)
<DanaG> Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<DanaG> Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<DanaG> Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<DanaG> over and over.
<jar> cwillu_at_work, Yes, all the XUL dialogs are using subpixel hinting.
<DanaG> Intel better than Broadcom? Not in this case!
<jar> cwillu_at_work, I can supply a screenshot if that would help.
<Ian_Corne> https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/karmic
<cwillu_at_work> jar, nah, I believe you, screenshot wouldn't really add much;  just trying to work out if it's a rendering option in firefox, but it doesn't sound like it
<jar> cwillu_at_work, Yeah - it's an issue in QT apps such as VLC too.
<CJHard> Hey everyone, I'm having some trouble booting
<CJHard> I get to EXT4-fs (sda8): internal journal on sda8:8 and it just does not continue
<CJHard> I think normally at this point udev is supposed to start, but nothing happens
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, cryptsetup installed?
<CJHard> I'm not quite sure I've heard of that one. Is  that used to encrypt the home directory?
<cwillu_at_work> you know, it's probably best to ignore me right now :p
<CJHard> if you can help me, I'd rather not ignore you
<cwillu_at_work> not sure I can help you, although I can certainly make things worse :p
<CJHard> My last successful reboot was the 15th
<joelle> So, it seems desktop switcher corrupted my UNR. Is there any way (the obvious didn't work) to completely remove UNR, then reinstall it?
<CJHard> is apt-get remove and apt-get install the obvious in this situation?
<Lunis> in my experience, the desktop switcher corrupts everything :<
<joelle> CJHard: indeed.
<CJHard> last time I used the desktop switcher it just messed up my home folder
<CJHard> try deleting some .files and .directories
<joelle> any specific ones?
<Lunis> p.s. what about apt-get purge; apt-get install?
<joelle> apt-get purge?
<CJHard> that won't work, if it's your personal configuration that's messed up you need to revert your settings
<CJHard> you may be able to back everything personal up, create a new user, and restore your personal settings manually
<joelle> that's a damned good idea, actually
<CJHard> I'm pretty certain that's how I fixed it for myself. It's been a while
<joelle> though, which dot folders have the desktop config, I can just remove them
<CJHard> .config has a bunch of junk, .gnome2, .gnome, .gconfsomethingorother
<haven489> so what do people expect for ubuntu 9.10?
<CJHard> just backup the entire directory or rename it to something.bak, and logout and back in
<joelle> good call.
<joelle> I will be back, maybe
<joelle> thanks]
<Lunis> haven489, hopefully not too much ;)
<CJHard> if it's not the right one, restore, rinse and renew
<haven489> Lunis: Well some more driver support for me
<haven489> I join the testing team and i am using it right now
<cwillu_at_work> haven489, tears and papercuts, mostly
<CJHard> so anybody know of any ways I can troubleshoot my troubles? I've determined it's not the kernel. I can also switch VT's so it's not a hard lockup
<haven489> yea?
<haven489> what are you trying to trouble shoot? hardware, Software, BIOS. what?
<CJHard> Karmic won't boot
<CJHard> it stops after  EXT4-fs (sda8): internal journal on sda8:8
<davisc> CJHard: What type of machine is it?
<CJHard> Eee PC 1000H
<davisc> You have an sda8? Wow
<CJHard> That's my root
<davisc> That's a lot of partitions...
<DanaG> stupid non-working Intel2200.
<haven489> it probably cant find the space or the specifid drive CJHard
<haven489> submit a bug report
<haven489> #ubuntu-testing
<davisc> CJHard: Are you sure sda8 is accurate?
<CJHard> Yeah, I manually partitioned it myself
<CJHard> sda1 boot, sda2 is extended, sda6 is home, sda7 is currently  unused, sda8 is my second install which is now my primary install, and sda5 is swap
<CJHard> home and boot were used for the old primary install. everything is located on sda8 on this one
 * davisc would have used LVM for a setup like that, but hey
<CJHard> it used to be that  LVM installed Lilo instead of grub and I didn't want Lilo
<CJHard> I dunno how it works now, it's been too long
<davisc> Really? I have LVM on a load of machines and never had to use LILO
<davisc> But that's another argument
<CJHard> I think last time I tried it was a release or two after Warty
<davisc> So the /boot for karmic is within sda8?
<CJHard> yep
<davisc> Can you pastebin the grub config?
<CJHard> sure, gimme a sec
<jamieleshaw> Hello, has the install slideshow reference to Ubuntu Software Center been corrected from Software Store to Software Center?
<haven489> yes
<CJHard> http://pastebin.com/d42afaacc
<Freeaqingme> I'm just staring at my clock in the taskbar, and it seems to be skipping every few secs one second, and a few secs later there's one second that lasts the time of two seconds. There's no ntpd running, any clues?
<BUGabundo> some ppl take me out of the serious! saying ext3/4 is faster and better then ext2 on SDs ;( http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/detail?id=557#c24
<CJHard> I'm unable to boot into any kernel, or recovery mode btw
<haven489> CJHard: if i were you i would try and boot from the disk of what ever Linux OS you are useing make a backup of all your important files and whipe your drives
<DanaG> hmm, you can use ext4 without a journal, by the way.
<DanaG> No, a total wipe is not a first-stop for fixing stuff.
<haven489> yea
<DanaG> It should be a last resort, after other things you've tried have failed.
<CJHard> haven489: I am trying to avoid that, that's my last resort solution
<haven489> but he has been trying everything
<CJHard> I haven't tried everything yet, just the things I can think up myself
<haven489> well try the first part. boot from your CD or DvD
<davisc> haven489: Not so easy on an eeePC
<CJHard> I'm talking to you from a live usb of UNR ;)
<CJHard> latest Karmic beta in fact
<DanaG> hmm, what sort of error messages were you getting upon trying to boot?
<haven489> yea, but its possible
<CJHard> I don't recall ever seeing error messages. just the normal logging and then nothing
<DanC> I'm trying to upgrade to 9.10 beta; I did  sudo do-release-upgrade -d and after an hour or so of downloading packages, I got:
<DanC> Done downloading
<DanC> Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle.
<davisc> CJHard: So the Karmic install probably wrote the new grub config and since you don't have a common /boot, it didn't see the old kernels and didn't add them (Doesn't explain your problem, only why you don't have the option to boot into your old install)
<DanC> known problem?
<DanaG> hmm, try this next time it hangs (most likely in mountall, knowing how much of a pain mountall is):
<DanaG> alt-sysrq-E.
<DanC> oh... hmm... I started again, and it's making more progress this time. unpacking lots of packages.
<DanaG> Kills upstart jobs, but doesn't nuke everything.
<DanaG> CJHard: messages for you (so others don't get confused).
<CJHard> davisc: I've had this install since Jaunty
<DanaG> oh, and boot without "quiet splash".
<CJHard> DanaG: I will jot that down on paper. I tried a few magic sysrq keys in restore mode and couldn't make heads or tails of anything
<DanaG> E is for "tErminate".
<DanaG> oh, and alt-sysrq-H prints the list of possible magic sysrq keys.
<CJHard> mountall does make sense, a few hours after my last reboot mountall was upgraded
<CJHard> alt-sysrq-pause/break does too I think
<CJHard> (discovered that by mistake :D)
<DanaG> yeah... it tends to just mysteriously hang.  Especially if there are errors in fstab.
<CJHard> should I pastebin my fstab for judgement?
<DanaG> Sure, it's worth a try.
<davisc> CJHard: Does /var/log/dmesg on sda8 have anything (I know it's a long shot)
<CJHard> http://pastebin.com/m29b76aa3
<Lunis> ok so, if i just apt-get install grub will that do everything needed to make grub legacy magic happen? or are there other hacks I would have to perform?
<myk_robinson> any of you tried any of the alternatives to Flash? Looking for something that will comfortably play full screen video without tearing on sites like Hulu or Youtube
<CJHard> davisc:nothing new it looks like
<CJHard> I don't think it's logging yet before it stops working
 * davisc thinks UUIDs in boot configs are more hassle than they're worth
<davisc> CJHard: Yeah, which is why I thought it was a long shot
<CJHard> lots of EXT4-fs stuff about cleaning up orphans and deleting unreferenced inodes...
<CJHard> although the system worked for that particular boot
<davisc> I can never quite understand how a root FS can fail to start when the kernel has been read from the same file system....
<CJHard> my thoughts exactly
<CJHard> I don't think it's the root fs failing, but something that is supposed  to load after that step in the boot process
<CJHard> According to my previous logs, udev starts right after the internal journal bit
<davisc> CJHard: I've had a look at my dmesg there and "mounted filesystem with writeback data mode" is what comes after the message you get
<BUGabundo> see you guys tomorrow. night
<davisc> CJHard: And in my dmesg, udev starts before you get that message
<savid> I've popped in the ubuntu 9.10 live CD to check it out on my laptop, and my laptop doesn't last very long due to it not cooling properly (it completely freezes up, my caps-lock and num-lock keys are flashing,  and the computer gets extremely hot. ).  Any ideas why this is happening?
<virtuald> davisc: That's because the boot loader loads the Kernel and initramfs
<CJHard> hmm. I don't recall seeing udev starting on my previous attempts to boot into recovery
<davisc> virtuald: You'd think if the bootloader can successfully mount and read the disk, the kernel should be able to too...
<CJHard> exploring the thought that it may just be udev failing, is there any way I can check that?
<CJHard> owait
<davisc> CJHard: dmesg ;-p
<CJHard> what if I just regenerate a new initramfs?
<CJHard> that would affect only one kernel...
 * CJHard looks at the last time initramfs was generated for all kernels
<davisc> I have seen a wonky initramfs being created and causing big problems...
<CJHard> all initrd.img files were generated Wednesday 14, which is the day before my last successful boot, and 2.6.31-14 was made on the 17th, the night my problems began
<CJHard> To put a context on this, I generated the initrd.img files manually troubleshooting some problems I was having with a custom kernel build. I eventually fixed it though
<virtuald> davisc: Linux tries to use the root fs passed as the root= argument which should work with the same UUID as grub uses. I haven't seen your config. Is it grub 1 or 2? Btw use blkid to get the UUID
<DanaG> Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<DanaG> weird.
<DanaG> xorg-edgers PPA seems screwed up.
<DanaG> !sendmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail
<DanaG> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> hmmm, what's the simplest sendmail thingamajigger?
<davisc> virtuald: Oh my machine is fine. It's just something that's always confused me :-)
<virtuald> Oh ok
<CJHard> This is bugging me
<haven489> CJHard: R U still trying to fix your system the eeePC?
<CJHard> yeah. it's my baby. I can't just wipe with no disregard
<CJHard> and by that I meant no regard
<CJHard> double negatives ftl
<haven489> well if you can get it to boot from somthing you can get the information from it before the wiping...I know you dont want to but i dont see any other alternative, unless you have a repair CD or DVD for what ever Linux you are trying to boot from...
<CJHard> oh, I also was able to chroot and apt-get update/upgrade/force install/etc etc with no problem
<CJHard> I'm typing from a live usb of Karmic on the machine right now
<haven489> can you get into your hard drives media? can you mount it?
<CJHard> yeah, no problem at all with that
<CJHard> I chrooted to it and ran updates
<haven489> find the files you want to keep
<Lunis> grub2 breaks windows. legacy grub, not so much... D:
<CJHard> I wanna keep it all though D:
<haven489> well...
<haven489> let me se
<haven489> see
<haven489> do you know what files are broken or missing?
<CJHard> not a clue. I'm starting to think it's mountall that's causing the trouble after it was mentioned
<haven489> well is there a way to revert back to your old installation? i know you can do that...
<DanaG> CJHard: oops, I missed your pastebin... I'm busy mucking around with nouveau.
<CJHard> I need to find a deb of the previous version of mountall, chroot into the root partition, and then dpkg -i
<haven489> like a point in time where your settings worked. It gets saved in your BIOS, but when you revert it deletes all the file that you had saved after that point
<CJHard> DanaG: my fstab pastebin? http://pastebin.com/m29b76aa3
<BluesKaj> CJHard, if you have access to a live cd , a clean install of the live cd is prolly in order and you can save your data  if you use the manual partitoning option on your /  partition.  That's how I rescued my install from disaster. You may need to reinstall some apps  but their config files will have remained intact so your settings will be retained.'
<DanaG> CJHard: hmm, try taking out all the tmpfs ones.
<DanaG> er, commenting out.
<haven489> thats what ive been trying to say BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> haven489, I just got here , guess i should have scrolled up
<CJHard> DanaG: I'll give that a shot later. Where can I find a copy of the previous mountall deb?
<CJHard> BluesKaj: I'm saving that as my last resort
<CJHard> very very last resort
<haven489> BluesKaj: no im thanking you
<DanaG> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mountall&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<ikus060> Hi, I wonder if any one here have experience any issue lately using the latest nvidia driver
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> lemme find old version.
<BluesKaj> CJHard, it works , i did it twice :)
<haven489> none here
<CJHard> I know it works, but I've also got a few dpkg-diverts with customized icons and customized config files in /etc and all sorts of junk
<CJHard> I regularly check to make sure they're not causing troubles on updates though
<DanaG> weird... I know there's somewhere you can find old versions... I just can't find it.
<CJHard> I think launchpad has it, but I have no idea how to navigate launchpad
<CJHard> I've saved network-manager through launchpad old packages once
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+changelog
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> had to go packages.ubuntu.com -> find package -> bugs -> "overview" -> changelogs.
<DanaG> and there, click a version.
<CJHard> Ooh binfmt_misc is optional now? That came a little late, I had to rebuild a kernel three times because I forgot to enable that by accident...
<BluesKaj> customized icons eh...hmm i guess we have differnt priorities :)
<CJHard> BluesKaj: I butcher the crap out of my Ubuntu :D
<CJHard> downgrading mountall
<haven489> lets see if that works
<CJHard> if it doesn't work, I'll be back in a few minutes. if it does work, I'll be back in a few seconds. Live usb boots kinda slowly... In any case, be right back
<bjsnider> ikus060, there was an issue with the 0ubuntu5 version, but subsequent releases are fixed
<haven489> BluesKaj: i dont think it worked
<ikus060> bjsnider, ok. Well according to synaptic, I'm using 0ubuntu7. Is there a way to make sure There is no residual from 0ubuntu5 version ?
<BluesKaj> haven489, reinstalling takes a while
<bjsnider> ikus060, yes, because you're using the 0ubuntu7 version. i don't know what a residual is, but you have the correct version
<ikus060> bjsnider, by risidual I mean file from version 0ubuntu5 that are still there...
<bjsnider> no
<CJHard> whelp
<CJHard> that didn't work out too well. did a lot of nothing
<DanaG> hmm, did you try the TERM thingy?  alt-sysrq-E?
<CJHard> yep
<DanaG> Weird.
<DanaG> Did it give you a shell, at least?
<ikus060> bjsnider, do you have a nvidia card ? Mine is a GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
<CJHard> no shell either
<DanaG> Odd.
<bjsnider> ikus060, yes i does
<DanaG> I wonder if it's just fsck'ing.
<ikus060> bjsnider, lately I've been experiencing crash in every application that involve opengl
<bjsnider> but not that old clunker
<ikus060> ha ok
<CJHard> it can't be fsck'ing because I fsck'ed here in the live usb and got nothing
<DanaG> ah.
<CJHard> it was clean, no stalls or anything
<bjsnider> ikus060, let me explain what's what
<haven489> well there is always my way...But well i dont want you to loose yer stuff
<DanaG> hmm, what was the last thing it did?
<bjsnider> ikus060, nvidia's driver is supported by them and only them. so you should go to the nvforums and tell them about that. you should also get a newer card
<DanaG> It's possible tty1 is just not starting... and tty2 IS starting.
<DanaG> I ran into that, also.
<bjsnider> ikus060, the 7k cards are obsolete
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, there's no reason why a GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS won't work unless he has some kernel source problem , which i suspect is the case
<CJHard> the last thing that shows up in the screen's log is ext4 stuff and recognition of the fact that I indeed have a harddrive and usb device
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I'm running a geforce 7600GT without any probs
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i'm just saying that the chips on those old things are obsolete. his problem must be solved by nvidia, because that's their driver and we have nothing to do with it
<BluesKaj> that card is supported by the glx-185 driver
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, have you had console text display issues with that card in the past?
<BluesKaj> nope, just some glitches , that i managed to solve myself
<ElijahCMenifee> wow all this time a mistyped password in /etc/ldap.secret (do not know the password, only have finger memory from years of use) that was keeping root from being able to validte users...
<bjsnider> well, the <8k cards had console display problems that did not happen on the newer cards
<bjsnider> chips, that is
<bjsnider> amongst other things
<BluesKaj> I did have to use the an nvidia supplied driver for a couple of weeks but that was due to a lag in the dev of 64 bit drivers
<bjsnider> one day soon nvidia will stop releasing reliable drivers for the <8k stuff
<CJHard> ohey when did swap get uncommented in fstab...
<cwillu_at_work> ikus060, try reverting to the libc packages linked on bug 429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
<CJHard> I'm going to reboot with everything commented but root and proc in my fstab
<ElijahCMenifee> now to figure out the ldap auto-mapper stuff...
<haven489> JOIN THE UBUNTU TESTING TEAM!
<haven489> AND BE AWSOME FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, there are ppl here who are successfully using 6series cards on karmic
 * cwillu_at_work adds haven489 to his ignore list
<haven489> lol
<filgy> haven489: awesome yo where do i sign up?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, how do you define success?
<filgy> I'm using an nvidia 6600 in karmic
<haven489> ill put up URL
<filgy> if that is what the discusion is about
<ikus060> cwillu_at_work: look similar to my issue
<filgy> works fine
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, lets not get into define this, define that ... it works for they want
<BluesKaj> what
<filgy> sure sometimes a HD flash video will not play great... but that is Flash's fault not the nvidia drivers
<CJHard> HAHAHAHAHA! I feel like the biggest dimwit alive right now
<CJHard> swap partition is busted
<CJHard> and I knew that already
<CJHard> but somehow I managed to uncomment the swap partition in fstab at one point or another
<CJHard> I need a drink XD
<bjsnider> linux will work without a swap partition
<CJHard> I think I corrupted my swap partition trying to replicate a bug in compcache
<haven489> filgy: here ya go
<CJHard> and didn't care enough to fix it
<haven489> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, many of the 6k folks have had problems they might not immediately think is due to the graphics card
<CJHard> Thank you everybody for your help and support
<filgy> haven489: thanks.. i was kinda being a troll though because of your all caps ;p
<CJHard> actually....
<filgy> karmic is working pretty great right now for me... i had some pulseaudio problems where it would eat like 60-80% cpu with nothing playing.. but that is fixed since the latest PA update
<haven489> yea my capslock was on it was an accident
<CJHard> actually, this explains why compcache with my swap partition as a backing swap was causing problems...
<CJHard> I feel like a moron and that makes me happy. Only Ubuntu XD
<haven489> CJHard: NP even though i was not very resource full...
<CJHard> you gave it your best, it's more than anyone can expect from a complete stranger ;)
<filgy> CJHard: sometimes with and type of *nix at first the problem appears pretty complicated... then if you think about it a bit the answer you get is super easy and works great ;p
<haven489> CJHard: tanks
<CJHard> I love Linux for that very reason. It's encouraged me to think more than anything else since I started using it in '03
<haven489> CJHard: i just started using in the begining of 09
<filgy> my first distro was redhat 4.0 ;p
<filgy> kernel 2.0.30 I think?
<filgy> but enough offtopic
<CJHard> I've used Ubuntu since Warty Warthog. Before that I started with Fedora Core 3 Test 2, and before that I used Red Hat 9 in a virtual machine to get accustomed to Linux
<haven489> rly?wow
<filgy> ubuntu is great because it is based on debian... debian is super awesome except for the long release cycle... so far the ubuntu devs have done above and beyond what can be expected for a stable distro release every 6 months
<DanaG> My first Linux distro was Suse 9.2.
<DanaG> Or maybe even 9.1.
<haven489> cant wait for suse 11.2
 * DanaG CAN wait.
<DanaG> =þ
<CJHard> I tried SuSE sometime between Red Hat and Fedora C3T2, but didn't care much for it personally.
<DanaG> I don't much like either Fedora's or SuSE's package managers.
<BluesKaj> rpms ain't my cuppa tea
<filgy> debs with apt are by far the best package management system imho
<CJHard> I wholeheartedly agree
<haven489> ubuntu is better for that
<CJHard> Synaptic is the best thing to ever happen to Linux since Linus Torvolds ;)
<shawn_> Does Karmic use Compiz?
<haven489> yea
<DanaG> hmm, what is kde4 like, nowadays?
<filgy> now.. before apt.. when you had to use dselect... that was NOT fun :) debs were still superior to rpm at that time though
<DanaG> When Gnome-Shell rolls around, I'm going to ditch it... I refuse to give up Compiz.
<haven489> Shawn_: yes it does
<shawn_> haven489 Does it use the same compiz extras thing as Jaunty?
<CJHard> DanaG: Another whole hearted agreement from me ;)
<haven489> shawn_:mostly, there are 3 or 4 bugs yet to be fixed
<DHowett> Hmm.. i seem to be left completely without a -usable- IM client on a fresh installation of Ubuntu 9.10beta.
<haven489> yes i know
<CJHard> DHowett: No empathy? It's not that bad
<haven489> i had to DL Pidgen
<shawn_> haven489 Ill wait then
<DHowett> CJHard: oh.. i didn't know that passed for usable :-/
<DHowett> CJHard: any idea why the switch was made? :(
<CJHard> I don't mind it personally
<haven489> shawn_:wait for it to come out and then wait for about 1 month most bugs are fixed my then
<CJHard> I think because Empathy got video chat before Pidgin
<CJHard> but then Pidgin got it and everyone freaked out
<DHowett> ahhh
<haven489> what i want to know is why...
<DHowett> CJHard: thanks
<kklimonda> DHowett, pidgin developers weren't responsible, using empathy as default now helps testing it before LTS etc.
<bjsnider> DanaG, you're going to ditch what?
<DHowett> kklimonda: weren't 'responsible'?
<DanaG> Gnome.
<cwillu_at_work> 10.04  should be a good lts release, I think we've gotten all the really scary changes in, with plenty of time to get things stable for the actually important release :p
<haven489> So what is empathy?
<haven489> ive never used it
<bjsnider> DanaG, you cannot be serious
<CJHard> I wish BFS made it in...
<cwillu_at_work> bfs?
<DanaG> Well, if they block out Compiz, then yes, I am serious,
<DHowett> It just seems odd to switch from something featureful to something lacking, and make that choice for all new users.
<DanaG> .
<kklimonda> DHowett, dunno if they are now but in the past there were various problems in communication between pidgin devs and users or downstream (distributions)
<DHowett> kklimonda: ah, alright.. thanks
<CJHard> cwillu_at_work: Brain Fuck Scheduler by Con Kolivas
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, he's back is he?
<CJHard> yeah he is! :D
<CJHard> I learned how to compile my own kernel because of that guy
<haven489> can someone tell me what empathy is?
<bjsnider> kolivas does not want bfs merged
<CJHard> I'm using his BFS patch on my netbook and my phone and it feels so much more useable, and animations in compiz are so smooth
<kklimonda> haven489, IM software that replaced pidgin in 9.10
<CJHard> doesn't have to go mainline, I just want it default in Ubuntu
<shawn_> Anybody else's sound fuzzy with Karmic?
<bjsnider> bfs is an expermeint designed to provoke changes in the cfs, which it has already done
<haven489> oh i see, i just DLed pigden didnt even look into empathy
<haven489> i saw it but didnt know it was an IM
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, disabling dynamic ticks is a nonstarter though
<kklimonda> haven489,  "IM Client" in its description is a pretty good hint imo ;)
<CJHard> how so?
<DanaG> oh yeah, I started Empathy, and went automatically to add-new-account wizard........
<DanaG> .... and there's no option for IRC!
<haven489> i know
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, battery life is determined largely by how long the cpu can be in the lowest sleep states;  turning off dynamic ticks and going to 1000hz means you're guarenteed 1000 wakeups per second
<haven489> kklimonda: just didnt like change
 * haven489 hides in a corner
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, by comparison, my laptop sits at about 17 wakeups per second, and that's high due to the broadcom wireless
<cwillu_at_work> DanaG, empathy has irc
<DanaG> Not in the first-run wizard.
<DanaG> It's odd.
<DanaG> IF you quit the first-run wizard and go back to add an account... only there does it show IRC.
<CJHard> cwillu_at_work: My battery still lasts 5 hours and 20 minutes according to gnome-power-manager
<bjsnider> DanaG, i predict you will not abandon gnome
<DanaG> Well, I damn well won't give up Compiz, as long as Mutter has the animations it had last time I tried it.
<haven489> Gnome is the best, alot more stable the KDE
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, and according to the actual clock time till it turns off? :p
<DanaG> "Shrink to center" for close, open, minimize, and unminimize.
<DHowett> DanaG: suppoedly you have to manually install protocol backends? not sure
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, (gnome-power-manager will be estimating off the historical life)
<DanaG> Totally makes no sense... a "minimize" should NOT feel the same as a "close"!
<CJHard> cwillu_at_work: I don't know, it's never turned off on me. My battery lasts too long :P
<DHowett> Is there some place where we can complain about this :P
<haven489> cwillu_at_work: lol
<haven489> DHowett: IDK maybe ill search
<DanaG> ugh, if I click a button on my taskbar... I expect the window to move TOWARD THE TASKBAR.
<DHowett> haven489: i'm looking in launchpad
<CJHard> cwillu_at_work: I do understand where you're coming from however. I did think about battery life when I first injected this patch into my kernel, but I have an 8-cell battery on a netbook so decided to throw caution to the wind ;)
<DanaG> wait, the close has changed... at least that's a bit better.
<cwillu_at_work> fair enough
<DanaG> But you still can't tell "open" apart from "unminimize".
<haven489> DHowett: ill google it
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, I used sd (and rsdl when it was still called that) a few years ago, actually needed it to make a system work properly (multiseat, with cpu intensive emulators on each seat)
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, I have no fond memories of maintaining a custom kernel though :p
<DHowett> i maintain a custom kernel, but found the experience SERIOUSLY frustrating on ubuntu :-/
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, such that I'd actually have to set up a double-blind test before I'd consider maintaining it long term
<CJHard> this is my first time actually successfully building a kernel with a customized config and even patches to boot
<cwillu_at_work> DHowett, just use the upstream kernel
<haven489> BRB
<cwillu_at_work> DHowett, pretty much a one-liner
<theacolyte> If I were to install 9.10 beta now, will there be an upgrade path to release?
<cwillu_at_work> theacolyte, apt-get upgrade :p
<CJHard> I removed a lot of things, injected bfs, baked in some modules that I made use of, etc
<alteregoa> yes just update daily
<DHowett> cwillu_at_work: i specifically need to make modifications though
<theacolyte> cwillu_at_work: that's essentially what I was hoping
<theacolyte> thanks
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, there's no reason to bake in modules though, it won't save you any time or performance really
<DHowett> cwillu_at_work: like, to the motorola usb modem driver, and the sdhci driver (to ignore the read-only status of the card :P)
<CJHard> I also updated my wireless modules with a custom patch to be compatible with .31, and put compcache in the mix
<alteregoa> the kernel freeze is 2.6.31.3
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, in _very_ tight memory, you can gain some memory back, but beyond that the only reason to compile in a module is if you can't even boot the kernel without it
<haven489> I have a ubuntu 9.04 OS on my laptop and want to install Empathy what file do i mark for install??????
<CJHard> cwillu_at_work: baking in the intel gpu drivers with kms made a small difference in the bootup. kms activates earlier now
<cwillu_at_work> CJHard, frankly, I don't believe you :p
<alteregoa> well tehre are paches using framebuff as swap
<CJHard> it's true though. I noticed it when troubleshooting that problem earlier switching from kernel to kernel in recovery mode
<DanaG> framebuffer as swap?  what?
<alteregoa> yeah
<CJHard> o_O I've never heard that one before
<DHowett> that seems a little weird?
<cwillu_at_work> not sure fb actually has enough bandwidth on the return trip to make that sensible
<habanany> I need help brothers, I'm getting this message (Because "Failed to execute gpg: Broken pipe", you may need to select different mail options)
<DHowett> especially since you could just disable the framebuffer and reclaim that memory?
<DHowett> :P
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., I'd rather do compressed swap to main memory
<cwillu_at_work> DHowett, presumably we're talking discrete cards here :p
<alteregoa> no
<DHowett> cwillu_at_work: ah true
<alteregoa> it uses the vga memory
<DHowett> oh. well then.
<CJHard> wouldn't that cause corruption on screen?
<alteregoa> no
<alteregoa> if you keep 2d
<DHowett> ...
<DHowett> VGA FB is used for 2d as well..
<alteregoa> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Graphics_Card_Memory_as_Swap
<DHowett> that is slightly different
<DHowett> than what you described :P
<alteregoa> yeah but it can be modified with some geekyness
<Resistol> Does anyone know yet what causes things like youtube to fail horribly when I try to watch them in fullscreen?  I've read things about hardware accelleration, but still have seen no fixes in sight...
<CJHard> I see what's going on here. If you enjoy using the vesa driver then more power to you, but I prefer to use the drivers that make use of the gpu's memory to make things look nice ;)
<DanaG> Or, if you have two gpus, that works too.
<Resistol> Also, what parts should I avoid buying in the future to avoid the issue?  Is it an intel thing, an nvidia problem?  Or just linux in general and flash?
<CJHard> Resistol: We gave up full screen youtube for 4096 CPU support
<kklimonda> Resistol, flash is one of those applications that still fail miserable on linux in some users cases..
<DanaG> CJHard: ah, xkcd?
<CJHard> ;)
<bjsnider> DanaG, what specifically does gnome-shell+mutter fail to give you that compiz provides at this point in time?
<CJHard> Also the inspiration for CK's return with BFS btw
<DanaG> Control.
<DanaG> Settings.
<DanaG> Configurability.
<DanaG> "Scale Windows" feature.
<Resistol> hah thanks CJHard
<cwillu_at_work> Resistol, incidently, all (well, most) flash videos will show up as /tmp/Flashxxxxx, which you can play in totem just fine
<cwillu_at_work> (fullscreen and everything :p)
<bjsnider> DanaG, and what if gnome-shell gives you those features by 10.04?
<bjsnider> well, gnome 3 really
<Resistol> kklimonda, I've had 4 computers including this one that have the issue - some using ati cards, some with intel integrated cards, and one with nvidia gts8600... all of them fail, especially with hulu
<DanaG> Oh, and what about lamp and "vacuum", and cube?
<Resistol> I've gotten a totem workaround to work for youtube, but it will not work for other sites like hulu...
 * cwillu_at_work pokes Resistol with the did-you-read-my-comment stick
<CJHard> I can't live without lamp and vacuum!
<CJHard> I came up with vacuum!
<DHowett> i love lamp..
<DanaG> I have menus set to vacuum, and min/unmin set to lamp.
<DHowett> oh, you mean the effect
<DanaG> Then it's like the mouse slurps up the menus.  =þ
<kklimonda> DanaG, you really compare desktops based on effects they provide? :)
<DanaG> Like a noodle.
<Resistol> cwillu_at_work, yeah, i found a plugin workaround using scriptmonkey to replace youtube's player with a totem player in browser - works great for youtube, but not other sites
<DanaG> Yeah, I have my specific preferences... and if gnome-shell won't give me what I want, I won't use it.
<DHowett> hooray for lxde without any visual effects :P
<DanaG> Resistol: mind linking to that greasemonkey script?
<Resistol> DanaG, lemme find it...
<bjsnider> DanaG, you do agree that the k desktop environment is tremendously bad right?
<CJHard> Resistol: I saw that on the forums somewhere
<DanaG> I don't know... I haven't used it in a while.
<DanaG> I never really found it "bad"... just bulky.
<kklimonda> btw, do anybody have a recent gnome-shell screenshot?
<CJHard> I haven't used KDE since that time I tried SuSE
<DanaG> And that should be fixable with qgtkstyle.
<kklimonda> does it still look like a bucket of tar? ;)
<DanaG> Bulky as in pixels, not memory.
<CJHard> does it still look like someone puked up a copy of Windows XP's default theme?
<bjsnider> more or less
<cwillu_at_work> Resistol, yes, but that's not what I told you to do
 * DanaG also doesn't like OS X.
<DanaG> Hey, you see that window in the lower-right side of the screen?  Make it bigger without going off the edge... in just one operation.
<bjsnider> you cal poly guys are ornery
<DanaG> You can't.... resize is from lower-right only!  Same sort of "lack of control" thing.
<Resistol> cwillu_at_work, do I have to watch the whole video on hulu in crap fps, then go to that folder to re-watch it in totem?
<DanaG> <insert update-manager rant here>
<DanaG> =þ
<yang__> Hey, can someone help me with a permissions issue?
<cwillu_at_work> Resistol, no, you have to leave the player open but muted, and watch it in totem as it gets streamed into that file
<cwillu_at_work> Resistol, yes, it's a pain :p
<stpere> yang__: elaborate please
<Resistol> DanaG, tada!  http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/50771
<cpjr72> anyone know if you can use empathy to use gizmo?  says it supports SIP protocol but I cant find how to setup the account
<yang__> cat /var/syslog ....  " requested_mask="a::" "
<yang__> setting updynamic dns .. client auths correctly. bind is having trouble writing file..
<Resistol> cwillu_at_work, that method really won't work for my plan "get mom and grandma to use linux" - hulu and flash games are probably 90% of what they do online
<Resistol> Do the flash games also suffer significantly?  My little cousins are key players in the decision to get mac/linux - they are 6 and 11
<DanaG> google for "flash vdapu"
<bjsnider> flash does not yet use vdpau
<bjsnider> it might with 10.1
<yang__> stpere: you there?
<bjsnider> adobe never makes official statements like that though
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzU5OA
 * DanaG wonders about xvba-video
<CJHard> Does anybody know if those flash accelerator cards in HP netbooks actually help Flash's performance?
<fluvvell> ? xserver-xorg-ati
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?p=95572
<bjsnider> your new job is posting phoronix links
<DanaG> oh, you mean the Broadcom thing?  Well, seeing that it's Broadcom, I kinda' doubt it.
<CJHard> yep, that's exactly the one I'm talking about. I was very skeptical about it when I heard about it
<CJHard> if it works, I'm selling my 1000H and buying an HP mini
<cwillu_at_work> Resistol, it's the bitmap scaling that's an issue afaik, I don't think games are hit that badly when fullscreened
<Resistol> Also, are there any good parental controls apps out?
<CJHard> Does the NVIDIA ION work well in Linux yet? the new Mini 311 uses ION
<bjsnider> Resistol, are there any for windows?
<Resistol> none that i know of ;-)
<bjsnider> i know a good one. say "you can't ever use this computer"
<o_portista17> i have a problem with PhP and the ram usage, can someone help me out? http://codepad.org/qlMRNhDQ
<DanaG> CJHard: I like ATI for the openness, but I believe the Ion should work just as well as any.
<bjsnider> o_portista17, how is this a karmic issue?
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_ion_linux&num=1
<DanaG> yes, more phoronix.  =þ
<o_portista17> a friend of mine, tried to change the ram usage, on 9.04, and it's working on his computer
<o_portista17> but if it's not then...sorry ;x
<bjsnider> o_portista17, did you restart apache after you made that change?
<CJHard> I rarely make it past page 3 on phoronix.com
<o_portista17> yes, i couple of times
<DanaG> handy hint: skip to the end.  =þ
<episodic> anyone know how crossover is running on karmic?
<DanaG> Read the first and last pages; all else are less important, usually.
<bjsnider> o_portista17, that's an absurd maximum file upload size
<CJHard> how's nvidia treating kms and compiz lately?
<o_portista17> i know, that was just to make sure, that the upload size, was not the issue
<Resistol> i gotta run guys, but thanks for all of your help
<bjsnider> CJHard, compiz works perfectly, no kms ever
<CJHard> that kms thing may be the deal breaker. I've gotten quite accustomed to it of late with my Intel 945
<bjsnider> kms works perfectly with the newest nouveau driver, but there's no 3d at all with that
<episodic> anything about crossover i should know before i install on karmic?
<CJHard> does compiz count as 3D?
<bjsnider> yes
<CJHard> Guess I'll just have to  stick to my trusty 1000H
<DanaG> oh, google for flash va-api
<DanaG> perhaps that'll help?
<DanaG> that's Intel's thing.
<bjsnider> o_portista17, try the #httpd channel
<o_portista17> ok, thank's for the help
<bjsnider> va-api is a company called splitted desktops, from france
<ransom> does anyone know if there are karmic nightly binaries around anywhere?
<bjsnider> nightly binaries of what?
<PlainFlavored> karmic
<CJHard> images.ubuntu.com?
 * PlainFlavored rimshots
<CJHard> cdimages.ubuntu.com is what I meant to type
<bjsnider> karmic is not a binary
<ransom> bjsnider: good point, i meant to say nightly images
<bjsnider> !daily-live
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daily-live
<bjsnider> sure you do, stupid bot
<bjsnider> !daily-livecd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daily-livecd
<PlainFlavored> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ransom> it's okay, i found daily live images on the website that CJHard provided (thank you!)
<bjsnider> now i'll have to give you a fist beating
<PlainFlavored> wohoho!
<CJHard> lol no prob ;)
<CJHard> I used cdimages.ubuntu.com earlier today to make a live-usb on another computer
<PlainFlavored> i didn't know that ubuntu betas come in live cds
<CJHard> I'm going to log out. I have to work tomorrow morning. Follow me on twitter or facebook or something google.com/profiles/cjhard
<MrKeuner> anyone experiencing a lagging right click action using a bluetooth mouse on Karmic?
<MrKeuner> right click works fine on my touchpad but it does not (always) on the bluetooth mouse. The bluetooth mouse functions fine otherwise
<webbb82> i went to do a system update and it said it could only do a partial upgrade, there were 77 packages   what should i do , update or not
<kklimonda> launch apt-get dist-upgrade and see what packages are going to be removed
<kklimonda> it may be that the new pulseaudio is conflicting with rtkit
<webbb82> kklimonda, ok
<webbb82> should i do a apt-get update first?
<kklimonda> it won't hurt
<test34> webbb82, I just had a partial upgrade also
<webbb82> i was told never to do a partial
<webbb82> rtkit will be removed
<webbb82> kklimonda, good guess
<jimpop> what exactly is rtkit?  (google implies that it's a rootkit)
<kklimonda> jimpop, it's a daemon that give realtime for applications upon request
<jimpop> kklimonda, what types of apps?   I'm trying to determine if I need rtkit.
<kklimonda> jimpop, you don't - it a) doesn't work and b) is used only by pulseaudio
<kklimonda> a) is the reason why it's being removed
<jimpop> kklimonda, ah, ty
<webbb82> kklimonda, should i do the partial upgrade or remove rtkit
<kklimonda> webbb82, yes
<kklimonda> oh, wait - it wasn't yes/no question :D
 * jimpop wonders if pulseaudio will be removed, like rtkit, since it also doesn't work :-)
<kklimonda> webbb82, doing partial upgrade should remove rtkit
<webbb82> ya
<kklimonda> jimpop, actually PA works in many user cases ;)
<kklimonda> webbb82, you can safely remove it - doesn't work anyway ;)
<jimpop> kklimonda, I know.  It is actually working well for me now... but since I've long complained about it, the habit is hard to break
<kklimonda> jimpop, I guess - I still see a lot of people removing PA "just in case".. :)
<jimpop> kklimonda, it's a hold over from having so many Windows problems that you continually hate them despite them working well (Win7) now.
<dtchen> oh don't worry. if it's not users ranting about PA in Ubuntu, it's upstream ranting about PA in Ubuntu. :-)
<dtchen> I wonder who cares enough to actually fix PA in Ubuntu if it's so horribly broken. :-)
<haven489> Ubuntu rocks -End of line-
<stpere> wrong
<stpere> plenty of stuff to get better
<stpere> :)
<mobi-sheep> Wrong!
<kklimonda> dtchen, Lennart still does? I though he has stopped after ranting about how bad it was in 8.04 :)
<mobi-sheep> Ask the right person and he will tell you any *nix is the right choice. ;3
<stpere> mobi-sheep: wrong? then why will we (they) work on 10.04?
<stpere> oh
<dtchen> kklimonda: he just blogged about how much of a travesty PA is in 9.10
<kklimonda> dtchen, I was suprised about the rtkit removal myself :) and I don't see what's insulting about the first patch.. and what was the reason to disable flat volumes after all?
<dtchen> kklimonda: seb mentioned (and I noticed) that many people are confused by the behavior of flatvol
<dooglus> can anyone help me getting USB mass storage devices mounted in karmic please?
<kklimonda> dtchen, but aren't they still going to be confused about it in the 6 months? Or have you decided to not enable it by default.. forever? :)
<dooglus> I used to be able to just plug them in and have them get mounted automatically, but no longer
<kklimonda> dooglus, try "ubuntu-bug storage"
<dooglus> ubuntu-bug storage
<kklimonda> in terminal or alt+f2
<dtchen> kklimonda: I understand its semantics, some others do, but yet still others don't?
<dtchen> kklimonda: it would have been disabled for Karmic regardless
<dooglus> kklimonda: that's cool
<dtchen> kklimonda: a lot of people miss out that these decisions aren't made lightly
<stpere> kklimonda: if it's confusing, and still is in 6 months, why include it? :)
<dtchen> stpere: well, that's one argument that was made for disabling it
<dtchen> at this point everyone's complaining, so finding a middle ground is ... trying.
<stpere> Karmic to this point reminds me Badger
<dtchen> Breezy was a stellar release for audio :(
<dtchen> granted, that was only by virtue of stuff being much simpler
<stpere> hmm.. wait
<stpere> I mean gibbon
<dtchen> Gutsy?
<stpere> yes
<dtchen> even with Gutsy, it was simpler :-)
<stpere> Badger was great yes
<dtchen> I worked through them all, but I spent less time for Hardy
<stpere> ah yes
<BluesKaj> dtchen, as I said earlier , there just too many cooks in the Linux-audio kitchen
<jimpop> BluesKaj. amen
<dtchen> BluesKaj: heh. Well, it's well busy now, so I suppose we get to deal with it.
<Lenin_Cat> for some reason when I upgraded to karmic I lost my sound
<stpere> the problem is that it's hard to get people aboard if they don't have their say in the decision
<stpere> their word*
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: completely (as in a linux problem) or just partially (as in a volume setting problem)?
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: please use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh for starters
<Lenin_Cat> for some reason when I upgraded to karmic I lost my sound
<Lenin_Cat> my installation crashed about 2/3 through
<Lenin_Cat> I repaired most of my system
<Lenin_Cat> but I dont know how to repair my sound
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: please use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh for starters
<Lenin_Cat> and were is xorg config located?
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: it won't exist, normally
<Lenin_Cat> dtchen, no, the one in /etc
<dtchen> /etc/X11/xorg.conf remains the location
<Lenin_Cat> and what exactly is that script for?
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: it gathers sound debugging information
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: if you don't want to use that, just use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base"
<dtchen> either way, please do it quickly, because I'm leaving for work soon.
<Lenin_Cat> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Lenin_Cat>   File "/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk", line 16, in
<Lenin_Cat>     from apport import unicode_gettext as _
<Lenin_Cat> ImportError: cannot import name unicode_gettext
<Lenin_Cat> dtchen,
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: apt-get --reinstall install apport-gtk
<Lenin_Cat> im currently installing a load of things in apt-get
<Lenin_Cat> oh, its done
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: make sure that you're using 2.6.31-14-generic, not 2.6.28-xx-generic
<Lenin_Cat> I wub binary
<Lenin_Cat> same error
<alteregoa> i got a vince clarke error
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: then please use alsa-info.sh
<yang__> Hey can someone help me with client side ddns?
<yang__> server is all set up and i can do it manually
<yang__> but when to automate is my question
<Lenin_Cat> index.html?p=alsa-driver.git.3
<Lenin_Cat> I hate how console has no ctl c
<Lenin_Cat> ./alsa.sh: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Lenin_Cat> ./alsa.sh: line 1: `<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>'
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: it should be alsa-info.sh, not alsa.sh?
<Lenin_Cat> ok I renamed it
<Lenin_Cat> ./alsa.sh: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Lenin_Cat> ./alsa.sh: line 1: `<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>'
<Lenin_Cat> GOD DAMN IT
<Lenin_Cat> sudo: ./alsa-info.sh: command not found
<Lenin_Cat> :)
<kklimonda> Lenin_Cat, do it:
<kklimonda> wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> also, you don't need to use sudo for it
<Lenin_Cat> Automatically upload ALSA information to www.alsa-project.org? [y/N] :
<Lenin_Cat> yes?
<dtchen> Lenin_Cat: whichever you want
<dtchen> if you choose no, it should be in /tmp/alsa-info.txt
<dtchen> you can then pastebin that file
<yang__> yes
<Lenin_Cat> dtchen, K
<Lenin_Cat> dtchen, Ill just redo it and click y
<Lenin_Cat> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=61b38c1987064df7f85deb7a26497382514b2596
<MrKeuner> anyone experiencing a lagging right click action using a bluetooth mouse on Karmic? right click works fine on my touchpad but it does not (always) on the bluetooth mouse. The bluetooth mouse functions fine otherwise
<MrKeuner> what is the nae of the X utility to see mouse clicks?
<kklimonda> Lenin_Cat, looks like you are running a wrong kernel
<Lenin_Cat> there are such things as bluetouth mice?
<kklimonda> Lenin_Cat, you should use 2.6.31-14
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda, I dont see that option in grub
<kklimonda> MrKeuner, xev can display mouse clicks
<Lenin_Cat> what is the apt package
<kklimonda> Lenin_Cat, well, it looks like your system is still pretty much broken..
<Lenin_Cat> it is
<Lenin_Cat> it crashed when updating to karmic
<Lenin_Cat> I repaired apt-get
<Lenin_Cat> so I have basic system
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda, now what package
<kklimonda> Lenin_Cat, install linux-generic
<kklimonda> but from the state your apport is in I'm not sure if reinstalling karmic from scratch wouldn't be a faster option
<Lenin_Cat>  A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version   │
<Lenin_Cat>     │ installed currently has been locally modified.
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda, well, unetbootin isnt overwrighting my files, and I keep burning discs badly
<kklimonda> Lenin_Cat, you should choose option to replace it with version shipped in package unless you made some heave changes in your menu.lst
<Lenin_Cat> so no choice really
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda, I added windows 7 chainboot
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda, but I can add that later
<Lenin_Cat> brb rebooting
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda, sound still dosent work
<Lenin_Cat> I would of heared "welcome comrade" at sign it
<Lenin_Cat> :P
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda?
<kklimonda> Lenin_Cat, do alsa-info thing aain
<kklimonda> again*
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e5d0c85af8a1f50cad3784fb3c601d7851519237
<Lenin_Cat> wut
<Lenin_Cat> my sound works again
<Lenin_Cat> erm
<maco> Lenin_Cat: speak too soon?
<Lenin_Cat> odd
<Lenin_Cat> system sounds dont work
<Lenin_Cat> but firefox dose
<Lenin_Cat> XD
<Lenin_Cat> dear god, I love how mad I mess up my system
<Lenin_Cat> :e3
<Lenin_Cat> looks like I need to reinstall fglrx too
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda, nah, I dont need to do a fresh install
<Lenin_Cat> I just need to fix my video drivers and ill slowly fix the rest as I run into issues
<Lenin_Cat> thanks for your help
<Lenin_Cat> :)
<Lenin_Cat> kklimonda,
<kklimonda> no problem
<Rorty> hello I was wondering if mpx (multi pointer server) will run under karmic ?
<Jordan_U> Rorty: Not by default
<Rorty> but doable?
<Jordan_U> Rorty: Yes, if you install a later version of Xorg with MPX enabled
<td123> Rorty: if ubuntu uses xserver 1.7 then it's possible
<oldude67> hey all hows it going tonight?
<thiebaude> oldude67, great
<thiebaude> oldude67, falling asleep
<oldude67> still trying to set this dual p3 up from the way i had the old celeron ..didnt think i made that many friggin changes..lmao
<Rorty> Jordan_U & td123 thnx for info, 10 more night untill karmic :)
<savid> Hi, so I've just installed 9.10.  first boot wasn't pretty, couldn't get into X until I deleted the xorg.conf it created for me (it tried to configure for nvidia w/o installing nvidia driver :-P).
<savid> Anyways, I like the xsplash,  but I'm wondering how I can get the initial small white ubuntu logo during the early boot process, as in this vid:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m64J8L4FdXo    ?
<savid> ( I like to see the least amount of console junk as possible during boot )
<savid> (using beta amd64)
<thiebaude> savid, have you done updates since you installed 9.10?
<rob0> Ha, back in my Windows days, I had reinstalling win95 down to a science, and one of the first things I always did: delete logo.sys !
<Jordan_U> savid: You shouldn't see any console output during boot, even if you don't see the Ubuntu logo
<savid> thiebaude,  no updates yet
<webbb82> im trying to compile  the raptor menu  but i get a error can someone take a look at this its pretty small  please
<keith_> an update messed up my mouse I think. it's detecting my mouse wheel click and middle mouse button as being the same thing. How can I fix this?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, is anyone else here experiencing sound trouble with the alsa-base package?
<savid> Jordan_U,  odd, because I'm seeing console output up until xplash..  I'll see if I can record it to show you what's happening
<keith_> The reason this is annoyi
<jdsbluedevl> it was fixed, then broken agin
<jdsbluedevl> *again
<savid> although I suppose I should run updates first?
<keith_> The reason this is annoying is because my "middle" click is actually my right click
<Jordan_U> savid: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<savid> Jordan_U,  BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic root=UUID=85f989a2-eb80-4596-8651-6c9e0ad7b589 ro quiet splash
<thiebaude> keith_, did you check mouse preferences?
<webbb82> it cant find NepomukAddOntologyClasses
<savid> Jordan_U,  I do remember seeing a couple of odd-looking usb-related errors... not sure if that's why I was seeing console output
<savid> thiebaude,  is there any reason why I shouldn't run update manager after I install beta?
<thiebaude> savid, its always better for me to
<keith_> thiebaude, I have , though I'm not sure what you're expecting me to find in there. It's seems like a driver issue to me.
<jdsbluedevl> my problem is reported in bug 451900.  Has anyone looked into it yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451900 in alsa-driver "Sound not working, master volume resets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451900
<thiebaude> keith_, ok
<savid> Ok, when I run update manage it says "Not all updates can be installed "  and to "Run a partial upgrade".   Should I do the partial upgrade?
<Jordan_U> savid: Yes
<savid> k, thanks
<keith_> thiebaude, I have a vertical mouse which is effectively a three button mouse, but the middle button is intended to be used for right clicking (how it used to be) then, all of the sudden the third button is the right click and the middle and wheel are mapping to the same thing
<keith_> thiebaude, well... it's actually a 5 button mouse... but that's not completely relevant
<muri_one> I
<virtuald> It is relevant. X sees a mouse with a scroll wheel and two button as a 5 button mouse
<muri_one> I've recently noticed that whenever I hit a key on my keyboard my mouse lags for a second and doesn't repond to any clicks or motion
<Jordan_U> muri_one: Is it a touchpad?
<muri_one> Jordan_U: yup
<jdsbluedevl> hello, can anyone tell me if anyone is having trouble with the sound in Karmic?
<Jordan_U> muri_one: At least the not responding to clicks is intentional, otherwise you will always accidentily tap to click with your wrist while typing
<test34> My uspash.conf has: xres=1440, yres=900, but I still get the following error: usplash: Setting mode 1152x864 failed, usplash: setting mode 1024x768..
<muri_one> Jordan_U: oh, how do I disable this feature? It's not so great when I am trying to use blender :)
<test34> any idea how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> muri_one: I don't have a laptop to check, is the option in System > Preferences > Mouse ?
<muri_one> Jordan_U: yes sir, I just found it
<muri_one> should have checked before asking
<muri_one> Thank you
<Jordan_U> muri_one: np
<jdsbluedevl> is anyone here having problems with sound?  This has been really bugging me the past few days, with it being broken, then fixed, then broken again
<thiebaude> jdsbluedevl, no problems here
<jdsbluedevl> how is it that I'm having problems?
<jdsbluedevl> what the hell is wrong with my alsa-base?
<test34> jdsbluedevl, my sound is fine, which applications are your using that play sounds?
<jdsbluedevl> test34: rhythmbox, mplayer, basically anything
<jdsbluedevl> I don't even get the bongos at the login screen
<jdsbluedevl> and alsamixer goes haywire
<test34> jdsbluedevl, what sound card?
<jdsbluedevl> test34: 'Live'/'SB Live! 5.1 (rev.8, serial:0x80641102) at 0xe800, irq 18'
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Have you filed a bug report?
<jdsbluedevl> yes, bug 451900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451900 in alsa-driver "Sound not working, master volume resets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451900
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Does it only break / fix itself after updates?
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: only after the right update.  Rebooting doesn't fix the problem.  I am checking an old kernel right now, though, to see if it might be that, but I doubt it
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: If an old kernel does fix it try doing a git ( or bzr ) bisect and see if you can narrow it down to a single commit
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: well, whatever the subsequent updates have done to my sound, they've also prevented me from being able to book my previous kernels
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: only the most up-to-date kernel will boot
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: What happens with the ones that don't boot?
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Any error message?
<jdsbluedevl> well, the one left over I have from Jaunty now starts flickering on my screen, like the newer 386 kernels have been doing to me, and the 31-13 kernel I have just gets stuck on a blank screen after the splash
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: nvm, 31-13 was able to boot after a long time.  But either way, still no sound
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: so the problem isn't kernel-specific
<Lapinux> I'm currently trying out 9.10 64 bit live cd on my latop and in system ->preferences ->network connections I'm trying to set up wireless security but the "apply" button is greyed out.  Has anyone else ran into this?
<Lapinux> actually, it greyes out after i pick wpa & wpa2 personal
<brijith> I cannot connect my mobile broadband after installing ubuntu9.10. it was working fine in ubuntu 9.04
<brijith> heloo
<brijith>  I cannot connect my mobile broadband after installing ubuntu9.10. it was working fine in ubuntu 9.04. Please help me ....
<t0s> i just did a clean install on the beta, but i seem to be missing icons in the system menu
<brijith>  I cannot connect my mobile broadband after installing ubuntu9.10. it was working fine in ubuntu 9.04
<alteregoa> i got a vince clarke error in ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> t0s: updated?
<t0s> Ian_Corne, clean install
<Ian_Corne> well, make sure to update, this is a work in progress...
<t0s> im thinking some things didnt install completely, like in the themes manager when i click the "new wave" theme it says the "Human" icon theme isnt installed
<t0s> ok
<brijith> Ian_Corne:was that for me ...
<t0s> ah
<Ian_Corne> brijith: if you're not up to date, it might help too
<t0s> one last thing, how do i remove the login screen? where i can boot straight into ubuntu without logging in with password
<Ian_Corne> t0s: did you check the iso/CD for errors before installing?
<brijith> Ian_Corne:ok thanks
<kblin> brijith: what exactly is the problem, anyway? how are you trying to connect to the phone? does that part work?
<t0s> Ian_Corne, nope i didnt
<Ian_Corne> System->admin->login <indow t0s
<t0s> but i can boot in the cd and check cant i?
<brijith> kblin:actually I am using .. USB modem
<kblin> ok, and you dial in how? using ppp? if so, check the ppp logs
<brijith> kblin:in ubuntu9.04 when I plugged in my usb model something in tray started revolving ...
<brijith> kblin:after that it said offline
<kblin> ah, ok, I don't know a thing about gnome-network-manager, sorry
<brijith> kblin:that time I set my user name and password by editing it
<brijith> kblin:then It worked fine in ubuntu 9.04
<kblin> brijith: as I said, no idea about gnome-network-manager
<kblin> check the settings of that program
<brijith> kblin:but when I do the same thing in newly installed ubuntu 9.10 it is not working
<kblin> so I figured
<kblin> again, check the application. I can't help you with that I'm afraid. I'm not even a Gnome user
<brijith> kblin:Hope this will be solved when it actually release
<ElijahCMenifee> wow all this time a mistyped password in /etc/ldap.secret (do not know the password, only have finger memory from years of use) that was keeping root from being able to validte users...
<ElijahCMenifee> AHHA! have gotten ldap working in karmic for logins and autofs had to report bug in autofs-ldap wrong permissions on file kept autofs from connection to ldap
<ElijahCMenifee> now the only problem is my home directory settings do not play nicely with my real home directory from my OpenSolaris ZFS->NFS export for Desktop and so fourth...
<kblin> brijith: file a bug about it, to make sure?
<brijith> kblin:I am new to all these stuff, can you tell me how to file a bug .??
<ElijahCMenifee> !bug | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<redwood> hello, looking for advice on broadcom 4312 drivers for karmic
<redwood> can't get it to work on a Dell Mini 10v
<redwood> tried b43-fwcutter, but that obviously does not work for the 4312 card
<redwood> hello anyone?
<ElijahCMenifee> redwood, sorry not familar with that hardware, continue waiting and maybee someone else will know
<redwood> it's the wifi card for the Dell Mini 10v. from what I've read, wifi should work natively with karmic, but I cannot make it work.
<panfist> is the fglrx driver available in karmic?
<panfist> the package is installed but i dont see the driver in the restricted driver admin gui
<ElijahCMenifee> redwood, Assuming that it is not broken because of beta the wifi support should be much better but I would still look into NDIS wrapper stuff
<RussellAlan> hey
<ElijahCMenifee> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RussellAlan> anyone have experience with ps3 and kubuntu?
<ripps_> well, overall, not alot of people having difficulties this beta, I remember this channel being unbearably busy last release
<RussellAlan> yup, not to many problems.
<ElijahCMenifee> RussellAlan, yes but it was some time ago, gave up playing with it and wanted the space back for the gameos
<RussellAlan> yeah definitely, ElijahCMenifee i think im going to try karmic on it.
<redwood> trying NDIS wrapper now...
<RussellAlan> one problem, i cant download and iso burners on my other laptop... somethings up with my cable, im getting 0.16mbs down and .44mbs up
<ElijahCMenifee> Is there a powerpc build already? Have not looked recently, used to seem to lag behind x86 stuff...
<RussellAlan> yes, i saw it on a forum.
<RussellAlan> downloaded it
<RussellAlan> now just need to either hack magic iso or fix my router
<RussellAlan> oh ait, here it goes! 20kbs ! w00t lol lame
<ElijahCMenifee> can you not local copy it to the machine with the cd-burner?
<RussellAlan> im trying to burn the cd with my laptop that has a cd burner but, no iso burner
<RussellAlan> magiciso is only 300mb or less on trial
<ElijahCMenifee> !info cdrskin | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: cdrskin (source: libburn): command line CD/DVD/BD writing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (karmic), package size 60 kB, installed size 204 kB
<RussellAlan> its a windows machine.
<RussellAlan> my kubuntu laptop has no cd writer and i cant find power chord to external writer lol
<RussellAlan> maybe i should call the cable company.
<ElijahCMenifee> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RussellAlan> ys, i know how to dual boot, although its not my laptop, dont want to take it over to the light side
<ElijahCMenifee> swap hardrives?
<RussellAlan> lol,
<RussellAlan> overkill
<RussellAlan> and im all about overkill
<ElijahCMenifee> usb pen of DSL with cdrecord ?
<RussellAlan> just wanna put karmic on ps3 lol, did you ever do any emulation on it?
<ElijahCMenifee> No, i was playing with HPC on the cell. but then nvidia released cuda so I took back the space for my gameos
<RussellAlan> >
<RussellAlan> ?
<ElijahCMenifee> HPC=High Performance Computing, PS3 cell is a realtivly cheap way to play with vector kernel computing but NVidia's cuda stuff ment I could do some similar stuff on my 8800.
<RussellAlan> ahh gotcha
<RussellAlan> yeah i got the hpc part but didnt understand your realavence to nvidia
<ElijahCMenifee> The nvidia option made more since(never finished the project) because we also have nvidia at work and was working on some image recognition stuff (also has word kernel in it for culling but in no way related to OS or a HPC kernel run) to speed up some OCR stuff.
<psypher246> hi all, pls help. i have several issues with karmic on my dell mini 9. nr 1. turned on autologin and now i cannot get back in. is there a way to turn it off via console?
<ElijahCMenifee> psypher246, try editing /etc/gdm/custom.conf and set AutomaticLoginEnabled to false
<psypher246> would the reason i wasn;t able to get back in be due to the encrypted home directory? ie no autologin with encrypted home?
<ElijahCMenifee> psypher246, That would be a good guess, however I have not fooled around with encrypted home and do not know how it undecrypts it.
<psypher246> cool, another thing, i keep getting weird, my hard drive is failing, errors on boot? only 6 mnths old dell mini with 4GB
<ElijahCMenifee> psypher246, are they actual hard drive errors or just filesystem errors?
<psypher246> seems to be actula hard drive erroers, says that my drive is being used outside of it's design parameters. looked it up, found something about it being installed on a 4GB drive, but worried, got those errors even b4 installing
<ElijahCMenifee> !info gsmartcontrol | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4-2 (karmic), package size 524 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<ElijahCMenifee> what does the HD S.M.A.R.T. info list?
<redwood> blech, I'm just going to try a full reinstall of karmic, see if it works then
<redwood> if not, I can wait two weeks
<ElijahCMenifee> redwood, good luck
<t0s> i just did a clean install on 9.10 beta, when grub starts it shows grub 1.97 beta 4, is this correct?
<ElijahCMenifee> t0s, yes that is grub2 pre-release
<tgpraveen> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1+nmu2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 184 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Etu> Geh, I got a bug.
<t0s> ok
<Etu> qtruby is briken
<Etu> broken*
<ElijahCMenifee> thats ruby for you...
<t0s> also i did all the updates and all and i still seem to be missing icons in the menus, there isnt a icon beside search and recent documents in Places and in System the first 2 and the About etc is missing icon beside them
<Etu> broken*my ruby works, but not the qt bindings
<Etu> geh, bad keyboard
<ElijahCMenifee> Etu, sorry was just getting a dig in about ruby it is broken regardless of if it is actually working... ;-)
<Etu> ElijahCMenifee: stfu, I realy like ruby :)
<psypher2461> ElijahCMenifee: where exactly is that?
<ElijahCMenifee> psypher246, type `sudo apt-get install gsmartcontrol` and after it is installed type `gksu gsmartcontrol`
 * ElijahCMenifee is away: I'm busy
<xenon_> how to turn off ipv6?
<alteregoa> are you afraid?
<alteregoa> i am LANDRU
<xenon_> how to disable ipv6??
<alteregoa> go to modprobe.conf
<alteregoa> and add alias net-pf-10 off
<alteregoa> ah debian its /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<alteregoa> find the line alias net-pf10 ipv6 and replace to alias net-pf-10 off
<alteregoa> and add alias ipv6 off
<redwood> for whatever reason, reinstalling karmic completely fixed whatever was making the pre-installed wifi driver fail
<xenon_> there is no file aliases.
<redwood> so now I've got wifi, hooray!
<xenon_> should i create it?
<alteregoa> you can go to /etc/modprobe/blacklist
<alteregoa> and add a line
<alteregoa> blacklist ipv6
 * ElijahCMenifee is back (gone 00:11:29)
<alteregoa> several ways directs to rome
<xenon_> got it. thanks
<alteregoa> yeah remember in two years to enable it back
<alteregoa> because in 700 days there are no more ipv4 adresses available
<xenon_> i wud reinstalled so many times by then
<alteregoa> i install for 5 years
<alteregoa> then i buy new HW
<xenon_> i format every 2-3 months
<alteregoa> for what kind of reason?
<xenon_> was on windows before
<alteregoa> well my longest install was OS/2 with 10 years
<xenon_> !!
<alteregoa> on a ham radio related machine
<alteregoa> i was running some DOS apps on those machine, and multitasking didnt work fascinating with windows 9x
<alteregoa> well good luck
<xenon_> try windows 7
<gsevil> How can i disable the splash screen while loading in ubuntu 9.10, I want it to show the text
<ElijahCMenifee> xenon_, watch your language this is a linux channel ;-)
<serzholino> Hi! Is it known bug that bluetooth in karmic is completely broken?
<serzholino> At least using USB dongle
<xenon_> is linux channel offended by just taking the name of windows 7
<serzholino> see my bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/453885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453885 in bluez "bluetooth in karmic is nonfunctional" [Undecided,New]
<ElijahCMenifee> gsevil, try removing the quite splash values from the linux line before booting
<serzholino> in short adapter is detected ok, but doesn't function
<redwood> alright folks, goodnight- looking forward to the 29th!
<serzholino> but it works in jaunty and WinXP
<gsevil>  ElijahCMenifee: I've done that, I want to remove the new Karmic boot screen, which has a light run from left to right
<topyli> how do you safely "overclock" an eeepc 701 to 900MHz on karmic? none of the scripts and hacks i know are updated for karmic yet
<alteregoa> overclock?
<ElijahCMenifee> gsevil, not sure yet looking at the grub and splash info now to get more details
<topyli> i'm using eee-acpi-scripts right now, but they are not (nor will be) updated for karmic, and my system sometimes locks up when changing the fsb speed
<topyli> alteregoa, more like un-downlclock :)
<alteregoa> increase the voltage
<topyli> the eeepc is downclocked to 630MHz by default
<Ian_Corne> err
<alteregoa> for a double of clock you need 4x more voltage
<Ian_Corne> topyli: what eeepc do you have?
<topyli> alteregoa, no. the trick is to safely change the fsb from 70 to 100
<topyli> Ian_Corne, 701
<alteregoa> or something
<Ian_Corne> I don't have any problems without those acpi scripts got a 1000H
<topyli> congratulations
<redwood> oooone more question: which download should I use to install skype on karmic?
<topyli> Ian_Corne, that's because it's not underclocked to begin with
<alteregoa> redwood: ubuntu 9.04 works
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<alteregoa> the debian packet of 9.04
<Ian_Corne> ok
<alteregoa> or ubuntu, whatever its almost the same
<ElijahCMenifee> gsevil, what happens if instead of removing 'silent splash' you change it to 'nosplash'?
<psypher2461> ElijahCMenifee: i did that already, what i mean is where exactly in that app is what you are looking for, smart basic test says disk is fine
<gsevil> ElijahCMenifee: i'll try , thanks for helping
<ElijahCMenifee> psypher2461, when gsmartctl is running does it list your drive?
<topyli> rephrasing: how do you change the fsb speed? i don't need a set of scripts, just this one command really
<psypher2461> ElijahCMenifee: yes
<Taroven1> Got an evil script issue if anyone can help out... I'm trying to set a script up to spawn 6 terminals at startup. When I run the script manually it works fine, but if it's run at startup only one terminal starts at all. (not necessarily 9.10 specific, but the main ubuntu channel is hard to get help in)
<psypher2461> overal health self-assessment test: passes
<ElijahCMenifee> psypher2461, when you double-click on the drive  waht do the error log tabs say, and do anything in the attributes show up as red
<psypher2461> device does not support error logging
<psypher2461> error smart error log read failed
<psypher2461> all errors bout not being able to read logs
<ElijahCMenifee> psypher2461, ugh i was hoping it might contain info on what was causing that error message to show up :( did you check the Attributes tab for any pink/red lines?
<Ian_Corne> topyli: have you check the bios?
<psypher2461> no data available :(
<psypher2461> mustn't i 1st turn smart on in the bios?
<ElijahCMenifee> psypher2461, is it an actual harddrive or an SDD drive?
<psypher2461> SSD
<Ian_Corne> checked*
<topyli> Ian_Corne, i know it doesn't support it. it has to be done in software. also, i don't want to run at higher speed all the time, only when i need a very high resolution for my external monitor (i don't care about processor speed, i'm upping the fsb for the video chip"
<ElijahCMenifee> psypher2461, ah that might be the problem then, if you have been heavily writing/erasing it or files on it it could be an SDD wear level warning
<psypher2461> but surely the lifespan is longer that 6 months, haven't even done that much read writte
<psypher2461> how can i be sure?
<psypher2461> i don;t think an fsch is comprehensive enough
<psypher2461> fschk*
<ElijahCMenifee> depending on the manufacturer there may be some special programs/leveling areas that monitor the erase cycle usage but other then that not sure.
<u-foka> hy there!
<u-foka> now I'm switched to karmic on my everyday used pc to test it more deeply :) and I fond that udev somehow wont work :(
<u-foka> I mean I can't change my wlan card from eth1 to wlan0 editing the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file, because after restart I got a new line with the same card again as eth1 (wlan0 line still exists but seems ignored)
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone on karmic check to see if they have the dmraid package installed?
<EruditeHermit> can I safely remove the dmraid package?
<u-foka> Another strange thing is that I installed usb_modeswitch to switch my huawei e1750 modem into data mode, and it's udev rule (/etc/udev/rules.d/usb_modeswitch.rule) does nothing :(
<u-foka> any ideas?
<Guest34396> has anyone else has issues with the latest udev update?
<u-foka> Guest34396, I don't know if it's related to the last update, but i have strange problems with udev :S
<u-foka> I've installed from a daily build from oct 15 (and now up2date)
<Guest34396> when i try to boot the latest kernel udev throws a couple of erroes, then the kernel can't find /dev/ram
<u-foka> Guest34396, and won't boot at all?
<aporetic> hey guys, i appear to be having some issues with my fresh 9.10 install -- trying to switch icon themes in gnome (to 'iris', as it happens) with no effect
<steve__> I'm having a brain fart here.  What is the command that shows the results from all of your devices?  I'm blocking on mdist, but that ain't it.
<Guest34396> right, it drips to busybox
<aporetic> steve__: lspci?
<pradeep> can i upgrade to karmic now..can't wait??
<u-foka> pradeep, update-manager -cd
<u-foka> ;)
<u-foka> god luck
<wekt> what is a nice graphical software for viewing Man pages?
<wekt> besides konqueror
<pradeep> u-foka: wat?? does that mean
<pradeep> wekt:tkman
<EruditeHermit> hey, has anyone profiled their boot with bootchart?
<wekt> eeek!  it's a tk app!
<pradeep> wekt: why u need graphical interface
<wekt> scroll bar, nicer font handling.
<gsevil> I add nosplash to grub, but it still shows the splash after I enter password to login, is that usplash ?
<u-foka> pradeep, you can enter that command "update-manager -cd" into the run dialog (alt+f2) to upgrade from jaunty
<u-foka> gsevil, that is xsplash ;)
<pradeep> u-foka: is it bug free now
<gsevil> how can I disable it?
<wekt> pradeep: viewing man pages is something i do often, so i like to have it be as comfortable as possible
<pradeep> wekt: tkman then
<u-foka> pradeep, we all having strange troubes :(
<pradeep> u-foka: any serious bugs
<u-foka> i have problems with both udev and devicekit :(
<u-foka> if I connect my usb mouse after boot, it wont work
<u-foka> but if it's connected at boot, I can put it in another usb port and it works after...
<u-foka> strange
<gsevil> u-foka:  how can I disable xsplash?
<u-foka> another issue that udev somehow ignores the persistent net rules and an other rule that should switch my 3g modem too :S
<u-foka> gsevil, sorry I can't help you with that, it's really new stuff and I don't know how it works
<tgpraveen> !FTBFS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FTBFS
<Ian_Corne> lol
<EruditeHermit> how long does it take you guys to boot?
<agent538> i dont know
<u-foka> I feel karmic boots faster than jaunty
<agent538> but i know, that spme programas dont work anymore, i no update  karmic maybe it helps a little
<agent538> do people have the same problem her, some prog. of my dont start up anymore
<tgpraveen> anyone else feels karmic boots faster than jaunty? most people seem to be getting slower boots
<tgpraveen> agent538: give some egs. of the progs
<agent538> ?
<agent538> ega
<agent538> egs
<EruditeHermit> tgpraveen, do you have a bootchart?
<EruditeHermit> it boots slower for me
<EruditeHermit> by a minute
<u-foka> i will measure it next boot
<tgpraveen> agent538: examples
<agent538> for me its important that everything works
<agent538> tgp i'm now updating
<agent538> i shall give you de info if i start again oke.
<gsevil> a few week ago, I partially upgraded to karmic, but today, I fully upgraded, it load so slow, especially after enter password, really hate the slow xsplash
<agent538> i must reboot
<u-foka> will be back!
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> how do you get the session buttons in the system menu instead of a separate applet?
<gsevil> how can I save my authentication for some root activities, like mount ntfs partition, I don't remember disabling what, but it asks me everytime
<agent538> tgpraveen,  if i start gpar2 and i push the todo button it dispears
<agent538> cheese cant not find my webcame anymore
<agent538> it say no webcame
<agent538> but two days ago i did use my webcame
<ElijahCMenifee> gsevil, Are you talking about the splash inbetween the GDM login screen and your desktop screen?
<gsevil> how can I disable an upstart service ?
<gsevil> like apparmor?
<Taroven1> Anyone tried compiling Grumbel's xboxdrv under 9.10? I'm getting a build error.
<CPrgmSwR2> I have to say the wireless drivers have gotton a lot better
<ElijahCMenifee> anyone know about support NFSv4?
<KruyKaze> hi guys
<PlainFlavored> so i'm sure you guys are aware of the bad sector bug in Palimpsest
<PlainFlavored> should i still be concerned about my drive?
<topyli> PlainFlavored, yes. you should always assume all your hard drives will fail soon
<topyli> because sooner or later, they will :)
<jarnos> Suspend to RAM does not work or gives errors even if it worked in Jaunty. What is going on?
<tgpraveen> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 586 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<|eagles0513875|> !topic | jarnos
<ubottu> jarnos: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<|eagles0513875|> jarnos: be aware you are using beta software
<silver-bullet> Sorry for the noob question, but how do I check if a bug I want to report has already been filed?
<silver-bullet> it's about video playback colours looking 'inverted' for want of a better word.
<tgpraveen> silver-bullet: go to launchpad.net
<tgpraveen> in that select ubuntu then go to bugs
<tgpraveen> then search there
<tgpraveen> btw I think I saw that issue being discussed long ago
<tgpraveen> I thouhg it would have been fixed by now
<silver-bullet> tgpraveen: Thanks, I thought it would be fixed by now too :(
<PlainFlavored> !info palimpsest
<ubottu> Package palimpsest does not exist in karmic
<|eagles0513875|> !palimpsest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about palimpsest
<LSD|Ninja> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<LSD|Ninja> heh
<|eagles0513875|> hhahaha LSD|Ninja
<LSD|Ninja> Anyway, where should I be looking for issues related to NetBIOS name resolution?
<cousin_mario> do I have to close session from an applet?
<tgpraveen> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0+git20091012-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 421 kB, installed size 6672 kB
<cousin_mario> LSD|Ninja: possibly firewall?
<tgpraveen> eagles0513875: ^^ :-)\
<|ns|nR8> LSD|Ninja, whats the prob
<LSD|Ninja> |ns|nR8: It doesn't work :P Seriously though, Nautilus won't browse the Windows network because it claims it can't find the share list or something and trying to list the server using smbclient gives me "NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME" using the NetBIOS name, but works fine with the IP address
<LSD|Ninja> I can probably fix it with a /etc/hosts kludge, but I'd rather know what the actual problem is as it worked a few days ago
<rwat> is it just me or has sound configuration taken a step back on karmic?
<rwat> trying to get sound going in a sensible manner to my usb audio device is much harder than it was in jaunty
<LSD|Ninja> administration tools have been disappearing since at least Hardy
<rwat> it seems that I'm back to the idea of having only one sound source at a time
<rwat> which is so last century
<mortal> will karmic get 2.6.32?
<rwat> I don't understand this "let's remove all the console tools" approach. If it continues I'll be off back to debian.
<exalt> eventually maybe
<exalt> you can do it yourselve :)
<rwat> I seem to have managed to set my usb sound card as the default - anyone know I get multiple things to play to it at the same time?
<rwat> BBC iPlayer doesn't seem to want to talk to it at all :/
<silver-bullet> tgpraveen: Thanks for the help with video colours earlier - fixed now - just needed to adjust the hue settings - D'oh!
<tgpraveen> silver-bullet: hehe gr8
<jarnos> |eagles0513875|, yeah I am. I am just tired of reporting about bugs caused by people fixing something that was not broken.
<|eagles0513875|> jarnos: :( wish i could help you in regards to your issue but im not to versed in bugs and certain programming languages
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<|eagles0513875|> yo ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> is there a way I can take a single service out of the shutdown script but leave it in the startup?
<exalt> how stable is ubuntu karmic nowadays?
<|ns|nR8> wait 4 days for the rc
<|ns|nR8> thats what im doing
<|ns|nR8> had enough of it breaking
<ActionParsnip> exalt: worked fine here since alpha2
<exalt> ActionParsnip: what kind of laptop?
<ActionParsnip> exalt: its a desktop, asus p1-ah2 pundit
<ActionParsnip> exalt: with 100% compatile wifi pci card
<exalt> okj ty
<ActionParsnip> exalt: why did you assume it was a laptop?
<exalt> ActionParsnip: i hoped it was, because im willing to install ubuntu on a friends laptop
<ActionParsnip> exalt: if you'd asked it would have een  better option
<ActionParsnip> exalt: if you run it from liveCD or USB you can test to see how it will go
<exalt> ActionParsnip:  yes probably
<exalt> ActionParsnip: well thats not totaly true
<|ns|nR8> running the updates has always caused me probs
<ActionParsnip> exalt: course it is, you can install and setup drivers on the USB as if it were the internal drive
<ActionParsnip> exalt: many do it, sure usb is painfully slow but you can investigate the hardware at least
<ActionParsnip> exalt: and see if they actually like it too
<ActionParsnip> exalt: whyis it not totally true?
<exalt> dear ActionParsnip ive had so much times that a livecd works just fine
<exalt> but the install wont
<c4pt> hello
<c4pt> is anyone having a problem with gunzip on koala with tar.gzś?
<ActionParsnip> exalt: did you verify the ISO before burning? Did you run the CD self tester? Did yu burn the CD as slow as possible?
<exalt> ActionParsnip: yes ofcourse
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: tar zxvf <file.tar.gz>
<ActionParsnip> exalt: not everyone checks them dude, i assume nothing
<ActionParsnip> exalt: ok so at what point does the install fail?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastie.org/660355
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: why are you root? Is the file ok?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: its pretty much doing this with any .tar.gz i download
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bzip2 gzip
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: have you tried not being root and doing it as a normal user like you are supposed to
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: yes
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: i just ran the sudo command you gave me to install and reinstall bzip2 and gzip same thing
<Finnish> How to update to karmic via terminal, I'm on 8.10 at the moment
<ActionParsnip> well it just reinstalled the commands
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: sudo update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: does it work as another user?
<Finnish> pok
<naresh> Finnish: do-release-upgrade -d
<Finnish> Ok
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: i exited in terminal back to my regular user
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: if you make a fresh user is it ok there
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: if its bad in the new user,log a bug, if its good in the new user then its your profile
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: tar zxvf didnt work in the newuser either
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: are you running koala?
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: does tar zvxf work for you with tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> yes and has done for all time
<gsevil> how can I enable timidity in karmic?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: tell me a different tar.gz file to download that works for you
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: i'd log a bug and write everything you have tried as well as the outcomes
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: sure, sec
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: so i can verify that it is at least working before i do a reinstall
<coz_> gsevil, i am not sure  however did  you try the same guides for jaunty to see if that works?
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: http://pkl.net/~node/software/alsa-patch-bay/alsa-patch-bay-0.5.2.tar.gz worked fine
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: ok the file unzipped
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: very strange
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: then your file is orrupt and needs redownloading
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: i got this file that i am trying to unzip from sourceforge.
<ActionParsnip> or is misnamed
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: does file <file name> say its a gzipped tar file?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: http://adzapper.sourceforge.net/adzap-20070317.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> 404
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: http://adzapper.sourceforge.net/
<c4pt> ok ill be back
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: thanx for your help
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: i get the same error as you trying to extract the file
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: mmm
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: its a tar
<ActionParsnip> \c4pthe retards called it a tar.gz when its not
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: oh o
<ActionParsnip> you should email them to laugh and point
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: oh ok
<ActionParsnip> tar xvf ./adzap-20090301.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> !ifo adzap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifo adzap
<ActionParsnip> c4pt: better?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: just going to use squid and adzapper from apt-get....
<hetauma> is any1 having troubles installing addons on firefox? it takes ages and then it gives a downloading error
<ActionParsnip> hetauma: can you give the output of: ls -la ~/.mozilla
<ActionParsnip> hetauma: use http://pastebin.org
<ActionParsnip> hetauma: http://pastebin.com/ sorry
<hetauma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296734/
<hetauma> and firfox gives a download error -228
<hetauma> it takes about 3mins to "start" the download and another 5 to give the error
<hetauma> I thought that it might be a problem with firefox servers but other people can install addons without any problem
<coz_> hetauma,  are you trying to update firefox other than via the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> hetauma: ok well that looks good
<hetauma> coz_, nope
<ActionParsnip> have you tried closing all firefoxes and renaming ~/.mozilla   to see if its better
<hetauma> ActionParsnip, so firefox will make a new profile?
<coz_> it should
<hetauma> gimme a sec to do that
<ActionParsnip> hetauma: yeah, worth a try, you can rename back too so you have a rollback path
<hetauma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296742/ that's the error it gives
<hetauma> ActionParsnip, same thing after making new profile
<ActionParsnip> hetauma: are you using download helper?
<hetauma> ActionParsnip, no addon installed at all
<hetauma> except from those that were installed with ubuntu
<coz_> hetauma,  ok I just tried that plugi here  and it did install   ?
<coz_> hetauma,   out of curiosity   have you done  sudo apt-get update  and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   ?
<hetauma> system is uptodate an 9.10 was a clean install
<coz_> hetauma,   mmm
<coz_> hetauma,  have you already gone into synaptic and try a reinstallation of firefox ?
<hetauma> coz_, nope will do that now
<ActionParsnip> hetauma: what version of ffox do you have installed?
<hetauma> 3.5.3
<coz_> hetauma,  hit the search button  type in firefox   and reinstall all of the pacakges listed there
<ActionParsnip> k
<vistakiller1> with the last update akregator crash every time that read feeds
<vistakiller1> with that error
<vistakiller1> file retriever error: 114
<vistakiller1> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller1: try removing it, then putting it back in (use --purge too)
<vistakiller1> i try to reinstall it
<vistakiller1> what about the feeds?
<vistakiller1> i have to take a backup?
<hetauma> coz_, reinstalled no luck, then made a complete removal and new installation and still the same problem
<coz_> hetauma,   damn something is seriously wrong with that install then
<hetauma> I'm searching launchpad to find something about that
<coz_> hetauma,   did you check the cd either with the live cd check or the md5sums after downloading the ISO image
<vistakiller1> it seems it work now
<vistakiller1> i remove it with purge and now it works :P
<vistakiller1> strange..
<hetauma> coz_,  yes
<coz_> hetauma,  then I am puzzled
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller1: mustve updated bad, or the settings for the old version were broking the new
<vistakiller1> maybe
<coz_> that sounds reasonable :)
<zniavre> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<coz_> vistakiller1,  one way to test that next time is to delete the .conf file for the application    and restart it
<vistakiller1> ok
<vistakiller1> anyone else use kubuntu karmic?
<ActionParsnip> i use lxde + karmic
<vistakiller1> do you have the problem with the flash player buttons when you run kwin effect?
<vistakiller1> or compiz
<ActionParsnip> yeah compiz can kill clicks in flash
<vistakiller1> and kwin the same
<coz_> vistakiller1,  i am on karmic right now
<coz_> but not kde
<vistakiller1> and pulseaudio in kubuntu kill sound in flash :P
<Andy80> hi all
<vistakiller1> this flash have problems in linux
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller1: runs perfect here with 64bit alpha
<vistakiller1> in kubuntu i have problems first with sound and i have to remove pulseaudio
<mcnesium> hey ive been running karmic since beta was released and it was working fine, then i ran the update manager, while the update the system crashed and after that my system looks like this: http://www.vimeo.com/7082657
<Andy80> sometimes karmic fails to detect my sound card, so I don't have any audio and I don't see anything in Sound Preferences --> Hardware, applet... how can I fix this? What package is involved, so I can submit a properly bug? thanks
<vistakiller1> and now with the buttons
<vistakiller1> Andy80 try to remove pulseaudio
<coz_> mcnesium,  are you saying the screen has dimmed?
<mcnesium> coz_: no wait and see, the screen output starts blinking
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller1: is your ubuntu 64bit?
<mcnesium> and i cant enter the password
<vistakiller1> yes kubuntu 64bit
<mcnesium> cause it actually takes the keys pressed only once in a while
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller1: have you tried the alpha  flash plugin?
<Andy80> vistakiller1: do you think it's a reasonable solution?!
<coz_> mcnesium,  did you by chance hear a loud pop when it crashed?
<vistakiller1> i dont know Andy80 but pulse have still many problems
<vistakiller1> ActionParnship no i have 32 flash with libs
<coz_> mcnesium,    I see ...that looks really bad.... can you hit   ctrl+alt+F1
<coz_> mcnesium,  can you get into  text console?
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller1: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz   extract the .so   to your browsers plugin folder (remove the flash packages first)
<bernardo> hello
<coz_> bernardo,  hey guy
<ActionParsnip> vistakiller1: i always put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<vistakiller1> ok
<mcnesium> coz_: this is the text console
<coz_> mcnesium,  well if I were in that position I would just simply reinstall
<bernardo> firefox only opens here with sudo privileges, any idea why? from the shortcut it just dies after a time, without opening
<mcnesium> coz_: i am wondering if i should report this as a bug
<coz_> mcnesium,   apparenlty the crash happened  when important updates were needed
<coz_> mcnesium,  i dont think this is a bug    .... do you know why it crashed?
<mcnesium> no, i wasn paying attention, and obviously i cannot read the logfiles
<coz_> mcnesium,   from what you say the crash happened while doing an update correct?
<mcnesium> coz_: thats right
<coz_> mcnesium,  then ... unless a vital piece of hardware   ie the video card  has gone bad  and caused a crash...whatever made this crash also prevented needed libraries to be installed for a proper boot
<coz_> mcnesium,   anything important on that install that you need to back up?
<coz_> mcnesium,  i would put in the live cd  to see if it does boot normally...that might be a quickk way to tell if it is hardware
<mcnesium> coz_: no its no productive system, i might as well leave it for now and wait for the final release of karmic
<bernardo> hi guys, firefox only works here if I do sudo firefox, else it goes startinhg firefox for 15s and then nothing happens
<coz_> mcnesium,  check it with the live cd to see if it boots normally
<mcnesium> coz_: as is said i was wondering if this has happened before somewhere and reporting a bug might help
<coz_> mcnesium,   at this point it doesnt sound like a bug  ...but   which video card are you running on that system?
<mcnesium> coz_: a pretty old one i think something like geforce mx 200 or so
<mcnesium> but it did work out with compiz fusion effects \o/
<wekt> how do you prevent Koala or Gnome from automatically mounting media?
<coz_> mcnesium,  ok   thats old but it should work... as I said my first concern would be hardware   and I would    first run the live cd to see if it boots normally...if not  ..then I shutdown  and open the system and pull the video card to see if any of the capacitor have popped
<coz_> mcnesium,   the live cd would be a goog troubleshooting start
<coz_> good not goog
<wekt> I found out where to turn of application launching, but that seems not to be sufficient
<wekt> The nautilus settings i have changed already.
<ActionParsnip> ok y'all if i have an ati card and hal is using the wrong driver, how can I tell it to use something else if their is no xorg.conf file??
<mcnesium> alright i will check that tonight, thx for now coz_
<coz_> mcnesium,  I am interested in finding out the outcome of the live cd trial
<mcnesium> coz_: i'll come back in here
<coz_> mcnesium,  cool :)
<mcnesium> l8r
<coz_> mcnesium,  if you dont find me here I will always be in #compiz and #cairo-dock
<ActionParsnip> is there an option file for hal to use certain drivers for certain hardware
<ActionParsnip> or am I doomed to find a virgin xorg.conf as there isnt one currently
<ActionParsnip> its so crippled
<wekt> ActionParsnip: there is a way to disable hal for xorg
<wekt> ActionParsnip: would you like to do that?
<ActionParsnip> but te file is still none-existant or blank
<ActionParsnip> this is my point
<wekt> i don't know how to configure hal.  it is going away anyhow
<wekt> with the halsectomy
<ActionParsnip> what if i have a funky mouse, hal doesnt pick it up riht and I have a nice config stored that I can use that makes it perfect
<wekt> what is the problem using that config?
<ActionParsnip> well there is no serverlayout or other biots that are useful to pull the server together
<ActionParsnip> so the single parts do nothing, so users have to scour for efaul xorg.confs
<ActionParsnip> when removing it is "supposed" to make things easier
<wekt> that is not supposed to be so, but it might be.  evdev driver in xorg tends to do extra things.
<wekt> well it is so.  The only remedy is to change the evdev driver in xorg or disable hal
<wekt> disable hal in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> the file just needs leaving in so it is an option
<GutZuWiSSeN_>  i just updated to karmic .. and got a problem with pidgin: i cant receive messages. (but i can send them) .. any ideas?
<wekt> firewall
<ActionParsnip> bad pidgin profile maybe
<shadeslayer> anyone know what the make status widget in kde does?
<GutZuWiSSeN_> thx
<GutZuWiSSeN_> its working again :)   ... removed the .purple folder and recreated the accs
<ActionParsnip> good way i find
<ActionParsnip> although renae gives you a rollback path
<test34> GutZuWiSSeN_, tried empathy?
<GutZuWiSSeN_> test34, yeah, but its not that good i think.
<GutZuWiSSeN_> im missing especially a small feature: send msgs with ctrl  + enter  and enter = new line
<GutZuWiSSeN_> in pidgin i can do that with a gtrkc file
<test34> ok
<test34> try shift+enter
<test34> nevermind
<hsarci> i just updated/upgraded my packages now when i click on a folder from "places" i get a "no applciatoin registered" error....any ideas?
<CShadowRun> Has anyone noticed that ekiga has unusable sound quality in karmic?
<CShadowRun> Like, for every 5 seconds of playback, you might have 1 second that's actually audible
<debug1> Wonder if Ubuntu 9.10 will be able to support the Intel DP43TF MB.
 * Dr_Willis wonders why this one machine always shows grub2 'entering rescue mode' and booting up to the normal desktop.
<HoopyCat> debug1:  you can try the beta livecd and see how it goes
<debug1> Already tried the beta ver and it didn't work well
<Dr_Willis> its booting fine. Just no grub menu. and it always says entering rescue mode
<debug1> Had to revert back to server ver w/gnome gui
<junkY_San> hey, i'm using ubuntu nbr 9.10. i want to establish a pptp connection. but when i click on the setup connection nothing happens. /var/log/messages says nothing about pptp
<AceKing> Anyone else having a problem with "Movie Player" having a purple tint after upgrading to 9.10? It almost looks like a negative.
<CShadowRun> AceKing, yup, go to edit, preferences, display, reset to defaults
<debug1> I have no problems w/movie player, but I am running server ver- for what it's worth.
<CShadowRun> AceKing, (i bet you hue is not centered
<CShadowRun> )
<AceKing> CShadowRun: Thanks!! I've been asking for a week now!
<gdm_die> hello. i just installed 9.10 , and i cannot get in X window. gdm dies and try to restart again and again. it shows no response to my operation. Er... where is the log ?
<CShadowRun> AceKing, yw :)
<CShadowRun> god alone knows why they have that setting, it causes nothing but grief
<ActionParsnip> /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<CShadowRun> if i wanna change the hue of a video, i'll open up a movie editor or something
<debug1> CShadow, why not just change it on the monitor itself?
<AceKing> CShadowRun: You ROCK!!! That was it! Thank you
<CShadowRun> AceKing, yw :)
<debug1> Cool
<CShadowRun> had the same problem myself...twice
<CShadowRun> such a stupid/pointless setting :P
<AceKing> It was driving me nuts for a week
<CShadowRun> hehe
<gdm_die> ActionParsnip: usually it should be there the log. but i cannot find it anywhere.
<debug1> time for work, chow.
<Delvien> I cannot change the brightness on my LCD for an HP dv1000 laptop. through /etc/acpi I only see scripts for Asus and toshiba
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My dv2000 works. with teh keyboard buttons at least.
<Delvien> the Fn buttons didnt work :(
<hsarci> does rc.local run after resume?
<Dr_Willis> hsarci:  i do not think it woule
<Dr_Willis> rc.local is ran by one of the system services at boot time.
<hsarci> where can i put a command that i want to run after resume?
<Dr_Willis> There are some scripts ran after resume/suspend - i recall. but ive no idea what/where
<Dr_Willis> I never use resume/suspend.  acttually Standby button worked on this pc.. but i dont know if thats 'hibernate' or 'suspend' or sleep, or whatever they call it now.
<hsarci> hibernate and sleep are different
<hsarci> hiberante stores a ram image to the hdd then turns off
<hsarci> sleep just puts eveyrthing in super low power mode but machine still remains on
<zniavre> hello/bonjour how to disable this applet please? >http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2705/screenshot2ae.png
<c4pt> trying to use twinview with nvidia settings
<c4pt> when i set the second monitor with nvidia settings to 1024x768 it still goes out of sync to 1280x1024
<c4pt> even though nvidia settings are set to 1024x768
<ioka> hello guys
<ioka> when I try ssh I'm asked first to accept dsa key.I do that then insted of asking me for a login I'm asked straight for a password.What password should I use?
<ioka> It is not my account password
<ioka> I tried it a couple of times.then it says Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)
<mzz> ioka: by default ssh uses your local account name as username on the remote system
<ioka> oooo this is bad
<mzz> ioka: if those names don't match do something like "ssh yourremotename@remotehost"
<ioka> 10x
<ioka> I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mzz> ioka: you can use ~/.ssh/config to save some typing: if you put "host remotehost", "hostname remotehost.org", "user remotename" in ~/.ssh/config you can then do "ssh remotehost" instead of "ssh remotename@remotehost.org"
<Dr_Willis> use ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id and you can have passwordless logins
<mzz> hey, I didn't know about ssh-copy-id for some reason, I was doing that by hand
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read ssh docs/books/guides :)
<ioka> what does this sign mean before the forward slash ~/.ssh/ .It looks like a small wave
<mzz> ioka: shorthand for /home/you (the shell expands it)
<Dr_Willis> bash basics = thats a tilda = ~
<Dr_Willis> ~ = /home/yourcurrentusername
<Dr_Willis> ~bash
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ioka> ok
<ioka> there is no file config in the directory ~/.ssh Should I create it?
<mzz> if you want that shorthand then yes
<Dr_Willis> logically.. yes. :)
<ioka> ok
<Dr_Willis> theres lots of configs that dont exist by default
<mzz> yeah, this is a general rule of sorts: for most apps no config file and an empty config file are equivalent (all defaults)
<Dr_Willis> or you find the system config.. copuy it to the users dir/right name. then alter it.
<mzz> it varies a little, but I think it being safe to create a (mostly) empty config if it didn't write one automatically is the more common case
<hsarci> *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> ie: --> cp   /etc/ssh/ssh_config  /home/username/.ssh/config
<mzz> but you don't have to do that here, since I'm pretty sure it just reads both, with ~/.ssh/config winning if both files specify something
<Dr_Willis> if you want one to look at :) for an example
<mzz> that's true
<ioka> 10x for the help.i need to read the manual pages :)
<Dr_Willis> reading docs is good..
 * gnomefreak tries to figure out -> read docs -> get mad -> try to figure out -> read docs...... until i get tired
<Travis-42> everytime I restart I get a message about a kernel problem and a window to report it, when I click report, it tells me that it's not a genuine Ubuntu image. What might be going on?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..never seen that message befor.
<Dr_Willis> check forums perhaps or bug reports?
<mzz> Travis-42: so what kernel are you booting?
<gnomefreak> Travis-42: did you build any options into kernel or get it somewhere else?
<mzz> Travis-42: (check dmesg and/or uname -a)
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Travis-42> Linux travis-desktop 2.6.31-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 11:06:40 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Travis-42> I didn't do anything custom to it
<mzz> hmm, lemme see
<Travis-42> I freshly installed ubuntu karmic beta when it came out, and have updated since
<Dr_Willis> Linux blacky 2.6.31-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 15 03:42:30 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> the kernel ya got is a little old.
<mzz> Travis-42: do you know the exact message (so I can grep for it)?
<Dr_Willis> I would update. upgrade, dist-upgrade
<Travis-42> ah, didn't realize I had to dist-upgrade as well
<Travis-42> mzz: "The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<Travis-42> with window title: "Problem in linux-image-2.6.3...."
<mzz> Travis-42: also, can you pastebin the report?
<Dr_Willis> without dist-upgrade kernels sometimes get held back
<Travis-42> yea, Dr_Willis , it says that it is held back for me with upgrade
<Travis-42> mzz, how do I get the report?
<mzz> should be in /var/crash
<mzz> but what Dr_Willis said might be it
<Travis-42> maybe I should try that first
<Dr_Willis> i always dist-upgrade also. :)
<Dr_Willis> not sure why you wouldent want to.. i guess  for some stability reasons [erhaps.
<Travis-42> I guess I thought dist-upgrade was only for actually switching between things like jaunty and karmic
<Travis-42> but I see
<Dr_Willis> you dont want to use dist-upgrade to change releases :)
<Dr_Willis> it dont do that properly
<Dr_Willis> From what i hear
<Travis-42> yea, -1 to me for not reading the docs on it, I just assumed based on the name :-)
<Dr_Willis> for debian it might..but ubuntu has specialized tools for that
<aprilhare> hey
<aprilhare> want to perform update - wants partial upgrade - part of which apparently requires rtkit to be removed. would this be bad?
<bullgard> Where has the GNOME menu item System > Einstellungen > Sound > Sound Preferences > Devices > Audio Conferencing gone in Karmic?
<aprilhare> ooooohhhh ic "  * debian/control: Add a Conflicts for rtkit so we force removal, and hence get more testing coverage between now and Karmic final"
<kindofabuzz> is the add-apt-repository command not in 9.10 server?
<mzz> does ubottu have something apt-file-ish?
<mzz> kindofabuzz: apt-file search says it's in python-software-repositories
<aprilhare> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<aprilhare> mzz: answer your question?
<mzz> kindofabuzz: apt-file search says it's in python-software-properties, I meant
<mzz> aprilhare: no
<mzz> aprilhare: that's apt-cache, not apt-file
<kindofabuzz> k
<aprilhare> hmmmm
<aprilhare> grrr firefox keeps on crashing all of a sudden
<mzz> try without plugins, try without extensions if you have any binary ones, try to get a stack out
<aprilhare> might be a plugin or it might be drop bear karmic yet again
<aprilhare> problem is its crashing in gmail. and i'm not prepared to offer them a dump containing anything from gmail.
<mzz> so get just the backtrace, with the argument values scrubbed if you think they're problematic
<mzz> (not a full apport report)
<aprilhare> i notice pdf plugins don't work
<aprilhare> and the download functionality seems to be somewhat crippled
<aprilhare> i.e. i can download stuff but i can't have it automatically opened in an app, or open the directory its in etc
<aprilhare> firefox is a mess
<oldude67> !nividia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia
<aprilhare> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<oldude67> !info nividia
<ubottu> Package nividia does not exist in karmic
<aprilhare> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia is the factoid
<aprilhare> yay for factoids!
<Dr_Willis>  info would show the package database description
<saji> !nvdia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdia
<Dr_Willis> '!find' searches the database
<aprilhare> you get the feeling some people have problems spelling nvidia? :)
<Dr_Willis> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Dr_Willis> :P
<bullgard> Where has the GNOME menu item System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Devices > Audio Conferencing gone in Karmic?
<wild_oscar> regarding bluez, do you know what has replaced hidd to pair bluetooth devices?
<wild_oscar> because hidd is in a package containing "deprecated programs"
<Dr_Willis> gnome-bluetooth - GNOME Bluetooth tools
<Dr_Willis> perhaps
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Huludesktop fo linux.. is jerky. :(
<om26er> karmic rulzzz big time
<wild_oscar> Dr_Willis: from the command line, that is
<Dr_Willis> btscanner - ncurses-based scanner for Bluetooth devices
<Dr_Willis> that may pull in any extras upi meeded
<funkyHat> Any apparmor people around? is bug 454758 valid or should I just modify the profile to fit my requirements?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454758 in apparmor "firefox profile stops firefox from loading if profile dir is not in a standard location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454758
<bullgard> Where has the GNOME menu item System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Devices > Audio Conferencing gone in Karmic?
<legend2440> anyone get Ubuntuone to work? i can't even upload a small jpg file without internal server error
<Dr_Willis> it has issues
<saji> Hey, My sound is not working, after upgrading to Karmic..
<wild_oscar> Dr_Willis: cheers, I'll try it
<saji> output of alsactl init is-
<saji> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC262" "HDA:10ec0262,17aa3837,00100002 HDA:10573055,10573055,00100700" "0x17aa" "0x384e"
<saji> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<saji> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:51: control element not found
<saji> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: missing closing brace for format
<saji> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: error parsing CTL attribute
<saji> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: invalid rule
<Dr_Willis> hmm 8984 seeders for a file.. and ktorrent says its 'stalled' *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> There we go...
<saji> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mzz> saji: file doesn't look obviously corrupt here, what's the sha1sum of the version you have?
<saji> mzz, how do i find that?\
<saji> mzz, version of what?
<mzz> saji: sha1sum /usr/share/alsa/init/default
<mzz> saji: should be a935...
<mzz> (unless I missed an update)
<saji> mzz, lemme see that....
<saji> mzz, ya its a93520893a561cc2af956b0a16b0743f2f8ecc27
<mzz> oh well, was worth checking
<mzz> not sure what's up then
<saji> mzz, how will i initiate or restart the sound device?
 * mzz needs to stop doing this
 * saji mzz don't stop helping me..
<mzz> saji: I had one obvious thing I figured I'd checked. I don't know what your problem is.
<mzz> I'd check, even
<mzz> bleh, grammar
<saji> mzz, ok... So no idea how to restart it...
<saji> Hey... How'll restart on reinitialise my sound device?
<mzz> but check if "alsactl init" is actually a thing you want to run
<saji> mzz i had tried that..
 * mzz rephrases
<mzz> saji: your sound doesn't work, and apparently you're trying "alsactl init" in an attempt to fix this. Are you sure "alsactl init" will actually help with whatever problem you have?
<mzz> "sound doesn't work" is more of a symptom, try to figure out what's actually broken
<saji> Output of that is-
<saji> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC262" "HDA:10ec0262,17aa3837,00100002 HDA:10573055,10573055,00100700" "0x17aa" "0x384e"
<saji> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<saji> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:51: control element not found
<saji> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: missing closing brace for format
<saji> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: error parsing CTL attribute
<saji> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: invalid rule
<mzz> may be pulse, volume levels, kernel drivers, ...
<saji> how'll I find that out?
<mzz> that SoundTroubleShooting link ubottu gave sounds promising, although I don't know if it's up to date for karmic
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | saji
<ubottu> saji: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mzz> I haven't done any sound debugging recently, but just from what you said in here it sounds like "sound doesn't work, so I'm trying some random commands" :P
<saji> mzz, that's true... I'm trying random commands related to sound..
<DasEi> what happened to the partners repositories ?
<Dr_Willis> They are not up yet?
<Dr_Willis> waiting for release perhaps.
<BluesKaj> DasEi, I still have them , maybe they're commented in your sources.list
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: I couldn't find them in sources.list
<Dr_Willis> Ive not noticed anything being in them..
<Dr_Willis> I though i saw them in the comments
 * DasEi waiting update, looking again
<Dr_Willis> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
<Dr_Willis> ## 'partner' repository.
<DasEi> ^ is what I missed
<Dr_Willis> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner
<Dr_Willis> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner
<DasEi> second, runnning...
<Lugia010719d1> Hi.. Is there a release date announced for Kubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> When its done
<thiebaude> Lugia010719d1, Oct 29
<Lugia010719d1> thiebaude: ok thanks :) I tried to find info on release date on the internet but did not find anything specific
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296858/  , alternate installer, right adding manually then, thanks for the sources above, Dr_Willis , BluesKaj
<thiebaude> Lugia010719d1, np
 * Crashbit reiniciando servidor
<temporarytao> hi, just did an upgrade and now my usb drives do not automount and suspend got broken
<temporarytao> can someone help me please?
<eoke> Hi quick query, what would you guys/gals suggest trying if Ubuntu 9.10 started got as far as the desktop but didn't display any gnome panels etc.
<temporarytao> eoke, try if alt+f1 or alt+f2 works
<eoke> temporarytao, alt F1 and alt F2 have no effect.
<eoke> temporarytao, I should also mention it's colleague who's just trying it out remotely rather myself it's working fine here.
<eoke> temporarytao, So there might be slight delay between us trying things.
<temporarytao> eoke, that's as far as i can go for you. the alt f1 would'v shown the gnome menu and the altf2 would've been the run menu
<BluesKaj> eoke, was he updating/upgrading ?
<eoke> Cheers, temporarytao yes that's what I was expecting.  BluesKaj yes he upgraded from a clean 9.04 install.
<temporarytao> eoke, maybe he can go to one of the tty's and do a 'top', see if something that's supposed to be running isn't running
<t0s> i just did a clean install on 9.10 beta, and installed all the updates but i seem to be missing icons in the panel menu, im missing icons in System menu, like theres no icon beside Administration, Preferences, About etc
<eoke> Cheers all, he's just announced he's going to go back to 9.04.  Thanks for all your help.
<BluesKaj> eoke, try this in the terminal , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<eoke> BluesKaj, tried a gdm restart.
<BluesKaj> eoke, drop to a TTY if possible , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , then, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<eoke> BluesKaj, we've tried that it came straight back up to the logon again but then after logon went to a desktop with no panels again.
<eoke> BluesKaj, The cursor is visible.
<eoke> I think I'm going to get hold of the hardware myself and see if I can diagnose the issue after a fresh install of 9.10.
<BluesKaj> hmm, that's a new one
<t0s> is there a way to take a screenshot with the system menu clicked down? it wont let me prntscreen if ive clicked the menu
<temporarytao> did an upgrade and now my usb drives do not automount and suspend got broken. help?
<BluesKaj> t0s, try ksnapshot
<BluesKaj> or the gnome equivalent
<BluesKaj> gnapshot > :)
<temporarytao> did an upgrade and now my usb drives do not automount and suspend got broken. help?
<tormod> temporarytao: there was a recent automount fix, bug 451613, try reverting to the previous package version
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/451613/+text)
<tormod> temporarytao: (and please don't repeat the same questions over and over)
<temporarytao> tormod, thanks...and sorry for the repeat. won't happen again
<bullgard> Where has the GNOME menu item System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Preferences > Devices > Audio Conferencing gone in Karmic?
<t0s> any idea why there are no icons here http://i34.tinypic.com/o8ferc.png
<legend2440> t0s: open system>preferences>appearance then Interface tab  put check in box Show Icons in Menu
<t0s> ahhhh ty legend2440
<t0s> was just weird, that was the only spot where they wasnt :P
<lfaraone> System-config-printer hangs for me when I attempt to add new printers in Karmic. While using --debug, it seems to be stuck at "Got Devices"
<tormod> t0s: if this is not consistent please file a bug report
<lfaraone> Any ideas?
<ioka> guys why do I have two kernel headers directories in /usr/src  one linux-headers-2.6.31-14 and the other one linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic.Which one of these is for my kernel.Uname says ...generic
<IdleOne> legend2440: did they remove the blank space where the icons normally are in the menu?
<Ian_Corne> hmm, i'm gonna miss applets in the gnome-shelf thing
<t0s> tormod, where do i do that?
<IdleOne> ioka: the generic headers would be the one
<legend2440> IdleOne: there is a space where the icons go. enabling icons fills the space
<t0s> yeah
<IdleOne> legend2440: ok, thought it would be nicer when icons disabled for that space to not be there
<mbeierl> exaile does not support iPods anymore?!?
<tormod> t0s, I am not sure which package, but run: "ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center" and check for duplicates
<t0s> also my "notifications" popup seems to be out of place shouldnt it be at the very top right hand corner? mine pops up a space under where i think it should be
<ioka> is the kernel headers directories actually the kernel source?
<ioka> *are
<ioka> if they are not how can I install kernel source for 2.6.31-14-generic kernel?
 * Blues-Man hola
<mzz> ioka: I'd expect apt-get source to do the trick, but are you sure you need the full source?
<mzz> ioka: (what are you actually trying to do?)
<topyli> as a rule of thumb, you almost never need the kernel source
<mzz> only if you're doing a scary kind of debugging or are building a customized kernel, and both are rare
<ioka> I was told that I need to patch mac80211 drivers.I was told that i need the kernel source to do that
<mzz> define "I was told", and are you sure you don't want to patch backports-modules instead?
<ioka> at least I am missing the file which needs to be patched
<ioka> the patch patches tx.c file which is located in diff --git a/net/mac80211/tx.c b/net/mac80211/tx.c
<ioka>    And I do not have such file
<mzz> correct
<mzz> see previous questions
<ioka> I asked guys from aircrack-ng.They told me that
<ioka> that the b43 and ath5 driver needs to be patched
<mzz> specifically: if this is a patch that's already applied in the wireless-testing tree I'd definitely try linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic first
<ioka> I told them my kernel version
<ioka> how to be sure that patched is already been applied
<ioka> *patch
<topyli> to build drivers, you only need the kernel headers not the full source
<mzz> if you really, absolutely, positively must patch by hand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild may be of use
<ioka> well there is no tx.c file in net folder from kernel headers
<mzz> topyli: he's patching an in-tree driver
<topyli> ah okay
<mzz> topyli: so he does need the source for the driver, although it should be possible to rebuild just that driver
<C-S-B> AARRRGHHH i hate you skype, I hope you die.
<mzz> but again: I strongly recommend you check if the patch is already in wireless-testing
<mzz> if it's *not* in wireless-testing you might not actually want it
<C-S-B> anyone else not got skype mic working with karmic and skype 2.1 beta
<ioka> what is wireless-testing  site, develepment group?
<C-S-B> Can't see any solutions on the web. :(
<topyli> C-S-B, just throw it away, use sip
<C-S-B> i wish, it's for talking with F&F
<mzz> ioka: this is going to sound a bit rude, but if you can't figure out what wireless-testing is even though the first and second google hit for "linux wireless-testing" give you that information I don't think you should be patching kernel-level stuff
<topyli> C-S-B, who is this super-important f&f person, and why can't she use sip?
<C-S-B> family and friends, they aren't enlightened and im half way round the world from them
<ioka> yes ok.10x for the info.I 'll try to do it.
<topyli> do them a favor, enlighten them :)
<joaopinto> C-S-B, skyp works fine here, i just had to go into sound settings, selecting the correct device and increase the volume to make it work
<C-S-B> i will, when I'm there to do so, as of now I'm limited.
<C-S-B> joaopinto, which version of skype?
<joaopinto> C-S-B, the current deb from their site
<joaopinto> I am not on my home pc right now
<C-S-B> joaopinto,  2.1 beta?
<ioka> last question.If i got an kernel update.After the update do I need to patch again the driver?
<mzz> ioka: probably
<joaopinto> C-S-B, I think so
<C-S-B> mmm...
<joaopinto> ioka, if the update package version is higher than yours, yes you will get your kernel overriden
<mzz> ioka: (unless it's already in wiress-testing/compat-wireless! then you'd get an update to that automatically, afaik)
<C-S-B> joaopinto, the only audio options i can pick are pulse
<joaopinto> ioka, wiress-testing is the easy way to have the latest wifi drivers, like mzz already told you, patching the kernel is complex and you shouldn0t do it
<C-S-B> joaopinto, audio recording works in gnome recorder
<joaopinto> C-S-B, same here, skype does work with pulse, now you just need to set the proper device for pulse, from gnomes, System -> Sound
<mbeierl> anyone have a recommendation for an ipod manager in Karmic - what do people use as the itunes equivalent?
<joaopinto> on my case it was set to the wrong device, and it was muted there
<C-S-B> joaopinto, im pretty sure i have it selected correctly
<C-S-B> there's not really anything else I can select.
<oldude67> ok who fubarred the auto detect for the usb flash drives???
<C-S-B> joaopinto, there is nothing else to select
<oldude67> whats the command to see if it the computer sees the flash drive?
<oldude67> hw?
<oldude67> wait ill be back maybe its a lxde thing..log into kde and see.
<joaopinto> C-S-B, can't help you :\
<mbeierl> 'nother question: anyone have problems getting rhytmbox to rip to mp3?  I can't get that profile to show up in the menu... disabled all other others and just left that one and the profile list now comes up empty
<IdleOne> Just downloaded and burned 9.10 Live CD. took a few minutes to finally load. made it to desktop and when I clicked on Ubuntu one the app loaded and then mouse,keyboard froze. could not get to a tty and had to shut off the computer. this has been my experience since alpha4. any ideas what could be causing this?
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, everyone, does Intel-chip-based WLAN not work for any of you either in karmic?
<oldude67> well its not seeing my flash in kde either...guess ill have to do some snooping ...ugh and there goes all my music..:(
<oldude67> mtrr: no MTRR for f4000000,2000000 found, whats this mean, i got that from unhooking and hooking up flashdrive in dmesg
<tormod> IdleOne: what graphics card?
<duffydack> is hooking up a 2nd hd and issuing dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb  really that simple
<tormod> IdleOne: daily-live from today?
<IdleOne> yes
<alankila> oldude67: mtrr is a cpu property set for memory. It's most commonly seen in association with graphics card related memory which is special from system viewpoint anyway.
<tormod> duffydack: if the hds are relatively similar
<alankila> it controls what kind of caching is permissible, or if write combining is allowed, and perhaps some other things. Anyway, that's what it is about.
<IdleOne> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<IdleOne> tormod: ^^
<tormod> IdleOne: kubuntu?
<IdleOne> ubuntu
<tarzan> hi. after googling around i did not find an answer. how do i enable strg+alt+backspace again?
<tormod> IdleOne: got all latest mesa updates?
<duffydack> tormod, actually its a vbox vm.  i want it to use a smaller static hd image
<oldude67> alankila, thanks not use to messing with nvidia
<IdleOne> tormod: this is while running live cd. after starting ubuntu one I was frozen. could not do anything but turn off the computer and reboot
<thiebaude> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<tormod> IdleOne: today's daily-live?
<IdleOne> tormod yes
<alankila> what it means in relation to your specific issue is harder to say, though. One potential cause is that the system wanted to set up MTRR for that region but was unable to do so because all MTRRs are already in use. There are 8 of them. But that's just a guess. Could be something else.
<alankila> one should probably take a look in /proc/mtrr to see how many are already in use.
<tormod> IdleOne: that's bad :( you said since alpha-4 so it's not because of the new mesa, can you ssh into it (you'll need to install openssh-server and make password for the live user)?
<oldude67> alankila, there seems to be only one running.
<alankila> oldude67: well, that theory is out then. I don't have other ideas.
<IdleOne> tormod: only have one machine here
<oldude67> alankila, ill take a look around and see what i can poke holes in and come up with..thanks for shedding a little light on whats going on tho.
<tormod> IdleOne: is it only with UbuntuOne?
<IdleOne> tormod: no it happens with any app I try to run. the app loads and then everything freezes
<mbeierl> No-one using mp3 and rhythmbox out there?
<tormod> IdleOne: please fill a bug and provide as much information as possible, so we can track it
<IdleOne> tormod: against what package?
<t0s> my "notifications" popup seems to be out of place shouldnt it be at the very top right hand corner? mine pops up a space under where i think it should be
<tormod> IdleOne: xserver-xorg-video-intel would be my best guess
<topyli> mbeierl, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and get all those sweet non-free shiny things and inferior audio codecs :)
<IdleOne> will do. thanks for trying tormod
<mbeierl> topyli: thanks! ... trying now :)
<Heikki123> hmm, i think karmic-team is busy fixing all the bugs now... because no'one cares to confirm the bugs i reported :)
<thiebaude> Heikki123, i think your wrong about the last part of what you said
<sebsebseb> hi
<Heikki123> well... the bugs are not in "confirmed" -state, that's why i said it :)
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, hello
<Heikki123> and those bugs are easy to reproduce
<mbeierl> topyli: urrrg.  Nope - thanks for the tip, but I still cannot get rhythmbox to show mp3 as a ripping format
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<thiebaude> Heikki123, but you are wrong when you say nobody cares
<Heikki123> well, i didn't mean nobody cares in general
<topyli> mbeierl, hrm. well i'm not sure what package you need but LAME is the mp3 encoding library for linux
<topyli> Lame Aint an MP3 Encoder :)
<savid> anyone know what npviewer.bin is?  It's taking up quite a bit of cpu on my box
<Heikki123> sorry, maybe i used a wrong word :) "nobody can do it right now"
<mphill_> wine is not an emulator either
<topyli> mbeierl, either that, or maybe you could view this as an opportunity to go free and play ogg!
<mzz> savid: iirc that's nspluginwrapper, so probably flash
<topyli> mphill_, the difference is, wine really isn't an emulator :)
<mzz> topyli: I'm still a bit ashamed I didn't check for ogg support when I got my current mp3 player :(
<mphill_> savid: if you are using 64-bit, i would STRONGLY recommend you use the native 64-bit version of flash
<topyli> :(
<savid> mphill_,  yeah I'm using 64-bit.  I just installed flash-plugin-nonfree or whatever
<ikonia> mphill_: why ?
<savid> mphill_, is there a different pkg for 64-bit flash?
<ikonia> savid: that is the standard supported package at this time
<mphill_> well, the wrapper totally sucks for starters
<ikonia> mphill_: no - it doesn't
<mzz> is native 64 bit flash out of beta yet?
<ikonia> mzz: no, it's not
<mphill_> ikonia: yes, it does
<ikonia> mphill_: many people have very positives with it, it does have bugs, but so does the beta version
<Heikki123> or, "nobody cares" because they don't have time... but anyhow :D
<mzz> I've had the beta crash firefox a few times
<mzz> that might've been the previous beta though, it's been a while
<mphill_> ikonia: I know many people that have been plagued by the 32 bit, and never looked back after converting. myself included.
<ikonia> mzz: as with the wrapper, it can work very well, but it does have buggs
<ikonia> mphill_: yes, that's not a blind reason to suggest it as an option
<ikonia> mphill_: there is a reason mainstream distros aren't packaging it up.....yet
<ikonia> it sure is getting better
<savid> no kids, let's not fight :)
<thiebaude> Heikki123, its all good:D
<mzz> it appears adobe doesn't want to spend resources improving the 64 bit flash on linux situation (or the flash on linux situation in general, arguably)
<savid> I'm going to try 64-bit and see if that cures my problem -- if so, I'll stick w/ that :)
<mphill_> savid: i would help you, but my windows computer is in the process of crashing and i can't start firefox to get you instructions.
<ikonia> mzz: what gives you that idea
<mzz> I think I read a post on their linux developer's blog where he said the wrapper has known bugs, but at the same time they don't have a reliable native version either
<mphill_> if you google "adobe flash 64-bit linux" you should get the site, copy the .so file to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<alankila> I've had good experience with the 64-bit flash myself. Much better than the nspluginwrapper crap which never registered mouse clicks within the flash window area properly
<mphill_> make sure you remove all flash packages, run dpkg -l | grep flash and verify its all gone
<savid> someone should make a ppa for it
<mphill_> alankila: I totally agree, it runs very well.
<mphill_> youtube would seriously fail like for 50% of loads, now its 100% all the time
<mphill_> 100% success rate that is for page loads
<savid> mphill_,  I've noticed issues trying to play embedded videos, as well...
<alankila> Yes, I've also seen the 32-bit thingy to somehow lock up necessiating a browser restart before it would work again
<mphill_> savid: if the plugins directory does not exist in your .mozilla directory, just create it
<mphill_> alankila: also, the audio dies after like 2 seconds
<mphill_> savid: you can issue the command mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins and copy the .so file into that directory
<natewiebe13> so anyone else have this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/445849
<mphill_> you have to make sure you remove all the other flash packages, i can't stress that enough.  The system will try to use the 32-bit version for some reason
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445849 in pulseaudio "Highpitched Rattling like Sound with 5.1 Surround Configuration on Karmic Koala" [High,Confirmed]
<natewiebe13> ^ bug #445849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445849 in pulseaudio "Highpitched Rattling like Sound with 5.1 Surround Configuration on Karmic Koala" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445849
<Aruza> im having a problem booting into 9.10 after i install and reboot i get a message saying "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key", i did notice that grub installed but it doesnt seem to be working. Has anyone had similar issues?
<timber> syndaemon doesn't work?
<addisonj> alright, upgrading, chances of breakage?
<Heikki123> i upgraded 10 minutes ago
<Heikki123> still working
<addisonj> i have not done too much customization, so should be good
<mbeierl> topyli: Thanks for the info... it was error-between-keyboard-and-computer.  I didn't realize that rhythmbox went to the tray on "X" - and therefore was not restarted after I installed the restricted packages.  mp3 shows up now :)
<sdg> I just got my laptop back from Asus but I can't seem to connect to Wi-Fi now. :(
<romabadta> ciao
<romabadta> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> Showed him i guess.. .:)
<zorael> How do I "toggle" between using plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook? Both start automatically atm, after having installed the netbook packages onto a normal installation
<t0s> my "notifications" popup seems to be out of place shouldnt it be at the very top right hand corner? mine pops up a space under where i think it should be
<AlanBell> is anyone seeing avatar corruption/missing avatars in gwibber?
<mbeierl> t0s: that's where my notifications show up too
<t0s> is it normal?
<mbeierl> don't know - I just know that's where mine show up in Karmic
<EvanCarroll> Was the sole reason for moving to empathy video-chatting?
<EvanCarroll> It seems like it is missing a bunch of functionality
<Aruza> im having a problem booting into 9.10 after i install and reboot i get a message saying "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key", i did notice that grub installed but it doesnt seem to be working. Has anyone had similar issues?
<maco> EvanCarroll: also, its gnome's client. also, it can do desktop sharing
<maco> also, it uses the telepathy framework which is aware of and integrates with other parts of the desktop
<maco> (dont ask me to specify what though. im a kde user)
<maco> (but i tried it the other day, and i agree it is very unpolished)
<ibuclaw> Aruza, had someone have that the other day, I resolved it for him ...
<topyli> mbeierl, ah. good good, all's well that ends well :)
<ibuclaw> I could walk you through steps?
<Aruza> ibuclaw: that would be great
<ibuclaw> Aruza, are you in the Beta LiveCD now?
<EvanCarroll> yea, i mean it lacks litterally all but the bare bones but then it has this apparent major leg up for video chatting.
<ibuclaw> Aruza, which partition did you install Ubuntu Beta in ?
<maco> EvanCarroll: i just think the interface is ugh
<Aruza> ibuclaw: i installed on a separate HDD than any other installation
<ibuclaw> Aruza, sda? sdb?
<EvanCarroll> maco: functionality sucks too, no logging, single line for entry, themes are totally broke (none of them work), no pseudo-nick containers, or nick-alises for the aim network
<maco> what i saw with themes was that 4 were listed but in reality there were only 2
<EvanCarroll> the notification bubble doesn't even work for it
<EvanCarroll> maco: I tried all ,none worked for me
<maco> dunno what you mean by single line for entry
<Aruza> ibuclaw: i dont remember, im on that computer now booted into windows from another drive
<maco> but the inabillity to mark 2 nicks as 1 person...yeah...ugh
<EvanCarroll> maco: open up the message dialog
<maco> for themes, the first two are blue. the second two are off-white
<ibuclaw> oh, ok. Would it be possible for you to reboot into the Ubuntu Beta LiveCD Aruza ?
<maco> (i might be used to single line text entry since i use IRC much much more than i IM)
<Aruza> ibuclaw: i tried that and it wont boot all the way to the cd, it stops as it starts loading the desktop
<ibuclaw> hmm, difficult, it will be without that...
<wild_oscar> btw: any thoughts on why they changed the default IM from pidgin to the gnome one whose name I don't recall?
<wild_oscar> granted, I only use pidgin to gmail and irc because their msn client sucks
<wild_oscar> but the new IM 's irc support is really lousy
<maco> wild_oscar: we were just talking about that
<wild_oscar> doesn't even seem to have commands (you can't /j #channel)
<ibuclaw> wild_oscar, same reason as debian switched from glibc -> eglibc? ... or not
<maco> well not the IRC part of it, but ...wait, pidgin had crappy IRC too
 * maco likes quassel
<ibuclaw> xchat is perfectly fine for irc
<wild_oscar> maco: I've used pidgin's irc for about 2 years now. don't know how it could be better, as it has all the basic functions
<maco> wild_oscar: like i said above, empathy/telepathy are better on desktop integration, and they can do desktop sharing (like you and a friend edit in OpenOffice via an IM session)
<wild_oscar> at *least* you can write commands!
<maco> but yes, the client is rather icky so far
<ibuclaw> but with time and attention, that will change soon
<nanamin> hi
<wild_oscar> I haven't followed pidgin's development, but it seems like a much more mature app
<ibuclaw> wild_oscar, I never honestly like pidgin. It just didn't meet my demanding needs
<nanamin> i've been using 9.10 beta and wanted to provide feedback to whomever
<wild_oscar> so replacing it with a clearly recent and rough shaped application doesn't seem an evident choice
<nanamin> wild_oscar: agreed
<nemo> nanamin: if you've run into issues, or enhancements, a bug report is probably the best
<ibuclaw> wild_oscar, for example, I'm connected to 12 channels as we speak.
<nanamin> nemo: well help me figure this out then
<ibuclaw> pidgin would just go crazy with all the memory leaks
<nanamin> nemo: im using a lenovo thinkpad t400 and "sometimes" ubuntu won't come back from a suspend state
<nanamin> nemo: it says there's a serious kernel error and "click here to report," but i can't report because it's beta.
<nanamin> nemo: where would i get information that would be useful in a bug report
<wild_oscar> I'm not particularly attracted to pidgin either - just to think they haven't implemented direct file transfers in msn is beyond me... (so you transfer files at 2 kbps. add a spice girls tune and you're back in the 90ies)
<nanamin> and other than this bug, my only comment is that I *hate* empathy
<wild_oscar> lol
<nanamin> i agree that *many* people don't think pidgin is perfect
<nanamin> but it's about the best thing out there in my opinion
<nanamin> and lack of OTR in an IM app is a deal-breaker for me
<nanamin> i think that if users don't like pidgin, they can remove it and put empathy or whatever else with fewer features that they prefer
<wild_oscar> otr?
<nanamin> but that pidgin is a good default for joe user
<nanamin> OTR = off the record. encryption of IMs
<nanamin> IMs are sent as cleartext over the network. at college/work/etc this is bad
<nanamin> especially since I got to a technical school where plenty of people want to become penetration testers and so forth :P
<maco> haha
<nanamin> so otr prevents people from snooping in on what you're saying
<wild_oscar> what, they want to join the porn industry?
<I7uoHeoka> i need a help. i'm russian. i can win iPod nano 8GB if you help me. please register -> http://vk.com/reg1051946 . 14 users need. (sorry, my english is very bad)
<topyli> hmm i don't know many people who think pidgin is perfect. it's just good enough for many things
<Aruza> ibuclaw: ok it looks like im booted to the live disk now
<nemo> nanamin: anyway, WRT suspend, I think there are a number of bugs with suspend out there
<nemo> nanamin: nvidia card?
<wild_oscar> sorry, had to laugh when I read "they want to become penetration testers"
<nanamin> nemo: no. the graphics come back on just fine .just the mouse and keyboard stop working
<nanamin> nemo: integrated graphics. might be an nvidia chipset? but that's not the issue
<nemo> nanamin: can you move the mouse?
<nemo> (cursor moves)
<nanamin> usually what happens is this
<nanamin> i'll open the laptop, screen comes on
<nanamin> mouse/keyboard don't function for several seconds (20?)
<nanamin> then everything starts working
<nanamin> sometimes the mouse/keyboard functionality *never* returns
<nemo> nanamin: you know, this level of detail would help earlier :)
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/346310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346310 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Keyboard/mouse unresponsive for several seconds after resume" [Medium,Triaged]
<nanamin> sweet
<nemo> nanamin: looking for similar bugs
<nemo> nanamin: I would search launchpad if I were you, and subscribe/comment in any similar ones
<nemo> hopefully you could get some suggestions
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/421538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421538 in linux "Built-in keyboard and mouse non-functional after resume" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/433268 (specifically mentions keyboard and mouse in the bug)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433268 in linux "On resume from suspend, system is unresponsive" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> nanamin: anyway. looks like quite a few related bugs
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=suspend+mouse+keyboard
<RanDom33> Is there a way to enable the "right click" encrypt/decrypt option in karmic?
<topyli> suspend bugs in a linux distro? no way
<Dr_Willis> RanDom33:  You could check out the various Nautilus Scripts that are on the web theres some to do differnt tasks like that
<Aruza> ibuclaw: i managed to get the system to boot to the live disk, is there a file that i need to edit?
<nanamin> alright thanks for your help
<nanamin> i had to talk about it, i think, to figure out what details were important. . .since there's no obvious log/terminal feedback that I'm aware of
<nanamin> also -- is it common with laptops + ubuntu that sometimes you can't connect to any wireless networks until rebooting? I've had this happen with ubuntu 7.whatever on another laptop as well as this one
<RanDom33> Dr_Willis, thanks .. will do
<Dr_Willis> Hibernate/suspend can crash some drivers.. wireless and video are often the big problems.
<nanamin> nemo: thanks
<nanamin> last thing
<nanamin> i seem to have problems installing truecrypt in 9.10beta 64 bit
<nanamin> no issues in previous versions
<nanamin> but i'll check the bug reporting sytstem
<blueglasses> My sound is extremelly low
<ibuclaw> Aruza, ok! can you figure out which drive the root filesystem is?
<ibuclaw> when you do:
<ibuclaw> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ibuclaw> replace sda1 with the name of the partition
<blueglasses> My sound is extremelly low wich is strange, because it worked fine before, I'm using karmic
<Aruza> ibuclaw: yeah i mounted the drive and can view the files
<ibuclaw> Aruza, ok, next
<EvanCarroll> does anyone elses's firefox now close entirely on Ctrl+W?
<zorael> How do you stop services from starting automatically at boot now with upstart? Stuff seems to be started even without having any symlinks in /etc/rc*.d/
<ibuclaw> sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<EvanCarroll> I could have /sworn/ that this was taken out in 2.5
<blueglasses> how do I see the hidden options for sound in sound preferences, or what is the configuration file i should search for?
<Aruza> ibuclaw: hmmm i get mount point does not exist
<topyli> EvanCarroll, i'm not known as a big firefox user, but ctrl-w is supposed to close a window in gnome
<ibuclaw> Aruza, did you mount it in /mnt ?
<ioka> here a bug I found.When I use my usb wificard I get wlan1.when I unplug it and plug it back I get wlan2. After 6 time plug-unplug now I have wlan6.I think it should stay wlan1 all the time.Naming after its father wmaster1
<topyli> EvanCarroll, more precisely, a document. in a tabbed window, it will close the window if there's only one document
<ibuclaw> Aruza, if not replace that path with the path you mounted it in
<ibuclaw> o/ JoshuaL
<JoshuaL> \o
<literal> hm, the latest version of evolution-common in amd64 karmic depends on a version of evolution-common that doesn't exist
<EvanCarroll> topyli: more precisely, in firefox it will close the application if there is only one window.
<literal> i.e. they upgraded evolution-common but not evolution, so now it's uninstallable
<rictec> windows network stop working too
<blueglasses> is it safe to uninstall evolution if you only use webmail?
<rictec> now i have to do a smb:// to get there
<literal> of course it is
<literal> that's like asking if it's safe to install an IRC client if you only use twitter
<jimpop> blueglasses, yes (it's also stupid that a base OS installs a mail client)
<rictec> webmail is browser based
<nanamin> blueglasses: applications are pretty much stand-alone. you can keep/add what you want. i think ubuntu's package manager will make sure sure you aren't removing a dependency for something else too
<blueglasses> you are right jimpop
<ibuclaw> Aruza, be right back in 30 seconds
<nanamin> jimpop: isn't that the point of a distribution though? if you don't want it, use archlinux or somesuch
<ibuclaw> creating a custom LiveCD failed =)
<JoshuaL> The following packages have been kept back:
<JoshuaL>   evolution-common
<JoshuaL> i get that message, even after doing a apt-get dist-upgrade
<mbeierl> BUT... didn't they depend ubuntu-desktop on evolution?
<jimpop> nanamin, the desktop environment shouldn't depend on applications
<literal> JoshuaL: I just got that as well, then I used a different ubuntu mirror and did "aptitude update", and it was fixed
<nanamin> jimpop: so use a distro that doesn't?
<blueglasses> whats the purpose of gvfsd?
<jimpop> nanamin, or push to change this one back to what it once stood for ;-)
<mbeierl> so removing evo removes the desktop metapackage which makes further dependencies more difficult
<nanamin> jimpop: it does'nt *depend* on evolution I think. it's just included by default
<jimpop> nanamin, it does depend on evo-server-blah-somethign or another
<nanamin> jimpop: i always thought ubuntu "stood for" being a linux that was easy for joe user, almost a windows replacement
<mbeierl> blueglasses: gvfsd is the "daemon" that allows gnome virtual filesystems to be mounted
<nanamin> jimpop: whereas other distros have other distinct philosophies, like gentoo or arch
<ni1s> blueglasses, virtual file system daemon, does transparent ftp,samba, etc transfers and stuff
<JoshuaL> literal, will try that ty
<jimpop> "About Me" is a Gnome (Desktop) application that depends on another application to work
<blueglasses> thank you
<jimpop> nanamin, me too, however it's lately becoming more bloated than Windows....
<degot> Hi, All... How to configure LVM in 9.10 desktop amd64 correctly? what tools of 9.10 i should use?
<nanamin> jimpop: agreed.
<nanamin> jimpop: I have been using ubuntu (after a switch from gentoo) for years because it is convenient etc. but so many problems now that I may switch :-\
<nanamin> jimpop: i really don't *want* to though
<rictec> dont replace something you dont like ..just get something you do like
<jimpop> nanamin, it would be nice to see a solid distro over one that is a spot-for-spot match for MS Windows.
<JoshuaL> nanamin, i switched from gentoo to ubuntu because i have less problems with it :)
<jimpop> really now, one can't best Microsoft solely by matching Windows functionality
<nanamin> JoshuaL: that's why I did too. Gentoo was very nice for learning etc, but after a while so many things start to cause problems with each other
<nanamin> jimpop: right. I always liked linux because it was a step *ahead*
<rictec> i think thats cos is huge now
<jimpop> nanamin, in everything except hardware support ;-)
<nanamin> maybe not always with drivers (it's gotten GREAT about that), but with features/functionality, and obviously security
 * jimpop has a AAO that is unsupported by Ubuntu
<nanamin> jimpop: i just bought a really obscure wifi dongle for my desktop on ebay. needs drivers to install, pain in the ass to get it working in windows. works out of the box on ubuntu
<nanamin> ahh generic chinese hardware :-)
<jimpop> lol
<jimpop> The Chinese love Linux and despise Windows
<degot> =( Guys, can you help me with LVM in 9.10 ?
<rictec> i do have a mythbuntu working witha tunner card no windows driver for it
<nanamin> on the other hand, i omitted webcam and fingerprint reader on my laptop because i'm pretty sure they wouldn't work on linux even if i needed them
<jimpop> degot, what's the issue?
<nanamin> okay could someone tell me what you think about this issue? it's come up on google but not in this context and I didn't see a solution to it
<degot> jimpop: i configured LVM`s VG and LG during installation of 9.10 Desk amd64....  how i can mount them now?
<nanamin> i'm trying to install truecrypt 6.2a on ubuntu 9.10beta. i run the package, gdebi opens, I hit "install package," and get this error: dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor
<jimpop> degot, encrypted or not?
<degot> jimpop: not
<nanamin> also gdebi freezes and I can't kill it afterwards
<zorael> How do you stop services from starting automatically at boot now with upstart? Stuff seems to be started even without having any symlinks in /etc/rc*.d/ ...
<jimpop> degot, did you mkfs them?
<ActionParsnip> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<zorael> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Aruza> ibuclaw: ok i think i got what you sent me already
<degot> jimpop: i`ve formated them during installation ... but i forgot to set mouning point =(
<jimpop> degot, k
<jimpop> degot, "sudo fdisk -l" will show you the partitions
<mzz> but those aren't all that interesting if you're using lvm
<mzz> degot: does the system boot?
<jimpop> mzz, oh right.
<degot> i know them sdb1 and sdc1 .... system boots from sda1 -> simple sata ext4 partition
<jimpop> does Disk Utility show LVMs?
<mzz> degot: that is: is your problem just that you need to add them to /etc/fstab?
<rob0> Elvyim
<degot> mzz, jimpop: sdb1, sdc1 are Linux lvm -> they are in Logical group... datalg... how cat i mount this logical group?
<mzz> degot: just like any other device, using /dev/<vgname>/<lvname> as the device
<jimpop> degot you have to use the lv cmd to list the logical volumes and then specify the lv in /etc/fstab
<degot> mzz, jimpop: lv shows nothing and there is no /dev/<vgname>  ((
<jimpop> degot, it's a command like lvdisplay that will show the logical volumes (i don't have a LVM system as i despise layers of re-direction)
<jimpop> degot, google for "LVM display logical volumes"
<mzz> degot: huh, they're normally activated by default. Does "vgs" see your volume group?
<pmcclelland> having some trouble getting mod_python working with 9.10 can someone give me a hand?
<degot> mzz,jimpop: lvdisplays shows me /dev/vgname , but ls -l doesn`t
<mzz> degot: weird. Anything in /dev/mapper?
<degot> mzz: yes, vgs shows vgname
<degot> mzz: ls /dev/mapper -> only "contol"
<mzz> degot: does running "vgchange -ay" make a difference?
<degot> mzz: yes....now, i can see /dev/vgname/lgname
<mzz> degot: hmm, I was expecting it to do that by default
<mzz> degot: you can mount that, but I'm not sure if it'll work properly if you reboot. Sec.
<mzz> degot: hmm, weird. I don't know what happened there. My root partition is on lvm, so here the initramfs has to activate the vg or it can't boot at all. I'm not sure what's supposed to happen if your root partition isn't on lvm on ubuntu.
<mzz> degot: if (part of) this vg is on a device that wasn't present when you booted having to run vgchange -ay is normal, afaik
<degot> mzz: ok, i`ll try to reboot
<mzz> degot: sec
<degot> mzz: what i must add to /etc/fstab
<degot> ?
<degot> mzz: sudo mount /dev/vgname/lgname /data0 worked fine
<mzz> degot: might want to run update-initramfs -k all
<mzz> degot: yeah, you can just mount those like you'd mount a partition
<zorael> Are linux-image-rt packages generally/always a few versions behind linux-image-generic? (currently -9 vs -14)
<overboost7667> hi there - i already filed a bug, but nobody picked it up in the last two days. since the upgrade to the .14 kernel my T43 throws kernel crash notifications, yet it remains stable and runs like before. Anybody out there with the same problem ?
<mzz> zorael: those versions don't match. See the changelog.
<rob0> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-43_tank
<mzz> zorael: that is: the current linux-image-rt is actually synced up to v2.6.31-14.47 of the generic kernel
<mbeierl> rob0: I knew linux ran on a lot of older hardware, but that's a new one ;)
<zorael> mzz: Ah, I see. The changelog of linux-image-rt seems to be pretty nonexplanatory, but the dates seem to match
<mzz> zorael: my bad, I meant the changelog.Debian.gz of linux-image-2.6.31-9-rt
<mzz> zorael: (not the linux-image-rt metapackage one)
<rob0> Don't ask me, ask overboost7667 ... "my T43 throws kernel crash notifications ..."
<rob0> Safer than what the Red Army T43's threw, I suppose.
<overboost7667> That's a ThinkPad FYI
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, ?
<zorael> mzz: there it is, thanks
<Aruza> iainbuclaw: yes
<rob0> Ah, I have an old Thinkpad, it is built like a tank, FWIW.
<savid> boo, I like pidgin better :-(
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, sorry about that, I appear to have had a series of unexpected crashes ;)
<Aruza> iainbuclaw: lol it happens
<Aruza> iainbuclaw: i did get the drive to mount as you said before
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, was just extracting a squashfs from a ISO mount, and it died with a NULL pointer reference in the kernel ;)
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, where is the mountpoint of the filesystem?
<MindSpark> does anyone know what this means: (Reading database ... 10%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<MindSpark>  files list file for package 'python-zope.interface' is missing final newline
<MindSpark> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Aruza> iainbuclaw: i basically ran the commands you sent me but the drive is sdf1 instead of sda1
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, ah, ok... and it is mounted in /mnt
<Aruza> yes
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, and you ran:  sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Aruza> yep
<iainbuclaw> ok! now we are up to speed (sorry)
<iainbuclaw> next
<iainbuclaw> sudo chroot /mnt
<Aruza> ok
<Aruza> it changed my prompt
<iainbuclaw> mount -t proc none /proc
<iainbuclaw> mount -t sysfs none /sys
<iainbuclaw> mount -t devpts none /dev/pts
<ioka> is there an alternative to adobe-flashplugin? It does not work well on linux
<cemc> I just upgraded to Karmic, and I my screen resolution width is double of the real resolution, using fglrx. I have no resolution set in xorg.conf. where else could it be?
<Heikki123> for me it works perfect
<Aruza> iainbuclaw: ok ran those three
<Heikki123> flash, i mean
<iainbuclaw> ioka, flash10 is ok ... it depends on the graphics drivers you are using, the kernel, and the distribution specific configuration ...
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, okies: lastly, where do you want to install grub?
<iainbuclaw> sda?
<Aruza> iainbuclaw: i think just to the same drive the 9.10 install is on
<iainbuclaw> sdf then
<Heikki123> same drive or same disk?
<Heikki123> drive as in partition
<iainbuclaw> good point Heikki123
<Aruza> yes same partition
<Heikki123> you don't install grub on a partition
<Aruza> the only other thing on the drive is the swap partition
<tiger2wander> Hi all
<iainbuclaw> lol
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, in the MBR (sdf) or on the partition header (sdf1)
<tiger2wander> How I can reset runlevels for a service?
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, to boot from the disk, via BIOS Bootloader, it needs to be in the MBR
<Aruza> ok, yeah i wanna put it in the mbr
<Heikki123> i have never installed grub on a partition, instead in the mbr of the disk, that is sdf
<iainbuclaw> Aruza:  grub-install /dev/sdf; update-grub2
<Aruza> ok it found a linux image, initrd image. memtest, and windows
<Trevize> do you know anything about special repository with Win software for wine?
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, once it's finished, should be OK to reboot and test that it worked
<Aruza> alright, here we go
<iainbuclaw> good luck =)
<nanamin> i have a question
<nanamin> I'm currently running 9.10 beta. when the RTS comes out. . .is there a way to upgrade to it, or will I have to reinstall
<nanamin> is it as clean to do an upgrade? or will i still have beta issues
<Aruza> well i got grub to come up, thats an improvement, and there is the login screen!!!!
<rsk> nanamin: you won't have ext4
<Aruza> thanks iainbuclaw!
<rsk> nanamin: else it should be as a regular new install
<nanamin> rsk: i do have ext4. or it said so during the install.
<nanamin> are you sure beta doesn't include ext4?
<rsk> right then then you have it
<rsk> beta have ext4
<MindSpark> can someone help me out please ?
<MindSpark> (Reading database ... 10%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<MindSpark>  files list file for package 'python-zope.interface' is missing final newline
<MindSpark> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<rsk> MindSpark: what's the command you are trying to run?
<MindSpark> I am getting this when I try to do any package manager task
<iainbuclaw> Aruza, no probs
<rsk> MindSpark: have you fiddled with sources.list?
<MindSpark> rsk, I get this when updating, I get this when trying to install a new package
<MindSpark> anything
<MindSpark> rsk, what do I do ?
<rsk> i don't know what you are doing
<rsk> please answear my question
<Schugy> ivewm doesn't work, no toolbar
<MindSpark> rsk, ok here's an example: sudo aptitude install bluefish
<rsk> MindSpark: still not answearing my question
<MindSpark> rsk, can you please repeat your question ?
<rictec> i will be back ...later
<Schugy> any idea why icewm doesn't load completeley?
<rsk> 19:59 < rsk> MindSpark: have you fiddled with sources.list?
<mzz> MindSpark: sounds like corruption. Can you pastebin your /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-zope.interface.list ?
<mzz> MindSpark: mine's http://paste.ubuntu.com/297000/ and if yours is truncated from that you might want to fix it up manually
<amgarchIn9> how do I avoid UbuntuOne applet starting in KDE sessions? Caannot get rid of it!
<MindSpark> rsk, no I didn't do anything with sources.list, but I just chose to choose another server, maybe that will fix it ?
<MindSpark> mzz, ok one moment, thanks
<MindSpark> mzz, the file looks like a binary to me after catting it
<mzz> MindSpark: it shouldn't be. Got any reason to expect filesystem corruption?
<Schugy> any way to increase ext2 write speed on sdhc except noatime,nodiratime? 100 mb updates will take long time to install
<MindSpark> mzz, do you think I can use your file instead ?
<mzz> MindSpark: might want to touch /forcefsck and reboot
<MindSpark> mzz, I just had a manual fsck because the system wouldn't boot
<MindSpark> although last time I had the eee on was while doing an update
<MindSpark> and I did a clean shutdown
<mzz> MindSpark: ah. I guess you could grab my version of that file fairly safely, but if one file got corrupted others might also have
<MindSpark> mzz, I believe so... do you think another fsck would fix this ?
<Dream-Ubu> sorry, lost connection
<mzz> MindSpark: no
<MindSpark> mzz, can you maybe send me your python-zope.interface.list ?
<mzz> MindSpark: but if you've found one corrupted file like this I'd worry about others. I don't remember the command but I think there was a way to compare checksums of installed files to what they should be
<mzz> MindSpark: I figured you could just copy from the pastebin
<MindSpark> mzz, a dpkg command ?
<mzz> hmm, lemme see
<MindSpark> mzz, you pasted the directory content, not the actual file content
<mzz> MindSpark: I did? ugh, must've typoed
<mzz> MindSpark: nope, that's really what's in that file (the file contains a list of files belonging to that package)
<uffo> hello i have one question do kubuntu comes without pulseaudio, i am very glad if there is NO pulseaudio?
<MindVirus> When will the new hulu FE be added to the repos?
<MindSpark> mzz, ah, ok
<mzz> MindSpark: compare to some other .list file to see for yourself :)
<mzz> uffo: hmm, judging from "apt-cache rdepends pulseaudio" probably not, although I might be missing some weird indirect dep.
<MindSpark> mzz, alright, I think I'll try to restart and see how that goes
<uffo> mzz: so you say kubuntu has pulse terror too???
<mzz> MindSpark: if you already ran a fsck since your last unclean shutdown (and it found stuff) that's probably not necessary or helpful
<mzz> uffo: I meant it probably does not have pulseaudio, although it might have some other sound server (I don't run kde)
<Pici> MindVirus: A new package that isn't already in the repositories has very little chance of making it in before release.
<MindVirus> Pici: I know this.
<MindVirus> Pici: How much time, though?
<trothigar> When is ubuntuone couchdb support going to be finished?
<Pici> MindVirus: It would need to be packaged first, but they probably wouldnt upload it into the ubuntu repositories until lucid is open. Nevertheless, it probably would go into a PPA first.
<Aruza> anyone here good with configuring nvidia graphics cards? i can get the first card to work the way i want but when i go to activate the screen on the second card and save the settings file i get a cannot parse file error and the nvidia app crashes
<Pici> MindVirus: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages if you want to start to get the ball rolling.
<MindVirus> Pici: OK. How long do you think it will be until it is packaged? How hard is it to package something?
<MindVirus> Pici: I would love to.
<bjsnider> Aruza, the old nvidia-settings 180.25 doesn't work with current xorg.conf files
<Aruza> bjsnider: that would explain it, is there a work around or new nvidia software?
<MindVirus> Pici: Nevermind. It is too complicated.
<bjsnider> Aruza, nvidia fixed the problem awhile back but the newer nvidia-settings has not been packaged by canonical. there is a new one in the nvidia-vdpau ppa
<bjsnider> created by me i think
<bjsnider> either me or batman
<Aruza> bjsnider: ok, im kinda new to this, how would i get the new package?
<bjsnider> goog nvidia-vdpau ppa and you'll find the link to the page where there are instructions
<Aruza> bjsnider: lol just did that, i just have to add it to the software sources correct?
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> you do
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> in kubuntu karmic, the network manager widget should be in the plasma widget list, right ?
<elvirolo> ?
<habanany_> hello, icedtea web browser plugin vs the java (tm) plugin java SE 6 .....
<habanany_> i'm using karmic in 32 bit
<darthanubis> habanany_, do you have a question?
<dupondje> evolution broken atm
<dupondje> in package depends way ;)
<elvirolo> please, could anyone tell me if the network widget works under kubuntu ?
<tgpraveen11> ubottu: !info empathy
<tgpraveen11> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0.1-1ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 114 kB, installed size 448 kB
<dupondje> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 2543 kB, installed size 7508 kB
<dupondje> ah not updated yet :P
<arand> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 642 kB, installed size 11924 kB
<Delvien> Hi, having issues getting my LCD brightness to change, my FN buttons do not work, and within /proc/acpi/GFX0 the "brightness" script only has <not supported> Yet I cannot change the brightness via FN buttons or in the bios (no settings, handled by OS)
<Delvien> I am using a dv1000 HP laptop on karmic fully updated
<Delvien> Anyone have any ideas?
<Delvien> IT used to be handeled by /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness, but those files no longer exist, and I cannot make a dir nor insert the scripts into that seciton
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, has anyone the problem that Wireless network is disabled in nm-applet an it cannot be enabled?
<intok> Not again... hadn't updated the beta in a few days but just  did, and now I lost sound from my logitech PS2 usb headset, I have it set in the sound prefs as well as in multimedia systems selector and still no joy...
<anilalur> wake up doesn't work, it abruptly shutdown , how can I debug ?
<Delvien> anilalur, when you boot back into ubuntu, it should give you a bug report
<Delvien> anilalur, if not, check dmesg and search launchpad for similar messages with karmic
<gorthaug> hi
<gorthaug> when i try to log in Gnome it say me "Installation Problem: not installed correctly the power manager settings" and drop me to a rudimentary gdm log window... what can i do?
<arand> Removing rtkit to upgrade pulseaudio, sane and safe thing to do?
<Pepel> àó
<Pepel> ïðèâåò âñåì
<zen|tao> I agree with Pepel ;P
<aliendude5300> As some of you may remember, a few days ago, I said that I had an extreme performance regression in Karmic, and my system randomly locked up. That is still happening, however, after doing some research, I think I may know why... The problem is in the process called gvfs-metadata. Prior to my system freezing, I notice that gvfs-metadata is using around 1.7GB of RAM. It starts to take up as much RAM as it can as soon a
<aliendude5300> s I log in... and once it crashes, and terminates, the system returns to an almost stable state, until the problem randomly occurs again. This happens quite frequently... I have no idea what I should do.
<aliendude5300> The issue is still occuring after a full fsck on my linux partition, and installing ALL available updates.
<spotter> any idea why I don't have sound in flash anymore?
<Pepel> ау
<Pepel> help me
 * Pepel aykaet
<Pici> Pepel: Don't do that please.
<spotter> what package provides the volume control applet?
<spotter> I don't see it anywhere
<larsemil> question: in 9.04 as i connected my phone the computer asked me what provider i called with and set it up as a modem automagicly. In 9.10 i did not have that at all(neither in 9.04 after upgrading to kde 4.3) is there a fix for this?
<Pici> spotter: gnome-volume-control-pulse perhaps?
<spotter> not available
<spotter> not in the archive anymore
<spotter> thats what I would have thought though
<spotter> any other ideas?
<spotter> hmm, never mind, found it
<spotter> for some reason wasn't inthe list of things to add, ran it manually
<muri_one> hurray. they finally fixed the workspace switcher to work with non metacity window managers
<KnifeySpooney> For the past two days, I've been getting a warning about a partial upgrade so I just decided to wait another day, but it keeps telling me the same thing. The only package being removed is 'rtkit'. Do I need this?
<Delvien> How do i change the LCD brightness by command line?
<maco> go ahead and remove it
<KnifeySpooney> maco: so it won't hurt anything?
<maco> KnifeySpooney: it was installed before but isnt supported by the kernel, so now theyre trying to push it back out
<maco> yeah theres no kernel support for it, so its been installed and doing nothing
<KnifeySpooney> Ok. Thanks
<larsemil> question: in 9.04 as i connected my phone the computer asked me what provider i called with and set it up as a modem automagicly. In 9.10 i did not have that at all(neither in 9.04 after upgrading to kde 4.3) is there a fix for this?
<muri_one> damn, I installed kubuntu-desktop to try it out. I was hoping when I removed it would mark the packages it pulled for autoremoval.
<KnifeySpooney> maco: I installed the upgrade and now it's asking me if i want to remove the obsolete package "gnome-app-install". Is this ok to remove too?
<maco> i dont know what that is
<KnifeySpooney> ok
 * maco not a gnome user
<KnifeySpooney> ah
<maco> i THINK its the add/remove thats being replaced with the software center
<KnifeySpooney> ah
<KnifeySpooney> maco: yep, just checked if it was that program and it is. thanks.
<Twigathy> will `grub-install' still work with grub2?
<shentino> Has anyone besides me had trouble using ext4?
<vistakiller> what happen with akregator with the last patch crashes
<vistakiller> i try to remove it before with --purge
<vistakiller> he works fine
<vistakiller> but now is crashes again
<muri_one> shentino: people have had none ubuntu specific trouble.. I have never had any myself. You probably need to be more specific
<Twigathy> I'm using ext4 on a CompactFlash card ^_^
<coz_> vistakiller,  akregator is on kde right?
<vistakiller> yes
<Twigathy> Going to probably burn through the write cycles with the journal though, heh
<vistakiller> kubuntu have many problems in karmic
<vistakiller> too many error report
<coz_> vistakiller,  mm  I dont use kde any longer  and it may well be a kde/ubuntu issue
<vistakiller> but it works fine before one day
<coz_> vistakiller,  it could also be that karmic is still in beta and these things should be expected until release
<coz_> vistakiller,  the sensible thing would now be to open akregator with the terminal.... watch for the errors and report them on the bug site
<vistakiller> wait i have an update for akregator
<shentino> ok, my current problem with ext4, both on karmic beta AND jaunty, is sporadic corruption.  I recently had to give up on it when a spate of errors of somesort knocked out the fs journal, and once fsck got done mopping up after the journal getting nuked (with live changes still inside), I had to rummage around in lost+found to get my data back
<shentino> yecch
<coz_> shentino,  yikes
<shentino> yeah
<shentino> somehow my ext4 journal got borked while there were live changes still uncommitted.
<shentino> you can guess what a big mess that would create
<coz_> shentino,  for sure... I am  using karmic as we speak and have had no problems so far as   ext4 is concerned  so this is somewhat puzzling
<shentino> Well the actual "mother of all borks" happened under jaunty.  I'm curious if there were any major bugfixes to ext4 that would be unique to karmic
<coz_> shentino,  I cant answer that but I am sure someone else here can
<coz_> shentino,  I am still getting up to speed with grub2 :)
<shentino> no prob
<mbeierl> anyone know if ip forwarding or masq has changed between 9.04 and 9.10?  my vmware workstation no longer seems to be able to use NAT
<shentino> I'm just, well, not keen on trusting ext4 until I'm sure that I hit old cruft that has since probably been fixed
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, has anyone the problem that Wireless network is disabled in nm-applet an it cannot be enabled?
<fluvvell> mbeierl, I don't know about vmware as much but with virtualbox you needed to update the kernel code when you installed a new kernel
<vistakiller> the problem still exist
<vistakiller> i have this error when the akregator crash file retriever error: 114
<vistakiller> what is this error that have akregator
<vistakiller> too many error with file retriever
<vistakiller> and after it crash
<webbb82>  after installing flashplugin-installer  would ioi have to logout and then backin to get it to work
<wirechief> Ubuntu karmic daily boots to blank screen, how do i configure x so it will boot to desktop
<wirechief> hmm maybe a boot cheat is in order...
<topyli> webbb82, no
<mbeierl> fluvvell: thanks - I am up to date with the kernel mods, it's just that for some reason I am no longer able to do nat stuff
<mbeierl> is it still not possible to turn off ipv6 in karmic?
<kane77> ubuntu one seems to work :)
<shentino> mbeierl:  Is v6 support compiled into the karmic kernel by default?
<vistakiller> anyone else running kubuntu karmic?
<vistakiller> anyone else running kubuntu karmic in earth??
<larsemil> yes
<vistakiller> larsemil akregator is working in your system?
<BluesKaj> akregator works on mine
<vistakiller> hmm
<vistakiller> i just remove the akregator file from .kde/apps
<vistakiller> and after i have import my rss manual
<BluesKaj> <---kubuntu karmic 64bit beta
<vistakiller> it works now
<vistakiller> same here BluesKaj
<Ian_Corne> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libjaxp1.3-java_1.3.04-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ian_Corne> hmmm
<Ian_Corne> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libjaxp1.3-java_1.3.04-5ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/java/xml-apis.jar', which is also in package libxalan2-java 0:2.7.1-2ubuntu1
<BluesKaj> trying to install java ?
<vistakiller> thanks BleusKaj :) for your support
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<lotia> anyone here experiencing the screen brightness bug that causes the brightness to jump up and down for a while after boot
<lotia> with karmic that is. i experienced it with the netbook remix
<dupondje> sending files disabled in Empathy ?
<alanp> I recently upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty.  When I click the Application Launcher, for some reason it aligns at the TOP LEFT of the screen instead of the bottom left.  My desktop is completely broken with a grey and white checkered background that has no functionality.  Also, no open applications add themselves to the task bar.  What's going on?
<alanp> This is kubuntu
<shentino> heh
<addisonj> hello, just upgraded, my vmware workstation got broked, trying to rebuild modules, which fails
<shentino> after my e4 crash I tried to reinstall jaunty...but the CD was bad so now I'm bumped all the way back down to hardy :P
<mzz> alanp: no kde here, but it sounds like removing and re-adding the relevant elements to the panel might be worth a shot. And if that doesn't help I'd see if the same thing happens in a fresh user account.
<dupondje> dude, Empathy is going to Replace pidgin? But file transfer doesn't work ? Chats doesn't get shown directly, users logging in doesn't work it crashes at random ? ...
 * mzz is weird and doesn't use either
<mzz> dupondje: in general I'd say file bugs if there aren't any yet
<joaopinto> dupondje, it will replace at some point it time
<dupondje> so nobody can send files with it ?$
<mzz> dupondje: pidgin's still there if you want it, but this is one of the things in karmic that I think it's really desirable to give feedback (bug reports) on so it'll work better in the next (lts) ubuntu
<shentino> I'll be happy as long as IRC channels belonging to two different networks are properly segregated ala konversation
<dupondje> It is possible to send files only using the following services: Jabber,
<dupondje>        Google Talk and People Nearby.
<dupondje>     
<Monika|K> today's update say it wants to remove ktorrent, that seems strange to me ... is that okay?
<dupondje> lol :)
 * mzz wants to try to hack something up that gives him empathy-style notifications on top of his usual irssi irc clietn
<mzz> client, even
<dupondje> btw, anybody else finds the networkmanager icon damn ugly ? ;)
<mzz> the gray one? I kinda like it
<dupondje> its not gray ...
<mzz> which one then?
<dupondje> black with grey border
<joaopinto> I didn't liked it at the beginnning, it looked disabled, now I am used to it
<dupondje> like a UTP plug ...
<dupondje> :)
<joaopinto> it's grey for me
<mzz> it's grey with a transparent background here
<joaopinto> same here
<mzz> but I messed around with the theming a little. Lemme boot that laptop and screenshot it.
<dupondje> what icon set ?
<mzz> humanity-dark
<mzz> but humanity's the same with a different shade of gray
<dupondje> btw about bug reporting, reported a extremely annoying bug in karmic https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> and will never get fixed it seems
<mzz> basically I took the standard human/humanity theme and made the panel background dark (which meant forcing the text displayed on it to be light)
<dupondje> Human looks bad
<dupondje> Humanity is nice, but doesn't fit with other icons then :s
<joaopinto> no one uses aptitude :P
<mzz> http://129.125.102.164/m/hacked-up-theme.png is my slightly tweaked panel
<mzz> does that have the same networkmanager icon that bugs you?
<dupondje> no, that Humanity
<dupondje> try Human theme :)
<dupondje> then you'll have a quite ugly icon ;)
<Twigathy> http://www.uploadthis.co.uk/uploads/twigathy/karmicdesktop-twigathy-2009-10-19.png <-- my current desktop, complete with a big black square for no reason. Thanks a lot nvidia drivers!
<Twigathy> (It all displays fine onscreen, but screenshots don't always work)
<BUGabundo> hey guys and galls
 * BUGabundo tickels Twigathy
 * Twigathy explodes
<addisonj> anyone using vmware workstation and getting it to work:?
<Twigathy> hey BUGabundo, you might know this. I installed Karmic to a 500GB disk, then copied it to a 16GB CompactFlash using gparted. How do I make grub2 work on the new boot disk? Right now I have to have the 500G one plugged in to boot the 16G disk and it's just silly...
<BUGabundo> (re)install grub on the CF
<Twigathy> does grub-install still work?
<mzz> Twigathy: just running "grub-install /dev/sd<whateverthecfis>" might do the trick
<legend2440> in jaunty there was a fsck progress bar and i presume if there were errors it would be reported on that screen also. how would you know if there were any fsck errors with karmic? it works in the background
<Twigathy> I'll give it a go :)
<mzz> Twigathy: I've run grub 2's grub-install exactly once though, so no guarantees on that one
<Twigathy> *grin* ok
<mzz> (once manually, that is. The installer and/or other tools might also be running it)
<mzz> legend2440: bug 446596 (and notice "fix committed")
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446596 in mountall "fsck does not show progress during boot" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446596
<dupondje> where can I find the svn repo from aptitude?
<legend2440> mzz: ok thanks
<mzz> grr
<mzz> apparently I have the wrong kind of fingers to use a touchpad. Does anyone have any spares (either better fingers or a touchpad less sensitive to dirt or whatever it is)?
<bjsnider> mzz, is that what they call a rhetorical question?
<bjsnider> or do you want someone to chop off their fingers?
<mzz> yeah, I'm not sure how the spare fingers thing would work myself
<mzz> hmm, perhaps there's a sensitivity knob in the driver I can tweak
<rob0> mmm, finger sandwiches!
<rob0> Those go well with Wendy's chili, I hear. :)
 * Twigathy tries a reboot...
<Heikki123> hey, i just installed my printer to karmic and i saw that if i share it in internet, it will be shared without password protection
<Heikki123> by default
<Heikki123> imho it should be "authenticated" mode by default
<Twigathy> wahey, it worked
<Twigathy> thanks all :)
<rob0> What would the default password be? And how is having a default password any better than having no password?
<mzz> also why would you share your printer to the internet
<jemark> :)
<Heikki123> rob0: no default password of course. it is using the system user passwords
<Heikki123> mzz: because i am printing from my laptop thru wlan
<Heikki123> rob0: and i never said default password
<rob0> Oh, I guess you're talking about CUPS?
<Heikki123> yea
<Heikki123> what did you think i was talking about then? :)
<rob0> How much does Ubuntu customize CUPS?
<Heikki123> dunno
<Heikki123> i think not so much
<Heikki123> if at all
<Heikki123> or, well... anyhow
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows why they have changed from pidgin to empathy in the new ubuntu that is coming? and are there any other changes?
<Heikki123> nicklas_: http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/720iq/empathy_vs_pidginwill_empathy_replace_pidgin_in/
<huff42> hello, I'm curious if anyone might know a fix for the wireless problem with moblin and the msi wind netbook?
<vvarder> Hi all, quick question.  When booting from the Beta Live CD (via a USB key created by Ubuntu) I get a screen with just a computer icon, and it says "ubuntu".  If I click on that, it says "ubuntu karmic (development branch)".  I want to test via the live cd to confirm a bug has been fixed, am I missing something obvious?
<FunnyLookinHat> vvarder, stfu.
<histo> Is there a way to remove the obsolete packages that apt shows when you do an update?
<davisc> apt-get autoremove
<histo> I ran a sudo aptitude update earlier and it said several pacakges where obsolete after it updated the repos
<histo> davisc: autoremove won't get rid of them. its mostly old kernels that are installed but now its not complaining about them.
<histo> This is odd behavior
<rob0> apt-get needs a rid-of command :)
<shentino> ...don't be rude
<histo> I guess I could run aptitude and see if it lists them there.
<vvarder> FunnyLookinHat has suggested it might be the USB key, I shall format and try again
<shentino> histo:  I noticed that myself
<shentino> My guess is:  That the kernel is so ubercritical that it leaves behind obsolete versions on purpose for you to fall back on if something goes screwy
<shentino> kinda like driver rollback in windows
<mzz> I don't really care for that feature myself, although it hasn't bugged me enough for me to find out how to turn it off
<voidmage> Has the mouse clicks not registering in flash been fixed yet?
<mzz> my reasoning is that there's at least a handful of other packages that would leave the system at least as unusable as a broken kernel
<NinjaPlimsolls> is the PPA keyserver down for anyone else here?
<NinjaPlimsolls> i cant auth
<nemo> mzz: any that keep you from getting to busybox? :)
<mzz> arguably more so, because if I can't chroot in it's harder to fix stuff than if the main kernel doesn't boot
<mzz> nemo: well, busybox itself was the main one on my list
<nemo> mzz: also, doesn't Computer Janitor offer to clean up obsolete kernels?
<nemo> heh
<mzz> nemo: also most stuff that goes in initramfs, since my root is on lvm
<mzz> so that's at the very least busybox and lvm, and I suspect there are more
<nemo> mzz: fortunately busybox doesn't change much
<mzz> oh, and grub
<nemo> mzz: I do agree upgrading grub can be super bad times.
<nemo> however, still happens a lot less often than kernel
 * NinjaPlimsolls waits
<mzz> I haven't had ubuntu kernels fail catastrophically yet, but I'm still relatively new to the system
<nemo> mzz: I've had to roll back several times w/ karmic
<mzz> NinjaPlimsolls: the ppa what?
<histo> nemo: aptitude will do it but you have to use the interface it won't do it from cli
<mzz> NinjaPlimsolls: I was assuming "the ppa keyserver" was keyserver.ubuntu.com, but that doesn't fit with "I can't auth"
<mzz> I've been apt-get purge-ing stale kernels by hand, but iirc computer janitor does offer to do it too
<NinjaPlimsolls> using sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7558DD0 nothing happens
<voidmage> that's a weird workaround for the flash mouse bug
<NinjaPlimsolls> it sits for 40-50 seconds then says it timed out
<mzz> NinjaPlimsolls: that looks like a typo
<mzz> specifically, iirc key ids are normally 8 chars long
<NinjaPlimsolls> uh, no, I copied it from the PPA website
<NinjaPlimsolls> oh, a 7 is missing from the copied text
<NinjaPlimsolls> still doesnt do anything
<mzz> NinjaPlimsolls: where?
<hipitihop> if I were to install clean on a machine from a current bet live cd, will I be able to do just uptdate && upgrade when final release or will I need to completely reinstall
<NinjaPlimsolls> does the keyserver use a specific port number?
<histo> hipitihop: yes just update it
<mzz> NinjaPlimsolls: I'll try here, but I'd prefer to use the same key id
<NinjaPlimsolls> aah its ok, just turned on DMZ on my router and it imported the key :P
<histo> hipitihop: you can also download a daily build to be current as of today
<NinjaPlimsolls> silly NAT firewall
<mzz> hmm, weird
<mzz> I wasn't aware of keyserver communication being an annoying protocol for NAT to handle
 * NinjaPlimsolls shrugs
<NinjaPlimsolls> working now
<hipitihop> histo: thanks, link to daily build ?
<vistakiller> what is the best antispam filter to put in kmail?
<koshari> will the desktop live disc be ready come showtime?
<NinjaPlimsolls> mzz
<NinjaPlimsolls> ok, ive got the key now, but I cant see the ppa repo in my origin list in Synaptic, any idea why its not there?
<mzz> did you add it to sources.list?
<NinjaPlimsolls> yup
<mzz> and did you apt-get update?
<NinjaPlimsolls> yup :)
<mzz> (or click the equivalent button in synaptic)
<mzz> and did that succeed?
<NinjaPlimsolls> .....yup ;)
<mzz> then I don't know and I'd try to manually install something (or apt-cache show something) that's supposed to be in the ppa
<mzz> (I don't normally use synaptic, I don't know if there's a synaptic-specific step I'm overlooking)
<NinjaPlimsolls> i added the gnome-do ppa
<kevin123> hey
<kevin123> how do i get to advanced osund settings?
<kevin123> i need to turn my mic up, or enable it for that matter
<kevin123> *sound
<siegie> Sometimes when i close kontact, it's still there in ps aux. The result is that i can't start kontact again.
<hsarci_> so im not really sure what happened but whenever i boot now im presented with a graphical terminal that is in a small framless static windows on the top lefthand corner and the rest of my screen is black
<delight> I got a little problem with karmic ... just wanted to ask if somebody else experienced similiar problems
<hsarci_> !does anyone | delight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does anyone
<hsarci_> oops
<hsarci_> lol
<hsarci_> !anyone | delight
<ubottu> delight: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<delight> I use 64bit karmic + sun-jdk6 ... when i tryed using eclipse 3.5.1 64bit from eclipse.org I experienced problems  clicking on the buttons of the dialogs ... create new java-project for example
<delight> it would only "click" a button by usind the space-bar instead of trying to click with the mouse
<mzz> bug 442078 perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442078 in gtk+2.0 "Buttons in Eclipse not working correctly with GTK+ 2.18.1-1" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442078
<delight> I'll have a look ;) and add my experience if not ;)
<delight> thanks
<histo> hipitihop: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<histo> hipitihop: thats teh alternative install
<Berzerker> is there a way to keep sound flowing the my sound system so it doesn't have lag in detecting sound? Logitech Z-5500s with an X-Fi
<histo> hipitihop: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ is the live cd
<xrandr> so, who has success stories for 9.10?
<BUGabundo> xrandr: mine has been working for 5,5 months
<Berzerker> xrandr, no problems here, on a desktop and UNR
<BUGabundo> I consider that a success
<xrandr> How good is the nvidia support for it? I went from 8.04 with good nvidia support to 9.04 with horrible support. I used to have 1920x1280 resolution on 8.04. On 9.04 i can get 1600x1200 max without it looking all messed up
<BUGabundo> nvidia close source driver
<BUGabundo> *always* worked good for me
<Berzerker> 185 works fine for me.
<BUGabundo> and seem really nice now
<BUGabundo> even on multi monitor
<BUGabundo> or even projectors
<xrandr> I had to fight to get the 1600x1200 resolution
<xrandr> tho fighting consisted of plugging in the DVI cable
<xrandr> but im on VGA. I don't like the HDMi->DVI conversion (thats the cable i had)
<BUGabundo> xrandr: tip: $ xrandr --auto
<BUGabundo> is a life saver
<hipitihop> histo, thanks, downloading now.
<rob0> haha I was thinking the same thing
<xrandr> well, im downloading 9.10 now
<Berzerker> xrandr, HDMI -> DVI conversion is not really conversion.
<Berzerker> it's just a change of connectors.
<xrandr> we'll see how it goes. It's gonna be a fresh install
<Berzerker> since HDMI = DVI + S/PDIF
<xrandr> let
<xrandr> let's see what xrandr --auto does now :)
<xrandr> absolutely nothing :)
<xrandr> screen didn't even flicker
<BUGabundo> guess there's nothing to be done
<BUGabundo> usualy it updates all devices
<BUGabundo> and turns them on
<xrandr> yeh, but as i said... 8.04 i had 1920,x1280 resolution. In 9.04 i only have 1600x1200  (which isn't horrible)
<hsarci_> whats the name of the applet in the top right with username and a powerbutton icon???
<BUGabundo> xrandr: pleanty of drivers and X options for you now
<BUGabundo> just take a look at x-squad PPAs
<BUGabundo> yes plural
<xrandr> BUGabundo: what are they?
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> not sure
<hsarci_> whats the name of the applet in the top right with username and a powerbutton icon??? please someone just look at there applet list
<BUGabundo> need to google them :)
<BUGabundo> hsarci_: FUSA
<legend2440> hsarci_: indicator applet session
 * xrandr does like the new KDE desktop though :)
<hsarci_> thanks..
<mzz> hsarci_: FUSA is the old (up to jaunty) one, indicator applet session is the new (karmic) one
<hsarci_> thanks guys
<xrandr> I've always been torn between KDE and GNOME. So I use both :)
<mzz> also, am I the only one who thinks having the username in there is annoying? I got rid of it here
<t0s> yeah i always thought the name went there not username
<t0s> how do u get rid of it mzz?
<mzz> well, my full name is in the menu that shows up when I click the button, which I'm ok with
<mzz> t0s: I patched indicator-session :)
<t0s> o
<hsarci_> i just feel like the top bar is wasted space so i like to have things up there even if i dont use them much
<mzz> hsarci_: I tend to get rid of one of the two panels, so I need the space (or I am left with a really tiny windowlist)
<hsarci_> what i really want is a spotlight-ish quick search...or even a search box that is simply embeeed into the panel in a flush-like way
<mzz> I'm also considering hacking up gnome-panel to get rid of the "System" menu
<mzz> hsarci_: assuming you tried deskbar-applet and it didn't quite do what you need?
<hsarci_> yeah...
<nemo> mzz: I renamed my combined menu
<nemo> to Apps/Locs/Sys
<mikehh> I can not get my numeric keypad to work in 9.10 beta (updated) amd64 - it works in 9.04 - any ideas?
<nemo> mzz: took up way less space
<nemo> mzz: I also reduced the height of top nav to 20px
<mzz> nemo: I got rid of "Applications" completely, it's just an icon now (it's right in the corner, so it's not like it has to be large to hit it)
<nemo> which required rescaling the ubuntu logo
<nemo> mzz: oh. I wanted the 3 menus still.
<legend2440> mikehh: try  shift+numlock key
<nemo> mzz: I didn't care for the combined menu
<mzz> nemo: I do still have three menus, but the left one is just an icon
<nemo> ah. gotcha
<nemo> hm
<nemo> mzz: you know. that makes sense...
<nemo> good idea :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-20
<mikehh> legend2440: excellent
<nemo> mzz: the having to rescale the logo to 20px was annoying though. people keep signing on in here complaining about being unable to shrink past 24px
<mikehh> legend2240: how do I set it to keep it that way?
<hsarci_> is there any simple way to change the icon on the panel for the "applications" menu?
<nemo> mzz: oh. I also shrank all the edges and scrollbars and whatnot in my theme to save a few more pixels of vertical/horizontal space
<nemo> hsarci_: yep :)
<hsarci_> nemo, hows that?
<nemo> override in ~/.icons
<hsarci_> oh
<hsarci_> i will have a look
<nemo> I believe it is called Human.png
<nemo> um
<nemo> let me look it up
<legend2440> mikehh: it should stay that way. unless you hit  shift+numlock key again
<nemo> I did it before, but my laptop is shut down
<nemo> no
<nemo> hsarci_: start-here.png
<nemo> my bad
<hsarci_> oh yeah, im havin a horrible problem. whenever i try and open a folder from the "places" menu i get an error saying "no application handled as registering this file"
<hsarci_> nemo, thanks
<mzz> hsarci_: are you fully updated, and did you log out and back in since then?
<mzz> hsarci_: there was a bug (having to do with shared-mime-info) that might've triggered that, iirc
<hsarci_> yes, this happened after my most recent update
<mzz> but that's a while ago
<nemo> hsarci_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920284
<mzz> mmm, perhaps there's a new one
<hsarci_> ok also, since last update...whenever i restart i was getting some crappy gui that was simply a framless terminal window that was small and in the upper left corner
<hsarci_> after playing with packages for a while i got it back to desktop so im gonna restart now and see if i starts into desktop or not....brb
<nemo> hsarci_: that's a plain X session
<nemo> hsarci_: you might have managed to start gnome from that :)
<hsarci_> i did
<hsarci_> gnome-session
<CPrgmSwR2> where do I go to report no sound issue in kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> that is kubuntu-9.10
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: file a bug with as much detail as possible after checking for dupes
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: BTW, you might want to launch alsamixer
<nemo> pulseaudio has this annoying habit on my card of muting random channels
<nemo> also jumping happily from one channel to another as output
<nemo> just to keep life interesting
<CPrgmSwR2> nemo: okay
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: try unmuting all channels and increasing their volume
<CPrgmSwR2> nemo: how do I change channels
<nemo> but there are plenty of bugs in launchpad. look around
<CPrgmSwR2> because everthing is unmuted
<nemo> unmuted and at full volume?
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: are the input/output in sound preferences reasonable?
<hsarci_> ok so i started into gnome...yay...but i got an error right away that said "tsclient applet not found" then i pressed to delete it but it wouldnt go away
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: Hardware/Input/Output actually
<hsarci_> so i tried to add it to a panel and i got some error and i tried to delete again and i got same result
<CPrgmSwR2> nemo: not really, it appears as if I am missing channels
<mzz> I really think I'll get rid of the "System" menu though, moving "Preferences", "Administration" and "Help" into the "Applications" one and getting rid of the two "About" entries.
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: oh. yeah. pulse hides a bunch of that stuff on me :(
<CPrgmSwR2> nemo: how do I unhide
<nemo> dunno
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: I'm going to stop though, sicne I've been told I rant about pulseaudio too much by its fans :)
<nemo> since
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: file bugs/search bug db
<mzz> it's just a little odd that it's that random for you
<hsarci_> nemo, my file manager problem is non existent when i log into gnome with root...any ideas?
<nemo> mzz: yeah. totally different channels
<nemo> mzz: my vague theory is it is whatever they are doing as they play with config
<mzz> hsarci_: ugh, don't *do* that
<CPrgmSwR2> nemo: okay, I will work on filing a bug
<hsarci_> ..i know sorry
<nemo> mzz: at the moment Master is ignored, and it is using PCM.  A few days ago it was using Centre
<nemo> mzz: and Master worked
<mzz> hsarci_: testing with a different user account (like a freshly created test account) is a good idea, testing with the rooc account is just asking for breakage
<nemo> mzz: adjusting volume using slider still does weird things for me
<nemo> mzz: and muting is very random
<mzz> s/rooc/root/
<hsarci_> poop
<nemo> mzz: I might try mucking about w/ module options again, right now they are at the defaults
<CPrgmSwR2> I am not that smart enough to work on the sound or I would
<mzz> nemo: I don't think I actually use the volume slider on the panel, I tend to use either the volume control keys on the keyboard or app-specific sliders
<nemo> mzz:
<nemo> oops
<mzz> no clue if that matters (you'd expect the keyboard volume control to be equivalent to the slider on the panel)
<nemo> mzz: ah. I don't have keyboard volume control keys
<nemo> mzz: and if I did, yes, I'd expect them to act the same
<nemo> i.e. not work :-/
 * xrandr is in desperate need of a sharpie marker
<hsarci_> where would i find a conf file that holds a list of applets?
<nemo> mzz: right now I just leave alsamixer open and use that :(
<mzz> hsarci_: gconf
<CPrgmSwR2> nemo: I just find it depressing that sound support has degraded with linux
<hsarci_> mzz, ive looked in there i couldnt find a list of applets
<mzz> hsarci_: do you mean which ones are actually on your panel(s) or which ones are in the "add to panel" list?
<CPrgmSwR2> is this seriously true but #1 Microsoft has a majority market share
<hsarci_> i mean in the list
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: don't paint all linux with the same brush
<mzz> hsarci_: ah, that list is autoloaded through bonobo
<hsarci_> hey, i love msoft...they make great software
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: and I'm sure the ubuntu/gnome guys had the best of intentions.
<hsarci_> mzz, well its autoloading one that doesnt exist
<mzz> hsarci_: neat
<mzz> hsarci_: assuming you logged out and back in?
<nemo> CPrgmSwR2: and it may even pay off eventually :)
<hsarci_> mzz, 10 times
<nemo> just right now is really unpleasant.
<mzz> hsarci_: which one?
<hsarci_> tsclient applet
<hsarci_> it tells me it doesnt exist, then i tell it to delete and nothing happens
<hsarci_> mzz, ive tried reinstalling tsclient and it changes nothing
<CPrgmSwR2> nemo: I love linux because of how fast it is
<mzz> hsarci_: oh, so you *do* mean the ones actually on the panel?
<CPrgmSwR2> and kde4 just looks so visually appealing to the eye
<hsarci_> CPrgmSwR2, yeah ur right its SUPER fast
<hsarci_> mzz, NO, i mean ones in the LIST
<mzz> hsarci_: then define "tell it to delete"
<hsarci_> mzz, ill double click to add it to panel then it says "doesnt exist"
<mzz> ah
<hsarci_> and a box opens and asks me to delete or dont delete
<hsarci_> and i click delete
<hsarci_> and no good
<mzz> hsarci_: afaik it's looking at /usr/lib/bonobo/servers/GNOME_TSClientApplet.server
<hsarci_> :'(
<mzz> hsarci_: I suspect what's getting deleted is the entry on the panel you just added
<hsarci_> mzz, ahh, that makes sense
<CPrgmSwR2> nemo: can I get some advice on what to do when reporting a bug
<hsarci_> mzz, what generates the /usr/lib/bonobo/servers/GNOME_TSClientApplet.server file?
<mzz> hsarci_: it's just a static file installed by the package
<hsarci_> ok i deleted it...should remedy the problem
<hsarci_> mzz, yep...its gone now
<hsarci_> now if only i could fix this silly "no application registered for this filetype" error
<CPrgmSwR2> I filed a bug
<ArkoldThos> if I don't have the title bar what is wrong O.o?
<Aruza> im using nvidia driver version 190.36 and i cannot get my third monitor to work or settings to save after i restart the machine, any ideas?
<FFForever> any idea why when i chroot into a gentoo stage3 i get operation not permitted
<hsarci_> where can i checkout some ubuntu 10 action?
<mzz> FFForever: 64 bit gentoo and a 32 bit kernel *might* do that, iirc
<mzz> FFForever: if that's not it: strace the chroot attempt
<FFForever> mzz, 64 into 64
<FFForever> how do i strace?
<ArkoldThos> FFForever, i would ask on gentoo channel :o
<FFForever> ArkoldThos, they said it was something about the /proc and /dev already being mounted
<ArkoldThos> oh :p
<FFForever> any ideas?
<FFForever> chris@chris-laptop:~/vps$ uname -m
<FFForever> x86_64
<Daviey> a/wingoto DanaG
<Daviey> err
 * mzz shrugs
<mzz> FFForever: be more specific about what you're doing?
<FFForever> ArkoldThos, http://pastebin.ca/1631153 strage, there is no ~/vps/usr/lib/locale/en*
<mzz> FFForever: (you *did* mount proc, sys and dev, and their contents show up correctly?)
<FFForever> mzz, i am trying to chroot into a gentoo stage3 so i can make a vps image, sadly my cpu does not support guest os's :(
<Aruza> anyone good with nvidia drivers that can help me get my third monitor working?
<ArkoldThos> can't help, never had sucess on stage3 :p
<ArkoldThos> brb
<CPrgmSwR2> anyone good with sound
<FFForever> ive had success with gentoo but on a laptop source distro just sucks :(
<nemo> mzz: example of current behaviour. I reflexively tried adjusting volume
<nemo> mzz: instantly it started blasting out
<nemo> mzz: while it doesn't control main volume correctly, apparently it decided that moving the slider very slightly on main = raise PCM to full
<nemo> fortunately I had alsamixer open as usual
<nemo> before I shattered S.O.'s ear drums
<mzz> nemo: I'm not sure if pulse does something reasonable if it's not the only thing messing with the alsa mixer
<nemo> mzz: heh. well. I only had to use alsamixer because it was being totally unreasonable on its own
 * mzz rephrases
<nemo> in other words, I started using alsamixer because it was totally failing to do anything sane.
<mzz> nemo: I wouldn't be surprised if pulse had logic going like "when I start adjust volume controls I care about to something reasonable, and then map one of them (probably "master") to my master volume"
<nemo> ok. so it translates that into "if any adjustment of master occurs, remap all channels to 100%, then map output to one of those channels so I can blast nemo's head off"
<mzz> nemo: in which case I also wouldn't be surprised if it resets those non-master volume controls if it reinitializes for whatever reason, in which case you'd end up fighting pulse like you're describing if you use alsa volume directly
<mzz> yeah, that
<mzz> well, not quite that
<nemo> sure. but that's unrelated to whether I'm using something else, that's just pulse being totally unreasonable on its own :)
<mzz> but something close to that
<nemo> and if I didn't have alsamixer to override, I'd be blasting my ears off regularly
<mzz> pulse expects to be in full control of the card, yes
<nemo> or hearing nothing at all due to everything being muted
<mzz> I can't explain "everything muted", and I can't explain it changing its master volume unpredictably
<mzz> although I've actually had an older pulse do something similar with it maxing out volume on starting pulse
<mzz> it got better though
<Aruza> im using nvidia driver version 190.36 and i cannot get my third monitor to work or settings to save after i restart the machine, any ideas?
<Bluey> Bluey: trying to find if there is a 64 bit version of 9.10 Beta - this didn't seem to have it:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<tuxxy> Bluey thats the beta you should download the daily image or you would have to run lots of updates
<tuxxy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tuxxy> 64-bit is the karmic-desktop-amd64.iso
<Bluey> let me see if I can find that...
<tuxxy> 9th from top ;)
<Bluey> no.
<MJEvans> tuxxy: They really should just disable those downloads and leave a note in that folder.
<tuxxy> you mean the beta MJEvans
<MJEvans> I had an issue with the installer and couldn't get it to work; when told there was a fix in the daily I marked that bug as fix-uploaded or whatever, not fix-released since the last official version was that old beta.
<MJEvans> tuxxy: yeah
<tuxxy> yeah I agree it saves a lot of time
<Bluey> so the current beta is only 32 bit?
<MJEvans> Bluey: no
<tuxxy> no
<MJEvans> Bluey: there's a 64 bit daily too
<Bluey> maybe I'm not in the right place.....
<tuxxy> you are in the right place this is the channel for karmic
<Bluey> here's where I am:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<MJEvans> Bluey: amd64 is for the AMD 64 bit processors (virtually anything at all recent) and the Intel 64 bit processors (IIRC at least Core 2 or later)
<MJEvans> Bluey: go HERE http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Bluey> MJEvans: okay that's different then wher3 I'm at..
<MJEvans> Bluey: you'll have bugs from 3 weeks ago if you use the 'beta' version.
<Bluey> MJEvans: got it -- thanks...
<MJEvans> Bluey: tuxxy linked it... he just didn't hilight you when he did it.
<tuxxy> the 64-bit beta is on that page you linked when you click ubuntu desktop you have 2 options x86 or AMD64 but you dont want to use that beta page use the daily build that I linked you
<Bluey> okay...
<tuxxy> I need to grab a fresh one actually my current install is borked ehehe
<MJEvans> tuxxy: zsync worked well for me
<Bluey> tuxxy: that has less bugs -- I've heard tell rumours that it will automagically update to the final build?  but in order to get the latest features (like grub2) I need to do a fresh install, and not an upgrade, correct?
<tuxxy> hmm well it will upgrade to the final version yes.  Not positive about grub2 and an upgrade but I would be fairly sure that grub2 would come with the update
<tuxxy> maybe someone else knows as I always clean install a new /
<Bluey> tuxxy: I'll backup /home and /etc and go with a fresh install - upgrades seem to cause trouble for me- I tried doing that from 8.10 to 9.04 and it was bad - when I did a fresh install problms went away
<Bluey> thanks for your help....
<tuxxy> yes its a good idea to paly it safe and clean isntall.  I frsh install every release obviously I have a seperate /home partition and just mount it for the new release
<tuxxy> np :D
<Aruza> im using nvidia driver version 190.36 and i cannot get my third monitor to work or settings to save after i restart the machine, any ideas?
<jbuncher> Any network-manager or network-manager-gnome devs in here?  I'm curious if anything's is being done on Bug #449888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449888 in network-manager-applet "[karmic] network manager gnome does not remember wpa enterprise hidden network passwords over reboot, need to re-create network profile each time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449888
<St0n3-C0l> Anyone having problems booting LiveCD with intel i810 ?
<St0n3-C0l> It just hangs after loading up.
<St0n3-C0l> No screen.
<nemo> ugh. compiz crashed on me again
<nemo> fun times
<St0n3-C0l> no one with intel ?
<shawn_> With a dual display if I configure it for two x screens is there any way to make it so I can drag windows from one screen to the next?
<FFForever> what is the best alternate window manager (clean and not bloated like gnome, etc)
<shawn_> XFCE?
<CPrgmSwR2> enlightenment
<St0n3-C0l> Yeah XFCE is very good
<shawn_> FFForever, XFCE is pretty good Ive tried it on a few boxes but I prefer GNOME myself
<CPrgmSwR2> FFForever: or kde4
<FFForever> kde4 is crap...
<CPrgmSwR2> but its bloated like gnome however its very fast
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2, KDE is even more bloated than GNOME no?
<FFForever> i miss kde3 :(
<CPrgmSwR2> shawn_: i don't think so, it has a smallar memory foot print from what I read
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2, I couldnt get used to it... I like GNOME best
<FFForever> anyways i just install xubuntu-desktop right?
<shawn_> FFForever, Yes
<CPrgmSwR2> I just can't stand the way gnome looks
<CPrgmSwR2> and besides kde4 resembles windows in many ways
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2,  Why would I ever want a desktop manager that resembles Windows?
<CPrgmSwR2> shawn_: when you work with windows at work it helps
<CPrgmSwR2> shawn_: thats the part I love about linux is you get to choose your windows manager
<shawn_> I just like Linux in general... Everything about it is easier to do than on Windows
<CPrgmSwR2> shawn_: I disagree
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2, How is that?
<CPrgmSwR2> right now I have no sound on linux
<t0s> lol
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2, Ive never once had a sound, graphics card, etc driver problem... I dont see how everyone does
<shawn_> Must have very unknown cards
<CPrgmSwR2> shawn_: I don't know but I filed a bug #455912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455912 in alsa-driver "NVidia MCP67 Audio Device - No Sound - Kubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455912
<CPrgmSwR2> shawn_: nvidia card is not that unknown and it was working in kubuntu 9.04
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2, Probably because its Karmic though... It says right when you install it that there may be problems with drivers
<Aruza> right now i cant get my third monitor to work
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2, Jaunty probably would work with your audio
<CPrgmSwR2> why would karmic not work for me then?
<CPrgmSwR2> its suppused to be released within 12 days or something like that
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2, Because theres still a lot more bugs in Karmic than in Jaunty... We are all just test subjects for the new LTS
<CPrgmSwR2> shawn_: so karmic turns into the new LTS
<Aruza> i can get the second monitor to work but not the third, i cant get another xscreen to work, it wont save the config file
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2, No We are two more releases away from the next LTS.  Karmic is a nice step towards it though the next LTS is 10.10 I believe
<jbuncher> shawn_, no, it's 10.04, lucid lynx
<CPrgmSwR2> I see shawn_
<shawn_> jbuncher, Yes sorry I just realised that
<shawn_> CPrgmSwR2, Yes my mistake the next LTS is 10.04
<Aruza> anyone know why im getting a parse error when i try to save the config file from within the nvidia settings
<DanaG> oops, did somebody ping me?
<oldude67> am i the only one having issues with the auto detect with the flash drives?
<jbuncher> Aruza, running it as sudo?
<Aruza> i havent had any trouble with flash drives or usb harddrives
<oldude67> figures, i cant get my flash drive to work on here but windblows loads it right up..:(
<Pricey> oldude67: checked any logs or dmesg or something to see what's going on?
<oldude67> Pricey, i will when it gets downloading my songs on to the other system. ill check dmesg and /proc/
<oldude67> had and error with /mtrr last time but someone said that was my video, and im not use to installing nvidia drivers..always had intel up till yesterday.
<Aruza> jbuncher: gonna try that now
<Aruza> jbuncher: i get a bunch of errors in the console and the same parse error
<jbuncher> odd
<jbuncher> I haven't tried that in karmic yet, so I don't have any ideas
<oldude67> now why is it that in dmesg it says i have an i810 intel when the board says i have a nvidia
<sub2k1> How stable would everyone say the latest daily build of karmic is?
<sub2k1> And is there any torrents of the latest daily build?  or perhaps a faster mirror?
<jbuncher> sub2k1, I'm running a fully-updated karmic, and it seems fine to me.  Intel Centrino chipset/audio/wireless.  If you have any doubts though, I'd wait for the stable release in ~12 days.
<sub2k1> jbuncher, I can't wait any longer for it, I plan to redo my dual boot and I just don't feel like waiting any longer. lol.  But is it being hosted on any faster mirrors?  I'm downloading the latest daily build from cdimage.ubuntu.com but there has to be a faster server.
<jbuncher> sub2k1, no idea on the faster servers, though I assume there are some.
<sub2k1> jbuncher, yeah its just that i hate waiting an hour to download ~700MB.  But I guess i'll just catch up on my reading till it is finished.
<mattwj2002> hey everyone
<sub2k1> hello
<mattwj2002> hi sub2k1
<mattwj2002> :)
<jbuncher> sub2k1, indeed.  Maybe use that time to read up on the known issues on the beta, in case any of them affect you :)
<xrandr> ok, so. i now have 9.10 installed. Works nicely
<mzz> sub2k1: well, the cd you install from isn't that critical, so if it's just that mirror that's slow you could install from the beta cd and upgrade
<mattwj2002> I am actually using mythbuntu 9.10 beta
<xrandr> got a xorg question tho. The nvidia driver is detecting my lcd tv as a CRT. What options should I give xorg.conf so it knows that it's a LCDTV?
<mattwj2002> and I am having a weird and kind of funny audio problem
<mattwj2002> I can hear my mouse!
<mzz> me too, but that's my hardware's fault
<mattwj2002> you can hear your mouse mzz?
<sub2k1> mzz, very true.  I love ubuntu and its updates.  I played around with openSUSE 11.1 for a while but it just doesnt do it for me.  So now i'm going back to ubuntu.
<mzz> mattwj2002: poor shielding, so if the system's nicely idle some activity is audible
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, did you update to the newest nvidia driver?
<mattwj2002> using ubuntu updates?
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, no, you can get better updates than the repositories provided with the os.  let me check the ppas
<mzz> mattwj2002: hmm, although actually not quite the mouse. My desktop has audible cpu activity through what I think is the capacitors making noise (so if moving the mouse causes cpu load I can hear that)
<xrandr> anyone?
<mattwj2002> yeah it is weird
<mattwj2002> it is an optical mouse
<mzz> mattwj2002: and on my laptop I can hear hd activity (not just from the actual hd but also as noise from the headphones)
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, do you have this sound issue using 9.04?
<mattwj2002> I don't know
<mattwj2002> I went from 8.10 to 9.10 beta
<ArkoldThos> sub2k1, what problem you got? sorry :p
<mattwj2002> no problems with 8.10 though
<mattwj2002> :)
<mzz> mattwj2002: ok, that's odd
<mzz> mattwj2002: what kind of noise?
<mattwj2002> like a whining noise
<sub2k1> ArkoldThos, no problems, just waiting while downloading.
<mzz> mattwj2002: from the system or the headphones/speakers or what?
<mattwj2002> if I unplug the mouse it goes away
<mattwj2002> headphone
<mattwj2002> *headphones
<mzz> hmm
<mzz> mattwj2002: desktop or laptop?
<mattwj2002> it is a usb mouse
<mattwj2002> desktop
<mattwj2002> it is a new system too
<mattwj2002> quad core!
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, In regards to the display reporting as a CRT I have never had that problem though i would recommend you try updating your nVidia drivers.  Here is a link to the latest drivers, just read through the site and it will teach you how to update your repositories.  https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<mattwj2002> thanks sub2k1
<mattwj2002> actually I have a LCD
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, yeah as far as I'm concerned it could never hurt to have the latest video driver anyways.  :)
<mattwj2002> very true
<mattwj2002> :)
<mzz> mattwj2002: curious. Still sounds like it might be poor internal shielding (the headphones picking up unrelated noise) but I can't really explain it being new in 9.10
<oldude67> yeah i fixed my nvidia issues...yeah..:D
<mattwj2002> good drivers are especially important with a mythtv box ;)
<mattwj2002> oh one other thing....
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, by the way are you connected to your lcd through a dvi or hdmi port?
<Aruza> oldude67: ok now can you fix mine? =P
<Guest34396> mattwj2002, is the lcd connected over VGA?
<mattwj2002> the mouse is plugged in near the headphone jack (in the front of the case)
<mattwj2002> no
<oldude67> Aruza, i just installed the restricted drivers opened up kpack, and installed and rebooted..and up there working.:D
<mzz> if you have a usb port available that's physically farther from the audio connector that's worth a shot
<jbuncher> Does anyone connect to a WPA enterprise network?
<mattwj2002> it isn't VGA
<mattwj2002> umm
<mattwj2002> not the digital
 * mattwj2002 draws a blank
<Aruza> oldude67: yeah my first two monitors are working, the third is not
<mattwj2002> DVI
<oldude67> Aruza, sorry your on your own there i only have one of those to deal with...lol
 * mattwj2002 feels dumb
<mattwj2002> :P
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, dvi is digital. lol it just doesnt have audio
<mzz> dvi can be either or both
<mattwj2002> I actually could connect it through hdmi if I wanted to though
<mattwj2002> :)
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, unfortunately I cant think of a single reason why you would have interference issues from installing an updated os.  It should be a hardware issue, not a software issue.
<mzz> sub2k1: I'm wondering if some form of power management could affect this
<mzz> something like the usb bus switching transfer modes a lot
<sub2k1> mzz, anything is possible though i'd imagine that would be extremely unlikely.  no clue honestly.
<mattwj2002> it is okay guys
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> I'll figure out
<mattwj2002> maybe I should just switch to Windows 7 ;)
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, well good luck then.
<mattwj2002> just kidding hehe
<mzz> mattwj2002: oh, and it really is just the mouse? Things like leaning on a key on the keyboard or doing something that hogs the cpu isn't audible?
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, I actually like w7.  windows is essential if you are a gamer :-)
<oldude67> im just happy to get my screensavers working..lmao
<mattwj2002> mzz don't I think that is it
<mattwj2002> :)
 * mzz doesn't care enough about games to get the hardware needed to run recent ones
<mattwj2002> I know this is off topic but I might buy it and dual boot
<mattwj2002> but Ubuntu is still my primary
<mattwj2002> :)
<Guest34396> mattwj2002, what is you're headphone issue?
<mzz> noise when moving the mouse, iiuc
<mattwj2002> it is really weird
<mattwj2002> yeah
<Guest34396> hmm
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, for the record i've seen this problem on other computers.  It turned out to be a hardware issue for me.  Definitely wasnt software tho.  You've tried the basics?  Replacing the mouse?  plugging it into a different port?
<virtuald> halp, my gprs is making noises in my sp33kerz
<mattwj2002> to be prefectly honest
<mattwj2002> I haven't
<mattwj2002> *perfectly honest
<mzz> another fun one in this area is the "laptop hooked up to an amplifier produces noise/hissing on any activity unless I unplug the AC" one
<rob0> prefectly Ford.
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, perhaps you damaged your hardware, i'm thinking the port itself.  though it could be the plug on your mouse.
<mattwj2002> sounds good
<mzz> I'd expect the mouse to not work then
<mattwj2002> I'll try more basic troubleshooting
<mattwj2002> like a different port and stuff
<mzz> I really recommend you simply use a different port
<mzz> you mentioned these were in the front of the case
<sub2k1> mzz, if he damaged the sheathing in the cable perhaps by pulling at it too hard it may cause some electrical interference
<mzz> hmm, that actually makes sense
<mattwj2002> one second you guys
<mattwj2002> I'll try right now
<mattwj2002> :)
<sub2k1> mzz, but yeah, the first thing he should do is switch his port.
<mattwj2002> it'll take a few minutes (I have to turn on that computer)
<mzz> and obviously if a different port works that mostly rules out software
<sub2k1> 41 minutes till i have 9.10 :)
<mzz> yay time machines
<mzz> (since we're 12 days or so from scheduled release)
 * sub2k1 is going to attempt to program a time machine using python
<sub2k1> wait, i don't know enough python...  :-(
<mattwj2002> it was a hardware issue!
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, haha i'm glad to hear you fixed it!
<mattwj2002> if I plug the mouse into either of the front usb ports it makes the noise
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, now just try updating your repositories and installing the latest nvidia driver and perhaps that'll fix the crt/lcd issue.
<mattwj2002> if I plug it into the back no noise!
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> yup
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> thanks you guys
<mattwj2002> you rock!
<mattwj2002> :D
<mzz> >>> from __future__ import time_machine: SyntaxError: future feature time_machine is not defined
<jbuncher> how do i change my keyring password?
<sub2k1> mattwj2002, quick fix for that would be to disassemble your case and wrap the internal ports with some electrical tape, if you want you can wrap them with aluminum foil afterwards and then wrap them again with more tape.  you'll fix it.
 * mattwj2002 then makes an aluminum foil hat
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> sounds good :)
<sub2k1> your gonna need that hat when mzz is done coding the time machine
<sub2k1> :-p
<mzz> pc case manufacturers suck at shielding, I'm guessing.
<sub2k1> I am using a p180 and i love it.  awesome design.
<sub2k1> well guys i'm off.
<mattwj2002> yeah me too
<mattwj2002> bye all!
<pradeep> Is Karmic safe to upgrade now??
<ArkoldThos> is unsafe to upgrade O.o?
<CShadowRun> pradeep it'll be safe to update when it's released
<CShadowRun> any time before then and it's not officially safe to upgrade
<ArkoldThos> rofl
<ArkoldThos> xd
<stpere> ArkoldThos: seriously :)
<pradeep> CShadowRun: can't wait so asked?
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, how do I check if 'sreadahead' is enabled?
<CShadowRun> pradeep well that's the answer
<CShadowRun> it's still beta, there are still bugs, :)
<CShadowRun> try it if you like, at your own risk
<pradeep> CShadowRun: Ok have to wait then :-(
<CShadowRun> :(
<ArkoldThos> pradeep, is safe to update, is beta but there are few things that need to be fixed, the distribution is already frozen, so the updates will fix every bug
<CShadowRun> ArkoldThos, i only upgraded a few days ago and i had major problems with upstart
<ArkoldThos> CShadowRun, what do you got :P?
<CShadowRun> (my system didn't boot 9 out of 10 times)
<ArkoldThos> how did you fix it?
<CShadowRun> reboot alot.
<CShadowRun> xD
<jbuncher> can someone tell me how to change hte keyring password in karmic?
<CShadowRun> that and manually start GDM because GDM didn't start itself
<Jordan_U> CShadowRun: Please file a bug report
<pradeep> ArktoldThos: Sure??? U haven't faced any problems
<CShadowRun> Jordan_U, already fixed in an update
<CShadowRun> just pointing out that it's still beta and people shouldn't be saying it's safe to use
<ArkoldThos> pradeep, I faced few things like, lost the sound (made a guide about that), timidity doesn't worked with tuxguitar (made a guide too), and that the system didn't notified me that I rebooted more than 20 times and it was checking my harddrives, so I guessed that it was broken
<ArkoldThos> just I waited a little few and started up :p
<Aruza> i havent had many issues, the most pressing being the nvidia issue
<CShadowRun> :)
<pradeep> ArktoldThos: That's quite a problem:-)
<CShadowRun> It's perfectly usable if you feel a little adventurous
<oldude67> mine is my own dumbness, flash drive isnt auto detecting...nothing big.
<CShadowRun> (I'm running it myself)
<ArkoldThos> CShadowRun, a little adventurous is to use Debian Experimental (not sid)
<ArkoldThos> not ubuntu karmic beta
<CShadowRun> :D
<blueglasses> gwibber is anoying... imagine if you are playing a game or watching a movie, gwibber keeps notify... it wont close after quit
<blueglasses> also... a lot off apps keep running after close, not just gwibber idk why, i have to shut them down on process manager
<ArkoldThos> kill tehem D:
<jbuncher> blueglasses, yeah, I haven't found a decent non-mono twitter app in the repos yet.
<blueglasses> i mean, with system monitor or with top or other
<Jordan_U> blueglasses: Are they minimizing to a notification area? ( possibly the notification area isn't showing in the pannel )
<blueglasses> Jordan_U, thank you, I just tried that, it wont work
<jbuncher> does anyone here use wpa enterprise?
<blueglasses> notification was showing, but after quit on the icon... it keeps notifying
<sunshinepants> rob0: back with telephony questions, so when a handset claims
<blueglasses> some of the apps wont kill with normal kill
<blueglasses> i seem to find a big list of them who keep working after quit
<sunshinepants> rob0: 'sip support', does'nt that mean native voip? would a person need an app necessarily?
<sunshinepants> i've got an account through gizmo5 with my sip # and all that, so can't i use that sip info for an SE g705 which claims sip support?
<sunshinepants> how to query for a user's idle time?
<blueglasses> sunshinepants,  time depends on the application you use, you could just turn on screensaver and see log for it
<blueglasses> if it does logs lol
<sunshinepants> hm, i was thinking more along the lines of /info user, but i haven't used irc much in the last 10 years
<blueglasses> since the screensaver starts because knows computer is idle, there should be a command
<sunshinepants> i could ask in the network channel, but i won't
<blueglasses> sunshinepants, i thought you were refering to linux not irc
 * sunshinepants poke rob0
<blueglasses> sunshinepants,  try xchat
<sunshinepants> anyway, i
<blueglasses> sunshinepants,  try #xchat
<sunshinepants> hate this mini 9 keyboard
<sunshinepants> blueglasses: no way pidgin all the way
<blueglasses> sunshinepants, in that case, try #pidgin :D
<blueglasses> sunshinepants, you can also try /notify username or something or /help
<sunshinepants> i just did /help.. /whois <user> is the closest thing and it doesn't have that attr
<sunshinepants> oh well, i'm buying this damn phone.  i think it will do what i want.
<blueglasses> sunshinepants, all conversations are loged somewhere you can just search a user based on last time, with a sort
<blueglasses> but that would be a program :P
<rob0> ouch I got poked.
 * rabidweezle waits for his .wine folder to compress into the tar.gz so he can back it up for this upgrade...
<webbb82> ccan anyone please take a look at this and see if they can figure out what went wrong  http://pastebin.com/m153ada29
<bullgard> What for does one need most likely the repository Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > Software Sources > Other Software > http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner ? (So far I did not assert it.)
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can someone please help me with bug 451900?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451900 in alsa-driver "Sound not working, master volume resets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451900
<jdsbluedevl> I've been trying to get help with this bug, but no one is responding so far
<jdsbluedevl> and everyone is telling me that their sound systems work, whereas mine is broken
<rabidweezle> did you post it on the bug site?
<jdsbluedevl> bug 451900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451900 in alsa-driver "Sound not working, master volume resets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451900
<jdsbluedevl> yes, I did
<rabidweezle> and what sound system you got?
<jdsbluedevl> rabidweezle: 'Live'/'SB Live! 5.1
<rabidweezle> I don't have a system with an sb live :(
<h00k> This is going to see odd, but I tracked a problem I'm having with Karmic to using the nvidia 185 driver and browsing with chromium-browser.  It is causing kernel panics that my laptop won't report with linux-crashdump.  I also cannot file a bug about it because I keep getting time-out errors with launchpad.
 * h00k facepalms
<jdsbluedevl> rabidweezle: so, what you're telling me is that there's nothing you can do right now
<xrandr> ok, so, i wanna use compiz on my new install. It show'
<xrandr> s that it is installed. But I can't manage the desktop effects. I'm in KDE right now. How do I handle this?
<jdsbluedevl> xrandr: is Compiz supposed to work in KDE?  I thought it was GNOME-only
<ubox> xrandr try reinstalling the kernel headers for nvidia 185
<ubox> kde has desktop effects jdsbluedevl
<jdsbluedevl> oh
<xrandr> ubox: how do i get to those desktop effects?
<ubox> i had to reinstall the package .. umm nvidia-185-kernel-source i think it was
<jdsbluedevl> also, can someone tell me how to run PulseAudio?  I'm wondering whether that could be part of the problem on my system
<h00k> xrandr: compiz is gnome, KDE has its Kwin
<ubox> xrandr sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-185-kernel-source
<xrandr> ubox: using synaptic to do it
<ubox> that is what fixed it for me, it said it was installed but the module didn't get compiled properly
<xrandr> ubox: so after i install or reinstall the kernel headers, what do i do from there?
<jbuncher> can someone tell me how to set xchat to auto-join a channel when I start the program?
<ubox> xrandr, i can't remember if you need to reboot. i have been away from linux for a while. but i would try that and see if it helped
<ubox> if not try in #nvidia
<xrandr> ok
<ubox> that's where i got help
<xrandr> so i should try to reboot? i'll give it a whirl
<ubox> yea
<jdsbluedevl> can someone tell me how to see whether PulseAudio is causing my master volume to be broken?
<ubox> i'm not sure jbuncher, maybe in preferences and then connections
<ubox> i use quassel
<musikgoat> jdsbluedevl: are you not able to control your master volume?
<ubox> jdsbluedevl you can remove pulse audio i think, one sec
<jdsbluedevl> musikgoat: I can't, it resets to mute every time I try to turn it up
<ubox> maybe this will help jbsbluedevl http://coreyjsteele.blogspot.com/2009/07/pulse-audio-glitch-free-in-karmic.html
<jbuncher> ubox:  I don't see a "connections" in preferences, but thanks.
<jbuncher> ubox: think I found what I was looking for
<ubox> jbuncher, at the begining there is a connection to server window
<ubox> click edit for a given server then there are favorite channels
<ubox> they will auto connect
<xrandr> ubox: i rebooted. Still nothing. I'm sure the effects would work if  i set them. But I don't know where to go in KDE to do that.
<ubox> oooo, ok
<jdsbluedevl> ubox: it says to modify the "tsched" line, but I don't see one
<ubox> system settings > display > desktop effects > advanced
<xrandr> ubox: in kde?
<ubox> @ xrandr
<ubox> yep
<xrandr> dont have a system settings menu
<xrandr> i have system, and settings
<xrandr> and neither have a display icon
<ubox> if you click the 'k menu' then computer then there is settings at the top
<xrandr> not for me...
<xrandr> is there possibly a package i missed?
<ubox> i am not sure, it is part of kde4
<russlar> xrandr: are you using the classic menu?
<ubox> jdsbluesdevl i'm not to sure what to do about that. what is the program you are compiling?\
<russlar> xrandr: in any event, you can open a terminal and run systemsettings. That will bring up the system settings gui
<xrandr> ok
<xrandr> didn't even have the systemsettings package installed :)
<xrandr> instaleld it, go to it. But there's no desktop effects menu there
<russlar> wow....
<ubox> oh my, i wonder how that happened
<russlar> that's a broken kde-core package
<ubox> did you add kde to ubuntu or something like that
<russlar> devs!!!!
<xrandr> i installed ubuntu 9.10, then installed some kde packages, which installed kde
<xrandr> or most of it
<russlar> oh
<russlar> ok
<ubox> ah that would explain it, i guess settings are not important lol silly devs
<russlar> whick kde packages?
<russlar> your best bet is to install kubuntu-desktop
<russlar> it depends on everything you'll want/need
<xrandr> russlar: i like the idea of being able to switch between gnome and kde
<xrandr> in an earlier release,when i installed kubuntu, it broke things
<russlar> xrandr: and you still can. the kubuntu-desktop package is a package that will install beside ubuntu
<russlar> xrandr: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ubox> if it reassures you i am running it soley coming from os x and it is quite perfect, well some tiny bugs but ..
<russlar> same here
<xrandr> ok
<russlar> kde 4.3 seems like it's ready for prime time
<russlar> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<xrandr> running aptitude and installingkubuntu
<russlar> nice
<russlar> i recommend you use the qt-curve style, so your gnome and kde apps look as close to the same as possible while running kde
<rabidweezle> I am switching from kubuntu jaunty to ubuntu studio karmic :/
<ubox> i can't go back now
<rabidweezle> mostly because I don't want the initials for my os to be kkk
<ubox> after having kde4, it's addicting
<ubox> lol rabidweezle what are the other two k's?
<rabidweezle> karmic koala
<xrandr> well, it's doing its thing
<ubox> oh :) i guess so
<russlar> rabidweezle: that's why I go by release numbers ;)
<xrandr> so, for all of us who are using 9.10 beta, what will we have to do when 9.10 is fully released as a stable version?
<russlar> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<xrandr> nice
<russlar> && bask in the glory of 9.10
<Volkodav> 3 days before you will be on stable before you know it
<xrandr> ok, the install is done
<xrandr> guess i should reboot, again
<russlar> Volkodav: 3 days?
<rabidweezle> if you want a real full upgrade, burn the dvd
<russlar> or restart x
<Volkodav> same as happened with jaunty
<rabidweezle> get the full speed benefits from a fresh ext4 format
<Volkodav> 2 days before release there were hardly any updates
<russlar> rabidweezle: did that last weekend
<rabidweezle> I'm doing it tonight
<rabidweezle> pray for me
<russlar> rabidweezle: seems faster than my jfs install
<rabidweezle> I'm just waiting for my backing up to finish
<rabidweezle> 51 gigs of movies... some python source code (that's on svn, but still), and my .wine folder
<ubox> wow
<ubox> how long does that take?
<russlar> rabidweezle: dude.... external drive....
<rabidweezle> I am
<rabidweezle> 500 gb seagate freedesk
<russlar> you reformatting that one too?
<jdsbluedevl> ha, the problem IS PulseAudio!
<rabidweezle> it's ext4 already
<russlar> jdsbluedevl: film at 11
 * rabidweezle can't wait for his pulseaudio nightmares
<jdsbluedevl> I installed the PA Manager, and when I try to click "connect", it gives me "connection refused"
<jdsbluedevl> so THAT'S why I'm not getting any sound and why I can't increase the volume via ALSA without it resetting
<Tronic> It's a shame that the generic kernel is so crap in terms of latency.
<Tronic> HZ=100, WTF?
<Tronic> My latency measurement displays 20 ms spikes all the time, 50 ms too often.
<rabidweezle> alright, backup done
<russlar> Tronic: would the server kernel be any better, and would a desktop user lose any functionality runnign the server kernel?
<Tronic> Sure, the rt kernel is much better (around 2 ms latency accuracy most of the time), but it isn't the default (for desktop use where latency *really* does matter) and it did make my machine crash every two hours the last time I tried.
<russlar> lol.....
<Tronic> Server kernel is likely to be even worse.
<russlar> oh, how nice
<Tronic> Such thing should be optimized for throughput instead of low latencies.
<russlar> yeah, they must have forgotten the --dont-suck flag when they were compiling
<Tronic> More likely someone's been obsessed about power usage optimizations.
<hugoshi> I just upgraded to karmic koala and it my screen no loner shows any of the advanced features - I tried to reconfigure it using sudo dpkg-reconfigure scren but I get this error: This is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info
<Tronic> HZ=100 would suggest that. Less interrupts = slightly lower power usage = more battery life for laptops.
<hugoshi> does anyone know why I'm getting that?
<Tronic> However, that should be quite unnecessary when there's the NOHZ option (which is also enabled in generic kernel).
<jdsbluedevl> bug report filed as bug 555998.  If anyone knows anything PulseAudio, please help me
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 555998 could not be found
<jdsbluedevl> bug 455998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455998 in pulseaudio "Volume doesn't work, connection refused" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455998
<takamarou> Anyone know a fix for the pulseaudio memory leak bug?
<jdsbluedevl> takamarou: take a number, get in the back of the line
<jdsbluedevl> I can't even get sound working thanks to PulseAudio
<KevinP> Question. Is support for GMA500 gonna make it into 9.10?
<russlar> KevinP: no
<KevinP> sigh!
<russlar> intel won't license it
<KevinP> So is the best that we can do is Wiki on the Poulsbo?
<KevinP> URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: please follow those directions and let me know when you've posted the log to your bug
<virtuald> gnome-system-log is eating my ram. This time I was quick enough to turn off the swap. Will the crash dump be useful?
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: pulseverbose.log is giving me an empty file
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: don't log to a file; just leave it running in the foreground
<jdsbluedevl> I can't attach the file to the bug b/c the file is empty
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: I can't attach the file to the bug b/c the file is empty
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: that's fine; just leave it running in the foreground
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: now what?
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: attach that to the bug report
<jdsbluedevl> you mean the whole verbose output into a comment, or somehow put that into a file?
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: b/c I can't attach pulseverbose.log.  It won't let me.
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: yes
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: yes -> to the former
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: I also can't pull up the full verbose, it cuts off at the top
<virtuald> heh i guess you don't get a core dump for oom kills
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: do you want me to just give you where the text goes red on my verbose output?
<virtuald> so how do i find out why my gnome-system-log crashes every now and then?
<virtuald> when i click around in the list of log files after it has been running for a few hours
<aprilhare> run update-manager, it wants to partial upgrade and remove k3b and kdebase-workspace-bin -- would this be a bad thing?
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: if you can get verbose output, you should be able to log to a file
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: how, then, do I log?  tee isn't writing the verbose output
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: pulseaudio -vvvv >somefile 2>&1
<virtuald> what do i need to debug a memory leak? or rather to get the info that someone needs to fix it
<dtchen> virtuald: please install valgrind and use it
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> i was thinking about.. isn't there a guide on the wiki?
<jbuncher> anyone in here work on network-manager?
 * russlar ducks
<virtuald> i wanted to but i don't know c nor python so i didn't get very far :p
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: log is now attached.  Bug 455998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455998 in pulseaudio "Volume doesn't work, connection refused" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455998
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: I: (alsa-lib)setup.c: Cannot lock ctl elem
<dtchen> I: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_hw_params failed: Device or resource busy
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: what's the output from sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/seq*
<jdsbluedevl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297293/
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297293/
<dtchen> heh, yep
<dtchen> so you need to turn off timidity. See /etc/default/timidity.
<dtchen> in other words, now you need sudo service timidity stop
<dtchen> then, edit /etc/default/timidity to disable it
<dtchen> then restart PA
<xrandr> russlar: thanks for your help. It worked beautifully :)
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: how do I disable timidity in the etc file?
<russlar> xrandr: glad I could help
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: would I just enable TIM_ALSASEQ=false?
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: configure it not to start. the variable should be ... correct.
 * xrandr is now running the update manager :) I love ubuntu :)
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: didn't work
<dtchen> did you stop it?
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: yes, did that before changing etc file
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: so it's still running now?
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: no, timidity is off
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: did you kill PA and restart it?
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: I wonder, though whether this has something to do with it: "Failed to open cookie file '/home/jdsbluedevl/.esd_auth': Permission denied"
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: well, yes, that should be owned by your user.
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: yes
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: right, but isn't it supposed to load? Otherwise, it can't load module "module-esound-protocol-unix"
<jdsbluedevl> and yes, I killed pulseaudio, but still no luck
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: is ~/.pulse* screwed or something?
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: I see files in it.  What would be screwed in it?
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: kill PA, nuke it, and let PA autospawn
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: how do I nuke it?
<dtchen> rm -r ~/.pulse*
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: ok, now how do I autospawn?
<dtchen> jdsbluedevl: you don't need to do anything, PA will autospawn.
<jdsbluedevl> ok, so now I run pulseaudio -vv again?
<dtchen> no, just let it autospawn
<dtchen> use speaker-test -c2, or play some music, or ...
<dtchen> you'll probably need to adjust the mixer levels; Master and PCM were set to zero and muted when I checked your output
<russlar> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
<dtchen> russlar: that breaks PA
<russlar> wha?
<virtuald> halp something is eating my disk
<dtchen> russlar: most hardware doesn't have native multiopen support
<jdsbluedevl> whoa, I think I just went deaf from having the volume so high on my speakers
<jdsbluedevl> thx
<virtuald> almost a megabyte per second
<DanaG> dtchen: oh yeah, my usb-audio still has funky volume control.
<jdsbluedevl> dtchen: I'll report the bug fix in my report
<virtuald> how can i find out what's happening? i'm not downloading anything
<dtchen> virtuald: install iotop, and use it
<DanaG> oh yeah, and is flat volumes supposed to be "like Windows Vista" volume control?  It sure doesn't match the behavior I actually SEE in Vista!
<virtuald> ok
<DanaG> In WinVista, sure, an app's volume slider may be integrated with the volume-mixer slider.... but 100% on app is capped at whatever the device volume is set to.
<pitput> how do I add a sound adjusting icon on my panel?
<virtuald> it's rsyslog
<virtuald> heh
<dtchen> DanaG: did you try passing device=front:1 ignore_dB=1 to module-alsa-sink ?
<dtchen> DanaG: (presuming it's hw:1 of course)
<DanaG> hmm, right now it's just using udev-detect.
<DanaG> Oh, and this is the card that has those udev issues.
<DanaG> USB sound card.
<DanaG> Have I posted the alsa-info output for you?
<pitput> how do I add a sound adjusting icon on my panel?
<DanaG> oh yeah, and I have the alsa backports installed, too.
<DanaG> "oh yeah", I seem to say "oh yeah" a lot.  =þ
<virtuald> -rw-r-----  1 syslog            adm     1806655420 2009-10-20 06:14 messages
<virtuald> -rw-r-----  1 syslog            adm      734063382 2009-10-18 02:07 messages.1
<DanaG> !info rsyslog
<ubottu> rsyslog (source: rsyslog): enhanced multi-threaded syslogd. In component main, is important. Version 4.2.0-2ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 270 kB, installed size 708 kB
<virtuald> Oct 20 06:15:30 ingsoc pulseaudio[3433]: alsa-source.c: Resume failed, couldn't restore original fragment settings. (Old: 65536/65536, New 2147418112/65534)
<virtuald>  *** 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu3 0
<dtchen> virtuald: killall pulseaudio
<pitput> how do I add a sound adjusting icon on my panel?
<pitput> how do I add a sound adjusting icon on my panel?
<dtchen> virtuald: (it will respawn automatically without any crazy resume errors)
<dtchen> virtuald: then, file a bug against linux for your sound card
<virtuald> which one?
<aprilhare> hmmmm upgrade-manager wants to remove evolution-plugins-experimental - will anything remove that and partial-upgrade?
<aprilhare> break that if I remove.. rather
<dtchen> virtuald: it doesn't matter, ubuntu-bug linux (or ubuntu-bug alsa-base) will take care of that
<virtuald> ok
<dtchen> -> work.
<virtuald> i guess i found my gnome-system-log oom crasher :p
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know how to set up my system to allow incoming syslog messages?
<pitput> how do I add a sound adjusting icon on my panel?
<pitput> how do I add a sound adjusting icon on my panel?
<virtuald> dtchen: i think you really need to limit the log spamming in pulse audio :)
<virtuald> flooding
<DanaG> Oct 19 21:05:57 EliteBook pulseaudio[9637]: rtsp_client.c: Unexpected response: RTSP/1.0 453 Not Enough Bandwidth
<DanaG> Oct 19 21:05:57 EliteBook pulseaudio[9637]: rtsp_client.c: Unexpected response: CSeq: 2
<DanaG> Oct 19 21:05:57 EliteBook pulseaudio[9637]: rtsp_client.c: Unexpected response: Audio-Jack-Status: disconnected
<DanaG> Oct 19 21:05:57 EliteBook pulseaudio[9637]: rtsp_client.c: Unexpected response:
<DanaG> eeenteresting.
<maco> whatcha pasting log spew inthe channel for?
 * DanaG was feeling random, and randomly had those messages in syslog.
<DanaG> s/was/was randomly/
<virtuald> dtchen: bug 456018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456018 in linux "pulseaudio: alsa-source.c: Resume failed, couldn't restore original fragment settings. (Old: 65536/65536, New 2147418112/65534)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456018
<DanaG> oh yeah, so my actual behavior with volume control, is that PA tries to vary the "Speaker" control, instead of the "Speaker 1" control that actually works.
<DanaG> say, if I plug a digital thingamajigger into the AirPort Express, can it do dolby digital encoding?
<DanaG> "thingamajigger" -- hah.
<Laibsch> Hi, anybody here successfully using Network Manager for a PPPoE connection?  It fails for me (line 36 in http://paste.debian.net/49511/) where I can manage the connection with pon/poff just fine.  Any ideas?
<aprilhare> people still use pppoe?
<Laibsch> obviously, he?
<aprilhare> hmmm. i'm using custom servers and its having problems fetching from za.archive.ubuntu.com
<aprilhare> Laibsch: well theres one now all we need to do is find another.. :)
<Laibsch> well, most routers that hide the pppoe stuff from the user also use pppoe
<Laibsch> so the technology is not uncommon
 * aprilhare realises his modem uses PPPoE too and is quite the hypocrite...
<aprilhare> heheh
<aprilhare> but usually its a modem only affair!
<aprilhare> i think thats what was going on in my mind :)
<Laibsch> yes, a DSL modem
<Laibsch> and that is VERY common technology
<eltew> I'm trying to map my windows key to open up the applications menu.  But it isn't mapped as Super_L, rather it is MOD-4 and I am only able to map key combinations with it, anyone know how I can map it?
<ripps> eltew: I think it won't allow, because super is considered a modifier key, which means it's supposed to be used in combination with another key to work.
<ripps> eltew: compiz might allow you to use it that way, but I doubt it.
<aprilhare> Laibsch: its use otherwise is a rare affair, surely.
<eltew> ripps, hmm, no way i can insert some code during bootup which would override that?
<Laibsch> aprilhare: that's like saying the use of headphones outside of using it for listening to audio is uncommon
<ripps> eltew: *shrugs* maybe, jsut bind it to something nearby, like <super>spacebar or something
<aprilhare> Laibsch: good point :)
<eltew> ripps, thats exactly what i did. lol
<RabidWeezle> okay, just install ubuntu studio x64, karmic, and nothing is working
<RabidWeezle> no wired or wireless internet
<RabidWeezle> I have an atheros wireless that worked out of the box on my jaunty install
<Ian_Corne> and it should do the same on your karmic install
<RabidWeezle> btw, where is nm-applet?
<RabidWeezle> is there a new network manager?
<Laibsch> what do you mean "where"?
<Laibsch> where on the task-bar?
<Laibsch> in the upper right in my case ;-)
<RabidWeezle> from install there was no nm-applet installed :(
<RabidWeezle> on ubuntu studio
<ubun-dio> I can't seem to get h264 videos to play in karmic. I have all the plugins (good, bad, ugly, medibuntu) installed, and it still says there's no decoder (I believe it's supposed to be one of the ones in the gstreamer-plugins-bad-multiverse package).... I can't seem to find a bug report on launchpad, so it's probably me somehow, but I'm frustrated and out of ideas....
<Laibsch> RabidWeezle: "dpkg -l network*"
<Laibsch> ubun-dio: does the file command give you any helpful information on the file?
<Laibsch> something you can then use to google for the codec?
<DanaG> or super-z.
<DanaG> ah, was reading backlog.
<RabidWeezle> I just commented out all the online repos from sources.list and updated and installed network-manager-gnome
<RabidWeezle> that should do it
<ubun-dio> They are h264 video and mp3 audio in an mp4 container, they play on every single other linux distro (including older Ubuntu) simply by installing the plugins
<ubun-dio> I figure somehow the plugins aren't installed right, but apt-get says they are....
<RabidWeezle> yay, wireless
<RabidWeezle> :)
<DanaG> argh, is it normal for the wallpaper chooser to not give a tooltip?
<DanaG> now I can't tell what pictures things are!
<topyli> DanaG, right, no tooltips
<DanaG> That sucks.
<DanaG> And no right-click menu, either.
<DanaG> If I have two similar-looking pictures... how am I supposed to tell which file it actually is?
<topyli> dunno. file a bug
<xrandr> so, does ubuntu support RIM devices yet?
<rabidweezle> alright, what do I need to install to compile my nvidia driver? I have build-essential
<rabidweezle> /quit
<suigeneris> hello
<suigeneris> will karmic come with shiretoko?
<virtuald> if that used to be the name for firefox 3.5 then yes
<julien> hi it s a shame xdcmp has to activated manually
<julien> and we laptop users have to recompile kernel for pcie_hp !
<ElijahCMenifee> Topic appears to be slightly old, I was able to update under virtualbox and it no longer failed to reboot...After 3 installs of virtualbox(kept forgetting to snapshot after the install)
<Ian_Corne> gah i've got a broken package with missing dependencies
<Ian_Corne> how can i fix that?
<Frickelpit> Ian_Corne: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Myxb> Ian_Corne: after an update? just wait until the repos are updated once more.
<Ian_Corne> Myxb: after a dist-upgrade :p
<Ian_Corne> Frickelpit: that doesn't do the trick :)
<Laibsch> Hi, anybody here successfully using Network Manager for a PPPoE connection?  It fails for me (line 36 in http://paste.debian.net/49511/) where I can manage the connection with pon/poff just fine.  Any ideas?
<bisby> Since karmic finally gets XFi working by default, anyone know how to get the mic working without using the front panel? (i dont know where my front panel ribbon is)
<iego> will pidgin not exist in karmic?
<Ian_Corne> iego: it does
<Ian_Corne> but not default installed, just apt-get it :)
<iego> oh, okay
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin | iego
<ubottu> iego: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<iego> I know what pidgin is
<wekt> What sends this kind of empty email to root?  "*** SECURITY information for host ***"  I get 3 of them simultaneously.
<ElijahCMenifee> wekt, probably a cron job, not sure what program is being run though...
<wekt> yes, it doesn't say what job
<ElijahCMenifee> what does `crontab -l` and `sudo crontab -l` list
<saulus> I cant compile the nvidia modules for days with regularly up[dating,grading]. Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.31-14-generic (x86_64) ... The C compiler 'cc' does not appear to be able to create executables.  Please make sure you have your Linux distribution's gcc and libc development packages installed. *** Failed CC sanity check. Bailing out! ***
<saulus> What is missing?
<wekt> they both say 'no crontab'
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, did you install build-essential?
<wekt> I have entries in crontab.* .  so i don't understand why crontab -l says, 'no crontab'
<wekt> Maybe it is as another user.
<wekt> saulus: surely there are prebuild packages for those.
<de_amore_imah> how to declare windows.h (winAPI) with gcc compiler???
<ElijahCMenifee> wekt, crontab -l is a users personal crontab list, the rest of it tends to be system level stuff in /etc/crontab,/etc/cron.* stuff
<saulus> yes I did installl build essentials ElijahCMenifee
<ElijahCMenifee> wekt, what was the timestamp on the mail messages?
<bisby> so my nvidia-settings for some reason crashes when trying to save to xorg.
<saulus> wekt: this is the "prebuild package" It has to compile its dkms module
<ElijahCMenifee> bisby, did you run nvidia-settings via gksu?
<bisby> yea
<ElijahCMenifee> bisby, did it complain about unable to parse file before it crashed?
<bisby> yep
<wekt> Shortly after i log came 3 in & then 20min. later, another just arrived.
<ElijahCMenifee> bisby, do a 'sudo nvidia-xconfig` to make sure xorg.conf gets created correctly after that runs then do another 'gksu nvidia-settings' to see if that fixes the problem
<bisby> ElijahCMenifee, that worked. thanks a ton.
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, what does cc --version report?
<xim_> what are you guys gonna talk about in a week?
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> no idea
<xim_> i tried to install ubuntu on my buddies laptop but it wont work with his video drivers, it looks like scrambled graphics like a kiosk when you ctrl+alt+f1 and it cant handle that resolution even close
<xim_> we reinstalled the drivers a million times and it never helped
<xim_> what are the chances karmic will be any better?
<ElijahCMenifee> wekt, not sure let me think about it, if anyone else knows off the top of their head what package generats "*** SECURITY information for host *** empty mail messages please jump in
<bisby> so anyone happen to know anything about creative X-Fi on karmic before i head out?
<wekt> or if you know a way to cause anacron to send more info to diagnose the problem, presuming it is anacron.
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: cc (Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu8) 4.4.1
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, does 'gcc --version' report the same thing?
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: yep
<saulus> /etc/alternatives/c++ == /usr/bin/g++-4.4 == /usr/bin/g++
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, give me a minute to test gcc on my system to see if there is an actual bug with the compiler/linker
<saulus> ok ElijahCMenifee - this problem persists for more than 7 days for me. None of the last 3/4 new nvidia-kernel packages differs in compiling for me
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, Is there a reason you are compiling nvidia instead of using pre-packaged packages?
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, Hello world runs, what is the exact nvidia driver version you downloaded?
<tasdawg> Gday i have a question about virtual serial ports, can anyone help me out on that?
<wekt> ElijahCMenifee: it may have some compilation due to licensing reasons.  the nvidia drivers from nvidia are not FLOSS
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: I just need the normal nvidia-glx. But when I install this I geht the nvidia-kernel-headers as dependency. The modules build against dkms is failing
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, Also are you running 64bit or 32bit?
<Moopwax> I'm having an issue I used to have in 9.04, I found a fix to it somewhere, but when I reinstalled with 9.10 alpha it came back, when I close my laptop lip, the computer completely freezes up. when its set to blank screen.
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: nvidia-185-kernel-source_185.18.36-0ubuntu8_amd64.deb
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: afaik 64 bit. At least jaunty was 64 bit before dist-upgrading. How can I test?
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, does uname -a list as x86_64?
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: yes
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, I am preparing to try a compile in a vbox(do not want to hose my working restricted-drivers nvidia-glx on my main computer) it will take a few minutes to install.  In the meantime could you get me a pastbin of all your installed packages so I can make my vbox match your envrionment as closly as possible?
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: just tell me how I can get the list of packages installed
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, do a paste bin of `dpkg -l`
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: Here it is: http://pastebin.com/f5ca753a7
<tavasti> I'm running karmic beta install over ssh console, and install stuck on 'configuring console-setup ...' 66%
<Nukeador> Hello
<Nukeador> I'm having problems when installing snort 2.8, it's unable to detect that eth0 is a valid interface. I get an error telling me that it isn't.
<Nukeador> I can't find if it's a known issue or not
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, Could you also pastbin me the 'dpkg-query --show --showformat '${Package} ' output?
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, missed a quote by only using 's.... <<dpkg-query --show --showformat '${Package} '>> note the space after ${Package}
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: thats nice to have ;) http://pastebin.com/f7b951712
<saulus> Voll cool für systemreplikation: dpkg-query --show --showformat '${Package} '
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, yes ;-p
<saulus> oh, wrong channel, sorry :)
<tasdawg> Anyone Active?
<tasdawg> Questions about Serial ports & Pseudo terminal
<ElijahCMenifee> I really should have gotten around to install a squid proxy with all the updates/package installs I have been doing in vboxes...
<wekt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: this pays off very soon. I can really recommend apt-cacher even apt-proxy looks nicer and more easy. The latter cant run for longer time without being restarted (on lenny)
<rabidweezle> ls
<rabidweezle> erm, wrong window :/
<tasdawg> lol
<XamDM> good morning, anyone here who noes how to set the default cpu governor in karmic ??, after reboot its always performace instead of ondemand
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, Got new vbox up and running preparing to actually replicate system install, and then try to replicate your problem
<rabidweezle> that's the way I normally run it anyway :/
<XamDM> is ther a option set will stop the cpufreq-applet to request my password ???
<rabidweezle> no
<rabidweezle> it needs superuser to edit major system settings, and that's under the hardware control set of things
<ElijahCMenifee> could setup sudo to allow that specific command to run without password verification....
<d9500> XamDM: you already have the cpu frequency scaling meter on the panel, correct?
<d3xter> hey guys, i've got a wierd behaviour on my laptop
<d3xter> the brightness hotkeys works while booting, but when x-server has been started, they dont do anything
<XamDM> d9500, yes
<XamDM> d9500, it works quite well, but it defaults to performace and request a password
<d9500> XamDM: ok, then try the following-open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets" without the quotes
<saulus> Thank you ElijahCMenifee
<rabidweezle> d3xter, I just tried it on my compaq cq60-215dx, and the fn keys for brightness work in x using nvidia drivers :/
<XamDM> d9500, will i have to relogon to take changes effect ???, it still request a password ...
<d3xter> on my lenovo 3000 n500, it doesnt ^^
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, No problem, and no guarantee Ill be able to reproduce it either... if not we will try a different route ;-)
<rabidweezle> in fact, it actually looks cool when it does it
<rabidweezle> it's like this whole fading effect
<d9500> XamDM: it should then give you a prompt  about installing a component of cpufreq with SUID bit set. did you see that prompt?
<rabidweezle> d3xter, did you just install karmic today?
<XamDM> d9500, no
<d3xter> rabidweezle: no, i've installed alpha 3 i think and the behaviour hasnt changed until now :-/
<XamDM> d9500, maybe a bug in x86_64 ??, ill try on my laptp (i386)
<d9500> XamDM: when you first added the icon to the panel, did you get a message that cpu frequency scaling was unsupported?
<XamDM> d9500, no
<tavasti> has anyone else tested installing karmic with network (=ssh) console?
<d9500> XamDM: ok, what happened when you ran the command in terminal that i posted earlier?
<XamDM> d9500, strange, on my notebook it defaults to ondemand but for changing also request a password
<WackyHyena> hey, is there a way to see recently released applications for ubuntu?
<XamDM> d9500, it runs without any information ore output
<rsk> WackyHyena: i already gave you the link...
<WackyHyena> hmm
<WackyHyena> okay then
<topyli> applications are "released for ubuntu" twice a year, with the rest of the system
<WackyHyena> wait, so the updates for application are false except for two times a year?
<TheInfinity> WackyHyena: there are just updates (means: security patches), no upgrades
<WackyHyena> oh
<WackyHyena> okay, that makes more sense
<TheInfinity> eg you wont get an upgrade from OpenOffice2 to OpenOffice3 in hardy
<TheInfinity> but you get every security patch for OpenOffice2
<WackyHyena> what if you manually install OpenOffice3? or is that impossible?
<XamDM> d9500, after reboot it stayend on ondemand, but for changing it still request password
<ElijahCMenifee> if you manually install you are reasonable for manually installing security patches
<TheInfinity> WackyHyena: you can use 3rd parity sources
<topyli> WackyHyena, you can do it quite easily but you'll have to take care of it yourself. no updates
<d9500> XamDM: hang on, i'm still trying to figure out a fix
<rsk> WackyHyena: why would you want to manually install o.o 3.0 when 3.1 is in karmic?
<rsk> WackyHyena: sure manual install always possible
<TheInfinity> WackyHyena: but they are unsupported, so if you want a stable system you should not use them
<XamDM> d9500, mybe its a policykit thing ???
<ahat> npviewer.bin is using 90% of my cpu
<ahat> I'm about to kill it
<rsk> inb4 OH SHI--
<ahat> now it is better
<d3xter> what is the subsystem "leds" used for?
<ElijahCMenifee> ahat would not worry to much VirtualBox was hitting 178% on me earlier...
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, what all repositories do you have enabled?
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: http://pastebin.com/f532582ff
<XamDM> d9500, thanks for yout help, i will be later online again...
<d9500> XamDM: Perhaps it is policykit. I wonder if a quick-fix hack might be to chown it to your user and group instead of root's?
<d9500> XamDM: though I've never tried anything like that, and it might cause other problems
<d3xter> devkit-power manages the hotkeys, right?
<tavasti> install ssh console problem solved, I had shell open in real console, and hit this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/413415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413415 in console-setup "console-setup hangs under chroot debootstrap with a console login on ttyX" [Undecided,New]
<oldude67> ok is anyone else having issues with gnome, when running kubuntu? for some reason it wont let me install the gnome-desktop-environment.
<tavasti> oldude67, what it complains?
<oldude67> tavasti, it says package gdm, brasero,and a couple of others are broken.
<oldude67> i really dont care much for the setup of the gnome desktop, but i do like some of the apps, that they support.
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, just so you know you seem to have a lot of old package cruft from jaunty upgrade vs clean install, still cutting down the package list of item with no install canadate or replaced packages...
<tavasti> oldude67, I got 'gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: fast-user-switch-applet (>= 2.22.0) but it is not installable' on xubuntu
<tavasti> I assume packages are right now changing, so try bit later
<oldude67> tavasti, ya im installing it as well, but when using kpackage it said broken dependencies, so i did aptitude install.
<yoritomo> hello everybody
<tavasti> 18 packages upgraded, and my last dist-upgrade was ~2 hours ago
<oldude67> also says that fam and gamin are broken, i know i have to have something of the 2 but which and i wonder if i can hack around them to get it to work?
<oldude67> tavasti, i havent did an dist-upgrade yet.
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: I was surprised, too, so I removed all jaunty packages I could find (7 or so: acroread, kde-stuff and another nothing related).
<yoritomo> it has a bug with glipper which can't be reported by karmic, it crash everytime starting karmic,  and when i access to the logs i get this error on top on the window http://paste.ubuntu.com/297346/
<oldude67> tavasti, is that the same as doing update-manager-d?
<yoritomo> heu sorry it is for Glipper
<yoritomo> which log may i provide to you ?
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, I should shortly have a pastebin for you of all packages that do no seem to exist currently in the repository....
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: great
<tavasti> oldude67, no. Differerence is that dist-upgrade can add packages if updated packages have more dependencies
<Trance> hi all
<Trance> I have a problem with sound
<Trance> after each restart or shut down it goes to the default
<oldude67> tavasti, when doing a dist-upgrade it wants to remove all of the gnome stuff i just put back in..i will wait on that.
<Trance> any idea?
<oldude67> trance, i had that issue a while back as well, are you running of a jaunty upgrade or a fresh install of karmic?
<Trance> oldude67: a fresh install
<Trance> oldude67: and after 500 MB update it hasn't solved  yet
<oldude67> Trance, what sound?
<Trance> oldude67: Master F goes to default
<Trance> oldude67: I have to open terminal and alsamixer
<oldude67> Trance, i meant what type of sound card are you using?
<Trance> oldude67: and then turn it up
<Trance> oldude67: oh! thats onboard
<oldude67> Trance, and it is what?
<yoritomo> nobody interrested by that bug ?
<Trance> oldude67: this is my MB http://forums.techarena.in/reviews/1073004.htm
<oldude67> Trance, just do lspci in terminal and see what it says.
<Trance> oldude67: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<oldude67> Trance, try this, killall pulseaudio , rm -rf , alt+f2 , pulseaudio..it might help.
<Trance> oldude67: ok let me test
<oldude67> Trance, since the jaunty release intel drivers are being kind of redone.
<yoritomo> still only 9 days before karmic's release
<Trance> oldude67: ok I think I must restart the PC
<Trance> oldude67:  brb
<oldude67> Trance, gl
<hsarci_> whenever i try to open a folder from "places" i get a error saying "No application is registered as handling this file"
<lodder> can ubuntu one run a service with a log?
<WackyHyena> i'm having trouble with running the JACK audio server
<lodder> I men can ubuntu one run in the background without starting gnome?
<WackyHyena> i can't seem to run ardour
<WackyHyena> what an odd sentence
<chu_> Hey guys, sometimes (so far, it has always been on first boot if I recall), Gnome-Do doesn't load any actions? Like, I can type things, but nothing does anything, if that makes sense (I can see the Gnome-Do window, and I can see the text I'm typing, but it isn't loading a database of actions to choose, or whatever it does)
<yoritomo> ok have a nice day bye
<Trance> oldude67: nope! didn't work
<oldude67> Trance, sorry other then seeing what google says or forums..i dont know then.
<Trance> oldude67: I think I have to wait for final release
<oldude67> Trance, yeah it should be fixed by then...of course thats less then 10 days away now.
<Trance> oldude67: ;) ya anyway thanks for the help :)
<oldude67> Trance, np
<horsie> is the 9.10 release date garunteed or no where near it yet??
<rsk> horsie: should be out on the date unless something comes up
<horsie> sweet - is there a list or anything of unsolved bugs or issues at this point in time?
<oldude67> well i dont know if its a guarantee but it should be on that date..
<rsk> horsie: yes goto launchpad.net
<Trance> oldude67:  this is what alsamixer says, is this my card???  Card: HDA Intel  Chip: VIA VT1708B 8-Ch
<horsie> close enough is good enough - i want to cut across to 9.10 direct instead of 9.04
<WackyHyena> does anyone use jack audio?
<rsk> nope
<d9500> oldude67: when you ran rm -rf  after killing pulse, was it just pulsee you removed or alsa and its utils as well?
<rsk> why would you want to use jack?
<WackyHyena> for like ardour and lmms
<WackyHyena> are there better audio tools?
<oldude67> d9500, should of been just pulse i believe.
<rsk> ok dunno about what thoose are
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, I am unable to install the following most of these files have new versions or replacements that can be found but a few of them did not appear to come from ubuntu (maya,aac*,eclipse*) http://pastebin.com/f4824e563
<d9500> oldude67: i ran into the same issue after replacing an old install of 9.04 w/ a fresh install of it. granted, that was jaunty, but you still might try the following. sudo aptitude purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils (if you use gnome it will get rid of gnome-desktop metapackage too, but as it is just a metapackage to pull other gnome components in, you can go ahead and let it remove it, and then reinstall it later)
<d9500> *add pulseaudio to the mix too when you remove.
<oldude67> Trance, did you catch that?
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: thank you for your effort. So the idea is me to remove those packages and try again?
<d9500> then run sudo aptitude install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio gdm ubuntu-desktop
<ElijahCMenifee> you might want to review them first I do not see any reason that the maya2008 or eclipse ones would interfare, but there are some development libraries and old linux-headers that could be confusing the compile for linking/headers
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, you might want to review them first I do not see any reason that the maya2008 or eclipse ones would interfare, but there are some development libraries and old linux-headers that could be confusing the compile for linking/headers
<hsarci_> when i edited settings in gconf for the power manager they dont manifest...any ideas?
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, in addition there are some other errors preventing me from installing your package set due to package conflicts.  A cleaner option may be to backup your home directories and other data, and try working with a clean install of karmic instead of an upgrade.
<hsarci_> sorry, i released that certain settings values work differnelty than i thought...
<hsarci_> realized*
<Alexia_Death> Hi. I just did a distupgrade and there seems to be something wrong with the UDEV rules for input devices
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, I am still looking into resolving the package conflicts to see if I can reproduce your error with a nearly clean version of your system..
<Alexia_Death> They are created under /dev not /dev/input and that breaks the synaptics driver
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: I can reinstall karmic but I will wait those some days until its getting released. I dont want to gain trouble again
<Alexia_Death> I had to symlink the event device to dev intput  to have my touchpad working
<Alexia_Death> but thats just a temporary hack
<Alexia_Death> any clue how this is supposed to be solved?
<saulus> well ElijahCMenifee I purged all the packages except awcommon and maya and the error is still the same. Tell me when rebooting shall solve problems
<hsarci_> the settings in gconf for power manager that refer to time....what unit of measurement do they use???? for example it says "spindown time ac: 600" that means 600 whats?
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, not sure reboot would help in any way
<NoReflex> Hello guys! Is there a key combo for activating / disabling Compiz in Gnome 2.28 (Ubuntu Karmic beta). I remember that in KWin you could disable compositing with Alt+Shift+F12.
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, could you get me a pastebin of the command and full error output?
<d9500> hsarci: i'm guessing spindown refers to HD platter spindown time, in that case, the unit would probably be seconds
<d9500> that is, the HD platters spin down, requiring some action to wake them up, after 600 seconds
<hsarci_> yeah it is in seconsds...says so i just missed it...
<d9500> just checked gconf, and...wait, you saw the description. nvm
<hsarci_> d9500, lol
<rabidweezle> hrm, compiled darkplaces/nexuiz and my touchpad messes up with keyboard input... and the sound dies after a minute or so
<hsarci_> are there any GOOD screenlets???
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: http://pastebin.com/f770f0372
<hsarci_> has anyone tried to use putty to connect to freenode?
<|eagles0513875|> hsarci_: O_o can that even be done via ssh to connect to freenode
<|eagles0513875|> hsarci_: ask in freenode if it can even be done
<hsarci_> ok i will
<hsarci_> i have another quesiton....my telnet gives me a "could not resolve server" no matter what server i put in even if i know it works to telnet to that server from a diff computer
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, do you want to try driver package straight from nvidia?
<|eagles0513875|> hsarci_: can you ping www.google.com
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: No, I just want the normal nvidia-glx. Nothing special, just the proprietary drivers built for ubuntu
<saulus> reboot didnt change anything ElijahCMenifee
<andresmh> I was prompted to do a "partial upgrade" that involves removing rtkit. Do you know what that package does?
<tavasti> what is correct way to disable starting gdm on boot?
<ElijahCMenifee> !info rtkit | adresmh
<ubottu> adresmh: rtkit (source: rtkit): Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 188 kB
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, lets try removing the 185 based packages and seeing if the 180 will build
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, note that the nvidia-settings only report being at 180 (have 185 installed locally with nvidia-settings-180 so I do not expect a driver version downgrade to help but it might triger something)
<rabidweezle> what's the safe way to remove pulseaudio?
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, Have you ran a memcheck or are you overcloking by chance? I have seen strange compile errors due to minor system instabilites due to memory or overclocking issues, may be that the gcc is failing becasue of that...
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: I did run a memcheck for 12h. Normal notebook. No overclocking. No errors. What shall I install now? nvidia-180-kernel-source hast the dependencies nvidia-185-kernel-source nvidia-185-libvdpau and nvidia-glx-185 *185*
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, maybee 173...
<Alexia_Death> if anybody asks, the input problem gets solved if you use the latest kernel
<Alexia_Death> at least devices are found
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, I am grabbing the deb source for 185 now to see if can figure out a way to bypass if 173 does not work
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: 173 does produce the same error. I try going down further
<saulus> even 91 doenst work
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, the next down is 96 which may not support new cards or even work
<saulus> ok ElijahCMenifee I'm going to eat now and go on in about 45 min
<ElijahCMenifee> lets double check your gcc in abit
<ElijahCMenifee> saulus, ok I need food also, and a few hours sleep before work, I will catch you latter..
<yoritomo> re
<yoritomo> what is the latest version of grub ? i use 1.97 beta 4 which is very bugged :(
<yoritomo> loading during 10 secs
<yoritomo> if no newer version i really would like to downgrade
<speed> Hello
<om26er> yoritomo: i think this is a new technique in ubuntu to start X very soon at boot that's y grub takes a while
 * om26er is guessing
<speed> Has anyone here been able to successfully install ATI drivers for an Xpress 200m on Karmic?
<yoritomo> really?
<joaopinto> om26er, no, that is not related to grub, that's after grub
<yoritomo> but it is before the boot menu, not even after the selection
<speed> I cannot get any accelerated drivers working and it's annoying me if anyone could help.
<d9500> yoritomo: i'm running a very fresh install of ubuntu, and my grub version is the same. not a fan of grub2 here either. they replaced menu.lst, which you could change by editing a single line, with a series of files you have to edit...then run update-grub. seems the old way was easier
<joaopinto> d9500, it is not, from an interface perspective you see the same, however a fresh install installs grub2
<d9500> not sure how to downgrade though.
<joaopinto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<speed> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<om26er> d9500: the new way is safer
<rabidweezle> pulseaudio... how to remove it?
<Ian_Corne> don't.
<joaopinto> om26er, the grub slowliness is not related to the kernel load time or ubuntu boot process
<om26er> joaopinto: roger that
<joaopinto> rabidweezle, what problem do you have ?
<rabidweezle> it's messing up a couple apps for me
<rabidweezle> fighting alsa on me
<yoritomo> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=grub-common;dist=unstable
<d9500> om26er: yes, and it supports ext4 without patching, but nonetheless, having to edit a configuration file then run an update is not simpler than the old way. i'm not saying it's not safer, just not as friendly.
<rabidweezle> basically my sound is dieing on nexuiz and darkplaces a few minutes in the game
<joaopinto> rabidweezle, try installing libsdl1.2-pulseaudio
<rabidweezle> was told by their support to get rid of pulseaudio that will quit
<joaopinto> I mean: libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<om26er> here is a bug: empathy don't complete the names of people which end with number like d9500
<HoopyCat> does tracker ever stop indexing?  :-/
<joaopinto> d9500, I am sure someone will update startup manager to work with grub2 making it friendly ;)
<d9500> joapinto: i don't see any problems with the startup manager, it's just thatpassing a simple option like option.nouveau modeset=1 or vga=773 cannot be done directly on grub.cfg.
<d9500> i know it's for safety reasons (allowing directly editing of the config file=way to mess things up)
<om26er> how to leave an irc channel in empathy /part dont work
<legend2440> speed: unfortunately the Xpress cards are among those athat AMD has stopped supporting. you are stuck using the open source drivers  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<joaopinto> d9500, you didn't read the wiki page
<joaopinto> d9500, that is easy to do by changing /etc/default/grub
<joaopinto> om26er, irc support or empathy is minimal
<joaopinto> on
<om26er> joaopinto: i guess empathy will fully support irc in its next major release
<om26er> 2.30
<thijs_> Hello
<yoritomo> then now how to edit grub ?
<om26er> thijs_: hi
<thijs_> I have a ati radeon hd 3400, and it seems that current installations do not support that card yet. Would begin testing karmic koala help you and me for future users?
<Martin_vW> Hello, update-manager on my karmic notebook hangs after having entered the password. I see in htop that update-manager has a subprocess gksu, and gksu has a sudo subprocess in turn. If I strace this sudo process, it prints only one line "restart_syscall" and hangs. Any ideas on what's going on here? My main karmic machine is not affected.
<d9500> joapinto: so i would add, for example, vga=773 after "quiet splash" in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub, then?
<mvo> Martin_vW: is that reproduceable, i.e. does the same happen when you run "gksu id" ?
<om26er> any ubuntu moblin remix user here?
<mvo> Martin_vW: does it show anything interessting if you attach gdb via "gdb -p", press ctrl-c and type backtrace ?
<Martin_vW> mvo: gksu id seems to work fine. After I've entered my password, it should the id output for root.
<Martin_vW> Hm, it seems to be synaptic that's actually hanging... htop lists the process as 6609 /usr/bin/sudo [...] -u root /usr/sbin/synaptic [...], but gdb said "detaching from /usr/sbin/synaptic" after I quit it.
<Martin_vW> gdb bt output from /usr/sbin/synaptic: http://pastie.org/661830
<mvo> Martin_vW: hm, if synpatic is hanging, what does strace show for that?
<mvo> Martin_vW: ohhh, is there maybe a error dialog hinding somewhere? behind a window or something?
<mvo> Martin_vW: that is not in the window list?
<Martin_vW> The "restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>" output I originally attributed to sudo.
<Martin_vW> Nope, no error dialog. Just the update-manager main window, with all UI elements disabled.
<mvo> Martin_vW: do you have any sort of unusual setup, some sort of accessability enabled or something?
<Martin_vW> It's a tablet PC that supports pen input, and I believe accessibility is enabled e.g. for an onscreen keyboard.
<mvo> Martin_vW:  thanks. is this the first time it hangs? does it usually works?
<Martin_vW> No, on the notebook, it hangs every time I try to use it. The last times, I've used aptitude to circumvent the problem, but now I have decided that I want to somehow fix the underlying issue.
<mvo> Martin_vW: ok, always hanging is good (should make it easier to debug) :)
<Martin_vW> yup, I know what you mean :)
<mvo> Martin_vW: what happens if you run it from the command line via sudo and then gksu? same hang? or does it work then
<Martin_vW> I'm still not sure whether I'm stracing and gdb'ing the sudo process or the synaptic process... ps aux shows actually two gksu and two synaptic processes. Maybe there is still another hanging synaptic in the background from my last attempt to run update-manager...
<Martin_vW> yes, there is
<mvo> Martin_vW: ps afx
<mvo> that should show the parent->child relationship
<Tarthen> Hmm
<Martin_vW> ok, killed them all now
<Tarthen> My TTY's no longer show "(development branch)". Release is pushing closer ;)
<saulus> ok ElijahCMenifee have a good night and see you later :)
<Martin_vW> hm, now it's actually downloading the APT lists
<Martin_vW> and shows all available updates.
<Tarthen> The command could not be located because '/usr/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Martin_vW> it looks like this just fixed itself, it's downloading the updates now :/
<mvo> Martin_vW: hm, so maybe a hidde/not dispalyed error message?
<Tarthen> this error is annoying
<Tarthen> anyone know how to fix it?
<Martin_vW> mvo: I have no idea. I'll come back as soon as I can reproduce this again :)
<mvo> ok
<mvo> I will be here
<Tarthen> hm
<Tarthen> I somehow set my path to PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.13/bin/
<Tarthen> any idea on how to fix this>
<cybersplice> Tarthen: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<Martin_vW> Tarthen: the PATH shuld be defined in /etc/environment
<Martin_vW> The default there is PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games".
<Tarthen> ah
<Tarthen> sweet
<Tarthen> I have no idea how i screwed it up xD
<cybersplice> Tarthen: You probably did export PATH=/whatever instead of export PATH=$PATH:/whatever
<krzd_> hi, i have got some problem with usb_modeswitch and my UMTS stick, wich I really need. If anyone can help, please find the error message with more detailed problem description on http://paste.frubar.net/11261 . Thanks in advance
<Flasbang73> is there any way i can do a wubi install with karmic?
<cybersplice> Flasbang73: I think Wubi is on the beta CD.
<Flasbang73> ok well i know i tried it on the alpha cds before but it installed 9.04
<kojika> is 512Mb or ram really not enough for ubuntu.It is so slow.It takes every time I start up something about 5 sec to see the window open , often it takes more time
<Flasbang73> they should add a readyboost like thing in ubuntu like vista has
<kojika> I do not have such problems in windows XP
<joaopinto> koshari, 512 mb is not much for gnome, you probably want something lighter like xubuntu
<kojika> I'll try it.When update manager is working I cant even chat.Everythigng gets dark and unusable
<kojika> is the kernel and the drivers in xubuntu the same like in ubuntu?Is the only difference between the two distros the graphical environment
<joaopinto> kojika, yes
<kojika> 10x
<topyli> kojika, you can make apt operations much much easier on system resources by disabling/removing apt-xapian-index. this will disable the nice quicksearch of metadata though
<Flasbang73> ok thx im using wubi with 9.10 right now :)
<xguru> will this channel be merged back in #ubuntu after the 29th?
<rsk> xguru: this channel will be closed when it's out
<rsk> xguru: and open again when 10.04 starts
<xguru> reopening again when lucid goes to alpha?
<rsk> yep
<xguru> do you know if lucid will be the first build to have gnome3 (gnome-shell)
<rsk> xguru: that's not decided yet
<rsk> xguru: time till tell
<rsk> will
<xguru> i herd there was a hold up in the dual monitor section
<rsk> what hold up
<dns53> bulletproof x does not seem to work, where do i file a bug? x? gdm?
<rsk> dns53: launchpad.net ubuntu/karmic section
<joaopinto> rsk,  he is asking about whic package, not a section
<dns53> but what package?
<joaopinto> dns53, better ask on #ubuntu-bugs
<dns53> will do
<Xamdm|afk> how can i disable the passwort-check on switching prozessor-speed with cpufreq-applet ??
<del_diablo> Ubuntu alternative install from CD medium requires a CD nr 2 for x86-64, where is this CD located? Or is this a bug?
<joaopinto> it must be a bug
<c4pt> anyone using nvidia binary drivers with 9.10 and a dual monitor setup
<c4pt> crt + lcd ?
<Pici> del_diablo: Is the iso just larger than one cd or does it actually say to insert disc two?
<del_diablo> Pici: Its suppose to be 1 CD, its 678 MB.
<del_diablo> Pici: It says to insert disc 2, which does not exist :(
<Pici> del_diablo: That would be a bug methinks.
<Pici> del_diablo: Sometimes the ISO builds get oversized and won't burn onto one CD, just was trying to make sure that wasn't the case here.
<del_diablo> K
<del_diablo> of to report then :(
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.  I have installed the beta of Ubuntu and think I have stumbled onto the hw clock/system clock confusion.  My BIOS clock at install was set to EDT, but now keeps getting set to GMT as is my system time.  I cannot get them to read properly and am fully updated as of yesterday.  Do we have a documented process out there to get this fixed?
<Pres-Gas> I go into Time and Date as well cannot set the proper timezone (Xubuntu).  Googleing gives me a number of launchpad bug reports but none of them quite match me or have inconsistent fixes.
<del_diablo> oh great, launchpad bug report is down.........................
<del_diablo> Pres-Gas: Have you tried "sudo hwclock"?
<legend2440> Pres-Gas: to get my Bios time right i had to edit the  /etc/default/rcS  file and set UTC=no
<Pres-Gas> legend2440, did that, and did not work...was there other steps you needed to take after that?
<Pres-Gas> I am ssh-ed in and do not want to restart it to only have the famed superblock in the future error and not be able to get back in.
<Pres-Gas> del_diablo, and set the bios clock to what, UTC or EDT?
<legend2440> Pres-Gas: no i think that was all i did. was fine after that.
<Pres-Gas> legend2440, I wonder if dorking with some other settings messed with it....hmmm
<shadeslayer> got a new usb mouse today,wasnt too hopefull that itll work by default and voila! it works :P
<Pres-Gas> I went into /etc/timezone and set it to "America/Indiana/Indianapolis" as well
<del_diablo> Pres-Gas: Sorry, its some time since i've had trouble with date on this machine. I just googled up "unix set time", and it seemed relevant.....
<Pres-Gas> del_diablo, was this for this version?
<Pres-Gas> I think the problem is that there seems to be no consistent way to get it right.
<del_diablo> Pres-Gas: It was for 9.04, summertime or what it was had set itself wrong of and thus the clock was 1 hour of.... But the core commands should be the same unless the entire core of the unix commands have been changed since last version.
<Pres-Gas> The other thing is that ubiquity no longer asks how the hardware clock is set...anyone notice that?  I kept wondering if that was the issue.
<bullgard> What add-on or DEB program package do I have to install in order play .swf files?
<Pres-Gas> del_diablo, I think in 9.10 the system and hw clocks are fighting each other.
<Pres-Gas> bullgard, mplayer should do it for you.
<Pres-Gas> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Pres-Gas> del_diablo, okay, I may try something but it may cut me off at the knees...Can you tell me if your /etc/defaults/rcS has a UTC=yes or no?
<bullgard> Pres-Gas: Apparently Mplayer cannot play a stream from the Internet.
<del_diablo> Pres-Gas: I can't, not sitting on it. Since 9.10 install failed due a bug............. i just reinstalled grub and feel like waiting for stable to come around along with the minimal CD.
<Pres-Gas> hmmm, I was pretty sure it would if you downloaded that.  Any reason you are not playing it in a browser, bullgard?
<Pres-Gas> del_diablo, s'okay.  I may play with something and reboot/report back in with results.
<bullgard> Pres-Gas: Yes. My web browser does not play the sound. It shows animated pictures only.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<wekt> In the current Gnome, should the sound configuration settings applications still work when not using Pulse?  I get sounds via alsa, but the sound settings apps/control panel do not work.  and i don't mean the ones with 'pulse' in the name.
<hipitihop> I'm trying to install WICD and although it looks like it hould be in universe, synaptic fails to find it. tips ?
<wekt> hipitihop: were you able to select it in synaptic?  if so, check the detailed output for signs of failure
<hipitihop> wekt: no it does not appear in synaptic
<shadeslayer> hipitihop: try : apt-cache search wicd
<BluesKaj> wekt, add to your sources.list deb http://apt.wicd.net karmic extras
<legend2440> hipitihop: did you enable  Universe?
<wekt> hipitihop: you can also see package information by entering the package name into the search field on firefox with the ubuntu symbol selected
<BluesKaj> err hipitihop
<hipitihop> legend2440: afaik
<shadeslayer> btw is there someway to disable a laptop touchpad,when i have a mouse conneceted?
<BluesKaj> hip add this
<shadeslayer> *connected
<BluesKaj> hipitihop, deb http://apt.wicd.net karmic extras
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, don't touch it ...that's what i do
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ok... ive installed touchfreeze,so it shouldnt be a problem
<hipitihop> BluesKaj: will give it a shot..  that was going to be my next try but did not want to override normal Universe repository... anyway will try now
<hipitihop> wekt: shadeslayer: BluesKaj thanks
<BluesKaj> hipitihop, add it to your sources.list , then sudo apt-get update
<del_diablo> BluesKaj: That is halfway impossible, to avoid the touchpad. Most of them are placed so hitting them by accident is required.
<test34> shadeslayer, some touchpads have a off button
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> dont have one
<BluesKaj> del_diablo, I'm blessed /cursed with big hands so I guess it's not a prob for me.
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: best way out : install touchfreeze :)
<del_diablo> shadeslayer: Is there a fn key on your lappy that have a mouse on it?
<test34> shadeslayer, you probably could unload some modules then maybe?
<shadeslayer> test34: hmm.... well i dont want to do that,in case i need the touchpad,i need something which can turn it on and off instantly..
<test34> shadeslayer, Open your Synaptic Package Manager and do a search for touchpad. It should list several configuration tools. The one that looks most useful to you might be touchfreeze.
<shadeslayer> test34: i have it installed :)
<test34> doesnt work?
<shadeslayer> test34: its only for freezing the touchpad during typing
<shadeslayer> i want to be able to turn off the touchpad off and on at my will...
<test34> 1. in panel, click on System, then Preferences and then Mouse
<test34> 2. In the Mouse Preferences dialog, click on the "Touchpad" tab and then simply click on the checkbox for General - "Enable Touchpad" to enable or disable as needed.
<test34> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/152862-how-disable-touchpad-laptop.html
<shadeslayer> test34: i have kde
<shadeslayer> no such thing to actually switch it off
<shadeslayer> oh yaa
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> i figured it out :),in touchfreeze theres a checkbox : Enable touchpad :P
<Dr_Willis> I always like the laptops with a actual button to turn them off. :)
<Dr_Willis> Theres also some feature to turn off for a few sec while typeing
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yeah that would have been nice :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive not noticed that in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Its proberly there somewhere. or may be a synaptics specific tool/setting
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: touchfreeze :)
<Dr_Willis> Force Feedback Touchpads!
 * Dr_Willis recalls having a  mouse with force feedback./
<del_diablo> shadeslayer: Futjisu laptops :P
<Dr_Willis> It had a little motor that could vibrate when ya moved over icons and stuff
<del_diablo> ........... i mean Fujitsu
<BluesKaj> test34, looks like your on gnome ..wonder where that setting is on kde system settings
 * BluesKaj hauls out the laptop
 * shadeslayer fiddles with his new usb mouse
<del_diablo> test34: What i want to know is what in the CLI that will turn it off default under X :P
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: you can probably configure it under xorg.conf
<del_diablo> shadeslayer: xorg.conf is decrapted?
<shadeslayer> del_diablo: nope,its  used if its detected
<del_diablo> shadeslayer: To be honest, i won't touch that thing with a 10 meter long stick. I am more curious over how the driver is loaded default and what controls those flags.
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to disable dmraid on karmic, following this http://www.brandonchecketts.com/archives/disabling-dmraid-fakeraid-on-centos-5 but it says mkinitrd doesn't exist.  Any ideas?
<Hobbes`> i'm unable to install updates on kubuntu karmic .. whats the kde equivalent of gksudo ?
<bobbob1016> Hobbes`, kdesudo
<coz_> Hobbes`,  isnt it kate
<bobbob1016> or kdesu, not sure the difference
<shadeslayer> Hobbes`: kdesu
<Hobbes`> trying
<Pici> coz_: kate is a text editor
<bobbob1016> coz_, No, kate is the text editor, like gedit
<Hobbes`> by default it says
<coz_> Pici,  oh no I just revealed my KDE  ignorance lol
<Hobbes`> "you do not have necessary privileges"
<joaopinto> Hobbes`, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hobbes`> installing it for someone else... would rather know how to do it graphically
<Hobbes`> oh great it fails with kdesudo too
<Hobbes`> polkit-kde-manager closed unexpectedly
<Coeus82> hey guys, not sure if this a problem related particular only to karmic but ever since the upgrade when I try to open something through firefox (ex: open a file from the download file manager, or "open as") it always uses totem movie player, even if the file is not a media file
<roshan> Hello everyone, I'm trying to boot the Karmic Beta on my Asus M2N-PV DVI (w/ onboard Nvidia 7050) and I get green lines up and down my screen. I am able to successfully reach a command prompt using the 'single' boot parameter while booting off the CD. Is there anything I can do to install from this LiveCD? Should I file a bug?
<coz_> Hobbes`,  you already tried kdesu
<coz_> ??
<Hobbes`> there's only a kdesudo
<Guest98881> wth... im getting 250 kBps on my 128kbps connection...
<Hobbes`> upgrading via apt-get hopefully they fixed the bug since the beta release
<Hobbes`> shadeslayer takes a while for the throttlign to kick in
<Hobbes`> i get 3-3.5mbps on my 2mbps line too
<kojika> Anyone can tell me why when i uncheck animation in ccsm they automatically get tuned on again a sec later ?it looks like my wishes does not matter
<kojika> or the pc become too smart
<coz_> kojika,  mmm generally a plugin wil "uncheck" itself if it is the wrong version
<Pres-Gas> Can someone tell my why Ubiquity (the Ubuntu installer) no longer has the time question about the hardware clock?
<coz_> kojika,  so this is rechecking itself?
<kojika> yes
<coz_> kojika,  open ccsm /preferences  and tell me which backend you are using
<kojika> backend?
<coz_> kojika,  just open ccsm  / preferences
<coz_> kojika,  you will see either  GConf configuration backend or  flatfile
<kojika> Gconf Configuration Backend
<coz_> kojika,  and just below that is   Enable integration into the desktop environment enabled?
<kojika> yes
<coz_> kojika,  ok  now click the  Plugin list tab at the top
<coz_> kojika,  is automatic plugin sorting checked?
<kojika> yes
<coz_> mm
<coz_> kojika,  ok go back to main ccsm  and see if the gnome compatibility plugin is enabled
<kojika> it is enabled
<coz_> kojika,   ok  open a terminal and pastebin .com the read out of  dpkg -l | grep compiz
<kojika> http://pastebay.com/62528
<coz_> kojika,  ok that looks fine
<kojika> it is scary when the pc does not obey any more.This is the beginning  of machine rebellion.10x for the will to help me.
<coz_> kojika,  this is odd for a plugin t re-eneable for sure
<coz_> kojika,  ok  open ccsm / preferences
<coz_> kojika,   click the Reset to defaults button
<coz_> kojika,  then try again
<Alex3nder> i have a AverMedia AverTV 116 TV Tuner Card... its not working under Karmic... can someone guide me pls
<Alex3nder> its said to be supported by ivtv but while booting i get error messeges saying unrecognised card
<Alex3nder> this is the lspci reply
<Alex3nder> 02:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<roshan> Hello everyone, apparently Karmic does not boot in vesa even with xforcevesa boot parameter. I am able to start X11 after manually creating an xorg.conf. I will report this bug.
<kojika> even after defaults reseting ccsm wants those animation and there is nothing I can do about it.Anyway.It is not a big deal as long it does not start to turn off by itself
<kojika> or turn on
<del_diablo> roshan: What graphic card?
<roshan> Asus M2N-PV-DVI, so onboard Nvidia 7050.
<Gika> hello
<eagles0513875> bah lots of packages for update today with unmet dependencies O_o
<eagles0513875> and cant even purge those things that have the missing dependencies
<Gika> after running karmic beta for two weeks, i'm noticing that some packages (two at first, twenty now) keep being "kept back" when i update... is that normal, since these keep growing?
<Into_the_Pit> Gika: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it will install this packages with new dependencies.
<coz_> Gika,  are you doing   sudo apt-get update then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<coz_> :)
<Gika> giving it a try now
<Gika> ok it works now :) is it the same that pressing the "partial upgrade" button on update manager?
<vega-> anyone with root in software raid1 upgraded from jaunty -> karmic
<vega-> any problems? success reports also welcome..
<vega-> (i've been reading a few concerning reports on launchpad)
<[1]sassyn> ho
<[1]sassyn> hi
<[1]sassyn> can someone please
<[1]sassyn> help with usplash?
<[1]sassyn> on debian?
<[1]sassyn> i have install debian
<[1]sassyn> get only usplash for 10 sec
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<[1]sassyn> once the udev starting
<Dr_Willis> Debian?
<Pici> [1]sassyn: This channel is for Ubuntu support, you want #debian
<TheInfinity> [1]sassyn: umm ... wrong channel?
<[1]sassyn> the usplash disapper
<elvirolo> is the kde network management tool in the plasma widget list ?
<[1]sassyn> yep but no one in debian seem yto know this
<TheInfinity> [1]sassyn: and start writing one line instead of 20.
<Dr_Willis> [1]sassyn:  i would say check the debian forums then.
<Pici> [1]sassyn: And we don't support Debian here, so best to wait for an answer in their channel.
<del_diablo> [1]sassyn: What did you do to make it disappere
<Dr_Willis> Or just disable usplash :)  its pointless eye candy
<[1]sassyn> del_diablo: i did nothing
<[1]sassyn> so maybe u can help with the xsplash
<del_diablo> Pici: The core system is the exact same, he could just have barged in and claimed he runned Ubuntu if he felt like it
<Pici> del_diablo: But its not the same packages, and not the same patches on the packages.
<Dr_Willis> I think the core systems are getting farther and farher apart with every release actually.. but  its al;ways the LITTLE things that can cause such issues.
<Pres-Gas> I am back...the timezones were all screwed up on this machine...somehow it thought I was on HADT time and not EDT, running dpkg-reconfigure tzdata seemed to fix.
<Pici> [1]sassyn: We do not and cannot support Debian here. They have their own channel for support. If that isn't working for you I'm sure they have other support methods as well.
<del_diablo> [1]sassyn: Running stable or sid?
<[1]sassyn> how is xsplash working?
<[1]sassyn> stable
<legend2440> i'm curious if anyone else here has signed up for Ubuntuone and has not been able to upload any files? i signed up two weeks ago and have gotten Internal Server Error everytime. all i'm trying to do is upload a small jpg file
<Dr_Willis> Xplash is working very well here.. except its ugly.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  its been flakey for ages.
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  i got my tomboy notes to sync and that was it.
<[1]sassyn> Dr_Willis - can it be imported to other linux?
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: have you ever successfully uploaded a file? i have not
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  and even then - the web site has issues showeing me the notes
<del_diablo> [1]sassyn: If your running unstable, i guess its a regression. And i can't sadly help you as its outside my area of knowledge.
<Dr_Willis> [1]sassyn:   You could get the source code.. and compile it  i imagine.. but its just useless eye candy.
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  ages ago  i was able to. not iun the last few days/weeks
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: ok thank you. i thought it was just me
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  i hope they are updating/upgrading their servers to get ready for the big  load they are going to get  after the 29th.
<[1]sassyn> Dr_Willis: I know - but it for a customer
<nemo> joaopinto: so. what happened to the getdeb build you were making?
<thiebaude> legend2440, was it easy to install the drivers?
<[1]sassyn> Dr_Willis: he ask to have a nice start up without all the log kerenl messages
<joaopinto> nemo, it was already published for jaunty, i need to do the karmic package, with server support
<Dr_Willis> [1]sassyn:  thats a scary thought that people are paying  to support xsplash...
<joaopinto> nemo, http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Hedgewars
<Dr_Willis> [1]sassyn:  ubuntu 9.10 looks pretty here.. use that...
<joaopinto> I am not sure if the jaunty package is installable on karmic
<nemo> joaopinto: it is
<nemo> joaopinto: I was using it for testing previously
<joaopinto> I could make it available for karmic, but it will be server-less
<nemo> heck. weren't you too?
<joaopinto> nemo, not using a binary build from jaunty
<nemo> oh. sorry. I misunderstood
<nemo> when you said jaunty package, you meant the .12 jaunty build you made
<nemo> I thought you meant the .11 that is already in karmic
<nemo> joaopinto: should I switch our link for ubuntu to the playdeb link?
<joaopinto> nemo, sure
<nemo> done
<natewiebe13> probably already asked.. but why are the space wallpapers together.. do they change depending on time of day?
<legend2440> Dr_Willis: have you ever tried Dropbox? i hear thats supposed to be pretty good
<jemand> Hi from Berlin,
<jemand> does anyone have a clue how to get grafik-drivers (ATI)
<jemand>  or setup screen-resolution for Karmic Koala?
<ubox> hey jemand
<ubox> so what card is it?
<jemand> R700
<jemand> in an ACER Notebook
<jemand> Radeon
<ubox> so radeon r700?
<jemand> jep
<ubox> ok, have you used lspci to be sure?
<Dr_Willis> legend2440:  ive only used drop.io
<Dr_Willis> natewiebe13:  yes they change..
<ubox> lspci | grep VGA
<Dr_Willis> automatically
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: any time as to timing?
<jemand> @ubox: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
<ubox> @jemand ok, just making sure  :) have you seen here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<jemand> THX I'll walk it down...
<ubox> or would you prefer the restricted drivers jemand
<ubox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jemand> ah just in case... THX
<ubox> yea no problem, what is listed when you goto applications > system > hardware drivers?
<natewiebe13> Dr_Willis: any idea on how often they change or when they do?
<roshan> Hi, I have installed Karmic and cannot install nvidia drivers.
<roshan> The package manager does not list nvidia-glx-new, and jockey says, 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<natewiebe13> roshan: its nvidia-glx-175
<natewiebe13> sorry nvidia-glx-185
<nemo> joaopinto: lovely. we have a crasher affecting all linux users of fglrx
<natewiebe13> roshan: also.. what nvidia card are you using?
<nemo> on a standard opengl feature :-/
<nemo> joaopinto: or at least multiple users so far :(
<roshan> natewiebe13: I will try that, I had forgotten to reload the package list after installing.
<roshan> natewiebe13: I'm using an onboard Nvidia 7050.
<nemo> joaopinto: all gentoo users so far :) could be old fglrx
<natewiebe13> roshan: should be able to use glx-185
<roshan> natewiebe13: Thank you, I will try that and report.
<roshan> Will I still have the smooth gdm to desktop transition if I install the nvidia drivers?
<joaopinto> :\
<natewiebe13> roshan: i do
<natewiebe13> but im using an 8800gt or on my other pc a 285 gtx
<ubox> i do as well roshan
<roshan> Wow. Okay, hopefully, I'll have the same luck.
<roshan> Ah, ubox, are you also using a new card?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... Ok. what am i missing here.. i got the phone paired by bluetooth. i send a file via the phone.. Pc never says nothing and it times out
<Dr_Willis> am i missing some package/file i need. and i cant browse from pc to the phone either. :(
<frybye> hi - i need to kill an instance of skype - remind me of the command pse?
<ubox> roshan: perhaps not then, i am using a go6150
<roshan> ubox: Great! I'm using a 7050, which is hopefully similar.
<ubox> dr_willis what are you using? i didn't know i had bluetooth stuff :)
<frybye> was a few months - hardly any ubuntu - sorry..
<roshan> killall skype
<Dr_Willis> ubox:  Not sure i installed a few packages.. got a bluetooth icon.. and it can pair
<frybye> roshan: tks
<mersault> Is there a way to get the level of pidgin integration that existed in 9.04? There's the little chat icon beside my username in the top panel, but that loads up empathy, and empathy just crashes and generally doesn't fit for me.
<roshan> frybye: or type `xkill` and click on the window
<Dr_Willis> obex://[00:21:FB:EB:4A:CE]/  always fails  even tho the phone asks to allowthe connection
<ubox> roshan: yes it was very easy, the only problem i had was that when installing the nvidia glx packages the module did not get built properly, so if you are having trouble after try reinstalling the package nvidia-185-kernel-source or replace 185 with the number you need to use
<natewiebe13> mersault: yes there is.. im using pidgin as we speak and ive got the same integration as jaunty
<roshan> ubox: I see, thanks, ubox.
<ubox> dr_willis: hmm, intersting, i am going to look around now. remeber the packages?
<ubox> roshan: your welcome
<Dr_Willis> ubox:  not really let me fire up synaptic
<mersault> natewiebe13, anything special you had to do? it's mostly all still there, but I don't like that the chat icon beside my username is associated with the wrong IM client.
<natewiebe13> i removed empathay.. and installed pidgin all using the software center
<natewiebe13> mersault: ^
<natewiebe13> mersault: make sure empathy is removed
<mersault> hmmm.... I installed pidgin, and removed empathy, but I used apt get.
<natewiebe13> same idea
<mersault> apt-get remove empathy.
<natewiebe13> that should work
<topyli> replacing empathy with pidgin should be trivial. defaults are just defaults
<natewiebe13> oooo.. banshee 1.5.1 is in the repos
<frybye> roshan: killall skype did not do it - there is no skype window - just active skype icon in taskbar..?
<mersault> okay, this is very odd... it almost seems like changing my status via the username starts up the empathy backend and sets the status in pidgin
<ubox> dr_willis: i just realized i may not have bluetooth on my laptop lol
<roshan> frybye: you must know the name of the skype program. What is the output of `ps aux | grep skype`?
<mersault> because I'm still getting the telepathy crash reports
<natewiebe13> frybye: i usually open system monitor, and find the process and kill it there
<natewiebe13> mersault: i dont get that.. thats odd.. try removing telepathy?
<frybye> roshan: here:-ron       2850  0.0  0.0   3044   796 pts/0    S+   17:07   0:00 grep skype
<natewiebe13> mersault: nvm.. indicator session and ubuntu-desktop depend on telepathy
<frybye> natewiebe13: system monitor?
<natewiebe13> frybye: under system -> administration
<roshan> frybye: natewiebe's method is better, it will be easier to find the process in System » Administration » System Monitor
<mersault> natewiebe13, that was the problem I ran into.
<commander_> it won't let me order the cd
<natewiebe13> mersault: hmmm.. i dont know what to do there.
<mersault> I know telepathy is a cool little tech, but empathy is half the client that pidgin is.
<frybye> roshan: natewiebe13 - ok - found sys mon - but no skype listed??
<natewiebe13> mersault: agreed
<ubox> i like kopete
<natewiebe13> frybye: no idea.. i dont use skype
<natewiebe13> woot.. preordered karmic
<frybye> natewiebe13: ok tks anyhow.. for ubuntu wrong way - but in my relative ignorance i will relogin
<patcito> what's the official gui to install packages in Kubuntu karmic?
<ubox> kpackagekit
<ubox> it works great too, if you fix the permission problem
<patcito> how do I fix them ubox?
<ubox> its easy, i think it is a bug where the program doesn't try toi authenticate then fails.
<ubox> if you go into settings for the system, then into advanced then policy kit settings
<ubox> then .. one sec
<nemo> joaopinto: ok. got our first ubuntu user :(
<roshan> ubox, natewiebe13: Thanks for your help, Ubuntu Karmic boots beautifully into the desktop and I have pretty effects. I also had to run nvidia-xconfig and then gksudo nvidia-settings (and change the settings) before I could get the right resolution.
<ubox> ok, system settings > advanced tab > policy kit authorization > org.freedesktop > The PackageKit Project > Install signed packages\
<nemo> joaopinto: could I prevail upon you to make a build with that feature removed due to ATI being made of fail? :(
<natewiebe13> roshan: yup... karmic boots just beautifully
<ubox> there will be an entry for your user, or not. either way get rid of it
<Alex3nder> i have a AverMedia AverTV 116 TV Tuner Card... its not working under Karmic... can someone guide me pls; here are the details of lspci and dmesg https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/86408
<ubox> patcito: then click grant > select your user from the drop down and click ok
<andypiper> is there any chance of Karmic being made better for Intel Atom (netbook) users before release by someone fixing this tiny issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/296478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296478 in linux "coretemp doesn't support intel atom processors" [Unknown,Fix released]
<andypiper> and I'm also wondering if Ubuntu One is supposed to work yet? clicking it takes me to a Launchpad login page but then I get an error
<ubox> it say's fix released andypiper
<patcito> ok, thanks ubox
<ubox> roshan: you are welcome. glad you have the nice effects now. there are extra cool ones in the desktop effects settings
<Alex3nder> also when i upgrade the 9.10 beta version to current updates... my audio breaks! :s
<roshan> natewiebe13: Indeed it does.
<roshan> ubox: Thanks for the tip, I will try them out.
<ubox> patcito: no problem, did you catch it all? it was a bit sporadic
<natewiebe13> andypiper: ubuntuone works perfectly for me.. also it appears that it has been fixed in the kernel.. karmic uses 2.6.31-14-generic at the moment and should be fixed with that bug
<natewiebe13> the issue was during 2.6.24-19
<joaopinto> nemo, you mean building with a patch to avoid trigger an fglrx bug ?
<commander_> i can't order the free CD
<nemo> joaopinto: yeah.
<andypiper> I can see that it says it is fixed, but an apt-get upgrade does not get me the fix
<nemo> joaopinto: smaxx added NPOTT support as perf optimisation, but apparently ATI sucks at it and the fglrx driver can crash on attempt to activate it
<commander_> but i'm running 9.10 beta.can they still issue updates
<andypiper> my understanding is that Karmic will go out with 2.6.31 and that needs a patch to enable coretemp on Atom
<nemo> joaopinto: and I see plenty of references to just general fail on that point in ATI
<andypiper> hmm so I wonder why ubuntu one fails here
<patcito> ubox: I just installed kpackagekit and it just worked actually no tweeking needed :)
<ubox> commander_ yes, i get updates all the time
<joaopinto> just send me the patch joao dot pinto at getdeb dot net
<ubox> patcito luck you :) good to hear it has been fixed
<Aviram> Can anyone screenshot Ubuntu Karmic Koala?
<commander_> it just only giving me partial
<Aviram> I wonder if there's some visual changes
<oldude67> what does the package fam do?
<ubox> aviram: have you googled, i think there are even videos
<natewiebe13> Aviram: biggest visual changes are the boot experience, and new default icons/color scheme and many wallpapers
<andypiper> Aviram: the netbook remix is hugely different
<natewiebe13> Aviram: definitely worth the upgrade.. but i would do a fresh install to get grub 2 and ext4 by default
<andypiper> (and far nicer)
<ubox> oldude67: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/fam
<Aviram> But isnt that kinda risky?
<oldude67> ubox, i know where, just wanted to know why?
<commander_> it won't let me even do partial updates
<natewiebe13> Aviram: what risky?
<Aviram> System crashes
<Aviram> and such
<natewiebe13> i havent had a crash since alpha 5
<natewiebe13> which was when the startup was broken
<ubox> oldude67: that i am not sure of :) must have been a use at one point .. like maybe when you are using vim and an newer version exists somehwere and it prompts you if you want the existing file or new file
<natewiebe13> Aviram: should be stable as final version is out in 10 days
<oldude67> ok if i install fam, which is suppose to take the place of gamin, then it wants to remove my ubuntu-desktop..how retarded...ugh.
<mbeierl> I've done a number of hard powerdowns (ie: hibernation failure, loss of input forcing me to use power button) and not once had an ext4 problem
<natewiebe13> sorry, 9 days
<ubox> commander_ how are you attempting updates?\
<commander_> thru update manager
<ubox> in kde?
<oldude67> all i know is this stuff really needs fixed before they bring gnome 3 into play..or it might get a little upsetting.
<natewiebe13> commander_: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubox> natewiebe13 perhaps there is a bug, it would be nice to be able to use the gui's update manager
<ubox> ignoring the problem won't fix it
<natewiebe13> there was a bug in update manager, and my not have been applied yet
<ubox> i have a work around for it
<natewiebe13> i would do an upgrade.. then next update see if the problem still exists
<ubox> just a policy issue
<natewiebe13> oaky
<natewiebe13> *okay
<ubox> but you are right, because i think it has been fixed in updates
<oldude67> about 5 days ago, after doing and update that included the update-manager , i couldnt use it, till yesterday..why i dont know it would just sit there thinking.
<mbeierl> I kinda wish the 50% grey transparent icons for things like sound and nm would outline themselves or something... like what the batstat icon does to make itself visible
<natewiebe13> ubox: do you know why they switched back to the old way of updating? (there was a new update gui)
<ubox> lol
<ubox> yes i have been using apt since i installed karmic, but recently found a way to use update manager/kpackagekit etc
<ubox> and now i think it is repaired
<natewiebe13> ubox: i mean update-manager switch to i think PolicyKit.. and now its back to how it was before
<ubox> ooh, that explains it. but that is what i found out how to fix. the policy kit problem
<ubox> the permission was set to strict
<oldude67> i wonder if people running gnome, if they installed fam if it would remove there desktop...what a weird error.
<natewiebe13> okay.. i had no problems with it though.. and i liked the way they had it changed
<ubox> so it worked for you as it was when the used policy kit?
<natewiebe13> ubox: yeah..
<oldude67> natewiebe13, your about the only one i heard that says it did..your lucky.
<natewiebe13> and i was sad switching back to how it was in jaunty
<natewiebe13> just like i have no issues with pulse
<natewiebe13> lol
<ubox> i too have no issues with pulse
<oldude67> oh i have pulse fixed..till they update it again..lmao
<ubox> i guess it is random who gets what to work lol
<ubox> like a lottery
<oldude67> i guess thats why we are the guinea pigs ...so they can see what will work and what wont.
<natewiebe13> pulse only has  a bug on one of my computers.. the 5.1 doesnt work right.. so i set it to either stereo or 7.1
<natewiebe13> bug #445849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445849 in pulseaudio "Highpitched Rattling like Sound with 5.1 Surround Configuration on Karmic Koala" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445849
<ubox> i like being a guinea pig
<roshan> Hello, everyone, my boot sequence is interrupted by fsck loading and scanning a couple of drives. This switches it into text-mode. I want usplash to display all the time.
<oldude67> oh crap that reminds me i have to fix grub...ugh....
<andypiper> roshan: mine is the same
<oldude67> hey wheres the new menu for grub2?
<andypiper> i get a splash, then fsck, then a splash again
<andypiper> assumed that was how it is "supposed" to be?
<natewiebe13> i get usplash, straight to xsplash.. no text
<roshan> andypiper: I get grub, then text, then xsplash.
<andypiper> arg
<natewiebe13> oldude67: im still waiting for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/GdmFaceBrowser
<mbeierl> oldude67: don't you have to hold down escape or shift during the boot to get the menu?
<andypiper> so why does that fsck line (and a couple of others) pop in then
<oldude67> what the hell is the forums and sites down for help?
<roshan> andypiper: I don't know. Do only non-Ubuntu partitions show up for you, or all of them?
<mbeierl> oldude67: ?  What do you mean?
<andypiper> ?
<oldude67> nothing it was me..lol typo..lmao
<andypiper> roshan: I have a netbook with barely enough space on the SSD for Linux let alone other partitions
<andypiper> it goes from BIOS to splash to text lines about fsck to X when I boot
<oldude67> had to put a pause in my grub boot or it wont let me change things. boots to dang quick.
<roshan> andypiper: The same thing happens to me, except fsck only scans the Ubuntu partitions.
<andypiper> ah i see... well yes it reports that /dev/sda1 is ok, then carries on
<mbeierl> oldude67: ah.  I thought you were asking about the menu not showing up at all - the shift-during-boot thing
<oldude67> mbeierl, na i knew that...just couldnt hit it fast enough..lol
<mbeierl> oldude67: I made some sort of change to my grub to always show the menu... but I don't remember what and now I can't get it back to the hidden style ?!? :)
<mbeierl> my grub: http://pastebin.com/fef50c56 <- always shows the menu - no need for shift-key
<oldude67> mbeierl, if it has a delay on it take it down to 0 and it will disappear, but be quick when you want to change it tho..lmao
<Dr_Willis> Yea - i got bluetooth working.. had to install the bluez stuff
<oldude67> look in /etc/default/grub menu
<mbeierl> oldude67: hidden_timeout or just timeout?  or both?
<oldude67> mbeierl, timeout
<[1]sassyn> andypipe: I have the same issue
<[1]sassyn> roshan: I have the same issue
<[1]sassyn> Splash make me torouble
<gnubie> oldude67;   in gnome there is a gui startupmanager which lets you set the timeout and a couple of other things
<oldude67> gnubie, i dont run gnome
<gnubie> ahh
<mbeierl> gnubie: what's it called?  I'd like to know :)\
<oldude67> gnubie, started out with slack, and got use to kde
<gnubie> mbeierl;  startupmanager, you have to install it
<gnubie> mbeierl;   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2    do you have this link?
<drs305> Startupmanager guide:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818177
<ubox> well that is funny
<ubox> i was planning on upgrading from 1gb to 2gb ram in my laptop
<gnubie> drs305;  nice link thks
<ubox> i was just sitting around and noticed when i move my laptop a certain way it made a light clunk sound
<drs305> np
<ubox> can you guess what it was? the second ram stick flopping about
<roshan> ubox: Unbelievable!
<ubox> i know!
<ubox> sorry, should have been in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nemo> ubox: you know, that would be hilarious, if it was cheaper to pack the 2nd gig in there, for quick upgrade later.
<nemo> and that's standard procedure
<Sivik> anyone had any luck getting the beta cd booting from usb for a hp mini?
<roshan> If I was to change the passno. entry in /etc/fstab to 0 for all partitions, but use tune2fs to set fsck every 30 boots, will it still fsck?
<ubox> lol that would be funny, the girl i bought it used from told me she got the ram upgraded but i though she was nuts or got ripped off
<mbeierl> gnubie: drs305: thanks for the startupmanager info!
<ubox> roshan, yes as long as you shedule it for them
<roshan> ubox: manually, using cron?
<drs305> SUM is an app that I really liked with Grub. The developer has said he is going to provide a follow-on for Grub 2 eventually. I'm looking forward to it.
<drs305> It has some G2 capability but not all.
<ubox> roshan, no with tune2fs
<ubox> ooo 80 more updates :)
<xrandr> :)
<xrandr> i am back
<rsk> :EE
<Sivik> anyone have any luck with a hp mini?
<Dr_Willis> I like my AAO. but not tried 9.10 on it.  Others in here have tried ohter netbooks.
<Dr_Willis> Many Netbooks got their own forum/thread/wiki pages - may be some info in there about that one. (if the servers are up)
<andypiper> the AAO with karmic is brilliant
<andypiper> it's totally transformed with 9.10 as compared with 9.04
<andypiper> intel driver works, and the UNR UI is much nicer
<mbeierl> quick q: just tried startupmanager and it's setting vga=X in the grub config, but on boot there's a quick message about vga= being deprecated.  Anyone know what the replacement is - the message is too quick to read
<wirechief> does the message show up in dmesg too ? there might be more hints with it
<JoshuaL> someone in here who synced his windows mobile phone with karmic already and who wants to explain me how it works?
<shadeslayer> did you notice the new notification system in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> s/you/anyone
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  read up on grub2 configuration. You wan tto edit the /etc/default/grub file and rerun update-grub I belive
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jimpop> how do i modify notifications?   Is there a way to scale back the on-screen time... it's not like I'm 90 y/o and need plenty of time to read things. ;-)
<shadeslayer> jimpop: gnome?
<jimpop> yeah
<shadeslayer> jimpop: you cant >:-)
<jimpop> is there a pkg that i need, or some cmdline foo?
<jimpop> Fu*k
<shadeslayer> jimpop: you simply cant...
<jimpop> that sucks
<shadeslayer> jimpop: language please
<gavintlgold> yeah, it's annoying
<jimpop> why introduce a whole new concept and assume the defaults are best for *everyone*
<jimpop> annoying is putting it lightly
<jimpop> i can't believe that Mark touted this as one of his pet projects and nobody thought "hey, we should make it somewhat configurable""
<gavintlgold> at least let us tweak it with gconf..
<shadeslayer> jimpop: you can pop your own notifications from the command line
<gavintlgold> notify-send is fun :)
<shadeslayer> gavintlgold: yeah it is
<jimpop> please, someone tell me that Ubuntu One doesn't just back up the files that Mark thinks needs to be backed up....
 * xrandr wonders if Ubuntu One will back up his music for him :D
<gavintlgold> it seems to work just like Dropbox, for me at least
<jimpop> gavintlgold, you do have a choice then?
<gavintlgold> I have an Ubuntu One folder that I can drag files to to sync with. So it seems. I haven't tested it much
<jimpop> perhaps you can only restore what Mark thinks should be restorable....
<jimpop> ;-)
<jimpop> seriously who missed the boat on notification thresholds and timeouts....
<benoitc> mmm is there an updated howto install kvm for karmic ? any package that would allow me to install all in one ?
<gavintlgold> I also don't like how it's offset. I understand you need to have it for the brightness and volume indicators, but it doesn't look good
<gavintlgold> it REALLY should just slide down when those pop up, but it's probably too hard to code
<jimpop> here's what someone needs to do... set a MOTD wit 50 lines to FreeNode... and then let everyone fireup xchat and complain
<jimpop> i dropped my work vpn and when it reconnected xchat delivered ~43 notifications that each took ~3 mins to clear... i had that damn thing popping up on the screen for almost an hour
<gavintlgold> jimpop, I belive they would blame the application for that, since it's not using notifications properly
<jimpop> probably... that is easier than fixing it
<gavintlgold> jimpop, empathy, for example, only displays the most recent line of someone you're chatting with
<gavintlgold> It's still not an ideal situation
<shadeslayer> jimpop: file a bug/wishlist against it if you dont like it
<shadeslayer> jimpop: dont just rant along.....
<jimpop> pfft those go no where
<gavintlgold> I would prefer an integrated notifications panel with a button in the corner (like kde's cashew thing) with simple notifications, and you click the corner button to interact. the notifications could also collapse and expand on hover
<jimpop> there was a time when filing a bug meant something...
<shadeslayer> jimpop: ive always seen my suggestions go somewhere.... in the dump or being marked as a duplicate
<shadeslayer> jimpop: give it a try....
<jimpop> been there, done that.
<gavintlgold> the entire system should be reworked so that supports notification -> task actions
<gavintlgold> for instance, 1 New Email, you should be able to read it with one click of a button, in exactly the same manner you can update or see a new empathy message
<jimpop> and if, for some reason, you get 100 new emails the notification system shouldn't go bonkers
<gavintlgold> I'm not sure if this exists already, but it should be: giving notifications "classes" just like windows have. So you could group notifications by application, so they update immediately if something changes
<jimpop> excellent idea gavintlgold
<gavintlgold> hmm. my computer is hibernating in 4 mins, so goodbye for now ;)
<Flasbang73> can someone help me with karmic wubi install i keep getting and error here's my log for it http://paste.ubuntu.com/297669/
<Flasbang73> tell me if your looking at it so i dont sit here for no reason
<BluesKaj> wubi isn't ready for karmic , afaik jaunty is the latest official option
<Flasbang73> but the ISO comes with a wubi file for 9.10
<BluesKaj> really ?
<Flasbang73> ya really
<Flasbang73> did some1 check out my log?
<BluesKaj> Flasbang73, ISO file ?
<Flasbang73> yes
<Flasbang73> u know a cd image
<BluesKaj> wubi has an installer
<Flasbang73> i know but 9.10 comes with a wubi file in the ISO
<Flasbang73> wait a sec imgetting a screen shot
<BluesKaj> wuhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/440927
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/440927)
<BluesKaj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/440927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440927 in wubi "9.10 beta wubi.exe wants another iso than the one it is extracted from" [Low,Confirmed]
<JoshuaL> someone who synced his windows mobile phone under karmic?
<BluesKaj> Flasbang73, afaik wubi is a windows exe file, you run the ubuntu installer after opening the exe file and choose which distro to install
<Flasbang73> well the error i get is something about bcdedit.exe
<Flasbang73> i know bcdedit has to do with the boot menu where you choose what OS you want to boot inBluesKaj,
<Flasbang73> did anyone even look at my error log?
<Flasbang73> im just goning to leave soon since it seems like you don't want to help me
<BluesKaj> bcd is a windows boot manager, that works with jaunty , but karmic may not be setup to run from bcd
<Flasbang73> well i was trying to make a poor mans install with another OS and i had to mess around with bcdedit in the command prompt but never succeeded
<Flasbang73> sorry this conversation is going in to windows topics
<BluesKaj> well, I recommend you install jaunty first then upgrad ein 10 days when karmic becomes official
<Flasbang73> ok but is there a way i can update without ruining my mbr or using wubi again?
<Flasbang73> so i can keep all my files from jaunty
<Flasbang73> what ever don't answer me im leaving
<BluesKaj> I would uninstall wubi , choose start , accessories , dos prompt , fixmbr
<Ian_Corne> lol what a jerk
<BluesKaj> leave if you want , we're volunteers , we won't be hurt if you do :)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, boo hoo .. he left :)
<thiebaude> wow, that person had an atitude
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, I guess he thought we were lucky that he graced us with his prescence :)
<thiebaude> haha
 * thiebaude next one,lol
<BluesKaj> he's prolly over at #windows , pulling the same stunt
<del_diablo> What stunt O.o?!
<BluesKaj> del_diablo, scroll up and read about Flasbang73
<[31d1]_> tell us if you scrolled up so we're not sitting here for no reason
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> bbiab ... mailbox
<del_diablo> BluesKaj: joined the rom AFTER he had said "what ever don't answer me im leaving"
<del_diablo> :P
<thiebaude> del_diablo, yea i just caught that part only
<Strogg_> hello, is grsync working today ?, someone is using it ?
<mersault> what's the best method for getting a version of IE running on 9.10? I remember years ago there was the ies4linux effort, but haven't needed IE in ages (but do now).
<thiebaude> mersault, i also did that one time ie4linux, must tell you that it was awful
<mersault> thiebaude, ie is aweful, but alas I need to run it. What other options are there? I'm not really interested in paying for crossover office just for IE
<del_diablo> mersault:  i am only curious of what your going to use it for.
<thiebaude> mersault, the only way for me was ie4linux
<mersault> del_diablo, the page I use for submitting expenses here at work.
<thiebaude> mersault, i wonder if you can use wine for ie
<mersault> it uses some IE only ASP crap.
<del_diablo> mersault: *facepalm* Ok, guys this got a legitimate reason. We need to help him :P
<thiebaude> ie4linux
<del_diablo> mersault: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<mersault> I wouldn't expect a back-office vendor who deals with financials to support a secure web browser, eh :)
<del_diablo> Well, everytime i hear about shit like that its just pure facepalm.....
<mersault> del_diablo, that throws a google alert about it being a malicious site... weird
<del_diablo> Well, is it weird?
<del_diablo> IE = malware
<thiebaude> mersault, yea, i just tried it and the same thing
<del_diablo> i can't image any reason why it would not be flagged as otherwise :P
<thiebaude> del_diablo, lol
<mersault> ick, that project hasn't updated since 06
<thiebaude> mersault, thats a hmm moment
<mersault> vmware might soon be the easiest solution
<mersault> I can boot a guest once every month, I guess
<ineuw> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 but the installation failed to update the kernel.  How can I fix it?
<del_diablo> mersault: So will it be 98, ME or 2000 on that VM? :P
<khtaam> ineuw, you upgraded from jaunty?
<mersault> del_diablo, I think I actually have a VM of the IS supplied XP install around here somewhere
<del_diablo> mersault: Cheers
<ineuw> khaatam, from the update manager
<ineuw> sorry, I updated from 9.04
<ineuw> as you can tell, I am new to linux
<khtaam> there are several bugs reported for this in launch pad, (jaunty is code name for 9.04)
<ineuw> khaatam, yes. I also reported the resultant errors, (no sound) and the launchpad replied that the kernel is wrong.
<ineuw> is is possible to fix?
<dhuv> hello all
<dhuv> I am trying to use the Facebook plugin with Kopete and am seeing that it usually does not connect. Usually after an update to Kopete via apt, it will work the first time, then stop after a disconnect
<dhuv> is anyone else seeing this? is there a workaround?
<coz_> hey guys..... software center.... doesnt seem to be a way to tell if anything is in stalled or not..no tick boxes..no info bubbles..am I missing something?
<coz_> nevermind  lol
<Ng> is it just me or did notify-osd's font get all tiny today?
<mbeierl> Oh, dear... how do I safely unmount an ipod now?  I "ejected" it, but it still says "do not disconnect" on the device, but it's not mounted anywhere anymore.  The /dev/sdbX still show up though....
<xrandr> mbeierl: type 'mount' in a terminal. see if it shows up there
<xrandr> if it doesn't you can safely eject it
<mbeierl> xrandr: thanks - it did not, and I ended up rebooting for another reason, which made me extra sure that I could remove it ;)
<xrandr> no problem, wish i saw it sooner, would have saved you a reboot :)
<xrandr> mbeierl: i'll try and pay attentio here more :)
<mbeierl> xrandr: I just wasn't sure if there was a change in device handling that "eject" or "unmount" would leave the usb device still showing up in /dev/ and somehow "unsafe" to remove...  thanks for replying though... I didn't wait long after posting before rebooting... impatient though I am...
<frandieguez> Hi to all! I'm translating ubuntu to galician language and I think two weeks ago I translate the package ibus but this isn't showed translated at my karmic-box. Has someone some information about this package?
<xrandr> mbeierl: no problem. Have a good one :)
<mbeierl> thanks
<BluesKaj> mbeierl, install the device notifier from widgets
<gurut> a
<mbeierl> b?
<gurut> Sorry misstyped :)
<mbeierl> I "C"...
<gurut> LOL
<mbeierl> I was waiting to see if anyone else was going to take it up....
<gurut> !release candidate
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gurut> !rc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<gurut> Ah Thursday :)
<gurut> Is there a page for information about when mirrors are down/up for the apt repositories?
<MightyTweek> gurut: is this what you're looking for? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<mbeierl> anyone having problems with Java applications not "taking" mouse clicks?  For example Eclipse "find" window - I have to double or triple click the "Find Next" before it will work...
<gurut> No but I have problems with qt applications loosing keyboard focus
<gurut> when running gnome
<mbeierl> gurut: gnome here too and the focus stealing is way out of whack I find.  pidgin takes focus when I don't want it to, but if it's on another workspace and someone's msging me, it won't notify me at all... ?
<rrva_> How can I find out if I am using real-time scheduling for pulseaudio?
<mbeierl> rrva_: first question would be are you a member of the pulse-rt group?
<rrva_> no such group
<mbeierl> rrva_: sorry - there /used/ to be one in 9.04... my bad
<rrva_> pulse-access,audio membership fine
<rrva_> mbeierl: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/pa-in-ubuntu.html
<rrva_> sigh
<knome> any idea why flash (youtube) doesn't work on 64-bit karmic?
<Twigathy> wtf? How is he so upset over one change in the default config??
<Twigathy> woops, bad tla....
<jbeitler> why in bloddy H#$$ does 9.10 keep trying to take away my PDF printer after every update? is there a better one than Cups-PDF or are they not going to support it anymore?
<del_diablo> Oh bloody fuck, does anybody here have acces to actually report bugs? I have been unable the last 5-6 hours :(
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darthanubis> knome, because you can't follow directions?
<darthanubis> !flash | knome
<ubottu> knome: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<knome> darthanubis, i have followed several directions.
<jbeitler> wow there really is no such thing as freedom of speech anymore is there
<darthanubis> well flash for 64bit works beautifully
<darthanubis> jbeitler, learn what freedom of speech actually is. This aint YOUR channel. it's family friendly.
<jimpop> lol
<jbeitler> this aint.. ok peace out rednecks
<jimpop> when's Clippy going to show up
<jimpop> Ubuntu Bob can't be far behind
<darthanubis> "rednecks"?
<del_diablo> Have anybody in the channel reported any bugs the last few hours?
<knome> darthanubis, really, you don't have to be rude even if i asked the same question than other people. i have tried to solve it out myself and i don't expect anyone, even volunteer, behaving like that. if you don't want to help, then please don't reply.
<darthanubis> del_diablo, check #ubuntu-bugs
<darthanubis> knome, where was I "rude' dude?
<del_diablo> darthanubis: Was that one not for the bug stumping days?
<knome> darthanubis, "you can't follow directions" ?
<darthanubis> I answered your question, and pointed you in the right direction.
<darthanubis> It was a question. Don't wear your emotions on your sleeve. Instead why not share what 'directions" you followed?
<darthanubis> del_diablo, I don't follow you?
<del_diablo> darthanubis: Just what i got told last time i entered the channel.
<darthanubis> del_diablo, I only pointed there because I thikn they would know about the status of launchpad or even #launchpad
<darthanubis> launchpad has been flaky for me as well
<knome> darthanubis, i checked all the items on that page, but none of them fixes my problem. am i still not able to follow directions or can you admit that i might have some tougher problem than just not being able installing a package?
<darthanubis> knome, I can help you, are you ready?
<knome> darthanubis, yes.
<darthanubis> I don't use the flash that comes with Ubuntu, since I run x64
<darthanubis> I use flash from Adobe
<darthanubis> open synaptic and remove all flash
<knome> i tried downloading the libflashplugin.so from adobe labs and copied that to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<knome> and removed all other flashes.
<darthanubis> wrong folder
<jimpop> right folder?
<knome> i also tried ~/.mozilla/plugins
<del_diablo> darthanubis: Its still valid as for plugins?
<darthanubis> copy it to ~./mozilla/plugins
<knome> but no luck there either.
<darthanubis> one sec
<hsarci> when i have no network applications open system monitor still reports that im sending/recieving about 100-200 byte/s on average....why is that????
<shawn_> Hmm has anyone been having problems with ext4?
<DaZ> hsarci: spyware
<knome> darthanubis, btw, the adobe page says my flash is installed, but youtube still doesn't work.
<darthanubis> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<del_diablo> hsarci: Bug with network drivers
<darthanubis> knome,  ok weird
<knome> darthanubis, youtube works, if i open a popup window for the video.
<DaZ> shawn_: it's hard to recover data on it >:
<knome> darthanubis, but not inline.
<knome> also many other flash sites don't work either
<darthanubis> knome are you sure you have no other default flashinstalled?
<hsarci> daz, -_-
<knome> darthanubis, yes, i checked that as well
<hsarci> del_diablo, are u speculating are is this a fact?
<DaZ> hsarci: <3
<darthanubis> knome, that's all I can come up with, it that maybe you missed something
<shawn_> DaZ so is ext3... I just mean actual failures and stuff... Is it safe to use?
<del_diablo> hsarci: I had this, even with the wlan turned of and no acces point it still claimed so. So that is why i believe that
<DaZ> shawn_: it is
<knome> darthanubis, i've at least triple checked everything and tried every possible solution.
<darthanubis> did you remove the plugin from /lib/mozilla/plugins
<DaZ> but i used btrfs on my desktop so i have different definition of safe :f
<knome> darthanubis, yes.
<hsarci> del_diablo, i see, well my "wlan" activity light is flashing as well was that the same case with you?
<Frickelpit> knome: try sudo updatedb and then locate libflashplayer.so.
<knome> Frickelpit, i've done that twice
<darthanubis> knome, well you may have to start from scratch
<knome> darthanubis, meaning what?
<darthanubis> remove all instances of the plugins everywhere
<darthanubis> and only put the plugin in the mozilla/plugin folder in your home directory
<darthanubis> of course retart Firefox as well
<tbone> I have a little situation that probably is pretty easy to fix, but i haven't done it yet.  I am using karmic and am using a ppa anyway it installs updated dependency nvida 1.95 something, instead of the karmic default.  Now i goto install myth and it wont install unmet dependencies.  I tried to force mythtv-frontend but that don't work.  Suggestions
<knome> darthanubis, just did that. it's not fixing my flash.
<darthanubis> make sure that mozilla directory is the HIDDEN mozilla folder
<hsarci> del_diablo, sorry if u had a repsone for me i missed it....
<knome> darthanubis, yes, i'm sure it's the .mozilla folder
<darthanubis> good
<knome> darthanubis, more ideas?
<darthanubis> knome, I'm stumped. Sounds as though you did everything right. Do you have any script blocking plugins install in FF?
<del_diablo> hsarci: I don't got anything on the laptop, i just had conky in the bakground. Sending some 22-44 bytes and getting 22-44 bytes each second, or so it claims. With no point of acces to a network, and not turned on.... How can it send? :P
<darthanubis> Anything other than a default system?
<knome> darthanubis, nope.
<hsarci> del_diablo, is there anyway to see what process is responsible for the activitiy?
<darthanubis> knome, did you install ubuntu-restricted pacakge?
<hsarci> del_diablo, or is there anyway to actually look at the packets that are being sent?
<darthanubis> sorry
<darthanubis> knome, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras??
<knome> darthanubis, yes, it is installed
<rubenset> :O!!
<guntbert> hsarci: you might want to use iptraf
<rubenset> привет
<darthanubis> when you search synaptic for "flash" which applications does it show installed?
<rubenset> hi
<rubenset> :P
<darthanubis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<guntbert> !info iptraf | hsarci
<hsarci> guntbert, thanks ill look into it
<ubottu> hsarci: iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-6build1 (karmic), package size 167 kB, installed size 756 kB
<knome> darthanubis, gnash
<darthanubis> knome, lol, dude remove that:)
<darthanubis> knome, you have to use one or the other not adobe flash AND gnash
<knome> darthanubis, hmm. that apparently fixed it.
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> as it should
<knome> darthanubis, earlier it's not been a problem
<darthanubis> my work is done here
<darthanubis> ;)
<knome> darthanubis, any idea what might have been changed?
<darthanubis> I just told you
<darthanubis> knome, you have to use one or the other not adobe flash AND gnash
<knome> darthanubis, yes, but in jaunty i had both installed, and my flash worked.
<knome> darthanubis, what has changed in karmic?
<rmm_> honestly, why is gnash available in downstream?
<dx00> Hello! I have just installed ubuntu 9.10 and it won´t install .deb packages... this is what I get http://img21.imageshack.us/i/skrmbildgdebigtk.png/ (not sure what it means in english) is says somethin like: dpkg could not find file identification options for...
<dx00> hello btw
<rubenset> stäng!
<rubenset> xD
<traskbryant> No icons appear for me under the System menu, however they do appear in all other menus, and sub-menus (including sub-menus of the System menu).
<gorthaug> hi
<gorthaug> traskbryant: it's happend to me too
<traskbryant> I hope it's not supposed to be like that?
<gorthaug> yes... i waiting for a update  :)
<plb1> I'm trying to setup a Xen hypervisor on my Karmic machine and I get a "Early Fatal Page Fault" error from Xen when it tries to load.
<gorthaug> i've a Ensoniq 5880B Sound Card, the output sound it's working but i can hear the input sound... it's works in ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD, anybody can help me?
<dergringo> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre -> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<dergringo> What happend? :)
<plb1> dergringo: do you have restricted packages enabled? do you have multiverse enabled?
<gorthaug> dergringo: i'm donwloading this package now... try to use other repo
<gorthaug> Des:1 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/multiverse sun-java6-jre 6-15-1 [6421kB]
<dergringo> Here is my sources.list : http://pastebay.com/62588
<dergringo> oh typo :D
<dergringo> oops sorry :)
<SonorKaj> dergringo, remove the # from 3 and 4
<dergringo> SonorKaj, no. it's ok now. there was a typo -> mutliverse :) But thanks
<SonorKaj> dergringo, the # makes apt bypass the[at repos
<SonorKaj> err that
<dergringo> I know. I don't need them now so I commented them out
<SonorKaj> why
<dergringo> There are no backports yet and I don't need the partner repo. so less is more
<knome> darthanubis, thanks for the help. see you!
<SonorKaj> dergringo, strange , the repos won't autoinstall any apps that you don't want even if they're uncommented ...i don;t get it
<gorthaug> dergringo: try other repo, from other country
<dergringo> Guys. Thank you but the problem is solved. I had a typo in sources.list. sun-java6 is up and running.
<gorthaug> well, now, can anybody help me whit my Ensoniq 5880B? i don't have input sound
<Twigathy> !releasecycle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releasecycle
<Twigathy> poo
<SonorKaj> !schedule |  Twigathy
<ubottu> Twigathy: A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Twigathy> ahha, thank you. I found that page anyway :)
<franzmaximilian> Re: Topic.  I just updated online Xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10beta  inside a VirtualBox 3.0.8 It seems to work fine!
<franzmaximilian> Haven't tested much up to now, but audio seems to work nicely
<SonorKaj> gorthaug, alsamixer in the terminal , make sure inputs are at70% and unmuted
<gorthaug> SonorKaj: thanks it's work
<damien> is there any way of cleaning up the nautilus Place menu in karmic? it's terribly messy
<damien> it lists a Floppy Drive and has two items for things i have in my fstab that i found as a user (and not at boot)
<franzmaximilian> My new Xubuntu KK is faster than JJ. I like it!
<mbeierl> fyi: anyone having problem with java mouse click (touched on briefly earlier) it's bug #452938
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/452938)
<sebsebseb> hi
<Panzer> I have a laptop with a RTL8101E nic.  I have tried to compile the driver from realtek on both 9.04 and 9.10.  On both it errors with r8101.ko no such file.
<CydeSwype> has anyone noticed how awesome ubuntu one integration is in karmic?
<CydeSwype> i just noticed that tomboy notes now has an option to sync to ubuntu one
<CydeSwype> so i can have synced tomboy notes across my machines...
<CydeSwype> that's so darn cool!
<CydeSwype> </fanboy>
<dupondje> I just pray they will fix the aptitude bug :D
<SonorKaj> !ndiswrapper | Panzer
<ubottu> Panzer: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Panzer> SonorKaj: the wireless works GREAT.
<Panzer> I am having issues with the wired connection
<Flaccology> question: I use Ubuntu 9.10. When I try to boot up Ubuntu, it says something about forcing a check and it has tried X # of times to mount some drive. How do I resolve this issue?
<hggdh> Flaccology: look at dmesg, or /var/log/kern.log, and find out which FS is triggering the fsck
<hggdh> and go from there
<koshari> will the desktop live disc be ready come showtime?
<rabidweezle> umm, is karmic still using usplash?
<SonorKaj> Panzer, ok, that's unusual , what network manager , the default ?
<MrSchmo> back when i was using ubuntu 7.xx the upgrade always seem to have some bugs and some program not working. with fresh installation, it clear all of that, but its a plain to reinstallation and reconfigure you setting all the time. are upgrades still like that? is there any other better way to do this?
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<dupondje> MrSchmo: the upgrade should work without problems
<silentnights> hi I have a problem with my new laptop. My wifi is not working. Can anyone help me pls??
<silentnights> it's lenovo t500
<silentnights> I think the wifi is intel 5100
<dupondje> silentnights: could you pastebin output of dmesg / lspci -vv
<silentnights> yeah. just a moment
 * xrandr is away: laying down
<silentnights> dmesg > http://pastebin.ca/1633711
<rabidweezle> how do I enable xsplash?
<silentnights> lspci > http://pastebin.ca/1633713
<silentnights> Anything else dupondje?
<mzz> rabidweezle: by installing karmic, pretty much
<rabidweezle> I installed karmic
<rabidweezle> it's using usplash in ubuntu-studio
<mzz> rabidweezle: afaik "xsplash" is just the animation below a ubuntu logo you get before gdm shows, and it's on by default
<dupondje> silentnights: what Wifi you have ?
<silentnights> It's intel. and i think it's intel 5100
<silentnights> my laptop is lenovo t500 and thats what i found about it
<rabidweezle> when I do a sudo apt-get install xsplash, it actually wants to install, and last time I did an update, it updated usplash :/
<mzz> rabidweezle: so install it? Doing that might suffice
 * rabidweezle installs it, and sees if it enables itself
<dupondje> silentnights: #
<dupondje> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
<dupondje> seems badly supported
<rabidweezle> brb, rebooting to see if it works...
<ageeb> does anyone know if the updates after 9.10beta install get rolled into the final release or do they stay as 'updates' to download after install?
<Jeruvy> the updates will take you into final from beta
<silentnights> dupondje: so what i should do? ifconfig does not realise it
<ageeb> i don't understand that.... so they get rolled into it?
<mzz> ageeb: I'm not sure I understand the question correctly. If I understand the question correctly the answer is a counterquestion: why do you think they wouldn't be?
<ageeb> because they aren't now...
<mzz> ok, I officially don't understand what you're talking about
<ageeb> let me back up...
<ageeb> lol
<mzz> what isn't what now?
<Jeruvy> please do
<ageeb> network-manager is borked when i install karmic
<ageeb> after an update it works
<mzz> ok
<ageeb> what i'm wondering, is if those updates get rolled into final or not
<Jeruvy> final won't regress...
<mzz> why wouldn't they be?
<dupondje> silentnights: check of example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126
<dupondje> there isn't just a driver availible :(
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/401126)
<mzz> ageeb: if they wouldn't be why do you think new images are produced for rc/final?
<dupondje> silentnights: also check http://lnv.lithium.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/New-T500-no-wifi-drivers/td-p/132773;jsessionid=FA80378F53509E0D715A69DD9EE44543
<mzz> ageeb: and I still don't understand what "they aren't now" means
<ageeb> i'm not sure what it takes to encorporate them into a new image, but if that were that case, i would have assumed they got built in as bugs were fixed
<ageeb> like daily builds
<ageeb> but i'
<ageeb> *i'm not familiar with the setup
<mzz> ageeb: there are newer cd images available somewhere, iirc
<mzz> ageeb: I still don't understand your point though. Do you mean you would expect the beta install cd to fetch more packages from the network and fewer of them from the cd?
<ageeb> wow, i can't believe i'm so difficult to understand.
<ageeb> umm... here's how i see things
<Jeruvy> I think you're overcomplicating this.  The 'release' will just be 'final snapshot'.
<ageeb> at the moment, there are 5xx updates for me after the install of the beta
<ageeb> i'm curious if they get 'built' into the final .iso or stay as updates
<Jeruvy> for most of us, we'll wait a while before we install 'release' to wait for new patches to update 'after' install/upgrade
<ageeb> why wouldn't they be? well, i could ask why aren't they already :)
<mzz> ageeb: because those updates came out after the cd you installed from was built?
<jcastro> they will be built into the CDs
<jcastro> they are already in the daily iso's
<silentnights> dupondje: Thank you so much. I am trying the driver from the first post. I will let you know in a couple minutes if it's working
<mzz> ageeb: I want to just say "yes", but that you're asking about this at all makes me suspect I don't understand the question
<ageeb> jcastro: thanks i got the answer, just tryin to show my convoluted vision :)
<mzz> ageeb: although of course especially if you install a while after final is released it won't actually help you that much in number of updates installed
<mzz> ageeb: if the beta cd had version X of some package, the final cd has version Y, and version Z comes out as an update after final is released, you have to grab Z whether you install from the beta or the final cd
<mzz> ageeb: (package updates aren't incremental, so this only helps for packages that are updated between beta and final, and not updated after final)
<ageeb> version x borks me from getting updates period.  i NEED version y in the final to get z down the road
<spiraliz> can anyone tell me what version of sort karmics ships with ?
<mzz> ageeb: that'd happen, and I still don't understand why you're asking, unless part of your question is actually "why isn't the install process grabbing updates from the net at install time"
<mzz> spiraliz: packages.ubuntu.com can
<spiraliz> mzz, thnx
<ageeb> i don't know if it's accceptable that all the bugs being found get fixed and stay as updates to download after install, or get rolled into a new image
<mzz> the cd contains the latest version available in karmic at the time the image is created, which is shortly before release, if I'm not completely confused
<SonorKaj> ageeb, check your sources.list for the same repos as the daily builds provide
<SnakDoc> i am running karmic anyone know why i would have a little  mouse showing while it boots and how to change that to  default
<RabidWeezle> okay, think I figured it out, remove uslash, then install xsplash, because if you leave usplash on there it won't boot without recovery mode xD
<ageeb> i have too many people confused.  I'm going back a bit. bear with me
<ageeb> after a fresh install of 9.10 beta today, network-manager doesn't let me setup wireless connections for some odd reason
<mzz> RabidWeezle: regular desktop ubuntu installs and uses both
<ageeb> there is an update to network-manager that fixes it, but i have to drive somewhere to get cat5 connection to get updates
<RabidWeezle> yeah, ubuntustudio doesn't :/
<ageeb> i'm curious if that 'fix' will be in the final iso or stay as a fix that is acceptable to just download
<SonorKaj> ageeb, try wicd
<ageeb> ?
<jcastro> if you got it in an update, it will be on the final CD
<SonorKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<ageeb> jcastro: beautiful summary.  ty
<ageeb> ubottu: ty also
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty also
<RabidWeezle> anyone remember the name of the gnome desktop widgets app?
<zniavre> thewidgetfactory ?
<RabidWeezle> could be
 * RabidWeezle checks
<RabidWeezle> hrm, not it, this app has a bunch of widgets you can put on the desktop like monitors, applets, etc
 * RabidWeezle gets ubuntu-tweak, it's in there somewhere
<zniavre> screenlets
<hunt577> Hi guys
<hunt577> How do you all like this beta version of 9.10?
<silentnights> dupondje: I have to download kernel source. My connection is slow so I will have to do it later when i get a better wired connection.
<silentnights> Thanks a lot for all the help. :-)
<hunt577> Is 9.10 beta stable?
<sebsebseb> hunt577: no
<sebsebseb> not properly stable yet
<sebsebseb> hunt577: The release candidate will be much more stable
<hunt577> thanks seb
<SonorKaj> sebsebseb,, hunt577 , i find it stable except for the broken notifier
<cirdan_> hey all
<cirdan_> trying to fix grub after updating to 9.10, seems /dev/disk/by-uuid is missing
<SonorKaj> legacy-grub or grub2
<cirdan_> was legacy, now only grub2
<sebsebseb> cirdan_: oh you upgraded  so an Ext3 9.04 install?
<cirdan_> nope, xfs
<sebsebseb> cirdan_: oh you use xfs, how come?
<cirdan_> because i've used it since before it was in mainline
<sebsebseb> cirdan_: Also apparnatlly you don't get or don't just get Grub 2 on 9.04 upgrades
<cirdan_> it's fast and has worked
<cirdan_> i know, i just manually installed it
<sebsebseb> cirdan_: Yeah I hear it  can be or is better than Ext4
<sebsebseb> ,but not that many use XFS I guess
<sebsebseb> cirdan_: yes that's why they don't do Grub 2 on upgrade, because installing a new version or trying to, can cause issues
<cirdan_> sebsebseb: the error was on the first reboot after the upgrade, w/o touching grub myself
<cirdan_> should i try installing 2.6.31-14?
<sebsebseb> cirdan_: I guess maybe you need to edit the Grub file, which is no longer menu.lst
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  cirdan_
<ubottu> cirdan_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cirdan_> i just wonder why it can't boot by uuid anymore
<SonorKaj> cirdan_, /dev/scdr0 ?
<cirdan_> by default it was booting from uuid, but now when it can't, and drops me into ash, i do ls /dev/disk and there's no more by-uuid
<cirdan_> booted from a cd right now, updating the kernel and maybe that will help
<SonorKaj> or /dev/scd0
<SonorKaj> cirdan_, sorry but I don't understand the advantages of using  nondefault file system
<cirdan_> that's ok :)
<cirdan_> i've been using it since ext2 was still new
<koshari> are there any 9.10 64bit live isos yet?
<komputes> has anybody reported damaged hardware/bios due to upgrades on hardy?
<Bluey> i having several problems with 9.10 grub takes several minutes to load - in addition it's complaining about the reiserfs I have installed - fresh install, and reformatted -- 64 bit beta...
<cirdan_> so... even with the latest kernel, for some reason /dev/disk/by-uuid does not exist when booting the system
<cirdan_> gonna try to disable uuid now
<SonorKaj> Bluey, ext4 is best with karmic afaik
<Bluey> suggestions?
<koshari> Bluey ext4?
<Bluey> SonorKaj: I didn't like the write commit times for ext4 why I choose reiser -- have always used it in the past..
<koshari> Bluey hasnt grub been updated to grub2 in 9.10?
<SonorKaj> well i suppose using a unrecommended fs , then one has to espect some probs
<SonorKaj> expect
<Bluey> koshari: yes
<koshari> Bluey maybe try grub instead of grub2?
<Bluey> SonorKaj: when did reiser fall out of favour?  I've been using it for years...
<stpere> Bluey: when he killed someone?
<koshari> Bluey i think about the time he killed his wife and went to jail
<SonorKaj> it will install on ext3, some ppl aren't aware that ext4 is default unless they formay from the live cd while doing a clean install
<SonorKaj> format
<SonorKaj> Bluey, dunno for sure , but it's been a couple of yrs at least
<Bluey> well I will monitor it -- I guess at this point I can always make it ext4 - but the possibility of data loss seems much higher with delayed writes.
<cirdan_> ok looks like this now... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1284194
<cirdan_> :/
 * xrandr is back
<mzz> scary
<mersault> How do I configure extra kernel options with the new grub2?
<mzz> mersault: /etc/default/grub iirc (and run update-grub2 afterwards)
<mzz> mersault: specifically GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, I think. Alternatively read and/or hack up /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<mersault> mzz: yeah, I found the options in /etc/default/grub, which seems the cleaner way of doing it.
<mzz> yep
 * xrandr wonders if they'll ever come out with ext5 :)
<mzz> but if you need to do something fancy with different options for different kernels you'd probably have to hack up 10_linu
<mzz> 10_linux even
<mzz> xrandr: not soon, see btrfs
<xrandr> mzz: i like ext4... it's actually quite fast :)
<mzz> sure
<mzz> btrfs has new features though (mainly snapshots)
<SonorKaj> btrfs is for those wanting to live dangerously
<mzz> sure, but it'll stabilize eventually
<mzz> (I'm not using it yet either)
<SonorKaj> ext4 is fine so far , but i'm not a tweak sqeezer
<SonorKaj> squeezer
<mersault> anyone here tried downgrading to grub-legacy?
<ElijahCMenifee> the only problem with xfs is no tools for reducing partions on LVM
<SonorKaj> actually grub-legacy doesn't do too well on karmic from most reports
<oldude67> i actually didnt mind grub-legacy, but i understand their reasons for trying to improve it as well.
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-21
<mersault> well, unfortunately I don't think any of the Xen tools support grub2, so to boot a paravirtualized 9.10 domU, I think I'm going to have to try and pull off using grub-legacy
<cirdan_> ElijahCMenifee: yes the only problem with it is it can't shrink, only grow
<oldude67> mersault, well i think i remember someone saying there was a way to go back to it, and that its posted in the forums some where but not sure where.
<koshari> how does DeviceKit go detecting hotswapped sata disks?
<gcl_> Argh, my sound card isn't appearing in the list of hardware devices in the sound preferences window. It was working perfectly in the live cd but after installing it isn't being detected anymore. Any ideas? I've tried compiling 1.0.21 from source but to no avail.
<SonorKaj> actually i tried to back to grub -legacy but I had some errors that forced me to reinstall grub2...don't recall exactly what now
<wirechief> lots of information in these:
<wirechief> Have you looked at these?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2  also http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<wirechief> Introduction
<wirechief> i think that Introduction belongs on the url line
<wirechief> im not exactly thrilled with grub2 but it looks like its here to stay.
<RussellAlan> daily update = niiiiice
<Bluey> if I am getting a "grub rescue" prompt - can I assume it will never work?
<wirechief> i wonder if the fix for ext4 and grub2 if there is a dirty shutdown has finally been put into the latest daily.
<Bluey> well I am dead in the saddle...
<SonorKaj> update-grub
 * mersault reboots into his hopefully grub-legacied 9.10
<mersault> we have liftoff!
<cirdan> grats
<cirdan> hmm i wish apt-get had a progress meter, so i knew how many packages were left
<RussellAlan> Hey guys, I know wrong forum for this question, but im in retard mode... how can i get ip for my nameservers? I can't seem to do it in name.com management
<mzz> RussellAlan: you lost me at name.com
<RussellAlan> lol
<RussellAlan> hey mzz, how are you?
<mzz> lost
<RussellAlan> hah, uhm, i'm simple trying to find the ip of my nameservers.
<RussellAlan> via terminal or whatever.
<cirdan> hmm didn't whois ns1.foo.com used to work?
<mzz> well, it depends on your definition of "mine"
<wirechief> ive used 4.2.2.1 for a pinch, when i couldnt find mine, they are located in resolv.conf
<cirdan> RussellAlan: cat /etc/resolv.conf?
<RussellAlan> mzz: are you messing with me?
<mzz> RussellAlan: do you mean you have a domain and your registrar needs to know the nameservers to use with it, or you have an internet connection and your os/programs need to know which ones to use to look up names?
<RussellAlan> cirdan: ?
<mzz> RussellAlan: because for the former you'd have to run your own nameservers, or get someone to run them for you, while for the latter you want your *isp*s name servers :)
<RussellAlan> i, myself need the ip of 3 nameservers of, my own domain, so i can redirect a different domain to this ip
<cirdan> whois foo.com?
<mzz> RussellAlan: then that depends on who's providing that service for you, and you should ask them, afaik
<RussellAlan> right, i'll give a backlog... lol
<mzz> although this kind of networking isn't really my area of expertise either
<RussellAlan> thats not the problem, lol but thanks for your confusiong ;-)
 * cirdan wanders around lost
<RussellAlan> cirdan: yeah, that should work, i just have had not much sleep and too much to drink last night... brain went mush.
<mzz> "whois" can tell you what the nameservers for the existing domain(s) are, but simply pointing one domain at different nameservers won't do what you want unless those domain servers know how to answer queries for the other domain
<RussellAlan> I just like asking questions like this, because then i go into terminal and do work i normally wouldnt do.
<RussellAlan> now that i think about it =D
<dakira> Xorg Question: since the dontzap option is not available anymore (in karmic) and handled by XKB: How do I re-enable the good old ctrl-alt-+ (plus) combo which reset the resolution to the default (e.g. when a game didn't return from its 800x600 res)?
<RussellAlan> i love the new upgrade... it's the best yet because it jacked up my windows partition... which is what i needed
<dakira> RussellAlan: lol
<RussellAlan> ;-)
<RussellAlan> nice cover up huh?
<RussellAlan> I found the Manage Name Servers button in my registrar
<jbuncher> Is anyone running into Bug #449888?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449888 in network-manager-applet "[karmic] network manager gnome does not remember wpa enterprise hidden network passwords over reboot, need to re-create network profile each time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449888
 * BUGabundo $ echo sleep > /proc/sys/human/BUGabundo; reboot
<test34> nautilus[2128]: segfault at 18 ip 00000000004cc67e sp 00007fffd2cd9ae0 error 4 in nautilus[400000+1ae000]
<test34> while deleting 400 images
<tonyyarusso> Could someone explain to me how I can use rsync to download the final ISO images after release with less bandwidth impact?
<tonyyarusso> (I've heard other people say they've done that in the past)
<mzz> bandwidth impact?
<mzz> compared to what?
<mzz> I'd expect rsync to be comparable-ish to plain old ftp/http bandwidth-wise for this use case
<test34> tonyyarusso, use torrent or some not busy mirrors
<Guest34396> if you use it pre release it supposedly only downloads the changes to the disk, thus using less bandwidth
<tonyyarusso> mzz: compared to wget/http
<mzz> rsync can do that if they're many files and only some of them changed
<tonyyarusso> test34: The torrents take a while to get going on release day
<test34> tonyyarusso, you could extract the iso and use rsync
<mzz> no wait, apparently I lied
<mzz> sec
<tonyyarusso> I was under the impression rsync could "see" the changes inside of the ISO - I'm not aware of an extracted copy on the servers to compare against.
<test34> (a previous ISO)
<tonyyarusso> Right, I would be updating a daily build from earlier
<mzz> still, I wonder how well that works on the whole iso
<mzz> I'd expect it to work fairly well on the files the iso is built out of, but am not aware of the iso being available for rsync unpacked
 * xrandr wants a 50" LCD flatscreen for his next monitor :)   ... random thought for the day :)
<IndyGunFreak> how do you remove old entries in grub now?  seems menu.lst is gone
<mzz> uninstall old kernels, rerun update-grub2
<mzz> err, except the second step is automatic
<mzz> menu.lst is menu.cfg now, but it's normally autogenerated just like menu.lst was autogenerated
<xguru> menu.lst is now called grub.cfg    *i think*
<RussellAlan> I just plugged in my media card (sdcard) and i got no confirmation it was loaded.
<RussellAlan> where do i go to check that out?
<mzz> err, yes
<mzz> xguru's right
<RussellAlan> i think my sdcard got corrupt some how, still runs on phone but cant recognize it in kubuntu or windows
<xguru> bad sd drive?  got another chip to test?
<mzz> anything interesting about it in dmesg?
<Bluey> deep trouble - HELP
<IndyGunFreak> where do you uninstall the old kernels.. synaptic?
<Bluey> i accidentily installed 9.10 on my 1 t/b drive --
<mzz> IndyGunFreak: your favorite apt frontend
<mzz> IndyGunFreak: also, iirc the janitor can do it
<mzz> (administration -> computer janitor, that is)
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i used to always use autoremove to remove them, but i guess that doesn't work anymore
<Bluey> not a problem -but I don't want it there - ra gparted reformatted it, and when I try to boot off my hard drive with the 1 t/b drive disconnected, it goes into rescue mode...
<mzz> IndyGunFreak: iirc by default ubuntu does something to get them not autoremoved. There are probably ways to undo said something, but I haven't really dug into that.
<RussellAlan> Whats the package name for adobe air?
<IndyGunFreak> mzz, yeah, no big deal, looks like janitor will do the trick.
<mzz> Bluey: reinstall grub on the regular drive, probably (just boot off a cd, chroot in, then set up grub as desired)
<IndyGunFreak> hm, well now janitor is froze up.
<RussellAlan> Whats the package name for adobe air?
<test34> RussellAlan, no need to repeat
<Bluey> mzz: how to do re-run grub (i.e. what command do I give? grub install "/dev/hd0" ?
<RussellAlan> sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> does adobe air have a linux version?
<RussellAlan> That's what it is for I believe, to be multi platform.
<virtuald> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RussellAlan> http://get.adobe.com/air/
<RussellAlan> IndyGunFreak:
<xguru> RussellAlan: i found how on 9.04 not saying it will work on karmic   http://www.sucka.net/2009/07/ubuntu-9-04-64bit-adobe-air-install/
<xguru> *64bit as well
<IndyGunFreak> RussellAlan, well it has a linux package, downloda and install it
<RussellAlan> yeah i am trying, but i think that liist of commands xguru gave me is important.
<altavatar> I noticed a new notification icon that's reporting that one of my drives has "many bad sectors" it lists the hd model #, but all my drives are the same model. How can i find out which actual device has issues?
<cuddlefish> Hello, everyone! I am using Ubuntu One with one UNR Karmic computer and one regular Karmic. Completely different hardware. Anyways, the system tray icon shows 2 arrows with a !, then changes to a cloud with a ! . It always wants me to reauthenticate. I've authenticated about 25 times now, with no luck. Help, please?
<Bluey> it wants the file system - which is reiserfs how do I tell mount that?
<IndyGunFreak> RussellAlan, it seems to be installing fine for me
<altavatar> nvm, the HD Disk Utility shows all that data
<IndyGunFreak> RussellAlan, what type of packages does it install?
<RussellAlan> sorry? I'm not sure I'll see here soon, I hope to get dreamweaver and photoshop running... without wine
<RussellAlan> although I haven't successfully even used wine because I'm not sure how to point it to my volume.
<pepee> hi
<RussellAlan> Hmm xguru, I installed it, but what do I do next?
<cuddlefish> Can someone please help me?
<RussellAlan> Confused.
<dakira> Xorg Question: since the dontzap option is not available anymore (in karmic) and handled by XKB: How do I re-enable the good old ctrl-alt-+ (plus) combo which reset the resolution to the default (e.g. when a game didn't return from its 800x600 res)?
<xguru> cuddlefish: when your talking about authenticating your talking about the webpage authentication?
<cuddlefish> Yep
<RussellAlan> At this point you should now be able to Run the Adobe Air Application Installer located in your Applications > Accessories menu.  From there you can choose the *.air installation file you wish to install.
<xguru> say it isn't your.....relogin and save password....ignore the fact that it thinks it knows you already
<RussellAlan> ??
<mzz> dakira: I haven't needed to switch resolutions recently, but if for some reason ctrl+alt+something doesn't do it try "xrandr -s 0" in a term, iirc
<cuddlefish> Not only is U1 dead, but now firefox launches at each boot.
<IndyGunFreak> RussellAlan, so where can i download a .air file to try it?
<RussellAlan> IndyGunFreak: we're in the same boat =D
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> it seems to have worked fine though, i've got a menu entry for it and what not
<xguru> RussellAlan: if you installed it correctly, air will be located right where you said it would.  Application-Accessories
<RussellAlan> where is the menu entry?
<RussellAlan> I dont have an Application-Accessories in my menu lol
<cuddlefish> Whoa, time travel.
<dakira> mzz: IIRC xrandr doesn't work with nvidia drivers
<mzz> ah, I don't have any of those
<bjsnider> xrandr 1.2 has not been added yet
<RabidWeezle> what's up with flash-nonfree on x64?
<RabidWeezle> just locks up my firefox :(
<dakira> mzz: yep.. doesn't do anything ;)
<pepee> someone can give me recommendations for configuring my xorg.conf? -> Radeon 2100, ubuntu karmic
<xguru> RussellAlan: why don't you have the Applications menu?
<dakira> mzz: nobody in #xorg cares to reply.. that channel is obviously dead ;)
<RussellAlan> I have Applications men xguru, just not accessories
<cuddlefish> Please, somebody, help.
<RussellAlan> its under Utilities
<RabidWeezle> nevermind it's working now :/
<mzz> dakira: that channel usually doesn't care about closed-source drivers (see its /topic)
<xguru> RussellAlan: so you found it then?
<RussellAlan> xguru: yessur
<xguru> good deal....
<virtuald> pepee: if you need one, make it minimal
<xguru> cuddlefish: i need more info to help
<RussellAlan> xguru: Hmm although, what do I do? I guess dreamweaver or photoshop aren't meant for air?
<Bluey> got it many thanks
<cuddlefish> I am using Ubuntu One with one UNR Karmic computer and one regular Karmic. Completely different hardware. Anyways, it always wants me to reauthenticate. I've authenticated about 25 times now, with no luck. I can SUCCESFULLY sync with "u1sync" but not through the GUI. On one of my boxes, it says it succeeds but does nothing. On the other, the system tray icon shows 2 arrows with a !, then changes to a cloud with a !
<xguru> RussellAlan: not sure...
<dakira> mzz: I didn't mention any drivers in my question.. I only asked how I can re-enable ctrl-alt-plus
<mzz> ah
<mzz> well, still see its topic
<cuddlefish> That enough info?
<mzz> dakira: fwiw: ctrl+alt+minus seems to at least be picked up by X correctly out of the box here
<xguru> cuddlefish: i haven't had that problem.  Doesn't make sense.  I will do some looking for a solution
<mzz> dakira: needs me to hit the keypad minus, not the regular one, and I only see it blink the screen once, because I only have one resolution configured
<xguru> cuddlefish: i haven't had that problem.  Doesn't make sense.  I will do some looking for a solution
<xguru> oops...sorry for the repeat
<dakira> mzz: good to know.. thx!
<RabidWeezle> woah, audacious 2 rocks
<RabidWeezle> like old school xmms with a new gtk2 look
<xrandr> its way too xmms-ish
 * xrandr likes Songbird
<RabidWeezle> o_O
<RabidWeezle> xmms is ftw
<xrandr> more iTunes-ish
 * xrandr shakes his fist @ apple... why haven't you made iTunes for linux?!?!
<RabidWeezle> because we don't need it? xD
<RabidWeezle> just kidding
<RabidWeezle> there is no excuse for it
<RabidWeezle> they can borrow from opensource, but they can't give back, that's just how it is
<bjsnider> why should apple produce a linux build of itunes?
<bjsnider> and why on earth would linux users want or need it?
<bjsnider> the very suggestion reeks of insanity
<ArkoldThos> bjsnider, for selling us music with itunes store
<ArkoldThos> :p
<bjsnider> you sure don't need it to communicate with your ipod if you're unfortunate enough to own one
<bjsnider> ArkoldThos, put me at the head of the line for that
 * RabidWeezle owns a psp if he wants to listen to music on the road :/
<ArkoldThos> unfortunate? there aren't many portable music things that are actually good :p
<RabidWeezle> zune?
<ArkoldThos> ipod isn't that good but does its job
<ArkoldThos> zune 2 pwns :) sadly no zune outside usa
<RabidWeezle> ebay?
<ArkoldThos> shipping :p
<bjsnider> try the cowon iaudio
<bjsnider> listen to music in any format
<RabidWeezle> there's an open mp3 player you solder together yourself :)
<ArkoldThos> that would be cool :)
<RabidWeezle> make your own firmware if you want
<ArkoldThos> i want that open mobile phone
<ArkoldThos> how it is named...
<ArkoldThos> openmoko
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a hardware expert here for kubuntu
<RabidWeezle> I just got off kubuntu, switched to studio :/
<ArkoldThos> what you mean with hardware expert? xd
<RabidWeezle> CPrgmSwR2, just ask the question bud, we will answer it if we know
<CPrgmSwR2> I am pretty computer savy and wanted to see if I could solve my sound problem
<CPrgmSwR2> I filed a bug for it
<CPrgmSwR2> #455912
<ArkoldThos> lets see
<bjsnider> CPrgmSwR2, the sound expert is dtchen/crimsun
<ArkoldThos> damn internet is slow :p launchpad is taking years to open
<mzz> launchpad's not all that fast frequently
<ArkoldThos> CPrgmSwR2, got it working on jaunty?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<ArkoldThos> CPrgmSwR2, try this, may or may not work but try it doesn't do nothing :p
<ArkoldThos> sudo alsa force-reload
<ArkoldThos> then open alsamixer and unmute all
<CPrgmSwR2> ArkoldThos: thnx, however that did nothing
<ArkoldThos> :( worked here :p
<ArkoldThos> have to do that each reboot
 * Polarina can't wait for 10.4.
<ArkoldThos> what is on the roadmap?
<CPrgmSwR2> Polarina: nothing to wait for realy
<ArkoldThos> nvm, i'll see
<Polarina> Why? Maybe at least they will fix my sound card driver! It's been broken since 8.04.
<CPrgmSwR2> Polarina: what sound card?
<ArkoldThos> rofl
<ArkoldThos> will be a paying distro?
<Polarina> CPrgmSwR2: Some card on my laptop.
<CPrgmSwR2> is it a HP NVidia MCP67 sound card?
<Polarina> I don't remember.
<Polarina> I'd have to boot it and check.
<Polarina> One moment.
<CPrgmSwR2> wait
<CPrgmSwR2> type in lspci
<ArkoldThos> nvm, read smth of december 28, damn fools
<Polarina> I know, I am booting.
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<CPrgmSwR2> I thought you said reboot
<Polarina> :P
<CPrgmSwR2> Maybe I should go by myself an HP labtop
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<RPG_Master> Why do some buttons lag?
<RPG_Master> when I click them
<CPrgmSwR2> a DELL linux laptop
<Polarina> CPrgmSwR2: 00:1b.0 Audio Device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<ArkoldThos> Polarina, got the same one
<ArkoldThos> you got problems using it?
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: Yes.
<ArkoldThos> sec, i have done a guide on my blog
<Polarina> Hurray! :D
<ArkoldThos> http://arkold.com/825-intel-audio-issue-fix-in-karmic-koala
<ArkoldThos> worked for me not sure there
<ArkoldThos> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: If this works, I'll mail you a dollar.
<ArkoldThos> is almost the same D:
<bjsnider> you shouldn't need a guide to making a simple oboard sound chip work. it should work automatically and without need for adjustment
<ArkoldThos> doesn't work correctly while updated to karmic D:
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: I don't have that line in my alsa-base.conf.
<CPrgmSwR2> apparently karmic broke a few sound cards with what ever it updated
<ArkoldThos> then add it :p
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: Your blog says to comment it out.
<ArkoldThos> lets see xd
<ArkoldThos> oh true D:
<ArkoldThos> well do the other stuff then :p
<Polarina> What stuff?
<ArkoldThos> sudo alsa force-reload
<ArkoldThos> then go alsamixer and unmute it
<Polarina> Alsamixer doesn't work.
<ArkoldThos> puff :(
<bjsnider> does the sound chip work if you just boot a karmic livecd?
<bjsnider> upgrades don't always work as well as clean installs
<CPrgmSwR2> bjsnider: I have a clean install
<Polarina> In Ubuntu 7.10 I had to add "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" (it's a mitac computer), but that doesn't work anymore.
<Polarina> It hasn't in 8.04, 8.10 nor 9.04 (I haven't tested 9.10 yet).
<bjsnider> CPrgmSwR2, with an intel hd audio card?
<CPrgmSwR2> bjsnider: no hp
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<CPrgmSwR2> bjsnider: nvidia sound card
<bjsnider> yeah
<bjsnider> when buying a laptop, try to avoid anything that's not intel
<bjsnider> nvidia chipsets, nvidia sound chips, nvidia network chips, anything but the graphics cards are suspect
<ArkoldThos> always avoid that :o many problems with them
<Polarina> Oh, my, god, it actually works (it didn't when 9.04 was released). :S
<ArkoldThos> as far i know nforce chipset will be deprecated
<ArkoldThos> Polarina, =)
<ArkoldThos> what did you add?
<bjsnider> yes i think they've given up on nforce now
<bjsnider> nvidia i mean
<CPrgmSwR2> bjsnider: really
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<CPrgmSwR2> bjsnider: so basically nvidia is no longer linux freindly
<ArkoldThos> okay :o got an acer pc?
<bjsnider> CPrgmSwR2, they recently announced they're getting out of the chipset business, IIRC
<ArkoldThos> CPrgmSwR2, never was :p
<ArkoldThos> their chipset aren't that good since a long time ago
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: No, Mitac.
<ArkoldThos> oki
<Polarina> Now to figure how to boost the volume.
<ArkoldThos> alsamixer
<Polarina> alsamixer doesn't work, it refuses to start.
<CPrgmSwR2> bjsnider: so does that mean I will no longer have sound in linux
<bjsnider> do you have it now?
<CPrgmSwR2> bjsnider: no
<bjsnider> that's the real question
<CPrgmSwR2> but I had it in 9.04
<bjsnider> somebody will get angry and make a driver for it that works, but it might take 270 years
<ArkoldThos> Polarina, happened to a friend, install alsamixer gui
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: http://codepad.org/3A3HS2RV
<bjsnider> and by that time you'll likely be either dead or extremely sedentary
<CPrgmSwR2> but then how did it work in the past?
<bjsnider> well, alsa changes
<CPrgmSwR2> I guess I don't understand why the support for the driver gets deprecated
<bjsnider> as dtchen would say, pulseaudio uses more features of sound chips, exposing weaknesses in the underlying drivers
<Rotund2> Is anyone else not able to start couchdb?
<Rotund2> I'm not sure if I broke it or not
<ArkoldThos> Polarina, unplug the headphones and speakers
<ArkoldThos> and try to open alsamixer
<mzz> you broke it
<mzz> Rotund2: there was an update recently that was supposed to unbreak it
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: I have no headphones plugged in.
<ArkoldThos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503514
<Rotund2> mzz: just got it... still throws up on startup
<Rotund2> mzz: updated couch and erlang
<mzz> hum
<mzz> Rotund2: I'm not running it myself though
<CPrgmSwR2> is pulseaudio something new in kubuntu 9.10
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: iirc kubuntu doesn't pull in pulse by default
<mzz> I could be wrong about that, I don't run kubuntu myself either
<mzz> Rotund2: fails how?
<Rotund2> mzz:root@joe-laptop:/var/log/couchdb# couchdb
<Rotund2> Apache CouchDB 0.10.0 (LogLevel=info) is starting.
<Rotund2> {"init terminating in do_boot",{{badmatch,{error,shutdown}},[{couch_server_sup,start_server,1},{erl_eval,do_apply,5},{erl_eval,exprs,5},{init,start_it,1},{init,start_em,1}]}}
<Rotund2> Crash dump was written to: erl_crash.dump
<Rotund2> init terminating in do_boot ()
<mzz> hmm
<Rotund2> It takes a second before the crash dump appears... only about a second
<mzz> Rotund2: the debian changelog mentions "create /var/log/couchdb so that couchdb installs/runs"
<mzz> Rotund2: did that actually happen on your system?
<Rotund2> mzz: yeah, though the permissions seemed high so I 777ed it to test... still broke
<mzz> Rotund2: I guess you need to find someone who speaks erlang and can decipher that error message, or possibly strace it and look for anything suspicious
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: The speakers work, but when I plug a headset to the computer, it won't work.
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: so am I just SOL then for sound
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: I haven't been paying attention to the issue you're actually having, lemme skim my backlog
<CPrgmSwR2> basically I have no sound
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: so does alsa see the card?
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: wait, lemme start from the top
<Rotund2> mzz: /var/log/couchdb/0.10.0 wasn't made... fixed
<CPrgmSwR2> I think so
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: is pulse installed and running (it's ok if it's not!)
<CPrgmSwR2> yes its installed
<ArkoldThos> Polarina, plug the headset where the speakers get plugged
<ArkoldThos> D:
<CPrgmSwR2> #445912
<mzz> Rotund2: fun. Might want to check out/comment on bug 453049 afaik
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453049 in couchdb "couchdb fails to install because /var/log/couchdb does not exist" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453049
<Rotund2> mzz: will do
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: is it also running (again, it's ok if it's not? In fact I somewhat prefer it not to be :)
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: ? The speakers are built-in.
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: how do I find out
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: something like "ps ax|grep pulse" should do
 * pilif12p sighs
<ArkoldThos> oh
<pilif12p> ^^Wrong network
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: yes its running
<Rotund2> CPrgmSwR2, it's not an HP dv3 laptop is it?
<CPrgmSwR2> its an HP dv9000 laptop
<petafile> I'm trying to install libmpich2 on karmic and I get this error any ideas how to fix it?  update-alternatives: error: alternative mpic++ can't be slave of mpi: it is a slave of mpicc
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: bah. Does pulse think you have a sound card (I don't know where a pulse-enabled volume control hides if you're running kde, if it doesn't have one consider installing and running pavucontrol)
<pilif12p> mzz: You should know what i'm sighing about, check moznet
<pilif12p> Do killall pulseaudio
<pilif12p> i think
<mzz> pilif12p: I'm in 30ish channels there. Can you be more specific?
<pilif12p> heh
<pilif12p> the sumo one
<pilif12p> not dev
<CPrgmSwR2> done
<pilif12p> And you're in 24 ;)
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: might want to just temporarily shut down pulse and see if "alsamixer" and "aplay" can use the card
<CPrgmSwR2> nothing
<CPrgmSwR2> I have download a wav file that I keep trying to play
<CPrgmSwR2> using #aplay duckjob.wav
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: does alsamixer see a somewhat reasonable number of channels, and are they unmuted?
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: also try messing around with any switches alsamixer sees
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: everything is on
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: ok, then I'd start hunting for reports from others with similar hardware
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: I have tried and I cannot find anything
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: remember pulse uses alsa for sound playback, but also normally sets up a plugin that causes regular apps that try to use alsa to be rerouted through pulse (at least that was done by default in the past)
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: so I'd start with temp-disabling pulse and getting just alsamixer and aplay to work
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: thats what i have been trying to do
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: what does /proc/asound/cards look like?
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: I changed the model to "basic" and it works perfectly now. :)
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: if you take a look at but #455912
<CPrgmSwR2> there are a bunch of attachements with that informaiton
<mzz> ubottu: bug 455912
<ArkoldThos> okay, will add that to my site for people that needs iT =)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455912 in alsa-driver "NVidia MCP67 Audio Device - No Sound - Kubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455912
<mzz> meh, silly slow launchpad
<Polarina> ArkoldThos: "options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=basic"  (Not sure if that probe_mask is required).
<CPrgmSwR2>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<CPrgmSwR2> thats all that is listed
<CPrgmSwR2> is that normal
<ArkoldThos> basic" ? not "basic"?
<ArkoldThos> is the same shit x.x why i ask D:
<ArkoldThos> addded to my post
<hudnix> whee... upgrade complete.
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: I'm guessing you tried with IEC958 off too?
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: let me try again
<Clark3934> My upgrade is hanging and my screen is flashing.  Is there a good place to get some help?  I don't want to crash my system on reboot.
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: tired with all different combinations of IEC958 on and off
<CPrgmSwR2> mzz: should I try downoad obsolute drivers
<CPrgmSwR2> nevermind its already installed
<CPrgmSwR2> is it prehaps that I am using the amd64 version that could be my problem
<mzz> CPrgmSwR2: possible there's an issue with this hardware. I'd search for others with the same (or very similar) hardware
<CPrgmSwR2> there is one for MCP61
<CPrgmSwR2> I am very surprized at how well the wireless works
<panfist> hey, anyone know how karmic is on the acer aspire one?
<Clark3934> Hung on upgrade using upgrade-manager.  Gnome (compiz?) is slowly pulsing from dark to light grey every ~15s or so.  What does this mean?
<Hillshum> Is there a way to find the signal coming from the touch-sensitive buttons at the top of my keyboard?
<IndyGunFreak> Clark3934, whatever it means, probably not good
<IndyGunFreak> CPrgmSwR2, well, it depends on your wireless device..w hats your device
<Clark3934> @IndyGunFreak, it's hanging on "Searching for obsolete software", specifically "Processing triggers for pythong support ...".  What's the best way to get out of this situation with out (potentially) breaking my system?
<syk> im trying to edit grub.cfg by doing sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg but when i save it, it tells me could not save you are trying to save the file on a read-only disk
<IdleOne> syk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#grub.cfg (/boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<syk> ah ty
<IndyGunFreak> i really don't understand why they switched to grub2.. seems kinda silly
<DaZ> switch back to 1 and live a happy life
<oldude67> i have a feeling with them switching to grub2 that there is a big change that is probably going to happen.
<oldude67> but of course , me coming from slack, and being use to lilo. i still have issues with grub.
<coz_> \join #xchat
<coz_> sorry I used the wrong slash for that ^^
<coz_> lol
<jjardon> Devhelp 2.28 (part of gnome 2.28) is not included in karmic, is there any reason for this?
<oldude67> jjardon, i dont know for sure, but i have been having issues with gnome for a while..broken packages and all.
<jjardon> I've filled a bug for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devhelp/+bug/451864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451864 in devhelp "Please sync devhelp 2.28 from debian sid" [Wishlist,New]
<oldude67> well lets see if we can make her crash..havent done it for a while..wish me luck..lmao
<jjardon> oldude67, that is normal, karmic is a beta ;). The problem is devhelp is part of gnome 2.28 ... don't know why it's not in karmic yet :(
<oldude67> jjardon, probably to busy working on trying to get gnome 3 out.
<webbb182> i just opened update manager and it wants to do a partial update what should i do
<jjardon> oldude67, devhelp 2.28 is already released
<jjardon> but ubuntu don't packet it
<webbb182> is it safe to do a partial
<webbb182> i just did apt-get -f install but that only found 2 things
<oldude67> i avoid the partials like the plague.
<webbb182> tthis is what -f instll found   libopenjpeg2 libdirac0c2a
<webbb182> there is 226 files in the partial upgrade that doesnt seem rite
<webbb182> but if i run apt-get upgrade it doesnt say anything about a partial upgrade  so is that mean its not partial
<webbb182> any advice?
<jjardon> webbb182, try with sudo aptitude upgrade
<webbb182> The following packages are RECOMMENDED but will NOT be installed:
<webbb182>   libsctp1
<webbb182> 227 packages upgraded, 2 newly installed, 2 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<webbb182> Need to get 132MB of archives. After unpacking 3,375kB will be freed.
<webbb182> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]
<webbb182> sorry
<webbb182> the update man ager called it a partial but just now it doesnt say anything about a partial
<mzz> webbb182: afaict what this "partial" thing means is that to upgrade everything to the latest package some (conflicting) package would have to be uninstalled
<webbb182> should i do a apt-get auto remove then upgrade? or what
<mzz> webbb182: if you tell the update manager to do a partial upgrade it should (afaik) tell you what it's about to do before it does it (including telling you what it wants to remove)
<mzz> you can decide if the upgrade is safe then
<Arsin> What are the updates in 9.1?
<mzz> 10, not 1
<mzz> (hint: it's october, not january)
<mzz> also, the release notes list some highlights
<webbb182> mzz, it doesnt say it wants to remove anythin but yet it still says partial
<mzz> webbb182: I forgot what the exact wording of this update manager dialog was, but iirc it offered to continue with a regular update or do something else, and it warns you about the something else being dangerous
<mzz> webbb182: can you tell me what the dialog says?
<aprilhare> hello
<aprilhare> does anyone know why update-manager wants to remove gstreamer0.10-schroedinger?
<webbb182> 1 package is gong to be removed , 4 are going to be installed and 228 are goping to be updated
<mzz> webbb182: yeah, that's the one. Which one is going to be removed?
<aprilhare> let me guess: gstreamer0.10-schroedinger
<webbb182> gstreamer
<webbb182> lol
<mzz> webbb182: because it got moved into gst-plugins-bad
<mzz> err, that's the name from a different distro
<aprilhare> oh sweet! no worries :)
 * aprilhare will upgrade away now
<mzz> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad I meant
<webbb182> so its safe to do the upgrade
<mzz> yes
<aprilhare> mzz: followed you first time :)
<webbb182> mzz, thank you
<mzz> err, or maybe not
<aprilhare> hopefully this upgrade will make me breakfast. or at least brunch.
 * mzz doublechecks
<mzz> anyway, ah, it's in there anyway
<mzz> (I was checking for libgstschroedinger.so, but the plugin's called libgstschro.so)
<aprilhare> why the plugin is named schroedinger is anyones guess :)
<Rotund2> cuz he had a cat
<aprilhare> a potentially abused cat :)
<Rotund2> yeah, but can you know without causing the abuse?
<aprilhare> rob0: thought that was old schroedinger's job :)
<aprilhare> brb rebooting
<aliendude5300> Hi guys, I have a HUGE problem after updating to Karmic on my netbook
<aliendude5300> My touch pad works on the login screen, and on a failsafe terminal.
<aliendude5300> The second gnome-session starts I lose all control of the mouse and the pointer freezes
<aliendude5300> but all key shortcuts work. Only the mouse is broken.
<aliendude5300> My netbook is an Asus Eee PC 1000HA.
<aliendude5300> I installed a fresh install of Jaunty Netbook Remix and upgraded straight to Karmic.
<aliendude5300> Any ideas?
<rob0> just curious, did you use an external CD drive, or convert the CD to USB?
<rob0> s/CD/ISO/
<aliendude5300> I installed using the official USB installer on a 1GB flash drive.
<rob0> oh you said Jaunty
<rob0> and upgraded, I see now
<aliendude5300> Yes. But I then upgraded directly to Karmic from default install
<rob0> when you said "fresh" I was thinking a fresh Karmic
<mzz> aliendude5300: tried a fresh user account or guest session?
<aliendude5300> mzz: Not yet, I could add a user with terminal... I'll try that and see what happens.
<mzz> aliendude5300: if a fresh session works it might be interesting to copy your regular users dotfiles into the new user homedir, check the problem now occurs there, then start logging out, removing some dotfiles and logging back in until the problem goes away
<aliendude5300> I changed no settings from default install other than installing flash player and transmission.
<mzz> it's a bit crude but might be the fastest way of figuring out what's involved, unless someone has more specific ideas
<aliendude5300> This should be fixed before karmic is ruled out.
<mzz> I know, but you did log in using that account using jaunty, if only to start the upgrade
<mzz> I'm not saying it's not a bug, I'm saying this may give you more information about what's involved
<aliendude5300> ok, user "test" created.
<aliendude5300> trying to log in now.
<aliendude5300> same problem on fresh user.
<mzz> oh, interesting
<aliendude5300> I'm gonna use alt-printscr-k to log out now since I can't do anything.
<mzz> if you log into failsafe mode, confirm the mouse works, and then start gnome-settings-daemon, does the mouse break?
<aliendude5300> Starting failsafe xterm, mouse works. If you start gnome-session, it breaks it. I'm unsure of settings-daemon
<mzz> I'd expect gnome-session to start gnome-settings-daemon but not vice versa
<aliendude5300> I'll try it.
<aliendude5300> In failsafe xterm now
<aliendude5300> yes, it freezes the mouse.
<mzz> can you ctrl+c gnome-settings-daemon?
<aliendude5300> gnome-session does not start.
<aliendude5300> will try.
<mzz> not sure if that'll give you your mouse back though, bleh
<aliendude5300> no... but only because my mouse pointer is not over the terminal corner of the screen...
<aliendude5300> I have to redo this :/
<mzz> :(
<mzz> before you run gnome-whatever again:
<mzz> if you use gconf-editor to turn off /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/mouse/active, does running gnome-settings-daemon still break?
<mzz> I'd expect this to work around it, but you'd still want to figure out what it's doing that breaks
<aliendude5300> Hitting Ctrl-C does not restore muse functionality. I'll try pkill.
<mzz> nah, I bet that won't do it either
<aliendude5300> nope. That fails too.
<aliendude5300> will try gconf-editor.
<aliendude5300> ffs cant use mouse... have to log in again.
<mzz> yeah, that gets old fast, I've done this kind of thing before
<aliendude5300> Ok, I'm in gconf-editor right now.
<webbb182> is anyone els in here having alot of trouble ubuntu-one     mine will freeze or suck all the ram from my computer
<aliendude5300> settings set.
<aliendude5300> webbb182: Mine also has the same problem, but not on my netbook, only on my ,main PC.
<mzz> I don't use ubuntu one
<aliendude5300> But I think I figured out why, the problem is in the process gvfs-metadata
<aliendude5300> It has a memory leak that needs fixed.
<webbb182> ubuntu one or dropbox
<aliendude5300> But for now, I need to fix my touch pad...
<rob0> Alien, From what you have said, I would guess there's a driver issue with the touchpad.
<mzz> rob0: err, it works in failsafe mode
<zmjjmz> anyone here use a dell mini 9?
<mzz> rob0: sounds like gnome-settings-daemon or a related process is doing something screwy with the driver's settings (I suspect the xinput props)
<aliendude5300> also, it works in gdm
<zmjjmz> if so, have you gotten suspend working?
<rob0> Synaptics?
<mzz> presumably
<mzz> I'm going to diff those props pre- and post-gnome-settings-daemon next
<aliendude5300> mzz: your workaround fixed it.
<mzz> aliendude5300: ok, mind doing a bit more debugging to figure out what's going on? :)
<aliendude5300> I can move the mouse after running gnome-settings-daemon.
<tiger2wander> How difference of System-V using inside Karmic?
<aliendude5300> mzz: nope.
<aliendude5300> I'll help out :D
<mzz> aliendude5300: run "xinput list", I'm guessing you have one synaptics device listed. Remember its id, and run "xinput list-props 8 > /tmp/good" (replace 8 with the right id)
<[Shawn]> Whats the command to fix Nvidia-Settings X server on Karmic again?
<mzz> aliendude5300: then break your mouse again and run "xinput list-props 8 > /tmp/bad"
<tiger2wander> I just used sysv-rc-config to on/off some service like: apache2, mysql but seen it not affect
<mzz> aliendude5300: (note that I expect toggling that pref in gconf while gnome-settings-daemon is running to break your mouse instantly)
<mzz> aliendude5300: then "diff -u /tmp/{good,bad} | pastebinit"
<aliendude5300> ffs... I broke the mouse again by clicking enable, and now I can't export it in this session :/
<aliendude5300> this is a pain.
<mzz> yeah :(
<mzz> obviously your "good" export remains usable
<mzz> I'd also expect the id to be stable, but you might want to doublecheck that
<aliendude5300> mzz: what is the right id?
<aliendude5300> how do I check that?
<aliendude5300> I think it's 6...
<aliendude5300> ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad
<mzz> well, on my system it's 8, because "xinput list|grep -i synaptics" gives me "SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad" id=8
<aliendude5300> That's the one I want?
<mzz> just pick the one that's obviously touchpad-ish
<aliendude5300> Or is it the one called "Macintosh mouse button emulation"
<mzz> no, not that one
<aliendude5300> Do I run gnome-settings-daemon before exporting?
<mzz> for the "bad" export: yes, break your mouse first
<mzz> you should already have a usable "good" export
<aliendude5300> yeah.
<aliendude5300> ok... now to unbreak my mouse and send you these exports.
<mzz> just "diff -u /tmp/{good,bad}|pastebinit" from the commandline
<mzz> if my guess about this showing something is correct I can probably give you an xinput command that unbreaks your mouse
<aliendude5300> pastebinit isn't installed.
<mzz> it's tiny, I'd just install it
<aliendude5300> And I can't turn on wireless without my mouse...
<aliendude5300> FFS
<mzz> ahh
<mzz> yeah, that's a showstopper
<mzz> (unless you have cnetworkmanager! I wish that one was in ubuntu by default)
<aliendude5300> gotta fix the mouse again :/
<mzz> and I was about to tell you how to toggle that gconf pref from the commandline, but that's no use since disabling that plugin doesn't reset the mouse
<aliendude5300> hmm... I'm still working on getting the mouse to work after I login to gnome-session... seems to have frozen again, hold on...
<aliendude5300> there we go!
 * mzz just hopes those two properties dumps actually differ
<mzz> if they don't it'll take a bit of digging
<nawaflol> Hey !
<coz_> nawaflol,  back at you guy :)
<aliendude5300> it totally fixed ti :D
<mzz> well, just disabling that plugin is obviously the wrong fix (breaks preferences -> mouse)
<bostongeek24> hi
<bostongeek24> how do i get the time to show up on the menubar?
<nawaflol> i can't find ubuntu cloud one ? in my Karmic Kola
<bostongeek24> ive searched all of the preferances
<aliendude5300> pastebin.com/f72cbf948
<bostongeek24> cannot find it
<nawaflol> Yep !
<coz_> bostongeek24,  in gnome?   right click the panel   Add to panel
<mzz> bostongeek24: right-click empty spot on the panel, "add to panel", search for clock
<coz_> bostongeek24,   choose  "Clock"
<nawaflol> ya
<bostongeek24> thats really intuitive
<bostongeek24> don't you think it would go in preferances?
<nawaflol> Clock ?
<michaelgilch> nawaf, apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome
<nawaflol> ok
<mzz> bostongeek24: personally I wouldn't expect it in prefs, given the number of different applets and the freedom you have in arranging them
<ransom> bostongeek24 it should be enabled by default anyway
<aliendude5300> anything else you need?
<mzz> bostongeek24: also, you normally have a clock there by default
<mzz> aliendude5300: well, "Synaptics Off" is a little suspicious. Sec.
<ransom> bostongeek24: it is entirely possible that it just broke, being beta software and all
 * aliendude5300 wishes he could aid in the development of Ubuntu more, but I only know a bit of C++ and Java, and QBASIC.
<ransom> aliendude5300 hell yeah, QBASIC
<nawaflol> ya i know ,i couldn't find the software-center .i had to download it ~!
<bostongeek24> also i don't know if this is a known bug but when i first log into gnome and then when i try to change the brightness the whole thing goes wacky
<ransom> aliendude5300: I learned to program with that in high school
<mzz> ransom: was pascal here, but I did some basic before that
<nawaflol> i know C programming
<bostongeek24> the screen starts flashing and the brightness level on the monitor goes up and down
<mzz> aliendude5300: give me a few minutes, need to dig through gnome-settings-manager
<mzz> err, -daemon
<ransom> mzz: you are probably a little older than me ;-)
<michaelgilch> aliendude5300, you can report bugs, and all sorts of other things that aren't programming related but help out a lot
<bostongeek24> how do i report this bug?
<ransom> bostongeek24: the main bugs page is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<aliendude5300> whoa... ok, this is weird, but my windows don't have title bars... this happened after enabling compiz, and then turning it off :/
<coz_> aliendude5300,  make sure the window decoration plugin is enabled in ccsm
<michaelgilch> can you get to a terminal, aliendude5300
<ransom> aliendude5300 I had that same problem with Xubuntu.  are you using Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<horsie> aliendude - check your desktop effects - when i turn mine on i get the same problem
<coz_> aliendude5300,  how did you turn it off?
<mzz> aliendude5300: weird, I see it *getting* that property but I don't see it *setting* it at all
<ransom> bostongeek24: i would check to see if the bug has already been reported first, though
 * aliendude5300 will be back soon... kinda busy :/
<mzz> oh wait
<ransom> : waiting
<mzz> aliendude5300: when you get back: can you go to system -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad and disable "disable touchpad while typing"?
<mzz> ransom: sorry, I didn't mean for the entire channel to wait :(
<Zeikfried> There is a program called Ubuntu Tweak, so they have a version that works with Kubuntu?
<ransom> mzz: ;-)
<georgy> hi
<georgy> I got a question regarding the restricted drivers
<georgy> I can't access them o.o
<georgy> a buddy said i should check them out after reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8137752#post8137752
<hifi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ransom> georgy what kind of drivers do you need?
<georgy> video
<ransom> georgy: ati? nvidia?
<georgy> intel
<mzz> wait, what
<georgy> lspci says Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller.
<mzz> intel video has restricted drivers now? what are those for?
<ripps> I though all of intels drivers were open
<georgy> world of warcraft loads, but looks fuuuuucked up
<georgy> I posted a picture in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8137752#post8137752
<ransom> georgy I am pretty sure Intel drivers work out of the box
<georgy> i see
<ransom> you are using karmic, right?
<georgy> you can check for yourself http://i37.tinypic.com/ohstqp.png
<georgy> yeah karmic
<ransom> georgy: karmic is super-buggy right now.  it could be an issue other than your drivers
<georgy> ohhhhh i see
<ransom> georgy: i would suggest checking the bugs to see if anyone else has had the problem
<Zeikfried> The new versions of WoW wont run in WINE in OpenGL mode.
<georgy> oh wow o.o
<ransom> georgy: or just wait for the release candidate version of karmic on thursday, OR get the full release karmic on Oct 29
<georgy> how would one run it?
<Zeikfried> You can try it with a vanilla client and get it up and running in OpenGL, then update yoru WoW client, but that is about it.
<georgy> i see
<georgy> vanilla client?
<coz_> georgy,  I would also do   sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade a couple times a week until release  to see if any fixes have been offered
<georgy> thank you
<georgy> Yeah, karmic is pretty sweet imo
<mzz> aliendude5300: I'm gone now, please see above and seek further help and/or file a bug with information gathered so far
<aliendude5300> ...
<aliendude5300> was just about to try that too
<mzz> oh, well, I guess I can stick around for a few more minutes :)
<georgy> Zeikfried what's a vanilla client?
<mzz> but if this fixes it your next step would be figuring out what bogus keystrokes syndaemon sees, and I'm not entirely sure how to approach that
<aliendude5300> Where is disable touchpad while typing? I dont see it under the touchpad tab
<aliendude5300> options:
<aliendude5300> enable touchpad
<aliendude5300> enable mouse clicks with touchpad
<aliendude5300> enable vertical scrolling
<aliendude5300> enable horizontal scrollinh
 * mzz frowns
<aliendude5300> thats all there is.
<mzz> aliendude5300: running gnome-mouse-properties gives you that dialog?
<georgy> anyone using gnome shell just wondering
<Barridus> heya all.  where is xorg.conf located now?
<aliendude5300> "mzz: aliendude5300: when you get back: can you go to system -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad and disable "disable touchpad while typing"?"
<JuanCarlos> Hai
<JuanCarlos> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<mzz> Barridus: it isn't (you don't have one by default)
<mzz> Barridus: if you want one put it in /etc/X11/
<aliendude5300> yes.
<aliendude5300> same dialog.
<georgy> i was wondering that also
<mzz> Barridus: /var/log/Xorg.0.log tells you which it picked up, if any
<Barridus> mzz, ok that was my next question
<JuanCarlos> Who want to help me to test a program?
<mzz> aliendude5300: sec
<Barridus> my .avi aspect ratios are all goofed, i used to have to fix that in xorg.conf
<mzz> aliendude5300: dpkg -l gnome-control-center, installed version is?
<Barridus> mzz, think i should just copy over my old xorg.conf?
<mzz> Barridus: depends on what's in it :)
<mzz> JuanCarlos: please be more specific
<aliendude5300> 1:2.26.0-0ubun
<Barridus> should i pastebin?  it's not *that* long
<JuanCarlos> ok
<georgy> mzz, after checking the xorgconfig i think i see the problem
<mzz> aliendude5300: how'd you manage that? Should be 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 or similar
<georgy> my laptop should be using a different driver "i" believe
<mzz> Barridus: sure, why not
<aliendude5300> hold on... I'm gonna check for new version. I'm DEFINATELY on 9.10
<JuanCarlos> can i ask if someone want to help me to test if a program run on other karmic boxes?, if not, its ok too
<bjsnider> Barridus, i don't see the connection between xorg.conf and movie aspect ratios unless your monitor is being driven at the wrong resolution
<Barridus> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<mzz> JuanCarlos: so at least tell us what kind of program it is and how extensive the testing is you need
<Barridus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297972/
<Barridus> mzz ^
<JuanCarlos> i need to know if its install ok, its packaged
<mzz> Barridus: looks safe enough, although I wonder if the NoDDC is doing anything useful
<mzz> JuanCarlos: so tell us what the program is
<mzz> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Barridus> bjsnider, the "nodcc" and "displaysizes" arguments were suggested in an aspireone bugfix page on the ubuntu community docs site
<ageeb> anyone with any experience getting an 02Micro mmc card reader working?
<JuanCarlos> Zenity based GUI for impressive, who want some, dumb but nicer
<ArkoldThos> :>
<JuanCarlos> it shows PDF like Expose of Compiz
<mzz> bjsnider: if the detected physical size (from edid data) is nonsensical you'd get what Barridus describes (because X thinks your pixels are very far from square
<coz_> ageeb,  no  I have no experience with that all ...sorry guy
<georgy> mzz or coz_ there is no way to change the drivers in 9.10 ?
<mzz> I'd expect just forcing DisplaySize to suffice though
<ageeb> np... from my brief research it seems there aren't drivers for it :(
<Barridus> mzz, basically all videos are being shown as 4:3 regardless of aspect ratio
<coz_> georgy,  well what does it say under  system/aministration/hardware drivers  ?
<mzz> Barridus: ok, that's weird
<Barridus> just sayin.  ok brb with my "new" xorg.conf
<Barridus> aka the old one
<mzz> Barridus: it consistently squeezing or stretching the video I'd get
<georgy> because im looking at xorg, it is using the one for i810 which i believe mine is i965 which i saw in a older pic of ubuntu's restricted drivers
<Barridus> ok wait heh
<mzz> georgy: I don't really have intel hardware but I'm not aware of there being a proprietary or interesting alternate driver for it
<coz_> georgy,  oh intel  mmm
<Barridus> how do you get rid of the "you're rebooting in 60 seconds
<mzz> georgy: you can probably find a ppa with a different version of the driver though
<georgy> hold up
<mzz> Barridus: there's a gconf pref
<Barridus> you used to be able to right click on the indicator-applet
<Barridus> mzz, ok
<mzz> Barridus: see /apps/indicator-session in gconf-editor, iirc
<coz_> georgy,   here is a ppa for intel  drivers    https://launchpad.net/~intel-gfx-testing/+archive/ppa
<mzz> I've been meaning to hack up indicator-session to put back ui for that one, but haven't gotten around to it
<JuanCarlos> www.tecnicoslinux.com.ar/livecd/GUImpressive_1_all.deb
<georgy> ty
<Barridus> ok that appears to be correct, mzz.  brb :D
<coz_> georgy,  although those are testing
<bodam> Is there anyone here that can help me with an upgrade problem?
<coz_> bodam,  whats the problem?
<georgy> if it screws up how would i change it back? o.o
<bodam> I've posted in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295887 but have no help.  Essentially after the upgrade Evolution doesn't work and it doesn't allow me to install it again
<JuanCarlos> get the deb
<coz_> bodam,  first open a terminal   sudo apt-get update  then do   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bjsnider> mzz, time for a monitor change
<georgy> how does one add ppas?
<coz_> georgy, ` open  system/administration/ software sources
<coz_> georgy,   Add   ppa:intel-gfx-testing/ppa
<bodam> Interesting it's installing 79 more packages - any reason the upgrade didn't get them?
<georgy> ooo ic
<georgy> ty
<coz_> georgy,  no problem
<coz_> bodam,  did you run those commands?
<JuanCarlos1> lol
<mzz> aliendude5300: sorry, really gone now. Sounds like your upgrade was incomplete, should probably figure out what's up with that, but suspect there's still a bug in the "disable touchpad when typing" mode on your system, which means the syndaemon program, although the actual bug may be in some input driver
<bodam> Yes - It's installing 79 more packages.  I was asking why the original upgrade skipped/missed them
<coz_> bodam,  well if you did not use  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then it probably didnt pull the requred libraries  especially if you uninstalled evolution
<speedyx> Hallo to all the guys!
<JuanCarlos1> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<aliendude5300> mzz: I'll work on it tomorrow. seems I have the latest version.
<JuanCarlos1> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<coz_> bodam,  also when you see the  "broken pacakges"  error  ..you can open  system/administration/ synaptic pacakge maanger   click the  Edit menu and  "Fix broken packages "
<mzz> aliendude5300: you really didn't just now (karmic really does have .28)
<mzz> (and I'm pretty sure jaunty had .26)
<speedyx> Please help! I distupgraded jaunty->karmic but after the reboot I can't access the system
<Barridus> hmmm, i copied over xorg.conf and the video aspect rations are still goofy.  my xorg,conf used to fix it in hardy - jaunty
<aliendude5300> mzz: Thats really odd, because it no longer offers to upgrade to karmic.
<JuanCarlos1> logout
<bodam> Just so you know, I didn't uninstall Evolution. When I upgraded my system I did the recommended Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d"
<coz_> bodam,  I see
<coz_> bodam,  let me know if the dist-upgrade has solved anything
<mzz> Barridus: "xdpyinfo|grep inch" should confirm the currently set physical size is weird or not, and xrandr can probably override those values (see --fbmm or --dpi in man xrandr)
<mzz> aliendude5300: try plain old update-manager and make sure you're updated and upgraded
<mzz> or plain old apt-get or whichever frontend you prefer
<george> hello, sorry had to restart
<Barridus>   resolution:    58x135 dots per inch
<aliendude5300> It's 12AM, I'll be on tomorrow. Sorry :/
<mzz> yeah, that's what I figured
<george> changed back to normal desktop then it crashed coz_ do you have that ppa link? sorry..
<mzz> aliendude5300: fine, I should be asleep myself
<coz_> george,  hold on
<mzz> Barridus: try "xrandr --dpi 100" or somesuch
<george> nvm
<bodam> Coz_: I will it will take awhile though - i have a relatively slow network connection - in any case - thanks
<coz_> bodam,  ok under stood :)
<george> xchat saved it :)
<coz_> george,   just in case    https://launchpad.net/~intel-gfx-testing/+archive/ppa
<Don_Miguel>  <coz_> georgy,   Add   ppa:intel-gfx-testing/ppa
<george> oh, for sure
<george> i added it
<george> do you do sudo apt-get install intel-gfx-testing o_O? or..
<Barridus> mzz, ah good call.  the number 96 seems familiar for dpi
<coz_> george,  I would open synatpic pacakge manager...hit the Search button and type in intel
<george> oh
<george> ic
<mzz> Barridus: that was the quick and dirty version, the more correct version is to measure the physical size of your screen and use xrandr --fbmm
<george> good idea ;]
<coz_> I have to break here  but may be back in a bit :)   be nice
<mzz> Barridus: (notice currently the horizontal and vertical resolution are wildly different, that's not the case for normal monitors)
<Barridus> my netbook's display is 1024x600
<mzz> Barridus: yes, but the ratio between its *physical* width and height are probably about the same as the ratio between the number of pixels horizontally and vertically
<mzz> Barridus: so normally you'd still end up with about the same number of pixels per inch in both directions (square pixels)
<Barridus> mzz, it appears i should be shooting for 96x96.  should i just put xrandr --dpi 96 in my startup apps?
<mzz> that'd work
<mzz> I don't know what the preferred way to fix this is
<Barridus> me neither, but it seems to fix my problem :D  thanks!
<bodam> Coz_: That did it - thanks
<mzz> I guess eventually tweaks like this might end up in the same place input device tweaks are, but that can't currently work
<mzz> (that's currently hal, but X can't pull monitor options from hal, and hal might be going away before X gains that support)
<Barridus> ok, last question.  karmic doesn't include a rdp compatable remote client like jaunty and previous did?  what is the name of the package that contains that client
<mzz> was that ekiga in jaunty?
<mzz> err, no, probably not
<Barridus> nope, not ekiga
<mzz> sorry, I don't know
<mzz> I had rdp and something else mixed up
<Barridus> i'll poke around in gnome-app-install
<horsie> barridus - you mean the terminal server client?
<RussellAlan> http://www.sucka.net/2009/08/how-to-compile-and-install-wine-1-1-28-in-debian-lenny/
<Barridus> yeah, i think it;'s tsclient
<RussellAlan> Is this for Ubuntu?
<Barridus> verifying now
<RussellAlan> well ubuntu is a debian based system?
<horsie> yes its tsclient
<musikgoat> RussellAlan: it says debian lenny
<horsie> I have v 0.150
<RussellAlan> yeah
<RussellAlan> i still haven't understood completely... don't debian files run in ubuntu?
<RussellAlan> like .deb or what does that refer to?
<musikgoat> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<RussellAlan> thanks.
<RussellAlan> one thing down... 10 million to go ;-)
<musikgoat> i haven't looked at the instructions, i'm not sure if its universal
<RussellAlan> well it's a ubuntu guide site
<RussellAlan> I was just curious because I have wine installed, although I'm not sure how to configure it so I can run from my windows volume
<george> that ppa thing isn't working
<RussellAlan> i'm not sure how to locate my partition other then through file manager
<RussellAlan> Anyone know how I can locate it in terminal persay?
<horsie> russ - check in /media
<musikgoat> RussellAlan: your windows partition? check mount for what is mounted
<Barridus> ok it appears i'm good to roll now.  thanks again mzz and horsie
<RussellAlan> well I guess that is it mr horsie
<RussellAlan> named disk.
<george> i added the ppa for this.. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ i don't see it for download in the synaptic package manager
<george> o.o
<horsie> disk is your local disk so your / drive
<musikgoat> horsie: nah, thats gnome naming convention
<RussellAlan> What is indicated by being highlighted in green?
<musikgoat> its the first mounted disk
<RussellAlan> Hmm, how do I access these directories?
<RussellAlan> or should i say.
<RussellAlan> how do i access directories with spaces
<horsie> up to places on the tool bar and then to computer
<RussellAlan> what character?
<musikgoat> ls /media/disk
<horsie> tab will autocomplete for you
<RussellAlan> in terminal
<musikgoat> ls /media/Disk\ one/
<musikgoat> !tab | RussellAlan Also,
<ubottu> RussellAlan Also,: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<musikgoat> horsie: sorry :(
<musikgoat> bedtime
<RussellAlan> Hmm
<RussellAlan> musikgoat: doesn't work
<george> ohai
<george> i added the ppa for this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<george> dont see it in synaptic o.0
<durt> george, have you reloaded the package database?
<george> yup
<george> oh it says
<george> the method driver can't be loaded
<george> usr/lib/apt/methods/ppa
<george> gotta install that first i guess?
<durt> I've personally never seen or heard of that
<george> which think?
<george> er thing*
<durt> /usr/lib/apt/methods/ppa
<george> aww
<RussellAlan> ahhhh, i just love kubuntu
<RussellAlan> karmic especially.
<george> lol
<george> i just broke synaptic manger
<RussellAlan> I'm setting up wine with adobe cs4... it says using jaunty.
<george> i took the ppa: out
<RussellAlan> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<RussellAlan> $ sudo sh -c "echo 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<george> now it crashes haha
<RussellAlan> What will those command be doing, what should I change?
<durt> just looked, it does not exist in my install, but it does seem to be a dir of binaries for what method of downloading packages you are using (?)
<durt> I think, but no 'ppa' in there.
 * tiger2wander is away: Away
<george> im not sure
<george> how can i download them?
<george> it should just pop up in the s manager
<durt> RussellAlan, it adds the wine ppa to your /etc/sources.list
<george> i fixed the manager woo.
<durt> george, If I were you I would shut down synaptic and run 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal and see if there are any errors.
<george> does that update all?
<durt> everything in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<george> oo ic
<george> ooo..
<george> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<george> o.o
<durt> george, is that the only error?
<george> yeah
<durt> go back to the ppa page and follow the instructions on how to add the gpg key, it's fairly straight forward.
<DanaG> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --add-key KEY
<DanaG> where KEY is either the whole thing, or just the last 8 hex digits.
<george> oo ic
<durt> DanaG, but would not having the key stop the packages from showing up in synaptic?
<DanaG> No, it'd just make them show up Unauthenticated.
<durt> ah ha
<george> sweet
<george> I see it
<george> thank you
<george> >=]
<oldude67> well that was neat and exciting i bet i dont do that ever again..lmao...if a package is broken, you should never try to make it worse..cause it can and does get a lot worse..lmfao
<thux> hello, can one trust karmic's palimpsest reports? two of my three laptops complaint about disk failing?
<RAOF> thux: That's a SMART failure, I believe.  I'd check with some other tool, but it may well be your drives (potentially) failing.
<thux> RAOF: thanks, what tool you would recomended?
<peepsalot> just update, now firefox won't start, segfaults :-(
<peepsalot> others having this problem?
<RAOF> thux: Not sure; "aptitude search smart" suggests that the "smartmontools" package is likely to be useful.
<thux> ok thanks
<peepsalot> hrm, renamed my .mozilla/firefox and now it starts... maybe it's some add on I had?  is there any way to salvage some of my old settings?
<Bluey1> why doesn't cat /proc/bus/usb/devices work in 9.10?
<georgy> hello
<georgy> wow gives this error when i try to run it
<georgy> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
<georgy>   Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)
<georgy>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<georgy>   Serial number of failed request:  495
<georgy>   Current serial number in output stream:  495
<georgy> o.o
<horsie> anyone being able to dual boot ubuntu/windows successfully with grub2 and not had to edit the config etc afterwards - just have it work?
<julien__> hey i "fixed" Xorg memry leak
<Bluey1> horsie - let me check my windows brb
<georgy> i have a problem with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8137752
<georgy> newest update is at the bottom of the post
<Bluey1> horsie
<horsie> yesh
<Bluey1> horsie: yes my vista dual boots fine
<horsie> ta :)
<Bluey1> horsie: but I don't know how to gell if it
<Bluey1> grub or grub2
<Bluey1> i am having difficulties getting gapcmon to run
<Bluey1> oh yeah this is obvious -- change /etc/default/apcupsd from isconfigured=no to isconfigured=yes
<julien__> xdcmp has to activated manually?
<Bluey1> okay it can't find my printer - HELP!
<Bluey1> love a duck - when I cycle the power on my printer - it's not detected in the system log -
<Bluey1> ahh the cats ate my printer - the plug was not pushed in all the way...
<eagles0513875> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<eagles0513875> im trying to install a stripped down version of kde as kubuntu-desktop meta package has lots of stuff i dont want in it what packages do i need just for kde4
<eagles0513875> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<frandieguez> hi to all
<frandieguez> I'm translating ubuntu to galician language and I see that software-center string that appears on the gnome menu has a mistake
<frandieguez> yesterday the package was updated but the same string continues there
<frandieguez> I saw at launchpad translations and the string is fixed, I understand that tomorrow is the final day to commit translations but I'm a bit  worried about if this will be fixed and included in the final release
<gorthaug> hi, in the boot i get and "error" message, but i cant read it becaus its desapear to fast, in which log can i find it?
<Ian_Corne> frandieguez: what's the error?
<frandieguez> The software-center has the title "Centro de software deUbuntu" where the correct is "Centro de control de Ubuntu"... note the space between "de" and "Ubuntu"
<frandieguez> Ian_Corne: here is the string at launchpad https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/gl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=deUbuntu
<frandieguez> Ian_Corne: sorry here https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/gl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Centro+de+software+de
<Jordan_U> frandieguez: I don't know how translations are dealt with but it might help to submit a bug report to get it on the radar since it's a simple fix
<frandieguez> Jordan_U good point
<hadean> yesterday i updated to 9.10. ever since i cant make a program wider than one screen. nvidia-settings set to twinview. before the update it  worked. somebody got a hint for me?
<ioka> does anyone know what the command to start terminal in xubuntu is?
 * tremmons is away: Gone away for now
<hadean> the problem is i need my ide on full screen because it has everything i need in it.
<hadean> left (main) screen on 1280, right one widescreen on 1920. in jaunty i got it working. anyone got a hint for me?
<tonyyarusso> ioka: I think it uses xterm
<Jordan_U> ioka: xfce4-terminal
<tonyyarusso> ah, right
<sdakpos> hi
<jamieleshaw> Hello, is karmic ment to have to boot splashes ?
<sdakpos> i have a problem with wi-fi, after updating from Jaunty, network manager was disconnecting my wi-fi every 10-20 seconds, i have installed WICD and know in dmesg i see that it tries authenticating but it times out.. what can be the problem?
<sdakpos> i use iwl3945 module
 * tremmons is back.
<hadean> lol after x restart it worked
<hadean> thanks anyways
<sdakpos> anyone?
<tremmons> thated be Konversation
<hadean> Back again, it didnt work, not even after a restart. why cant i make a program wider than one screen after upgrading to karmic?
<hadean> (latest nvidia installed).
<ac13_> is it just me, or is the notification location in karmic off?
<ac13_> i.e., the popups are not in the top right, but offset by some height (the height of the volume control display?)
<hadean> it should be there, works here
<ac13_> hm, I have a screenshot...
<ac13_> http://i.imgur.com/vGgYU.png
<hadean> hum
<hadean> no idea
<hadean> having trouble with my screens but works here
<ac13_> I don't know, it's just weird. oh well. I don't remember if this was an issue in Jaunty or not.
<hadean> :q!
<hadean> oops
<ltspadmin> when i boot the thinclient system through floppy. getting an error message chroot: canonot execute /usr/bin/getltscfg: exec ..in ubuntu 9.10 amd64 i found problem is in the nbi.img file
<ltspadmin> when i boot the thinclient system through floppy. getting an error message chroot: canonot execute /usr/bin/getltscfg: exec ..in ubuntu 9.10 amd64 i found problem is in the nbi.img file
<ltspadmin> when i boot the thinclient system through floppy. getting an error message chroot: canonot execute /usr/bin/getltscfg: exec ..in ubuntu 9.10 amd64 i found problem is in the nbi.img file
<martinjh99> What is the difference between the CD and DVD of Karmic? Apart from being both a Alternate and an Live CD...
<ltspadmin> how to rebuild nbi.img file in ubuntu 9.10 amd 64 bit
<ltspadmin> how to rebuild nbi.img file in ubuntu 9.10 amd 64 bit
<pointlessjon> i'm having some major problems getting rolling with couchdb
 * alankila hates couchdb for its erlang dependency
<pointlessjon> maybe i can roll with tokyo cabinet?
<ltspadmin> how to rebuild nbi.img file in ubuntu 9.10 amd 64 bit
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> when will the packages on archive.canonical.com be updated for karmic?
<hadean> Can anyone help me with my nvidia twinview? i cant make a program wider than one screen.
<hadean> btw: wee all my mouse extra keys work without cfg... /wee karmic
<hadean> didnt linus torwalds flame bcz. of the too monstrous kernel? :P
<dergringo> Whats the name of this notfication thingy at the top of the screen used by pidgn and others. is it libnotify?
<dergringo> i mean the black boxes that appear for a few seconds and then fade
<hadean> yupp
<mac_v> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<coz_> hey guys.. I have a few "visual" issues with karmic... first is that blackish screen with white ubuntu and zippy progress bar of sorts... the second is that screen with the white ubuntu logo on it  which is generlly empty unless I disable quiet splash... are these things going to remain like this?
<Termana> I am unable to change my status AT ALL in Empathy on Karmic Koala Alpha 6 - is this a known bug?
<cousin_mario> is there a way to have the logout/shutdown/restart buttons in the system menu?
<om26er> Termana: no
<om26er> Termana: update you system
<cybersplice> cousin_mario: no, they're in the little status notifier on the top right. :)
<cousin_mario> cybersplice: bottom right in my case, but I'd rather not to rely on an applet
<cousin_mario> I tried looking into gconf-editor but I couldn't find anything
<coz_> cousin_mario,  it's possible to create a menu item
<cousin_mario> coz_: I've tried for 3 days
<coz_> cousin_mario,  and then you have to decide if you want the shut down ui or the log off ui
<cousin_mario> coz_: I'd rather have both
<cousin_mario> or something to invoke a menu with all the choices
<cousin_mario> coz_: any hint will be appreciated
<coz_> cousin_mario,  well if you open alacarte and ad an item for each  the log off ui command is     gnome-session-save --kill   the shutdown ui dbus command is     dbus-send --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.Shutdown
<cousin_mario> coz_: thanks a LOT
<coz_> cousin_mario,  no problem
<coz_> cousin_mario,  I would test those commands in the terminal first  just in case I miss typed
<DamienCassou> hi
<coz_> DamienCassou,  hey guy
<DamienCassou> I tried 2 daily cds today and my computer (macbook 4.1) refuses to boot them. I check the md5sum and it is ok
<coz_> DamienCassou,  when the live cd starts  there is an options to check the cd...have you don that ?
<coz_> DamienCassou,  other than that I havent used a mac since  way long time ago :)
<DamienCassou> coz_: the menu never appears. There is only a blinking underscore forever
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> DamienCassou,  ok then I will have to let someone else take this question  because I just havent done anything with an ibook at all especially trying to install linux   although I am sure you made sure you downloaded the correct  live cd  for mac right?
<ioka> guys do you know if wine has a irc chat somewhere?
<coz_> ioka,  I believe so let me check
<coz_> ioka,  yes  where you type here  type       /join #wine
<ioka> I checked in their web site.could not find it.
<coz_> or rather    #winehg
<DamienCassou> coz_: there is no special cd because I have an intel-based CPU. I've already installed linux on it previously. I just want to install everything from scratch with latest 9.10
<virtuald> #winehq ?
<coz_> DamienCassou,  oh I see
<coz_> virtuald,  yes sory
<coz_> #windhq
<virtuald> hehe
<ioka> ok I'll try winehq. #wine is for invites only.
<ioka> 10x a lot
<cousin_mario> coz_: also do you have any idea on how to remove the help/introduction to ubuntu/informations from the system menu? alacarte doesn't show them
<coz_> although if you type /join #wine  you are redirected to #winehq
<coz_> cousin_mario,  not off hand    I dont
<cousin_mario> ok, thanks
<coz_> cousin_mario,  if it is possible to remove them it is more deeply buried in the system
<ioka> is there a rule that wget follows when it download anything?Where can I find it after the download is finished?
<coz_> ioka,   if you open a terminal   and cd to the location you want the download to be  ...exampl     cd Desktop  then do the wget
<coz_> ioka,  check in /temp
<coz_> or  /home/downloads
<coz_> /home/yourname/downloads
<ioka> ok
<coz_> ioka,  for wget I first   cd  Desktop  then run the wget
<ioka> ok.
<Ian_Corne> what can be the cause if update-manager -d doesn't find the update to karmic?
<coz_> Ian_Corne,   ah not sure  try   sudo update-manager -d
<virtuald> hmm
<virtuald> there's no way to unblock an msn contact in empathy
<Ian_Corne> i did that cos..
<coz_> virtuald,   also no irc capabilities in empathy either
<Ian_Corne> lol virtuald
<virtuald> coz_: yes there is
<virtuald> coz_: with telepathy-idle
<coz_> virtuald,  oh ok  well I dont like empathy...my opinion
<virtuald> :)
<coz_> Ian_Corne,   are you on jaunty 9.04 ?
<ioka> what is ren command in linux - mv  old name new name?
<Ian_Corne> coz_: yes
<coz_> ioka,  "ren" command?
<ioka> rename
<virtuald> i've never seen an im client handle irc channels like a good irc client should
<virtuald> or maybe it's just the scripts and plugins that are missing
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  then I am not sure
<ioka> what is the equivalent rename command in linux - mv old.nam new.name?
<Martin_vW> hmm... does anyone else have the problem that the window list in karmic won't react to clicks? I always have to 'grab' an entry and move it a few pixels to select a window.
<Martin_vW> ioka: yes, mv
<ioka> 10x
<coz_> ioka,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477510
<cousin_mario> bye all
<om26er> transmission torrent should be removed as the default torrent clicnet as it does not even keep the download speed constant
<C-S-B> so skype 1.2 beta is not working on Acer aspire on with karmic
<C-S-B> fact
<C-S-B> I've hacked it so I've got a version locked installed skype 2.0 install which doesn't use pulse.
<C-S-B> if anyone has this working on this h/w let me know otherwise
<C-S-B> please
<C-S-B> I've posted the links to the 2.0 debs hosted at skype. on the ubuntu forums
<C-S-B> Since the links are publicly easy to find
<mpower_bmw> can i use unetbootin to boot and install kubuntu 9.10 x64 iso from windows partition and install it to a separate ext4 partition?
<DanThirst> ok using karmic, clock isn't keeping correct time
<innomen> "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. "
<innomen> How can i tell it to be more trusting :)
<DanThirst> take it out on a date and get to know it better?
<innomen> DanThirst, i tried that, and we got into an argument and thigns are still a little tense
<DanThirst> oh my bad
<innomen> :)
<innomen> she started it, but that never matters
<DanThirst> i think i've solved my problem
<innomen> Any ideas? i could only find one instance of that error messge in google, and it was just a list of debian error messages :P
<innomen> DanThirst, well awesome for you
<mpower_bmw> can i use unetbootin to boot and install kubuntu 9.10 x64 iso from windows partition and install it to a separate ext4 partition?
<innomen> DanThirst, hopefully i'll join you here soon
<DanThirst> why isn't there a time server located in Grenich !!! WHAT THE HECK
<saulus> ElijahCMenifee: Hi, new ideas for the nvidia compile dkms modules problem?
<innomen> Surly there is something super basic i'm overlooking here.
<DanThirst> alright just give this a minute see if it works, and why did they have to move the time/autosync preferences to the system>admin area
<DanThirst> innomen: does it require a ppa key perhaps you forgot to retrieve ?
<innomen> That might be it, i've never gotten a grasp on those fully, how do i go about finding the relevant one?
<innomen> i wish there was just a button "instal anyway" or an equivalent
<DanThirst> depends on the source
<DanThirst> Yeah
<innomen> I'll google
<DanThirst> did you add a source of your own, because if you did there was prolly inscriptions on how to install/retrieve the key
<C-S-B> mpower_bmw, yes, i reckon you can. :)
<innomen> DanThirst, no i was trying to install this bubble puzzle game from software center
<innomen> and now virtualbox
<innomen> both complain about untrusted
<innomen> i may have to simply duelboot xp
<DanThirst> is that like one of those games that you get from sodapop cap games or something like that
<innomen> but i have a feeling thats going to be a severe pita
<innomen> DanThirst, no, its the first game mentioend in the ubuntu documentation on linux gaming
<innomen> and as i said its in the repo
<DanThirst> ok well I just updated to karmic how bout i give this a shot see if i can't help ya out
<innomen> sweet
<innomen> DanThirst, its called frozen bubble
<DanThirst> we'll I've got bad news
<innomen> *checks watch*
<innomen> *looks at Dan*
<DanThirst> works fine for me so I'm not going to lead you on here some one else might be able to help you better but i think you need to change your source.list
<DanThirst> because this installed fine for me
<innomen> hmmm
<DanThirst> How comfortable are you with using command line?
<innomen> oh plenty comfy
<DanThirst> ok and do you know what your source.list is
<innomen> let me look at that, it narrows the problem quite a bit
<innomen> also i'm 64 bit, are you? that may matter?
<DanThirst> may or may not, i don't know that much about this I'm just trying to help you because no one else is
<innomen> DanThirst, well thats supr nice of you :)
<DanThirst> I'm thinking ubuntu isn't trusting the cd, and thats where its trying to get it
<DanThirst> is the cd in the drive?
<innomen> DanThirst, no, i dont even have a karmic cd i update manager -d from 9.04
<DanThirst> ok well thats good - i think
<innomen> hmm i think i agree that my problem is in my sources list
<DanThirst> ok well lets open up source.list we just want to look so execute this command  $ gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<DanThirst> You ever use paste bin before?
<legend2440> innomen: frozen bubble is in universe repo. you have to be sure universe is enabled in  System>administration>software sources
<DanThirst> or you can do like legend2440 suggested
<bazhang> its actually cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<innomen> legend2440, already is, thanks though
<legend2440> ok
<DanThirst> bazhang: ?
<innomen> bazhang, gedit worked fine for me
<innomen> DanThirst, dont worry about him, i have it open
<DanThirst> or kedit or nano .. who cares
<bazhang> DanThirst, sources  not source
<DanThirst> ok http://pastebin.com/ stick it in there and maybe put in a name and for a day and paste your sorces.list
<DanThirst> oh yeah my bad ... love how you all jump on to correct me when you aren't helping him, really help fun guys
<innomen> DanThirst, i know right? i have sen that like a billion times
<innomen> DanThirst, it like the comic about who can get the most hits on a blog post, and the winner just put a spelling error in the title, everyone LOVES being the "well actually" guy
<innomen> DanThirst, let me so some basic stuff to my sources list, yuo've got me going in the rigth direction
<innomen> do some basic stuff*
<DanThirst> good brb snack time
<innomen> heh
<innomen> enjoy
<DanThirst> bck
<DanThirst> I would just make sure the CD repo's are disabled with just a # in-front of them that will "comment them out"  and make sure the other ones do not have a # in front of them
<innomen> Dr_Willis, You should have your own theme music
<innomen> DanThirst, i did something very close to that and changed my download server, its updating now
 * Dr_Willis has intro music like  the 70's cop shows...
<DanThirst> good
<DanThirst> HOLY CRAP LOUD MUSIC
<DanThirst> frozen bubbles is thug
<innomen> DanThirst, that did it
<innomen> DanThirst, Thanks for your help :)
<DanThirst> welcome
<DanThirst> name make the eve servers come back up i wana check my mail
<innomen> Dr_Willis, hahah awesome, i totally just heard it in my mind
<DanThirst> alright i'm out, i need to get to sleep just got home from work, later
<fcuk112_> anybody know if soundblaster xi-fi works in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I wonder if theres a UpNP server out that i can actually figure out. :)
<shadeslayer> is there a kdeaddon package?
<shadeslayer> i cant find the name for it
<Dr_Willis> Theres lots of kde packages not installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu-restricted-extras is one i always install.
<tarzan> anyone running karmic on a laptop with a synaptics touchpad? i am unable to switch my touchpad off, that is it switches itself on again after a few seconds
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yeah,but thats different....
<shadeslayer> tarzan: use touchfreeze
<shadeslayer> tarzan: run touchfreeze in root though
<tarzan> shadeslayer: will try it, thank
<tarzan> s
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i need the xml plugin for kate
<innomen> l8r guys :)
<innomen> As always, it's been a pleasure.
<fcuk112_> anybody know if soundblaster xi-fi works in karmic?
<aprilhare> hey. has anyone noticed recently that firefox 3.5.3 has 'grown unstable'?
<aprilhare> i get firefox crashing all the time.
<shadeslayer> whats the name for the kde addons package?
<C-S-B> I dont think karmic is recognising when my battery is low either, so it doesn't go to standby, just powers off.
<C-S-B> Acer apsire one. 150 zg5
<bazhang> shadeslayer, for plasma?
<aprilhare> you've got to be kidding. seriously. it just crashed again.
<aprilhare> firefox 3.5.3 is fail atm
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i need the xml plugin for kate
<shadeslayer> bazhang: which according to kde.org is in kde addons....
<shadeslayer> bazhang: Kate on its own is a very capable editor, but the xml-plugin that is in the kdeaddons package takes it to another level entirely.
<bazhang> kdeplasma-addons?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i dont know...
<Dr_Willis> there is no 'kdeaddons' package from what i see with --> apt-cache search kde | grep addon
<Dr_Willis> highlighting-kate-doc - library documentation for highlighting-kate
<Dr_Willis> libghc6-highlighting-kate-dev - syntax highlighting library based on Kate syntax descriptions
<tarzan> shadeslayer: does not work, still enables itself after a few seconds again
<shadeslayer> tarzan: did you run it with root priviliges?
<ioka> guys I used to have no problem executing the command updatedb.Now i cant.
<ioka> updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<tarzan> shadeslayer: with and without, makes no difference
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yeah i saw that..
<shadeslayer> tarzan: what DE?
<eldar> hi all! I've installed kubuntu 9.10 few weeks ago, I don't have sound working in the flash and skype. Is it a known issue?
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  you are running with sudo?
<tarzan> shadeslayer: DE?
<shadeslayer> eldar: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<shadeslayer> tarzan: Desktop env.
<tarzan> shadeslayer: gnome
<eldar> shadeslayer, I think I didn't. thanks I will try
<ioka> no I used to run it without sudo.Now it wants sudo.Why is that?
<shadeslayer> tarzan: then there should be a checkbox in the mouse config dialog which should turn it off...
<eldar> it seems that I have it
<eldar> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  ive alsays had to run it with sudo since its a system type service/feature
<shadeslayer> eldar: and you have installed skype via medibuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  unless theres some way to have a user only database for it.
<eldar> no, from the deb package at skype.com
<eldar> flash is from adobe.com
<shadeslayer> eldar: ah,thats why
<eldar> should I try it?
<shadeslayer> eldar: i think the 2 packages are conflicting
<eldar> skype and flash??
<ioka> yes.I'm almost positive that I use to run it without sudo.
<shadeslayer> the one from adobe and ubuntu repos
<eldar> hm
<tarzan> shadeslayer: there is no button to disable it in the mouse preferences. disabling it using gsynaptics does not help either (same behaviour)
<shadeslayer> eldar: have you also installed gnash or something?
<eldar> doesn't the browser use the one, which occurs first in the plugins directories?
<shadeslayer> tarzan: ok,did you google this problem?
<eldar> I don't have gnash or anything else..
<tarzan> shadeslayer: yes and i did not find anything... i just don't know if this is a xorg/gsynaptics/touchpad driver issue
<shadeslayer> eldar: ok,try removing : flashplugin-nonfree
<shadeslayer> tarzan: i have a synaptic touchpad,disbaled right now
<kolp> hi. is this the right channel for Kubuntu karmic questions?
<bazhang> kolp, yep
<tarzan> shadeslayer: killing syndaemon solved the problem, the bug seems to be there
<tarzan> i'll file a bug report
<shadeslayer> tarzan: didnt have to do a thing here,good luck with the bug report :)
<eldar> shadeslayer, removing flashplugin-nonfree didn't help
<shadeslayer> eldar: can you check the output of : dpkg -l | grep flash : ?
<eldar> flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<eldar> but I remember installing the latter trying to fix the problem
<kolp> cool. I've normally enabled 3 keyboard layouts (de,ru,in) which works fine. then I added ge. now when the de layout is selected the AltGr key doesn't work correctly in non-KDE apps and konsole.
<shadeslayer> eldar: /q ubuntulog
<shadeslayer> whops
<kolp> backslash, @, etc don't appear
<kolp> removing the ge layout fixes that again
<shadeslayer> eldar: 32 bit?
<tarzan> is there a way to disable the start of syndaemon on x startup?
<oldude67> am i the only one running kde, having issues with installing gnome as well?
<eldar> shadeslayer, yes, 32 bit
<shadeslayer> eldar: and i thought we 64 bit users had a hard time installing flash :P
<shadeslayer> eldar: and what browser are you using?
<eldar> hehe
<eldar> chromium, firefox, konqueror
<Dr_Willis> ive no problems with flash on 64bit  ubuntu in the last 2+ releases
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: same here
<shadeslayer> eldar: ok reinstall flashplugin and go here to check if it works : http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<eldar> but why skype isn't working as well
<eldar> I think it's a more common issue
<shadeslayer> eldar: whats not working on skype?
<eldar> sound :)
<shadeslayer> eldar: did you select the o/p to use alsa ?
<eldar> o/p? what's that
<eldar> I haven't selected anything
<shadeslayer> eldar: output
<eldar> no
<shadeslayer> eldar: in the settings go to sound and select the ouput to alsa
<eldar> which settings? On Kubuntu I only have phonon backend which is xine currently
<eldar> or settings of skype and flash?
<shadeslayer> eldar: the settings of skype
<eldar> ok, let me try once again.
<eldar> among suitable options I have only HDA Intel, ALC861 Analog Default Audio Device
<ioka> what am I doing wrong? there are .cvs files in the directory I am.after chmod 777 *.cvs I get  chmod: cannot access `*.cvs': No such file or directory
<alankila> awesome, I was able to plug the pulse extension into sun jdk from openjdk with no changes.
<alankila> so I can actually uninstall openjdk. Oh joy.
<alankila> all that I had to copy over was the pulse-ext jar and its associated native library
<alankila> hmm, right, and a sound.properties file that uses that stuff, also from openjdk
<shadeslayer> eldar: change it to your sound card
<alankila> the reason I need to do this is that I think nothing plays audio for me anymore unless it goes through pulse. It's something to do with how the compatibility stuff uses pulse or gets routed to alsa or whatever, I don't know and I have given up
<eldar> yes this option was actually selected, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> eldar: oh then change it to the other one..
<eldar> the other ones don't make sense
<shadeslayer> eldar: HDA Intel ?
<eldar> yes
<eldar> that's the option I chose, that's my soundcard
<shadeslayer> eldar: ok change it to something other than that and try the test call....
<oldude67> 8 days away and this thing still has more bugs then a new york appartment.
<BluesKaj> hello folks
<BluesKaj> no updates this morning/today so far
<kolp> does anyone know what could be wrong with the ge keyboard layout that it breaks AltGr?
<BluesKaj> altgr?
<eldar> shadeslayer, they don't work
<shadeslayer> eldar: :(
<eldar> on my ubuntu 9.04 installation everything is fine
<shadeslayer> eldar: i dont have any other ideas...
<eldar> anyway thank you for helping
<ltspadmin> build-client fails to build i386 version of boot, amd64 in ubuntu 9.10
<eldar> I may try to reinstall it, once it's out with hope that it's solved somehow
<linux1> could someone check a package for me it keeps seg faulting here its spring-engine :( ,before i add a bug report
<kolp> BluesKaj: in de layout, e.g. altgr+q doesn't produce '@' in non-kde apps if the ge layout is also enabled (not selected)
<BluesKaj> kolp, sorry dunno about your specific problem but there have been sevseral KB probs reported after installing karmic , for example the mute button no longer works here , but the vol ctrls do
<kolp> BluesKaj: now, those work fine for me :)
<dto> nice. nautilus now detects my walkman as a music player, and gives it an ipod-ish icon
<vistakiller1> the last update from firefox crash it very often
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ioka> how do I move directories guys?
<ioka> tried mv -t does not work
<Dr_Willis> mv, rename,  commands
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joaopinto> you don't need -t, you just need mv
<joaopinto> ioka, man mv
<ActionParsnip> mv -r can be useful
<ioka> I read man mv.Could not understand it
<Dr_Willis> http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<ioka> mv -r invalid option -r
<Dr_Willis> http://linuxcommand.org/lts0050.php#mv
<Lazy> mv sourcefile destination
<Dr_Willis> mv --help     :)
<Dr_Willis> or cheat and use 'mc'
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2-2 (karmic), package size 2124 kB, installed size 6352 kB
<ioka> there are many directories to move.
<Lazy> mv dir1 dir2 dir3 destination
<Dr_Willis> or use wildcards/regular expressions
<Dr_Willis> or cheat and use 'mc'   :)
<ioka> what is the wild card for directory?
<ioka> *.* + all files
<Dr_Willis> wildcards are for names
<Dr_Willis> and  thisis not DOS   the *.* does not do what you think it does/means
<ioka> do I can not execute commnd similar to *.* but for the directories
<Dr_Willis> try  'echo *' to see what patterns mach what names.
<Dr_Willis> files or dirs do not get differanted by the wildcards
<Dr_Willis>  the shell expands them based on the names. thats it.  dosent matter what they are.
<Dr_Willis> If you want to get real fancy you an use the 'find' command to do somt things to just files, or to just dirs
<Dr_Willis> find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755
<Dr_Willis> that whould chmod 755 JUST the directories
<Lazy> if you want to move everything from your current dir "destination" somewhere you would use: mv * destination
<digdeep> just upgrade to Karmic on my Dell D610. Able to ping, but not sudo apt-get update, cannot browse either.
<Lazy> digdeep: can you ping www.google.com
<digdeep> I upgrade it in my uni and it works, but it doesn't work at home
<digdeep> Lazy, yes
 * mzz tries to remember if there's a factoid like "!cannot"
<Dr_Willis> browser to www.google.com times out? or what?
<mzz> every time people say they "cannot" do something I imagine they have their hands tied behind their back so they can't type the command line or something like that
<Dr_Willis> !dontwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mzz> yeah, that's the one
 * Dr_Willis fits that definition of !dontwork
<digdeep> can ping google.com
<Lazy> and it responds with correct ip addresses?
<Lazy> like: PING www.l.google.com (209.85.135.147) 56(84) bytes of data.
<mzz> so how's the other stuff failing? Timeouts? error messages?
<aprilhare> i miss working.
<digdeep> Lazy, yes
<aprilhare> anyone else having stability problems with firefox 3.5.3?
<mzz> not so far
<Lazy> what happens when you try to browse to www.google.com in firefox?
<aprilhare> crashes with gmail etc.?
<mzz> aprilhare: crash reports help
<aprilhare> mzz: hard to make: the program freezes rather than crashes
<mzz> aprilhare: if you're concerned about privacy extract just the stacktrace
<mzz> aprilhare: kill -9 it
<digdeep> Lazy, it keeps loading and times out eventually
<mzz> err, no, not 9
<mzz> aprilhare: kill -11 it
<aprilhare> ok
<aprilhare> mzz: apport will pick that up?
<mzz> aprilhare: iirc yes
<digdeep> I am able to connect internet at uni, but it doesn't work at home. Will that be a routing issue?
<Lazy> digdeep: what happens if you type this in terminal "telnet www.google.com 80"
<mzz> it's pretty hard to distinguish a manual sigsegv from an actual crash
<mzz> digdeep: bogus proxy sounds possible
<mzz> digdeep: might want to echo $http_proxy, should be unset
<mzz> digdeep: it's possible that got autoconfigured at uni and didn't get "unconfigured" elsewhere
<digdeep> mzz, right I guess. I am not sure what to do
<Lazy> digdeep: yeah, you should also check Preferences -> Network Proxy
<Lazy> it probably should say direct internet connection
<mzz> yep
<mzz> I don't know enough about proxy autoconfiguration to know how likely it is that this is the problem
<mzz> but if "ping" works but http times out that's something I'd check
<digdeep>  it probably should say direct internet connection. Yes, that is the current setting
<Lazy> digdeep: what happens when you try to telnet the google server?
<Lazy> telnet www.google.com 80
<maurer_> Hey, amarok is failing to play music for me--it just moves the bar indicating the position in the song left to right really quickly, making no noise
<digdeep> Lazy, need to unplug the cable, come back in a sec
<robin0800> maurer_: that usually means it can't find the music
<Lazy> maurer_: or missing codec?
<digdeep> Lazy, telnet www.google.com 80 --> Trying 1.0.0.0   telnet: unable to connect to remote host: no route to host
<Lazy> digdeep: looks like dns problem
<Lazy> or defaultroute?
<maurer_> Lazy: It doesn't bring up an error about missing codec (the old amarok did, don't know about the new one)
<maurer_> robin0800: File appears to be here, given that mplayer can play it
<Lazy> maurer_: i don't know about the new amarok either, but if you had the codecs already it's not that...
<vistakiller1> http://www.gameworld.gr/index.php?option=com_simple_review&Itemid=83&review=658-NBA-Live-10-PS3-Xbox-360-PSP-iPhone
<vistakiller1> can anyone that use firefox see if that link works?
<Lazy> digdeep: could you put output from command "route" to pastebin?
<vistakiller1> it crash my broswer every time i try to open it
<digdeep> Lazy, sure, need to unplug again
<robin0800> maurer_: I just switched from amarok to songbird much better IMHO
<maurer_> robin0800: Yes, I was going to try songbird but the latest gstreamer on karmic breaks it.
<robin0800> maurer_: works here fine
<maurer_> If I can't get amarok to work, I guess I can just use an older revision of gstreamer and try to remember to upgrade later
<maurer_> ././songbird-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gst-0.10/gst/_gst.so: undefined symbol: gst_task_pool_get_type
<maurer_> Same error with 1.2, 1.4, 1.5a
<maurer_> Songbird's support confirms that multiple people have this issue.
<bazhang> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in karmic
<mzz> maurer_: odd, because gst imports just fine from the python interpreter
<mzz> maurer_: which songbird build?
<robin0800> maurer_:  running 1.4.0b3, Build 1303
<maurer_> bazhang: I did not ask for support on songbird as it is not in the official repos, I was just responding to robin0800
<dconlon> Hi, a fresh install of the beta yields a system that won't boot into X if an xorg.conf file exists. This sees to exist as part of the install and was not created by me. Any ideas?
<bazhang> maurer_, I was checking if it was in the repos
<maurer_> mzz: I have tested the current stable (1.2), something 1.4ish a couple days ago, and just now 1.5a (build 1328)
<mzz> maurer_: iirc songbird bundles its own gstreamer, and it sounds like the combination of ubuntu's gst-python and songbird's gstreamer doesn't work
<robin0800> bazhang: its not 1.2 debs are available however but the nightly build seems better to me
<digdeep> lazy, --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298271/
<Dr_Willis> ive had a great many issues with songbird when ive tried it.
<maurer_> mzz: Makes sense. Maybe I should try to figure out how to repackage it from source against system gst
<Dr_Willis> maurer_:  yep. I recall some forum threads on removing  some packages from ubuntu to get it going.. but i gave up on it.
<Lazy> digdeep: does the mygateway1.ar7 resolve to somehing?
<maurer_> Dr_Willis: That package is the visualizer package, and is for dealing with an nvidia driver bug, if memory serves.
<mzz> maurer_: may not always be possible, because iirc their gstreamer is at least occasionally patched. There's a ppa though, I'd expect that to work better than their own binaries.
<maurer_> mzz: The ppa was my first try.
<mzz> hum
<digdeep> Lazy, sorry, I don't know what is that
<Lazy> digdeep: because usually you see ip address as a default gateway
<robin0800> maurer_: the one I'm running looks like Itunes with album art scrolling at the top awesome
<Lazy> digdeep: if you type "nslookup mygateway1.ar7" what do you see?
<digdeep> Lazy, wait
<Martin_vW> Can anyone confirm that the window list is not working properly on karmic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290946
<mzz> maurer_: looks like the entire taskpool interface is a relatively recent addition, so I suspect the bundled gstreamer is simply too old
<mzz> maurer_: wonder why songbird's picking up pygst though, I didn't know they used python
<digdeep> Lazy nslookup mygateway1.ar7 --> server: 10.1.1.1 Address 10.1.1.1#53
<Lazy> looks like a gateway problem to me
<Lazy> oh sorry
<Lazy> i thoght you were in 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 network
<Lazy> but your netmask is 255.0.0.0
<Lazy> digdeep: is that 10.1.1.1 correct gateway address?
<robin0800> maurer_: http://en.pastebin.ca/1634982
<maurer_> robin0800: That did not work how you thought it did.
<maurer_> It gave me a file:/// url to what is presumably a screenshot on your desktop
<digdeep> Lazy, will 10.1.1.1 be visible on browser?
<robin0800> maurer_: how do you post pictures?
<Lazy> digdeep: sorry, i have to go now but maybe someone else can help you further
<BluesKaj> robin0800, use imagebin
<maurer_> http://imagebin.ca/
<digdeep> lazy, sure, thx
<maurer_> OK, got your image
<maurer_> How is this supposed to help?
<robin0800> maurer_: http://imagebin.ca/view/8F81PYF.html
<maurer_> Yes, as I said--how does an image of the program in operation help me get it to launch?
<maurer_> Whatever, I'll just downgrade my gstreamer
<mzz> maurer_: the thing that needs downgrading is probably python-gst0.10
<maurer_> mzz: Yes. I'm looking at some more information, and it looks like the real problem is that the system is for some reason preferring the .so in there to the .so they ship
<mzz> maurer_: does songbird actually ship a _gst.so?
<robin0800> maurer_: clearly it dosn't not sure why mine works though I'm completely up to date but using pulse audio
<maurer_> Workaround found for anyone who is having this problem
<maurer_> Make a launcher script in /usr/local/bin/ that first sets LD_BIND_NOW=1
<mzz> maurer_: my guess is songbird is (intentionally) using its own libgstreamer-0.10.so.0, does not use python-gst so does not bundle a _gst.so, something's pulling in the system _gst.so, and that system _gst.so is incompatible with their (older) libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<maurer_> This will cause it to load the right shared library
<mzz> err, I'm not sure that fixes it the way you think it does
<mzz> it might actually fix it by making _gst.so not load
<mzz> (sneaky!)
<maurer_> Well, even if _gst.so doesn't load, songbird _appears_ to work, and does play music
<mzz> yes
<mzz> I don't have songbird installed, but I don't expect them to be using gst-python. I'm not sure what's pulling in the system gst-python.
<mzz> can you check if they bundle their own _gst.so?
<maurer_> Sure, I'll take a look
<mzz> if they don't I'm pretty sure they're not expecting the system _gst.so to be used at all
<maurer_> In the debug info from when I make it not load _gst though, it looks like the reason it's getting pulled is for plugins
<dconlon> Anyone care to help with my X not booting problem?
<mzz> hmm, actually, there's /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstpython.so
<mzz> this is suspicious
<mzz> I think that's trying to support system gstreamer plugins implemented in python
<mzz> and it's not dealing with that failing to load
<mzz> that could be improved
<mzz> no, wait, that LD_BIND_NOW fixes it indicates it *does* deal with it failing to load
<mzz> hmm.
<mzz> my preferred fix would be for songbird to not need its own gstreamer library and just use the system one
<mzz> that'd probably fix this by making _gst.so work
<maurer_> No actual _gst shipped, but a whole bunch of other gst-dependent libs
<mzz> yes, that sounds about right
<mzz> hmm! ask me about this again later, I'm out of time
<mzz> (background: I don't currently use songbird, but I do know a bunch of stuff about it and about extending and embedding python, so I can make fairly educated guesses about how this breaks)
<unknown_> hello, anyone one of you Guys, know any working way how to play WMV files on x64 version of ubuntu 9.10 ? With i386 I don't have any problems, but x64 looks like have many codecs missing
<mbeierl> unknown_: just checking, but do you have w64codecs installed?
<unknown_> mbeirl: yes of course I do, but those w64codecs inside have only 3-4 files instead of >30 in w32codecs..
<unknown_> mbeirl: totem doesn't work, mplayer doesn't work either, I have only sound
<raff_> is 9.10 release quite useable?
<virtuald> who's working on upstart?
<unknown_> raff_: It works for me very well for long time already
<mbeierl> unknown_: ooo.  hadn't looked - I unfortunately tend to use my laptop for development, not media so much...
<unknown_> mbeierl: maybe the output from mplayer will help somehow: http://pastebin.com/m3109e7ca it looks like wmsdmod codec isn't installed... :/
<carmelita> Hi, I'm trying kubuntu 9.10 beta
<ioka> I could not make it to start lighttpd with php.I'm tired
<ioka> will try gain tomorrow
<ioka> cya
<carmelita> I have a problem with a resiserfs partition, all files that have accesnts or "ñ" seem not to exists as soon as you try to copy or modify them. But they are all listed. How can i correct the error?
<carmelita> I triesd modifing the locales, converting all to UTF8
<carmelita> but the system is not able to modify the files to UTF8
<carmelita> I can't modify them manually, I have no idea what to do, please help me
<cochise> Hi, anyone having problems with the ubuntu key server?
<mbeierl> unknown_: sorry - have to run just as I think I might have been getting somewhere:  did you cover this already?  (if so, sorry for wasting time :( ) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232173
<vanishing> anyone here using irc with empathy?
<jarnos> I am having problem with lirc after upgrade from 9.04.
<unknown_> mbeierl: Not wasting my time, you trying to help me :) I'll try to follow every step there + test all related links :) I will tell result, thank you
<jarnos> I can't see keypresses of my remote by irw
<BluesKaj> hmm, no new updates today
<mbeierl> unknown_: page 2 or 3 indicated that certain codecs simply cannot be done as 64bit...
<mbeierl> is the current boot progress for everyone a plain monochrome "circle of friends" and nothing more?  I find this very dull after 9.04 and was hoping something a little more shiny would come up\
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> has anyone any idea about how to fix this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/455417 ?
<Andy80> I had no feedback/reply :\
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/455417)
<robin0800> Andy80: I prefer pulse audio volume control
<Andy80> robin0800: and what is that?
<Andy80> anyway... it doesn't detect my soundcard, but only sometimes
<robin0800> its a different type of volume control also try multimedia settings a hidden menu option
<Andy80> robin0800: where can I find it?
<Andy80> where is the hidden menu?
<robin0800> Andy80: right click the menu choose edit it is the preferences disabled by default
<Andy80> robin0800: right click on which menu?
<xray7224> why is jscalibrator not in karmic
<xray7224> has it just not been packaed or is there a reason ?
<xray7224> *packaged
<robin0800> Andy80: the main menu on the taskbar
<Andy80> robin0800: you mean the System->Preferences menu?
<tgpraveen> gnome bug #443884
<ubottu> Gnome bug 443884 in Multi User Chat "red-line indicating last time I saw the given MUC/IRC channel/etc." [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=443884
<robin0800> Andy80: yes just choose edit menus
<tgpraveen> gnome bug #579159
<ubottu> Gnome bug 579159 in Archives "Add pidgin log store" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579159
<Andy80> robin0800: I've all voices enabled... maybe I don't have it installed... just tell me what do I have to install/execute from terminal
<Andy80> it's better :)
<tgpraveen> #599168
<robin0800> Andy80: This its official name Multimedia Systems Selector
<Andy80> robin0800: ahh! you did mean gstreamer-properties, ok! and... once there what do I have to do?
<robin0800> Andy80: no its a menu to launch Multimedia Systems Selector
<Andy80> robin0800: ok.... once I've started Multimedia System Selector... what do I have to do with it?
<robin0800> Andy80: Take it off auto
<mersault> Is it possible to play the music off my iPhone in Rhythmbox? I don't care about syncing (I sync with a Mac at home), but I'd like to be able to play the music on my iPhone through Rythmbox at work.
<Andy80> robin0800: Audio --> Default Output --> Default Plugin: I change from "Autodetect" to "Pulse Audio" ?
<robin0800> Andy80: yes if thats what you want some people prefer alsa but pulse audio works fine for me
<Andy80> robin0800: Pulse would be ok, but.... as I told you, my soundcard is not detected in this moment... do you think there is a particular reason for this bug?
<robin0800> Andy80: now install the pulse audio volume control  from software centre
<robin0800> Andy80: did you test
<Andy80> installing...
<Andy80> "No cards available for configuration"
<Andy80> :P
<CShadowRun> Anyone know where i can find the "Why did my computer just randomly switch itself off" logs?
<Andy80> robin0800: Pulse audio volume control cannot make miracles...
<robin0800> Andy80: look just found this with google http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940689
<lanoxx> hi, can anyone tell me which packet is System->Preferences->Apperance?
<Andy80> robin0800: it's a different distro (8.10) a different audio server (ALSA) and a completely different problem (in that case it never works, in my case sometimes doesn't work), so.... how could I get any help from that?
<lemonade> lanoxx: gnome-control-center
<lanoxx> lemonade, thx
<robin0800> Andy80: last try alsamixer in a terminal
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<Andy80> robin0800: it says Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                                                           │
<Andy80> │ Chip: Nvidia MCP78 HDMI
<Andy80> is there any way to restart audio service?
<JohnFlux> I've upgraded to 9.10, and noticed that Kubuntu is using an old version of the knetworkmanager applet
<JohnFlux> bille (author) has made a load of important fixes and improvements to it since then
<Andy80> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart, doesn't work
<JohnFlux> any chance of it being upgraded
<darthanubis> Andy80, killall -9 pulseaudio, then alt-f2 pulseaudio
 * jimpop notices for a second day that Karmic is working well now.
<PrebenR> thx
<PrebenR> anybody know how to get gdm to offer custom session?
<Andy80> darthanubis: it didn't work: I mean... the sound card is still not detected...
<PrebenR> I need it to use my .xsesion file to load dwm etc..
<quiescens> intermittent freeze on resume is tedious ):
<darthanubis> Andy80, restarting PA will not detect your sound card
<bjsnider> JohnFlux, at this late stage in the development process, absolutely not
<JohnFlux> bjsnider: hum
<JohnFlux> bjsnider: yet another release with a broken network manager :-(
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> there is no broken network manager
<darthanubis> I don't even think Kubuntu still uses knetworkmanager
<bjsnider> you might want to go to a k specific channel like #kubuntu or something. try to find Riddell
<PrebenR> gdm is broken though...
<JohnFlux> yeah there's no #kubuntu+1
<Andy80> darthanubis: who detects my soundcard then?
<lanoxx> checking for CAPPLET... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.15.0  glib-2.0 >= 2.17.4  gio-2.0  gconf-2.0  libxml-2.0  gnome-desktop-2.0 >= 2.25.1) were not met: No package 'gconf-2.0' found No package 'libxml-2.0' found No package 'gnome-desktop-2.0' found
<JohnFlux> so it's a choice between here or #kubuntu
<lanoxx> what does that mean
<PrebenR> anybody know how to get gdm to offer custom session?
<bjsnider> lanoxx, whatever you're trying to compile, run apt-get build-dep packagename
<lanoxx> bjsnider, thx
<bjsnider> you lack the build dependencies for it
<bjsnider> darthanubis, what does kde4 use instead of knetworkmanager?
<lanoxx> bjsnider, one more question, will the patches in ./debian/patches be automatically applied once i build the package?
<bjsnider> not if you are building it yourself they won't
<lanoxx> bjsnider, or ist there anything else i have to take care of? Maybe you could point me to some general documentation on how the packages are structured?
<darthanubis> bjsnider, looking into it now. I reember them switching to something else.
<bjsnider> i see
<bjsnider> lanoxx, are you trying to construct a debian package?
<lanoxx> bjsnider, no im trying to find a bug in a package
<bjsnider> well i'm not sure exactly how you're trying to do that but i'd submit a bug and talk to the devs about it
<lanoxx> bjsnider, so i want to find the exact code piece where i thing the problem is, and thats in one of the patches to i guess i would first need to apply the patch
<bjsnider> patches are applied by quilt or dpatch during the debian build process
<darthanubis> bjsnider, it is the network settings native to KDE 4.3
<lanoxx> bjsnider, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/413385 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/269292
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/413385)
<bjsnider> darthanubis, not sure exactly what that means
<darthanubis> kdenetwork
<darthanubis> search synaptic for kdenetwork
<menzza> !alsa-mixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-mixer
<darthanubis> remove kdeneworkmanager
<bjsnider> well, i'm not _that_ interested
<darthanubis> 1info kdenetwork
<bjsnider> just mildly curious
<darthanubis> !info kdenetwork
<ubottu> kdenetwork (source: kdenetwork): networking applications from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 32 kB, installed size 88 kB
<lanoxx> bjsnider, do you have any idea what i have to do to apply a patch from debian/patches?
<whiteda> Hello, I have updated to Karmic on a machine that had been created from jaunty xubuntu then had gnome desktop and kubuntu desktop added - now that I upgraded to karmic - I seem to have updated gnome and xubuntu apps but I have 600 plus mostly KDE apps that are held back by apt-get upgrade.  How do I get everything?????
<Polarina> whiteda: aptitude full-upgrade
<whiteda> thanks Polarina - I'll try it
<amgarchIn9> people that use KDE, do you have Shutdown button in Leave-menu? I dont! I run KDE grom GDM selector.
<whiteda> Polarina, that looks like it's going to do it, thanks again.
<quiescens> hmm
<Armageddon> Gius, I tried to update Ubuntu using the CD but it did a partial upgrade and now gnome looks like the one on Debian and source package doesn't work
<Armageddon> guys*
<quiescens> how do you make karmic remove modules before suspend again?
<quiescens> is it the same as it used to be or has it changed because of the devicekit stuff
<quiescens> armageddon: how did you do a partial upgrade? using the update manager?
<Armageddon> quiescens: I was using the alternative CD
<Armageddon> yes using update manager
<quiescens> update-manager -d
<quiescens> or whatever
<CydeSwype> has anyone had trouble or luck accepting meeting invites in evolution to a Google calendar?
<CydeSwype> i have a bug into launchpad, but could use some other confirmation of the bug
<CydeSwype> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/434262
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/434262)
<om26er> any ubuntu moblin remix user with bags of bugs
<Dr_Willis> mobilin and bag of bugs = an understatement. :)
<om26er> Dr_Willis: what would be your words about that
<Dr_Willis> I couldent even figure out how to do half the things i wanted to do with the last moblin release i tried.. and it dident work very well..
<tj83_> can somone please help me! all i want to do is clear all of network-manager-gnome's files where i have made different connection. "purge" doesnt cut it. i tried to purge network-manager pptp-linux network-manager-gnome network-manager-pptp ppp, upon re-installation all settings are as they were... where are these files at?
<Dr_Willis> but then the wife took my netbook. So i havent tried  it again this month
<tj83_> Dr_Willis, can you help with that?
<om26er> Dr_Willis: i would say release is 7 days away and it contains bugs that i don't think are gonna get fixed by release date
<tj83_> past versions of ubuntu purge worked fine
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  Hmm I thought ubuntu Moblin was a different project then the Ubuntu netbook remix.
<Dr_Willis> but all these netbook variants get confuseing. and i hate the dumbed down netbook interfaces.
<om26er> Dr_Willis: actually i agree. after testing many netbook variants i am back to karmic desktop and its really kick ass
<quiescens> I find they only make much sense if its a touchscreen
<Guest99822> Hi from Berlin
<Guest99822> anyone having ATI x700? and got it running in 1280*1024 under Karmic?
<tj83_> anyone know where network-manager profiles are located?
<edgy> Guest34396: I have R700 and it's working
<Dr_Willis> perhaps in the users home directory somewhere tj83_
<BluesKaj> tj83_, install wicd by adding this repos to your sources.list , it auto-removes network manager
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<tj83_> Dr_Willis, i searched and searched to no avail
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<tj83_> BluesKaj, i have no problem dumping network-manager, problem is the profile is left behind even with purge
<BluesKaj> tj83_, deb http://apt.wicd.net karmic extras
<Dr_Willis> tj83_:  try moving the users home directory and remaking it and see if it vanishes..
<quiescens> tj83_: ~/.gconf/system/networking
<jemand> edgy ist it a question of xorg.conf or where do I start the puzzle?
<tj83_> quiescens, ty! let me check that out!
<quiescens> because the connection profiles are userlevel profiles unless explicitly specified otherwise
<edgy> jemand: ask at #ati
<Dr_Willis> quiescens:  thats what i was figuring also.
<om26er> ubuntu will release with gnome 2.28 or 2.28.1 ?
<Dr_Willis> 2.28.0  would be my guess
<darthanubis> I think what it says on the webpage would be right
<om26er> 2.28.1 is out
<Dr_Willis> dosent matter if its out or not.
<jemand> THX
<om26er> and some packages are 2.28.1
<om26er> like totem empathy
<Dr_Willis> the frezzes have gone in to effect. - but it could be they consider .1 a trival version change. or security updates
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<oldude67> i dont think that their going to make any drastic changes less then 8 days till release.
<lanoxx> running gnome-session-save should produce a file like ~/.gnome2/session or not?
<Dr_Willis> 'final freeze' = oct 15
<Dr_Willis> oct 22 = release canidate. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm that tomorrow.
<om26er> but yesterday empathy 2.28.1 came
<Dr_Willis> does it really matter? :)
<oldude67> om26er, well then t will probably in next release
<om26er> is there a way to make new session for gnome-shell
<Dr_Willis> FinalFreeze  EXTREMELY anal-retentive, high-caution period until the FinalRelease goes out. ReleaseTeam and relevant section team confirmed fixes only!
<Polarina> Dr_Willis: That's Window's 7 release date!
<Polarina> :O
<Dr_Willis> i couldent even figure out how to use gnome-shell :)
<Dr_Willis> Polarina:  woopiee. :P
<om26er> Dr_Willis: install gnome shell
<corp186> when I run apt-get with package resolver debug output I get "Package pulseaudio has broken Depends on libpulse0"
<om26er> type gnome-shell --replace
<corp186> how do I continue debugging this issue?
<lanoxx> Dr_Willis, do you know how gnome-session-save works?
<NRVate> wouldnt that indicate libpulse0 won't install?
<NRVate> so you'd then want to figure out why libpulse0 won't install?
<Dr_Willis> lanoxx:  not really messed with ot.
<corp186> NRVate: libpulse0 is installed
<corp186> NRVate: but it's libpulse0 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu2
<corp186> NRVate: the latest is -0ubuntu3 I believe
<Pconfig> hey, i have a dependency issue. I upgraded to karmic beta 2 days ago. Before karmic a had some ppa repo enabled to give me vdpau support so xine got updated to a version in that repo. Now karmic ships the same version and for some reason libxine-ffmpeg get removed during the update. When i want to install the lib now it depends on the official ubuntu version but i can't seem to change the xinelib i have installed now
<corp186> but it won't still it
<nemo> joaopinto: Hey, sent you an updated e-mail.
<nemo> joaopinto: clearly that opengl feature is not reliably supported by either manufacturer
<lanoxx> Dr_Willis, man gnome-session specifies 3 files of which neither of them are present
<lanoxx> Dr_Willis, any idea how that could be?
<joaopinto> nemo, ok, didn't check the email yet :\
<Dr_Willis> lanoxx:  ive not messed with gnome session management in years. so Nope. :)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<lanoxx> anyone else have an idea?
<oldude67> anyone know where vbox web page can be found?
<NRVate> hmm.. current version of pulseaudio depends on the newer version?
<oldude67> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in karmic
<NRVate> hmm.. you on i386 or amd64?
<NRVate> @corpl86
<oldude67> o b. s.
<NRVate> you are correct, 0ubuntu3 is current for libpulse0
<NRVate> pulseaudio is also 0u3 now.
<oldude67> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in karmic
<NRVate> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 586 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<NRVate> neat.
<fahadsadah> Canonical no longer support ACL?
<fahadsadah> How comes? It's a core part of linux.
<nemo> joaopinto: just as well ;)
<kaddi> !vbox | oldude67 maybe you're looking for this?
<ubottu> oldude67 maybe you're looking for this?: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nemo> joaopinto: NPOTT saves a little memory, but clearly is just not reliable. at least in ATI/nvidia
<corp186> NRVate: output from apt-get: http://pastebin.com/d5527751c
<kaddi> !info virtualbox-ose | oldude67 or possibly this:
<ubottu> oldude67: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6182 kB, installed size 24292 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<oldude67> dont want the one in repos, it wont support usb..but thanks kaddi
<giggsey> I installed the Beta, and the wifi worked fine (I have an Atheros Ar5001 chip), but after doing updates and rebooting the wireless stopped working. It says Wifi is turned off (stil finds a driver). Hardware switch affects nothing. Any ideas?
<falstaff|h> sometimes i see grub 1.97, sometimes not, why? When I just reboot, i dont see it...
<eagles0513875> oldude67: ask in vbox if your having issues
<NRVate> yea, just noticing the same deal, that the .18->.19 upgrade is being held back
<quiescens> i would imagine you could probably google virtualbox
<eagles0513875> quiescens: they have a channel on here
<ck773> olddude67: you want the non-free available on the website, virtualbox.org
<oldude67> eagles0513875, dont have issues was just trying to find the homepage
<eagles0513875> oldude67: let me get it for ya
<lanoxx> !gnome-control-center
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lanoxx> !gnome-control-center
<eagles0513875> oldude67: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<lanoxx> who is the maintainer of gnome-control-center?
<oldude67> eagles0513875, got it thanks.
<eagles0513875> no problem
<quiescens> i would still bet that it would have been the first result for googling virtualbox
<quiescens> nodnod
<oldude67> quiescens, no it wasnt thanks anyways.
<quiescens> I suppose you have a different google to me then
<oldude67> quiescens, well im sorry that you have to refer everyone to google, just for a simple question..
<quiescens> well kaddi already got the url by typing !vbox before I suggested google so I probably didn't need to try googling it
<oldude67> quiescens, sheesh drop it.
<ha1331> Just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. All went pretty well, except for the fact that I had VirtualBox with XP client and after upgrade I didn't have the image anymore. So I lost the whole XP.
<ha1331> And these days when I start playing movie on smplayer, on start of the movie I get loud cracking noise from speakers.
<quiescens> the upgrade deleted the disk image or something?
<ha1331> plus the picture jerks and almost freeses and all sound disapears if I put it on fullscreen. It starts to work if I rewind the movie
<OmnipotentEntity> On my wireless: Karmic Koala Carelessly Kills my Card with Current Kernel.
<OmnipotentEntity> :)
<nemo> joaopinto: oh. latest patch should also fix problem where some video cards weren't reporting their max texture size - assumes 1024 if 0 is returned (that unfortunately reduces quality, but better than assuming 2048 and just erroring)
<ha1331> quiescens: yes. I still have the virtual box but the image disapearred
<quiescens> she sells sea shells
<eagles0513875> kde the network manage doesnt even connect to my wireless as well as not store the connection info and password
<quiescens> strange
<quiescens> where was the disk image being stored
<ha1331> quiescens: actually even the virtual machine is there on the list but if I try to start it, it just tell's me no disk image
<lanoxx> why is launchpad so damn slow recently
<quiescens> the image might still be somewhere
<ha1331> quiescens: it's no biggie. Just had it for photoshop and something else. Not a biggie, just 20 minutes and I', back in busines
<quiescens> maybe find out the filename of the disk image its trying to use and search for it and then add the disk image back into the virtualbox disk manager
<ha1331> just wanted to tell what happened
<pratik_narain> is something being done in karmic regarding ati graphics cards
<Theresia> hey guys... i've got a problem with the kubuntu 9.10 beta. i installed the os successfully on my hd. but the operating system isn't booting after a reboot. the boot-configuration in the bios is alright. i don't know what i shall do :/
<quiescens> still, it would be nice to know whether the disk was actually deleted or something
<quiescens> or just misplaced
<om26er> Theresia: come again
<quiescens> because if it actually deleted it or something then it would pose a significant data loss risk
<om26er> Theresia: any other os was installed before
<OmnipotentEntity> quiescens, you can look up the name of the virtual machine in virtualbox configuration
<om26er> Theresia: mac or win
<om26er> Theresia: or any other distro
<OmnipotentEntity> and the machines are stored in ~/.VirtualBox
<quiescens> not me
<Theresia> om26er: Nope, it's a new Velociraptor
<quiescens> theresia: any error or anything?
<Twigathy> w00t, my NFS mounts in fstab actually mounted on boot this time :D
<Twigathy> hurrah for updates :)
<shawn_> What exactly is Ubuntu one?
<om26er> Twigathy: yes its really great
<OmnipotentEntity> Anyway, my card is atheros AR5001X+, and the ath_pci module isn't available anymore for my kernel, it seems like, and the ath5k driver is buggy and slow (ath9k is not applicable to my card) any idea?
<om26er> shawn_: online web storage service from canonical with 2gb free space
<shawn_> om26er, Oh and I can access it anywhere?
<om26er> shawn_: sure
<Theresia> quiescens: The only "error" I can see is when I shut down after the install... There is something said about "process xxx killed by bus system" ... But it's a error-message like that one's I had in my previous ubuntu 9.04-installation
<quiescens> I mean
<quiescens> when you try to boot it
<ninjah> When Empathy beeps it does so at maximum volume. How do I change that?
<quiescens> what do you get?
<om26er> shawn_: u can extend that to 50gb by paying
<shawn_> om26er, Would be useful if I didnt have my own server xD
<Theresia> quiescens: I just get nothing... There is just the blinking "_" after "Verifying DMI Pool Data ..........."
<Truman_> Hey all, I'm having some trouble booting the 9.10 live cd on a 5.5 macbook pro -- it starts loading things, "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd [OK] .." etc, until it gets to "Checking battery state... ... [OK]" then it says "...done." and just sits with a blinking cursor.  I let it sit awhile, but it hasn't changed in ten minutes or so.  Any ideas?
<om26er> shawn_: i don't know about that but i guess its not for server
<quiescens> mm
<quiescens> I don't know exactly
<quiescens> I would probably try putting the hard drive higher than the cd drive in the boot order and then put a bootable cd in
<quiescens> see if its actually trying to boot the hd or if its not finding anything bootable at all
<Theresia> quiescens: 1 moment
<Theresia> i did as you told me
<Theresia> the cd is not booting
<Theresia> just the blinking "_"
<quiescens> hard to say if its not giving an error
<om26er> Theresia: try a bootable usb
<Theresia> om26er: Installing ubuntu on the usb-device?
<om26er> Theresia: from the usb i guess
<om26er> Theresia: although you might also give a try to install on a usb it might work
<om26er> Theresia: ***just to check
<quiescens> did you install grub to /dev/sda
<quiescens> or um
<om26er> Theresia: any extra usb connected
<Theresia> quiescens: hum... i just followed the setup... i'll check it. no, no extra usb-devices
<ninjah> Empathy Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/451113
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/451113)
<ninjah> Empathy Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/451113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451113 in ubuntu "BIOS beeping Sounds Occur when backspacing in empty text box in Empathy and Pidgin" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> Theresia: give it a try again
<Theresia> @work.
<quiescens> I can't remember whether grub installs to mbr or superblock
<om26er> quiescens: mbr
<lazarus> i just upgraded to ubuntu karmic, i have an ATi card and graphics are not working properly, i cannot see the desktop
<lazarus> help please
<Theresia> hum, grub HAS TO BE on sda? sdc is a problem?
<quiescens> no
<om26er> Theresia: sda is you harddrive if you boot from you harddrive then grub needs to be installed on sda
<om26er> lazarus: ATI worked on jaunty??
<Theresia> Ty!
<lazarus> yes
<om26er> lazarus: did a clean install? or  upgrade from jaunty?
<lazarus> upgrade from jaunty
<quiescens> theresia: if there's only one hard drive then it probably should be sda
<om26er> Theresia: you have done nothing wrong you just need a new install
<om26er> Theresia: again
<JesperHansen> hi, I am trying to install 9.10 beta from a usb stick. Downloaded the ISO, mounted it in daemon tools, used the usb util that followed and checked the integraty of the stick and its ok. I am however gettings errors. "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"... The casper.log is http://pastebin.org/46737 and dmesg is http://pastebin.org/46738 - NOTE: Both are with DEBUG= kernel boot option.
<rob0> Any bootloader has to be on whatever device the BIOS will attempt to boot from.
<om26er> lazarus: do you have a karmic live cd?? if yes!! try to run it and see if you desktop comes up
<lazarus> the live cd works
<om26er> lazarus: that's weired
<om26er> lazarus: try running recovery mode
<lazarus> on it now
<om26er> lazarus: when you get shell in type gdm and enter i might work
<om26er> lazarus: yes try it now and come back again
<lazarus> same problem
<phako> is there really no progress indicator if the system decides it is time to check my harddrive?
<om26er> lazarus: omg!! i don't know anything further sorry
<lazarus> om26er, WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<lazarus> om26er, thats what gdm binary says
<om26er> lazarus: something is wrong there i think
<lazarus> om26er, laptop just overheated
<om26er> lazarus: so you really cant reinstall??
<lazarus> om26er, still have data, reinstall is my last resort, im trying an older kernel
<om26er> lazarus: that won't work i guess
<lazarus> om26er, thanks for the help
<om26er> lazarus: i never helped you.
<lazarus> om26er, no worries
<tdcrenshaw> lazerus: boot into recovery mode, then type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf under Section: "Device" comment out the driver section then reboot
<quiescens> lazarus: does it finish booting?
<Armageddon> quiescens, yes
<quiescens> what happens? blank screen?
<Armageddon> tdcrenshaw, I will try that
<quiescens> garbled screen?
<Armageddon> quiescens, no, freaked up screen
<quiescens> does ctrl-alt-f1 still get you to a console login?
<quiescens> or is it frozen
<pratik_narain> is something being done in karmic regarding ati graphics cards
<Armageddon> quiescens, now it is freezing
<quiescens> so ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work when it happens
<Armageddon> now no
<om26er> pratik_narain: probably kernel 2.26.32
<quiescens> you could probably try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if it works with default xorg settings
<JesperHansen> How often can you possibly repeat a question?
<hsarci> rythmbox starts with my macine even though is not in my "Startup programs" list....any ideas??
<quiescens> if you mean me, I wasn't sure what they meant by "now"
<Theresia> I reinstalled...
<om26er> Theresia: and now its working??
<Theresia> When I say "restart" after the installation, there are 3 lines of code and the pc is not rebooting:
<om26er> power off
<Theresia> the loc dont matter?!
<Theresia> k
<Theresia> i love you guys, it is working. and it's fucking fast :D
<Theresia> thank you, bye!
<hsarci> rythmbox starts with my macine even though is not in my "Startup programs" list....any ideas??
<zooko> Hi folks!  Phoronix benchmark shows huge performance regression for Karmic in sqlite insertions: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=freebsd8_ubuntu910&num=7
<zooko> (Otherwise Karmic performance looks good.)
<quiescens> its an ext4 thing
<quiescens> not entirely sure why
<zooko> Yeah.
<porter1> Anyone else experiencing more pulseaudio problems (protocol-native.c: Failed to push data into queue) stuff?
<OmnipotentEntity> My card is atheros AR5001X+, and the ath_pci module isn't available anymore for my kernel, it seems like, and the ath5k driver is buggy and slow (ath9k is not applicable to my card) any idea?
<chanson> where does KWin log when it crashes? I have an intermittent error where KWin will sometimes not allow compositing sometimes a reboot fixes sometimes not, I am fully updated/upgraded through aptitude
<chanson> I have looked at the .xsession_errors and can't really find anything that would lead me in a direction, I am using an intel 965 card
<duffydack> was the option "require me to login to decrypt my home folder" there in karmic beta installer?
 * duffydack installing a daily-live, dont remember seeing it before.
<tavasti> what replaces vol_id in karmic? udev package does not include that anymore
<alankila> blkid
<tavasti> thanks
<sdg> FFS Karmic just crashed and I lost data AGAIN
<JesperHansen> I am trying to install 9.10 beta from a usb stick. Downloaded the ISO, mounted it in daemon tools, used the usb util that followed and checked the integraty of the stick and its ok. I am however gettings errors. "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"... The casper.log is http://pastebin.org/46737 and dmesg is http://pastebin.org/46738 - NOTE: Both are with DEBUG= kernel boot option.
<sebsebseb> JesperHansen: Deamontools does not get used to install Ubuntu!
<JesperHansen> sebsebseb, its used to mount the iso and using the usb util.
<ck773> Jesper: did you try a utility like unetbootin to make your bootable usb stick?
<ck773> Jesper: There is good help here with various methods for doing what you are attempting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<JesperHansen> ck773, trying the UNetbootin thing instead now.
<ck773> JesperHansen: It seems to make good sense..
<ck773> JesperHansen: Note that you will need to have the .iso for Karmic handy as UNetbootin will not have the beta version available yet.
<edgy> Hi, when I click shutdown from the menu in kubuntu it didn't work!
<JesperHansen> ck773, same error there. Will download a daily to see if it also has the fault
<rrreds> yeah i have a question
<gorthaug> hi
<rrreds> i have a wireless device
<rrreds> that is recognized by ubuntu
<rrreds> but does not run
<rrreds> will not connect to internet through the wirelees device?
<rrreds> can any one tell me what to do
<rrreds> i have a linksys
<rrreds> and ubuntu 8
<thiebaude> JesperHansen, im using a daily from today, what is the problem?
<rrreds> my wireless device doesnt work
<ck773> rrreds: Go to the #ubuntu channel for non-beta support.
<JesperHansen> thiebaude, "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"... The casper.log is http://pastebin.org/46737
<JesperHansen> I found 1 bug report about it, but I found it more confusing than useful
<thiebaude> JesperHansen, haven't found no problem since i dont mount anything
<BoxMagnet> any idea why my harddrive is so hot on my laptop on ubuntu?
<ck773> oh geez..I have tried with loopback partitions...and Karmic had trouble booting them for me as well
<BoxMagnet> it was not like this in winblows
<JesperHansen> thiebaude, its the live "cd" (actually usb stick) that mounts during the upstart that fails.
<thiebaude> JesperHansen, ahh, ok i see what your saying
<thiebaude> JesperHansen, i burnt a alternate cd 2 hrs ago
<undeconstructed> hi, has anyone found their gnome panel's suddenly have suddenly become invisible?  I just started eclipse, and now I can't see the panels at all, although I can still click on them, and they work fine
<Snotty_> Hi, Who likes Karmic koala? I definitly think that karmic is best OS ever.
<thiebaude> Snotty_, i love it
<thiebaude> Snotty_, its the only OS on my computer
<chanson> Where would I find the debug logs for KWin crashes besides in .xsession-errors?
<elvirolo> hi
<elvirolo> is anyone using kubuntu able to connect to secure wifi networks with knetworkmanager ?
<jimlovell777> After installing all available updates for karmic if I select more than one video to be played in Totem only the first video has sound. To hear the next video I have to close Totem and re-open for the file. Is this a known issue?
<BluesKaj> anyone get any updates today ...I haven't
<jemark> BluesKaj, me neither, only some ppa updates... ;)
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, not me, either
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, and 2 hrs ago i installed the daily cd
<jemark> thiebaude, it's probably the rc ;)
<BluesKaj> ok, the repos aren't being loaded today ...maybe the the lull before the storm next week :)
<thiebaude> jemark, its sure stable for me
<jemark> thiebaude, also stable here :) much better ATI and Intel video support.
<BluesKaj> are those older numbered rt patches that end up on grub, safe to delete ?
<thiebaude> jemark, thats cool, flash is very good and in full screen
<whirleystar> hi folks. i upgraded from jaunty to karmic beta, intel-video, now i have vertical bars instead of an X login, and fuzzy bars (one blinks) when ctrl-alt-f1 to terminal.... i think the blinking one is a gigantic cursor
<jemark> thiebaude, yes, on my newer laptop with the i965 intel card (X3100) it's good too.
<thiebaude> whirleystar, which intel card
<thiebaude> jemark, i have nvidia
<jemark> thiebaude, nvidia is very good supported under linux.
<whirleystar> laptop: gateway M-6834,  video: Intel GMA X3100
<jemark> whirleystar, I have no problems with this card...
<thiebaude> jemark, yep, it sure is,
<jemark> whirleystar, In fact, I'm typing on a Dell Inspiron 1525 with a X3100 card.
 * thiebaude i cant wait until the release party
<fcuk112_> the party is in my pants.
<fcuk112_> just kidding.
<whirleystar> hmm... i did "update-notifier-kde -d" confirmed that everything installed before rebooting... i have had two boots that worked, not the first nor the last
<fcuk112_> any release party in london?
<d33d> Question - Is there a problem with the Main Menu configuration program? When I select "System Tools" and check off a few applications, they aren't posting back to the Main Menu...
<tonyyarusso> fcuk112_: I know that there is, but don't have the details.  See if it's on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<d33d> False alarm, looks like its working now.
<elvirolo> hum, it seems i can't connect to WEP either although it works with nm-applet
<ioka> hello
<ioka> when I start /etc/init.d/dhcpd I get not such file of directory /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.config .THe file exist
<whirleystar> so, i used ssh to get in, is there some way i can check for necessary driver version for intel x3100?
<jemark> whirleystar, I use X.Org X Server 1.6.4.901
<jemark> whirleystar, you can check it in the xorg log file...
<NRVate> man guys, karmic is looking pretty sweet.  nice going.
<whirleystar> just looked there, grepped "EE" and got (EE) intel(0): I830 Dma Initialization Failed
<dominic_> I have a pretty serious problem with update manager
<dominic_> every time i click "check for new updates", i get a notification of "Installation defaults for Gnome power manager has failed" or something...
<dominic_> *has failed = have not installed correctly
<dominic_> can anyone help?
<dominic_> i tried going into synaptic to install, but it told me to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" because it was broken. I ran it, and that didn't work
<dominic_> It gives a parse error on line 28
<dominic_> can anyone heklp?
<jt76> has anyone here every used Crossover?
<Travis-42> one of the recent updates made notifications from rhythmbox really tiny (can't read anything). Any idea how to fix this?
<darthanubis> !patience | dominic_
<ubottu> dominic_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<whirleystar> jemark: X.org server: 1.6.4-2ubuntu3, intel module: compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.4.1
<dominic_> huh? oh...sorry...didn't mean to repeat myself :)
<dominic_> lol
<jemark> whirleystar, Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<jemark> 	compiled for 1.6.4.901, module version = 2.9.0
<jemark> 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<jemark> 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
<darthanubis> !flood | jemark
<ubottu> jemark: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vanishing> hmmm..no updates today?
<darthanubis> vanishing, of course not, RC tomorrow
<vanishing> oh..
<vanishing> no wonder..forgot rc
<jemark> vanishing, only pidgin for me...
<darthanubis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<vanishing> hmmm..karmic development is not that exciting..
<vanishing> did not see any major breakage.
<whirleystar> jemark: ouch... it looks like have a really old intel module
<vanishing> anyone here gonna go straight to lynx development test?
<vanishing> after karmic of course.
<jemark> whirleystar, http://pastebin.com/d2149b67d
<jemark> whirleystar, there you have the full xorg.0.log file ;)
<jemark> whirleystar, used the ppa from ubuntu-tweak...
<jemark> whirleystar, are you still there? i have to go now.
<whirleystar> jemark: yes, looking at tweak now
<whirleystar> jemark: thanks for your help
<NRVate> vanishing it should't be... kind of down to the wire you could say..
<jemark> whirleystar, you're welcome. see you
<NRVate> awesome @ rc tommorow.
<vanishing> NRVate: i was expecting them to be honest..lol
<NRVate> hah
<vanishing> NRVate:"them" i meant kreaks..
<vanishing> NRVate:are you gonna test lts?
<dominic_> Bye
<vanishing> bue
<vanishing> bye*
<NRVate> vanishing: we dont run LTS around here
<NRVate> not at my shop atleast, folks in the channel may though
<syk> is there a repo for "backports" on karmic?
<thiebaude> syk, i have one in my sources
<BUGabundo> olá
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, salut
<BUGabundo> o/ thiebaude
<thiebaude> haha
<BUGabundo> everyone getting ready for kitten killing release parrties?
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, im looking forward to it
<BUGabundo> I'll miss all you guys :((
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, you'll see us next year,lol
<BUGabundo> naaaa
<BUGabundo> in 3 weeks :)
<BUGabundo> I can't run stable for long
<BUGabundo> as soon as toolchain is done
<BUGabundo> I'll be here
<BUGabundo> distupgrading :)
<BUGabundo> _while it hottrrr_
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, i've already deployed 9.10
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: ?
<JesperHansen> thiebaude, a daily image of 9.10 worked. Its booting properly now.
<thiebaude> JesperHansen, cool
<thiebaude> JesperHansen, im sticking with this daily
<JesperHansen> tho I gotta re dl a netbook image. The daily I got was the desktop one
<thiebaude> ahh
<DummyXL> hellow.. One  question, When I install the rc 9.10, will it be automatic gets the updates of the final version or must I manual Upgrade and add new servers after one week?
<dupondje> DummyXL: aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<dupondje> and tadaa :P
<thiebaude> DummyXL, just keep updating it
<JesperHansen> the live actually seems pretty careless that I removed the usb stick
<DummyXL> ok, thanks... this will not be automatick? to run the final version I have to do that steps?
<edgy> Hi, it takes a lot to start kde while gnome works well
<dupondje> DummyXL: normally it will prompt
<dupondje> when there are updates
<ADmiral> Hi, I've got boot problems. On a long-standing install that was upgraded over time all the way from Hardy (I think), I manually added the main Karmic repository and upgraded lots of packages. Afterwards I ran "apt-get dist-upgrade". On restart, the screen won't stop flickering and several weird error messages pop up over time. The most common one is "[some number] hub 6-0:1.0:port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling..."
<DummyXL> Ok the servers are the same, so updating is all I have to do than to go from Rc to final 9.10
<ADmiral> How can I fix that without a complete reinstall?
<dupondje> DummyXL: indeed :)
<JesperHansen> hmm, got a link to the daily images?
<DummyXL> Thank you...
<dupondje> JesperHansen: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<dupondje> google is nice
<JesperHansen> jesper is lazy
<JesperHansen> thx
<Dink> Hello, not sure if its here where I need to post this but I am currently running Karmic and something funky is going on. Initially when I logged in compiz.real was eating up all my cpu. I then changed "visual effects" to none and cpu went back to normal. I then looked at where I was logged in and it seems like gdm started on tty1 and not 7. All other tty seem to be unusable.
<vanishing> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vanishing> oh..im right
<vanishing> lol
<Heikki123> http://capslockday.com/
<AdamDV> Hello, Karmic broke my mouse, on an Acer aspire one.
<AdamDV> Internal mouse pad no work.
<AdamDV> But, I'll try again after updates and after release ;)
<Heikki123> how does it not work?
<Dink> I noticed there was a bug posted for the compiz.real eating up cpu portion but was not able to find anything relating to gdm/gnome starting on tty1 and not 7 and making other tty unusable
<vanishing> sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<vanishing> and configure your touchpad with it
<vanishing> AdamDV
<ck773> he is gone
<mzz> bah
<mzz> I think someone else reported the same thing the other day
<mzz> hmm, no, that was an asus eeepc
<Type3Singularity> If there's still a bug in the RC there isn't not a whole lot of chance that it will get fixed is there? (unless its major)
 * mzz can't tell acer and asus apart
<mzz> Type3Singularity: well, the reason for having an rc instead of saying it's final right away is so critical things can still be fixed
<mzz> but yeah, it has to be a pretty significant bug, and the bugfix must not be too risky
<c4pt> anyone use zeroshell?
<mzz> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<c4pt> mzz: that was my real question.
<c4pt> mzz does anyone use zeroshell.
<Dink> Gdm/gnome starts on tty1 and not 7 ? Also I can not switch to any other tty. Any ideas why ?
<Dink> better @ mzz :)
<mzz> c4pt: hmm, I wonder if the popularity contest results are viewable somewhere
<c4pt> mzz zeroshell isnt a package.
 * mzz still thinks it's a somewhat odd question, since presumably whoever wrote and/or packaged the software uses it
<c4pt> mzz your a fucking idiot.
 * mzz frowns
<ck773> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mzz> c4pt: given what this channel is for my link to that factoid is appropriate for about 99/100 of the "does anyone/anybody" questions. I'd argue you're asking about zeroshell in the wrong place (I just looked up what it actually is)
<mzz> c4pt: also, in my experience abusing the helpers tends to stop others from helping you :P
<c4pt> mzz yeah but i was wondering if anyone uses zeroshell for a reason . the reason being i am trying to use it with wpa2 enterprise and ubuntu
<mzz> ahh, there we go
<c4pt> mzz im not trying to abuse you...
<mzz> c4pt: so consider asking you actual wpa2-related question, since it's far from certain solving whatever issue you have with that requires others to use zeroshell
<mzz> c4pt: "you're a fucking idiot" isn't abuse now?
 * mzz gives up
<Heikki123> :))
 * JesperHansen slaps mzz
<rob0> mzz, and your mom dresses you funny!
<c4pt> does anyone connect to a wpa2 enterprise like this              router<---zeroshell radius<---client trying to connect
<c4pt> i have the trustedCA.pem file for the CA certificate and the right user password and right user name with PEAP but it fails to connect...
<c4pt> i see in the zeroshell log  	Ignoring request from unknown client 192.168.1.2:1024               which is me trying to connect.
<Travis-42> has anyone noticed the size of their notification bubbles suddenly shrink in one of the updates in the last few days?
<BUGabundo> not really
<BUGabundo> did them?
<Travis-42> well, on my screen they've gotten so small I can't read all the text, but I don't know if it's just me
<BluesKaj> hmm , mostly the notification app just crashes on bootup :)
<Travis-42> heh
<Travis-42> well I guess I'm one step ahead then ;-)
<BluesKaj> Travis-42, well, not on my laptop, which I'm on now , but my pc does..dunno why
<c4pt> does anyone use wpa2 enterprise on their own lan?
<RussellAlan> firefox 3.5.2 is running horribly slow.
<Travis-42> it seems that it takes the "application font" setting and makes it even smaller
<ADmiral> Re-phrase and retry: When trying to boot Karmic, the screen won't stop flickering and several weird error messages get printed over time. The most common one is "[some number] hub 6-0:1.0:port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...". How I got here: on my Jaunty, I manually added the main Karmic repository and upgraded lots of packages. There were no show-stopping problems at this point, reboot worked fine. Afterwards I ran "apt-g
<dupondje> ADmiral: where does it stop
<francis6> where is the karmic daily with graphical installer please
<NRVate> "ran apt-" something
<NRVate> hah
<dupondje> francis6:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<ADmiral> dupondje: I can see the login prompt on the command line terminals but I can't see the graphical login prompt.
<dupondje> ADmiral: try to login
<dupondje> type startx
<dupondje> or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<francis6> dupondje thats the alternate I asked for the graphical
<dupondje> and check /var/log/Xorg.log
<slacker_nl> lo
<ADmiral> dupondje: I've tried logging in, but the keyboard presses are not registered most of the time. This makes it impossible to enter a password.
<dupondje> francis6: lol, try looking bigt harder
<slacker_nl> dupondje: on karmic it is service gdm start
<joaopinto> ADmiral, you did not upgrade using a recommended procedure !
<ADmiral> I can still get the logs if there are any, I'm on another install on the same hd right now (an old Gutsy)
<francis6> dupondje huh?
<dupondje> slacker_nl: /etc/init.d/gdm restart works without problem imo :P
<ADmiral> joaopinto: no :(
<joaopinto> ADmiral, you upgrade with updadate-manager -d, not with dist-upgrade
<slacker_nl> dupondje: you don't get a message telling you to use service <name> start ??
<dupondje> joaopinto: update-manager -d just fetches a sources.list for karmic ?
<slacker_nl> dupondje: afaik gdm/kdm/xdm is using upstart now
 * NRVate isn't too surprised manually hacking in the repos and overlaying packages breaks stuff
<joaopinto> dupondje, no, it also handles specific upgrade cases which are not covered by regular package upgrades
<NRVate> oh.. upstart.. that's the new fancy login thing?>
<ADmiral> dupondje: I don't have a /var/log/Xorg.log
<joaopinto> NRVate, no, upstart is a new boot system, not login related
<slacker_nl> NRVate: no, the replacement for init.d scripts :)
<NRVate> right on
<dupondje> Xorg.0.log
<dupondje> it seems :p
<kaddi> hi, i have a karmic installation, which was running great now upon boot it only says "filesystem check failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. [...] acer-wmi: no or unsupported wmi interface unable to load. "
<dupondje> joaopinto: didn't know :)
<ADmiral> dupondje: oh, sorry
<NRVate> dont mind me, first day testing out karmic.
<francis6> dupondje where is the graphical ISO please?
<dupondje> anyway, working since Alpha 2 :P
<NRVate> yes, im late lol
<slacker_nl> dupondje: :)
<slacker_nl> dupondje: same time I started using karmic
<kaddi> As it used to work I suspect there is somthing broken, can I manually load the acer-wmi in that maintenance shell?
<slacker_nl> i think upstart hit the shelves around alpha3/4
<dupondje> francis6: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091020.3/
<dupondje> lazy fucker
<ADmiral> dupondje: Xorg.0.log Xorg.0.log.old Xorg.1.log Xorg.1.log.old Xorg.20.log Xorg.2.log Xorg.2.log.old Xorg.3.log Xorg.3.log.old Xorg.4.log Xorg.4.log.old Xorg.5.log Xorg.5.log.old Xorg.99.log Xorg.failsafe.log Xorg.failsafe.log.old          which one
<dupondje> 0.log
<slacker_nl> ADmiral: Xorg.0.log
<dupondje> slacker_nl: just hope they will fixed aptitude bug :( Its extremely crap :P
<slacker_nl> dupondje: which bug?
<hetauma> is any1 having problems installing addons on firefox? got a clean install of 9.10 and can't add any addon on firefox. it takes ages and then it gives a download error -228
<dupondje> slacker_nl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<slacker_nl> haven't noticed anything weird with aptitude....??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> slacker_nl: only happens when you have descent screen with good resolution ;)
<Ademan> anyone know what importing user accounts does if you're installing over an existing partition, but not formatting?
<ADmiral> dupondje, slacker_nl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/298635/ "no screens found"...
<ADmiral> maybe some problems with the .conf? How do I get better log messages
<slacker_nl> dupondje: ahh, i have seen that behaviour
<NRVate> neat, upstart replaces /sbin/init
<NRVate> pretty major change there you could say :)
<slacker_nl> dupondje: i just hit enter a couple of times and it continues (or ctrl c restart aptitude)
<NRVate> http://upstart.ubuntu.com for those who would like to read more ...
<dupondje> slacker_nl: true, but it sux. Should be fixed imo :P
<slacker_nl> dupondje: i sometimes blame my wireless network too, which drops in speed overtime..
<slacker_nl> dupondje: hehe, something I can live with :)
<slacker_nl> should be fixed none the less
<dupondje> true, but still. If I provide the patch :) they should at least include it :P
<slacker_nl> dupondje: make it a debdiff, will be included quicker
<slacker_nl> ADmiral: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<slacker_nl> ADmiral: ^^ is your real error
<ADmiral> dupondje: oh ^^ so I have to change some driver string to "nv", as far as I remember?
<ADmiral> slacker_nl, sorry, meant to talk to you
<slacker_nl> ADmiral: i think so, not too familiar with nvidea
<dupondje> slacker_nl: maby :) but didn't got real time to do that :) Was happy I found a solution to fix the error. But its prolly not THE solution
<slacker_nl> dupondje: i could do it for you, but I want to watch heroes now :)
<slacker_nl> or goto bed...
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> they just need to notice it, and fix it
<dupondje> so yea :D
<dupondje> ADmiral: there isn't a Xorg.conf anymore
<dupondje> it should be all auto imo
<zniavre> good evening : what is this soft (under red arrow) and how to desactivate it please?
<slacker_nl> dupondje: /j #ubuntu-motu and ask for someone to pick it up
<zniavre> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2668/capturepsc.png
<dupondje> slacker_nl: its not MOTU imo, its main package
<slacker_nl> dupondje: then.. ubuntu-devel
<dupondje> slacker_nl: did that :) they asked me to subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsor
<dupondje> so I did that :)
<slacker_nl> dupondje: motu should be able to help you figure out who to subscribe to implement the diff
<kaddi> hi, i have a karmic installation, which was running great now upon boot it only says "filesystem check failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. [...] acer-wmi: no or unsupported wmi interface unable to load. " Any ideas on how to fix that?
<ADmiral> dupondje: I still have an /etc/xorg.conf. I've now changed Driver	"nvidia"  to Driver	"nv" and I'm about to reboot. If that doesn't help, I'll move the .conf to a backup location. Is that good?
<slacker_nl> dupondje: ahh, you did your job, now sit back, grab a beer and wait :)
<dupondje> ADmiral: try moving it, it should work. No xorg.conf here
<dupondje> slacker_nl: lets pray :D
<slacker_nl> ADmiral: no need to reboot
<NRVate> how would acer-wmi be related to a failed FSCK?
 * NRVate would guess the acer-wmi error is not at all relevant to the failed FSCK
<slacker_nl> ADmiral: just try to start gdm/kdm whatever
<kaddi> NRVate: so i should just run fsck?
<dupondje> NRVate: not? what device is giving errors ?
<ADmiral> slacker_nl: I still need to reboot because the install where I changed the .conf is the one that won't boot and I'm on an old Gutsy :) cya in a few minutes
<connex> Hi, I have issues with mpd file permissions.
<dupondje> err kaddi  :p
<BluesKaj> kaddi run sudo apt-get update at the tty prompt, it should download the fix for that prob, then reboot
<slacker_nl> ADmiral: you're running gutsy?
<dupondje> gutsy kernel prolly :p
<NRVate> I would assume if you fix your filesystem it'd boot.
<JesperHansen> yay, the daily netbook image works
<NRVate> does the acer-wmi code have _anything_ to do with the storage subsystem?
<dupondje> JesperHansen: it should, we are few days left for final :)
<JesperHansen> dupondje, the beta didn't work, but I am guessing thats weeks old by now
<connex> I can't access any file on my system with the mpd user
<dupondje> JesperHansen: beta is like 3 weeks old or so
<dupondje> lotsa changed since then
<slacker_nl> btw, i've been having some weird messages at boot, unable to mount partions x y and z hit esc to enter some kind of shell, laptop boots and all, with everything mounted
<dupondje> surely the installation process
<JesperHansen> and the netbook 9.10 stuffs is way nicer than 9.04 netbook version
<dupondje> slacker_nl: whats in your fstab ?
<slacker_nl> dupondje: very basic
<JesperHansen> First of: Nice on the UXA intel acceleration. EXA sucked hard.
<slacker_nl> lemme pb it for ya
<Xgates> hey anyone good with wine? I need to install IE to use instead of firefox and I had it installed before with IE7, but it wasn't running right, so I uninstalled it and wine and cleaned out everything related to wine, did a 'locate' in the system
<Xgates>  Now I try to install IE6 and it says the setup has detected a newer version of IE installed and can't continue.
<Xgates> where would it be seeing this? because I cleaned everything out
<dupondje> Xgates: IE ? HELLO ! Go back to windows ? ;)
<dupondje> who needs IE ;)
<slacker_nl> dupondje: http://pb.opperschaap.net/74
<dupondje> btw, you could try wiping /home/<user>/.wine?
<slacker_nl> dupondje: aka $HOME/.wine :)
<dupondje> ah well ;)
<dupondje> slacker_nl: don't see anything wrong :s
<dupondje> its strange
<slacker_nl> dupondje: neither do i
<slacker_nl> but i don't get any messages in dmesg daemon
<dupondje> weird
<dupondje> anyway
<dupondje> i'm going to sleep
<dupondje> nite
<kaddi> sorry guys, false alarm. bios died on me yesterday. The date was set back 1988 (which I knew, but completely slipped my mind just now). I reset the date and it's now booting and running fsck
<JesperHansen> And the space wasting of the netbook 9.04 version is gone in 9.10! yay!
<hetauma> is any1 having problems installing addons on firefox? got a clean install of 9.10 and can't add any addon on firefox. it takes ages and then it gives http://pastebin.com/m27643deb
<kaddi> have you tried downloading the file first and installing it locally?
<JesperHansen> hetauma, seems like you got a very bad mirror?
<hetauma> JesperHansen, it happens on every add-on I would try
<kaddi> hetauma: have you tried to download and save the file on your PC, before installing it?
<hetauma> kaddi, checking this now
<JesperHansen> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Unable_to_install_themes_or_extensions_-_Firefox#Download_Error_-228
<JesperHansen> hetauma, ^
<kaddi> is there an easy command to list all installed kernels, so I know which ones I want to remove? :p
<ADmiral> So I've changed my xorg config to use the free nv driver and now Karmic boots just fine! Only one problem remains: There was an error loading some gnome applet called "UserFastSwitch" or something. I got the option to delete it from the configuration and I did. How should I get it back and working?
<webm0nk3y> how can i resintall my HP printers that dissapeared with karmic?
<foxy_mefisto> kaddi: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<kaddi> thanks :)
<JesperHansen> webm0nk3y, if its plug-n-play usb printer, then just plug it in and you're good to print
<webm0nk3y> JesperHansen, thanks...it's a network printer but i discovered hp-setup
<ha1331> has someone else experienced flash plugin "disapearing". By disapearing I mean that it kind of stops working properly. Only white box appears, no content, right click on mouse does nothing?
<ha1331> (firefox)
<ha1331> it worked fine earlier today
<kaddi> when you type "sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.31-5*" does it try to purge all kernels?
<kaddi> I just hit that command and it tried to remove everything includeing the latest kernel, which is kinda not what I wanted or expected
<qos> hey guys. where can i get older kernels? i am searching 2.6.31-12 for karmic ...
<kaddi> subversion perhaps?
<qos> no packages?
<stpere> what should I include in a bug report about upstart^
<stpere> ?*
<stpere> my system never close cleanly
<mary_> I just upgraded with update-manager -d and if I boot with the splash screen I get a blinking screen and hard drive activity in sync with the blinks and if I boot without splash it dumps me to a tty login and the screen blinks and hard drive activity is the same (looks like it's under heavy load)
<stpere> I have to hold power button 4 seconds
<qos> mary_, whats about keyboard control?
<qos> mary_, behaves normal? or do you have problems while typing?
 * mary_ checks
<mary_> qos, problems typing
<qos> mary_, nvidia gpu?
<mary_> qos, yes
<GodfatherofEire> How does one change the IP config from the command line?
<qos> mary_, seems that we have the same problem ;)
<mary_> qos, you still have this problem?
<mary_> nvidia gtx 260
<OmnipotentEntity> Hello all, after upgrading my sound no longer works.  Any ideas?  00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<qos> mary_, currently there are 2 things to try. a newer nvidia driver ... ~1.90 or an older kernel ~2.6.31-12
<mary_> GodfatherofEire, wrong channel  but here it is anyway. second result in google: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-859179.html
<mary_> qos, have you tried newer nvidia driver?
<qos> mary_, no ... but i guess i will try this next
<GodfatherofEire> mary_ wasnt quite sure if anything mighta changed in 9.10 from 9.04
<arand> man, I've been using the terminal too much, I just wrote "tcl --help" into the search bar when looking for the wikipedia entry >_<
<mary_> GodfatherofEire, I'm not sure. if that was your question then you should ask that.
<kaddi> arand: lol
<mary_> GodfatherofEire, is this the newest? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-859179.html
<GodfatherofEire> mary_, I asked because I'm having trouble configuring the IP via Network config
<mary_> oops wrong person
<mary_> qos, is this the newest? ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/190.32/
<Jordan_U> GodfatherofEire: What trouble specifically?
<qos> mary_, yes. but you should use an ppa instead of compiling it on your own...
<Jordan_U> !envy | mary_
<ubottu> mary_: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<qos> mary_, https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<qos> mary_, its there, already compiled and packed
<GodfatherofEire> Jordan_U, it doesnt allow me to config static IPs, just resets after I "save" the settings
<digmore> hi, could someone look at this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1296090&highlight=firefox+chromium
<qos> mary_, so ... installed. i give it a try ... need to restart for that
<Jordan_U> digmore: Are you using a proxy?
<mary_> qos, apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-190 ?
<digmore> Jordan_U: Not at home. At uni, I am not sure, but I can check
<Jordan_U> digmore: Can you pastebin the output of "tracepath google.com" ?
<digmore> Jordan_U: I added some extra in my post
<mary_> qos, what's the verdict?
<digmore> Jordan_U, I am at uni right now. I assume you need me to do "tracepath google.com" at home?
<Jordan_U> digmore: Yes
<Jordan_U> digmore: Also the output of "route -n"
<qos> mary_, hmm ... that didn't work ... i guess i am searching for a new kernel
<mary_> qos, I'll try it. If that doesn't work I'll build it myself while you try the kernel
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-22
<mary_> qos, you sure it has something to do with nvidia?
<mary_> have you tried remving nvidia?
<qos> mary_, does this sound like your bug? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290348
<mary_> qos, update to new nvidia fixed me... sry
<qos> mary_, you solved it?
<mary_> yeah installed nvidia from ppa
<qos> mary_, could you take a look at the forum post and check if it sounds like our problem?
<xguru> i'm impressed with the fact that there hasn't been any updates released in slightly over a day  :)
<qos> mary_, and another thing ... which kernel do you use?
<mary_> 2.6.31-14
<mary_> qos, ^^
<qos> mary_, omg ... same kernel as here
<qos> mary_, how did you install the new drivers in the ppa?
<mary_> went into recovery mode with networking: apt-get install nvidia-glx-190 nvidia-190-libvdpau nvidia-settings-190
<mary_> reboot
<mary_> then I partied
<qos> mary_, hmm, i will give this a try ... again ;)
<mary_> lmk
<aprilhare> hey
<sylv1> hi folks
<sylv1> anyone using arora on karmic here ?
 * aprilhare logged into a fresh new user account and discovers firefox crashes have mysteriously disappeared
<Cojimero> hey guys I have a bug in the Authentication process
<aprilhare> i can't stay in this test account though. all my stuff is in the other account.
<Cojimero> It's not working
<Cojimero> I am triying to configure my Network settings
<Cojimero> and when it ask for authentication it crash
<Cojimero> any idea
<Cojimero> please
<BluesKaj> Cojimero, samba ?
<Cojimero> hi
<Cojimero> samba?
<BluesKaj> home network, internet /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Cojimero> I trying to change my DNS address
<Cojimero> but when ubuntu tries to authenticate my account it crash
<BluesKaj> Cojimero, change the settings on your router to manual DNS configuration , then enter your dns addresses
<Cojimero> I did already but didnt work
<OmnipotentEntity> hello, I updated to 9.10 and now pulseaudio seems to be not working
<BluesKaj> Cojimero, opendns ?
<Cojimero> how I do that
<thiebaude> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<thiebaude> Cojimero,
<Jordan_U> OmnipotentEntity: Not working in what way?
<Cojimero> yes
<OmnipotentEntity> Jordan_U, no sound through pulse audio, but my card is working fine with I play through it directly.
<Cojimero> I dont have Internet in that PC cuz of the dns issue
<BluesKaj> http://www.opendns.com/
<Cojimero> I need to fix the bug in the Authentication process
<Cojimero> I dont work at all
<shiznebit> how do i set up pulse to peramently use my USB Mic in ?
<Cojimero> sorry I mean It doesnt work at all
<qos> mary_, worked... but the flickering is still there at startup ... but the x server is able to start
<mary_> qos, weird. flickering is completely gone for me. don't do apt-get upgrade though or use update-manager because it will reinstall 185... Something is wrong with the version scheme...
<mary_> I had to go into synaptic and lock the versions I have and use synaptic for upgrading then it works fine (so far)
<qos> mary_, hmm, do you use your old xorg.conf from jaunty?
<mary_> qos, I didn't update xorg, just worked... using twinview
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I'm upgrading to koala.
<qos> mary_, same situation as here ...
<choman> any one playing with a "Dell Latitute D600"
<mary_> sobersabre, congrats
<sobersabre> is there a lot of problems I can expect ?
<fool_> hey guys does karmic fix the intel graphic issues ?
<mary_> sobersabre, what video card?
<sobersabre> I am on nvidia
<sobersabre> as of now.
<mary_> choman, I'm playing catch with one right now... :P
<sobersabre> but my laptop is intel (as of now, until I retire and replace it)
<sobersabre> I'm now trying koala on nvidia, with nForce4 chipset.
<mary_> sobersabre, you might need to install nvidia drivers from ppa. If you get a blinking screen on startup you'll know
<sobersabre> I mean upgrading.
<thiebaude> sobersabre, system-admistration-hardware drivers
<sobersabre> ok.
<choman> mary_: what kinda graphics card to you have in it
<sobersabre> what sound arch is the default in koala ?
<sobersabre> alsa+pulse ?
<sobersabre> or oss+pulse ?
<sobersabre> or what ?
<mary_> choman, I am running 8.04 on it.. still want to know?
<duende> Help:  I have a USB Tv tuner, and for some reason, i can't get the audio to play no matter what i try in the mixer.  The tuner worked fine in 9.04.  It looks like audio is coming from the tuner but not being sent to the output, everything appears unmuted
<thiebaude> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<choman> mary_: yeah I do
<sobersabre> thiebaude: thanks for the response...have you noticed what I asked ?
<sobersabre> I know it's pulse on the top.
<sobersabre> but what's down below ?
<sobersabre> still alsa ?
<thiebaude> sobersabre, were you having graphics card problems?
<sobersabre> hm...
<mary_> 64 MB ATi Mobility Radeon X300
<mary_> choman,
<sobersabre> what does pulse have to do with graphics ?
<thiebaude> probably nothing
<sobersabre> oh. ok.
<choman> mary_: hmm close, have you tried karmic on it yet?
<choman> mary_: dual boot or livecd
<sobersabre> I have an interesting Q.
<sobersabre> why do people refer to the adjective in the release code names, instead of the nouns ?
<mary_> choman, no it's web/dns/dhcp/postgresql server
<sobersabre> I mean in ubuntu.
<sobersabre> if we're talking about jaunty jackalope, why don't people say "install jackalope", and instead they say "install jaunty".
<sobersabre>  ?
<stpere> sobersabre: because  it's the non silly part of it? :)
<sobersabre> mystery to me...
<sobersabre> stpere: I like Koala more than Karmic.
<mary_> sobersabre, it's shorter and easier to spell
<mary_> :P
<choman> mary_: bummer.  no worries.
<fool_> because that's what used in apt repo names
<choman> mary_: check back later I guess.  someone has to have one
<mary_> choman, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=256
<mary_> you could try there
<sobersabre> mary_: Koala is shorter....
<Ademan> egh, i'm getting "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured" then "cannot open /dev/mem" when trying to boot into my karmic beta install :-/
<mobi-sheep> sobersabre: You can use koala instead of karmic!
<mary_> sobersabre, yes but much easier to type than jackalope
<sobersabre> mobi-sheep: thanks!
<sobersabre> :-/
<mary_> sobersabre, most say karmic n e way
<mobi-sheep> sobersabre: MAY EXPERIENCE BREAKAGE! DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISKS! :)
<sobersabre> there's not jackalope can be written jl
<Ademan> sobersabre: yeah my karmic upgrade just broke *horribly*
<sobersabre> hm "there's not" can be omitted.
<sobersabre> Ademan: shall I cancel as of now ?
<mary_> sobersabre, if you are keeping your home partition in tact then there is very little risk. worst case scenario is you have to reinstall jaunty
<Ademan> sobersabre: just be sure to back things up, then do whatever you want
<sobersabre> mary_: I thought such crashers were supposed to be resolved initially.
<mary_> sobersabre, all ubuntu distro's could be abbreviated with 2 letters of that release... FF GG II JJ KK
<sobersabre> do you guys have a "feature freeze" concept ?
<sobersabre> mary_: true :)
<mobi-sheep> Batman and Mr.Freeze! Yes yes, we know them!
<mary_> sobersabre, crashes are common with straight upgrades... I prefer fresh installs using same /home partition
<sobersabre> or is the last minute changes are the ones that break the unbreakable ?
<mary_> sobersabre, feature freeze doesn't mean stable :P
<sobersabre> mary_: I do have separate home, var, boot and even tmp.
<sobersabre> I also have a separate /media/cdrom
<mary_> you bragging or complaining?
<Ademan> how can i get text from my busybox shell to another computer for a bug report?... we need netcat... lol
<sobersabre> blubbering.
<sobersabre> anyways. I wonder what would be smaller d/l: the media or the upgrade ?
<mary_> that wasn't an option... :P
<mary_> media.
<mary_> upgrade from jaunty on one of my test vm's was 1.2 GB!
<sobersabre> I have a list of 2176 packagesess.
<mary_> but lots of packages upgraded as well
<sobersabre> ok. I am off.
<sobersabre> good night.
<Cojimero> hey I have an issue with the authentication
<Cojimero> on 9.10 beta
<Cojimero> any idea
<mary_> Cojimero, an issue with the authentication isn't very specific....
<Cojimero> yeah when I try to change any setting ..It will pop up a window that asks for my password ... that process insn't working
<mary_> Cojimero, so it pops up the window but doesn't take your password?
<Cojimero> yeah it take it as normal but does not update the system or apply any change
<mary_> so it does take the password it just doesn't make the appropriate change?
<Cojimero> yeah you got it
<mary_> my questions are a waste of time. I just have to ask them because your question isn't specific enough to let me figure it out...
<Cojimero> I just installed it in my laptop for test it out
<Cojimero> thank you
<mary_> have you tried doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal to make sure you are up to date??
<aprilhare> brb
<Cojimero> ok thats the main reason I want to change the network setting so I can have internet connection
<Cojimero> you see
<mary_> Cojimero, did you try to set them statically in /etc/network/interface?
<mary_> */etc/network/interfaces
<Cojimero> opps no .. I'll try that one and I let you know
<Cojimero> what do I have to put in there or how
<mary_> Cojimero, please google...  http://tinyurl.com/ygtjanm
<Cojimero> ok
<mary_> this is ubuntu+1 if you have normal ubuntu questions ask in ubuntu. when you hit a +1 issue feel free to ask here
<JesperHansen> Is there a current issue with telepathy-butterfly crashing? I keep getting crash reports just by having Empathy idle
<shiznebit> I have an issue with Skype and Pulse and my Usb mic in. How do i permanently set pulse to always use my USB MIC in upon system boot
<mary_> JesperHansen, http://tinyurl.com/yhk9lum
<Ademan> is it possible to do *anything* useful from ash? I don't have a working pager or text editor...
<mary_> JesperHansen, google/bing == your friend it's easier to search than to ask and wait...
 * JesperHansen wonders which of the 15 bugs it might be here
<Ademan> er, let me rephrase that, what can i do to diagnose and fix what's dropped me into ash
<Ademan> mary_: do you know what grub entries i should have after a fresh install of karmic beta? I just noticed usplash in my initrd, i thought we dropped usplash in karmic (therefore i'm wondering if i've booted into the wrong kernel)
<Kajros1> Anyone running Ubuntu netbook Remix having issues with videos on youtube and such to play?
<Ademan> Kajros1: no, but what sort of issues?
<Kajros1> When playing videos I see white screen and hear the audio
<coz_> Kajros1,  do you have all of the codecs installed?
<Kajros1> Yeah got everything installed that I can think of
<Ademan> Kajros1: have you tried with desktop effects disabled?
<Ademan> i dunno if UNR actually has compiz but, if it does, try with just metacity
<coz_> Kajros1,   try    in terminal  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ademan> wow the new gdm login is kinda need
<Ademan> s/need/neat/
<Kajros1> Restricted extras installed already
<Kajros1> Desktop effects diabled
<coz_> Kajros1,  mm  what applicatoin are you using to play videos?
<Ademan> egh, my synaptics touchpad doesn't work in karmic :-/
<Kajros1> no application just stuff like youtube and any video files on internet will not play but i hear audio
<Amaranth> Ademan: you mean the tap to click?
<Seventoes> i have my ubuntu box connected to another that is sharing it's internet connection via a crossover cable, which worked fine in 9.04, but it doesnt seem to be working in 9.10?
<coz_> Kajros1,   mm  not sure then if the restricted extras are installed then flash is also installed as well
<Ademan> Amaranth: no, just the touchpad doesn't work at all, worked fine in jaunty though, gonna have to hunt that problem down
<JesperHansen> mary_, nothing really sems fitting. Doesn't seem critical however, so ignore on that
<Kajros1> Yeah my same thought lol.  Flash installed and extra but videos still won't play and system is up to date
<BUGabundo> boa noite. bed time
<Cojimero> I got internet access thank you
<Cojimero> I'm updating now
<Kajros1> Going to try my luck with beta UNR 9.10 slowly downloading lol
<Ademan> ok, i managed to boot into one of my kernels, see you guys on the other computer
<coz_> BUGabundo,   portuguese?
<BUGabundo> coz_: yep
<Seventoes> the internet sharing still works when i switch back to 9.04, so i know it's not the cable
<BUGabundo> glad to hear it Cojimero
<coz_> BUGabundo,  very cool :)
<BUGabundo> coz_: atao pq?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  difficutlt language
<coz_> BUGabundo,  no
<coz_> :)
<Cojimero> sure I'm happy
<Cojimero> thank you all you guys
<Ademan> so what's my best bet for restoring my old /etc/{passwd,shadow,group} ?
<Ademan> egh, so i did the "install over everything but /home" route, it sorta looks like it saved my old kernel images... am I crazy or is this true?
<virtuald> Ademan: That would be the sane thing to do as you can't know if the new Kernel works with your hardware. Differences between versions are huge
<Ademan> virtuald: well, as sane as you make it sound, those kernels blew up horribly while booting, wheras vanilla karmic kernels seem to be working :-p
<virtuald> It probably will work but you'll have to try it
<virtuald> Heh
<virtuald> I've never heard of that before :)
<Ademan> haha me neither :-p
<Ademan> the kernel images don't seem to be represented in apt though, which is midly annoying
<micahg> has anyone had any issues with apt-pinning in Karmic?
<virtuald> But i guess if you made a new filesystem it's ext4 while kernels from a year or two ago don't have stable support for that
<Ademan> virtuald: well that's the whole thing, i was installing over an old ext3 partition
<Ademan> dunno why it did what it did honestly :-/
<Ademan> just trying to clean up after it at this point
<virtuald> o.0
<Ademan> also the timestamps on my "strange" kernel images are from over a month ago, suggesting that they're indeed my old kernels
<Seventoes> anyone know what would cause a crossover cable connection to not work in 9.10? it works fine in 9.04 with the same config :-/
<Ademan> Seventoes: do "normal" connections work?
<Seventoes> the computer im connecting to is sharing its internet connection, i'm trying to use this cable to get internet
<Seventoes> so i havent tried normal connections.. i'd have to move the computer to another room, which is a pain
<Ademan> :-/ well that's my only thought, is that more than just crossovers are borked, but i understand wanting to explore other, less annoying options first
<Seventoes> is there a place where logs would be keept saying why it keeps failing connection?
<micahg> Seventoes: syslog
<micahg> has anyone had any issues with apt-pinning in Karmic?
<Seventoes> ahh had to turn off IP6, was timing out trying to get an IPv6 address
<Seventoes> works fine now :D
<Ademan> micahg: sorry, nope, what exactly is your issue though? maybe it'll stir someone's memory
<micahg> I have a PPA pinned at 475, but it's upgrading to a PPA pinned at 450
 * nemo sighs
<nemo> I've been doing alsa force-reload like daily
<Ademan> ooh, i haven't tested sound yet...
<Ademan> also ergh, "display side by side versions" that synaptic does when it encounters conflicts, is utterly useless and retarded... also allowing diffs to be viewed with a user's preferred diff viewer would be nice too
<b1shop> know if it's possible to boot the cd into runlevel 3?
<Ademan> is there a way to get the indicator applet to forget about empathy? i really don't like it...
<Barridus> hi all, anyone knowledgeable with how to force a 96x96 DPI in the new X11?
<Barridus> is there a way to force 96x96 dpi display if i have no xorg.conf?
<DanaG> Why force 96, anyway?
<Barridus> video is the wrong aspect ratio
<Barridus> also occurred in older ubuntus, fix was to force 96 dpi in xorg.conf (which doesn't seem to be relevant in 9.10)
<DanaG> hmm, that's weird.
<virtuald> Don't you use an incorrect resolution?
<DanaG> EDID bug?  If so, you can file a report on that.
<Barridus> resolution is set correctly, x11 just interprets it oddly i guess
<Bluey1> amarok 2.2 wanks!
<Barridus> for instance, a 16:9 video shows up roughly square.  and changing the aspect in movie player doesn't work
<virtuald> I agree with DanaG you should file a bug.
<kevstiles4> Any advice on updating to 9.10 beta from 9.04 running in Parallels on a MacBook?
<Barridus> typing "xrandr --dpi 96" fixes it until shutdown
<Barridus> adding that line to startup apps prevents the system from logging in, oddly
<virtuald> Works around it rather
<Barridus> yeah
<virtuald> Heh
<kevstiles4> I try to hit 'Alt - F2', but no update panel appears.
<virtuald> kevstiles4: Run update-manager -d
<Barridus> hmm, what package should i specify when reporting this
<virtuald> xorg
<Barridus> k, that's what i figured, just wanted to make sure before my report is instantly invalidated
<kevstiles4> virtuald, do I type that in the terminal?
<Barridus> crud, i should reboot to go back to whatever settings xorg defaulted to
<DanaG> Barridus: what does xorg log show?
<DanaG> oh.
<virtuald> kevstiles4: Yes, or the run dialog
<evilaim>  God damnit
<kevstiles4> Thanks virtuald!
<kevstiles4> Chat with you later.
<OmnipotentEntity> Since upgrading to 9.10 I've had some trouble with my sound.  It seems that oss works, but alsa and pulse do not.  Can anyone help?
<CShadowRun> Ok, i think i just won the award for the most compiz cubes ever.
<CShadowRun> http://cshadowrun.com/files/2009-10-22-031043_7680x1200_scrot.png
<Delvien> Anyone else having a problem with gnome-power-manger ?
<CShadowRun> That was fun, i was going for 36, but it wouldn't go above 20 for some reason, so i went with 16.
<mobi-sheep> Is Deluge slugging for anybody else? ;o
<Delvien> mobi-sheep use transmission :)
<Delvien> mobi-sheep i always had issues with deluge, slow, slows down network etc
<jimpop> Delvien, what's the issue with g-p-m?
<Delvien> jimpop its not saving any settings, and keeping default, no matter how i set it. IE, my laptops screen will turn off after 10 minutes, even though i have it set to never
<Delvien> just trying to determine if others experience the same issue, before i report the bug
<jimpop> Delvien, yep, it's a bit flaky still
<Delvien> jimpop okie, wont report it yet, will just wait :)
<jimpop> i gave up using the g-p-m preferences dialog and went straight to using gconf-editor to set the settings
<OmnipotentEntity> Since upgrading to 9.10 I've had some trouble with my sound.  It seems that oss works, but alsa and pulse do not.  Can point me to any resources so I can help myself?
<Delvien> jimpop, it uses the same thing though, gpm changes gconf settings
<jimpop> Delvien, the problem with g-p-m is that issues drag on for years before being investigated/resolved
<Delvien> jimpop thats too bad too
<jimpop> Delvien, but my changes via gconf-editor do work, but changes via g-p-m prefs don't ;-)
<Delvien> jimpop im also having a problem with changing LCD brightness, as linux, for whatever reason, doesnt recognize my LCD as an LCD and the FN buttons for brightness (only those fn buttons, the others work,) fail to do anything, nor does xev pick them up
<jimpop> Delvien, i have, in the past, had 2 significant bugs with g-p-m, both took over a year each to even get a dev response
<Delvien> jimpop which is funny, because my laptop is a 4 year old common laptop
<jimpop> Delvien, for brightness you can add the brightness applet to your task bar (i have to do that for my AAO)
<Delvien> jimpop doesnt work
<Delvien> jimpop believe me, tried everything
<jimpop> Delvien, my g-p-m issues were with legacy Thinkpad hardware
<jimpop> what's the laptop make/model?
<Delvien> even echo -n /proc/acpi/video/vga/lcd/brightness, but those files dont exist on my laptop.
<Delvien> HP dv1000
<jimpop> wow, HP stuff is usually well supported
<Delvien> the brightness file exists in /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/brightness, but in that file it stats <not supported>
<Delvien> another funny thing i saw is that in the other files in that tree, it says my monitor is a CRT
<jimpop> you might have to tweak xorg.conf to force it to the specs
<jimpop> (and doing that is always a pain in the rear)
<Delvien> jimpop, I know... i had to do it back in the breezy days :(
<secret901> I've been having trouble getting the sound to work in Firefox.
<jimpop> Delvien, did you see this thread about using xgamma for brightness: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673946
<secret901> Is this a known problem in Karmic?
<Delvien> jimpop, xgamma is not brightness
<jimpop> (i know you said you did look into the issue quite well)
<jimpop> Delvien, but xgamma enough and you can affect brightness ;-)
<secret901> I installed Karmic and got the sound working in every application, but not when playing youtube videos on Firefox.
<Delvien> jimpop, if i want to not be able to read or see anything on the screen, yeah
<jimpop> hehe
<jimpop> understood
<jimpop> secret901, i haven't see that yet
<secret901> jimpop: is the sound system in 9.10 different from the other releases?
<jimpop> oh yeah
<jimpop> quite different
<secret901> jimpop: is it on a per-application basis?
<bjsnider> it's still alsa/pulse\
<bjsnider> newer versions of alsa and pulse
<jimpop> there are those here who will say that PulseAudio has been around for a while... but it has never been around this much ;-)
<secret901> I tried playing youtube videos in Firefox, but all I get is silence.
<secret901> Anyone know what I can do to get sound in Firefox?
<jimpop> secret901, have you looked at .xsession-errors or FF Error log ?
<secret901> jimpop: no, how do I do that?
<Barridus> submitted my first bug report, i sure hope it isn't invalidated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/457821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457821 in xorg "Acer AspireOne xorg defaults to 58x135 dpi instead of 96x96 so video playback aspect ratio (avi, etc) is incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<ablyss> hi everyone
<secret901> when I play a Youtube video and open the sound preferences window, the applications tab flickrs with ALSA plugin [firefox]
<jimpop> Barridus, i'm betting that bug will be denied/dismissed as unsupported hardware
<Delvien> jimpop, plus... isnt xorg in karmic and anything past gutsy persistent
<jimpop> Delvien, it should be, but if xorg can't handle something then it can be forced via xorg.conf
 * jimpop wonders where all the Karmic experts are tonight....
<Barridus> where is the blacklist file now?
<secret901> jimpop: what should I look for in .xsession-errors?
<Delvien> jimpop, "Monitor" Identifier "configured monitor" boy.. its as clear as mud
<jimpop> Barridus, dunno, but my AAO issues with psb were modded down
<jimpop> secret901, recent errors related to pulse/alsa/ff/flash
<jimpop> Delvien, ;-)
<secret901> jimpop: I only got some error about "(gnome-volume-control:4334): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_adjustment_set_value: assertion `GTK_IS_ADJUSTMENT (adjustment)' failed"
<Barridus> psb?
<jimpop> secret901, you can ignore that
<jimpop> Barridus, is the Poulsbo Chipset used in the AAO 751 that i have
<jimpop> Poulsbo (Intel) is a pretty popular chipset for netbooks
<secret901> jimpop: I only have a sound problem with Firefox...most other applications I've tested worked fine
<Barridus> ah
<Barridus> anyone know where the blacklist config file is at these days
<jimpop> secret901, i would try disabling all other plugins in FF, then delete the flash cache (.macromedia/* and .adobe/Flash*)
<jimpop> secret901, then restart FF and try youtube again
<jimpop> Barridus, for modules?
<Barridus> jimpop, exactly.  having a brain fart atm
<jimpop> Barridus, /etc/modprobe.d/
<jimpop> Barridus, if you create a new file in that dir, then it must end in .conf to be loaded
<georgy> Hello, ya'll. Does anyone know what the mp3/movie/etc etc codec package is called on 9.10?
<Barridus> yeah, thanks
<Barridus> i was looking in init.d >_>
<webbb82>  i am triing to download a bunch of wallpaper at once doing this http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/10/linux-download-hundreds-of-wallpapers.html
<webbb82> but after doig all thaT i just get a blinkin curser
<georgy> that's pretty cool webbb
<xrandr> anyone know any good eGroupware software suites for linux?
<rahearn> is there anything special i have to do to get my laptop's internal microphone to work?  I have a dell xps m1330,  dual booted with windows and i know the microphone works on that side
<xrandr> rahearn: no, not really. Open up the sound mixer and make sure that the mic isn't muted
<OmnipotentEntity> Since upgrading to 9.10 I've had some trouble with my sound.  It seems that oss works, but alsa and pulse do not.  Can point me to any resources so I can help myself?
<secret901> jimpop: still not working
<georgy> sucks about the cursor :\
<xrandr> OmnipotentEntity: oss not good enough? :)
<rahearn> under the input tab i ahve input volume cranked all the way up
<jimpop> secret901, where did you get Flash from?
<rahearn> still nothing
<OmnipotentEntity> xrandr, it's fine, if everything didn't try to play to pulse audio or alsa.
<secret901> jimpop: probably from Adobe
<xrandr> rahearn: what volume control app are u using?
<secret901> jimpop: I haven't updated this system in a while
<xrandr> OmnipotentEntity: download xine, and gstreamer
<jimpop> webbb82, try "wget -r ftp://ftp.gnome.org:/pub/GNOME/teams/art.gnome.org/backgrounds/"
<xrandr> OmnipotentEntity: usually, that makes things work :)
<jimpop> secret901, is it even Karmic?
<rahearn> xrandr: just right clicked on the volume control applet and selected sound preferences
<OmnipotentEntity> xrandr, already installed.  Should I attempt to reinstall?
<secret901> jimpop: yes, I just upgraded it to 9.10 from 9.04
<georgy> Hello, ya'll. Does anyone know what the mp3/movie/etc etc codec package is called on 9.10?
<xrandr> rahearn: u in gnome or kde?
<rahearn> gnome
<secret901> jimpop: the audio was working in 9.04
<webbb82> jimpop, how will i know if they are downloadin
<xrandr> OmnipotentEntity: that's odd. What sound card?
<jimpop> webbb82, wget will be quite chatty in the console window
<OmnipotentEntity> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<rahearn> installed karmic fresh from an alternate beta cd
<xrandr> rahearn: ok,  do u have a settings menu option?
<bjsnider> if you want flash on x64, download the plugin from adobe, unpack it abd put libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<xrandr> rahearn: im in KDE right now..
<xrandr> OmnipotentEntity: ok, check nVidia's website
<jimpop> secret901, try removing flash via Synaptic, then searching the file system for any old flash plugin
<webbb82> jimpop, thanks alot
<OmnipotentEntity> xrandr, what am I looking for?
<xrandr> OmnipotentEntity: drivers :)
<OmnipotentEntity> but I already have the drivers installed?
<xrandr> OmnipotentEntity: the ones that came with ubuntu, or the ones from nVidia?
<rahearn> xrandr: no menu bar in the preferences window,  i have a tab for sound effects, hardware, input, output, and applications
<jimpop> georgy, codec for ?
<OmnipotentEntity> I was unaware that nvidia released motherboard drivers for linux.
<georgy> mp3 playing and all the movie codecs
<bjsnider> nvidia didn't. others did
<evilaim> Weird question, in compiz animations, what is the 'type' I use for 'restore'ing windows?
<evilaim> I want to set beam up just for that...
<xrandr> rahearn: ok, under input, do u have a mic input?
<evilaim> burn for down, beam up for up:)
<secret901> jimpop: I didn't install flash from Synaptic
<jimpop> georgy, there are various ones.  Use Synaptic and search for gstreamer and look at the good/bad/ugly plugins
<evilaim> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<OmnipotentEntity> bjsnider, was that directed towards me?
<georgy> Oh, I see
<secret901> jimpop: I see something called "flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound".  Is that something I should try installing?
<bjsnider> OmnipotentEntity, yuh
<georgy> Thank you jimpop!
<jimpop> secret901, you will need to manually pick through the file system /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ,etc and remove all older versions.
<jimpop> secret901, i recommend that you add the Canonical Partner source (3rd Party tab) and use the flash that is provided there
<xrandr> OmnipotentEntity: sorry aboyt that. i could have sworn i saw audio drivers on their site hte last time i was there looking for my graphics driver.
<rahearn> xrandr under input, there the volume slider and mute checkbox, a input level display that doesn't seem to do anytyhing, a "Connector" drop down with Microphone 1 and Microphone 2 as options, and a Choose a device for sound input box with only one option "Internal Audio Analog Stereo"   i've tried recording with both Mic 1 and Mic 2 selected from the connector drop down
<xrandr> rahearn: that's odd then
<xrandr> rahearn: it should recognize one or the other
<webbb82> i know chromium is available to linux but did google put out a official one    or is chromium the officail one
<rahearn> xrandr: ok, well i'll try filing a bug and see if anything can come of it
<xrandr> rahearn: tried googling?
<secret901> jimpop: how do I add that source?
<jimpop> secret901, System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<xrandr> OmnipotentEntity: the only other option i can think of is go into Synaptic and search for all the alsa stuff...and install it
<jimpop> brb
<OmnipotentEntity> brb
<secret901> jimpop: I see a flashplugin-installer and a flashplugin-nonfree package.  Which one should I install?
<OmnipotentEntity> flashplugin-nonfree
<jimpop> secret901, neither.  you want adobe-flashplugin
<OmnipotentEntity> you may have to update-alternatives --config xulrunner-flashplugin to get firefox to use it
<OmnipotentEntity> jimpop, it's actually called flashplugin-nonfree now. :)
<jimpop> OmnipotentEntity, is flashplugin-nonfree the same as the Canonical Partner version called adobe-flashplugin?
<secret901> jimpop: anyways, it worked
<jimpop> what source provides flashplugin-nonfree
<secret901> jimpop: thanks
<Qrawl> is there any advantage to doing a reformat/fresh install of Karmic vs an upgrade
<OmnipotentEntity> jimpop, flashplugin-nonfree downloads and installs the adobe installer
<secret901> jimpop: flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package, you should install flashplugin-installer
<OmnipotentEntity> secret901, sorry about that, that's true it is a transitional package.
<OmnipotentEntity> :)
<jimpop> OmnipotentEntity, adobe-flashplugin doesn't d/l anything... it's a formal pkg provided by Canonical
<jimpop> again, adobe-flashplugin is in the Canonical provided "Partner" source
<secret901> jimpop: I had Flash 10r19 installed.  The newest version is 10r32
<OmnipotentEntity> I see, is there any advantage to using the partner source over the source in multiverse?
<secret901> jimpop: anyhow, that solved my problem.  Thanks for your help.
<georgy> there are a zillion gstreamers o.o
<jimpop> secret901, glad it's working for you now
<OmnipotentEntity> brb
<jimpop> OmnipotentEntity, the only thing i can think of is that the partner version might be more stable...but that is just my thought
<oldude67> hey i got my flash drive to work...yeah im kicking butt now..lmfao
<webbb82> what would the command be to uninstall chromium and install chrome
<secret901> The release schedule says that the Release candidate comes out on October 22.  Historically, what time is it usually released?
<leaf-sheep> secret901: October 32
<secret901> I mean what time during the day?
<jimpop> Technicaly speaking... October 32nd would be November 1st, right?
<jimpop> secret901, there really is no telling..
<leaf-sheep> secret901: Whenever when it get released, it get released. Waiting 6 hours won't hurt.
<thiebaude> oct 29
<rob0> oct 31 is dec 25
<rob0> because in octal, (3x8)+1 is 25 in decimal
<perlsyntax> does anyoneDoes anyone know bout when the releasecandidate come out?
<perlsyntax> for 9.10
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> i thought come out 22?
<perlsyntax> oct
<virtuald> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<perlsyntax> ok
<perlsyntax> yes virtuald
<perlsyntax> oct 22 was the deadline
<virtuald> Well the beta was out the day after in most time zones
<virtuald> If I remember correctly
<virtuald> But you can use todays dayly image, it's not going to be much different
<leaf-sheep> perlsyntax: October 22, 2009.
<perlsyntax> really where
<perlsyntax> it have pyhon 2.6.4 in it?
<maurer_> Any idea why gtk-config is unavailable in karmic?
<FFForever2> i broke ubuntu :(
<leaf-sheep> !info python karmic | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.4~rc1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<perlsyntax> ok
<FFForever2> anyone want to double check something?
<FFForever2> (make sure its not just me...)
<vangorra> Hey all. I'm running karmic. When I login, trackerd is eating all my disk IO it takes minutes to login. Any ideas?
<FFForever2> open an archive with archive manager and then drag a file/folder into a nautilus window
<FFForever2> vangorra, i don't have that issue, are you fully updated
<vangorra> FFForever2, Updating now. I'll do that and try again. thanks
<FFForever2> vangorra, want to test my bug?
<vangorra> sure.. what is it?
<FFForever2> open an archive with archive manager and then drag a file/folder into a nautilus window
<FFForever2> nautilus crashes for me =\
<durt> vangorra, updating isn't going to do anything about trackerd, either just wait for it to complete or remove the package
<vangorra> durt, ok, I figure its updating something in the database. but I'll update to be sure.
<vangorra> FFForever2, testing...
<FFForever2> thanks
<vangorra> FFForever2, it didn't crash on me, but it did extract the whole darn archive into the dir where I dropped the file
<FFForever2> vangorra, hmmm it crashes for me :(
<vangorra> kill nautilus and run it in debug mode, then try to drag drop.
<vangorra> I'm doing that for tracker now
<FFForever2> how do i run it in debug mode?
<vangorra> FFForever2, in looking at its man page, its not there any more. (I haven't looked since Eazel days).
<vangorra> sorry about that
<FFForever2> Launching nautilus from the terminal didn't crash but if i logout and log back in it worked =\
<vangorra> that is weird
<Xgates> for anyone else, when you start or reboot Ubuntu, do you get console messages, then the Ubuntu splash screen?
<FFForever2> Xgates, not me
<Xgates> I thought they would of had the boot up and reboot process with the Splash working nice by now and no more console messages spewing across the screen
<jimpop> Xgates, not me.  what sort of console msgs?
<vangorra> Xgates, not me either.
<edgy> Hi, kubuntu is very slow I need ehlp debugging the problem
<FFForever2> Xgates, i get no console messages, but i think if something fails usplash defaults to showing console stuff
<Xgates> well this happens for me so far on two computers I've tested karmic on, one, a macbook pro and the other an older Dell Optiplex
<edgy> X is almost 100%
<vangorra> Boot splash is working well, but after its booted, I can't use ctrl-alt-f1
<jimpop> certain drivers will spew messages to console at boot time...
<Xgates> yeah but the thing is, running a Splash screen on top of the console with it running in the background is nothing new, people have been doing it in distros for years now and anything going on stays hidden in the back, but with Ubuntu it's getting spitted out, makes the bootup process look like a mess
<jimpop> Xgates, what were/are the msgs?
<Xgates> that's the whole point of the Splash screen, not to see what's going on at the console...
<jimpop> not really
<virtuald> Xgates: Update, reboot, if it's still there file a bug against the package
<jimpop> the splash screen is to hide the known and obvious
<Xgates> right at bootup, just after grub kicks the kernel to loading, and right when I log out of Gnome and reboot
<jimpop> Xgates, (for the 3rd time) what msgs appear?
<Xgates> update reboot? what --> update-grub?
<Xgates> jimpop: I have no idea what message, going by to fast
<jimpop> Xgates, k
<Xgates> but I can keep rebooting till I get a idea then check dmesg
<jimpop> Xgates, are there a lot or just a few msgs?
<Xgates> I'd say it's like 3-4 on bootup and reboot
<Xgates> but again it shouldn't matter what it is or how many, again the point of the Splash screen is to make the bootup process look clean for people that aren't into looking at the Console booting
<Xgates> I've already filed a bug report a few weeks ago on this and no word yet
<jimpop> Xgates, the entire "goal" of splash is to mask the boot seq, but that doesn't mean that all msgs should or will be suppressed
<Xgates> I'd figure as much as into detail Ubuntu seems people would have cleaned this up by now
<Xgates> jimpop: well off the top of my head, one distro I know that seems to have this down at keeping everything in the background is Suse
<jimpop> Xgates, well, it may not be an Ubuntu issue
<jimpop> it could be an upstream or a driver issue
<jimpop> Xgates, can you speak authoritively on that for all known hardware+drivers across the spectrum?
<jimpop> ;-)
<Xgates> Well I think it is as far as keeping things suppressed because when distros started adding a splash screen on top of the console it gave everyone the impression that this was there for the newbies who didn't care, or want to see what was going on and just give it a clean look at bootup
<jimpop> Xgates, there is no way to prevent something (an app, a driver, etc) from writing to console.  You can't turn console off
<Xgates> so when this Splash thing took flight many years back I was there when all this happened and I've hardly ever seen a distro spit out messages then bring up the splash
<jimpop> Xgates, it's not a distro issue... it's a hardware + driver issue
<Xgates> jimpop: no one said you turn off anything or suppress messages from appearing off course the console bootup process is going on, but the whole point again of the Splash is so you don't have to see it, otherwise no point in making a splash....
<jimpop> but that is impossible if something *wants* to report to the screen
<Xgates> well then maybe Ubuntu needs to talk to Suse to see how they are managing to make it happen, BEHIND the splash doing the reporting
<Xgates> my understanding is you can have it report behind the splash....
<Xgates> In fact I've seen it personally on Suse do just that
<jimpop> lol
<Xgates> so I know it's possible
<jimpop> i've seen Suse NOT do that
<jimpop> it's hardware+driver specific
<Jordan_U> jimpop: A splash screen can prevent anything from writing to the screen unless something actually switches ttys
<jimpop> no it can't
<Xgates> this isn't a distro thing it's a KERNEL thing, I'm just saying that the Suse team may of figured a way to keep console messages behind the splash reporting things going on
<Rotund> My wife has an ALC861 sound card.  Alsamixer sees it no problem.  Pulseaudio is using the null driver as it doesn't see it
<jimpop> at boot time (uid=0) anything can write to any console/tty
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Yes, before the splash screen starts, I thought this was about after
<Jordan_U> Maybe I misunderstood
<jimpop> Jordan_U, Xgates issue is during usplash
<Xgates> Actually I've seen this in Zenwalk too...
<jimpop> Xgates, you are going to have to figure out *what* is writting to the screen in order to be able to help dev fix it
<Jordan_U> jimpop: If usplash is running why would anything be able to write to the framebuffer other than usplash?
<jimpop> because uid 0 can write anywhere, anytime
<jimpop> and modules are loaded by root (uid 0)
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Then why is kernel mode setting needed for the kernel to show an error when X is running?
<jimpop> Jordan_U, not following you
<jimpop> what kernel mode setting?
<Xgates> jimpop: like I said, I've run other distros where nothing shows up, you just boot lilo or grub, get a splash screen and that's it, I've seen this going on for many years on several distros, we're not talking about something that was just created, this is been working  many years in Linux, but not Ubuntu for some reason, UNLESS the dev team is still working on....
<jimpop> Xgates, I have too, but it's not universal and depends heavily on drivers and hardware (i've said that 4 times no)
<jimpop> s/no/now
<Xgates> ok
<Jordan_U> jimpop: I'm sorry but you don't know what you are talking about.
<jimpop> right
<jimpop> ok, whatever then
<Xgates> well as I'm saying, this has nothing to do with what you're using for hardware, we just talking about keeping messages behind the splash is all....
<jimpop> this whole issue is analogous to having Firefox running in full screen mode and declaring that nothing else should be popping up or writing on the display.... it's just not techincally possible without severly limiting the kernel and OS
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Why doesn't a kernel oops write a usefull message to the screen when X is running, even though the kernel developers want to?
<i_is_broke> this might not be the right channel, but if not excuse me, and tell me so, but im trying to install slack into a virtualbox on my karmic box, anyone else have problems with installing another linux distro in vbox?
<jimpop> Jordan_U, because the kernel doesn't understand X
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Why is the ability to do exactly that one of the lauded benefits of kernel mode setting?
<Xgates> Am I being clear here or not? Let me say it this way... Let the messages appear on the console, errors or just the normal bootup messages, OK? We're not talking about suppressing anything for not working as it normally should, WHAT we are talking about is TAKING a Splash screen and just covering everything up, ok got it?
<Xgates>  :)
<Xgates> THEN if you want to see what is going on, you typically hit an F key to watch the console if you don't want to see the splash... :)
<jimpop> yes, but you are mistaking the screen on F7 for the console boot screen
<Xgates> F7 what are you talking about?
<jimpop> virt console
<jimpop> display :0
<Xgates> jimpop: have you used alot of other distros?
<jimpop> yes
<Jordan_U> Xgates: X is usually started on tty7, which you can get to with ctrl+alt+F7
<jimpop> plenty
<Xgates> Well I'm just talking about the bootup console I call it, I don't know what tty it is on
<Xgates> X has to be started to somewhere along the lines of this bootup process and it isn't started in the beginning either, X usually falls somewhere down towards the bottom of the boot process
<Xgates> started too somewhere...
<jimpop> so before X starts there are how many consoles?  (output displays)
<jimpop> i'll answer:  1
<jimpop> and if anything writes to stdout... guess where it goes
<Jordan_U> jimpop: You can chvt long before X starts
<jimpop> there is no way to redirect stdout for a determined module
<Xgates> it's written across the console
<jimpop> Jordan_U, but not during the boot seq
<Xgates> we all understand we are talking about messages written across the console?
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Yes during the boot sequence, try it
<jimpop> Jordan_U, to be clear.. the kernel booting up... not init seq
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Usplash is started by init. So again, are you talking about *before* usplash starts or after it has started?
<jimpop> Jordan_U, i get usplash and xsplash mixed up... the one that display just the small Ubuntu logo
<Jordan_U> jimpop: That's usplash, and it's still implemented in user space
<jimpop> k
<jimpop> when usplash is staring, if you add an invalid module option, that module will complain on the boot screen (on top of usplash)
<jimpop> obviously you would have to have already added the invalid module option in /etc/modprobe.d/blah
<Xgates> Well I'm talking before it starts, like it's lagging and should be starting sooner so that everything going on in the console gets covered by it, but it's not
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Do you have "quiet" as a kernel parameter?
<Xgates> OH also I"m not just talking about error problems either, sometimes, all though much rare, I'll see some of the boot process going and the splash popups and starts to cover the console
<Xgates> Jordan_U: well last time I checked it's there by default
<Jordan_U> Xgates: It is
<Xgates> so summarized, I'm just saying the Splash isn't starting fast enough, it's allowing the console to be shown first spewing it's stuff out then the Splash comes in late and covers it
<jimpop> Xgates, in that "late" time, does the console flicker or change reso?
<virtuald> As far as I know usplash is only started when asking for luks password or running fsck in karmic, to not slow down the boot process.
<jimpop> virtuald, do you mean "not started"?
<Jordan_U> virtuald: I thought that was the idea too, but I still see usplash for a few seconds before xsplash starts
<virtuald> jimpop: No
<jimpop> so how does one enter luks pw with usplash running?
<jimpop> usplash is the graphical ubuntu logo on the boot screen before xsplash kicks in
<virtuald> The prompt is under the logo
<Jordan_U> jimpop: usplash can prompt the user, for instance when there is a scheduled fsck it gives the option to skip it
<jimpop> what Xgates is seeing is that there is a delay before usplash starts, during which a lot of kernel msgs leak by
<Xgates> no flicker or anything
<i_is_broke> ugh, i just was looking into arch linux and man thats a mess..lol think ill stick with karmic..lol
<Xgates> that's the word ----> DELAY
<Xgates> yep that Splash has been on a delay since Karmic started, heheh
<jimpop> Xgates, have you tried purging usplash and re-installing it?
<virtuald> Xgates: Is it the white ubuntu logo on black background?
<jimpop> virtuald, earlier he/she said that it was
<virtuald> Ok
<Xgates> yeah the white logo black background
<Xgates> purging usplash?
<jimpop> Xgates, "sudo dpkg --purge usplash"
<Xgates> Hmm apt-get remove --purge
<jimpop> same thing
<Xgates> well I'll give it a shot
<Jordan_U> Xgates: I haven't tried this but adding something like "boot_delay=5000" as a kernel parameter might delay the messages untill usplash has started
<rahearn> fyi for anyone still here from when i had internal mic problems on my dell laptop.  the workaround Luis states in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/449781 using alsamixer to set the mic to digital instead of analog in worked for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449781 in linux "[Karmic] Internal microphone does not record sound on a Dell Studio XPS" [High,Fix released]
<Xgates> Jordan_U: where would you add this delay at in /etc/grud.d?
<Xgates> grub.d...
<jimpop> rahearn, thx.  I bookmarked that to test tomorrow
<Jordan_U> Xgates: /etc/default/grub
<Jordan_U> Xgates: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash boot_delay=5000"
<Xgates> ok brb, going to try this
<Shakti418>  does anyone here have experience with the beta of Koala on fakeraid, I'm having troubles with the grub2 part of the install, it's failing.  google searches are turning up old documents and not a sniff of a howto
<NewbieLInux101> is there any problem is u update your ubuntu to 9.10?
<NewbieLInux101> if u
<Jordan_U> Shakti418: What is the error from grub, and what device are you passing to grub-install ( either manually or from the "advanced" menu in the installer ) ?
<Jordan_U> !karmic | NewbieLInux101
<ubottu> NewbieLInux101: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<c4pt> does anyone know of a good gui firewall application of ubuntu to configure ipfw on the fly?
<Shakti418> using advanced, I'm pointing it at the /dev/mapper/nvidia_.... partition (not MBS)
<c4pt> application of = application for
<Xgates> ok that was an improvement, I didn't see anything at the beginning or at the reboot, BUT when Usplash disappears and the Ubuntu logo appears with the spotlight, just after Usplash goes away, at that point something spits by the screen really fast then the logo with the lights appears
<Xgates> yeah this thing just needs cleaning up is all
<c4pt> ??
<Jordan_U> Shakti418: You shouldn't install to a partition, GRUB2 can do it, but just like with grub legacy it's prone to fail later
<Xgates> the boot process and the splash screens is just not smooth and clean
<Shakti418> err msg: unable to install
<Jordan_U> Shakti418: GRUB2 won't let you do it without forcing IIRC, why not install to the MBR?
<Shakti418> Jordan_U: I'm quite happy with my current boot manager and would rather hold on to it.  I didn't have much trouble with grub
<Xgates> oh speaking of Grub and installing it, I've been running Grub off my / root partition just fine, but I thought I'd install it to the MBR, how do you install Grub2 to the mbr?
<Jordan_U> Shakti418: You can install grub legacy in karmic
<Shakti418> Jordan_U: yes, I could.. I guess I really need to read up on what, if any, benefits there are between grub & grub2 before I just blindly assume it's better.. but it's the age old case of "oooh, shiney! New!" lust ;)
<Jordan_U> Xgates: If your drive is /dev/sda then "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<evilaim> Ok, I feel like a tard, but I want to see this, if I dual boot windows 7, I have to reinstall grub...
<evilaim> but I'm using grub 2...
<evilaim> but does that matter if the live cd I use is karma?
<Xgates> thanks
<Jordan_U> Shakti418: You can install GRUB2 to a partition by passing "--force" to grub-install
<Shakti418> Jordan: is there a howto or discussion forum on this?  I'm not finding much in my searches
<Xgates> Jordan_U: grub.cfg has --> set root=(hd0,2)
<Jordan_U> evilaim: Yes, if you want to restore grub legacy after windows from a karmic LiveCD you will need to install GRUB legacy in the liveCD first, if you want to restore GRUB2 to the mbr from an old LiveCD you will need to install GRUB2 on the liveCD first
<Xgates> I did sudo grub-install /dev/sda then update-grub, but (hd0,2) isn't /dev/sda
<Xgates> I thought that's suppose to be set root=(hd0)
<Jordan_U> Xgates: root is your /boot partition
<Xgates> oh ok
<Xgates> how do we know that grub installed ok to the MBR, just from the msg it gives after running grub-install is all?
<evilaim> Wait wait
<evilaim> how do I install something on a cd?
<evilaim> cd is a read only once it's finished...
<Jordan_U> Shakti418: For the raid part: http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID
<evilaim> frig it
<evilaim> I'mma virtual box it
<evilaim> I don't think I can risk screwing this system atm.
<Xgates> ok bbl
<Xgates> thanks guys
<evilaim> there are so many mods on it now...
<evilaim> haha
<Shakti418> Jordan: ain't using lvm, using dmraid
<Jordan_U> Shakti418: Embedding in MBR vs bios partition vs GPT partition: http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition
<Jordan_U> Shakti418: GRUB ( 1 and 2 ) need to use blocklists if you install to the beggining of an msdos style partition
<Shakti418> Jordan: yeap, was just reading that.
<Shakti418> Jordan_U: guess it makes a good argument not to keep resizing your partitions ;)
<rabidweezle> okay, my system only boots correctly every other time, and when I'm booting I see it complaining about /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not mounting or something,
<rabidweezle> it boots to a black screen
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: Did you enable encrypted /home during install?
<rabidweezle> yes
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: Try commenting out your swap partition in /etc/fstab. Whether that lets you boot or not please file a bug report
 * rabidweezle nods
<rabidweezle> umm
<rabidweezle> it's commented out
<rabidweezle> can I pastebin the file?
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: yes
<rabidweezle> http://pastebin.com/m460e6cc6
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: The last line is you actual swap partition ( when you enable encrypted home it also encrypts swap so that your files are never written unencrypted to disk )
<Jordan_U> *your
<rabidweezle> comment out /dev/mapper line then?
<Jordan_U> rabidweezle: Yes
 * rabidweezle comments it
<rabidweezle> brb, test booting
<Kajros> Anyone currently running Ubuntu Netbook remix 9.10?
<JohnTeddy> When is the release date?
<evilaim> umm
<evilaim> october 29th is schedualed release
<evilaim> even tho you left, I thought maybe you'd get the message
<Kajros> lol
<rabidweezle_> wow, no
<rabidweezle_> that bricked it
<Kajros> ok...
<RabidWeezle> that mad it almost unfixable, even the reconvery console was fragged
<RabidWeezle> recovery*
<Jordan_U> RabidWeezle: Sorry
<RabidWeezle> it's okay, luckily, ctrl+alt+f2 worked
<RabidWeezle> :)
<Kajros> I'm still trying to get UNR 9.10 beta to run off my usb but not working lol.
<RabidWeezle> I hope these swap issues aren't going to ship on the release
 * RabidWeezle hits up launchpad
<leaf-sheep> Kajros: You don't know how? :(
<leaf-sheep> Oh you want to run it off.... Hmm.
<Kajros> I know how it just won't boot up
<leaf-sheep> !usb | Kajros
<ubottu> Kajros: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jordan_U> Kajros: WHat happens when you try to boot?
<Kajros> Well loads up then screen is black with mouse pointer on it thats it..
<Kajros> UNR 9.04 is running great right now no issues at all.
<georgy> I got some questions about pidgin.. when you press X it actually closes the program when it's supposed to minimize it also it doesn't go in the notification area either o.o?
<Kajros> I use unetbootin to make all my live USBs
<maco> georgy: prese the minimize button?
<RabidWeezle> Jordan_U, the splash screen starts up (usplash on ubuntu-studio), it starts scrolling about issues mounting /dev/cryptswap/whatever then sometimes it boots, sometimes it goes blackscreen
<maco> georgy: *press
<georgy> X = minimize not close
<maco> georgy: X = close. minimize = minimize. and i think it defaults to hiding for minimize
<leaf-sheep> maco: You're a genius! X means close! -- mean minimize. >_>
<georgy> when you X it, it should go to the system notify area by the wifi icon/speaker icon etc
<RabidWeezle> sometimes it boots fine aswell
<georgy> never in pidgin has X = close program
<georgy> o.o
<leaf-sheep> georgy: Change the preferences.
<Jordan_U> georgy: That's actually considered a bad default
<leaf-sheep> georgy: I'm guessing you applies your old ~/.purple
<maco> georgy: i thought they fixed X=minimized...
<Jordan_U> georgy: It confuses new users who expect applications to close when you close them
<maco> georgy: what youre saying sounds like they fixed it
<georgy> I see
<georgy> oh >_>
<georgy> it also doesn't have a notification icon like it used to
<georgy> I don't see any modification for that in the prefs
<maco> georgy: use the message indicator applet
<georgy> ooh ^_^
<maco> georgy: apps arent supposed to just "hang out" in the notification area either ;)
<georgy> well, im not sure if that's the correct term
<georgy> like the right upper corner of your screen
<georgy> is where it used to "hang out"
<evilaim> which uses less resources, virtual box or vmware
<georgy> vmware uses what you tell it to use
<georgy> i never used virtual box
<koshari> georgy vbox is the same
<koshari> except for cpu poad
<koshari> load
<georgy> o i see
<jemark> koshari, vbox is higher cpu load?
<evilaim> Well, can I have a dedicated core out of my dual core set for vb?
<georgy> how do i get to this message indicator applet?
<RabidWeezle> what would be the package name to the crypt system?
<RabidWeezle> so I can file this bug :/
<koshari> jemark dunno, my host hardly uses many cycles at all, its the guest that uses the cycles.
<koshari> jemark besides its not able to use both procs so it can hammer one of the cores and the system still reponds ok
<leaf-sheep> RabidWeezle: crypt system?  Full system encryption or you're using that ecrypt thing?
<RabidWeezle> nevermind, I got it
<RabidWeezle> :/
<leaf-sheep> :\
<RabidWeezle> just doing it through launchpad instead of that other app
<RabidWeezle> since it's a bootup bug
<georgy> how do i get to this message indicator applet? o.0
<leaf-sheep> georgy: Look for Mail icon on the top-right corner of the panel where the notification areas can be seen working the street
<georgy> yeah, i use gnome-shell
<georgy> ;]
<georgy> not normal gnome
<ArkoldThos> someone have google wave invitation for me :>?
<georgy> leaf-sheep: you mad? lol.
<leaf-sheep> georgy: No. Why would I be? ^_^
<v3trae> good evening fellas =)
<ArkoldThos> m00
<RabidWeezle> leaf-sheep, what's the name of the package of the full system hard drive crypt?
<leaf-sheep> RabidWeezle: cryptsetup
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<evilaim> So, what's up?
<v3trae> So, having trouble getting dual monitors to work. Works fine until X is restarted, then it reverts to the 1 monitor setup.
<v3trae> dont suppose anyone has any ideas
<v3trae> i think i just figured it out and i'm an idiot. Been far too long xD
<testi_> Will RC1 arrive today?
<leaf-sheep> testi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<testi_> Thanks!
<testi_> Remarkable response time :)
<RabidWeezle> has anyone been able to get nvidia's drivers to compile?
<alankila> I generally do that via dkms with no problems for ages.
<leaf-sheep> testi_: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite pet sheep, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RabidWeezle> o_O
<rabidweezle> so is there a way to... take off the encryption now since it's on?
<zmjjmz> anyone using 9.10 on a dell mini 9?
<rabidweezle> no, but what problem are you having?
<zmjjmz> suspend doesn't work
<rabidweezle> report a bug to launchpad for it
<zmjjmz> it doesn't even get to suspend
<zmjjmz> it just hangs with the backlight on and the LED in normal
<zmjjmz> I've done so already
<zmjjmz> nothing's been fixed
<zmjjmz> I'm installing new updates now though
<rabidweezle> brb, rebooting, pray for me
<timboy> I upgraded to +1 64-bit and postgresql isn't working :|
<timboy> I've tried uninstalling both postgresql8.4 and postgresql8.3 and they both still exist at /etc/init.d/postgresql8.x ?
<om26er> i invite many of my winodws friends to ubuntu and many of them say that we like it but it don't have yahoo and msn audio video calling
<om26er> i guess telepathy-butterfly 0.5.1 will bring audio video to msn
<zmjjmz> amsn has video
<zmjjmz> yahoo video is supported by kopete, to an extent
<om26er> zmjjmz: video without audio??
<timboy> om26er, wrong channel... but emeseneworks with windowsl live messenger
<timboy> *Emesene
<om26er> and yahoo
<tgpraveen> om26er: amsn,emsense for msn audio video, even empathy has msn av chat support
<tgpraveen> even empathy with using telepathy ppa has msn av chat support
<tgpraveen> for yahoo gyache has av support
<tgpraveen> search for it on forums
<oops67> do they even have empathy straightened out yet..or is it still acting weird?
<chibihogoshino> any one know of a way to get karmic to hibernate ?
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: Did hibernation work for you in jaunty?
<chibihogoshino> yeas
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: Does it freeze when hibernating or resuming or something else?
<chibihogoshino> it kinda start to shut down ..  it disconnects from the network and i think tryed to spin the hd down.. but dosnt go any forther
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: Can you reboot with magic sysrq at that point?
<Ian_Corne> hibernate works for me
<Ian_Corne> It does take long
<chibihogoshino> i dont really need to reboot .. i still have access to the system
<chibihogoshino> i just reconnect to get network and its like i didnt do anything
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: Ok, do you get an error message about hibernation failing?
<chibihogoshino> i dont think so..
<mysticdarkhack> hello
<chibihogoshino> that wouldnt happen to popup on screen would it ?
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: Yes it would
<chibihogoshino> ahh. well i dont remember seeing anything about that
<mysticdarkhack> rc going smoothly
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: There may also be something usefull in "dmesg"
<chibihogoshino> i know there was a bug that it wouldnt work if you didnt have a swap partition but i do have one
<chibihogoshino> ill try it now.. maybe i just didnt wait long enough
<mysticdarkhack> wish they would choose a different gdm background
<mysticdarkhack> although ubuntu is heading in the right direction
<Jordan_U> I really like where they are going with the pannel icons
<chibihogoshino> that was interesting ..
<mysticdarkhack> would be nice if they have icon for fusion-icon and dropbox icon to match the theme
<chibihogoshino> the hd and fan spun down, the network disconnected and then the screen flickered ..
<Jordan_U> mysticdarkhack: Why create icons for the comptetition ;)
<chibihogoshino> but  no hibernation
<Boohbah> chibihogoshino: i'm trying it now on my eeepc. i can get it to hibernate but not wake up
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> that is odd
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: Did it lock the screen ( Did you have to enter your password ) ?
<chibihogoshino> no
<mysticdarkhack> Jordan_U, lol
<chibihogoshino> the most that happened is that the screen ficked off then of
<chibihogoshino> on
<mysticdarkhack> geez, now I need to get vmware working again
<chibihogoshino> the hd does crank and the swap file went up by about 40%
<mysticdarkhack> later all
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: Can you pastebin the output from "dmesg" and /var/log/pm-suspend.log ?
<chibihogoshino> shur .. where is that ?
<Boohbah> where is what?
<Boohbah> what hardware and kernel do you have?
<chibihogoshino> lenovo t61
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/pm-suspend.log && dmesg | pastebinit
<chibihogoshino> ok so whats that do  /
<chibihogoshino> ?
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: That sends debug info to a waebsite and outputs url's to give us so that we can access them
<chibihogoshino> http://pastebin.com/f38be6f37
<oops67> anyone know of a book that might be in the local library on learning ssh and putty and stuff...?
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: I'm not sure what is happening, please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug pm-utils" and mention that it's a regression ( since it worked in 9.04 )
<Boohbah> oops67: why not use the internet? http://www.electrictoolbox.com/article/applications/ssh-putty/
<chibihogoshino> ok..
<chibihogoshino> never  mind. i should of waited 30 more seconds..
<chibihogoshino> my swap partition was turned off for some reason
<tgpraveen> gnome bug #593086
<ubottu> Gnome bug 593086 in General "empathy crashed with SIGABRT in empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593086
<chibihogoshino> i dont remember turning it off .. but i just turned it back on and now it works fine.
<oops67> Boohbah, thanks, but it just seems that when im sitting here in front of the computer, someone has me working on something for them and i rarely have time to do squat on it i want to...almost worse then a job.
<oops67> Boohbah, but i did book mark that page and thank you.
<chibihogoshino> now they just need to get rid of pulseaudio
<oldude67> chibihogoshino, i havent  had an issue with pulse in a while now.
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: What problem are you having with pulseaudio?
<chibihogoshino> it lags when i try to play games
<chibihogoshino> for general use like playing music and watching movies its fine..
<chibihogoshino> i just dont know why they had to change it alsa, even oss worked fine.
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: That's probably Ubuntu's fault unfortunately, see: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/pa-in-ubuntu.html
<chibihogoshino> nice
<chibihogoshino> thanks for your help..
<alankila> I'm happy that OSS is dead and buried. People who pine after that don't really observe how primitive an API it really is.
<alankila> even 4front's OSS4 seemed to suck, the last time I examined its documentation. For instance, with OSS4 you had an ioctl for setting latency. But there were no hard values in it. You could say you wanted a little or latency or a lot of latency and the intention clearly is that you try various values and see which works for you. Whoever designs OSS4 is a fool.
<rashed2020> When's the RC supposed to be coming out?
<alankila> then there were a few methods that actually yielded accurate information about the state of buffer fill-up and these methods were all marked with "don't use this, you are probably doing some advanced application and you should know that's Bad and Wrong."
<chibihogoshino> lol
<alankila> I mean, a patronizing API. *sigh*
<chibihogoshino> ill just have to get used to it.. do they have a good mixer for pulse ?
<chibihogoshino> i cant stand the one that is in the gnome applet
<alankila> in pulse there's just one mixer control: the volume of an application, I think.
<Jordan_U> chibihogoshino: System > Preferrences > Sound is pretty good in Karmic
<cybersplice> morning
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. thats the same one.
<Deathvalley122> hmm
<Deathvalley122> so karmic is getting released on the 29th eh?
<Ian_Corne> So i've heard
<Deathvalley122> fun =/
<Ian_Corne> today release candidate
<Deathvalley122> so is it true that there is a different filesystem in karmic?
<DaZ> Deathvalley122: ext4
<DaZ> if you mean default filesystem :f
<Deathvalley122> will that get switched over when updating to karmic?
<DaZ> Deathvalley122: ext3 can be mounted as ext4
<Frickelpit> Deathvalley122: no
<DaZ> but it doesn't hava all the goodies
<Deathvalley122> hmm interesting
<Deathvalley122> any new features besides the bug fixes?
<DaZ> Deathvalley122: yes
<DaZ> but google it because i don't remember right now ;f
<DaZ> Deathvalley122: but you can enable them manually
<DaZ> but it requires umounting the partition and works only on new files
<foxy_mefisto_> so ext4 will be the default in karmic?
<digdeep> hi, could someone look at this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1296090&highlight=firefox+chromium
<sagaci> when's the rc due
<cwraig> hi all how can i turn back on the change workspace on mouse scroll
<Ian_Corne> digdeep: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Ian_Corne> or that your DNS is working
<Ademan> what's the new login screen controlled by? and how can i modify it?
<digdeep> "/etc/resolv.conf" --> nameserver 10.1.1.1
<v3trae> good evening, anyone figured out how to put custom GDM themes on Karmic?
<nick125> v3trae: You'd have to downgrade GDM, since the new GDM doesn't support themes (as fars I know of)
<Ademan> v3trae: funny, i was just asking that more or less
<v3trae> Hah, that would explain it then.
<Ademan> nick125: well what we see can't be all hard coded, where are the background files and such kept?
<v3trae> Ademan: i haven't found anything on it, i dont NEED to do it though.
<v3trae> But as far as Karmic goes, i'm extremely impressed so far.
<nick125> Ademan: Not sure.
<Ademan> v3trae: yeah i don't *need* to do it either, i just want to change the stupid background to a different color though :-p
<v3trae> Ademan: haha, i rather like the new login and boot screen, just wish it was a bit more high-res
<Ademan> v3trae: if you're feeling particularly dedicated /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.ui is a gtkbuilder-looking xml file that seems to describe the interface, i don't see any references to other media that it uses though
<nick125> What about..../usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/background.png ? :)
<Ademan> nick125: i don't think i have that... but that sure sounds like it lol
<nick125> Ah, nevermind. It's a left-over on my system from the old GDM.
<Ademan> ah, found it though
<Ademan> v3trae: /usr/share/xsplash !
<Ademan> er, /usr/share/images/xsplash
<v3trae> Ademan: thats the background file?
<Ademan> v3trae: it's a directory containing all of the background files, the logo, and the little progress bar thing
<v3trae> Ademan: beautiful
<benste> does someone know at what time karmic RC will be available ? - preferable in CET :-)
<v3trae> Ademan: you been messing with compiz at all?
<Ademan> v3trae: naw, i never used compiz for long, it doesn't do a couple of things that metacity does, and I don't really need the flair
<tavasti> benste, beta was out around 22:00 CET
<v3trae> Ademan: ahh, never used metacity, and i like the flare ;)
<tavasti> so I would bet rc won't be earlier
<benste> what the ? that's kindda late in my calender release is scheduled as a whole day event and Win 7 is available since shops opened ;-(
<benste> tavasti: v3trae so is there anything else than the cdimages.ubuntu.com iste I could check ?
<tavasti> it's just question you are living on wrong place, move to Tahiti
<benste> rofl
<tavasti> that beta came out 23:00 in my time, so hardly on right day
<benste> tavasti: - where do you live ?
<benste> London ?
<benste> Bur if it will come out ~ 22:00 CET it will be on next day in US woun#t it ?
<tavasti> Finland, near Tampere
<benste> tavasti: doesn't finland have CET too ?
<tavasti> I suppose rc is out when http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/910rc doesn't give error
<tavasti> Finland is EET
<benste> tavasti: sorry I  messed up time zones - so the autralians will get it one day later :-9
<alankila> DId you know that Ubuntu's statement "linux for human beings" is tantamount to endorsing nazism? I did not.
<benste> tavasti: what about http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ - this one should include karmic RC if it's available shouldn't it ?
<alankila> But someone made the argument that this means users of other linux distributions aren't humans and that this is step 3 of Gregory Stanton's "Eight Stages of Genocide". Oh boy.
<alankila> So when you see troops coming for Fedora Core, SuSE and other users, you know that this one poster called it.
<tavasti> benste, most likely yes, but sometimes there might be non-final/testing files available there
<RussellAlan> Any reccomendations for themes for kubuntu?
<RussellAlan> or site?
<tavasti> at least for me (and many others) beta works fine, install it and upgrade
<benste> RussellAlan: http://kde-look.org/
<benste> tavasti: I've made my own experience with test version upgrades the last releases, all is mostly fine (isntalled Alpha4 last time) but those huge ammount of upgrades slows down the system a lot even after they're installed
<benste> tavasti: but it looks like this is my only chance to install today - since I'm in germany
<tavasti> there should be some daily-image available, but don't know where
<tavasti> latest daily should be ~same as rc
<benste> tavasti: I've never tried daily images - what's the difference ?
<tavasti> as it says, built every day, includes latest updates
<tavasti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/
<benste> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tavasti> as you can see, there has been more than 1 daily :-)
<benste> or ?
<tavasti> live-cd is for running from cd
<ratpoison> Hello! Gnome Karmic amd64 user, fully updated. amarok won't run!
<ratpoison> Error Message: Bus Error (Core Dumped)
<Ademan> ratpoison: unlikely, but is dbus not running?
<ratpoison> I see them in top
<ratpoison> Ademan, dbus-daemon & dbus-launch are the processes I see
<RussellAlan> where do i find theme manager
<Ademan> ratpoison: yeah sounds like that's fine
<RussellAlan> i'm new to themes ;-)
<Ademan> RussellAlan: system->preferences->appearance
<RussellAlan> i thought so.
<ratpoison> Ademan, how do I debug?
<RussellAlan> When I'm in appearance... I'm in the colors, where do I go for full on themes
<ratpoison> RussellAlan, if you want access to new themes, go to www.gnome-look.org
<ratpoison> RussellAlan, or find ones in synaptic
<ratpoison> they'll appear under, well, themes tab
<bartmon> Hi! Can someone check the version of vlc in karmic for me? apt-cache show vlc | grep -i version
<ratpoison> bartmon, sure, you could also do a web package search
<ratpoison> wait
<ratpoison> bartmon Version: 1.0.2-1ubuntu2
<v3trae> bartmon: 1.0.2-1ubuntu2
<bartmon> ratpoison v3trae: thanks! Finally the 1.0! :D
<ratpoison> barmon: if you're in an earlier version, try the PPA
<benste> by the way what does the "Nominate for release" button in launchpad mean - does it mean > should be pushed into next release ?
<trijntje> is the dontzap package removed from karmic?
<bartmon> ratpoison: I think I will. I'm really tired of the bug which causes Xvideo output to be in a separate window from the controls. Supposedly it's fixed in v1.0+.
<ripps> trijntje: not necessary, ctrl+alt+backspace can be configured from a the keyboard control panel
<ripps> trijntje: System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layouts->Layout Options->Key sequence to kill the X server
<ratpoison> hmmmmm this looks like I can't start ANY qt4 apps
<ratpoison> I've just tried it with subdownloader, amarok & k3b
<RussellAlan> ratpoison: where's this themes tab in synaptic dm?
<trijntje> ripps, i'm on kubuntu. It should be under system -> display, but its not there
<ratpoison> RussellAlan, It's not a tab per se, Synaptic Package Manager just downloads new packages, and there are some packaged themes in there
<ripps> trijntje: oh... no idea about kde, you'll need to change a hidden file in your home directory
<ratpoison> RussellAlan, an appropriate search key should show you. For example, "Gnome gtk themes" or "Gnome Icon Themes" or whatever you want
<ripps> trijntje: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<ratpoison> RussellAlan, also, use the community contributed documentation, it has loads of info on Eye candy
<RussellAlan> thanls
<RussellAlan> thanks*
<trijntje> ripps, thanks for your help, but I need a "GUI way" to do that, ill ask again
<ripps> trijntje: the page says how to do it with kde
<ripps> trijntje: systemsettings->Regional & Language->Keyboard Layout->Enable Keyboard Layouts->Advanced->Key sequence to kill the X server
<trijntje> ripps: thanks a lot!
<ripps> yw
<trijntje> ripps, I needed the gui way because i'm working on kubuntu-docs, not because i dont want to type ;)
<slalomsk8er> pulse guru needed - 9.10 on a hp 2133 falls back to dummy output - trigger unknown - user in audio group
<ripps> slalomsk8er: have you filed a bug report with ubuntu-bug?
<slalomsk8er> ripps: no i first want to have a better understanding of the problems source
<ripps> slalomsk8er: hard to diagnose the problem with all the logs and hw info that ubuntu-bug provides
<ripps> *without
<slalomsk8er> ok i will add what I find to a bug and post the url here
<trijntje> How can I disable the systembeep in Konsole? (or is it off by default)
<ripps> trijntje: http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg13t05.htm
<iceroot> trijntje: only for the konsole or system-wide?
<trijntje> iceroot, only for konsole
<trijntje> ripps, i get settings -> edit profile (and some unrelated options), and there are no options related to the beep sound in that screen
<ripps> trijntje: I don't use konsole, so I'm relying on my google-fu.  How about:  Konsole > Settings > Configure Notifications > Bell In Visible Session.
<visik7> hi
<visik7> where is the gdm config panel ? I can't find it anyomore
<trijntje> ripps, that it, thanks a lot again
<ripps> visik7: no, not really. You can setup autologin stuff with gdmsetup
<visik7> ripps: yes but there was a big panel with many options for example themes settings and stuff like that
<visik7> ripps: where is it?
<ripps> nobodies bother to make a new gdm control panel since they rewrote gdm
<visik7> so how can I choose which session to log in ?
<ripps> visik7: it should be configureable from the bottom tool bar in the login screen
<ripps> visik7: some other settings can be changed in gconf
<visik7> mm ok
<karmic> how to disable wireless card??
<coz_> hey guys... can anyone tell me if any of the "visuals" in karmic are going to change?  specifically the  white ubuntu symbol when booting and that black image with white     "ubuntu" and snappy progress bar?
<Ian_Corne> i doubt that
<coz_> Ian_Corne,   oh that's not good news
<Ian_Corne> why?
<Ian_Corne> altho I liked the progress bar too
<prunusDulcis> hello, is this the correct channel if I am having problems with wireless in ubuntu karmic beta?
<coz_> Ian_Corne,   well out of "all' ubuntu versions this combination  of colors and lack of colors is the most  lack of vision... and doesnt tie in with the actual system colors...also I expected..the first time I booted into karmic that the desktop was going to be as dark as that dark screen...
<Ian_Corne> þ
<coz_> prunusDulcis,  it is yes.. however if no one can answer your question or solve the issue right now you might want to try  ##linux channel as well
<ripps> !ask | prunusDulcis
<ubottu> prunusDulcis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ripps> coz_: The splash themes are finalized.
<coz_> ripps,  oh no!  well I assume they can be individualized?
<ripps> coz_: I don't know, you used to be able to change usplash, but I'm not sure how easy it is change either usplash or xsplash are now
<ripps> coz_: what's wrong with them? I think they're pretty slick
<coz_> ripps,  they are not consistent with the system colors in any manor...they imply a different  look to the system
<coz_> on first boot
<coz_> from then on its just irritating to look at :)
<ripps> coz_: well, gdm doesn't have config tool anymore, so good luck trying to change it. If your unhappy with ubuntu's design decisions, try using another distro, or even an ubuntu direvitive like mint
<coz_> ripps,  well no that's not a good solution...
<prunusDulcis> thank you all for the helpfull suggestions (I'm a newbie to IRC)! The issue has been resolved by the help of the German channel :-)
<ripps> coz_: right now, due to upgrades and changes to how boot up works, it's not very easy to customize it to your liking. If you want, you can figure out how to change everything manually, or you can help upstream by helping make a new customization tool for gdm, etc.
<coz_> ripps,  yeah I have been on the art team for a few years but didnt see this one coming   thanks
<virtuald> my fast user switch applet fails to start and i suspect it doesn't start because gnome-panel isn't ready. when i have no apps session saved it starts as it should
<acuster> hey all, in natulius with usb keys, why is the 'eject' button not tied to the 'safely remove drive' action?
<acuster> the action is fantastic to have, it seems silly not to use it by default
<vistakiller1> i see that now you cant preorder cd's
<vistakiller1> i collect cd from dapper
<vistakiller1> is option to buy them from canonical shop?
<vistakiller1> i see that there you can buy ony 5 and not 1
<qos_> hey guys. whats about the new behavoir of nautilus. it now offers all mountpoints of /etc/fstab imediately. i like the old behavior more. is there a possibility to revert it back?
<trijntje> Hi all. I set "Restor manually saved session" in Kubuntu, but I get no option to "Save session" in my Kickoff menu. Is this a known problem or can someone verify this for me?
<cjs> So how do I set gdm not to display all the valid logins in, what's this one?, kissing koala?
<cjs> trijntje: Ubuntu (or Gnome, more likely) broke all the saved session stuff ages ago, like before 9.04.
<trijntje> cjs, i'm on Kubuntu, or is it broken there too?
<cjs> Ah, that's another world; you're using another session manager.
<cjs> But heck, the KDE guys may be trying to keep up with Gnome breakage. :-)
<trijntje> hehe
<slalomsk8er> pulseaudio problem at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/458078 help appreciated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458078 in pulseaudio "audio card vanishes in the pulseaudio mixers and playback stops if I try to record" [Undecided,New]
<cjs> Anyway, no hope for just the "type your name in here" login screen?
<cjs> It's a security issue; I want to be able to get through US Customs. :-)
<jonnor> cjs: wth?
<trijntje> Hi all. I set "Restor manually saved session" in Kubuntu, but I get no option to "Save session" in my Kickoff menu. Is this a known problem or can someone verify this for me?
<Dr_Willis> Kickoff? Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> !info kickoff
<ubottu> Package kickoff does not exist in karmic
 * Dr_Willis is not sure what kickoff even is.
<Dr_Willis> It sounds familer.
<cjs> jonnor: ?
<trijntje> the main menu button in KDE
<jonnor> cjs: how is said behaviour a requirement for getting through US customs?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I dont use kde4 enough to be sure.. but i think there was some session settings to ask on exit, or auto-save.
<cjs> Gah, and logout gives me a dialogue box.
<vistakiller1> i use kde and i have the save session
<vistakiller1> save in ram
<vistakiller1> save in diski
<cjs> jonnor: So one can log in to a non-suspcious-looking account in front of the guy, and let him troll your hard drive (or what he can access of it) through some visual, windows-like interface.
<vistakiller1> i have this options
<trijntje> vistakiller1, no, its about 'saving' the running programs so that they start the next time you log in
<vistakiller1> a
<vistakiller1> take look then in system settings
<vistakiller1> but i dont know if this option still exist in kde 4
<cjs> Really, if you try to explain that you use a heavily customized fvwm2, and there's no nautilus available, they start to get antsy, and then just decide to take away your computer for a few weeks to "evaluate" it.
<vistakiller1> i remember it in kde3
<jonnor> I wonder what they would do to me with my tiling wm setup.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/win7-transformation-pack-for-ubuntu.html
<Dr_Willis> :)
<qos_> hey guys. how can i hide unmounted volumes from nautilus side panel in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> qos_:  thers some gconf setting for that i think. It may been in that ubuntu-tweak program i saw. But i think that hid them from the desktop and the side panel.
<cjs> jonnor: It's pretty simple: they're not Linux experts, so they take away your computer, give it to a forensic guy, and if he finds things are ok and there's not a whole lot of encrypted shit he can't access, you can pick it up a couple of weeks later.
<Dr_Willis> actually mine  are in the side panel and not the desktop now.. when did that start happening..
<cjs> So there's no freaking way of getting that login off the gdm screen in 9.10?
<qos_> Dr_Willis, yes i know what you mean. Thats not the one i am looking for. There are ssh & smb mountpoints in my /etc/fstab and these are always shown. very annoying ...
<DanThirst> I'm looking for some one that might be able to help me with clock, and auto syncing
<jonnor> cjs: and what are they looking for in the first place?
<jonnor> And is this actually something one should be concerned about when going ot the US?
<cjs> jonnor: I dunno. "Suspicous" things. The software equivalant of box-cutters, presumably.
<cjs> Any file full of liquids greater than 3 oz.
<slalomsk8er> cjs: by a new hdd and format it with the manufacturers rescue cd and get over the border with that and reinsert your work hdd after you are in
<cjs> This is not rational shit, you understand.
<Dr_Willis> You culd use a login manager OTHER then gdm...
<cjs> slalomsk8er: Yeah, I've got ideas like that...
<jonnor> No, that plane went in 2001.
<cjs> Dr_Willis: Hmm! You might have an idea there. Although I'm getting tempted to just freaking switch off of Gnome; they seem to lose features with every release. Anyway, what are your suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> cjs:  no idea what you are doing.. but you could just not use gdm and login via console. :)
<Dr_Willis> or use xdm, or qingly, (sp?) or some of the other Xdm alternatives.
<slalomsk8er> cjs: i like qingy
<cjs> jonnor: Yes, exactly. And they are going to make sure that never happens again, even if it never will. (Even if it started failing sometime around 11 a.m. on 2001-09-11.)
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know if qingy works with 9.10
<slalomsk8er> Dr_Willis: it will work but if you will have the nice look, that I don't know ;)
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a good reason to use netbooks and easially replaced os's installed to flash drives :)
<cjs> Yeah, I used to be a "startx" guy myself, so I'm familiar with that sort of stuff. But this GUI stuff is a bit complex; what buttons do I push to just get a new login manager? Or, ideally, just get a uid>1000 user out of the list?
<Dr_Willis> gdm used to have configs to hide specific users. but no idea about the new gdm
<Dr_Willis> its configs are in xlm format and vie not expored them
<cjs> Hmm, yes, go at the config files. Which appear to be a bit gone. (No /etc/*gdm*, /etc/*/*gdm*, etc.) Or is it not called gdm any more?
<Dr_Willis> Err.. i have /etc/gdm herre
<Dr_Willis> and several files/dirs in it.
<cjs> On 9.10?
<slalomsk8er> cjs: it is gnome so try gconfedit
<cjs> Ah, it's there. Ok. My typo.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cjs> slalomsk8er: You really think so? I'm pretty familiar with that sort of stuff (though I usually just edit XML files under my .gconfd and, rather unsuccessfully, keep them in revision control). Gconfedit strikes me as mostly a user-specific sort of thing.....
<Dr_Willis> theres the gnome custome - but ive no idea what settings are even aloowed in it.. It might take the old gdm settings
<Dr_Willis> http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.24/configuration.html#daemonconfig
<Dr_Willis> has potential :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<DanThirst> ok did any one suggest any thing about my clock issue
<Dr_Willis> DanThirst:  i dident see a real question asked.. other then 'help with clock and auto syncing'
<cjs> Dr_Willis: That gives me just what the System/Admin/Login Screen menu gave me: i.e., no way to change whether we display user names on the login screen like we used to be able to do in 9.04 and earlier.
<Dr_Willis> cjs:  yep. checking the docs also.. dont see much in that area documented
<DanThirst> yeah it isn't working
<cjs> I think they just removed it. I've been watching the Gnome guys remove shit version by version for about three releases now.
<cjs> Christ.;
<BluesKaj> !language | cjs
<ubottu> cjs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> going to have to forke gnome to have a 'gnome-with-settings-you-can-actually-change' some day? :)
<cjs> ubottu: Sorry.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Sorry.
<Dr_Willis> from a forum post.
<Dr_Willis> Basically the old gdm.conf-custom entries now need to go into /etc/gdm/custom.conf;
<Dr_Willis> but i  would have to find an old gdm.conf to see what settings hid specif users
<cjs> I don't want to hide specific users, I just want a "type username here, password here" dialog box.
<cjs> And I can't find a gdm.conf-custom file on my 9.04 box. :-(
<Dr_Willis> you make it..
<Dr_Willis> gdm reads gdm.conf, then gdm.conf-custom if it exiss
<Dr_Willis> check gdm.conf for what stuff should be in a gdm.conf-custome
<Dr_Willis> but what you want is more of a theme thing Im thinking.
<theadmin> Hello. When Karmic will be released what would be a best way to upgrade? Via manager or via alternative-install CD?
<cjs> Well, given that I've changed some of this stuff (e.g., don't show dots for password chars when typing it), you'd think it'd be there already. But I configured it all through System/Administration/Login Window in 9.04, so I have no idea where that information went.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  depends on  the specifics. and if you want to bother gettting a cd/iso  or just want to do a net upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  and the # of pcs you are upgrading
<ptl> where could I have a good upstart tutorial?
<Dr_Willis> ptl:  ive not really seen one.
<Dr_Willis> ptl:  the upstart wiki page is more hard-core-system-programer focused.
<theadmin> ptl: read manuals and yelp
<thopiekar> hi
<Dr_Willis> been trying to track down a 'upstart for dummies' guide :)
<Dr_Willis> I understand it - but think i am missing some fundamental/imporntant/basic things about upstart.
<thopiekar> I can't find "system-config-services" in the ubuntu repos.. is that normal?
<trijntje> Hi all. I set "Restor manually saved session" in Kubuntu, but I get no option to "Save session" in my Kickoff menu. Is this a known problem or can someone verify this for me?
<cjs> Maybe I should just change my UID to be below 1000.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Now. I'm upgrading one comp. I don't really care about the method. I just want stuff to work fine without problems that an update could cause.
<ptl> Dr_Willis: ok...
<ptl> theadmin: which section?
<sH0cKwAVe> i can't upgrade to 9.10. pressed alt+f2 then typed update-manager -d and it says "your system is up to date"
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  then it wouldent matter how you do it.  Upgradeing can cause issues..  or it may work fine.. if you want fewest issues a clean install may be the way to go.
<theadmin> ptl: If you're just new to linux, go to linuxmint.com and download their tutorial PDF. Mint is very alike ubuntu
<sH0cKwAVe> what i'm doing wrong
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | sH0cKwAVe
<ubottu> sH0cKwAVe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<theadmin> SH0ckWave: It's not yet released, you have to wait.
<ptl> theadmin: I am reading initctl manpage, will try following that.
<Dr_Willis> at this time - yea. i would say wait for release.
<Dr_Willis> ptl:  yep - i need to read that manual someday also :)
<sH0cKwAVe> ty all
<cjs> Ok, I give up. Time to shut down 9.10.
<thopiekar> no answers to my question?
<Pici> theadmin: Thats not correct.  update-manager -d should upgrade you to the latest development release.
<BluesKaj> cjs, only a week to go ..don't give up yet
<theadmin> Oh. Also... will they give me the lamp back in Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> 'the lamp' ?
<theadmin> Like, upgrade manager notification area icon, as it was in interpid.
<cjs> BluesKaj: What, like they're going to suddenly reverse the "remove features I use" trend I've been seeing since 8.04? And anyway, it's Gnome, not Ubuntu, that's doing this.
<Dr_Willis> i see an icon every so often saying i have 44 updates and so forth..
<BluesKaj> ok , well sorry to hear that, I'm on kde and things are going well so far
<BluesKaj> BBL
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: You see a real icon? I just see upgrade manager window popping up instead.
<sH0cKwAVe> "To upgrade to Karmic from Jaunty, just run (Alt+F2) "gksudo update-manager -d" but still can't upgrade
<cjs> theadmin: Ah, I get the window instead of the icon too, in 9.04.
<dodododo> Hello guys, when can we expect the release candidate ISOs
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  ive seen a littel Star icon. not sure where its comming from. Ive installed so much stuff on here
<theadmin> dodododo: 7 days before release.
 * Dr_Willis begins to count the times people ask when the RC will be out.. :)
<Dr_Willis> thats 1. :)
<sH0cKwAVe> how do i force upgrade from jaunty to karmic beta?
<Dr_Willis> RC is scheduled for today i thought.. or was it tomorrow.
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> The release candidate is a production-quality pre-release one week before the final release. In an ideal world, it would be (functionally) identical to the final release.
<dodododo> Dr_Willis, it is today I think / hope
<theadmin> sH0ckwAVe, run upgrade manager with -d flag.
<Dr_Willis> Yep supposed to be today.  when its done it will be done.
<theadmin> sh0ckwave: As in, "update-manager -d"
<dodododo> Dr_ Willis you idiot
<sH0cKwAVe> the admin: it says - system is up to date (translated from my language to english)
<sH0cKwAVe> or system is not needed to be upgraded
<sH0cKwAVe> something like that
<theadmin> sh0ckwave: Type this to a terminal "sudo killall update-manager ; update-manager -d"
<Italian_Plumber> is it planned/expected that there's a (major?) kernel update one week before a release?
<Dr_Willis> Italian_Plumber:  i would find that supriseing.
<Italian_Plumber> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-852-1
<sH0cKwAVe> theadmin: it wasn't running, killall returned: process not killed
<theadmin> Ok, then just what on earth? Let me try this one out.
<sH0cKwAVe> theadmin: lunched update-manager -d again, and the same result
<theadmin> sh0ckwave: I get this: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png
<Italian_Plumber> shock: what are you trying to do?
<theadmin> sh0ckwave: check Admininstration -> Software Sources -> Updates. "Release upgrade" should have "Normal releases"
<jonnor> is "Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud" the minimal server install (previously jeos) or that Amazon EC2 thingy (eucalyptus)?
<jonnor> if the latter,how do I install the minimal server?
<blackxored> hi there's this issue with conky i set alignment top_right in my conkyrc, and still aligns to left hiding my desktop icons, if I run it with conky -a top_right it works, any clues?
<Pici> jonnor: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso is the minimal install CD.
<jonnor> previously the "minimal virtual" or "jeos" (server) was bundled with the server image. This is no longer the case?
<blackxored> anyone??
<qos_> how can i hide unmounted volumes from nautilus side panel in karmic? i have lots of smb entries there ...
<Pici> jonnor: I'm not sure, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  i see the same issue here
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, what's odd is that at home it displays properly and is karmic too (except for 21 updates, mostly ruby libs), so I'm lost
<jonnor> ordinary server it is then.
<qos_> blackxored, take a look at mine. its working as expected ... http://de.pastebin.ca/1637120
<Dr_Willis> No idea. im just testing out some of my old conky configs. they are not going to the left side monitor like they used to
<blackxored> qos_, I'll check I think it's something about window dock or something like that
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  you sure its using your config file?  and not the default config?
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  never mind. .it IS working properlly. I was using the wrong config file
<blackxored> I just "s/(own_window_type) dock/\$1 override" and worked thank you guys
<Dr_Willis> too bad i cant get conky to easially to go to the top right of monitor #1 :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo o
<Dr_Willis> Yo-Yo
<Dr_Willis> oY-oY
<sH0cKwAVe> theadmin: http:/img199.imageshack.us/img199/1189/25567545.png
<ioka> how can i find out what partition do i have and how to mount them in terminal?
<theadmin> sh0ckwave: Странно %) :D
<ioka> and where to mount them
<ActionParsnip> ioka: sudo fdisk -l    will show you them
<ioka> then
<ActionParsnip> ioka: you can mount them ANYWHERE  you like
<ActionParsnip> ioka: just not in /proc
<trijntje> Hi all. I set "Restor manually saved session" in Kubuntu, but I get no option to "Save session" in my Kickoff menu. Is this a known problem or can someone verify this for me?
<ioka> I get /media/shared mount point does not exist
<ActionParsnip> ioka: you need to create the folder first
<theadmin> trijntje: Don't flood... also, ask that in #kubuntu
<ioka> ok
<jonnor> trijntje: I would ask #kde or #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ioka: it is not mounts responsibilty to make the mount point first
<ioka> 10x
<sH0cKwAVe> the admin: unreadable :(
<dakira> has anyone ever got openvpn working with network-manager in karmic? (hint: error: no vpn secrets)
<Dr_Willis> !mount | ioka
<ubottu> ioka: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<trijntje> theadmin, jonnor, I only care about the awnser for Karmic
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | ioka
<ubottu> ioka: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jonnor> trijntje: Karmic uses a specific version of KDE, and the KDE guys made it so they probably know if this is expected behaviour or not.
<cemc> is it just me or are things crashing all the time in Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Not here.
<Dr_Willis> So its You. :)
<ioka> if I wanna download someting to a different partition do I have to start ff as a root.It looks this is the problem
<cemc> I can't open the System / Preferences / Main Menu, it does nothing, then a popup appears with 'Main Manu closed unexpectedly'
<Dr_Willis> I can tell FF where to dowload things to...
<cemc> it's a fresh Karmit x86_64 isntall
<Dr_Willis> or use some of the many FF download file manager extensions to enhance it.
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  if you want to WRITE as a user to a diffrent filesystem. then the directorys on the filesystem  have to be OWNED by that user.
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  or mounted in a way to allow the users access
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/RC/Kubuntu <<<--- Kubuntu RC released?
<Dr_Willis> or some other way to set the permissions to allow the user access.
<ioka> how to mount them in a way accssable to the other users
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  totally depends on the filesystem you are using
<ioka> fat32
<Dr_Willis> Then you have to use the proper mount optiuons. perhaps install/run ntfs-config and check the 'allow users' box' then remount the filesystems.
<ioka> fat32 is the target partition I wanna mount and make it accessible .
<shadeslayer> so is the RC official?
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  offical what? Its officially teh RC. :)
<ioka> how to start FF from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_Willis> ioka:  command would be 'firefox'
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i mean the topic for the channel hasnt been updated....
<ioka> ok
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  Ive not heard it mentioned yet. by anyone.
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  ive not been looking. :) i updated about an hr+ ago with no updates.
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, 2 days and no updates for me
<dakira> has anyone ever got openvpn working with network-manager in karmic? (hint: error: no vpn secrets)
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  Hope it will stay that way. :)
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, true
<Dr_Willis> In theory there should be no updated after RC.. but we know how that goes.
<thiebaude> haha
<carmelita> I have a problem with KDE 4.3 and old files, I don't know why, but in that particular folder I haver hundreds of files and folders that will be shown with "?" instead of the accented vowels or "ñ". That will not bother me, but Dolphin and Krusader cannot open them, copy them or modify them, every time I attemt to, I'll get a message: the files doesn't exist. From the console I can copy them or modify them, but they are too much to modify them
<carmelita>  manually. How can I correct this problem for all the files in the folder?
<Dr_Willis> last time i saw ? in file names. it was due to the filesystem beung Currupted. but ive never used accented letters...
<Italian_Plumber> carmelita: Interesting... I am having the exact same problem and was just looking at it.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: same here
<Italian_Plumber> 'cept mine is on a system without KDE (a GUI-less server)
<carmelita> Italian_Plumber: Where you able to find a solution?
<Italian_Plumber> no I actually haven't looked yet.  I was going to search the forums
<carmelita> I just discovered that I can rename them manually from the console, but they are too much files and folders, that will take me weeks!
<Italian_Plumber> I was just thinking it's probably not something unique to KDE
<carmelita> Italian_Plumber: It must be, because from the console they work
<carmelita> Dolphin and Krusader are not capable of opening files with unknown characters, that's definitely a BUG!
<carmelita> They should be able to open it, modify it, etc.
<carmelita> not regarding which character they are named with
<Italian_Plumber> I guess I haven't tried to delete them.
<Italian_Plumber> nope I can't delete them either
<Dr_Willis> try a different file manager.. like 'mc' or 'rox-filer' perhaps.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: oh haha,i go to download the RC and it redirects me to the Beta download
<carmelita> Dr_Willis: That doesn't solve the problem, we use KDE and we want them to work in KDE. The solution will be to be able to rename all files and folders that have the weird characted "?".
<ransom> does anyone know if the RC is available yet?  I've prodded around on cdimages.ubuntu.com and haven't found it.
<Italian_Plumber> oh... and my problem is on a Hardy server.... sorry.
<carmelita> Italian_Plumber: Hardy Server? What do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> carmelita:  it could be a problem with the kde file manage and not the filesystem.. if other file managers show the names properly. then it would point ot a KDE issue.
<Dr_Willis> carmelita:  so at one time the fancy names DID show up  in kde's file manager?
<Italian_Plumber> it's not on 9.10 Karmic Koala
<carmelita> Dr_Willis: What do you mean, I can see the files listed, but I cannot edit them, open them, modify them, because as soon as I try, I'll ge tthe error message: the file doesn't exist.
<carmelita> Dr_Willis: But I can rename, copy, move, etc them from the console.
<carmelita> Dr_Willis: So I'm assuming the problem is in the KDE 4.3 Filemanagers
<cemc> my new Karmic doesn't show any grub menu or 'ESC' key or timeout, it just boots. How can I get it to show me the menu ?
<shadeslayer> cemc: edit : /etc/default/grub : and then : sudo update-grub :
<Italian_Plumber> carmelita, can you run "ls -lash" on the console and post the results?  Possibly of just one of these errant files.
<carmelita>  32K -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  32K 2009-10-21 09:30 Las Energ?as Curativas de la M?sica.kwd
<carmelita> That was one file, as example
<carmelita> The problem are the "?" characters
<carmelita>    0 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  264 2009-10-21 09:31 Tarjetas de Presentaci?n
<carmelita> And that is an example of a folder, also the problem are the "?" characters
<Italian_Plumber> ah.. .yes that's different than what I'm experiencing
<Italian_Plumber>    ? d?????????  ? ?     ?        ?                ? Ultimate 90's - 1999
<Italian_Plumber> that's what mine looks like
<carmelita> If I change the name manually in the console, they just work fine, but they are hundreds, maybe thousands
<om26er> ActionParsnip: so u move to karmic?
<carmelita> In my files the "?" just replace original vowels with accents or "ñ".
<ActionParsnip> om26er: while ago, yes
<testi_> the gnome mixer in ubuntu falsely changes PCM (to 99 percent when set to 100) when i change master volume to any other value
<ActionParsnip> test_: volume on 100% makes yuor music sound crap, sould be at most 80%
<ActionParsnip> testi_: low source, then amp it up
<benste> hi, just installed karmic - and ended up with the fact that restricted hardware manager doesn't want me to install proprietary nvidia driver , should I install in manully from apt ?
<|Dreams|> anyone know what time RC will be released
<Pici> When its done.
<|Dreams|> great answer
<testi_> ActionParsnip - however i don't wish to change PCM when I try to change maser - not even a single percent.
<ActionParsnip> benste: sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-modaliases nvidia-glx-185
<Pici> |Dreams|: Its the truth.
<ActionParsnip> testi_: log a bug then
<ActionParsnip> Pici: thats like my answer to people enquiring of sting lengths
<benste> |Dreams| I was told this morning that it will be out ~ 22:00 CET
<benste> ActionParsnip: is it a bug in restriced manager or is this normal ?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: Q: How long is a piece of string? A: twice as long as half its length or 2(x/2)
<nemo> benste: worked fine for me
 * nemo shrugs
<ActionParsnip> benste: isnt the driver thing called jockey
<|Dreams|> ok thanks
<|Dreams|> think I will just install beta then update to RC
<ActionParsnip> benste: i always install it like that, except i use the 190 driver to match the other bleeding edge stuff i have.
<benste> ActionParsnip: possibly it's jockey, for me it was a translation from german to english - which would be ~ restricted hardware manager
<ActionParsnip> benste: yes i believe the app is jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<benste> |Dreams| that's what I've just finished :-)
<benste> nemo: what nvidia card do you have - possibly mine is too old (3 years)
<ActionParsnip> the 190 works on my onboard 6150 512Mb
<ActionParsnip> circa april 2004
<benste> ActionParsnip: my problem isn't that it woun't work it's simply that jockey doesn't ask me to isntall it
<ActionParsnip> benste: its just going to run the command i gave you
<benste> ActionParsnip: and additionally the login screen looks very damaged withouht it :-)
<ActionParsnip> benste: log a but with jockey and run the command I gave, you will reach the same goal
<benste> ActionParsnip: so it's no bug in jockey ? - i would prefer for normal users to be adivsed to install automaticly
<benste> - by the way why don't I get a notification in empathy if someones writing my name ?
<ActionParsnip> benste: if jockey isnt doing its trik then i'd say it was a bug, have you updated the system to ensure you have the latest jockey?
<benste> ActionParsnip: nvidia-185-modaliases nvidia-glx-185 will be automaticly updated to 190 ?
<ActionParsnip> benste: no but i can give you a repo for the 90 if you wish
<ActionParsnip> 190
<benste> ActionParsnip: no thx i'll stay to 185 if possible
<benste> and I'll file a bug against jockey-gtk now
<ActionParsnip> sure, the 185 is the latest stable
<benste> thanks for your advises
<ActionParsnip> np man
<mbeierl> ok - the grub splash screen - that's called "usplash"?  what about the boot progress screen - what's that called?
<benste> ActionParsnip: it's kindda nice 5 mins after karmic install was finished I've already filed 3 bugs
<nadador_tio> hi there
<ActionParsnip> benste: keep it up :)
<benste> ActionParsnip: wasn't there a specific tag we should file for karmic bugs ?
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<benste1> ActionParsnip: hope you didn't write something new since my last post, I was kicked ??
<MythBork> Hey all. I recently upgraded to 9.10 and now my external USB soundblaster isn't working. "aplay -L" and aplay -l" show nothing.  Can anyone help?
<macsim> hi, on karmic I try to configure my vpn but I need to add a certificate, I'm unable to find where I can attach my certif to my vpn configuration on nm-applet, any idea ? thanks
<nemo> MythBork: no clue, but anything in dmesg?
<macsim> nemo, I found, just forget to install network-manager-openvpn :)
<macsim> nemo, thanks anyway
<MythBork> nemo - if I disconnect and reconnect the soundcard I get this -
<MythBork> [  147.542295] usb 5-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<MythBork> [  159.964067] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
<MythBork> [  160.219729] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<benste11> how can I get back my old nick - it's blocked cause my connection failed
<benste11> ?
<xguru> ./nickserv release nick pass
<MythBork> benste11, it will unlobk in a few minutes when the old nick dies
<xguru> i think...its been awhile
<bazhang> you can ghost it benste11
<benste11> bazhang: ?? what's ghost ?
<bazhang> benste11, /msg nickserv help ghost
<luca> hi everyone
<antric> is there a key i can press at boot (like Esc in grub legacy) to access the boot menu? im trying to get into recovery mode and cant boot otherwise, hence being unable to edit the grub config and add the option that way
<Dr_Willis> shift or escape i thought
<Dr_Willis> or boot live cd and chroot in, alter /etc/default/grub and disable the hidden menu option
<Dr_Willis> then rerun update-grub
<antric> the problem is the data is encrypted and i cant boot all the way :(
<antric> luks unlocks after entering my passphrase, but then kde fails to load saying root is full and freezes up
<ha1331> Amyone else having problems with video on smplayer playback after upgrade? My problem is that sometimes after revinding or forwarding the picture freezes, or more accurately the player seems to be on pause even if it actually isn't. Putting it to pause and hitting play wont help. Playback sometimes resumes if I seek more. Sometimes it only works for couple of seconds after the freeze, sometimes it works fine for the rest of the movie.
<karmic> how to close port 631 (ipp) ?
<Dr_Willis> ha1331:  i noticed the pausing a few days ago. but not noticed it lately.
<Dr_Willis> !ufw | karmic
<ubottu> karmic: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ioka> guys does anyone know how to deal with grub 2 since it does not have a menu.list file?
<ha1331> Dr_Willis: any idea what would fix it?
<Dr_Willis> karmic:  thats the cups port? or samba? i forget. :) cups you can set the configs to waht interface to lisiten to.. same with samba i recall
<karmic> thanx
<karmic> cups @ willis
<Dr_Willis> ha1331:  i never noticed a fix. it just acted up a few times. Ive not seen it do it the last few days
<genii> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> bbl byee..
<drs305> ioka - later today the ubuntu help wiki will have a GRUB 2 page.
<karmic> what does '!' do when typed in front of a command in terminal ?
<ha1331> Funny thing by the way. Somewhere I read that karmic was supposed to boot faster, but I'm thinking that Jaunty booted faster on my machine.
<karmic> karmic is booting faster on my machine :)
<Raydiation> is gnome-shell already in the repos?
<MythBork> Hello all, I upgraded to Karmic yesterday and I cannot access my USB external soundblaster now. Worked fine in 8.10 and 9.04. Nothing appears in the hardware tab of the sound configuration tool. but cat /proc/asound/cards shows the card! Can anyone help?
<robin0800> Raydiation: yes its available from the software centre
<mercutio> i'm on an eeepc here. Mouse click is taking forever to have an effect. How come?
<Martin_vW> mvo: my software update is hanging again... this time it's not update-manager though, but software-properties-gtk. What interesting though: ps afx shows a zombie process "[gpg] <defunct>" underneath /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk... I believe that could be the cause.
<asraniel> hi there. how "save" is it to install the current kubuntu? (i know, it's not released, but is there a big horrible bug i should know of?)
<eternal_p> morning all..quick question...I have an intel wireless card (n) in my laptop, connecting on B/G worked perfectly, connecting on N, I connect, get an IP address, but cannot browse or do anything (can't even ping) any thoughts?
<Martin_vW> asraniel: I'm running karmic on several computers and I haven't noticed anything serious, except for the "locked screen vanishes after entering 5 wrong passwords" issue and some minor annoyances like that the window list won't always react to clicks.
<Martin_vW> You can't be sure though whether an application that is mission critical for you will still work as expected.
<maco> eternal_p: id guess the driver's still not quite there. im surprised you can even get an IP
<eternal_p> maco: me too
<maco> Martin_vW: O_O did you just say if you screw up unlocked the screen 5 times, itll unlock anyway?
<asraniel> Martin_vW:  thanks, wanted to be sure there are no dataloss bugs or similar. the rest i can handle
<maco> *unlocking
<Martin_vW> maco: yes, this was a bug a week ago in karmic. Not sure though whether it's fixed by now.
<maco> wow thats a bad bu!
<maco> *bug!
<Martin_vW> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/446395 - "Fix released"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446395 in gnome-screensaver "Screen lock unlocks after 5 wrong attempts" [Critical,Fix released]
<mvo> Martin_vW: hey! thanks for letting me know, what was the last action you performed before the hang?
<mvo> Martin_vW: I will try to reproduce that
<Martin_vW> mvo: I don't think I did anything before that; I'm working on my main computer, and the affected notebook was idling before I attempted to run the software-properties-gtk dialog. After killing and restarting it it works proplerly again though, and I haven't encountered this bug on my 2 other karmic machines :/
<fbn> hi, at which time will the release candidate be on the servers for download?
<Pici> fbn: When its done.
<fbn> Pici: so it could delay until tomorrow?
<Pici> fbn: Probably not
<Martin_vW> mvo: Now I've started update-manager, and it's hanging again. But there is no gpg process, instead there are 3 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http processes, all showing a single line "select(1, [0], NULL, NULL, NULL" line in strace. Looks like these could actually be two different issues.
<mvo> Martin_vW: started and clicked on "check" I assume?
<Martin_vW> mvo: yes, exactly
<Martin_vW> the dialog "Paketinformationen herunterladen" (damn, why did I switch back to German again?) popped up, but the UI doesn't update anymore.
<mvo> Martin_vW: the ui of the download dialog? or the parent of that dialog? or both?
<Martin_vW> mvo: both
<Martin_vW> or well, actually only the dialog
<Martin_vW> all controls of the main window are of course disabled, but if I move it off the screen, it will still display properly when moved back.
<Martin_vW> "Paketinformationen herunterladen" instead is just plain gray, no UI except the window border is visible.
<darkham> rc?
<mvo> Martin_vW: what does strace of the partent of the http processes show?
<darkham> karmic rc?
<Martin_vW> mvo: "restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>", just this single line.
 * mvo scratches his head
<mvo> Martin_vW: if you sudo gdb -p and do a backtrace in the gdb prompt, anything interessting?
<joaopinto> hi
<Martin_vW> mvo: http://pastie.org/665162 - the first one is from the parent process synaptic, the second one from one of the http instances.
<tarzan> hi
<tarzan> no java 1.5 on karmic? what happened?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. you install it as an extra package same as every re4elase ive used.
<Dr_Willis> install ubuntu-restriccted-extras to get java + flassh + more
<Dr_Willis> or is it just a specific version you need?
<mvo> Martin_vW: thanks, that looks a lot like the last one you showed me, again the accessability inside the backtrace
<mvo> Martin_vW: is that the same machien (iirc it got a pen input?)
<tarzan> Dr_Willis: ubuntu-restricted-extras does not include java...
<Dr_Willis> tarzan:  err... it installed java here on the 3 machines ive been beta testing,
<Martin_vW> mvo: yes, it is
<Dr_Willis> as one of its dependencies.
<tarzan> Dr_Willis: yes, but there is no java 5 in karmic, just 5
<tarzan> just 6
<komuta> hi
<Dr_Willis> i cant keep java version #' straight. so no idea on what versions are what.. or why i would evne need 1.5 over 1.6
<komuta>  I have a question about kde notifications
<mvo> Martin_vW: thanks again, I think I need to find a way to reproduce
<darkham>  karmic rc?
<komuta> I'm on karmic, and there seems to be a regression in the notification during file transfer
<komuta> we used to get information about transfer speed, but not anymore
<komuta> I can't find a bug report anywhere, but when it comes to kde4 notification applet, I don't really know how to identify it as a software
<ck773> it bugs me that software centre doesn't show transfer speed...
<dan_M> Anyone else still seeing issue when resuming from sleep after removing the power cord?
<tarzan> Dr_Willis: because android for example does not build an 1.6
<tarzan> on
<Dr_Willis> dan_M:  what issue?  or just general problems?
<dennda> Hi. The RC image files still contain the 'beta' keyword. is that correct?
<dan_M> dr_willis: When resuming from sleep on AC power the notebook is fine. But, remove the AC adapter and then resume and sometimes it just goes back to sleep so I push the power on button. Other times it is worse and gets hung up on the 2nd resume and I have to do a hard reset.
<Dr_Willis> resumeing whild just on battery hmm..
<Dr_Willis> not tried that.
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use resume/hibernate.. tried it today and i dident notice any issues. but i had it plugged into the wall :)
<dan_M> Yeah fun stuff I have a bug# somewhere just wanted to see if it was still widespread as with the freeze time is now focused on bugs.
<dan_M> I think the bug is mainly thinkpads though
<darkham>  karmic rc?
<dan_M> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/412363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412363 in linux "ThinkPad T500/X200s fails to resume when AC adapter is removed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dan_M> yep that one
<dan_M> Fun times
<Dr_Willis> personally i have had such hassles wih suspend/sleep/hibernate under all os's  i rarely use the feature
<Dr_Willis> im amazed it works at all :)
<dan_M> It works great in 9.04
<dan_M> Well for me at least
<Windowsuckscock> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jussi01>  /abrn Windowsuckscock
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> he dident like his own nick?
<rob0> Fast op action, very nice. :)
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, how long is a ban?
<Dr_Willis> any faster they would have ESP
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  no idea. :) i rarely get banned
<thiebaude> yea, me too
<mbeierl> he requested it :) you don't call ops unless you need to
<Dr_Willis> if only every troll was so nice. :)
<mbeierl> while it vaguely amuses me, I don't see what the fun of this particular exchange could have been...
<_bt> any eta on RC?
<hifi> is there a complete ubottu syntax reference somewhere?
<ikt> <_bt> any eta on RC? <- they never give an answer besides 'soon'
<_bt> ok cool, nearly end of working day for me today. heh. will have to be tomorrow now :)
<mbeierl> hifi: no, but you can chat with it privately.  Full of philosophical wisdom about love, life and other such matters...
<mbeierl> ubutto: love
<mbeierl> ubottu: love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<NRVate> lol
<mbeierl> just don't get him started on life...
<carmelita> How can i rename files with "�" character? I have the problem that in a folder all the accented vowels and "ñ" are now "�" and filemanagers can't open or modify them.
<carmelita> The problem is that there are thousands of folders and docuements, I can't do it manually
<Hukka> carmelita: You should be able to glob them
<carmelita> glob?
<Hukka> Hm, it won't work them. Saying textfile* is globbing
<Hukka> iconv was for converting text files, but I'm sure there was a tool for renaming too
<carmelita> Hukka: I don't understand what you mean.
<rob0> rename(1)
<Hukka> carmelita: Never mind, it wouldn't work in your case
<carmelita> yes there is rename, mmv, etc
<Hukka> Ah, there it is
<carmelita> But I have tried them without success
<Hukka> carmelita: apt-cache search rename utf-8
<Hukka> carmelita: Just so you know next time :)
<carmelita> I know!
<carmelita> I have tried all that
<carmelita> It doesn't work
<carmelita> All files are UTF-8
<carmelita> And I cannot rename them using the "�"
<Hukka> carmelita: convmv doesn't work for you?
<carmelita> So, I don't know what to do
<rob0> Your console does not support UTF-8?
<carmelita> Yes, but they are already UTF-8
<carmelita> I don't really understand what I should do
<Hukka> carmelita: You haven't explained why convmv doesn't work for you
<rob0> If your console DOES support UTF-8, rename(1) and shell globbing will work.
<carmelita> well, I converted all to UTF-8
<carmelita> But the � is still there
<carmelita> I have Kubuntu 9.10
<carmelita> I was using PClinux before
<carmelita> And all the files in my home directory have the � in every non ascii character
<theyCallMeJohnny> menu.lst is gone, how do i add windows to the boot menu?
<theyCallMeJohnny> it wasnt detected automatically
<carmelita> And Dolphin or Krusader cannot edit, modify or do anything with those files
<hifi> mbeierl: I meant the syntax how you interact with it
<carmelita> Hukka: Do you understand?
<rob0> for X in x y z ; do for Y in a b c ; rename $X $Y * ; done ; done
<theyCallMeJohnny> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1268809
<theyCallMeJohnny> k done
<rob0> where you put a list of bad characters in place of "x y z" and the ones you want to replace with in place of "a b c"
<rob0> ooops
<carmelita> rob0: I'll try that
<Hukka> carmelita: You didn't say how you actually converted them to uf-8
<Hukka> utf-8
<rob0> nested for loop, won't work quite right
<carmelita> Hukka: They are already UTF-8!!
<Hukka> 19:05 < carmelita> well, I converted all to UTF-8
<Hukka> Sounds like you ran some command
<rob0> but anyway, you can run the rename one character at a time
<rob0> I could come up with a one-liner to do this, but it's not worth my time right now. :)
<Hukka> This isn't really about Karmic anyway
<rob0> true
<carmelita> rob0: I only have one character that is making the problems: �
<carmelita> rob0: Will this be ok? for X in � ; do for Y in _ ; rename $X $Y * ; done ; done
<carmelita> I want to change all � to _
<carmelita> Should that work?
<rob0> okay, my terminal is not seeing what you want to change from
<dan_M> <carmelita>try it and see
<rob0> you are running one command, you do not need the for
<rob0> and definitely not the nested for
<rob0> 16:10 < rob0> nested for loop, won't work quite right
<carmelita> I want all files that have � to be changed to _
<rob0> rename BAD GOOD *
<rob0> rename x _ *
<rob0> I can't see what you want to use for "x"
<Guest15392> Hello, i was redirected to this cannel for support with Karmic. Nice to meet you guys. I have two questions, could someone help me out, please?
<carmelita> i GOT THE FOLLOWING: Unrecognized character \xEF in column 1 at (eval 1) line 1.
<ck773> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest15392> okay, got it ubottu ;)
<Guest15392> Thank you Takeon. My first question: I have enabled Vsync in Ubuntu via Compiz, without it, the tearing was just too much. It's okay now, for the desktop, but I still have minimal tearing in videos - especially on a 26" fullhd. I have also enabled it in the nvidia-settings for both, opengl and video, those settings don't do anything at all. So, how can I enable full vsync for videos? My second question: I am using karmic beta right now, couldn't wait.
<Guest15392> copied and pasted it
<carmelita> rob0: reanme doens't get the special character that you cannot see in your terminal
<rob0> try quoting, enclose it in '', if that does not work, I don't know.
<carmelita> It,s a questionmark inside a Rhombus
<rob0> enclose the special character
<carmelita> rob0: I always get the following: Unrecognized character \xEF in column 1 at (eval 1) line 1.
<dan_M> carmelita: $man sed or awk
<rob0> Or maybe the kind folks in #bash will have ideas.
<rob0> If UTF-8 isn't working for rename(1), it probably won't work for other GNU coreutils.
<Dr_Willis> a ? inside a box  hmmm
<carmelita> Dr_Willis: Yes but the corners are on top and bottom
<Dr_Willis> Well thats not the same thing ive seen with bad filesystems.
<Dr_Willis> i dont use other languages at all. so not sure if it could be a language setting or not.
<carmelita> Dr_Willis: I can move the files with mv from the console
<Dr_Willis> but the funny char stays?
<Guest15392> Hm, that vsync thing seems to be a problem. Anyone a suggestion? I have read through a bunch of guides and tipps but nothing seems to help. It's strange though, because the nvidia options do have a setting for that, but it doesn't seem to work. I had the same problem with Jaunty.
<Dr_Willis> Id be curious if you made/tried a totally new user - if the names would look right to him.
<Half-Left> OK, I'm about to cry or blow up with anger because you guys decided to ship Inkscape snapshots.
<Dr_Willis> Demand a refund ? :)
<rob0> "You guys"?
<Dr_Willis> !info inkscape
<Half-Left> For sure!
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47~pre4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 18961 kB, installed size 82608 kB
 * rob0 hands Half-Left a tissue
<Dr_Willis> pre-4  thats somthing ive not seen befor.
<Half-Left> I hope it gets to stable before your out od beta
<Half-Left> of*
<Half-Left> Becuase yet again it's useless for me, since you ship a version with breaks qsvg
<Hukka> Half-Left: You do realize that when you say "you" it means _you_ as much as everyone else on this channel
<Half-Left> which*
<IdleOne> I had nothing to do with so don't mix me in with them
<vanishing> sup everybody
<IdleOne> I told them but they would not listen and said we don't care we want to make Half-Left's life miserable :P
<Dr_Willis> Half-Left:  i doubt if the version is going to change in the next 7 days
<Half-Left> Right, I'm blaming everyone :)
<Dr_Willis> Blame me for everything.. My wife does...
<vanishing> did anyone try firefox-3.7 in karmic?
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: we married the same woman?
 * Half-Left points at Dr_Willis
 * Dr_Willis has a Tee shirt - 'You dident listen to me.. but its still MY fault?'
<Half-Left> Dr_Willis: I hope it gets fixed before release because it will make many KDE4/Qt people doing artwork pissed.
<syk> they must be about to release rc
<Dr_Willis> Half-Left:  rc1 is out today - so i doubt if anythign is going to change.
<syk> download page for desktop is down for me
<syk> :P
<SoftwareExplorer> Half-Left: all you can probably do is hope for a different version in backports
<Guest15392> Okay, maybe someone could help me with something else. When I try to change and save my monitor changes in nvidia-settings I get this error: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!   PS: Is the rc out already? I am on Karmic beta, how can I upgrade to the rc?
<Dr_Willis> servers have been getting updated  I think. Been down/slow for a lot of people.
<Dr_Willis> 25th person to ask if the rc is out... so far.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> but whos counting.
<Dr_Willis> and YES you can upgrade.. thats a MAIN point to the package manager system
<syk> :P
<Guest15392> hehe, well, that happens, when you get to love Ubuntu ;) (okay, mybe not love, but ...appriciate it)
<Half-Left> SoftwareExplorer: Well Fedora have done the same, the bug has been reported to them, so hopefully it will go upstream
<syk> indeed
<Hukka> Guest15392: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/286424
<SoftwareExplorer> I don't think it is out yet because ubuntu.com/testing/910rc is still saying page not found.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286424 in nvidia-settings "nvidia-settings crashes when user clicks Save To X Configuration File" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Dr_Willis> thats means it will be fixed in the next 6mo release :)
<Dr_Willis> every time someone asks if its out.. they delay it another 1/2 hr.
<Hukka> ubottu: Good boy!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Good boy!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<SoftwareExplorer> Dr_Willis: Yikes!
 * Half-Left will have to get a 0.46 deb from somewhere
<Guest15392> Hm, I see. I'm still working on everything, I am one of those windows and mac switchers :) All new territory for me. Thank you ubottu, what does that mean? Is there a workaround av. ?
<Armageddon> Guys, Bluetooth used to work on 8.10 but stopped working for a while on 9.04 and back again for a while, I updated then it stopped working, and on Karmic it doesn't anymore either, any idea ? I have AMD64 with x86_64 Kernel and a Phoenix BIOS
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hukka> Guest15392: If you read the page you can notice that running gksu nvidia-settings should help, IIRC
<Guest15392> Great, I was talking to a BOT - awesome ^^
<Guest15392> Ah, thank you for the tipp Hukka! =)
<Jeruvy> Guest15392: you could do worse ;)
<Dr_Willis> In most cases you always want to run gksudo nvidia-settings (or run it as root some other way)  -  Unless of course you want some setting just for a specific user i guess...
<SoftwareExplorer> Guest15392: So he passed a turing test for awhile
<Hukka> Guest15392: At least I think I resolved it that way. Or maybe I created the xorg.conf manually... not sure
<Hukka> SoftwareExplorer: Failed only by being honest :)
<Dr_Willis> I had to copy over my old xorg.conf from 9.04 to get nvidia-settings working right for me.
<Guest15392> I see, Dr_Willis. I'll try it out right away and tell you, if it worked. Btw, do you guys have any vsync probs with videos? Do you get any tearing at all?
<pitwalker> how can I switch back GRUB's delay?
<SoftwareExplorer> Hukka: Yep! :)
<Dr_Willis> i get tearing in every video on every os :) i dont even notice it much any more :)
<Cyr4x> http://www.wklej.org/id/182041/
<Hukka> Guest15392: Nope, none
<Dr_Willis> I even notice it on my PS2/Wii :)
<Cyr4x> any solution for that?
 * Half-Left wishes distros wouldn't ship stable versions and not snapshots or alpha/beta software with impending stable releases.
<Cyr4x> nvidia card + 185 drivers
<Hukka> Guest15392: What kind of monitor/connector do you use?
<Cyr4x> glx in xorg is loaded
<Cyr4x> xorg.conf i mean
<Cyr4x> reinstalling drivers doesn't help
<Dr_Willis> reinstalling to 'fix' things is windows thinking. :)
<Half-Left> would*
<Hukka> Dr_Willis: And nVidia is closest to windows you can get in linux...
<Dr_Willis> Hukka:  i think ati is closer.. :)
<Hukka> Cyr4x: Have you used the nvidia provided installer?
<Hukka> That usually breaks things quite well
<Cyr4x> i'll try
<Guest15392> On every OS? Oh, thats not good ^^ On my mac and Vista I didn't have anything of that, that's why we noticed it so fast. I want to get my school to move to Ubuntu, but they watch videos all the time, so it would be nice, if videos wouldn't get that tearing. Vsync in Compiz helps out for the windows, but the videos, thats a big "?" for me ^^ I wonder why the nvidia settings don't apply it to the videos. Hukka, I am using a Fujitsu Siemens 26" fullhd vi
<Hukka> Cyr4x: No! Don't!
<Hukka> Cyr4x: Just wanted to check if you already had :)
<Cyr4x> i'll try to install v173
<Cyr4x> maybe it will help
<Hukka> Guest15392: You're lines are a tad too long if IRC
<Cyr4x> but i've used 180 in 9.04 and was ok
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if most people even notice the tearing. of course many video players also have features that help reduce it as well. vlc/mplayer and so on have a lot of filters/enhancements.
<Cyr4x> after upgrade to karmic isn't
<Hukka> Guest15392: "using a Fujitsu Siemens 26" fullhd vi" and a break
<syk> yay
<syk> rc is ready
<Armageddon> Guys, Bluetooth used to work on 8.10 but stopped working for a while on 9.04 and back again for a while, I updated then it stopped working, and on Karmic it doesn't anymore either, any idea ? I have AMD64 with x86_64 Kernel and a Phoenix BIOS, if no one knows then tell me...
<Guest15392> ah okay, the rest was: Hukka, I am using a Fujitsu Siemens 26" fullhd via VGA.
<Hukka> Guest15392: Ah, VGA :/
<Hukka> Guest15392: Why not digital?
<Hukka> Maybe that would help?
<Dr_Willis> If you can use DVI.. use DVI :) definatly
<Armageddon> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Hukka> ubottu: Sorry, too busy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Sorry, too busy
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<Hukka> I wonder if it would be difficult to have ubottu reply with eliza logic for everything not in database :?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vanishing> Hukka: lol..he is just a bot..
<Guest15392> Dr_Willis, on big screens, you see it right away. I did, it's because one is used to it. Once it's gone, you see it right away. Switchers tend to see that kind of stuff ;) I am using a laptop for the two screens. The internal laptop display is connected digital, but it doesn't help much. Tearing is still there.
<Hukka> vanishing: Of course he is, but he still has feelings!
<frewsxcv> is the relase candidate out yet?
 * Dr_Willis adds +1 to the count of people asking if its out yet..
<Dr_Willis> that delays it another hr. :)
<syk> its out
<syk> im downloading
<Hukka> frewsxcv: And you check here, not from the website, because...?
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<syk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<mbeierl> oh.  is today getting close to some sort of release?  Is that why there are no updates recently?
<frewsxcv> Hukka, because i don't know if this is the release candidate? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Half-Left> Dr_Willis: Can you consider shipping 0.46 of Inkscape?
<Dr_Willis> Half-Left:  I can consider it.. but it wont do any good.. since i dont even use inkscape :)
<blueglasses> I'm having some aparent security issues related to cups (definitelly), pulseaudio (strange behaviour) and possibly samba
<ck773> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<Guest15392> I have also tried it with a FX 5900 Ultra and DVI, it still got the tearing. So, I guess, it has to be something else.
<mbeierl> syk: btw, that's not the release.  It's an RC, which is still half-beta.  Gamma, maybe?
<Hukka> Half-Left: In case you missed the sarcasms, we are just a bunch of people here
<blueglasses> gnome has just restarted without asking
<syk> mbeierl, yeah
<Hukka> Half-Left: In no way do we represent the release team nor every single packet
<Hukka> Half-Left: Hell, or even Canonical! At least I don't
<Dr_Willis> Some of us are barely even human.
<Dr_Willis> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Hukka> moo!
<Half-Left> No no one works here for Canonical?
<Half-Left> So*
<Half-Left> packages?
<blueglasses> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<ck773> yeah...i would say point them to http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<Hukka> Half-Left: Even if they did, you think they could answer the question about a particular packet with a high probability?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never seen anyone in here claim they worked for Cononical
<ck773> cause the file says rc
<mistya> hi there,
<mbeierl> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mistya> I want move the "notify-osd" for pidgin higher. How do I do?
<Hukka> Half-Left: If you really care, why don't you go to launchpad
<mistya> Are too low
<Dr_Willis> Theres very likely PPA's for the lastest release of many packages also.
<JoshuaL> the top panel stays on top when watching a movie full screen in mplayer
<gotunandan> I think its better to spread the use of the torrents rather than the ISO images ?
<mbeierl> mistya: I think it's supposed to be there - change your volume or brightness and those notifications show in the topmost pos
<JoshuaL> can anyone confirm this?
<Half-Left> Hukka: So ok, I'll create 50 bug report accounts for each distro that ships the same buggy Inkscape version, right....
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaL:   which mplayer? gnome-mplayer   no gui mplayer, or smplayer? Ive not noticed that issue here.
<emin> hi all
<Dr_Willis> Half-Left:  go for it!
<JoshuaL> the default one in 9.10 Dr_Willis
<Hukka> Half-Left: Are you telling me that you are complaining about this on 50 different distro channels, all full of normal users like you?
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaL:  the default video player is Totem. not mplayer I think
<JoshuaL> most likely gnome-mplayer then
<Hukka> Talking about !life...
<mistya> mbeierl, OK, but I do not like. I want everything up.
<mbeierl> mistya: I hear you, I'm just reporting that it appears to be intentional by the ones who wrote it...
<Half-Left> Hukka: I was being sarcastic and I'm not a "normal" user
<JoshuaL> Dr_Willis, ohw you are right
<JoshuaL> its totem :)
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaL:  i hate totem. :)
<Hukka> Half-Left: Hell, so you're a dev then! Why did you ship a broken DKMS in Karmic beta!
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaL:  i perfer vlc. heh. or gmplayer. or smplayer. Good Luck
<JoshuaL> but you have the same issue too with mplayer? i have it with totem
<duncan_> sometimes I really wonder why I bother with 64 bit *shakes head*
<emin> does anyone know how i can fix the brightness problem. the brightness is going higher and lower every second.
<JoshuaL> Dr_Willis, normally i use vlc :)
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaL:  ive never noticed the issue. I watch videos full screen all day at work. :)
<mistya> mbeierl, You're saying that it is a feature not a bug?
<Half-Left> Hukka: I'm a KDE games/plasma graphic artist
<mbeierl> duncan_: 'cos you can laugh at all those people that have 64 bit pcs with 32 bit os's like Windows
<Hukka> Half-Left: So, you're saying that you are on this channel and even so you are not responsible for what was shipped in Karmic?
<mbeierl> mistya: yes, I think it's on purpose.  I have not looked to see if there's a bug reported about it
<mistya> there is a way to change this feature/bug?
<duncan_> mbeierl, yeah but it seems hollow when nsplugin crashes left and right, to the extent I want to slam my head into the desk... and the 64bit alpha of flash can't even load anything but youtube for me without crashing firefox entirely
<Half-Left> Hukka: I'm asking for info and if anyone can help the situation. Obviously Ubuntu didn't test that package
<mbeierl> mistya: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1277268 for a discussion of it :)
<mistya> mbeierl, thanks. I owe you an orange
<Hukka> Half-Left: So here's the info, go to launchpad if you want the relevant people to know!
<mbeierl> duncan_: there's a problem with gtk that makes flash and java have some issues too... where the mouse click gets swallowed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/452938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452938 in gtk+2.0 "Left mouse button click in (java|flash) does not work." [Low,Triaged]
<Hukka> Asking for info? "I'm about to cry or blow up with anger because you guys..."
<Martin_vW> mvo: I've now disabled the assistive technologies on my tablet. I'll alert you in a few days whether this has changed anything.
<Half-Left> ugh, so yet another bug report then
<leftyfb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/449198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449198 in gdm "not able to change GDM screen on Karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> anyone have a fix for that yet?
<leftyfb> can't believe it's not fixed in RC
<wamty> 7 days until new ubuntu!
<duncan_> mbeierl, aye, when I have compiz turned on I get that, yet when using mutter or metacity with no compositing my mouse clicks go through
<Hukka> Half-Left: What did you expect? That launchpad is there just to decoy lUsers and all the real communication happens here on #ubuntu+1?
<Hukka> Half-Left: People here can help with problems with sw, but we don't have any more influence on the releases than you do
<mbeierl> duncan_: really?!?  I gotta try that 'cos I'm a java programmer by trade and Eclipse is nearly unusable right now :(  (Stupid me puts Karmic on his primary work laptop)
<kaddi> hi guys. I was wondering if anyone has been using a WD passport essential under ubuntu and if it's running fine? Official info only says compatible MS/Apple.
<robin0800> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<leftyfb> kaddi: it's just a mass storage device, it should be fine
<Guest15392> Okay, I am BACK. I fixed the problem with the "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!" error. If someone else should ask, all you have to do is -> sudo nvidia-xconfig  and then it should detect the "error" (default display/screen was missing) and make a new file for you to write in. Then you do the normal sudo nvidia-settings and save your settings a usual.
<ck773> yeah, they warned you not to put it on production machines
<duncan_> mbeierl, I have karmic on my primary work laptop :) but 32bit, running 64bit on my desktop
<Guest15392> First prob. gone :)
<Half-Left> Hukka: I wanted to talk to a dev about it a bug report is useless because it doesn't stop them shipping a buggy snapshot
 * mbeierl just thinks that even alpha Ubuntu is more stable than released MS
 * darthanubis agrees with mbeierl 
<Hukka> Half-Left: Telling the dev "You fucked up" doesn't sound like a much better approach
<mbeierl> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ioka> is there an easy way to go back to old grub loader where there is menu.list
<Half-Left> Hukka: Doesn't it? You shipped a buggy snapshot of unreleased software with your stable release, right....
<kaddi> leftyfb: yes it should be, but I would like to be sure before I blow a heap of money on something that won't work under ubuntu ;)
<ioka> noone has written tutorial about the new grub.All the info in the net is about menu.list and old grub
<ioka> I need to go to the old one
<mbeierl> ioka: don't know about going back, but the grub menu is controlled by /etc/default/grub
<Hukka> Half-Left: I can't believe this... Here you go again blaming other users for what happens in ubuntu releases
<mbeierl> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Half-Left> Hukka: It's the lastest craze putting users at risk.
<Half-Left> Hukka: Not just Ubuntu actually
<Jeruvy> Half-Left: even on release day there will be bugs, and updates will be released
<rob0> Half-Left, you keep saying "You," and I wonder who you think you are addressing?
<darthanubis> ioka, noone? http://grub.enbug.org/Manual
<darthanubis> leave the FUD at the door
<PolitikerNEU> mbeierl: Sorry, but IMHO even beta Windows 7 was more stable than Ubuntu 9.10 RC - and Ubuntu 9.04 for me
<Half-Left> Jeruvy: That's the typical excuse yes
<darthanubis> PolitikerNEU, hillarious
<UnNaturalHigh> Anyone here having major problems with iwl wireless drivers?
<UnNaturalHigh> this is the first time I have been able to connect wirelessly in two days
<ioka> ubuntu will have a lot more satisfied new users if it comes with the old grub.
<Jeruvy> PolitikerNEU: I'd disagree, but everyone has there own experiences.
<darthanubis> ioka, get over it
<Half-Left> Jeruvy: Why not use that excuse and ship alpha sofeward for stable releases, oh wait, distros do.
<ioka> I'll propose to packed it up with old grub, not the grub2 or grub-pc
<Half-Left> software*
<ck773> and they complained when we switched from lilo to grub...
<darthanubis> ioka, you'll be rightly ignored
<Jeruvy> Half-Left: not excuse, fact of life.   But I'm failing to see what your actual point is.
 * darthanubis I see trolls
<Half-Left> Jeruvy: The pint if distros shipping unstable, unreleases sofwtare with their stavle version
<Half-Left> point*
<Half-Left> Point is*
<ioka> thank god there is a grub in software channel
<rob0> I guess he's ignoring me. I think the point is valid, but what is silly is coming in here to fuss about it, this being a user channel.
<Half-Left> If I didn't have a point, I wouldn't be in here but I see the usual excuses are here ready.
<Hukka> darthanubis: I'm leaning to the same conclusion
<mbeierl> ioka: why do you think NEW users will know the difference between grub and grub-pc?
<Half-Left> Never mind, nothing you can do about it as said
<darthanubis> Hukka, I think the Windows 7 release today might have a lot to do with it?
<rob0> Half-Left, vote with your feet.
<darthanubis> please
<darthanubis> exit stage LEFT
<NRVate> microsoft ships alpha software as a stable release every other distro
<NRVate> look at vista sp0, win2k sp0, win95 sp0, etc..
<darthanubis> NRVate, +1
<NRVate> hehe
<NRVate> im still laughing at win7
<NRVate> why win7
<NRVate> its WIN 6.1!!!
<Guest15392> I am one of those new users and I can assure you, a lot of things aren't that important. The first impression counts. It has to look good, be fast (not the fastest) and stable. I think the new bootup stuff awesome. Beeing a windows and mac power-user, it really looks nice.
<Hukka> Why talk about win anything HERE!
<NRVate> because it makes me giggle hukka :D
<darthanubis> Thats what trolls do
<Jeruvy> #defocus is more suitable :)
<darthanubis> !off topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic
<darthanubis> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<NRVate> lol
<NRVate> k, good luck with your release then.
<u-foka> Hy!
<darthanubis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<u-foka> How can I enter to the grub menu if it won't shown at boot by default?
<u-foka> grub2 :)
<darthanubis> u-foka, have you tried ESC?
<darthanubis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joaopinto> u-foka, shitft
<joaopinto> shift
<joaopinto> darthanubis, that link does not help with grub2
<joaopinto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<u-foka> darthanubis, yes... my note started beeping because of the full input buffer, and then a normal boot occured :(
<u-foka> thanks joaopinto
<benste11> hi, I plugged in my camera and it is detected as digital audio player which contains music and photo files, what could I change to let the system detect this cam attached to USB as camera ?
<darthanubis> joakim-, didn't think it would sine it did not say grub2. But you type faster than I, so it all worked out
<darthanubis> joakim-, sorry that was for joaopinto
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know if support for USB and firewire soundcards has been improved?
<mbeierl> u-foka: it's SHIFT, not escape
<Bodsda> anyone got the download link to hand?
<snowball> anyone type gnome-shell yet? let me know your thoughts
<spasticteapot> Is anyone here using a FireWire soundcard?
<duncan_> snowball, I'm liking gnome shell alot aside from the fact task switching and viewing open windows without hotkeys is nearly impossible (I use hotkeys but I like to be able to see what I have open in a workspace)
<duncan_> nor is opening the overview a sane solution each time you want to change windows
<snowball> duncan_: have you try alt+tab and hovering over your apps
<spasticteapot> Is anyone here using an external soundcard?
<duncan_> snowball, alt tab works fine, best implementation of it I like, but I'm missing my taskbar with open windows listed, and as for non power users, using hotkeys isn't intuitive to switch windows
<ninjah> The default system beet is set to full blast. How do I fix this?
<darthanubis> ninjah, turn it down
<ninjah> how do I do that?
<duncan_> snowball, or rather, best implementation of alt tab I have seen
<darthanubis> ninjah, you know, with volume controls?????
<mbeierl> ninjah: are you talking about the "pc speaker" beep?
<ninjah> darthanubis: Doesn't seem to have an effect
<snowball> duncan_: got it, maybe including the option to add custom panels that would auto update on each desktop?
<ninjah> mbeierl: I think so.
<mbeierl> darthanubis: if it's the pc speaker beep that's outside of volume control
<darthanubis> mbeierl, I know this
<mbeierl> ninjah: what I ended up doing was removing the pcspkr module because mine kept giving me a heart attack:  sudo modprobe -r pcskpr
<ninjah> mbeirerl, darthanubis: Its the beep I get in a terminal window or in empathy
<duncan_> snowball, correct, and have the option to have the panel list windows in workspace or all, as I prefer to keep my workspaces seperate but I know people who like to be able to alt tab and click through items in all workspaces at once
<ninjah> mbeierl: Sweet! I'll give that a try. And ya, I'm gonna get a heart attack my self.
<mbeierl> ninjah: sorry that should be "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr" not pcskpr
<snowball> ducan_: super for all, all for single workspace?
<snowball> ducan_: alt*
<mbeierl> ninjah: you can add that to /etc/rc.local to prevent it from coming back after reboot, or (and I did not figure this one out) you could blacklist the module
<duncan_> snowball, sounds about right
<ninjah> mbeierl: that didn't work
<mbeierl> lsmod | grep pc
<snowball> ducan_: thanks for the feedback
<mbeierl> ninjah: ^
<duncan_> snowball,  :) no problem
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know if JACK works with 9.10?
<ninjah> mbeierl: I got a bunch of snd_ modules
<darthanubis> mbeierl, the terminal and empathy does not use the PC speaker
<mbeierl> ninjah: but no pcspkr.  Ok, so that confirms it - like darthanubis said - it's not the pc speaker then, sorry
<darthanubis> ninjah, install gnome-alsamixer and play with those levels
<ninjah> darthanubis: Okay
<darthanubis> !info gnome-alsamixer
<ubottu> gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-2 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 588 kB
<ninjah> darthanubis: The sound controls don't have any effect. Installing gnome-alsamixer.
<Martyn> now that we have the RC release .. I was expecting to have to do a dist-upgrade
<Martyn> no updates in 48 hours though.
<darthanubis> Martyn, I keep up with updates, so I have nothing to update at the moment
<darthanubis> Martyn, as far as we are concerned, we are probably already at RC;)
<mbeierl> Martyn: usually the rc is announced after a period of inactivity to ensure that the rc is going to be stable.  no sense in putting in a last minute change, announcing, then realizing that there's a bug
<ninjah> darthanubis: Sweet! alsamixer works. I checked mute on pc beep
<ninjah> no more beep
<martalli> They probably also want to make sure that the CDs themselves will be fine
<darthanubis> ninjah, ;) told ya:)
<ninjah> Now I can get work done without getting shocked every few minutes
<Martyn> AFIK I'd agree .. but I downloaded the RC dist, and did various md5 file comparisons.. there are differences
<ninjah> darthanubis: I did that in the sound prefs but it didn't work
<mbeierl> so technically we're at the rc slightly ahead of the announcement if we're keeping up to date
<Martyn> so the RC available on the testing site != the installed state of this karmic beta machine after updates
<ninjah> Guess the sound prefs are kinda broken
<ninjah> Thanks all... Back to work I go
<darthanubis> cheers
<Martyn> mbeierl: It would be a BIT late now, wouldn't it?  Now that the various rsync'ed repositories have snatched the RC?
<Martyn> (to do a last-minute anything)
<localuser> is ibm lotus symphony goin to be in 9.10 repos?
<darthanubis> !symphony
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symphony
<mbeierl> Martyn: what I meant was there are no updates for a while, then the RC is announced/released
<Martyn> localuser : Why would it be in the repos?
<BluesKaj> !lotus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lotus
<Martyn> mbeierl: Ahh .. yes, sure.   So it's the same as a freeze
<localuser> Martyn: because its been in them, and i loved that soft
<darthanubis> proprietary stuff usually is NOT in the repos
<martalli> Supposedly, IBM and Canonical are going to work together to get more corporations on Linux instead of Windows
<localuser> they were
<Martyn> localuser : That kind of thing is in the thirdparty repos
<martalli> It might be included in the partner repo, though
<mbeierl> Martyn: yes.  so that's what I meant by technically updated beta users get the rc and final slightly ahead of the release announcement
<localuser> ubuntu partner repos i believe
<Martyn> localuser: So, I assume anything in the thirdparty repos that 9.10 doesn't break, will still be there
<Martyn> mbeierl: Then I'm worried.
<localuser> i hope they add it
<mbeierl> Martyn: why?  I didn't quite follow what you were saying about noting a difference in md sums
<localuser> lotus has better ms office support than openoffice
<Martyn> I just did a full system md5 checksum on files .. there's about 8% files that are different on a 16GB installed desktop.. all of which are files tracked by dpkg
<Martyn> I would expect my beta system w/ updates to be the same (signature wise) as files that are coming in from the CD
<Martyn> (not including configuration files, etc)
<frandieguez> Sorry for the noise... but when karmic rc will be released?
<mbeierl> Martyn: unless... they held back a package or two maybe?
<Martyn> frandieguez: It's already released
<BluesKaj> lotus 123 ..hated it
<Martyn> mbeierl: I think so.  quite a few packages from the look of it
<martalli> Martyn, updated packages won't have the same MD5 sum as the original packages on the CD, right?
<Martyn> martalli : Yes, they will.   If the dpkg is the same, the files should be identical
<joaopinto> localuser, right, but lotus is also much worse from an usability perspective
<localuser> that deppends
<frandieguez> Martyn, I have beta installed but doesn't appear any update...
<localuser> some users like me would find it quite usefull
<Martyn> oh gods, look .. take the lotus flamewar elsewhere.  that discussion belongs in a standard #ubuntu chat channel at BEST
<localuser> like some users find gnome more usefull than kde
<Martyn> frandieguez: I was also commenting on the same thing
<Martyn> frandieguez: However, it seems that we are at 'rc' a little earlier than the CD release
<martalli> The old Lotus 1-2-3 for DOS had quite a heinous interface, but when you consider the limited screensapce, the minimalist interface was actually a pretty good idea
<Martyn> frandieguez: Via the updates mechanism (and that's why there have been no updates for 36 hours)
<mbeierl> frandieguez: there has not been update for 24-48 hours now as there was a bit of a freeze prior to releasing the RC.  they want to give time to ensure the rc as sent out to us via updates is going to be stable
<BluesKaj> no updates yet , but the RC is supposed to be released today...sometime or other
<localuser> never mind, i dont mind the opinion about lotus, just wondering if it will be in the repos or not
<Martyn> BluesKaj : Its already released ... you can download the CD images (and torrent them) right .. this .. seconed
<Martyn> Someone needs to change the topic
<localuser> i know some developers are here
<mbeierl> and then once the RC is out for a bit, the floodgates open and WHAM you're gonna see a bunch of updates again :)
<Hukka> localuser: I don't know about anything, but considering the IBM-Canonical deal, I think it will
<localuser> i cant wait until final release or download the .deb from lotus web page
<Martyn> localuser : Let me ask you a different question -- have you installed karmic?  and did you look to see if that package was there?
<BluesKaj> Martyn, I'm not installing images , I'm upgrading from the repos
<Martyn> If it's not, we're getting to the point where it's much too late to add it
<Martyn> We really REALLY need to update the topic
<Hukka> localuser: Eventually
<localuser> Martyn: yes, im on karmic right now, they were on jaunty
<Martyn> localuser : If it's not in the karmic repository, then it's probably not going to make it in
<localuser> ok, ill download them then
<localuser> thanks
<Martyn> localuser : There may have been a dependency that the karmic update broke (like the switch to the latest glibc and all packages compiled with gcc 4.x )
<localuser> mmmmmmmm ill check that out
<martalli> rc now showing on the "beta" download site
<localuser> by the way, nice job ubuntu has done... quite stable, fast... i like it
<PhilippeP> are the packages for karmic rc already  .?
<benste11> where can I get grub2-gfxmenu ? - thought this would be in karmic by default but it seems like it's even no where in the sources
<martalli> There are ISOs for the rc showing up at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<Martyn> They have been there for a bit now
<Martyn> most sites have rsynced
<Martyn> and I'm still pulling 400KB/sec
<mercutio22> is there anyone using karmic on EeePc?
<Martyn> mercutio22: I am, using the Remix
<PhilippeP> Ok thanks ... let's upgrade then ..
<Martyn> mercutio22: Which MODEL of eeePC do you have, however?
<mercutio22> Martyn: are you having problems clicking dialogue buttons? I have to hold the touchpad button for like 3 seconds to see an effect sometimes
<Martyn> none at all
<benste11> mercutio22: I'll install next week, would be nice if you'd share your experiences after isntall with me
<mercutio22> Martyn: I don't understand. Maybe I messed up with the mouse config. Which model is yours?
<seiflotfy1> hey guys
<seiflotfy1> any1 familiar with ubuntu-moblin-remix
<seiflotfy1> ?
<mercutio22> seiflotfy1: no. linky?
<benste11> seiflotfy1: Martyn just installed it
<seiflotfy1> Martyn: i cant get it to even work live form my usb stick
<seiflotfy1> i choose to open it live
<seiflotfy1> and ntohign happens
<mercutio22> Martyn: eeepc 1000ha
<seiflotfy1> i got an acer revo
<seiflotfy1> a nettop
<benste> no one using grub2-gfxmenu ?
<Martyn> seiflotfy1: Worked here
<seiflotfy1> wiht nvidia chipset
<Martyn> I'm on a dell precision T7500 workstation
<seiflotfy1> as in atom+nvidia
<seiflotfy1> whoa what
<seiflotfy1> lol
<Martyn> OH!  the moblin-remix doesn't work
<Martyn> I tried that recently too
<Martyn> Sorry, answering too many questions at once
<seiflotfy1> hmmmmmmmmm so sad :/
<seiflotfy1> lol
<Martyn> I have the latest eeePC (1101HA) through the dev work I do
<Martyn> I also have an ARM based netbook, using the i.mx51 processor
<Martyn> both seem to work pretty well using Ubuntu-netbook-remix with the new RC
<Martyn> install took <30 mins
<seiflotfy1> ok got it to boot
<Martyn> I haven't tried livecd/liveUSB yet though
<Martyn> yay!
<Martyn> what was the issue?
<Jeruvy> oh ya rc came out ... (goes to grab).  Forgot about that.
<seiflotfy1> Martyn: i cant find where ot install it once boted
<seiflotfy1> :/
<jb> grr.. everytime I change a network connection to "Manual" from "DHCP" and hit apply, it automatically goes back to DHCP in 9.10
<jb> anybody else notice this?
<PolitikerNEU> jb: Hmm? What's the problem with that? But I have a similar problem with shared connections: they only work for me if I don't make them available for all users
<Lazy> jb: My "Network Connections" also behaves strangely. Even though it says that IPv6 is set to "Ignore" I still got an IPv6 address and IPv6 works.
<debug1> Will the finished new ver be able to support the Intel DP43TF MB? The current beta does not.
<brian_> i am trying to install the new avant window navigator  it says its version 0.4.0 but in the repo its called 0.3.9  is that the rite file  or is it called 0.4.0
<nick125> jb: I remember there being a bug where NM won't save changes...I'm not sure if its been fixed, though.
<mbeierl> jb - not sure if it's relevant, but ipv6 is built into the kernel now and cannot be easily disabled....
<debug1> I know that Ubuntu server w/a Gnome gui gets around it, but the Beta Ubuntu desktop cannot go online with it.
<debug1> Not internal workings savy enough to determine the differences between the two which would cause one to work and the other to not work.
<jb> heh.. gnome network manager is garbage.
<menzzaa> jb: why is that?
<nperry> jb: never had a problem!
<jb> well, its segfaulting..
<jb> and won't let me configure a static interface
<jb> on a clean install
<menzzaa> jb: well it should work if you have the beta
<jb> i do
<menzzaa> jb: I had the same problem but that was with alpha 6
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, my ubuntu doesnt respect what i configure in sysv-rc-conf
<assoguerozen_sx> for example, if i took off all fields about gdm, it keep booting with gdm on
<assoguerozen_sx> i made myself clear?
<Pici> Ubuntu doesnt use the sysv init system, it uses upstart.
<Pici> assoguerozen_sx: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove     would stop gdm from starting
<assoguerozen_sx> oh
<Pici> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<assoguerozen_sx> so i look for some management software to upstart
<assoguerozen_sx> damn, didnt know about this
<thiebaude> hi everyone
<c_korn> why can't I choose the MP3 profile in sound-juicer ?
<assoguerozen_sx> but, no easy way to management upstart?
<assoguerozen_sx> 'update-rc.d remove this and that' is too dirty ._.
<joaopinto> assoguerozen_sx, mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf.disabled
<joaopinto> afaik there is no tool to manage upstart services yet
<dogguts> joaopinto: "bum" ?
<JackD> update-rc.d deffo don't work
<nekohayo> hey there, could anyone help me regarding a package that refuses to uninstall? it's a .deb driver package for my scanner (brscan2), taken from http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/dlf/brscan2-0.2.4-4.i386.deb ; Synaptic insists on removing it before doing anything else, but fails, thus I can't do nothing with apt or synaptic anymore. Failure: http://pastebin.com/d1b1feaac (and dpkg -p: http://pastebin.com/d58c531f )
<nekohayo> ping me if you have any idea, since I'm kinda stuck at not being able to test karmic properly because of this
<assoguerozen_sx> bum either doesnt work, like sysv-rc-conf
<joaopinto> dogguts, bum does not handle upstart
<c_korn> sudo apt-get install lame gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse dd
<c_korn> did the trick
<nperry> nekohayo: dpkg --remove --froce-remove-reinstreq name.deb
<assoguerozen_sx> so lets get hands dirty
<nekohayo> nperry, same error
<nperry> Humm, i had that problem and it worked for me
<nekohayo> it almost looks like the apt/dpkg database is borked up
<CyberCod> is there an IRC channel for the shipit team?
<benste> where can I find a pastebin for pictures to report an bug during boot time here ?
<CyberCod> benste: photobucket?
<c_korn> benste: ubuntu-pics.de
<nperry> nekohayo: sorry, just noticed a typo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq brscan2
<nekohayo> nperry, nah indeed, I did correct those commands myself ;)
<nekohayo> otherwise I'd have gotten a different error
<nperry> True :)
<nekohayo> it's weird
<benste> c_korn: Fehlermeldung: 002  es wurde keine datei hochgelaen
<benste> c_korn, CyberCod - I'm searching for a free solution withouht  registration an e-mail
<rohan> was there some problem with 9.10 RC? it was due to be released today
<assoguerozen_sx> it is released
<c_korn> benste: the email address is optional. but the page is german only as I see. so just use imageshack.us
<rohan> and i just got the mail.. talk about foot in the mouth
<rohan> lol
<assoguerozen_sx> http://linux.softpedia.com/
<benste> c_korn - actually I am german like you :-)
<c_korn> benste: well then, where is the problem ? choose an image to upload, accept the rules and upload
<nperry> nekohayo: is there a /var/lib/dpkg/info/brscan2
<nperry> sorry /var/lib/dpkg/info/brscan2.postrm
<oldude67> hey anyone know whats the easiest way to get the codecs for amarok to update?
<nekohayo> yeah, and its contents are... interesting
<leftyfb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/449198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449198 in gdm "not able to change GDM screen on Karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<benste> c_korn: that's what I did but looks like somthing is wrong with my pic - imageshack doesn't accept it either
<leftyfb> anyone have a fix for that yet?
<nperry> set the contents to exit 0
<nperry> and try to remove then
<nperry> :D
<nekohayo> nperry, http://pastebin.com/d4b0547a4
<benste> c_korn: lol - and I know why, f-spot has linked to my cam which is already swithced off :-)
<nperry> comment it out and just have "exit 0" nekohayo
<assoguerozen_sx> hum, starting to know about upstart
<assoguerozen_sx> has been used since 6.10, lol
<Travis-42> Gnome-do, even though I have set it in the preferences to start on startup, won't start in 9.10. Anyway to diagnose this?
<nekohayo> nperry, my hero
<nperry> Take it worked :P
<benste> so finally could someone help me with this error message during boot ? - http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/6292/dsc00733gh.jpg
<mzz> benste: so does the recovery shell work and what's in /etc/fstab?
<nperry> pastebin /etc/fstab
<benste> i didn't try the recovery shell
<benste> I'll do
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | RC Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview | This channel is not a replacement for filing bugs
<Travis-42> which log file would detail attempts to startup applications?
<Travis-42> er, during boot
<benste> mperry, mzz: http://pastebin.com/m2b46653c
<benste> @all where can I reset the autohandling of filetypes in nautilus, e.g. if a camera is attached, I've choosen to automaticly launch f-spot which I want to revert now
<acuster> hey all, anyone know why the 'safely remove' action is not tied to the 'eject' button in Nautilus for USB keys?
<benste> mzz: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 is new to me what's it ?
<mzz> benste: I'd just temporarily comment out the swap partition in fstab and see if it boots. If it does you can start debugging (most likely cryptsetup isn't starting properly for some reason)
<mzz> benste: encrypted swap
<Ademan> anyone know how to modify where gdm-simple-chooser looks for backgrounds and such??
<mzz> benste: the installer sets that up for you if you picked encrypted homedirs
<benste> mzz and why the h. does I have encrypted swap ? - I've only choosen encrypted home dir
<benste> :-)
<mzz> Ademan: not conveniently (pretty sure there's no gui). The theme used is configured in the gdm user's gconf
<benste> mzz: will get access to my acc if I remove this encrypted swap ?
<mzz> benste: because swap isn't zeroed out during normal usage or shutdown, so you can leak arbitrary amounts of info in there (or you can leak the encrypted homedir's key in there, rendering the encryption useless)
<Ademan> mzz: ew, well i'm not concerned about a gui, i spent a while tracking down /usr/share/images/xsplash, so the config belongs to the gdm user? that's kinda crap honestly...
<Jordan_U> benste: If your /home is encrypted but your open files are being swapped out unencrypted to disk it defeats the point, hence if you choose encrypted home it also makes encrypted swap
<mzz> Ademan: err, what? xsplash runs well before gdm-simple-chooser does, right?
<mzz> benste: you can just revert that if you don't care
<benste> mzz: and encrypted swap is part of the real swap ?
<mzz> benste: it replaces your regular swap.
<benste> ah
<mzz> benste: familiar with cryptsetup at all?
<benste> :-)
<benste> mzz. never heared of that ;-)
<Ademan> mzz: oh, you may be correct, i'm trying to figure out how the new login system works.  but xsplash seems to run at least before *and* after the chooser (as you're logging into your account)
<benste> mzz: only the general usage of crypted things is known by me, nothing special.
<Jordan_U> benste: You are the second person in this channel that has had this problem, please check launchpad to see if it's already been reported and if not report it yourself. I'd hat to see this get into release if it is affecting many people
<mzz> benste: normally you run mkswap on a regular partition. What happens here is cryptsetup provides a virtual block device (/dev/mapper/cryptswap1) using a random key (picked at boot), and (still at boot) mkswap is run on that and it's used as your swap partition
<mzz> Ademan: yep, gdm-simple-chooser chats to it over dbus afaik
<benste> jordan_U - which one of my bugs - I've already reported 8 today :-)
<mzz> Ademan: I don't know how xsplash finds its images, but I'm pretty sure gdm doesn't tell it because it runs before it
<Jordan_U> benste: The swap bug
<mzz> benste: cryptsetup can also be used to encrypt entire regular partitions, with a passphrase entered by you before you mount. In this case it uses /dev/random instead of a passphrase (the passphrase is only kept in memory)
<benste> Jordan_U, just filing a bug with the pic - against which package ?
<Jordan_U> benste: I'm not sure
<benste> :-)
<Ademan> mzz: egh, cause i think I'm wrong about gdm, i mean i'd like to change the gtkrc it uses, but i'm more interested in changing what images xsplash uses, i guess i'll look for some docs
<mzz> benste: not sure what's up with it actually, I installed off the alternate beta cd and didn't hit this bug
<mzz> Ademan: good luck with that :(
<benste> Jordan_U: but if I'll file against the whole ubuntu system no one will discover it before next week
<mzz> Ademan: the gtkrc gdm uses is picked through the theme it uses, which is set in its gconf
<benste> mzz: I've used the alternate beta too
<Jordan_U> benste: You could ask for help in #ubuntu-bugs
<Ademan> mzz: haha thanks, so far off to a bad start "No manual entry for xsplash" lol
<benste> Jordan I'll do
<Ademan> mzz: ah thanks for that one, how do i set another user's gconf keys? especially one without a home directory?
<mzz> benste: anyway, I'd disable swap temporarily, then look into cryptsetup (checking what ended up in /etc/crypttab for starters)
<mzz> Ademan: it has a home directory
<benste> Jordan_U: and you said this should be filed special because it's security relevant for next release ?
<Jordan_U> benste: Not security relevent
<mzz> Ademan: grep gdm /etc/passwd, it's just in /var instead of /home
<mzz> Ademan: and you can run gconftool through sudo
<benste> mzz: where is the cryptsetup, or could I just change it reboot and you'll guide me ?
<Ademan> mzz: ah, alright cool, thanks
<mzz> Ademan: (at least that's what I've seen in bug comments, haven't used it myself)
<Ademan> mzz: i expect you're correct
<mzz> benste: no, I'm saying comment out your swap partition in /etc/fstab so it'll boot
<Jordan_U> benste: I don't know that it should be filed specially but when two people report the same problem here within a short period of time it's likely that it affects a lot more
<benste> Jordan_U: mzz: do you know when RC updates will be out ? - maybe I'll better wait for them first
<Pici> The RC is already out.
<Jordan_U> benste: It's out now
<Ademan> by the way, when i first installed the beta, i using the users and groups utility, I was unable to change user's home directories, or change the gid for groups... i had to do things through usermod
<mzz> benste: rc's out, although last time I checked (a few hours or so ago) it wasn't on all mirrors yet
<Jordan_U> mzz: benste: Just to warn you, I gave the advice about commenting out swap to the last person ( who said boot failed every other time ) and after commenting out swap boot failed *every* time
<benste> I'll update first - lol it's warning that I'm runngin on battery
<mzz> Jordan_U: that's weird, I wouldn't expect it to mind not having swap. how'd it fail?
<benste> Jordan_U: mzz I think theres kindda missunderstanding, - my system boots up, only a bit slower than expected cause it's showing the error on bootup - but anyway i'll update first now
<mzz> benste: ah. In that case: is swap available, and what's in /etc/crypttab?
<ausimage> Hello I am curious to know what is being done to solve "WARNING: Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable, path=/, member=Introspect" with gnome applications in Karmic....
<ausimage> I have noticed this warning on few different gnome apps on LP Bugs...
<ausimage> I am bitten by this particularily with Epiphany...
<Jordan_U> mzz: You can see the log of the conversation here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/10/22/%23ubuntu+1.txt starting at [06:08]
<ausimage> which makes it unusable IMHO
<ausimage> Epiphany also lacks a file bug in the help menu ?!?
<Amaranth> ausimage: afaik only the things we ship in main have that
<ausimage> how do you file a bug then without a crash...
<ausimage> it seems the file bug is well hidden now :/
<Jordan_U> ausimage: ubuntu-bug empathy
<ausimage> k... any one understand why the dbus error is occuring ?
<ausimage> and has low hit counts 'cept for LP bugs ?
<HEIKKI123> can i use 2 names like: ubuntu-bug file-roller nautilus
<HEIKKI123> or better: how will i do it
<HEIKKI123> because the bug appears when i use those 2 programs together
<Jordan_U> HEIKKI123: What is the bug?
<robotti^> hello
<robotti^> :)
<robotti^> I need help with my ubuntu karmic koala installation
<HEIKKI123> Jordan_U: when i try to "drag and drop" extract files from a zip file, the nautilus filemanager window will close when i move the mouse over it
<robotti^> I have installed,  but no networking after first boot
<robotti^> on my macbook 5,1
<Jordan_U> HEIKKI123: Can you trigger it with other apps that drag and drop?
<Sir_Brizz> is anyone here using gizmo?
<HEIKKI123> Jordan_U: hmm, nope
<HEIKKI123> i can drag and drop fron mautilus to gimp
<HEIKKI123> it might be a nautilus bug
<HEIKKI123> i will file the bug
<Jordan_U> HEIKKI123: Can you drag and drop from gimp to nautilus?
<habanany> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<HEIKKI123> hmm, what could i drag&drop?
<rezd> what is the easiest way to install from a USB?
<HEIKKI123> rezd: you need to install ubuntu to a usb drive first
<HEIKKI123> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Jordan_U> HEIKKI123: Try taking a screen show with Applications > Accessories > Screenshot and drag the thumbnail into nautilus
<Jordan_U> s/show/shot/
<rezd> Thanks HEIKKI123.
<HEIKKI123> doesn't crash
<HEIKKI123> or, close, i mean
<HEIKKI123> so, works 100%
<rezd> I wanna get on the Karmic wave.
<Martyn> wave.google.com/karmickoala?
<Martyn> *groans* at his own tech pun
<Jordan_U> HEIKKI123: I'd say use ubuntu-bug nautilus but mention that only file roller seems to do it
<habanany> go karmic
<HEIKKI123> Jordan_U: ok thanks :)
<Jordan_U> HEIKKI123: np :)
<HEIKKI123> Jordan_U: the bug is already in launchpad :)
<HEIKKI123> but... it says fix has been released :O
<Xgates> do any developers hang here?
<darkham> karmic rc ?
<Xgates> the bootup/reboot is a mess and it needs fixing and with what, 8 days to go, it's not looking good
<DopeGhoti> Congrats on the RC release!
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Remember that not everyone will have the same issues as you, I don't get any text flood at boot
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Did "boot_delay=5000" help?
<Xgates> Jordan_U: it's more then just that, I also get the console login displaying at bootup and reboot, and no one should be seeing that
<Xgates> yes boot delay only helps a bit
<HEIKKI123> a-ha, it will only crash when i try to move something to a usb-flash drive
<frandieguez> Two days ago I have reported this two bugs (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/457001 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/457007 and I have tested it on RC iso and the bugs continues there!! How can I fix this for the final release??? please help me because are two strings with a lot of visibility on the menues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457001 in ubuntu-translations "Wrong translation on galician (gl_ES) to the app name" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<maco> frandieguez: you can fix them in launchpad
<frandieguez> how? I'm very new on launchpad
<Jordan_U> maco: He's already provided the correct translation, it's just not committed yet
<maco> Jordan_U: in rosetta?
<frandieguez> Jordan_U, that's correct
<frandieguez> maco, yes
<frandieguez> maco, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/gl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Centro+de+software+de
<frandieguez> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ibus/+pots/ibus/gl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=ibus+preferences
<maco> ah ok. then just need to wait for a lang pack rebuild
<maco> lemme see when those happen
<frandieguez> so, this will be fixed for the final release?
<frewsxcv> what advantage would there be to using AMD64 linux distro as opposed to x86
<maco> frandieguez: i dont know how often they're rebuilt. im asking a translation guy
<frandieguez> ok, thanks!
<Xgates> You know I understand there are going to be a lot of bugs but I would of thought that when you put up a bug someone in a day or two would reply to that bug and let you know it's being looked into. I personally don't find it good to post bugs and not know what is going on. At least if people are going to post then the DEV team should have someone reply to the bug report within 48 hrs as a consideration to the poster
<mbeierl> frewsxcv: if you have a 64 bit chip, then amd64 will use all the capabilities of the 64 bit bus: >4gb memory, plus any math intensive work will be much faster
<frewsxcv> mbeierl, are those the only advantages?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Ubuntu is swamped with bug reports unfortunately
<maco> extremely
<mbeierl> frewsxcv: more than I can enumerate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428 gives a good overview
<maco> please, learn to triage and dig through upstream commit logs and such and help get these things fixed
<Xgates> Jordan_U: I understand that, BUT they should have a system in place where at least there is an auto reply or something....
<Xgates> What's the point of making a bug report, when it's a bad bug and weeks later the bug is still there? Doesn't sound like bugs are getting worked on like they should...
<maco> Xgates: remember, we're volunteers
<maco> you can be one too!
<Xgates> well someone is making money somewhere, LOL...
<HEIKKI123> oh, the bug was fixed in a package that is not found in karmic
<Xgates> nah I don't work for free, been there done that, waste of time...
<frandieguez> maco, ok! I'm just learning. sorry for the problems.... ;P
<maco> Xgates: maybe 1/5 of people involved are paid. and most of them are paid to make *launchpad* better, i think....
<HEIKKI123> why don't they put the fix in karmic? :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/389888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389888 in nautilus "crashes when using dnd from file-roller to a directory" [Medium,Fix released]
<rob0> Another thing to think about is that millions of people don't understand how things work, so what seems like a bug to them is often, in actual fact, just a misunderstanding.
<maco> Xgates: so why do you think we should work harder in our spare time when you are unwilling to work in yours at all
<maco> ????
<nara> on a win-xp+jaunty machine. Tried Alt-F2 to upgrade to karmic, but this just gets to the bios?
<rezd> It's not a bug, it's a feature.
<Xgates> A misunderstanding, LOL, that's a good one, we have a lot of misunderstandings then
<Xgates> LOL
<rob0> http://sweet.nodns4.us/
<DopeGhoti> If I had been running 9.10 beta, and am up-to-date with respect to apt-get up{date,grade}, I'm already running the RC, correct?
<maco> Xgates: i did come across one bug where someone thought "sed -ir" was behaving wrong...when if theyd read the manpage, theyd know it was doing exactly what it says it should
<maco> DopeGhoti: yes
<rob0> Xgates: I was going to offer to look at your "bug", but I have lost interest.
<DopeGhoti> maco: thought so, thanks :)
<Pici> HEIKKI123: That bug *has* been fixed.  The new version was just published about a half an hour ago,.
<maco> frandieguez: dpm says he talked to you about it being a bug in the app not a translation problem
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<rob0> "19:43 < Xgates> nah I don't work for free, been there done that, waste of time..."
<Xgates> maco: I'm not a Linux newbie I know how it works, not asking anyone to work harder for free, and I'm doing a part, I'm using it and I'm reporting bugs, BUT when I see a BUG that effects the performance of the system and there is no precedence to fix this, well then I'm not happy, because performance is a priority that someone seems to be overlooking
<nara> anyway to upgrade jaunty->karmic using just update mgr?
<HEIKKI123> Pici: yea :)
<DopeGhoti> nara: update-manager -d
<maco> Xgates: bug squad is almost entirely volunteers. asking for all bugs to be responded to within 2 days? yes, that is asking us to do more work in our spare time
<DopeGhoti> nara: as with any such upgrade, back up your data, etc.
<rezd> So when is the final freeze for the Koala?
<robotti^> are there anybody who can help me? :)
<Xgates> rob0: don't look at it, see if I care, it only hurts Ubuntu not me, so with an attitude like that you're not helping anyone. AND I didn't mean my reply to sound the way it did, LIKE I said I'm using Karmic and reporting bugs, so give a guy a break, I'm helping out :)
<maco> triaging bugs does not take *negative* time
<nara> dopeghoti, tx, backup is done; keep my fingers crossed on upgrading ;)
<DopeGhoti> nara: worked fine for my Eee, so you should be golden.  good luck!
<mbeierl> robotti^: what is your question?
<rob0> Xgates: I am not a Ubuntu developer or volunteer, merely a user, and you're the one who probably comes across with the bad attitude. Ignored, bye.
<nara> dopeghoti, tx, ready to give it a shot
<Twigathy> You can apply an SLA to a project where people work in their spare time
<Twigathy> it just won't work
<Twigathy> ever
<Xgates> Well I'm not saying to jump within 2 days, I'm just saying to let people know someone has checked them is all...
<Jordan_U> Xgates: I understand that it's frustrating, it's incredibly frustrating for me too often. But I also understand that there is no easy solution, and no one at fault. It's just an unfortunate reality and complaining about it does nothing but waste time and discourage the people who are trying to triage and fix bugs
<Jordan_U> Xgates: And if nobody has checked them?
<Xgates> No one is complaining, I'm trying to talk about it to find a solution, sorry if it came across as just a whine fest....
<Xgates> but let's face it in IRC when you try to have a serious talk about anything people jump on your ass and get all pissy
<mbeierl> Xgates: THAT'S NOT TRUE.  Now Stop Being So TOUCHY
 * mbeierl couldn't resist ....
<Xgates> what IRC and assholes? not true?
<Xgates> LOL
<mbeierl> I lose
<Xgates> mbeierl: I've been on IRC since the day it was born, so please don't tell me about the attitudes of people on IRC
<Twigathy> Did you employ RFC 1149?
 * mbeierl regrets feeble attempt at humour....
<darthanubis> !language | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jcastro> frandieguez: setting bug #457632 to confirmed would be a good start if you're seeing the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457632 in ibus "Desktop entry needs the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457632
<Xgates> yeah my bad...
<mbeierl> jcastro: OH.  I thought only the devs should "confirm" a bug.  Cool!
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> anyone who sees the bug should set it to confirmed
<jcastro> if a bug is stuck in "New" no one will ever get to it
<mbeierl> great!  That's what I get for not reading any guidelines :)
<mbeierl> it helps to listen to what others are saying....
<robotti^> mbeierl: My question is about my wireless on ubuntu karmic koala 9.10. On installation it worked. But after boot it does not work anymore
<robotti^> mbeierl: my computer is macbook 5,1
<mbeierl> robotti^: ooh.  sorry - not sure I can help.  Have you explained the problem here already?
<robotti^> I am not sure
<robotti^> it is about restricted wireless driver
<robotti^> it can reload on installer
<mbeierl> robotti^: ok, does the network interface show up at all after reboot - or is it that it cannot connect
<robotti^> but not anymore on installed system
<robotti^> no, there is no interface
<robotti^> I am now on mac os x, because I can not connect to INternet without wireless
<Breetai> Hey, I am running kamric and I added kde-desktop how do I get the ubuntu splash during boot back? the old update-alternatives usplash-artwork.so does not do it. Thanks for the help if anyone knows.
<robotti^> mbeierl: should I download release candidate
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have a Huawei E160 3G mobile broadband USB modem, trying to get it to run in Karmic.. How do I do this? Network manager seems to recognize it (the mobile broadband tab goes from disabled to enabled when I connect it) but then?
<phoenixz> I select add, I get GSM or CDMA.. Which of the two should I select?
<mbeierl> robotti^: it would be worth a try.  How long ago did you download the beta?
<phoenixz> Then I need to fill in a phone number, username and password.. But I have not gotten these supplied, are these needed? can't find anything about  it in the documentation they supplied with the modem
<robotti^> mbeierl: I downloaded it yesterday
<mbeierl> robotti^: there is almost no difference then between it and the RC
<robotti^> On installer it worked
<robotti^> I think it is about too old driver?
<MightyTweek> phoenixz: you'll probably need to Google "t-mobile usb internet ubuntu" (substitute the name of your provider for t-mobile) or something like that to find the settings
<robotti^> mbeierl: should I use then ndiswrapper?
<DanThirst> OK
<phoenixz> MightyTweek: Already did so, found quite a bit, but nothing that helps :(
<MightyTweek> all right, who is your provider?
<DanThirst> It doesn't look like when i set my time zone in the admin panel for "time and date" it isn't storing it so my clock is losing time.  how do i fix said issue
<benste> mzz: I'm sorry to come back this late, but empathy blocked me to join this channel, cause it was in favorites.
<leoncismeck> Is there a list of current issues with ubuntu+1?
<robotti^> has anybody experience with macbooks?
<MightyTweek> leoncismeck: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<leoncismeck> Because there are some major problems with the live disc that I'm running into
<leoncismeck> MightyTweek: I mean anything more recent
<leoncismeck> booting the live disc drops me at a login ubuntu/ubuntu is not the login details
<MightyTweek> leoncismeck: what issues are you seeing? you could always search launchpad for a bug report
<mbeierl> robotti^: I am not sure ndiswrapper will work is that is designed for "MS Windows" drivers.  Anyone else working on mac book here?
<leoncismeck> and booting the live disc to go to "Install" drops me at the desktop, icons are missing and I'm told that there is no hard drive space
<leoncismeck> actually, this could be a problem... parallels may not be expanding the disc properly...
<benste> jordan_U - mzz has been gone ?
<robotti^> mbeierl: but using windows driver for my wireless?
<mzz> benste: still somewhat here
<benste> mzz the problem is that empathy didn't get your nick with TAB :-)
<benste> I already hate this in comparision with pidgin :-)
<benste> mzz: I've searche for updates but my system looks up to date last look 1h ago
<benste> mzz where can I see whether I have RC or Beta ?
<mbeierl> robotti^: is there one?
<maco> benste: if your updates are installed, you have RC
<mzz> benste: what maco said, and I don't know a convenient way to see what you installed from (which might matter here)
<DanThirst> It doesn't look like when i set my time zone in the admin panel for "time and date" it isn't storing it so my clock is losing time.  how do i fix said issue
<maco> DanThirst: are you sure your CMOS battery's not dying?
<robotti^> mbeierl: http://en.opensuse.org/Installation_on_MacBook
<DanThirst> it is
<benste> mzz: who's maco and when did he say what ?
<DanThirst> but the holder is broke as well
<benste> sry :-)
<DanThirst> but trust me there is still a problem
<DanThirst> i don't think its storing the time zone
<mzz> benste: what? sounds like you might need to come back with a saner irc client
<maco> benste: maco is me and she said that here: <maco> benste: if your updates are installed, you have RC
<benste> mzz  I thought lsb_release -a would give somethin useful but it doesn't
<mbeierl> robotti^: sounds like you might be on to something there.  Do you have your OSX install dvd?
<benste> mzz: the couple of IRC bugs is now know by me and launchpad, so all is fine if you know where they are :-)
<robotti^> mbeierl: It is over 15km here
<robotti^> mbeierl: too far away
<robotti^> where to need it?
<benste> mzz: you still have the time to help me ? - so I'll reboot now
<DanThirst> so i'm on my own on this one tonto
<benste> mzz: now I've got 5 updates,some nautilus and some telepathy which is part of empathy as far as ai know
<mbeierl> do you have the Windows drivers for the wireless card?  the page you referenced said you need them and one place to get them is from the OSX install disc.
<mbeierl> robotti^: ^
<benste> mbeierl: who are you talking ?
<benste> sry
<mbeierl> benste: started typing before I remembered to whom I was talking ;)
<robotti^> mbeierl: yes I know. but ubuntu installer does not need them because it copy them over Internet
<DanThirst> Ok, am I not providing enough information why isn't any one attempting to even try and help me ? or this just isn't what you guys care about right now ?
<robotti^> but I can use windows drivers too
<mbeierl> robotti^: when you run the ubuntu live cd - what modules are loaded?  "lsmod" from a terminal - and look if there is one that looks like "bcmXXX" or something that might be able to use your wireless
<mbeierl> robotti^: when booting back into installed Ubuntu, go to a terminal and try "sudo modprobe bcmXXX" (from the output) and see if that wakes up the card
 * thiebaude its quiet today
<cmwslw> is the karmic rc on the USA server yet?
<thiebaude> cmwslw, i dont know, i burned mine yesterday
<leftyfb> did you look?
<leftyfb> thiebaude: the RC wasn't out yesterday
<ck773> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<cmwslw> i ran update-manager -d and it said 9.10 was available
<thiebaude> leftyfb, i know,lol
<cmwslw> but on the readme it still said it was beta
<cmwslw> although beta might mean release candidate too
<leftyfb> cmwslw: look at the iso filename
<mbeierl> updates are starting to come in via apt.  RC must be well pushed out now ;)
<leftyfb> if it says rc, it's rc
<ck773> word
<robotti^> mbeierl: some restricted modules are loaded on install
<cmwslw> leftyb: i'm not downloading the iso, i'm upgrading
<robotti^> mbeierl: I can check installer
<maco> cmwslw: it means someone forgot to change the text
<cmwslw> maco: i know that's a possibility, but are you sure that it is the rc i'm looking at?
<maco> cmwslw: if you checked for updates, it is. the repositories wont have the week-old packages anymore
<ror_> hi, getting loads of dbus error messages while updating, is this normal?
<mbeierl> robotti^: did you try checking for restricted drivers when ubuntu was running after install?
<ror_> http://pastebin.com/f76df6e34
<mbeierl> robotti^: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers/
<cmwslw> has any irc clients with notify-osd support made it into karmic?
<undeconstructed> has anyone else had ridiculously loud audio stream opening noise on karmic?
<cmwslw> i'm hoping notify-osd is actually used more in karmic - programs didn't have time to implement it before jaunty
<sebsebseb> cmwslw: notify-osd isn't part of upstream Gnome
<ror_> shame, one thing that was nice about the old amarok over rhythmbox was the better use of osd
<mbeierl> ror_: just did update here - only gnome-app-install libcairomm-1.0-1 libnautilus-extension1 nautilus nautilus-data telepathy-butterfly to update - and no dbus errors at all.
<mbeierl> undeconstructed: do you have intel sound card? there was a bug/workaround somewhere about pops/clicks and noise on start/stop of audio...
<ror_> hmm, thanks mbeierl; I got this when timer was (approx) "40 mins left" starting from "2hr40"
<ror_> it hasn't stopped my upgrade, it's still going
<ror_> but every 2-3 seconds it logs this error
<undeconstructed> mbeierl: no, some nvidia onboard hda thing...
<mbeierl> ror_: ah - I see you're doing a big update.  I was on alpha->beta->today so there were only 5 updates for me today :)
<ror_> process 28326 in question is chipcardd
<Xgates> The DEV team needs to look at this bug:  458527
<ror_> and there's 2 "chipcardd" processes running, could that be a cause?
<leftyfb> Xgates: the dev team needs to look at a lot of bugs
<ror_> sorry, chipcardd4
<robotti^> mbeierl: I am now on installer
<robotti^> How I know what is that module
<mbeierl> robotti^: lsmod from a terminal - maybe save the output to a usb stick or somewhere
<Xgates> leftyfb: yes they do, even though this might be cosmetic, it sets the tone for how people are going to perceive the distro, as polished or a mess
<mbeierl> robotti^: first look for any that match bcm like "lsmod | grep -i bcm"
<robotti^> mbeierl: or on hardriver_
<ror_> has gnome fixed the "reversed volume slider" bug yet?
<robotti^> mbeierl: I have 30megs fat partition
<robotti^> for configs and screenshots
<ror_> pet peeve of mine; it claimed ot be fixed upstream but never saw it fixed in Jaunty
<mbeierl> robotti^: that ought to do it :)
<ror_> I'mma kick up a fuss if it's still broken in karmic D=
<mbeierl> ror_: you know what would really get people's attention?  If you joined the team and helped push it through ;)
<fbn_> Hi, I can not find some software packets in the new software installation tool. sun-java jdk is not available for example
<fbn_> any reason for that?
<gbrethen> question about ubuntu 9.10 - why does it keep freezing after about 10 mins?  is this a known issue?
<fbn_> do I have to enable some view first?
<ror_> I tried, heck I even downloaded the source before it was fixed upstream but work commitments have been crazy lately
<robotti^> mbeierl: bcm5974
<ror_> so I'd rather just grump at those with more time :p
<fbn_> gbrethen, no, not for me here
<TDJACR> When is the RC out?
<v3trae> TDJACR: motd.
<sebsebseb> TDJACR: It's out
<gbrethen> I have installed it twice now, did an update, but that doesn't seem to remedy the problem.
<thiebaude> fbn_, did you sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk?
<sebsebseb> v3trae: What does that mean?
<fbn_> thiebaude, no, I tried the GUI in Karmic
<mbeierl> robotti^: it looks like that's in the kernel.  try rebooting into the install and from a terminal "sudo modprobe bcm5974"
<v3trae> sebsebseb: read the message of the day? it has the schedule link in it.
<fbn_> thiebaude, Software Center
<thiebaude> fbn_, ahh,ok
<fbn_> thiebaude, I see with apt-cache that sun-java6 is available but Software Center does not show it. Do you see it on your system?
<TDJACR> The website still says beta
<thiebaude> fbn_, i have never seen it in software center, that was 3 days before Oct1
<ck773> the file name says rc
<thiebaude> fbn_, i hope they do include it
<hacknslash> robotti^, are the restricted drivers activated in System > Administration > Hardware drivers ........
<TDJACR> !rc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc
<ror_> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<TDJACR> Topic != MOTD
<robotti^> hacknslash: yes they are on install
<fbn_> thiebaude, I think Software Center only shows "free" software by default
<fbn_> but I did not find any way to select "all"
<robotti^> hacknslash: it is Broadcom STA wireless driver
<gbrethen> not sure why, but after 10mins, the system freezes and I have to do a hard reboot
<ror_> anything in logs that might indicate a problem?
<robotti^> mbeierl: on that restricted driver panel it is Broadcom STA wireless driver
<thiebaude> fbn_, i dont know they show adobe in other section of software center
<mbeierl> robotti^: from install still or after reboot?
<HEIKKI123> Sorry, the page you are looking for was not found
<HEIKKI123> the RC link in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<robotti^> for bcm4311, 4312, 4321, 4322
<hacknslash> System > Administration > Hardware drivers ........actually shows the STA driver as Activated
<robotti^> wait
<robotti^> I must reboot
<TDJACR> Is there a fix for MacBook Pro 5,3 sound yet?
<ror_> linux/ubuntu is disgustingly good; how many people upgrading other OSes can sit on IRC diagnosing any problems while doing it? :o
 * mbeierl suddenly feels the urge to reboot too
<mbeierl> ror_: it ROCKS!
<DanThirst> ror_: why would all of them be able to ?
<DanThirst> Oh i see what your saying ifxing the problem with your os
<DanThirst> well no one has helped me yet :( and i keep telling them there is something wrong
<ror_> well what's wrong DanThirst?
<benste> mzz, I'm back again, strange things happened now, no errors on bootup but the TTy8 indicates that cryptswap is running, I'll post you two pics
<DanThirst> clock wont stay synced
<benste> mzz, Jordan_U: usual boot: http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/7154/dsc00740v.jpg
<ror_> which kind of clock?
<maco> DanThirst: does wont stay synced = always off by the timezone, or drifting? or always says 12:00 on boot?
<ror_> or are we talking cpu clock i.e. core speeds?
<benste> mzz: Jordan_U boot after commenting out the cryptswap part in /etcfastab
<benste> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3219/dsc00743m.jpg
<DanThirst> I don't reboot, yes i know my motherboard battery is dead, but the auto sync for the clock is not working
<ror_> DanThirst, how are you syncing, ntp?
<wildweathel> NTP might need a working motherboard clock.
<durt> DanThirst, you might want to replace ntpdate with ntp.
<DanThirst> it worked find before upgrading to karmic
<ror_> run ntptime, what's your output?
<DanThirst> alright durt thank you
<DanThirst> lemme check
<tiagoboldt> Hi, I have an up to date karmic by my side, and I'm not able to use the wlan0 interface, using the rt61pci driver. I've installed 2.6.29 from kernel-mainline and it works without any problem. From that point on.. nothing. Ideas?
<DanThirst> ntp_gettime() returns code 5 (ERROR)
<DanThirst> nm i'll paste bin it
<DanThirst> http://pastebin.com/d4d05b78e
<DanThirst> i have ntpdate and ntp installed
<DanThirst> could that be the issue
<Deathvalley122> is x11 still enabled?
<Jordan_U> tiagoboldt: What happens when you try to use wireless with the karmic kernel, does wlan0 exist at all?
<tiagoboldt> yup
<benste> @all my camera is detected as music/ media player AND media containing photos, how can I tell nautilus not to see it as music ?
<tiagoboldt> but iwlist scan reports nothing
<Jordan_U> tiagoboldt: Any messages in dmesg?
<tiagoboldt> if I remove the module and insert it again, it finds the network, but only 1 beacon, and then the last beacon time increases and it disapears, reporting nothing else
<v3trae> as far as i know i'm running the 9.1 beta, update manager doesn't say a new build is available for me, does this mean it's already done all the updates when it patches nautilus and what not earlier this morning?
<tiagoboldt> dmesg reports this-> http://pastebin.com/m6f628bc9
<DanThirst> durt: you see my messages?
<DanThirst> ror_: ?
<ror_> not sure DanThirst, what is in your ntp.conf?
<durt> DanThirst, I always thought ntp and ntpdate conflicted each other.
<DanThirst> where is that located
<ror_> durt, maybe, but I have both installed and working ok?
<ror_> erm, /etc/ntp.conf I would guess
<DanThirst> maybe your internal clock is fine so it it isn't and you dont' know :p
<DanThirst> yeah thas where it is ror_
<DanThirst> thank you
<DanThirst> http://pastebin.com/d5208e5e3
<durt> Maybe I'm wrong, but my lappy's cmos battery is dead and just running ntp works for me.
<ror_> you have no server listed!
<ror_> under the line "#you may need a server listed or 2
<ror_> oh wait you have them all at the bottom nvm
<ror_> didn't scroll down far enough, bloody elinks :o
<DanThirst> yeah i have like 10 because it was ticking me off
<DanThirst> it didn't work with 2
<DanThirst> i don't see where its storing the time zone but i think thats the issue,
<DanThirst> i think if i just ditch the conf file and pick ntpdate or ntp it'll prolly fix it
<ror_> you could try that; or try to find out what ERROR(5) refers to
<DanThirst> i'll look and see what that is first
<durt> DanThirst, timezone is a local setting, IIRC 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata' to change that.
<durt> also are you sure you are allowed to contact those servers? for sure ntp.ubuntu.com works.
<benste> Jordan_U: mzz: still here ?
<ror_> "removing ttf-bitstream-vera" < for real? that's my favourite font!
<mzz> benste: only a little bit
<Ademan> is there a way to browse the source code of a project hosted on launchpad? (xsplash in this case)
<benste> mzz: so your adivse was to look into something next after commenting it out right ? - where whould i look for what - you got the pics ?
<mzz> benste: pastebin /etc/crypttab iirc
<G_A_C>  <durt> DanThirst, I always thought ntp and ntpdate conflicted each other. - I don't think so, they somewhat complement each other; ntpdate will do a one-off set of your system clock to match that of your target, no questions asked while ntp (or at least ntpd) runs constantly to keep your clock in sync with tiny steps
<ror_> ok, brb restarting cos my upgrade has finally finished, wish me luck! (in particular I've unblacklisted my wireless card which always ran really really slow on the kernel modules in gutsy and I've been manually recompiling every kernel since! gonna try the supplied ones again)
<benste> mzz:
<benste> # <target name>	<source device>		<key file>	<options>
<benste> cryptswap1 /dev/sda6 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<benste> that's all
<mzz> this'd probably go better if I still had cryptsetup installed myself, but hang on
<benste> mzz: looking at the screenshots it looks like cryptswap is working without fstab entry
<benste> no prob
<mzz> benste: I don't follow. Do you mean you still get those complaints at boot even after commenting out the swap line in fstab?
<benste> no i don't get those comments but pre commenting out TTY8 looked like this:
<benste> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/7154/dsc00740v.jpg
<benste> and after it looked like http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3219/dsc00743m.jpg
<mzz> benste: neither is problematic. What was the actual problem again?
<robotti^> hacknslash: Hello!
<benste> mzz: the problem was that I got those messages, and boottime seemed to be long
<roj> hi i'm trying to install karmic 9.10 from the live cd. I have an nvidia 7600gs GPU but when it boots into x to get the desktop my monitor goes out of range, any ideas?
<hacknslash> robotti^, hi
<mzz> benste: I'm confused. I saw a screenshot earlier about failure to enable swap and having to hit esc for a recovery console. I was assuming that was preventing boot.
<benste> roj: did you already install nvidia restricted modules or not ?
<mzz> benste: also, how large is that swap partition?
<roj> no this is from the live cd, i have nothing installed on the pc yet
<benste> mzz: NO it's not preventing boot, it just slows down and gives this message 5 or 6 times
<roj> its a clean install
<roj> i can't get to an x session to install the restricted drivers
<robotti^> hacknslash: wait a second
<hacknslash> robotti^, okay
<benste> roj you don't need X-session to install restricted :-)
<benste> roj: I guess you saw the white ubuntu logo and afterwards it was out of range ?
<roj> i tried changing the f6 options to boot vga=791 but that just changed the framebuffer
<roj> yes thats right benste
<DanThirst> any idea how often the time gets updated?
<roj> is there a way to do a text based install?
<robotti^> hacknslash: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5d2ffcc4 <-- without wireless
<ror> wow, almost painless!
<ror> and I no longer have to manually connect to my router every boot! woohoo
<benste> mzz: you explained to me earlier that without cryptswap my data woun't be save, but my 2nd screenshot with uncommented crypt entry in fstab looks like it has been started anyway doesn't it ?
<robotti^> hacknslash: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4687f5d9 <-- and with wireless
<robotti^> hacknslash: and on installed system I do not have network
<jdahm> How stable is Karmic Koala for everyday use?
<robotti^> I am not sure what is that module should load on installed system
<benste> roj: do you have wired or wirelss connection ?
<roj> wired
<mzz> benste: the encryption part did start, but you should not have any swap active currently (check using "free -m" or something)
<jdahm> is there a bugtracker I can see what tickets are still outstanding?
<DanThirst> jdahm:  so far i haven't had any problems other than my clock >_>
<hacknslash> robotti^, i'm reading the pastebin
<DanThirst> this has been 3 or 4 days
<DanThirst> i upgraded from 9.04
<benste> mzz:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<benste> Mem:          2517       1290       1227          0         60        784
<benste> -/+ buffers/cache:        444       2073
<benste> Swap:            0          0          0
<mzz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BUGabundo> benste: pastebin please
<jdahm> benste: PLEASE DON"T PASTE IN THE CHANNEL
<benste> :-)
<benste> just thought 3 lines would be ok
<DanThirst> nope
<mzz> benste: so you currently don't have any swap, but the encryption bits still happen (you just don't actually use the provided encrypted block device anymore)
<DanThirst> any thing over 1 isn't ok
<jdahm> benste: sorry to yell ;)
<mzz> benste: I told you to turn that off because I was assuming it wasn't booting (the device never became available)
<benste> mzz you'r right just dicovered that Ive got no swap anymore ;-) ROFL
<mzz> benste: if it *is* booting, just a bit more slowly, there's a few things that could cause that: you're bottlenecked by cpu, io or entropy. And I'm guessing it's the last one.
<mzz> benste: err, wait. It's already using /dev/urandom, so it's actually not entropy.
<robotti^> hacknslash: what you think?
<mzz> benste: which leaves cpu or io. How large is that swap partition?
<benste> mzz: what's entropy ? - for me the whole problem looks like it's trying to get the swap before it is crypted
<benste> mzz: swap is 3 Gb
<mzz> benste: that's about twice as much as I'd have, but that's just me. Easiest way to find out what's actually slow might be to install bootchart and reboot (with swap re-enabled in fstab)
<jdahm> DanThirst: uh, does printing to postscript printers work for you from GTK apps?
<benste> mzz apt-get install bootchart ?
<jdahm> DanThirst: the bugtracker https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic says thats broken still
<mzz> benste: entropy's innocent, it's already using /dev/urandom. It's "randomness", which systems can run out of, requiring you to do random things like use the keyboard/mouse to refill the pool.
<mzz> benste: and yes.
<DanThirst> i only have one gtk app that i really use, and i don't even print really that often
<mzz> benste: if it was using /dev/random instead of /dev/urandom it'd block if it ran out of randomness.
<hacknslash> robotti^, did you ubuntu install use the bwcutter app
<roj> i have a wired connection benste
<robotti^> hacknslash: yes
<benste> mzz just install and reboot ?
<benste> with enabled swap
<robotti^> hacknslash: Or I think so
<mzz> benste: that's what I said, yes, iirc.
<robotti^> hacknslash: but I think it does not work on final install
<benste> roj, you'll see options in the boot menu below to switch to a text based install as far as I remember - or try CTRL + ALT F1 when your're out of range - I'll be away for some mins , just rebooting
<robotti^> I do not have network on when booted hardrive
<roj> ok thanks
<robotti^> broadcom 43**
<hacknslash> robotti^, just a sec
<benste> mzz: does bootchart have a gui '?
<robotti^>  Card Type:AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x8D)  Firmware Version:Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.91.19)
<benste> mzz: I'll reboot now
<DanThirst> ok not exactly sure what i did, but it looks like its working now!
<DanThirst> and turns out this other clock is a minute off :P
<benste1> mzz: I'm back again - where can I find the logs of bootchart ?
<mzz> benste1: run "bootchart<tab>" iirc
<ror> DanThirst, I've missed some of the convo but it may have been that your clock was too far out for ntptime but ntpdate sorted it?
<mzz> benste1: or pybootchart. Either should be able to generate an image.
<hacknslash> robotti^, what shows if you type ifconfig in a terminal
<benste1> mzz what the is iirc - you repeated that word now the 3rd time or so
<DanThirst> no it was only 5mins behind
<mzz> benste1: "if I recall correctly". I haven't had to use these tools recently.
<DanThirst> i think it was a bad config file, or maybe one of the two ntp packages weren't correct for karmic
<benste1> mzz thx - guess you meant pybootchartgui
<robotti^> hacknslash: when?
<DanThirst> becaues i removed them and reinstalled them and removed the conf file after that it started working
<DanThirst> because *
<robotti^> hacknslash: If networking is working, there is eth1 and ip
<robotti^> if not, there is no interface
<ror> ah ok, well glad you got it working
<G_A_C> DanThirst: if your hardware clock is broken, the best thing to do is set the timezone right, have a startup job that runs ntpdate (one off sync, will set your clock regardless of how far out it is) and then starts the ntp daemon which runs in the background but will only change the clock by about a minute at a time
<robotti^> hacknslash: and when it is not working I cannot load that restricted driver
<benste1> mzz: pybootchartgui: error: insufficient arguments, expected at least one path.
<G_A_C> then while your system is up and running your clock can't drift too far off the ntpd reference clocks, but if you do shut it down then ntpdate will take care of making sure it's set correctly during the bootup process
<mzz> benste1: /var/log/bootchart/something iirc
<linuxguy2009> What exactly does RC mean? Does it mean its finished but just not officially released or what?
<mzz> linuxguy2009: "release candidate"
<DanThirst> G_A_C: thats a cool idea that is way to much work to do, see sounds a lot like going and getting a battery to fix the whole issue.  and this machine doesn't ever get shut off unless power goes out
<linuxguy2009> mzz: yeah I know what the letters mean. But I mean what does that mean?
<maco> linuxguy2009: RC is like "if nobody finds a release-critical bug in this, this is it"
<G_A_C> that's a good point, a battery would fix it also...why do I always overlook the simple things? :)
<linuxguy2009> maco: ah ok cool.
<benste1> mzz: looks really nice shoul i pastebin the image for you ?
<mzz> linuxguy2009: "candidate" for "release"-ing. If nothing critical is found it'd be released as is.
<hacknslash> robotti^, i have followed these instructions for two mates and found the problem after half a dozen steps, http://swik.net/broadcom+Ubuntu, I have not followed them all the way to the end
<robotti^> hacknslash: and what is problem?
<linuxguy2009> Has there ever been any critical bugs in past release RC images?
<benste1> mzz: this image shows me that I would have had an overall boot time of 80 s ? - this can't be true
<linuxguy2009> Or is it pretty rare?
<robotti^> hacknslash: I have installed that B43-fwcutter
<mzz> benste1: iirc you can upload the file in /var/log/bootchart/
<mzz> benste1: (it's probably smaller than the image)
<benste1> i'll do
<hacknslash> robotti^, after the reboot do you have a choice of restricted drivers to activate
<mzz> benste1: and it starts running shortly after the linux kernel takes over from grub, and keeps going for a while after you log in
<robotti^> hacknslash: it does not activate. I have tested
<benste1> mzz I'll upload the iamge as this is 3 times smaller than the log
<robotti^> hacknslash: it only activates on install
<robotti^> but not on when system is installed
<mzz> odd, I thought the log was compressed and not too huge
<mzz> oh well
<DanThirst> alright thanks for all the help guys
<DanThirst> later ya'll
<benste1> mzz : http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/1420/vaiofe31mkarmic20091022.png
<lamalex> Does anyone have a good alternate dvd player? im getting bit by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdnav/+bug/445980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445980 in libdvdnav "totem 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 crashes when playing DVD video: crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,New]
<robotti^> hacknslash: I can try that configuring
<benste1> mzz : and i'll have to relog again, cause my panels dissapeared after replacing compiz cause of a crash
<Jordan_U> lamalex: vlc
<lamalex> Jordan_U: does vlc support menus?
<Jordan_U> lamalex: Yes
<lamalex> rad
<lamalex> thanks
<hacknslash> robotti^, is the network manager wireless option checked
<linuxguy2009> Is there an RC of netbook-remix yet?
<benste1> mzz: here I am once again - got the image ?
<mzz> benste1: I wonder what that 6 seconds sleep during a resume attempt is for
<genii> Probably to sync
<benste1> mzz: i dunnow
<benste1> :-)
<mzz> benste1: other than that nothing really stands out, it's just doing a ton of io (I'm assuming your hd isn't *that* fast)
<benste1> mzz it's only a 5600
<benste1> my next one will get  a 7200 one but this one is 3 years old now and as student ...
<mzz> benste1: you can try without encrypted swap just to see if it makes a difference (comment out the line in /etc/crypttab, replace /dev/main/cryptswap1 with the actual partition in /etc/fstab, and run mkswap on the actual partition after cryptsetup is done with it (I forgot the command for that, but a reboot would also do it))
<mzz> benste1: but I think the encrypted swap is mostly innocent (costing you a few seconds or so but nothing insanely huge) and it's mainly just boot not liking slowish drives much
<robotti^> hacknslash: when I try load those modules
<robotti^> hacknslash: it just say no such module
<robotti^> hacknslash: module name is wl
<hacknslash> robotti^, i gotta go fetch my son, back in a bit, then we can check this out, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show
<hacknslash> robotti^, okay
<benste1> mzz: so i'll disable encrypted swap first
<robotti^> hacknslash: I think that is reason why not wireless does not initialize
<hacknslash> yea
<hacknslash> robotti^, hope to be back soon
<benste1> mzz: there is no /dev/main
<benste1> dir
<mzz> benste1: sorry, meant /dev/mapper/
<benste1> mzz and cryptswap file within is empty
<mzz> benste1: err, don't edit that
<mzz> benste1: I said "replace /dev/main/cryptswap1 with the actual partition in /etc/fstab"
<benste1> which would be what ?
<benste1> need the fstab again ?
<mzz> benste1: I meant "open /etc/fstab in a text editor, locate the text "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" in it, and replace that text with the actual partition name (/dev/sdsomething)"
<benste1> but which is the actual partiotion sda6 ?
<benste1> take a look at http://pastebin.com/m4f4edd07
<mzz> fstab doesn't know, that's why you have to edit it in the first place
<mzz> crypttab does have that name
<benste1> /dev/sda6
<benste1> so ones again for lunatics - where should i place sda6 ?
<benste1> mzz ?
<benste1> sry got it now
<mzz> benste1: if you're this confused by all this consider just leaving it all alone
<mzz> or finding someone who has the time to explain to you how all the bits and pieces fit together
<benste1> maybe it's just a bit late
<benste1> but I'll try i just understood it - time brings wisdom :-)
<benste1> mzz now my fstab is changed
<benste1> I've made a copy of the original line and commented the old one
<benste1> now rebooting ?
<benste1> mzz ?
<mzz> benste1: unless you remember how to tell cryptsetup to release the actual partition: yes
<mzz> benste1: you probably need to run mkswap on the actual partition, but I don't recommend trying that before cryptsetup lets go of the device
<benste> mzz: I've got a sawp now and no errors :-9
<benste> but I huess it's not encrypted now right ?
<mzz> benste: the messages should've gone away, but I don't expect it to help boot time all that much.
<mzz> benste: correct
<benste> maybe a bit but I'm about to look into boot things
<mzz> benste: personally I turned the encryption back off because I wanted hibernate to work
<benste> so hibernation will work if I'll turn off ?
<mzz> benste: last time I checked it won't resume if your swap is encrypted (which makes sense)
<benste> mzz: mine woun't hibernate anyway :-)
<benste> now the cahrt looks very different
<benste> the 5 sec at begginning disapeared
<benste> I'll post you
<mzz> I don't know what that delay is. It might be worth a bug
<lamalex> Hi people, I'm trying to play a dvd, totem crashes when I try to play it (known bug) but vlc won't play it either!
<benste> mzz should be filed against which packet ?
<benste> mzz - by the way where are you from ?
<benste> mzz - sry the waiting time is still there
<benste> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3305/vaiofe31mkarmic20091023.png
<benste> but all in all the period is shorter
<bp0> what is Marvell Dove?
<robotti^> it does not work :(
<benste> mzz: If I recall correctly I#m now in the position that home is encrypted, but may be decrypted by a professional who may find an decryption key in swap right ?
<wgb> Hi! My Ubuntu 9.10 RC alternate install hangs at 26% under "Finishing Installation". Any suggested solutions?
<mzz> benste: yes, but I'd expect that to be hard. Easier would be fishing some random document that ended up being swapped out out of swap.
<mzz> benste: I wouldn't expect the encryption key to make it to swap most of the time (unless you hibernate)
<benste> ok so i'll finish for today, I'll write a blogpost asap about it, and may consider a to file a bug
<benste> should I mention you somewhere there ? - cause for me it looks like you're the expert here who did the work from remote on my machine :-)
<mzz> benste: I decided just having my homedir encrypted is good enough for my needs, since anyone who *really* wants my data can just wait until I'm using the laptop and then steal it (without giving me the time to lock it)
<maco> does firefox lack an icon in the menu for any of you?
<maco> same quesiton again for kubuntu users?
<BUGabundo> maco: yes
<maco> (i'm using kubuntu and i dont know if this is just on kubuntu or everywhere)
 * BUGabundo waves gnome flag
<mzz> benste: and/or threaten me with violence until I give up the password
<benste> :-) I'm sure my sisters woun't do :-)
<mzz> maco: I see a firefox icon (using gnome)
<BUGabundo> err I don't even see Firefox in there :(
<benste> mzz: should I mention you in my blogpost, or link something of you ?
<BUGabundo> just minefieled
<mzz> benste: shrug, I don't mind either way
<maco> i have the "icon not found" icon in kubuntu
<mzz> benste: I don't have a pretty site for people to link to currently
 * mzz needs to grow one of those
<AaronMT> Is the 9.10rc out?
<brian_> is there any advantage or anythin  differant between the beta thats been upgraded or the rc that was realesed today
<BUGabundo> AaronMT: yes
<AaronMT> url?
<benste> mzz: that's like me, I just use an odd blogger template writing there for fun but my friend made me to write english and register to ubuntuwebblogs.org :-)
<AaronMT> found it
<benste> mzz: so if you don't like, I just thank you here for the great chat which lets a t least flow away this error
<benste> mzz have a good night if you're in CET like me
<mzz> that I am
<benste> :-)
<benste> so it's late for you too
<benste> mzz - you're not from germany ?
<brian_> is there any reason to do a fresh install of the RC or just update
<benste> brian_: from 9.04 or from BEta ?
<lamalex> anyoen able to play dvds on karmic?
<BUGabundo> !rc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc
<benste> lamalex: you need to install w32codecs and libdvdcss2 which is in medibuntu
<BUGabundo> !daily | AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> humm wait
<BUGabundo> releases.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> that's it
<AaronMT> I already found it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/rc/
<brian_> benste, from the beta
<lamalex> benste: i have libdvdcss2 (you dont need medibuntu, i dont know why everyone thinks you do)
<wgb> Any reason why my Ubuntu 9.10 RC alternate install should hang at 26% under "Finishing Installation" when it's creating userdirectories etc.
<benste> !medibuntu | lamalex
<ubottu> lamalex: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lamalex> i know what medibuntu /is/
<benste> I didn't know that you knwo :-)
<lamalex> but you dont need it for libdvdcss
<benste> lamalex: thought this would be for copy protetion - I've installed those and DVDs are working now
<AaronMT> I'm getting 8mb/sec off this link http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<lamalex> benste: i think there's a bug in the vlc package
<AaronMT> mit ftw
<benste> brian_: there are about 3 updates or so between beta and RC, so I guess no need for full install
<benste> lamalex: y ?
<benste> why ?
<benste> lamalex: VLC is working fine with DVD for me too - but I prefer to use gxine
<Jeruvy> AaronMT: you should use a bittorrent client for speed.
<benste> only totem seems to have some problems rendering the image of the video
<AaronMT> Jeruvy: Too many leechers
<benste> lamalex: but I'll leave now - in my opnione just install those three packages (3rd is restricted-nonfree) and you'll be don
<benste> ew
<robotti^> me need help
<robotti^> :D
<benste> Good Night everybody
<robotti^> good night
<benste> !robotti^ | benste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about robotti^
<benste> !robotti | benste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about robotti
<benste> :-)
<robotti^> hah
<robotti^> benste: :D
<robotti^> I do not have wireless networking on Karmic Koala
<Varth> I'm trying to update to the RC from the beta, and it's failing because it's 404-ing on some of the packages. Is anyone else having this problem?
<MightyTweek> Varth: try a different mirror
<robotti^> maybe I should download that latest rc
<robotti^> should I use 64-bit or 32-bit karmik koala?
<robotti^> on my macbook?
<TDJACR> robotti^: 64
<robotti^> thank you
<TDJACR> No problemm
<robotti^> only thinking, because I am not sure about restricted drivers
<BUGabundo> robotti^: how much ram?
<robotti^> 2g. But planning to expanding to 4
<robotti^> I have now installed snow leopard, I have also installed Karmic Koala beta. Networking does not work.
<robotti^> on karmic koala
<BUGabundo> robotti^: go with 64bits then
<mzz> huh, my virtualbox shared folders won't mount ("protocol error", guest and host both karmic). Anyone seen that?
<Cynthia> I'm trying to find a bug report related to this Totem bug I have, but can't think of the right words to look for. Basically, Totem, 2 files in playlist, start playing both, and it stops at 0:00 on the second file, refusing to play. Any ideas, or confirmations of this bug?
<Barridus> hey all, anyone might have a clue as to why grub2 or w/e no longer counts down and boots ubuntu by default (the other os is xp), it just sits at grub waiting for me to pick one ever since some updates i think
<mzz> argh, that's just bizarre
<mzz> apparently something expands "mount -t vboxsf blah /mnt" to "mount -t vboxsf /home/me/blah /mnt" because my current working dir is /home/me and it has a blah folder
<u-foka> Hy! Anyone has the issue that totem plays video files when opened with it's open dialog, but freezes when opened from the players command line (from nautilus for ex)
<Kajros> i am currently having issues with Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 beta loading.  When I try to run it from a live usb it gets to the loading screen and after about a minute gooes to a black screen saying something about Fatal module error.  What may be the problem?
<wirechief> Kajros does it pass the integrity check ? of the media ?
<mzz> u-foka: I've had it freeze when opening a second video file without restarting totem (but I can't really reproduce it at will)
<mzz> u-foka: I'll try its file/open instead of nautilus to see if that makes a difference
<robotti^> are there mac users?
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-23
<Kajros> Doing integrity check on another computer real quick
<u-foka> mzz, yes, i did exactly that as i say above, and when I open file from totem it works!
<vistakiller> where is the release note for rc ubuntu?
<vistakiller> anyone have a link?
<Kajros> The integrity check won't run correctly so I'm guessing need to try to redo the live usb
<habanany> vistakiller   http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<vistakiller> thanks :D
<vistakiller> i want for the ubuntu-gr site for the news
<robotti^> habanany: how about windows 7 killer?
<u-foka> windows7killer     http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso
<u-foka> :D:D
<habanany> vistakiller  this is all i found http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<n00dle> Has anyone got the network manager PPTP plugin to work?
<vistakiller> i have found only this
<vistakiller> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<vistakiller> but this is for the bugs
<vistakiller> but i found for xubuntu and kubuntu
<Bacon> If I install the beta on my computer will I be able to upgrade it to the final when it comes out?
<durt> Bacon, yes
<Bacon> Is there still problem with the intel moble chipset
<Jordan_U> Bacon: Yes
<Bacon> Will this be resolved in time for the final?
<n00dle> brb...
<Jordan_U> Bacon: No, Intel will not support 9.10 and the driver is proprietary so there is nothing Ubuntu devs can do :(
<Jordan_U> Bacon: That is, only the Poulsbo driver
<Bacon> So wait then why was there not a problem with it in 9.04
<Jordan_U> Bacon: Because Intel supports Poulsbo for 9.04, but they won't update the driver to work with the new Xorg or Kernel in 9.10
<Bacon> Well that's bad news :(
<edwindoebler> hi, i can't login to a fresh 9.10 install on a virtualbox VM
<edwindoebler> it says "authentication failed"
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: You are sure you typed the password correctly?
<edwindoebler> yeah, this is about the 3rd try
<edwindoebler> i usually use gentoo, but i'm giving ubuntu a try
<n00dle> Nevermind, I did get it working. *Phew!*
<u-foka> edwindoebler, maybe keyboard layout difference between your live session at installation and your final system?
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Try typing your username or anything else that will let you see what characters are actually being entered
<u-foka> you can reset your password
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: input seemed to be fine, i selected "other" then typed my user in
<u-foka> edwindoebler, pm my if you need help to do it
<edwindoebler> u-foka: i booted the install disk into repair mode, and i've got a term.  on one of the other trys (on 9.04) i reset the pw from rescue mode and it didn't help
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Can you log in at a tty? ( ctrl+alt+F1 )
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: if i do ctrl+alt+f1 it sends me to my gentoo's tty1 (virtualbox running in my normal gentoo install)
<edwindoebler> i don't know how to make virtualbox send a ctrl+alt+f1
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Try booting in single user mode then using "su" to test authentication
<MightyTweek> edwindoebler: I think host+F1 should work (i.e. right ctrl-F1)
<edwindoebler> O
<edwindoebler> whoops
<edwindoebler> I'll give both a shot
<muszek> hi... I'm about to make a clean install of karmic on my lappy (it's been a few years and I've accumulated some mess... plus I want ext4).  I want to backup an entire filesystem to my home server (running ubuntu as well).  can somene please recommend a solution?  right now I'm thinking of simply copying files over ftp...
<u-foka> edwindoebler, right ctrl+f1-7 works inside virtualbox for my :)
<Jordan_U> muszek: Do you want a bootable image or just your documents?
<ror> don't forget conf files too!
<muszek> Jordan_U: most of all I want to back up all files (stuff from /home, /var, /etc and everything else just to be safe).
<rob0> Lowest overhead in network terms, pipe tar -c to nc and nc on the listening end
<edwindoebler> btw, i'm really liking full-disk encryption and lvm support
<edwindoebler> that was a PITA to set up in gentoo
<ror> hmm, since upgrading, my firefox "drop down url bar" no longer drops down!
<ror> it used to display recently access favourites
<muszek> rob0: were you talking to me?
<edwindoebler> okay well host+f* works
<bp0> i tried to create a bootable usb with the desktop amd64 image and unetbootin, but it fails to boot
<bp0> what could be the problem
<bp0> the beta image works fine
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: i can't get a single user mode prompt, nothing shows up at the grub screen, just times out and boots
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Hold shift during boot
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: okay, trying
<edwindoebler> and i've trying logging in at a tty, and i still get 'login incorrect'
<u-foka> edwindoebler, grub now shows the menu if you hold down the shift key in boot time
<ror> ubuntu 9.10 seems way way faster than 9.04, is there any particular reason for this?
<wes32> is the ppa: link for software sources new to 9.10 or have I not been noticing it for years?
<wes32> ror: a special focus was made on bootup and bootdown speeds, in combination with a new grub and ext4
<wes32> but without the broken English ^
<ror> it's more the general runnign speed, firefox loading etc I'm finding fast
<ror> perhaps it's just forced me to a different nvidia module or something?
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Does your /etc/shadow look OK?
<wes32> could be a lot of things, but a new nvidia driver tends to help as well
<wes32> I don't know whether 9.04 was particularly slow for you or 9.10 is just that little bit faster, as 9.04 wasn't the slowest of operating systems either
<wes32> I do notice the speed bump as well, though
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: i'm booting into rescue mode now
<bjsnider> often going back to default themes and desktop settings makes things fastger
<edwindoebler> @ recovery menu, should i select root?
<wes32> I'd blame fragmentation of the hard drive, but we all know that'd be silly ;)
<konam> mmm
<konam> i've been trying to install karmic since yesterday on my pretty standard pc where I've always been able to install ubuntu, with karmic i can't
<Jordan_U> konam: What happens when you try to install?
<wes32> konam: can you be more specific?
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Yes
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: alright, i ran passwd [usr] ... trying to log in now
<konam> tried the live version and alternate, the live version is broken, metacity ( or whatever) crashes all the time and the installer won't even show up
<Jordan_U> konam: Have you tried the RC?
<wes32> konam: this is the beta version, right?
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: yeah, that didn't work. getting back to the root prompt now.
<konam> yeah, it's the beta, i couldn't find the RC yesterday
<ror> if I had error messages during the upgrade process, which package should I list it under?
<konam> i can install the alternate and the grub takes a few seconds to show up ad it won't boot up
<Jordan_U> konam: Can you try the RC, and please be more specific ( when it "won't boot up" does it freeze, reboot, show an error message? )
<konam> ok, i will try the RC, that was the one that i was waiting for
<konam> but it's the norm for the new grub to take a few seconds before showing up?
<konam> also, grub didn't show the option to choose windows...
<konam> even though it was recognized during installation
<konam> :|
<edwindoebler> i'm still lost.  back at the root prompt, what else should i do?
<ror> scroll mouse wheel no longer changes desktop 'viewport' deliberate change or just a config change I've missed?
<u-foka> edwindoebler, can you su <username> from the root prompt?
<cwillu> ror, misfeature (imo) that's been fixed recently :)
<sdg> I'm going to attempt to boot Karmic from a digital camera.
<edwindoebler> yes, prompt changes to $
<sdg> That's if I ever manage to get the ISO burnt.
<u-foka> that isn't seems good
<sdg> The USB startup disk creator keeps stalling.
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Have you checked that your /etc/shadow looks right?
<u-foka> you should have a simlar prompt that root has
<wes32> ohhhhh, add-apt-repository
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: it seems to be similar to my gentoo install -- my username has a bunch of characters after :
<Cynthia> edwindoebler: those characters are your current directory
<wes32> that's sexy :)
<ror> cwillu, ok cool. Actually it was kinda annoying because it would often trigger when you were "in" other applications
<ror> especially if you were near edge of screen
<ror> I flick my scroll wheel oftne out of habit, not actually wanting to use the second viewport
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Do those characters start with $6$ ?
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: yes
<wes32> i'm surprised I had not read anything about add-apt-repository yet, it's quite handy :)
<bp0> has anyone succeeded in building a bootable usb with the new amd64 image and unbootin?
<bp0> *unetbootin
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Set your password to something simple like "password" and check that what ends up in /etc/shadow matches the output from: perl -e 'print crypt( "password", '\''$6$salt'\'' );')
<McShane> If I'm going from 9.04 to 9.10, would I be better off wiping my current root partition and install a new one with the boot CD, as opposed to doing an in-place upgrade?
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: sorry, minus that last ')' so: perl -e 'print crypt( "password", '\''$6$salt'\'' );'
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: I need to leave now but I'll be back in a few hours if you have any questions
<Jordan_U> ~
<edwindoebler> thanks
<mzz> wes32: same here, although half or so of the repositories I was previously adding were for newer versions than available in jaunty, so it turns out I don't really use it much yet :)
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: Another thing to consider is that if vbox is setting the hardware clock wrong your password may be expiring immediately / authentication failing because the date is not sane
<u-foka> Jordan_U, does ubuntu has password expiring enabled by default??
<menzza> Hello ! Im searching for a laptop/notebook with more power than those acer aspire machines etc...and it should work great with linux
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: typing 'date' shows the correct time
<BluesKaj> menzza, I have one of those acers, karmic works great on it
<BluesKaj> aamof , mine's an elcheapo extensa acer
<menzza> BluesKaj: with the Atom processor?
<BluesKaj> menzza, you know ,I never bothered checking the cpu ,... I originally bought it mainly for travel...both wife and i are retired , and we thought it would be fine email and surfing while on the road in hotels etc
<rob0> I'm out of the old-style notebook world. The netbooks are more what I want a portable machine for. But anyway, what you do, check out something you like, then Google it.
<menzza> BluesKaj: okey
<rob0> If your Google results show someone installing a Linux on it, read up, see what worked and what didn't.
<sdg> usb-creator has stalled at 81% :(
<sdg> I'll try unetbootin then
<BluesKaj> menzza, Intel Pentium dual-core T4200 processor...whatever nickname they have for that cpu
<menzza> BluesKaj: yepp
<Jordan_U> menzza: http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=28 http://dell.com/ubuntu
<eternal_p> evening all...quick question...I am sitting right beside my dual N router...when I connect on G, everything is fine, when I connect on N, I get an IP address but cannot browse/do anything
<Heikki123> haha, i made a video of a bug online
<Heikki123> lol http://dyn.fi/crash/crash-with-nautilus-and-fileroller.html
<lucas_> how can i stop ubuntu turnin my laptop sound card on and off every 5 seconds?
<lucas_> i can understand that developers what ubuntu to use less battery but for some laptops like mine, do a stupid sound everytime the sound card turns on back again... its really enoyin
<tonyyarusso> Are contacts shared between Empathy and Evolution in Karmic?
<stpere> lucas_: sec
<lucas_> k thanks stpere
<stpere> what sound card do you have?
<stpere> HDA?
<lucas_> stpere: yes
<SpacePigeon> hi
<SpacePigeon> my update-manager froze when I clicked Upgrade (to Karmic Beta)
<stpere> lucas_: write 0 in /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<stpere> echo 0 > /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<sdg> lucas_: Play music.
<stpere> yes
<sdg> lucas_: That's my solution.
<stpere> sdg: that's cheating :)
<lucas_> stpere: im tryin it ill come back
<stpere> why come back?
<stpere> I mean, why leaving? :)
<stpere> lol
<SpacePigeon> is this frequent?
<stpere> SpacePigeon: I suppose you have applied every update to your current release?
<SpacePigeon> stpere, yeah, the freezing ceased now, thanks
<Deathvalley122> hmm
<SpacePigeon> I guess it was downloading the agreement
<Deathvalley122> I can't get the usb to detect my devices in vbox :(
<lucas_> didny work... ive wrote 0 and it rewrite it 10
<lucas_> Deathvalley122: try vbox repositories
<Deathvalley122> erm
<Deathvalley122> lol
<SpacePigeon> its stuck again.. lord
<Deathvalley122> I am on the latest version
<stpere> lucas_: it's set back at every boot
<stpere> you need to place it somewhere in your boot script
<stpere> it'S a virtual file
<lucas_> stpere: how do i do that?
<stpere> place that command in /etc/rc.local
<lucas_> Deathvalley122: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads ubuntu comes with vbox ose, thats a free version not the "real" one
<stpere> before the exit 0
<lucas_> stpere: smart guy, how was it? echo 0 ...
<stpere> echo 0 > /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<Deathvalley122> lol lucas_ ... I am not on ose
<lucas_> Deathvalley122: did u use virtual box repositories?
<Barridus> my grub2 doesn't autolaunch ubuntu, it just sits and waits for my direction.  anyone know about how to resolve that?  i knew how to in the old grub, but this one is complicated
<Heikki123> is it a good or a bad thing to make videos out of bugs? like this other one http://dyn.fi/crash/icons-disappearing-nautilus.html
<Heikki123> and post them to launchpad
<lucas_> Barridus: sudo grub-update && sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
<Barridus> that will add a countdown thingy?
<Barridus> lucas_ ^
<ror> since upgrading I can't play any wmv files, both totem and vlc complain. I have video-codecs-nonfree etc installed :\
<lucas_> Barridus: u can go back to the previous version of grub... sudo apt-get install grub -y && sudo grub-update && sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<sblunix> Hey guys, quick question (not an actual problem)
<Barridus> lucas_ i'm ok with trying to modify the new grub, i'd rather keep the software "stock"
<lucas_> Barridus: then i have no idea...
<sblunix> I had Ubuntu Karmic Beta installed, I just ran update manager and it did some updates, would those updates sortof "Upgrade" me to Karmic RC?
<Deathvalley122> no lucas_ I installed it with a deb file I am the version of 3.0.8 r53138
<stpere> sblunix: yup
<Barridus> i don't know enough about this to fill out a bug report
<stpere> sblunix: no need to reinstall
<lucas_> Deathvalley122: man grub2
<sblunix> stpere: alrighty, cool, ty, and I'll update to Karmic When it's officially released
<sblunix> stpere: I mean I won't need to reinstall when it's officially released
<stpere> yes
<HoopyCat> sblunix:  keep doing updates regularly, and it'll "automagically" become 9.10 when it's released
<lucas_> sblunix: nope... if u install update ur ubuntu will be up to date...
<ror> ah it's prolly related to the upgrade disabling medibuntu sources, I'll re-do that :)
<Heikki123> =)
<sblunix> Yay :D I love when Ubuntu does things automagically for me
<Barridus> karmic is pretty rad, imo
<Deathvalley122> lol
<Deathvalley122> I wouldn't know
<Deathvalley122> yet
<stpere> Barridus: get off my lawn kid :)
<stpere> kids these days with all those expressions :)
<HoopyCat> sblunix:  (techie answer: as far as updates go, the subsystem that handles that knows versions by the names, and all it (and the repository) knows is "jaunty", "karmic", etc.  alpha vs. beta vs. release is merely a state of mind.  :-)
<sblunix> HoopyCat: Ok sweet, and my version names are all karmic, so, tis all good for me...
<Barridus> heh kid?  XD
<Barridus> i'll learn ya XD
<Barridus> ok i digress, soz
<ror> sweeeet! the volume slider went back to veritical:D
<stpere> Barridus: kidding of course
<ror> life is good again
<Barridus> me too
<ubox> how come the screen brightness is sometimes set really low when i resume
<ransom> has anyone else had problems with the getting the correct icon set to load in RC?
<ubox> rc?
<ransom> release candidate
<rob0> radio-controlled
<Jon5000> Anyone on here know much about citrix xenapp receiver?
<bp0> anyone watching nbc right now? good mac commercials about windows 7....
<bp0> funny
<Jon5000> Also, what's the lowdown on the difference btwn beta and rc?  In other words should I move from beta to rc or just wait for the release?
<McShane> the difference is just a matter of updated packages. If you've updated your beta in the past few days, you're already running the release candidate.
<bp0> "release candidate" means that this is the release set unless there are major problems
<bp0> *supposed to mean, anyway
<Jon5000> Got it. Thx. Any familiarity with citrix?
<HoopyCat> Jon5000:  if you're on karmic (and running updates regularly), you're on the "latest", whether alpha, beta, release candidate, release, point release, etc :-)
<cmwslw> uh oh, this sounds bad
<cmwslw> i was upgrading to the karmic rc, and while upgrading the kernel, it asked me if i wanted to generate a menu.lst
<cmwslw> i said no, since i have grub2
<darthanubis> you answered wrong as you already no
<darthanubis> the answer is yes to most upgrade questions
<cmwslw> now it thinks the kernel package is unconfigured and can't continue
<cmwslw> actually, i clicked the popup and it asked me that question again
<Deathvalley122> can someone help me with this issue
<cmwslw> i put in yes and now it seems to be continuing
<Deathvalley122> Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_RW_AW_Q170A".
<lucas_> cmwslw: sudo update-grub2 && sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Deathvalley122> iven device "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVD_RW_AW_Q170A" is not a volume or drive.
<cmwslw> lucas_: i already have grub2
<Deathvalley122> is there a way to fix that?
<lucas_> cmwslw: i know but u dont have menu.lst
<lucas_> cmwslw: yes
<cmwslw> lucas_ i'm in terminal right now and my old menu.lst is still there from grub1
<cmwslw> Upgrade complete
<cmwslw> The upgrade is completed but there were errors during the upgrade process.
<lucas_> cmwslw: sudo grub-setup
<cmwslw> grub-setup: command not found
<cmwslw> is that a grub1 command, or is it just my system being messed up (it's barely functioning since all the packages have been changed)
<drs305> Try grub-install /dev/sdX
<lucas_> cmwslw: "sudo" grub-setup
<cmwslw> lucas_: what are you talking about? I already put that
<lucas_> cmwslw: it should be easy, sudo update-grub and then install grub sudo grub-install /dev/sda these are grub2 commands
<cmwslw> lucas_: just to be positive, i should be doing this even though i already have grub2?
<lucas_> cmwslw: yup it should work ok... it could ask u if u want to overwrite soemthing just say yes to all
<cmwslw> sorry for being paranoid, but i don't want to screw up my system (even though i made an entire drive backup before)
<cmwslw> ok, rebooting now. If i don't return, i will my username to lucas_ :)
<lucas_> hope hes back
<lucas_> mmmmmmmm a computer shoudnt be that slow for rebootin...
<lucas_> ill change nick name just in case...
<I_was_lucas> hope he doesnt notice it
<bp0> i cant make a usb installer with either the 1md64 or the i386 images
<bp0> *amd64
<I_was_lucas> bp0: sure
 * HoopyCat hands out the fake mustaches
<bp0> why not?
<bp0> what is the problem with it
<I_was_lucas> im sayin YES U CAN
<HoopyCat> bp0:  what is it doing when it's not working?
<eternal_p> hey all...I am trying to upgrade but an getting some unmet dependencies and I am not too sure how to fix...http://pastebin.com/m5e905384
<bp0> well i created the bootable usb disk with the unetbootin tool, when it boots it says something like "remove any disks or media and press a key to restart"
<I_was_lucas> eternal_p: how about... sudo aptitude install -f?
<bp0> the beta image works, but neither of the new RC images
<eternal_p> I_was_lucas: nope http://pastebin.com/m7efedf5c
<HoopyCat> bp0:  hmm... haven't tried it myself, but might be worth gathering some data for a bug report, especially if you can find a fairly precise spot where it stopped working
<bp0> it shows that message immediately, doesn't load grub or the kernel or anything
<bp0> and when a key is pressed it just continues to boot normally, there isnt actually a restart
<akio> do BugSquad members hang here?
<bp0> boot normally means load grub from the main hd instead of the usb one
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<brian_> i have been running the beta with updates  is there any reason maybe more bug fixes or anything any reason to installl the  new rc
<HoopyCat> bp0:  probably means it's not writing the bootloader correctly, but there's "enough there" to convince your bios to try it
<JohnFlux> When I upgraded to kubuntu 9.10, the first thing I see _everytime_ I login is a dialog box telling me that Akondi server is not configured
<HoopyCat> brian_:  if you're on karmic (and running updates regularly), you're on the "latest", whether alpha, beta, release candidate, release, point release, etc :-)
<JohnFlux> this is a really bad first impression
<JohnFlux> 1) It doesn't say what Akonadi is
<JohnFlux> 2) There's no clue how to fix
<Gratz474> hi, from ubuntu 9.04 my intel graphics performance has increased quite a bit
<Gratz474> can anyone tell me why?
<JohnFlux> 3) It's intimidating - there is tons of technical infromation (something about mysql log file errors??)
<akio> Gratz474, natural progression?
<akio> gem architecture?
<bp0> So is the problem in unetbootin or the ubuntu image?
<eternal_p> I_was_lucas: any thoughts?
<bp0> @ HoopyCat
<Gratz474> akio, are the intel drivers using exa or uxa?
<akio> i thought uxa
<akio> i can check my log
<Gratz474> i dont think it is , i can't find it in the grep
<Gratz474> only thing i can find is dri2
<HoopyCat> bp0:  myself, i don't know.  i haven't used unetbootin before, and i don't have the equipment to test it here.
<akio> (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
<cmwslw> i think upstart is slowing my boot time
<Gratz474> akio, i did not think dri2 was a replacement for uxa
<akio> I think you might be comparing apples to oranges
<cmwslw> it takes about 1 min to boot now, but i don't remember what it was with jaunty
<HoopyCat> cmwslw:  if i recall correctly, you just upgraded kernels... i believe there's some stuff that gets done on the first boot of a new kernel (but i'm probably talking out of my bum and misremembering stuff)
<cmwslw> at first i get the ubuntu logo for about 20-30 seconds, for 1 second it goes back to the console where the boot drive is printed, then the gnome screen , then the progress bar screen, and then finally my desktop
<cmwslw> HoopyCat: this is my second boot
<HoopyCat> cmwslw:  cool, you're a step ahead of me :-)
<Gratz474> akio, hmm i see
<Gratz474> akio, is there any way to use exa?
<akio> you would have to write an xorg.conf
<cmwslw> this is probably due to the fact that i upgraded - i don't have ext4
<Gratz474> akio, but does the driver support it
<Gratz474> did they take out exa capability in the new intel drivers?
<akio> I don't know, it may have been dropped but I doubt it.
<Gratz474> i think it has
<Gratz474> this is why some people were downgrading i think
<cmwslw> the system beep is also messed up, and my speakers pop sometimes when a person says something in irc
<akio> my 945gm runs smooth as glass
<cmwslw> i think those two issues are related
<Gratz474> akio, i am on a 865G its smooth i wouldn't call it glass though
<Gratz474> i am always trying to get all the performance i can heh
<Gratz474> i think between the 945 and the 865 it was a pretty big difference
<Gratz474> time to upgrade anyways, went a full 5 years and it was not great then
<Gratz474> heh
<akio> hey DanaG, do you know how I can get my bug to be looked at?
<joseph_> Why can't I run "vol_id"?
<oldude67> hey help..lol, whats the easiest way to install a new monitor. i just went from a 17 inch to a 19 and everything is like huge and there is only 800x600 and larger..:(
<brian_> i just ran update manager and it wants to do a partial upgrade and it wants to rremove komqueror plugin searchbar and konqueror plugins
<Gratz474> i reallly wonder if i can use exa with intel in 9.10
<brian_> should i do the partial
<Gratz474> if that is possible to do and works, and someone could tell me that would be great
<ubuntu> Hi, i just intall the daily release of kubuntu on my sdb with windows 7 on the sda and the grub freezes at the "GRUB loading" and nothing happend
<DanaG> hmm, did somebody poke me?
<DanaG> or rather, ping.
<akio> yes
<akio> I did
<ubuntu> any idea?
<DanaG> ah, which was your bug?
<timber> syndaemon doesn't work in karmic?
<DanaG> I don't know how to get things to be looked at... if I knew that myself, I'd be happy.  =P
<akio> Bug 439768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439768 in gnome-power-manager "backlight throbbing on login & idle" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439768
<oldude67> ok if we dont have a xorg.conf, what do we change to get a new monitor to work correct?
<akio> oldude67, use xrandr
<oldude67> akio, only gives me 2 settings large and larger..
<ubuntu> i install kubuntu karmic daily release and my grub hangs at the "GRUB loading" there is a fix fot that?
<ubuntu> *for
<akio> xrandr will give you everything you need, consult thy oracle
<oldude67> akio, whatever
<akio> I'm running dvi > hdmi with xrandr, there is no edid info for me to even work with
<SodaPhish> holy jesus, why is it every time I update karmic my sound gets completely screwed?
<SodaPhish> no, really, this is an issue.  Ever since hardy, sound support has been a raving lot of crap... anyone wanna take a stab at why?
<SodaPhish> correction: AFTER hardy, sound went into the toilett
<SodaPhish> err, crapper, or whatever
<SodaPhish> no takers, eh?
<SodaPhish> :-(
<SodaPhish> I was hoping someone could explain that.
<SodaPhish> and tell me how to get my mic to work in Karmic again.
<SodaPhish> life without Mumble sucks.
<SodaPhish> ...
<c00p> If I install the rc release can I just apt-get to the release version of ubuntu ?
<HoopyCat> c00p:  if you're on karmic (and running updates regularly), you're on the "latest", whether alpha, beta, release candidate, release, point release, etc :-)
<brian__> im about to do a system re install but i wanna backup my apps and pictures and stuff so would i just save my home folder and that will restore everything?
<dick-richardson> anyone aware of the dependency issue with update-manager?
<c00p> cool - might rebuild my laptop tonight then with the latest release and then update once the official is out :)
<c00p> thanks HoopyCat
<HoopyCat> c00p:  np :-)
<ubox> is anyone experiencing backlight being set low when waking the display?
<GodfatherofEire> Say, guys, did that problem with nm-applet get fixed?
<DanaG> "that problem" -- what problem?
<DanaG> =P
<GodfatherofEire> DanaG, basically, nm-applet didnt like anything other than DHCP (at least on wireless)
<linuxguy2009> Where has the option to change the netbook remix display mode from netbook to normal gone?
<GodfatherofEire> Like, I'd "set" the thing to Static IP, but then I'd check the settings and it was just back at DHCP
<GodfatherofEire> And is it just me or are the x.10 releases a bit buggier than the x.04 ones?
<GodfatherofEire> Come to think of it, nm-applet was acting up in 8.10 too.
<HoopyCat> the winter tends to kill a lot of bugs in northern climates... the x.10s have been sitting around all summer
<GodfatherofEire> Hah
<GodfatherofEire> Well, then again, with 8.10 I suppose it was because I upgraded, rather than doing a fresh install
<HoopyCat> i think it's mostly coincidence... different people use different things, with different levels of bugginess.  i, for one, find sound is vastly better in 9.10 compared to 9.04.  i also don't use the networkmanager (or whichever it is) after some horrific experiences trying to get it to work with static addressing since i started running ubuntu at home circa 8.04 :-)
<rob0> Wait a minute, the BDFL is from the southern hemisphere, so I don't think the northern winter should have that much effect.
<HoopyCat> rob0:  i believe launchpad.net to be in the UK, which would be where the bugs are stored
<tonyyarusso> rob0: Canonical headquarters and sabdfl are currently in the UK, regardless of where he's from.
<robotti^> :D
<robotti^> no ubuntu for me :(
<secret901> I upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty and I get a black screen for my desktop background.  How do I change it?
<secret901> I have a black screen for my desktop background.  How do I fix that?
<jdahm> secret901: get an image file {png,jpg,etc} and set it as the background?
<secret901> jdahm: that doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> secret901: have you tried restarting nautilus?
<secret901> tonyyarusso: I've restarted my computer several times
<secret901> tonyyarusso: I can see my background image briefly before I log out
<tonyyarusso> nice
<secret901> tonyyarusso: otherwise it's a black screen
<pantsd_> I went to go dist-upgrade, but update-manager is broker in the beta. Anyone else have this issue?
<secret901> tonyyarusso: also, the icon for my network connections is just a black blob
<jdahm> this is what happens when you try to update to a beta I guess
<jdahm> weird things happen
<tonyyarusso> secret901: Welcome to pre-releases!
<jdahm> if you want stuff to work, use LTS
<durt> pantsd_, um, update-manager uses dist-upgrade?
<pantsd_> durt: No so I run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and it says :  update-manager: Depends: update-manager-core (= 1:0.126.5) but 1:0.126.4 is installed.
<secret901> tonyyarusso: we'll, shouldn't they take care of this before it's released?
<tonyyarusso> secret901: yes - have you filed/checked for the relevant bug?
<spasticteapot> Is Compiz set up under Koala, and if so, how do I use it?
<spasticteapot> I never bothered to install it before.
<pantsd_> durt: its not blocking me, but I wanted to know if anyone  else has the problem or if I should file a bug.
<secret901> tonyyarusso: no, I assume I'm the only one with this problem
<virtuald> pantsd_: Run dialogaptitude update
<virtuald> Oops
<virtuald> Stupid phone
<Jordan_U> spasticteapot: It's enabled by default ( if you have 3D accelleration ), you can do very basic customization in System > Preferences > Appearance, and more custumization by installing ccsm or simple-ccsm
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | spasticteapot
<ubottu> spasticteapot: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<durt> pantsd_, more than likely update-manager-core is going to be updated very shortly be patient.
<pantsd_> schweet
<lucas_> yeah, doess any one know how to make run flash on konqueror in karmic?
<Barridus> anyone got a "Grub2 for n00bz" resource handy?  :)
<durt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lucas_> !konqueror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<snap-l> Having trouble logging into postgresql after upgrading to Karmic. I know there's a debconf message that needs to be followed, but I didn't get all of the info. Is there a way to get that info after the fact?
 * snap-l is having a hard time believing he's the only person with this problem. :)
<Bluey> how do I kill the sounds in pidgin?  going into tools/mute sounds and checking that doesn't work...  worked fine in 9.04 but not 9.10
<lucas_> Bluey: gnome or kde?
<Bluey> lucas_: gnome
<radhruin> I upgraded to the RC and things went smoothly except for one thing(minus having to set my network connection to managed AGAIN): my mic no longer works. It's a standard mic, not USB. Changing sound settings does nothing. The equalizer on the input tab of sound settings moves with sound output. I have an X-Fi card, which may have something to do with this. Any ideas?
<td123> so I just tested the RC image, and whenever I delete a folder like Documents in my home folder, it still shows up in the main menu drop down. Is there any reason why this hasn't been fixed?
<td123> by main menu, I mean the places menu :)
 * pwnguin has a question about the init.d scripts
<pwnguin> actually, nevermind
<pwnguin> /proc/cmdline != /proc/{pid}/cmdline
<cwillu_clone> pwnguin, /proc/self/cmdline
<pwnguin> cwillu_clone: i was wondering how the scripts were pulling kernel options from their commandline
<pwnguin> but its obvious now
<cwillu_clone> ah :p
<leandrodeassis> u guys are having problem in auto-loading subtitles in totem? it freezes here..
<secret901> how do I reboot from GNOME without having to log out?
<Volkodav> no can do
<Jordan_U> secret901: The fast user switch applet in the right of the top pannel
<secret901> Jordan_U: the only options are to log out or to switch users
<Bluey> secret901: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Bluey> w/o logging out - dunno
<secret901> Bluey: is there a way to do it from some sort of applet?
<Bluey> secret901: not that I  know of -
<Jordan_U> secret901: Is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<secret901> Bluey: didn't they have that in Jaunty?
<secret901> Jordan_U: upgrade from Jaunty
<Jordan_U> secret901: It's in karmic too, if you don't see it that's a bug
<kohlrak> yay...
<Bluey> secret901: I don't know - they might have - I'm not aware of anything like that - but doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<kohlrak> any known problems with scim in Koala?
<secret901> Jordan_U: what should I expect to see in that applet?
<Jordan_U> secret901: Basically the same thing as in jaunty
<secret901> Jordan_U: I see only two options: log out or switch users
<secret901> no option to reboot or shut down when you're logged in
<Bluey> sure there is.
<pwnguin> cwillu_clone: i have like 250 megs of bootcharts
<Bluey> mine shows that - unless your not admin
 * cwillu_clone looks aroun
<cwillu_clone> you talking to me?
<secret901> Bluey: this in the only account in the computer
<kohlrak> oh wow, a percentage on package reading! I love this improvement! =)
<Bluey> secret901: is it admin account?
<cwillu_clone> pwnguin, are you offering data storage services? :D
<secret901> Bluey: it's not root if that's what you're asking
<pwnguin> cwillu_clone: now that i added the parameter to the kernel, it's making 32 kb per chart instead of 300
<Bluey> secret901: no not asking that...
<secret901> Bluey: but I can sudo stuff
<pwnguin> svgz ftw
 * cwillu_clone checks the scrollback
<cwillu_clone> parameter?
<Bluey> and your running 9,10?
<secret901> Bluey: correct
<cwillu_clone> pwnguin, my scrollback only goes back 20 minutes
<pwnguin> cwillu_clone: i was looking at /etc/init.d/stop-bootchart to enable svg over png
<cwillu_clone> ah, okay
<cwillu_clone> context is good :)
<pwnguin> it reads the linux commandline for bootchart=svg
<Bluey> hmm in the upper right corner, there is my user id and if I left click it, I've a bunch of options, including restart...
<secret901> Bluey: so your applet shows more than two options?
<kohlrak> Anyone know how to type in japanese on koala? i could do it on jaunty through scim, but it's not available in scim anymore....
<Bluey> secret901: yes...
<cwillu_clone> and vector over bitmap for visualization is also good :p
<cwillu_clone> pwnguin, wonder why that isn't the default?
<Bluey> secret901: 9 options
<secret901> Bluey: oh, I see it now.  I was looking at another applet
<pwnguin> cwillu_clone: it might be in karmic (this box is jaunty)
<Bluey> secret901: GOT EVERYTHING?
<secret901> Bluey: yes. I was looking at the log out button, which had only 2 options
<pwnguin> cwillu_clone: also, svg is xml, so you can actually dig around and analyze it
<secret901> Bluey: this one integrated with IM so I didn't pay much attention to it
<Bluey> secret901: it was that way in previous release too
<pwnguin> i should have enabled it a while ago, back when they actually fixed it to do this =/
<pwnguin> then i could make a time series of boot times
<radhruin> Well, in order to get my external mic working, I had to use amixer to enable Line-in
<radhruin> I'm not sure how to file a bug against this
<webbb82> the past few updates i did it says it wants todo a partial upgrade  , does this mean i messed somethin up
<webbb82> in order todo the partial upgrade it wants to remove konqueror plugins
<Barridus> webbb82, maybe maybe not, sometimes a package hits the repos before all of it's dependencies
<bullgard4> Yesterday I had my laptop computer in a local Linux computer club. There was a kernel crash which I tried to report to Launchpad. Then I could continue working on it. This morning the Ubuntu greeter reports: "Error when authentificating" after i input my password and press Enter. I can login on a vitual console though. How to troubleshoot?
<bullgard4> s/vitual/virtual/
<kb9zwj> Is there a way to upgrade to grub2 after a upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<Jordan_U> kb9zwj: Yes, sudo apt-get install grub2
<kb9zwj> ok tks
<bullgard4> kb9zwj: Yes there is.
<Barridus> kb9zwj, you might evaluate if you need to, grub2 is a little rough around the edges atm
<Jordan_U> Barridus: How so?
<darthanubis> would you guys please bother to READ the homepage of the distro at least?
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Barridus> Jordan_U, for one my grub2 won't autoboot, it waits for me to select something.  no resolution exists yet.
<Jordan_U> Barridus: Can you pastebin your grub.conf?
<Barridus> not my default/grub?
<Barridus> and i assume you mean grub.cfg?
<rob0> Not your father's grub.
<edwindoebler> Jordan_U: don't know if you remember my login issue from earlier, but i did another fresh install -- and opted not to use shadow passwords -- and i still can't log in
<Jordan_U> Barridus: Yes, grub.cfg ( I've been working with Red Hat too much recently :)
<Barridus> here's a thread on the forums i posted my file contents to, i'm solidus0079 at the end http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8059875
<Barridus> seems my grub2 branches at if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then"
<Barridus> oops, seems my grub2 branches at if "[ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then" for no reason
<Jordan_U> Barridus: Your default entry may be failing for some reason
<Jordan_U> Barridus: That would explain grub not timing out
<bp0> hello, im trying to update my jaunty to the rc, with `update-manager -d` ... is there a way i can tell it to use packs from the cd instead of downloading? im only getting 100k from the server and its going to take hours
<Barridus> why would it fail?
<Jordan_U> Barridus: Is "default" set to anything other than zero?
<Barridus> Jordan_U, GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<olejl> I have 2 computers running karmic, but I have a slow internet connection. Is it possible to use on PC as a server when doing updates? so that I only need to download the packages one time?
<olejl> *one
<Jordan_U> Barridus: Hold shift at boot ( that will cause the menu to be shown *before* it tries to load the default entry ), then choose the first menu entry and see if you see any errors
<Barridus> hmm maybe i've miscommunicated
<Barridus> it shows the menu
<Barridus> it just refuses to count down automatically and launch ubuntu
<Barridus> that's what's going on Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Barridus: I know, but it likely shows the menu because automatically loading the default entry fails
<Barridus> it launches if i hit enter
<Barridus> but i don't have the hidden option on, it should be showing the menu (i have xp on a small partition)
<Jordan_U> Barridus: Ok, is there anything but "#"s in /boot/grub/grubenv ?
<Delvien> No experience with xsplash. How do I restore xsplash ? (tried KDE in karmic to test, and now I only have the kubuntu usplash, instead of the new ubuntu xsplash)
<Barridus> yes Jordan_U, # GRUB Environment Block
<Barridus> recordfail=1
<Barridus> then a bunch of #
<Jordan_U> Barridus: That is the problem, there was a failure at one point and that failure has been saved
<Barridus> can i clear the failure?
<Jordan_U> Barridus: Yes
<Barridus> edit to recordfail=0?
<Jordan_U> Barridus: sudo grub-editenv create
<Barridus> no command specified
<Barridus> that's the output of that command Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Barridus: Sorry, "sudo grub-editenv /boot/grub/grubenv create"
<kohlrak> what's default on koala, oss, alsa, or what?
<Jordan_U> kohlrak: alsa
<lucas_> mm
<kohlrak> thanks
<Barridus> ok thanks Jordan_U, this time no output (usually a good sign)
<Barridus> is it ready for me to test bootup?
<Jordan_U> Barridus: Yes
<Barridus> Jordan_U, i notice /boot/grub/grubenv is now missing the recordfail line, ok brb
<Barridus> thanks Jordan_U, you fixed it!
<wgrant> Is there a way to turn just some event sounds off?
<Delvien> Anyone know how to restore xsplash, after installing, and then removing KDE ?
<wgrant> eg. I don't want the login or alert sounds, but I do want sounds in Empathy.
<SpacePigeon> if i hit cancel on my upgrade, i will loose no downloaded material right?
<durt> SpacePigeon, packages completely downloaded are stored.
<SpacePigeon> good goood. I just don't want to restart the upgrade tomorrow and have it start off from the beginning
<durt> no, just the package that gets interupted
<SpacePigeon> perfect
<morphias> i dont know if it is just me but i noticed recently that this distro lags the system a lot more than 9.04 when i do copy operations
<kohlrak> might be jus you, because i'm actually noticing improvements in some areas, especially speed wise
<kohlrak> my computer usually has spikes in cpu usage every so many seconds
<kohlrak> now those spikes are gone
<morphias> hmm.  like all applications lag / freeze and firefox just crashed on me.
<kohlrak> strange
<kohlrak> quite honestly, i was amazed that i seem to only be having minor papercut problems
<morphias> reason i asked is because i booted into 9.04 and tried the same thing and it doesn't lag the x-server as bad.
<kohlrak> maybe your videocard lost support
<kohlrak> i know when i upgrated to hardy long ago my video card now only has 2d support (ati card)
<kohlrak> on gutsy it had 3d support
<morphias> i have an embedded intel card and i read they improved support for intel in this distro?
<morphias> new driver?
<kohlrak> it could be the case =p
<kohlrak> however
<morphias> ah.
<wgrant> How old is the Intel card?
<wgrant> Anything i915 or newer should have much better support now.
<morphias> lol. uhm hows Intel GM965 sound? :-P
<wgrant> Anything older may have regressed slightly.
<wgrant> That's new.
<maco> gm965 is good
<morphias> oh ok.
<kohlrak> i'd do some diagnostics if i were you
<morphias> im just learning how to debug lately.
<kohlrak> try running some GUI stuff from the terminal
<kohlrak> you might find gtk complaining too
<morphias> ok
<kohlrak> (i've grown to hate gtk lately because of some silly things it does which ends up leading to most of it's own problems)
<morphias> lol i know the feeling.  i keep feeling that gtk "gets in the way"
<kohlrak> moreso, gtk actually does runtime type checking (which is why it often complains when an old app doesn't get recomplied when gtk gets updated)
<kohlrak> it also leads to slowdowns =p
<morphias> other than that, i cannot wait for the matured release of this distro :-P
<morphias> i mean, your right some stuff has been sped up and i like the new software manager
<bullgard4> Yesterday I had my laptop computer in a local Linux computer club. There was a kernel crash which I tried to report to Launchpad. Then I could continue working on it. This morning after I input my password and pressed Enter the Ubuntu greeter reports: "Error when authentificating". I can login on a virtual console though. How to troubleshoot?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Do you use ecryptfs?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: No.
<Gratz474> so is it possible to use exa instead of UXA?
<Gratz474> I would like to use EXA for this intel card
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: No
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, :(
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: Why do you want to use EXA?
<Gratz474> for an intel card it works better
<Gratz474> better performance
<Gratz474> xaa is actually the best performance for an intel card
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: That has likely changed with the new intel drivers
<meatbun> how to create loopback interface?
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, the ones with 9.10?
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: Yes
<kohlrak> meatbun: what kind of loopback interface?
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, I am not complaining they are good
<meatbun> kohlrak, virtual. like msoft adaptor loopback
<Gratz474> but i just feel maybe it could be a bit better
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: The intel devs removed the EXA code from the intel driver
<kohlrak> meatbun: i'm still not following you. Networking, hardware, what?
<meatbun> the default is using 127.x i want a new one
<meatbun> networking. nic intefface
<kohlrak> aaaaaaaaaaah
<meatbun> lo: is default
<kohlrak> why do you want a newone? =p
<meatbun> yes
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, when i go over a gnome menu like accessories, and i move my mouse fast over it, it just picks up a few of the hovers, but if i turn off all effects in gnome it will thats just bugging me, maybe something to do with DRI2 ? or whatever, maybe i could tweak this
<Gratz474> the effects and everything run really good now though, runs very smooth
<Gratz474> its just the menu hover thing that urks me
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: compiz uses a fade in effect for menus by default, try turning that effect off so the menu shows immediately
<meatbun> kohlrak, u kno how?
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, i mean once its already open
<Gratz474> i hover over accessories then i hover all that stuff really quick it wont really pick it up
<kohlrak> meatbun: not entirely sure to be honest, can't see why you'd want a newone though.
<Gratz474> i have to slowly move for it to focus that item
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, like a piano roll or something :)
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, maybe there is some tweak or i duno, when you hover over just an item i can't see it doing anything too special this is why its annoying me heh
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: Can you see if it's reproduceable with xcompmgr ?
<Gratz474> xcompgr i never even used it
<Gratz474> just have a gnome menu open a big one, and do a piano roll does it pick up every time or does it only highlight ever 5th one or something?
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: My card has no 3D support :(
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, what do you have?
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: SIS
<Gratz474> i mean this is the crappiest card ever I am using right now
<Gratz474> i mean crappy card i am uisng
<Gratz474> an intel 865G
<Gratz474> crap card in 04 when it came out
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: Driver problem, SIS cards have the worst linux support by far
<Gratz474> integrated == crap and it was a crap integrated then
<Gratz474> interesting
<fr500> hi
<fr500> I think I found a bug
<Gratz474> i mean its not a big deal really, i dont fly over the menu items that quick usually, but with effects off it doenst' happen with them on it does
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: This is integrated, was crap when I got it from a friend who bought it as crap when she bought it, and the driver barely has 2D accelleration ( And at anything above 1024x768 I get white lines flashing across the screen ). You could not find a worse GFX card :)
<fr500> anyone with a d945gclf board?
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, i see, do you live in europe?
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: No, U.S.
<Gratz474> ah
<Gratz474> SIS cards i think wre more common in europe
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, what kind of processor do you have?
<Jordan_U> Gratz474:  AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+
<Gratz474> thats not as bad as the card :P
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, me and you both need new hardware
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: I just recently upgraded from having only 128 meg of RAM, some of which was being used by this wonderfull integrated SIS card :)
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: I am not sure if the fact that I hadn't done it sooner is more a testament to Linux's ability to run smoothly with low memory or my laziness
<morphias> ok firefox crashed again and i got some error messages.
<morphias> some from python2.6, some from NSPlugin Wrapper,
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, what were you using gnome?
<Jordan_U> Gratz474: LXDE
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, was about ready to say, if you were running Gnome that would be nuts
<darkham> how many shipments of ubuntu are allowed by canonical?
<Bluey> any known issues with amarok and 9.10?
<Docteh> is installing to iscsi well documented?
<Bluey> wow - gdm restart fixed amarok issues...
<Bluey> Docteh: irssi?
<durt> darkham, best to email your local team to see what they can do for you.
<Jordan_U> Docteh: Given that it's a featured feature of karmic I would hope it is
<darkham> durt:ok
<Gratz474> Jordan_U, do you have any ideas what this means? the migrationheuristic when set to greedy uses
<Gratz474> is this supposed to be a performance improvement?
<bullgard4> What is the recommended Karmic command-line command to restart GNOME?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Bluey> bullgard4: /etc/init.d/gmd restart
<Bluey> yes sudo
<Bluey> okay time for cat to disappear
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Your command worked all right. --  Thank you.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: np
<bullgard4> Bluey: Thank you.
<Bluey> bullgard4: seems to be unique to ubuntu - in suse we used another method entirely
<Ian_Corne> whoa updates
<bullgard4> Yesterday I had my laptop computer in a local Linux computer club. There was a kernel crash which I tried to report to Launchpad. Then I could continue working on it. This morning after I input my password and pressed Enter the Ubuntu greeter reports: "Error when authentificating". I can login on a virtual console though. How to troubleshoot? My root password works all right also.
<Bluey> bullgard4: I am having to do a LOT of gdm restarts in 9.10 to get things working.
<Bluey> amarok quit -- wouldn't work for crap - did a gdm restart - works great now...
<bullgard4> Bluey hm. --  Do you suggest me to try it very often again?
<Bluey> bullgard4: worth a shot - but admittedly is a pain in the ass -- this used to be an old windows trick - seems like they adopted this!
<bullgard4> Bluey: ok. thank you for advising.
<Bluey> bullgard4: it's just a few moments  but seems to fix a multitude of sinful coding bugs!
<Ian_Corne> bullgard4: make sure your keyboard layout is correct
<Bluey> Ian_Corne: well said
 * Bluey thinks about adding "gdmrestart" to bash....
<topyli> fyi, restarting your session does not fix bugs
<Ian_Corne> lol
<bullgard4> Ian_Corne: You are my hero of the day! I checked "Keyboard", and it was set to "English-USA". I changed it to my preferred locale. Now I can log in again as a normal user as I was used to do.  --  Thank you.
<Ian_Corne> np :)
<oldude67> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> anyone any idea when the new ati driver will be in the repo?
<om26er> nvidia vanta worked very great on ubuntu7.10 but refreshrate in 9.10 is very slow
<oldude67> im not doing something right, i cant get the glx-71 to install...had it installed and fubarred my system and now been fighting with it for over an hour..ugh
<Bluey> oldude67: Ihave 180 installed
<Ian_Corne> oldude67: why do you need that very old version of the driver?
<oldude67> cause im running an old card
<om26er> can i use internet in ubuntu through nokia mobliles??
<Ian_Corne> i'm using 185, tried 190 but it's nowhere near stable :p
<Ian_Corne> yes om26er
<Ian_Corne> connecti via bluetooth
<om26er> Ian_Corne: USB?
<Ian_Corne> errr
<Ian_Corne> i doubt that :p
<Ian_Corne> try it and let me know
<Bluey> is the 185 driver stable?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<oldude67> bunch of crap just go get desktop affects to work..ugh
<Bluey> Ian_Corne: I still couldn't get compiz to work
<Bluey> Ian_Corne: it compress all four workspaces into one workspace and won't let you move anything
<Ian_Corne> aha sorry, i never use compiz
<Ian_Corne> I can play wow in wine with it fine tho
<Bluey> Ian_Corne: nice glitz though
<Bluey> Ian_Corne: what is wow?
<oldude67> what is the apt line for the restricted drivers in synaptic and kpackage?
<bazhang> world of warcraft
<Bluey> bazhang: thanks - must be a game?
<bazhang> Bluey, yep :)
<Ian_Corne> a 3d game Bluey , opengl :)
<Bluey> bazhang: not much of a game player -- I have super bad eye hand co-ordination
<mattwj2002> help!!!
<bazhang> mattwj2002, with what
<mattwj2002> hi all
<Bluey> sup mattwj2002?
<mattwj2002> my computer is reporting bad sectors
<Bluey> mattwj2002: uh oh!
<oldude67> thats easy, get a new hard drive
<mattwj2002> this is RC
<mattwj2002> is it possible this is a bug?
<Bluey> mattwj2002: what did you have installed previously?
<mattwj2002> 9.04
<oldude67> mattwj2002, download the support disk for your hard drive and make a disk, and run it...it will test it for you.
<mattwj2002> I never had a report until I just installed 9.10 RC of mythbuntu
<Bluey> mattwj2002: yup well said oldude67
<mattwj2002> anyone know of any bugs in ubuntu 9.10 for false positives with bad sectors?
<Bluey> mattwj2002: got that with suse -- d/l the test from western digital - drive was marginal -- also matt what filesystem are you using?
<Bluey> mattwj2002: do you know how to run fsck?
<mattwj2002> ext3
<mattwj2002> not off hand
<mattwj2002> I have used it before
<Bluey> mattwj2002: I think you drop into single user mode and run fsck - I honestly don't remember -it's been awhile
<mattwj2002> anyone else know
<mattwj2002> ?
<Bluey> mattwj2002: I can try that on my suse system
<bullgard4>  oldude67 Your question is difficult to understand. Please repeat it in other words.
 * Bluey boots up suse
<oldude67> im trying to get the dkms kernel module to load for my nvidia card, and i need the source apt line for kpackage
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> would this work?
<mattwj2002> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/07/how-to-force-fsck-filesystem-check-on.html
<Bluey> mattwj2002: yes - drop to single user mode -- unmount the drive -- then fsck
<mattwj2002> fsck -l ?
<jacob||> hi, having an issue with pulseaudio suspend
<bullgard4>  oldude67 Do you mean '~$ apt-get install kpackagekit'?
<Bluey> mattwj2002: file struckture check
<jacob||> the suspend script seems to hang
<mattwj2002> what Bluey?
<oldude67> bullgard4, no, ill find it in a min...just got to look threw all the help pages..ugh
<mattwj2002> I am sorry I am confused
<mattwj2002> it is 2:12 am
<Bluey> mattwj2002: dope demani (do it tomorrow)
<mattwj2002> no I'll let it run tonight
<mattwj2002> I know how to do everything
<mattwj2002> all I need to know is
<mattwj2002> do I use the -l option or not
<Bluey> mattwj2002: I didn't don't know what that does...
<mattwj2002> okay
<Bluey> mattwj2002: I don't see that in the man for fsck
<mattwj2002> thanks I'll figure it out
<Bluey> mattwj2002: good luck
<rothchild> mornin' anyone else seeing problems with compiz on intel drivers? It was working fine last night but this morning I've got big black borders instead of shadows?
<jacob||> pacmd runs as root, but can't talk to the session. Any tips on how that is supposed to work?
<Bluey> rothchild: did you try a gdm restart?
<Bluey> rothchild: that fixed an amarok problem I had earlier...
<rothchild> Bluey: yes I've rebooted the whole box a couple of times (as I had a weird kernel oops when it woke up from hibernation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/439186 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439186 in linux "FUJITSU SIEMENS AMILO Pro V2040 hibernate/resume failure " [Undecided,New]
<Bluey> rothchild: I've had problems with suspending - so I disable it...
 * kraft__ is jacob
<kraft__> empathy irc is no quite there huh
<rothchild> Bluey: for me it works more often than not so I've not got too much of a problem with it but these big black boxes around my windows are a bit much, oh well back to metacity I guess
<Bluey> rothchild: best of luck
<bp0> finally got jaunty upgraded to karmic, but it was a mistake. is it possible to downgrade as easily?
<dupondje> grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `nvidia_fbajhgaf1'
<dupondje> any idea how to solve that ?
<toothdecay> Hey all, maybe a question someone can answer quickly... How do I change the default kernel selected on bootup, I'd like to permanently use the real time kernel... I've tried to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but it doesn't exsist. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 rc
<wgrant> bp0: No, you cannot downgrade. What went wrong?
<bp0> tvtime is broken in karmic
<RAOF> bp0: "ubuntu-bug tvtime", then.
<bp0> did that, but tvtime bugs take about 10 years to get fixed
<bp0> so, i want to watch tv before that...
<bp0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/458832
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458832 in tvtime "tvtime can't change channels after upgrade to karmic (9.10)" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Tried booting with an older kernel? Downgrading to the older version of tvtime?
<bp0> no, have not.
<bp0> not sure how.
<SandGorgon> can i use fakeroot to install a deb to a local directory (without sudo or any superuser privileges?)
<bp0> i thought i saw all the old kernels being removed in the upgrade but ill try it
<RAOF> SandGorgon: No.
<toothdecay> Can anyone help me out, I can't even get the grub menu to appear at boot anymore with Karmic
<wgrant> toothdecay: Hold down Shift.
<oldude67> now once i have the driver installed for nvidia, i have to reboot to get it set right?
<wgrant> oldude67: That's the best way to be sure.
<toothdecay> wgrant: thanks :) how about changing it permanently
<Ian_Corne> bp0 do i need any special hardware to test tvtime?
<Ian_Corne> like a tv card?
<oldude67> well here goes nothing..bbia m let you know if it worked...ugh
<wgrant> toothdecay: See /etc/default/grub
<toothdecay> wgrant: very much appreciated
<bp0> wgrant, it does work when using 2.6.28
<bp0> so what should i do about this
<bp0> how should i change the bug report, i mean
<wgrant> bp0: Great. Change the package to 'linux' and add a comment that it works in 2.6.28.
<lnostdal> hi, i'm trying out 9.10 under virtualbox and i'm wondering what "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" is? .. there is no information or homepage to be found as far as i can see
<wgrant> lnostdal: The main thing it does, AFAICT, is provides apt integration when installing plugins and extensions.
<wgrant> ('ubufox' is the package)
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to do a fresh install of the Netbook Remix on my EeePC900. When I try to boot from the livedisc I get an error in BusyBox. "Cannot mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"
<oldude67> well that worked, i now can run desktop affects...what a fight...im glad i wrote those pages down.
<lnostdal> wgrant, i see .. the ubufox package states that apturl is one of its dependencies
<lnostdal> ..so what it adds is just a set of "defaults"?
<wgrant> oldude67: Did System->Administration->Hardware Drivers not work for you?
<wgrant> lnostdal: No, it's not just defaults.
<oldude67> nope
<wgrant> oldude67: Have you filed a bug?
<oldude67> wgrant, i just figured it was such and old card that it,wasnt supported anymore..
<oldude67> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2 Ultra] (rev 11)
<wgrant> oldude67: Ah, good old TNT2s... what did you have to do to get it working?
<oldude67> wgrant, oh hopped threw some loops and add the repos for it.
<oldude67> wgrant, then used the glx-96 driver
<wgrant> oldude67: But 96 is in Karmic.
<rob0> LogicalDash downloaded what, the ISO image?
<LogicalDash> rob0: yes, and then I used the USB Startup Disk Creator
<oldude67> wgrant, didnt show up till i added the restricted-drivers repos
<oldude67> or i am so tired i just missed it the first time.
<oldude67> but anyways, i got it, now so its off to pillow time laters all
<fbn> Hi, if I receive a message with Empathy I see the notification but after that vanishes there is no indication about the new message any more. On 9.04 there was a blinking icon in the panel. Is that as designed behavior or a bug?
<wgrant> fbn: You should see the little envelope thing next to the clock light up.
<fbn> For me it's more like a bug because if I'm away from computer and don't see the notification I don't get the new messages until I manually open Empathy
<wgrant> (well, light up black)
<fbn> wgrant, isn't that for mail only?
<wgrant> fbn: No. It is a general messaging indicator.
<fbn> wgrant, ok I'll watch that one :)
<wgrant> You can revert to the old way by unchecking the checkbox in Empathy preferences labelled something like message
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> ... something like 'Use message indication'
<wgrant> I forget exactly.
<wgrant> I gave up on Empathy.
<wgrant> It's under the rest of the notification settings.
<fbn> wgrant, thanks
<fbn> wgrant, indicator is not working with empathy
<fbn> wgrant, it always stays "dark"
<wgrant> fbn: Did you click on it to dismiss it?
<fbn> wgrant, no
<fbn> did nothing
<fbn> maybe it was already "light" because new mail arrived
<fbn> don't know
<fbn> is there a way to test the indicator, make it light?
<wgrant> fbn: Click on the indicator, and work out what has made it light up.
<wgrant> Once you identify that, click on the item to dismiss it.
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> is empathy sip compatible ?
<fbn> wgrant, I tested with a 2nd jabber account and yep indicator works
<fbn> but I don't like the icon, there is too less difference between 0 and 1 ;)
<wgrant> maxagaz: I believe so, but the relevant package might not be installed by default.
<wgrant> maxagaz: You might want telepathy-sofiasip
<virtuald> can i get a jabber@my-domain account without running a server?
<maxagaz> wgrant, should empathy replace ekiga ?
<wgrant> maxagaz: Perhaps.
<RPG_Master_> OK, how do I upgrade to the RC?
<kklimonda> virtuald, yes
<virtuald> o.o
<wgrant> virtuald: You might be able to find a hosted service (for example Google Apps)
<RPG_Master_> anyone?
<virtuald> i don't like google :)
<virtuald> they're creepy
<wgrant> RPG_Master_: See the release notes link in the topic, I guess.
<wgrant> virtuald: Neither.
<fbn> virtuald, there are lots of servers
<RussellAlan> I have no taskbar,  when booting, just FireFox Windows. .. can anyone help?
<virtuald> 8]
<fbn> RussellAlan, that sounds like Google OS :)
<RussellAlan> yeah except its karmic
<RPG_Master_> OK, should I do the use the update manager or should use an iso?
<Ian_Corne> RPG_Master_: backed up all uout files?
<wgrant> RPG_Master_: Hard to say. Mirrors in .au already seem overloaded, so I would torrent an ISO.
<wgrant> But other mirrors might be alright.
<RussellAlan> it feels like windows ... when I need to kill explorer. exe what so I do?
<Ian_Corne> how do i remove the old kernels?
<Ian_Corne> they won't go with autoremove :p
<RPG_Master_> I just want to let my laptop update while I'll sleep... its 3:25 here in Alabama :(
<RPG_Master_> *I
<wgrant> Ian_Corne: Try System -> Administration -> System Cleaner
<virtuald> russellalan: kill -HUP nautilus
<Ian_Corne> yeah tried that now wgrant :)
<wgrant> Ian_Corne: er, Computer Janitor, it is now.
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> it doesn't have em there :p
<Ian_Corne> oh wait still analyzing
<wgrant> It should...
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> That is unobvious.
<wgrant> I meant to file a bug.
<Ian_Corne> well, it also makes the window very slow
<Ian_Corne> had a blank janitor window for a few seconds
<RussellAlan> virtuald how do I get to terminal??
<Ian_Corne> RussellAlan: why do you want to go to the RC
<virtuald> ctrl-alt-f1, then switch back with alt-f7 when done
<Ian_Corne> if you don't know these basics, i'd advise against it
<dupondje> Is there a way to get grub2 workin with dmraid ?
<Ian_Corne> wgrant: the alt-tab icon is also unavailable
<RussellAlan> but those commands dont work
<Ian_Corne> it marks vim-full as unused :(
<Ian_Corne> which i explicitly installed
<virtuald> russellalan: what you mean can you get any sort of control at all?
<RussellAlan> abbot they do on the actual keyboard
<RussellAlan> I have laptop docked
<RussellAlan> says arguments must be process or job Ids
<virtuald> oh
<deepu> Is the release candidate safe to upgrade
<virtuald> sorry, should be killall or pkill, not just kill
<virtuald> killall and pkill does the same thing
<davisc> deepu: Probably not recommended for non-experienced users yet
<deepu> davisc: will it cause any serious troubles
<davisc> deepu: Probably will be fine, but you could end up with an unbootable system and need to mess with grub, live CDs and the like
<RussellAlan> what variables?
<deepu> davisc: Damn can't wait for another week!!
<virtuald> russellalan: killall -HUP nautilus
<RussellAlan> no process found
<Ian_Corne> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/computer-janitor/+bug/458872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458872 in computer-janitor "It marks things i actually use (explicitly installed) as unused, clogs up while "analyzing the system"" [Undecided,New]
<RussellAlan> virtuald
<dmulholland> hi, I just upgrade to Beta and have been using OGMRIP to back up my DVDs. Somehow now anytime I encode something it hardcodes the subtitles onto the movie, does anyone know how to stop this?
<Lazy> RussellAlan: does alt+f2 open "run application" window?
<RussellAlan> lazy yes
<RussellAlan> when typed on laptop not mounted keyboard
<virtuald> russellalan: ok are you fully up to date?
<RussellAlan> yes
<Lazy> what happens if you try to launch nautilus from that "run application"
<RussellAlan> I believe this happened when I changed appearances
<RussellAlan> can't enter comand
<RussellAlan> I have no nautilus installed
<RPG_Master_> how can I check if I am running the RC?
<RusellAlan> Okay, I ran kvirc from alt+f2 that's why I know I have no nautilus installed
<TheInfinity> RPG_Master_: just male all updates
<TheInfinity> *make
<RPG_Master_> TheInfinity: Well, the update manager is showing no updates left :/
<TheInfinity> then you havee RC1
<RPG_Master_> Well, ok then :P
<RPG_Master_> Am I the only one who is experiencing some BAD lag when you click on button?
 * TheInfinity is still alpha *update* :)
<RPG_Master_> I am so sick of how slow my laptop has gotten since upgrading to the beta >:(
<RusellAlan> okay
<RPG_Master_> Anyone know what I can do to make mine faster?
<RusellAlan> virtuald: Lazy i installed nautilus
<Lazy> RussellAlan: did it help?
<TheInfinity> RPG_Master_: use a new account to test if its a setting prob
<RusellAlan> Lazy: i still have no taskbar or start app area
<RPG_Master_> TheInfinity: Can I just start a guest account?
<RusellAlan> no desktop/widget
<Lazy> RusellAlan: do you have package "ubuntu-desktop" installed?
<TheInfinity> make a new account and go ;)
<Lazy> it should bring evertyhing needed
<TheInfinity> hmm. atm i get dependency probs. yea! :D
<RussellAlan> im running kubuntu, not should affect?
<RPG_Master_> TheInfinity: Ima try a guest account first :P
<dupondje> to bad grub2 doesn't work with dmraid :(
<RPG_Master_> TheInfinity: Tested... WAY QUICKER O_O
<TheInfinity> RPG_Master_: beta testing as usual :)
<RPG_Master_> help me fix it :(
<TheInfinity> make a new profile
<RPG_Master_> :/
<TheInfinity> or search for the settings bug.
<TheInfinity> RPG_Master_: you should not use beta software with your main profile if you did this ;)
<RPG_Master_> I googled "slow karmic beta".... and got nothing helpful
<TheInfinity> RPG_Master_: new user profiles are always the first thing to test in such situations
<TheInfinity> sometimes config file updating fails in beta upgrades
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> how do I set a splashimage on grub2?
<TheInfinity> cousin_mario: google so difficult: http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&safe=off&client=opera&rls=de&hs=maG&q=splashimage+grub2+ubuntu&btnG=Suche&lr=&aq=f&oq= ?
<cousin_mario> TheInfinity: oh thanks:)
<TheInfinity> ...
<RPG_Master_> So anymore advice for me?
<RPG_Master_> 'cus google an't helping :/
<TheInfinity> RPG_Master_: make a new user profile and try importing old user profile part for part
<TheInfinity> when it gets slow you know where to search
<RPG_Master_> If thats my only option...
<RPG_Master_> I think I am just going to do a fresh install :/
<RussellAlan> Lazy:
<RussellAlan> why did I spent 30 minutes installing gnome-desktop when I'm on kubuntu? lol
<topyli> now you can check out gnome and fix bugs there as well :)
<cousin_mario> bye
<RussellAlan> sounds fun topyli.... uh not
<RussellAlan> lol
<RussellAlan> as long as im not on windows im doing good.
<hey_boy> 1024x or higher resolutions are not available on my system. I have Intel 845 onboard VGA
<hey_boy> indus: are u here yet
<Lazy> RussellAlan: sorry, i thought you were using gnome
<indus> hi
<indus> hey_boy: so
<Lazy> RussellAlan: check if you have kubuntu-desktop and all of its dependencies then :)
<indus> hey_boy: you tried the system>hardware drivers thingy?
<hey_boy> yes. the window comes up blank
<karmic> i cant hibernate on karmic. any help?
<Lazy> karmic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager there are some hibernating bugs, you could check if those problems are the same as you are experiencing
<karmic> ok
<hey_boy> How do I configure my display so that higher screen resolutions become available?
<hey_boy> Right now there are two options available 800x and 640x
<Spaceman> i'm using kubuntu 9.10 beta, I launched the updater but it didn't ask me for my password and when I tried to update it told me I didn't have permission, how do I update?
<Spaceman> instead of using kpackagekit I ran sudo apt-get update and then upgrade, maybe this will be fixed when the updates are installed
<Termana> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<madmaxita> Hi all
<vistakiller1> i think i have problem with nvidia driver in karmic
<vistakiller1> i have enable compiz in kubuntu and i have many time crashes to xserver
<vistakiller1> is freezes but it crash
<vistakiller1> with funny colors and you cant see anything... :P
<shawn_> How can I move the notification pop up (that displays when someone signs on from pidgin or printing etc)
<ziroday> shawn_: you can't
<Vaga> I have a realy strange problem with the latest ubuntu beta. The end key dos not work(home dos for those who thinks I should google it), and in vi, if I press END, 5 characters forward are switched from lover to upper case.... O.o
<shawn_> ziroday Why does mine display half way down the screen?
<ziroday> shawn_: because it was decided that was the best place to put it
<shawn_> ziroday.... Why..? It's so much better in the corner
<andrewaylett> My system freezes occasionally, not updating the screen and not responding to input or on the network.  I'm not sure how to start diagnosing the problem, beyond noting that it always seems to happen when I do something like press a key or move the mouse, I don't recall it freezine when I've been away from the machine.
<ziroday> shawn_: you'll want to take a read through the ayatana mailing list archives. I didn't make the decision personally and I believe its being reinvestigated for lucid.
<ziroday> andrewaylett: do the caps, scroll and num lock keys start blinking?
<shawn_> ziroday I really hate where they put it.. Haha it bugs me... Now instead of being off to the side in the corner its right in the middle of my screen >.>
<andrewaylett> ziroday: Not that I've noticed.  I only have a light for caps-lock, it's a netbook.
<ziroday> andrewaylett: hmm, another option is after this has happened and you've had to force reboot take a look at your kernel /var/log/messages for error messages
<ziroday> err for kernel error messages :)
<vistakiller1> andrewaylett what gpu you have?
<andrewaylett> ziroday, there's nothing unusual there -- the last message is a good few minutes before the freeze.
<ziroday> andrewaylett: well there goes the limit of my debugging ability :)
<andrewaylett> vistakiller1, a Via Chrome9.
<janisozaur> er... the KarmicReleaseSchedule page points to kubuntu rc, I think it should point to regular ubuntu (just like all the other entries)
<Ian_Corne> anyone have a link to setup your own ubuntu mirror?
<RussellAlan> Lazy: appreciate it.
<StrangeCharm> if i'm currently using the karmic beta, will a <sudo su && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade> update everything to the stable version, once that's released?
<mohi> i can play any music in amarok in kubuntu. ity says too many errors in playlist and it stops!
<hey_boy> how do I reconfigure my X window system so that I get higher resolutions. Currently I have only 800x and 640x available.
<hey_boy> I am on Karmic with onboard intel 845 vga chipset.
<Dr_Willis> StrangeCharm:  yes. thats one of the main features of the pacaktge manager system  the ability to update.. and dont use sudo su :) its better to use ' sudo -s'
<Dr_Willis> StrangeCharm:  also you man want to apt-get dist-upgrade as well.
<bensmith> i recently upgraded a test machine i have to karmic did they fix that hardware freeze bug
<Dr_Willis> StrangeCharm:  i got all those commands in a script i just run  :) saves typing.
<StrangeCharm> Dr_Willis, what's the difference between sudo su and sudo -s? what will dist-upgrade do for a beta->stable conversion that a simple upgrade won't?
<bensmith> dist upgrade is safer
<Dr_Willis> StrangeCharm:  sudo -s sets up the enviroment properly. forget you ever heard about sudo su :P
<bensmith> checks for broken dependencies
<Dr_Willis> dist-upgrade gets packages that may be held back also.
<bensmith> wont upgrade a package if it will break your system
<JoshuaL> i wonder if the final will have a nice grub layout instead of the 90's look :p
<bensmith> afaik
<bensmith> please correct me if im wrong
<Dr_Willis> I always do an 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' daily while ive been beta testing.
<Dr_Willis> JoshuaL:  i doubt it.  Final should look very much like the RC.
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<JoshuaL> to bad
<Dr_Willis> I have a nice backgroung on my grub2 screen. :P
<JoshuaL> the menu scares users imo
<Dr_Willis> so hide it then.
<Dr_Willis> would you rather them have to rember to hit F8 at the proper time to do somthing Like windows wants?
<Dr_Willis> I got grub, xsplash, and gdm and my user all using the same exact wallpaper. :) looks much better then the brown splotch they got by default
<bensmith> does the hardware freeze bug still happen
<Dr_Willis> and yes - grub2 will be MUCH more themeable then grub ever was. its just a work in progress
<JoshuaL> i would like to see something like: http://gabuntu.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/theme_ubuntu1_menu.jpg
<Dr_Willis> bensmith:  what hardware freeze?
<bensmith> Dr willis when i upgrade to karmic a ew weeks ago there was this serious bug where the mouse and keyboard would both lock up after maybe a minute or 2
<Dr_Willis> bensmith:  never heard of it.. or seen anyone in here asking about it.
<calm> hello
<bensmith> i think it was the alpha 6 version
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Looks like GDM in 9.10 is still basically locked down
<Dr_Willis> bensmith:  try the rc and see - thats the ultimate answer
<calm> i was using evhz.c to check my current USB mouse polling rate in 9.04... it doesn't seem to work now in 9.10.. any ideas?
<bensmith> i wipe dthe drive on that machine and reverted to the updated 9.04 version
<bensmith> how log will it take me to upgrade to karmic this time
<Dr_Willis> How long did it take last time? :)
<hey_boy> Hello guys, I cannot set screen resolution in my 9.10 to above 800x (intel 845 onboard). Any ideas.
<Dr_Willis> a lot will depend on server load and your pc.
<bensmith> about  2 hrs
<bensmith> download install restart
<bensmith> everything
<Dr_Willis> I just do clean installs.. seems to work much better then upgrades
<Dr_Willis> a clean install  from boot up  to install done,  is proberly 20 min or less...
<bensmith> i386 or amd 64
<Dai> that's my plan for this evening
<Dai> already got my lappy backed up
<calm> anyone have any clues on my mouse issue? i can't find crap on google
<Dai> bensmith: and for a clean install, it will take the same for either
<bensmith> is it usb
<Dr_Willis> I got a Grub2 setup flash drive.. i can just copy the ubuntu.iso to it and boot the iso now. :) i dont even have to use unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool any more to install
<Dai> "the mouse issue"?
<Dai> bensmith: from cd
<calm> i was using evhz.c to check my current USB mouse polling rate in 9.04... it doesn't seem to work now in 9.10.. any ideas?
<bensmith> u can put grub 2 on a flash drive
<RussellAlan> My biggest porblem with Karmic, from 9.04 +kde4. upgrade , was a spaztic mouse. would jump everywhere. Then finally yesterday I change the appearance properties, then restart it later in the day, and it had no taskbar or anything other then browser windows, then got othe programs to run.
<RussellAlan> But Spaztic mouse = ... killer
<Dai> bensmith: sure, i could, but i have no reason to
<RussellAlan> maybe a complete fresh install will do the mouse issue in.
<bensmith> no i should have put a question mark after that i am amazed u can do that
<Dai> ah
<HoopyCat> calm:  i would check with the folk(s) who wrote evhz.c and make sure it works with kernel 2.6.31... that's the most likely change that would impact it
<calm> thanks hoopycat that's a good idea
<shadeslayer> RussellAlan: i think theres a fix for that
<shadeslayer> RussellAlan: this occured on my 8.10 install as well (on a XPS M1530)
<RussellAlan> really now?
<RussellAlan> The mouse issue?
<RussellAlan> I think that's just paranormal, nothing else
<shadeslayer> RussellAlan: no its happened before...
<qos> hey guys. in gnome 2.28 there are always all my drives in the sidepanel in nautilus. even ssh and smb mounts ... of which i have many. in 2.26 these were not listed. how do i revert it back?
<bensmith> bye thank for the suggestion dr willis
<shadeslayer> RussellAlan: whats the touchpad make?
<RussellAlan> shadeslayer:  i trust you.
<RussellAlan> huh?
<RussellAlan> Yes it is a laptop, docked. So you're saying maybe it's a laptop touchpad issue. Although it is random
<RussellAlan> I could restart it over, sometimes different distance mouse jumps etc or sometimes I get lucky and it doesn't
<RussellAlan> Night,
<orient2000> .
<Italian_Plumber> ..
<qos> why does nautilus when ran as root automatic mounts all my drives? and without root it does not ... ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. you can put grub1 and lilo, and syslinux.. and many other boot loaders on a flash drive. :)
<Dr_Willis> qos:  you refering to windows vfat/ntfs fileysstems? If so install/run ntfs-config and tell it to allow users to access the filesystems
<Dr_Willis> or add proper entries in /etc/fstab for any perment ntfs/vfat filesystems with the proper options
<qos> Dr_Willis, i am refering to smb shares and sshfs. i can mount them manual as user without problems. but when i run nautilus as root they get mounted automatic. that is really annoying, because it can cause gvfs (imho) to stall... because it cannot find some of your shares in your current environment.
<Dr_Willis> I would suggst never using nautilus as root for starters.. (it can cause all sorts of issues.)       Ive never seen running as root automount things not in /etc/fstab    then again using sudo sort of uses a mixture of the user and roots settings I think
<Dr_Willis> could be the running of stuff via sudo nautilus, is restartung some disk-manager service thats rescanning and seeing the new  shaares/mounts
<coz_> hey guys... any issues reported for no  alt+F2  ?
<Dr_Willis> sudo nautilus most definatly did not 'auto mount' the sshfs bookmark i have.
<Dr_Willis> well i gotta run. bbl
<qos> Dr_Willis, I am not a starter ;) But sometimes i simply need a filebrowser running as root.
<Dr_Willis> i use mc in a terminal withg a BRIGHT RED background. :)
<Dr_Willis> for my root file manager
<Dr_Willis> compiz has a feature to put ROOT: in the title of any wundow running as root also. :) thats a good idea
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<qos> Dr_Willis, All my sshfs and smbfs are listed in /etc/fstab...
<qos> Dr_Willis, tell me more about this compiz idea ;)
<legend2440> coz_: check system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts make sure  Show the panels Run Application dialog box is set to  alt+f2
<coz_> legend2440,  ok checking hold on
<coz_> legend2440,  yep that was it   ..duh ... I didnt even think of looking there  as I usually do ...its going to be along day :)
<choman> anyone here testing with a Dell Latitude D600?
<abarbaccia> anyone on 64bit and having problems with audio popping and flash player not responding to clicks?
<Dr_Willis> qos:  thers a compiz setting somewhere under ccsm to show ROOT:  in the title bar.
<Dr_Willis> qos:  i just noticed it when i was exploring
<aprilhare> hello
 * aprilhare wonders: how do you go about reporting that a device doesn't work when it should? - my webcam doesn't work. i reported it as a bug on cheese but zero action. where do i go next?
<drs305> Dr_Willis:   In gconf-editor:  /apps/compiz/plugins/titleinfo/screen0/options/show_root
<aprilhare> no trace etc. how do i add a trace when the app doesn't crash?
<ripps> does karmic come with a Mail Transfer Agent
<drs305> But it's a compiz setting.
<Dr_Willis> drs305:  yea. be nice if it was a normal gnome/metacity  setting but tahts proberly too 'complex' a setting for the gnome target audiance. :)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<legend2440> !mta | ripps
<ubottu> ripps: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<ripps> legend2440: that's what I thought... I was trying to submit a itp debian bug using reportbug, and everything seemed fine, but doesn't seem like it received anything. So I'm guessing it didn't work with my mta
<astrojp> Hi. where do I go to report bugs (or just help out giving feedback) for the 9.10 release? I installed it last night. *So far*, the 9.10 release has fixed ubuntu from freezing up randomly *and* from stopped my audio files from giving out a popping sound. I do know this is a hellavu lot better than the 9.04 release. :)
<bazhang> !bugs| astrojp
<ubottu> astrojp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<astrojp> bazhang: thank you.
<bazhang> astrojp, no problem :)
<pradeep> is it safe now to upgrade to karmic candidate release??
<bazhang> pradeep, safest would be after release or even a week after
<pradeep> bazhang: any serious problem's
<pradeep> bazhang: can't wait !!
<bazhang> pradeep, you know where to check for bugs, right?
<pradeep> bazhang: I have not tested any beta yet
<bazhang> pradeep, well it is the release candidate now, and around a week to release, I was responding to your 'is it safe' which varies according to your setup, hardware etc
<pradeep> bazhang: Jaunty has not caused any problem's on my laptop till date
<Dai> yeah, i imagine it would take something of immense importance to cause any sort of major change between now and release
<mercutio22> Everytime I start evolution, a message pops up sayng "could not open www.google.com: Operation not supported". Why might that be happening? How can I fix it?
<Italian_Plumber> sounds like a networking problem.
<Italian_Plumber> open a console and type "ping www.google.com"
<meanburrito920_> with the new grub2, how do i change the timeout? grub.cfg says I shouldn't edit the file directly\
<pradeep> wats the procedure for upgrading to the release candidate. I have jaunty installed
<Kris1> Anyone else have problems installing grub?
<pradeep> wats the procedure for upgrading to the release candidate. I have jaunty installed
<Dai> pradeep: format and install fresh.  it will hurt less.
<Dai> back up everything you want to keep first, of course
<mo0nykit> Question: Does nvidiafb support 16:10 framebuffer modes? Or are the supported modes dependent on the chipset?
<pradeep> Dai: Installing all the packages all over again??
<mbeierl> pradeep: upgrade can be done via: update-manager -d.
<mbeierl> mo0nykit: modes are dependent on the chipset.  do you have grub2 installed?
<pradeep> mbeirl:no fresh install needed rite
<pradeep> mbeierl:no fresh install needed rite
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mbeierl> pradeep: if you want ext4 and clean install of grub2, then you will need to install fresh.  if you don't mind keeping your ext3 filesystem as it, then upgrade ought to work
<mo0nykit> mbeierl: i see... i have seen my hwinfo --framebuffer, and there are no 16:10 modes available, so that means i'll have to concede :( How do I find out my grub version?
<pradeep> mbeierl: you mean it's not safe??
<mbeierl> mo0nykit: easiest way I can think of: ls -l /boot/grub.  If there's 10s of .mod files, you have grub2, if there's a menu.lst, it's grub 1 (0.97)
<mbeierl> pradeep: I cannot say safe or not safe.  I did not upgrade.  I usually like to keep two root partitions and install the latest alphas on one and keep a stable on my other, with my data all being on a third partition
<mbeierl> pradeep: so I did a fresh installation
<mbeierl> pradeep: if you are concerned about doing an upgrade, wait until the release is announced.
<mo0nykit> mbeierl: thanks for the tip. I have grub 1. What does grub 2 have to do with the framebuffer? You mean loading the necessary modules at boot time?
<pradeep> mbeierl: Do you know how to extend the root partition?
<brianV> hi all. I upgrades my 9.04 installation to karmic overnight, and am trying to check out Ubuntu One. I've created an account there, and started the client, but I see no way to log in / log out, add my machine, or do any of that
<Heikki123> pradeep: you mean resize the partition? gparted / pareted
<robotti^> hello?
<mbeierl> mo0nykit: it's just got a handy tool for checking at raw startup what modes are truly available; vbeinfo is available at grub2 boot and it does not lie :)
<Heikki123> but you need to do it when the root partition is not mounted. for example using the livecd
<pradeep> Heikki123: Yes, how do i do it
<robotti^> mbeierl: you are here now :D
<Heikki123> pradeep: boot into livecd and run gparted
<mbeierl> pradeep: gparted will grow/shrink partitions, yes.  What I did was not grow my partition, I created a second root partition
<robotti^> mbeierl: I updated to 64-bit rc
<mbeierl> robotti^: yes - I'm back now
<robotti^> mbeierl: But there is same problem
<robotti^> mbeierl: about wireless
<mbeierl> robotti^: yay!  Were you the one with the bcm wireless?
<robotti^> I suppose
<robotti^> wait
<mo0nykit> mbeierl: good to know that. i haven't upgraded to karmic yet. I'll wait for the official release.
<pradeep> Heikki123:Will give a try
<mbeierl> robotti^: ok, so system -> admin -> hardware drivers did not list any for you after you rebooted out of live CD
<robotti^> AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x8D) Firmware Version:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.91.19)
<robotti^> err
<robotti^> It listed on installer
<robotti^> and it activated on installer
<robotti^> but after installer
<robotti^> it does not activated
<robotti^> same driver
<mbeierl> robotti^: ok, are you in the installed OS now?
<robotti^> And when I try manually, it bragging about there is no module wl
<robotti^> no
<robotti^> because there is know network connection
<robotti^> my only connection is wireless
<mbeierl> robotti^: is it possible to use a wired connection - oh.
<robotti^> I am using now mac os x
<robotti^> mbeierl: it works when using from live ubuntu
<robotti^> from cd
<mbeierl> robotti^: and that's where you are now?
<robotti^> I am home
<robotti^> and my connection is only wifi
<mbeierl> robotti^: sorry - you are running the OS from the live cd?  (the installer disk?)
<mbeierl> robotti^: of ubuntu?
<robotti^> now I am using mac os x
<robotti^> but I can boot on ubuntu linux from cd
<robotti^> when running from cd wireless is working
<robotti^> but on installed to hardrive and booted from here, it does not work
<robotti^> not network connection on ubuntu then
<robotti^> no
<robotti^> :D
<robotti^> mbeierl: I think it is about that, they are removing support for my wireless
<mbeierl> robotti^: so, I think we had you note down the name of the module from lsmod when you booted into the ubuntu linux install cd, correct?
<mbeierl> robotti^: no, I don't think so.
<robotti^> It is old propetirery module?
<robotti^> :)
<robotti^> mbeierl: what is name of that module?
<robotti^> mbeierl: I am not sure
<mbeierl> robotti^: let me go back through the IRC logs to see - I think you mentioned it yesterday
<robotti^> I think it was bluetooth module
<robotti^> what I noticed
<robotti^> mbeierl: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=418403 I might have same wireless as that guy
<mbeierl> robotti^:  did you read this yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/203819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203819 in linux "Broadcom bcm4312 wireless not detected at all" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robotti^> same problems
<robotti^> I think there is no support when installed on hardrive
<robotti^> maybe different kernel than on installer
<mbeierl> robotti^: what I see is that there's a bug where they neglect to install the firmware onto the HD, but it is present in the kernel in the installer
<robotti^> mbeierl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/443185 <-- same hardware
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443185 in jockey "Unable to activate Broadcom b43 after STA driver" [Medium,Fix released]
<mbeierl> robotti^: the wireless card is basically a programmable device, and the firmware is the program that is written to the device to make it work.  Without the firmware on the hd, the wireless device is empty and does not know what to do after a reboot
<robotti^> mbeierl: I copied that firmware on ubuntu
<robotti^> but it does not load it I think
<robotti^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Jaunty <-- it works on jaunty
<mbeierl> robotti^: it is particular about where it is put on the hd... oh ok
<robotti^> but not so well on karmic koala https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Karmic
<robotti^> wrong
<robotti^> mbeierl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Karmic <-- that is for my laptop
<robotti^> i have macbook 5,1
<robotti^> :)
<robotti^> works, with remarks
<robotti^> but there is no help for setting that wireless
<robotti^> it only say about works, with remarks
<robotti^> how to contact mactel support?
<mbeierl> robotti^: I do not know.  I'm using a Dell laptop :(
<robotti^> Yep
<robotti^> :D
<mbeierl> robotti^: just to check - when you reboot into the installed kernel, can you check dmesg for firmware messages - like described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/203819/comments/18
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203819 in linux "Broadcom bcm4312 wireless not detected at all" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robotti^> I have only interested if somebody has good how to for that wireless
<robotti^> I must download those files on memory stick
<robotti^> I do not have internet connection, without wireless
<robotti^> :)
<harikumar> my laptop is hp dv2 003 ax. with ubuntu 9.10, webcam is not  working
<linny> anyone know where i can get a dl or torrent for 9.10rc i386 alternate
<mbeierl> robotti^: actually the bug #443185 that you referenced earlier has an update as of 3 hours ago.  Maybe wait for the next RC to be announced, download that and give it a try.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443185 in jockey "Unable to activate Broadcom b43 after STA driver" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443185
<robotti^> mbeierl: :D
<bazhang> linny, let me check
<AnxiousNut> which will be in karmic koala release, pidgin or epiphany?
<robotti^> too bad I do not have any black cd-r:s
<iceroot> AnxiousNut: epiphany
<linny> bazhang: thanks
<Italian_Plumber> <-- pidgin user
<linny> me 2
<mbeierl> robotti^: you can do livecds with usb sticks.  Do you have a usb stick?
<AnxiousNut> iceroot: do you know which epiphany version?
<robotti^> I have usb stick, but I am not sure how to format mac way that installer on usb stick
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ linny scroll down for torrent
<iceroot> !info epiphany karmic
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 85 kB, installed size 300 kB
<iceroot> AnxiousNut: ok, it was another name
<linny> bazhang: that page just times out for me thats why i was asking here
<robotti^> mac efi supports mac os x filesystem with bootable system, if using their file systems
<harikumar> i am having hp dv2-1003 ax lap. i installed ubuntu 9.10 and webcam is not working.
<robotti^> but normal bootable cds will be just fine
<bazhang> linny, let me try to dl one
<linny> bazhang: could you get the torrent and send it to me please ?
<harikumar> somebody help me.
<linny> bazhang: thank you
<robotti^> mbeierl: normal bootable usb sticks does not work on efi
<harikumar> i am having hp dv2-1003 ax lap. i installed ubuntu 9.10 and webcam is not working.
<harikumar> i am having hp dv2-1003 ax lap. i installed ubuntu 9.10 and webcam is not working.
<harikumar> i am having hp dv2-1003 ax lap. i installed ubuntu 9.10 and webcam is not working.
<genii> harikumar: Stop
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-alternate-i386.iso.torrent linny this one works fine
<mbeierl> robotti^: wow - macbook is really insistent on working with only apple stuff, eh?
<harikumar> thank you...
<mbeierl> robotti^: well, good luck, and I hope the wireless gets fixed soon!
<robotti^> mbeierl: now :D normal bootable cd:s work
<robotti^> like windows installer cd, linux installer cd and freebsd
<genii> harikumar: If someone knows an answer they will speak up. If no one knows, wait a while (not two seconds, more like 7-10 minutes) before asking the same question
<linny> bazhang: thank you i get it the webpage wont load for me tho strange
<linny> thanks alot
<robotti^> but no support for usb when using something else than apple filesystems
<robotti^> on booting
<robotti^> I think
<harikumar> okay,its my first chat session. sorry.
<bazhang> linny, does the torrent dl for you?
<linny> yes i got it thanks
<bazhang> alright :)
<mbeierl> robotti^: ah, ok.  well, wait for the next rc - in the meantime go get some more blank cds :(
<robotti^> :D
<linny> fast torrent too :) 5.35MB/s
<robotti^> mbeierl: I am not sure. Yesterday I try it to boot from usb
<robotti^> and nothing were happening
<linny> i wish my prons came down that fast :P
<astrojp> I am getting a crash report that says: 'Your system encountered a serious kernel problem. Your system might become unstable now and might need to be restarted. You can help the developers to fix the problem by reporting it.' It will not let me file the bug through Apport so I should use the command? 'ubuntu-bug linux' My computer just crashed and I lost all info that was currently running in my apps.
<astrojp> Or do I need to try and get more info to send along with the bug?
<astrojp> This is my 'test' machine so I want bugs. :)
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to fix strigi indexer?
<astrojp> Never mind, I should read more. "The correct package for bugs about the kernel is linux".
<harikumar> i am having hp dv2-1003 ax lap. i installed ubuntu 9.10 beta and webcam is not working.
<harikumar> anyone know why
<Lint01> Why the new login background is of such crappy quality? It's 16-bit, my ass
<Lint01> Why the new login background is of such crappy quality? It's 16-bit, my ass
<HoopyCat> Lint01:  most likely because the team that designed it lacked your artistic vision and experience; perhaps you should volunteer for the 10.04 login screen
<Lint01> it's not about 'artistic vision', it's about 65k colors instead of 16.8M
<HoopyCat> Lint01:  i can't read their minds, alas, but you can probably find that team and research why they made that choice.  given the range of hardware that's out there, it was most likely a tradeoff for compatability or performance.
<harikumar> does ubuntu 9.10 support HPdv2-1003ax laptop???
<mbeierl> !hardware | harikumar
<ubottu> harikumar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<harikumar> hmm...i will check it out.thanks....
<genii> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<mbeierl> anyone know: is the boot progress screen really supposed to be just that small, monochrome circle-of-friends, or is there supposed to be a progress bar or something?  Just wondering if this is an upgrade vs. install or if what I'm seeing is expected
<Berzerker> it's like that.
<Berzerker> they completely rewrote GDM
<Berzerker> more of a windows-esq loading scree now.
<Berzerker> n
<AceKing> Does anyone know why after upgrading to 9:10 my mouse would sometimes perform a double click when I single click? It only happens sometimes, but it's driving me nuts!
<mbeierl> This is pre-gdm, no?  GDM shows up after that
<Berzerker> well GDM + boot manager display
<Berzerker> falls under GDM, for the D part.
<harikumar> well, that didnt help me....i installed 9.10 beta and everythings working fine expect webcam and touchpad
<harikumar> i installed 9.10 beta in my hpdv2-1003ax model lap and everythings working fine expect webcam and touchpad.
<duffydack> no RC release ?
<mbeierl> harikumar: that's why it's called beta...
<astrojp> It looks like this bug is under 'KernelOops'. I see that it's already been filed by others. No necessarily my architecture but it looks like the bug has been reported and I do not want to file *another* report.
<mbeierl> harikumar: so did you see your webcam model listed in the supported hardware list?
<harikumar> pardon...
<Berzerker> harikumar: try updating to the RC
<harikumar> theres no model givel..its just hp webcam written next to it....and what is an RC?
<mbeierl> harikumar: what I meant was it is called beta (or the latest is in Release Candidate status) because it still has known deficiencies
<mbeierl> harikumar: RC = Release Candidate, a possible candidate version for the final official release
<mbeierl> harikumar: go to a terminal (Accessories -> Terminal) and type lspci and see if the webcam is listed there
<harikumar> where can i find rc?\
<mbeierl> harikumar: it is now probably on the same server as the beta download
<mbeierl> harikumar: however, simply doing an update will get you to the RC version
<mbeierl> harikumar: are you familiar with update manager?
<harikumar> i check for update every 5 hrs...i am familiar with 9.04,but its in my desktop.
<harikumar> in terminal webcam is not listed
<Berzerker> do a dist-upgrade right now
<mbeierl> harikumar: lspci > device.list ; pasebinit device.list
<mbeierl> harikumar: just curious...
<mbeierl> harikumar: alternatively, maybe it's showing up under the usb bus?  lsusb?
<mbeierl> harikumar: does the webcam work under Windows?  Maybe we can get the device name from there?
<robotti^> :(
<mbeierl> robotti^: oh, no.  What's up?
<harikumar> yes it work fine with windows...'
<robotti^> it does not work now
<robotti^> I am little bit disaponted.
<robotti^> maybe some sleep
<robotti^> and more working with this problem
<mbeierl> robotti^: still the wireless?
<shadeslayer> hmmm a bit ot,but does anyone here have some experience writing docs?
<mbeierl> shadeslayer: only functional specs and design specs for work... :(
<shadeslayer> (documentation for gnome or kde)
<robotti^> mbeierl: yep, too much work to me now
<shadeslayer> mbeierl: im looking for someone who knows XML and works with docbooks :)
<mbeierl> robotti^: but ... the possible fix is pending in a future release...
<mbeierl> shadeslayer: definitely not me ....\
<robotti^> mbeierl: future release? 10.04?
<robotti^> :(
<tolonuga> can someone tell me: is "hal" still installed on a normal ubuntu/kubuntu installation, and can it be used to get notifications (e.g. when a certain usb device was added)? the texts in the wiki talk about hal deprecation and move to other things.
<robotti^> six months
<mbeierl> robotti^: no, next couple of days.  The bug report that I looked at had an update with fix 3 hours ago.  This will be in the next RC, over the next couple of days
<tolonuga> I don't want to move to udev, as udev has huge issues, and the udev developers told us to move to hal. so I wonder what to do if hal would be gone?
<harikumar> leaving...
<Dai> is anyone familiar with the inspiron 11z, specifically the touchpad?  none of the typical touchpad fixes seem to work in jaunty (for suspending the touchpad while typing), and my wife's on my butt about a fix for that :)
<genii> Dai: You've tried this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Disabling%20the%20Touchpad%20Temporarily%20While%20Typing
<Dai> i have, and it doesn't work
<Dai> apparently it's an elantech touchpad which doesn't get detected as a touchpad at all
<genii> So it sees it as a mouse?
<Dai> yep
<Dai> i think i might have found some information on it, apparently it's an issue with the new elantech driver not setting imps compatibility mode?  if that makes *any* sense to anyone
<stefan_> hallo leute mein system 64bit karmic spielt MP3 FLV1 und FMP4 nicht mehr ab
<stefan_> ich weiss nicht woran es liegt
<bazhang> stefan_, English please #ubuntu-de for German
<stefan_> oh sry
<stefan_> i didnt see that this was english so:
<cg> hello. where is the libstdc++-i386 ?
<emilys> hi guys, im now using ubuntu nbr karmic. i wonder how can i enabling keyboard shortcuts, like for turning on/off wi-fi, bluetooth, touchpad. to save my battery life. oh, im on eee pc 1000HE. thank you
<stefan_> my system karmic 64bit doenst play avi, MP3 and so on no more
<cg> some of my software need it
 * Blues-Man hello folks
<bazhang> stefan_, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<stefan_> yes
<reagleBRKLN> using karmic and my system is stalling on an update to openoffice.org-emailmerge
<bazhang> stefan_, what about w64codecs from medibuntu.org
<reagleBRKLN> can't remove or install with dpkg as it just sits there
<stefan_> what i did till now is: deleting all packages containing codecs and the programs which uses them and reinstalling all that stuff
<stefan_> i already installed w64codecs from the repositoryx
<cg> stefan_: you will find everything works if you install the package
<stefan_> bit i installed it already and it doesnt work
<bazhang> reagleBRKLN, dpkg? from outside the package management system (ie a deb not from ubuntu repos)?
<cg> im looking for libstdc++-i386. my computer is 64bit.
<bazhang> reagleBRKLN, what about apt-get
<reagleBRKLN> no, it's standard repos
<reagleBRKLN> same with apt-get
<reagleBRKLN> in fact, started with apt-get, had to kill it, and try remove with apt-get and dpkg
<bazhang> reagleBRKLN, could you paste.ubuntu.com with the error message when you try to install something
<reagleBRKLN> it just sits there forever: Removing openoffice.org-emailmerge ...
<reagleBRKLN> i don't see a dpkg verbose option... so i could see whats happening
<Martyn> Does anyone use Karmic + Gnome + Compiz + VNC?
<bazhang> reagleBRKLN, sounds like a bug; please pastebin the apt-get error message nonetheless
<sep1318> is there something up with the kernel+ipw2200? neither kubuntu rc nor arch not gentoo want me to connect with WEP anymore, and it's worked perfectly...since edgy.
<reagleBRKLN> bazhang: there is no error message
<reagleBRKLN> it just sits there
<Martyn> when I try Karmic (vs Jaunty) I don't get screen refreshes if I activate Remote Desktop (vnc)
<bazhang> reagleBRKLN, configuring?
<Martyn> I just see the background image, but none of gnome-panel
<reagleBRKLN> bazhang: yes, downloaded successful
<Martyn> sep1318:  I had the same issue.  There is a change in the 2.6.30 kernel that caused this, it's not directly a 'Karmic' issue as much as it's an ongoing kernel bug that is being worked on in the community kernel
<Martyn> sep1318: There is a fix posted to the LKML about three weeks ago, if you want to be brave and patch and rebuild your own kernel.  I do not think there is a launchpad bug against the issue yet though.
<Martyn> So you may want to open a launchpad bug
<sep1318> Martyn: thanks for comfirming my suspicion.
<Martyn> sep1318 : No worries.   Not many people are using ipw2200 for some reason.
<Martyn> (Which is strange, given how popular a wireless solution it is)
<sep1318> well, that's what my card is, so i don't have much choice?
<sep1318> yeah
<reagleBRKLN> ah, appears my pgrep was causing problems with use of system pgrep (didn't use to exist), so moved my bin/pgrep to pygrep
<reagleBRKLN> is there a utility for finding fastest repo mirrors? there used to be a debian one, but don't see it in karmic
<bazhang> reagleBRKLN, in software sources?
<bazhang> system administration software sources ?
<reagleBRKLN> bazhang: to ping a list of mirrors, then update apt's sources
<cabrey> hey guys, just updated my package lists and there is something wrong with the flash package and i can't install anything
<cabrey> i even tried to force remove (--force-all) the package but dpkg still fails
<Martyn> OUCH .. massive update today .. 110 packages.
<JoshuaL> lol: http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/10/23/linux-creator-linus-torvalds-gives-windows-7-a-thumbs-up
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rafferty> hi all. Just booted karmic on a Thinkpad x200... no sound and no vertical trackpoint scrolling... any suggestions?
<MinArtur> Âñåì ïðèâåò!!!
<bazhang> !ru | MinArtur
<ubottu> MinArtur: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MinArtur>  :)
<Martyn> Pozhaulujsta MinArtur :)
<Martyn> Dobry Dien.
<Martyn> Wait, no .. _Spacibe_ .. not Pozhaulujsta.  Darn :)  My Russian is terrible.
<MinArtur> à ïî ðóññêîì ìîæíî ïèñàòü?
<Pici> English only here please.
<bazhang> MinArtur, english only here
<cabrey> i guess somebody removed the adobe-flashplugin from the repo ???
<MinArtur> íå ÿ àíãëèéñêèé íå ïîíèìàþ òîëüêî íåñêîëüêî ñëîâ
<cabrey> aptitude gives me "E: No downloadable files for adobe-flashplugin version 10.0.22.87-2jaunty1; perhaps it is a local or obsolete package?"
<jimpop> cabrey, why are you looking for jaunty pkgs?
<cabrey> i'm not, somebody royally screwed up
<jimpop> hmm
<Pici> 'somebody'?
<jimpop> i can test... 2 secs
<cabrey> whoever maintains the package lists i guess
<jimpop> geeze... update servers are slooooowwww today
<cabrey> that's what happens when an RC is made available ;)
<jimpop> d/l'ing a release file at 6.4Kbs
<jimpop> :-)
<jimpop> cabrey, I can confirm this.  Somebody screwed up the RC release file for the Partner source
<cabrey> yea and I can't even get dpkg to fix this with all its forcing powers :|
<Mesaph> hi. I need help installing ubuntu onto my netbook. I've downloaded the Karmic-Netbook release and prepared my usb stick to install linux from it. I am able to boot from it and i've selected the "install.." option, but it doesn't work. The Kubuntu logo appears, stays on the screen from about 30 seconds and vanishes. Then, for about half a second, some text is displayed (which i can't read, because it's gone too fast) and the display turns dark 
<shadeslayer> Mesaph: did you run the self usb check?
<cabrey> Mesaph: what netbook & hardware?
<shadeslayer> Mesaph: also MD5SUM the iso
<shadeslayer> !md5sum | Mesaph
<ubottu> Mesaph: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Mesaph> Its the Medion E1212. The "Check Disk for defects" reported no errors.
<nn__> clear
<shadeslayer> Mesaph: iso m5sum correct?
<nn__> im having problems with flash after last update...
<shadeslayer> *md5sum
<Mesaph> I'll check it
<jimpop> nm__ welcome to the fray
<nn__> ok so everyone is
<jimpop> flash is borked in the RC release
<nn__> ok
<nn__> great
<jimpop> if you delete the 10.0.22.87-2jaunty1 pkg then you won't be able to easily get flash to work right now
<darthanubis> flash works perfectly here
<jimpop> yes,same here
<Dr_Willis> works fine here also
<jimpop> but if you update your repos you will see that it's no longer available and is now considered a local pkg
<Mesaph> The md5 sum is correct
<nn__> E: Error interno al abrir el caché (1). Por favor informe de este error. what is this? cant open synaptic!
<reagleBRKLN> does the fuse module not come with karmic? trying to run encfs and it says module not found. running the -rt kernel right now
<Dr_Willis> It is in the kenrel allready
<Dr_Willis> not a module - last i looked
<Dr_Willis> -rt could be different
<reagleBRKLN> i only have a cuse.ko in /usr/lib/mod....
<Dr_Willis> but i use fuse tools all the time - and i am very sure in this kernel its compiled in by default
<Mesaph> If i try to start it without installing, there are quite a few errors like "[66.452705] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x29562922"
<reagleBRKLN> Dr_Willis: what is your path to fuse.ko ?
<Dr_Willis> there is no fuse.ko - its BUILT into the kernel, not as a module
<Dr_Willis> in older releases it was a module.
<reagleBRKLN> oh, so why would encfs complain about not finding module
<Dr_Willis> No idea unless its trying to load it whenb its allready loaded
<Dr_Willis> sshfs, anbd other fuse tools work here for me
<Mesaph> all the other errors are SQUASHFS errors, either
<reagleBRKLN> ah, i see some of the encfs options have changed
<Dr_Willis> ive never used encfs
<reagleBRKLN> its my bad, need to do some encfs configing
<octy> hi... o.O
<octy> anyone has problems booting?
<micro> hey what package should i use for pppd?
<mac> is there any way to install ubuntu or any linux distro on a pc without cd player?
<bazhang> mac, usb stick?
<mac> no
<mac> the pc is so old
<mac> that it hasn' t any usb socket
<mac> nor cd player
<bazhang> mac, what system is on there now
<mac> nothing
<mac> but before
<mac> there was windows 95
<skreech> Argh
<skreech> Everything is broken
<skreech> Where everything is one thing that's really annoying :)
<skreech> I don't have Vterms
<mac> what?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation mac here are some options
<skreech> alt+ctrl+F1 -F6 doesn't show anythign
<Gratz474> Any of you guys use an intel card? I am curious if there is any tweaks I could do
<Mesaph> anybody got an idea what i could try? I'd really like to try using linux, but if I can't even install it, I think i've got to use windows 7 again
<Gratz474> scrolling for in in firefox isjust not quite as smooth as it is in windows
<octy> :( i can't even install anything because /tmp is read only o.O
<Gratz474> are there any tweaks I could do to make scrolling better?
<bazhang> Mesaph, installing using unetbootin (usb stick)?
<mac> no
<cabrey> mac: that computer is probably so old that ubuntu won't even run well on it
<cabrey> mac: try puppy or dsl linux
<mac> but how can i install them
<mac> ?
<mac> on that pc
<cabrey> mac: you'll have to ask them i suppose
<Gratz474> is it possible to use intel drivers 2.7 ?
<cabrey> Gratz474: why....?
<Mesaph> bazhang: I've used the usb-creator.exe, as I'm using only windows machines at the moment.
<bazhang> Mesaph, I've never had luck with usb-creator; there is a windows version of unetbootin iirc
<Gratz474> cabrey, because its still not where it should be
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net if memory serves
<cabrey> Gratz474: what does that mean? 2.9 is performing fantastically
<Mesaph> thank you, I'll try it
<Gratz474> cabrey, how can i see what version i am running?
<bazhang> Mesaph, pendrivelinux website has some tutorials as well
<cabrey> Gratz474: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<soreau> Hello
<Gratz474> 2.9.0 here is there a newer version at all?
<cabrey> Gratz474: no, what's wrong with it?
<Gratz474> cabrey, still not as good as xaa
<cabrey> Gratz474: what does that mean? you're being very vague
<Gratz474> cabrey, for a 865G it is not as good scrolling
<Gratz474> firefox scrolling still is not *as* smooth
<mac> is there any way to install ubuntu or any linux distro on a pc without cd player?
<soreau> I was wanting to upgrade my Jaunty install to Karmic via chroot. I am chrooted into ubuntu now, what should I run to fully dist-upgrade it to Karmic?
<mac> is there any way to install ubuntu or any linux distro on a pc without cd player?
<Gratz474> cabrey, although from the uxa 2.8 stuff its miles ahead
<cabrey> mac: does it have a floppy drive?
<mac> yes
<mac> but no netcard
<bazhang> mac, check the link I sent you
<Gratz474> cabrey, and i give them that for fixing it and making it usable but if i had xaa right now it would be much faster scrolling
<cabrey> Gratz474: so why can't you use uxa accel method?
<bazhang> there is an option for floppies
<Gratz474> cabrey, I just answered you
<mac> yes, but it hasn' t got any usb ports
<mac> and an empty hd
<cabrey> Gratz474: ok, do you use compiz?
<Gratz474> cabrey, i am using 2.9 now, I guess i am using UXA by default
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  <--- mac
<Gratz474> cabrey, I do it runs butter smooth
<maco> mac: are you sure its a computer?
<cabrey> Gratz474: yes you are, sorry forgot about that
<cabrey> Gratz474: try disabling it
<mac> yes, but it had winzozz 95
<Gratz474> cabrey, the driver is almost perfect, i mean from 2.8 uxa miles ahead but i always want the best performance I can get
<Gratz474> cabrey, does not help the scroling
<mac> this is ok
<cabrey> Gratz474: well you are limited by your hardware. anyways I have found FF on *nix to be terrible, have you tried chrome/chromium?
<mac> bazhang<--https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<soreau> Can someone tell me how to upgrade from jaunty to karmic from CLI (chroot)?
<cabrey> soreau: update-manager -d?
<soreau> cabrey: That will work without X running?
<cabrey> oh wait that's GUI isn't it...
<cabrey> soreau: you can change your sources.list to karmic and then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Gratz474> cabrey, with compiz disabled I would say its most likely just as good as xaa
<cabrey> soreau: i can't guarantee it won't break anything
<Gratz474> cabrey, what part of compiz is messing with my browser scrolling do you think?
<soreau> cabrey: Heh, I did not know this before, but update-manager popped up a gui in my gentoo!
<soreau> It's working now
<Gratz474> cabrey, I mean compiz runs like butter here
<cabrey> Gratz474: probably the fact that it's compositing wm, it's the idea of it at least
<cabrey> Gratz474: do you depend on FF for its extensions or anything?
<soreau> cabrey: I would have never thought it would work =)
<Gratz474> cabrey, nope, but if i do turn off all effects my browsing is maybe 10 percent beteter
<Gratz474> cabrey, its really not that bad to begin with
<cabrey> soreau: i thought you said X wasn't running?
<soreau> (now if only there was such a thing as chuser)
<Gratz474> cabrey, but i always just want that 10 more percent
<cabrey> Gratz474: try chromium. it doesn't hurt to try it IMHO
<soreau> cabrey: X is not running for the ubuntu partition I am chrooted into
<Gratz474> oh other browsers I have tried have been worse cabrey
<soreau> cabrey: However it is running here on gentoo
<soreau> cabrey: I didn't know gui apps could work through chroot this way
<Gratz474> cabrey, is there any other better compisitng wm's other then the one that comes in gnome?
<cabrey> Gratz474: but have you tried chromium? just tell me
<Gratz474> maybe the xfce one? i heard that one was good ?
<cabrey> Gratz474: metacity can be a compositing wm, but it's not that good imho
<Gratz474> no but I have tried empiphany-webkit
<Gratz474> cabrey, is that what I am running now ?
<cabrey> Gratz474: chromium is _extremely_ fast. if you have compiz disabled, then yes, but you are in stacking mode
<cabrey> Gratz474: to try metacity's compositing mode press alt-f2, then type in gconf-editor
<Gratz474> cabrey, i meean everything runs super smooth even with compiz, just the scrolling is heh 10 percent less smooth, completely usable by all aspects I just would really like that 10 percent
<cabrey> Gratz474: you've made your point, now I'm trying to help
<Gratz474> cabrey, i thought i was already running the metacity compositor?
<cabrey> Gratz474: no, metacity is a stacking wm by default
<Gratz474> cabrey, so how am i running compiz?
<cabrey> Gratz474: what? Compiz isn't metacity...
<Sky_> hi, i created a usb ubuntu 9.10 usb disk from within the live cd, but i can't boot it, the menu works, but then nothing happens, after pushing F2 i see that its trying to open my cd device: /init: line1: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<dooglus> hi.  I just used the 'software sources' tool to find the fastest repository.  it picked one that doesn't have karmic packages on it.  is there some way to find the fastest server that has karmic?
<bazhang> Sky_, using unetbootin?
<Sky_> i just used the boot usb creator
<zash> compiz needs more tiling imho
<mbeierl> dooglus: :)  That's too funny... sorry - can't help, but man! that's hilarious!
<dooglus> Sky_: I had that one time.  pull out the usb stick and put it in again just as it starts looking on your hard drive I think I did?
<dooglus> mbeierl: it's math.ucdavis.edu that's missing karmic
<bazhang> Sky_, okay; I have not had good luck with that-- unetbootin is another option should you wish to try
<Sky_> lol, now it boots, but it took about 5min to startup, with thousand errors about /dev/sr0
<Gratz474> cabrey, what will enabling metacity do?
<Gratz474> the composiitng factor of it ?
<cabrey> Gratz474: just follow my directions. 1. Disable compiz. 2. Press alt-f2 3. Type in gconf-editor and press enter. 4. Tell me when you get there
<Gratz474> i can disalbe it from the gnome menu right?
<cabrey> Gratz474: go to appearance > visual effects to disable it
<Gratz474> yes, i did that
<Gratz474> will i be able to have any effects? hehe
<cabrey> Gratz474: have you followed the other steps yet?
<Sky_> do i also have the feature to use the usb stick for my documents and settings with unetbootin ?
<Gratz474> im there cabrey
<cabrey> Gratz474: is the window "Configuration Editor" open?
<Gratz474> yes
<Mesaph> I just tried to boot it using unetbootin, but it freezes after checking the battery state. ...
<cabrey> Gratz474: good. Now expand "apps"
<bazhang> Sky_, you mean a persistent live usb? or a usb installer stick
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here have problems with youtube in totem
<cabrey> Gratz474: then expand "metacity" and click on general
<cabrey> Gratz474: finally check the box next to "compositing_manager"
<mysticdarkhack> it seem I get an error when trying to play youtube video from totem
<Sky_> i mean both :)
<Gratz474> cabrey, i dont see metacity
<cabrey> Gratz474: scroll down
<bazhang> Sky_, two separate sticks then?
<Sky_> no, both in one, it should be persistent and live and you should have the option to install
<mysticdarkhack> Message: Error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<mysticdarkhack> gstffmpegdemux.c(1243): gst_ffmpegdemux_open (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin0/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin20/ffdemux_swf:ffdemux_swf0:
<mysticdarkhack> Input/output error
<bazhang> Sky_, afaik unetbootin does not have the persistent feature, but is an installer
<mysticdarkhack> sorry about that
<Gratz474> cabrey, ok yea did that
<Gratz474> i am in the compositing now
<Mesaph> okay, I just rebootet again and it seems to work
<cabrey> Gratz474: you checked it off?
<Gratz474> it was not on
<mysticdarkhack> I'm guess it probably gstreamer
<cabrey> Gratz474: ok and compiz _was_ disabled before you did this, right?
<Gratz474> yes
<Gratz474> compiz was disables
<Gratz474> and compositing was not checked in the metacity
<dooglus> this 'find best repository' bug is already in the tracker, and marked as 'fix committed' since 2007
<cabrey> Gratz474: ok go try whatever and see if it is faster and don't close anything
<Gratz474> i ma not in its compoisitng thing i can tell
<dooglus> what do I do to indicate that it isn't really fixed?
<Gratz474> cabrey, it is faster yes
<cabrey> Gratz474: ok so it is a bug with compiz. you can leave metacity running but you won't really have any effects or you can use compiz and have a slightly slower browser
<Gratz474> cabrey, hmm
<cabrey> Gratz474: or you can use chromium with compiz, but it's up to you
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> how to reinstall grub 1 under karmic? waiting for the final version i will return on it
<yoritomo> really to sslow the beta 1.97
<Sky_> the cdrom doesn't seem to be the problem, if i put in any disk while booting from usb , the errors disappear, but it still takes 5min !!!
<Ademan> so wait, is /boot/grub/menu.lst no longer used? now it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg? which is an autogened file?
<Berzerker-> grub.cfg is auto genned
<Berzerker-> the menu.lst is now /etc/default/grub
<Berzerker-> once that is updated, you sudo update-grub
<Berzerker-> and it gens the cfg file
<Ademan> ah thanks Berzerker- I was wondering why my menu.lst wasn't being obeyed (I have to wonder why i still have one, I did the "install over everything but /home")
<yoritomo> yes but i don't want grub 2 anymore, very slow, i want to downgrade to grub 1
<robotti^> hello
<Berzerker-> Ademan, if you upgrade from jaunty, it keeps the old grub stuff
<Berzerker-> yoritomo, grub 2 is much faster than grub 1
<yoritomo> i have a black sreen, "grub loading" during 10 sec before to see grub menu :(
 * Blues-Man good blues bye
<Ademan> Berzerker-: well is it really an upgrade when you install over everything but /home ?
<Berzerker-> Ademan, sure, /home is just YOUR files. /home is pretty much only folders when you first install ubuntu.
<Berzerker-> the real OS is everything except /home
<Ademan> Berzerker-: exactly, so if you wipe everything but /home, that's more like a fresh install than an upgrade
<Berzerker-> Ademan, but if you go through the dist-upgrade path, it doesn't wipe. unless you wiped and installed.
<yoritomo> no, i did a clean install with a ext4fs partition
<Ademan> Berzerker-: i didn't dist-upgrade, i installed over everything but /home (it's an option if you choose manual partitioning in the installer from the desktop cd)
<rafferty> anyone have luck with Sound on Thinkpads with karmic?
<Berzerker-> Ademan, ok then it's not an upgrade.
<Berzerker-> Ademan, for some reason they keep the menu.lst then
<yoritomo> no
<nick125> Hmm. I'm having a problem getting my USB speakers working in Karmic. I get an error from pulseaudio like such: Oct 23 11:09:10 nick-laptop pulseaudio[3482]: module-udev-detect.c: Tried to configure /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/sound/card1 (alsa_card.usb-Bose_Corporation_Bose_USB_Audio-00) more often than 5 times in 10s
<nick125> Any ideas?
<yoritomo> i wanted to avoid problems to be sure about the REAL beta problems
<nick125> If I have the speakers plugged in when I boot, they work fine.
<Pici> rafferty: I'm not having any issues on my T60
<MaT-dg> I have a problem with the ISO of 9.10. When burned to CD-RW brasero gets stuck on 'creating image checksum'. I can cancel this and it finishes but doesn't boot. When creating bootable usb stick with unetbootin the process gets stuck on 5%.
<rafferty> thanks Pici. Just did a clean install on my x200 and no go. followed troubleshooting guide, tinkered with alsa... no hope.
<bazhang> MaT-dg, gets stuck at 5 per cent for how long
<MaT-dg> bazhang: wait nevermind, just started to move again... I guess about 10-15mins on 5%
<bazhang> MaT-dg, I had that same issue, it does hang there for a bit then picks up after a while
<Gratz474> what exactly is XGL ?
<rafferty> Mat-dg - I've experienced a 20-minute time frame in the past.
<Ademan> Gratz474: something you don't want, it's a replacement X server
<MaT-dg> bazhang: now 0% on 'installing bootloader' hope it goes well to after a while :P
<bazhang> its taken me a couple of tries in the past before it works, but its the only one I've found that does work
<Ademan> hey mzz if you're around, i didn't find any gconf keys for gdm's simple-greeter to set the gtkrc
<Gratz474> Ademan, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-617004.html
<Gratz474> Ademan, i was thinking of maybe trying that
<Ademan> Gratz474: exactly what is your problem? XGL is old and, you don't want it...
<Ademan> Gratz474: or were you wanting to try it for the heck of it?
<Gratz474> Ademan, with compiz firefox scrolling is maybe just 10 percent slower then without it
<Gratz474> was trying to get that 10 percent nad have compiz
<Ademan> Gratz474: you'll have a whole host of other problems with XGL
<Gratz474> I see
<kulight> im trying to gget tv using dvb i get video but no sound. any one had this problem ?
<Gratz474> Ademan, i wonder if theres some compiz effect that is known to do this or if its the just the compositor in gneral
<Gratz474> general
<Ademan> Gratz474: that could be, I would expect that it's an issue with GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap with certain drivers, is firefox too slow to be usable at the moment?
<Gratz474> Ademan, oh no its pretty much perfect :)
<Gratz474> just if i turn off compiz its like 10 percent better
<Gratz474> still usable by all means
<Gratz474> thsi is compiz with full effects as well
<Gratz474> Ademan, maybe thats just something i have to live iwth hehe
<Gratz474> i mean this is like 5- year old hardware
<Ademan> Gratz474: ah, so it is noticable though? hrm... sorry, i mean Xgl isn't supported anymore anyways.  (and actually i was wrong, Xgl apparently isn't an independent X server)
<om26er> is there any device manager for ubuntu??
<Ademan> om26er: what are you trying to do?
<om26er> Ademan: i wanna know which device i am using and is the driver working
<Ademan> om26er: device for what?...
<om26er> i tried 7.10 live cd and it had device manager
<om26er> Ademan: my wifi sound card etc
<Gratz474> Ademan, i mean if you ever used the other way it might not be but if i turn off compiz there is a minor improvement
<Gratz474> Ademan, more so when scrollling reealllll fast
<cabrey> Gratz474: Did you try my advice?
<Gratz474> you can see a skip here or there with compiz on
<Gratz474> cabrey, huh? i stepped away
<cabrey> Gratz474: I said if you don't need the extensions of firefox, you can try the chromium browser which is a lot faster and smoother
<Ademan> Gratz474: ah, yeah I expect it's an issue with GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.  out of curiosity what driver/card are you using?
<Gratz474> intel 865G
<Gratz474> cabrey, is int in the ubuntu repo?
<cabrey> Gratz474: a ppa
<Gratz474> ppa?
<cabrey> !ppa | Gratz474
<ubottu> Gratz474: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Ademan> Gratz474: naw, there's a ppa for it though, it's nice, but I only use it when i don't feel like waiting for firefox to load and restore all 50 tabs i had up lol
<Gratz474> i mean, ephiphany scrolling is not so good here
<Ademan> (no ad block plus is a big issue though...)
<cabrey> Gratz474: well epiphany is not chromium, now is it?
<Gratz474> take taht back but its ok
<Gratz474> i guess ephiphany is alright
<Gratz474> sitll firefox is a bit smoother
<Ademan> than epiphany? wouldn't have expected that
 * cabrey facepalms
<Gratz474> cabrey, i dont mind using the chrome stuff for normal browsering now but firebug :)
<Gratz474> atleast I know what the problem is
<Gratz474> its the compositing stuff
<Gratz474> and prolly either the intel driver is not optimized in that little specific area or something
<Gratz474> or its just tooo old
<cabrey> whatever, I give up
<om26er> Gratz474: fyi new intel driver is way man way more better than the jaunty's
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> how do we install flash player in Karmic?
<Gratz474> om26er, oh yea i know i am using 9.10 now
<cbx33> Gratz474: are you talking about the mobile one?
<Ademan> cbx33: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you'll get flash and a whole bunch of video codecs
<cbx33> like mobile intel chipset?
<Gratz474> om26er, the last one was not even what i would consider usable
<Gratz474> talking intel 82865G
<Gratz474> desktop
<cabrey> cbx33: don't enable the partner repo
<Ademan> cbx33: although the actual flash player is flashplugin-nonfree or something similar
<cbx33> thought so that's all I want for now
<om26er> Gratz474: yes last driver was poor with video playback and compiz too now both work great
<Gratz474> really more or less just nit picking i mean its pretty much perfect
<tntc> is there a problem with Karmic and hddtemp not starting?
<Ademan> tntc: have you checked launchpad? the likelyhood that someone is also trying to use hddtemp in here and is in the same timezone, and isn't afk, seems a bit slim lol
<Gratz474> i just reallly wish i could use XAA with my intel card, but they took it out
<Gratz474> it gave the best performance
<cabrey> Gratz474: it was also very old tech
<yoritomo> i came back just finished to eat the blood sausage
<Gratz474> cabrey, i am sure, but i was just talking about what gave me a tad bit faster scrolling ;)
<Gratz474> i wonder if there is some tweak i can do for compiz to make it a bit better
<Gratz474> or maybe its the intel drivers heh
<cabrey> Gratz474: so you've told me 8 million times....
<tntc> Ademan: I have, and there was little information and nothing matching my current experience.  I doubt it is a real bug.
<Gratz474> cabrey, 8 million + 1
<tntc> My next question was going to be "What could cause HDDtemp to not start?"
<Gratz474> oh the good old days of xaa
<Ademan> tntc: sorry, "check launchpad" was all i had :-/
<tntc> haha! that's ok.  I checked it on my netbook and it launched fine, so I'm going to troubleshoot it by hand.
<yoritomo> Berzerker  is it true grub2 faster than 1 ? when laoding i see the hdd working like a crazing on the black screen "loading grub" for 10secs then i finally see the menu
<honka> guys how can I unmount root after boot toram option is used?
<yoritomo> do you know what can be coming this problem from ?
<yoritomo> is it due to ext4fs partitition  ?
<yoritomo> first time i passed on ext4
<nxnn14> hi i am having trouble with my wired internet connection and was wondering if someone could please help me troubleshoot the problem
<nxnn14> the problem has been around since Hardy and persists everytime I update even now with karmic
<Gratz474> hmm actually the metacity compositor, scrolling does not work so well in that either, the true test is with smooth scrolling on heh
<honka> I need to boot from hard disk partition in live mode.I'm doing it.But the partition is mounted in the /cdrom.How can I unmout it?
<honka> I ve booted in RAM mode
<nxnn14> the problem is that my ethernet only works after I reboot not from a cold boot. There is an error message that looks like Unsupported PM Caps regs version(7) on reboot
<honka> so everything should be in the ram and should be able to unmount root and unlock the hard disk partition for changes
<honka> how to do that? regular unmount does not work
<nxnn14> My network card is realtek rtl8101e
<Pici> nxnn14: What version of Ubuntu are you using? You seem to be asking in more than one channel at once and this one is only for the development version: 9.10
<nxnn14> I am using karmic currently, however the problem has persisted from hardy to ibex to jaunty and now karmic
<nxnn14> so it sorta fits both
<Pici> nxnn14: Is there a bug logged for the issue?
<nxnn14> and since no one was responding i posted in both
<nxnn14> not sure
<nxnn14> i am pretty much a novice with this
<Gratz474> is it possible to overlock intel onboard graphics?
<matrixblue> anyone have any errors compiling gspca in karmic?
<Kovert> where can i file a bug?
<nxnn14> pici it was one of those things I have learned to live with and am finally getting back to trying to fix it
<Pici> nxnn14: I'd start with looking for that error on launchpad
<Kovert> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nxnn14> ok
<thiebaude> what folder is the default wallpapers in?
<cabrey> thiebaude: /usr/share/backgrounds
<thiebaude> cabrey, thanks , mate
<nxnn14> pici don't really see anything there
<nxnn14> pici i have looked through the forums and googled it and found some hits but no solutions just people saying that they have this problem
<Kovert> ubuntu-bug vmware-package
<nxnn14> its annoying to have to boot twice everytime I turn on my computer
<Pici> nxnn14: I'd start by logging a bug against your kernel.  run: ubuntu-bug linux
<nxnn14> pici ok I can do that...the error that shows up that when the ethernet does eventually work is Unsupported PM Caps regs version(7) which seems to mean that ubuntu doesnt like the power managment version of the network card but that's all I can think og
<Kovert> can some one file a bug for me? I dont seem to be able to
<mzz> Ademan: gdm gtkrc: there's /gnome/interface/gtk_theme or something like that, currently set to HumanLogin, so it picks up /usr/share/themes/HumanLogin/gtk-2.0/gtkrc. You can probably change that to pick up a different theme (from /var/lib/gdm/.themes/ or /usr/share/themes). Or putting a .gtkrc-2.0 in /var/lib/gdm may also work.
<honka> do you guys know if gparted has a irc channel?
<Kovert> So no one can file a bug for me?
<Pici> Kovert: Why can't you file the bug?
<Kovert> i have tried cant get to the right place
<Pici> Kovert: Well, what happens when you try?
<Kovert> nothing i do the type alt -F2 the windowes opens i type the bug and nothing happens
<nxnn14> pici i have filed the bug
<Pici> Kovert: can you try from a terminal window?
<Kovert> sure
<Kovert> nxnn14: my bug?
<nxnn14> so no one has any ideas on this Unsupported PM Caps regs version(7) thing and why my network card would only work after a reboot?
<mrwes> hrmm RC is out aye?
<nxnn14> kovert, no my bug :)
<Kovert> nxnn14: oh :-(
<nxnn14> sorry kovert
<Ademan> mzz: OH, i was looking under /apps/gdm thanks!
<Kovert> Pici: someting i now hapopening
<Kovert> Pici: tHANKS IT SENT IT
<Ademan> mzz: also just fyi, as a normal user I remember creating a gtkrc for using with fluxbox (since it didn't start gnome-settings-daemon) and it overrode what gnome-settings-daemon did when i chose a gnome session
<x-Na> So, another try...
<x-Na> I upgraded my Jaunty server to Karmic. Seems that mysql upgrade didn't go as expected, as it won't start
<x-Na> When starting, I see only "fail!" from the initscript and nothing is written to logs
<maco> there is no boot log
<maco> did you run it post-boot as well?
<x-Na> Yes
<x-Na> It just fails, without giving any clues why
<mzz> Ademan: that sounds about right, but if you just want to point it at a different theme's gtkrc, not at a custom one, using gconf arguably makes more sense
<yoritomo> can anyone help me to downgrade to grub1 under karmic 64 ?
<cbx33> anyone managed to get bluetooth networking running with network manager?
<cbx33> It was in the release notes
<cbx33> but I paried a mobile phone to it and it didn't work
<rob0> x-Na, my WAG, not knowing much about Ubuntu nor mysql, would be that the mysql's backend Berkeley DB has changed, and a dump under Jaunty then restore under Karmic might fix it.
<honka> guys , how to boot from hard disk and put everything into ram, so after the boot up is done I can unmount every partition on the disk?
<Ademan> mzz: agreed, by the way, you don't happen to know what calls the /etc/gdm/*/Default scripts do you?
<x-Na> rob0, probably, but from my point of view I'd say there might be a bug, and after karmic release there might be a lot of unhappy mysql-users...
<mbeierl> honka - boot from the live cd instead?  There's not really a way to do what your asking
<x-Na> I'll probly just purge mysql-server installation alltogether with all the apps using it, then it'd probably work...
<Brian_> ok i just installed karmic rc and my wifi doesnt work i have a broadcom 4300 card  isnt broadcom suposed to work
<rob0> mbeierl: there certainly is, but you're right in that it's not worth the trouble. Live CD's/USB sticks are much easier.
<mbeierl> rob0: :)
<Brian_> what do i gotta do to get the drivers i need for the broadcom
<rob0> Brian_: http://www.google.com/search?q=b43+karmic might get you started in the right direction, also search the wiki.
<Brian_> so the b43-fwcutter is what i need then
<ectropy> I had an unclean shutdown and am now getting "error: invalid environment block" on bootup, _before_ I can "e" into grub. I'm currently booted into my liveusb and I need help mounting my HD so I can edit /etc/default/grub.
<martinx_> Guys! I have Karmic and Eucalyptus running smoothly but, I can not run a Instance that I have installed through the "Store" at the euclayptus admin interface... the console.log of my Instance shows:
<martinx_> mountall: mount /mnt [785] terminated with status 32
<martinx_> mountall: Filesystem could not be mounted: /mnt
<martinx_>  * Waiting for EC2 meta-data service                                            One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<martinx_> (ESC for recovery shell)
<martinx_> Anyone knows if I missing something!
<martinx_> ?
<martinx_>  _  /mnt: waiting for /dev/sda2
<jbear> I can't decrypt files
<jbear> using passwords and encryption keys
<x-Na> But is there a way to get that initscript spill out something more verbose than just that "fail!"?
<Jordan_U_> x-Na: Depending on what you are trying to do, you might want to add "set -x" to the beggining of the script
<ectropy> I had an unclean shutdown and am now getting "error: invalid environment block" on bootup, _before_ I can "e" into grub. I'm currently booted into my liveusb and I need help mounting my HD so I can edit /etc/default/grub. ...then I need help running update-grub. apparently I have to chroot
<martinx_> Is there some IRC channel to talk about Eucalyptus and Karmic?!
<brianV> could someone look at their default fonts and post them? Something I installed totally messed them up
<brianV> I'd like to know what the defaults are so I can reset them
<om26er> brian: san sans sans sans bold monospace
<rphillips> where should I look for documentation on how grub gets setup in Ubuntu 9.10? I need to change the devies to /dev/mdX devices for a raid setup
<brianV> om26er: what sizes?
<genii> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<om26er> 10
<brianV> om26er: (and thanks!)
<rphillips> thanks
<rob0> x-Na: Don't use the init script at all. Run it (what the script would do) from the command line. If necessary, strace(1) it.
<rphillips> i don't see any documentation regarding grub2 and raid configuration. Does anyone know where to look?
<x-Na> Hmmh, only error i see is that mysql says plugin table is missing. But to create a plugin table, I need to have a running mysql, but I can't run mysql because plugin table doesn't exist...
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, is already time to add some ppas to keep my 9.10 with some bleeding edge software?
<Sargun> I can't wait until 9.10!
<rezd> Sargun: download the beta then. :-)
<Sargun> rezd, I think I might convert from gentoo to Ubuntu 9.10
<assoguerozen_sx> such a dirty job
<x-Na> Oh well, probably the easiest way is to purge everything mysql-related, dunno how many other ppl will see this behaviour too
<rob0> Can you not boot the old Jaunty install, or chroot into it, and start mysql?
<tgpraveen> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<tgpraveen> assoguerozen_sx: hmm wine is at 1.32 so yeah
<tgpraveen> 1.1.32
<assoguerozen_sx> tgpraveen i think they already frozed packages
<assoguerozen_sx> with RC and shit
<assoguerozen_sx> damn, 1.32
<MaT-dg> where is ccsm in 9.10?
<localnnuser__> ubuntu repos are for some reason extremely slow today?
<Frickelpit> MaT-dg: apt-cache search compizconfig-settings-manager
<thiebaude> MaT-dg, its not in your synaptic?
<jpds> localnnuser__: Are you using a local mirror?
<localnnuser__> ubuntu main mirror
<assoguerozen_sx> here is a way slow too
<MaT-dg> thiebaude: no it isn't, searched on 'compiz'
<thiebaude> yea, slow here too
<jpds> localnnuser__: That would explain it, as it is in London.
<jpds> localnnuser__: Try using br.archive.ubuntu.com for example.
<thiebaude> MaT-dg, thats strange its in my synaptic
<localnnuser__> k... yeah but it isnt as updateed as main mirror
<localnnuser__> plus i always have problems with other mirror, they ain synchronized or something
<jpds> localnnuser__: Most mirrors update within 6 hours.
<MaT-dg> localnnuser__: yes, slow here to... 115kB/s atm
<localnnuser__> MaT-dg: 50 or 60 no more
<jpds> MaT-dg: Are you using be.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<arand> I can only imagine what it'll be like when final is released...
<thiebaude> arand, yea, wait til next week
<jpds> We have a mirror infrastruture in place for a reason.
<jpds> Just saying.
<MaT-dg> thiebaude: found it, enabled extra sources
<thiebaude> MaT-dg, ok, i was thinking about 3rd party repos
<MaT-dg> jpds: best server selects South Afrika for me :D
<jpds> MaT-dg: That would be because they have a EU South African server to catch EU traffic in London.
<jpds> MaT-dg: So you're not really going to South Africa, but the proxy in London. :P
<jpds> Personally I'd just still to put $cc.archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list, as we pick the fastest and more reliable mirrors for those domains.
 * HoopyCat gets coffee in his sinuses
 * genii snorts more coffee
<thiebaude> genii, haha
 * thiebaude is installing opendns
<genii> thiebaude: I blame it on HoopyCat, they gave me the idea
<thiebaude> :P
<Strogg_> is there a problem with cryptswap on karmic ?
<bp0> is it possible to switch back to the 9.04 login screen?
<mzz> bp0: there's a gdm-2.20 package that might help with that
<benste> hi, i turned out to me that most sony devices e.g memorystick, camera, flashdrive and co, are detected as Music media in karmic, as this is wrong I would like to ask where I could "patch this"
<benste> sry meant "it"
<Pici> benste: That sounds like something that should be logged as a bug.
<tgpraveen> benste: no. that is the default behaviour
<ror> hi
<benste> Pici: I'm tired of filing bug for the last two day ~ 20 now :-) - just thought someone would know
<tgpraveen> as memory stick is used to store
<tgpraveen> music many times,
<tgpraveen> though for cam and flash drive
<tgpraveen> file separate bugs
<ror> I've lost wmv etc playback in totem/vlc but the instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8046291&postcount=2 don't work for me since I don't have openshot installed, and already have the "unstripped" versions?
<benste> tgpraveen: I'm sure it's not default - did you ever connect a camera and get two messages, 1st saying - it's photo, 2nd it's music ?
<tgpraveen> no. you are getting 2 msgs
<benste> tgpraveen: so all removable storage media is detcted as music ?
<tgpraveen> that you didn't mention earlier then it's a bug
<ror> oh wait, avformat was still the non-unstripped one, I'll try switching that one
<benste> tgpraveen: you normally get never 2 ?
<tgpraveen> well for eg when I connect my cellphone the sd card gets mounted and deteced as a music device
<tgpraveen> benste: no only 1 should come
<benste> tgpraveen: I'll try some other media fisrt and than may file a bug that all media is detected as music
<tgpraveen> benste: the point is that since I can explore in nautilius so I can do all functions of it as a card.
<tgpraveen> plus since it's a music device as well so when I transfer songs to it it for eg gets converted to formats
<tgpraveen> that my cell phone supports plus tagging,album art etc features are
<tgpraveen> available which won't be if it aint markeda music device. if you don't like that then simply browse using nautilius
<alazyworkaholic> how can I have my computers connect to the router with a static ip?
<benste> tgpraveen: so problem would be more generally that sony Memory stick which is in the cam could be both picture storage in cam or music on PSP ?
<benste> alazyworkaholic: choose a static IP which is in your subnet and choose routr's IP as gateway and DNS server
<tgpraveen> yup
<RomD> is anyone using two or more separated x screens and is experiencing problems with gnome panels and nautilus?
<RomD> e.g. after opening nautilus and clicking anywhere in the window, I can't click any of the items under the menu until I click on the title bar or outside the window
<benste> tgpraveen: but what about the sony flash drive - give me one moment I'll borrow this from my dad again
<rodneymillerpca_> Greetings all! I've updated to Ubuntu 9.10 and now receive this error in ant while compiling http://pastebin.com/d4e4cb116 anyone know how to set this correct?
<tgpraveen> so it should probably detect using usb id of device which is inserted. benste
<tgpraveen> benste: for flash drive it is clearly a bug . report it
<RomD> when clicking on a gnome-panel it freezes, too. this only happens on the secondary and third monitor, not on the primary one.
<kim__> hi guys, how to get rid of the new awn lokkalike?
<alazyworkaholic> benste: Ok, I don't know how/where to do that. Do you know of a howto?
<benste> I could you write one :-)
<benste> alazyworkaholic: you don't have access to CCNA courses of Cisco ?
<ror> ah, I still can't view wmv files in totem/vlc even after following the steps provided; gxine can do it though :(
<benste> tgpraveen: the flash drive (Sony Microvault) is still detected as music media I'll empty it now
<alazyworkaholic> benste: probably not, I'd never heard of them until a few moments ago.
<benste> ror: did you install w32codecs of medibuntu ?
<ror> benste, yes
<ror> the other strange thing is that every time I boot up my volume slider is muted :o
<benste> alazyworkaholic: so possibly lets do it step for step here ok - do you know your routers IP ?
<kim__> hey guys, in the new update theres a awn/cairo dock lookalike, how do i remove it??
<alazyworkaholic> yes, 192.168.1.1
<benste> ror: regarding the first problem:do you have a wmv for me to test mine ? - dvd works but I don't know about wmv
<benste> alazyworkaholic: I'll set up min for it in nm-applet and upload you an screenshot ok ? - are thee any other devices in the network ?
<alazyworkaholic> enter it as admin? I don't think the router itself has features that pin a static ip to a mac address. I wish it supported tomato or *wrt. However, an iPod Touch was able to set itself to 192.168.1.150. Thanks a lot for the screenshot if you'd do that for me.
<ror> http://www.archive.org/details/WorkToFishtestwmv
<benste> tgpraveen: I'll defenitly file a bug against nautilus now, i've erased all data on the flash drive and it's still detected as music media - do you know which infos are neccasry - some time ago I've heard about a device id or so - where can I grab it ?
<tgpraveen> lsusb
<tgpraveen> benste: that will give the usb id
<benste> alazyworkaholic: I'll set it to 192.168.1.10
<tgpraveen> type on terminal
<benste> tgpraveen: thx
<benste> I'll do
<benste> wish a copy of bug report link ?
<tgpraveen> and ubuntu-bug nautilius on terminal will help to file the bug
<tgpraveen> sure ok
<alazyworkaholic> benste: I have a Desktop, which needs a static address, the iPod touch which already has one, & a laptop & netbook which may remain dhcp.
<benste> I know what you want know :-)
<robotti^> f
<rodneymillerpca_> Never mind, however thank you. Fix =http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9221.html
<benste> alazyworkaholic: http://benste.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-set-up-static-ip-in-karmic.html
<benste> alazyworkaholic: hope this will help, just drop of an comment at the blog if it helped k ? - thx
<alazyworkaholic> benste: many thanks!! I'll look around the rest of your blog too.
<alazyworkaholic> benste: will do
<benste> alazyworkaholic: most of it will be german - so please be warned :-)
<benste> DOES anyone here have kind of sony USB device which's lsusb begins with 054c: ?
<Bluey> benste: not i
<benste> Bluey: ? and why did you answer then ¿
<Bluey> benste: you asked a question, and I responded...
<bp0> well.. strange... lsusb is broken for me in 9.10
<bp0> outputs nothing
<Bluey> benste: sorry if that offened you
<benste> Bluey: thx for taking the time ...
<benste> bp0: so you have one ?
<bp0> no, nothing sony
<bp0> but lsusb outputs nothing so i couldnt tell anyway
<XsCode> nearest i have is 05CA
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I have a question
<mattwj2002> is there a way to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 without reinstalling?
<bp0> `update-manager -d`
<mattwj2002> I mean the rc not the final version
<mattwj2002> :)
<bibinou> yeah, read the Upgrading from Ubuntu 9.04 paragraph on this page : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<mattwj2002> sorry guys
<bibinou> basically type "update-manager -d" in the quick launch tool
<mattwj2002> i should have read that
<mattwj2002> :(
<bibinou> when you use alt+f2
<bibinou> no problem :)
<bibinou> if you're on a server it's a bit more complicated, so i gave you the link
<mattwj2002> no I have the desktop version
<mattwj2002> :)
<bibinou> good
<RussellAlan> what's the command to switch from gnome to kde and vice versus?
<cyberkilla> I hate how I can't remove certain packages without having to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Alexxxxx> Hi, how do I launch gnome-shell?
<cyberkilla> Presumably, when I next upgrade, it will pull back all of the crap I chose to uninstall.
<cyberkilla> That's a bit of a fatal flaw with the packaging system, surely:O
<RomD> cyberkilla are you sure? I think I once removed a packe and with it ubuntu-desktop. don't think I had any problems afterwards.
<guntbert> !info ubuntu-desktop | cyberkilla its ONLY meta :)
<ubottu> cyberkilla: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.175 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<cyberkilla> As far as I know, certain packages are marked as dependencies of that "ubuntu-desktop" package though. Doesn't that mean the next upgrade will force them back?
<Alexxxxx> guys, any help?
<cyberkilla> Or am I mistaken?
<guntbert> ah - strange - in 9.04 it was really a meta package ??
<mattwj2002> Alexxxxxx
<mattwj2002> isn't there an option in the menu?
<benste> XsCode: guess you're not talking about the same like me - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/459380 | tgpraveen - that's the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459380 in nautilus "nautilus's media detections is WRONG on multiple sony devices" [Undecided,New]
<virtuald> cyberkilla: if they're just marked recommends you're probably not gonna get them back
<mattwj2002> alex did you install it?
<mattwj2002> it isn't installed by default
<cyberkilla> virtuald: I don't think they are. They probably wouldn't ask me to remove ubuntu-desktop if it was a recommend. Strange.
<mattwj2002> you have to install it by apt-get install gnome-shell
<mattwj2002> *sudo apt-get
<virtuald> mm
<cyberkilla> Is the gnome-shell in the repositories recent? I installed it a few weeks ago and it was ancient. The devs nag you to build it from source instead.
<mattwj2002> it is in 9.10 rc
<cyberkilla> great, I will have to try it again:D
<mattwj2002> oops
<benste> why does karmic not have the rightclick - encrypt with GPG option anymore ?
<mattwj2002> i don
<Alexxxxx> cyberkilla: it is in repo
<mattwj2002> i don't know how new it is
<robin0800> mattwj2002: its in the ubuntu software centre
<Alexxxxx> but it doesnt create the needed folder
<mzz> benste: I do have an "encrypt..." option, actually
<mzz> benste: it's possible you just need to install seahorse-plugins
<benste> mzz: I'll try - possibly this was installed by default last time
<mzz> benste: that's correct (seahorse-plugins is also what provides a gpg agent in the standard gnome session, I installed it to get that back)
<XsCode> benste: bit had anything like that.. .i'm on a Vaio VGN-AR61M i'll try some various sony peripherals to try to replicate
<ubuntistas> Iam on the beta version of karmic how can i upgrade to RC? any clue?
<mzz> ubuntistas: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<benste> XsCode: :-) you'Re from europe ?
<arvind_khadri> ubuntistas, aptitude dist-upgrade
<mzz> ubuntistas: (might need dist-upgrade, might not)
<cyberkilla> Mine just updated the About GNOME dialog to the .1 release:D
<benste> mzz: doesn't it update automaticly ?
<mzz> benste: what?
<XsCode> benste: uk
<mattwj2002> good old uk
<mattwj2002> :)
<mzz> benste: updates happen automatically by default, upgrades do not, although you get nagged
<mattwj2002> you guys drive on the wrong side of the road though ;)
<mattwj2002> :P
<benste> mzz: I ddin't yesterday, but never mind
<mzz> benste: what? :)
<benste> mzz: other topic, seahorse-plugins solved the encrypt problem for me
<mzz> good
<robin0800> mattwj2002: its the other side to the steering wheel
<benste> mzz 1st one - forgot the t afeter I again :-)
<mattwj2002> just teasing guys
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> you guys can tease us about our measuring system in the us
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> *US
<XsCode> benste: you seen this post / thread?  http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/showpost.php?s=f9d4a1f8d43314d9ae2afe7954dced8a&p=3856429&postcount=5
<XsCode> might be worth contacting him?
<benste> XsCode: your link looks like he brake he camera
<mattwj2002> it is funny linux works on his camera and windows doesn't
<mattwj2002> :)
<XsCode> yeah, but same camera and he's using ubuntu and it was posted this month.....
<XsCode> maybe 9.10????
<XsCode> just a thought
<RomD> anyone here using two or more separated x screens to confirm a bug in gnome-panel and nautilus?
<benste> XsCode: he's talking about gentoo, and I don't have a problem accessing the cam :-) - did you read my bug report ?
<danny> is there a way to change the ubuntu 9.10 boot screen
<XsCode> benste:  did you read the post? "Tried with Ubuntu, too. Good as gold." and yes i read the bug report...
<benste> danny: the white or the later one - cause there is a way, but they're different
<danny> The 9.10 RC the new boot screen
<benste> XsCode: I'm sry - but I just didn't see any connection - but thx for your help
<benste> danny: which one the white logo which is usplash or so or the one looking familar to gdm greete - or gdm it self
<benste> by the way does someone knwo why gdm2 config has ~ nothing to configure ? - in the old version you weree at least able to change themes
<danny> the xsplash'
<mzz> benste: there are bugs on some of that (most of gdm got rewritten, not everything from the old one is available in the new one yet)
<danny> You know the new one that is brown
<benste> danny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1271345
<mzz> benste: you won't be able to run old gdm themes on the new gdm anytime soon afaik. You can change things like the gtk theme used, but there's no ui for a lot of that
<benste> mzz: so i'm looking forward to be able to change themes in lucid -> or will I prompted to ubuntu+2 for that ?
<benste> ;-)
<rob0> Why isn't #ubuntu+1 called #ubunthree ?
<guntbert> !ot | rob0
<ubottu> rob0: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<RussellAlan> what's the command to switch from gnome to kde and vice versus?
<RussellAlan> I was having trouble in kde, the taskbar and launcher weren't showing. So I apt-get installed ubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> RussellAlan: on the login screen you choose "session type"
<test34> Anyone else's Firefox hangs while using flash64bit?
<XsCode> test34: occasionally
<test34> XsCode, do you know what causes it?
<darthanubis> test34, never
<XsCode> test34: for me it's double clicking on things.. root cause... no idea
<darthanubis> test34, but I don't use x86 or flash that comes with Ubuntu
<metalf8801> hi my laptop isn't going into hibernation when I close the lid is this happening to anyone else?
<darthanubis> metalf8801, not me
<metalf8801> is anyone else testing 9.10 on a thinkpad?
<mzz> metalf8801: obvious things to check include whether it's actually configured to hibernate if you close the lid, whether triggering hibernate some other way works, and if others with the same kind of laptop have the same problem
<benste> against what should I file a bug concerning the new_wave theme ?
<metalf8801> yeah checked that stuff already
<benste> is it ubunut-artwork ?
<metalf8801> but thanks mzz
<test34> ok thanks XsCode I will try to see if double-click is my problem
<dupondje> hii :D
<mzz> metalf8801: (I'm pretty sure doing things on lid close isn't generally broken, but it may be on your model of thinkpad)
<mzz> benste: dpkg -S 'New Wave' says it might be gnome-themes-ubuntu
<darthanubis> !hi | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dupondje> ;)
<Ademan> what sets up the environment variables for upstart scripts?
<mzz> are gtk things running as root supposed to pick up a non-default gtk theme somehow?
<metalf8801> ok I found the problem I think it looks like it won't hibernate when Virtualbox is active
<mzz> Ademan: I'd expect that env to be pretty bare
<Ademan> mzz: /etc/init/gdm.conf uses $CONFIG_FILE and I don't see where it comes from :-/
<mzz> metalf8801: I might've seen that, but I was blaming it on lack of available swap space (since virtualbox is obviously pretty ram-hungry)
<Ademan> mzz: as far as the gtk theme, when you say "supposed to" do you mean "expected behavior" or whether you need to set something up to follow that
<BUGabundo> boas noites o/
<metalf8801> I have 2gb of ram on here so I'll have to test that on my desktop later it has 4gb of ram so I'll see what happens when I add more ram
<Ademan> mzz: because as far as i know, root just runs the same gtk theme as your user (gnome-settings-daemon magic?) unless the theme isn't in the global theme path (/usr/share/themes) in which case it defaults to... something, for me it's always been the "no engine" theme lol
<mzz> Ademan: hmm, if that's not something upstart-specific like /etc/default/gdm I have to wonder if it's a bug
<mzz> Ademan: ahh, duh, that's actually exactly right. My regular user's theme is in ~/.themes now.
<benste> mzz: "gnome-themes-ubuntu" thx
<mzz> Ademan: yeah, I meant I'm getting the builtin engine instead of the human-based one my user uses
<mzz> I guess I just need to copy my ~/.themes into /root/
<Ademan> mzz: no problem :-)
<Ademan> mzz: or cp -r ~/.themes /usr/share/themes/
<Ademan> no guarantees on the copy though lol
<mzz> Ademan: nah, I leave /usr/ alone as a general rule
<Ademan> really? interesting
<darthanubis> really
<darthanubis> no need to ever touch it
<Ademan> what about /usr/local/ ?
<mzz> (most directories are only touched by the package manager, except for obvious exceptions like /etc, /home and parts of /var)
<mzz> I'd consider using /usr/local/ but I haven't had a reason yet (and I have no idea if /usr/local/themes/ is searched)
<mzz> /root/.themes probably is though, and that's good enough for me right now.
 * BUGabundo loads bunny killing machine
<BUGabundo> I'm sooooo ready !! what about you guys?
<Ademan> i would hope /usr/local/themes is searched, since if you had multiple users, they wouldn't be able to get at themes from /root/.themes
<Ademan> BUGabundo: wat?
<BUGabundo> hagging already on #realease-party?
<mzz> Ademan: I only have two users I care about currently, so meh.
<dupondje> I'm going to try to get my pc working :P
<Ademan> mzz: well sure, but so long as we're being anal about obeying the filesystem hierarchy standard :-p
<BUGabundo> dupondje: :)
<dupondje> Ubuntu 9.10 + DMRAID + GRUB2
<dupondje> wooho :P
<mzz> Ademan: that I am!
<Docteh> anyone try out the new iscsi root support?
<brandon_> where can i find the karmic minimal install
<thiebaude> brandon_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<thiebaude> brandon_, thats what is used was the alternate cd
<brandon_> what the hell
<brandon_> minimal cd is like 15mb
<benste> BUGabundo: how can normal users use IRC to comunicate those moods like you did some mins ago ?
<BUGabundo> brandon_: already?
<BUGabundo> it used to be 6MBs
<BUGabundo> then 7, then 9
<BUGabundo> now its 15?
<brandon_> something like that
<BUGabundo> man that's so not minimal anymore :)
<brandon_> but there isnt any karmic one
<BUGabundo> sure there is
<BUGabundo> there must be
 * BUGabundo looks
<brandon_> if you find it
<brandon_> i will
<brandon_> thank you ;o
<Docteh> minimal? like a network install?
<benste> BUGabundo: simply using * to indicate it ?
<brandon_> yes doceth
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/karmic/
<brandon_> bah
<brandon_> ive tried that BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> there you go
<BUGabundo> so ?
<brandon_> but it wont boot as an iso
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<benste> ?
<BUGabundo> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso ????
<BUGabundo> this one ?
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<BUGabundo> are you going to force me to test it??
<BUGabundo> lol
<brandon_> yes
<benste> * Wants to know from BUGabundo how he gets those status messages
<sobersabre> I've just booted into the upgraded koala :-]
<brandon_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<sobersabre> 1st of all ... it WORKS.
<mzz> benste: /me uses /me to do that
<sobersabre> which is nice.
 * benste Trying to figure out how it works
<benste> BUGabundo: thx
<BUGabundo> guys go play around on #-offtopic
<benste> :-)
<sobersabre> what's ibus ?
<sobersabre> I mean I've found the google code home page.
<sobersabre> what it does ?
<Ademan> international keyboard input stuff afaik
<zorael> input method, yes
<sobersabre> what is wrong with the previous approach: shortcut->input in your language.
<sobersabre> ?
<zorael> alternative to scim, uim, ...
<sobersabre> you mean it can determine which lang. I am typing in and then switches the layout accordingly ?
<zorael> GNOME uses scim, I think? and afaik scim is dead/inactive-ish upstream, so ibus is an alternative
<sobersabre> (eating some CPU+mem for that....)
<Ademan> sobersabre: what i read (i've never used either so i can't confirm this) is that changing input method requires a restart of your applications that ibus won't, or something
<zorael> so "your previous approach" is scim, this is just a new alternative :)
<sobersabre> my previous approach was kill scim.
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> and my current approach stays as it was.
<zorael> D: I need to input in Japanese, and I've had a hell and a half of getting scim to work in KDE and all apps :3
<sobersabre> I have heard of smart programs to switch layout automagically, but I'm not on such a strong machine.
<sobersabre> zorael: I need to input 3 languages. 2 ltr and 1 rtl.
<sobersabre> not hierogliphs though.
<sobersabre> still manual approach keeps me calm.
<sobersabre> I wonder if there's been any news in finger print reader area ?
<sobersabre> I see packages named "thinkfinger" something.... do they link with gdm ?
<gsv> someone do me a favor. paste the output of the following commands on a pastebin: uname -a; netstat --version; md5sum /bin/netstat
<sobersabre> gsv: you may be running an outdated version, so what would it give you.
<sobersabre> I think you may need dpkg -l of the package for this too.
<gsv> im fully updated
<guntbert> gsv: see in #ubuntu please
<sobersabre> sha1: 95702ef92bf4cbdd64c112f7471797fe15234645  /bin/netstat
<sobersabre> gsv: sha1 is less likely to collide...
<gsv> sobersabre: uname -a please
<sobersabre> 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<guntbert> gsv: do you need it from jaunty or from karmic?
<gsv> jaunty
<gsv> Linux galactus 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu
<guntbert> gsv: I posted in #ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/f30d56e2a
<gsv> guntbert: i saw it and it's different
<gsv> but your version is not the same
<gsv> :/
<guntbert> gsv: ok :)
<st0necol> any1 with 9.10 RC and intel video ?
<gsv> how do i decompress a deb
<stpere> dpkg -i?
<stpere> oh, just decompress?
<stpere> or install
<gsv> decompress
<stpere> dpkg -x
<stpere> it will extract the files
<gsv> phew
<gsv> im ok
<gsv> thanks
<gsv> :P
<stpere> hehe
<stpere> for the records, I didn't know the answer.. had to look for it
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> anyone else got the dreaded flickering on boot
<cbx33> never gets to gdm
<sobersabre> works for me...
<Ademan> so... anyone know what calls /etc/gdm/*/Default ?
<cbx33> tty session flickers constantly
<Ademan> cbx33: sounds sorta like x is trying to start and failing
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> but if I try to boot in recovery
<cbx33> i get another weird problem
<XsCode> cbx33: had and fixed
<cbx33> XsCode: HOW!
<XsCode> cbx33: what gfx you got?
<cbx33> nvidia
<cbx33> 7300 GT OC
<XsCode> 1 sec...
<fcuk112> the growl window in karmic RC is a bit smaller than in jaunty, is that normal?
<cbx33> ty
<Ademan> fcuk112: mine is too
<Ademan> font looks different as well, but that might be because I don't have droid-sans installed since the upgrade
<XsCode> cbx33: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295120  <--- i lay out on page 2 how i fixed mine (8400m GT)
<cbx33> thanks
<XsCode> np
<cbx33> I'll check
<urthmover> simple question.  I have built up a new laptop with 9.10 and the system has a NTFS partition that I want to mount upon boot.  So that my year old doesn't need to use a password.  How do I accomplish this?
<RussellAlan> Alright anyone around to help with my kde issue?
<cbx33> XsCode: there's no reason to mount the proc is there
<cbx33> not if I'm just editing Xorg
<cbx33> XsCode: did you install nvidia drivers after that?
<RussellAlan> I have no taskbar nor do i have launcher
<XsCode> cbx33: dunno, i copied how to chroot from a different site.... once you get to your desktop, you install the nvidia drivers
<cbx33> ok
<RussellAlan> Although, since I installed ubuntu-desktop, i now have a regular looking desktop
<cbx33> tryingf now
<cbx33> hopefully it'll fix mine too
<cbx33> damn it
<XsCode> cbx33: i think the upgrade / installation isn't building the kernel module properly so my method allows you to do it manually...
<cbx33> I get an out of range now
<cbx33> stupid monitor
<cbx33> XsCode: do you have details of how to rebuild the module
 * cbx33 tries plugging it into the TV
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> looks like it worked though - I can change to tty0
<XsCode> cbx33: i downloaded the latest beta driver from nvidia and ran it.. it built it for me
<RussellAlan> anyone?
<RussellAlan> Should I just do a fresh install?
<cbx33> XsCode: ack - the good old days
<cbx33> wish it would build itsle
<cbx33> guys
<cbx33> what's the correct way to install nvidia drivers from command line in Karmic
<XsCode> you have the install file?
<cbx33> I don't particularly want to go to NVIDIA site unless I have to
<cbx33> well, wanted to try to get ubuntu to do it itself ;)
<derspankster> how can't you go to the nvidia site?
<cbx33> i can
<cbx33> but i wondered if I could dpkg-reconfigure the nvidia one
<cbx33> plus I gotta navigate in links
<cbx33> :)
<derspankster> but, why wouldn't you unless you're satisfied with nvidia 185 in the repos?
<cbx33> well i think the 185 needs rebuilding
<XsCode> errr you need to install the restricted driver... beyond my knowledge in cli
<cbx33> shuold I just have modaliases
<derspankster> I wouldn't know...
<cbx33> or hould I have the glx package too
<XsCode> cbx33: 32 or 64?
<cbx33> 32
<derspankster> Even the new legacy nvidia 173 will work
<sanotehu> Hi, I'm trying to import my Pidgin accounts into Empathy. It appears that Empathy is reading my Pidgin accounts correctly but when I click Apply I see nothing in the Empathy window to indicate it got my accounts.
<XsCode> cbx33: wget http://www.nvidia.co.uk/content/DriverDownload-March2009/includes/uk/images/bttn_iagree.jpg
<RichardWolfVI> Seems APT is broken now due to adobe-flashplugin.
<XsCode> sorry///
<XsCode> 1 sec
<XsCode> http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/185.18.36/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> trying something
<cbx33> :)
<cbx33> will let you know how I get on
<RichardWolfVI> Any fixes for this?
<XsCode> k
<cbx33> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<cbx33> is builting
<cbx33> we'll see how it goes
<thielmann> Can someone tell me how to figure out on which port CouchDB is running for a specific (my) username? Abviously it's not 5984.
<XsCode> i prefer latest beta, but wqhatever gets you on... lol
 * cbx33 too
<HoopyCat> thielmann:  netstat -pln might get you the info
<cbx33> w00t
<cbx33> it worked
<XsCode> lol
<cbx33> looks like missing dependency
<XsCode> yup
<XsCode> thats what i figured
<thielmann> HoopyCat: Unfortunately, it doesn't reveal any information regarding CouchDB. It might need to be triggered?
<fcuk112> still no sound for soundblaster xi-fi in karmic?
<fcuk112> i tried alsamixer -c0 ... no joy.
<RichardWolfVI> Any help oin getting APT to work again?
<HoopyCat> thielmann:  if it's not there, it's probably not listening on a tcp socket.  do you know which pid it's running on?  you might be able to get somewhere with lsof -p pid
<thielmann> HoopyCat: Nope, no success.
<dupondje> btw, what are those 'Installed (Manual)' apps in Synaptic ?
<RussellAlan> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<HoopyCat> thielmann:  hmm... i suspect, therefore, that it isn't listening on a tcp socket.
<thielmann> HoopyCat: I guess it needs to be triggered somehow (although it's already running). Unfortunately, there's no documentation available.
<HoopyCat> thielmann:  yeah, i'm not familiar with it, alas, but yeah... there's probably a button there *somewhere* :-)
<eross> Heh i could have sworn the 22nd was the launch date :/
<Dai> it was
<Dai> for windows 7
<jimpop> lol
<Dai> and the karmic RC
<thielmann> HoopyCat: Actually, the updates I just installed fixed the problem. CouchDB is now running on the default port. I'm unsure how Ubuntu One handles multiple accounts on one computer, without compromising security, but I'll check that another day. Anyway, thanks for the help!
<alazyworkaholic> I installed on a netbook. GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4 loads every time & there's no selection timer even though UNR is the only OS & I want to skip this screen so that ubuntu loads as fast as possible. With the old grub I was able to use startupmanager but that doesn't work any more. How can I skip the grub screen?
<darthanubis> alazyworkaholic, use the shift key?
<darthanubis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<alazyworkaholic> darthanubis: shift key? What would that do?
<XsCode> there is a setting in one of the conf files you can set to -1... i forget which one
<XsCode> i think
<frewsxcv_> why doesn't ubuntu support esata?
<BUGabundo> yes it does
<BUGabundo> I use it
<frewsxcv_> BUGabundo, just plug and play?
<BUGabundo> should be
<sobersabre> hm... I don't understand why screensaver doesn't work with fingerprint reader :(
<wgrant> eSATA is pretty much just SATA with different plugs.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: +1
<wgrant> Hotplug should Just Work if your SATA chipset is well-supported (and maybe set to AHCI in the BIOS)
<BUGabundo> and power management
<BUGabundo> it will turn off my disk after a few minutes idle
<BUGabundo> for some reason
<Twigathy> I use eSATA and port multiplier with fairly good success (Write/Read speed sucks, but that's because it's a terrible PM)
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: I get up to 40MB/s
<BUGabundo> much better then those 20MB/s of USB2
<Twigathy> with PM I get ~25MB/s
<Twigathy> With single disks I get disk speed (With the shiny new 1.5T disks, ~90MB/s reads!)
<BUGabundo> pretty good
<BUGabundo> I also have a 1,5TB
<BUGabundo> but it's a laptop so internal disk is slower
<billybigrigger> 90MB/s on esata?
<billybigrigger> Twigathy and BUGabundo hello to you both :P
<Twigathy> yup
<Twigathy> hi :)
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> ready for some bunny killing ?
<Twigathy> like wgrant says, eSATA really is just SATA with a funny connector
<billybigrigger> bunny killing?
<BUGabundo> release party moto
<billybigrigger> bahaha
<billybigrigger> i don't think i'll be here
<billybigrigger> :(
 * BUGabundo /j #ubuntu-release-party 
<BUGabundo> it was *crazy* last time
<BUGabundo> we had more ppl in there that on #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> can you imagine?
 * Twigathy wonders if he can be arsed to try NFS root-ing this box again
<billybigrigger> just home for the weekend, i'm back working again so i haven't been around my pooter for a few months now :( it sucks, between a1 and around a6 was the most i've dived into ubuntu hope i don't forget it all this winter haha
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, i could not imagine more ppl in a channel than #ubuntu, i can't deal with that many people bahaha
<Twigathy> indeed, #ubuntu is sadly too high traffic to be useful
<BUGabundo> me neither
<billybigrigger> you guys all get un-subscribed from karmic-changes?
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-24
<e3co> Twigathy:  thats what private msg's are for
<Twigathy> hm?
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> I stop beeing on that list IONs ago
<e3co> high traffice
<e3co> traffic
<BUGabundo> I just read (very few of them actually) list-changes on upgrades
<BUGabundo> and have all of the sent to my local inbox
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, yeah i dunno i hadn't touched my box for awhile so i was just wondering
<BUGabundo> some times I open Mutt
<BUGabundo> and start reading
 * BUGabundo checks
<Twigathy> no, the point I was making was that #ubuntu moves too quickly to be useful any more. By the time a question is asked, it's scrolled off the screen in a second or two
<BUGabundo> ---Mutt: ~/Maildir/ [Msgs:186 New:9 Old:164 3.8M]---(threads/date)-----------------------------------------------------------------(end)---
<BUGabundo> ok that's scary
 * Twigathy uses pine, gmail and (at work) Outlook
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: buy a bigger screen :)
<Twigathy> *grin*
<Twigathy> maybe if I turned one of my widescreens sideways... ;)
<stpere> Twigathy: that's what we do at work
<stpere> 2 widescreens in portrait mode
<Twigathy> neat :)
<Twigathy> At home I like them landscape - nicer for TV and films :)
<stpere> yes
<Twigathy> I can see how portrait could be useful for documents and scientific papers though
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: does any of the current drivers support 90º rotation?
<BUGabundo> AFAIK my NVidia doenst :(
<Twigathy> I've no idea, not tried
<Twigathy> my screens can't do portrait mode really, they are very cheap and have a fixed stand
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, are these the latest x64 drivers 185.18.36
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: apparently you need some voodoo in your xorg.conf for rotation to work, specifically: "Option "RandRRotation" "True" "
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: let me check
<billybigrigger> thought you might have the newest in a ppa somewhere :P
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 185.18.36-0ubuntu8
<sburwood> I'm very impatient about the release of 9.10
<billybigrigger> policy on what package?
<BUGabundo> *** 185.18.36-0ubuntu8 0
<BUGabundo>      185.18.36-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa1 0
<billybigrigger> nvidia-glx-180:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: (none)
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 180.44-0ubuntu1
<sburwood> Why can't we be Oct 29th already?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-185
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, you must have that in a ppa
<billybigrigger> i just did a fresh install 2 weeks ago and it's not in main repos
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 190.42-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa2
<billybigrigger> vdpaupppa2?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: its archive AFAIT
<billybigrigger> 180 comes with vdpau out of the box
<sburwood> I do have one question.  The versions that come out in x.04 don't seem to work, while the x.10 versions work perfectly.  Is there a logical explanation to that??
<BUGabundo> ~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-185 | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/300135/
<billybigrigger> it's nice watching a 720p on 4% cpu in mplayer :P
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: according to the missing Sarvant ,why GPU has a bug
<sburwood> I've tried 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 and only the .10s worked
<BUGabundo> and enabling VDPau crashs apps
<Twigathy> billybigrigger: vdpau magic is win
<wgrant> sburwood: "don't seem to work" is not a useful phrase.
<Twigathy> I've watched some 1080 content - wonderful :)
<billybigrigger> vdpau worked out of the box on this fresh install
<Twigathy> I assume you have to specify the driver for mplayer to use...?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, and apt-cache doesn't find any -185 package
<acuster> koala---the most painless install
<fcuk112> anyone got x-fi working on karmic?
<acuster> lovely, absolutely
<billybigrigger> Twigathy, yeah just choose the vdpau output in smplayer, or gmplayer whatever you want
<sburwood> wgrant, I know, but I can just never get the .04 versions to work at all.  I have problems with the X, or something with the boot sequence, for example.
<Twigathy> ah, I use mplayer on the CLI ;)
<billybigrigger> gmplayer doesn't work worth a hoot, so i'm using it on smplayer
<BUGabundo> acuster: installed in 8 min :=)
<sburwood> I always need to revert back to the .10 version
<Twigathy> so it's some madness like -vo vdpau -vc ffmpegvdpau or something
<wgrant> sburwood: I see. Anyway, you know you could install Karmic RC now, right?
<billybigrigger> Twigathy, yeah edit your ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<Twigathy> then some other crazyness with -ao alsa:device=spdif >_<
<Twigathy> hehe
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: no idea how! my archive just show it!
<billybigrigger> Twigathy, you can add those flags in your gui.conf and not have to worry about it anymore :P
<BUGabundo> !info nvidia-glx-185
<Twigathy> well, most of the time I tend to use vlc and just live with the 50% CPU use ;)
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-185 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 185.18.36-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 8771 kB, installed size 26596 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<billybigrigger> wtf
<acuster> BUGabundo, yeah, but to remember all the packages we need thereafter ...
<sburwood> yes, but I do have one or two concerns with RC.  During boot on the live CD, it sends error messages, starting with (I can only remember this one) Invalid PBLK length (5)
<BUGabundo> acuster: I've got a list :)
<wgrant> sburwood: File bugs!
<wgrant> Preferably with photos or videos if you can't get a normal text dump.
<acuster> BUGabundo, me too---i.e. we have identified a common use case; fresh install, gimme all the stuff I need
<sburwood> Yes, and I have been unable to save letters without Open Office 3.1 crashing
<wgrant> sburwood: Again, file bugs.
<sburwood> yes, but I hope that the bugs will be fixed in the final release version on Oct 29th
<BUGabundo> sburwood: I dougbt it
<BUGabundo> we are on RC
<BUGabundo> only MAJOR bugs get fixed now
<BUGabundo> and prob with post install only
<sburwood> I don't have a book nor do I have enough knowledge to mess around with the insides
<acuster> because the upgrade, of course, is supposed to update all the packages
<wgrant> Less critical bugs may be fixed in post-release updates.
<BUGabundo> like the darn 3G modem lost support
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Huh? What happened to 3G support?
<acuster> if we are complaining about *modem* support, we have come a very, very long way
<wgrant> I was able to use my phone as a 3G modem last week.
<sburwood> I've an Pentium 4 at 2.4G with AGP - in other words, I don't have the money to replace or to have someone fix my computer
<fcuk112> anyone got x-fi working on karmic?
<BUGabundo> wgrant: many modems where lost due to kernel upstream bug
<wgrant> sburwood: Why would you have to do that?
<BUGabundo> wgrant: let me find the bug
<sburwood> if I mess something up
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Ah. Mine was a phone over BT, so I guess it wouldn't have been affected.
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/446146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446146 in linux "Huawei E169 USB dongle not working with kernel 2.6.31-12.40" [Medium,Fix committed]
<sourcemaker> I am trying to upgrade kubuntu via alternative install...
<Ademan> my Update Manager says "91 selected. Download size: 89." in case anyone cares
<BUGabundo> wgrant: for me (and many users) it's a critical bug
<sburwood> I have a lot of data on sdb6, I think that I am scared of losing.
<BUGabundo> having it as a *post* release update (aka SRU) is *not* an option
<BUGabundo> but kernel devs don't agree :(
<sburwood> I'm just going to install Karmic on my sdb2
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Kernel uploads are dangerous.
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Yes, it is a bad bug.
<BUGabundo> I have no idea how are we supposed to update without internet
<sourcemaker> but the installer crashs via the error message: update-manager marked for delete but locked
<sburwood> keep it simple.
<BUGabundo> I guess Canonical is planing to ship CDs with updates for every affected user :p
<sburwood> what does anyone have to say for ext4?
<wgrant> sburwood: ext4 is fine now.
<sobersabre> very weird problem with disk on key.
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Download new kernel on another machine. transfer using USB mass storage device.
<wgrant> Done.
<sburwood> stable and secure?  Better than ext3, etc?
<wgrant> Not optimal, but it is easy enough and works.
<sobersabre> it doesn't get mounted.
<sobersabre> I mean automagically.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: tell that to 1st time users
<sburwood> oh, well, it is getting late in my neck of the woods, so I'll just say, bye
<sburwood> bye
<BUGabundo> I'm tethering via my android
<sburwood> and thx
<BUGabundo> or else I would have no internet for the past 3 weeks
<fcuk112> humm i just restarted karmic and the top bars of my windows are gone.
<mzz> either your wm or if your wm is compiz gtk-window-decorator crashed, ~/.xsession-errors may know why
<td123> wow, the ubuntu servers are getting hammered (dl is slowww)
<robotti^> .(
<wgrant> td123: Yeah, it's pretty bad this time.
<td123> and it's only a week before 9.10
<td123> i'm getting about 7KiB/s max :/
<wgrant> Tried other mirros?
<wgrant> +r
<td123> some, but they weren't much better
<wgrant> I don't recall it being this bad a week before release before.
<fcuk112> linuxtracker.org was pretty fast for me.
<Dai> wgrant: with increased popularity comes increased bandwidth screwage.  9.10 is a fairly highly anticipated release
<wgrant> Torrents are, fortunately, lightning fast.
<td123> wgrant: oh, I'm talking about just the updates :P
<td123> I would only use torrents to dl the cd
<wgrant> Right.
<mzz> bah, I keep getting my shells mixed up. I should dig up one of those bashrc hacks that change the prompt color based on a hash of the hostname
<mzz> (or roll my own)
<mzz> powering off the host instead of the guest yesterday was a bit stupid
<philsf> ubuntu-netbook-remix got installed when I upgraded Jaunty to Karmic. Is this expected?
<td123> wgrant: ubuntu should switch distribute updates with torrents
<BUGabundo> td123: there was a spec for it
<BUGabundo> but was droped due to tme
<BUGabundo> *time
<td123> BUGabundo: they need this in 10.04 :D
<mzz> I'm not sure torrents for updates makes as much sense as it does for isos (but I think that was mentioned in the spec)
<mzz> then again, the nl mirror is usually more than fast enough.
<BUGabundo> mzz: that and diff deb
<mzz> yeah, I think some smart-ish diff format makes more sense than switching to torrents
<BUGabundo> yeah I'm connected to a 100mbit and another with 6gbit
<BUGabundo> so I'm fine
<mzz> I need to set up a local apt-cacher-ng though.
<mzz> (or something else? suggestions anyone? :)
<mzz> I have a handful of systems on my little lan that run ubuntu now. I think a full local mirror would be excessive, but something like apt-cacher-ng would make me abuse the actual mirror less)
<wgrant> mzz: I've tried the rest. apt-cacher-ng is the only one I've found to work reliably.
<philsf> I'm having trouble with a broken package that I can't upgrade, install or remove. http://paste.ubuntu.com/300152/ This is the adobe-flasplugin from partner repo (archive.canonical.com)
<jimpop> philsf, that pkg has been removed from the repo
<mzz> I really wanted to like apt-proxy because I generally like twisted but it tended to get stuck
<philsf> jimpop, this shouldn't have any impact on my system, though
<jimpop> not until the next flash vulnerability
<mzz> I haven't seen "very bad inconsistent state" yet
<philsf> I can't perform any task with apt-get, aptitude, or any GUI. I can only get dpkg to work
<mzz> jimpop: any clue how it got into that state?
<jimpop> mzz, nope.  it happened lastnight sometime
<jimpop> i suspect that the pkg was pulled (i.e. removed)
<mzz> jimpop: I'd be tempted to just dig into /var/lib/apt and remove the remaining traces of it by hand, but I don't know how to do that without possibly making matters worse
<philsf> jimpop, I don't think so. see http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<jimpop> try "sudo apt-get clean"
<mzz> jimpop: alternative approach would be trying to get those scripts to run successfully by manually prodding update-alternatives
<wgrant> Or just remove/comment the broken line in the prerm.
<mzz> oh, that makes more sense
<wgrant> Hackish, but effective and safe if you know what you're doing.
<jimpop> philsf, interesting
<philsf> wgrant, I don't, unfortunately, but I don't see any other option :)
<mzz> and I meant /var/lib/dpkg, not /var/lib/apt
<ubox> anyone figure out how to disable the desktop switch via mouse wheel?
<jimpop> so it's in the repo, but not Releases
<wgrant> philsf: /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm
<mzz> philsf: if I read this correctly he got it into that "very bad inconsistent state" at the same time as the package was dropped coincidentally
<philsf> jimpop, it also appears in apt-cache policy <pkg>
<Jordan_U_> ubox: Should be disabled by default in karmic
<philsf> jimpop, oh wait, not anymore
<ubox> mine was enabled by default to and i can't figure out how to turn it off jordan_u
<jbuncher> ubox, Install the compiz config settings, and uncheck "viewport switcher"
<wgrant> Deleted in karmic-release 8 hours ago  (Reason: upgrade from jaunty causes update-alternatives breakage)
<wgrant> Amusing.
<wgrant> (that is why adobe-flashplugin was removed from karmic)
<philsf> great
<ubox> jbuncher: but isn't that for compiz?
<philsf> I upgraded this afternoon at work. had I waited to get home...
<jbuncher> ubox:  yeah, do you not have compiz enabled?
<ubox> no i am using kde
<jimpop> wgrant, interesting
<philsf> wgrant, is there a bug report in this? maybe a workaround?
<td123> ubox: you could be using compiz and kde
<jimpop> wgrant, will it re-appear in Partner?
<jbuncher> ubox :  oh, sorry.  No idea then.  I haven't poked around in kde too much.
<wgrant> jimpop: I presume so.
<wgrant> philsf: There are lots of bugs. I'm hunting for a workaround.
<ubox> td123 i could, but i am just using the kde desktop effects as they are quite nice on their own
<philsf> wgrant, thanks
<jbuncher> ubox;  once I couldn't figure out how to get "shut down" or "restart" into the kicker/kickoff/whatever menu, I haven't used it much.
<td123> ubox: ah, ok, just checking :P
<ubox> :)
<wgrant> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/459124/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459124 in adobe-flashplugin "package adobe-flashplugin 10.0.32.18-1jaunty1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jaime__> Hello, I'm using kubuntu 9.10 and while trying to modify the software sources with the Kpackagekit, my sources.list is all damaged. Could someone please give me alink or pastebin the original sources.list from kubuntu 9.10
<wgrant> As I suspected.
<ubox> jbuncher: i had that problem too and found out it was because i had started x from command line
<ubox> also from rescue mode if that has an effect
<td123> well, gl on the release! (I'm not an actual user :P)
<jbuncher> ubox:  I'm just selecting KDE from gdm on boot.
<darthanubis> jaime__, just get the source.list file from your install disk
<ubox> jbuncher: hmm, that is strange
<wgrant> philsf: See the comment I linked to above to get that package out of your system.
<darthanubis> jaime__, and I would not use kpackageit, synaptic is the best imho
<ubox> kpackagekit works great
<darthanubis> apparently not
<ubox> at least now it does, it didn't earlier in the month
<jaime__> kpackagekit on 9.10 is definitly not stable yet
<ubox> i dunno, seems stable to me
<ubox> sorry, i'm multitasking, what is the problem being had?
<jaime__> darthanubis: I just mounted the CD and I don't find the sources.list, can you tell me where it is?
<philsf> wgrant, perfect, thanks!
<philsf> seems an easy enough fix. it should be back in the repo in no time
<wgrant> philsf: That is in no way a fix.
<darthanubis> jaime__, no my friend, boot from it in rescue mode. Then chroot into the running system. Find the file in /etc/apt/ and email it to yourself or soemthing?
<jaime__> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<philsf> is the 'set -e' necessary?
<Jordan_U_> philsf: Yes
<philsf> I thought it was used for debugging
<wgrant> philsf: Yes, or commands in the script can fail silently.
<ubox> jamie__ /etc/apt/sources.list
<wgrant> set -x is debugging.
<wgrant> set -e is not.
<philsf> right
<ubox> sorry, my scroll bar got stuck
<webbb82> im trying to install prism  but everytime i try i get xulrunner-1.9.1-dom-inspector is required but cant be in stalled what the heck
<jaime__> Is someone here using ubuntu 9.10, if yes, could you please pastebin it for me??
<BUGabundo> hitting the pillow. gdnuit everyone
<jaime__> I mean, the source.list
<ubox> one second kamie__
<ubox> sorry jamie__ :)
<philsf> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the adobe-flashplugin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<webbb82> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<webbb82>   prism: Depends: xulrunner-1.9.1-dom-inspector but it is not installable
<jimpop> wgrant, the jaunty prerm script has a bug
<jimpop> set +x reveals:
<jimpop> echo prerm called with unknown argument `'
<jimpop> line 51:   echo "prerm called with unknown argument \`$1'" >&2
<jimpop> what's that tick for?
<ubox> jamie__ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300163/
<webbb82> how do i fix broken packages
<jaime__> ubox, that's very nice from you, I tried to find it in google for a long time, without success!! Thanks a lot!
<wgrant> jimpop: Just to look nice.
<wgrant> webbb82: What's broken?
<darthanubis> webbb82, it will tell you what to do
<ubox> jamie__ no problem :)
<darthanubis> webbb82, synaptic has a "fix broken packages" button
<wgrant> darthanubis: It depends how broken things are.
<webbb82> synaptic isnt finding any
<webbb82> but apt-get said so
<wgrant> webbb82: Can you pastebin the whole error that apt-get gives you?
<webbb82> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/m7e94e917
<linuxguy2009> I installed 9.10 netbook edition and I dont see an option to change desktop mode from netbook to regular. Has that been done away with?
<BlackFate> webbb82, try sudo apt-get install xulrunner-1.9.1-dom-inspector
<BlackFate> and paste the errors
<philsf> wgrant, the workaround does not work for me
<wgrant> philsf: What does it do?
<webbb82> http://pastebin.com/m2e722654
<philsf> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the adobe-flashplugin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<philsf> wgrant, ^^
<mzz> linuxguy2009: it's probably just not installed by default. Try apt-get install desktop-switcher, iirc
<wgrant> philsf: Is that when apt-get removing it?
<philsf> yes
<webbb82> BlackFate: http://pastebin.com/m2e722654
<philsf> I think I got a way to dpkg force my way out of this mess
<wgrant> Bug #456650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456650 in prism "prism depends on xulrunner-1.9.1-dom-inspector which doesn't exist" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456650
<BlackFate> webbb82, i guess you have to wait then
<BlackFate> webbb82, or try another source
<wgrant> webbb82: For now, uninstall prism to unbreak things.
<philsf> yes, I used --force-all to install the karmic version, apply the workaround and then force-remove
<wgrant> philsf: That's what I was going to suggest next.
<philsf> so if the bug is in the jaunty version, I should be able to use the karmic one, right?
<philsf> answer: nope
<philsf> ubuntu-netbook-remix got installed when I upgraded Jaunty to Karmic. Is this expected?
<mzz> philsf: afaict only if you had desktop-switcher installed
<jaime__> Does anyone know how to make kde faster, I mean removing all the special effects. I already removed extra desktops, contents are not shown while moving or resizing windows. What else can I do?
<philsf> mzz, ok
<mzz> philsf: but I could easily be missing something upgrade-specific
<jimpop> philsf, i had to vi the dpkg status file and manually remove adobe-flashplugin section
<jimpop> then apt-get install libnspr4-dev, and then dpkg -i the karmic version
<jimpop> that seems to work... for me ;-)
<philsf> jimpop, I did the force install trick twice, to be sure
<philsf> I mean, not to be sure, I actually needed it, but now I'm sure it also works :)
<jimpop> force-all kept breaking for me
<philsf> jimpop, the karmic package is also buggy
<jimpop> :-)
<jimpop> karmic itself is sorta buggy
<jimpop> at least flash is working ;-)
<philsf> oops, is this a versioning bug? the upgrade path for tzdata does not work
<philsf> 2009o+repack-0ubuntu0.9.04 > 2009o-1
<frandieguez> Hi to all! Recently the new language packs have been released with some bugs I have fixed on the translations... but the interface shows the previous translations. I reboot the computer and try a lot of things but doesn't work. Want can I do to refresh the translation cache it this exists??
<frandieguez> I try creating a new user but doesn't work too
 * mzz randomly comes across /var/log/gdm/xsplash.log and wonders if get_background_filename is off by one when comparing resolutions
<Leif> So, can anyone tell me how to upgrade from the beta, to the RC?
<fcuk112> anyone got x-fi working with karmic?
<Leif> Whenever I try to hit the upgrade button, it yells at me saying it can't do a full upgrade, and offers to do a partial one
<drs305> Leif - Just wait until the packages are resolved, or see which ones aren't going to be installed - and take your chances (not recommended but done at times).
<gnuisancev4> anyone have any experiences with electricsheep screensaver and karmic?
<mzz> hmm, it *was* off by one, but the unreleased version of the code always uses the same high-res image. Odd.
<Leif> drs305: okay, although I have never been able to run the updater... is that a bad thing?
<drs305> Leif: It's never done an update since you installed Beta?
<Leif> Yup
<Leif> never
<drs305> Leif: You could look through the packages in Synaptic/Update manager and see which ones are unticked. Or run "sudo apt-get upgrade -s" to simulate the upgrade and again see which packages are beging kept back.
<XVampireX> Hello?
<jbuncher> Leif, there's a known bug where the updates won't run automatically from the beta, you have to run them manually.  As far as the "partial upgrade", its likely that iether there is a dependency that hasn't been uploaded yet, or that a conflicts was added and apt wants to remove a package.  I had that earlier today, with some konquerer plugin packages.
<XVampireX> I need some help, I'm trying to install this: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<XVampireX> But whenever I try to install the nvidia drivers there, it wants me to completely wipe off my karmic install
<Leif> jbuncher: ya, I ran in manuelly, but is there anything I can do about it?
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me around?
<durt> XVampireX, without looking at the ppa, could you just use gdebi instead of adding the ppa to your sources?
<XVampireX> gdebi how... you mean download the packages?
<drs305> Leif:  Have you read the Partial Upgrade sticky:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286309
<XVampireX> I don't even know how to get the debs from the ppa...
<jbuncher> Leif, just click install, don't worry about the partial upgrade.  Once all of hte packages are installed, you can run synaptic to try and upgrade the remaining ones and see what it wants to do.
<durt> XVampireX, again without looking at what is involved, ya basically, click on the little arrows to get to the .debs IIRC.
<Leif> drs305: No, I haven't I will give it a look, thanks
<Leif> jbuncher: Okay, will do, thanks
<XVampireX> durt, what arrows?
<Leif> lol, I apperently have 713 MB of updates...
<Leif> I could just redownload the RC, lol
<nemo> aaaah yes. it's that time of evening when vlc is going to stutter every few seconds until I restart pulseaudio again :(
<nemo> karmic RC indeed
<XVampireX> hmm, well I downloaded the packages, I'll try now, sec
<jimpop> nemo, yep.
<cxo> I did an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 dev and now the spellcheck doesnt work in openoffice and in thunderbird?
<durt> XVampireX, sorry, click 'view package details' then select which package you want.
<stoosh> i made a upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 i386 on an old P4 Laptop with ati. I get a fully system freeze in the gnome desktop after about 2 min
<aprilhare> hey
<aprilhare> why is apport being disabled? karmic still has bugs i wanna report.
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stoosh> without starting X, i there is no freeze. and when i choose a different deskktop at the boot screen (gnome save mode or KDE) there is no prob
<jimpop> too many bugs are being reported
<jimpop> :-)
<aprilhare> lol
<aprilhare> truer
<aprilhare> firefox is a big bug imho
<stoosh> somewhere here to help me?
<aprilhare> i'm getting so much instablility its not funny. some of it is the flash plugin (amd64).
<aprilhare> but the rest is all firefox
<stoosh> what is stability?
<jimpop> stoosh, you aren't really giving enough detail to know where the problem could be
<jimpop> what happens before the freeze?
<chu_> Just installed emacs23! Very snappy. Also found out how to Make with emacs. Awesome.
<aprilhare> stoosh: a stable thing is something that stands up on its own. an unstable thing is something that doesn't.
<aprilhare> and firefox is just falling down here
<stoosh> still after the boot process
<stoosh> it makes no matter if i do anything...
<RedSky> I have a Dell Latitude D630 that has the Intel video chip set and during boot I get a motionless white Ubuntu logo before the animated bootsplash appears. Will this be expected in the final build? I've been testing this for 3 weeks and love it. Just curious about the splash.
<jimpop> stoosh, have you check syslog, dmesg, Xorg.0.log, etc?
<hsarci> is there a way to get firefox to have the same theme as the windows default theme? i dont mean the fonts i mean the theme
<bazhang> hsarci, on karmic?
<stoosh> not really... i have no idea what i should search...
<RedSky> there used to be an IE theme as an add-on
<hsarci> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> hsarci, firefox is not standard in windows
<hsarci> bazhang, i think you missunderstood my questoin
<bazhang> indeed. please clarify
<hsarci> bazhang, have you ever used firefox in windows?
<hsarci> bazhang, firefox in windows looks differnt then in linux...and i dont mean the fonts i mean the theme....i want the windows firefox theme on my karmic firefox...
<aprilhare> firefox gives me Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<aprilhare> but how do i capture the seg fault and rport?
<jimpop> hsarci, that's really an issue for #firefox, not karmic
<hsarci> jimpop, i will check ther
<bazhang> hsarci, check the mozilla addons. not really a karmic/windows issue
<aprilhare> i tried using "firefox -safe-mode -g", browsing to the website that causes the segmentation fault, but no report.
<aprilhare> help!
<aprilhare> :)
<jbuncher> aprilhare, what site causes the seg fault?
<aprilhare> http://www.balloonboygame.com/
<aprilhare> jbuncher: it has flash on it. i guess the flash clashes and causes seg fault
<stoosh> the last entry in my syslog is from pulseaudio
<XVampireX> Uhm
<XVampireX> Something is wrong there >_<
<bazhang> install flashblock. works fine here
<histo> lmao at the ballonboygame
<jbuncher> aprilhare, does it crash while playing or just when opening up the front page
<XVampireX> Maybe someone could help me get vdpau working, at least?
<aprilhare> jbuncher: a few moments after the flash game loads.
<XVampireX> Right now I'm using 190.36 nvidia drivers (Official binary)
<XVampireX> don't know how to enable vdpau on it
<aprilhare> jbuncher: no human interaction required for crash, though.
<raeldenk> hey there
<stoosh> it says "most likely there is a bug in the alsa driver "snd_intel8x0"
<stoosh> is this maybe my problem?
<jbuncher> aprilhare, hmm, seems to be workign here
<aprilhare> it should be noted i am using amd64 flash from adobe website
<aprilhare> should I switch back to wrapper flash?
<raeldenk> does karmic really boot in 10 second ?
<jbuncher> aprilhare, ah, I'm on a 32-bit install, so that may be the difference.
<aprilhare> jbuncher: then my crash may be a 64 bit thing
<aprilhare> anyone else using 64 bit
<RedSky> aprilhare, I have flash from the adobe website on my amd64
<aprilhare> RedSky: good man. how did you go with that website i mentioned
<stoosh> var/log/messages/ is my the pulseaudio also the last entry.
<RedSky> aprilhare, one sec. I pulling up the link with the instructions I followed.
<aprilhare> no worries
<stoosh> there is another one: glxinfo: freeing invalid memtype
<stoosh> what does this means?
<raeldenk> does karmic really boot in 10 second ?
<jimpop> ha!
<aprilhare> raeldenk: try it for yourself.
<jimpop> that's funny
<jimpop> karmic has more startup apps ... no way it can start faster than intrepid
<raeldenk> a have a slow connection and can't download 700 Mo to try if it boot in 10 sec
<raeldenk> aprilhare,
<aprilhare> raeldenk: usb stick version floating around?
<stoosh> cant find something in the xorg.0.log
<jimpop> stoosh, what about .xsession-errors
<stoosh> where do i finde them?
<jimpop> it's in your $HOME dir
<stoosh> is this only from the last session?
<stoosh> there is no time stamp...
<jimpop> yes
<stoosh> there are some critical entries:
<stoosh> gnome-settings-deamon: Glib-CRITICAL ....
<jimpop> those (unfortunately) are normal
<stoosh> and a error from nautilus
<jimpop> that too is pretty common
<stoosh> mh, and where is my prob?
<stoosh> is there something i could try?
<jimpop> was this an upgraded system?
<stoosh> yes
<stoosh> from 9.04
<jimpop> can you try creating a new user account and then reboot and login as that new user
<stoosh> ok... thats an idea
<jimpop> that might help to determine if it's a system issue or a setting issue
<jimpop> er, user setting issue
<stoosh> sorry... how is the command for creating a new user?
<jimpop> console?
<stoosh> the gui tool doesnt work
<jimpop> adduser
<jimpop> sudo adduser stoosh2
<jimpop> or such
<stoosh> ah thanx. i should now it
<aprilhare> ok reinstalling flash with script suggested by redsky didn't work
<localnnuser__> is any one familiar with remastersys? is it working on karmic?
<stoosh> ok... i logged in as the new user... lets see...
<RedSky>     File name: libflashplayer.so   Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<aprilhare> still getting segmentation fault
<aprilhare> its a real bug folks
<stoosh> its so clean :(
<localnnuser__> flash? ive just reinstalled all the os cause of flash
<jimpop> stoosh, :-)
<stoosh> thanx! it really works!
<localnnuser__> come on, no one tried remastersys under karmic?
<jimpop> stoosh, wait a bit longer to be sure
<stoosh> oh no.. too early :(
<jimpop> really?
<stoosh> yup
<stoosh> and now?
<jimpop> 2 secs.. fire alarm going off here
<stoosh> Uh
<stoosh> thats hard
<AsgardBeast> Anyone having audio problems?
<stoosh> nope
<fcuk112> i am getting no sound using my x-fi.
<localnnuser__> AsgardBeast: i had, on my laptop because ubuntu turned off my audio card every 10 seconds
<RedSky> nothing aside from a seriously loud shutdown beep that is intermittent.
<AsgardBeast> I'm kinda baffled by this. The audio works for general system sounds and short audio files. But if I try and play a longer duration file it cuts off about 15 to 20 seconds into the file.
<AsgardBeast> Everything worked fine in 9.04.
<aprilhare> thats interesting. i actually switched back to the wrappered flash and its even more unstable with the balloon boy game. reinstall 64 bit flash and at least it loads
<aprilhare> before crashing
<cxo> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!
<aprilhare> i love days spent in the sunshine. your point cxo? :)
<cxo> Every new release of any other linux distro there is more crud, more unnecessary scripting and more buggy guis. With every new release of Ubuntu, its faster, more streamlined and cleaner than the last! Thats why I love Ubuntu
<aprilhare> look. i want to report this firefox/flash bug. how do i go about it
<aprilhare> ?
<aprilhare> how do i access the core dump from the segmentation fault?
<cxo> flash is a bit wonky for me too, but not too bad, mainly to do with mouse input though
<aprilhare> i'll attach it to a bug report if someone will tell me
<nick125> I hope Karmic doesn't ship with the broken Flash.
<aprilhare> otherwise... it'll be a bug that'll exist forever
<aprilhare> nick125: 5 days - it'll ship with it
<nick125> aprilhare: That's what I'm afraid of.
<cxo> coredump is usually in the working directory of the application
<cxo> or you could just run the sucker in gdb, but running ff3 in gdb is ugly business
<jimpop> stoosh, ok, so it still froze?
<fcuk112> anyone using evolution synched with gmail?
 * jimpop doesn't believe that cxo installed Karmic
<cxo> i did a update-manager -d thing from 9.04
<stoosh> yes it did
<jimpop> and you feel that karmic is "lighter weight" than other distros?
<aprilhare> cxo: i traid the latter, couldn't see where anything went anywhere. the former i looked in the current directory and found nothing
<jimpop> stoosh, what kind of video card?
<aprilhare> fcuk112: you mean with imap
<aprilhare> imap good
<stoosh> a old ati
<cxo> its lighter than the previous release
<jimpop> stoosh, on Jaunty were you using the proprietary drivers from ati.com ?
<fcuk112> aprilhare: i guess, it added a [Google Mail] folder within the account which is empty.  what's it for?
<cxo> aprilhare, i dont know man, check google or something, some programs cwd after executing
<stoosh> think i don't
<stoosh> used the normal jaunty driver
<cxo> the ati driver that came with 9.10 just worked for me
<cxo> bridgman says catalyst 9.10 is more up-to-date than that release though
<aprilhare> fcuk112: sounds like you're not using imap right. that directory will synch to the directory structure of your gmail
<aprilhare> bbl
<fcuk112> which version of ALSA does karmic ship with?
<jimpop> stoosh, run this cmd "find /usr/lib/xorg/modules/ -type f | grep ati" and for every file it finds run a "dpkg -S <file>' to validate that any xorg modules are the ones from karmic
<jimpop> cxo: did you do an upgrade from Jaunty on the ati system?
<cxo> yes boss, i had the catalyst.run install before
<cxo> just worked, after the upgrade, havent touched it, was thinking of installing the latest catalyst, but there doesnt seem to be any changes that affect me, so just left it as it
<cxo> is
<jimpop> cxo gotcha
<jimpop> thx
<cxo> if it makes any difference, when i did the upgrade, i was using a non-ubuntu kernel, after the upgrade i switched to the newly installed one
<jimpop> interesting
<stoosh> found only the ati_drv.so
<jimpop> stoosh, and that wasn't in any pkgs?
<stoosh> dpkg says: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<jimpop> k
<jimpop> stoosh,  it may just be that the newer driver doesn't work well with your older vidcard.
<jimpop> debugging that is beyond my skill level ;-)
<stoosh> that woudn't be nice
<jimpop> stoosh, i agree
<jimpop> stoosh, just out of curiosity have you tried the older radeon driver?
<jimpop> i think that's what it's called
<stoosh> so i should install an older driver?
<cxo> but honestly if you have less than a HD4xxx use the open sauce driver, it has 3d and stuff
<cxo> http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<jimpop> stoosh, it might be in pkg xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jimpop> obviously remove the -ati pkg at the same time
<stoosh> i found my model... its a ATI Mobility Radeon 7500
<stoosh> with 32MB mem
<cxo> thats likely not to be supported with the current slew of ati drivers
<cxo> i think they just commented out the pci ids or something, but its not listed in the support list anymore
<jimpop> stoosh, at least try the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver (but make sure to remove the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver)
<stoosh> in which file?
<cxo> no doesnt he need -ati? -radeon is for >HD4xxx cards right?
<jimpop> cxo: think the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd would be better?
<cxo> oh i see, radeon and radeonhd, in xgit, its ati and radeonhd
<johntramp> hi.  just installed ubuntu 9.10rc and it tells me the initrd is too big when trying to boot from grub.
<jimpop> yeah, they keep it confused ;-)
<cxo> initrd can never be too big, its lying to you johntramp
<cxo> just give it a good smack across the head
<jimpop> stoosh, "sudo dpkg --purge  xserver-xorg-video-ati; sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd"
<johntramp> so how do i get past that cxo
<stoosh> ok try it.. wait a moment...
<jimpop> stoosh, sure
<cxo> johntramp,  did you upgrade or fresh install?
<jimpop> johntramp, how much mem does the box have?
<johntramp> fresh install
<johntramp> 1gb ram
<jimpop> should be plenty
<cxo> i think once extracted, initrd is like 30mb
<cxo> you can just skip the initrd altogether, depending on how dependent your box is to non-built-in drivers
<johntramp> how?
<cxo> maybe do that, and then debug it from a console
<cxo> go to grub and hit Esc when it starts counting down to stop the timer
<cxo> then go over the one you want to boot, and hit 'e'
<jimpop> johntramp, might want to first try "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<johntramp> jimpop: cant boot into OS
<jimpop> oh
<cxo> then go over the line talking bout initrd and then hit 'e' again and use backspace and delete it
<cxo> its just a temporary thing, once you reboot it will go back to its usual self
<johntramp> just remove the whole initrd line
<cxo> yes
<johntramp> ok
<johntramp> thx
<cxo> then hit enter, and then 'b' to boot, should do i think
<jimpop> 'b' doesn't work any longer... it's Ctrl-X
<cxo> oh ok, i'm just going on memory here, i did my RHCE a decade ago :)
<wgrant> This changed in Karmic, with the switch to GRUB2.
<johntramp> cxo: that kernel panic'd
<johntramp> unable to mount root
<cxo> maybe it couldnt find the hard drive
<cxo> then it means your sata drivers are coming out of the initrd
<johntramp> ok
<johntramp> what would cause this problem?
<johntramp> its a fresh install from the 9.10rc
<cxo> i think grub doesnt know how much memory your pc has,
<johntramp> ok
<cxo> you can explicitly tell it i think
<jimpop> yep, add
<jimpop> mem=768mb or such to the kernel cmd line
<johntramp> ok
<johntramp> does it have to be exact?
<cxo> you could do mem=999999999M wouldnt make a difference
<johntramp> ok
<cxo> i dont think the kernel takes it too seriously
<cxo> its more for grub
<wgrant> What are you trying to do?
<wgrant> I haven't read back all the way.
<wgrant> But whatever you are trying to do, you're not doing it the right way.
<jimpop> hehe
<cxo> :) "the right way"
<jimpop> wgrant, johntramp is having initrd probs... won't boot
<wgrant> What is the precise error message that GRUB gives?
<stoosh> jimpop: got the last?
<johntramp> still gave the same error...
<nekohayo> anyone else lost sound with today's updates?
<nekohayo> (no more devices are seen by gnome-volume-control
<GodfatherofEire> anybody havin problems with Ubuntu Software Center, like installing things in it?
<johntramp> wgrant: it says "error: initrd too big" when grub tries to boot
<johntramp> this is from a new install of 9.10rc
<wgrant> johntramp: Have other releases worked OK on that hardware?
<stoosh> nekohayo: my sound works fine sorry
<johntramp> haven't tried
<nekohayo> hm, strange
<nekohayo> even after a reboot?
<stoosh> good night and thanx again..:)
<aprilhare> hey
<jbuncher> yo
<cxo> wassup
<aprilhare> still looking for a way to get past the firefox bugs :)
<aprilhare> hmmmm
<johntramp> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7.3M 2009-10-24 01:50 initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<johntramp> look normal?
<aprilhare> can't see the file johntramp but the listing doesn't look unusual to me
<cxo> To be honest I think FF has always been buggy in Linux. It just feels so much faster on windows. I talk to my windows friends and they say Chrome is now the thing, maybe that might work for me if it had adblock and noscript, considering google made it, i doubt it
<cxo> yes its normal
<johntramp> aprilhare: but that is an expected size
<johntramp> ok
<johntramp> ill try chroot in and update
<aprilhare> cxo: its *really* buggy though. not production quality even.
<aprilhare> dunno maybe i bring this upon myself running amd64
<cxo> Adblock is a total must for me, noscript too is something i'm using more often these days
<altavatar> I just installed Karmic and my digital-out audio stopped working. Ive checked the usual suspects (alsamixer, main volume is up, etc).aplay -l shows the digital out dev... not sure what to do, any ideas?
<aprilhare> but somehow i expect flash and acroread plugins to work, and i expect my web browser not to crash all the time, and i expect to be able to deal with files i download properly without the functionality to be essentially broken. maybe its just me
<johntramp> will update-initramfs -u create a new initrd?
<jbuncher> aprilhare, that could be, I've been running the alpha/beta/rc 32-bit and have been very impressed with the stability.
<arrrghhh> does anyone use pulse to stream audio across their network?
<cxo> i use jacknet arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> cxo, jacknet... never heard of it.
<cxo> its just an output plugin for jack
<mmcji> howdee, i am having problems with laptop with Intel GMA 4500 video.  unable to get widescreen resolution.
<mmcji> is there a best practices way to setup xorg for this video chipset?
<ademos> Ubuntu 9.10-RC: One SATA hard disk is being detected, the other is not. When I run "blkid" I only see my system hard disk, and one of the storage hard disks. But one of the disks refuses to show up. ----- Would unplugging and replugging in the disk help? ---- Any other ideas?
<arrrghhh> ah.  does jack replace pulse?  i don't really care how i do it.  here's my setup... server in the living room w/music hooked up to stereo in local output jacks.  separate machine in the bedroom, i'd like to stream the sound to that room as in sync as possible... i use mpd, i'm assuming that wouldn't matter?
<aprilhare> jbuncher: you tend to feel abandoned when it comes to 64 bit operating system in terms of support
<ademos> aprilhare, agreed
<aprilhare> jbuncher: its bugs that should have been ironed out revisions ago
<km_> cxo: adsweep for chrome: http://adsweep.org/
<jbuncher> aprilhare, yeah, flash support is the main reason I haven't switched over
<ademos> So is there any other way to detect a hard disk? because auto-detection has failed...
<arrrghhh> cxo, is there a simple guide on how to use jack?
<jbuncher> aprilhare, the install base for 32 bit is just so much larger, much greater chance of bugs getting quashed.
<ademos> jbuncher, I use 64 bit Flash. It's worked pretty reliably for the last couple months
<aprilhare> jbuncher: theoretically it should be fine. it was a couple of updates during karmic development that have essentially made it unstable
<aprilhare> very recent updates
<ademos> jbuncher, http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<aprilhare> jbuncher: thats the plugin i'm using
<aprilhare> its firefox though. firefox has grown unstable
<jbuncher> aprilhare, besides, I don't have any machines with > 2 gig of ram, so 64 bit doesn't really net me any advantages I don't think
<ademos> aprilhare, especially Firefox-3.7 >:)
<arrrghhh> aprilhare, i have had 3.5.x crash a lot more than any other firefox i've ran in a while...
<aprilhare> jbuncher: ram isn't the only reason you use 64 bit. there are speed increases.
<chu_> Or larger word sizes.
<aprilhare> ademos: i'm on 3.5.x
<ademos> aprilhare, I'm on 3.7a1 :D
<arrrghhh> 64-bit isn't that much faster unless you rebuild all your stuff from scratch...  most of the stuff still seems to be built for x86 by default.
<ademos> aprilhare, I love the new tab-loading visuals
<ademos> aprilhare, do you have any idea about my issue I asked about?
<Tinason> hello, does anyone know how to get intel hda acl888 sound to work, at all ?
<aprilhare> ademos: question?
<ademos> aprilhare, sorry
<aprilhare> ademos: oh the hdd
<aprilhare> no sorry
<ademos> yes
<aprilhare> everything i own autodetects
<ademos> ah
<ademos> aprilhare, well from 7.10-9.04 everything I own did too ;)
<fausto> Does enyone have a proble mith karmic freezing on boot (black screeen) untill you send the term signam (alt+sysrq+e)?
<filgy> fausto: did you disable usplash and quiet to see the boot messages?
<fausto> how can I debug a freeze on boot, there is nothing on the screen
<fausto> how do I disable usplash?
<filgy> fausto: press e in grub and remove 'quiet' and 'splash'
<webbb82> what do you guys think about google desktop in ubuntu does it slow down your computer or wouold a differant app be better off
<Asa_A> how do I get my tab completion back? "sudo apti<tab>" doesn't complete to aptitude even though I have it installed
<fausto> filgy: I'll reboot and try it, be back in 5min
<webbb82> i think you can find it in the  keyboard shortcuts app
<filgy> Asa_A: did you try pressing tab twice quickly ?
<Asa_A> yes, it simply ignores the tab
<filgy> weird... dunno
<Asa_A> "sudo" seems to break it "apti<tab>" works
<johntramp> any ideas what i can do about this initrd too big?
<webbb82> is there a way to get yahoo widgets in ubuntu
<i_is_broke> is anyone else having issues with amarok or is it just me?
<wgrant> johntramp: Perhaps install 9.04 or another release that uses GRUB1 and see if that works.
<johntramp> wgrant: this says it is grub 1.97~beta4
<wgrant> johntramp: That's GRUB2.
<johntramp> ok
<wgrant> (well, a prerelease thereof)
<johntramp> can i chroot in and change to grub1?
<johntramp> does lilo even exist any more?
<wgrant> You should be able to install GRUB1 (the 'grub' package)
<filgy> lilo exists but is not recommended
<wgrant> lilo exists, but I haven't used it for a Very Long Time.
<johntramp> wgrant: would you expect this to be fixed in a few days when karmic is released?
<filgy> johntramp: i'd say file a bug report
<wgrant> johntramp: Unlikely. I don't know of an existing bug about it.
<wgrant> Things don't often magically get fixed; you need to file a bug.
<altavatar> I just installed Karmic and my digital-out audio stopped working. Ive checked the usual suspects (alsamixer, main volume is up, etc).aplay -l shows the digital out dev... not sure what to do, any ideas?
<filgy> altavatar: if you go to system->prefs->hardware tab... does it show your sound card there?
<DanThirst> Brasero isn't letting me add audio files keeps saying "Halloween Theme.mp3" is not suitable for audio or video media.
<wgrant> altavatar: Right click on the volume icon in the notification area, hit Sound Preferences, and make sure the right device is selected in the Output tb.
<wgrant> s/tb/tab/
<altavatar> filgy:  yep
<wgrant> DanThirst: Can you play that file?
<DanThirst> yes
<DanThirst> its doing it for all files
<filgy> altavatar: try what wgrant said
<altavatar> wgrant: yep Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output... I've tried the other digital output options as well
<filgy> altavatar: does alsamixer have an option for 'Analog/Digital Output Jack' or something similar.. make sure it isn't muted
<wgrant> altavatar: Not sure. You might have to file a bug.
<altavatar> the pulseaudio volume app shows output when i play an audio file. There's just no actual sound
<altavatar> filgy: it has an option for IEC958 (3 actually) that is not muted. Ive also set PCM and master volume to 100
<altavatar> wgrant: thx anyways
<DanThirst> any idea's or suggestions like maybe there is another program i could try
<filgy> altavatar: do you have latest updates?
<altavatar> filgy: just did a dist-upgrade a little while ago
<filgy> altavatar: dunno... sounds like definately an alsa issue though since PA isn't complaining
<wgrant> Indeed.
<webbb82> ok i have empathy , and my status is set to available  but in the system tray next to my computer name the icon should be green but its blackish grey
<wgrant> All I can recommend at this point is 'ubuntu-bug alsa-base'
<altavatar> filgy: yeah, ive tried playing audio wih aplay and speaker-test, nothing :-/
<altavatar> analog works though
<wgrant> webbb82: Icons to the right of the top panel should no longer be coloured.
<wgrant> webbb82: A solid dark grey speech bubble means Available.
<filgy> altavatar: file a bug report.. it worked fine in 9.04?
<webbb82> is there anyway to change the color of tthat and the color of my wifi bar
<wgrant> webbb82: You can choose an alternate icon theme.
<altavatar> filgy: yep. gonna try the live cd now to make sure that the cable, etc are all good
<wgrant> (System->Preferences->Appearance)
<johntramp> wgrant: will installing grub remove grub2?
<wgrant> johntramp: Very probably.
<webbb82> that will change the wifi bars color?
<wgrant> johntramp: But note that installing the 'grub' package will not actually write it to the MBR.
<wgrant> webbb82: They are just another icon, so yes.
<johntramp> ok
<filgy> johntramp: keep in mind changes bootloaders should be done with caution
<wgrant> filgy: It can't be broken any harder than it is now...
<johntramp> what's the ubuntu way of updating the bootloader?
<wgrant> johntramp: Try 'update-grub' then 'grub-install hd0' (unless you know a better device name)
<Bluey> how do you know if you have grub or grub2 installed?
<filgy> Bluey: if you upgraded from 9.04 you should have grub1
<filgy> Bluey: if you did a fresh karmic install it should be grub2
<Bluey> filgy: I did a clean install
<wgrant> You will have GRUB2, unless you installed months ago.
<Bluey> filgy: i see no difference --
<test34> I install less then months ago and I have grub 1.97
<Bluey> wgrant: no i installed a few days ago
<wgrant> test34: 1.97 is the latest pre-release of GRUB2.
<filgy> Bluey: it's not meant for you to see a difference.. just like you may not notice the difference between one kernel upgrade and another
<wgrant> Just like 0.97 is actually GRUB1.
<test34> so you need to round up with grub
<wgrant> test34: Right. Similar with X.org stuff.
<test34> ok
<wgrant> They do things like 1.6.99.1 for 1.7rc1.
<webbb82> ok when i change the icon theme the wifi bar in the top corner still stays dark grey
<DanThirst> brasero is just hosed, can any one suggest any other cd burning software
<Bluey> so grub2 still uses menu.lst?
<wgrant> Bluey: No.
<Bluey> is there a grub2 page I can read up on ?
<wgrant> webbb82: Maybe you just chose an icon theme that was too similar.
<KnifeySpooney> Bluey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Adding%20Entries%20to%20Grub%202
<Bluey> KnifeySpooney: owm thanks
<test34> wgrant, that makes sense
<johntramp> ok...fingers crossed
<KnifeySpooney> Bluey: If you're like me, you'll like the idea of putting a calming splash image on grub2 for the other comp users :D
<wgrant> KnifeySpooney: But in the default installation you do not even see GRUB2.
<wgrant> The menu does not show up by default.
<Bluey> KnifeySpooney: I cn't find grub.d - and how do I set a splash image?
<KnifeySpooney> wgrant: Showed up for me because i have other OSes
<jimpop> wgrant, the menu still shows if you have 2+ OS entries
<scott_ino2> hello, just installed karmic, will mediabuntu work for it
<KnifeySpooney> Bluey: it's folder /etc/grub.d
<wgrant> jimpop: Ah, yes. That will be fixed in Lucid.
<jdahm> So if anyone is interested, I'n running Karmic perfectly on a MBP 3,1
<wgrant> See also /etc/default/grub.
<wgrant> scott_ino2: Medibuntu? You will have to ask theme.
<wgrant> *them
<Bluey> KnifeySpooney: okay found that how do I set a spalsh screen?
<scott_ino2> wgrant, alright... was just wondering if anybody knew if they updated their repository to include karmic already
<scott_ino2> wgrant, this isn't a distro just a repo
<wgrant> scott_ino2: It's still a third-party repo which Ubuntu does not control.
<scott_ino2> wgrant, i know, was just wondering if anyone in here knew before i gave it a whirl
<KnifeySpooney> Bluey: I added a splash image by following the tutorial on this page: http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<KnifeySpooney> it's a great explanation page
<Bluey> okay will look at that
<kuttans> after update and upgrade yesterday night my bluetooh audio headsets are unable to get bonded anyone facing the same problem?
<scott_ino2> wgrant, just so you know it appears they already added it :)
<fausto> hi all, what do I need to press during boot to display the grub boot menu?
<kuttans> fausro: shift key
<wgrant> fausto: Hold down Shift.
<KnifeySpooney> @all - I love Ubuntu Karmic's new add-apt-repository command! Makes it so much easier to install a gpg key
<fausto> thanks
<wgrant> KnifeySpooney: Also note that there is a GUI for that.
<KnifeySpooney> wgrant: For add-apt-repository? what is it?
<DanThirst> http://pastebin.com/d1425c797 - i tried to remove and reinstall the package and it gave some odd results
<wgrant> KnifeySpooney: Well, specifically for PPAs.
<wgrant> KnifeySpooney: You can just give 'ppa:USERNAME/PPANAME' as a third-party source in Software Sources, and it will do the magic keygrabbing for you.
<wgrant> DanThirst: That looks OK.
<jdahm> the only complaint I have is that some of the menu icons don't show up.  Specifically under the "System" menu
<KnifeySpooney> wgrant: Yeah, the terminal does that too. I did that to add the chromium-daily ppa pubkey
<wgrant> jdahm: That's a deliberate GNOME design decision.
<DanThirst> yeah still can't add any files
<jdahm> wgrant: wow. really??
<wgrant> jdahm: You can revive them in System->Preferences->Appearance->Interface
<KnifeySpooney> jdahm: Go to Appearance > Interface and enable "Show icons in menus"
<wgrant> jdahm: Hopefully eventually the space where the icons were will disappear.
<wgrant> And that will make it look a bit less damn awful.
<jdahm> hahaha
<jdahm> yes
<jdahm> I don't so much mind that they are gone either.  But the space is ugly! hehe
<wgrant> It's worse than ugly.
<KnifeySpooney> i love having icons there
<jdahm> overall though, I give kudos to gnome and ubuntu for putting together a beautiful release!
<webbb82> is there anyway to change the wifi indicator applet icon
<wgrant> jdahm: It is pretty excellent.
<wgrant> webbb82: The icon theme controls it. eg. try changing to High Contrast, and you'll see the icon change.
<scott_ino2> any way to change the indicator applet position?
<wgrant> scott_ino2: Right click, uncheck 'Lock to panel'?
<DanThirst> you mean im going to have to use windows to burn this cd >_>
<scott_ino2> wgrant, i meant the notifications themselves appear in the middle of the screen
<scott_ino2> or well middle right
<scott_ino2> instead of top right
<wgrant> scott_ino2: You mean offset about one notification-height from the top?
<jdahm> when will gnome fix their convoluted icon positioning scheme?  (Is it fixed in 2.28?)
<wgrant> jdahm: Which?
<Bluey> rebooting
<jdahm> wgrant: for gnome-panel, whenver I switch dislays icons always move around
<jdahm> at least in old releases they did, I haven't switched displays with this one yet
<Dai> ooh.  i always had that problem when i used different resolutions (for games and whatnot)
<wgrant> Ah, applet positioning.
<wgrant> It doesn't seem too bad any more.
<wgrant> It's certainly better than it was a couple of years ago!
<jdahm> hehe yes very much so
<scott_ino2> wow the restricted-extras package is 305MB now
<td123> what was added?
<wgrant> It shouldn't be that big.
<scott_ino2> wgrant, well im installing it now
<scott_ino2> i can't see what's added as it's downloading
<scott_ino2> id have to look it up
<td123> lol 300mb is gonna take a while to install :)
<scott_ino2> Ok, im on 64bit and i believe it's downloading all of the 32bit libraries
<td123> I kinda have a hard time believing it is 300mb
<scott_ino2> so that might account for the extras
<scott_ino2> td123, that's why i was so shocked that's huge
<i_is_broke> god i love google...its my hero..fixed my amarok..:D
<i_is_broke> yeah me
<scott_ino2> but yeah it's downloading all of the 32 bit libraries
<td123> scott_ino2: wait.. is it a 300mb download or 300mb installed size?
<scott_ino2> download
<td123> scott_ino2: oh
<wgrant> Ahr, right, good old ia32-libs.
<scott_ino2> yes all of them
<td123> scott_ino2: that makes sense then
<wgrant> 300MB is particularly bad at the moment, as all the mirrors are overloaded already :(
<Bluey> no splash screen looks like the old grub
<wgrant> Bluey: Hm?
<td123> scott_ino2: there's nothing weird about that then... you're on a 64bit install
<scott_ino2> td123, yeah but what package in there needs 32bit libraries
<Bluey> wgrant: I think I have grub install not grub2 -
<td123> scott_ino2: that's what I'm also thinking :)
<wgrant> Bluey: apt-cache policy grub
<td123> scott_ino2: java and flash are 64bit
<wgrant> And 'apt-cache policy grub-pc'
<td123> scott_ino2: it could be one of the codecs
<scott_ino2> *sigh
<scott_ino2> oh well... it's going at 100k so not too bad
<Dai> w32codecs?
<td123> that's pretty good, earlier i was getting a 1.5kb dl off the main server
<Bluey> looks like old guy -- apt-cache policy grub
<Bluey> grub:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 0.97-29ubuntu59  Version table:
<Bluey>      0.97-29ubuntu59 0  500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<scott_ino2> td123, yeah i thought about changing it
<wgrant> Bluey: Note the 'Installed: (none)'
<scott_ino2> I wanted to do the upgrade before things get too crazy :)
<wgrant> Bluey: Old grub is not installed.
<fausto> Hi all, as I mentioned before my newly installed karmic hangs with a black screen during boot (with not disk activity) and only continues if I send a sigterm (alt+sysrq+e). Now I tried changing the boot optins to remove usplash and quiet and then it boots ok. Anyone have any idea on how to find the problem?
<scott_ino2> plus i had to do a clean install as i wanted ext4 and didnt wanna fool with doing it in-place
<Bluey> wgrant: what does that mean?
<wgrant> Bluey: GRUB2 probably is.
<Bluey> wgrant: why does it look like the old grub then?
<wgrant> Bluey: Because they look very similar.
<wgrant> Bluey: It should give you a version number at the top of the menu.
<Bluey> wgrant: I set up a splash screen but it ignored it
<Bluey> wgrant: Version table:    0.97-29ubuntu59 0
<wgrant> Bluey: I've no idea about any crazy splash screen stuff.
<wgrant> Bluey: That's just the available version.
<wgrant> The important bit is 'Installed: (none)'
<Bluey> wgrant: again what does that mean?
<wgrant> Bluey: There is no version of grub installed.
<wgrant> Which presumably means that grub2 is.
<fausto> filgy: I disabled quiet usplash and it boots ok, I couldn't see any error message
<Bluey> wgrant: okay I'll see if i can find something on installing grub2
<wgrant> Bluey: It is probably already installed, or you would be unable to boot.
<Bluey> true
<filgy> fausto: so it's not hanging anymore or anything ?
<fausto> no, if I remove quiet usplash it does not hang, it boots ok
<filgy> fausto: cool... it would really be beneficial if you took the time to fill out a bug report with your system specs explaining usplash hangs system and system boots fine without usplash
<fausto> filgy: ok, what kind of info should I include in the report
<fausto> filgy: and what kind of title (I'ḿ not good at chosing titles)?
<RomD> I have no sound in kaffeine. amarok and totem are fine. does anyone wether I need a certain codec or something?
<RomD> *know
<i_is_broke> RomD, are you running gnome or kde?
<RomD> i_is_broke: gnome
<i_is_broke> RomD, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras loaded?
<i_is_broke> thats what i had to add to get my amarok to work.
<RomD> i_is_broke: just installed it, but still no sound :/
<RomD> neither video files or dvb has sound
<i_is_broke> did you close out and reopen it?
<RomD> yep
<i_is_broke> oh you need ffmepeg
<Bluey> wgrant: i rebooted I have gnu grub v 1.97 - which is NOT 2.....at least I am not going out of my mind....
<wgrant> Bluey: 1.97 is 2.
<i_is_broke> oops ffmpeg...duh
<scott_ino2> beta beta
<wgrant> Bluey: 0.97 is 1, 1.97 is 2
<Bluey> wgrant: I see no chain loader menu
<wgrant> Bluey: Did you expect to?
<Bluey> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> Bluey: Why?
<Bluey> wgrant: because I thought I was still running v 1
<RomD> i_is_broke: seems to be a tough one. no success with ffmpeg either. I think I saw a demuxer error when I first opened a channel.
<wgrant> Bluey: Well, you're not.
<RomD> my amarok had sound out of the box
<_akahige_> tried upgrading from jaunty and hit a wall. the new kernel does not load to the desktop. it reports a bunch of fs mount errors and dumps to a shell that flickers like the keyboard's gone berserk (which means I can't login). fortunately, I *can* get to desktop with the 2.6.28-16 kernel. am hoping for some advice.
<i_is_broke> RomD, well thats something i havent messed with, maybe someone else might have an idea then.
<RomD> maybe there's just the wrong device, but I can't find sound settings
<RomD> in kaffeine
<fausto> that software draws the fading ubuntu logo on a black screen before xsplash?
<wgrant> _akahige_: 'sudo update-initramfs -u' once you've booted, then reboot. If that still doesn't work, file a bug against 'linux'.
<wgrant> fausto: That's usplash.
<_akahige_> wgrant: can I do that from X (where I am now) ?
<fausto> wgrant: but I thouth karmic wouldn't have usplash?
<gilos123> I need help getting my grub to be the bootloader again instead of win7 that I installed to a separate partition after installing 9.10 (on  a new drive)
<wgrant> fausto: It wasn't originally intended to, but it does.
<td123> fausto: I also heard that
<wgrant> fausto: It runs before X can be started.
<_akahige_> wgrant: which kernel did you mean I should boot to for the update-initramfs ?
<_akahige_> (or does it matter)
<osirisx11> does anyone have any suggestions for boot-time enc? I'm a huge fan of truecrypt but i don't think it offers boot time enc for linux
<wgrant> _akahige_: Any which boots, really. The command I gave will always update the initramfs of the latest installed kernel, regardless of which is booted.
<wgrant> osirisx11: The Ubuntu alternate installer offers full disk encryption.
<wgrant> osirisx11: The desktop installer only offers home directory encryption.
<mzz> osirisx11: possibly see cryptsetup (which afaik is what you get if you tell the installer to encrypt a partition)
<_akahige_> wgrant: thanks. (this is a bit over my head)
<mzz> and/or ecryptfs, which is used by the homedir encryption offered by the installer
<wgrant> Right, the alternate installer FDE uses cryptsetup. The home directory encryption in both installers uses eCryptFS>
<osirisx11> no plausible deniablity though huh?
<mzz> the former operates at the block device level, the latter at the filesystem level. Both have their uses.
<mzz> I don't think either offers that, but I haven't really looked into it
<osirisx11> its a shame.
<wgrant> Neither offer plausibility deniability.
<stone1343> hi, is anybody else not getting sound with the RC? I have 2 machines, neither have sound right now...
<osirisx11> stone1343: I had to edit my alsa config files in my home to use pulse
<wgrant> stone1343: Fresh install, or upgrade?
<wgrant> If the latter, try a 9.10 RC live CD and see if it works.
<stone1343> both fresh
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> What type of sound card does each machine have?
<stone1343> osirisx11 did you find howto somewhere?
<osirisx11> yes
<osirisx11> i can pm you my config
<aprilhare> grrrr the lack of support is irritating https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/459108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459108 in firefox-3.5 "firefox crash with flash 64 version 10.0.32.18" [Undecided,Invalid]
<stone1343> wgrant one's nvidia, one's intel
<aprilhare> why do i bother using ubuntu with this lack of support?
<stone1343> sorry notnvidia
<aprilhare> sorry but thats whats been going through my mind for a while now
<stone1343> obviously not nvidia
<stone1343> dunno what the other one is
<Polarina> aprilhare: We're sorry for not delivering the support you need.
<Polarina> not being able to deliver*
<wgrant> aprilhare: I don't see why micahg rejected that bug, but that is in general a perfectly valid reason.
<wgrant> I just can't see yet how it applies to this case.
<wgrant> (but complaining that we do not support crap proprietary software is not reasonable)
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<wgrant> 64-bit Flash, of course.
<wgrant> aprilhare: We cannot practically support proprietary binary-only software at the best of times.
<wgrant> Let alone when it is an early release of 64-bit Adobe Flash
<mzz> yeah, without having actually read that bug: flash being a binary blob makes it usually pretty hard to supportc
<wgrant> Report it to Adobe.
<fausto> anyone knows how I can move the gnome panels to my secondary monitor on a dual screen setup?
<_akahige_> wgrant: tried your update-initramfs suggestion, but still got the "general error mounting file systems" with the .31 kernel. booting into the .28 kernel fired some kind of mount error message, but it flew by so quickly I couldn't catch it
<mzz> fausto: I don't know about moving them, but if you always have two monitors one way is to just create new panels there and put the desired applets on them. That may not do the right thing if you *sometimes* have multiple monitors though.
<wgrant> _akahige_: ubuntu-bug linux
<_akahige_> wgrant: thanks. will do
<stone1343> ok, thanks that's pretty much all I wanted for now, to know whether it's a problem everyone has or just me...
<aprilhare> wgrant: you ever get the feeling there isn't a nice way to back report to adobe? :)
<wgrant> aprilhare: That doesn't make it any less inappropriate to report it to us, when we can do nothing.
<aprilhare> wgrant: ok. fine. you can't do anything. we need to find a way to back report to adobe. any suggestions?
<wgrant> aprilhare: I think they have a bugtracker somewhere.
<wgrant> http://bugs.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<fausto> mzz: I think we have a regression, because on intrepid the panels would alwas go to the main monitor (the one on the left), so if I had my external monitor connected it would display there, otherwise it would display on the laptop monitor. Now it always display on the laptop monitor (even when it is on the right)
<aprilhare> wgrant: wouldn't it be nice if someone would tell people who report to ubuntu where to go to actually report their bugs?
<aprilhare> wgrant: after all, the runaround isn't helpful.
<wgrant> aprilhare: Probably. But we have approximately one billion zillion bugs, so dealing with them swiftly is essential. It is most regrettable that they are sometimes handled suboptimally, but there is insufficient manpower to handle every one perfectly.
<aprilhare> true
<Daijoubu> Hello, i just installed the RC, and found that PPPOE DSL does not work when configured from the GUI.
<wgrant> Daijoubu: "does not work" is not the most useful description of the error. Can you elaborate?
<Daijoubu> i was able to connect with sudo pppoeconf in terminal
<Daijoubu> well in ubuntu 9.04 i just go to DSL tab then add new connection enter my user name and pass and then chose that connection and it connects
<Daijoubu> now it just sayd offline
<Daijoubu> and the second time i tryed it popped up a window asking for password
<Daijoubu> typing the password again didn't do anything it pops that window again
<Daijoubu> so i went to terminal and did it with pppoeconf and it worked ... same username same password ..
<Daijoubu> the steps i took were, Edit connections, then edited the eth0 and disabled auto connect on it so that DSL can autoconnect first, then went on DSL added new connection typed user and pass
<ixian_> is the ubuntu 9.10 RC the same as the final version coming out in a few days?
<fausto> how can I create a panel on another monitor on karmic?
<Daijoubu> wgrant, btw after doing the pppoeconf in terminal, now i can't see the options that were available in the menu before, mening to select the default eth0 and DSL connection 1
<Daijoubu> wgrant,  when i single click on the Network icon it says Device not managed now
<Hew> ixian_, it will be very similar, the only changes should be last minute bug fixes. You will be able to get these as updates.
 * aprilhare creates an account on bugs.adobe.com
<aprilhare> yay for bug reporting!
<Daijoubu> do i have to reinstall Ubuntu now ? or i can continue using my DSL with the pppoeconf from terminal ? Will this affect my system for updates and so on ?
<richardcavell> ixian_: don't know yet
<richardcavell> ixian_: if all goes to plan, yes
<johntramp> what version of grub does 9.10rc use?
<fausto> there is anyway I can call attention to an important bug report? Or I just have to let it follow its course?
<richardcavell> johntramp: GRUB 2
<richardcavell> fausto: you can upgrade the severityr ating
<fausto> richardcavell: you mean the importance? I can't edit that
<richardcavell> fausto: really?  I've been able to
<richardcavell> maybe it's my karma or something
<richardcavell> I mean karma as in the rating you get from participation
<fausto> richardcavell: anything to do with the fact that the status is new? or that i'm not the creator of the bug?
<richardcavell> okay
<richardcavell> you're not the creator
<richardcavell> that explains it
<johntramp> richardcavell: any idea why i can boot the rc live cd fine but when its installed it complains about the initrd being too big?
<johntramp> by 'it' i mean grub2
<fausto> richardcavell: no, it was originaly reported several months ago, but no one looked at it. And is quite a serious one because the system won't boot without manualy changing the grub parameters
<richardcavell> johntramp: jesus
<richardcavell> johntramp: you mean a clean install?
<johntramp> yes
<richardcavell> fausto: mate that just happens sometimes
<richardcavell> johntramp: that sounds serious
<richardcavell> johntramp: have you reported the bug?
<johntramp> not yet
<richardcavell> fausto: welcome to my world... trying to get bugs fixed means bringing it to the attention of the developer of the sortware
<richardcavell> johntramp: do so.
<johntramp> ok
<johntramp> at bugs.launchpad.net?
<tonyyarusso> johntramp: what architecture?  I know sparc is broken.
<fausto> richardcavell: should I change the status to confirmed (because unfortunately I've been able to replicate)?
<richardcavell> fausto: have you confirmed a bug filed by someone else?
<richardcavell> confirmed means confirmed by a different user
<johntramp> its an intel atom n270
<johntramp> an emachine
<fausto> yes, I'm experiencing the same bug, so I'll change the status to confirmed
<richardcavell> fausto: yes you can do that
<richardcavell> fausto: add a comment just briefly describing how you confirmed the bug
<johntramp> i guess i need to register before i can post a bug?
<richardcavell> johntramp: yes
<johntramp> ah does it use the same account as forums.ubuntu?
<richardcavell> no
<richardcavell> alright I'm gonna go defrag my hard disk now boys
<richardcavell> good luck with everything
<Daijoubu> I have another problem, since ubuntu doesn't detect my sound card ALC888 in previous versions i needed to edit alsa-base.conf and add "options snd_hda_intel model=3stack-6ch" there
<Daijoubu> after reboot i could go to the GUI and enable my surround sound channels and unmute surround sound
<Daijoubu> any idea how to get to these settings now ? nothing is there ...
<Daijoubu> no where to select number of Channels or individual channel controlls ...
<kohlrak> um... Would it be unusual for my laptop to randomly turnoff at 50% battery power?
<johntramp> kohlrak: i would guess yes
<kohlrak> any ideas what might cause it so that i could report a bug? =p
<Polarina> kohlrak: How old is the battery?
<kohlrak> only a few years old, but i seldom actually use it
<johntramp> ...i cant even work out how to post a bug
<kohlrak> truth is, it shut down about as soon as i plugged the power cord back in.
<Polarina> kohlrak: That would explain it. It's getting old.
<Polarina> kohlrak: Li-Ion batteries degrade over time, whether used or not.
<kohlrak> that would be odd though, because it didn't happen until i just upgraded to koala... You'd think i'd've noticed something before.
<Polarina> kohlrak: That's odd indeed.
<kohlrak> that's why i came in here before declaring another part of the lappy defective.
<kohlrak> i also have a strange graph to look at too... lemme take a screeny for you.
<kohlrak> http://kohlrak.sytes.net/power.png
<kohlrak> screenshot of the power manager
<Polarina> kohlrak: That's really weird.
<Polarina> kohlrak: Something's draining the battery very rapidly.
<kohlrak> i'm guessing the dip in the peak is probably where it shut itself down.
<Daijoubu> where are the old sound controls guys ? :(
<kohlrak> actually, the battery isn't top of the line though
<Polarina> kohlrak: The battery power is reducing while on AC.
<Polarina> kohlrak: And increases while on battery power.
<kohlrak> it isn't on AC until it goes red.
<Polarina> kohlrak: Really? Because blue means AC.
<kohlrak> seems like the power manager might be really messed up then, because that red line is right now, and i'm on ac right now.
<Polarina> kohlrak: Wait. You got it right-to-left!
<Polarina> kohlrak: You're confusing us with that. :P
<kohlrak> um, whatever it's doing is default settings =p
<kohlrak> right is newest, left is oldest
<Polarina> kohlrak: All, right, this is not normal though, unless you got fast-charging cells (not common).
<Polarina> kohlrak: No, left is newest at your screen.
<kohlrak> that can't be
<kohlrak> look at the scale at the bottom
<Polarina> kohlrak: Yes, they are inversed.
<Polarina> 0s is supposed to be at the left.
<kohlrak> i have no idea how to switch it again... XD
<kohlrak> either way, if you look though, apparently it shut down my system before it even hit as low as 50%...
<kohlrak> i'm gonna see what kern.log has to say about it
<kohlrak> sorry it's taking so long, but i have one of those stupid keycode things constantly in my logs
<kohlrak> oh heck, it doesn't have anything to say about it..........
<kohlrak> the log suddenly stops there and picks up again where i turned the computer back on
<kohlrak> the "atkbd.c: Unknown key released" message did change though
<Daijoubu> I'm trying to compile a driver for my DVB-S2 card, and it fails with two errors regarding the headers, i have installed build-essential, is there another package that includes full headers ?
<kohlrak> might be a dev package necessary for driver development, not sure...
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, http://pastebin.com/m66cee8a9
<kohlrak> yeah, that looks like the case. It could also be due to the lack of a specific parameter (like x11 programs often need -x11)
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, should i just install all the dev packs and hope for the best ?
<kohlrak> deffinately not
<filgy> Daijoubu: do you have the package linux-libc-dev installed ?
<kohlrak> otherwise you'll have an HD full of header files.
<filgy> Daijoubu: and all the other linux-headers packages ?
<Daijoubu> filgy, yes
<Daijoubu> the others not sure
<duncan_> I just upgraded my windows partition to 7 which of course overwrote the MBR and grub
<kohlrak> duncan_: are you asking for help? =p
<duncan_> how do you restore grub using grub2?  only familiar with how to do it in 1.5
<Daijoubu> filgy, they don't come with build-essential package ?
<duncan_> kohlrak, yeah :)
<filgy> Daijoubu: dunno.... if you don't have linux-headers package installed for your kernel version, that is probably what's wrong
<kohlrak> duncan_: Usually you can easily fix this within a grub prompt easily (in any version) with a really silly, kick-yourself-in-the-butt command that no one ever seems to remember. I'll google something real quick for you.
<Daijoubu> filgy, i should search in Synaptic for linux-headers and install all of them ? I have all the 2.6.31-14 generic installed
<duncan_> kohlrak, thanks :)
<filgy> Daijoubu: what about just linux-headers not linux-headers-generic ?
<Daijoubu> filgy, yes they are installed
<filgy> Daijoubu: dunno then
<filgy> Daijoubu: I think whatever you are trying to compile is looking for the headers in the wrong directory
<Daijoubu> it's getting real hard for people like me to make everything work witht his new release :)
<filgy> Daijoubu: it is looking in /usr/src/linux-headers-version when it should be linux-headers-version/arch or linux-headers-version/include or whatever
<Daijoubu> filgy, i didn't have that problem with 9.04, actually in 9.04 i didn't install even build-essential and they compiled
<lucent> I found a bug but I'm not sure what it is or how to report it... ha
<kohlrak> duncan_: this might be what you're looking for (not sure if it's right or not since i can't test it since i've upgraded from jaunty): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<kohlrak> duncan_: just make sure you replace the drive names with the right ones...
<filgy> Daijoubu: weird
<kohlrak> lucent: would it happen to have anything to do with randomly turning off your computer?XD
<lucent> mount a luks encrypted USB flashdrive, then try to mount a btrfs volume, and it says "invalid superblock"
<duncan_> kohlrak, aye thanks, I just stumbled upon that myself as well
<lucent> if I unmount the luks volume, and then mount the btrfs volume, it mounts fine
<kohlrak> duncan_: did you try it or hold off?
<filgy> Daijoubu: sure what you are trying to compile isn't a newer version then the one that worked with 9.04?
<duncan_> kohlrak, trying it now
<lucent> kohlrak: that's the creepy part, "invalid superblock" are scary things to read
<kohlrak> lucent: surely scary, but what does it mean by superblock? I've purpously avoided studying filesystems.
<Daijoubu> filgy, yep it's the same thing, i actually had the same problem compiling when i tried rpm distros, it fixed when i installed all dev packs lol ...
<Daijoubu> filgy, it's a shame that i have to struggle with ubuntu the same way now :/
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: It's the same problem with man pages... Not all sections of the manpages are installed when man is....
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: iirc, sections 2 and 3 (ones i see most important) aren't...
<Daijoubu> :/
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: sad thing is, you'll deal with this with any package based distro...
<Daijoubu> this was not the case with Ubuntu until now
<Daijoubu> that's why i loved it
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: you'd THINK someone would make a package to make this easy and include all the dependencies for you, but no one ever really does.
<Daijoubu> I just installed ubuntu, tweaked alsa-base for surround sound, compiled my DVB-S2 drivers, installed Kaffeine and it all worked
<Daijoubu> now, no sound controls, drivers don't compile
<Daijoubu> and who knows that's going on with Kaffeine for 9.10 haha
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: Well, don't forget you're using a pre-release version of ubuntu too... However these sort of things don't get better. However, since alot of the packages are only barely modified before passed around, you'll get this sort of thing with all distros...
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, is the 64bit version worst in such cases ?
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: it's really the fault of the people who are making the package files, and not declaring certain things dependencies when they really are, because they assume you'll go for the dependency on your own.
<Daijoubu> :/
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: honestly, never tried 32bit, but I assume that the cause of the problem wouldn't be different for 32 or 64bit, so either way you're still screwed.
<foormea> hi
<foormea> problem with karmic and adobe-flashplugin
<Daijoubu> oh well in that case installing all dev packs and hoping for the best haha
<foormea> sudo aptitude dist-update says "E: I wasn't able to locate file for the adobe-flashplugin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package"
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: ends up being what most people do...
<foormea> and sudo dpkg --purge adobe-flashplugin says "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<foormea> i just tried reinstalling the package, sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/packenameyadayada
<foormea> and it won't install
<kohlrak> foormea: ah, broken package...
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, sad :)
<foormea> any idea on how to fix this please? :)
<foormea> kohlrak: yes indeed, broken package
<foormea> :)
<foormea> i'm not sure how to fix this though
<foormea> :|
<kohlrak> foormea: Honestly wish i could remember. Lemme google, IIRC, a quick google always gives the answer.
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, i'm just an old PC user but always used windows and DOS before that :) i really wonder why linux is so hostile towerds people who just need to get their stuff working
<hechu> foormea, I don't know, but maybe "dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: Actually, linux isn't hostile to people trying to get stuff working, just hostile to people who try to do things on their own.
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, searched 2 weeks and experimented 5 days after that to make my surround sound work with custom alsa-base configs :) same thing for my satellite card
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, well if it did detect my surround sound, and my DVB-S2 card, i wouldn't be ddoing any of this :)
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: I'm actually an x86 assembly programmer, and i've seen some interesting things on linux. Mostly, the problem is hardware companies getting in the way, but occasionally someone ends up in the situation you're in.
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, i hope that with the growing user base for Linux they will start releasing drivers for Linux also
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: try modprobing your way to force the right driver if it's already installed (i bet there's a package for it somewhere)
<Daijoubu> no idea why no one considers Linux yet ....
<foormea> hechu, kohlrak: googling up but not finding conclusive solutions so far...
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: IMO, Linux is getting more popular than mac, get mac has greater support. The problem is, everyoen thinks open is evil.
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, the problem is everyone is greedy :)
<kohlrak> sorry foormea, got destracted... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How%20to%20fix%20broken%20packages
<Daijoubu> "buy more linux games and we will release more games for Linux"
<foormea> thanks kohlrak i'll give it a look
<foormea> thanks hechu for your input also :)
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: Eh, we need linux to be a little more stable before we're ready for it to become the gaming machine. The hardware must come first, because people like windows because the hardware always works (well, except with vista, which is why people still hate it)
<foormea> thanks kohlrak but i'm under kde
<kohlrak> foormea: i think hechu's code'll work.
<hechu> foormea, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a", "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin". you are welcome.
<foormea> kohlrak: it doesn't
<hechu> ;-(
<foormea> trying some stuff now will tell you guys if i manage to fix and if i do, how
<kohlrak> foormea: what's the error?
<foormea> :)
<foormea> dpkg-reconfigure -a works fine but the error is still there when i try to dist-update my system or purge adobe-flashplugin
<kohlrak> foormea: thanks, i'll have to remember the command you use too, as this happens alot.
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, i always thought that Linux users are the real deal, yet it seams that they can't compete with M$, i thought that Linux users were the people behind writing windows and making things work for windows, yet Linux is always far behind the new tech
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, for example have you seen a HD movie lately ? or used your Nvidia card to help rendering it ?
<Daijoubu> i know that Linux is not for Multimedia people and so on, but at the end 80% of PC users use the PC for multimedia
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: Linux is actually often ahead in technology, but behind in hardware (because they get no help). Unfortunately, what linux is now was what M$ *WAS*
<hechu> foormea, please refer to this URL, maybe help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446363
<foormea> thanks
<kohlrak> Diajoubu: well, they need the hardware before multi-media gets good. And the hardware support just isn't there, because no one wants us to have it.
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, i guess so :/
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: and if anyone says otherwise, tell them to do a highdef movie using vesa
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: to play it i mean
<foormea> hechu, kohlrak: trying a "sudo aptitude -f install" now, where a dist-upgrade would give me an error message it is now downloading packages. maybe that'll do the trick
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, btw how are Linux devs paying their bills ?
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: There's actually a few people out there helping linux. Like IBM, plus lots of donators, and some are willing to pay for official support from the distro makers.
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: Though, don't believe google when they say they're supporing open source. They're just doing it because they know which way the wind is blowing with the customers right now.
<hechu> foormea, see the post No. 6, that guy clean apt-cache and then reinstalled package and the problem solved.
<_akahige_> my x server log says reports "failed to load the nvidia kernel module" -- which is keeping the desktop from starting -- is there a way to fix that?
<kohlrak> Daijoubu:even M$ does, which is why they wrote some drivers for linux actually.
<foormea> hechu: i'll try if the aptitude -f install doesn't yield anything
<hechu> foormea, good luck.
<kohlrak> _akahige_: is that all it tells you?
<foormea> downloading updates now, slow connection here :|
<foormea> you guys running gnome or kde or xfce or other?
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, do you think that Linux will need anti-virus and so on soft when it gets popular ?
<foormea> just wondering what gnome and xfce are becoming like and lazy to try them out :) (i use kde)
<_akahige_> kohlrak: there's more stuff in the log. do you want to know something in particular?
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: ultimately yes, but not nearly as much as windows. Windows is hole city, AVs for linux will be low demand since there's not much viruses can do.
<foormea> ohhhh also another problem that i've been experiencing. however i don't think it comes from ubuntu. with recent kernels (> 2.6.27 i think?), i have no desktop effects with kde (nvidia)
<kohlrak> _akahige_: it'd help if you'd pastebin it, because what you're telling us is really, really vague
<foormea> had the same problem with gentoo
<_akahige_> kohlrak: np. give me a sec...
<kohlrak> foormea: i've had a similar problem actually. My card lost it's 3d support.
<foormea> however, i do have direct rendering
<foormea> kohlrak: nvidia?
<kohlrak> foormea: no, ati, but it was a proprietary driver i was using.
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, well i hope things get moving with the hardware :/ it's so discouraging to wait with years for things to work :) but i'm sick and tired of windows and my HDD roaring with anti-virus soft every time i open something
<kohlrak> foormea: seems all the nonfree drivers are getting kicked out or something.
<foormea> uh
<johntramp> where is the grub config on the live cd?
<foormea> but there's no free fully working driver for nvidia yet... dunno about ati
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: Well, you may have to consider some sacrifices.
<kohlrak> foormea: nvidia used to release drivers, actually, but their support has been hell. ati's been getting better and is now releasing 2d support documentation (so joe shmoe is allowed to make drivers), but 3d is still out of the question.
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, i guess so :) but i just love to hack and slash like in the old days haha :) i guess that's why i keep coming back to linux
<foormea> so wait wait. all nvidia linux users out there, with recent kernels, no one has desktop effects?!
<Daijoubu> kohlrak, anyway sorry for turning this into chit chat not really for this chan :)
<kohlrak> Daijoubu: certianly. I'm waiting for the day when all the big AV companies FP over a major windows executable.
<_akahige_> kohlrak: http://pastebin.org/47777
<kohlrak> _akahige_: if you look, it says to check your kernel log for more details
<_akahige_> kohlrak: is the kernel log "syslog"?
<kohlrak> _akahige_: nope, kernlog
<Daijoubu> haha
<_akahige_> kohlrak: that would be why I didn't see anything useful, then. let me check...
<foormea> ok kohlrak and hechu, sudo aptitude -f install downloaded updates but cannot install. trying other things
<SnakDoc> anyone know why my boot screen shows a mouse ?
<foormea> SnakDoc: cause of the cheese
<foormea> sorry
<foormea> :D
<kohlrak> SnakDoc: which screen do you mean by bootscreen?
<foormea> arghhhh :( cannot find the adobe-flashplugin deb on the repo :( :(
<kohlrak> you're kidding me...
<_akahige_> kohlrak: not quite sure what I'm looking for but the only thing that explicitly references the nvidia module says "module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel" (can pastebin kernlog if that will help)
<foormea> _akahige_: no problem with that
<foormea> _akahige_: had that for years with nvidia
<kohlrak> _akahige_: odd, it said more details would be there. Double check the timestamps. There might be soemthing going on at the same time that you could use as a referance (incase it doesn't explicitly mention the problem)
<kohlrak> might say that a "module" didn't work for some reason
<foormea> gosh :( i'm really clueless now
<SnakDoc> foormea screen before gdm and after grub
<SnakDoc>  kohlrak screen before gdm and after grub
<foormea> SnakDoc: oh
<foormea> must be because you have the mouse daemon for console?
<SnakDoc> screen before gdm and after grub sorry read wrong name
<foormea> don't remember what it's called though
<kohlrak> SnakDoc: um... That IS weird....
<foormea> SnakDoc: in console, can you move the mouse and copy/paste?
<SnakDoc> kohlrak think its where i had xubuntu-desktop at on point that created error
<SnakDoc> foormea i use ctrl shift c and ctrl shift v
<foormea> SnakDoc: no, in console with mouse (*not* xterm or other graphic console), you select to copy and middle-click to paste
<foormea> can you do that in a real text console?
<SnakDoc> foormea cool never used it
<kohlrak> foormea: if it's a real text console the mouse can't show up because the video card would be in text-only mode (and therefore can't show graphics)
<foormea> kohlrak: yes it can
<foormea> the cursor under linux is just a colored box
<hechu> foormea, can you try these command again and see what happend. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a", "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<foormea> under freebsd it's even a real-looking cursor
<_akahige_> kohlrak: cross checking the timestamps from when syslog reported "maximum number of X display failures reached" with kernlog, I see a bunch of audit reports for nptd, evince, and cups stuff
<foormea> hechu: downloading the deb now
<foormea> hechu: i'll try reinstalling the deb
<kohlrak> foormea: ah, colored box then, but if you see a mouse it *MUST* be in some non-text graphical mode.
<hechu> foormea, yeah.
<foormea> kohlrak: try out freebsd and see
<foormea> :)
<SnakDoc> foormea you getting error when updating ? about flash
<hechu> is that 'mouse' means xfce's logo ?
<kohlrak> foormea: I actually program in text mode (in the process of making my own kernel) so i know it's quite impossible.
<SnakDoc> hechu i think so
<foormea> kohlrak: ok :)
<kohlrak> _akahige_: looks to me like bad drivers....
<_akahige_> kohlrak: is that something I can fix?
<foormea> hechu: the .deb won't install. i'll do the sequence again and pastebin
<kohlrak> foormea: real text mode is actually really simple, it is an array of  a 2byte data type where the first byte is a color descriptor and the second byte is the letter itself.
<kohlrak> _akahige_: not easily, unless you know the name of the package of your video card's driver.
<foormea> hechu: !!!!!!!! IT WORKED
<_akahige_> kohlrak: I think so. I'm getting it from a ppa
<foormea> hechu: no idea why it worked just now when it didn't 10mn ago
<SnakDoc> foormea https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/371890 read this post Ryan wrote on 2009-07-28: think thats what you having trouble with
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371890 in adobe-flashplugin "package adobe-flashplugin 10.0.22.87-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<foormea> yeah
<foormea> i also confirmed this bug
<SnakDoc> well read thing from ryan its fixes it
<foormea> oh yeah.. i'm so stupid
<SnakDoc> found it earlier today
<SnakDoc> had same trouble
<lucent> ouch
<foormea> oh :)
<kohlrak> _akahige_: well, the idea is to remove the driver and all configuration for it (anything that can go wrong with it basically) and reinstall it.
<_akahige_> kohlrak: if it's a kernel module, how can I do that without running the kernel that's causing me problems?
<kohlrak> _akahige_ text mode =p
<hechu> foormea, haha, congratulations. I don't know why, but I guess maybe the DEB file you downloaded before was incorrect.
<foormea> ok another question that i have is, how can i "disconnect" and "reconnect" my usb touchpad?
<kohlrak> _akahige_ ever use the the terminal?
<foormea> need to do so to make hal reload the configuration files...
<foormea> ok thanks SnakDoc kohlrak and hechu for your help :) :)
<SnakDoc> hechu i had same trouble with flash
<kohlrak> foormea: know the kernel module name?
<foormea> well
<foormea> usb is ehci right? not listed in lsmod... means is built-in kernel
<foormea> i suppose
<_akahige_> kohlrak: sure. I've used terms. (but this level of troubleshooting is beyond my experience)
<kohlrak> foormea: if you do, rmmod and modprobe it back
<foormea> so... cannot unload module and reload...
<hechu> I am using "9.10 beta", it has a function to umount USB storage and CDs.
<kohlrak> _akahige_: always a good time to learn. Never be afraid of the terminal just because it's mostly fancy symbols you don't understand. XD
<foormea> unmounting and 'disconnecting' is different :)
<hechu> but for other USB device such as camera, I don't know how to control to connect and disconnect it in software.
<foormea> yeah..
<_akahige_> kohlrak: not afraid of terminals, just don't know what I need to do....  :)
<foormea> hal will reload apparently only upon disconnectiong/reconnection of device
<foormea> not very convenient for touchpad eh
<foormea> :D
<kohlrak> _akahige_: well, really you just "sudo apt-get purge [name of package you think needs fixed here]" then "sudo apt-get install [name of that package again]"
<kohlrak> _akahige_: in theory that'll delete all the config crap too, but that's not always the case, but it's worth a shot.
<_akahige_> kohlrak: sounds reasonable. my question is this: wouldn't that apply to the RUNNING kernel?
<foormea> kohlrak: system-wide config crap :) not user :)
<kohlrak> _akahige_: yulp, it would be doing that to the kernel that's running at the time. Simply reboot (or do the modprobe crap) to make the changes take effect (preferably reboot because it's easier).
<kohlrak> foormea: aah, well in his case that should be the case.
<_akahige_> kohlrak: problem is that when that kernel has issues with the video driver, it cascades into the shell -- flashing the display and making it unusable since it trashes the keyboard (which means that I can't login)
<foormea> ok guys thanks a lot
<foormea> have a good day!
<kohlrak> _akahige_: try recovery console? =p
<_akahige_> kohlrak: that's the one thing I didn't try...
<kohlrak> _akahige_: yea, it's essentually a regular terminal before loading all the fancy drivers. you'll want to drop down to the console instead of using the recovery options though.
<SnakDoc> is karmix web cam support suppose to be better ? far as i can tell mines still not working
<shadeslayer> SnakDoc: did you try Cheese!
<kohlrak> SnakDoc: Usually webcam support depends on the manufactuer.
<SnakDoc> shadeslayer  yes
<shadeslayer> !webcam | SnakDoc : this too
<ubottu> SnakDoc : this too: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SnakDoc> kohlrak its from sony
<_akahige_> kohlrak: gotcha. I need to do some digging to find the right package and download it local, but this gives me something to go on. thanks for all your help
<SnakDoc> ubottu read thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read thanks
<shadeslayer> SnakDoc: its a bot
<SnakDoc> shadeslayer lol yea its late anyway i read that
<kohlrak> _akahige_: the idea is, you want to purge the package already on your system so that it deletes the broken driver and/or config.then worry about installing the right one.
<SnakDoc> shadeslayer problem was i couldn't find link to one i believe i needed
<_akahige_> kohlrak: got it
<kohlrak> SnakDoc: usually it's best to read the supported cameras (or any hardware for that matter) because many hardware manufactuers neglect linux support.
<kohlrak> SnakDoc: and if they don't support linux, usually it's illegal to make that camera work for linux. =p
<shadeslayer> SnakDoc: then its probably not supported :(
<SnakDoc> VGP-VCC2 says its supported by r5u870  just couldn't find that driver
<kohlrak> SnakDoc: check sony's site if they have drivers. If they do, then you just need to find the .deb for it. If they don't have linux drivers, you can be sure your camera doesn't work with linux.
<SnakDoc> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> SnakDoc: even if they have a tarball,its possible to make it work
<shadeslayer> although itll take some time :P
<SnakDoc> shadeslayer i don't mind compiling driver just want to find them
 * shadeslayer wonders why is the RC freezing up so much
<SnakDoc> shadeslayer my copy been running really good
<kohlrak> RC?
<shadeslayer> its more of a flash issue
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: Release Candidate
<shadeslayer> it hangs up while running flash
<kohlrak> Flash has always been a pain in the rear end.
<shadeslayer> SnakDoc: then there are these horrible memory leaks,idk how but after 3 hours or so i have like 400MB of RAM free :(
<kohlrak> Sounds like flash alright...
<kohlrak> i asume you're using the adobe version?
<SnakDoc> shadeslayer banshee only thing i have do that to me
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: the one in the repo
<SnakDoc> hilight_color = %R
<kohlrak> shadeslayer: there's more than one...
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: the maximum consumtion is by plasma
<SnakDoc> for got / sry
<kohlrak> shadeslayer: plasma? =p
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: KDE
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: plasma is the thing in which every widget etc floats
<shadeslayer> its resposible for the entire desktop gui
<kohlrak> heh, then i bet flash isn't closing itself properly =p
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: hmm... its a possibility
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: whats the name of the process that runs flash
<kohlrak> honestly, flash has always been a problem, even on windows. When adobe took over, they stopped caring. Windows users don't notice the problem though because windows has enough problems it's not big enough to notice.
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<kohlrak> shadeslayer: flash should be a shared object. Flash should be run within firefox or whatever you use for a browser.
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: yeah it does,so itll just add to the memory of konqueror or something?
<shadeslayer> s/does/is
<kohlrak> shadeslayer: maybe, maybe not. Technically it does, but often looking at memory taken up by any specific app in that viewer thing is going to be misleading.
<kohlrak> The only thing that's really good for is if you see a specific app's number constantly growing, in which case killing it is usually a good thing because either that app or something within that app is growing.
<shadeslayer> hehe... im getting updates in waves,121 MB day before yesterday,70 MB's yesterday,and 32 MB's today
<kohlrak> heh
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: i usually kill plasma after 2 hours and restart it,reduces consumption by about 50 MB's
<kohlrak> eh, that's not even worth doing then
<kohlrak> you gotta find the culprit
<kohlrak> and it's usually flash
<shadeslayer> kohlrak: what im surprised by is that,i cant see my swap being used even once
<shadeslayer> free -m reports swap used == 0 at all times
<kohlrak> usually just closing your browser fixes the problem (flash likes to lockup my sound card too so if i'm on a flash using page with a video paused and forget about it, i won't get IM sounds)
<shadeslayer> heh
<fool__> verytime you use flash god kills a kitten
<kohlrak> God doesn't need to kill a kitten to punish us...
<bazhang> fool__, ??
<fool__> lol
<fool__> i just hate buggy flash
<shadeslayer> fool__: any replacements?
<kohlrak> shadeslayer: silverlight ;)
<shadeslayer> lol
<Dr_Willis> java :)
<kohlrak> java's not much better....
<fool__> html5
<kohlrak> i would't be too surprised if java used flash as a library for internet videos XD
<lucent> what really irritatese me is the RTMPT protocol
<kohlrak> RTMPT?
<lucent> irritates* even.   I throughouly made an effort to reverse engineer it and all I got was a lousy question about why and how it checksums data with single byte packets
<lucent> kohlrak: RTMP but it is RTMPT for clarity because there was already an RTMP
<kohlrak> ROFL
<lucent> uhh
<lucent> anyhow it's an RPC realtime streaming prot for flash
<lucent> newer streaming videos are done using flash rtmp players
<kohlrak> well there's your problem
<lucent> not saying there was something better
<lucent> but I ......
<lucent> what the hell my door just opened itself
<lucent> handle turning and everything
<lucent> brb
<Dr_Willis> Ghosts...
<shadeslayer> lucent: or burgulars
<shadeslayer> \o/
<wgrant> It's a new Karmic feature.
<lucent> wgrant: I hope not
<shadeslayer> wgrant: haha
<kohlrak> lucent: that's nothing, my lappy turned itself off at 50% battery power... XD
<lucent> must not have latched properly
<lucent> ohhh
<lucent> kohlrak: warm or cold off?
<kohlrak> lucent: it's as if i went to shut down...
<kohlrak> not like complete death of power
<kohlrak> it just... shut down normally
<kohlrak> as if i told it to
<C-S-B_> anyone having trouble with karmic detecting the ac power supply being removed on the acer aspire one?
 * lucent shakes head
<kohlrak> C-S-B_: i had that kind of trouble with jaunty sometimes with my dell vostro
<lucent> the changeover from hal to devicekit was a bringer of many a strange thing
<kohlrak> lucent: oh really? I didn't read that change... no wonder i'm having these weird problems....
<kohlrak> lucent: still, the hardware problems i already have are still there. XD
<lucent> kohlrak: yeah it is a very big deal
<kohlrak> lucent: we just added more, as usual....
<kohlrak> why is it that every time ubuntu updates, things go bad and never get fixed?
<lucent> things go forward if you ask me
<lucent> I never expect an Ubuntu box to be "stable" as in Debian stable
<lucent> just usable
<wgrant> kohlrak: Because you don't file bugs.
<lucent> right now I'm on a laptop that sold with Ubuntu installed from Dell computers, the 1420n model, and just with the Karmic release all hardware works
<kohlrak> lucent: well, i've only noticed two improvments since my update, and the weird turning off thing, unusual removing of anthy (when i didn't tell it to remove anthy when i did the upgrade), etc.
<lucent> it's been 2 years at least
<Dr_Willis> bug: People are not fileing bugs.. we should give them a cookie when they file a proper bug.. :)
<fool__> has intel video got any better with karmic ?
<kohlrak> wgrant: i'd love to, but most of the problems i have never seem to have a way to adequately get any sort of debug output or terminal output.
<wgrant> fool__: Muuuuch.
<wgrant> kohlrak: File a bug, and people will help you debug.
<equijunkie> Question: I recently installed 9.10 and tried to burn a CD today and I can't get the CD-R to mount.  Any ideas why?
<wgrant> kohlrak: File bugs, or you cannot complain.
<fool__> wgrant: still running 8.10 b/c of that issue
<lucent> equijunkie: bad CD?  how to debug this, hmm
<fool__> :/
 * fool__ so waiting for release
<lucent> equijunkie: how did you write your CD-R?
<what> so... anyone got ssh working?
<equijunkie> Lucent: Using Bracero
<lucent> equijunkie: what are you writing to CD? Individual files? an ISO image?
<kohlrak> wgrant: ok... Tell me, my lappy shuts off at 50% power as soon as i plug my power coord in. none ofthe logs show any record of a shutdown except the weird unknown keycode messages suddenly stopping for a minute or two. How the heck do i report that?
<kohlrak> what: was it ever broken?
<wgrant> kohlrak: 'shuts off' meaning what? It immediately powers off uncleanly? It shuts down cleanly? It turns off immediately once you plug it in?
<equijunkie> Lucent: thread from the assistance I was given in #ubuntu-beginner is http://paste.ubuntu.com/300307/
<what> kohlrak: quite
<kohlrak> wgrant: shuts down cleanly as soon as i plug it in.
<what> Though I should say ssh server side is busteded
<wgrant> kohlrak: What if you log out and shut down gdm?
<equijunkie> Lucent: they sent me here since it doesn't appear in the traffic
<wgrant> Does it still happen then?
<wgrant> what: WFM, and most of the rest of the world. What is broken?
<equijunkie> Lucent: ISO
<kohlrak> wgrant: it only happened once so far, am unable to reproduce it...
<lucent> equijunkie: I'm confused, but we can figure this out
<jamieleshaw> Hello, what's going on with karmic menu icons?
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  clarify?
<wgrant> jamieleshaw: It is a deliberate GNOME design decision to turn them off in most cases.
<wgrant> jamieleshaw: You can switch them back in Appearance Preferences, on the Interface tab.
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis, Are they going to disable them properly?
<what> well wgrant
<what> i can telnet to the port and get the bit thats the header for ssh, but it will never connect
<what> not even to itself - no firewall rules
<wgrant> Run ssh with -v, and see what it does.
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis, it looks a bit out of place having them partially enabled in particular menus
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  i tend to turn them off anyway. :) no idea what they will do in the future.
<Dr_Willis> I dont see them turned off here by default..
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis, well, they are in a the beta
<what> well ffs.
<Dr_Willis> Err.. we are in RC now.
<Dr_Willis> the RC should in theoiry be identical to the final release
<wgrant> jamieleshaw: The new policy is to have icons only for items that represent objects.
<lucent> equijunkie: what ISO are you attempting to write? Do you know the md5sum for it? please verify the data
<wgrant> eg. bookmarks, disks, applications.
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis, are okay so there enabled again
<Dr_Willis> they are here.
<Dr_Willis> depending on what icons you are refering to.
<wgrant> They remain disabled by default.
<Dr_Willis> I have a applications menu full of icons
<wgrant> Dr_Willis: Right, those are always there. but check the System menu.
<Dr_Willis> it may be my settings are set that way and NEW users may have them off by default
<HendriXXX> why xchat and amsn dont go to tray on system startup. my system is karmic.
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis, ahh okay
<Dr_Willis> wgrant:  yes those are gone. I dont recall them being there.. then again.,. i often turn off ALL icons in th emenus.. when i rember where that settings at
<what> ok i'm happy to report after the last round of purges and reinstalls sshd is now operating optimally
<Dr_Willis> 'Places' has a few entries with No Icons also
<wgrant> Dr_Willis: They were there until Karmic.
<what> ok how about 64bit flash?
<Dr_Willis> wave bye to them i gues
<Dr_Willis> what:  ive heard of people useing it.. but ive not tried it
<what> Dr_Willis: yeah - its hit and miss - its still not understanding some scriptystuff
<jamieleshaw> I'm using 64bit flash now
<what> huludesktop works ok, but cannot hit any control in flash just about anywhere else if its a flv
<what> however flash player controls + mp4 seem ok
<what> mm brb
<alyssum> I am trying to set up LDAP in Karmic.  Docs are out of date (filed bug against them already).  Started Ubuntu forum post but no response.  Anyone here running LDAP on Karmic??
<CoUrPsE> I'm still on Jaunty, whats the success like with Karmic?
<lucent> CoUrPsE: the guts are very different
<CoUrPsE> If aunty is running
<CoUrPsE> If Jaunty is running is running fine for me, should i update?
<lucent> depending on what hardware you run, means you may not notice any changes, or it could be broken
<BlouBlou> if I update to ubuntu 9.10 beta, will ubuntu update to final version automatically or should I use any command? or reinstall?
<CoUrPsE> Or not worth it?
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  yes. it SHOULD update to final. thats one of the main POINTS of the whole package manager system
<lucent> CoUrPsE: depends on what you want, nothing like "makes you wealthy" has been implemented
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  i always do a clean reinstall about 2 weeks after release. becsuse ive been beta testing all this stuff and install tons fo things i dont need just to Test them :)
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: and it should update to final with normal updates or with another "total distro" update?
<CoUrPsE> Shame that, lol, Does it generally make the system more secure? any extra benefits from it?
<equijunkie> Lucent: I am burning the 9.10 disc to install on another computer.  MD5 hashes out
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  never noticeds which way it does it.   If its beta/rc i think normal updates do it
<wgrant> BlouBlou: Normal updates.
<BlouBlou> another question: and will it update automatically to ext4?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> That would be a very evil thing to do.
<wgrant> You could manually alter your /etc/fstab.
<BlouBlou> The new "ext4" filesystem is used by default for new installations with Ubuntu 9.10 RC  << so in beta it doesn't uses ext4, right?
<jamieleshaw> BlouBlou, To get the full benifits of ext4 your partition would need to be re-formatted
<Dr_Willis> it does NOT force you to update to ext4
<Dr_Willis> if doing a clean install it will default to ext4
<Dr_Willis> it does NOT force you to chang4e ext3 existing filesystems to ext4
<Dr_Willis> beta install defaults to ext4 also
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: and if I wanna update, will it be possible without losing data?
<Dr_Willis> its not worth the effort to update ext3 to ext4 from wha ti hear
<Dr_Willis> you dont gain the full beinfits
<Dr_Willis> If you want ext4. backup, reformat to ext4 restore
<BlouBlou> ok
<BlouBlou> I'll do it
<BlouBlou> but first I prefer ask few things
<lucent> I have been less than ecstatic about my experiences with ext4
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 Neat trick # 182 - You can set up Grub2 on a flash drive to boot the ubuntu.iso file from the flash drive. :) No need to use Unetbootin, or usb-creator-tool.
<BlouBlou> I have got in firestarter too ports open, how can I save them and copyit to new version?
<lucent> Dr_Willis: whoa.
<BlouBlou> them*
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  :) now if more disrtos would make theirselfs compatiable with that feature.. it would be nicer
<jamieleshaw> Or a floppy
<lucent> Dr_Willis: how the hell does that work?
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  if thg disrto is set up properly to read the right options the disrto can look for/mount the iso file.
<Dr_Willis> so far Ubuntu, and TInyCoreLinux work for me with that trick
<lucent> ah
<lucent> linux booting linux
<Dr_Willis> thats the whole thing.. you MUST have a disrto set up to do the feature.
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: I have got WiFi
<jamieleshaw> or GRUB booting A-OS
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: it's necesary firestarter?
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  I rarely mess with firewalls . my router handles it all.
<Dr_Willis> and i dont run services i dont need.. :)
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: yes, my wifi has got firestarter, but just for block ICMP with firestarter
<BlouBlou> firestarter no, firewall
<Dr_Willis> Err.. firestarter is a gui to the firewall features of the kernel I thought
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<BlouBlou> yes, ufw seems cool, but how can I block ICMP with it?
<Dr_Willis> so they all set up some iptables rules I belive.
<Dr_Willis> I dont use them.. so id have to read their docs.. :)
<jamieleshaw> Firestarter is just a frontend to iptables
<BlouBlou> cool
<CountDeMonet> has anyone encountered an issue where the install cd boots but pressing enter on any option won't do anything?
<BlouBlou> today I'll have nice day (installing programms and programms) xD
<Dr_Willis> so check for how to block icmp with iptables and see the commands needed is one way
<wgrant> CountDeMonet: Give it up to a minute to load the kernel.;
<xiambax> hello
<xiambax> I need a little assistance fixing my grub
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks a lot, I'll download it :)
<xiambax> its stating invalid block enviroment
<lucent> CountDeMonet: bad RAM, bad CD, or bad CD drive.
<CountDeMonet> wgrant: i figured as much. my impatience comes from the fact that i can still move the selected line up and down
<wgrant> It used to bring up a horrifyingly ugly progress bar.
<wgrant> But that finished a couple of weeks ago.
<wgrant> Er.
<guntbert> CountDeMonet: did you !md5 check the image?
<wgrant> s/weeks/releases/
<CountDeMonet> lucent: tried 2 different computers with the same outcome. ill do a md5 and see if its the cd.image
<lucent> CountDeMonet: could be wrong for your CPU
<CountDeMonet> lucent: nope, both are x86
<lucent> bit errors are way more common than you think, I assure you
<lucent> even the correct image on a crappy CD-R can result in bit errors
<CountDeMonet> of course, that's why im checking
<Dr_Willis> one reason i use more and more flash-drives for my install media
<CountDeMonet> ill do a slow burn this time if it turns out to be the problem
<lucent> ah yeah
<lucent> Dr_Willis: what's the procedure to bootstrap from an .iso file anyhow?
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  install grub2 to the flash drive.. make a proper grub.cfg for it.   put isos in place the grub.cfg is pointing to.. reboot
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> buggest issue i had was getting grub2 to install OVER a flash drive i had syslinux on allready.
<Dr_Willis> i had to dd to 'zero' the drive to totally reformat it.. THEN installed grub2
<lucent> oh
<lucent> whyfore?
<Dr_Willis> some how syslinux on it befor and grub2 was confluicting
<Dr_Willis> and you can install grub2 to vfat flash drives
<CountDeMonet> lucent: I actually have that done on my current main hdd. I have grub have 2 options, boot into windows (current os) and boot an iso of 9.04
<Dr_Willis> or ext2/3/4 if you wanted
<Dr_Willis> i made one of each :)
<Dr_Willis> CountDeMonet:  i did that also. :) put  a reinstall option in my grub menus.. havent tried it yet.
<Dr_Willis> and a TinyCoreLinux entry for kicks.
<Dr_Willis> so i got 'normal ubuntu '  ubuntu ISO, and tinycorelinux
<lucent> Dr_Willis: oh okay I wasn't aware of an ISO module for grub2
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  its a new feature that people have not noticed :)
<Dr_Willis> it will be a BIG feature I imagine
<Dr_Willis> i got bookmarks for the info at the del.ici.ous.com  web site under dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<xiambax> can someone please help me repair grub?
<chris|> hm, is it possible to have more that one notification bubble at a time?
<Dr_Willis> is a script to automate it., (but its a little old)
<Dr_Willis> check the urls at the bottom of the script for more info
<Dr_Willis> chris|:  supposed to be possible. but there was some  bugs with the notification bubbles a few weeks ago. No idea how they are now
<wgrant> chris|: Not any more, it seems :(
<Jordan_U_> !details | xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chris|> damn
<xiambax> My grub boot is prompting invalid block enviroment
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: thx for the delicious hint - may I correct the link you gave? http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<xiambax> i can boot into windows 7 and stuff just not linux
<xiambax> this happened after i installed my video drivers
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  works 4 me,. :)
<Dr_Willis> i never can ermber how its spelt.
<CountDeMonet> brilliant, the cd is terrible. I'm going to burn a clean one at a slow speed and if all goes well I'll go into the channel from the livecd and give someone an invite to google voice
<Dr_Willis> xiambax:  so the grub menu IS working.. but ubuntu is crashing at some time?
<CountDeMonet> for the hell of it
<Jordan_U_> xiambax: Please give details, what happens when you try to boot linux?
<xiambax> no right after grub loads
<xiambax> i press enter on ubuntu
<xiambax> then it takes me straight to bad block enviroment screen
<xiambax> currently im booted to live disk with command prompt open
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: the critical point in your link was *no .com* at the edn:)
<guntbert> *end
<foormea> yay desktop effects are finally back on kernel 2.6.31-14 on my box with nvidia
<Jordan_U_> xiambax: The bug about failing to boot when grubenv is unreadable was fixed recently, try chrooting in and upgrading or press 'e' at the grub menu and remove the save_env line then press ctrl+x to boot
<foormea> wow ibus for chinese input seems weird
<foormea> hopefully it won't give as much trouble as scim
<foormea> uh is ibus a fork of scim??
<xiambax> will give it a shot now. thanks for the help. i will keep you update
<wgrant> It is an entirely new thing.
<foormea> wgrant: ibus?
<wgrant> foormea: Right.
<foormea> ^e GRRRRRRRR
<foormea> dead keys are still broken
<foormea> gosh
<wgrant> foormea: Have you turned them on?
<xiambax> Jordan, So just remove the save_env_recordfail?
<foormea> mh, how? :D
<wgrant> foormea: Try System->Preferences->Keyboard
<foormea> let me see
<CountDeMonet> xiambax: remove the line save_env recordfail; Press TAB; Press Ctrl+X to boot
<foormea> gosh if it works then 9.10 would be the FIRST fully functional ubuntu release for multi lingual users
<xiambax> Yeah that totally did the trick
<xiambax> well thats solved half my problem
<xiambax> now i need help fixing my video issues
<xiambax> lol
<CountDeMonet> what video issues?
<foormea> wgrant: with kde i have a few options in regional settings. i'll give it a try
<foormea> wgrant: thanks for the tip
<xiambax> i installed my ati r4250 msi video driver
<xiambax> now x wont load
<xiambax> and i cant get to terminal with command alt 1
<wgrant> xiambax: How did you install it?
<foormea> wgrant: you use some CJK + need dead keys as well?
<lucent> xiambax: ctrl+alt+1 ?
<lucent> xiambax: my keyboard is for bollocks...  ctrl+alt+f1?
<xiambax> ill will see if that was my bad
<xiambax> lol
<xiambax> nope neither work
<xiambax> just a black screen
<Dr_Willis> hmmm.. wheres this record fail line at? I got one  box thats always saying grub  booting into rescue mode., Even tho it boots fine.
<lucent> xiambax: I don't know, contact ATI
<xiambax> is there anyway i can safe boot and remove the ati driver?
<InitHello> ok, so I'm trying to debug an issue with karmic and a wireless card allegedly using the atheros Atheros AR2414 chipset. It'll associate with the AP, and ifconfig shows ... an ipv6 address, but no ipv4 address. Any thoughts on what I should look at?
<lucent> InitHello: the router?
<InitHello> lucent: well, wireless worked fine before the upgrade to karmic. It's a netgear wgr614v9, if that makes any difference
<wgrant> foormea: I do not.
<lucent> InitHello: which driver
<wgrant> xiambax: How did you install it?
<BlouBlou> it's ubuntu 9.10 RC avaiable in torrent?
<xiambax> yeah i installed the driver
<xiambax> and rebooted
<xiambax> now this
<wgrant> BlouBlou: Of course. http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<wgrant> xiambax: *How* did you install it?
<InitHello> lucent: looks like ath5k
<BlouBlou> wgrant: hehe, thanks ;)
<xiambax> i downloaded it from ati
<xiambax> and ran the script
<wgrant> xiambax: Ah... that's not the way to do it.
 * lucent facepalms
<xiambax> so how can i fix this :D
<wgrant> xiambax: You should have used System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. I don't know how to undo what you just did.
<Dr_Willis> thats proberly the worse way to do it. :)
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Dr_Willis> that url MIGHT have some uninstall docs.
<InitHello> lucent: I take it I've done something monumentally ... ill-advised?
<mauri> my partition manager is not able to see correclty 1Tb usb hd
<lucent> InitHello: I just read what xiambax said is all
<Dr_Willis> Therea a reason the ubunutuy people made the hardware-driver tool :)
<InitHello> lucent: ah. That prompted a headdesk from me. No offense towards xiambax is intended.
<mauri> I need u gui utility to synch 2 folders
 * lucent grins
<lucent> InitHello: privmsg, let's battle
<InitHello> lucent: hit me
<wgrant> lucent: Headdesk battle?
<CountDeMonet> xiambax: cd /usr/share/ati ; sudo ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<xiambax> is there a way i can safe boot this then
<xiambax> or boot to install disk?
<wgrant> xiambax: Hold down shift during the BIOS until the boot menu appears, and select recovery mode.
<ltspadmin> what is iBus Preferences
<lucent> ltspadmin: it's a transporter beam network (TBN) configurator
<lucent> instant travel between Ubuntu cloud pods
<lucent> pretty cutting edge feature
<xiambax> because my grub is all messed up that shift thing wont work
<wgrant> ltspadmin: iBus is replacing SCIM as the preferred input method (eg. for CJK)
<wgrant> xiambax: Why not?
<xiambax> and i cant fix grub if i cant boot in
<xiambax> "<Jordan_U_> xiambax: The bug about failing to boot when grubenv is unreadable was fixed recently, try chrooting in and upgrading or press 'e' at the grub menu and remove the save_env line then press ctrl+x to boot"
<CountDeMonet> xiambax: haven't you been using a live cd to edit the system?
<xiambax> so hold down shift to boot the live disk?
<ltspadmin> where can i use it..??
<Alexia_Death> Im having problems witht he failsafe
<Alexia_Death> X that is
<xiambax> ok so now that we have that clearified
<Alexia_Death> it starts without any good reason on most cold boots
<Alexia_Death> is it a known issue?
<wgrant> Alexia_Death: There is probably a good reason.
<Alexia_Death> wgrant: Terre is not. On some cold boots it works and restarting KDM aleays works
<Alexia_Death> wgrant: and there are no (EE) lines in any of the logs
<Alexia_Death> There were some that were not fatal but I got rid of them
<Alexia_Death> wgrant: I have a distupgraded system from jaunty(that once up on a time was installed as edgy).
<Dr_Willis> i think grub2 is going to have a LOT of neat features.. that no one is going to know about for a long time.. heh
<Alexia_Death> X does not even seem to try to load when the failsafe pops up. I have nvidia closed driver with splash on and I dont even see that.
<Jordan_U_> Dr_Willis: LUA scripting is pretty amazing
<xiambax> ok this should be my last stupid question
<xiambax> how do i chroot
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking that was disabled  by default.. Ive seen mention of it.. but no real docs yet.
<Alexia_Death> xiambax: say chroot /path
<Jordan_U_> xiambax: First you need to mount your Ubuntu partition
<Dr_Willis> I think the last i saw LUA used was for the front ends/guis to some of these MMORPGS :) if i rember right
<Dr_Willis> chroot /mountpoint/of/installed/system
<CountDeMonet> ok. going to try to boot from the live cd
<Jordan_U_> Dr_Willis: In the Debian/Ubuntu package yes. As for documentation, it's severely lacking at the moment( I had to read the source to find what functions are available )
<lucent> fiber to the house?
<lucent> I am one jealous-ass panda
<InitHello> I had that once, then I moved back to the US
<xiambax> chri got a bunch of permission denied cannot create dev/null
<jamieleshaw> did someone mention warp speed internet?
<InitHello> 10/10 fiber, it was sexy
<lucent> xiambax: a few rules of chroot'ing, you need to be root rights, you need to have proc and dev and sys obind mounted
<lucent> InitHello: hawt.
<Alexia_Death> xiambax: try to find some instructions on chroot enviromnets for mounting dev &proc to your  env
<Dr_Willis> i always check the gentoo docs for how they chroot :)
<InitHello> lucent: aye, it was. But living in the country I grew up in was more hawter
<Dr_Willis> I had a script at one time to do it.. but i forget now. havent needed it in ages
<Jordan_U_> xiambax: Where is your Ubuntu partition mountain?
 * lucent points to the mountain
<xiambax>  media/_
<Jordan_U_> s/mountain/mounted/
<xiambax> i have it mounted now
<xiambax> and chrooted
<lucent> Mt. Spellcheckfail
<Jordan_U_> xiambax: What is the exact path?
<xiambax> ... /media/_
<xiambax> currently i am in /etc/share/ati
<Jordan_U_> xiambax: An underscore? I've never seen that for a mountpoint before. run "sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /media/_/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /media/_/proc"
<TTilus> installed karmic, reboot after install and after "GRUB loading, please wait..." nothing happens
<TTilus> what next
<TTilus> already checked grub conf using rescue mode
<TTilus> nothing wrong afaik
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: Did you install from the beta or the RC?
<xiambax> ok that worked
<xiambax> it booted in
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<qwertz1230> hey all... Installing Karmic, I ran in to a bug that was set to "Fix Released" some time ago. Should I now reset it to "New" or open a new report?
<qwertz1230> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/usb-creator/+bug/150872)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150872 in ubiquity "Installer should not list removable media in /etc/fstab" [High,Fix released]
<docmax> hello, how can i remove the ubuntu bootup logo?
<docmax> i want normal console output
<tgpraveen> qwertz1230: if you are sure that
<Jordan_U_> docmax: Remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub"
<tgpraveen> it is the same bug then set it to NEW and add a comment explaining what happened to you
<docmax> Jordan_U_, thank you
<Jordan_U_> docmax: np
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: used "current" netboot image (dont have big enough usb-stick or cd-writer available)
<Snotty_> i have been using 9.10 after alpha4 and have work brilliant but but.. now update wont work and programs cannot install ..hmm.. anybody else same kind of problems?
<Jordan_U_> !details | Snotty_
<ubottu> Snotty_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CountDeMonet> sweet, the live cd works
<CountDeMonet> tomorrow when I grab a new computer from the office I'm going to throw it on there
<lucent> neato
<CountDeMonet> now, like i said. if it works I give someone here a free invite to google voice
<CountDeMonet> so first person after i count to 3 gets it
<CountDeMonet> 1
<CountDeMonet> 2
<CountDeMonet> 3
<InitHello> piffle, I have google wave
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<InitHello> so nyaaah
<CountDeMonet> not wave, voice
<bazhang> CountDeMonet, this is not the channel for it
<CountDeMonet> bazhang: alright
 * lucent DO NOT WANT's
<rothchild> Hi I'm having trouble with compiz on an intel 915 gfx, shadows have just become big black boxes can someone point me in the right direction as to which package to report the bug against? (or better, to troubleshoot the problem)
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: Do you have a floppy drive?
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: no
<CountDeMonet> so desktop effects still don't work with intel cards?
<lucent> rothchild: bugger
<lucent> rothchild: does it happen on a livecd boot?
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: You could try reinstalling grub to the usb drive
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: why?
<rothchild> lucent: I've not tried that yet
<TTilus> ive got sata ssd as root and spindle sata as /home
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: Was that grub error from the USB drive you were installing from or the installed system?
<rothchild> I've also tried enabling uxa in xorg.conf but it doesn't seem to make any difference
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: no grub errors
<lucent> rothchild: I'm rocking a Gx96x integrated Intel device here, no problems
<rothchild> CountDeMonet: it was working fine until yesterday
<lucent> rothchild: you may also want to disable any quirks you had in Grub
<docmax__> i have a problem... i'd like to disable gdm, but i fail
<rothchild> lucent: quirks?
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: after installation was completed, i removed the usb stick i booted from and rebooted (as instructed) and got to "GRUB stage1.5 .. GRUB loading, please wait..." and there it hung
<lucent> rothchild: I would check a livecd to see if it's there
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: You said grub wasn't loading, right?
<CountDeMonet> rothchild: what happened yesterday?
<docmax__> i removed gdm from rc.d but it still starts
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: Ahh, the specific error helps
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: how do i find out "the specific error"
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: The stage 1.5 part, it means that the carmic installer installed grub somewhere other than your hard drive
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: ?
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: What you are seeing is the remains of a pre karmic install of grub legacy
<rothchild> not sure, there was a kernel oops when waking from hibernation (which I've filed a report for) and when it reloaded the shadows were broken (it also turned off my wireless which wouldn't come back up with the fn switch until I'd connected it with a cable?)
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: All you need to do is boot into a karmic system and run grub-install
<shadeslayer> heh,flash is killing my PC
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: First boot from the usb drive you installed from, then get to a terminal and find the device name for your hard drive and run "grub-install /dev/device" most likely "grub-install /dev/sda"
<CountDeMonet> im seriously impressed with the speed of karmic esp since its running off a cd
<shadeslayer> its really really bad after the latest updates on KDE
<shadeslayer> CountDeMonet: lets see what youll be saying after you install flash :P
<CountDeMonet> shadeslayer: does it slow it down that bad?
<rothchild> lucent: I've got the iso coming down now. Any ideas about how I might be able to fix this in the box?
<jhaig> Are there instructions for doing an upgrade to Karmic now (ie, to the RC before the official release)
<lucent> rothchild: not until you know of a situation where it works
<Jordan_U_> jhaig: Yes, look at the release notes
<lucent> release notes forget to mention sacrificing a goat
<jhaig> Jordan_U_: thanks.
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: thanks
<lucent> very important if you ask me
<rothchild> lucent: fair enough, I may well be back in a little while then ;-) thanks for your help.
<jhaig> lucent: :-)  I'll have one ready
<Jordan_U_> jhaig: np
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: np
<shadeslayer> CountDeMonet: my laptop freezed as soon as i opened a flash based game,and unfreezed only after i killed the browser
<CountDeMonet> ouch
<rothchild> goat?! Damn I just ordered a job lot of virgins.......
<Jordan_U_> lucent: They added dead goats as a dependancy to ubuntu-minimal for the RC
<CountDeMonet> rothchild: they come cheap in bulk, esp when you realize were dealing with linux here ;)
<Jordan_U_> lucent: So it should work automatically, though some might be surprised by the mess
<lucent> Jordan_U_: I heard the super cow was slayed ;)
 * lucent ba-dum-pcha! @ CountDeMonet 
<rothchild> lol@cdm
<CountDeMonet> i wonder how much better android development will be on ubuntu
<JohnFlux> When my laptop runs out of battery I get a warning that it will hibernate in 30 seconds
<JohnFlux> if I immediately plug power in, it beeps, indicating that I plugged in power
<JohnFlux> but 30 seconds later, it hibernates
<JohnFlux> This is in Kubuntu 9.10
<richardcavell> JohnFlux: is it correctly reading your laptop power level?
<richardcavell> It wasn't on my laptop a couple of months ago
<docmax> hello, GDM still runs at bootup allthough i disabled it from rc.d.. any ideas???
<richardcavell> My Karmic alpha CD is now a coaster for my Coke Zero
<JohnFlux> richardcavell: the icon shows the correct battery level
<lucent> docmax: uh...upstart
<richardcavell> JohnFlux: okay, just a thought
<JohnFlux> richardcavell: even when the icon shows the battery fully charged, it will reboot
<JohnFlux> this happened because:
<docmax> upstart?
<lucent> docmax: "service gdm stop" not /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lucent> docmax: no more sysviinit
<JohnFlux> 1) I got the warning that it would reboot.
<JohnFlux> uh, hibernate
<JohnFlux> 2) I manually hibernated immediately, and plugged in power
<KyleS-work> Hey guys, anyone else having issues booting the 9.10 RC amd64 live CD?
<JohnFlux> 3) several hours later, I unhibernated, with full battery
<JohnFlux> 30 seconds later, it hibernated again automatically :-D
<ltspadmin> S32ltsp-client-setup what is the use of this command
<ltspadmin> in ltsp server
<CountDeMonet> shadeslayer: flash works just fine. no slowdown at all or problems encountered
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<sobersabre> I have a h/w->s/w q.
<sobersabre> I got koala on my thinkpad.
<sobersabre> it works quite nicely.
<richardcavell> JohnFlux: dunno man
<sobersabre> I wanted to setup fingerprint reader, and got it working.
<ltspadmin> S32ltsp-client-setup what is the use of this command in ltsp server ubuntu 9.04
<sobersabre> I can login via the term with my finger print,
<sobersabre> I can run other auth. related stuff.
<sobersabre> BUT!
<sobersabre> screensaver is making me some trouble.
<sobersabre> I am on gnome.
<sobersabre> when I run screensaver, and it shows the login prompt,
<docmax> service gdm stop prevents from start at next boot???
<sobersabre> If I give it the password, it doesn't log me in, but shows the "wait..." cursor.
<shadeslayer> CountDeMonet: hmm... i have 64 bit
<sobersabre> if I give it the fingerprint, it doesn't do anything.
<docmax> lucent?
<CountDeMonet> so is there any good migration software now to move things over from windows to karmic?
<shadeslayer> CountDeMonet: wubi?
<ltspadmin> The hard disk can be used with LILO or GRUB, to load the Linux kernel and initrd. You can also load the Etherboot bootrom image from the hard disk, and it will act like a bootrom.
<sobersabre> I have modified the /etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver
<sobersabre> I removed this line:
<sobersabre> auth optional pam_gnome_keyring.so
<CountDeMonet> shadeslayer: i mean something that automatically moves over preferences in common applications for you, such as all firefox add-ons/bookmarks
<sobersabre> and I left the include @common-auth line.
<sobersabre> that one has been also altered by the thinkfinger-pam-enable script.
<sobersabre> anyway, can anybody give me some kind of pointer ?
<sobersabre> I want screensaver to read fingerprints OR a password.
<shadeslayer> CountDeMonet: hmm.. there should be something in ubiquity to do that stuff
<KyleS-work> Anyone having difficulties with the amd64 Live CD?  After the initial 'try ubuntu' I simply get a blinking cursor
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: up and running
<Dr_Willis> sobersabre:  good luck with that. there MIGHT be some screensavers for linux that do it. but ive never seen any
<Dr_Willis> sobersabre:  there is a power setting thing to require a password to get back in.
<Dr_Willis> but i forget where. I always disable the thing.
<KyleS-work> I have tried all manner of 'F6' and no dice
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: what do you think, should i file a bug, clearly installation guessed my boot disk wrong (and did not ask)
<sobersabre> Dr_Willis: according to the online manuals I have all the versions of s/w that are supposedly able to support what I need.
<jhaig> OK, I have followed the instructions linked off http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 for upgrading (which I note refers to upgrading to 9.04) and it does not give me the option to upgrade to the RC.  Is there something I'm missing?  (I haven't sacrificed the goat yet)
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: Yes, please file a bug ( if one hasn't been filed already )
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: ssd which was supposed to be bootdisk _had_ previous ubuntu setup
<sobersabre> jhaig: what do you mean "RC" ?
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: against what?
<docmax> service gdm stop prevents from start at next boot???
<jhaig> Hmmm, I thought there had been an RC for Karmic.
<Jordan_U_> TTilus: Debian-installer probably
<KyleS-work> jhaig, there is :)
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  no it would not stop gdm at next boot
<KyleS-work> Was released on the 22nd
<TTilus> Jordan_U_: hum, okay, yes
<docmax> Dr_Willis, any ideas how to prevent GDM to boot on next boot?
<jhaig> Well, that's what I mean by the RC
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  disable the gdm service  is one way i guess
<docmax> Dr_Willis, i did update-rc.d gdm remove... doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> docmax:  thats because gdm is contriolled by UPSTART now. not the sysv scripts
<docmax> how do i edit upstart?
<Dr_Willis> it in /etc/init
<JohnFlux> After hibernating, is there any way to get sound working again?
<Dr_Willis> edit the gdm.conf or move it out of that dir perhaps
<JohnFlux> or is this yet-another-pulseaudio bug?
<docmax> where is the upstart folder which includes the services to run?
<Dr_Willis> it in /etc/init
<yoritomo> hello everybody
<yoritomo> how to downgrade to grub1 under karmic64 ? this morning has been a grub update, and instead of 10sec "grub loading" now it takes about 25 secs :s
<Heikki123> uuh
<Heikki123> i have less than 1 sec grub loading
<shadeslayer> yoritomo: same upgrade,no problem
<shadeslayer> my grub boot is instant
<yoritomo> yes but my grub was already not normal before, could it be coming from ext4fs partition ?
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed the time depends greatly on hardware
<Dr_Willis> i got one bos that has 5+ hd's and takes like 30 sec
<yoritomo> de hdd working like a crazy on loading time, and looks like a cyclic task
<Dr_Willis> this is befor grub menu appears i forget the exact messages
<richardcavell> shouldn't take 25 secs to load grub
<Dr_Willis> I would stick with grub2 instead of trying to use grub1 -
<yoritomo> yes "loading grub" on a black screen
<Dr_Willis> its taking the time i imagine to scan the drives
<richardcavell> yeah
<richardcavell> I reckon it's looking for operating systems
<Dr_Willis> ive seen/heard my one flakey box.. each drive spinning up
<yoritomo> with the same hardware i had not that problem under jaunty and grub1
<Dr_Willis> ive had identical (and worse) issues on this box with Grub1
<Dr_Willis> but its a fileserver mainly with 4+ weeks of upti,e
<yoritomo> it is 3 hdd and about 10 partition on it
<Dr_Willis> so a 40 sec delay at boot is not a big deal
<yoritomo> 40 secs :o
<CountDeMonet> so if you have the RC installed on a system, come the 29th you can update it to the final?
<yoritomo> it lose the benefit to have a fast computer
<Dr_Willis> CountDeMonet:  yes.. thats a feature of the package manager
<Dr_Willis> yoritomo:  oh the huge-manatee- a whole 40 sec! :)
<CountDeMonet> Dr_Willis: brilliant
<shadeslayer> hi i have a weird problem,even after deleting 3 activities out of 4,i can switch to the other activities via the keyboard shortcut
<Dr_Willis> grub2 is still a work in progress. file bug reports help make it better.
<yoritomo> i installed beta version 2 weeks ago, but keeping daily updated then it will be equal to the rc ?
<Dr_Willis> I like some of the other new features in grub2
<Dr_Willis> yoritomo:  yes thats how it works
<Dr_Willis> in theory :)
<Dr_Willis> tgere might be a little cruft left over. but proberly not much
<yoritomo> i don't see grub-legacy on the 64 synaptic
<yoritomo> what to do to go back to grub1 ?
<yoritomo> need to grab a deb on a ppa ?
 * jhaig clicks "Start Upgrade" ...
<frandieguez>  Hi to all! Recently the new language packs for Galician (gl_ES) have been released with some bugs I have fixed on the translations but the interface shows the previous translations. I reboot the computer and try a lot of things but doesn't work. Want can I do to refresh the translation cache it this exists??
<frandieguez>  I try creating a new user but it doesn't work too
<shadeslayer> frandieguez: what DE ?
<frandieguez> sorry, I don't understant... => DE???
<Heikki123> desktop environment
<shadeslayer> frandieguez: what Desktop env.
<frandieguez> Karmic with gnome
<shadeslayer> frandieguez: im on kde,so dont know the cache refresh command
<frandieguez> I'm searching the bugs on launchpad. wait a minute
<zniavre_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<frandieguez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/457001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457001 in ubuntu-translations "Wrong translation on galician (gl_ES) to the app name" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<frandieguez> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/457007
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457007 in ibus "Galician Translation (gl_ES) doesn't show the app name translated (dup-of: 457632)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457632 in ibus "Desktop entry needs the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key" [Undecided,New]
<frandieguez> I was looking on the mofiles with msgunfmt and the bugs are fixed
<KyleS-work> So...my computer will not boot to the live cd at all.  Even when I remove the 'splash' and 'quiet' at the end of the kernel line, it still fails.
<KyleS-work> I get a blinking cursor with 0 output
<KyleS-work> that is, unless I try the EDD flag
<ikt> tried alternate?
<KyleS-work> then I get probing EDD ...then a blinking cursor
<KyleS-work> I have not tried the alternate yet
<KyleS-work> Guess I'll give that the old college try when I get home
<onats> it actually broke my system!
<onats> gah!!!
<KyleS-work> :(
<onats> anyone encounter this issue:
<Polarina> onats: You wouldn't be the first one. ;)
<bigbrovar> My laptop performs very poorly for 2d graphics. For example, Docky's zoom effect and compiz effects are very choppy. In Jaunty, I was able to fix this by adding the following line under the "Device" section in my xorg.conf:
<bigbrovar> Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<bigbrovar> is there a way i can speen things up on karmic ? am using the Intel X3100 card
<lucent> intel graphics are in a state of upheaval
<lucent> it's mostly a good thing but there are a few places where it needs more testing
<bigbrovar> that is cherring news :(
<wgrant> Things are pretty settled now.
<wgrant> You should no longer need to specify a MigrationHeuristic.
<wgrant> If things aren't working well, perhaps 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<bigbrovar> guess thats what i'll do
<aprilhare> what permissions should /tmp have?
<bigbrovar> intel use to be a gurantee for a smooth graphic experience on linux .. sad to see it go the way of Pulse Audio
<aprilhare> drwxrwxrwt  30 root root 90112 2009-10-24 21:19 tmp
<yoritomo> is grub1 compatible with karmic64 ?
<aprilhare> does that look right?
<aprilhare> yoritomo: yes
<lucent> bigbrovar: since recent Karmic updates, integrated intel gma965 works really really well
<lucent> modesetting kernel and all that
<lucent> it just plain works, better than it ever did with the Ubuntu pre-installed on it from Dell many years ago
<lucent> not everyone with intel graphics gets to have that experience though :/
<wgrant> bigbrovar: Most of the acceleration stack has been rewritten in the past year. It's not unexpected that some things are going wrong.
<bigbrovar> ucent>: well i guess that is relative cus karmic is not as smooth as "geedy moded" jaunty  on my pc
<wgrant> However, Karmic should be better for everything, except perhaps i810 and i845.
<wgrant> aprilhare: That's right.
<bigbrovar> wgrant> definitely not better here and this is a fresh install. anyway to tweak UXA for better performance
<aprilhare> hmmmm
<aprilhare> wgrant: firefox won't open a document automatically. it complains download failed - but the file is in /tmp
<wgrant> bigbrovar: If you have to tweak, there is a bug. Which chipset?
<aprilhare> i wonder: could a problem with /tmp affect flash?
<wgrant> aprilhare: What type of file?
<aprilhare> wgrant: pdf
<bigbrovar> wgrant> integrated intel gma965
<aprilhare> wgrant: say you click on a pdf, as usual the pdf plugin doesn't work and it gives you a choice to save or open the document. you select open, it downloads then reports failure
<wgrant> aprilhare: I think that sometimes if it can't launch the application.
<wgrant> bigbrovar: File a bug.
<amgarchIn9> anybody using kde? Do you have shutdown/reboot buttons in Leave-menu or on C-Alt-Del?
<bigbrovar> wgrant> ok thanks I will
<aprilhare> wgrant: yeah that may be true. thats true of most files really. you save a file with firefox, try to open it in the download window and nearly 100% of the time whatever file it is fails to open. it claims the link needs to be opened with an application - and the default list of applications is empty.
<BUGabundo> hey bigbrovar
<bigbrovar> BUGabundo> yo
<aprilhare> so you either find the actual application using the 'choose an application' or give up. even if you find it, it won't load anyways
<aprilhare> all mucked up
<yoritomo> Jokeur un petit dessin vaut mieux qu'un grand discours http://www.souslestoits.net/blog/public/billets/virtualbox.jpg
<yoritomo> Jokeur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/virtualbox
<yoritomo> et ca marche pour tout les périphérique windows non reconnus puisque tu peux installer tout les drivers comme en réel
<yoritomo> heu sorry i mistake chan
<aprilhare> no worries
<aprilhare> never seen windows xp in a virtualbox in french :)
<aprilhare> wgrant: all that download handling functionality seems mucked up
<AnxiousNut> im have Compaq mini 110 netbook, trying remix 9.10 rc, in ubutnu's previous release the wireless worked out of the box, but now it's not working
<jarnos> IMO It would be worthwhile telling in the known issues that some remotes have stopped working by lirc in Karmic even if they worked in Jaunty, due to incompatibility between new kernel and drivers; see Bug #459021, http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=4AE07265.5070808%40umich.edu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459021 in lirc "Remote control commands not processed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459021
<yoritomo> aprilhare hehe the only mean to get working paperweight printers fine and with the dump it is starting over 4 sec :)
<AnxiousNut> where can i send bugs?
<BUGabundo> AnxiousNut: launchpad
<BUGabundo> use $ ubuntu-bug PACKAGE
<BUGabundo> !bugs | AnxiousNut
<ubottu> AnxiousNut: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lucent> crap... I can't mount scsi devices after N number of times
<lucent> [702890.939332] sd 15:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<lucent> [702890.939343] sd 15:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<lucent> 15!?
<lucent> what kind of bug is that anyways
<KyleS-work> It's a scsi drive right?
<KyleS-work> Is it jumpered correctly?
<lucent> usb storage, or firewire, etc.
<lucent> remmovable devices
<KyleS-work> ah
<lucent> I plug in, mount, umount, unplug
<lucent> then repeat
<lucent> eventually it just stops working at all
<KyleS-work> unload the module?
<KyleS-work> reload it?
<KyleS-work> rmmod usb-storage
<KyleS-work> modprobe usb-storage
<lucent> huh, I could try that I guess
<KyleS-work> sudo if you're not root
<jhaig> I'm trying to upgrade to Karmic RC but after downloading the packages I'm getting "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libo/liboobs/liboobs-1-4_2.22.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Size mismatch".  Can anyone help?  Thanks.
<lucent> KyleS-work: that does the trick, sounds like a bug?
<lucent> what kind of bug though
<KyleS-work> Not sure honestly
 * lucent chuckles @ liboobs
<KyleS-work> lucent, I did too :)
<kulight> i cant get sound watching tv from a usb dvb device. any suggestions?
<lucent> KyleS-work: in dmesg, now the number is up to 16:0:0:0:
<lucent> that's just ridiculous
<lucent> plug/unplug usb storage, you'd hit some kind of limit rather quickly
<BlouBlou> installed! :D
<BlouBlou> I think all it's cool, but I prefer pidgin than empathy
<KyleS-work> hehe, at least they kept the interface similar
<KyleS-work> lucent, I'm not sure what you would bug it as though
<BlouBlou> yes, but pidgin was littlbe bit more "advanced"
<dupondje> when does the following Alpha releases start ? ;)
<lucent> it is affecting any remmovable storage that appears as a scsi device
<lucent> I have in fact usb storage and also firewire storage
<Ian_Corne> !releaseschedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releaseschedule
<kulight> !release schedule
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dupondje> :p
<shadeslayer> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<KyleS-work> I wish I could just get 9.10 to boot myself
<KyleS-work> the live CD epic fails on my computer :(
<lucent> bummer
<KyleS-work> I'm going to try the alternate cd when I get home
<lucent> is the pc well spec'ed?
<KyleS-work> very
<KyleS-work> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8156696
<dupondje> btw; somebody worked with dmraid_nvidia module for GRUB2 ?
<KyleS-work> That's the forum post for it
 * lucent nods
<KyleS-work> I've never had an issue like it
<lucent> might try nosmp acpi=bios
<KyleS-work> I can't even verbose it
<KyleS-work> hmmm...
<KyleS-work> I'll try that when I get home in about 2 hours
<KyleS-work> I wouldn't have even thought to do that
<KyleS-work> If it gave me error messages, I'd love it
<lucent> KyleS-work: would also suggest trying an 32-bit livecd for comparison
<KyleS-work> 32 bit works
<KyleS-work> ...slowly
<KyleS-work> but 64 bit won't load at all
<onats> help, i upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10 but now i cant boot in. the boot sequence gets stuck when it starts to try mounting devices in /etc/fstab. it keeps on waiting for ALL the devices
<lucent> ah
<tobi_> I can't start Empathy with Karmic Koala. I just get an Segmentation fault
<KyleS-work> 64 doesn't post after the grub in the live cd.  I just get blinking cursor
<onats> how do i recover/rollback it back to 9.04 again?
<KyleS-work> onats, you don't unfortunately
<lucent> KyleS-work: weird as it sounds, try unplugging all your USB devices and trying different ports or whatever
<onats> KyleS, so whats the solution?
<lucent> I don't know why, but I saw that one time
<onats> argh!!!!
<tobi_> and I can't make an backtrace, because gdb can't find the debugging symbols
<KyleS-work> omg...I didn't even think to unplug the usb
<lucent> still don't know why.
<onats> this is the first time this happened to me on an upgrade on ubuntu!
<tobi_> what packege do I need to install to get the debugging symbols?
<onats> i need my desktop!
<KyleS-work> You'll have to reinstall 9.04
<onats> ouch
<lucent> KyleS-work: I saw the PS/2 driver in usb emulation mode cause an interrupt deadlock, that was freaky
<x-Na> Hmmh
<KyleS-work> But the weird part is i get 0 output
<Dr_Willis> Of course if  a upgrade failed.. a clean install miught work better
<x-Na> why not just boot with livecd and edit the fstab-file?
<onats> that does not sound too good. what about karmic when it goes out? will it be better? also, can i have my home and root in different kinds of partitions?
<KyleS-work> even when disabling splash/quiet
<lucent> there's a race condition that persists in the Linux kernel and once in a while something freaky triggers it
<lucent> it's a hardware related trigger
<lucent> serial console would be helpful :)
<KyleS-work> I'll try that out when I get home
<Dr_Willis> onats:  you can use different fileysstems for /home and /boot.  Notsure what you mean by kinds of partitions. :) theres only 3 kinds.
<penguin42> 3?
<lucent> KyleS-work: booting nosmp acpi=bios should help though
<Dr_Willis> Primary, extended, logical
<KyleS-work> I'll try that when I get home :)
<lucent> ew
<lucent> sick of FAT just use GPT already ha
<KyleS-work> Dr_Willis, that's with a dos partitioning scheme
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Ah yeh I alwys forget about the extended itself; I guess you could through fortune to the wind and use a different partition table format like GPT
<KyleS-work> gpt <--different
<penguin42> KyleS-work: Are you on a mac out of interest?
<skiwithpete> hello
<Tronic> GPT support on Linux still sucks.
<KyleS-work> nah
<bazhang> skiwithpete, did you try switching mirrors
<KyleS-work> worst part about owning a mac...having to tell your parents you're gay :)
<lucent> it's fine, parted and grub2
<penguin42> KyleS-work: ah OK, it's just more common with EFI
<Tronic> E.g. you cannot resize XFS GPT partitions.
<dupondje> seems like nobody tried GRUB2 with DMRAID ? ;)
<Tronic> But if you have disks bigger than 2 TB, you have to use GPT.
<KyleS-work> ya
<skiwithpete> ok, I get the wrong IP when I try to search gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<Tronic> PC BIOS partition tables don't work past that size.
<skiwithpete> PING gb.archive.ubuntu.com (42.1.4.80) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Dr_Willis> one of the many reasons to be moving to grub2 I guess.
<skiwithpete> if you ping it, I bet you'll get a different IP for it
<dupondje> Tronic: no ? 64bit LBA ?
<penguin42> skiwithpete: Indeed I get 194.169.254.10
<KyleS-work> same penguin42
<skiwithpete> how do I clear the IP table?
<dupondje> skiwithpete: its maby roundrobin ?
<skiwithpete> I had the same problem in Kubuntu with a nightly last week
<penguin42> skiwithpete: That's really dodgy
<skiwithpete> what do I do to clear it?
<penguin42> dupondje: It doesn't show up as another IP on a dig
<KyleS-work> skiwithpete, try a different dns server
<skiwithpete> I can't install addons in Firefox either
<KyleS-work> could be your dns lookup
<Tronic> dupondje: I don't think there's a 64 bit LBA variant of PC BIOS partition table.
<skiwithpete> how do I do a DNS lookup?
<onats> i busted it, i guess its time to test out psystars rebel efi
<dupondje> Tronic: there is. Don't need to use GPT for +2TB disks
<Tronic> dupondje: Okay, then is that supported by anything?
<Tronic> At least all the partitioning tools I used apparently failed.
<Hukka> *sigh* You think you have it all, and then things just break after boot. Now I have no sound anymore... lshw still sees my nVidia NCP55 HDA, and snd_hda_intel is loaded.
<Tronic> => if it is not supported, you might just as well be using GPT.
<dupondje> Tronic: not even need to partition a disk with XFS
<dupondje> you can just format the disk as a whole ..
<Hukka> But alsamixer says there's no such file or directory and gnome-volume-manager doesn't show any output devices (except for dummy)
<shadeslayer> gah... 127 MB of RAM free.... out of 3 GB
<KyleS-work> Hukka, did you do a partial upgrade?
<Tronic> dupondje: Not such a good idea. What if you actually do need partitions (e.g. boot or swap)?
<lucent> shadeslayer: how much is cached?
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Don't worry, most of it's probably cache
<skiwithpete> i don't know what to do
<Hukka> KyleS-work: This is a machine installed with Karmic beta cd
<dupondje> Tronic: it depends what you do with it ofc :) but for example I have 4TB array
<KyleS-work> ah
<dupondje> just 1 partition :)
<shadeslayer> -/+ buffers/cache:        855       2162
<Tronic> dupondje: It will also confuse other OSes, prevent autodetection on Linux too, etc.
<KyleS-work> Hukka, the RC was released yesterday
<KyleS-work> er..on the 22nd
<KyleS-work> maybe try upgrading?
<shadeslayer> lucent: penguin42 how do i clear the cache?
<Tronic> I used to do that, though. Now I use GPT.
<lucent> shadeslayer: why the hell?
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Are you sure you want to - it's good!
<Hukka> KyleS-work: And last time I used audio was on Thursday, and I don't recall audio related packages being updated since that
<bazhang> skiwithpete, does normal browsing work fine
<shadeslayer> penguin42: the cache is good?
<guntbert> shadeslayer: have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Hukka> Can't be sure about that though, there has been plenty of upgraded packets
<Tronic> At some point I was even forced to use device mapper because some partition tool had made the partition begin at sector 32 and then I got past the 2 GB mark and things broke.
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Yeh, it's holding stuff you read from disc previously; if it's needed for something more useful the kernel will throw some cache away automatically
<Hukka> But anyway, after checking the driver and lshw, I'm not out of ideas
<skiwithpete> baz, not really, some pages are broken
<Hukka> s/not/now
<dupondje> Tronic: http://www.areca.us/support/download/RaidCards/Documents/Manual_Spec/Over2TB_Manual.zip
<skiwithpete> some work though
<dupondje> :)
<skiwithpete> but its inconsisten which ones work and which ones don't
<Tronic> dupondje: I don't think that really helps much.
<Tronic> (I have read it, because I use Areca controllers)
<lucent> lol @ linuxatemyram website
<lucent> can't believe that exists
<shadeslayer> penguin42: ah... nice page :D
<KyleS-work> lucent, it's the internet
<skiwithpete> can't even think what the problem is,
<dupondje> Tronic: what u need exactly ? I know fdisk doesn't support 2TB+
<KyleS-work> of course it exists
<KyleS-work> <--works at a Data Center haha
<shadeslayer> penguin42: why does it not use swap?
<KyleS-work> I get more than my fair share of internet unfortunately
 * lucent falls over
<skiwithpete> is there a way to reset the IP table, because mine points at the wrong place for gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<dupondje> shadeslayer: Linux only uses swap when there is like 0bytes memory availible
<dupondje> swap = slowdown
<Tronic> dupondje: I'm fine. I use GPT and my own partitioning utility (gptedit).
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Swap's on disk so is slow; it's just using some of your spare RAM to avoid having to go to disc for things like config files that keep getting read or binaries you keep running
<KyleS-work> dupondje, not exactly true
<KyleS-work> dupondje, my Ubuntu likes to eat swap on occasion regardless of memory used
<shadeslayer> penguin42: oh,thanks for clearing that out :)
<penguin42> shadeslayer: It might even decide to swap something out to make more room for cache if that thing is very rarely used
<lucent> parted annoys me that it commits changes immediately
<lucent> I wish it had a save mode
<Tronic> dupondje: Had to write my own utility because parted wouldn't resize (grow) XFS partitions.
<KyleS-work> lucent, if you want to recover partitions...
<KyleS-work> one sec
 * penguin42 dislikes parted, I find it's mkfspart command way too complex
<KyleS-work> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk <--I highly recommend this
<lucent> nifty
<skiwithpete> anyone?
<KyleS-work> I use it at work to save customer partitions
<KyleS-work> works great in linux.
<lucent> yeah I have run into work like that before
<lucent> it takes a toll on your soul after about 15-20 jobs
<lucent> like you're cheating fate
 * lucent :)
<skiwithpete> ok, so I went into sources.list
<skiwithpete> and changed the source to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<skiwithpete> then I ran the ping on gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<honka> would you please tell me equivalent to adobe professional in linux?
<skiwithpete> 64 bytes from gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10): icmp_seq=8 ttl=55 time=42.5 ms
<skiwithpete> and it gave me the correct IP addy for gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<lucent> honka: none that I know of, maybe scribus
<lucent> honka: what kind of work do you need to do?
<KyleS-work> skiwithpete if you want
<KyleS-work> add it to /etc/hosts
<skiwithpete> what what?
<KyleS-work> you can make a host point to a certain IP
<Tronic> dupondje: http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-parted@gnu.org/msg02791.html
<honka> I wanna read and write pdf files
<skiwithpete> still, loads of websites don't work and firefox won't install addons
<richardcavell> does OpenOffice read pdfs?
<KyleS-work> skiwithpete, I'd change your dns server
<KyleS-work> do this
<KyleS-work> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<richardcavell> honka: OpenOffice definitely saves pdfs
<skiwithpete> I had this problem with the Kubuntu Nightly the other day, surely someone else is having these problems
<skiwithpete> KyleS-work, how?
<honka> is there something smaller than of?
<KyleS-work> type the command cat /etc/resolv.conf
<skiwithpete> pete@hp-laptop:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<skiwithpete> # Generated by NetworkManager
<skiwithpete> nameserver 10.1.1.1
<KyleS-work> ok, is that the gateway of your router?
<skiwithpete> yes
<KyleS-work> ok, so it's routing through your router.
<KyleS-work> check the DNS servers on your router
<Dr_Willis> routing through router. :)
<KyleS-work> hehe
<KyleS-work> yup
<skiwithpete> KyleS-work, I know its not the router because of the experiment above
<Dr_Willis> vs gateing through the gateway
<Dr_Willis> I got the opendns ip's handy if you want
<KyleS-work> maybe try unloading and reloading the IPs on the router
<skiwithpete> when I changed the sources.list to US it started using other IPs
<Dr_Willis> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Dr_Willis> nameserver 208.67.222.220
<Dr_Willis> for open dns. (just if you want to test)
<GarthPS> HI.I am encurting an error during KarmicUpgrades : I hav followed this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu and the installatin is hanging .I am in the installation of package stage and the interface has frozen. what am i suppos to do?
<KyleS-work> skiwithpete, if you want to do it easily, do this command
<KyleS-work> echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf && echo "nameserver 208.67.222.220" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<KyleS-work> then try your luck with the updates
<skiwithpete> KyleS-work, bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<KyleS-work> ok, this one then
<Dr_Willis> got to do it as root.:)
<KyleS-work> sudo echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf && sudo echo "nameserver 208.67.222.220" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<rothchild> lucent: thanks for your help earlier, I've reinstalled from CD and it seems to have fixed my compiz problems
<KyleS-work> :)
<skiwithpete> pete@hp-laptop:~$ sudo echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf && sudo echo "nameserver 208.67.222.220" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<skiwithpete> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<KyleS-work> eh?
<skiwithpete> eh?
<KyleS-work> weird
<wgrant> > is a shell operation. sudoing echo isn't going to do anything.
<KyleS-work> ah
<wgrant> Try piping into 'sudo tee' instead.
<KyleS-work> then sudo su - then the command echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf && echo "nameserver 208.67.222.220" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Hukka> Hmh, sudo alsamixer does find a sound card
<frandieguez> skiwithpete, use tee
<Hukka> But sudo gnome-volume-manager doesn't
<wgrant> Please never 'sudo su -'. 'sudo -i' does the same but in a less awful fashion.
<frandieguez> echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<wgrant> Hukka: Why would you sudo that?
<frandieguez> echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" |sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf # to add another line
<Hukka> But there definately is hw found, since it has all info in /proc/asound
<Hukka> wgrant: Better question is why do I need to do that
<Hukka> I only know that alsamixer doesn't find the soundcard with my user permissions, and it did yesterday
<KyleS-work> Hukka check the /etc/groups
<KyleS-work> make sure you're a part of audio
<skiwithpete> ok, I've dont that.
<Hukka> Alas, still no sound, even though the volume levels are now unmuted
<wgrant> Is PA running?
<skiwithpete> sorry, done that...
<skiwithpete>  now what
<KyleS-work> skiwithpete, now try your update
<KyleS-work> see if it gives you better results
<KyleS-work> Hmmm.....nvm Hukka, apparently Ubuntu does it differently
<KyleS-work> pulse is the only member of audio
<Hukka> KyleS-work: I'm not, but I wasn't before either. Only pulse is, and shouldn't all audio go through that?
<wgrant> KyleS-work: policykit is magical.
<Hukka> Hm, I got a beep through the speakers
<Hukka> A very, very annoying one, but still: sound
<wgrant> Hukka: In the default config, PulseAudio runs through your user, not the system user.
<Hukka> But no actual audio playback
<KyleS-work> Hukka, have you tried checking all the pcm settings in volume control?
<KyleS-work> preferably "fron"
<KyleS-work> front**
<KyleS-work> I've had that issue before
<skiwithpete> yeah, suddenly stuff is working better
<KyleS-work> skiwithpete, seems like it was your dns then
<Hukka> Hm, adding myself to audio group helped with alsamixer. But how did it work before...
<KyleS-work> We've been having horrid DNS issues at work too.  Installing Plesk is a b**** with crappy DNS
<Hukka> KyleS-work: In alsamixer, yes. But gnome-volume-manager doesn't show anything
<Hukka> And it should, and it did
<KyleS-work> Hmmm.
<wirechief> hmm lsof  /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*  that will show what is being used
<Hukka> After all, alsamixer doesn't manage pulseaudio
<wgrant> Hukka: It does, actually.
<wgrant> Sort of.
<Hukka> wgrant: Really? Because I've also always (with Karmic) had the problem that no matter what alsamixer settings I had, if sound was muted in gnome-volume-control, there was no sound
<Hukka> So it seemed like a lower level setting
<Sagaci> i think that the wallpaper for 9.10 is a tad bright on the upper right side
<wgrant> Hukka: It is rather convoluted.
<KyleS-work> Sagaci, I'm with you.  I'm not a fan of the background.  I absolutely love the color scheme of the windows though
<Hukka> But anyway, now I manage to get beeps, but nothing else
<Sagaci> KyleS-work: i think they would have been spot on if they just smeared into a paler orange but not the bright gold
<St0n3-C0l> Anyone tried out Ubuntu 9.10 RC yet on Intel Video?
<KyleS-work> Sagaci, yeah.  I usually use a very bland background anyway.
<wgrant> St0n3-C0l: Yes. Lots of people.
<wgrant> St0n3-C0l: For most people it works very well.
<KyleS-work> One of the gname defaults haha.  The blue one.
<wgrant> There is the occasional case where it does not.
<KyleS-work> such as my case wgrant :(
<St0n3-C0l> wgrant: How's the response? I couldn't get the Live CD of Kubuntu 9.10 beta past the login screen, it freezed :(
<Sagaci> KyleS-work: i know i can change it and others can too but it's just a bit annoying, you can feel it in your right eye
<wgrant> St0n3-C0l: Which chipset?
<St0n3-C0l> Not even login screen LOL sorry, the bootup.
<St0n3-C0l> D845
<St0n3-C0l> i use i810
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> i8xx support has likely regressed somewhat.
<wgrant> As Intel doesn't seem to want to support them any more.
<BUGabundo> again??
<BUGabundo> :(
<St0n3-C0l> This is really nuts!
<wgrant> Only i8xx; >= i915 should be better than ever.
<St0n3-C0l> Windows 7 I am sure would support it well.
<KyleS-work> Windows 7 has very highly paid admins who don't volunteer their time :)
<wgrant> Saying that here will make you no friends.
<St0n3-C0l> Well, actually my friend I love Linux
<St0n3-C0l> using it for 7-8 years
<KyleS-work> I won't lie though, I really like Windows 7 myself.  I just can't use it for every day use
<St0n3-C0l> but what is making me crazy is the attitude :( I know they're highly paid but what for those who've got old PCs and using Linux?
<St0n3-C0l> I've got a 1GB Ram with 1.8ghz processor, I can very well run any new distro but what stops is the video performance
<wgrant> St0n3-C0l: file a bug. It will likely be fixed.
<wgrant> Very few people are still running i8xx chips. They do not get much testing.
<wgrant> And Intel does not really care about them any more, so it is up to the community to keep things working.
<Sagaci> I don't mind windows 7 but i'm not paying $400 for it
<St0n3-C0l> Yeah I can see why Intel won't support it :)
<KyleS-work> Microsoft is giving me a free copy :D
<St0n3-C0l> Especially when the markets are down.
<KyleS-work> All I have to do is sit for a 2 hr conference
<St0n3-C0l> LOL
<St0n3-C0l> =))
<St0n3-C0l> If you get one, pass me on :P
<KyleS-work> haha
<St0n3-C0l> I am yet to test Windows 7
<Sagaci> people will still buy windows 7 via OEM
<KyleS-work> I like 7
<KyleS-work> I liked vista too though...but I liked vista for DX10
 * BUGabundo listens to more W7 lines then linux on this # :(
<St0n3-C0l> It is Microsoft's Make or Break chance but Linux has gained a lot of users with Vista disaster ;)
<KyleS-work> Vista wasn't as bad as they say.  It was released early without manufacturer support
<sobersabre> hi. I'm a bit confused with pulse audio.
<St0n3-C0l> It was the jump that caused outrage
<KyleS-work> I'll still use Linux as my main OS though.  I just can't like Windows multimedia
<St0n3-C0l> I really want to
<sobersabre> I like oss drivers, and i installed them by a habbit, but now the sound doesn't play properly.
<KyleS-work> Mplayer is just too grand for me
<St0n3-C0l> shift to Linux
<St0n3-C0l> for my work as well. I want to try it out how it goes
<St0n3-C0l> but
<sobersabre> is there a way to configure PA with oss ?
<Dr_Willis> mplayer grand? heh
<KyleS-work> I loves me some Mplayer
<Sagaci> still, i much prefer the ubuntu debian linux gnu than the windows lifestyle
<St0n3-C0l> Unless the video performance improves, I don't have any option but to stick with XP which I love :)
<KyleS-work> We're about to move all of our workstations at work to Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sobersabre:  OSS is handled by alsa compatabilty layers now I think.
<KyleS-work> that's where I was different :) I hated, and still hate, XP
<Dr_Willis> ages ago there was OSS  then alsa came in.. and now pulse is on top of alsa. (I think i git that order right)
<St0n3-C0l> As long as it gets my work done, I am happy! :P I am sure the time will come for XP as well when software companies take the support out of XP as well.
<Dr_Willis> older apps that use OSS actually use some OSS compatabilty features of alsa.
<St0n3-C0l> Was thinking of Debian Testing but they also moved to newer xorg LOL
<Sagaci> lol, will windows 8 have XP mode?
<mac> windows will suck
<mac> at all
<St0n3-C0l> You use mac? :P
<mac> yes
<Dr_Willis> C64's rule
<St0n3-C0l> Then I can really understand it :p
<mac> what?
<Dr_Willis> wow the fsck messages in 9.10 are a little... annoying
<St0n3-C0l> I don't want to move to Hardy as well.
<mac> DR_Willis:9.10 what?
<St0n3-C0l> It has another issues with it :)
<St0n3-C0l> But perhaps not a bad idea! I can try that out.
<St0n3-C0l> Only will have to manually compile codecs which I've done that before as well, was pain!
<Hukka> wgrant, KyleS-work: logging into gnome fixed the sound...
<St0n3-C0l> Ok guys, anyone uses Hamster here?
<JDahl> I am trying to write a DVD image (in .TOC format) to a DVD. When I double-click the .TOC file, and "Image Burning Dialog" pops up, but there's an error "Please replace the disc with a supported DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins".  What plugins do I need?
<Hukka> And the output is now visible in gnome-volume-control
<SunlessHalo> please, how shall i reenable sound if just dropped out, claimed to use PulseAudio instead of Intel HDA, but no sound is gotten?
<Hukka> So there is something related to audio, that isn't right just by booting the computer, you need gnome...
<wgrant> Hukka: PulseAudio will only start once you log into your desktop.
<Hukka> wgrant: It seemed to work fine before, I always use ion3 as my wm
<semafor> anyone else having problems exiting tsclient fullscreen in karmic?
<Hukka> wgrant: Oh yeah, and isn't there supposed to be a bootup sound when gdm finishes loading?
<Hukka> wgrant: How can that happen, if sound is supposed to come on only after desktop loads
<Hukka> I mean that quick "dupudup"-sound
<onats> what are the contents of /root again? are all of my settings going to disappear?
<onats> i have /home in a separate partition
<onats> and /var
<Hukka> onats: /root is root's home
<onats> yeah, but what kinds of files will i lose?
<onats> applications?
 * Dr_Willis is confused
<Dr_Willis> theres really not much stored in /root/
<Dr_Willis>  /home is all the users settings/data
<Dr_Willis> worrying about 'applications' is windows thinking. :)
<Dr_Willis> You can have the system make a list of whats installed.. then reinstall everything from that list if you wanted to
<onats> ok, but then i'd have to reinstall everything right?
<Dr_Willis> you basically ARE reinstalling everything anyway
<Dr_Willis> everthing is getting upgraded.. if you have custome configs for a lot of things.. those may be wroth backing up
<onats> Dr_Willis, the problem is, i lost my installation already, by trying to upgrade to 9.10
<onats> gah
<Dr_Willis> I never 'upgrade'  from one release to the next. I just do clean reinstalls
<Dr_Willis> saves me hassles.
<wgrant> Upgrading is fine.
<Dr_Willis> its fine whenb it works :)
<wgrant> And will make little to no difference if you are preserving /home anyway.
<onats> ok, is the  9.10 beta safe now?
<Dr_Willis> I have had some issues ages ago with gnome/kde having issues with the users older kde/gnome settings.. but ive not noticed that problem in the last year or so.
<XVampireX> onats, yes
<wgrant> onats: It's RC now, so it should be.
<onats> and, can i retain /home to ext3, but root is ext4?
<Dr_Willis> its a 'rc' now  - not a beta
<Dr_Willis> :)
<onats> shoot, now my download restarted
<onats> gah
<SunlessHalo> Dr_Willis: will you help me with my audio please?
<Hukka> onats: Btw, "root filesystem" is  not /root
<onats> Hukka, I meant "/"
<Hukka> onats: Well, that isn't root's home, then
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:  ive rarely had any issues with audio.
<SunlessHalo> i have them frequently :\
<SunlessHalo> just it falls back to pulseaudio and no sound is gotten
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely had any issues with Pulse audio either.
<Dr_Willis> Been  learning to route pulse audio to the other pc's so i can  watchon one pc and listen on the one with the big speakers. :)
<Dr_Willis> Got HuluDesktop for linux working also.. but it has some issues. :()
<natschil> does anyone know, off the top of their heads, whether nautilus in gnome will be able to paint a transparent background to allow the compiz wallpaper plugin to work properly?
<natschil> (in karmic)
<Dr_Willis> I thought to get the compiz plugin going - you had to prevent gnome from drawing the desktop
<Dr_Willis> #compiz may know more.
<natschil> Dr_Willis: yes, you had to do that in previous versions of gnome, as nautilus wasn't able to draw a transparent background image...I was wondering whether gnome can do it in karmic.
 * natschil asks there
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen a way to draw a transparent background image.
<natschil> Dr_Willis: plasma was able to do it before kde 4.3, which broke everything
<natschil> actually #nautilus or #gnome might know more
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what you gain by the compiz 'wallpaper' plugin
<Dr_Willis> but i just use nice blue backgrounds. :)
<natschil> Dr_Willis: with the compiz 'wallpaper plugin' you can have *different* blue backgrounds on each viewport :)
<Dr_Willis> wow.. :)
 * natschil gets reminded of windows when he sees blue backgrounds though
<Dr_Willis> let me do double back flips over to get that!
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<xevil> have there been many issues with 9.10 Brta upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> I set my grub, and xsplash, and gdm, and user logins to be the same basic wallpapers
<xevil> Beta even
<Dr_Willis> Theres a few people in here every day with Upgrade issues...
<Dr_Willis> but not a lot.
<natschil> Dr_Willis: it isn't that hard to get it to work, I hear... the x server has supported some sort of rgba for ages, and there are patches that exist to let this work http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2172/1903405791_2ec0c32000_b.jpg is a (green) example
<natschil> of this functionality
<Dr_Willis> i got 2 monoitors.. so i rarely even use the multi desktops any more.
<Dr_Willis> used them back when i jad just the 1. :) but not so much now
<Dr_Willis> of course I tend to always fullscreen the apps i am running.. so i never see the wallpaper either
<natschil> Dr_Willis: I just get attracted to the coolness of having a compositor with the cube effect *and* multiple wallpapers.
<Dr_Willis> i find the cube about as usefull as the Sham-wow and Titan Peeler. :)
<onats> one more question guys,
 * Dr_Willis is watching late night infomercials...
<onats> i mistakenly created 4 primary partitions.. /, /var,/home, and swap... how do i convert some of them to logical?
<Dr_Willis> You have to make an extended that holds a logical.
<Dr_Willis> you need more partitions then 4?
<onats> dr willis, without losing my data?
<onats> im planning to put another OS on my free 250GB
<onats> osx
<Dr_Willis> swap would be easiest to delete/convert. but resizeing  may be the issue
<Dr_Willis> You could resize them now.. then find one to delete/remake as logical/extended
<onats> well ill only be able to do that once i finish downloading 9.10, and install it...:(
<Dr_Willis> Ive not seen any wasy way for example to move /home (primary) to a /home (extended(logical))
<onats> how about /var?
<Dr_Willis> Gparted from live cd. can do all sorts of things...  but i would suggest backing things up
<Dr_Willis> I dont even bother with a /var/ partition any more
<onats> var contains DB storage right?
<Dr_Willis> move all of /var onto your / and  use the var space for a new partition. but then ya will have (primary)(extended +1 or more lgicals) (primary) (primary)  for the layout
<Dr_Willis> thats a little.. odd.
<onats> whats a good partitioning strategy?
<Dr_Willis> I forget whats in /var/
<cbx33> whats the right way to change hostname in karmic?
<onats> cbx33, you're on karmic already? what's the most significant diff from 9.04?
<guntbert> !hostname | cbx33
<ubottu> cbx33: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<cbx33> ty
<cbx33> yeh I'm on Karmic
<cbx33> very well done to the team
<cbx33> that needs to be updated.....the gui no longer exists by default
<giles_> hello I installed gnash, and managed to get it recognised by epiphany.
<giles_> its version 0.8.6, and should play Youtube videos, but I just get a grey window.
<richardcavell> Anyone here using a Mac?
<fcuk112> anyone got x-fi working with karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard of it working.. but thats all i know on the topic fcuk112
<fcuk112> mine is detected but i still get no sound.  i've tried alsamixer -c0 but no joy.
<tgpraveen> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.5-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1574 kB, installed size 15196 kB
<Dr_Willis> I would have to say check the forums. I only recall seeing a few peopl ein here even mtnion the x-fi cards
<coz_> hey guys...has anyone reported that mouse over audio preview has been broken with last updates?
<Dr_Willis> I normally get creative cards for my machines. but with the x-fi disaster for linux they did.. ive not even looked at them recently.
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  its working here.
<Dr_Willis> for my .mp3
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  just noticed that the last big update  it is broken here :(
<Dr_Willis> one of those features that supises new users.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm let me update and see
<Dr_Willis> 44 updates installing
<ltspadmin> my thin clients are getting hanged after loading the nbi.img
<ltspadmin> what could be the problem..??
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  just also noticed when opening  /system/preferences/sound   I get a dialot   "Waiting for sound system to respond"   sound works   though
<coz_> dialog rather
<alinux> hi trying to update some software on karmic, however I am getting W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> and I did do  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5 but I am still getting the error
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> I have just updated my karmic-based laptop and now the NetworkManager applet in KDE doesn't work as far as connecting to a wireless network is concerned
<rysiek|pl> any info on that? anybody knows anything?
<rysiek|pl> it worked AOK an hour ago
<MidMark2> hello
<Dr_Willis> 44 updates.. and it wants a reboot..
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   I got it workin  with   /etc/init.d/alsa-utils  restart
<Dr_Willis> kernel updates   a week or so befor release.. scary :)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  A++ :)
<MidMark2> I have issues with karmic nvidia drivers, I have an nvidia quadro nvs 140m
<MidMark2> xorg fails to load with error: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<coz_> MidMark2,  did you just install the driver?
<MidMark2> of course, with jockey
<coz_> MidMark2,  ok and did  you completely reboot the system
<MidMark2> of course
<Dr_Willis> did you do backflips as it rebooted?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<coz_> MidMark2,  ok :) just checking    and the driver version?
<Dr_Willis> You did see that in the EULA?
<MidMark2> I can paste both jockey log and xorg, I tried both 173.14.20 and 185.18.36
<MidMark2> both they fail :(
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I dident see any updates to X or nvidia in the laste updates i did
<Dr_Willis> nvidia 8800gtsXXX video card here
<Dr_Willis> let me reboot this box and see if theres any issues.
<kosmic> break my system?
<kosmic> i hope you dont mean break the hardware
<jim_from_pa> on the beta, noticed that gdm themes no longer work, why?
<MidMark2> jockey log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300553/
<MidMark2> xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300554/
<MidMark2> any help?
<tgpraveen> !info NetworkManager
<ubottu> Package NetworkManager does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> !info nm
<ubottu> Package nm does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in karmic
<joaopinto> hello
<frybye> tgpraveen: HASBEEN REPLACED - WITH . CAN`T REMEMBER NAME..
<joaopinto> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@"/org/bluez/audio"}, 110) = -1 ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)
<joaopinto> any idea why alsa would try to connect to a bt device wheren there is no bt hw ?
<frybye> sorry re: upper case..
<tgpraveen> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8~a~git.20091013t193206.679d548-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 296 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<tgpraveen> yay!
<MidMark2> grr, no ideas?
<temporarytao> hello, i'm one of those experiencing problems with usb devices not getting detected. can anyone point me to a workable solution/workaround please?
<Dr_Willis> usb devices as in flash-media? or other type devices?
<alinux> hi trying to update some software on karmic, however I am getting W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> and I did do  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5 but I am still getting the error
<shadeslayer> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<shadeslayer> alinux: ^^
<temporarytao> Dr_Willis, usb devices connected to usb ports are not detected. anything from usb thumb drives to usb mice
<Dr_Willis> temporarytao:  Hmm..  thats odd.
<temporarytao> Dr_Willis, yeah. been having this problem for a week now. there's a bug report on it at launchpad but its still triaged (#455408). someone said to downgrade usbutils. i'm not really sure if its the one that should be touched
<temporarytao> i'm thinking: what about the thing that replaced hal? maybe it has something to do with that.
<alinux> shadeslayer, did as advised..still getting gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<temporarytao> why i think this is because the loss of USB detection also came with the loss of the sleep function
<shadeslayer> alinux: gnome or KDE ?
<alinux> shadeslayer, KDE
<zorael> Can someone with updated KDE packages try forcing their screen to dpms? 'xset dpms force off; sleep 5; xset dpms force on'. Mine just turns turns back on instantly and displays the brightness OSD
<fausto> Hi guys, I installed karmic rc yesterday and found a serious bug, it won't boot without manually disabling usplash on the boot options. I wen't to report the bug but it was already reported (I added a few more comments and change the status to confirmed). But looks like that bug is lost in the noise of the bug tracker, there is anything I can do to call attention to it?
<Dink> Hello, Whenever I start up karmic I lose all access to other tty's. When I CTRL-ALT-F1 etc I get a screen with funky colors and no access to term, is this is a known bug? I know people been having problems with usplash/gdm could it be related?
<joaopinto> Dink, it's probably related to usplash, try booting without it
<Dink> remove splash from kernel line ?
<joaopinto> yes
<Dink> ok will give it a shot
<Caldavien> other than not officially released yet and "might break my system" any reason i shouldnt back up and install the rc yet?
<joaopinto> Caldavien, no :)
<Caldavien> and will i need to do a reinstall once final release comes out?
<joaopinto> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Dr_Willis> 3We need to put that in the topic.. :)
<Caldavien> ahh, but once its released will it change the about info to read final instead of rc so i can feel all warm and fuzzy about it?
<gilos123> I need help getting my grub to be the bootloader again instead of win7 that I installed to a separate partition after installing 9.10 (on  a new drive)
<gilos123> I tried this, but unsuccessful:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<justin_> I just upgraded to Karmic, but clicked "Keep" instead of "Remove" for unsupported packages.. how can I remove all of those now??
<peol> Anyone else experiencing their F1-F12 not working as expected? It just started happening after a huge update I pulled in last night. Not sure what to search on, "function keys" doesn't give me any relevant hits
<peol> xev registers the key presses (as Help, Undo, Redo etc.) but they don't work either in desktop, apps or games
<calm> hi guys.. i'm trying to force a 120hz refresh rate for my monitor when i launch a game in 640x480.. anyone know how do this?
<i_is_broke> why is it, that one of the main programs for gnome is broken? you would think this close to a release date that they would have something like that fixed.?
<calm> anyone ?
<i_is_broke> calm, have you checked to see if that the monitor can even support them settings?
<i_is_broke> and there is no way to change it xorg?
<calm> yes i have checked
<calm> i can get 120hz in 640x480 only
<calm> i need it to switch to that when the resolution changes
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<i_is_broke> well i would google and see if there was a way to set it in a xorg config. would probably be my guess but someone else might have a better solution.
<x-Na> i_is_broke, what is that "main program" your referring to?
<i_is_broke> hi BluesKaj
<i_is_broke> x-Na, ubuntu-desktop-environment
<waylandbill> hello. is it possible to get broadcom 4312 going for a hdd installation?
<i_is_broke> x-Na, i have kubuntu installed but i like some of the programs that gnome has, and usually install it as well, but with that package broken, it wont install all of it.
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, pls explain ?
<Heikki123> waylandbill: i have broadcom 4311
<SunlessHalo> yo, I have a freshly installed Karmic amd64 on centrino1duo asus laptop... video drivers are on defaults, Kwin and Mplayer work fine, but OGL applications such as Tuxracer flicker badly... shall i change something or install catalysts?
<waylandbill> it detects the card to use broadcom STA driver during live-cd session, but not when installed to hdd.
<Heikki123> waylandbill: install bc43-fwcutter from synaptics
<shadeslayer> is it possible to retrieve deleted files?
<shadeslayer> via rm -rf ?
<op65> just updated to 9.10 :)
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, what graphics card ?
<op65> nice boot splash
<SunlessHalo> BluesKaj: integrated ATI Radeon Mobility X1450
<SunlessHalo> from among the shitty old ones :\
<op65> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<SunlessHalo> are you sure it will get better, BluesKaj?
<op65> hmm, trying to install the driver for my ati card and its not accepting root authentication?
<Heikki123> waylandbill: did you get it working? :)
<Volkodav> grub2!
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, it's the recommended driver for your card.
<Heikki123> op65: are you trying to use command su?
<waylandbill> Heikki123: I got b43-fwcutter installed from CD. copying the firmware file it needs. only have wireless on that system.
<Heikki123> waylandbill: ok
<op65> no, just using the hardware drivers in sysyem/admin
<BluesKaj> BRB , gott areboot after all the updates
<op65> system even
<SunlessHalo> BluesKaj: how do I detect which driver & on what functionality level is being used now?
<Heikki123> op65: and you gave your own password or something else (like a root password?)
<op65> yeah, not accepting it?
<Heikki123> ?
<Heikki123> which one
<op65> will try again
<Heikki123> you use the same password that you use to login
<op65> tells me there is a fglrx driver, when I activate it asks for my root password and it rejects it
<op65> yes, same pw
<Heikki123> the password is not called root password ;) by default ubuntu does not have a root password set, but anyhow...
<Heikki123> op65: is it asking a password when you log in to ubuntu?
<op65> well a password to do the root stuff as allwed :)
<op65> no, straight in
<Heikki123> you have probably forgotten the password then... but there is a way to get it back
<Heikki123> or to set a new one
<op65> nah, not forgotten :)
<Heikki123> ok
<op65> need the old one to reset that I guess :)
<waylandbill> Heikki123: I got an unsupported phy error
<op65> will try tho
<Heikki123> waylandbill: i have never installed the driver manually
<op65> nah, looks like the old password has got messed up?
<Heikki123> so you can't plug a cable to the computer or something?
<op65> will try caps or something
<Heikki123> ok
<eurythmia> has anyone else had any issues with mv freezing and "kill -9 <pid>" won't kill it?
<waylandbill> Heikki123: the driver installed but doesn't look like it supports the card. I know on 9.04 it used sta, not b43
<Heikki123> oh, ok
<eurythmia> seems to me that if it's a bug, it's pretty deep down in the process manager, considering the POSIX specification states that SIGKILL cannot be ignored except by the init process.
<op65> nope, its messed up, no bother, will do a clean install when 9.10 is released, might be bug tho?
<waylandbill> odd that the live-cd knows to use that driver, but installation doesn't detect it. maybe does not install kernel module. dunno
<Heikki123> it just says in the info that "It's written for BCM43xx driver files"
<op65> update went tickerty boo, no problems
<Heikki123> op65: wait
<op65> kk
<Heikki123> you do not need to do a clean install again
<op65> azerty
<op65> keyboard is ok
<Heikki123> you can 1: start up with the livecd, 2: sudo su, 3: mount the root partition somewhere, chroot to it, passwd op64 (or whatever is your username)
<waylandbill> installing bcmwl-kernel-source seems promising
<op65> will try a reboot, never know
<Heikki123> i don't think a reboot will do it ;)
<waylandbill> and it worked. yeah!
<op65> looks like password for sudo has got messed up somehow in the update?
<op65> passwords for users are fine
<op65> would have it been reset to a default during the update,
<op65> np anyway, its not a production machine
<op65> luckerly :)
<op65> thanks all
<soreau> Two worst problems I have with Karmic so far: No volume control for gnome-panel (?) and No icons only in the System menu list
<soreau> Otherwise, things are working great! :)
<penguin42> soreau: The icons are switchable
<tgpraveen> soreau: the second one is a new feature
<thiebaude> soreau, you can add icons
<tgpraveen> to change go in appearance menu
<thiebaude> yep
<kelli> hi all
<penguin42> system->preferences->appearance->interface->show icons in menu
<penguin42> soreau: And I think the volume should be gnome-volume-control-applet
<robin0800> penguin42: why these are not turned on by default?
<tgpraveen> try to go in add applet and add
<kelli> trying to work out how to print the play list from a music disc as the songs appear
<penguin42> robin0800: Apparently it was a decision gnome made - I agree it's odd, so do many others
<thiebaude> or drag and drop the sound from the menu to the panel
<kelli> can any one help
<thiebaude> fro the system menu
<soreau> penguin42: thiebaude: Thanks, got my icons back
<soreau> penguin42: But I can't seem to locate the volume-applet package (or anything named similar to that)
<thiebaude> soreau, np,thanks also to penguin42
<chathuraw> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Karmic RC. Later I installed windows. How can I recover the grub. The traditional method I used with grub 1.5 doesn't seem to work
<thiebaude> soreau, did you try to drag and drop that sound item from the menu to the panel?
<soreau> thiebaude: What sound item? I went to 'Add items to panel' from right click after noticing there is no volume control and can't seem to locate it there
<thiebaude> soreau, system-preferences-sound
<robin0800> soreau: if its there you can't remove it so i guess you can't add it either
<soreau> thiebaude: Ok, what do I do there? (sound is working fine btw)
<om26er> can i install two ubuntus on the same partition
<thiebaude> soreau, right click on sound and drag it to the top panel
<thiebaude> left click
 * soreau only has a bottom panel :)
<joaopinto> om26er, if you mean different versions, no, unless one of them is virtualized
<robin0800> soreau: do you have a notification area?
<om26er> joaopinto: 9.10-desktop and 9.10-moblin-remix
<SunlessHalo> how can i inquire which video driver is in use and at what functionality level?
<soreau> robin0800: hmm.. maybe I don't
<thiebaude> soreau, add notifications
<robin0800> soreau: add that then
<soreau> Bingo
<Polterge|st> does anyone know if ubuntu will be getting the kFreeBSD kernel any time soon ?
<Polterge|st> I was just wondering because Squeeze is getting it and ubuntu is based upon debian
<SunlessHalo> please
<Polterge|st> and the package is in the repos so ...
<soreau> Thanks robin0800 thiebaude ! :D
<thiebaude> soreau, great
<chathuraw> No one has an answer to my question? :(
<Polterge|st> some questions are very elusive chathuraw
<Polterge|st> heh
<chathuraw> :D
<chathuraw> Anyone have an idea to recover grub 2 after installing windows?
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robin0800> chathuraw: some are easier
<Polterge|st> I think there is a way you can do it from windows
<soreau> chathuraw: Assuming you're using grub2? We could guess here all day or you could provide more details by being more specific in asking your question
<Polterge|st> or ...
<Polterge|st> you can do it from the live dvd
<om26er> what does mean install side by side during installation??
<Polterge|st> try using the live dvd
<robin0800> !grub2
<Polterge|st> find out where the partition is where you installed linux
<Polterge|st> and then boot into the live dvd
<thiebaude> om26er, install ubuntu next to windows
<chathuraw> soreau: Recovering grub after installing windows :) The usual method isn't working
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<thiebaude> om26er, but on different partitions
<Polterge|st> once in the live dvd try opening a terminal and type "fdisk -l"
<Polterge|st> it will list your partition table
<om26er> thiebaude: can i install ubuntu and ubuntu on the same partition
<chathuraw> Poltergeist: Live CD asks for a username and password :|
<Polterge|st> you can use that to maybe find where linux is installed
<Polterge|st> chathuraw, just hit enter
<chathuraw> ubottu: I'll check
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I'll check
<Polterge|st> you don't have to use a user and pass
<Polterge|st> and in order to use the terminal some commands will require sudo
<soreau> chathuraw: That still doesn't tell which version of grub you;re using
<thiebaude> om26er, whats the purpose of doing that?
<drs305> om26er: It means it will install Ubuntu and keep Windows. They will be side by side.
<chathuraw> Didn't work .. authentication faliure
<Polterge|st> he is using .97 probably
<Polterge|st> chathuraw, hit enter on user
<Polterge|st> and on pass
<chathuraw> soreau: The version that comess with Karmic RC
<Polterge|st> for each hit enter
<om26er> thiebaude: ubuntu9.10-desktop and ubuntu moblin remix
 * soreau upgraded and is still using grub1
<yermandu> i was using grub097 then in karmic install i update
<thiebaude> om26er, i dont know, i never did a triple boot
<yermandu> but can not bot another distros :/
<Polterge|st> karmic comes with grub 2
<om26er> can i install grub1 on karmic
<thiebaude> i have done many dual boots
<robin0800> chathuraw: see grub 2 info above
<Polterge|st> although previous grub was .97
<thiebaude> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Polterge|st> it gives you an option to do a chainloader upgrade of grub
<thiebaude> om26er, maybe that helps
<om26er> can i downgrade grub??
<Polterge|st> yes
<Polterge|st> I did that to my other machine
<Polterge|st> if it doesn't boot just use the live dvd
<chathuraw> ok. got the required info on the grub wiki
<chathuraw> thanks guys
<Polterge|st> mount the partition from the live dvd and fint your /boot folder
<Polterge|st> find*
<Polterge|st> and then use the grub on it to boot your partition
<soreau> It's about time
<yermandu> wow i will read
<Polterge|st> once you are in you should reinstall the old grub from repos
<chathuraw> soreau: :P
<Polterge|st> and then remove the new grub
<Polterge|st> apt-get remove
<soreau> ok, time for me to go ;)
<drs305> om26er: I don't recommend it, but here are instructions for "downgrading" grub   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Uninstalling%20GRUB%202
<soreau> Thanks for all your help guys
<Polterge|st> and make sure you do not forget to reinstall grub
<Polterge|st> that howto shows you everything
<yermandu> but in have problens try in isntall mount /boot (no format) in install
<Polterge|st> I used it awhile back
<chathuraw> <Polterge|st> : Yeah should try that
<om26er> when is the final release of grub2 coming
<chathuraw> <Polterge|st>: This is a pain in the a**
<Polterge|st> my other system would not boot into my distro with grub 2
<Polterge|st> it is kind of a pain
<Polterge|st> I know
<om26er> probably near lucid lynx
<Polterge|st> I really am hoping kFreeBSD will be ready sometimes soon for ubuntu
<Polterge|st> I think it will become maybe the greatest distro around if they do that
<yermandu> i suggest put lynx in programs to install mode
<Polterge|st> also would not hurt to put an option to install from src code on the live dvd
<Polterge|st> like an autoscript that detects hardware or tries to
<Polterge|st> and then compiles
<Polterge|st> for optimized base system stuff
<Polterge|st> this way ubuntu beats arch or gentoo at its own game "and" has more apps
<Polterge|st> and even would have the kFreeBSD kernel ... making it the most logical distro choice
<Polterge|st> it already is but ...
<penguin42> Polterge|st: Building from source is a fairly big job, you can rebuild any package you like like that if you really want, and maybe if you really want to do that it might be you just do it for the libraries
<Polterge|st> penguin42, yeah I just meant if there was an automated script on the live dvd to compile the kernel from source automatically by hardware detection it would be pretty cool
<gilos123> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Polterge|st> that and all of the base packages  and apps since most of them have src code anway
<gilos123> I'm having the same issue, installed win7 after ubuntu and when i try reinstalling grub I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/300646/
<Polterge|st> in theory this could be done and it would mean an optimized ubuntu system that would run just as well as a gentoo box or arch box in terms of hardware speed. The main difference being that in ubuntu users would have much better hardware support and a huge support community for applications and a user friendly desktop environment
<bazhang> gilos123, was win7 installed first
<Polterge|st> it is just an idea anyway
<bazhang> whoops
<gilos123> nope, did 9.10 first on a new harddrive
<Polterge|st> like an option
<om26er> is there anything related with including grub2 beta and 10secs boottime in lucid lynx
<gilos123> gave it about 100gb and then gave win7 about 100gb
<bazhang> gilos123, bad reading skills my apologies
<bazhang> gilos123, I had a similar issue when dual boot set up with karmic and win7
<om26er> how much video memory will be good for just running karmic
<Polterge|st> anyway though I will bbl. I wanted to find out about the kFreeBSD kernel but cannot find out anything anywhere about that regarding ubuntu
<Polterge|st> om26er, 128 is good
<Polterge|st> you don't need that much but that would be decent for compiz
<Pyrometheus> thank god for karmic 9.04 was so slow for me =)
<Polterge|st> 64 I think minimal for compiz
<om26er> Polterge|st: what about without compiz?
<Polterge|st> 32 maybe
<Polterge|st> although I would still say if you had 32 mb of video ram you should run something like xfce or openbox
<Polterge|st> a lightweight wm
<bazhang> gilos123, the workaround I used was to boot from gparted livecd and create partitions for win7 and karmic, then install win7 followed by ubuntu
<Polterge|st> om26er, if you can I recommend 256 mb of video ram or more for good performance with compiz
<Polterge|st> if you can do that you will have no problems at all
<Polterge|st> not with video anyway
<bazhang> gilos123, win7 likes to create a separate 100 bootloader partition
<om26er> Polterge|st: thanx for the info
<bazhang> err 100 mb
<Polterge|st> my other machine had ubuntu installed with 512 mb of video ram
<thiebaude> Polterge|st, thats how much i have
<gilos123> well I'm booted on a live CD right now, I'm thinking about trying the super grub boot cd
<bazhang> gilos123, you did this from the grub prompt, correct ?
<gilos123> yes
<bazhang> odd
<om26er> Polterge|st: how can i know my video memory in ubuntu
 * om26er is using aspire one
<XiXaQ> the last few days, I've been getting complaints about untrusted repositories. I haven't done anything with them. Is this a bug in karmic, or what?
<XiXaQ> perhaps I've been hax0red?!
<XiXaQ> :)
<gilos123> I also tried the other option of doing a mount /media/root and installing it that way as suggested in the !grub but that failed with the same errors
<om26er> how can i know my video ram
 * om26er is using karmic
<shadeslayer> !gpgerr | XiXaQ
<ubottu> XiXaQ: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<bjsnider> go up and strike up a conversation with it
<russlar> om26er: what card type? or are you using an integrated?
<XiXaQ> shadeslayer, I haven't added any repositories. These are the standard ones.
<om26er> russlar: its integrated
<shadeslayer> btw how do i find which server is best for me
<om26er> russlar: gma950
<russlar> om26er: it's sharing ram
<XiXaQ> however, after running apt-get update again, the problem seems to have been resolved.
<shadeslayer> XiXaQ: then run the same command with key as 437D05B5
<russlar> I don't know of a way to see exactly how much it's reserving
<bjsnider> bios
<XiXaQ> shadeslayer, is this because karmic isn't released yet, or could it happen after release as well?
<russlar> right forgot that
<russlar> !me $ sudo make coffee
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> XiXaQ: no this isnt because karmic isnt released yer
<thiebaude> russlar, your too far away,lol
<gilos123> om26er: try lshw
<Polterge|st> om26er, which video card are you using ?
<Polterge|st> is it an onboard intel chipset ?
<om26er> Polterge|st: yes onboard gma950
<shadeslayer> how do i find the fastest server for me?
<Polterge|st> ah
<XiXaQ> shadeslayer, then why does it happen? This would confuse and scare a lot of users.
<Polterge|st> does it not say when you boot you computer ?
<Polterge|st> or is it in a laptop ?
<shadeslayer> (kpackagekit doesnt cut it)
<russlar> thiebaude: wha?
<Polterge|st> I have a similar chipset in my laptop om26er
<Polterge|st> mine is like 1.5 gigabyte of shared memory with maybe 8 mb of onboard video ram
<Polterge|st> yours is probably similar
<om26er> Polterge|st: yes its a netbook
<Polterge|st> and compiz and glx should work by default if that is the case
<Polterge|st> because they worked beautifully on my laptop
<XiXaQ> shadeslayer, <countrycode>archive.ubuntu.com?
<shadeslayer> XiXaQ: it might be a small glitch,someone was experiencing the same thing earlier
<Polterge|st> om26er, you might experience some window tearing
<om26er> Polterge|st: yes the work great and far more better than jaunty
<Polterge|st> that is the worst thing I can say about using compiz with the intel-xorg package
<Polterge|st> other than that it works great
<XiXaQ> shadeslayer, a small glitch? "Your computer can no longer be trusted" (which is how I'd interpret it), is not a small glitch.
<kevin123> have a flash glitch, can anyone help? going to paste the error when i open synaptics: "E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<kevin123> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report." the package manager then shuts down
<shadeslayer> XiXaQ: haha...
<shadeslayer> XiXaQ: well idk since i dont maintain the servers
<mzz> XiXaQ: I haven't seen that
<Polterge|st> I am contemplating installing karmic again on my other machine
<Polterge|st> it broke last time trying to do a dist upgrade
<Polterge|st> the laptop has sidux and it works great but I am contemplating putting ubuntu studio on my other machine maybe
<Polterge|st> I dunno yet
<mzz> XiXaQ: I'm guesstimating a mirror-side glitch
<Polterge|st> the machine is not a 64 bit system so it would not handle 64 bit I think
<XiXaQ> mzz, suddenly, all my repos were unknown. I didn't touch them at all. when I tried to install upgrades, I received that message.. I don't remember it exactly, but you know which one I'm talking about.
<XiXaQ> mzz, oh, ok.
<mzz> XiXaQ: no, I don't
<Polterge|st> the other alternative is to install arch on it but I do like ubuntu alot
<mzz> XiXaQ: but I'd expect the signatures to be in a separate file, and I'm not sure what apt-get update does if that file doesn't download properly.
<shadeslayer> XiXaQ: yeah,im on the main server,no glitch here
<mzz> XiXaQ: you're right though: don't mess around with what gpg keys are trusted
<Polterge|st> anyhow bbl
<tmroland> guys, how do i update my kubuntu beta to rc ?
<bjsnider> just do the normal daily updates
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<bjsnider> use update manager
<IdleOne> or use the update manager
<tmroland> its broken.. sometimes it crashes and sometimes it says : you dont have the right privileges to do updates or something like that
<shadeslayer> !upgrade | tmroland
<ubottu> tmroland: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rhosigma> need help installing karmic, can anyone help me?
<|Dreams|> is it still better to disable ipv6 for increased speed in karmic?
<russlar_> tmroland: if you're already on kubuntu beta, all you need to do is a sudoaptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<rhosigma> can someone help me install please
<mzz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mzz> rhosigma: that was for you, sort of
<tmroland> guys, i tried apt-get update and upgrade , same with aptitude, all i get is Err http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Sources
<tmroland>   500  Internal Server Error
<om26er1> is gnome-shell future of ubuntu???
<maco> not 10.04
<maco> but 10.10., i guess so
<robin0800> om26er1: no gnome3
<rhosigma> im using the "try without installing" right now, clicking the "Install Ubuntu 9.10" link on my desktop will not work
<rhosigma> is there a command line?
<maco> robin0800: i thought shell *was* gnome3?
<crashflow> the 9.10 kubuntu release candidate live dvd won't load on my computer. i have been running 8.10 since its release and it works fine. however, 9.10 just does not work. is my system no longer supported? (samsung r41 laptop, ca. 2007)
<om26er1> robin0800: gnome-shell will be the user interface so
<robin0800> maco: so gnome say
<bjsnider> gnome-shell/mutter will replace gnome-panel/metacity in gnome 3 but it is available as a preview in 2.28
<om26er1> at the moment gnome shell don't seem to be looking attractive
<tmroland> russlar: i get Err http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Sources
<tmroland>   500  Internal Server Error when running apt-get update and same when doing upgrade
<rhosigma> anyone?
<maco> rhosigma: sudo ubiquity?
<robin0800> om26er1: works OK here but its obvious its not finished yet
<russlar> tmroland: loks liek there's a problem with that repository
<russlar> tmroland: can you try another one?
<tmroland> yes trying
<om26er1> robin0800: it should compete with win7 or mac
<lfaraone> When I run speaker-test, the sound plays, but gradually gets softer and softer until it falls below my range of hearing. Is this a pulse audio bug, and if so, how do I debug it?
<rhosigma> nope
<russlar> bjsnider: great! y'all can have the same amount of fun KDE users had early last year!
<dtchen> lfaraone: not enough context
<rhosigma> im using the "try without installing" right now, clicking the "Install Ubuntu 9.10" link on my desktop will not work, is there a command to run the installer?
<bjsnider> russlar, i don't think so, sir. gnome-shell is good. kde is not.
<dtchen> lfaraone: first you need to bypass PA: speaker-test -c2 -Dplug:front:0
<lfaraone> dtchen: "Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy"
<tmroland> russlar: where can i see what is changed in rc compared to beta?
<dtchen> lfaraone: pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -Dplug:front:0
<rhosigma> im using the "try without installing" right now, clicking the "Install Ubuntu 9.10" link on my desktop will not work, is there a command to run the installer?
<oorah> when will the array.org kernel be out for karmic?
<lfaraone> dtchen: okay, like before, it starts out loud, but gradually gets quieter.
<rhosigma> wow, great support
<lfaraone> dtchen: rerunning the command immediately after killing it doesn't produce any sound, but when I wait a minute or so it repeats the above behavior.
<rhosigma> sarcasm
<bjsnider> dtchen, is there a known bug right now in nforce/nvidia sound chips, like a showstopper? somebody was in here a few nights ago complaining about it just after a clean install
<fwaokda> I'm trying to set up this Ubuntu One to try it out... is it possible to set it up to monitor a folder on my computer and upload any changes?
<drs305> rhosigma: I'm booting a live cd at the moment to get you the command. hold on.
<lfaraone> rhosigma: well, if it doesn't work, report a bug on it.
<maco> drs305: i already told him it
<maco> i think his cd's just fubar
<maco> also, is gone
<drs305> Ok, well I think he's gone anyway.
<drs305> Yep.
<dtchen> lfaraone: no, that's not a PA issue, then. That's either an ALSA issue or a hw issue.
<lfaraone> dtchen: I see. How would I go about bypassing ALSA? :P
<russlar> !rc | tmroland
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc
<russlar> tmroland: the RC is a stability upgrade to the beta
<dtchen> lfaraone: build OSS4 :p
<tmroland> changelog?
<russlar> tmroland: new features were frozen at the beta, the RC was about fixing bugs
<yermandu> ok i want install grub in another partition, how i can do this?
<dtchen> bjsnider: really not enough context?
<oorah> when will the array.org kernel be out for karmic?
<oorah> ubottu says funny stuff sometimes lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dtchen> bjsnider: I mean, I have a ton of "nvsound bugs" in my head, but I have no way of telling which one is relevant
<oorah> what is bot abuse?
<bjsnider> dtchen, well basically he had no sound at all just after a clean install using an nforce board with an nvidia sound chip. he says he filed a bug about it. i just thought it was hard to believe the driver could be that bad
<BlouBlou> hi, what can I do for be emapthy's logo in gnome's bar? like pidgin in ubuntu 9.04
<drs305> yermandu: You are running Grub 2?
<maco> oorah: usin the bot in the channel for no good reason
<yermandu> sad, but yes
<lfaraone> dtchen: basically, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound ? (purge pulseaudio, blacklist alsa, etc?)
<dtchen> bjsnider: did he give a bug number?
<bjsnider> yes, but i don't remember what it was. would have been filed only a few days ago
<dtchen> lfaraone: if it's an install you don't mind blowing away, sure
<tmroland> what does 'uname -r' say in rc?
<dtchen> 2.6.31-14-foo
<lfaraone> tmroland: 2.6.31-10-generic
<maco> bjsnider: nah, thats a common issue, but each "no sound" has to be investigated separately since theyll almost all require different fixes
<BlouBlou> hello?
<tmroland> welll i got 2.6.31-11 in beta so hows that even possible
<lfaraone> dtchen: uh, we're on  .14?
<yermandu> drs305, y /dev/sda2 is my old boot, before the ubuntu instalation, i just want boot my other linux distro
<dtchen> lfaraone: 14.48, yes
<maco> bjsnider: well..."unmute it" is one surprisingly common fix, but eh...
<bjsnider> maco, it is common to have no sound at all on a clean install??
<bjsnider> that ain't not no good
<lfaraone> dtchen: something must be wrong with my install then...
<dtchen> lfaraone: cf. /proc/version_signature
<maco> bjsnider: not common as in "majority" but as in "there are a lot of bugs filed for htat for various hardware"
<tmroland> damn us server... i get under 100kbytes download
<dtchen> lfaraone: RC or newer?
<lfaraone> dtchen: well, yeah, I'm on the MIT karmic repos.
<dtchen> if so, probably the "grub didn't update the kernel entries" symptom
<dtchen> desktop systems should be running Ubuntu 2.6.31-14.48-generic
<lfaraone> well, that might explain my sound problem <_<;
<drs305> yermandu: the command is   sudo grub-setup /dev/sdX   That puts it in the MBR. If you designate a partition it will issue a warning. It can be done but apparently the devs don't like it.
<bjsnider> maco, but the distro isn't supposed to start muted right?
<lfaraone> bjsnider: it isn't, no.
<dtchen> bjsnider: no
<maco> dtchen: there are still some codecs where a warm reboot from a muted windows will make the sound card stay muted, right?
<dtchen> maco: difficult to pinpoint whether it's just the codec at fault. Sometimes it's both the codec and the BIOS at fault.
<robin0800> bjsnider: run alsmixer in a terminal see if any thing is muted etc
<drs305> yermandu: I'll be back in half an hour if you have questions.
<maco> dtchen: lovely
<yermandu> tnx
<lfaraone> dtchen: is there a workaround/bug number for that grub issue?
<dtchen> lfaraone: don't know
<dtchen> there should be; it has happened to a bunch of people dist-upgrading from 9.04
<shadeslayer> anyone on kde?
<maco> shadeslayer: aye
<shadeslayer> maco: ok try this : killall plasma-desktop;plasma-desktop;
<maco> lfaraone: could probably manually update menu.lst...
<maco> lfaraone: in the short term
<shadeslayer> maco: then zoom out and click configure plasma
<lfaraone> maco: there isn't a menu.lst in grub2.
<maco> shadeslayer: this wont work with me. i dont use kwin and that zoom in/out stuff depends heavily on it
<shadeslayer> maco: do you have the "Have Seprate Dashboard" checkbox checked?
<maco> lfaraone: or whatever its called?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> anyone else?
<tmroland> is there a faster better performance fs than ext4, usable on linux?
<maco> shadeslayer: if youre checking a bug, you can try #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> apparantely the checkbox gets ticked all by itself
<om26er1> tmroland: not usable still but btrfs
<mzz> tmroland: there are other filesystems. You'd have to benchmark to find out if they're faster for your workload.
<shadeslayer> maco: im just verifying that the problem is not just with my system
<JackD> why go for upstart and grub2 i wonder
<scott_ino2> karmic is running pretty well only have two issues with it right now: something is causing my boot to hang a little, thus resulting in longer boot times from jaunty.
<dtchen> lfaraone: /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which should populate the kernel entries via /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<mzz> tmroland: btrfs isn't really ready for primetime yet, but depending on your workload reiserfs or xfs might be faster or slower
<russlar> tmroland: I've heard that XFS can be faster, but it also has a reputatuion for being less stable
<fwaokda> I'm trying to set up this Ubuntu One to try it out... is it possible to set it up to monitor a folder on my computer and upload any changes?
<russlar> mzz: I ran reiserfs for a long while. gotta say it's pretty killer
<maco> shadeslayer: well ive already played with those checkboxes, so mine are unchecked. by zoom in/out doesnt work without kwin, i mean i cant choose which it'll zoom into when i choose to zoom in. itll just go to whichever it was on at login time. which it logs in on, however, varies
<mzz> russlar: yes, it can kill your data!
 * mzz ducks
<BluesKaj> scott_ino2, running a jaunty partition and a karmic partition ?
<soreau> So.. this version of firefox in karmic doesn't save flv (ie. youtube) videos to /tmp/Flash*..
<russlar> mzz: but it will eventually tell you where it went!
<maco> soreau: theyre just in /tmp
<russlar> !me is goign to hell
<shadeslayer> maco: do you have kwin at all?
<maco> russlar: trying to retrain the bot to a misspelling?
<soreau> Oh, tab auto-complete wasn't showing them
<shadeslayer> maco: maybe you can run kwin for the testing part?
<russlar> maco: no, but it did forward that to ubuntu-ops...
<maco> shadeslayer: yes, but id have to log out to change window managers :(
<shadeslayer> maco: ugh...
<maco> russlar: yes.... all "retrain the bot" attempts go there
<BluesKaj> soreau, install youtube-dl
<shadeslayer> maco: ok then,ill wait for someone to come by and help me :)
<BluesKaj> !youtube-dl | soreau
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube-dl
<BluesKaj> !info youtube-dl
<soreau> BluesKaj: heh, thx but I use it for other flash too
<yermandu> !info grub2
<BluesKaj> ok ,but it works well
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<soreau> Is there a way to rearrange the order of the in-tray applets/icons?
<dtchen> maco: err, no, just kill xmonad and start kwin from Terminator
<soreau> I want the wif to be to the left and volume to be all the way to the right
<soreau> s/wif/network icon
<ernstp> soreau, no, pretty sure there's not
<maco> dtchen: really? restarting xmonad will be nasty though, wont it?
<dtchen> maco: potentially
<soreau> Well is there a way to remove icons/applets from the notification tray?
<ernstp> soreau, it's based on the order they start
<robin0800> soreau: no and no
<soreau> hmm
<ernstp> soreau, startup applications?
<soreau> That kinda sucks
<soreau> ernstp: Thanks for that info though
 * soreau killall's nm-applet
 * yermandu killeverthing grub2
 * robin0800 killall ubuntu RC
<shadeslayer> maco: kdebase-workspace-bin
<shadeslayer> oops
<soreau> What is the name of the tray applet that tells you a hard disk is failing? :o
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/459867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459867 in kubuntu-meta "plasma desktop does not follow users settings" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> soreau: HDAPS ?
<mac_v> sobersabre: disk utility
<mac_v> ooops! soreau ^
<om26er> what needs to be done to compete ubuntu with mac or windows visually. the software side of ubuntu is awesome and also the drivers
<russlar> om26er: have you looked at KDE recently?
<shadeslayer> om26er: sell ubuntu @ 1$
<shadeslayer> then use the money to market it more :P
<russlar> shadeslayer: pre-installed on laptops in best buy
<om26er> russlar: using kde means not using ubuntu to me
<Noah0504> Anyone else having trouble getting Grub to install on a RAID array period?
<shadeslayer> om26er: oh and KDE just beats the hell out of Win 7
<om26er> i love gnome
<om26er> gnome is linux man
<russlar> om26er: fair enough
<shadeslayer> om26er: yeah,youll be getting gnome 3 soon
<om26er> gnome cannot be compared to any WM
<lemonade> Noah0504: didin't have any trouble
<Noah0504> lemonade: May I ask how your RAID is setup?
<C-S-B_> is RC out yet?
<Noah0504> C-S-B_:  Yes.
<soreau> mac_v: Cool, thanks
<robin0800> C-S-B_: yes
<C-S-B_> (pardon my complete lack of googling
<Noah0504> Haha.
<C-S-B_> thankyou Noah0504, robin0800
<aurolac> anyone using a MSI Wind?
<russlar> !karmic | C-S-B_
<ubottu> C-S-B_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lemonade> Noah0504: / = raid1, /home = raid1
<C-S-B_> Just wondering what state my install was in.
<lemonade> Noah0504: first one has grub, naturally
<lemonade> grub2, i mean
<C-S-B_> So my dist-upgrade should bump me up to rc
<russlar> yup
<Noah0504> I had a RAID1 = /boot and RAID5 = /
<Pyrometheus> update-manager updates to rc automatically ?
<Pyrometheus> oh k
<shadeslayer> C-S-B_: lsb_release -a
<Noah0504> Worked under 9.04, but .10 just won't install it.
<lemonade> Noah0504: did you try grub2?
<Noah0504> lemonade: I think that's what it was trying to install by default.
<Noah0504> Well, it did prompt me, but yes.
<ixian_> Is there a known problem with the installation in 9.10 NetbookRemix? Once I get to the part where you enter your name/password, I can't type anything in the boxes. The system is not hung, and I can still click back, quit, etc. I'm on a Dell Mini 10v
<Pyrometheus> anything good in grub 2 ?
<C-S-B_> anyone know if theres a fix for the acer one not detecting the removal of power cord and not going into standby?
<lemonade> Noah0504: ok, perhaps you should try grub-legacy - i guess you could install it atleast from 9.04 livecd
<lemonade> dunno if 9.10 has it anymore
<_akahige_> if a ppa has been added properly, and I do an "apt-get update" should there be any indication that the ppa has been read during the update?
<Noah0504> I'll give everything another shot and see how things go!
<lemonade> Noah0504: sure thing
<maco> _akahige_:  ppa.launchad.net will fly by...
<lemonade> good luck
<Noah0504> Ha.  Always fun to conquer a new problem!
<Noah0504> lemonade: Thanks.
<_akahige_> maco: I just mean looking at the scrollback in the terminal window. I'm trying to work out a video driver issue, and near as I can tell, my machine doesn't seem to want to access the ppa (thefirstm)
<maco> _akahige_: if you see anything in the output of apt-get update referencing ppa.launchpad.net, its in there
<DanaG> Dang, I wish somebody had an R600-KMS ppa.
<_akahige_> maco: okay. thanks. there must be something else going on, then
<om26er> is intel driver at its best or still its a long way to go?
<httpdss> just installed karmic on an acer 5320 and im getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300696 and as a results of that, the laptop turn off. any way i can fix this ?? other version of ubuntu worked fine (this karmic beta is a clean install)
<penguin42> httpdss: Does it sounds like it's actually running the fan?
<httpdss> penguin42: nope, i just hear the sound of the harddrive but fan never activates
<om26er> httpdss: did u tried live cd boot
<penguin42> httpdss: Well, assuming your machine was OK before I think you need to submit a bug
<httpdss> penguin42: is there any command to force that behaviour ?
<penguin42> maybe but I dob't know it
<om26er> does any1 here think that there should be only one media player in ubuntu for audio+video
<httpdss> penguin42: ok! i'll do that ... between the installation and until i did a dist-upgrade, just after grub started i could see a message saying something like... found acer 5320, BIOS not supported
<robin0800> om26er: yes but not rhythmbox
<penguin42> om26er: I think at the moment people use them differently; for example you tend to leave a music player playing tracks by itself, where video you select a track and play it and watch it
<robin0800> om26er: songbird audio vlc video
<maco> lunks: im filing a bug for karmic
<om26er> robin0800: totem is great with a few new features if added
<maco> because i did have this working in jaunty
<om26er> vlc cannot be given out of box
<lunks> maco, ok, could you lend me the link after you submitted it?
<robin0800> om26er: totem replay gain?
<om26er> robin0800: totem2.30 is expected to be a master piece
<robin0800> om26er: will it have or has it got replay gain?
<om26er> robin0800: i don't know about that but you should request it at bugzilla.gnome
<om26er> robin0800: video seeking in totem when using gstreamer is realtime vlc is very slow in that
<fwaokda> I have a MSI WInd U100 and frequently Ubuntu gets in a state where it goes between two brightness settings until finally after maybe 3 mins it stops... anyone know of  a fix for this?
<mauri> my parttition manager is not able to mange usb external 1Tb hd, why?
<robin0800> om26er: rhymthbox has cept its broke and has been for ages and yes I did file a bug
<maco> lunks: set the compose key to altgr
<maco> lunks: er to right alt
<om26er> rhythmbox don't sync ipod
<maco> lunks: and unset 3rd level chooser
<om26er> banshee or amarok do
 * penguin42 has been using exaile for a while - it does work, not that fast though
<om26er> penguin42: exaile is default audio player in xubuntu
<russlar> mauri: which partition manager are you using?
<robin0800> om26er: ive just switched to songbird from amarok
<penguin42> om26er: Oh cool
<fwaokda> scratch that does it for like 5mins +
<lunks> maco, w00t, it works :) I wish I did not have to use it initially, but it seems it's the best option. :)
<om26er> why does ubuntu not make a DVD with different desktop environments and different apps
<om26er> like fedora do
<penguin42> om26er: Once you've installed one it's easy to install any others you want to try
<om26er> penguin42: downloading and then install time
<penguin42> sure
<robin0800> penguin42: esspecialy if you start with ubuntu
<shadeslayer> 22:18 < om26er> like fedora do
<shadeslayer> 22:19 < penguin42> om26er: Once you've installed one it's easy to install any others you want to try
<om26er> which telepathy is used for yahoo accounts
<shadeslayer> woops
<shadeslayer> sorry for that
<maco> lunks: thank dtchen ;) he told me to use compose
<DonaldShimoda> hi
 * penguin42 confiscates shadeslayer's middle button
<shadeslayer> my touchpad is going crazy
 * shadeslayer doesnt have one
<lunks> dtchen, thank you ;)
<DonaldShimoda> any karmi koala ruin my sound, but it stop in the middle of the update for nvidia packahe
<mauri> russlar: no errors. fdisk -l recognize correctly the partition conteined in it
<DonaldShimoda> so, where i can download a torrnte for the RC/
<shadeslayer> penguin42: synaptic touchpads are jumpy :P
<russlar> mauri: let's keep this in #kubuntu
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Yeh there are a whole load of setting syou can try on them though
<om26er> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10
<shadeslayer> penguin42: yeah,they supposedly support multi touch
<DonaldShimoda> om26er, thanks, no torrent downlaod?
<shadeslayer> DonaldShimoda: theyre on that site
<om26er> DonaldShimoda: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/rc/
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3/+bug/447837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447837 in lm-sensors-3 "asus_atk0110 driver not enabled in kernel configuration by default" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> !torrent | DonaldShimoda : i think
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda : i think: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<DonaldShimoda> theres not for the alternate install
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can somebody tell me when VLC is finally going to be fixed?
<DonaldShimoda> and i need alternate because i use software raid, not supported by standard install :(
<bjv> When i remove my old pata drive & reboot, my OS drive shifts from /dev/sdb to sda
<bjv> rendering my system unbootable
<bjv> dropping me to an initramfs prompt
<bjv> so i need to edit my... grub config, then rebuild the initrd?
<DonaldShimoda> the rc adn the final release are the same rigth? or im wrong
<yermandu> drs305, ping
<om26er> DonaldShimoda: i cannot open this page can u
<om26er> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<drs305> hey yermandu
<bjv> i dont see a /boot/grub/menu.lst   or the right file in /etc/default/grub
<DonaldShimoda> om26er, yes i can
<DonaldShimoda> om26er, but early today i cannot
<om26er> DonaldShimoda: you got torrent
<om26er> ubuntu servers are very slow now a days
<om26er> since  beta i guess
<bjv> any help here?
<DonaldShimoda> om26er, i neede alternat install , the torrents there are the standard install
<bjv> i'd like to be able to boot this machine.
<om26er> any1 using ubuntu moblin remix
<yermandu> i was using grub 0.97 before the install ubuntu
<DonaldShimoda> i'm downloading the alternate iso at full speed, lucky me!
<DonaldShimoda> ;)
<yermandu> and now im using grub2 (ubuntu install for me) drs305
<om26er> and Ubuntu Moblin Remix user
<yermandu> The Problem is i can not boot another distros :(
<DonaldShimoda> om26er, my update fails cause nvidia driver... it install but not sound and some problems
<om26er> but i am getting just 90kb/s
<yermandu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300721/
<Cyberkilla> Hello, could someone direct me to the usplash irc channel, if one exists?
<Cyberkilla> I'm trying to get a bug report noticed, because it's years old and has not been assigned, in spite of it being confirmed and set to medium priority
<DonaldShimoda> om26er, i will try a fresh install, and cross my fingersss
<yermandu> take a look drs305 , see if can help me
<drs305> yermandu: Have you run "sudo update-grub" since you installed it. Sometimes it works AFTER the install.
<Cyberkilla> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/67826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67826 in usplash "Boot starts with: "setting mode nnn x nnn failed"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> anyone whose been able to get a resolution in a tty by adding vga=vgavalue in grub 2?
<om26er> why are there blinkin dots before and after usplash the boot should be clean
<DonaldShimoda> om26er, i find a torrent for the alternate install!
<DonaldShimoda> great!
<yermandu> reboot
<om26er> DonaldShimoda: i was downloading UMR 20091024
<om26er> DonaldShimoda: how many users are in this channel can you see
<Cyberkilla> 383 users
<om26er> great
<om26er> they will increase to a 1000 in a month
<om26er> or even before
<russlar> om26er: nah, once karmic is released, they'll move to #ubuntu
<DonaldShimoda> om26er, in this channel?
<om26er> ya
<DonaldShimoda> om26er, 379
<om26er> russlar: what will happen to jaunty ubuntu-1?
<russlar> that'll be for jaunty then
<om26er> ok
<Cyberkilla> Anybody know how to get bug reports dealt with? I don't know whether anybody is looking at this one...
<Cyberkilla> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/67826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67826 in usplash "Boot starts with: "setting mode nnn x nnn failed"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<russlar> and intrepid wil be teh #dude... upgrade already! chanel
<om26er> empathy is lacking many irc features
<om26er> many
<Cyberkilla> irssi is the best irc client:P
<shadeslayer> om26er: irssi ftw
<om26er> Cyberkilla: empathy comes with karmic ha
 * DanaG uses pidgin with irchelper.
<IdleOne> Cyberkilla: status is confirmed and importance is medium. someone has looked at it
<frybye> om26er: which is no real problem - when "Konversation" is so easy to get + install..?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the first-run wizard in empathy... doesn't even OFFER IRC!
<DanaG> How are livecd users supposed to connect to IRC?  With pidgin, it was easy... start it, and tell it to create an IRC account.
<om26er> i like it that they replcaed pidgin with empathy
<Cyberkilla> IdleOne: Somebody looked at it years ago:P But not recently, it seems.
<DanaG> Empathy sucks for my uses.  Too un-tweakable.  Too many missing features.
<Cyberkilla> IdleOne: It is not assigned to anyone. Shouldn't somebody from usplash dev have picked it up by now? I mean, it's years old! I suspect it is a bit depth issue.
<yermandu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300721/
<IdleOne> Cyberkilla: that is a 8.10 bug
<IdleOne> probably fixed
<zer0x> Where do I Re-enable the grub2 timeout? This is VERY annoying
<lemonade> zer0x: /etc/default/grub
<Cyberkilla> IdleOne: It's not fixed though. There have been several comments added in the past month. I'd post another bug, but it would probably be flagged as a duplicate of this one.
<zer0x> lemonade: is it GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true, to false? or 0?
<zer0x> why they disabled the timer I have no idea!?
<om26er> lucid lynx will include BTRFS as default FS??
<DanaG> I'm glad Ubuntu disabled flat-volumes... the logic is horribly, horribly confusing.
<lemonade> zer0x: for ex. GRUB_TIMEOUT=3
<DanaG> In PulseAudio, that is.
<DanaG> And if it claims to be "like Vista".... well, it's wrong.
<lemonade> remove the comment before it
<zer0x> lemonade: its set to 10 allready! but it does not wait!
<lemonade> does that line have # in the front?
<zer0x> lemonade: nope not commented
<zer0x> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<zer0x> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<zer0x> GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"
<lemonade> ah ok
<lemonade> so comment out that first row
<lemonade> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<lemonade> to #GRUB_HIDDEN...
<om26er> is there any forum official forum about lucid lynx
<lemonade> and then sudo update-grub
<maco> om26er: not yet
<zer0x> lemonade: ok, I'll give that a go, cheers :D
<bjsnider> om26er, no it will not
<bjsnider> ext4
<om26er> bjsnider: even if its stable??
<zer0x> lemonade: oh, could I not set hidden_timeout=0 to 10 instead?
<lemonade> it doesn't matter when you have it commented out
<zer0x> I mean instead of commenting it out :D
<lemonade> dunno :D i have it that way
<zer0x> I don't mind the 10 second wait being hidden :D
<DanaG> 10 is a bit long... I have my (visible menu) timeout set to 4 seconds.
<zer0x> true, less would be fine :D I'll try it now... I am quite annoyed that they disabled the timeout by default!
<zer0x> what if you had issues on your first boot!?
<BluesKaj> where are the splash screen theme files located , I've tried installing several , but only 5 will actaully list in system settings>appearance>splash screen
<zer0x> I am in a bad mood today though.. I should ban myself from human contact :D
<bjsnider> om26er, it will not be stable
<bjsnider> for years
<Pyrometheus> is 10.04 going to contain gnome 3 ?
<russlar> Pyrometheus: probably not
<russlar> Pyrometheus: 10.04 is goign to be LTS
<Cyberkilla> : (
<Pyrometheus> ah
<Pyrometheus> too bad
<Cyberkilla> Is there a usplash channel?
<russlar> and kubuntu 8.04 didn't include kde4, due to its newness
<russlar> well, my upgrade just crashed
<russlar> time to go restore
<tarja> how is the karmic beta?
<Jeruvy> its in RC now :)
<bazhang> tarja, its RC now , see the /topic
<tarja> yeah RC i mean
<xorred> hello
<evelina> here is the place where i should ask for help regarding ubuntu 9.10?
<evelina> :) hello
<aj_444> It is.
<evelina> ok
<evelina> so, i just installed the rc
<tarja> how is it?
<evelina> after an installation of windows 7, updated grub, found the entry for windows
<yermandu> i desist of grubw
<evelina> but
<evelina> when i try to boot in windows
<yermandu> can i remove grub2
<evelina> the grub halts with "GRUB_"
<yermandu> and install grub097
<evelina> black screen
<Pyrometheus> no error msg ?
<evelina> nop
<Pyrometheus> tried windows recovery disk incase its windows?
<aj_444> I'm running the beta of 9.10, and want to upgrade to the RC. How do I do that?
<evelina> is not windows
<xorred> sound problem on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821 - 9.10 RC
<evelina> i tried to recover the system from the dvd
<evelina> it says there are no problems
<evelina> but grub2 can't boot into it
<evelina> it's a fresh install
<xorred> evelina: on the dvd of windows, recovery console, then recover from recovery console
<xorred> open the console and recover the boot record from there
<xorred> don't just use the GUI it doesn't work
<evelina> i don't know very well how to do that on windows...
<xorred> google for restore vista boot record command line
<evelina> ok
<evelina> i'll try
<xorred> bcedit something... I forgot
<evelina> i'll get back to you to tell you the result :)
<evelina> thanks
<BluesKaj> dcdedit'
<BluesKaj> oops bcdedit
<xorred> Now type bootrec.exe and press Enter. This will rebuild the boot configuration data and hopefully fix your problem. You can also run the command with switches to fix just the master boot record (/fixmbr), the boot sector (/fixboot), or rebuild the entire BCD (/rebuildbcd).
<om26er> window border in ubuntu should be flat?
<evelina> ok, super, i'll try that
<evelina> thanks guys
<xorred> evelina, try all 3
<xorred> bootrec.exe, then with /fixboot and with /fixmbr
<xorred> bootrec.exe /fixmbr etc
<xorred> now... if anyone could help me out :)
<om26er> human theme window border whould be flat not round
<om26er> should
<xorred> sound problem on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821 - 9.10 RC
<evelina> going to try it out, i hate windows but i need it for work otherwise i'm ***
<Pyrometheus> you could always run windows inside ubuntu
<xorred> too late
<k5ehx> in 9.04 programs could minimize themselves into a sort of "tray" at the top panel. On upgrading to 9.10 this has disappeared. Where should I start for resolving this?
<Pyrometheus> ah :p
<lfaraone> k5ehx: it's disabled since it's considered bad usability
<om26er> have any1 tried virtualization in aspire one
<lfaraone> k5ehx: which application do you want to change, specifically?
<om26er> which virtualization program is lite
<xorred> aspire one - no virtualization
<xorred> forget it
<k5ehx> lfaraone: several, transmission, calibre
<Noah0504> lemonade: Still around?
<k5ehx> I also have no volume icon, can't figure out how to get that back
<KyleS> ugh, amd64 the bane of my existance :(
<om26er> xorred: i tried it with virtualbox and it booted
<KyleS> Karmic 32 bit boots fine
<lfaraone> k5ehx: well, no idea for those two; I know how to do so in Pidgin
<KyleS> 64 bit won't get past a blinking cursor
<k5ehx> lfaraone: ok, how do you do it in pidgin?
<xorred> om26er: what about speed?
<lfaraone> k5ehx: go to preferences, and set the "show system tray icon:" to "always".
<om26er> xorred: better than windows Xp
<k5ehx> lfaraone: that doesn't work on my pidgin
<k5ehx> I think the problem is that whatever program is responsible for managing those tray icons is missing or broken, but I don't know the name of it
<lfaraone> k5ehx: you're running Version: 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7?
<lfaraone> k5ehx: ah, the notifications applet.
<om26er> lfaraone: indicator applet replace it
<k5ehx> oh, called "notification area". I swear that wasn't there before the reboot. :-)
<lfaraone> k5ehx: right click your task bar, do "add to panel", and select "notifications area"
<k5ehx> thx
<alyssum> Anyone got LDAP working in Karmic?  There was radical changes to the slapd package and no documentation for it.
<yermandu> checkin info (hd0,1) in grub2 is /dev/sda? Question
<lfaraone> yermandu: (hd0,0) usually refers to /dev/sda1, (hd0,1) to /dev/sda2, and so on.
<Dr_Willis> actually if we are refreing to GRUB2 - they have changed that
<Dr_Willis> te drives start at 0. but the partitions start at 1 now.
<yermandu> hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> so  thats somthing to watch out for when doing grub vs grub2 work..
<Dr_Willis> a BIG somthing to watch out for.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<yermandu> Tnx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> sda1 = hd0,1 in grub2
<Dr_Willis> sda1 = hd0,0 in grub1
<yermandu> :)
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yermandu> i need install again then
<Dr_Willis> well you still instsall the grub to the same drive/mbr (hd0) but the partition where it finds the info would be difffernt
<k5ehx> ok, so with the notification issue fixed, the upgrade to the RC went very well
<Dr_Willis> NOTE: The new partition naming convention. Devices start counting from 0 as done previously. sda is designated as "hd0", sdb is "hd1", etc. However the first partition is now designated as sda1. Counting partitions does not start with "0". The fifth partition on sda is sda5).
<Noah0504> Under Karmic, I cannot get GRUB to install on /dev/md0
<xorred> sound problem on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821 - 9.10 RC
<KyleS> Anyone here a live cd guru?
<KyleS> I have a weird issue where the i386 live cd loads perfectly fine, but the amd64 version of it fails epically
<KyleS> It fails in such a way, it gives absolutely 0 output
<lfaraone> KyleS: run the livecd removing "quiet splash" as a parameter
<KyleS> I have
<KyleS> It still gives a blinking cursor
<KyleS> I've tried all manner of 'check boxes' as well
<KyleS> I also tried a suggestion someone gave earlier of adding nosmp acpi=bios
<KyleS> and no dice :(
<neoTheCat> hello.  does anyone know why my dvd and other video playbacks colors are all off?  i am watching a simpson's dvd, and they are all blue.
<lfaraone> KyleS: hm.
<lfaraone> neoTheCat: check your cable connections? :P
<KyleS> lfaraone, exactly :(  I've never come across this before
<neoTheCat> lfaraone: monitor cable?
<alyssum> xorred: can you run "arecord -l" and then take the name from that output to run "asoundconf set-default-card <name of device>"
<penguin42> sounds like a break in your red and/or grean cables
<penguin42> green even
<lfaraone> KyleS: file a bug against linux, I guess.
<xorred> arecord: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<KyleS> I'm reburning the amd64 cd
<KyleS> I'm going to try one more time
<KyleS> desperation measure :)
<neoTheCat> penguin42: monitors are fine.  it's only during any kind of video playback.  in the window itself.
<tgpraveen> KyleS: sure your system supports 64 bit?
<xorred> alyssum: arecord: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<lfaraone> KyleS: also, try verifying the CD too;
<Dr_Willis> KyleS:  why not just make a bootable usb flash drive?
<fcuk112> anyone had problems with crackling noise from their x-fi?
<KyleS> Linux kyle-compy 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> :) i never burn cd;s any more
<Jork> Hello
<KyleS> Dr_Willis, problem is that the x86 works fine
<penguin42> neoTheCat: Hmm OK, then you have a bug I guess - it's not impossible; the colour decompression acceleration some video cards profvide could be screwed up
<Jork> I had two problems in karmic
<Dr_Willis> fcuk112:  crackling while it plays sound? or just a popping every so often?
<BluesKaj> xorred, arecord  -L
<Dr_Willis> KyleS:    I made a grub2 usb flash drive that can boot the iso files directly. :) i can have both isos on a single flash drive
<xorred> BluesKaj: nothing
<Jork> first is Xorg problem with saving screen resolution
<xorred> no output
<KyleS> nice
<neoTheCat> it was fine in 9.04, it didn't cause a problem until karma
<KyleS> I was going to make a flash drive...but no usb stick :)
<KyleS> the one I do have doesn't support that >_>
<Dr_Willis> KyleS:  yep. and all i got to do to upgrade the iso. is copy the new one to the stick
<KyleS> effing radio shack
<Jork> and second is with awn-manager. It won't start and gives me an following error ubuntu+1
<xorred> http://etherpad.com/hEAne2bRwX
<alyssum> xorred: i thought you said in your forum post that alsa recognizes the HDA-Intel card?
<lfaraone> KyleS: you can also use UNetbootin, by the way.
<fcuk112> Dr_Willis: crackling when push the volume up.
<Jork> and second is with awn-manager. It won't start and gives me an following error http://pastebin.com/m64f6eacd
<xorred> alsa recognizeD :) in 9.04
<lfaraone> Jork: what language is that, exactly?
<shadeslayer> hehe : http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/depth_of_field/ : is killing every browser
<lfaraone> "glib.GError: Tip ne ustreza: Za klju&#269; int pri&#269;akoval `float' dobil `/apps/avant-window-navigator/bar/bar_angle'"
<BluesKaj> xorred, lspci | grep audio
<KyleS> tgpraveen, I've been using 64 bit exclusively for nearly a year.
<Jork> lfaraone: slovenian
<Dr_Willis> fcuk112:  you mean it crackles as you are adjusting the sound.. or only at high volume?
<xorred> that's in the forum post BluesKaj
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821
<fcuk112> Dr_Willis: only at high volume.
<Jork> I setup it to english
<Jork> just a moment
<lfaraone> Jork: well, does it start if you run awn as a new user?
<alyssum> xorred: oh, all that alsa output is 9.04...well then, i'm stumped too
<Jork> I don't know. How can I do that?
<lfaraone> Jork: well, click on your name in the upper right hand corner and select "guest user"
<lfaraone> (corner of the screen)
<BluesKaj> xorred,  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<shadeslayer> yet konqueror handles it fine 0.o.... even firefox cried when i supplied that link :P
<fcuk112> Dr_Willis: it pops once in a while as well.
<fcuk112> lol
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | xorred
<ubottu> xorred: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<lfaraone> shadeslayer: that's not really a bug in Ubuntu, now is it.
<shadeslayer> lfaraone: no,more like a bug in rekonq and firefox
<alyssum> xorred: does audio work with the Karmic live cd?
<Jork> If  use as guest user awn-manager starts normaly
<scott_ino2> i really hate comcast.. sorry just a quick rant
<shadeslayer> lfaraone: im amazed how konqueror cannot handle gmail but can handle that!
<Dr_Willis> fcuk112:  if it pops after being quiet for a while , right befor a sound is going to play. thats the sleep setting for th sound card/drivers that  basically turn off the sound card after so much time of inactivity. no idea on the other issue
 * yermandu hates grub2
<Dr_Willis> Cool.. the 'SystemRescueCD' support being booted via ISO from GRUB2 also :)
<shadeslayer> yermandu: yeah same here
<lfaraone> Jork: well, that means it's probably a issue with the AWN configuration you're using.
<Jork> lfaraone: How can I change that?
<yermandu> shadeslayer, how is your trouble?
<lfaraone> Jork: " gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/avant-window-navigator" will delete all your AWN configuration.
<alyssum> BTW, I'm still looking for help on LDAP in Karmic... surely someone is running it?
<lfaraone> (according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755467 )
<xorred> alyssum: Didn't try...
<shadeslayer> yermandu: cant get it to accept a vga res,small issue though,whats your grudge?
<xorred> don't have a cd burner
<lfaraone> alyssum: if so, they seem to be elsewhere.
<evelina> ok, i'm back with good news, that worked, xorred :)
<xorred> hehe good
<lfaraone> alyssum: I'm still running my LDAP setup on 8.04, taking no chances.
<Jork> cool lfaraone
<evelina> thanks a lot guys, ubuntu's comunity is the best :)
<Jork> thnx
<Jork> It works now
<xorred> BluesKaj: thanks! I'll try that link
<lfaraone> Jork: glad to be able to help.
<yermandu> i can note load my other distro
<yermandu> shadeslayer,
<alyssum> lfaraone: very smart.  best wait until karmic+1 before LDAP will be sorted out.  but unfortunately i don't have as much flexibility.
<shadeslayer> yermandu: which one?
<Jork> lfaraone: just one more thing. Is it possible to setup curve dock in awn like os-x uses ?
<Khodok> Hi guys... I need some help after updating to karmic. The problem is that every package I install after updating is listed under "Installed (manual)" in synaptic. When I click Package -> Automatically installed, it becomes "Installed (local or obsolete)". I nearly ruined my whole system now by accidentally clearing obsolete packages from ubuntu-tweak :(
<shadeslayer> Jork: yep
<lfaraone> Jork: Unfortunately, I don't really use awn.
<shadeslayer> Jork: see the trasher applet
<yermandu> ubuntu install grub, he maps my other distro, (mandriva, gentoo, others), but i can boot only ubuntu
<shadeslayer> yermandu: hmm.. did you try installing grub from the other distro and see if it boots ubuntu?
<lfaraone> Khodok: we can't really support those kind of third party modifications.
<shadeslayer> Jork: add the trasher applet to the dock and in the settings of the applet change them to curve
<yermandu> my other distros uses grub0.97 shadeslayer
<lfaraone> !automatix | Khodok # see this for something similar; they tend to break your system in subtle ways
<ubottu> Khodok # see this for something similar; they tend to break your system in subtle ways: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Jork> shadeslayer_ you mean trash applet?
<Dr_Willis> yermandu:  you will need to customuize the grub menu.lst to boot the other disrtos.  i not sure that  the ubuntu grub tools will auto-detect/setup other disrtos.
<xorred> BluesKaj: how do I open ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz?
<xorred> can't tar -xzvf it
<Dr_Willis> yermandu:   You could 'chain' load the other grubs. or hand edit  one menu.lst for one disrto to handle all of grub.
<Khodok> lfaraone, I know, but it's not about ubuntu-tweak, the problem is that new packages are marked as "manually installed". I updated through update-manager -d
<lfaraone> Dr_Willis: it should; if it doesn't, that's a bug.
<shadeslayer> Jork: no its called the trasher applet... afaik
<yermandu> Dr_Willis, this sound good
<lfaraone> Khodok: Update-manager disabled your third party sources
<Dr_Willis> lfaraone:  Ive only had it see other ubuntu disrtos..  ive never tried it with other installed disrtos
<Dr_Willis> lfaraone:  and given the varity of other disrtos out there.. i would be amazed if it could do them all.
<yermandu> Can u help to do this Dr_Willis ?
<lfaraone> Khodok: if you want to continue using them, you'll have to enable them via the Software Sources dialog.
<lfaraone> Dr_Willis: yes, but. Ideally we'd support everything under the sun; if there's a case where it isn't autodetected it should be reported.
<shadeslayer> Jork: http://wiki.awn-project.org/Stacks_Applet
<Dr_Willis> yermandu:  You basicially need to learn grub and grub2.  and then  figure it out..  personally i suggest sticking with ONE distro and testing others inside virtualbox if you want to play with them.
<BluesKaj> xorred, tar -xvzf filename
<xorred> actually it shold have been gzip -d
<xorred> it's not a tar archive :)
<Dr_Willis> keeping each disrto on its own seperate hard drive would make things a lot easier also. :)
<xorred> gz tab tab... gzip -h :)
<Khodok> lfaraone, thanks, I'll try that... It just seemed to affect too many packages
<lfaraone> xorred: gunzip filename.zip
<BluesKaj> it's just a text file
<yermandu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300721/
<xorred> BluesKaj: the link with the troubleshooting didn't help I can't find my model in the docs..
<alyssum> xorred: check out the bug report.  may be workaround for you near the bottom https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/418627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418627 in alsa-driver "[Regression] No sound in Karmic (HDA Intel ICH6 & Realtek ALC260)" [Medium,New]
<Dr_Willis> you use unzip for .zip not gunzip
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, thx for the unp tip
<Khodok> lfaraone, I just checked it again, all new packages that I install from default karmic repos are listed as "manually installed"
<DanaG> !info dtrx
<Khodok> It's not because of third party repos
<ubottu> dtrx (source: dtrx): intelligently extract multiple archive types. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 132 kB
<DanaG> handy for dealing with archives that expand all to current directory.
<lfaraone> Khodok: do you have the normal repos enabled in the sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  yea. i use that all the time. its so overlooked
<BluesKaj> I'm wondering, can the older numbered linux image rt patches be deleted from the the grub menu ?
<yermandu> and about grub legacy?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, in place of tar -xzvf command or ?
<lfaraone> BluesKaj: sure.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i try it on everything :)
<BluesKaj> lfaraone, all except the latest rt ?
<lfaraone> BluesKaj: sure, but theres no real reason to.
<ToxinPowe> Anyone can tell me how install chrome in Karmic?
<BluesKaj> lfaraone, it's cluttering  up my boot menu , I want to see the W7 partition in the list
<lfaraone> BluesKaj: okay then.
<BluesKaj> !chrome | ToxinPowe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<BluesKaj> !chromium-browser | ToxinPowe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Khodok> ToxinPowe, it's in third party repos
<ToxinPowe> thx
<Khodok> ToxinPowe, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ToxinPowe> ok ;)
<ssn> how do I disable gdm from startup in karmic?
<ssn> the usual update-rc.d does not work
<Khodok> lfaraone, all default repos seem to be in order
<Khodok> lfaraone, packages install from them
<JackD> ssn: use the server iso ?)
<lfaraone> Khodok: odd, no idea.
<Enlik> lol
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  it uses upstart. its controlled by /etc/init now
<ssn> Dr_Willis: so how do i disable it
<ssn> I know how to stop it
<Dr_Willis> delete the proper file from /etc/init
<Dr_Willis> LOOK in the directory
<ssn> Dr_Willis: but if i remove the init script, how do i start it when i need it?
<Dr_Willis> sudo gdm   is one way
<ssn> with init.d?
<Dr_Willis> or try the init.d way
<Dr_Willis> or just use 'startx'
<ssn> the init dir contains just gdm.conf
<Jon5000> anyone know why citrix receiver 11 will not let me save a connection I have created?
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  yes.. and thats the init file now that starts gdm
<Dr_Willis> it defines what run levels it starts on an dothe rthings
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ssn> Dr_Willis: thx
<Dr_Willis> most services are being moved to upstart /etc/init 'scripts'
<BluesKaj> ssn ,usually you can stsrt a script in the cli , nameofscript start
<Dr_Willis> the things in init are not really 'scripts' however.
<BluesKaj> links to rc.d
<JackD> i have deleted files in rcS.d for gdm and it still starts with upstart ;)
<localnnuser__> kde vs gnome
<ssn> also, nm-applet disappeared. I have no idea how to start the NetworkManager applet without sudo or being root
<Dr_Willis> localnnuser__:  tomatoe vs tomato.
<localnnuser__> hehehe
 * thiebaude tomato
<localnnuser__> tomatoe
<BluesKaj> tomahto vs tomaeto :)
<Dr_Willis> Potatoe
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, french fries
<localnnuser__> niiiiiiiiiice jub ubuntu developers........ im loving karmic
<localnnuser__> *job
<tgpraveen> !spellings
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spellings
<tgpraveen> !info enchant
<ubottu> Package enchant does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> !info hunspell
<ubottu> hunspell (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (program). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.8-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 69 kB, installed size 176 kB
<localnnuser__> is symphony gonna be available for karmic?
<lfaraone> !info symphony | localnnuser__
<ubottu> localnnuser__: Package symphony does not exist in karmic
<jimpop> localnnuser__, debs are available from IBM
<thiebaude> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<localnnuser__> thanks jimpop
<localnnuser__> oh one more thing, which is the best web browser for kde?
<localnnuser__> i mean qt web browser
<ausimage> Hello... I am looking for help in solving gphoto mount situation in Karmic... which makes it unsuable for my kodak dx7590 camera :/
<jdahm> I had to convert my partition format to GUID, so I ended up uninstalling everything.  Now when I try to install, I get the error "attempt to mount /dev/sda2 to /boot failed".  Is this maybe a scratched cd/bad burn?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how many 'qt' web browsers are out there...
<Dr_Willis> Opera uses qt dont it. :)
<ausimage> I am interested in how gphoto handles things in karmic... so I can fix it...
<xorred> BluesKaj: seems I am affected by the audio bug too
<xorred> but my card is a bit different - not 1260, but 1200
<ausimage> I think the issue lies with the fact that I have an extra flash card in the camera...
<localnnuser__> i dont like opera at all quite big web browser, aint fast and its completly un-usable with laptops because of touchpad...
<ausimage> The situation seems to be ignored on LP... as my Jaunty bug was not touched :/
<jetsaredim> anyone here use vuze/azureus?
<David-T> jetsaredim: sometimes...
<jetsaredim> i cannot seem to get it working on 9.10
<David-T> hmm, the package works fine for me...
<ausimage> but now it is much worse.... whereas before I could still get communication... now it seems it is very miss or hit :/
<David-T> although if you've got eclipse installed that could cause difficulties getting the package to install
<jetsaredim> David-T: it fires up, but when I attempt to open a torrent it just hangs
<David-T> hm
<BluesKaj> xorred, sorry but I'm not realy well versed about intel probs
<ausimage> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gphotofs/+bug/381531 <== is the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381531 in gphotofs "Unable to mount Kodak Co. DX7590" [Undecided,New]
<David-T> jetsaredim: which jdk are you using? (what does ls -l /etc/alternatives/java point to?)
<jetsaredim> David-T: I tried with both openjdk and sun-java
<David-T> ah, ok. I'm running openjkd with no problems
<David-T> jdk, even
<thiebaude> David-T, sun-java6-jre
<raindog> Ran latest updates today, one of my partitions won't mount.  fsck.ext3 is running, checking it for errors i presume.  Is there a way that I can monitor the status/output of this operation?
<jetsaredim> yea I've tried with both and have the same issue
<David-T> other than deleting your ~/.azureus folder to see if that helps, i don't have many ideas.
<jetsaredim> David-T: yea did that too
<jdahm> wow well thats a bug
<Bluey> i am getting this annoy messages in the log - every 5 minutes - what the hell does it mean?  Oct 24 11:43:40 Homer kernel: [47071.114100] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<David-T> Bluey: http://lwn.net/Articles/14294/ it's normal.
<jimpop> normal like a hooker hanging around outside your house at dawn?
<Bluey> David-T: to techinicl for me  I'll take your word on it - thanks
<mac_v> language | jimpop:
<jimpop> lol
<mac_v> !language | jimpop:
<jimpop> hooker isn't a bad word
<ubottu> jimpop:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jimpop> i just wish that more time went into improving karmic than writing neat little irc bots
<LogicalDash> I am using Netbook Remix. When I open EMACS, the minibuffer does not show. I can make it show by unmaximizing the window, and when I maximize it again the minibuffer's still visible. I really want it to be visible whenever I open EMACS though.
<arand_> What is the real upgradeable package associated with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-basicmethods ??
<David-T> jimpop: you're free to divide your time between improving karmic, writing neat little irc bots, and ineffectually moaning as you wish...
<jimpop> obviously i choose moaning.  but I could also choose OSX
<jimpop> the real issue is what does the moaning get ignored along with the bugs, or does the borg moveon with established release dates
<nzze> hi i always get an Hash Sum mismatch while upgrading to 9.10
<nzze> some ideas?
<Dr_Willis> try a differnt server.
<jimpop> nzze: upgrading via CD or how?
<Dr_Willis> theres been some others mention some hash issues
<Dr_Willis> I think some pacjages dident get updated right on all servers
<nzze> iam just using do-release-upgrade -d, how can i change server
<ktwo> hi, if i now install the RC iso of 9.10 can i update to final status easily when the final comes out // would it be better to reinstall the final ?
<nzze> change sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> ktwo:  thats a  yes. You can.
<Dr_Willis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..wha twas thast other factoid...
<Dr_Willis>  rc -> upgrades to final
<tgpraveen> !RC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RC
<webbb82> ok so you know if you highlight some text then goto where you want to paste the text and do the middle click it will automaticly paste the text you highlighted  but i dont have a middle mouse so i have to use the first and last mouse button at the same time to do a "middle click" is there anyway to change what mouse button to use?
<dholbert> Does anyone know if enrypted swap still breaks hibernation in Karmic?
<BluesKaj> !schedule | tgpraveen
<ubottu> tgpraveen: A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<traskbryant> Anyone have a fix for installing prism? (missing dep: xulrunner-1.9.1-dom-inspector)
<xrandr> so in 4 days, 9.10 is going to be released,right?
<jimpop> yep
<jimpop> apparently so
<arand_> Has the making of daily-live images stopped by now?
<BluesKaj> xrandr, 5 days
<arand_> Blargh, I want to test a new patch in the installer, which I seem to need a prebuild iso for... bleh
<benste> which package contains the IWL3945 wireless driver -> I want to file a bug
<nzze> i cant fix the Hash Sum mismatch, not even by changing mirrors
<silentnights> hi All, I try to build wifi driver but it fails and give me this error: No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<silentnights> the problem is that I have kernel source in /usr/src and extracted
<silentnights> Also linked to /usr/src/linux
<maco> why are there only kubuntu rc dvd images, no cd images?
<silentnights> I don't know why he gets into the kernel header instead of kernel source
<lfaraone> dholbert: yes, which is an innate property of encrypted swap.
<dholbert> lfaraone, what do you mean?
<benste1> lfaraone: you're not talking about encrypted swap error on bootup ?
<dholbert> lfaraone, you mean encrypted swap by definition breaks hibernate?
<lfaraone> dholbert: yes, if your swap is encrypted with a random key each time you boot, it defeats the purpose to save the key to disk,
<penguin42> can't it be a passworded key rather than random?
<lfaraone> benste1: no, I'm not.
<dholbert> lfaraone, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/jaunty-encrypted-home-directories.html says that they were trying to fix that for karmic
<dholbert> lfaraone, quoting that page: "In either case, however, you will not be able to hibernate your system (but suspend will continue to work just fine). It is for this reason that the option is hidden in the default installation. We're trying to fix the swap issues for Karmic."
<dholbert> lfaraone, see also https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-karmic-encrypted-swap-as-an-option
<arand_> maco: might be a "bug", as usual, bad that it's on the rc though..
<benste1> lfaraone: just thought cause I've had seom problems with it yesterday which has been patched only to disable encrpted swap - and no one knew against which package a bug should be filed http://benste.blogspot.com/2009/10/problems-in-karmic-due-to-use-of.html
<dholbert> lfaraone, (the end of the summary there says "The primary development item around this specification will be ensuring that hibernate-to-disk and resume-from-hibernate continue to operate as expected.")
<benste1> @all does someone know which package contains the by default installed Intel Wireless drivers ?
<lfaraone> dholbert: well, it doens't seem to have been implemented.
<maco> benste1: the kernel
<lfaraone> dholbert: anyway, it does defeat the security benefits of encrypted swap to hibernate your machine.
<dholbert> lfaraone, I'm not sure, though.  it says " Milestone target: karmic-alpha-5"
<dholbert> lfaraone, I understand that
<maco> benste1: package name is "linux"
<benste1> lol
<benste1> I'll do
<dholbert> lfaraone, My question is, if I hibernate, will I be able to turn on my machine and not have it asplode?
<maco> dholbert: that means they wanted to do it at alpha 5. doesnt mean anyone got a chance to do it
<arand_> partman-basicmethods is part of the installer (udeb package), and I want to test a recent patch for it, can anyone hint me how?
<lfaraone> benste1: I get that too, you just have to wait for it to pass
<lfaraone> dholbert: no idea. try it out.
<maco> arand_: you want to patch the package and rebuild it?
<lfaraone> dholbert: the disk will be unmounted cleanly, at least.
<benste1> lfaraone: I know but it slows down system boot, you already have my link on how to deactivate it, be aware that this may be a security risk if you're working in an serious environoment
<dholbert> lfaraone, well, if my swap isn't being utilized (which it might not be, since I have plenty of RAM), it might work sometimes and not others
<arand_> maco: It's a compnent of the installer, which seems to make things more complicated
<maco> arand_: youd probably have to rebuild the iso...
<lfaraone> benste1: which is why I don't care to disable it. The "fix" for your bug would be to tell the kernel/loader to wait a bit longer for cryptswap to mount.
<arand_> maco: "Warning: This package is intended for the use in building debian-installer images only. Do not install it on a normal Ubuntu system."
<mzz> dholbert: last time I tried hibernate with encrypted swap it didn't resume, it just did a regular boot (with the implied fsck run etc)
<arand_> maco: I was afraid of that...
<mzz> which makes sense
<benste1> lfaraone: could you file a bug that this may be solved ?
<silentnights> Can anyone help me with my wifi driver problem??
<silentnights> I can compile it but can't install it :(
<mzz> I'm pretty sure what's happening is it writes the image to the encrypted device, and when you reboot there's no way for it to mount that device, because the key used is random
<DonaldShimoda> ok, there we go, i will try a fresh install qith the alternate cd
<webbb82> this mite be a dumb question but where do i find the GNOME Control Center
<Strogg_> i'm having at every boot a message on xsplash : wainting for mapper/cryptswap1 to mount, is there anyway to slow down ubuntu startup ? :)
<lfaraone> benste1: run "ubuntu-bug linux" and describe your usecase in the report.
<DonaldShimoda> the upograde ruin my system...
<DonaldShimoda> see you later friends
<DonaldShimoda> if all go fine... he
<lfaraone> Strogg_: it *is* slowing down, hence the waiting.
<benste1> lfaraone: I know how to file a bug - that's the only thing i did the last 3 days :-)
<lfaraone> Strogg_: it's not a problem, just wait for it to go away
<benste1> lfaraone: but I've already changed it so if you'd be so kind to report it and subscribe me as well - and you already know what to do - I didn't
<mzz> Strogg_: I suspect you're just getting that because it takes a while, and there's no reliable way for the boot system to detect if it's going to finish in a bit or if it got stuck
<Strogg_>  i dindt find a bug submited, having that on my eee since kernel -14
<silentnights> I am getting this error with make install : No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<BluesKaj> silentnights, which wifi card ?
<silentnights> rtl8172
<skiwithpete> guys, I'm having some crazy problems with 9.10RC
<benste1> mzz: did you read - concerning my yesterday cryptswap error lfaraone knews the reason - do you remeber the other one hanging arround with that problem ?
<skiwithpete> web addresses are all messed up
<silentnights> BluesKaj: I got the driver from here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401126 in linux "Realtek RTL8192SE WLAN Card Fails to work on Medion Akoya E1312 Netbook" [Undecided,New]
<mzz> benste1: so was it actually an *error*?
<skiwithpete> so earlier today I had problems connecting to Firefox's add-on engine
<mzz> benste1: I lost track of what was going on halfway through
<skiwithpete> and I had problems with connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<silentnights> BluesKaj: When I could not get it to work ini ubuntu i tried it on another distro running same kernel version and it worked
<benste1> mzz: lfaraone told that kernel needs to be patched to wait longer for cryptswap
<silentnights> it always fail when i do make install on ubuntu
<mzz> benste1: err, what?
<Strogg_> mzz, the system looks like to wait for the partition to be mounted, and show the message, but i can't find the message in dmesg or syslog, is there a new logfile where i can find this message ?
<silentnights> complains about file which should be in kernel source.
<skiwithpete> I switched to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> silentnights, is the driver a windows.exe file that needs ndiswrapper,if so check this tutorial http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide/
<lfaraone> benste1: well, not exactly.
<skiwithpete> and it started working.  Now
<mzz> Strogg_: I have no idea. I haven't seen this message (it didn't exist when I disabled cryptswap)
<benste1> lfaraone: so try again that mzz: and I understand :-)
<skiwithpete> Now I type in webaddresses into FF and it takes me weird places
<lfaraone> mzz: it's not an error, just a "This isn't mounted yet. Waiting for it to mount, press esc to cancel" message.
<mzz> Strogg_: still, from the sounds of it it's just a status message and can be completely ignored
<silentnights> no the driver is a linux driver
<mzz> yeah, that
<skiwithpete> senschirp.ca takes me to google.ca
<skiwithpete> what the hell am I meant to do?
<mzz> lfaraone: someone (probably benste1) had me confused earlier and I thought it got stuck there forever
<benste1> lfaraone: but it's a bug isn't it ?
<mzz> benste1: probably not, if it's not getting stuck forever
<silentnights> I can't use ndiswrapper cause there is no xp x64 driver version for this card
<skiwithpete> anyone had similar problems?
<lfaraone> benste1: well, there are a few things we can do. A) increase the wait time, B) change the message to something more user-friendly, C) something-else
<mzz> benste1: afaict the only bug is that it'd be nice if it went faster
<lfaraone> mzz: if anything, it should be a string fix.
<silentnights> I tried to do make install when i boot from live cd and it work !!
<mzz> lfaraone: I don't see what's wrong with the string
<lfaraone> maco: would this be a bug against linux or cryptsetup?
<silentnights> It should be something about the ubuntu installation on hard disk, should not it?
<mzz> lfaraone: I was just assuming people wouldn't complain unless that string was visible for a long time
<lfaraone> mzz: It's causing people to be confused.
<silentnights> I tried reinstalling it and got same problem
<skiwithpete> I typed this in earlier " echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<skiwithpete> " and it made it work for a while... but its not working again
<mzz> meh
<lfaraone> mzz: well, it appears on my computer for less than 5 seconds
 * mzz suggests patching the people, not the string
<benste1> lfaraone: you knwo what to do, why can't you at least post it with the tech detail we need? - I don't know what it is about
<silentnights> BluesKaj: Sorry if am noisy.
<mzz> benste1: afaict it's simply informing you what the system's doing. Think splash screen.
<skiwithpete> is there a way to refresh nameservers?
<lfaraone> benste1: or when Windows XP is "preparing your desktop"
<mzz> benste1: so imho the only oddity is that setting up swap is slow enough to trigger that message and/or the timeout's short enough
<benste1> mzz: lfaraone I think for normal users this is very confusing and looks like an serious error
<mzz> benste1: how is "waiting for something" a serious error, unless it does it for more than a few seconds?
<hat0> hi all - question about installing the rc.  if i install the rc now, will it be able to update itself to the final release in a week without problems?
<lfaraone> mzz: well, key generation probably takes some time.
<lfaraone> mzz: the best thing to do would be to mount the swap asynchronously.
<mzz> benste1: again: when I tried to debug your startup earlier I was assuming this took much longer (think minutes)
<benste1> mzz: for me everything which comes up multiple times is loking as a serious warning
<lfaraone> mzz: that too; it does display on the screen three or so times.
<mzz> if it's seconds imho it's a complete nonissue, but I'm not stopping you from filing a polish bug
<pac1> how do I access the karmic repository?
<skiwithpete> anyone?
<benste1> lfaraone: more than 5
<skiwithpete> pac1, ?
<lfaraone> pac1: are you running karmic already?
<lfaraone> pac1: or are you trying to upgrade from jaunty?
<mzz> lfaraone: I'm guessing swap isn't mounted asynchronously because it has to check for a resume image before it can mount other partitions
<xorred> so, after upgrading to 9.10 I am still with kernel 2.6.28-15 (server) - how do I install the default kernel in 9.10 and still keep my 6 gigs of ram available?
<lfaraone> mzz: but I thought we already decided that cryptswap doesn't support suspend-resume
<mzz> lfaraone: it would appear that with the current encrypted swap setup you'll never actually find a resume image is swap is encrypted, but I don't think the boot system knows that
<pac1> no I just need one of the packages  from karmic
<lfaraone> mzz: this is happening after the early boot.
<pac1> sqashfs-tools
<skiwithpete> pac1 and youre in uk?
<mzz> meh.
<lfaraone> pac1: that's generally a bad idea, but search through http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=squashfs-tools&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<mzz> I'll leave it to the people who still use encrypted swap and are annoyed by this to debug it, frankly I've lost interest
<lfaraone> mzz: the "checking for resume image" happens much earlier.
<skiwithpete> pac1 and youre in uk?
 * benste1 is very conused that a warning which appears multiple time should be ok cause of slow hardware
<zniavre> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
 * mzz groans
<mzz> benste1: iirc it was added because in some circumstances a mount or fsck can take a significant amount of time, and people were assuming the system had locked up
<Strogg_> mzz, can we use the system without swap file ?
<pac1> skiwithpete: no usa
<Heikki123> Strogg_: yes
<Heikki123> but some features such as hibernate will not work (if i'm right)
<mzz> Strogg_: sure, but usually there's no point (swap normally doesn't hurt and sometimes helps)
<skiwithpete> ok, are you able to ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<pac1> 1:3 vs 1:4.0
<mzz> Strogg_: a bit of swap is usually a good idea, although imho more than about a GiB is pointless, since if all that's used the system's unusable anyway.
<benste1> mzz: so it woun't hurt if I revert the things from yesterday
<mzz> Strogg_: well, more than about a GiB or 3/4 or so of your ram, whichever is more.
<rigodeni> ok when plug in my MP3 player its not automatically mounted (not shown in Nautilus), what do i do?
<mzz> benste1: as I was trying to explain at that time: I was mainly curious to see if your system would boot noticably faster without encrypted swap
<webbb82>  i installed picasa but no matter what i do it wont run   i dont get a error or anything it just doesnt run  if i try threw the terminal nothing happens what should i do
<benste1> mzz possibly seconds :)_
<mzz> benste1: when we first started talking I was assuming your system wasn't booting in a reasonable time. It was only about the time I got your bootchart image that I realised it was booting pretty much normally and the problem was just cosmetic.
<arand_> rigodeni: have you tried mounting using the comand line?
<silentnights> is the rc release different than the beta?
<pac1> actually I think i have it.  I did an add in synaptic and deduced http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main
<pac1> That got me squashfs 4:0
<benste1> mzz I'm sry that I didn't say earlier - the overall karmic boot speed is slower so I first thought this error might be realted to it, but I know lucid will try to fix it
<rigodeni> arand_: no
<mzz> I'd like it if hibernate still worked, probably through asking for my login password or a special one I enter when suspending on resume, but I can imagine that's a bit tricky to implement
<rigodeni> arand_: not sure how
<mzz> not impossible, just lots of components that need to work together to make that happen
<Strogg_> mzz, do the system need swap on boot ? when we use the crypted home folde this should not slow down the boot ?
 * mzz groans
<eitreach_> Am I just missing something, or has mouse gestures been removed from Compiz?
<rigodeni> arand_: i shouldnt have to, on 9.04 it mounted automatically
<mzz> I distinctly recall saying something about this a few minutes ago
<mzz> < mzz> I'll leave it to the people who still use encrypted swap and are annoyed by this to debug it, frankly I've lost interest
<mzz> get back to me when resume from hibernate works with encrypted swap
<arand_> rigodeni: true, but in finding the problem, it might be worth checking what works and what doesn't
<rigodeni> arand_: im willing to try
<Pelo> how is the RC doing ?
<jemark> ok here
<arand_> rigodeni: first, use the command "lsusb" and make sure the usb device shows up there.
<arand_> rigodeni: then create a directory in your home: "mkdir ~/usbmount"
 * benste1 thanks mzz and lfaraone explaining ones again https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/459985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459985 in linux "cryptswap timeout on bootup is too small" [Undecided,New]
<rigodeni> arand_: k, made directory, it does show up "Bus 002 Device 013: ID 0781:7434 SanDisk Corp."
<arand_> rigodeni: then find out what device name the usb is: "sudo fdisk -l" this will list partitions, if you only have one harddrive, the usb will probably be the second letter, like /dev/sdb with a single partition /dev/sdb1 ??
<Heikki123> rigodeni: and arand_: dmesg also shows the device name
<Heikki123> [108771.347711] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 7831552 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)
<rigodeni> arand_: here is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/300813/ i have 2 HDDs
<rigodeni> arand_: in Gparted i noticed it doesnt show my MP3 player either
<arand_> rigodeni: that might be the problem right there...
<rigodeni> arand_: yes thats what i suspected
<rigodeni> arand_: was surprised Gparted didnt see it
<rigodeni> arand_: this is a big problem for me, i need to be able to manage my music on there... may have to put windows back on now
<pac1> apt-get install system-config-lvm does not seem to find anything.
<arand_> rigodeni: Yea, temporary solution would be to boot a 9.04 livecd..
<philsf> I have no sound. It appears karmic does not have a driver for my sound card, since there's no hardware detected in the mixer GUI. how can I debug this? I have an intel soundcard, and module snd_hda_intel is loaded. sound output worked fine in jaunty
<rigodeni> arand_: is this a known problem with karmic?
<frederic_> I installed 9.10 UNR on a eeepc. Wired connection works just fine. WIFi does not connect: ping works, but browser does not work and system update cannot connect. Any hint?
<rigodeni> arand_: strange, because it mounts my USB thumb drive fine
<Strogg_> any problem to upgrade sytem ?, it takes ages to generate grub file :/
<arand_> rigodeni: Heikki123's suggestion might be worth a try, plug in the usb and the run "dmesg" and see what kind of erros, if any, it prints.
<rigodeni> arand_: and my MP3 player operates as a thumb drive basically
<arand_> rigodeni: first time I've heard of it.
<rigodeni> arand_: that dmesg command output is massive
<rigodeni> arand_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300818/
<arand_> rigodeni: yea, but it should only be the last 20 or so lines which are relevant to the usb-plugin-event
<dtchen> philsf: please use ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<dtchen> philsf: then, tell me the bug number
<philsf> dtchen, ok, thanks
<Strogg_> any ideas how much time it takes to generate  grub.cfg ?
<Strogg_> taking 10 to 15 minutes is normal ?
<dtchen> Strogg_: definitely not.
<pac1> Where does the config file for Software Sources live?
<rigodeni> arand_: hmm i dont think i see anything unusual there, except maybe "Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<rigodeni> [ 1974.919858] Info fld=0x1c
<rigodeni> [ 1974.919858] sr 7:0:1:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range
<rigodeni> [ 1974.919861] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 112"
<Strogg_> something i can do to check why it take so much time, and why system upgrade does it twice ?
<guntbert> pac1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<rigodeni> arand_: oops
<arand_> rigodeni: the [ 3607.240467] usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13 is something I don't get in my dmesg with a usb, as well as the [ 3607.832693] scsi 15:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<rigodeni> i have no idea what it means
<rigodeni> maybe they will release an update by the time the full release is out that will fix it?
<philsf> dtchen, Bug #459997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459997 in alsa-driver "no sound outputafter karmic upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459997
<pac1> is there a command to reload my sources, without running symantic in the gui
<Strogg_> is there a way to see what application is using the hard_drive ?
<philsf> btw, these new apport hooks are nice, good work
<dupondje> pac1: how you mean ?
<ktwo> hi, do you know why some software isnt in the packet manager on 9.10, for example i am trying to install aircrack-ng but the package isnt there
<ktwo> do i have to add some older repo? if yes - which one
<traskbryant> Anyone know a fix for installing plasma in 9.10?
<dupondje> ktwo: aircrack is still in repo's
<ktwo> hm i cant find it for some reason on 9.10, i ticked all of them
<dupondje> ktwo: in universe
<arand_> rigodeni: and the things you pointed at might also be a clue... to be honest, I'm not really sure either... At this point a bug report would probably be in order...
<pac1> I'm in a chroot and need to get something from universe.  I uncommented the universe repository in /etc/apt/sources.list  and did apt-get install system-config-lvm.  package not found.
<Strogg_> pac1, apt-get update
<dupondje> pac1: why did you uncomment it then ?
<dupondje> ah nvm :p
<dupondje> aptitude update ;)
<pac1> if its commented out, you can't get anything from it.
<arand_> rigodeni: so that would be "ubuntu-bug linux" and also attach the output from that dmesg there.
<dtchen> philsf: are you trying to use Speakers or Headphones via the hp jack?
<frederic_> I know I don't have a hw or network problem because wifi work ok when booting from windows
<pac1> apt-get update made it  work. thanks.
<philsf> dtchen, speakers
<ktwo> anyone else noticed that the mouse cursor freezes sometimes when typing with the keyboard ?  especially annoying when you need to press a key while navigating with the mouse
<dupondje> ktwo: didn't notice something like that :s
<dtchen> philsf: can you mute Headphone, please? In a Terminal, amixer set 'Headphone' mute
<rigodeni> arand_: ive never done a bug report
<ktwo> can you please try ? whilst typing (for example here) move the mouse , does it run smooth ?
<ktwo> on my notebook it stands still - maybe it is normal but it doesnt seem to me
<mirda> having problems disabling emulate3buttons in 9.10 Karmic. wrote a .fdi file for that purpose, but still no dice. Anyone that may be able to help?
<rigodeni> arand_: im just trying it on my friends laptop with windows on it, if it works on there it should work on here right?
<rigodeni> arand_: to make sure its not my MP3
<dupondje> ktwo: can't reproduce :s
<ktwo> ok :|
<philsf> dtchen, no effect
<ktwo> dupondje did you use a mouse or touchpad?
<dupondje> mouse
<ktwo> coz it seems an attacked mouse doesnt to that, only the touchpad
<dupondje> neither with touchpad tho :s
<ktwo> ;<
<dtchen> philsf: does the following command give you audible sound? pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -Dplug:front:0 -l2
<ktwo> ok.. can u pls tell me if it is a synaptics touchpad?
<arand_> rigodeni: booting a livecd, either karmic on the win machine, or jaunty on the karmic machine, would be an indication as to wether or not it's the mp3, but since it already is shown to work, at the moment, on windows, I think that we can assume it's karmic.
<philsf> dtchen, no sound
<philsf> it appears to have tried 4 times, twice each side
<rigodeni> arand_: ok yep it works on windows vista :P
<dtchen> philsf: do you have any custom model quirks that you added yourself in /etc/modprobe.d/* ?
<arand_> rigodeni: reporting a bug is not complicated, register for a launchpad.net account and then just do "ubuntu-bug linux" and follow the instructions.
<philsf> dtchen, no I don't. It always just worked
<ktwo> ook dupondje i just figured out :D " disable touchpad while typing " was activated by default it seems now, now it is fine
<mirda> having problems disabling emulate3buttons in 9.10 Karmic. wrote a .fdi file for that purpose, but still no dice. Anyone that may be able to help?
<dupondje> ktwo:  :P
<dupondje> didn't even know that was availible :p
<rigodeni> arand_: strange, i can browse it on windows but it doesnt show my music that i copied on linux... yet it shows its almost full capacity... cant see it though
<philsf> dtchen, I just added two screenshots of the GUI. I find it strange that it appears not to have detected my hardware.
<mirda> ktwo: what?
<mirda> dupondje: what?
<dtchen> philsf: ah, ok. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<dtchen> philsf: let me know when you have uploaded it
<ktwo> the touchpad (maybe only synaptic) will be disabled when typing by default
<arand_> rigodeni: hmm, suspicious that, if I were you I'd use a jaunty livecd to copy the music off it (provided you're able to access it) and then reformat it...
<mirda> am I in the wrong place asking for help on 9.10 Karmic perhaps?
<tavasti> mirda, right place
<rigodeni> arand_: i already got the music from it on my drive, i was wanting to put some new stuff on it, so im formatting it now, in the MP3 itself theres a formatt option
<ktwo> maybe just no one knows it
<mirda> well, then I would like to elaborate:
<mirda> as a default option in Karmic, it seems that it activates emulate3buttons, regardsless wether you have a 2 button, 3 button or 20 button mouse. It's always on.
<mirda> this is ofc silly, since todays mice are never less than 3 buttons, unless u use an old max
<mirda> mac
<arand_> rigodeni: might be that the mp3 spontaneously corrupted, if the issue remains after reformat, it's bug-time though ;)
<philsf> dtchen, I just uploaded it now
<rigodeni> arand_: ya its formatted now and still wont mount
<mirda> could someone else with a 3 button mouse please check this: select some text (in this window perhaps) and copy it. then see if you can paste it with middle button AND by pressing left+right mouse button
<arand_> and it works as it should, add/remove files in windows?
<rigodeni> arand_: by the way, theres a "USB mode" setting on my player, "MTP" and "MSC"
<ktwo> using a realtek hd audio on ATi SB4x0 SB - should i install any extra driver or use the one which comes with 9.10 - cos i have the feeling that sometimes the audio lags for some ms or does short noises
<mjmac> mirda: i have an intellimouse (clicky scroll wheel).  can't paste with two buttons.
<tavasti> mirda, I don't have emulate3buttons effect
<dtchen> philsf: it's here, clearly:
<dtchen> D: module-udev-detect.c: /dev/snd/controlC0 is accessible: yes
<dtchen> D: module-udev-detect.c: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0 is busy: yes
<mM94> hello everyone.
<mirda> I have a Logitech mx518, just checking something out atm, thanks for the replies =)
<arand_> rigodeni: I have no idea what it mean, poke and see if it works ;)
<dtchen> philsf: so, sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<mM94> i just installed karmic rc and it didn't automatically load the open source ati driver
<dtchen> philsf: please attach output from that command to the bug report
<thiebaude> mM94, did you goto system-administration-hardware drivers?
<philsf> dtchen, hmm, it shows slmodemd using
<philsf> dtchen, I just attached it
<dtchen> philsf: yep. So you need to deinstall slmodemd.
<mM94> thiebaude, yes. It says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<philsf> dtchen, cool! killing it, and restarting pulseaudio makes my device appear in the GUI
<thiebaude> mM94, ok
<thiebaude> mM94, is this a clean install?
<philsf> dtchen, I have sound now!
<mM94> yep
<mM94> thiebaude, i mean yep
<mM94> thiebaude, it worked on the beta.
<philsf> dtchen, does this mean my bug is invalid, or just should be reported against slmodemd?
<thiebaude> mM94, im not sure how to fix that
<mM94> thiebaude, okay thanks anyway
<dtchen> philsf: it's invalid; I've changed it.
<thiebaude> mM94, np
<philsf> dtchen, thank you very much
<DanaG> Grr, stupid NetworkManager... ever since the removal of nm-system-settings, the "available to all users" thing has been very unreliable.
<DanaG> And iwl3945 drops out after a while, too.
<Heikki123> has anyone tried usb-creator to make a bootable ubuntu usb pen drive lately?
<Heikki123> it only works with cdrom, not with a cd-image currently with me
<maco> Heikki123: eject your cd rom
<Heikki123> i did it already
<maco> oh
<dtchen> DanaG: even with linux-backports-modules-karmic?
<DanaG> Yup, that's what I'm on.
<Heikki123> it only says installation failed
<dtchen> it's probably the mac80211 changes, then
<DanaG> I believe I've even seen it fail to transmit packets... to where even the "transmit" LED-trigger gave nothing.
<dtchen> yeah, in those cases I yank the device and reinsert it
<DanaG> er, s/3945/agn/
<DanaG> it's iwlagn.
<DanaG> And the default of blinking the (rfkill) LED on activity... really sucks.
<dtchen> I think Windows does it, too
<georgy> ohai, there is a command that updates everything in 9.10 right? there was one or two o.o? i forget though
<dtchen> I concur, however. It's quite distracting.
<DanaG> Not on my wifi card.
<DanaG> In the Intel INF, it's actually different for different vendors!
<dtchen> DanaG: ah, this Netgear has awful behaviour in Windows.
<DanaG> HP has it not blink, for example.
<DanaG> Wait, a removable IWL card?
<k90201> how does one fix the disable ipv6 issue
<DanaG> Or some broadcom?
<asraniel> hi there, is there a known bug that ark can't open certain zip files? i try to extract subtitles from a zip file and there is no way to make it work
<dtchen> DanaG: no, ar9170usb-based.
<DanaG> ah.
<arand_> georgy: running the update manager?
<k90201> in the linux kernel
<DanaG> Hmm, take a look in the INF file... there may be a registry setting regarding LEDs.
<georgy> there was a command in terminal
<thiebaude> georgy, sudo apt-get update
<georgy> ohh
<georgy> lol, i see
<arand_> georgy: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade .. will do the same thing...
<georgy> was doing "install update"
<georgy> haha
<georgy> thank you thiebaude & arand_
<thiebaude> georgy, np
<DanaG> dtchen: nifty idea: http://www.hwtools.net/CardReader/MR11.html
<arand_> georgy: yea, for apt-get it's "update" and then run it again with only "upgrade"
<DanaG> Stick a mini-pcie card in the thing.
<endofdaze> is the limit bandwith function not working in Ubuntu One for anyone else?
<Heikki123> hah, found out that the problem comes from umlauts being in the folder name
<nconrads> Anyone report that firefox menus are not functioning?
<Makoto> Firefox menus work fine for me
<Heikki123> nconrads: define "not working"
<nconrads> Well, updated today and I can't get them to pop - File, Edit bar and right-clicking on pages.
<Makoto> Which version of firefox - 3.5 or 3.6
<nconrads> 3.5.3
<reagleBRKLN> i can't find python-psyco in the karmic repos...?!?
<Makoto> Alright, well I'm actually running that and it works alright for me :S
<Makoto> Dunno why it'd be causing you grief
<reagleBRKLN> it is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/python-psyco
<reagleBRKLN> but doesn't work with apt-get
<nconrads> Yeah, I really don't know why either.
<reagleBRKLN> ah, i see, there's no version for ia64, that stinks
<Makoto> Try a apt-get purge firefox && apt-get install firefox and see if that fixes it
<Heikki123> lol, i just upgraded my ubuntu on my laptop and when i unplug the charger, ubuntu will immediately go to power save mode shutting down the display
<nconrads> Ok, thanks - I'll try that.
<Heikki123> hmm, tried it 3 times, and the same happened every time, but after waiting for a wile, it didn't do it anymore
<nconrads> Ok, weird - still no fix there.
<Makoto> If you're running Compiz try turning it off
<Makoto> maybe that would fix it?
<DanaG> I have the same sort of powersavings issues, sometimes.
<nconrads> Would that be "compiz" in the system monitor?  I don't see that listed.
<DanaG> If I boot on battery, it'll later on autosuspend because it thinks I'm idle.
<DanaG> It hasn't happened in a while, though.
<pwnguin> is the gnome desktop background rotation user customizable?
<Makoto> Easy way to do it is to right-click on your Desktop, go to the Special Effects tab (far right), and select None
<eitreach_> Does anyone know how to get mouse gestures back in Compiz for 9.10?
<Makoto> Well that's funny, I can't connect using Ubuntu One
<nconrads> Strange, now the menus are back.  I suspect that the package purge did the trick, but the fix happened after a second start of firefox.  Thanks, Makoto!
<rasstar>  can version 9.10 work with raid 0? when i boot ubuntu it sees the raid drives as one and i installed it to a free partition created in windows. it installed but i get no selection to boot
<Makoto> You're welcome :)
<hvgotcodes> how do i enable fglrx drivers from hardware drivers app?  Its not there in the beta?
<dtchen> reagleBRKLN: do you have a burning need for psyco?
<dtchen> reagleBRKLN: I can reprioritise if you really, really need it for something critical.
<reagleBRKLN> dtchen: I just upgraded to ext4 and wanted to run fidefrag.py which takes advantage of it
<reagleBRKLN> dtchen: that means you have amd64 binaries?
<dtchen> reagleBRKLN: no, it means I can look at the problem
<drbobb> hey what happened to /dev/xconsole in karmic - it's no longer there
<reagleBRKLN> dtchen:  not critical, and i'm not expert, but it seems a shame not to have it for 64bit
<reagleBRKLN> i use it for somethings, sometimes (e.g., pyparsing)
<del_diablo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell if the open source drivers for my card have 3d support?
<Makoto> Check the OpenGL Renderer
<Makoto> if it's Mesa then you probably don't have 3D support
<richardcavell> anyone here using Mac?
<hvgotcodes> Makoto how do i check that?
<Makoto> just a sec, trying to remember
<wgrant> Makoto: That is in no way reliable.
<Makoto> glxinfo
<del_diablo> How come the !minimal does not say that "There will be no minimal CD until 9.10 is out of beta"?
<Makoto> Well, it's probably not the most reliable thing
<wgrant> Makoto: Not at all.
<Makoto> but I wouldn't suspect that glxgears is 100% reliable either
<drbobb> oh btw there used to be a way to install cd-less from images d/l'ed to your hdd, but on karmic it doesn't work anymore
<wgrant> drbobb: "doesn't work" is not helpful. Why doesn't it work?
<drbobb> wgrant: why is not the right question - i wasn't able to debug it to the extent of finding the reason
<hvgotcodes> Makoto OpenGl ventor string is mesa
<hvgotcodes> so shouldn't the fglrx drivers be in my hardware drivers progra>
<Makoto> If you're using FGLRX then the render *should* be ATI
<wgrant> drbobb: What does it not do?
<wgrant> hvgotcodes: What sort of card do you have?
<scott_ino2> anyone know if the tearing issue was fixed with the fglrx driver
<drbobb> wgrant: it fails to find the installtion iso
<Wolter> Hi
<hvgotcodes> mobility hd 3670 or something like that
<wgrant> drbobb: What do you mean by 'it' and 'fails'?
<hvgotcodes> wgrant: ^^
<Makoto> Yep, that's not right - render should be ATI
<Makoto> Did you install the drivers using the restricted drivers manager in System -> Administration?
<drbobb> wgrant: by it i mean the installer, and by fails - that the message is some wording of installation image not found
<wgrant> Makoto: The problem is that they do not show up.
<Wolter> I yesterday left my computer installing upgrades and today I turn it on and it hangs at a console with ¨checking battery status¨ ...done after the usplash
<wgrant> drbobb: Have you fild a bug?
<Wolter> How can I solve this?
<Makoto> That's true wgrant
<hvgotcodes> poo whats the key combo to kill x?  I tried to start compiz and it pooped the bed
<drbobb> wgrant: I regret I haven't
<Makoto> CTRL+ALT+BKSP, but only if you enabled it in your userspace
<wgrant> hvgotcodes: Alt+SysRq+K
<DanaG> Unfortunately, that's far less reliable than "zap".
<drbobb> I used a different trick instead
<Makoto> ah, SysRq.  I miss having that key on my keyboards.
<DanaG> Zap makes it shut down.....
<wgrant> DanaG: Well, not for KMS.
<DanaG> SAK just plain nukes it.
<wgrant> DanaG: KMS solves everything.
<DanaG> Too bad R600 KMS uses bucketloads of power, compared to fglrx.
<wgrant> Well, that's why it's not on by default.
<DanaG> (And that's with custom drm-2.6 kernel.)
<wgrant> It's not done.
<hvgotcodes> Makoto: it isnt listed in hardware drivers
<DanaG> Righty-oh.
<Makoto> Try installing it by hand - download the latest driver from the ATI site
<drbobb> wgrant: I found that Karmic is broken on my system in a different way anyway, which has been filed multiple times since intrepid, and does not appear to be on the way of getting fixed
<del_diablo> How come the !minimal does not say that "There will be no minimal CD until 9.10 is out of beta"? WHY? I am really curious of this.
<wgrant> drbobb: Bug number?
<DanaG> Makoto: remember to do --buildpkg
<wgrant> del_diablo: Because nobody put it there.
<DanaG> Don't just install, use the "create a package" thing.
<scott_ino2> for what it's worth, this was a bug in jaunty with no proprietary drivers not showing up immediately after opening hardware drivers after fresh install, wondering if it's related to the original bug
<hvgotcodes> makoto: hmm it just showed up wierd
<Makoto> Right, don't forget the buildpkg
<Makoto> oh it did?
<del_diablo> wgrant: If you say "nobody put it there", then where is it located?
<drbobb> wgrant: many of those found on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis
<wgrant> Ah. sis.
<hvgotcodes> scott_ino2: probably that bug
<hvgotcodes> isnt KK going to released in a week?
<drbobb> wgrant: and I don't mean lack of 3d accel
<hvgotcodes> i would have though most bugs would be sorted out
<Makoto> technically 5 days hvgotcodes
<jimpop> hah
<thiebaude> hvgotcodes, Oct 29
<wgrant> del_diablo: It presumably is there. I don't see why it wouldn't be.
<wgrant> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<hvgotcodes> i was hoping i would finally get suspend/resume support....SIGH
<Makoto> Suspend/Resume for ATI?
<wgrant> hvgotcodes: Have you filed a bug?
<dmatt> I'm testing Karmic on old laptop with P4 and there is not CPU frequency throttling available... it works on Hardy. Where to start with troubleshooting?
<hvgotcodes> wgrant its all over bugzilla
<Makoto> Not likely until the opensource drivers take over
<wgrant> hvgotcodes: Precisely your case?
<hvgotcodes> i know because i tried and it crashed and then on reboot it asked to file a bug
<hvgotcodes> wgrant same machine
<wgrant> Ah.
<Makoto> I've got throttling dmatt
<wgrant> dmatt: Look in /var/log/dmesg for anything about CPU frequency scaling.
<drbobb> wgrant: but I do agree the failing hd-install ought to be reported, although it appears very few people use that feature
<wgrant> dmatt: you will probably end up wanting to file a bug, with 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<DanaG> oh yeah, there's xorg-edgers for the daring.
<jhaig> I'm trying to upgrade to Karmic but after the packages get downloaded I get "Failed to fetch <package-name>.deb Size mismatch"  Any suggestions?
<scott_ino2> hvgotcodes, that's sad they haven't fixed that yet
<wgrant> jhaig: Try a different mirror, or fix/avoid the proxy between you and it.
<scott_ino2> I'm wondering what's causing that
<wgrant> scott_ino2: It's not the same bug.
<drbobb> wgrant: I was forced intro trying it by a failed dvd drive
<hvgotcodes> scott_ino2 yeah i know -- i thought with catalyst 9.10 it would be fixed but i guess not...
<wgrant> drbobb: USB mass storage devices.
<scott_ino2> wgrant, is it related to the original in any way then?
<jhaig> wgrant: I am using a proxy.  Do you think that could be the problem?  I have never had problems downloading packages through the proxy before.
<scott_ino2> wgrant, im just wondering
<wgrant> scott_ino2: Unlikely. This is far more likely to be hardware-specific.
<wgrant> jhaig: Yes. That is always a proxy or a broken mirror, and it is far more likely to be a broken mirror.
<drbobb> wgrant: that's cool, but hd-install ought to work as well if i already have a working linux on my pc
<scott_ino2> well i had the same thing happen for me too.. so i was curious
<del_diablo> jhaig: I use proxy a bit, and downloading packages worked under it :P Remember to set synaptics to use the proxy
<wgrant> drbobb: It should. You need to make sure there's a bug about it.
<wgrant> del_diablo: It depends on just how broken the proxy is.
<scott_ino2> hvgotcodes, are you using fglrx? if so i have a question for you
<jhaig> del_diablo: All the packages download OK, but then it fails at the end.
<drbobb> what about my /dev/xconsole question? I've been using it on all my debian systems for years, and now it's gone :(
<assoguerozen_sx> there is an alternate cd fot RC release?
<Makoto> scott_ino2, maybe I can field your fglrx question?
<scott_ino2> assoguerozen_sx, yes
<thiebaude> assoguerozen_sx, there should be a daily alternate cd
<scott_ino2> Makoto, do you know what version of the driver they went from to the present?
<Makoto> Oh, that...
<scott_ino2> Makoto, i wasn't using the fglrx driver because of tearing issues
<wgrant> assoguerozen_sx: It's right next to the desktop CD.
<assoguerozen_sx> yes, there is (lol)
<Makoto> I could check, but it'd take a minute - I have to turn on my tower
<scott_ino2> Makoto, no worries then i can look it up just wondering if you know off the top of your head
<Makoto> I'd like to say 8.67 but I really don't think that's it
<dmatt> wgrant: no single line about scaling, but I see "cpufreq-nforce2: no nForce2 chipset" thing there
<thiebaude> assoguerozen_sx, thats what i used the other day to install
<Makoto> not to mention, the latest incarnation of Catalyst doesn't seem to fix very much, at least on my end anyway
<scott_ino2> Makoto, as i said, i had tearing issues so was using the radeonHD driver before which i actually love, but external monitor support with it stinks
<philsf> which dirs should I delete to clear empathy's configs and caches so it re-imports my settings from pidgin?
<scott_ino2> Makoto, yeah was wondering mostly about Xvideo and video tearing
<Makoto> Hmm.  I think I had an issue similar to that, let's see how I resolved it
<wgrant> dmatt: ubuntu-bug linux, and see what they say.
<scott_ino2> Makoto, Which was why i was using the open source radeonhd driver with custom xorg settings.
<Makoto> just a sec, got to dig through a post or two
<wgrant> Makoto: Well, it *is* fglrx. You can't expect it to work properly.
<Makoto> I can't expect ANYTHING proprietary to work well.  Except nvidia.
<Makoto> But anyway.
<Makoto> First, the newest driver version is 8.66.2 scott_ino2
<scott_ino2> Makoto, ty
<Makoto> Second, it's likely you had an issue with a broken RandR1.2
<scott_ino2> ahhhh i see...
<scott_ino2> Makoto, is this something that would still be broken in karmic?
<Makoto> it's something directly related to the driver itself
<scott_ino2> or has it been resolved if you know off the top of your head... im gonna install it either way to test
<Makoto> and that can be fixed, but let me find the way I did it
<assoguerozen_sx> thiebaude normal cd give so much thing i don't need and don't want
<Makoto> okay, the command for the fix is aticonfig --set-pcs-str=DDX,EnableRandR12,False
<assoguerozen_sx> thinking about do a fresh install by alternate cd
<Makoto> best advice though - if you don't want to chance it, stay with the open source drivers
<thiebaude> assoguerozen_sx, yea, i only have 700mb cd's (forgot to buy dvd's,lol)
<thiebaude> assoguerozen_sx, now i can make mine from now on, instead of doing ship-it
<scott_ino2> Makoto, yeah, i love the open source driver but like i said that lack of easy external monitor support was pretty bad
<Makoto> Yeah.
<pwnguin> I notice gnome background has a rotation thingy now. is it user customizable, or do i just need to like space more?
<wgrant> That should be OK on most chips now.
<apoc_> Can I control which screen the Gnome Panel appears on? In Jaunty it was always on the topmost screen
<Makoto> apoc_ as far as I understand it you were always able to unlock+move the gnome panels
<Jordan_U> pwnguin: In GNOME style it's probably configurable by editing a .desktop file but not through the GUI
<scott_ino2> Makoto, and lack of compiz, but i don't need it
<penguin42> apoc_: Drag it with alt+middle
<pwnguin> hah
<pwnguin> Jordan_U: im guessing it's a directory
<Makoto> I dunno, compiz sometimes increases productivity
<Makoto> and I use this tongue-in-cheek
<Makoto> since I don't need to see rain to be able to do Prolog. :|
<drbobb> in gnome, the Places menu shows my unmounted filesystems identifying them by size only. Shouldn't it be displaying the filesystem labels?
<apoc_> Dragging doesn't seem to work, but I think now I can do it with xrandr --primary somehow
<wgrant> pwnguin: Plagiarise from /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos.
<wgrant> pwnguin: Looks easy enough.
<pwnguin> so just add an xml file?
<DanaG> argh, brightness OSD doesn't work in gnome-stracciatella-session!
<wgrant> pwnguin: Create a directory with images and an XML file, I guss.
<DanaG> SOmebody must've broken gnome-power-manager to make it work with notify-osd.
<jimpop> DanaG, g-p-m is very broken :-(
<jimpop> but it will be released in 5 (really 4) days
<wgrant> Is the breakage filed?
<jimpop> oh yeah
<wgrant> eg?
<jimpop> but filing a bug shouldn't qualify as a release check-mark
<jimpop> wgrant, too many for me to post here... look in lp, there are plenty
<wgrant> No. But it is probably not worth holding up an Ubuntu release. That is not how Ubuntu releases work.
 * DanaG is installing kde4, just for the heck of it.
<DanaG> Oh, and notify-osd is just as sucky as always.  :(
<wgrant> DanaG: It's more sucky than Jaunty.
<DanaG> Hence me using gnome-stracciatella-session.
<thiebaude> wgrant, there was one release years ago that was delayed
<Makoto> My only complaint about notify-osd is that it isn't customizable
<Makoto> oh, and that it lags your machine sometimes.
<jimpop> even Microsoft delays....
<maco> thiebaude: that was dapper though
<DanaG> My complaint is that it laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggsssss and eats CPU while doing so.
<maco> that was the fist LTS
<maco> that was "its LTS, so we gotta do it right"
<Makoto> wonder why it lags so badly though...
<wgrant> thiebaude: It was decided on more than a month before release, was a well-defined delay, and was a disaster for Edgy.
<DanaG> And that "max-volume" throbbing makes it even worse.
<del_diablo> Makoto: Some obscure coding error? :P
<dupondje> somebody ever tried Grub2 and dmraid ? .)
<DanaG> And now they've gone and broken the OLD way, too!
<thiebaude> wgrant, i remember it, that was my first time using ubuntu was 6.06
<Makoto> More likely than not calling libraries that aren't absolutely necessary
<pwnguin> maco: arguably the last lts should have been delayed
<Makoto> but possibly del_diablo
<DanaG> So I now have no notification upon pressing volume control keys.
<wgrant> DanaG: File a bug.
<wgrant> pwnguin: Why?
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> s/volume/brightness/
<Makoto> DanaG I'm afraid to turn up the volume, since it'd be most likely to blow out my speakers now.
<apoc_> Aha, Karmic renamed LVDS->LVDS1 and VGA->VGA1 in xrandr
<Makoto> But yeah, a bug filing would be good.
<pwnguin> wgrant: i cant recall anymore. pulseaudio probably.
<DanaG> Try turning down, instead.
<DanaG> There's a min-volume throb, too.
<Makoto> I had not noticed how horribly laggy it was.
<Makoto> Wow.
<wgrant> apoc_: Right, various drivers have renamed things.
<pwnguin> wgrant: i know there was a lot of post lts activity by canonical and complaints about how these bugs were slipping into updates instead of before release
<maco> pwnguin: thatll always hapen
<wgrant> It was particularly bad for Hardy.
<DanaG> Is there any way to check how quickly a key repeats?
<amgarchIn9> apoc_: does xrandr work with you?
<DanaG> And measure it?
<wgrant> But I would not want a repeat of Edgy. I don't think anybody else wants one either.
<maco> pwnguin: in pulseaudio's case...having them release a new one a couple weeks before ubuntu releases (or a week after..) doesnt help ;)
<pwnguin> was edgy the one with broken x upload?
<wgrant> No.
<DanaG> xev doesn't give timecodes, does it?
<wgrant> That was Dapper.
<maco> no that was dapper
<DanaG> ... nope, it doesn't.
<pwnguin> it all blurs together
<maco> pwnguin: and youll never hit your max # of testcases til after release
<pwnguin> DanaG: there's a moreutils program that timestamps stdout
<bjsnider> what was wrong with edgy?
<wgrant> Yes, there is a whole lot of stuff that could be fixed before release.
<wgrant> But there is lots of stuff that's not discovered until after release.
<wgrant> bjsnider: It was a short, broken, 4 month cycle?
<bjsnider> was it?
<wgrant> I don't remember specifics. But it was not a good release.
<bjsnider> how awkward
<pwnguin> bjsnider: dapper was delayed to .06, but 6.10 didnt delay
<pwnguin> because gnome doesnt move
<dtchen> well, sound was great in Edgy, and that's all that matters!
<dtchen> :p
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> i like the pulse dialogs in karmic
<dtchen> in all seriousness, there was a quite compressed schedule, so many things fell through the cracks
 * maco hugs dtchen
<bjsnider> i guess dtchen is saying that alsa alone was better than alsa+pulse
<scott_ino2> the OSD mac style displays for the indicator applet show up halfway down my screen on the right, anyone know how to change this?
<ck773> Sound kicks in Karmic...i'm listening to CDs cranked..
<scott_ino2> otherwise i need to file a bug report
<DanaG>  * pee: tee standard input to pipes
<wgrant> scott_ino2: Really half-way, or about one notification-height from the top?
<maco> bjsnider: i think he's making a joke about people who act like poor audio totally destroys the computer
<scott_ino2> wgrant, id say about two or three nofication heights
<scott_ino2> at least
<scott_ino2> yeah
<wgrant> scott_ino2: Hm, that doesn't sound normal.
<ck773> But I want to sort my music library better...there isn't a ppa for Karmic Songbird yet
<bjsnider> maco, i was kidding about that
<wgrant> One notification height is normal (although it looks awful)
<bjsnider> i've never had a pulse problem
<nxnn14> Hi I am running karmic and the ethernet is recognized and only works after a reboot not when the computer is booted cold. My network card is a realtek RTL8101e with kernel driver r8169. Does anyone have any ideas for this?
<maco> bjsnider: oh. 2 jokes!
<scott_ino2> wgrant, I would think there's a way to easily fix this by some basic editing :)
<wgrant> scott_ino2: ubuntu-bug notify-osd
<pwnguin> DanaG: it's like a pipe fork
<scott_ino2> writing now... i'll check first
<pwnguin> DanaG: instead of writing stdout to a file, it writes it to a second pipe
<scott_ino2> wgrant, maybe even put in a feature request for user-specified movement..
<wgrant> scott_ino2: But what you have now is not sane. I would consider it a bug.
<scott_ino2> wgrant, i mean it's probably two to three which for me on my display which is about %40 percent down on my screen
<scott_ino2> wgrant, im not stressing it, just "isn't right" you know.
<scott_ino2> wgrant, i'll look into it maybe i can submit an easy fix
<Wayfarer_> I just want to report I've had minimal problems. I did encounter the grub error upon an unclean shutdown - has that been fixed?
<scott_ino2> wgrant, looks like they have more serious bugs related to notify-osd at the moment ;)
<Jordan_U> Wayfarer_: Yes
<Wayfarer_> good to hearm Jordan_U
<Wayfarer_> heh. I hearm lots of good things
<bjsnider> is hearm a word now?
<Wayfarer_> no.
<evilaim> Hey, when I reboot, my compiz settings aren't saved:(
<Wayfarer_> it's what happens when you hear something, mean to pause, but say "Mmm" instead.
<Wayfarer_> eeepc 1005ha pux btw
<evilaim> anyone?
<evilaim> is there a way to make compiz load the profile automatically
<DanaG> ah, part of the issue with notify-osd is that it's really slow at responding to keys.
<DanaG> Look at the time between key-repeats on my thingy: http://pastebin.com/f6a7ec557
<DanaG> Notify-OSD rather thoroughly chokes on that.
<BUGabundo> evilaim: old bug
<BUGabundo> should be fixed
<BUGabundo> please upgrade an test again
<BUGabundo> if you still see it, open a bug and state as regression
<mirda> gnome-screensaver not showing unlock dialogue, but unlocking working otherwise as intended. Anyone know howto fix?
<BUGabundo> evilaim: $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<nxnn14> Hi I am running karmic and the ethernet is recognized and only works after a reboot not when the computer is booted cold. My network card is a realtek RTL8101e with kernel driver r8169. Does anyone have any ideas for this?
<Wayfarer_> evilaim, and maybe try #compiz
<wgrant> nxnn14: ubuntu-bug linux. That sounds like a bug.
<nxnn14> i have submitted it as a bug already but just wanting to see if anyone had any ideas
<nxnn14> it has been a problem for me since hardy
<nxnn14> and everything inbetween
<evilaim> ya aight
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f21182dc3
<DanaG> heh, so that's why notify-osd chokes so thoroughly.
<DanaG> It's repeating literally every 5/100 of a second.
<UKMerlin__> Is Ubuntu One active ? I instaled 8.10 beta and signed up but couldnt get a connection
<UKMerlin__> i mean 9.10
<reagleBRKLN> i thought i'd upgrade an old computer (with gutsy) but the boot fails with the install CD because of a belkin wireless F5D7000 RTL8185L PCI card
<reagleBRKLN> is there a way to blacklist a module at grub? then I could install and use ndiswrapper at least
<zorael> Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/435352 warrant being tagged as also affects ubuntu-release-notes? MSI Winds are troubled in Karmic, and it's a semi-popular netbook after all. Other bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/415023. No USB, oscillating/uncontrollable brightness settings and maxed out cpu use from dbus brightness messages makes for a pretty bad experience
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435352 in linux "regression: uvcvideo module makes "cannot reset port" error on usb with bison webcam (5986:0203): USB and suspend fails" [Medium,Triaged]
<mirda> gnome-screensaver not showing unlock dialogue, but unlocking working otherwise as intended. Anyone know howto fix?
<xrandr> ok, what's a good wifi manager for ubuntu... im running in kde
<wgrant> xrandr: Network Manager -- the default.
<thiebaude> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<maco> thiebaude: you forgot the word info
<wgrant> zorael: Maybe just do it. The worst that can happen is it will be rejected and slangasek will eat your brain.
<thiebaude> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<thiebaude> maco, thanks
<zorael> wgrant: D:
<Wayfarer_> !Canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
 * Jordan_U doesn't see any advantage of wicd
 * wgrant neither.
<Jork> uau cairo-docks is cool
 * thiebaude i dont use it
<del_diablo> !LXDE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LXDE
<xrandr> wgrant: I clicked on it, it wont launch. What's the name of the app so i can launch from command line?
<wgrant> xrandr: It should be sitting in your system tray.
<xrandr> cool, it is
<xrandr> brb
<UKMerlin> Is Ubuntu One active yet ?
<wgrant> UKMerlin: Yes.
<UKMerlin> signed up but it wouldnt connect
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
 * DanaG goes off to try kde4.
<Enlik> "reklama" means "ad" and the link is an ad... :/
<Enlik> what a man
<Bigshot_> Enlik: what's difference between RC and Oct 29th ubuntu?
<Mako`AFK> Bigshot_ - the intent with the RC is to find all remaining showstopper bugs, and the release is basically the "fixed" version of the RC.
<reagleBRKLN> how can you see the log of what's being done during boot with livecd? i need to identify bad module
<jimpop> hah!   RC means "has bugs"  29-Oct means "has bugs, but we are going to release anyways"
<Enlik> Bigshot_: I think that if they don't find any serious bug, no fix would be necessary so it will be the same. I'm not sure.
<Bigshot_> Makoto: should i upgrade ubuntu 9.04 to RC?
<maco> reagleBRKLN: there is no  boot log
<Makoto> reagleBRKLN I would think that dmesg should have it in there if at all
<Enlik> o, it's answered yet ;)
<Makoto> Bigshot_ : NOOOOO
<Makoto> do NOT upgrade production machines to test code
<reagleBRKLN> Makoto: but it's freezing, so i don't want splash, i want informative
<maco> its rc... not much gonna change
<wgrant> Makoto: Well, it depends how production production is.
<Makoto> wgrant - I've lost data with a Ubuntu RC before
<Makoto> so I backed it up
<maco> youre that worried, dont upgrade til 2 months after release
<Makoto> reagleBRKLN - how do you mean freezing?  Does it look like it flickers a lot?
<reagleBRKLN> kernel locking up, so i just need a livecd nonsplash boot option
<reagleBRKLN> Makoto: i need to know which module to blacklist
<Makoto> only way to really do that is to boot in as root, so before you get to the grub menu, mash ESC until it gives you the menu
<UKMerlin> Clonezilla'd my partition , installed 9.10 , broke sound and XSane for me. Wont stop me playin !
<Jordan_U> reagleBRKLN: F6 to edit kernel parameters on the LiveCD
<wgrant> Makoto: Esc will no longer give you a GRUB menu. Perhaps you mean to hold down Shift.
<Makoto> Funny - worked for me last time I tried it
<Makoto> I'll try SHIFT when I do another boot.
<reagleBRKLN> Jordan_U:  yes, and which option for verbose?
<Jordan_U> reagleBRKLN: Remove "quiet" and "splash"
 * penguin42 wonders what script it is that is creating launchpad bugs from kernel oopses that have the title as the cut here line rather than the interesting bit
<mirda> anyone have an idea as to why opengl screensavers disable the unlock dialogue?
<Jordan_U> mirda: They shouldn't, maybe it's a driver problem and the 3D screensaver is crashing gnome-screensaver
<Makoto> It seems that notify-osd is killing my battery life.
 * Makoto files a bug about it
<mirda> Jordan_U; well it isn'y crashing, cuz I can unlock by typing in my password in the invisible dialogue
<mirda> but you are right, the screensaver seems to freeze, not blank as othervise
<somebody_> is there a xserver no backfill ppa for karmic?
<mirda> I'm using the driver supplied through ubuntu's update feature
<Makoto> Yeah
<wgrant> How do I send a message in Karmic's Gwibber?
<hvgotcodes> Makoto yeah to me?
<Makoto> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-weyland/+archive/xserver-nobackfill <- somebody_
<jonne> is there anything known about gdm not allowing you to log in?
<wgrant> jonne: No. What is it saying?
<jonne> just upgraded to karmic
<Makoto> what was that hvgotcodes ?
<hvgotcodes> i asked about xserver no backfil
<jonne> authentication failure
<Makoto> oh
<Makoto> well yeah, the link's above
<Makoto> Guess I didn't notice you change nick.
<jonne> and keyboard won't work either
<hvgotcodes> in general how do i find such things?
<jonne> i can log in with ssh, though
<Makoto> Google :P
<hvgotcodes> shoot gotta run but thanx
<jonne> same password
<mirda> anyone using an ati gfxcard here?
<Ian_Corne> me
<Makoto> I do on ocassion, what's the issue?
<mirda> with the driver supplied through ubuntu's update manager, I get this strange behaviour of the gnome-screensaver
<mirda> >if< it has anything to do with the driver i.e.
<DanaG> ugh, KDE4 already fails my approval test.
<jonne> how would i fix keyboard not working, for starters?
<DanaG> The first time I logged in, I got a blank black desktop, and nothing else.  At all.
<Makoto> there's a few things broken with KDE4, sadly
<DanaG> I had to move my .kde dir out of the way and re-log-in.
<DanaG> And then I found text to be tiny... it only allows 96 or 120 DPI.  What, is a text box / spin-box too much to ask for?  Are there really only TWO types of monitors in the whole world?
<DanaG> (And unfortunately, my EDID lies about my monitor size.)
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Standard GNOME, taking away options in new versions... wait what?
<DanaG> I'm speaking of KDE4 here, actually.
<DanaG> Yeah, it's weird.
<DanaG> Oh, and I had no network, also.  The KDE networkmanager thingy doesn't show me any wireless networks, even though the Gnome one worked just fine.
<penguin42> DanaG: I think normally the cases where people are explicitly trying to force a DPI are to get away from the monitor being odd and switch to some standard one - I guess that's they're reasoning
<DanaG> Mmyeah, no wireless here.
<DanaG> In kde4.
<localnnuser__> can someone help me out configuring samba?
<dmatt> DanaG: I have wireless in KDE4. Jaunty and also Karmic. do you have separate ubuntu and kubuntu installs?
<DanaG> No, I just installed kubuntu-desktop onto my existing Ubuntu install.
<DanaG> Interesting... if I run nm-applet under kde, it finds my wifi just fine.
<DanaG> It's just knetworkmanager being stupid.
<DanaG> QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to InterfaceConnectionItem "", which already has a layout
<fcuk112> woot! finally got my x-fi working.
<jonne> reboot fixed it :/
<jonne> weirf
<jonne> *weird
<DanaG> grr, knetworkmanager... it seems I have to go to "connect to other network" before it'll list my network -- even though it's not a hidden network.
<DanaG> That's a silly UI design.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: You sure it's knetworkmanager and not KDE's separate network applet
<DanaG> Yeah, considering "killall knetworkmanager" gets rid of it.'
<dmatt> DanaG: just set it to automatically connect and forget about it :)
<Jordan_U> DanaG: I doubt it's a UI design, it's a bug
<DanaG> ugh, tiny text.
<Bigshot_> does W7 and ubuntu 9.10 multitouch drivers collide?
<Makoto> I wouldn't think so Bigshot_
<Bigshot_> i just read
<robotti^> where is bug?
<Bigshot_> in my pocket
<Bigshot_> bugs r in my pocket :D
<evilaim> Anyone know how to open and run another partition using virtual box
<TuTUXG> evilaim, usb?
<evilaim> no
<evilaim> I have my drive partitioned... windows 7 on one and ubuntu on the other
<Bigshot_> guys vista isn't that bad w/ my multitouch laptop should i still download 9.10 and run it?
<evilaim> I want to run windows 7 from inside ubuntu
<evilaim> possible?
<TuTUXG> i have win7 as a vbox vm
<Cyberkilla> Hello, is anybody else noticing that tray icons for several apps have a grey box around them in Karmic? It isn't noticable when you have the default panel, but try making it transparent or setting an image background:O
<evilaim> Is it using a .vdi file?
<TuTUXG> ya
<evilaim> cause that's not what I want to do:)
<TuTUXG> but i know wat u mean
<evilaim> :)
<Cyberkilla> Pidgin, Banshee, GaJim and a few other applications are affected for me.
<Bigshot_> any suggestions guys
<TuTUXG> Bigshot_, i never used vista and nor have a multitouch screen
<TuTUXG> evilaim, search vbox's forum
<ubuntu> hi
<TuTUXG> evilaim, it may be possible but might harm ur win7 installation
<evilaim> I don't really care about the win7 isntall
<evilaim> install
<evilaim> I just wanted to check it out
<ubuntu> i removed my first hdd, where the mbr was installed on, now the first parition of my first hdd is /boot, how can i reinstall grub on my new first hard drive?
<Cyberkilla> Nobody having this tray icon trouble? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34141884/tmp.png
<Cyberkilla> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/403135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403135 in alltray "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/has a black background (multiple apps)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<TuTUXG> evilaim, if it on the same hd, it won't perform better than a vdi anyways
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Boot a LiveCD and run "sudo grub-install /dev/whatever"
<DanaG> argh.
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: k thx, will try
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: np
<ubuntu> what is whatever? the hdd or the parition?
 * Cyberkilla is invisible.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: hdd
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: it says: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<TuTUXG> ubuntu, it should be the hdd that your /boot is on
<ubuntu> must the boot partition be set as bootable to get it installed?
<ubuntu> well it's the case, it's the first partition in fact
<Cyberkilla> hmm
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Do you know how to use chroot?
<ubuntu> yes
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Chroot into your install ( with /dev mounted ) and run grub-install there
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: btw, find /boot/grub/stage1 in grub prompt says it doesn't find the file
<ubuntu> owkay
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: That's for GRUB legacy, karmic uses GRUB2
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-25
<wolter> does the developer release CD come with the usb-creator.exe thing?
<wolter> I need it
<TuTUXG> how come shipit says my account as reached the limit of request?
<TuTUXG> i haven't ordered my karmic cd yet
<joaopinto> wolter, developer release CD ???
<wolter> joaopinto, yeah, the ISOs you can download for the beta
<joaopinto> oh you mean development version :)
<BUGabundo> !daily | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> that one ?
<wgrant> TuTUXG: http://blog.canonical.com/?p=264
<joaopinto> wolter, you dont need an usb-creator.exe, you boot from the cd, and it does provide the usb creator utility, which is a linux app, not windows
<Cyberkilla> Nobody experiencing this tray icon issue (background is not transparent!) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34141884/tmp.png
<DanaG> ah, "displaysize" helps.
<Cyberkilla> To see the problem, just set a transparency or background image on your gnome-panel.
<Jordan_U> TuTUXG: http://blog.canonical.com/?p=264
<wgrant> joaopinto: There is a Windows version too.
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: for karmic it was made a wind version !
<joaopinto> oh there is, sorry :P
<BUGabundo> :p
<joaopinto> but why should one need it :P ?
<BUGabundo> to make usb sticks
<BUGabundo> while running wind
<wolter> I guess, Im downloading this: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso
<Cyberkilla> I can't seem to get anyone to confirm the issue:(
<joaopinto> ok, if you can't burn the cd :P
<wgrant> Odd. I don't see it on the 9.10 RCs desktop CDs.
<BUGabundo> to boot and test and install ubuntu
<wolter> joaopinto, I know why I need a usb-creator.exe
<TuTUXG> Jordan_U, meh... nvm, i just want it as a souvenir, not like i really need it...
<joaopinto> wolter, great, now I also know ;)
<wolter> joaopinto, ok sorry I missed some lines :)
<wolter> oh nice, then its fine
<ubuntu_> installing grub in chroot didn't work, can someone help me?
<Cyberkilla> A crazy amount of people idle in this room.
<ubuntu_> so basically this is what i did: i installed kubuntu on my second hdd and the mbr on the first hdd
<ubuntu_> but now i removed the first hdd to use the second as main hdd
<ubuntu_> how do i reinstall grub knowing the /boot is on hdd1 (first partition)?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: How did it not work?
<Cyberkilla> /_/===== - - - - - =>  ( x _ x )
<Heikki123> lol out the lollipop
<ubuntu_> well it installed, i rebooted but got a grub prompt
<aprilhare> hmmmm. encountering AMD64 weirdness. - my main account (left over from jaunty) causes firefox crashes. even when running firefox in safe mode, firefox will crash when accessing http://www.balloonboygame.com/ . I logged into a new account i created under karmic. http://www.balloonboygame.com/ does not crash at all. - I am confused.
<aprilhare> what am I missing?
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, could be some add-ons with your firefox
<TuTUXG> try to rm (backup first) your ~/.mozilla/firefox folder and reopen ff
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: What was the grub prompt? Did it say anything about stage 1.5?
<aprilhare> TuTUXG, i even renamed the .mozilla directory and that didn't do it
<Heikki123> i see red people
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: no, it said i can use tab to see a list of commands
<DanaG> well, now kde4 is readable.. .but everything is now huge.  It makes my 15" 1920x1200 screen feel like a 12" 1280x800 screen.
<aprilhare> something else, somewhere on my main account is causing this
<_akahige_> is the gnome volume toolbar button supposed to be tied to pulseaudio ?
<bjsnider> DanaG, still want to use kde4 after gnome 3 is released?
<wgrant> _akahige_: Yes.
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, yes
<aprilhare> i have absolutely no idea what :)
<aprilhare> or how to find it.
<_akahige_> wgrant: mine doesn't effect the volume. is there a setting that's maybe wrong, or would that be a bug?
<DanaG> Eh, I'd probably rather switch to XFCE.
<bjsnider> hahaa
<bjsnider> i knew it
<bjsnider> nobody leaves gnome for kde
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, start ff from commad line and say what's the output
<Heikki123> =)
<jonne> when i plug in headphones, static comes out of my speakers
<wgrant> _akahige_: If the main volume control doesn't affect the volume, there is a bug.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Do you have another drive in that machine?
<DanaG> KDE is really, really really bulky.
<ubuntu_> yes, but its a new i've added, it isn't formatted yet
<bjsnider> very much so
<DanaG> argh, and compiz under kde can't do alt-f2.
<bjsnider> DanaG, it's also voluble, like windows
<TuTUXG> DanaG, just use kwin
<bjsnider> no, he can't use kwin
<wgrant> jonne: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<aprilhare> TuTUXG, i just ran it on the test account and seen this ALSA lib conf.c:2854:(snd_config_hook_load) cannot access file /etc/asound.conf
<_akahige_> if by "main volume" you mean the default toolbar button/applet, then it's not doing anything. but if I open "sound preferences" and go to applications, I can adjust the volume on the apps individually -- just not the master output volume
<bjsnider> he doesn't want to lose compiz when gnome 3 is released, so dropping it for kwin wouldn't work
<Cyberkilla> Can somebody confirm that pidgin or banshee (or another app) has an opaque background when you make your gnome-panel have a transparent bg or an image bg?
<wgrant> jonne: It should Just Work.
<aprilhare> i just get segmentation fault on my main account
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, i have no idea what's that...
<Cyberkilla> Does anybody know the cause if the tray icon background problem?
<aprilhare> TuTUXG, neither do i
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Try removing it just to test ( in case grub was incorrectly installed to its mbr )
<DanaG> voluble?
<aprilhare> alsa is sound, obviously
<aprilhare> but beyond that i'm lost
<TuTUXG> yea, so do u have sound in firefox?
<aprilhare> yes
<penguin42> Cyberkilla: For me the panel background doesn't change the tray background
<aprilhare> i have sound
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: i don't think so, as i ran followinf command: grub-install /dev/sda
<aprilhare> even when using flash in my main account; i have sound
<TuTUXG> i dont even have that file
<ubuntu_> and the second is /dev/sdb
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: but isn't the /boot invalid now? since i changed my first hard drive
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Yes, but if the initial install installed to sdb, and sdb is the first in the boot order, you could have a problem
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: maybe, however before rebooting i did a format of the second hard drive, so the mbr isn't installed on the second
<DanaG> I see... alt-f2 is in Gnome thingy, specifically.
<DanaG> Dang, how do you trigger the KDE4 "run" thing by command line?
<bjsnider> DanaG, actually switching to xfce makes a lot of sense in your situation
<TuTUXG> DanaG, krunner?
<Cyberkilla> penguin42: So, that's a confirmation? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34141884/tmp.png Do you get something along those lines?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: The only thing that would be invalid is where the MBR looks for boot.img, which should be fixed by grub-install
<Cyberkilla> penguin42: thanks, btw;)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Everything else should be based on UUIDs
<penguin42> Cyberkilla: I'm not quite sure what that's showing
<TuTUXG> DanaG, if u run gnome-settings-daemon, you'll have alt-f2
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: but concerning the chroot thing, i mounted /dev/sda2 (is / partition)
<ubuntu_> however /boot is /dev/sda1
<ubuntu_> was this wrong?
<DanaG> bah, to heck with it... I'm purging kde4 and going back to Gnome, for now.
<bjsnider> hahahaa
<TuTUXG> lol
<DanaG> Though, what's the KDE notifications thingy?
<DanaG> I'm considering trying that thing under Gnome.
<DanaG> Oh, and at least KDE gives brightness display.
<TuTUXG> yea, that's pretty neat
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: If you mounted /dev/sda2 to /mnt then you need to mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/boot
<ubuntu_> ok i didn't do that before executing grub-install
<ubuntu_> wast his the problem maybeN
<TuTUXG> bespin faked up my kde4
<Cyberkilla> penguin42: the panel in the image which has a box around the tray icons is just gnome-panel with a background image set. The colour behind the tray icons is the default colour of the panel. It *should* be transparent, with the image behind it.
<aprilhare> brb
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Probably, mount it correctly and try again
<Cyberkilla> penguin42: the panel where the tray icons appear to have no box is the one with no image set. I get a similar thing if I right click on the panel and make it a little transparent (the tray icons have an opaque grey box around them)
<penguin42> Cyberkilla: OK yes, the tray appears to be opaque
<Cyberkilla> penguin42: Thanks, that pretty much confirms it. I can't believe this problem has appeared _again_. I can't get any of the devs to respond to me:P
<DanaG> ah, back in Gnome.
<DanaG> weird... removing kubuntu-desktop didn't automatically remove the stuff it pulled in.
<DanaG> SOmehow, aptitude failed to markauto.
<bjsnider> try autoremove
<bjsnider> i think if you remove kdelibs5
<bjsnider> then everything else is orphaned and can be autoremoved
<dmatt> DanaG: btw, if you put correct shell command into KDE ALT-F2 dialog, it would list execution as option
<DanaG> argh, not even notify-osd is showing brightness.
<bjsnider> DanaG, why don't you start using gnome-shell now and get used to it?
<TuTUXG> compiz will run with gnome-shell?
<Raydiation> wow, fine new installation
<Raydiation> like in windows :)
<bjsnider> TuTUXG, negative
<Raydiation> but it boots slower than jaunty
<TuTUXG> i thought he wants compiz
<bjsnider> compiz's days are numbered
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/367049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367049 in notify-osd "notify-osd is losing performance" [Low,In progress]
<bjsnider> at least someone's working on it
<DanaG> As far as I'm concerned, if I can't get the animations I want, anything else is a regression.
<DanaG> Last time I tried gnome-shell, it sucked.... I clicked the applications "menu", and nothing happened within a split second... so I clicked it like 20 more times.
<DanaG> And I was able to click it that 20 times within the time it actually took to display the overlay thingy.
<bjsnider> DanaG, what kind of graphics card do youhave?
<bjsnider> ati?
<DanaG> ATI.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: It's still in development :)
<DanaG> But this was even with the x-server-no-backfill thingamajig.
<DanaG> Well, I just tried it again... now it's not as laggy, but it does still suck.
<DanaG> I mean, no taskbar?
<Cyberkilla> Gnome-shell is a bit too incomplete for me atm. Compiz has significant customisation advantages, and since gnome-shell is a GNOME project, it probably always will.
<DanaG> And alt-tab is laggy as all hell.
<ylynfatt>  I seem to be unable to boot into Ubuntu 9.10. I see the ubuntu logo when it's booting but then the screen goes blank. Could someone assist?
<Cyberkilla> I mean, the new GDM is attrocious. You can't even disable the damned login drumroll noise.
<bjsnider> on your platform
<DanaG> Oh, no wonder it's laggy.
<DanaG> Try pressing alt-tab once.
<DanaG> It shows the current window, but doesn't switch!
<ylynfatt> When I go into the recovery kernel option and try to run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' I get an error which says 'error processing python2.6-minimal'
<DanaG> So, it's no longer alt-tab.
<DanaG> It's alt-tabtab
<penguin42> Cyberkilla: The description I've seen is that actually the gdm is now a full  normal user session so in principal you can now change any part of it - it's just they haven't quite got the config tools to do it yet
<hipitihop> I'm trying to use ubuntu-bug but it reports: "You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs: dbus, dbus-x11, libblkid1, libcomerr2, libdbus-1-3, libdjvulibre-text, libdjvulibre21, libgmp3c2, libilmbase6, libmp3lame0, libopenexr6, libuuid1, mount, tzdata" I have done update && upgrade, tips ?
<wgrant> hipitihop: The mirror that you are using is probably out of date.
<evilaim> hipitihop: sudo update-manager -d
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: dist-upgrade?
<wgrant> evilaim: No.
<Jordan_U> evilaim: no
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> no no no
<evilaim> what am I, being naughty?
<wgrant> It is not a solution to that problem.
<Jordan_U> evilaim: He's not trying to upgrade from jaunty, update-manager doesn't need to be run as root and
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | evilaim
<hipitihop> wgrant: what is the easiest way to tell which I'm using ?
<ubottu> evilaim: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wgrant> hipitihop: System->Administration->Software Sources. 'Download from:' is the relevant field.
 * aprilhare tries to determine what could be running that could interfere with firefox on his main user account. could Adobe AIR do it? cause i have a Adobe AIR applet running
<ylynfatt> Anyone else receiving dependency problems with python2.6-minimal?
<hipitihop> wgrant: thanks I now about that one, just owndered if there was a cli... just that I'm using an ssh session
<wgrant> hipitihop: Check /etc/apt/sources.list
<drbobb> it looks like a PPA version of the sis driver solves a lot of the problems with those graphics chips, at least it seems to solve them for me
 * wgrant disappears for a while.
 * aprilhare has drawn up a list from the startup items of both accounts: 'AccuWeather.com Stratus'; Compiz Fusion Icon; lvman; Skype; (missing Tracker Applet, Tracker); Ubuntu One.
<Jordan_U> drbobb: Does it fix the problem with white lines across the screen?
<drbobb> Jordan_U: yeah seems to solve that one for me
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, could be adobe air
<drbobb> I just watched through a movie, fullscreen - no artefacts
<Jordan_U> drbobb: What ppa?
<drbobb> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only/+packages
 * Jordan_U gets exited
<hipitihop> wgrant: most entries are deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted so is that the main mirror ?
<meanburrito920_> what is the current version of the linux kernel that should be installed? because I'm on .14, but I see that there are also .15, .28, etc out
<bjsnider> i'd like to know why the banshee ppa isn't producing updated banshee builds for jaunty and earlier
 * aprilhare votes for adobe air and disables the adobe air application on startup (shame; gives great weather detail)
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, which applet is that?
<aprilhare> AccuWeather.com
<drbobb> Jordan_U: btw, [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter here
<TuTUXG> sweet trying it now
<aprilhare> weather applet
<aprilhare> i remember that adobe air uses flash
<aprilhare> could multiple versions of flash interfere with each other?
<aprilhare> cause that definitely would cause crashes.
<Jordan_U> drbobb: Exactly the same as me
<drbobb> as per lspci of course
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, how come you are using multiple version of flash?
<aprilhare> TuTUXG: as i said, adobe air uses flash
<aprilhare> its own ver of flash
<penguin42> in my experience flash doesn't need multiple versions to crash
<bjsnider> aprilhare, unquestionably that is what would happen
<TuTUXG> i thought they just use the same flash library
<aprilhare> what do you know, balloonboygame.com doesn't crash
<TuTUXG> penguin42, good point
<Jordan_U> drbobb: I was beggining to think the sis driver would never be fixed, nice to know it's still being worked on upstream
<aprilhare> penguin42: apparently it helps it do moar crashing
<georgy> anyone using gnome-shell in here?
<drbobb> Jordan_U: not that I know anything about coding drivers, but I believe it must have been some simple incompatibility intriduced by newer xorg versions - possibly easy for an expert to fix, once it got an expert's attention
<aprilhare> yay sorted problem for now!
<aprilhare> what happens when karmic drop bear gets released to this channel?
<aprilhare> cause its a couple of days
<drbobb> anyway I can now contemplate switching to karmic all the way
<hipitihop> wgrant: ok software sources says main server
<aprilhare> drbobb: i still want my webcam to work
<TuTUXG> this will be the one for Lucid Lynx
<camillem> Hi. Trying a fresh install of karmic RC but installation hangs at step 2 (choosing time ) The PC (vaio) had no pb under Jaunty. Anybody has an idea ?
<Jordan_U> camillem: Can you please file a bug report from the LiveCD with "ubuntu-bug ubiquity-gtk" ?
<TuTUXG> why ubuntu one has to be tied with network manager?
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: so if I do have main server in sources it is unlikely the mirror ? so should I do dist-upgrade ?
<georgy> if anyone uses gnome-shell.. is your alt+tab broken?
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: It's probably that packages are being held back, so dist-upgrade should offer updates
<camillem> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll do that
<WL_> I can't connect to my wireless network in 9.10 im using WPA2, but it works if i turn the encryption off
<Jordan_U> camillem: np
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade did not mention anything held back
<DanaG> georgy: I was just noticing that gnome-shell alt-tab brokenness when I tried gnome-shell for about 1 minute, today.
<georgy> lol, nice
<DanaG> It's rather roken -- you sometimes have to alt-tabtab to get anywhere.
<georgy> I'm almost 100% it worked when it was first installed
<georgy> I see
<georgy> oh well ^_^ gotta wait for a update i guess
<TuTUXG> will gnome-shell shipped as default with karmic?
<oorah> there's still a major bug and i'm questioning if it will be fixed before the release lol
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> TuTUXG, it will with 10.04
<oorah> my screen flickers for a while at startup and when i adjust brightness
<oorah> the brightness flickers i mean
<TuTUXG> bjsnider, ill switch back to gnome when it's gnome 3
<WL_> does anyone have any ideas about the wireless, i appreciate any help
<bjsnider> TuTUXG, no you won't
<TuTUXG> bjsnider, lol
<TuTUXG> bjsnider, why so?
<bjsnider> it will not be available
<bjsnider> there's no turning back
<TuTUXG> with 10.04?
<georgy> TuTUXG what do you use now?
<bjsnider> gnome 3
<TuTUXG> kde4...
<oorah> anyone know if this flickering bug will be fixed?
<georgy> oh, I see
<bjsnider> no more gnome-panel after gnome 2.28
<georgy> I think if I find gnome is a pain in my balls i'll check out xfce first
<TuTUXG> that's what i meant, i will switch back to gnome when gnome-panel is gone and gnome-shell gets mature enough
<clusty> hey
<georgy> gnome-shell + gnome-do = pretty sweet
<TuTUXG> exactly
<clusty> i was wondeirng if i should do something first before i file a bug report:
<oorah> whats gnome-shell?
<georgy> I found it kinda silly that gnome-shell didn't come with a dock like docky for gnome-do though
<oorah> i filed a bug report over a week ago and it still ain't fixed
<georgy> you NEED a panel for the programs that are open imo
<clusty> ever since i updated to karmic totem and any any player that uses GPU movie playback screws up colors
<clusty> as in reb->cyan
<clusty> red*
<TuTUXG> georgy, you mean a task-manager?
<georgy> yeah, whatever you wanna call it
<bjsnider> georgy, all desktops are combined into one view, so you don't need the panel
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: dist-upgrade also nothing upgraded
<TuTUXG> georgy, a dock could do that
<georgy> here is what gnome-shell is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32zkq1wHk6Q
<georgy> yeah, that's why i use docky from gnome-do
<DanaG> KDE4 is bulky.
<DanaG> Really physically large.
<georgy> bjsnider: that is really annoying for me i rather have both
<DanaG> It makes 15.4", 1920x1200 feel like 12", 1280x800.
<bjsnider> DanaG, you mean its ram footprint?
<DanaG> No, that's a different word: "bloat"
<TuTUXG> lol
<DanaG> bloat != bulk.  At least in how I use them.
<georgy> like what if the user doesn't want to view all of the desktops each time they want to switch to a different program?
<clusty> what about lard ass-y?
<clusty> what is that?
<georgy> kind of annoying
<bjsnider> can't you change the k whatever it's called size?
<DanaG> Or "chunky".
<TuTUXG> georgy, use alt+tab
<DanaG> I also just don't like the way gnome-shell seems to be trying to do things.
<georgy> it's broken
<georgy> lol
<DanaG> It feels wrong.
<oorah> anyone know if this flickering bug will be fixed?
<georgy> no idea oorah
<oorah> anyone else having problems with brightness flickering?
<georgy> also yeah alt+tab = broke
<aprilhare> is this bug report ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460118 in linux "Microsoft VX-1000 webcam drivers broken" [Undecided,New]
<oorah> i may stick with 9.04
<georgy> I am not oorah
<TuTUXG> DanaG, so you dont like kde4 or gnome-shell
<clusty> so anybody has a clue about my video player issue?
<georgy> no idea clusty, have you tried a different video program?
<oorah> i tried kde4, i hated it more than windows desktop lol
<georgy> vlc >
<clusty> georgy: yes. is not program. is output "mode"
<clusty> X11 works
<DanaG>  Win7 > KDE4.
<georgy> :\
<clusty> georgy: now i use vlc with x11 output
<georgy> i have no idea
<TuTUXG> that's bias
<DanaG> If Gnome were legos, KDE4 would be duplos.  In terms of size, I mean.
<clusty> georgy: vlc with openGL is same shit as totem (which cannot change modes)
<bjsnider> DanaG, couldn't you just reduice the size of the bulky items?
<TuTUXG> back to e17
<georgy> that sucks clusty :|
<clusty> georgy: any clue which package should i report to?
<georgy> no idea
<clusty> hope to god is not new nvidia drivers
<DanaG> I'm just gonna' go to xfce when gnome3 rolls around.
<georgy> i was just gonna say drivers
<clusty> cause then i am SOL
<georgy> I'm a nob though don't listen to me
<georgy> I wonder if anyone else with the same setup as you has had the same problem
<clusty> georgy: what is your problem again?
<bjsnider> clusty, what is the problem, in detail
<aprilhare> ok; lets try and clean off my karmic install. - whenever i login, for whatever reason compiz doesn't start up. how do i get it to start on startup?
<georgy> oh, just that alt+tab is not working for me in gnome-shell
<penguin42> georgy: Try another tab
<TuTUXG> lol
<georgy> neither does world of war craft
<penguin42> georgy: i.e. alt+tab+tab
<georgy> nope doesn't work
<clusty> bjsnider: so: VLC with default video output (any video) displays stuff with messed up collors
<clusty> bjsnider: red becomes cyan
<clusty> if i chose x11 output all is goos
<clusty> d
<bjsnider> clusty, red and blue are reversed?
<DanaG> hmm, what video card?
<clusty> seems so
<clusty> lemme finish: this is not vlc problem
<bjsnider> known codec issue
<clusty> cause totem has this issue
<clusty> and cannot change mode
<bjsnider> clusty, what graphics card?
<clusty> so my video card is nvidia 275
<bjsnider> gtx 275?
<wgrant> The Blob does that sometimes.
<clusty> i think so. lemme check what lspci has to say
<bjsnider> wgrant, he should be using vdpau anyway
<aprilhare> i'm not the only person with problems starting compiz on startup, apparently it goes back a fair way: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770734
<clusty> bjsnider: yes gtx 275
<bjsnider> clusty, do not use vlc anymore. install gnome-mplayer or smplayer. switch video output driver to vdpau
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, i had that problem with jaunty, then i switched to karmic fusion-icon does the trick, but now i don't use compiz
<aprilhare> i have fusion-icon - its selected but doesn't really start it
<clusty> bjsnider: i am happy with vlc, but i like totem better. is not a problem finding some whatever player that works
<aprilhare> still the same old problem
<aprilhare> never fixed..
<DanaG> Have you tried mplayer instead of vlc?
<clusty> nope
<DanaG> vlc rather miserably fails at subtitles -- for me, that's a showstopper.
<clusty> lemme get it
<DanaG> An entirely different issue, though.
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, try to set it in gnome-appearance-properties
<DanaG> !info gnome-mplayer
<bjsnider> clusty, i don't believe it. you're saying you wantt o keep using vlc?
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.8-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 307 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<clusty> bjsnider: for now yes. till totem is fixed
<DanaG> Actually, it doesn't "fail" at styled subtitles... it just doesn't even try!
<bjsnider> clusty, do you know what vdpau is?
<bjsnider> never mind. forget it
<clusty> nope
<aprilhare> TuTUXG: i did that before. preference doesn't stick.
<aprilhare> will do again
<clusty> new Nvidia API
<clusty> :D
<clusty> :D
<clusty> google is your friend
<oorah> if there's old bugs still not fixed does that mean they probably won't be?
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, change the effect to maximum in appearance settings, then startup with fusion-icon
<oorah> haven't seen a version with a bug this bad since 2006 when i had no sound
<DanaG> "change to maximum" -- bad advice, that'll trample on existing settings!
<aprilhare> TuTUXG: ok. but i was already doing that. still am.
<aprilhare> brb
<DanaG> Install simple-ccsm, and tell it to use "custom".
<DanaG> It is lame that installing regular ccsm doesn't make "custom" show up!
<TuTUXG> DanaG, just run it with alt-f2...
<DanaG> Does it remember what you last used?
<clusty> bjsnider: vdpau works just fine
<aprilhare> DanaG: ccsm?
<DanaG> No, the gnome desktop-effects thing.
<DanaG> If you want it to auto-load, you have to set it to "custom", don't you?
<georgy> #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org  = quietest fucking channel ever
<apoc_> Why can't I find the ttf-bitstream-vera package?
<georgy> lul
<TuTUXG> georgy, lol
<bazhang> georgy, watch the language please
<aprilhare> DanaG: i'm not sure to tell you the truth.
<georgy> oh, i'll try bazhang
<TuTUXG> georgy, yea, do that
<aprilhare> brb logging out to test
<georgy> oh i will hawtstuff o.o
<wgrant> apoc_: It was replaced by ttf-dejavu
<clusty> life is soo boring when you take swears away form it
<spaceBARbarian> is karmic 64bit stable enough for personal use yet ?
<georgy> yeah, communism is bad kids
<wgrant> clusty: That may be, but it also makes this channel more family friendly.
<georgy> spaceBAR, yesh it is in my opinion
<TuTUXG> spaceBARbarian, it's ok here
<georgy> yeah*
<apoc_> wgrant: Does it contain the same font?
<clusty> i realize. that is why i am abstaining
<spaceBARbarian> aite gonna give it a try then
<georgy> good luck space
<aprilhare> re
<aprilhare> logged out, logged back in, preferences disappeared.
<aprilhare> no compiz
<TuTUXG> ...
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, how about try it with your test account?
<aprilhare> in appearance properties - visual effects it is switched back to None
<aprilhare> ok brb
<wgrant> apoc_: ttf-dejavu is an improved derivative of ttf-bitstream-vera.
<aprilhare> TuTUXG: test account its working
<wgrant> So they should be very similar.
<apoc_> wgrant, Ok, thanks
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, um...
<aprilhare> could compiz fusion icon thingy be interfering
<Omen20> hi does anyone know if the add-apt-repository is only for launchpad PPAs?
<TuTUXG> could be
<aprilhare> ok
<aprilhare> removing compiz fusion icon thingy.. :)
<TuTUXG> just disable it from start up
<aprilhare> hang on brb
<Omen20> could i use the command for say http://linux.getdropbox.com/ubuntu ?
<oorah> if there's old bugs still not fixed does that mean they probably won't be?
<wgrant> Omen20: Let me check the code.
<TuTUXG> oorah, check the comments
<wgrant> oorah: Bugs could still be fixed in universe if the fix isn't too invasive.
<Omen20> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> main is very, very frozen.
<TuTUXG> oorah, apparently bug#1 is pretty old and probably not going to get a fix in anytime soon
<Omen20> wgrant, ?
<oorah> which bug is #1?
<TuTUXG> check it
<TuTUXG> bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<sdg> Can I install Karmic on a USB HDD on one PC and then boot it on another PC?
<TuTUXG> sdg, you sure can
<aprilhare> yep confirmed compiz fusion icon is fail
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, sweet
<Omen20> sdg, some people do it on thumbdrives
<wgrant> Omen20: You can use the command for that, but it won't automatically add the key.
<sdg> Omen20: I don't have one of those. :(
<aprilhare> TuTUXG: i'd prefer it to work personally :)
<wgrant> sdg: You should be able to use System->Administration->USB Startup Disk Creator to do that.
<Omen20> oh ok. so do you leave the "ppa:" in the command as in "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:globalmenu-team"
<sdg> Omen20: They're too easy to break and lose...
<sdg> wgrant: Roger that.
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, i think compiz is just experiencing some hard time now
<Omen20> sdg, yeah, I dont carry any physical storage anymore now that I use Dropbox.
<TuTUXG> Dropbox could be slow with big stuff
<aprilhare> erm is gnome do installed by default?
<wgrant> Omen20: You can specify 'ppa:user/ppa' or a full 'deb http://some.mirror/path/to/repo release component1 component2'
<wgrant> aprilhare: No.
<aprilhare> might remove it then i never got on with gnome do
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, there's a ppa for it
<Omen20> Yes, but it's great for school and exported config files. I have my compiz settings, wallpapers, themes, etc on it and it keeps my pc and laptop identical.
<aprilhare> TuTUXG: for compiz?
<tanath> blah, compiz is really slow and hides my desktop >.<
<TuTUXG> aprilhare, yea, and for gnome-do
<oorah> what about the brightness flickering bug? is it likely to be fixed in the next few days?
<wgrant> oorah: Does it have a bug report?
<Jordan_U> sdg: I would do a regular install and just be sure to tell the installer to install grub to the USB drive rather than your internal ( it's under 'advanced' after you have configured partitions and are reviewing them )
<tanath> never used to
<oorah> wgrant, i reported it 2 weeks ago
<wgrant> oorah: Number?
<oorah> i didn't write it down
<wgrant> oorah: Launchpad username?
<oorah> the screen brightness flickers for a while after startup and a while after adjusting, or attempting to adjust brightness
<sdg> Jordan_U: A live image is all I need.
<oorah> i think its knuckle_brawler or hardcore_zaccour
<TuTUXG> tanath, you probably have the wallpaper plugin turned on, turn it off will show your nautilus desktop
<sdg> Jordan_U: I need to install Ubuntu Karmic on my laptop PC.
<wgrant> sdg: I think the USB startup disk creator does what you want.
<wgrant> sdg: That should allow you to install from it.
<tanath> TuTUXG, actually, it does it either way
<wgrant> sdg: There is also a Windows version, if you need itl
<TuTUXG> tanath, that's weired
<tanath> TuTUXG, i had it off, so i turned it on & configured it, but it's still just black with no icons
<sdg> wgrant: Negative.
<Jordan_U> wgrant: You can't do kernel upgrades and it's slower since it's compressed / using an overlay
<oorah> hey yall i gotta go i'll be back to but yall with bug questions later lol ttyl
<oorah> thanks
<wgrant> sdg: Why not?
<tanath> TuTUXG, but when i reload the WM i see my wallpaper briefly
<sdg> wgrant: I don't use Windoze.
<wgrant> Jordan_U: Very slightly slower.
<wgrant> sdg: Oh, right.
<sdg> I'm really worried that my music collection is going to grow too large to fit on my new 500 GB HDD.
<soreau> Hi. I installed ubuntu and now I need my hw clock set to UTC. Can anyone tell me how to do that in ubuntu 9.10?
<Jordan_U> soreau: It should be set to UTC by default
<wgrant> Jordan_U: It will not set it to UTC if there are braindead operating systems (eg. Windows) cohabiting.
<Jordan_U> wgrant: Ahh, didn't realize that
<soreau> I think I need to edit either /etc/init.d/hwclock or /etc/init/hwclock.conf
<wgrant> It's /etc/default/rcS, actually.
<soreau> ok
<wgrant> My initial guess was /etc/default/hwclock, but that doesn't exist.
<soreau> Sweet, it was set to no
<soreau> Thanks wgrant !
<wgrant> Ah, if you look in /etc/init/hwclock.conf you can see that it does indeed use that file.
<wgrant> soreau: np
<reagleBRKLN> where is ndiswrapper on karmic?
<reagleBRKLN> trying to get old wireless machine working, i've blacklisted the rtl858x drivers, but don't see ndiswrapper
<ripps> reagleBRKLN: aptitude search ndis, ndisgtk looks like a good contender
<bazhang> reagleBRKLN, ndiswrapper-common or ndisgtk?
<rabidweezle> hey, what's the name of that new messenger client karmic is using?
<wgrant> rabidweezle: Empathy
<rabidweezle> ahh, that's right, thanks :)
<reagleBRKLN> ripps bazhang: updating my sources, because apt-search nor synaptic see those on my system
<reagleBRKLN> huh, nor can I browse http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<apoc_> ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-netbook-remix and desktop-switcher keep getting uninstalled. Is that good?
<ripps> reagleBRKLN: then somethings is wrong with your sources, try changing to a different mirror
<ripps> apoc_: probably not
<apoc_> ripps, Any idea why?
<DanaG> what's globalmenu-team?
<wgrant> reagleBRKLN: packages.ubuntu.com is down at the moment.
<TuTUXG> DanaG, it's a team for global menu
<reagleBRKLN> would that affect my ndiswrapper search from apt-cache?
<Cyberkilla> globalmenu is great
<wgrant> Is that the OS X-like menu for GNOME?
<ripps> apoc_: well, that would only happen if your dist-upgrading or doing a partial upgrade, either way, it probably means there's a broken package in the repo. Either wait or file a bug report
<Cyberkilla> strips GTK apps of the menu and puts it on the gnome-panel instead
<Cyberkilla> great space saver
<Cyberkilla> unfortunately, Firefox doesn't work with it, or open office.
<Cyberkilla> Really, it's their problem. They should be using native toolkits instead of reinventing the wheel with XUL. bloat
<wgrant> Well, they're not really GTK.
<wgrant> Right.
<DanaG> Oh heck, there's even a gtk for Windows.
<TuTUXG> lol
<TuTUXG> it's open source
<apoc_> ripps, Yes, I did just upgrade. I'll look around for problems
<Cyberkilla> When is Karmic being released? 29th?
<wgrant> Cyberkilla: Right.
<ripps> apoc_: just so you know, if an upgrade is ever trying to remove ubuntu-desktop or similar packages, it probably means the package is broken and you shouldn't uprade, instead file a bug and wait for it to be fixed
<apoc_> ripps, Ok, strange. Otherwise the upgrade seems to have worked fine
<DanaG> hmm, global-menu ppa seems to lack any packages.
<Cyberkilla> wgrant: Thanks:) I'm tired of waiting. I want to do a full reformat, repartition and reinstall this time. The unused Vista partition is eating 40GB and I need room to dump my music library:P
<ripps> apoc_: ubuntu-deskto is simply a metapackage, meaning it doesn't actually contain any files to be installed, instead it creates a series of artificial dependencies that force installation of all the services and apps that make up the ubuntu desktop
<robotti^> what is sitution of ubuntu?
<wgrant> Cyberkilla: The RC is probably safe enough.
<apoc_> ripps, Ok
<Cyberkilla> wgrant: You have a point. I could probably risk it now.
<robotti^> if I install Ubuntu RC can I updated it to final release version?
<ripps> apoc_: without it, if any packages are added or removed from ubuntu-desktop, won't be automatically installed/removed anymore
<wgrant> robotti^: Of course!
<wgrant> robotti^: It will upgrade just fine.
<ripps> !beta | robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Cyberkilla> ripps: With regards to those dependencies... When you upgrade to Karmic or Lucid, it will upgrade ubuntu-desktop and the dependencies will pull in new applications.
 * TuTUXG is quiting smoke...
<Cyberkilla> ripps: Presumably, without keeping ubuntu-desktop installed, any new packages the latest Ubuntu release intends to give you will not be installed.
<Blizzerand> Good for ya , TuTUXG
<robotti^> wgrant: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<robotti^> cool
<apoc_> ripps, I added those packaged back, but I have to find out what keeps removing them
<Cyberkilla> ripps: And installing ubuntu-desktop again will probably install those packages you wanted to get rid of in the first place (the ones that were a dependency of ubuntu-desktop and force it to be removed too).
<Cyberkilla> ripps: Not an ideal setup:O.
<ripps> Cyberkilla: well, if you don't want to use the ubuntu-desktop, I don't see the point of actually using ubuntu, why not just install debian and customize as you see fit.
<wgrant> Cyberkilla: Most things that people like to get rid of are no longer strict dependencies of ubuntu-desktop.
<TuTUXG> Blizzerand, thanks
<Cyberkilla> ripps: I was just making a point. You can't, for instance, remove ubuntu's fancy new notifications by uninstalling the package.
<ripps> Cyberkilla: yeah, it's better to just install gnome-stracciatella-session and use a plain vanilla gnome session
<Cyberkilla> ripps: Interesting, I didn't know that was possible.
<DanaG> Yeah, but unfortunately, g-p-m has a rather broken brightness control.
<ripps> Cyberkilla: it's just the usual gnome session stripped of the ubuntu stuff
<Cyberkilla> ripps: Another thing i've been made painfully aware of is that you can't reverse "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" any where near as easily as you can install it;-)
<aprilhare> hmmm update-manager wants to install grub-common version 2 - is this grub2?..
 * aprilhare feels touchy about upgrading grub
<wgrant> aprilhare: It will probably install the package, but it shouldn't actually upgrade the one in the MBR.
<thiebaude> aprilhare, did you do a fresh install?
<wgrant> A deliberate decision.
<aprilhare> thiebaude: no
<Cyberkilla> I upgraded to GRUB2 yesterday. No problems so far! It's worth it. There is less console output at boot time.
<aprilhare> ok will install
<pwnguin> is there a guide on upgrading to karmic from a mirror?
<wgrant> aprilhare: At this point of the release cycle, update-manager probably knows better than you.
<wgrant> pwnguin: As in a non-official mirror?
<pwnguin> wgrant: as in internet2
<thiebaude> Cyberkilla, i did the fresh install and karmic is great
<aprilhare> wgrant: paranoia is a healthy instinct at times :)
<andril> hey now
<Cyberkilla> : )
<wgrant> pwnguin: Doesn't help much...
<pwnguin> wgrant: i'd just fix up sources.list, but im not sure how the update manager handles it
<maurer_> How do I turn on OTR in Empathy?
<wgrant> pwnguin: If you're using an official mirror, it should just do it. If it's an unofficial one, the graphical update-manager will cry.
<andril> anyone having issues with 9.10?
<pwnguin> wgrant: i dont know if there's an official mirror on i2
<wgrant> I think the commandline one will allow you to tell it that you know better, though.
<wgrant> maurer_: It does not yet support it.
<Cyberkilla> pwnguin: Can't you just change it in SoftWare Sources?
<thiebaude> andril, no problems here
<Cyberkilla> pwnguin: System/Administration/Software Sources -> Download from:
<pwnguin> Cyberkilla: that should be identical to changing sourcses.list
<pwnguin> thanks, but i really do know most of what im doing.
<Cyberkilla> pwnguin: Yes, but easier:) Perhaps I missed a few lines of the convo.
<pwnguin> Cyberkilla: specifically, you missed the line where wgrant points out the upgrade manager will probably fail if you do that
<maurer_> wgrant: Then why is pidgin no longer default?
<wgrant> maurer_: Probably because Empathy is more promising, and only some tiny, tiny fraction of Ubuntu users use OTR.
<andril> thiebaude: thanks 5 day to go
<ripps> maurer_: because empathy is more cooperative and is default for gnome, most of the extra features that pidgin provides are needed by the majority of im users
<wgrant> maurer_: Note that you can easily install Pidgin.
<pwnguin> maurer_: 1) OTR is like a miniscule fraction of IM users. 2) video chat
 * DanaG uses IRC... and Empathy sucks at that.
<thiebaude> andersk, np, yep
<eitreach_> Can someone tell me if mouse gestures in Compiz are gone for good?
<wgrant> All generic IM clients suck at IRC.
<pwnguin> DanaG: pidgin does too. irssi ftw
<ripps> *not needed
<DanaG> Pidgin + irchelper == yay.
<DanaG> And when I first started Empathy, it didn't even seem to OFFER IRC!
<Cyberkilla> DanaG: Pidgin sucks at IRC too:P The only client can stomach is IRSSI:-)
<DanaG> Try the first-run wizard... IRC is not available!
<thiebaude> i just use simple xchat
<Cyberkilla> DanaG: If Empathy's IRC is worse than Pidgin's, it really must be bad.
<DanaG> Yeah, there's no way to get rid of the nickserv-type stuff, at least from what I saw.
<TuTUXG> i luv xchat
<Cyberkilla> I don't like the way xchat forces you to pick a host from a list when you open it.
<TuTUXG> my friend once asked me when he shaw that icon, "what's xchat? porn chat?"
<Cyberkilla> I'd much rather type /connect irc.ubuntu.net, etc, myself.
<Cyberkilla> You basically have to connect to a server in the list before you can connect to one that isn't.
<thiebaude> Cyberkilla, exactly
<ripps> irssi is the best irc client, even better when used with screen, I can call it and detach and let it run in the background using up next to 0 cpu and memory
<thiebaude> ripps, i think i might install it
<Cyberkilla> Ever seen byobu? It is like screen, but a tiny bit more visual. I noticed it recently after an update.
<wgrant> +1 for issi-awesomeness.
<robotti^> Ubuntu Linux is exciting
<ripps> even better, if my X crashes, I can still get help online, because irssi doesn't requere a gui
<DanaG> !info finch
<wgrant> Cyberkilla: byobu is a set of profiles for screen.
<DanaG> that's what I use.
<ubottu> finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 218 kB, installed size 736 kB
<thiebaude> ripps, thats true
<robotti^> you never know if your machine boot :(
<wgrant> Cyberkilla: It *is* screen, just with some settings changed.
<wgrant> robotti^: Why is yours not booting?
<robotti^> I activated nvidia drivers and screen only flicks on boot
<robotti^> And I cannot do nothing
<wgrant> Ah. Good old proprietary drivers.
<aprilhare> brb
<thiebaude> robotti^, did you save your resolution as root?
<Jeruvy> ripps: good point, but that doesn't happen very often.  I personally think the idea of opening screens with a bash shell, well very '80's-ish.
<Cyberkilla> wgrant: Oh, I thought it *used* screen. I didn't realise it was the same thing. Still, very interesting. I like commandline applications.
<robotti^> Now I am re-installing ubuntu
<robotti^> thiebaude: I have not do nothing
<robotti^> I just activated
<robotti^> and console flicker on boot
<robotti^> and nothing happens
<robotti^> :D
<thiebaude> robotti^, sudo nvidia-settings
<robotti^> no x
<robotti^> I cannot do
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<robotti^> If I canno log in
<ripps> Jeruvy: you kidding, I spend more than 40% of my day dinking around the commandline, I only leave it when I watch to watch some anime or surf the internet
<robotti^> it flickers, and I cannot write text on console, some of letters were gone, when writing
<robotti^> impossible to write my password :D
<ripps> robotti^: your flooding the channel, don't use enter a punctuation
<thiebaude> brb
<robotti^> ripps: I am not using enter as punctution. New sentences just flood to mind after I write those lines
<robotti^> I am not used to write english.
<Cyberkilla> :-)
<ripps> robotti^: just reminding you, try not to type multiple lines, especially in a busy channel, it's poor irc netiquette
<hipitihop> while running ubuntu-bug, it reports various packages like dbus, dbus-x11, libblkid1 and others as being obsolete, but apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade do nothing and nothing seems to be kept back... what do I do ?
<robotti^> ripps: I know :)
<wgrant> hipitihop: Did you change to the main mirror?
<robotti^> ripps: And I am sorry for that.
<thiebaude> ripps: i do i scroll up in irssi?
<hipitihop> wgrant: already was set at "Main Server"
<ripps> thiebaude: page up/page down
<wgrant> hipitihop: Hmmm.
<thiebaude> ripps: thanks
<wgrant> hipitihop: That's a bit strange. Those were updated in the past 24 hours or so.
<hipitihop> wgrant: grant does "Main Server" still go via mirrors dependinding on my location ?
<wgrant> hipitihop: Which version does 'apt-cache policy dbus' say you have installed?
<ripps> thiebaude: there's hundreds of little scripts you can use to enhance irssi, google around a bit. I think there's a package you can install that will give you access to the best ones.
<wgrant> hipitihop: No, it should always go to the same server in the UK. However, it's possible there is a proxy between you and that server.
<thiebaude> ripps: ok, will do
<dholbert> lfaraone, FWIW, looks like hibernate still doesn't work with encrypted swap :(
<Cyberkilla> I use irssi-xmpp. It is a jabber plug-in for irssi! Works grain:D
<hipitihop> wgrant: 1.2.16-0ubuntu9 0
<evant8950> hi, I am having a problem with wireless in 9.10, I can't connect to a network with security, I am wondering if there is a fix?  thanks
 * thiebaude now time to install opendns
<lfaraone> dholbert: ah, mk.
<Cyberkilla> You just type /load xmpp /xmppconnect JID PASS /join room@host/nick
<Cyberkilla> :P
<dholbert> lfaraone, I hibernated, and then when I turned on my computer, it just booted up normally (didn't resume from the hibernate)
<Cyberkilla> *great, not grain. Damn, that's one heck of a typo.
<robotti^> dholbert: Maybe it reads session key from swap, and it cannot, because it is encrypted.
<wgrant> hipitihop: So it says 'Installed: 1.2.16-0ubuntu9'?
<dholbert> robotti^, right -- that's the general issue.  There was noise to the effect that it was going to be "fixed" in karmic, though
<wgrant> dholbert: The default for encrypted swap is to use a random key. Is yours not done like that?
<dholbert> wgrant, no idea
<dholbert> wgrant, I just did an ubuntu 9.10 rc install with encrypted home directory selected
<robotti^> dholbert: therefore It cannot open encrypted file systems.
<Cyberkilla> thiebaude: opendns isn't so open. Isn't that the thing which now sends you to an advert-filled page when you get a 404? Naughty intercepting http responses.
<thiebaude> Cyberkilla: yea, i seen that
<ripps> wgrant: if you installed encryptfs during intrepid or earlier, you probably setup a manual encryption key, not a random one
<ripps> that encryption key is carried over, even when upgrading ubuntu
<thiebaude> Cyberkilla: but.. it makes my internet speed faster
<wgrant> ripps: I don't see how it can automatically set up encrypted swap with a non-random key.
<wgrant> ripps: Because that key would have to be reentered on boot.
<dholbert> wgrant, the fresh encrypted-home-directory install seems to have gotten me an already-encrypted swap partition (at least, ecryptfs-setup-swap said my swap was already encrypted)  but I don't know what key it's using
<wgrant> ripps: (if only ~ is encrypted)
<robotti^> Cyberkilla: opendns.fi is much nicer
<robotti^> finnish opendns
<robotti^> I think it is better
<robotti^> :)
<ripps> meh, After I installed 1 gig ram, I just turned of my swap by changing vm.swappiness to 0, now my system will use only ram, except under extreme circumstances.
<Jordan_U> wgrant: Swap key is randomly generated each boot
<Jordan_U> wgrant: Nvm, seems you knew that :)
<hipitihop> wgrant: actually struggling to find installed in the output at all... must be blind, standby
<wolter> hi, could somebody please upload usb-creator.exe to mediafire?
<wgrant> Jordan_U: Right, which means that resuming from hibernate is impossible.
<thiebaude> .exe
<hipitihop> wgrant: yes .. Installed: 1.2.16-0ubuntu9
<hipitihop>   Candidate: 1.2.16-0ubuntu9
<hipitihop>   Version table:*** 1.2.16-0ubuntu9 0
<hipitihop> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<hipitihop> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ripps> if your on a desktop, it's probably not worth it to use encryption, just unnecesary overhead. However, if your using a laptop or other mobile, it's probably a good idea to use encryption
<wgrant> hipitihop: Hm. That is the latest version.
<robotti^> I think it is always good idea to use encryption
<hipitihop> wgrant: what does ubuntu-bug go on then ?
<dholbert> wgrant, I'm confused -- https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-karmic-encrypted-swap-as-an-option seems to suggest that hibernate wouldn't be impossible
<wolter> thiebaude, yes
<wolter> .exe
<wolter> thiebaude, its supposedly included in the karmic cs
<wolter> d
<wolter> but it is not there
<dholbert> wgrant, in particular, see the last line of the summary: "The primary development item around this specification will be ensuring that hibernate-to-disk and resume-from-hibernate continue to operate as expected."
<thiebaude> wolter: i dont know anything about it
<ripps> dholbert: I don't think hibernate and encrypted swap work yet, it's beening worked on, but don't think it works yet
<wolter> thiebaude, oh
<wolter> does anybody know about usb-creator.exe?
<dholbert> ripps, ok, thanks
<darthanubis> .exe?
<ripps> dholbert: suspend should still work though
<wgrant> Suspend works fine.
<Kano> hi, should samba access work out of the box or not?
<dholbert> yup, it does
<wgrant> Hibernate does not, and cannot easily.
<wgrant> Kano: Yes.
<Kano> well it does not
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody else dislike Empathy's UI?
<wgrant> Kano: What goes wrong?
<dholbert> Does anyone know how to disable hibernate?
<wgrant> GodfatherofEire: Yes.
<thiebaude> GodfatherofEire: yea
<dholbert> There was a way to disable it in gconf-editor in Jaunty, but that doesn't work in Karmic
<thiebaude> GodfatherofEire: i use irssi
<robotti^> GodfatherofEire: yes
<GodfatherofEire> Glad I'm not the only one
<Kano> it shows workgroup but not then an error
<darthanubis> GodfatherofEire, I don't bother with it. It is dog ugly
<ripps> GodfatherofEire: meh, I don't mind, but I don't use IM that much...
<robotti^> thiebaude: me too
<GodfatherofEire> Who's call was it to replace pidgin with it anyway?
<thiebaude> cool
<wgrant> dholbert: Hm, so unsetting /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/can_hibernate (I think?) doesn't work?
<dholbert> wgrant, correct
<darthanubis> GodfatherofEire, Ubuntu's who elses
<wgrant> GodfatherofEire: Canonical's Ubuntu Desktop team, I believe.
<dholbert> wgrant, (have confirmed this on multiple machines)
<hipitihop> does anyone know on what basis ubuntu-bug  reports obsolete packages ?
<ripps> darthanubis GodfatherofEire: Empathy is the official Gnome IM client
<Pilif12p> It says i need to close all docs and apps to update to 9.10 RC. can i leave chatzilla open, or not?
<wgrant> GodfatherofEire: Empathy will eventually be a much better replacement for Pidgin, but I don't think it's quite there yet.
<darthanubis> whatever
<wgrant> Pilif12p: You can. Firefox might just get a bit cranky with you later.
<Pilif12p> pff.
<GodfatherofEire> At the moment, the boxy way it displays is just... ugh...
<wgrant> But a restart of Firefox should fix it.
<Pilif12p> firefox? Why would i use that with chatzilla? Xulrunner ftw!
<Pilif12p> I crash firefox too much to have it as an addon
<Pilif12p> even ask mzz
<ripps> As typical for gnu/linux distro users, we're being used to test and debug empathy so that it will be better.
<dholbert> wgrant, (though that pref worked in jaunty)
<wgrant> ripps: I think this is worse than typical...
<GodfatherofEire> agreed
<wgrant> dholbert: What still lets you hibernate? The key combination? The menu in the top right? GDM?
<jimpop> darthanubis, you like gaim too?
<wolter> does somebody have the ubuntu network remix cd image for karmic?
<Pilif12p> dholbert: same one from moznet?
<ripps> I don't see what the gripe with empathy is. It does everything I want an IM client to do, and it does it well. OTR and other things are more intended for powerusers and they can install pidgin
<dholbert> wgrant, if I choose "Shut Down" from main Gnome menu, or press my power button, it gives me the  "shut down the computer" dialog
<dholbert> wgrant, which includes "hibernate" as an option
<wgrant> ripps: It crashes (although the bug in the indicator patch was identified two days ago!). It does not support MSNP file transfers.
<thiebaude> how do i change the 24 hr timestamp to 12 hr in irssi?
<wgrant> It is ugly.
<thiebaude> beside the persons name
<jimpop> ripps, E is like using an oceanliner when all you need is a small boat to cross the channel
<wgrant> thiebaude: I don't know, but why would you want to do that?
<ripps> wgrant: my empathy hasn't crashed on me in months...
<dholbert> wgrant, (whereas in jaunty, disabling that gconf key would remove that option from the same dialog)
 * Jordan_U thought shut down from gnome menu was disabled
<wgrant> ripps: Not using the indicator-applet integration?
<ripps> wgrant: yes, with indicator applet
<dholbert> Jordan_U, only if you have user-switcher app on your gnome-panel
<thiebaude> wgrant: i know military time but just use to the regular time
<jimpop> nobody ever got anywhere by making one thing that tried to do everything for everyone
<darthanubis> jimpop, pidgin, yes
<dholbert> Jordan_U, if you remove user-switcher applet, shutdown reappears in main gnome  menu
<wgrant> ripps: Open a conversation window, and receive a message in it. Close the conversation window. Reopen it. Send a message.
<jimpop> darthanubis, me too
<wgrant> Crash.
<ripps> Jordan_U dholbert: fast-user-switch-applet has been replaced with the indicator-session-applet
<dholbert> regardless, if you remove that applet, shutdown reappears in gnome-menu
<dholbert> (which is good)
<ripps> When indicator-session-applet is enabled, shutdown disappears fromt he system menu
<dholbert> right, that's what I've been saying
<dholbert> wgrant, I've just confirmed that "hibernate" is still available in the top-right user-switcher applet (whatever it's called), on a different machine where I hadn't removed that applet
<dholbert> (and I've disabled that gconf key on that machine, and I've rebooted since I disabled the key, if that matters)
<robotti^> Cool, my usb wlan is working
<dholbert> wgrant, [and if I select "hibernate", it does actually hibernate]
<wgrant> Bug #432598
<robotti^> a-link g-wifi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432598 in gnome-power-manager "can_suspend and can_hibernate values aren't respected" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432598
<dholbert> nice, thanks!
 * Pilif12p laughs
<Cyberkilla> testing..
<Cyberkilla> Hmm, irc works yet firefox says "looking up" on every site. odd.
<Cyberkilla> brb
<ripps> Hmm... I'm going to d/l a kubuntu livecd and try it out before I install kubuntu-desktop alonside my ubuntu-desktop
<Cyberkilla> Kubuntu is pretty. Unfortunately, 100% of the programs I use often are GTK
<Cyberkilla> :D
<leandrodeassis> anyone here have problem with auto load subtitles in totem?
<Bigshot_> will multitouch work outof the box in tx2z ?
<Bigshot_> anyone?
<Bigshot_> multitouch will work in laptop? with the latest kernel that come with karmic?
<jimpop> Bigshot_, multitouch?
<Bigshot_> yeah two fingers
<jimpop> on the touchpad?
<TuTUXG> touchpad or screen?
<Bigshot_> no screen touch screen
<jimpop> dunno
<Bigshot_> TuTUXG: i would download 9.10 if it has multitouchscreen :D
<Bigshot_> so does anyone know?
<Bigshot_> any ubuntu master ?
<jimpop> Bigshot_, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ubuntu+Karmic+Multi+touch+Screens
<Bigshot_> i did man
<Bigshot_> jimpop: you are a sarcastic guy
<jimpop> Bigshot_, yep
<Bigshot_> jimpop drinks pop - pepsi & coke
<jimpop> lmao
<jimpop> back to your question....
<jimpop> if you read the first link, you will see that it is supported
<webbb821> is there anyway to get a fast firefox
<webbb821> firefox sucks now
<jimpop> webbb821, yep.  U should not have removed 3.1 until they were sure 3.5 was solid
<RomD> 3.5 is solid
<jimpop> but slow
<wgrant> 3.5 is solid.
<RomD> not for me
<wgrant> And not slow.
<jimpop> it's slow on netbooks
<wgrant> And supporting old Firefoxes is not practical.
<webbb821> i heard 3.6 or 3.7 is fast
<jimpop> what's your system specs wgrant ?
<wgrant> So the removal policy must be very, very agressive.
<jimpop> what's your system specs wgrant ?
<Bigshot_> webbb821: which browser do you use if firefox sucks?
<wgrant> jimpop: My current one is a Thinkpad T400 about 4 months old, but my 3.5 year old Dell is still fine.
<wgrant> Firefox does suck.
<wgrant> WebKit will prevail.
<Bigshot_> which browser do you folks use now?
<wgrant> I primarily use Firefox, but I am on the lookout for a good WebKit-based browser.
<Jordan_U> Bigshot_: wgrant Chrome
<Bigshot_> but i like the grab and drag plugin in firefox it allow me to surf web with fingers
<wgrant> Jordan_U: Chromium is too non-native.
<scott_ino2> i like chromium
<wgrant> Firefox at least attempts to look like it is native.
<scott_ino2> it's not bad
<Bigshot_> webbb821: bud what do you use?
<Jordan_U> wgrant: How so?
<wgrant> Jordan_U: It has these horrible window borders and widgets.
<jimpop> chromium doesn't support adblock. cookiesafe, noscript, etc
<wgrant> And does not respect my theme.
<wgrant> jimpop: That too.
<webbb821> Bigshot_: i use chrome now but i wanted to find a good version of firefox
<Bigshot_> wgrant: how is webkit?
<wgrant> Bigshot_: Good good good.
<Jordan_U> wgrant: You can have it use standard window border and gtk theme ( though right now it fails pretty miserably with human )
<jimpop> FF v3.0.1 was solid, fast, and rocked.... then someone felt the need to go and change something (for "improvements" sake)
<wgrant> 3.5 works fine for me.
<wgrant> 3.0 was not fast for me.
<scott_ino2> wgrant, have you noticed any improvement from 3.0
<jimpop> wgrant, me too... it's just dog slow on modern hardware
<scott_ino2> i haven't, but it's stable i suppose
<webbb821> what is a webkit based browser
<scott_ino2> chromium, safari
<Bluey> 3.5 is pretty solid
<scott_ino2> well at least I think safari is at least...
<Jordan_U> Bigshot_: Karmic does not have MPX ootb
<smick> hey guys is there someone who could help me get my system booting again? here is the error i get after entering the encrypted filesystem password: http://pastebin.ca/1642246
<IndyGunFreak> whats MPX?
<timber> hey, early i was having the vlc problem which the screensaver appeared while playing a movie...now my screensaver never appears
<timber> does anyone know something about it?
<Jordan_U> wgrant: How do you feel about epiphany?
<smick> epiphany-webkit is solid
<wgrant> Jordan_U: I like it.
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant, epiphany web browser?
<Bluey> epiphany has no support of irc iirc
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: Right.
<wgrant> Why would my web browser want to support IRC?
<Bigshot_> MPT ootb?
<Bigshot_> MPX
<timber> can somebody help me?
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant, is there a new version or something, i've not used it in a while.
<Bluey> i thought epihany was an IM programme
<Jordan_U> Bigshot_: Out of the box
<wgrant> Bluey: That's Empathy.
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: The primary version uses WebKit now.
<Bluey> wgrant: DOH!  yes...
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant, oh ok.. well i'll install and see.
<Bigshot_> Jordan_U: should i donwload ubuntu RC now and upgrade it to 9.10 later?
<IndyGunFreak> Empathy is a train wreck.
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: It is a train wreck at the moment.
<wgrant> But it will get much better soon.
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant, i hope so... but i'm not holding out hope
<Jordan_U> Bigshot_: If you understand that it does *not* do multi pointer X, sure :)
<Bigshot_> but i can bow it to make it work right Jordan_U?
 * wgrant disappears for lunch.
<Jordan_U> Bigshot_: Yes, using xorg-edgers ppa ( if your hardware is supported )
<timber> please?
<smick> in my experience it doesn't boot
<smick> it'll prompt me for my filesystem psw, but then hangs saying: One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<Bluey> smick: you said you were using encryption?
<smick> yes. the weird thing is it prompts me for the psw and successfully mounts (read-only) the filesystem
<smick> then it gives the error above
<Bluey> smick: have you tried remounting rw?
<smick> but if i hit ESC for a maintenance window all my stuff is there
<smick> am doing it now
<smick> it will remount, apparently it wasn't done configuring all packages last night
<smick> so i'm running dpkg --configure -a
<Bluey> ahh a grub fix in today's batch of fixes made my splash page work
<ransom> so does anyone know something of the reasoning behind switching to empathy as the default chat client in karmic?
<robotti^> how to configure wireless on karmic koala?:)
<IndyGunFreak> i downloaded a lot of updates today, haven't saw much that it "fixed
<Bluey> ransom: none
<Bluey> robotti^: i am hardwired - sorry
<ransom> bluey: you don't know anything, or there was no reasoning behind the switch?
<maco> ransom: its the gnome client, it got working video/audio before pidgin, it has lots of desktop integration niceness.... it just still doesnt have a very polished UI
<jimpop> ransom, pidgin was working TOO well for Ubuntu's standards
<bazhang> robotti^, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<IndyGunFreak> jimpop, lol..
<Bluey> jimpop: maybe more truth to that then we know
<jimpop> ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> well, can't get complacent, if something works to well, screw it up so you can fix it
<ransom> maco: so i guess working audio and video is more important than, say, being able to italicize text in a chat?
<IndyGunFreak> i know one thing, Empathy absolutely sucks.
<maco> ransom: i have no idea. ive never tried to italicize text in chat
<IndyGunFreak> at least Pidgin is still in the repos.
<ransom> maco: open up pidgin and hit ctrl+i.  it is wonderful
<Jordan_U> Also, this whole #ubuntu for support is working too well, so they made sure not to include IRC support with empathy by default either
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: I couldn't figure out k9copy (no documentation) so I run windows dvd shrink under wine - works great
<maco> meh, i have it set not to disply bolds or italics, so i dont care
<IndyGunFreak> BluesKaj, hmm, never used k9copy..
<leandro> anyone here have problem with auto load subtitles in totem?
<maco> Jordan_U: empathy has irc support...
<maco> but its not like pidgin's was any good anyway. xchat for gnomey people
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, is that to rip DVDs?
<maco> i <3 Quassel though
<Jordan_U> maco: Last I checked the irc plugin isn't included by default
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, use Acidrip, it is great.
<IndyGunFreak> in the repos as well.
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: any documentation for it?
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, i would assume it has a man page, lemme check
<Bluey> thanks
<jimpop> Empathy will eventually be replaced by an app that does irc, IM, http, ftp, rdp, and ssh....
<Bluey> jimpop: debe?
<ransom> jimpop: sounds like Bash to me
<jimpop> lol
<jimpop> yep
<smick> dpkg is hung again "setting up xserver-xorg" for over a minute now
<Bluey> jimpop: old ibm programme - does everything but eat...
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, yeah, it has a manpage..
<IndyGunFreak> but honestly, you could be braindead and use it, its not hard at all.
<jimpop> Bluey ;-)
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: d/l now
<mersault> I updated my mythbuntu 9.10 install this afternoon, and now my screen goes blank as soon as gdm starts. Anyone else experiencing this? I'm using the nvidia driver, and I see it loaded. I see no errors in Xorg or gdm log files...
<ransom> mersault: do you get a cursor, at least?
<DanaG> Jordan_U: I think IRC support IS included......... it's just not visible in the first-run wizard!
<mersault> ransom: nothing. blank screen.
<ransom> mersault: then it is different than an issue i had.  i don't know.
<mersault> ransom: I've tried plugging in a keyboard, and I can't cntl+alt+f1 to a console screen either
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: acidrip looks quite complicated...
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, not at all.. its actually very easy
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, there's also ::dvdrip::
<IndyGunFreak> i think its in the repos as well.
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: let me see if I can deciper the man page
<IndyGunFreak> i rip all my DVDs in Acidrip, easy peasy
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: yeah to hard to figure out....
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: I need a step by step
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, well what do you not understand?
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: where to start the rip
<robotti^> I cannot set brightness of screen when using nvidia driver
<robotti^> :(
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: there is no "start" button
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, as soon as you tell it what to do, the start button highlights
<ransom> hey, we don't talk about "start" buttons around here
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: I'm still trying to figure all that out...
<jimpop> ransom, what?   Karmic is becoming Windows more and more.... ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, do you have a DVD in your drive?
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: it's too complicated...
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, top right.. if the path to your DVD drive is right(is probably /dev/DVD).. click Load, and see if the chapters for the movie show up.
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, does it show the chapters on the DVD?
<reagleBRKLN> how do you change default boot order with grub2? can't get my network to work, so need to set default to earlier install. i'd install startupmanager, but i have no network!
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: yes they are there
<IndyGunFreak> ok, choose the "main" one.. it will show the entire length of the movie... like 1:39:15.. or something like that.. it will be he whole movie.
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: done
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, now, on the left,
<wiretapped> halp
<wiretapped> i've just encountered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/403408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403408 in grub2 "Grub 2 problem, error: no such device" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<wiretapped> on a thinkpad T41
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, filename, put the file name you want to name it... including path.. and set the file format
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, then set the size,
<IndyGunFreak> and audio, etc..
<IndyGunFreak> then go down and click start
<wiretapped> i installed the karmic rc on two T30's and a T40 and everything is good... but on a T41 I have to edit the grub prompt and remove the search line to boot
<onats> my desktop effects wont enable.. which log vile should i look at to troubleshoot/
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: well I don't know what avi or mpg is -- usually decodes to .vob files...
<Bluey> and file size of 700 is crasy
<smick> hopefully that --configure -a was all that was req'd. after a reboot it wants to do a fs check. we'll see. thanks for letting me bitch
<Jordan_U> reagleBRKLN: sudo grub-set-default "title"
<reagleBRKLN> Jordan_U: thanks, how to get a list of proper/valid titles?
<Jordan_U> reagleBRKLN: Where title is the title of the entry you want booted by default, you could also use a number but that would change whenever you get a new kernel update
<IndyGunFreak> Bluey, well, i always do avi, and my full length movies are usually around 800mb, and they are good quality
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: encodin rate of .41 fps way way too slow
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: I need something that plays on a regular dvd player, NOT a computer -
<spaceBARbarian> is there any way to have the software center show popularity of stuff like in previous versions ?
<IndyGunFreak> oh oh oh.. i'm sorry.. i misunderstood your problem
<IndyGunFreak> my sincere apologize
<IndyGunFreak> i said rip above, and you said yes
<Bluey> IndyGunFreak: this won't work for me --
<Bluey> i need .vob files so I can play it back on a regular cd player - NOT a computer --
<Jordan_U> reagleBRKLN: sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -o '".*"'
<reagleBRKLN> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> reagleBRKLN: np
<evant8950> anyone available for some help
<bazhang> evant8950, please ask the channel
<evant8950> im having a problem with my wireless I can't connect to a network with security
<evant8950> it keeps asking for my wpa password
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, is anyone having probs w/ the new version of gparted?
<herenbdy> I was able to switch between viewports by using my scroll wheel on the desktop on previous versions of ubuntu by default, how can I enable this in karmic?
<IndyGunFreak> doesn't seem to save any changes, even when you click apply
<IndyGunFreak> nevermind, i was beng retarded
<IndyGunFreak> i'm to embarassed to even say what i was doing
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: For you penalty, you are required to tell us what you were doing.
<wgrant> s/you/your.
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant, lol, will in a sec, need to restart X
<SandGorgon> why does double clicking on a deb tell me that i dont have permissions - should'nt it be asking me for authorization ?
<frewsxcv> why do some notifications show up in a different location then others
<IndyGunFreak> ok, you're not gonna believe this
<IndyGunFreak> i can't believe how stupid i ws
<IndyGunFreak> i kept formatting the drive, and it wasn't saving the changes , no matter what i did.
<IndyGunFreak> so i start looking more closely..
<IndyGunFreak> instead of hitting the "apply" button..lol, i was hitting the "undo" button..lol
<wgrant> Hahaha.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i must have done it 20x before i realized it
<hggdh> anyone knows of problems when booting with udev in debug mode?
<spaceBARbarian> argh does anyone know how to fix the compiz bug with resize window ?
<maco> i wanna try out empathy video chat
<cdm10> i'm having an issue in which nvidia-settings is not able to save my Twinview configuration to xorg.conf ("could not parse xorg.conf")
<wgrant> maco: I haven't tried it lately.
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10, that was a PAIN IN THE *SS
<maco> wgrant: can i test with you?
<cdm10> IndyGunFreak: just manually stuck twinview into xorg.conf, seems to work... but i guess I'm lucky I don't have a particularly exciting configuration.
<wiretapped> may i just say: grub2 sucks
<wiretapped> wtf
<wiretapped> there are 146 files in /boot/grub
<Jordan_U> wiretapped: Why?
<wiretapped> because it is new, different, and broken
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10, what i ended u doing, i had a xorg.conf from 9.04, i put it in /etc/X11... and it worked fine.
<spaceBARbarian> did this RC come out the same day as windows 7 ?
 * IndyGunFreak agrees w/ wiretapped ... sometimes its stupid to screw w/ what works
<cdm10> IndyGunFreak: stupidly decided that /home was all I really needed to back up :)
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10, lol
<wiretapped> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/403408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403408 in grub2 "Grub 2 problem, error: no such device" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> wiretapped: Broken because it's modular or  is something actually not working?
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10, well, i have it, if you want me to pastebin it for you
<wgrant> maco: Sure. You should have a subscription request, I think.
<wgrant> Assuming Empathy is working.
<wiretapped> that "search" line makes the T41 not able to boot
<IndyGunFreak> don't know how useful it will be for you
<wiretapped> no problem on T40 and T30
<wiretapped> Jordan_U: do you know if the advice in that bug is right? is editing /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib the right way to make the fix persist?
<wiretapped> i'm giving these laptops to someone non-technical
<maco> wgrant: ok yeah
<wiretapped> and it would be nice if future upgrades they do don't leave them with unbootable systems
<cdm10> wiretapped: upgrades that don't brick systems? That's a rather revolutionary idea..
<wiretapped> yeah, i know
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10, lol
<wiretapped> if anyone who knows grub2 could advise me about how to make an upgrade-persistant change to grub, it would be great
<wiretapped> i find it hard to believe editing something in /usr/lib is the right thing to do
<wiretapped> but not too hard, actually
<cdm10> encrypted swap appears to cause a small hang at bootup
<cdm10> with an error message in usplash.
<wgrant> (after a couple of Empathy crashes on my end, the video call was a success)
<cdm10> whoo!
<Jordan_U> wiretapped:
<cdm10> now THAT'S what I like to see. A program that Just Works when you need it to.
<IndyGunFreak> cdm10, lol
<IndyGunFreak> switchin to the laptop
<robotti^> cdm10: I have same problem
<robotti^> :)
<cdm10> ...naturally I just forgot to back up /etc, hence, I've lost my backup scripts. Oh well. Back to the manpages.
<Jordan_U> wiretapped: grub-mkconfig_lib will be replaced when grub is updated
<robotti^> then I decided not use that encryption
<cdm10> robotti^: i don't know whether the error slowed things down or was just ugly...
<cdm10> etiher way, it seems like the upstart job might not be queuing things right?
<cdm10> (trying to mount before the filesystem comes up)
<cdm10> er, before the encrypted block device comes up, i mean
<robotti^> might be
<robotti^> No sound on Karmic Koala
<Jordan_U> wiretapped: Do you have a separate /boot?
<robotti^> :)
<cdm10> robotti^: oh? *goes and tests sound*
<robotti^> cdm10: On my computer :D
<cdm10> robotti^: well, naturally I want to make sure mine works :)
<cdm10> do swap partitions have UUIDs?
<robotti^> cdm10: My wireless does not work, but I am know using usb wireless from a-link. It works nice :)
<robotti^> now
<wiretapped> Jordan_U: I do not.
<outoflaw> What do you guys think about the RC?
<wiretapped> I have everything on one partition, as that is what the karmic rc installer did
<wiretapped> Jordan_U: I kind of figured updating grub would update that...
<wiretapped> hopefully the grub update fixes this bug :)
<cdm10> outoflaw: i'm rather disappointed by a few thinsg.
<wiretapped> i expect kernel upgrades are more frequent than grub upgrades though
<outoflaw> cdm10, I very disappointed.
<cdm10> outoflaw: what issues are you having?
<outoflaw> s/I/I am
<wiretapped> outoflaw: I haven't used it before today; I've just installed it on four thinkpads and on three of them it rocks so far
<cdm10> damn
<outoflaw> cdm10, Ubuntu One, Ltd shit, what's going on? Why are these things there by default?
<cdm10> outoflaw: don't like the product, or some other issue?
<cdm10> switched to an unencrypted swap. still get the error thingy...
<outoflaw> cdm10, I think I will give a spin to opensuse. I just hope KDE4 is usable by now...
<outoflaw> cdm10, Ubuntu One doesn't connect, the theme is awful, empathy has nothing special...
<cdm10> outoflaw: change the theme, switch back to Pidgin...
<outoflaw> cdm10, I already did that.
<outoflaw> cdm10, I just had high hopes.
<wiretapped> outoflaw: last time i tried suse sucked, but good luck with that ;)
<cdm10> i've tried other distros, always came back to Ubuntu... not because they sucked, but because I was used to Ubuntu and I didn't see any benefit to the others.
<robotti^> how to install svn on ubuntu?
<outoflaw> wiretapped, I hated suse's yast but I had they have had zypper for a while, which apparently is no different then apt-get...
<maco> ftr, the video chat wgrant and i just did DID in fact work. on the 3rd try...
<mersault> I did an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade this afternoon, and ever since my machine goes from the splash screen during boot up to a blank screen. it seems like gdm is failing, but I can't find anything in the logs
<cdm10> robotti^: sudo aptitude install subversion?
<maco> outoflaw: kde4 is very nice. ive been using it in kubuntu since 4.2, but even 4.0 was passable on openSUSE
<maco> wiretapped: i just dont like yast...
<robotti^> cdm10: I found way for that. But why people use always aptitude? How it differences from apt-get?
<outoflaw> maco, no man, KDE 4.0 was a terrible disaster.
<cdm10> robotti^: nicer dependency resolution, but really it doesn't make much of a difference
<bjsnider> cdm10, that bug in nvidia-settings was fixed upstream by nvidia but a new version hasn't been packaged by canonical
<cdm10> bjsnider: aha.
<syk> will there be any new features or anything in that sort in the final karmic?
<maco> outoflaw: where i worked at the time, one guy tried kubuntu 8.04 and it was...bad. then he tried the newest suse which had 4.0 and it was better..he was showing it off. i think there may have been some video-driver support issues in there too though that made suse better
<maco> syk: different from whats in rc?
<syk> yeah
<cdm10> does anyone get an error message related to swap during usplash?
<maco> syk: nope, thats what "release candidate" means
<syk> ah
<maco> syk: it means "unless you find a showstopper bug, this is it"
<syk> so mainly bug fixes
<maco> syk: or as dtchen keeps calling them "kitten killer bug"
<evilaim> +
<cdm10> i like it.
<outoflaw> maco, I tried KDE4.0 on opensuse. Just the idea is so brain dead. But now with this ubuntu I really want to try opensuse again.
 * tonyyarusso thinks not booting on sparc should be a kitten killer, but it's "unsupported", so it's not
<spaceBARbarian> WHOA whats this new sound management system ?
<spaceBARbarian> works awesome with my external USB card
<outoflaw> maco, I like Qt a lot. I think GTK is not the way of the future... I don't know, just a personal opinion...
<cdm10> spaceBARbarian: heh, PulseAudio :)
<Jordan_U> wiretapped: If you are going to b giving this laptop to someone else, try grub legacy and if it works then use it
<maco> tonyyarusso: if it aint eatin your babies or killin your kittens, its releasin ;)
<cdm10> what kind of boot times are people getting on karmic?
<tonyyarusso> maco: maybe my kittens' feeding system runs on sparc.  NOW WHAT?
<spaceBARbarian> cdm10, so its enabled by default now ? i remember in jaunty i had to do a bunch of settings to get it
<maco> tonyyarusso: hahaha
<maco> tonyyarusso: then get solaris
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: ia64, sparc, and to an extent powerpc are hard to keep booting.
<cdm10> spaceBARbarian: it was enabled by default in Jaunty, but the UIs weren't installed
<maco> tonyyarusso: preferably 10. because omg solaris 8 is annoying
<tonyyarusso> wgrant: I suppose, but grr
<tonyyarusso> maco: oh god yes...  We had Solaris 8 at a job I did for a while (that I was totally underqualified for).  Nightmare.
<maco> tonyyarusso: ksh88 for the LOSE
<Jordan_U> wiretapped: sudo apt-get install grub
<tonyyarusso> maco: Not having apt makes me cry regardless of version though
<maco> tonyyarusso: opencsw
<IndyGunFreak> not having apt?
<maco> tonyyarusso: get that installed, and youll have "pkg-get" instead of "apt-get"
<maco> IndyGunFreak: solaris
<IndyGunFreak> oh..
<IndyGunFreak> "one of them"...lol
<maco> IndyGunFreak: yeah, some linux people use real unices too!
<tonyyarusso> maco: Sssh.  It was easier to say "you know what, this is dumb.  Let's just install Ubuntu on anything we can afford to mess with"
<IndyGunFreak> maco, lol
<dtchen> nothing wrong with ksh88.
<dtchen> all you bash people are spoiled.
<basix> What is the difference between the RC and Final Version? Are there going to be significant changes to the core system? Kernel / Modules etc..? If I install the RC, can I upgrade it to the Final Version?
<maco> tonyyarusso: well where i work sells support for solaris servers, so i *do* have to do work on sol8, 9, and 10 sparc...plus 10 for intel
<Jordan_U> !beta | basix
<ubottu> basix: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<wgrant> basix: There will be no big changes, just critical bugfixes. You can upgrade.
<tonyyarusso> basix: Not much, most likely.
<maco> dtchen: the ksh93 guy works for us. he says its better :P
<dtchen> crack.
<tonyyarusso> I don't know about those shells, but I have been trying to script portably by targeting dash instead of bash lately.  It involves a lot of awk I find...
<basix> Jordan_U, wgrant, tonyyarusso: thanks! 9.10 is AMAZING :D
 * tonyyarusso is really looking forward to trying the new bluetooth stack - maybe I'll finally be able to use those headphones and such I bought
<wgrant> The only thing I've used Bluetooth for lately is grabbing files from my phone and using it as a 3G modem.
<wgrant> Works pretty well.
<virtuald> dtchen, if i installed rtkit and patched the kernel, do you think I'd get rid of the underruns?
<mersault> gdm is failing on my newly updated 9.10 install, and I can't figure out why. the logs are completely free of any errors, the nvidia driver is loaded... I can't figure out why as soon as the box starts gdm, the screen just goes blank
<tonyyarusso> I'd use bt with my phone more if my phone was a crippled Verizon POS
<tonyyarusso> (ie, it can only do bt transfer from the built-in storage, not the MicroSD card - wth?)
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how i can fix this error when trying to get boxee ?  Failed to fetch http://apt.boxee.tv/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<habanany> hey guys i want to download skype, i'm using karmic, which version is for me, debian lenny or ubuntu 8.10 + 32-bit
<maco> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in karmic
<maco> i wouldve expected it to be in multiverse
<Jordan_U_> wiretapped: I think I have a solution that will persist between upgrades if you are still there
<cdm10> habanany: go with the Ubuntu one
<dtchen> maco: it still has to build if it's in multiverse.
<habanany> what has to do ubuntu one with skype?
<habanany> i'm newbe
<maco> dtchen: oh. so itd have to be a "partner" thing?
<cdm10> habanany: I mean the ubuntu file, not the other ones
<IndyGunFreak> maco, weird.. i just gopt it no prob.
<maco> IndyGunFreak: huh?
<habanany> ohhh. got it
<IndyGunFreak> maco, weren't you trying to apt-get skype?
<maco> IndyGunFreak: i was checking for habanany to see if it was in repos anywhere
<IndyGunFreak> oh, well it is.
<dtchen> maco: skype-mid is in partner.
<IndyGunFreak> for me it is anyways, it might be in medibuntu.
<maco> dtchen: oh
<slestak> hey guys.  good evening.  testing dist-upgrade with dell mini9 and cannot get pulseaudio to work post upgrade.  imseeing quite a few files bugs but no esolutionyet
<dtchen> slestak: ubuntu-bug alsa-base, please.
<slestak> ty
<dtchen> slestak: then, tell me the bug number.
<ElijahCMenifee> Anyone have any idea on how to get a username to show up on the default gdm login screen?  The uid is < 1000 ( can not change to 1000+ because it is an ldaped user on multiple machines and the uid needs to remain the same because of network file shares and settings on other boxes...)
<slestak> dtchen: #439815 describes as far as I have gotten troubleshooting this.  cannot launch System -> Preferences -> Sound. I have unmuted channels in alsamixer and installed padevchooser and pavucontrol to find out what mixer to use in Karmic
<slestak> neither pa* prog mentioned above can connect to the sound server
<slestak> i do have pulse, just a regular old ubuntu install
<ygd-coder> has anyone tried karmic on an intel gma 950?
<dtchen> slestak: I need you to actually run "ubuntu-bug alsa-base", however.
<dtchen> slestak: it will attach debugging information that I need.
<HowDoI> Anybody know if Karmic will release fixes/updates that will allow it to run on my machine, or if they will just forget about like the Intel Graphics problems in Jaunty?
<IndyGunFreak> HowDoI, which intel graphics device do you have
<ElijahCMenifee> HowDoI, has the bug been submitted to the launchpad?
<HowDoI> Yes
<wgrant> HowDoI: They were not forgotten about. It was simply too difficult to make the necessary changes.
<IndyGunFreak> HowDoI, which intel graphics device do you have, and whats the problem?
<wgrant> HowDoI: Bug number?
<IndyGunFreak> !bug intel
<ElijahCMenifee> HowDoI, The best way would be to monitor the bug to know when a workaround or fix has been submitted.
 * IndyGunFreak has intel graphics device and it works fine...
<HowDoI> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/445056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445056 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] [i945] (UXA) Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2772] (rev 02) freezes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ElijahCMenifee> HowDoI, It may or may not be fixed by karmic release, but it may still be fixed in karmic, just not before the release date.
<slestak> dtchen: ok, sorry, had not used the ubuntu-buug tool before.  doing it now.
<HowDoI> So that's my question
<HowDoI> This issue makes Karmic unusable for me
<HowDoI> So is there any chance that they fix it at all for Karmic?
<wgrant> HowDoI: Before Karmic? Very unlikely. As an SRU? Possibly.
<HowDoI> In an update somewhere down the road?  But it's not security-related
<wgrant> Important bugfixes are also permitted.
<wgrant> That is why there is -updates and not just -security.
<ElijahCMenifee> HowDoI, according to bug description it looks like it only effects compiz based desktop effects, does your X lock up with effects turned off?
<HowDoI> No
<HowDoI> But It's maybe 1/10 chance that I can get far enough to turn them off
<SnakDoc> there any way to change gdm ?
<HowDoI> So there's still a small chance that this bug will get fixed in an SRU in a few months
<wgrant> SnakDoc: It depends on what you mean by 'change'
<wgrant> HowDoI: Or a week.
<wgrant> HowDoI: It depends when people find time to look at it.
<Pilif12p> Hi, i downloaded 9.10 via the Distro. Update, can i remove the iso or whatever? I have a really small HDD, now i only have 1 GB left.
<Pilif12p> i mean, how do i
<ChesFTC> Hi, I'm having a bizarre problem with apache spewing binary garbage out in the Karmic RC prior to the HTTP OK header
<wgrant> It is regrettable that we have to release with some drivers not working properly.
<ChesFTC> Has anybody else seen this before?
<slestak> dtchen: bug 460200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460200 in alsa-driver "no pulseaudio after jaunty to karmic dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460200
<SnakDoc> wgrant themes
<wgrant> But if we waited for every driver to work perfectly, we wouldn't be releasing in the next decade.
<wgrant> SnakDoc: It's a normal GNOME session, so in theory you should be able to fully customise it.
<ElijahCMenifee> HowDoI, wgrant generally people who can look at it and have the hardware to test with...
<HowDoI> I understand that you have to leave some things out, but this is the second release that has problems with my common Intel Graphics hardware
<hipitihop> I have a usb based iMon infrared control unit which should be driven via LIRC but it seems to be using a USBHID driver. Anyone know how to stop usbhid from grabbing the device ?
<HowDoI> I think people will read "Intel Graphics problems vastly improved" on the release notes, then see that it crashes immediately
<wgrant> HowDoI: On a tiny, tiny fraction of hardware.
<wgrant> It does not affect all i945s.
<HowDoI> True
<slestak> do users need to be members of audio group?  The only member of audio group on my system is user pulse
<HowDoI> I'm ok with the result and having to wait a little bit, I just think they should tone down the attitude like they've fixed everything
<wgrant> slestak: No, users need not be members of 'audio'
<wgrant> HowDoI: Nobody said that everything is fixed.
<wgrant> But the vast majority of cases are much, much better.
<HowDoI> Well I can only speak for myself
<HowDoI> This issue was nowhere in the release notes for any of the pre-release versions I tried
<HowDoI> That I could see
<ChesFTC> Nobody has seen the karmic apache distribution spew the binary junk prior to the http headers?
<slestak> ChesFTC: sorry, i havent
<ChesFTC> hmm, thanks
<Pilif12p> help please
<ChesFTC> I guess it's bug report time then
<slestak> ChesFTC: think a wireshark trace might show anything?
<ChesFTC> slestak: Curl shows the junk
<ChesFTC> even safari shows it
<ChesFTC> if you view->source
<hipitihop> Can someone point me at how to stop usbhid from driving a specific device
<ElijahCMenifee> HowDoI, reading through the bug someone else linked it to bug 433541, and someone on that bug list claims an upstream and kernel fix so if it is the same bug I would expect it to be fixed as a karmic update before too long.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433541 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i865] karmic: X11 Freezes when UXA is enabled" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433541
<HowDoI> Well, let's hope so.  The other but doesn't seem related to me, but I'm not that technical
<HowDoI> Bug*
<ElijahCMenifee> HowDoI, not sure either, and without that chipset I can not reproduce get additional details, just examing the bug postings to offer moral support on your issue.
<HowDoI> For another question, anybody know the status of "Universal Applets"?
<HowDoI> Thanks ElijahCMenifee
<ElijahCMenifee> HowDoI, note on the other list they are claiming stability/fixed with kernel v2.6.32-rc1 not sure if karmic will officailly get that kernel or when patch will be back-ported but there is hope.
<Bluey> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    --- fixes a multitude of coding bugs!
<Ahadiel> Is there anyway to minimize Evolution?
<Ahadiel> or rather, minimize to tray
<dtchen> slestak: sec, looking now
<dtchen> slestak: err, well, 'Master' is zero and muted. See also 'Headphone' and 'Speaker'.
<slestak> in alsamixer?  I unmuted those
<dtchen> slestak: before or after you submitted the bug report?
<dtchen> slestak: because clearly according to the bug report, they're muted.
<slestak> the other day when i was first troubleshooting this. i just unmuted afain, and did some updates from update Manager that is askign for a reboot.  lemme restart and test sound.  tyvm.  brb
<slestak> they were muted just now, i jut unmuted again.  brb
<HowDoI> Anybody know what version of Virtualbox will be included in Karmic?
<wgrant> HowDoI: 3.0.8
<HowDoI> Oh wow
<slestak> dthacker: on reboot, the channels were muted again on alsamixer.  i unmuted the relevant channles with no change.  when opening an mp3 with totem, the volume control slider is ghosted out
<wgrant> Hm?
<XiXaQ> wow. the power consumption of karmic is extreme compared to jaunty. I've gone from 1h50m to 40m.
<wgrant> XiXaQ: Odd. It's a little better for me.
<frybye> XiXaQ: changed settings?
<XiXaQ> no.
<dtchen> slestak: please use apport-collect -p alsa-base 460200
<XiXaQ> actually, I'm running fewer apps on karmic than I was on jaunty.
<slestak> dtchen: ok, running it now
<slestak> dtchen: more attachments added to bug
<slestak> ty for looking at this problem
<dtchen> slestak: are you using speakers or hp?
<slestak> speakers
<dtchen> slestak: ok, please mute 'Headphone'
<dtchen> slestak: now try: pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -l2 -Dplug:front:0
<virtuald> yay, my sound isn't muted
<slestak> dtchen: said connection refused. went through the test, no sound.  tried playing an mp3 in aplay, got static from spearkers.  same mp3 will not play in totem still
<dtchen> slestak: ok, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<slestak> k
<tonyyarusso> dtchen: say, as long as you're online, do you by any chance have a clue why I get crackly noises from my speakers on my Eee PC when GDM comes up with the sound muted?  (This is actually Jaunty - haven't had a chance to try Karmic on this yet.)
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> hplip in 9.10 rc is broke :(
<slestak> dtchen: hmm, when executing the killall pulseaudio, said it count find one.  maybe my pa is not even starting
<maco> mattwj2002: didja file a bug
<carmelita> Hello, can somone please tell me how to play midi files on Kubuntu 9.10?
<mattwj2002> well
<mattwj2002> maybe there is a work around
<mattwj2002> I have a HP C5180
<carmelita> In Google I only found very old infos about a kmid, which is not installable
<maco> mattwj2002: does the default printer thing not work with it or something?
<slestak> dtchen: attach log to bug 460200?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460200 in alsa-driver "no pulseaudio after jaunty to karmic dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460200
<maco> i stopped using hplip a year or more ago since the default thing works fine
<dtchen> slestak: yes
<mattwj2002> well hp-scan can't find a ppd
<mattwj2002> :(
<durt> has something happened to packages.ubuntu.com?
<dtchen> tonyyarusso: not enough context?
<wgrant> durt: It's down at the moment. Hopefully it will be fixed once London wakes up.
<dtchen> tonyyarusso: i.e., there are a fair number of candidates; I'll need more detail on an actual Karmic boot.
<tonyyarusso> dtchen: I was afraid of that.  Welp, I guess I'll just have to check it out later.
<durt> wgrant, I see, just wanted to know if it was down or moved or whatever.
<tonyyarusso> (And in the meantime get funny looks from my classmates when I boot up at school)
<tonyyarusso> dtchen: It seems to do it if I play a youtube video with sound muted too if that helps at all.
<dtchen> tonyyarusso: e.g., normally the "crackles on muted" behaviour is crappy hw. With varying degrees of success, it can be worked around in the sound driver.
<carmelita> Hello, nobody knows how to play MIDI files in Kubuntu 9.10? I found infos about a kmid application, but it's not instalable. Please could someone help me?
<mattwj2002> :O
<mattwj2002> the gui worked
<mattwj2002> thanks maco!
<mattwj2002> I just tried the command line by default
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> because I did that by default
<maco> mattwj2002: yay!
<tonyyarusso> dtchen: ah, ok.  Well, this machine has a history of hw being poorly supported when it was first released, but improving quite a bit with each Ubuntu release, so an upgrade may well help.
<tonyyarusso> You'll see my bug reports later if not ;)
<carmelita> PLEASE! Can someone help me?? PLEASE I need urgently to play MIDIS, I used kmid before under kde 3.X, but now it appers not to exist.
<dtchen> carmelita: see timidity.
<dtchen> slestak: ok, and the pasuspender -- speaker-test[..] command still doesn't give audible audio?
<slestak> tonyyarusso: must be an Averatec :)
<Bluey> carmelita: timidity?
<slestak> dtchen: ok, did it again, i did hear speaker test.  sorry, it was very low volume
<DanaG> dtchen: do you think a device like the WMB54G would have enough "horsepower" to run PulseAudio?  http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:RMfXJEvDEsoJ:openwrt.org/logs/openwrt.log.20060907+rtl8186+2.6&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<virtuald> that's odd. now the sound was muted but the speaker icon didn't show it
<DanaG> ... assuming I made linux2.6 load on it.
<slestak> dtchen: is there truth to the launchpad bugnote that gnome-volume-control is depracated?
<dtchen> DanaG: possibly
<carmelita> dtchen: I'm checking it, thanks
<virtuald> dtchen: it works much better today, though i still get my logs flooeded with alsa-source.c: Resume failed, couldn't restore original fragment settings. (Old: 65536/65536, New 2147418112/65534)
<carmelita> Bluey: Thanks, I'm checking it!
<tonyyarusso> slestak: lshw seems to think it's Intel?
<dtchen> virtuald: using the PPA version of PA?
<Bluey> you are welcome - I don't play midi's and that was off the top of me head...
<virtuald> yes
<dtchen> ah, alsa-source.c
<dtchen> so your driver is broken after all.
<dtchen> linux boog!
<virtuald> (:
<dtchen> apparently something's not being set properly in the capture callback in your sound driver.
<virtuald> i did file a bug against linux
<dtchen> it could be shoddy hw, shoddy bios, shoddy linux, ...
<DanaG> I'm pondering making that "porting" be my senior project.
<mersault> I did an update earlier today, and now my host goes straight from the bootup splash image to a blank screen, and the keyboard doesn't work. I can use the keyboard during bootup (for instance, to access the bios), and I can log into the box over ssh and see gdm running, but it's just a blank screen.
<virtuald> but i still think pa should rate limit that underrun crap
<DanaG> Also... can things compiled for linux2.4 execute on linux2.6?  (That is, not necessarily work properly, but at least not give anything like "exec format error")
<virtuald> the logging
<wgrant> mersault: Which splash? The black and white Ubuntu logo (usplash), or the full brown thing with progress bar (xsplash)?
<dtchen> virtuald: yeah, we'll likely lower the logging level for Lucid
<mersault> wgrant: usplash
<wgrant> DanaG: Normal binaries? Assuming that none of the underlying libraries have changed soname, sure.
<mersault> wgrant: it's an nvidia graphics card, and it was a clean install of 9.10, not an upgrade.
<wgrant> Do you think we all recompiled our whole systems back when first migrating to 2.6?
<wgrant> mersault: Ah. nvidia.
<wgrant> Don't know a whole lot about them.
<Bluey> wgrant: I am not a sadist!
<dtchen> slestak: well, it should use the new PA-aware UI
<ous6> hi i need help with ubuntu, my wireless is not working
<mersault> wgrant: I can see the nvidia module is loaded correctly, and it all worked perfectly fine this morning, until I did an update and upgrade with apt-get.
<wgrant> mersault: Do you recall what was upgraded?
<mersault> wgrant: not really. it was a lot though, as it had been at least 4 days since I'd last done it.
<wgrant> Ah.
<dtchen> there's always /var/log/dpkg.log if you're desperate
<dtchen> slestak: hmm, I wonder if you have a codec that's just acting up due to misreporting dB
<mersault> checking dpkg.log, I do see gdm.
<slestak> dtchen: so your thinkingmaybe one of the gstreamer pluignpackages?
<ous6> help plz!!!!!!!!!!!
<slestak> what about the inability to open Preferences -> Sound?  says waiting for sound server
<dtchen> slestak: well, you killed PA, remember?
<dtchen> slestak: (and disabled autospawn)
<slestak> ihadnt tried going to sound this session, that was one of my first symptoms. i thnkmaybe my pa is not starting onboot
<slestak> my batteryis running low.  think i will need to pick this up anohter day
<slestak> ty for your assistance
<dtchen> slestak: in that case, rm ~/.pulse/client.conf, and reinstall pulseaudio
<slestak> ok, i'll do that before goingto bed.
<slestak> will report back later.
<dtchen> we can try the ignore_dB method...
<dtchen> ...or not
<ous6> hi i need help with ubuntu, my wireless is not working
<DanaG> weird... RAOP has a lag of like 3 seconds.
<mersault> huzzah! re-installing every nvidia related package resolved my issue.
<DanaG> interesting... I unplugged the AE, and the streams still haven't moved away from it.
<DanaG> Hmm, still hasn't timed out yet.
<DanaG> What is the timeout on the thing, anyway?
<DanaG> It seems to be really, really really long.
<carbm2> Anybody else had problems with Grub2 and Wubi?
 * DanaG wonders if PulseAudio can run (or even compile!) on linux2.4... perhaps OSS?  =þ
<DanaG> WEird... the thing still hasn't timed out.
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678#comment
<DanaG> ah, goodie, Trust USB Headset is approximately exactly (yeah, silly wording) the same as my SRM.  Well, rather, it's the same chip, but lacks the digital outputs my card has.
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/673
<DanaG> Actually, it looks like those two bugs are closely related.
<xiambax> so you cant change gdm themes in 9.10
<xiambax> ?
<yang_> So I have a problem with my Brother Printer. it prints color only no black at all
<yang_> cups error log shows :
<yang_> E [24/Oct/2009:20:50:03 -0700] Unable to remove temporary file "/var/spool/cups/tmp/.hplip" - Is a directory
<yang_> E [24/Oct/2009:20:50:16 -0700] [Job 1] Unable to read job control file "/var/spool/cups/c00001"!
<yang_> E [24/Oct/2009:23:06:31 -0700] Bad request line "" from localhost!
<xiambax> restart cups
<yang_> I have. I have restarted computer.
<yang_> But brb restarting cups
<xiambax> To be honest printing is not my forte
<xiambax> i view everything on my iphone, its good for the environment :D
<yang_> me either. Printer has worked before with Linux tho
<xiambax> Ya get what ya pay for :D
<yang_> yeh cups restart dosn't fix it
<lucent> not really, not anymore in the home retail space
<lucent> even HP printers are forsaken
<xiambax> I was only kidding
<xiambax> Thanks for all the help lucent
<xiambax> Earlier
<lucent> oh yeah
<lucent> I don't know, if it helped then I'm glad
<xiambax> I actually went out and bought a barebones for 50 bucks today
<xiambax> AMD 64 2.0 ghz and mobo. I took a case psu drive and some ram i had kicking around and built a lil media box
 * lucent adds "...and a space heater"
<xiambax> Haha. yea the asus fan i bought for it is hella loud
<xiambax> but i only paid 11 bucks for it
<xiambax> so whatevers
<lucent> next install I do, I am very tempted to run btrfs as rootfs
<lucent> for all the testing and bug hunting I did with ext4fs, I've done absolutely nothing and btrfs is running without any hint of a problem
<xiambax> btrfs?
<lucent> it's a very experimental and shiny new filesystem
<lucent> ext4 I -do not recommend- just so you know
<lucent> Ubuntu's sauce patches against the Linux Kernel triggered an unknown bug in ext4 use
<yang_> okay, my problem with printing is related to text only. I can print images
<yang_> not the color black but any text.
<lucent> the bug was never identified and those symptoms since disappeared from being reproducible
<alankila> does grub support btrfs yet?
<lucent> alankila: grub2 might, huh, that's a very keen question of yours
<lucent> yang_: sounds like a misbehaving postscript conversion
<yang_> thats what I thought. I used oo.o to print to file .ps and view in okular
<yang_> text looks right there
<lucent> yang_: does your printer support PS?
<yang_> Brother MFC-420CN, I think so
<lucent> I'm doubtful
<yang_> what do think then?
<lucent> searching the manual for "postscript" yields no results
<yang_> I am using the OEM Driver from brother for that model
<lucent> I think you have an expensive boat anchor and not a real printer
<lucent> too bloody bad.
<yang_> ?
<yang_> I made it work before with Ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04
<yang_> using that Driver
<lucent> you might try contacting your OEM to discuss with them about a solution
<lucent> this isn't an Ubuntu support issue anymore ;)
<yang_> haha HP support?
<yang_> brother support?
<yang_> for linux? joke
<lucent> well yeah
<yang_> Hey, your ppd and lpr drivers that you provide for linux don't work with cups 1.41 can you help me?
<lucent> you vote with your money for some OEM that won't support you?
<lucent> not this community's problem :)
<yang_> what OEM would you suggest for a printer then?
<lucent> HP P2055DN
<yang_> thats true it may not be a ubuntu problem. Just seeing if i am doing somthing wrong.
<lucent> the Xerox Phaser 6280N Color Laser Printer if you need color
<lucent> but I don't like color laser printers
<lucent> they're huge and I have very small living quarters
<maco> hp printers pretty universally rock
<yang_> do you know a good program to save odt to image? or pdf tiff or jpg?
<lucent> yeah, OpenOffice can export PDF
<lucent> PDF though is converted to PS, and then won't likely work right
<lucent> anyhow if you're spending more than $200 on a printer and it does not support PS and/or PCL natively, don't expect it to do ANYTHING with Ubuntu
<yang_> need document printed temp fix is convert to jpg witch currently will print
<lucent> oh okay
<yang_> oo.o wont do it. koffice wont do it.
<yang_> okular wont do it.
<yang_> any ideas?
<maco> yang_: take a screenshot?
<lucent> yang_: install the OS that it worked with
<yang_> to iffy for a letter I think. I wish there was a pdf converted
<yang_> cups verision I think . 1.1 instead of 1.41
<DanaG> HP printers should actually be pretty good with Linux, usually.
<aprilhare> hello
<lucent> the expensive ones are for business
<DanaG> And the OfficeJet Pro 8500 doesn't cause brownouts like the MFC-7840w did.
<DanaG> =P
<aprilhare> me again, playing with web browsers :)
<xiambax> you try chromium for linux yet
<DanaG> Do you have a Costco nearby?
<xiambax> it works awesome
<aprilhare> acroread plugin for instance
<lucent> DanaG: the LaserJet 1020 series I had never worked quite right with CUPS
<aprilhare> acroread plugin doesn't work in firefox or chromium. but it works in opera 10.
<DanaG> Ah yeah, my mom had a 1012 with her mac... it sucked.  Finally replaced it with the OfficeJet.
<aprilhare> lucent: my hp laserjet 1020 works fine with cups
<lucent> DanaG: it didn't work at all initially, then when the gurus looked into it, discovered the printer had a bug that needed a software workaround
<DanaG> That's host-based laser.
<lucent> riiight.
<DanaG> "Unsupported Personality: PCL" -- was that it?
<aprilhare> lucent: i'm just telling you for my own jollies - of course it works right!
<aprilhare> :P
<lucent> aprilhare: occasionally it would lock up though after certain types of print jobs, and then need a power cycle to print again
<aprilhare> true lucent but nothings perfect
<lucent> oh!?   how wrong you are
<aprilhare> usually not the jobs, but things like empty paper
<lucent> the LaserJet IIIP was immaculate
<aprilhare> just keep the paper up and it works fine :)
<aprilhare> heh
<lucent> built by gods, and destined for eternity
<aprilhare> the hplip software helps with that stuff
 * lucent :)
 * aprilhare considered trying the new hpcups drivers but they were disabled for karmic
<DanaG> I tried them; I don't know what was so broken that tthey disabled them and went back to hplip.
<DanaG> Heh, for the Laserjet on Mac, I had to replace the "native" print driver..... with HPLIP.
<aprilhare> you're not replacing hplip you're replacing hpjis
<lucent> okay that does make me giggle
<DanaG> wow, apparently airport-express timeout is something like 30 minutes.
<aprilhare> at any rate, getting back to topic.... anyone else tried out their acroread pdf plugin?
<DanaG> acroread == laggggggggggggggggggggggggggggGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGgggggggggggggggggGGggggGGGggggGGgggggggggggg
<DanaG> That is, I unplugged it 30 minutes ago, and it took that long for Avahi to realize it was gone.
<aprilhare> don't you mean airport-express? :)
<aprilhare> heh
<aprilhare> must be late where u are
<DanaG> sorry, I interrupted myself.
<DanaG> airport express = 30 minutes.
<DanaG> acroread is a separate topic.
<DanaG> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<DanaG> argh
<maco> i think it was removed from something like not having security updates...
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> People keep committing to maintain it, but never do.
<wgrant> So we keep removing it.
<om26er> how can i make diiferent settings for two different sessions
<Dr_Willis> Tor lost its maintainer.. so is not in the repos.
<om26er> moblin-session gnome-session
<hifi> karmic gets shipped with old sqlite, noo
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  what sort of 'settings'  are you refering to?
<om26er> Dr_Willis: different themes, fonts,
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  since they both use gtk stuff.. proberly not an easy way to do it.
<om26er> Dr_Willis: but it is possible?
<Dr_Willis> Im pretty sure moblin uses gtk.
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  this is linux anything is possible
<Dr_Willis> You could set up all sorts of fancy scripts and things and move stuff about if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> or you could just make a 2nd user for moblin and use him.
<om26er> Dr_Willis: that's a great sugestion
<om26er> lemme try
 * Dr_Willis figured that would been the logical thing to do  to begin with. :)
<almoxarife> anyone have a link to how to 'use alsa as default sound in karmic'? everything seems to work on upgrade except volume applet
<Dr_Willis> I see in the future a need for a #ubuntu-moblin channel. :)
<Dr_Willis> or perhaps a #ubuntu-netbook
<aprilhare> interesting. pdf plugin works in epiphany too.
<mysticdarkhack> anyone else experience problem in totem with the plugin youtube and bbc with codec error?
<Dr_Willis> Totem alsays seem to have problems for me.. whats the exact problem this time?
<mysticdarkhack> hold on
<almoxarife> mysticdarkhack: I tossed totem for mplayer and vlc, both work fine
<Dr_Willis> i also tend to toss out totem
<Dr_Willis> it tried to download plugins/extensions/whatever and always failed.. then rarely played what i wanted..and had limited feature set
<almoxarife> anyone else using alsa as default sound?
<Dr_Willis> it does work sometimes.. :) but ive had it lock up way too much
<mysticdarkhack> Message: Error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<mysticdarkhack> gstffmpegdemux.c(1243): gst_ffmpegdemux_open (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin0/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin20/ffdemux_swf:ffdemux_swf0:
<mysticdarkhack> Input/output error
<mysticdarkhack> sorry about that
<mysticdarkhack> that the error when trying to play youtube video
<almoxarife> mysticdarkhack: any utube?
<xiambax> almoxarife, you ever try SongBird?
<xiambax> I mean mysticdarkhack
<mysticdarkhack> almoxarife, when you run totem, select youtube plugin on the right list, and search a video, and when playing, error message appear
<xiambax> SongBird also has a youtube plugin
<fcuk112> what's the best way to get 2.1 sound from a 5.1 soundcard?
<mysticdarkhack> I see
<mysticdarkhack> I'm just testing things around and report problem
<almoxarife> I don't have totem installed
<mysticdarkhack> I haven't really play with songbird in awhile
<xiambax> its getting nicer and more stable
<xiambax> Mind you I have 4 gigs of ram
<xiambax> So i dunno
<mysticdarkhack> I do have mplayer, smplayer and vlc for all my media goody
<Dr_Willis> Ive had issues with songbird lately
<almoxarife> mysticdarkhack: my guess, you don't have all the codecs
<mysticdarkhack> I do have all codec ty
<xiambax> mpg123 yo!
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<xiambax> What are your issues with songbird?
<Dr_Willis> it dont run :)
<xiambax> Works fine on my system
<Dr_Willis> somthing to do with gstreamer conflicts or somthing.
<Dr_Willis> i last tried about 3 weeks ago
<Dr_Willis> What one did you get? from teh songbird homepage? or some ppa?
<xiambax> i think i downloaded it maybe
<xiambax> yeah i downloaded it from songbird
<almoxarife> thus far if I was going to have one player I would say VLC would be it, it may not be sexy, but it works
<mysticdarkhack> totem need a re-work in the near future
<Dr_Willis> totem needs a   boot to the head. :)
<mysticdarkhack> xiambax make sure of any dependency when install songbird
<almoxarife> any experts on 'alsa' default?
<xiambax> naw, no issues thus far
<mysticdarkhack> guess will see what the dev will do before release this week
<xiambax> http://i37.tinypic.com/34iofeo.png see, aint it perdy
<almoxarife> sexy
<almoxarife> very sexy
<xiambax> Its the most visually pleasing media player for linux
<xiambax> by my terms
<xiambax> Mind you it lags a little. Could just be me but doubt it
<xiambax> Its a work in progress but people must be using it if they are still doing work on it
<mysticdarkhack> maybe gnome should consider songbird in media player
<xiambax> http://www.getsongbird.com/
<mysticdarkhack> just as brasero default cd/dvd burner
<Dr_Willis> Ok. this is weird.. I got Songbird.XXXXX.tgz on the desktop.. but the shell is not showing it...
<xiambax> ls -a
<xiambax> now?
<Dr_Willis> neither is mc showing it...
<xiambax> you sure it went to desktop not /downloads
<Dr_Willis> its on the Desktop
<Dr_Willis> it was in Downloads and not seen.. so i moved it to Desktop
<Dr_Willis> weirdness
<almoxarife> or perhaps to root desktop?
<xiambax> I downloaded. Extracted and moved to /home/user/.songbird/
<xiambax> then made a shortcut
<mysticdarkhack> all download is store in the Downloads folder
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> AHA
<Dr_Willis> it helps if i keep the ssh sessions on the OTHER desktop :)
 * Dr_Willis closes the ssh session to the fileserver
<Dr_Willis> There it is. :P
<Dr_Willis> whats what i get for having identical homes on different machines. :P
<mysticdarkhack> here, get songbird here http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<Dr_Willis> at least i dident 'sudo reboot' the wrong box.
<mysticdarkhack> that probably easy for ya
<almoxarife> I really want a usb toaster for xmas
<Dr_Willis> Trying songbird from the songbird homepage right now
<mysticdarkhack> Dr_Willis, get songbird from the link I sent
<Dr_Willis> too late. :P
<mysticdarkhack> it easier
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<mysticdarkhack> ;p
<Dr_Willis> easire then extracging a tgz :) to the users home dir..
<mysticdarkhack> guess u loke the hard way
<Dr_Willis> finding the download in my Downloads dir was the harder part
<mysticdarkhack> anwya
<Dr_Willis> plus ive seen getdeb be out of date befor.
<mysticdarkhack> either way is fine
<mysticdarkhack> not really
<almoxarife> I need a freenode net closer to WA
<mysticdarkhack> same version as the website
<Dr_Willis> seems to be working now. not getting the gstreamer erors i was getting a few weeks back
<McShane> is there a way to permanently authenticate an internal drive mount?
<Dr_Willis> Then again  - given all the stuff i tried 3 weeks ago to get it working.. might of finally got working. :)
<mysticdarkhack> probably from the latest updates
<musikgoat> McShane: not sure if its the only way, but you can add a password file option to your /etc/fstab
<musikgoat> McShane: and create a .mountpasswd file in your home
<Dr_Willis> this is the down-and-dirty testing machine. with all the cruft ive been betatesting.. its due for a clean reinstall in a few weeks when 9.10 gets finalized
<mysticdarkhack> look forward to see 10.04 in developement soon
<Dr_Willis> McShane:  clarify what you are trying todo?
<Dr_Willis> McShane:  if you want to auto mount a ntfs partition. make a fstab entry for it.
<mysticdarkhack> well i'm off
<McShane> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to mount sda3, which is an ext3 partition for random storage
<mysticdarkhack> later all
<musikgoat> McShane: and you are required to give user/pass to mount?
<McShane> musikgoat: yes
<McShane> musikgoat: well, just the admin pass, technically
<McShane> musikgoat: And I'm the admin
<Dr_Willis> McShane:  add a proper fstab entry for the drive
<Dr_Willis> and the permissions of the files/dirs on the filesystem have to be correct ifyou want users to access the data
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. songbird wants me to subscribe to listen to last.fm   ;( not going to happen
<musikgoat> McShane: I believe the "defaults" option should suffice for the fstab entry, so it could go like /dev/sda3 /media/storage defaults 0 0
<McShane> musikgoat: I'm going to check it out in pysdm
<musikgoat> ok
<Dr_Willis> err.. it may be best to just edit the thing manyally
<Dr_Willis> i recll issues with pysdm last i tried it
<McShane> there we go, just had to check a few boxes in pysdm
<Dr_Willis> its still a good idea to learn how fstab works
<Dr_Willis> what line did pysdm add to the fstab anyway?
<McShane> true
<Dr_Willis> just to see what it REALLY did do  :)
<xiambax> Anyone know here to can get boxee for 9.10?
<McShane> owner,errors=remount-ro,users,user
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. users/user options for ext3 seems  pointless..
<McShane> yeah, I can tweak it later
<McShane> it's not set by UUID either, but I'll live
<Dr_Willis> --> /dev/sda1  /media/whatever  ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Dr_Willis> is the basics of what i got.
<draconis> if devicekit is supposed to replace HAL... why is hal still installed and required by everything... including Xorg
<Snotty_> very good day for all. I have a problem. I have Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10 and everything has been fine until my upgrade stopped work. I can update but i cant upgrade. This message comes when  update: "Run a partial upgrade to install as many..." and then comes stopped mark and says: "Program List is broken" what to do? I cant even upgrade from shell
<draconis> my keyboard is disabled on reboot and i have to replug.. this isn't extremely major, but it is rather annoying... and occurs with vanilla packages, Fedora, etc
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  same reason we still have  a lotof the sysv/init.d scripts there also..
<Dr_Willis> it will eventually replace HAL i guess..
<Snotty_> my adobe flashplugin error also come... "try reinstall it" but i my upgrade wont work
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  it works once..then after a reboot it then dont work?
<draconis> err, after a resume, I meant to say
<Dr_Willis> Oh,, resume.. :)
<draconis> this is, apparently, because the device numbers change and Xorg doesn't get the message
<Dr_Willis> thats a whold differnt pile of stinky fish. :)
<draconis> there's way more than fish in that pile
<Dr_Willis> just be glad it does work after you replug it. :)
<draconis> yeah, that's true
<draconis> also, audio has turned into a horrible mess.. now at least it's just fiddling around with manual handling of media keys
<draconis> but, this is with HARDY too.. that's ubuntu-2 (going on -3)
<kandjar> hi there; i m installing 9.10rc1, regarding the filesystem, is ext4 completely stable now?
<draconis> well, as ext3 sometimes still gets hosed, I wouldn't count on
<draconis> most seem to consider it stable enough
<Dr_Willis> ive had more issues with hard drives failing.. then filesystems having issues...
<Dr_Willis> but it always pays to have backups
<Dr_Willis> would you call 'ntfs' competely stable? :) how about fat16? :)
<draconis> those are worse
<Dr_Willis> lets go back to using clay tablets!
<musikgoat> anyone else get system reboots when loading the x64 desktop cd, either live or install?
<xiambax> whats the name of the gnome sound mixer
<musikgoat> system supports x64, was running jaunty x64 but mbr is broken, tried loading the x64 karmic rc and the system just reboots after i select either option
<draconis> speaking of that... is there a way to set gnome to NOT use pulseaudio at all
<musikgoat> the i386 version works
<musikgoat> draconis: there are some wiki walkthroughs for removing it
<emilys> hi guys.. i experienced it is hard to upload photos in facebook, is it problem with java? ubuntu? or firefox? and is there any way to fix this?
<draconis> well, I removed it, gnome doesn't seem to handle it with the keyboard shortcuts
<draconis> or the gnome mixer
<luke-jennings> I have an encrypted home partition which is on a different partition to my root .If I do a clean install how do i set ubuntu to decrypt my current encrypted home?
<xiambax> weird.
<xiambax> i can see the input coming in and the level bouncing as its getting audio
<xiambax> but it isnt playing through my speakers
<luke-jennings> anyone?
<xiambax> stu
<draconis> whatever the answer, I'd be very careful and back the whole thing up, unencrypted
<luke-jennings> draconis I will be doing that. Its anoying as doing clean installs is so easy with unencrypted home partition
<xiambax> anyone know why i can see the sound jumping up and down on my mic input but its not playing through my speakers?
<MrMadMoneyMan> If I install the RC...   Will I need to do anything when the final release comes out?
<innomen> Wanting to duel boot xp and karmic, any tips/warnings? is there a guide?
<MrMadMoneyMan> or just normal apt-get updates
<draconis> xiambax: you mean when you try to record it?
<xiambax> no i just want to play it out through my speakers
<xiambax> im lining out my macbook to my system
<xiambax> so i can use my speakers
<xiambax> its not a mic
<xiambax> its a stereo line
<xiambax> my card can take stereo through it
<draconis> pulseaudio might let you route it to the speakers... maybe
<mac> http://feelthehack.altervista.org/downloads.php
<innomen> !duelboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duelboot
<innomen> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<barry> Hi all.  How can I gather info for troubleshooting with the new kernel. Is there a boot log or something?  I'm now using the last kernel in the list to boot and have no sound.
<xiambax> i gave up and moved my computer and put it into line in
<xiambax> instead of microphone 2
<xiambax> and now it works
<aboSamoor> Hi, I installed karmic rc as a fresh install. There is no auto complete in the terminal ! ?
<Ian_Corne> update
<aboSamoor> Ian_Corne: update what ?
<Myxb> does anybody have troubles with gnome screensaver and mplayer? mplayer does not switch it off while playing. the repo version as well as the svn version from source.
<Ian_Corne> it probably wont help aboSamoor but always update your system to the latest
<Ian_Corne> and i think you actually have to enable tab completion in your bashrc
<Docteh> how do I debug the init system?
<DanaG> xiambax: google for pulseaudio module-loopback
<aboSamoor> Ian_Corne:  my bashrc is empty !
<DanaG> that'll do what you want.
<DanaG> It just takes a bit of figuring out how to do it.
<xiambax> meh, its working now
<DanaG> And given the time, I need to go to bed.
<Docteh> actually is anyone working on iscsi booting right now ?
<xiambax> I have a house full of drink 19 year olds
<xiambax> so im hiding in my room and listening to techno on boxee
<LogicHoleFlaw> I upgraded my 9.4 netbook remix laptop to 9.10 and now i've got xubuntu splash screens everywhere. anyone know where I can turn those back to the defaults?
<wgrant> Myxb: I remember back a couple of years ago when I maintained mplayer in Ubuntu, we carried a patch to disable GNOME Screensaver that wasn't upstream. That might have been dropped at some point.
<LogicHoleFlaw> update-alternatives didn't seem to do a whole lot when I checked the splash screen settigns.
<Myxb> wgrant: ah, yeas, i saw something to the effect. under jaunty, however, both svn and repo version worked fine. is it possible that the screensaver is stopped in a different way than before?
<Myxb> * now
<blaamann> Is there a version available with a customized version of KDE for netbooks in Karmic?
<LSD|Ninja> There's a kubuntu netbook remix in the works
<aboSamoor> from where can I get an ubuntu default bashrc ?>
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, there is a roadmap for one
<blaamann> But no 9.10 rc?
<LSD|Ninja> How are you supposed to configure indicator-applet-session? I want the icon and the IM options, but I need to get rid of Fast User Switching.
<Docteh> aboSamoor: bash.bashrc in the bash package
<redtapemedia> hello all. I was just wondering is there a 9.10 minimal installation CD image available?
<LSD|Ninja> bazhang: I coiuls have sworn I saw ISOs for it. Perhaps I was mistaken.
<wgrant> Myxb: Hm, that is interesting.
<wgrant> blaamann: KNR doesn't have an RC, however it does have a daily live CD which might be OK.
<blaamann> ll
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, I'll take another look, perhaps I was wrong
<aboSamoor> are you sure no one faced a problem with bash for a fresh install ? I think it is a bug not to have bashrc copied to the home folder !
<blaamann> wgrant: Thanks.
<bazhang> LSD|Ninja, check what wgrant said
<wgrant> blaamann: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<blaamann> wgrant: *downloading*
<LogicHoleFlaw> hmm, maybe an update-initramfs + update-grub will get that persnickety bootsplash ><. rebooting.
<LSD|Ninja> I just re-checked my local mirror (I didn't see it the first time) and right at the bottom is a "kubuntu-9.10-rc-netbook-i386.iso"
<wgrant> blaamann: It might not work, but it's worth a try. It's frozen just like the rest of Ubuntu, so if it works it shouldn't break later.
<bazhang> nice :)
<wgrant> Oh. I didn't see that, right down the bottom of the normal Kubuntu index.
<wgrant> A bit odd, to merge the two flavours like that.
<LSD|Ninja> wgrant: I missed it the first time I looked too. I was looking for "netbook-remix" tagged isos
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<tavish> i'm not able to add the 9.10 cdrom, http://pastebin.com/f26953d8c
<DanaG> "removed wireshark-root.desktop to discourage running wireshark as root"
<DanaG> Okay, then how the heck ARE you supposed to capture packets?
<DanaG> It sure won't work as non-root.
<wgrant> DanaG: tshark
<DanaG> That's lame.
<wgrant> Or something else less crap.
<DanaG> Can you at least pipe one into the other?
<wgrant> Have you seen the number of CVEs that Wireshark has?
<DanaG> I want to be able to watch it realtime with the GUI.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu tavish using this guide?
<tgpraveen1> hi guys i just connected with my cellphone a blackberry curve with my ubuntu laptop via bluetooth
<tgpraveen1> but i am not able to transfer
<tgpraveen1> files or view phone's contents
<tgpraveen1> can this be done out of the box in karmic ? or do i have to install something else
<tavish> bazhang: yes, i had to use the iso, so i mounted it on /media/cdrom and then used apt-cdrom -m add
<Dr_Willis> I found i had to initate the pairing from the phone -> pc   not from pc-> phone here
<tavish> but it says, the packages dont exist
<Dr_Willis> and even then i couldend send stuff to the phone. but the phone could sent to the pc..
<Dr_Willis> but i used the BLUEZ tools for that.
<Dr_Willis> I couldent browse the phone files at all
<Dr_Willis> tried this on 2 different phones.. so it may depend on the bt device
<tgpraveen1> Dr_Willis: i think the software for file transfer is not present at all
<tgpraveen1> can anyone say if true or not
<aboSamoor> I reinstalled bash and bash-completion but still no bashrc written to my home folder !
<wgrant> aboSamoor: A package will never touch your home directory.
<wgrant> aboSamoor: You can find the default bashrc at /etc/skel/.bashrc
<aboSamoor> wgrant: I made a fresh install and it is supposed to be there, do you think it is a bug ?
<wgrant> aboSamoor: As long as we're talking about .bashrc and not bashrc, yes.
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, reinstalling system applications does not change your home contents
<tgpraveen1> Dr_Willis: hmm looks like i can transfer files i just sent a file from pc to phone yaya!
<aboSamoor> wgrant: against which package I should report it ?
<wgrant> aboSamoor: I don't know. But are you quite sure it wasn't then when you installed?
<wgrant> Is it there on your other systems?
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, ls -ltr /etc/skel/.bashrc
<aboSamoor> wgrant: quite sure, I have to copy it to get bash completion working
<bazhang> tavish, still looking, haven't found anything yet
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: eid@TheOracle:~$ ls -ltr /etc/skel/.bashrc
<aboSamoor> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3180 2009-09-14 08:09 /etc/skel/.bashrc
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, and your user was created during this install ?
<tavish> thanks bazhang , i think i will do a fresh install
<joaopinto> I mean, during the install phase ?
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: no, it was old
<bazhang> tavish, what about using the alternate installer instead
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, so there is no bug, your problem was with a previous user creation
<joaopinto> upgrades are not expected to touch your bash customization
<JoshuaL> first ubuntu booted pretty fast, now its as fast as my girlfriends laptop with XP and normally i would beat her by at least 10 seconds..
<JoshuaL> :(
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: it was fresh install but I did not format the home partition
<tavish> bazhang: but then, ill have to download from the internet, i have a slow connection. took many hours for the iso download
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, like I said, fresh install does not change user settings, your problem is with user settings
<wgrant> aboSamoor: Ah, so it wasn't really a fresh install.
<wgrant> aboSamoor: If you preserve /home, it will not recreate the home directory.
<wgrant> So it will not touch it.
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: anyway to check my home folder for missing files ?
<Axius> Did someone tried Ubuntu 9.10? How is it comper to 9.04 version?
<JoshuaL> Axius, its pretty good :)
<JoshuaL> some things have improved
<JoshuaL> like notifyosd
<bazhang> tavish, could you pastebin the errors you get when you try to upgrade
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, erm, you are not understanding what we are telling you
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: it seems so :)
<tavish> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/f26953d8c this is when i try to add the cdrom to sources
<Axius> The boot has improved on ubuntu 9.10?
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: the important thing that it was not a bug, I will create a new user to have everything as it supposed to be :)
<bazhang> tavish, eliminate the deb
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, user's default files are install related, those are set when you do an user creation, and preserved with your /home
<bazhang> tavish, infront of cdrom:
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, if you want to get all the new defaults, you need to create a new user or move your home to something like user.old
<aboSamoor> Axius: not for me, 9.04 -> 40s vs 9.10 -> 80s
<JoshuaL> Axius, it looks prettier, but for me it didnt improve
<JoshuaL> i find it even slower then before
<joaopinto> aboSamoor, and then move your data (without the settings) from your home
<JoshuaL> while some previous alpha's where pretty quick
<joaopinto> JoshuaL, there are some reports about karmic beeing much slower, related to disk I/O I believe
<joaopinto> I mean, slower on the boot
<tavish> bazhang: edit the file in the image?
<JoshuaL> makes sence to me joaopinto
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: yeah, that is correct, it is reported as a bug
<JoshuaL> laptop = low RPM's
<JoshuaL> more disk I/O
<aboSamoor> joaopinto: and it is not postponed to after karmic
<bazhang> tavish, the description in the sources.list ? could you pastebin sources.list
<Axius> that's not cool! How about random crashes?
<tavish> bazhang: oh, got it
<eagles0513875> Axius: you arent being to specific as to your problem
<JoshuaL> Axius, i have not experienced any random crashes here :)
<eagles0513875> me neither
<eagles0513875> im on several vms and a duelboot setup
 * joaopinto neither
 * JoshuaL just tests it on his production laptop ;p
<JoshuaL> best way to test for bugs is by using it actively
<tavish> bazhang: its, says 'E: Type 'cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release Candidate i386 (20091020.3)]/' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Axius> When will be Ubuntu 9.10 release?
<eagles0513875> 29th
<joaopinto> !karmic | Axius
<ubottu> Axius: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aboSamoor> Axius: bug 432089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432089 in sreadahead "performs poorly on slow HDD" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432089
 * JoshuaL wonders if prelinking would make sence on 9.10
<LMJ> hi
<LMJ> I'm testing Empathy on karmic
<LMJ>  I would like to know if something ever try to the video over XMPP/Jabber with Empathy available on Ubuntu 9.10, I can start an audio call but video + audio never worked. I don't know if it's a firewall problem, network problem or application problem, anyone could help me out to investigate please ?
<wgrant> LMJ: I tried it a few hours ago. It worked on the third try, after two crashes.
<joaopinto> ouch :\
<LMJ> I made it working but with 2 computers on the same network (both using different xmpp account)
<JoshuaL> time to fill in some bug reports then :P
<DanaG> Here's my collection of bootcharts:
<LMJ> and SIP works with your empathy ? mine can't register my both account...
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/
<DanaG> Mmmeah, kind of slower than before, I think.
<bazhang> tavish, my sources list for the cdrom has gutsy main restricted at the end
<aprilhare> LMJ: did you test your video input? some webcam drivers got dropped for some reason from 2.6.31 kernel in karmic (mine apparently was one): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460118 in linux "Microsoft VX-1000 webcam drivers broken" [Undecided,New]
<aprilhare> goodonya ubottu you're a great unsentient bot
<aprilhare> :)
<aprilhare> or is that insentient? anyhow.
<LMJ> it's possible to have an issue even vlc/cheese read the video stream fine ?
<Axius> What kernel version is used in Ubuntu 9.10?
<wgrant> LMJ: Not unless you're very unlucky.
<wgrant> Axius: 2.6.31.something
<obeliscum> kernel 2.6.31.14
<LMJ> got a logitech on one side, nothing on the other side
<wgrant> obeliscum: No. 14 is the Ubuntu ABI version.
<Axius> that's cool stuff!
<wgrant> 2.6.31.4
<wgrant> Plus various other patches.
<JoshuaL> i saw that there is a new ati driver, will ubuntu update it automaticly or not?
<obeliscum> wgrant, loook:
<obeliscum> Linux obeliscum-desktop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> Linux EliteBook 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wgrant> obeliscum: Right. -14 is the ABI version.
<wgrant> And the upstream point release is not in the Ubuntu version string.
<obeliscum> and what is the ABI Version ???....i just did "update-manager -d" from my 9.04
<wgrant> obeliscum: It is somewhat complicated, and not something you really need worry about.
<obeliscum> ok...I can still living wihtout it .......hahaha
<obeliscum> thx anyway
<aprilhare> update-manager has gone quiet (not usual for an 8 hour period) - on purpose?
<wgrant> aprilhare: What do you mean 'gone quiet'?
<aprilhare> wgrant: nothing on offer
<wgrant> We are really, really frozen, and the release manager is asleep.
<aprilhare> cool :)
<aprilhare> except i hope i get support for my webcam at some point :)
<obeliscum> My real (and only prob right now is the Nvidia drivers......the only Vers. thta works for me is the really old 173.14.20 from envyng.....if I try any other NVidia drivers , even from the official site installer the X doen's load, and I only can login from CTRL+Alt+F1,2,3 etc......but no form CTRL+Alt+f7 or any X
<aprilhare> poor useless webcam.. :(
<wgrant> obeliscum: You should not attempt to use versions downloaded from the nvidia website.
<wgrant> We provide an installer for a reason.
<aprilhare> wgrant: not to hassle you too much, but will you be offering a karmic package for acroread?
<wgrant> aprilhare: No. Adobe forbids redistribution.
<obeliscum> yeah....I never do thta, but the 185 from the repos have the same behaviour thta I say........Monitor goest to "power save mode" when it's loading, and only have Text Terminals
<aprilhare> wgrant: can i stick with the partner one from jaunty then?
<obeliscum> the only way I have X system up and working is with 173 version (Really old)
<wgrant> aprilhare: Ah, partner is another matter (it is not part of Ubuntu).
<wgrant> aprilhare: But partner has a Karmic one.
<aprilhare> wgrant: it does? i haven't found it (amd64)
<LMJ> There is a function in Empathy "Help > Debug", gonna see if I could report a bug
<wgrant> aprilhare: Ah. The one in Karmic is actually a copy of an old Jaunty one, which didn't build on amd64.
<obeliscum> wgrabnt, can you say me something about my last msg ????.....please !!!......THX A LOT
<wgrant> obeliscum: I don't know, sorry. I avoid nvidia like the plague.
<aprilhare> wgrant: it seems to work - except for the plugin which is a bit of a hit and miss affair (especially with failfox)
<obeliscum> ok......thx.........
<aprilhare> but i'll be interested to see the karmic one if/when it gets built :)
<eagles0513875> anyone on ubuntu server im seeing a rather peculiar bug with it on a vm
<eagles0513875> anyone :(
<wgrant> eagles0513875: Describe your problem.
<eagles0513875> im trying to edit a conf file and for some reason it displays root and when i hit enter it shows root@localhost in a diagonal line
<zoidfarb> hey all, so I'm running 9.10 RC, and I did a fresh install but preserved my old home directory, but I have a strange glitch: when I click on a folder in "Files and Folders" it tries to open them with VLC instead of Nautilus. Any idea how I can fix that?
<bazhang> tavish, what about adding it via the graphical interface? seems to be glitch with either the sources.list file description or the path to the cdrom
<tavish> bazhang: i was trying that, but it doesnt help. same thing happens now too
<drbobb> hey, I'm seeing a small cosmetic defect in my karmic - the busy-cursor seems to go away after a while
<aprilhare> lots of arguments regarding missing karmic amd64 acroread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/437566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437566 in acroread "Karmic 64 bit: Package acroread is missing from partner repo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wgrant> drbobb: When?
<eagles0513875> wgrant: this occurs in an ubuntu server i have running karmic
<drbobb> what I mean is, when I click on a link in firefox, the cursor stays as was, instead of showing the busy cursor until page loading completes
<DanaG> Acroread does one thing evince doesn't: image smoothing.
<eagles0513875> wgrant: i mean in a vm
<DanaG> Though it's lag-tastic on scrolling.
<bazhang> tavish, I'm out of ideas, sorry not to be of any help at all
<DanaG> I mean, try reading this in evince:
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/214%20topic%205.pdf
<robin0800> zoidfarb: yes plug in a memory stick open the computer icon select properties and ad in openwith open folder make it the default
<DanaG> It'll make you feel like your eyes are going to start bleeding.
<drbobb> and it's not that the busy-cursor shape is missing altogether, because it was showing up as expected for a while, but at some point it stopped to appear
<tavish> thanks bazhang :)
<aprilhare> DanaG: quality bad
<rapman> Hi! Anyone expecting problems with wifi connection in kernel 2.6.31.14?
<DanaG> Yeah, but tell that to my course instructor.
<DanaG> =þ
<aprilhare> DanaG: i've run across a few pdfs that don't work in evince at all. it doesn't support latest versions of PDF spec
<DanaG> Not a thing I can do about it, aside from image smoothing.
<bazhang> rapman, which chipset do you have
<DanaG> Oh, and try selecting text in it... the OCR's failures (due to poor quality) are amusing.
<rapman> rt61pci module is used
<arianit> hi I'm getting "NetworkManager is not running" message on 9.10
<rapman> worked perfectly with older kernel in jaunty - 2.6.28.16
<aprilhare> DanaG: thats not surprising it was produced by old version of adobe software after all :) ocr done by software that produces pdf, not the reading app
<rapman> after upgrade to 9.10, signal is very low and I am often disconnected
<bazhang> rapman, tried the livecd yet?
<DanaG> Actually, old adobe software is not the issue... poor quality scan IS the issue.
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps I should try running it through the OCR software that came with my parents' new OfficeJet.
<rapman> No, I did upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 via update manager
<DanaG> anyway, time for bed.
<DanaG> Sun Oct 25 03:21:53 PDT 2009
<eagles0513875> besides my problem of root displaying as a cascading effect it also causes the vm to lock up and im unable to type at all or see anything if i do type
<aprilhare> nighty night DanaG
<Guest29421> hy all... I have a broken upgrade to 9.10 rc
<Guest29421> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300503
<Guest29421> now, I am on th elive CD, and hav esound
<Guest29421> the question is, how do I transfer my sound settings from the live cd to the install :)
<Guest29421> one more detail to note - my upgrade did not install any kernels, and I'm still with my old 9.04 SERVER kernel
<Guest29421> which is odd...
<Guest29421> tried apt-geting the linux-image generic package, did nothing
<arianit> I'm getting "NetworkManager is not running..." message on 9.10. Any ideas?
<om26er> arianit: network not managed?
<om26er> arianit: sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<om26er> managed=true??
<Guest29421> how do I install the 9.10RC kernel into my sistem, if it's still using the 9.04 server kernel on an upgraded 9.10 RC?
<arianit> om26er: I saw that on the forum and changed it to true. still not working though
<om26er> arianit: sudo apt-get --reinstall install network-manager
<om26er> arianit: if you ha wired internet
<arianit> om26er: I don't
<om26er> arianit: any other network manager installed??
<om26er> arianit: ok
<om26er> arianit: try this
<arianit> no other network manager
<om26er> arianit: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid
<om26er> after essid type the name of your wireless network
<pradeep__> I am about to upgrade my jaunty to the karmic rc. Any advicess?
<om26er> arianit: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid TP-LINK && sudo dhclient wlan0
 * om26er TP-LINK is the essid of my wireless network
<om26er> and if there is any wep key then add it after TP-LINK
<pradeep__> I am about to upgrade my jaunty to the karmic rc. Any advicess?
<om26er> pradeep__: do it and love karmic
<Ian_Corne> pradeep__: backup
<pradeep__> om26er: Grub2 will installed??
<om26er> pradeep__: yes it will ask you
<Guest29421> how can I replace my 9.04 kernel (server) with the RC one aafter upgrade? it's still the old server kernel
<Guest29421> and with the old server I have no sound
<Guest29421> only have sound on the live cd...
<Guest29421> which is odd, too odd
<arianit> om26er: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid LALAV password && sudo dhclient wlan0 ?
<JoshuaL> i found it rather confusing that GRUB 1.97 is GRUB2 :(
<om26er> arianit: yes
<pradeep__> Ian_Corne: yes i am backing up. I have many things installed.. so upgrading. can't do a fresh install
<arianit> om26er: "iwconfig: unknown command "password""
<om26er> w8
<Guest29421> cmon, noone knows how to install the default kernel on an upgraded system?
<om26er> arianit: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOUR_NETWORK_NAME_HERE
<om26er> arianit: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key YOUR_WEP_KEY_HERE_OR_"off"_FOR_NO_KEY
<om26er> arianit: sudo dhclient wlan0
<om26er> arianit: first do this sudo apt-get purge network-manager && sudo apt-get autoremove
<arianit> 1 min
<robin0800> om26er: how do you do WPA ?
<om26er> robin0800: my network is not secure
<Guest29421> how can I install the 9.10 RC kernel on an 9.04 - > 9.10 RC upgraded system, if my system used 9.04 server kernel and is continuing to use the old kernel even now?
<om26er> robin0800: kiddin i don't know about that
<om26er> any ubuntu moblin remix user??
<arianit> om26er: output after key line: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A): / invalid argument "password".
<om26er> arianit: which security are u using
<Guest29421> anybody?
<arianit> om26er: WPA
<Guest29421> nobody knows how to install the default kernel on the 9.10 RC?
<arianit> if I plug the cable, (I had problems with it before so I'll likely lose connection for a bit) what should I do
<om26er> arianit: i dont't know about wpa sorry
<om26er> gtrg
<om26er> gtg
<Nexos> Hi. Just upgraded to karmic from Jaunty, and all videos (but flash ones, like youtube) lack the "red" part. Tried with mplayer, vlc for XVID,DivX and DVD. I use nvidia driver. Any idea what could cause this?
<Nexos> I upgraded nvidia driver, with no success
<arianit_> om26er: if I plug the cable (I had problems with it before so I'll likely lose connection for a bit) what should I do
<Guest29421> how can I install the 9.10 RC kernel on an 9.04 - > 9.10 RC upgraded system, if my system used 9.04 server kernel and is continuing to use the old kernel even now?
<dmatt> Guest29421: it is not correctly upgraded system, check sources and try to finish upgrade
<Guest29421> dmatt: sources are ok, upgrade is ok too
<Guest29421> it's using old kernel because I used the server kernel
<Guest29421> I need to install the default, non-server kernel
<Guest29421> but don't know how
<Guest29421> sources get automatically modified by the upgrade process, I did not manage them by hand and yes, I looked at them and they're fine
<dmatt> just find linux-something package in package manager and install it
<Guest29421> no that would not work
<Guest29421> I tried linux-image and installed
<Guest29421> did not add kernel to grub or install
<dmatt> then install it from shell with sudo apt-get install lnux-image... and watch for any errors
<Guest29421> that's what I did
<Guest29421> no errors
<dmatt> do you have grub1 or grub2?
<phnom> Hi, everytime I run ldconfig it keeps telling me "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/ is not a symbolic link". Why and does this affect operation?
<dmatt> run update-grub
<Guest29421> sais linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic is already the newest version
<Guest29421> wow update-grub found lots of things...
<Guest29421> I'll reboot now
<Guest29421> btw... what is the latest kernel version in 9.10 rc?
<Guest29421> linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic?
<Guest29421> and how do I use my 6GB ram with the generic image, is that possible?
<Guest29421> dmatt, do you know?
<Guest29421> damn.. using server kernel I have no sound, using the default kernel - no ram
<Ian_Corne> install the -pae kernel?
<dmatt> linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic is latest available and you should be able to use memory, if you have x86_64
<Guest29421> I have installed the 32 bit initially
<Guest29421> that's why I used the server kernel to use all the ram
<Ian_Corne> the linux-image-2.6.31-14-pae
<Ian_Corne> use that
<Guest29421> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.31-14-pae
<Guest29421> root@ubuntu:/# apt-cache search linux-image-2.6.31-14
<Guest29421> linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86/x86_64
<Guest29421> linux-image-2.6.31-14-server - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86_64
<Guest29421> linux-image-2.6.31-14-virtual - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86/x86_64
<Guest29421> that's all I see
<evident> hi everybody...
<locum> hi
<gartral> hi all, i have 9.10 up in a vm.. how long is the configuring apt part of the install supposed to take?
<locum> i dont know in vm
<gartral> locum: ussually?
<locum> gartral, ussually take the same time
<locum> as normal install
<evident> i am having a problem after updating to karmic koala: my menu in my top bar is not showing up... I see the individual icons and meters I added there and on the right side the system icons as well as the date/time... but on the left side there is no "Applications, Places,System" menu anymore. Can anybody help me?
<locum> maybe a little more but no much
<gartral> locum: ok, on an i7 860, with VT enable, NP off.. 4 "cores" to vbox
<Guest29421> http://etherpad.com/NbTh3OpP3i
<Guest29421> here is the output of update-grub
<Guest29421> but when I open menu.lst, the file is not updated???
<locum> gartral,  shit with that hardware must be a blink
<locum> lol
<evident> this didn't happen after I updated to the better, but i noticed yesterday... not sure if it came after the update to the release candidate...
<locum> i got a problem with my mic
<locum> doesnt work at all
<locum> sound card intel 82801G ich7
<locum> anyone have some clue?
<gartral> locum: noe
<Guest29421> omg why the hell is it sayin git's updating grub when in fact it's not updating grub?
<gartral> YAY
<locum> ops
<evident> i am using gnome by the way... anybody have an idea?
 * Dr_Willis missed the question
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> the app/places/system menus are handled by a panel applet. perhaps it crashed/got removed
<Dr_Willis> make a new user - see if it works for them
<evident> can i try to update the panel applet somehow? maybe it'l fix it
<Dr_Willis> add-to-panel -> 'menu bar' or 'main menu'
<Dr_Willis> try re-adding it
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of fun things to add to the panel
<Dr_Willis> :
<evident> ahh ok that worked...
<evident> still weird why it got lost
<Dr_Willis> some times if the applets crash. they dont get restarted
<evident> ok thx...
<evident> another question: is it possible to turn the top menu bar to the original size again (24px)? The properties say it is set to 24 but it shows up bigger... in comparison with the bottom bar...
<evident> the icons that are shown are just bigger...
<Dr_Willis> the sizes are customizeable via the right click menus i recall
<Dr_Willis> properties -> size in pizles
<Dr_Willis> heh - set the size to like 210 pixles  and notice what icons are SVG and what ones are just bitmaps :)
<evident> ok and I would have to switch the bitmap ones to scalable ones and then it should get smaller again?
<Dr_Willis> Not sure. the only svg icons i got in my panel are for the bluetooth applet and the  netwokr applet
<Dr_Willis> the rest look real funny when i make the panel 200+ pixles high
<Dr_Willis> but i set i back to 25 and they all look fine
<evident> hmmm.... well when putting it up all icons are being scaled finely except the pidgin icon, the network icon and the envelope icon on the right... the pidgin icon looks "pixelish" and the network and envelope icons stay small... but they are actually the size that fits in the 24px menu bar... I'll try and see if i can change it somehow
<Dr_Willis> those are theones hadled by the apps theirselfs
<Dr_Willis> so good luck with that.
<i_is_broke> 4 more days...:D
<gartral> is installing the beta nor
<gartral> now
<Dr_Willis> The RC is out. :)
<gartral> bwahahahahan NO FAIR
<Dr_Willis> been out for like 3 days+
<gartral> took me a day and ahalf to download the cddd once >.<
<Dr_Willis> install them upgrde i guess :)it wnt matter much
<gartral> sticky d
<i_is_broke> i have an issue with boot right now peeps, this computer boots like super slow, hell i have and old p3 that boots faster then this thing..:(
<i_is_broke> when booting it sits at the flashing cursor for a couple of minutes before it brings up the usplash, anyone else having this issue?
<Dr_Willis> so after grub you select an item.. then it waits with a _ blinking for a while?
<i_is_broke> no i dont select anything from grub, after the grub screen i have flashing cursor, then splash..like a normal boot.
<i_is_broke> guess i should say that im running a all intel board , with a 2.5 gig celeron  with 2 gig of ram.
<Heikki123> i don't know if this problem is related to skype or other things in ubuntu... but my camera is not really working with skype
<Heikki123> it is in supported cameras list
<Heikki123> in the test o only see lots of noise
<Heikki123> s/o/i
<coz_> hey guys after last update  I no longer get  image previews on the desktop  ? any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> just the Desktop? or in all directories?
<Dr_Willis> Im gettting previews here of jpgs
<Dr_Willis> well of SOME jpgs
<Dr_Willis> thats odd
<cowgarden> hey ho, I can not update somehow, hashs of 2 files are wrong
<Dr_Willis> and if i look at the ones that are not showing a preview (double click to load) then  use the reload button i then DO get previews of them
<Dr_Willis> cowgarden:  been seeing that on and off   for the last 2 days.. not sure whats going on.
<Dr_Willis> cowgarden:  try a diffrent mirror for the packages perhaps
<cowgarden> Dr_Willis, ok, I'll just try later again than
<cowgarden> Dr_Willis, hm, don't know how
<Dr_Willis> could be some servers missed a update/sync or somthing
<Dr_Willis> I use the mirror select feature in the package manager
<cowgarden> ah
<cowgarden> I'm using the update manager right now
<cowgarden> ah ok, guess i did it
<cowgarden> thx
<cowgarden> will the pidgin replacement support OTR any time soon?
<cowgarden> and is there a replacement for epiphany or it it just dumped?
<wgrant> Epiphany (the browser) is still around...
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what OTR is.. and never uses either IM client
<wgrant> In full WebKit glory too.
<Dr_Willis> i just use firefox. :P
<cowgarden> Dr_Willis, firefox does not open a 9MB html with some CSS :)
<cowgarden> Dr_Willis, and does not run smooth n my EEE either
<cowgarden> Dr_Willis,  and OTR is great encryption for IMing (you really need it here in germany if you like prvacy...)
<Dr_Willis> ff works great on my AAo - well it did.. the wife stole it..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cowgarden> :)
<cowgarden> Dr_Willis, ok, hash errors are fixed, now my drive is full, again :)
<Dr_Willis> Fried hash and eggs!
<Asad2005> I am planning to fresh install 910 and have some questions. Would backing up ~/.evolution and then overwriting it in the fresh install will back up my emails and setting? Or better backing up my home folder better? Am i going to face errors due to some differences
<cowgarden> Asad2005, it should work, but I'm no expert
<JoshuaL> Asad2005, why a fresh install?
<Asad2005> ok Would this command work if user is logged in rsync -avh /home/usrdir /media/disk/backup/
<JoshuaL> sure
<topyli> Asad2005: best to back up your whole home. In the future, it might be a good idea to put /home on a separate partition
<Asad2005> Fresh install because my home dir is ext3 and would like to replace hard drive (bigger)and dont want to convert
<Asad2005> To convert to ext4
<JoshuaL> ah
<Asad2005> topyli: Yes it is in seperate part and am going to backup whole /home and restore it to new part
<topyli> sounds good to me
<Asad2005> How about user name do i have to keep same name in the fresh install
<topyli> no
<coz_> hey guys.... since last updates I am not getting previews of images on the desktop...all other areas like home  etc are fine
<Asad2005> ok so i will most probaply need to chown to new user
<topyli> possibly
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  try a new user - see if it works for them?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ok   I will  let me check
<Asad2005> topyli: Can you also advice how best to carry over all installed apps to new system
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  i keep same user names and add them in the same order as befor. Otherwise the uid's may get out of order and need fixed
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  actually nevermind... I just realized I have to reinstall anway after putting in new video card  :(
<Dr_Willis> !clone | Asad2005
<ubottu> Asad2005: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  why reinstall? :) i never had to do that just for a card change
<locum> hi got a problem, my mic
<Asad2005> Dr_Willis: What do you mean by add them in the same order as befor. You mean give users same UID
<locum> cant enabled mic in alsamixer capture
<Dr_Willis>  adduser bob
<Dr_Willis>  adduser tom
<Dr_Willis> not... tom then bob. :)
<Dr_Willis> or your uid's will be different,.   first user is 1000, 2nd is 1001 and so on...
<Dr_Willis> not hard to 'fix' but an annoyance
<Asad2005> Dr_Willis: Ok i am already planning one user only.
<locum> i need help with audio issue
<Dr_Willis> one user will be uid  1000 then. :) so its not an issue
<locum> cant enabled mic capture in alsamixer
<Dr_Willis> name dosent matter.. uid matters
<locum> alsa version 1.0.20
<locum> Dr_Willis,  what do u mean with uid?
<om26er> is there any multi thread downloaded in ubuntu except multiget, it ugly
<Dr_Willis> locum:  every user has a USER ID
<Dr_Willis> thats is what the system uses., the name is for Our benifig
<Dr_Willis> echo $UID
<Dr_Willis>  echo $UID
<Dr_Willis> 1000
<honka> guys is there a way to boot ubuntu iso from hard disk?
<locum> ok
<honka> there has to be a way
<richardcavell> honka: no there isn't
<richardcavell> you have to burn it to a CD
<honka> yes there is
<locum> Dr_Willis,  any idea about my problem?
<honka> first I need to unpack it
<honka> my problem is what parameters to use for grub to load ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> locum:   i rarely have sound issues.. I just use the alsa/pulse configs and check the mic :)
<Dr_Willis> I did have to move the mic to a diffrent plug on the backi recall
<docmax> is the upgrade 9.04 -> 9.10 going without problems?
<locum> Dr_Willis,  well in my case its a notebook so i only got 2 stacks
<honka> the whole ubuntu is in /caster directory
<honka> so I just need to point grub to load the files from there
<Dr_Willis> casper you mean.
<honka> yes
<honka> but
<honka> I do not know what parameters to use in grub
<locum> docmax,  if u have an acer
<docmax> acer?
<locum> its a mayor fail with acer aspire
<Dr_Willis> honka:  what are you tryuing todo exactly?
<docmax> do i have to uninstall 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> locum:  err.. my AAO has a built in mic..  that worked i recall...
<honka> to boot ubuntu live from hard disk
<honka> like I can do this with gparted
<locum> as far i know kernel turns off fan, and notebook shutdown
<honka> obviously one partition from the hard disk will be locked
<Dr_Willis> You are booting theubuntu ISO file from hard drive? or what exactly honka ? i think we've missed something here
<locum> Dr_Willis,  i dont understand u
<om26er> which linux filesystem is good for media and other files. extx take space with them
<honka> yes yes
<honka> exactly this is what I wanna achieve
<Dr_Willis> honka:  if you have grub2 installed you can boot an iso with that.. i have the  grub2 entry here.. just a min.
<honka> I do not understand grub2
<Dr_Willis> do not understand what part  of grub2?
<honka> I I do not know how to make enties in its grub.cfg file
<Dr_Willis> on a installed system you dont edit the grub.cfg directly
<om26er> Dr_Willis: which opensource filesystem is good for media files and document and it should not take so much space with it like EXT
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  i dont find ext2/3/4 taking much space at all...
<om26er> Dr_Willis: format a filesystem btrfs, fat or ntfs they take space in kb's
<Dr_Willis> http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB          ---> example grub2 entries to boot ubuntu iso files
<honka> so I'll use old grub versions
<Dr_Willis> honka:  grub1 can NOT boot iso files
<cowgarden> updating will leave my grub untouched, will it? or does it have to change kerner versions in menu-lst or something?
<om26er> Dr_Willis: format a drive to ext it takes more than 200mb on 8gb media
<Dr_Willis> cowgarden:  in theory yes. grub1 shouldent be touched
<honka> well I have to unpack the iso
<cowgarden> *kernel
<cowgarden> Dr_Willis,  ok :)
<honka> and put the bare directories
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  you are confuised..  the system RESERVES 5% for 'rescue' purposed... thats customizeable via tune2fs
<honka> and grub can use them to boot
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  you can set that to 0% if you wanted
<cowgarden> is grub2 faster?
<docmax> 9.04 -> 9.10 update no problem?
<Dr_Willis> grub2 is worth learning. it will be the future
<cowgarden> ok :)
<om26er> Dr_Willis: so which FS should i use
<docmax> no complications? (grub1 grub2)?
<cowgarden> docmax, you will keep grub1
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  whatever one you want..   I use ext3/4 on my 1+TB hard drives
<cowgarden> bye and thx
<Dr_Willis> ext3 if you want to  be sure older disrtos can read them.. or ext4 if you are not worried about it
<honka> grub1 was so simple and easy to use.WHy they make it more complex.Maybe they are aiming for commercial support?
<honka> probably.
<Dr_Willis> honka:  read the grub2 docs.. they are fixing a lot of big/old problems with grub1, in grub2
<Dr_Willis> honka:  and LILO was simpiler still but you dont see it used much any more
<eitreach_> Is there any way to get mouse gestures in Compiz back in 9.10?
<honka> yes and remove the simplicity of maual entry adding.
<honka> lilo went down because ubuntu choose grub for boot loader
<Dr_Willis> honka:  edit grub.cfg if you want.. it can be done...
<Dr_Willis>  lilo went down way befor ubuntu
<honka> and ubuntu is the most popular linux distro
<honka> I even uninstalled the grub2 and it did not want go get away from my pc
<honka> weird
<honka> I still see it loading
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f6bcf946e
<Dr_Willis> My customized entries for grub2 to boot a iso for ubuntu and other disrtos.
<Dr_Willis> from my laptop :)
<Dr_Willis> ive even made a few customized usb flahs drives with Grub2 that boot  the ubuntu.iso file
<honka> is that 40-custom file ?
<honka> I think it is located in /etc/grub/
<Dr_Willis> that is my 40_custome file yes...
<Dr_Willis> its in /etc/grub.d/
<honka> mistake
<honka> yes
<vak> Hi all,  libglibc-2.0-0
<Dr_Willis> i have a little 2 gb partition (i call tiny) that has some live cd/distros and iso files on it as a rescue partition
<honka> after you boot the iso which partition of your hard disk  is locked if there is any?
<Dr_Willis> honka:  none are locked that i noticed.. its possible that  the one the iso is on would be  some how mounted/locked
<vak> I have troubles with libglibc-2.0-0 that refers to a symbol that can't be found during the link-time
<vak> so I can't really perform an update for a month already or so...
<honka> ok
<honka> do you have any ideas why after I removed the grub2 using synaptics It still boots up my pc?
<vak> can anyone support me and bring my karmic to the life again, please?
<Dr_Willis> untill you install another boot loader.. the grub2 loader is still on the MBR
<honka> O my god
<honka> ok
<Dr_Willis> logical :)
<Willex> Hi, I just upgraded to Karmic and I was wondering if there's a way to include the indicator-applet to the main menu or if not add a shutdown button to the menu?
<Dr_Willis> you could always add a menu item that does 'gksudo shutdown' i guess
<honka> 10x for the info about the grub2 entries.It is very useful info for me.
<Dr_Willis> grub2 is the wave of the future :)
<honka> the more complex something becomes , the more it gets bugged
<Dr_Willis> go back do dos then i guess..
<honka> I'll try to boot ubuntu with old version and unpacked directories.
<honka> and grub0.4.1
<honka> just to see
<honka> if it works
<Willex> is there a bug that prevents cd/dvds from mounting?
<Willex> I can't find them :S
<Dr_Willis> not that i have heard of...
<Dr_Willis> some times it fails to auto-mouint my usb drives..   not sure why it does that
<Dr_Willis> if i log out/back in - it sees them... then after about an hr or 2 it stops again
<Willex> usb works fine for me
<Dr_Willis> not tried lately  or any disks..
<Dr_Willis> I plug in flash drive. It dosent auto-mount, or show it on the desktop... still....
<Dr_Willis> dmesg shows it
<Dr_Willis> trying an audio cd
<Willex> there isn't anything I could be missing?
<Dr_Willis> no idea
<Willex> cds should be supported automatically lol?
<Dr_Willis> ive filed a few bug reports on the usb thing.
<Dr_Willis> a music cd worked here just now
<Dr_Willis> HAL is being replaced by some other tool.. and i think the 2 are still conflicting in some areas
<Willex> tried both a video DVD and a custom CD and nothing pops up here...
<Dr_Willis> i went to computer -> cd/dvd
<Dr_Willis> so  i dont know if it would of auto-poped up befor that or not
<nonix4> Which (GL) programs would you recommend for stress-testing UXA?
<_thieu> what is the nvidia driver package for karmic?
<Dr_Willis> theres 3 for the different versions
<rafferty> hello all... no sound (again) on Thinkpad x200... any solutions?
<_thieu> Dr_Willis: right, but which one is recommended/stable?
<Dr_Willis> _thieu:  depends on your card.
<robotti^> are there any from mactel support?
<Dr_Willis> I use what Jocky reccomends
<_thieu> Dr_Willis: ok, so i install jockey and run it and it will keep my kernel up to date with that driver?
<Dr_Willis> jocky is allready installed
<Dr_Willis> its what the hardware-driver tool runs
<_thieu> Dr_Willis: im on kubuntu and it does not run automagically
<Dr_Willis> system -> admin ->  hardware drivers
<Dr_Willis> or try jocky<TAB>
<_thieu> yeah, running jockey-kde now
<spaceBARbarian> how do i change my boot menu with grub2 ?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> edit the proper config files and rerun update-grub
<_thieu> Dr_Willis: it recommends version 173, but it annot be activated, so i'll install it with apt-get
<Dr_Willis>  depending on whaat it is you want to change
<Dr_Willis> _thieu:  that tool can install it. :)
<_thieu> Dr_Willis: i wish
<Dr_Willis> _thieu:  it installed it here...
<Dr_Willis> click, activate.. it downloaded/installed
<_thieu> Dr_Willis: there's two options, and i cannot select any
<_thieu> it wont activate
<Dr_Willis> run it as root perhaps?
<_thieu> ay
<Dr_Willis> not as a user. :P
<jonathan1> hey guys, when upgrading to 9.10 with update-manager-d
<sdg> WTF why is there a police helicopter circling my house?!?!??
<jonathan1> which version am i getting?
<jonathan1> rc?
<Dr_Willis> yes it should be rc jonathan1
<Dr_Willis> theres no wayit can be any other version :)
<sdg> WTF it's landing 50 metres away.
<jonathan1> yeah i was wondering because
<Dr_Willis> sdg:  run! they found your pot plants!
<jonathan1> im missing some packages that i know should be there
<jonathan1> ie empathy
<sdg> Dr_Willis: FUCK
<jonathan1> doing lsb_release gives me 9.10 then
<jonathan1> though *
<jonathan1> so im confused :S
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 is 9.10... so....
<jonathan1> yeah mmm
<Dr_Willis> I just use apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<jonathan1> done that already :\
<_thieu> Dr_Willis: sudo did not help, used apt-get ...
<BUGabundo> !language | sdg
<ubottu> sdg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> a little late.. the cops got him allready
<C-S-B__> anyone else having troubles with grub-pc package freezing when performing update?
<om26er> Wubi for windows7 is it available yet??
<BUGabundo> om26er: I think so
<ActionParsnip> oooooooooh baracuda!
<om26er> ActionParsnip: can wubi be installed on win7
<om26er> there are people that i wan't to try ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> om26er: i guess, i use neither but it makes sense
<onats> hi, is 3d acceleration not working properly yet?
<Ian_Corne> onats: what gfx card?
<onats> ati
<onats> 3870
<Ian_Corne> installed the priopetary driver?
<Ian_Corne> it works fine for my 4870 btw
<onats> Ian_Corne, downloaded the ones from ATI
<onats> hardware drivers show that its active but currently not in use
<yermandu> where is alsaconf?
<spaceBARbarian> how do i run vbeinfo while in ubuntu ?
<spaceBARbarian> for getting which resolutions grub supports
<ActionParsnip> spaceBARbarian: the whole boot of the OS should take around 15 seconds, is it really worth it?
<spaceBARbarian> well if its possible :P
<spaceBARbarian> ActionParsnip, and it takes less than 15 seconds for me :D
<penguin42> 15 seconds? How did you manage that? Got SSD?
<ActionParsnip> exactly, so time spent maybe changing ome res is pretty pointless dont you think
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: just got sata2 here, i reduced crap with bum
<Dr_Willis> when ya get 2+week uptimes... :P
<Dr_Willis> its all pointless
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: bum?
<ActionParsnip> !info bum
<Dr_Willis> does bum handle the Upstart services now? i never noticed
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: that too dude. people fretting over something thats gonna be on the screen for very little time is pointless
<ActionParsnip> !bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<ActionParsnip> will someone kick ubottu please
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<arand> om26er: Yea, I think we don't have proper w7 wubi support on this release, a real shame I must say...
<Dr_Willis> bum does NOT appear to hanle the stuff handled by Upstart
 * Dr_Willis would be happy if Wubi vanished
<spaceBARbarian> ActionParsnip, i am getting "No path or device is specified" when trying to update grubcfg
<om26er> arand: what you mean by proper. is it partial??
<ActionParsnip> wubi is about as smart as the gentoo liveCD
<arand> hmm, dunno, it's a great mitigator of bug 1 I guess
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<ActionParsnip>  i dont think bug1 is a bug
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yermandu> ubottu, alsaconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how to fix the "No path or device is specified" error with update-grub ?
<arand> No, neither do I, but canonical does afaik.
<arand> om26er: there seems to be successes (although this is older versions...) http://www.clububuntu.com/2009/01/how-to-solve-windows-7-and-ubuntu-810.html
<penguin42> gentoo have a liveCD?
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: god yes, its a complete joke
<Ian_Corne> onats: don't do that
<Ian_Corne> use the ubuntu driver
<Dr_Willis> gentoo's installcd has been a live cd for ages.. a very basic live cd. :)(
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: with the whole ethos behind gentoo, making a livecd was possibly the stupidest thing ever
<Dr_Willis> or you could use about any disrto to install gentoo :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: oh this thing gives a full desktop like the ubuntu one
<om26er> arand: thnx. will try on someones computer
 * penguin42 seems to remember the gentoo installer consisting of a shell prompt with a few echo's 
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  that must be a new one. :)
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  last one i tried was still basically a console.. there are some gentoo variants i recall with full live cd/desktops
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its not too new but if you think about it, its astoundingly stupid
<Dr_Willis> i always used a live cd or somthing soi could follow the docs in a browser, and cut/paste the commands and irc while it installed
<Dr_Willis> so whatever.. :P
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how to fix the "No path or device is specified" error with update-grub ?
<Dr_Willis> actually i think last time i got the gentoo core going and then used ssh from a 2nd pc to do the rest of the work
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Dr_Willis> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<BUGabundo> lol
<BluesKaj> hmm, got this message while updating but the wicd site seems ok:  Could not connect to apt.wicd.net:80 (69.163.171.130), connection timed out, http://apt.wicd.net karmic/extras
<spaceBARbarian> can someone please help me with my grub problem :(
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i just tried to open it with a browser and its not connecting
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: server is down
<om26er> no what what ubuntu says but it again thows you to use dos fs while making a bootable usb
<om26er> it should be some linux fs
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  Huh?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ok thanks , the sourcforge site seems ok ..gonna check at #wicd
<om26er> Dr_Willis: a live usb is made only if its in fat filesystem
<Dr_Willis> what does?
<BluesKaj> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> ive made live usb's with ext2/3 and vfat
<macsim> hi all, I got a problem with aptitude dist-upgrade, it freeze on memtest and grub-pc, I'm the only one ? if not do you know how I can fix that ? thanks
<Dr_Willis> just did a dist-upgrade here with no problems to that macsim
<macsim> Dr_Willis, I googlize and found some guys said they fix this with installation of grub, but karmic doesn't use grub ? isn't it ? is it a good idea to install it ?
<Dr_Willis> macsim:  9.10 defaults to grub2
<Dr_Willis> which is also called grub-pc
<Dr_Willis>  old grub1 is also called grub-legacy
<jim_from_pa> I could not install any GDM them on U9.10 beta, will they change this with the final ver?
<macsim> Dr_Willis, ok so I can install grub-pc is Confilt state now and grub2 is not installed
<Dr_Willis> jim_from_pa:  i doubt it.. gdm has been totally redone.. gdm themes are  not a feature yet
<jim_from_pa> that's a shame
<om26er> jim_from_pa: that's a shame on u
<Dr_Willis> set gdm to auto login.. and it wont matter :)
<jim_from_pa> what is difference between grub and grub2?
<Dr_Willis> jim_from_pa:  1000000000+s of things
<jim_from_pa> true
<Dr_Willis> like going from LILO to grub..
<Dr_Willis> its radically differnt
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<om26er> Dr_Willis: can grub 2 turn out be faster for boot in future??
<Dr_Willis> and 1/2 its featuress are not even there yet.
<macsim> Dr_Willis, so it's not normal if my upgrade freeze on grub-pc configuration ?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  proberly. but i dont find grub2 to be the main boot bottle neck :)
<Dr_Willis> macsim:  i wouldent think so
<Dr_Willis> i never upgrade - i did clean installs
<yermandu> Dr_Willis, i return to old grub man
<macsim> Dr_Willis, I have not upgrade, it's a fresh install from karmic 2 day before the RC
<jim_from_pa> I prefer clean also
<om26er> Dr_Willis: 10 sec boot will it exclude initrd as  moblin do??
<macsim> Dr_Willis, when I said upgrade it's aptitude upgrade
<Dr_Willis> macsim:  i just did a update/upgrade/dist-uppgrade every day here for the last few weeks and not had any issues
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  no idea.  Im not too worried about 15 vs 10 sec boots.. or 50 sec boots
<macsim> Dr_Willis, ok so I check the log and if found what's wrong I'll post on launchpad
<macsim> Dr_Willis, thanks for help
<yermandu> tnx
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, heh, I asked if the devs at wicd were holfing back til the offoicial release and  a jerk replies, no , the world doesn't revolve around ubuntu ..some attitude, very helpful :)
<Dr_Willis_> ask them if theur program was so good.. why isent it the default in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<spaceBARbarian> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis_> yep - going to have to all get our grub2-fu skills up to  par soon
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: has a point though
<BluesKaj> yeah , I suppose Icould have asked if the server was down
<Dr_Willis_> it could also be they are waiting... :)
<thiebaude> hey everyone
<BluesKaj> no harm done , wicd still works well here
<ActionParsnip> i dont use it, i use the interfaces file
<mickep> Hi, running RC. My screen goes blank although I set it to never do that. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> interfaces file?
<VXxed> Hey guys.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: /etc/network/interfaces
<VXxed> I have a question about 9.10 on laptops that was sorta fixed from 9.04 to 9.10
<Dr_Willis_> mickep:  theres the screen saver settings.. then thers the power saver settings.. ive noticed a similer thing also
<om26er1> VXxed: and it is?
<mickep> Dr_Willis_: oh, fine, I'll check the screen saver setting (which I until now did not touch)
<VXxed> My tablet fans arent spinning up until waaaay late.
<VXxed> And xsensor is saying internal temps are 0C
<VXxed> So I'm really worried about the cpu damage and whatnot..
<Pilif12p> Hi, i installed 9.10RC via the distro update, and now i have the image on my drive somewhere, and i want to delete it because i only have 1 GB left on my HDD now
<mickep> Dr_Willis_: ah, thanks, it was set to 5 mins, which is more or less what I experienced aswell. I consider the problem as fixed
<Dr_Willis_> 'the image' ? hmm
<Pilif12p> Whatever it downloaded...
<ActionParsnip> Pilif12p: sudo apt-get clean will reduce fluff
<om26er1> Pilif12p: type sudo apt-get clean
<Pilif12p> I had 3 GB left, now i have 1
<Pilif12p> ah. okay
<om26er1> Pilif12p: it might help
<Dr_Willis_> time to clean out the HD. :)
<ActionParsnip> Pilif12p: you may want to uninstall old kernels
<Pilif12p> Dr_Willis_: SSD
<Pilif12p> Thanks.
<Pilif12p> That freed up about a GB
<Pilif12p> only a few MB less of what i had.
<om26er1> Pilif12p: yeah
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, not much there : auto lo,  iface lo inet loopback ..I assume you did some editing to make it work as a network manager
<ActionParsnip> Pilif12p: if you run: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Pilif12p> Ubuntu 9.10 is incredible...
<Pilif12p> ActionParsnip: What does that do?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i know, you use the gui tool. Mine is very populated due to thats how I configure my connections
<VXxed> Strangely enough, it also beats the linux bad-gui-stigma
<spaceBARbarian> can someone pastebin me their /etc/grub.d/05_debian_them
<ActionParsnip> Pilif12p: the first command shows the running kernel, the 2nd command shows the installed kernels
<Pilif12p> ah
<Pilif12p> Its fine :)
<Pilif12p> 3 GB is enough for me :P
<ActionParsnip> Pilif12p: if you have limited space, you should remove the old kernels as they take up about 120Mb a kernel
<VXxed> So..erm..can I get help with my fans?
<Pilif12p> Until i need moar... then i plug in the 80 gig
<spaceBARbarian> can someone pastebin me their /etc/grub.d/05_debian_them
<ActionParsnip> spaceBARbarian: http://pastebin.com/f125a68f0
<spaceBARbarian> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Dr_Willis_> back it up now befor chanbgeing it :)
<ActionParsnip> spaceBARbarian: ive never modified those files so that is a standard file
<Dr_Willis_> I gave my grub a nice pretty background
<spaceBARbarian> ActionParsnip, yeah the error went away when i put your default version in, i guess its having trouble reading the image or something
<BluesKaj> yeah Dr_Willis_ I converted a pic of a canoe on the beach at the family cottage to a tga file and I use that as a grub background
<VXxed> iS THERE A WAY FOR ME TO CONTROL MY LAPTOP FANS?
<VXxed> Er
<Dr_Willis_> BluesKaj:  it can use png :) and jpeg i belive also
<VXxed> Whoops, caps..
<VXxed> But yeah.  Is there a way for me to control my laptop fans?
<ghatak> Hi, Ubuntu One client on my my 9.10 never connects. anyone else having same issues ?
<honka> can you control them in windows?
<VXxed> Dunno.  Can't install it
<om26er1> ghatak: no
<om26er1> works fine for me
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: isnt it on the screen for like a second?
<VXxed> No cd drive, tablet won't boot from usb either
<Guest10153> hi! i am havin a serious problem. i am running karmic and did a upgrade yesterday. now today linux wont start with a kernel panic "VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". the root fs is a ext4. grub loads the ext2 module (?). any advice on how to fix grub?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis_, I tried jpg , but no luck , and I noticed the splash files in /usr/share/images/grub file were all under 900kb
<Dr_Willis_> ive used larger ones i think BluesKaj
<ghatak> om26er1: any idea what do i do to check what is wrong with mine ?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I have my timeout set to 10secs in /default/grub
<ubuhantu> hi.. im using ubuntu nbr karmic rc. the problem is i cannot find desktop switch. please help me.. thank you
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: why?
<om26er1> ghatak: retry
<BluesKaj> so I can boot into windows without rushing :)
<BluesKaj> if i need to
<spaceBARbarian> ActionParsnip, there is an error on this wiki, when backing up the theme it tells you to just rename it to .backup, but the thing will still get executed when you update grub
<spaceBARbarian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<om26er1> ubuhantu: its not in karmic
<ActionParsnip> spaceBARbarian: ive not played with grub, i think grub2 is massively OTT
<Dr_Willis_> i think it may be said to make it unexecutable earlier in the wiki
<om26er1> ubuhantu: but you might install it
<ubuhantu> om26er1 : please tell me how to install it
<om26er1> ubuhantu: i tried to find the package but i failed to find it
<om26er1> ubuhantu: in jaunty i searched netbook in synaptic and desktop switcher was there but now i can't find it
<ubuhantu> om26er1 : ok, maybe we need to wait for other to help us :)
<[V]ortex`> hello i was advised not to update to karmic on the release day itself; is this advise sound?
<om26er1> ubuhantu: or u might try logging out and see if there is another session
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis_, any idea why only one of the nondefault splash screens that are so called installed, is listed in system settings splash screen manager option
<om26er1> ubuhantu: i can't cuz nbr is being installed atm
<Dr_Willis_> BluesKaj:  hmmm
<ubuhantu> om26er1 : ok, i try.. hold on
<VXxed> Does anyone know how I can figure out how to gain control of the face buttons on the tablet monitor?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis_, I must hve installed at least 10-12 , but only one shows up
<Dr_Willis_> where exactly BluesKaj ? i dont even have a system settings splash screen..
<om26er1> configuring apt is still at 80% what will happen if i skip it
<Dr_Willis_> theres way too many splashes and  stuff these days
<om26er1> at the moment i have a very slow internet
<Buuntu1> can someone help me with a problem I'm having after trying to upgrade to Karmic?  I can't boot up... Here's the exact problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8162956#post8162956
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis_, the gnome equivalent must exist
<ChogyDan> Buuntu1: I don't think a clean install would be as bad as you think
<ubuhantu> no desktop switcher on ubuntu nbr karmic rc :(
<Buuntu1> ChogyDan: last time I did that, all my links and programs didn't work
<Buuntu1> ChogyDan: my guess is because I only copied over the home directory
<ChogyDan> Buuntu1: what links and programs?  ff links?  programs you installed after the fact?
<om26er> ubuhantu: tell me
<ubuhantu> om26er : no luck
<Buuntu1> ChogyDan: hmm, I don't exactly remember.  Also, I've installed a lot since the last backup I made...
<om26er> ubuhantu: w8 let me search
<ChogyDan> Buuntu1: well, you could probably boot with a livecd
<ubuhantu> om26er : okay
<Shapeshifter> humm. karmic is a bit broken. When I boot it, it takes a while and the shows the desktop, but for about 40 seconds I can't use the gnome-panel (only the desktop) and the tray area is missing. Then it appears and everything is fine. And if I shut down or log out, it says that power manager isn't reacting and I can choose to exit anyway. And if I log out, the login greeter doesn't appear. I needed to restart gdm manually.
<ChogyDan> Buuntu1: with that, you can check the install, fix any upgrade errors
<ChogyDan> Shapeshifter: try: sudo apt-get remove sreadahead         may that improve boot speed
<om26er> ubuhantu: its called desktop-switcher and its discontinued
<Buuntu1> ChogyDan: will a Jaunty live CD work?
<honka> what is sreadahead for?
<om26er> honka: speed
<ChogyDan> Buuntu1: possibly.  I really don't know the ramifications of that, but I would give it a try
<ubuhantu> om26er : is that mean we cannot use desktop switcher anymore?
<virtuald> boot speed
<om26er> ubuhantu: yes
<[V]ortex`> hello is it wise to download 9.10 on the day of release or should i wait?
<honka> I do not think so.If it was for speed then it would not be included , since it slows down, as he suggested to be removed
<ChogyDan> [V]ortex`: use a bittorrent
<om26er> ubuhantu: gtg install complete
<ubuhantu> om26er : ok see ya later
<ChogyDan> honka: it is a boot pre-cacher of sorts.  It is for increasing boot speed
<[V]ortex`> ChogyDan: i am unable to bittorent
<honka> ok
<Buuntu1> ChogyDan: I'm not really sure what to do once I get in the live CD though, I guess I can copy over /home at least?
<Shapeshifter> ChogyDan: boot speed is fine for a ubuntu, but it's freezing gnome-panel. I doubt readahead is the problem here.
<ChogyDan> honka: but, it can clash with the kernel and slow things down instead
<ChogyDan> Buuntu1: yea
<virtuald> honka: if you've updated your boot programs it needs to "profile" the next boot
<Shapeshifter> mh now it's frozen again
<ChogyDan> Buuntu1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update%20Failure
<Pilif12p> Also, whats "Ubuntu Firefox Modification" addon?
<Cyberkilla> It's a shame Empathy uses the wrong status icon theme (there is a bug report on it - simply using the wrong prefix on the items or something like that)
<virtuald> honka: that's what takes time. (unless there's a bug i don't know about.)
<honka> ok
<ubuhantu> anybody?
<Cyberkilla> Some XMPP command support wouldn't go a miss either.
<ChogyDan> Buuntu1: I think you also need to mount /dev and /sys
<Nexos> Hi. Just upgraded to karmic from Jaunty, and all videos (but flash ones, like youtube) lack the "red" part. Tried with mplayer, vlc for XVID,DivX and DVD. I use nvidia driver. Any idea what could cause this (tried with stock & latest nvidia driver)?
<shadeslayer> Nexos: have a nvidia card here,no problem atm
<Cyberkilla> No problem for me either.
<thiebaude> everything is fine here, also
<Nexos> I've only this problem for videos; everything else if fine
<Cyberkilla> Nexos: Wait, there was a problem for me in totem. I had to change the video settings in its preferences because the image was of the wrong hue.
<Cyberkilla> Nexos: Perhaps not the same problem you are having. Could there be something in nvidia-settings to fix it?
<Nexos> I'll have a look... just a sec
<Cyberkilla> Nexos: Yup, there are definitely some XVideo settings in nvidia-settings. I don't know if it will sort your problem out, but it's worth a look.
<shadeslayer> Nexos: yeah see the man page and try some of the rendering options given there...
<Nexos> well I used the same driver (185) in Jaunty with no prob
<thiebaude> Nexos: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Nexos> I first tried the stock one, then used a PPA to get latest driver, then activated it using "hardware drivers" (+reboot)
<thiebaude> ahh, ok
<shadeslayer> Nexos: so youre using a nvidia driver from the ppa and not the standard repo?
<Nexos> shadeslayer: I had the prob with the driver from the standard repo as well (hence the upgrade)
<Cyberkilla> The 185 drivers are different. It's .36 instead of .14 btw.
<Nexos> I just had a look in nvidia-settings; nothing particular IMHO: all color channels active, ...
<om26er1> can any1 give me some info about wireless networking between two linux
<Cyberkilla> Nexos: Strange. Sorry, I have no idea in that case: )
<om26er1> ubuntu and fedora
<WiresAP> I just installed karmic koala beta on my asus 1005HA, with the encrypted home folder option chose at the install time. At the beginning of the first boot, I was told I was going to enter a second password for this option, which I could initiate with a command. Being new to Ubuntu, I hit next on the panel, rather than Launch this action now, not realiwing there wasn't a back button to compliment the next button (there reall
<WiresAP> y should be - how might I suggest this?).
<WiresAP> My question is: what was the command, or where might I find the documentation to this issue (I'm unsure what it is called, and thus my google results have failed me)? Thanks in advance!
<Nexos> Could it be some codec "architecture" problem instead?
<Shapeshifter> and now it hans at " * Loading LIRC modules" after I did apt-get install lirc.
<Shapeshifter> *hangs
<om26er1> is there any app for wireless networking
<om26er1> or connection manager can do the job??
<thiebaude> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<robin0800> om26er1: you don't mean sharing do you i.e. samba
<Shapeshifter> now what do I do? It just hangs there. I did modprobe lirc_i2c lirc_dev in another terminal and they completed fine.
<Shapeshifter> ldmod shows lirc_i2c lirc_dev and lirc_imon all running
<om26er1> robin0800: data transfer
<Shapeshifter> but apt-get just hangs -.- And if I kill it, then it will complain next time and if I do dpkg --configure -a it shows the debconf dialog again from lirc and will hang again.....
<tgpraveen1> !info gnome-user-share
<ubottu> gnome-user-share (source: gnome-user-share): User level public file sharing via WebDAV or ObexFTP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 592 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<robin0800> om26er1: well you can go to any folder and right click and go to the sharing tab
<om26er1> robin0800: and its done??
<The_Lord_Of_The_> shouldn't we do something crazy for the launch?
<Dr_Willis_> im going to take the week off from IRC
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Dr_Willis_> i dont want to hear the same 10 questions asked over and over and over
 * thiebaude im having a launch party just like the windows 7 folks
<The_Lord_Of_The_> how about posting a giant Ubuntu poster on Eiffel Tower?
<penguin42> Dr_Willis_: We could replace you with a bot
<Dr_Willis_> I allready am a bot, :)
<thiebaude> haha
<robin0800> Dr_Willis_: don't blame you see you at 10.2 alpha1
<Dr_Willis_> MS new marketing slogan "Windows 7 - its NOT vista!"
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<robin0800> XP upgrade?
<Shapeshifter> lol this is so broken.
<The_Lord_Of_The_> have you heard any crazy ideas for the launch guys?
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis_: i going to start saying, what is windows,lol
<Shapeshifter> lol can't even switch to TTY1. only the mouse moves.
<Shapeshifter> why is this so broken.
<MrKeuner> hi, when woke from suspend my laptop suspends immediately again. Another wake attempt wakes it up fine. What may be the problem?
<Dr_Willis_> MrKeuner:  ive notices a similer thing with screen savers/dimming
<MrKeuner> thinkpad r52 here
<Shapeshifter> mhh, at least magic sysrq works.
<Dr_Willis_> MrKeuner:  in your case ive heard that the battery may not be getting read right. so it thinks the power level is critical
<G_A_C> MrKeuner: there's at least two bugs open for that
<G_A_C> I think one is 425411
<MrKeuner> G_A_C, thaks, I'll subscribe to that
<G_A_C> there's another one as well but I can't remember the number
<Cyberkilla|AFK> My poor Banshee icon has a black background : (
<VXxed> Question: Does anyone know how to gain control of the fans in laptops?
<VXxed> MrKeuner: Are you sure you're not sending it to sleep and then closing the laptop thereby suspending it too, sending mixed messages?  Or is this a desktop
<Cyberkilla|AFK> VXxed: Can you do that by echoing numbers into the right file in /proc/...
<Cyberkilla|AFK> VXxed: Idk, I'm sure I've heard someone talk about this before.
<MrKeuner> VXxed, that's a laptop. I am not sure if I have not done that you have described
<MrKeuner> that's possible
<MrKeuner> but still a bug I would say
<sdg> I wish I had a spare USB 1GB or greater drive...
<shadeslayer> VXxed: ik8fangui
<shadeslayer> VXxed: although it supports a small no. of laptops and pc's its worth a try
<VXxed> shadeslayer: Separate app?
<shadeslayer> VXxed: yep
<shadeslayer> VXxed: its actually : i8kfangui
<shadeslayer> VXxed: apparently you can access them via kernel modules too : http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/index.html
<VXxed> Should I not be using the "ubuntu software center" for this?
<shadeslayer> VXxed: see the end of the page
<VXxed> Because it doesn't have it
<shadeslayer> VXxed: 1)Fans are actually controlled by the BIOS
<om26er1> usb creator don't even format any flash
<shadeslayer> VXxed: 2)youll need a thorough of your system inorder to use i8kfangui
<VXxed> Wait, that's a windows app...
<shadeslayer> VXxed: see the bottom of the page ><
<VXxed> Y.
<VXxed> Yar.
<VXxed> But
<VXxed> I'm on a fujitsu t4020 tablet
<shadeslayer> VXxed: indian?
<om26er1> VXxed: that would be yaar
<shadeslayer> om26er1: you too?
<VXxed> Do you know what a thermal indicator would look like on a motherboard?
<om26er1> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> nope
<VXxed> Because I THINK I may have messed with it when I was disassembling and fixing some wiring...if it looks like a cord with a rubber tube on it.
<om26er1> shadeslayer: but neighbour
<shadeslayer> om26er1: ah.. that explains it :P
<VXxed> Alright, this thing is getting waaay hot.  Brb.
<shadeslayer> om26er1: im from india :)
<om26er1> shadeslayer: i guess we are neighbours then
<i_is_broke> anyone know why a intell box would boot slow, has 2 gig of ram, 2.5 gig celeron processor, grub shows then it has flashing cursor for about a whole minute then brings up splash screen?
<BluesKaj>  Dr_Willis_ just for your info, splash screen files can be DL'd from kde or gnome-look.org and installed right from /home/user without extracting ,using the splash screen manager.
<lubosz> hi, i'm upgrading with update-manager. what do i have to configure in the grub-pc dialog for "Linux Command Line"
<lubosz> it is empty by default
<Dr_Willis_> BluesKaj:  what splash screen manager? :)
<om26er1> can any 1 open this: https://one.ubuntu.com/auth/login/?next=/
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis_, whatever gnome uses to install spalsh screens i guess :)
<Dr_Willis_> BluesKaj:  theres none on this box..
<Dr_Willis_> but like i really need a splash after xsplash....
<mom_> will the translations of karmic be ready this thursday as well (like the french and spanish versions)?
<Dr_Willis_> mom_:  they should be
<om26er1> any irc channel for chrome (browser)
<Dr_Willis_> No idea try #chrome :)
<Dr_Willis_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis_> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mom_> its the same iso image for whatever language?
<BluesKaj> om26er1, try #chromium-support
 * shadeslayer wonders if xsplash works with kdm
<HardDisk> I'm wondering and probably wishful thinking that the ath5k module and the many netbook owners complaining about the wifi timing out and disconnecting and not able to wake up again won't be resolved before Karmic's release huh?
<om26er> grub gives the error no such device UUID of my memory card. but i am still able to boot
<Amaranth> HardDisk: Unless it's fixed already in up-to-date karmic it won't be fixed for the final release
<jimpop> Amaranth, so why was u+1 say "file a bug" for the past week to everyone posting problems?
<Amaranth> jimpop: Today is the last day to get any such fixes in
<jimpop> but will they get fixed?
<shadeslayer> jimpop: so that they could release a fix as soon as the final release is out
<HardDisk> Amaranth, oh I'm well aware of the uptodates even checking svn's in ppa's and such
<Amaranth> jimpop: But it's always good to have bugs filed so we can track them for an SRU or for lucid
<jimpop> lol
<Amaranth> jimpop: We don't fix every bug before release, that'd be impossible
 * jimpop thinks everyone should wait for Lucid 
<topyli> jimpop, it's still a good idea to file bugs. karmic will get bugfixes just like any release
<shadeslayer> jimpop: thats what they said for karmic
<Dai> jimpop: is there a good reason for everyone to wait for lucid?
<HardDisk> it's just the issue that the older madwifi modules worked fine with jaunty and intrepid, when ath5k was introduced it broke it back to square 1 :)
<jimpop> yes, apparently that's when all the bugs will be fixed
<Dai> note: good reason, not ridiculous reason.
<Dai> that is a ridiculous reason
<shadeslayer> jimpop: impossible
<Amaranth> jimpop: No, not at all
<Dai> not a good reason
<jimpop> lol
<HardDisk> i think its a good reason
<HardDisk> thats why we have LTS and the other builds
<shadeslayer> jimpop: *everything* has bugs
<topyli> Dai, for anyone who only runs LTS releases
<Dai> HardDisk: then you'll never use another OS again
<HardDisk> other builds fix the errors that leads to the next LTS basically
<Dai> because they ALL have bugs.
<Amaranth> LTS just means "we support this longer"
<shadeslayer> exactly
<Dai> look at hardy as an LTS
<Amaranth> It doesn't necessarily mean "we made sure this was stable"
<HardDisk> yep
<topyli> Dai, they're still running hardy and will not upgrade until lucid
<jimpop> Ha!
<Dai> it was exceptionally buggy due to pulse's introduction
 * penguin42 wishes we had a bug fix only release every so often
<Amaranth> Although we are putting more focus on that this cycle
<Dai> topyli: that is a good reason :)
<HardDisk> because of all the new tech
<HardDisk> new remix gui
<HardDisk> new gnome
<shadeslayer> new gnome :)
<HardDisk> new hal
<shadeslayer> HardDisk: no hal :P
<HardDisk> new grub
<HardDisk> no?
<shadeslayer> HardDisk: its called udev :)
<HardDisk> well you know what i mean :)
<Amaranth> jimpop: But there are 72212 bugs open against Ubuntu right now
<jimpop> yes, Karmic has more bells and whistles than Hardy.... big whoop if your network or screen won't work well
<HardDisk> lol
<HardDisk> reminds me back in the day with compiz
<Amaranth> jimpop: If we stopped accepting new bug reports and spent the next 3 years doing nothing but fixing those we might knock 1/3 of them off
<shadeslayer> jimpop: the number just keeps growing
<HardDisk> who cares if your cube rotates and you cant play solitaire on it.
<thiebaude> haha
<jimpop> nice
<Amaranth> compiz has always worked perfectly for me ;)
<IdleOne> Solitaire is broken??? :(
<thiebaude> HardDisk: you can still play solitaire on it,lol
<shadeslayer> kwin works fine for the past 3 releases
<HardDisk> just work with me
<om26er> compiz has now become better in kicmic
 * jimpop better understands the old-school Debian release mentality
<Amaranth> I started on nvidia which had the best support for it then switched to intel right about the time nvidia went down the tubes and intel got all the stuff needed
<HardDisk> btw any of you here in loco's?
<penguin42> jimpop: Unfortunately they didn't get the bugs fixed either
<Amaranth> jimpop: Sure but no one takes you seriously without a predicable schedule
<Amaranth> That's why everyone except Debian sets a date for release instead of "when it's done"
<jimpop> i suppose... but then again nobody will take you seriously with 72000+ bugs ;-)
<HardDisk> reminds me of my ex wife
<shadeslayer> Also everyone has the latest features except debian
<Amaranth> jimpop: All distros have large numbers of bugs open like that, even debian
<HardDisk> well openbsd is still lacking :)
<Amaranth> Debian releases when all "release critical" bugs are fixed
 * HardDisk waits for the openbsd fans
<Amaranth> The rest of the bugs they fix on a best effort basis
<shadeslayer> HardDisk: there are none in this channel i think
<HardDisk> and its based on seriousness
<BluesKaj> openbsd wouldn't run on my 64bit sys
<Amaranth> We've fixed all our release critical bugs too
<jimpop> when?
<jimpop> does "fixed" also include prematurely closing bug reports?
<HardDisk> in other words fixed all the bugs that normal people would usually complain about like why their icons arent shiny enough
<penguin42> (Has anyone else seen a problem with dual head on Karmic where they end up mirrored on resume?)
<jimpop> Amaranth, what about Poulsbo support?
<Amaranth> jimpop: We can't do anything about poulsbo support
<jimpop> haha
<Amaranth> Talk to intel
<jimpop> Intel says you lie
<HardDisk> who's paul?
<om26er> cadence as said by shuttleworth if succeeds might result in more bug fixes
<shadeslayer> yeah whose paul :P
<jimpop> Intel says they've done all they can do
<Amaranth> jimpop: But you can obviously see they haven't
<HardDisk> until amd comes up with something better
<HardDisk> its like tom and jerry
<Amaranth> Where is the updated driver for 2.6.31?
<jimpop> Amaranth, no, i'm more inclined to believe Intel at this point
<shadeslayer> jimpop: why so?
<HardDisk> nice my netbook crashed at a critical kernel error
<shadeslayer> (easier to blame the devs i guess :( )
<HardDisk> time to submit..
 * jimpop has Poulsbo drivers working on his AAO.... something that Ubuntu says is impossible an Intel's fault
<Amaranth> jimpop: You hacked the hell out of it too
<Kano> jimpop: which kernel?
<penguin42> jimpop: the wiki page on paulsbo says the drivers work kind of on some kernels and some versions of X
<jimpop> the Ubuntu+Poulsbo bug is a packaging+distro problem... yet Ubuntu continues to blame Intel
<jimpop> Amaranth, no hacking
<shadeslayer> HardDisk: Poulsbo : http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&rls=en-IN&q=Poulsbo&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=Poulsbo,+WA&ei=snLkSvXYNaXu6gOhtI3kAQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CAcQ8gEwAA
<HardDisk> jimpop your wifi still drops?
<jimpop> HardDisk, no
<HardDisk> why not
<jimpop> why not what?
<jimpop> why no drops?
<HardDisk> you hacked and installed a broadcom?
<Amaranth> Kano: Someone either ported the driver to 2.6.31 or reverted all the changes in 2.6.31 that made the driver fail to compile
<jimpop> HardDisk, no
<mom_> does karmic go on the servers at midnight GMT on Thursday?
<Amaranth> mom_: No
<HardDisk> cause everyone has problems with ath5k and aao
<shadeslayer> mom_: not necessarily
<mom_> Amaranth, what time?
<Amaranth> mom_: It's usually early evening GMT
<HardDisk> unless you're using something else?
<Kano> Amaranth: url
<timber> does anyone know about a bug on gnome-screensaver that the screensaver doesn't appear?
<Amaranth> Kano: None, they were talking about it here
<jimpop> HardDisk, i see..  well on my AAO it is and has been working fine since I figured out which drivers to install
<shadeslayer> mom_: x Hrs x Mins x sec @ put_time_zone_here
<mom_> Amaranth, early evening on thursday or wednesday?
<Amaranth> mom_: thursday
<Dr_Willis_> there is no set time. :)
<Dr_Willis_> its done when its done
<HardDisk> which drivers? it automatically loads ath5k if you're using karmic
<MrKeuner> my mouse movements work, left clicks work but other buttons do not work, what may be the problem
<penguin42> Amaranth: Have you any idea what it is that is posting kernel bugs to launchpad with the time and cut here text rather than the real first line of the oops?
<mom_> Dr_Willis_, starting to sound like debian ;)
<HardDisk> unless you're not on karmic
<HardDisk> xp wifi never drops
<HardDisk> karmic wifi drops
<Dr_Willis_> mom_:  no debian would say  Check the web site..
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<jimpop> HardDisk, here's the Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-psb/+bug/330906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330906 in xserver-xorg-video-psb "MASTER: GMA-500 lacks driver for 8.10 and 9.10 (poulsbo works only on 8.04 and 9.04)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<HardDisk> and doesnt wake up again
<shadeslayer> HardDisk: xp doesnt have the shiny cube,karmic does... compete with that
<jimpop> filed many weeks ago and yet goes ignored by Ubuntu
<Amaranth> penguin42: I suppose apport
<mom_> i was just wondering because our install party is for thursday so hopefully we can find a mirror to download a copy from
<HardDisk> dude im just saying, im a loyal user for years, heck im the chanop for ubuntu egypt
<shadeslayer> jimpop: its triaged,you need to get your info right
<jimpop> lol
<penguin42> Amaranth: It's just I was browsing bugs and there seem to be a fair number of them which can't be making life any easier
<jimpop> its' being ignored
<Dr_Willis_> whatever triaged means
<Kano> jimpop: do you use vaapi?
<penguin42> jimpop: It might not be something that can be easily fixed
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis_: basically its waiting to be looked at by some dev
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis_: only the most important ones
<jimpop> triaged (depending on severity) can mean sidetracked or in surgery
<HardDisk> if only they take bribes
<Dr_Willis_> 'its on their to do list of things to add to the real to do list'
<jimpop> Kano,  no
<Kano> why not, thats the best card for vaapi
<jimpop> HardDisk, lol
<jimpop> Kano, huh
<Kano> thats the only thing i would test on it
<jimpop> Kano, ?
<Amaranth> jimpop: All the crazy stuff you had to put in xorg.conf means the driver isn't working correctly
 * jimpop has no idea what vaapi is
<Kano> jimpop: gma 500 has accellerated mpeg2, h264 and vc1 over vaapi
<Amaranth> NoACPI == fail
<Amaranth> err, IgnoreACPI
<jimpop> Amaranth, right... what kind of AAO do you have?
<Amaranth> jimpop: I have a real laptop :P
<maco> aao?
<om26er> maco: aspire one
<jimpop> Amaranth, so i would say than that you don't know what you are talking about when it comes to AAOs ;-)
<maco> ah
<maco> our demo machine for the last show-ubuntu-off thing the loco did was a AAO with jaunty
<maco> worked fine
<Amaranth> jimpop: And I would say that you don't know what you are talking about when it comes to how much hackery we're willing to accept :P
<jimpop> Amaranth, I have a "real" laptop too... but the way forward is netbooks and Ubuntu *should* be supporting them
<Amaranth> jimpop: Putting jaunty's psb driver in karmic would require hacks in xorg as well to force those options on by default
<jimpop> not true
<Amaranth> And using EXA with MigrationHeuristic greedy basically disables 2D hardware acceleration
<jimpop> the xorg-psb driver just needs to be repackaged for karmic
<Amaranth> jimpop: No, there is more to it
<jimpop> Amaranth, you should spend more time building something up than tearing (something you admit you don't know) down.
<Amaranth> Because we don't want you to have to create an xorg.conf by hand
<BluesKaj> hmm do I detect a pi**ing contest here :)
<jimpop> BluesKaj, yep... between someone trying to get something working, and an Ubuntu member who is stonewalling
<Amaranth> jimpop: Your method is a hack
<jimpop> Amaranth, that is lies
<thiebaude> lol
<Amaranth> jimpop: That is obviously true
<om26er> what can be said about xorg intel driver compared to the one by intel itself on windows. is it 60%capable??
<jimpop> Amaranth, my method only involved using a Karmic PPA and 1 Jaunty deb
<Amaranth> jimpop: You're running a driver meant for 2.6.28 on 2.6.31 and changing xorg.conf options so it doesn't hit the part of the driver that fails with 2.6.31
<topyli> sounds like a hack to me :)
<jimpop> Amaranth, topyli, you can call it a hack,  I call it a config
<i_is_broke> sounds like work in progress to me..lol
<BluesKaj> jimpop, perhaps asking for help, instead of showing attitude and negative critique would get you somewhere
<jimpop> Amaranth, topyli, editing /etc/hosts is a hack to you?
<robin0800> Is EXA recommended for  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, as xorg is not using it
<Dai> BluesKaj: some people don't know any better
<topyli> jimpop, whut?
<jimpop> BluesKaj, there is no help to ask for.
<Dai> jimpop: no, using drivers for a different kernel is a hack.
<jimpop> BluesKaj, I have a solution that works, it's reported in a Bug, and it goes ignored. ;-)
<jimpop> Dai, so re-compile them
<jimpop> Brilliant!
<Dai> jimpop: i don't need to.  YOU are the one using jaunty drivers...
<jimpop> right, and they work
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...
 * Dai headdesks
<mac_v> lol
<jimpop> but Karmic AAO users shouldn't have to come to me to get drivers that work for their netbooks
<Dai> i wouldn't wish that on any user
<mac_v> !offtopic | jimpop
<ubottu> jimpop: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<thiebaude> haha
<jimpop> lol
<Dai> i'd rather send them to someone less belligerent.
<thiebaude> offtopic has been suspended.lol
<jimpop> push the people trying to improve the product (not just improve the release schedule) to offtopic
<mac_v> crap!
<i_is_broke> !crap
<maco> jimpop: whine to intel for dropping linux like a hot potato?
<Dai> you're not trying to improve anything, you're just complaining.  if you want to fix the driver, do so.  using drivers for another release is not improving *anything*
<jimpop> maco intel hasn't dropped it... that is just FUD you are repeating
<Amaranth> Now if we could find the guy that actually did real work to get psb working on karmic instead of just hacking it up...
<jimpop> Dai.. but if using drivers from another release can prove a point... then someone can take those Jaunty drivers and release them under Karmic
<thiebaude> jimpop: good point
<aorist> any known issues with /dev/video vanishing when upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Petengy> hi to all
<Petengy> I have a big problem, upgrading to Karmik my nvidia driver doesn't work anymore, I have to run ubuntu using vesa driver... do someone could help me ?
<Petengy> I cleaned (I suppose) my system from all old nvidia drivers
<thiebaude> Petengy: did you goto system-administration-hardware drivers?
<Petengy> yes
<Petengy> and I activated nvidia driver fomr here
<Petengy> from
<thiebaude> Petengy: did you do sudo nvidia-settings?
<Petengy> no
<VXxed> Hey guys, i'm back.
<thiebaude> and save X to configuration
<VXxed> Tablet is inally cold enough again.
<thiebaude> Petengy: set your resolution first
<MrKeuner> why wouldn't right click work while left click does?
<MrKeuner> no hardware problem
<maco> test w/ xev
<e3co> what is the issue with 9.10 start up time? On my system is seems significantly slower then 9.04
<mac_v> aorist: built-in webcam?
<e3co> by around 10 sec.
<Petengy> but nvidia settings doesn't start before to reboot the system (after activating nvidia drivers from hardware drivers) but boot stop in a black screen
<aorist> mac_v, yes, I see in dmesg that "uvcvideo" detected it but apparently failed to initialize it
<thiebaude> e3co: mine is
<mac_v> aorist: acer aspire laptop?
<MrKeuner> maco, I did it does not send anything
<e3co> thiebaude:  your is what?
<aorist> mac_v, no, dell m1530
<thiebaude> e3co: slower at boot than 9.04
<Petengy> in other worlds the only way to get inside ubuntu (for me) is to use vesa drivers
<aorist> mac_v, camera worked w/ 9.04
<maco> wow an unsupported mouse O_o
<e3co> Also pidgin notifications don't work on the notify panel applet
<thiebaude> Petengy: no
<Petengy> thiebaude: ?
<e3co> thiebaude:  so not just me, thats good
<mac_v> aorist: hmm, i'm not sure then :( ... acer has a problem with its webcam
<aorist> http://pastie.org/669029
<om26er> mac_v: web cam fps problem?
<MrKeuner> maco, http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=099
<Petengy> thiebaude: it's from this morning I'm trying to solve this issue
<MrKeuner> maco, it was working in jaunty
<mac_v> om26er , the webcam doesnt even start ;
<Petengy> thiebaude: I habe two black boxes under my eyes .... :)
<VXxed> Should I have files in /proc/acpi/fan and /proc/acpi/thermal_zone ?
<thiebaude> Petengy: did you have ubuntu search for the recommended drivers?
<Petengy> yes... when I choose the "recommened" drivers from "hardware drivers"
<thiebaude> Petengy: what happens?
<thiebaude> after that
<mac_v> om26er > what fps problem were you mentioning? bug# ?
<Petengy> thiebaude: it's seems ok, no error messages, but when I reboot the system, during the boot phase al became black
<Petengy> thiebaude: and stop
<Petengy> thiebaude: no messaseg only black screen
<Petengy> thiebaude: also in recovery mode
<thiebaude> Petengy: did you save your resolution settings as root?
<Petengy> thiebaude: I didn't change the resolution
<Petengy> thiebaude: I can do that ?
<Petengy> how
<thiebaude> Petengy: sudo nvidia-settings
<thiebaude> and then apply and then save to X configuration
<Petengy> thiebaude: I have not nvidia driver installed now... I must install them now ?
<thiebaude> yes
<Petengy> thiebaude: ok
<Petengy> thiebaude: ubuntu is downloading and installing driver (from "hardware drivers")
<thiebaude> Petengy: cool
<thiebaude> Petengy: we will get it working
<Petengy> thiebaude:I hope :)
<Petengy> thiebaude: now I must restart the system..... becasue sudo nvidia-settings doesn't work
<aorist> well that was interesting, fixed the webcam problem
<Petengy> thiebaude: but rebooting make me to the black screen
<aorist> rebooted on the old 26 kernel, then rebooted again back to 31
<aorist> now it works
<aorist> hardware must have been stuck in a strange state.
<thiebaude> Petengy: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thiebaude> in a terminal
<wild_oscar> hey, is something wrong with the services management in karmic? I was having a problem with nfs-kernel-server not starting at boot, and now I am seeing that postfix doesn't start either. I've posted about the nfs-kernel-server bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/455045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455045 in nfs-utils "nfs-kernel-server doesn't start automatically at startup" [Undecided,New]
<Petengy> thiebaude: done
<thiebaude> your in xorg.conf?
<thiebaude> Petengy:
<Petengy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Petengy> thiebaude: http://paste.ubuntu.com/301381/
<thiebaude> ok
<Petengy> thiebaude: :)
<assoguerozen_sx> 9.10 rc alternate cd cant install gnome, if u do terminal system installation
<thiebaude> Petengy: under Screen add "Default Device"  and save it
<Petengy> thiebaude: ok
<thiebaude> now, sudo nvidia-settings
<assoguerozen_sx> nautilus works well in xfce4?
<thiebaude> if your resolution is correct then save to X configuration
<assoguerozen_sx> or thunar is better?
<thiebaude> then your xorg.conf is then correct
<Petengy> thiebaude: sorry I'm not finding Screen
<VXxed> Should I have files in /proc/acpi/fan and /proc/acpi/thermal_zone ?
<thiebaude> under Section "Screen"
<Petengy> thiebaude: Under "screen" section I have to change "Device" to "Default device" instead "Configured Video Device" ?
<penguin42> VXxed: I do
<VXxed> Well shit...
<VXxed> Maybe THAT'S why my fans don't spin up?
<thiebaude> no add it under "Default Screen"
<thiebaude> add it
<arielCo> Hello everyone: I'm trying to install mplayer, but aptitude says both mplayer and mplayer-nogui are broken: "Depends: libdirectfb-1.0-0 which is a virtual package". The proposed solution is "doing nothing" >_>
<thiebaude> "Default Device"
<VXxed> Uhh...lol.  That's weird arielCo
<Petengy> thiebaude: I done but it doesn't work : http://paste.ubuntu.com/301385/
<thiebaude> Petengy: no,  Device           "Default Device"
<thiebaude> put that where you have Default Device
<Petengy> thiebaude: sorry ... ok done
<thiebaude> ok
<agruman> heya, in gnome-term some of the ctrl-key combos dont work, ex ctrl-], however when using xterm it works. Any suggestions to how i could fix this?
<thiebaude> can you paste the new one to me?
<arielCo> this is my current sources.list: http://pastebin.com/m266d7ea5
<Petengy> thiebaude: ok but "udo nvidia-settings" doesn't work, maybe I have to restart xgorg ?
<thiebaude> ok
<rapman> to arielCo: Download Ubuntu Tweak and you can enable mplayer repository from there.
<Kano> mplayer is outdated anyway then
<thiebaude> sudo nvidia-settings
<om26er> when i installed ubuntu 9.10 themes in google chrome were awesome but after a dist-upgrade they are very ugly and small
<om26er> i am talking about fonts
<om26er> not themes
<k5ehx> why would ubuntu have started up apt-get dist-upgrade all on its own? This is a recent RC upgrade.
<k5ehx> om26er: yeah, me too
<penguin42> om26er: Fonts look OK for me in chrome
<k5ehx> at least in firefox
<om26er> penguin42: open cdimage.ubuntu.com and see that font's are they alright? plz check
<evilaim_> Ok, this is getting unbarably frustrating
<evilaim_> when ever I reboot, all my compiz settings go back to default, my visual effects go back to none...
<k5ehx> AOL doesn't work on your new koala upgrade, evilaim_ ?  ;-P
<zoidfarb> hey, I'm running RC, I did a fresh install, but I preserved my old /home partition, and now I have a weird glitch: when I got to "files and folders" and try to open a folder, it tries to open with VLC instead of Nautilus. Any idea how to fix that? Where are preferred apps saved?
<evilaim_> This is really really really annoying
<Petengy> thiebaude: I'm trying adding Modes       Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" in my xcorg.conf... then I suppose I have to restart the system in order to make the graphics server able to "read" my enchantments ...
<zoidfarb> oh, sorry I'm running NBR RC
<penguin42> om26er: Yeh that's fine for me
<thiebaude> ok
<om26er> how can i reinstall the fon't engine
<om26er> penguin42: how to reinstall fon't engine
<Petengy> thiebaude: I hope to "see" you later ;). TnX in advance
<penguin42> om26er: I don't think there is an engine assuch; there are lots of things that can make it up
<k5ehx> evilaim_: maybe you are setting the compiz settings in an unexpected way?
<arielCo> rapman: I installed Tweak (cute, good for new users) - it complains about broken packages too.
<k5ehx> evilaim_: by which, I mean a way that compiz is OK with, but some other management system doesn't sync well with. Dunno much about compiz, though, sorry.
<om26er> courier new font looks so dim
 * thiebaude off to football for me
<Pilif12p> mzz: Are you having connection problems, or is it moznet itself?
<om26er> which package includes times enw roman
<om26er> times new roman
<om26er> and courier new
<k5ehx> om26er: xfonts-*dpi I think
 * penguin42 wonders what the point of chvt 63 is in the power saving code
<ripps> Is it possible to re-thumbnail a video file with totem-video-thumbnail if it fails the first time?
<robin0800> zoidfarb: install a usb stick open the computer and rightclick on stick select properties and the open with add open folder and make default
<evilaim> GAR!
<amgarchIn9> Hi, in Karmic with KMS, new Xorg, and Intel videodriver "xrandr" doesnt change resolution anymore. Whom to blame? What to test?
<penguin42> amgarchIn9: I'd probably look at whether the rest of xrandr is giving you sane outputs and also look in dmesg for any errors
<MrKeuner> My mouse's right click does not work after karmic update. Left click and middle click does work. how can I see what may be wrong with my mouse, mouse settings, or something else?
<assoguerozen_sx> guys what pkg manager is best for xfce4?
<tanath> ok, who screwed up xterm colours?
<tanath> my xterm bg was black, and now it's white. the xterm-color file still says default black though
<damnedyankee>  Hello.  I'm running the beta and Ubuntu is having a hard time finding my internet connection upon startup.  It takes a couple of restarts for it to get it.  Any suggestions, or should I just ride it out until Karmic gets out of beta?
<blueglasses> some of the apps appear and disappear so quickly, i cant regulate sound for them in sound control, how do I see all apps sound preferences?
<mfpb221> hi everyone, can anyone tell me why my live cd installation gets stuck after step 3 (looking for partitions)? right now i just have one big xp partition. thanks.
<amgarchIn9> penguin42: oops, today it behaves differently. They changed the names to LVDS1/VGA1. But  display is stil grabled, at least I could restore the old resolution.
<mmcji> i have the latest RC1 of ubuntu 9.10 installed on a Dell E5500 Latitude.  This laptop has Intel GMA 4500 video.  Laptop resolution if fine, but I am not able to adjust video resolution when connected to a larger widescreen LCD.  What can I do?
<ubuntuLover_> Hi ubuntu brothers! I installed 9.10 beta and all I get is a black screen on boot! I have tried lots of fixes from Ubuntu forums but no luck yet. Anyone willing to help me for lots of grtitude and a reasonable fee via paypal?
<penguin42> amgarchIn9: Yeh the VGA/VGA1 change happened early in Karmic
<damnedyankee> Hrm.  Lot of questions, but no answers.  Ominous.
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntuLover_:  it would be easier if you gave some more details.. like what video card.. and what all you 'tried'
<ioka> how to undo changes made by this command echo "chmod ugo+rwx" > /dev/sda2
<penguin42> ouch
<Dr_Willis_> err   you used a SUDO with that ioka ?
<ioka> I used root
<ioka> I was root
<damnedyankee> Oh dear
<ubuntuLover_> Sure, I have a nvidia geforce go 7600, I tried installing GRUB2 to the hard drive's MBR by chmoding into the disk via the live cd (which is actually on a USB pen and that I am using right now)
<Dr_Willis_> you just wiped out sda2,,,,,,
<penguin42> ioka: Is sda2 mounted and what filesystem?
<ioka> it was not mounted
<mmcji> I have not yet done Xorg -configure to generate a xorg.conf as laptop resolution is fine.  I just am not able to resolve the widescreen resolution issue on larger LCD displays.
<penguin42> ioka: What filesystem?
<penguin42> Dr_Willis_: Maybe - maybe recoverable
<ioka> fat32
<Dr_Willis_>  You just wrote the letters 'chmod ...'  to the start of sda2   Eww,,,
<Deihmos> how do you change the color depth ?
<Deihmos> can't find this any where
<phaidros> hi, karmic beta doesnt have a hal backend for cups anymore. how do I get my printer running then?
<Dr_Willis_> penguin42:  yea not sure how  tho,
<ioka> one guys said that this command will change the permission of the parition
<penguin42> ioka: If it's small I'd take a block level backup of the entire sda2 and then try fsck.vfat on it; you will need look to recover it
<Dr_Willis_> phaidros:  i just plugged in my printers and they worked....
<phaidros> Dr_Willis_: not here.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis_: Well with ext3 there are back ups of the superblocks - I doubt that's true on FAT, but I'm not even sure fat uses the first few bytes
<phaidros> Dr_Willis_: karmic beta doesnt have a hal backend for cups anymore
<phaidros> u read that?
<phaidros>  Unable to execute /usr/lib/cups/backend/hal: No such file or directory
<phaidros> until jaunty this was in hal-cups-utils.
<Deihmos> can't get flash installed. always ends up with an error
<maco> phaidros: karmic doesnt use hal
<scott_ino2> Deihmos, how are you trying to install it
<phaidros> maco, good point.
<phaidros> but, what does that mean to my printer?
<Deihmos> install missing plugins from firefox
<maco> its udev now
<phaidros> cups isnt accepting file:/dev/usblp0 as printer ..
<ubuntuLover_> Dr_Willis_: I know it's not a simple fix because even on my previous version of ubuntu I was only able to boot by installing grub on a usb pen
<ioka> I was lied and the partition is gone
<phaidros> maco: I expected it to be udev, but I have no clue about udev :)
<Lotto> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42350516A5D1117
<ioka> what else does that command do?
<scott_ino2> Deihmos, open up Synaptic and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ioka> one wiping the partitions?
<scott_ino2> it will install flash for you
<Dr_Willis_> it writes the raw data of those characters to the hard drive ioka
<phaidros> so, it was hard to get that hp lj5p running on a usb2serial adapter with hal, but how does one do it with udev?
<ioka> is the hard disk demaged?
<Dr_Willis_> ioka:  in theory its just that one partion's first few blocks gone.. but thats the boot record and  posibally the fat table..
<phaidros> the printer dialog is not finding the printer
<Deihmos> it says the installation or removal of a software package failed
<penguin42> Dr_Willis_: It was sda2 not sda
<Dr_Willis_> ioka:  not damaged.. but you may of erased an imoprntant part of the data
<Dr_Willis_> ioka:  using sda would of erased grub and perhaps everything.. :) sda2 = just that one parittion
<penguin42> phaidros: Eech you're running a printer on serial?
<phaidros> penguin42: printar *has* only serial :p
<ubuntuLover_> Dr_Willis_: (I can see you're busy but did you read this?) Sure, I have a nvidia geforce go 7600, I tried installing GRUB2 to the hard drive's MBR by chmoding into the disk via the live cd (which is actually on a USB pen and that I am using right now)
<ioka> I understand that the data of the partition is gone.Is that right?
<phaidros> I find that it is a regression if old hardware doesn't work anymoar .. :/
<penguin42> phaidros: Weird! I've seen parallel+serial I think, I can't remember a serial only except teletype
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntuLover_:  grub2 souldent be affecting the video card drivers,
<damnedyankee> OK, I guess I'll give the forums another shot.  Hang loose, y'all.
<phaidros> penguin42: oops. I believe I meant parallel ^^
<penguin42> phaidros: OK, that's not sick :-)
<Dr_Willis_> phaidros:  that makes more sence.. :)
<Acnaven1> Anyone have a shutdown problem in Ubuntu 9.10 RC? I mean it turns itself off my Ubuntu computer.
<ubuntuLover_> Dr_Willis_:Oh, how so?!
<Dr_Willis_> phaidros:  my parallel -> usb adaptor worked here for my laserjet6l :)
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntuLover_:  grub boots the system.. the nvidia drivers are used by X.. the 2 are not related.
<phaidros> Dr_Willis_: how do you add printers on such adapters?
<Deihmos> is there a system restore?
<phaidros> the printer dialog is not detecting the printer
<Dr_Willis_> phaidros:  i just plugged it in and went to the cups web config page.
<phaidros> hm
<Dr_Willis_> phaidros:  check dmesg output when ya plug it in to see if its even seen
<blueglasses> Deihmos, you can try recover, on startup, or else, allways backup
<Dr_Willis_> ioka:  it MIGHT be recoverable with some of the dos/filesystem tools.
<phaidros> Dr_Willis_: have to have it plugged in during boot iirc ..
<ioka> what tools?
<Deihmos> tried to install flash from website now the whole thing is messed up
<ubuntuLover_> Dr_Willis_:Ok but if the drivers are the issue wouldn't I at least see Grub? I don't see grub at all just a black screen
<amgarchIn9> does your Gnome/KDE handle resolution change properly? Try "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x768" or LVDS or VGA depending on your settings. Check possible names/modes with "xrandr" .
<phaidros> Dr_Willis_: k it is there: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x4348 pid 0x5584
<blueglasses> ioka the data on a partition is only gone if you erase that partition or if you format it
<aliendude5300> Hi, I need some help getting valgrind logs for gvfs-metadata since it starts itself, and I can't reproduce the problem by starting it manually, as I explained in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/459439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459439 in gvfs "Heavy Memory leak in gvfs-metadata" [Medium,Incomplete]
<phaidros> what do I do with that dmesg to get udev detecting this thing and doing it's job?
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntuLover_:  i dident see that part mentiuoned.. if grub has no menu.. then you got grub issues first to deal with..
<blueglasses> Deihmos, just apt-get remove
<Dr_Willis_> phaidros:  its showing its seen as usblp0: for starters so perhaps its just a config issue.
<Dr_Willis_> phaidros:  tried the cups web interface yet to add printers?
<phaidros> Dr_Willis_: yes, but further nothing happens. and the dialog doesn't see it ..
<phaidros> ah, the webif .. good point
<phaidros> :)
<ioka> echo "chmod ugo+rwx" > /dev/sda2
<ioka> what does echo do?
<blueglasses> Deihmos, you can also use uninstall on Synaptic
<ubuntuLover_> Dr_Willis_:I think the problem is deeper than that. I think I have MBR issues because I installed grub but it doesn't come up. But do I need grub to boot into a single OS install of 9.10 beta and no other OS?
<Ian_Corne> ioka: that doesn' tlook like a good idea
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntuLover_:  you need grub yes.
<ioka> no I am asking what does echo do?I already executed it
<phaidros> Dr_Willis_: well, webif shows generic printers (SCSI, CupsPDF, HP Printer & Fax)
<phaidros> I doubt it detected one ..
<ubuntuLover_> Dr_Willis_:Ok, how do I mae sure tht it's installed properly?
<penguin42> phaidros: Does it not have anything for local interfaces any more?
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, try starting again from live cd, and backup your data
<phaidros> penguin42: yes the 4 generic ones ..
<ubuntuLover_> Dr_Willis_:Does the live CD prompt me to install GRUB?
<penguin42> phaidros: So it has SCSI printers but not parallel? !!!
<blueglasses> ioka, man echo
<phaidros> penguin42: looks like ..
<penguin42> phaidros: Well I did see a SCSI printer once, about 15 years
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:Does the live CD prompt me to install GRUB?
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, no
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:How is re-installing going to help then?!
<StrangeCharm> i'm trying to install the karmic server rc. during the 'detect disks' stage, it prompts me whether to activate SATA RAID devices, but - either way - they are not visible in the partitioner. how can i make the disks attached to the SATA 'RAID' device on my mobo show up in the partitioner?
<phaidros> penguin42: I doubt it detected it, it is generic printers, because the modules are there (imho), coz it is asking for the complete connection line (which one never knows .. like ipp:// or http:// ..) so somehow useless :)
<blueglasses> it will show you working gnome system where you can do everything
<penguin42> phaidros: file://dev/lp ? or the like?
<ioka> well man echo does not answer .Anyway.
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:Oh I see you mean loading the live CD and not installing again from the live CD. I am using the live CD as we chat :)
<Ahadiel> ioka, "echo - display a line of text"
<Ahadiel> ioka, straight from echo's manpage
<phaidros> file:/dev/usblp0, choosing hp lj5p foomatic: when ading the thing finally it sez: 'cleint-error-not-possible) and in the logs: Returning IPP client-error-not-possible for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhost/printers/HP-LaserJet-5P) from localhost
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, you shouldnt, live cd works as root, you dont wanna be root on irc
<phaidros> but I didn'T add ipp://, I did file://
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:Erm... why not :-S
<penguin42> ioka: echo writes a line of text out - just try echo hello   at the command line, because you redirected it to /dev/sda2 you will have overwritten the first bit of the partition with the output of echo
<penguin42> phaidros: I'd try attaching the cups web interface
<Ahadiel> ubuntuLover_, So you want to reinstall grub using the livecd?
<Dr_Willis_> ipp is the method the cups server shares the printer perhaps.
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, because its a security issue
<penguin42> Dr_Willis_: Yeh it's a remote printing protocol
<ioka> thank you <penguin42>
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:I did that yesterday.
<xzased> hi. Im having a problem with cdemu. It starts fine and I installed kcdemu as frontend but when I try to mount an image it says "Errror: All virtual drives are in use". Im using kubuntu karmic rc. If someone knows how to fix this please let me know.
<Dr_Willis_> phaidros:  on some of my old printers i had ti install some ectra ppd packages,
<penguin42> Dr_Willis_: like lpd but infinitely more complex
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:And didn't fix the black screen issue
<Dr_Willis_> !info cdemu
<phaidros> Dr_Willis_: it wokred before with jaunty+hal ;)
<ubottu> Package cdemu does not exist in karmic
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, does your pc has a CD player?
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, does your machine boots from the live cd?
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:yep, it's a laptop but I'm running the Live CD from a USB pen
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:Yep, I am doing t s we chat :)
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, thats not a cd, it uses different methods to boot
<phaidros> penguin42: File device URIs have been disabled! To enable, see the FileDevice directive in "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf". (from webif) ^^
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, when you boot, what happens?
<phaidros> I'll dig into cups.conf then :)
<penguin42> phaidros: Grrr that's silly
<phaidros> ack
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:I see the initial testing memory and detecting devices screen
<TDJACR> I can't get sound on my MacBook Pro 5,3 and the directions on the wiki didn't help
<penguin42> phaidros:  Real men still use parallel
<jdahm> I've noticed that karmic still makes a funny pop/thunk sound when I change volume and there is nothing already playing.  Is there a way to turn this off, or switch the sound?
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:and afterwards only a black screen
<penguin42> phaidros: But still, it sounds like you have a bug there somewhere that needs reporting
<phaidros> penguin42: if the machine would have the parallel port ^^
<jdahm> This is probably a gnome or alsa issue
<jdahm> er pulseaudio
<phaidros> penguin42: at least a regression
<Amaranth> Wow, ioka seriously messed up his partition
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, did you try switching to prompt by doing CTRL+ALT+f1?
<Amaranth> The first few bytes are the start of the FAT table so the entire partition is just trash
<Amaranth> photorec can recover pictures from it but there is nothing else you can get off it
<BluesKaj> jdahm, could be your volume in alsa is cranked to the max, which isn't necessary , 70% is plenty to drive speakers to their max.
<penguin42> Amaranth: Well, it's an interesting way to screw a partition up :-)
<phaidros> I believe udev should trigger a script (hotplug?) which uses vendor Id and product Id to add that printer ..
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:no, hmm... would that work even before I see grub?!
<phaidros> anyone familiar with such things?
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, nope, on the blackscreen
<penguin42> phaidros: But I think in your case it should be noticing a parallel port and realising it can't do vendor id at that level?
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:but the black screen is before grub :-S
<phaidros> penguin42: it actually *is* detecting that there is a printer, otherwise /dev/usblp0 wouldn't get touched
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, as i recall it, live cd wont show grub, it will go directly to gdm (gnome login)
<evilaim> I can't get "Visual Effects" to stay on after I reboot.  They are on and compiz is all setup, I reboot, then it's all back to default.
<evilaim> any idears?
 * Cyberkilla|AFK will be back.
<phaidros> but neither can I use the device file nor does udev do it for me :(
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:wait you're missing some info
<penguin42> phaidros: Is it a perm problem on /dev/usblp0?
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, the blackscreen problem is your Xserver configuration
<phaidros> penguin42: tell me first how to add that printer on /dev/usblp0 to cups :)
<evilaim> Very very annoying
<guntbert> blueglasses: I only saw the last part - did you run an md5sum on the iso image?
<penguin42> phaidros: Let me see if I can nick a cups config off my machine with one :-)
<phaidros> yay :)
<guntbert> ubuntuLover_:  I only saw the last part - did you run an md5sum on the iso image?
<guntbert> blueglasses: soory
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:I installed 9.10 beta on the hard drive from the live CD, the installation went fine but uppon boot I only get a black screen, this is without the Live CD (which is running from a USB pen) in
<blueglasses> guntbert nope, I upgraded directly from 9.04 with upgrade manager, repositories work fine here :D
<guntbert> blueglasses: sorry, my question was meant for ubuntuLover_ :)
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, I see, i had that problem once
<penguin42> anyone got a pastebin that doesn't have annoying screwed ads?
<ubuntuLover_> guntbert:no I didn't
<phaidros> pastie.caboo.se ?
<penguin42> phaidros: Yeh! http://pastie.org/669106
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, on start, press ESC
<guntbert> ubuntuLover_: I'm not sure if it is important in this case - I thought you have trouble booting from the CD?
<phaidros> penguin42: thanx dude
<penguin42> phaidros: That's my /etc/cups/printers.conf on my box with a parallel samsung printer connected
<phaidros> penguin42: sure, but my printer is on /dev/usblp0 ..
<ubuntuLover_> guntbert:no, I have trouble booting from a fresh install of 9.10 beta :)
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, then you are in grub, wich asks what kernel version you should start, choose recover
<phaidros> I give it a try anyways
<penguin42> phaidros: Yeh but replace the /dev/lp1 with the /dev/usblp0
<phaidros> penguin42: ack
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:I tried pressing esc already, nothing happens!
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:I don't think it's finding grub and is failing silently
<SeySayux> Hi, does anybody know how I make grub not to display a menu?
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, what happens when you CTRL+ALT+F1?
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, dont do it on the live, do it on the installed system
<elvirolo> has anyone had any luck using xnee under ubuntu?
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:haven't tried, will do now... be back in a few mins
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, try acessing a console and reconfigure your X server
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, you do that with dpkg-reconfigure
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:wht's the command?
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:thanks :)
<ubuntuLover_> blueglasses:brb
<ioka> testdisk shows that the new partition  that has been created after echo "chmod ....." command
<blueglasses> ubuntuLover_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-(your version)
<ioka> if I delete the new parition will that fix the problem?
<blueglasses> ioka, if you delete a partition you lose all data on it
<phaidros> penguin42: hm, it show up in cups dialog, but as raw printer, no driver nothing
<ioka> no the data does not go away until it is formated
<penguin42> phaidros: So I suggest now going to the tool and editing the driver it will use
<ioka> so the data is still there
<webbb82> when i run update manager i get this
<webbb82> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<kandjar> where cna I find the explanation of the different package options to install?
<ioka> I just need to make it visible
<xrandr> most netgear pci wireless cards are supported, right?
<webbb82> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<webbb82> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<penguin42> ioka: No, your problem is the partition is there but the very start of the actual data is corrupt
<webbb82> any ideas why
<blueglasses> ioka, how can you see a partiotion you have erased?
<ioka> in test disk
<ioka> it shows two partitions
<ioka> the fist one is the right one
<ioka> the second one is bad
<phaidros> penguin42: nope, all greyed out, nothing to change except file:/dev/usblp0. and if I change it to something supid it get again: 'client-error-not-possible' and in the logs: Returning IPP client-error-not-possible for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhost/printers/HP2) from localhost
<jdahm> it seems like my volume control is controlling both pcm and master, is there a way to bind it to just master?
<blueglasses> ioka, you can safelly erase one and all its data goes with it
<kandjar> i mean: during the install process, you reach a page called "Software selection"; where can I fing details about the different options?
<phaidros> so why again is hal being kicked out??
<phaidros> it was hard to get that damn adapter running with hal, but seems impossible without o.O
<blueglasses> ioka, believe me its kind of hard to recover data from an erased partition, and... a partition is not a disk, its part of the disk
<timber> can someone tell me the location of the icon folder?
<blueglasses> ioka, you can divide the disk in many partitions, wich one is independent from the rest
<penguin42> phaidros: Not sure then, I'm not sure where the rest of the config comes from
<blueglasses> ioka, you can divide the disk in many partitions, each one is independent from the rest
<ioka> yes I know that
<phaidros> hm
<blueglasses> ioka, ok so what is your problem?
<Arelis> I've upgraded Ubuntu to Karmic Koala a week ago. How close in quality is it to the final release now?
<maco> Arelis: its release cndidate. youre practically thre
<penguin42> Arelis: There are still a few fixes but not many - when I updated today I got a chunk of updates that had happened in the last week
<blueglasses> ioka, if you dont want a partition or the data on it, just erase it and create a new one
<Pilif12p> Why wont it let me move a file?
<Arelis> maco: Okay. And what applications should I remove and install to get the default application list of Karmic Koala?
<Pilif12p> (Via terminal)
<phaidros> btw I am running karmic since june on my thinkpad. most of the time she was like a charme :)
<maco> !puregnome | Arelis
<ubottu> Arelis: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<maco> oh dang
<ioka> I want to unchange what that command did : echo "chmod ugo+rwx" > /dev/sda2
<blueglasses> timber, use locate icon
<maco> *shrug*
<timber> blueglasses: how can i use it?
<blueglasses> timber, or locate icons
<blueglasses> timber, open a console from applications acessories
<blueglasses> timber, and type locate icons
<penguin42> ioka: Did fsck.msdos do anything?
<timber> blueglasses: i got it, thanks
<blueglasses> timber, or simply use places-->search files; icons
<blueglasses> timber, you are welcome
<Pilif12p> nevermind
<Pilif12p> im an idiot
<Pilif12p> i had it cd'd ;D
<penguin42> timber: /usr/share/icons has many
<timber> blueglasses: is there a way to find specifically the folder icons? i wanna find these new icons that came in the /home folders
<penguin42> timber: /usr/share/pixmaps also has some
<timber> penguin42: thanks, i found it
<blueglasses> timber, try searching /home for icons
<_dr> hi, is there a way to change the user icon displayed by gdm?
<timber> blueglasses: already found, they are on /usr/share/icons like penguin42 said
<timber> blueglasses: thanks
<blueglasses> timber, you are welcome
<ioka> penguin42: is that a linux command  "fsck.msdos"
<penguin42> ioka: Yes
<ioka> I'll try
<timber> someone could tell me if is there a way to turn off the case sensitive in nautilus?
<penguin42> ioka: I think to be honest you have a low chance of getting any data on sda2 back
<timber> like is on terminal?
<mzz> err, what?
<mzz> are you talking about sort order or what?
<k5ehx> timber: in what sense?
<k5ehx> timber: if you wanted it changed in all ways you would need to use a case insensitive file system
<kandjar> is there a webpage which describes the different package options you have when you reach the "software selection" page during the ububtu install????
<timber> k5ehx: well, when i press CTRL+L i can type the location and is auto-completed when i press TAB, i wanna make as same occurs on terminal, with insensitive case
<timber> like this http://gaarai.com/2009/02/08/case-insensitive-tabbing-in-ubuntu-terminal/
<mzz> my terminal's quite case sensitive
<k5ehx> never heard of case insensitive tab completion
<mzz> I suspect to make ctrl+l do what you want you'd have to patch nautilus, but I could be wrong
<mzz> k5ehx: well, completion's programmable, so I'm not surprised you can hack it up to do this
<ripps> is it possible to run ubuntu and fedora side-by-side, sharing a /home?
<TDJACR> ripps: Yes
<TDJACR> ripps: But your configs can get messy
<Ian_Corne> unless you use kde fedora :p
<xrandr> 4 days till 9.10 becomes a stable release distro, right?
<TDJACR> xrandr: Yes
<Ian_Corne> yes
<zash> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<zash> meh
<xrandr> !seen ubottu
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<timber> !case
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about case
<timber> !sensitive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sensitive
<xrandr> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<k5ehx> timber: the search in nautilus is already case insensitive
<zash> !out
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about out
<k5ehx> timber: use Ctrl+F
<ripps> The reason I'm interested is because it seems the bulkt of ati driver work is done in fedora, and it might be easier to file and fix bugs upstream from there.
<timber> k5ehx: did you type CTRL+L? i want that insensitive
<timber> k5ehx: the CTRL+F isn't useful for me
<ioka> there is a record of the old partition on the disk.would that be of any use?
<Amaranth> ioka: You have a backup of the FAT table?
<ioka> maybe
<Amaranth> Without that the most you can hope for is for photorec to gets any photos you had
<Amaranth> ioka: The backup has to exactly match the state of the disk before you trashed it
<ioka> testdisk finds two identical partitions
<Amaranth> ioka: you're more likely to have a backup of the data
<zash> why isn't there something like sudoedit for gksudo?
<jdahm> why is the vpn greyed out like I can't add a connection?
<Ahadiel> zash, gksudo gedit?
<zash> Ahadiel: but that runns the editor as root
<Ahadiel> zash, Isn't that what you wanted?
<Ahadiel> zash, oh, I understand.
<cowgarden> should I keep or overwrite my menu.lst on the update to karmic?
<zash> Ahadiel: sudoedit copies the file to tmp, launches $VISUAL /tmp/thatfile then copies it back
<cowgarden> I forgott
<ioka> test disk sees most of the files
<Ahadiel> zash, yeah sorry, I didn't realize sudoredit actually existed.
<Kano> why are ntfs drives not shown to mount?
<Ahadiel> zash, You could probably put something together fairly easily that does that.
<Kano> hmm maybe because of iso-scan
<cowgarden> menu.lst should just work, shouldn't it? I mean I keep grub1 anyway, right?
<cowgarden> and if it worked it will keep working
<zash> Ahadiel: yep, gksudo cp $1 /tmp; $
<cowgarden> or is the new kernel to be referenced there?
<zash> Ahadiel: $EDITOR $tmpfile; gksudo cp tmp origfile
<Ahadiel> zash, So why did you ask if there was something like it then?
<zash> Ahadiel: because it annoys me that lots of how-tos has gksudo gedit somefile
<ioka> Amaranth: is photorec from cgsecurity the tool you 've mentioned?
<zash> VISUAL=gedit sudoedit /path/to/file works too
<Amaranth> ioka: Yeah, that should at least get pictures back
<ioka> is photorec a tool only for backing files?
<ioka> I'm using testdisk at the moment
<ubuntuLover> blueglasses:still around?
<ubuntuLover> is anyone able to help me fix my boot problem?
<ubuntuLover> anyone here?!
<BluesKaj> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ubuntuLover> is anyone able to help me fix my boot problem? please :-/
<TDJACR> !mac
<dmatt> just explain problem
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubuntuLover> dmatt: installed 9.10 beta from live CD (running from USB pen) and all I get is a black screen with blinking cursor, no text
<dmatt> what partition did you chose to install grub?
<ubuntuLover> erm... I can't recall being asked to choose a partitiont o install grub!
<dmatt> do you have some toher system installed?
<ioka> what kind of partition does usually fdisk create? fat32 lba or fat32?
<mbt> Has anyone ran into this bug on Karmic:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/460153
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460153 in mountall "mountall on karmic server install fails" [Undecided,New]
<igama> dmatt, its installed in the MBR
<BUGabundo> ola igama
<mzz> ioka: neither
<ubuntuLover> dmatt:no other OS, I had ubuntu on the laptop but installed over it
<ioka> how come neither?
<mzz> ioka: you're probably thinking of the id byte written to the partition table, which defaults to 83 ("linux"). But linux itself usually ignores that byte.
<mzz> ioka: what did you do again, overwrite the partition table, right?
<ioka> not again
<dmatt> do you have more partitions or only one?
<mzz> ioka: I meant can you say it again, not did you do it twice :)
<ioka> no
<igama> dmatt, more, about 4 partitions
<mzz> ioka: if you originally had exactly one partition chances are just recreating the partition table will work
<mzz> ioka: ah, that's harder
<ubuntuLover> dmatt:no other partitions, no... only the ones that the LIve CD created for the new install
<mzz> there are utilities that guess the partition table but I have no experience with them
<ioka> well test disk fist shows 2 fat32 partitions all with the same characteristics size start end sector
<ioka> then
<mzz> ioka: if you have the space for it: copy the entire drive over so you can try your repairs on a copy
<dmatt> igama, ubuntuLover, you have the same problem?
<ioka> when I do deeper search it shows only one fat32 partition
<ioka> I guess I should try to write the patition table after the deeper search
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, igama, do we :) ?
<dmatt> it seems you both answer my questions :)
<ioka> I shows some weird stuff I do not understand.It shows two ntsf partitions and I have only one.I shows the type of all partitions to be deleted.
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, yep I didn't know who you were directing them at :)
<guntbert> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<igama> dmatt, what problem?
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: I sugest you boot again from livecd and mount disc to check if there is proper instalation
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, done that, yes it is there
<ioka> so fat32 and fat32 lba could not be the problem.Is is possible after executing echo "chmod ugo+rwx" /dev/sda3 the fat partition has been changed from fat32 to fat32 lba?
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: did you try to reinstal grub2 ?
<ioka> and that to be the problem?
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, yes I did
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, still no change
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, I used Live CD to mount the hard drive adn chroot to teh hardrive
<ubuntuLover> and installed grub2 that way
<dmatt> like they advise in http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide ?
<ioka> I get an invalid fat boot sector in the partition table
<ioka> could that be because of grub loader?
<mzz> ioka: you overwrote the boot sector
<ioka> no
<mzz> I'm not sure how much else you overwrote, but I'm pretty sure you overwrote the boot sector
<ioka> this is what testdisk shows
<ioka> I can boot
 * mzz rephrases
<mzz> I'm pretty sure you overwrote the boot sector on that drive, so if that's your boot drive I'm surprised you can still boot
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, it was from another wbsite but the steps were precisely the same :)
<dmatt> ubuntulover: if nothing helps, i would install grub1 from older ubuntuCD
<dupondje> somebody can help me fixing GRUB2 and Dmraid ?
<dupondje> seems there is a 'dmraid_nvidia' module
<dupondje> but how to use it?
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, should I install 9.04 instead?
<kbmaniac> I have update manager check for updates daily, download in background but there is no notification on the taskbar when there are updates, how  do I turn that on ?
<dmatt> no, just grub1 from 9.04 disc
<ioka> guys test disk show that the fat boot sector is bad.then it says that the backup boot fat sector is OK.Should I rebuild the FAT boot sector?
<penguin42> ioka: If it can do that then it sounds like the right thing
<ioka> ok.I'll dump the both sectors just in case.
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: you think there is problem in grub or it never gets to it (some hdd action before?)
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, never gets to it
<ioka> would you please tell me why I have a FAT boot sector since fat partition is not a bootable, never was, I use grub2 and I have still windows laoder intact.
<ubuntuLover> no hdd action at all
<dmatt> did you try press shift to get to grub menu?
<penguin42> ioka: I don't know the structure of FAT well, but I think the first sector is also the sector where the bootloader normally lives (or is that the 2nd one - hmm)
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, no, I'll try now
<ioka> so since I can boot.I do not know if I should mess up with the FAT boot loader even if it is bad.
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, shift does nothing
<rosco> After installing 9.10, my /proc/partitions doesn't list my raid partitions anymore, only the disks. The partitions are still visible in fdisk -l. Does it has something to do with mdraid ? I'd prefer to stick to mdadm as I know it already. But it's useless if the kernel doesn't show the partitions in /proc/partitions
<ioka> Does anyone know what repair MFT in NTFS partition mean?
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: did you actually check with partition editor partitioning of hdd?
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, no, only saw it with fdisk -l
<ioka> after repairing the FAT boot loader now I see only one fat partition as I should.
<ioka> I'm rebooting to see if there are any differences.
<Armageddon> I have a problem that I've had since Jaunty, Ubuntu does not shutdown, -h restarts, the problem is probably Ubuntu not finding the suitable power off button, can anyone help ?
<mzz> Armageddon: iirc there's a kernel commandline param worth playing with, sec
<MrMonkeyMan> If I install the RC will I have to do anything special when the release version comes out?
<Armageddon> MrMonkeyMan, no it will update to that
<ioka> no need to reboot.
<ioka> :)
<ioka> after fixing the boot FAT loader sector everything is fine
<penguin42> ioka: What did you use to do the repair?
<ioka> I can see all the data
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: give it a try just to be sure you have only one partition
<ioka> Cristophe GRENIER is a genius .Got bless him
<ioka> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<MrMonkeyMan> Armageddon: so the RC is using the same apt sources as the full release?
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, ok
<domjohnson> Hello
<ubuntuLover> brb
<domjohnson> How come the latest daily build of Ubuntu Studio is from 20th October?
<Armageddon> MrMonkeyMan, yes
<arand> MrMonkeyMan: yes. For more karmic support, #ubuntu+1
<arand> domjohnson: dailys apprently stop at RC time..
<domjohnson> ohhh
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> Thanks :)
<domjohnson> When is the final release? Is it the 28th?
<Cyberkilla|AFK> 29th
<Cyberkilla|AFK> afaik
<almoxarife> who has alsa as the default sound and has the volume/sound applet working?
<Armageddon> does anyone have a toshiba laptop with bluetooth and shutdown problems ?
<mzz> Armageddon: bah, can't find it
<Armageddon> mzz, I've had those 2 problems since jaunty, shutdown and bluetooth
<kbmaniac> hi, how do I get the 'update notifier' to pop up a message when there are updates ?
<mzz> kbmaniac: iirc it does that by default
<Armageddon> kbmaniac: it is set in Software sources
<almoxarife> Armageddon: I think the shut down issue is a bug in all of karmic?
<Armageddon> almoxarife: I've had it since jaunty
<mzz> almoxarife: karmic shuts down just fine on this acer laptop
<Armageddon> I know the problem is the push button not being recognized that's for sure
<mzz> Armageddon: err, no
<makc_> йа
<mzz> Armageddon: the push button is an input device. You don't need it to turn the system off
<Armageddon> mzz, what do you think the problem is ?
<kbmaniac> well, nothing pops up on 2 x 9.10 installs, I have update dailey, download in background
<Armageddon> mzz: well it's what I'm using at the moment to turn it off
<mzz> Armageddon: some kind of apm/acpi issue most likely
<mzz> Armageddon: in the "hold it down for 5 seconds" way, right?
<antibody> quick question ubuntu 9.10 still doesn't have a easy fingerprint login solution right? You still have to fiddle with pam.d files? I don't like the auth with pam you can't type the password until you do fingerprint, so I always have to pass my finger. anyone has a kewl howto?
<Armageddon> oh acpi is not recognized for some reason
<Armageddon> mzz: yea after -H shutdown
<maco> kbmaniac: turn off automatic updates?
<kbmaniac> they are on at the moment
<mzz> Armageddon: usually hold it down for 5 seconds bypasses the os, and briefly pressing that button is seen as an input event by linux
<penguin42> antibody: Don't know, but the login screen has changed quite a bit so it might have changed
<Armageddon> mzz: yea that is recognized but what's wrong with acpi ?
<kbmaniac> sorry I mean check for updates is daily
<mzz> Armageddon: I don't know. If it's an old laptop it may simply not have (working) acpi
<mzz> Armageddon: it'd have to be a pretty old laptop for that though. Bios upgrades may help. And there are some kernel commandline quirks, but the ones I'm finding are for reboot, not poweroff.
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, I checked with gparted and the hdd has two partitions one Ext4 with 9.10 beta and a small swap partition
<meanburrito920_> I've noticed that ever since I upgraded to karmic my battery notifier has been all wonky, giving me incorrect % charges and remaining time. What changes were made to it that might have caused this, and can I resolve them?
<Armageddon> mzz: very new one
<meanburrito920_> It worked fine under jaunty
<arand> It's always possibe do downgrade gdm, maybe the olde howtos might still be applicable then: http://pitris.info/ubuntu
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, as I said these are the standard installation partitions
<Armageddon> mzz: Toshiba A300D-17G release probably 10months ago
<arand> ^< antibody:
<mzz> meanburrito920_: I didn't upgrade, but suspect it lost its history. Is it still wonky after a few charge cycles (with ubuntu running)?
<almoxarife> alsa anyone? alsa gurus?
<meanburrito920_> mzz: i installed the rc on friday and it's still acting strange
<mzz> Armageddon: shrug, check dmesg for clues, check for bios upgrades, google for others with similar hardware and the same problem
<Armageddon> mzz: can you help me file a bug report ?
<antibody> yes arand?
<Armageddon> mzz: I did, it is recognized there
<mzz> Armageddon: ask #ubuntu-bugs for help with bug reports, iirc
<meanburrito920_> mzz: i haven't fully discharged it though. only til what it claimed was 40%
<Armageddon> mzz: thanks
<meanburrito920_> but i don't think that was accurate
<rosco> Is there a way to disable fakeraid in ubuntu ?
<arand> antibody: It's always possibe do downgrade gdm, maybe the olde howtos might still be applicable then: http://pitris.info/ubuntu
<mzz> meanburrito920_: what's inaccurate? time remaining numbers may improve over time (see the charge/discharge accuracy graphs available through "power history")
<antibody> ok but there's no easy way to do it right?
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: in past when I had such problem I tried to ALT-CTRL-F1 and it helped the boot to progres... but it was after grub
<antibody> (not that I can't do it lol. Just don't have the mood)
<antibody> I did it with pam module
<meanburrito920_> mzz: it jumps from telling me i have 5h10m at 93% to 1h40m at 50% back to 3h20m at 72%
<almoxarife> I seem to have lucked out, I have one issue with karmic and its due to my wanting to run alsa as default, otherwise its running great, unless something is not working and I don't see it
<antibody> but but the "sufficient" "required" don't give enough options
<ubuntuLover> yeah someone else suggested that earlier in this channel I tried it and it didn't work when I came back he was gone... blueglasses was his/her name :(
<meanburrito920_> mzz: that seems broken :)
<mzz> meanburrito920_: that's the kind of thing I suspect might improve as it "learns" how the battery behaves (you probably lost that history when you upgraded because of the devicekit-power introduction)
<mzz> meanburrito920_: I don't know how jumpy those numbers are supposed to be after it has gained a bit of history
<meanburrito920_> mzz: ok. where is the battery history normally stored? as a file?
<mzz> meanburrito920_: (they do jump around here too, but afaict that's intentional, with time remaining dropping if I do something power-hungry)
<mzz> meanburrito920_: below /var/lib/DeviceKit-power/ in karmic afaict
<mzz> meanburrito920_: at least I'm assuming gnome-power-manager is actually using that data instead of duplicating it
<meanburrito920_> mzz: i did a fresh install so I probably wiped it
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: if you did grub2 reinstlation correctly, I would really go for grub1 install from older liveCD
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: might be some crazy incompatibility with your HW or setting in bios or something
<ubuntuLover> yeah it sounds liek some non regular problem
<Petengy> hi to all
<Petengy> after 12 hours of hard work I wasn't able to activate the nvidia drivers on my karmik (installed yesterday) ... someone else had the same problems with nvidia ?
<tag_> I can't seem to get fglrx to work in karmic, and it deems my system inoperable outside of booting in recovery mode.
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, did I tell you that with the previous version of ubuntu in the same computer could not boot either? I only made it boot by installing grub on a USB pen which pointed to the hdd
<mzz> tag_: are you sure you need it? Unless you have a pretty recent card you want the open drivers currently
<tag_> I told these people to get me a machine with an nvidia card, damnit.
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: lol
<tag_> It's a pretty recent card (first introduced 2 years ago, IIRC, but the machine is less than a month out of the factory)
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, yeah I know... it's sad lol
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: did some bootmanager work in past on this computer?
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: at least you can do the trick with usb again
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, yes it did I think with one of Ubuntu 6.xx versions... but sometime between Ubuntu upgrades it stopped working
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, I'm considering getting a new hardrive
<mzz> if that helps your system (bios) is pretty weird
<almoxarife> http://suspend.sourceforge.net/ <-- I managed to get a laptop to suspend/hibernate with the linked package, its not as sexy but it worked for me
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: what about low level format of the disk... then create partitions again
<ubuntuLover> oh there's something worth trying... can I do that with gparted?
<dmatt> i think you can do it from bios or from special tool from HDD manufacturer
<mzz> what?
<Cyberkilla|AFK> ጂጷ
<mzz> what was the actual problem again? a low-level format rarely helps
<jbuncher> what exactly is a low-level format?
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, ok how do I find out the harddrive manufacturer?
<mzz> if you can boot off a livecd and chroot in successfully this really does not sound like the kind of issue a low-level format would help with
<dmatt> mzz: ubuntuLover hdd is not booting since some 6.x ubuntu
<cov> is nobody else testing karmic on a university wpa2 wireless network? networkmanager regressed to not accept pkcs12 in jaunty and now won't connect using even pem certificates in karmic. It also seems like every single bug filed on the topic gets completely ignored. What gives?
<ubuntuLover> mzz, what do you suggest if not low level format?
<dmatt> ubuntuLover sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda
<jbuncher> cov :  I haven't used wpa2, but wpa enterprise with a certificate. NM will connect, though I have to re-enter all of the settings each time (due to a bug in how nm is trying to recall the password, which has supposedly been fixed but not released yet)
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, what will that do? make it explode for good? lol
<dmatt> ubuntuLover -i stands for information
<cov> jbuncher: yeah I enter all the information and the connect button stays gray.
<xrandr> ok, i rebooted, and seem to have lost sound.
 * xrandr cries
<mzz> ubuntuLover: for starters I'd boot off a livecd and attempt to install grub 1
<jbuncher> cov :  what fields do you enter, and what do you put in those fields (I don't need the username and password, obviously)
<mzz> ubuntuLover: also doublecheck bios settings for sanity (make sure it's booting the right drive)
<ubuntuLover> mzz, trust me I've checked bios dozens of times
<dmatt> mzz, I gave the same advice (install grub1), but grub1 does not work from 6.x release with that disc
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, terminal says no such file or directory
<mzz> ubuntuLover: I've once fixed some pretty weird boot failures by resetting my bios settings to default and reconstructing them (probably because I didn't reset them after a bios upgrade)
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, did you mean /dev/sda1?
<dmatt> just sda
<mzz> ubuntuLover: especially on older hardware it's possible grub will only work if it's near the front of the drive, in which case reinstalling with a separate /boot at the front of the drive may help
<ubuntuLover> mzz, I don't thinks it's a bios issue because it stopped working bettwen usuntu upgrades at some point back in the time of Ubuntu 6.xx... I've never upgraded the BIOS
<mzz> ubuntuLover: if it's an lba-related issue it's possible it happened to work in 6.06 because your kernel and grub happened to end up near the front of the drive
<ubuntuLover> mzz, ok so should I cheat a /boot partition for Grub?
<mzz> ubuntuLover: if that's it it *should* fail with a comprehensive error message, but I don't remember if it always actually does
<mzz> ubuntuLover: imho it's worth trying, but it tends to be painful to add a partition near the front of the drive if you've already installed.
<ubuntuLover> mzz, true
<ubuntuLover> I don't mind reinstalling though since I have no data in it
<jbuncher> cov :  How exactly do you tell network manager to connect to your university network?
<ubuntuLover> it's a fresh install already
<mzz> ubuntuLover: and you *are* installing grub to the mbr, right?
<Petengy> after 12 hours of hard work I wasn't able to activate the nvidia drivers on my karmik (installed yesterday) ... someone else had the same problems with nvidia driver?
<ubuntuLover> mzz, that's right
<ubuntuLover> mzz, is there any way of checking that grub was actually installed properly?
<mzz> ubuntuLover: if it's installed properly it'll boot :P
<ubuntuLover> LOL
<dmatt> lol
<jbuncher> Petengy, nope, but I have a pretty old card (6800 GTX) and just used the 185 package in the repositories.  Works like a charm.
<mzz> ubuntuLover: also try "sudo file -s /dev/sda" (assuming sda is the drive we're talking about)
<ubuntuLover> I meant if grub is in the MBR but for some obscure reason the bios can't find it
<ubuntuLover> yes sda is the drive
<jbuncher> mzz ubuntuLover :  well, it will boot up to grub at least :P
<Petengy> jbuncher: u are lucky ... me no ... :(
<mzz> ubuntuLover: if grub's there "file" should tell you about it
<jbuncher> Petengy, did you try installing from the repositories?  what kinds of issues are you getting?
<ubuntuLover> erm.. mzz...
<Petengy> jbuncher: I installed from "hardware drivers" and the issue is a totally black screen during boot
<ubuntuLover> it came up with a bunch of... erm...
<jbuncher> Petengy, does it work after boot?
<mzz> ubuntuLover: pastebin away if you can't parse the output
<ubuntuLover> mzz, the command returned a lot of info but nothing about grub
<mzz> that's not right
<mzz> pastebin?
<Petengy> jbuncher: no only a black screen, nothing else, both in normal and recovery modes
<ubuntuLover> mzz, I can't paste it I'm on a seperate computer (mac)
<bjsnider> Petengy, which graphics card
<ubuntuLover> mzz, what should I be looking for?
<dmatt> ubuntuLover, this is how beginning of mine looks: /dev/sda: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x7, active, starthead 1, startsector 63, 61432497 sectors; partition 2:
<jbuncher> Petengy, does alt+F1 get you to a terminal you can see?
<ubuntuLover> yeah somwhat similar to mine
<mzz> ubuntuLover: I lied, looks like karmic's version of "file" doesn't know about grub 2
<Petengy> jbuncher: no
<dmatt> mzz, i actually run it on jaunty with grub1
<ubuntuLover> mzz, phew, I was starting to feel confused :)
<mzz> ubuntuLover: if grub 1 is installed it should say "GRand Unified Bootloader" after "x86 boot sector"
<Petengy> jbuncher: video cards two g7500 sli
<mzz> dmatt: what, jaunty's "file" doesn't detect grub either?
<mzz> bah, sec
<ubuntuLover> mzz, nope it doesn't say any of that
<dmatt> mzz, nope
<Petengy> jbuncher: if I rember
<jbuncher> Petengy, is this a fresh karmic install or did you upgrade from jaunty?
<ubuntuLover> mzz, is there any other way of checking if grub 2 is there?
<Petengy> jbuncher: I upgraded from jaunty
<yermandu> grep: /proc/asound/card*/*codec*/*: No such file or directory 0.o
<mzz> ubuntuLover: attempting to boot would still be the obvious one (other than making sure "grub-install /dev/sda" didn't error out)
<Petengy> jbuncher: to understand : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244488&page=2
<jbuncher> Petengy, ok, so you should still have grub 1/legacy installed (unless you manually upgraded to grub 2).  Have you tried editing hte boot line and deleting "quiet" and "splash"?
<tag_> Oh wow, this has an integrated graphics module, maybe I should just rock the intel
<mzz> dmatt: weird, works for me if I feed the start of a drive with grub 1 on it to karmic's "file"
<Petengy> jbuncher: ....no.....
<dtchen> yermandu: that path is only valid for AC'97 codecs
<ubuntuLover> mzz, grub-install might have errored a little bit (insert embarrased emoticon here)
<mzz> "a little bit"?
<dtchen> yermandu: if you have HDA, it's just /proc/asound/card*/*codec*
<mzz> ubuntuLover: pastebin output?
<ubuntuLover> mzz, will have to try again...
<ubuntuLover> can you wait a couple of mins?
<yermandu> k dtchen
<jbuncher> Petengy, wait, so the link you gave, did that solve your issue?
<Petengy> jbuncher: no, not for me and not for ather users in that forum, I think I have to wait for some bug fixes from canonical
<dtchen> yermandu: also, neither Debian nor Ubuntu ship alsaconf now.
<bjsnider> sli has to be specified in the xorg.conf file
<Petengy> jbuncher: if I understand there some bugs with kernel......
<darrend> hi - I'm getting very choppy graphics in bzflag with nvidia.  Any known issues with those?
<yermandu> i can not find alsa conf dtchen , i try m-a i-a dtchen
<ubuntuLover> mzz, I'm following these instructions
<dmatt> mzz, maybe only karmic file handle it??
<ubuntuLover> http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<mzz> dmatt: possible. Oh wait, I actually have a jaunty chroot. Sec.
<ubuntuLover> mzz, stuck on step 6 of instructions on link above with error
<dtchen> yermandu: right. As I stated, neither Debian nor Ubuntu ship alsaconf.
<ubuntuLover> mzz, /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 236: cannot create /boot/grub/grub/cfg.new: directory non eexistent
<dtchen> yermandu: It has been gone from Ubuntu since Breezy; Debian testing no longer ships it.
<mzz> ubuntuLover: that sounds like you typoed "grub/cfg" where it should be "grub.cfg"
<ubuntuLover> mzz, *slaps right hand*
<ubuntuLover> mzz, ok now with fixed command I get cannot find list of partitions
<cov> jbuncher: I fill out all the fields with paths to the PEM certificates, CA certificate, etc.
<mzz> ubuntuLover: pastebin the output
<mzz> (commandline + output)
<jbuncher> cov : what kind of authentication?
<ubuntuLover> can't, I'm irc-ing from another puter (mac)
<cov> WPA enterprise TLS
<ubuntuLover> but will type it
<ubuntuLover> Generating grub.cfg
<cov> (WPA2)
<ubuntuLover> found linux image: ...
<ubuntuLover> found initrd image: ...
<ubuntuLover> found memtest86+ image: ...
<mzz> ubuntuLover: assuming the ubuntu system has network access: apt-get install pastebinit on it
<jbuncher> Petengy, looks like it was a bug in the c library:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Fix released]
<cov> jbuncher: http://www.vtluug.org/wiki/index.php?title=VT_Wireless#Connecting_by_NetworkManager
<cov> jbuncher: http://www.vtluug.org/wiki/index.php?title=Image:Nm_vt_wireless_options.png
<ubuntuLover> mzz, what will that do?
<cov> those are the instructions for jaunty but the info is all the same
<mzz> ubuntuLover: allow you to pastebin stuff there, for example by appending "2>&1 | pastebinit" to that command you just ran
<mzz> dmatt: and just confirmed that "file" in jaunty does not detect grub
<dmatt> mzz: yop
 * mzz hugs schroot + lvm-snapshot
<ubuntuLover> mzz, what's pastebinit?!
<mzz> ubuntuLover: a script that can pastebin (as long as it has network access) without needing a browser
<jbuncher> cov :hmm, ok.  I don't use the user certificates and private keys, so I'm not sure if I'm setting those correctly, but my connect button also remains grayed out.  Hopefully the recent fixes will deal with this issue as well.
<Byron> I have a desktop that randomly disconnects from the network if the desktop doesn't freeze first. How can I check for the cause of this issue? Been happening with the last 2-3 releases.
<ubuntuLover> mzz, I'll connect using xchat on the machine I'm trying to fix so I can paste the stuff here
<ubuntuLover> brb
<mzz> nooo
<mzz> ubuntuLover: paste*bin*
<mzz> use a browser if you prefer, but don't paste straight into this channel
<dmatt> mzz, you showing quite some tricks here
<aguitel> i have some slow boot up problem with it
<dmatt> ubuntuLover, pastebin will produce short http address, where output of your command will be shown
<artnie> ubuntuLover: that's why people will be able to read output of your command in the internet .. without flooding this chanel ..
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, this is ubuntuLover
<ubuntuLover2> from ubuntu machine
<aguitel> when my system boot appears "grub loading " and 30 sec later the grub image ,is this is ok ?
<SpacePigeon> Hi
<SpacePigeon> I finally got this installed
<ubuntuLover2> dmatt, I still don't understand the importance of pastebin!
<SpacePigeon> Which drivers should I download for my nvidia card?
<SpacePigeon> nvidia-??
<mauri> i need a program with gui in order to sy 2 foldersncronize
<BluesKaj> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<dodddummy> is it a known issue that sometimes windows don't switch when you click on them in the taskbar?
<ubuntuLover2> root@ubuntu:/# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubuntuLover2> Generating grub.cfg ...
<ubuntuLover2> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic
<ubuntuLover2> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-11-generic
<ubuntuLover2> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<ubuntuLover2> grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory
<ubuntuLover2> Cannot find list of partitions!
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: in case yo're not joking, try to imagine pasting here the whole dmesg
<ubuntuLover2> done
<ubuntuLover2> root@ubuntu:/#
<dodddummy> ubuntuLover2, there are 400+ in hear now.  imagine if everyone pasted like that.
<ubuntuLover2> dmatt, oops! I wasn't, I'm just running out of time for tonight
<ubuntuLover2> and spending time understading what pastebin is will mean I'll have to start from scratch tomorrow tryinn to fix this nightmare :(
<dodddummy> ubuntuLover2, posting like that is likely to add to the time you get help.  at least it would in most channels
<BluesKaj> ubuntuLover2, update-grub after you run grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubuntuLover2> BluesKaj, even despite the error?!
<SpacePigeon> BluesKaj, that page is very deprecated
<SpacePigeon> BluesKaj, I just don't know if to use the Hardware Drivers package or just run a $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-*
<dmatt> mzz, is there a way to run pastebinit and at the same time see output in console?
<BluesKaj> that's why you have the error, if you keep repeating the command
<k5ehx> dmatt: use tee?
<ubuntuLover2> dodddummy, dmatt, mzz, I'm really sorry for pasting here, I'm just running out of time, been trying to fix this for hours and getting late now...
<BluesKaj> SpacePigeon, ok, what nvidia card,then look for it by typing the card name in a package manager and choose properties on the various drivers listed to find which driver your card needs
<yermandu> my sound start mute
<dmatt> ubuntuLover2: now everybody wants to see some success in your case, just finish it :)
<ubuntuLover2> dmatt, tell that to my very patient neglected girlfriend lol ;)
<mzz> dmatt: the output's a bit ugly, but perhaps "echo 'hello tee' | tee >(pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com)"
<Strogg_> hello, last update ask for removal of "menu" package, is it replaced ?
<SpacePigeon> BluesKaj, well, now my card appeared in hardware drivers. Should I use that package?
<mzz> dmatt: it's a bit messy because you need to see the output from pastebinit itself too, to know what url you got
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: "mount -t proc proc /proc" and try again
<bjsnider> Spaceman, yes you should
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, try again from where?
<BluesKaj> SpacePigeon,if your card is listed then that driver is the one to use
<dodddummy> ubuntuLover2, doesn't bother me.  just trying to pass on experience gained since early irc days.  i've been kicked and not helped a lot over the years  :)
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: same place you got that "Cannot find list of partitions" before
<mzz> Strogg_: define "ask for"
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, did that... mount command ran fine but grub-mkconfig ouput same error
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: did you run that mount command from the right terminal (the chrooted one you're running grub-mkconfig from)?
<Strogg_> mzz, i mean after running dist-upgrade then apt-get autoremove
<mzz> Strogg_: ah. It's possible something dropped it as a dependency.
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, yep ;o) I'm dumb but not that much :-p
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: that's very weird. What's present in /proc?
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: /proc/mounts really should exist now
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, can't one of your nice hackers get into my machine and fix it, I'd even pay you for that :D
<eitreach_> Is there a way to get mouse gestures in Compiz back in 9.10?
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, how do I know what's in proc?!
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: ls /proc
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, erm... too much to paste here
<eitreach_> use pastebin.com. :)
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: cat /proc/mounts
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: or "pastebinit /proc/mounts" for that matter :)
<cov> jbuncher: yeah, I hope so too :)
<Byron> Can I safely upgrade to ext4 from ext3 without losing data or formatting?
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, http://pastebin.com/fd4fe4eb
<ubuntuLover2> I made pastebin work, I'm so proud :D
<topyli> Byron, safely? it's a hard disk. make sure you're backed up :)
<BluesKaj> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<artnie> Byron: yes, just don't forget to umount partion :)
<jbuncher> Byron, in short, probably, but back up to be sure.
<Bodsda> I can only find dvd iso's for karmic, is this right? If not can someone point me to the location of the cd iso's?
<dtchen> Byron: it's possible, yes. I did it. And topyli has the right idea -- don't do it before a backup.
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: and you're *sure* you're still getting "grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory" from grub-mkconfig, and you're doing all this from the same (chrooted) shell?
<dtchen> Bodsda: they will be on releases.ubuntu.com
<Petengy> jbuncher: TnX for the link you gave me. It's useful to understand :)
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, do you want me to start again and pastebin every step?
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: that might help
<jbuncher> Petengy, no problem, I think I got that one from reading a bit further into the forum link you provided.
<Bodsda> dtchen: ah hah. I was on cdimages.ubuntu.co, ty dude
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, ok
<ericrw> Byron: take an LVM snapshot first ? :P (IMHO everyone should be using LVM ;-)
<gartral> hi all, can someone point me to the beta iso?
<mzz> ericrw: seconded
<jbuncher> ericrw, just make a dd image onto an external :P
<Byron> I can't make backups. The network drops randomly and the desktop freezes when it likes (usually when I least need it to freeze). USB is just a joke.
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, erm... how do I get back to the normal shell out of the chroot?
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: "exit"
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, I feel stupid
<cowgarden> how is the new audio thing called? my better soundcard stopped working and I'd like to look that up. (dmx6 fire ice1712 core)
<topyli> Byron, fine. just be prepared to lose data, because eventually you will
<jbuncher> Byron, if you're having those kinds of issues, it's likely a hardware problem (if it's been happening for a few releases).  Try running hardware tests on your ram and hard drive, and I definitely wouldn't upgrade your filesystem while you're experiencing those issues.
<k5ehx> gartral: the ubuntu.com website has a big "download the beta" on the front page
<eagles0513875> Byron: poke :P
<Petengy> jbuncher:  I'll wait ..for a solution :) tnx again
<jbuncher> k5ehx, that actually points to the rc images
<Byron> topyli: I already have. The first drive was accidentally formatted (not low-level). I've been quotes $1200 to get it back. Not in the budget so the drive is packaged away until then.
<rward> anyone else having problems with C1?
<rward> U1
<rward> ?
<k5ehx> jbuncher: true, even though it says beta.
<Byron> eagles0513875: poke
<eagles0513875> ask your question away Byron
<jbuncher> k5ehx, just wanted to mention that in case the questioner wanted the beta for older packages, in case the rc wasn't working for them.
<artnie> rward: what is U1?
<rward> Ubuntu 1, the Cloud part in 9.10RC
<topyli> i wonder why i can't use my samba share anymore
<Byron> eagles0513875: You're a bit late ;)
<eagles0513875> Byron: you got your answer
<jbuncher> topyli, clarify?
<topyli> mount won't mount it, and nautilus won't write to it (will read)
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, cn't install pastebinit on normal shell can't find it even after updating apt-get
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, feels like I'm going backwards
<topyli> jbuncher, here's the fstab line: //192.168.0.1/st375063_011 /media/Homebox cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode,umask=777,_netdev  0  0
<Docteh> anyone try iscsi root?
<topyli> mount returns: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.1/st375063_011, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: what are you doing outside of the chroot that's worth pastebinning?
<Docteh> topyli: check dmesg for an error from cifs
<mzz> topyli: try with backslashes instead of forward slashes
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, this installation process... http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide?highlight=%28live%29|%28install%29|%28cd%29
<mzz> topyli: that is: "\\192.168.0.1\st375063_011 /media/Homebox cifs ..."
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, just to prove that I am following the steps
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: yes, but that's not doing anything interesting outside of the chroot, or at least it shouldn't be
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, ok
<Docteh> if you use \ slashes you might have to double them
<mzz> Docteh: you don't, at least not here
<mzz> Docteh: but admittedly this isn't on a ubuntu system
<topyli> Docteh, there is a promising one: [ 6984.693349]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<Trunkz> I realise that 9.10 will be released in 4 days time
<Trunkz> Is it feasible to upgrade from the RC to the final version?
<Trunkz> or will that * break * things? :)
<topyli> mzz, i've had the same fstab line for quite some time. it began failing with karmic
<Docteh> Trunkz: apt-get ugrade
<ericrw> Trunkz: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Trunkz> thanks, i know the usual upgrade paths.
<Trunkz> i just didnt know if its usual for things to break during upgrades.
<mzz> topyli: that's entirely possible. There was a kernel level change (around the 2.6.23 kernel if my notes are accurate) that broke //ip/sharename and require \\ip\sharename, at least on systems without the mount.cifs helper
<Docteh> Trunkz: not at 4 days until release
<Trunkz> =p
<Trunkz> Lovely.
<artnie> Trunkz: shouldn't be different then 'normal update'
<Trunkz> As soon as vmware finishes, i'll get things hooked up.
<Docteh> and if it does break, you can always reinstall or whatever else you'd have done :)
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, sorry about this but:
<ubuntuLover2> pastebinit grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubuntuLover2> Unable to read from: grub-mkconfig
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 2>&1 | pastebinit
<dodddummy> the windows not switching when clicked on is starting to bug me.
<topyli> mzz, thanks, but it didn't help
<mzz> topyli: same failure in dmesg, and you didn't double the backslashes?
<dodddummy> doesn't seem to be a mouse or xorg thing as it only happens on the taskbar
<topyli> mzz, i did not double them
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, http://pastebin.com/f4753f877
<mzz> topyli: (assuming you're editing fstab, if you're doing "mount -t cifs ..." you do need to double them)
<theacolyte> So... installing dual boot alongside Windows 7 - installer seems to favor my 2nd drive to install if I want to boot side by side. Is there a way that I'm missing to have it install on sda instead of sda?
<theacolyte> sdb, rather
<topyli> mzz, i edited fstab and yes dmesg returns the same error
<Docteh> Trunkz: do an update when the main channel is full of people asking when exactly the release isos will be available ;)
<mzz> topyli: is mount.cifs installed?
<topyli> mzz, no :D
<mzz> topyli: (that is: does /sbin/mount.cifs exist, which is provided by the smbfs package?)
<Trunkz> Docteh: lol.
<mzz> topyli: don't install that one just yet
<Trunkz> I just havent used ubuntu in a while
<Trunkz> and thought i'd use this sandbox as a test, until i can get the varius kernal modules working on my ps3 install.
<mzz> topyli: sec, testing
<yermandu> how i can uninstall pulseaudio
<Docteh> ah
<dtchen> yermandu: just disable it; deinstalling it is rather hairy
<topyli> mzz, btw i just installed smbfs before seeing you telling me not to. should remove?
<mzz> topyli: my dmesg complains about "no username specified" with your mount options
 * mzz adds one
<mzz> topyli: I wouldn't bother with mount.cifs unless you know you need it
<mzz> topyli: works for me with your mount options after adding username=blah
<rward> my main problem with U1is that it cant log in.  I can log in through Firefox, but not the U1 app
<topyli> mzz, let's see
<mzz> topyli: anything interesting in dmesg other than "cifs_mount failed w/return code..."?
<mzz> topyli: I'd expect you to get the same "Unknown mount option" complaints for codepage, unicode and umask I'm getting
<topyli> mzz, i do get those, and also missing username. i think you're onto something :)
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, http://pastebin.com/f4753f877
<rward> well sometimes  :-S
<topyli> mzz, 'username=guest' instead of just 'guest' works. thanks a million!
<eyebee> just installed karmic UNR RC on my AA1. Getting Kernel errors each time. Anyone else getting this? I realize it's not stable yet.
<mikehh> if I have an up to date beta install is there any point installing the RC
<mzz> topyli: and my backslashes vs forward slashes thing was actually wrong, both work
<mzz> mikehh: no
<topyli> mzz, well i have backslashes now but i guess it's no matter
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: odd, digging
<aguitel> any way to downgrade grb2 ?
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, yeah me 2
<rward> perhaps when the 9.10 is released in 3 days, according to main website, it will be corrected oh well ill see
<eyebee> I like what I see in 9.10 so far though. Some nice GUI improvements in my opinion
<Martyn> Ugh
<Martyn> Too many bugs with PHP in Karmic for 9.10-server
<Martyn> zlib.so is missing, which breaks WordPress and other php based solutions .. and php was compiled with debug symbols .. so it's slow
<Martyn> gruble
<aguitel> any way to downgrade grub2 to legacy ?
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: weird. Is that an up to date version of grub-pc and grub-common?
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: I can't find that error message in my local version of grub
<thegodhimself> Could someone please help me. I downloaded Karmic and seem to have problems with the video during the installation procedure. I was wandering if I should report it as a bug?
<mzz> aguitel: probably, the "grub" package is still grub 1
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, I can re-install it?
<aguitel> mzz, no
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: just apt-get update and apt-get upgrade if you haven't recently
<mzz> aguitel: no?
<aguitel> mzz, beta
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, sorry I meant getting it again... yes I did update before running this but will again
<mzz> aguitel: I don't know what you mean. The "grub" package in karmic seems to be grub legacy ("grub-pc" and "grub-common" are grub 2)
<aguitel> mzz, i am running karmic rc
<bjsnider> nice to see the gnome thumbnailer no longer tries to thumbnail gigantic movie files
<aguitel> mzz, my system boot up slowly
 * mzz groans
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, just to confirm the pckage is grub-pc right?
<eyebee> yes bjsnider nice one that.
<mzz> aguitel: you asked "any way to downgrade grub2 to legacy?" and I attempted to answer that question. I have no idea what what you're saying now has to do with that question or my answer
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: grub-pc and grub-common
<bjsnider> eyebee, you ever have that problem where the thumbnailer takes down nautilus trying to do that?
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, yep both newest version apt is telling me
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: puzzling.
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, gld we're both on the same square :D
<eyebee> I don't recall it lately, bjsnider, but I'm only running this on a netbook right now, and no large video files on this.
<ubuntuLover2> *glad
<cowgarden> can someone help me with my soundcard? even found a tutorial, but it did not help
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: ah, there we go, it's in os-prober
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, in english pease? :)
<aguitel> mzz, when the system boot up ,first appears "grub loading" and 30 seconds later appears the grub menu
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: "mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys" and rerun grub-mkconfig
<spasticteapot> Are there any major bugs I should know about? So far, everything has worked beautifully.
<bjsnider> analog stereo duplex was not the right setting for this sound card by default. should be digital stereo duplex
<mzz> aguitel: I don't know what's up with that. I was trying to answer the question I actually saw you ask (the one about grub legacy).
<mzz> spasticteapot: I haven't hit any showstoppers, although the generated grub 2 not picking up my jaunty's separate /boot correctly was annoying
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, new pastebin: http://pastebin.com/f40af9cd6
<cowgarden> bjsnider, are you talking to me?
<bjsnider> cowgarden, no, why?
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, that worked now :D
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: that looks healthy now, so proceed with grub-install /dev/sda iirc
<cowgarden> bjsnider, have a soundcard that does not work and wonder what to do...
<bjsnider> cowgarden, how do you know it doesn't work?
<xrandr> cowgarden: what kind of soundcard?
 * mzz must remember to grep through os-prober too when looking for error messages
<ubuntuLover2> mzz,  do you want the pastbinit of the output?
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: only if there are error messages
<cowgarden> xrandr, dmx 6fire 24/96  with an ice1712 core i think
<xrandr> cowgarden: did u check on the ubuntu forums?
<cowgarden> xrandr, analog in and output working and I'd be pleased allready
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, installation finished. no error reported, in its own words.
<cowgarden> xrandr, I found this tutorial but it di not work: http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=it&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.de-side.com%2Fblogs%2F2009%2F10%2F01%2Fterratec-dmx-6fire-2496-su-ubuntu-karmic-910%2F
<mzz> yay
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: could attempt a reboot, just in case
<LinDrug_> Hi guys, every time I boot these messages appear multiple times: "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted" "swap:waiting for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" "Press ESC to enter a recovery shell" Is this the LUKS bug which is listed in known issues?
<MrKeuner> Hello, my mouse's right click does not work after karmic update. Left click and middle click does work. how can I see what may be wrong with my mouse, mouse settings, or something else?
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, ok do I need to first unmount the hdd?
<mzz> LinDrug_: afaik it's ignorable
<cowgarden> xrandr, how is the new audio thing called, is it pulseaudio?
<xrandr> cowgarden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997506            |                  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<mzz> LinDrug_: (setting up cryptswap taking a bit longer than the scripts like, so they're telling you what they're waiting on in case things actually got stuck)
<cowgarden> xrandr, I'm talking about karmic (9.10)
<xrandr> cowgarden: it might be able to help u
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, trying to umount /mnt says the device is busy :-s !
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: I usually do, although it probably does the right thing if you don't
<cowgarden> xrandr, it worked with 9.04
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: you need to "exit" the chroot and cd elsewhere if you're currently in /mnt
<dtchen> cowgarden: you need an explicit channel map
<dtchen> cowgarden: it's really an alsa-lib issue
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, not in /mnt
<LinDrug_> mzz: ah, ok, thx.
 * mzz rephrases
<cowgarden> dtchen, ok, do you think google will get me any further on that issue or can you tell me how to make such a channel map?
<bullhornx> ive installed 9.10, everything worked perfect, ive updated everything, it was still perfect
<bullhornx> later 2-3 reboots and sound is gone
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: you need to "exit" the chroot if you're currently still chrooted. You also need to cd any shell that's sitting in /mnt elsewhere.
<bullhornx> sudo alsa force-reload fixes it but its annoying
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, exited chroot no other shell i in /mnt .. still busy an't umount!!
<artnie> anyone played around with apt-build? :)
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: "fuser -m /mnt" (it *is* mounted on /mnt, right?)
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, yes it is
<asraniel> hi there. anybody knows what the prefered way is to install new dictionaries for openoffice? (french, german..)
<artnie> asraniel: apt-get :)
<cowgarden> dtchen, and do you have the same soundcard?
<mzz> asraniel: probably "apt-get install language-support-fr"
<mzz> asraniel: (and the same for other languages, obviously)
<asraniel> artnie: ok, and what package? there are quite a few spelling realted. aspell, ispeel, thesaurus etc
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, still can't umount after last suggested command
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: what did that output?
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, nothing
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: that's unusual.
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: still "busy"?
<artnie> asraniel: what language do you need?
<ubuntuLover2> yeah
<mzz> asraniel: language-support-blah is a metapackage that depends on most of those, see the description
<dmatt> mzz: what about running fsck for that ubuntuLover hdd? too many issues there
<asraniel> artnie: german and french. mzz: thanks, i'll try that
<mzz> dmatt: not while it's mounted. I don't understand why my fuser call didn't work, unless I misremembered the arguments.
<artnie> asraniel: apt-cache search openoffice | egrep "ger|fre"
<mzz> language-support-de and language-support-fr really are easier and should do what you want. There even seems to be a separate ui for installing those (system -> administration -> language support)
<dmatt> mzz, its fuser -c for current directory
<td123> hows ubuntu 9.10 looking?
<mzz> td123: brownish
<ubuntuLover2> lol
<mzz> dmatt: fuser -m should include those
<td123> mzz: I could have guessed that :D
<ubuntuLover2> td123, sweet eye candy if you can get it working ;)
<cowgarden> td123, mzz became slightly darker and has some better fitting logos, less polish so
<artnie> td123: nice it is even without that :)
<mzz> cowgarden: please use more punctuation, you confused me
<ubuntuLover2> cowgarden, what's wrong with the Polish?! I love them, great people.
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, should I just reboot ignoring the umount issue?
<mzz> specifically, please s/mzz/mzz:/
<cowgarden> mzz, sry, usually autocomplete does that for me
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: probably safe, although fuser not complaining is confusing me
<cowgarden> ubuntuLover2, the logos are less polished and more saturated and milky or something
<ubuntuLover2> cowgarden, yeah I know I'm running it from the Live CD as we chat ;o)
<cowgarden> ubuntuLover2, the pixel style is great :)
<ubuntuLover2> cowgarden, I'm particularly fond of the loading screen...
<artnie> ubuntuLover2: you still can't install it ? :)
<ubuntuLover2> mzz... should I? should I just? I can barely wait to see if it worked...
<cowgarden> what sound thing am I using with 9.10? pulseaudio/alsa/?? and what of that is new (and made my soundcard stop working)
<ubuntuLover2> artnie, too long a story to explain yes and no :)
<mzz> cowgarden: newer version of pulse (and alsa via a newer kernel), but no fundamental changes I'm aware of
<cowgarden> mzz, so how comes we have volume control on an application basis now?
<ubuntuLover2> artnie, mzz and dmatt have been amazing at helping...
<cowgarden> ubuntuLover2, I think I uninstalles it somehow :(
<mzz> cowgarden: pulse (pavucontrol could do that already, gnome-volume-control got a bit of an upgrade in that area)
<cowgarden> ubuntuLover2, had to get rid of some xubuntu things
<artnie> cowgarden: i'm using alsa with Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family)
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, I'm going for the shutdown button
<cowgarden> mzz, artnie, oh why the heck it just doesnt work now :)
<cowgarden> "<dtchen> cowgarden: you need an explicit channel map" thats all I got for now
<mzz> !soundtroubleshooting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mzz> err
<mzz> !sound troubleshooting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<draconis> I finally figured out the USB keyboard issue on resume, which happened on all HAL-distros
<mzz> bah, I apparently forgot the factoid
<mzz> cowgarden: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting may be worth reading
<draconis> I just added a sleep.d script which rmmod's usbhid on suspend/freeze, and modprobe's usbhid on resume/thaw
<cowgarden> mzz, thx
<cowgarden> mzz, could it help to disable the onboard card?
<draconis> cowgarden: alsa issues?
<mzz> cowgarden: it's possible pulse is defaulting to the wrong card, but I'd expect the volume control to make it fairly obvious if that happened
<ubuntuLover2> dmatt, mzz, is it ok to reboot or are you still trying to find a way to umount /mnt ?
<mzz> draconis: sound issues, no clue if they're pulse or alsa
<mzz> ubuntuLover2: I'm waiting for you to reboot
<draconis> it's helpful to disable pulse and test the sound with alsa alon
<cowgarden> draconis, obviously yes...
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, sweet, brb either as ubuntuLover or ubuntuLover2
<ubuntuLover2> peace
<MrKeuner> mouse's *only* right click does not work after karmic update. Left click and middle click does work. Anybody heard such a thing before?
<cowgarden> mzz, yea, volume control should work, finds my card too and onboard works to. I turned all knobs up in alsamixer too
<robotti^> thank you!
<robotti^> my wlan is working now :D
<mzz> MrKeuner: no, but a few things worth checking: does xmodmap -pp print a sane modifier map, does xev report any event at all when you press the dead button, and does dmesg report anything odd about the mouse?
<robotti^> but touchpad not so good
<robotti^> :D
<ubuntuLover> mzz, bad news... same black screen with blinkin cursor... argh!
<MrKeuner> mzz, xev does not report anything for the dead mouse I am checking the rest now
<draconis> speaking of which is there a small volume control applet that only depends on alsa?
<MrKeuner> err dead button I mean
<ubuntuLover> I think this is a hardwarre issue... maybe a low level format will help
<mzz> ubuntuLover: I seriously doubt it, since grub (and presumably ubuntu's installer) are *writing* grub just fine
<draconis> I used to use ossxmix, but OSS doesn't support my usb headset very well
<mzz> ubuntuLover: some kind of bios <-> grub 2 incompatibility seems more likely
<ubuntuLover> mzz, :'(
<mzz> ubuntuLover: or the drive not being in lba mode, in which case you'll get weird failures if grub isn't near the front of the drive, as mentioned earlier
<robotti^> oh yeas
<mzz> draconis: afaik gnome does have an alsa volume control applet but ubuntu doesn't build it
<mzz> draconis: I haven't looked for it, it may be in a different package or a ppa
<MrKeuner> mzz, xmodmap -pp prints two columns: physical button and Button code each row goes from for(i=1 to 32) print(i \t i)
<mzz> MrKeuner: seeing a 1:1 mapping there is sane
<MrKeuner> ok checking dmesg
<ubuntuLover> mzz, it starts to sound like too much trouble for me to care to be honest... :(
<draconis> mzz: most likely it's just not compiled
<mzz> yep
<ubuntuLover> mzz, so getting a new hdd would not help either if the bios is the prob
<mzz> ubuntuLover: might, might not. This is (obviously) not all that easy to debug, since the system gets stuck well before the kernel has even booted, so you can't conveniently run debugging tools
<robotti^> Hello! I have two buttons on my keyboard on laptop for screen brightness
<ubuntuLover> mzz, yeah I know, hence why nothing on google helpedna nd why this is my last shot
<draconis> mzz: I recall having to hunt down the package name for SDL's OSS support, that was worse though... flash, sdl, openal, etc, all had to be configured
<peepsalot> man, the repo servers are sloow right now
<ubuntuLover> mzz, but hey at least I can run my usb pen...
<peepsalot> any folks here going to a local release party?
<robotti^> if I push those, it draws little applet about using setting brightness. But screen brightness does not change. It appeared after I installed Nvidia drivers
<MrKeuner> mzz, could not see any errors: http://pastebin.ws/3sntxr
<draconis> mzz: hmm, it's probably just in an older distro version
<secc> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<mzz> heh
<robotti^> I cannot set less brightness for screen.
<secc> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
<robotti^> it is sad
<mzz> MrKeuner: I'd look for a bit of context around those messages, and possibly compare that to what an older kernel logs, assuming it worked there.
<mzz> MrKeuner: also possibly interesting: see if "evtest" (from the "joystick" package) sees events when run on the matching /dev/input/ device
<mzz> MrKeuner: if "evtest" doesn't see that button either the problem's with the kernel driver. If "evtest" sees it but "xev" does not the problem's with the X driver (usually the "evdev" one)
<ubuntuLover> mzz, dmatt, good night everyone... thanks for your time despite the pointless result. I really appreciate it.
<MrKeuner> mzz, could it be related to this error message I keep getting? [70173.504058] hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1
<mzz> MrKeuner: doubt it
<mzz> MrKeuner: (that doesn't sound like something that'd affect only one mouse button)
<codeknight> hi, I just found out that after upgrading to kubuntu 9.10 my internal card reader isn't recognized anymore.
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: u still can use fsck to check that disc, errors might prevent from booting
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, thanks, will look that up
<dmatt> ubuntuLover: and that low level format, mzz might be more prone to agree now
<mzz> dmatt: yes, but it completely silently getting stuck would be weird, and iiuc he tried more than one install since the working version of ubuntu
<dtchen> cowgarden: simply search Launchpad for ice1712 and pulseaudio
<mzz> no, I'm not
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, mzz seems to disagree about low level format
<cowgarden> dtchen, thx
<theacolyte> part
<dmatt> ubuntuLover, good luck then
<ubuntuLover> thanks
<mzz> dmatt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_formatting#Transition_away_from_LLF
<natewiebe13> just installed 9.10 amd64 and karmic is only showing 2.9 GB where i have 4GB
<draconis> when I try to run with init=/bin/sh, there's just a hang. I doubt it has anything do do with this silent freezing
<mzz> dmatt: this really doesn't seem like that kind of problem anyway, although I guess running a long smart selftest never hurts
<dmatt> mzz, it was meant more this way: use manufacturer tool to diagnose and reformat that disc
<mzz> dmatt: I'd run "smartctl -t long /dev/sda" and only resort to manufacturer tools if that finds problems
<The_Man_Behind_t> Has anyone had problems with udev after downgrading from Karmic to Jaunty?
<The_Man_Behind_t> For some reason, after I downgraded udev is having problems and the kernel event manager won't start
<yacc> http://pastebin.com/m4f60683e <= I wonder if this is just my mirror or a generic issue?
<mzz> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<The_Man_Behind_t> >_<
<The_Man_Behind_t> Naturally
<natewiebe13> anyone having a limit of 2.9GB on 64bit version of karmic?
<draconis> well, was it an actual downgrade? or just reinstalling?
<The_Man_Behind_t> Actual downgrade
<domjohnson> bye
<domjohnson> How do you do an actual downgrade?
<MrKeuner> mzz, heh, cannot find the /dev/input device my bluetooth mouse might be using... mouse0,1,2,3 did not work
<draconis> well, basically setting all the repos to the previous version, update, dist-upgrade
<mzz> MrKeuner: you need the "event" devices
<mzz> MrKeuner: going through /dev/input/by-path or by-id is usually most convenient
<The_Man_Behind_t> Draconis, for the love of god don't do it
<draconis> but... it's not one-to-one. if you upgrade and downgrade, you won't end up with what you had
<draconis> APT isn't that advanced
<The_Man_Behind_t> It's fricked my system completely and no udev won't configure
<The_Man_Behind_t> *now
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, fsck says teh partition is clean
<draconis> The_Man_Behind_t: oh, heck, there are -packages- that I won't even install for reasons of not being able to reverse them
<mzz> draconis: pretty sure a bigger problem than apt is a bunch of pre/post install/rm scripts not coping
<mzz> ubuntuLover: fsck -f
<ubuntuLover> dmatt, low level formatt is the next step... which tool can I use for this?
<mzz> ubuntuLover: again, I really don't recommend messing around with manufacturer tools unless "smartctl -t long /dev/sda" confirms there's a problem
<dmatt> try also mzz suggestion: smartctl -t long /dev/sda
<ubuntuLover> mzz, nope, the manual said to use fsck.ext4 /partition
<mzz> ubuntuLover: (that'll take an hour or so, after which you can run "smartctl -a /dev/sda" to get results)
<mzz> ubuntuLover: yes, but that won't do very much if the partition unmounted cleanly. Try "fsck.ext4 -f /partition".
<mzz> ubuntuLover: (see the manpage)
<MrKeuner> mzz, evtest does not see it either. left mouse, wheel and movements are just fine but right button does not work
<mzz> MrKeuner: hardware- or kernel-level (driver) problem then
<MrKeuner> could it be a problem with bluetooth system?
<ubuntuLover> mzz, passed all fsck stages with -f
<MrKeuner> mzz, I'll check it on my spouses mac os laptop
<mzz> MrKeuner: if you have many buttons you can remap one to be the right mouse button using xmodmap
<EagleScreen> xdg-open is not working for me to open a html file (Kubuntu)
<GodfatherofEire1> Guys, how can I get the session-indicator-applet to display my name instead of my login again?
<c_korn> GodfatherofEire1: I don't think this is configurable.
<GodfatherofEire1> c_korn, i coulda sworn that it had my name instead of my login before
<c_korn> unfortunately it is less configurable than fusa
<c_korn> GodfatherofEire1: yeah, it replaces the fast-user-switch-applet in karmic but does not have its options
<GodfatherofEire1> c_korn, I know, but thats what I meant, before on Karmic, i coulda sworn it had my name, not the login
<secc> so, did karmic get a new theme?
<secc> ^^ what he said, but more earnestly
<GodfatherofEire1> (what happened was i removed it, in getting rid of libempathy-30, but before I did that, i coulda sworn it had that)
<ubuntuLover> mzz, smartctl returned a lot of hdd info... want to see it?
<mzz> ubuntuLover: yes
<mzz> GodfatherofEire1: afaict it displays your login in the panel and your name in the menu when you click that
<ubuntuLover> mzz, how if I can't install pastebinit?!
<natewiebe13> anyone else running karmic x86_64??
<mzz> ubuntuLover: err, redirect output to a file and pastebin that manually using a browser?
<BluesKaj> natewiebe13, most here are , that's what the +1 means
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: no.. i mean the 64 bit version
<secc> so, did karmic get a new theme? ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: ive got 4 gb of ram.. using the "sudo lshw | grep -A 200 memory | grep size:" command, it shows that i have 4GB installed.. but in "system monitor" it only shows 2.9GB
<BluesKaj> yes, I am on 64karmic
<stpere> secc: we are still waiting for the upstart theme
<mzz> the what now?
<secc> stpere, it is top secret huh? you mean the startup theme?
<secc> or the final theme?
<mzz> stpere: upstart is a daemon and doesn't really do themes :)
<secc> anywya, will karmic look different and shiny and feel like some hot chick is licking and blowing cool air over my nut sack?
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: any ideas? how much ram are you being shown?
<maco> !ohmy | secc
<ubottu> secc: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<maco> secc: seriously, gross
<ubuntuLover>  mzz, dmatt, http://pastebin.com/m4161b6fb
<maco> take it elsewhere
<BluesKaj> 2G , which is correct
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: why am i only being shown 3GB when i have 4GB??
<secc> maco, ? What? I have a sack full of various nuts and seeds that I use as a healthy snack alternative? and why the hell would that be gross?
<mzz> ubuntuLover: that's before smartctl -t long /dev/sda, right?
<BluesKaj> natewiebe13, , check again , maybe you were looking at your swap
<mzz> natewiebe13: I'd check "free -m" and/or /proc/meminfo, just in case whatever tool you're using is weird
<ubuntuLover> mzz, yes, I haven't ran it with "long"
<mzz> ubuntuLover: looks healthy so far. I'd run a long selftest just in case (takes 92 minutes)
<ubuntuLover> mzz, how do I do that?!
<The_Man_Behind_t> I must leave, but if anyone can help my problem please post in http://tinyurl.com/yhaj6lq (ubuntu forums)
<mzz> ubuntuLover: "smartctl -t long /dev/sda", find something interesting to do for 92 minutes, then "smartctl -a /dev/sda" again (usually smartctl -a will tell you if the selftest's still in progress)
<mzz> ubuntuLover: you can use the system while that selftest runs, but I wouldn't reboot and I'd try not to use the drive too much or it'll take even longer.
<ubuntuLover> mzz, oh I see the long flag does the long self test... duh!
<ubuntuLover> mzz, why -t and not -a ?
<natewiebe13> mzz, BluesKaj: http://www.natewiebe.com/Screenshot.pong
<natewiebe13> sorry
<natewiebe13>  http://www.natewiebe.com/Screenshot.png
<mzz> ubuntuLover: -a prints all information, -t blah runs a selftest. See the manpage.
 * mzz considers calling his screenshots .pong from now on
<hsarci> what package can i install for xvid/divx playback?
<Xcell> Good morning/Evening:  Fresh install: has there been changes to compiz?  or  can i not move cube with mouse scroll anylonger?
<natewiebe13> mzz: any ideas?
<mzz> natewiebe13: curious. Pastebin dmesg?
<natewiebe13> command?
<mzz> Xcell: intentionally turned off because frequently triggered accidentally. Can be re-enabled through ccsm, afaik.
<mzz> natewiebe13: yes
<mzz> hsarci: I'd expect totem to install the relevant plugin(s) automatically, although you might have to restart totem after triggering the install
<ubuntuLover> mzz, it says test has started to make myself confortable and ask someone for a relaxing back rub
<Xcell> any particular switch i should be switching?
<mzz> Xcell: I don't currently use compiz, so I'm not going to look it up for you
<Xcell> ok
<natewiebe13> mzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/301597/
<Xcell> thank you for your time
<MrKeuner> mzz, could not test it. Spouse's laptop's bluetooth module has possible died :( Thanks for your insights
<natewiebe13> Xcell: i can say that they have made the scroll wheel not change workspaces.. no idea how to turn it back on
<Xcell> ya.. i saw that.. just wondering what direction i should look in so i could have an idea..
<mzz> natewiebe13: hmm. Are you sure the bios memtest does see the full 4G?
<maccam94> is anyone else having trouble with flash videos randomly pausing?
<fcuk112> Xcell: it was a bit distracting anyway, you're better off without it.
<Xcell> for me personally its an asset
<fcuk112> i sometimes triggered it by accident.
<natewiebe13> when i go to bios setup.. it shows an overview of the hardware and shows 4GB installed.. also the one command in the screenshot shows 4GB as well
<natewiebe13> mzz: ^
<secc> so, did karmic get a new theme? ????????questionmark
<ubuntuLover> mzz, should I see hdd light activity during the test?
<jpds> secc: Yes.
<secc> \o/
<secc> jpds, screenshot?
<jpds> No, I don't use it.
<Xcell> other than that.. its systems go.. nice job.
<secc> oh, I'll googlefap it
<mzz> ubuntuLover: I don't know about the activity light, but the hd itself should be active
<topyli> secc, i suggest you clean up your language a bit, in order to better succeed on ubuntu channels
<BluesKaj> natewiebe13, don't worry about the monitor , it's obviously wrong
<choman> anyone here testing with a Dell Latitude D600?
<mzz> natewiebe13: not sure. Would hunt for known issues with your mobo chipset not exposing all memory.
<Xcell> have a good day folks..
<mzz> natewiebe13: trying a different kernel or os may also be interesting
<fcuk112> anyone have x-fi here?
<natewiebe13> fcuk112: i do
<natewiebe13> x-fi platinum
<mzz> BluesKaj: err, no. dmesg says "Memory: 3082320k/3144256k available" and free -m also sees ~3 G
<mzz> BluesKaj: this really isn't just system-monitor, the kernel only picks up 3G while apparently it should be 4
<fcuk112> natewiebe13: do you use 5.1 speakers with it?  i am having some problems connecting 2.1 speakers to my fatal1ty pro.
<EagleScreen> hi
<secc> I googledfaped, saw, and came.
<natewiebe13> mzz: why then does "sudo lshw | grep -A 200 memory | grep size:" show 4GB?
<natewiebe13> fcuk112: what kind of issues?
<EagleScreen> dksm cannot install module bcmwl, how can I find out why?
<mzz> natewiebe13: I have no idea what lshw bases that information on
<natewiebe13> okay..
<fcuk112> natewiebe13: http://superuser.com/questions/60271/5-1-x-fi-soundcard-with-2-1-speakers
<nalioth> let us be civil
<fcuk112> natewiebe13: do you have 2.1 speakers or 5.1?
<natewiebe13> fcuk112: i use 5.1, but there are bad distortions.. there is a bug in it.. so im using 4.0 config right now.. try changing the different sound profiles in "sound preferences"
<Gika> hello
<fcuk112> natewiebe13: i have tried, but without any joy.
<Gika> archive.canonical.com doesn't show in the "origin" section of my synaptic, is that normal behavior?  it used to show in jaunty
<fcuk112> natewiebe13: it's currently set to analog surround 5.1.
<fcuk112> natewiebe13: how do i set it so that it outputs correctly to 2.1?  there is actually no option for 2.1 setup.
<mzz> Gika: I'd only expect that to show up if you have the "partner" repo enabled (and possibly something installed from it too)
<natewiebe13> fcuk112: yeah.. right click on the sound applet.. click sound preferences
<natewiebe13> under the hardware tab.. click on SB X-Fi and change the profile underneath
<Gika> i have the repo in my sources.list, mzz -- it just doesn't show in synaptic.  i think it doesn't even recognize it since it marks my "acroread" package as "local"
<mzz> Gika: did you successfully apt-get update recently (after adding that to sources.list)?
<Gika> yes, mzz
<fcuk112> natewiebe13: if i just select stereo output, i get no sound.
<natewiebe13> make sure you are plugged in the right output
<mzz> Gika: odd, then. Sorry, I don't really want to randomly install something from that repo just to see if I get the same here
<Gika> mzz: it should show in synaptic even if there's nothing installed from it (that would make it impossible to install something from that repo...)
<natewiebe13> mzz: only reason i installed amd64 version of karmic was for the extra ram.. theoretically the pae kernel for i386 would do that?
<BullHorn> im on 9.10rc, soundcard is lost each boot untill i do sudo alsa force-reload
<BullHorn> anyone else encountered that?
<mzz> Gika: ah, you're right (I don't use synaptic much)
<Xcell> I found the proper switching.. thanks
<mzz> natewiebe13: to some extent, afaik, yes.
<simba_> for some reason firefox wont close properly when i close it, so i have to do a kill to stop "/usr/lib/firefox-3.5.3/firefox"...anyone else have this?
<dutchie> is this a good place to ask about making grub 2 work?
<natewiebe13> mzz: the onyl reason for the more ram was blender..
<natewiebe13> *only
<fcuk112> natewiebe13: wtf i was plugged into the wrong output, sigh.
<natewiebe13> fcuk112: figured
<natewiebe13> :P
<fcuk112> natewiebe13: thanks for your help.
<natewiebe13> no probs
<mzz> natewiebe13: specifically: pointers are still 32 bit, so there's still a limit on the address space any single process can access
<Gika> mzz: problem solved (in a pretty random fashion i'd say), thanks anyway!
<dutchie> anybody know about grub
<dutchie> 2
<dutchie> ?
<dmatt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BullHorn> i hate how ubuntu runs perfectly and then out of the blue, bang, something is different and nobody knows why
<dutchie> thanks for that, but it seems to ignore my GRUB_TIMEOUT setting
<BullHorn> its not fun going sudo alsa force-reload each boot
<dutchie> http://pastebin.com/f7d8af517 is /etc/default/grub
<BullHorn> and this only happened on the first day
<BullHorn> what will happen in a year? ill have a handicapped os in a wheelchair?
<BullHorn> :<
<mzz> unfortunately I don't seem to hit all that many weird random glitches
<mzz> as long as pulse-based sound works reasonably well I'm just not motivated to dig into debugging it
<BullHorn> im not motivated into debugging anything
<BullHorn> i just want it to work like it worked 5 minutes before it suddenly stopped working ._.
<choman> anyone here testing with a Dell Latitude D600?
<dmatt> dutchie: try GRUB_TIMEOUT="3"
<dupondje> damn :( I fuxored my grub2 on my pc, any idea how to recover ? can't boot :(
<Gika> dupondje: boot with a live cd
<test34> simba_, once in a while it happens to me
<dupondje> omg
<dupondje> GnomeBaker can't even burn an iso ? :(
<dupondje> wodim: Drive needs to reload the media to return to proper status.
<dupondje> wodim: Cannot load media with this drive!
<dupondje> wodim: Try to load media by hand.
<dupondje> wodim: Aborted by EOF on input.
<mzz> dupondje: burn an existing one? brasero did that just fine out of the box here
<dupondje> and Brasero: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<mzz> but especially if that's a rewritable disk you might simply have to reload by hand as the message says
<dupondje> mzz: its just not possible, the burning ends ..
<thune3> brasero died before burning for me with udf and regular 9660 burns on 9.10rc had to massage growisofs command to remove lists
<FiveAcres> Bullhorn:  Do you know if there has been a bug accepted for the sound problem.  I am apparently having the same on my Lenovo Ideapad Y510.
<dupondje> pfft :( dmraid & grub
<dupondje> its still not a funny thing :§
<FiveAcres> I thought I found a bug for it in Launchpad, but now I can't find it.
<david_01> how do I change the login menu to NOT show user names for selection?
<jrood> i upgraded to grub2, and made some mistake in the instalation
<jrood> so now it doesn't work
<jrood> does anyone know how to revert back to grub 1 with a live cd?
<jrood> anyone?
<jrood> there is a ton of people in here, someone must know how to reinstall grub from a live cd
<dmatt> jrood: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<yacc> Has anyone noticed that with current Karmic the rescue mode does not work?
<dmatt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> yacc: define does not work ?
<jrood> i didn't think it even had a rescue mode
<jrood> thanx dmatt
<mzz> bah, the grub.cfg generation really is a bit clunky. I can't even force a hidden timeout easily if I have a secondary os installed.
<yacc> ikonia, my laptop complains in mountall that it could not mount everything (for whatever reason), grabs the console and offers to give me a shell if I press Esc. Now the rescue mode pop ups it's text mode menu, on the same console, two programs that try to read the same console, chaos :(
 * mzz resorts to 40_custom
<ikonia> yacc: I've not seen that behaviour at all
<yacc> ikonia, well, have you managed mountall to offer you a shell?
<Cyberkilla|AFK> mzz: I wouldn't mind making the hide unless SHIFT pressed thing work myself. I have Vista in another partition though: (
<VXxed> HI!  I have an issue.  I don't think my acpi is loading properly
<mzz> Cyberkilla: another thing is that while having the menu displayed at 1024x768 is really pretty the mode switch is noticably slow. So I think I'll hack it up to only do the mode switch if shift is held.
<yacc> Actually, when not going into rescue mode, it seems to work fine (it seems that mountall waits for devices to come up), but then I've got this little problem with nvidia crashing on me when I open a terminal ;)
<Desmond> Question: what is Ubuntu+1
<Desmond> ?
<ikonia> yacc: why would nvidia crash on a non-X display
<VXxed> Version 9.10
<yacc> Desmond, karmin
<ikonia> Desmond: a channel for 9.10 discussion
<yacc> karmic
<Desmond> yacc, ikonia, thanks
<yacc> ikonia, when I boot without rescue mode, X11 comes up, but crashes e.g. when I start urxvtcd :(
<VXxed> So, does anyone know how to fix issues with acpi loading and whatnot?  My laptop fans aren't exactly spinning and I don't want to destroy the cpu
<Cyberkilla> mzz: Did you find a way to make it hide until shift is pressed, or does that remain an ongoing issue with GRUB2?
<mzz> Cyberkilla: I'm doing that now
<ikonia> yacc: X shouldn't come up, sounds like a problem
<yacc> Desmond, actually it's the channel for discussion of the next release of Ubuntu, so in about 2 week it's will be for 10.4
<yacc> ikonia, not in rescue mode. X11 SHOULD come up during normal boot, I'd say.
<Desmond> yacc, makes sense
<ikonia> yacc: yes, in normal boot it should,
<Desmond> Anyone here  a macbook pro user who has found success?
<Cyberkilla> mzz: Ah, okay. Good luck then;-) It's a needless pause in the boot process.
<ikonia> I've just come down from using my macbook pro upstairs
<bjsnider> the crackbook should work. it's mostly intel/atheros/nvidia stuff
<ikonia> it's called a "Mac Book"
<bjsnider> it is?
<mercutio22> Hello
<yacc> Anyway, I today did not manage to boot up Karmic anymore. I had panics (capslook blinks), crashing nvidia, and an unuseable rescue mode ;)
<mercutio22> I think my boot options are lacking the latest kernel options. How can I update it?
<mercutio22> I don't find menu.lst
<yacc> mercutio22, update-grub?
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: sudo update-grub
<mercutio22> yacc, Jordan_U Thats it?
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: Karmic uses GRUB2, which uses grub.cfg instead of menu.lst
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: Yes
<yacc> mercutio22, yep.
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: I will give it a shot
<mercutio22> brb
<DevelopmentStage> What's the easiest way to configure startup services in Karmic?  I used to use rcconf but it does not work in Karmic (bug perhaps?)
<m0ar> How to install KDE 4.3.2 at karmic?
<DevelopmentStage> m0ar: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<m0ar> DevelopmentStage: From ubuntu 9.10?
<bjsnider> assuming he's already using kde
<yacc> ikonia, and to make my happyness complete, the vesa driver does not work on my card either ;)
<m0ar> Now using gnome..
<ikonia> yacc: now that is dissapointing
<dupondje> lol this is a joke? Can't even burn an ISO on Karmic :(
<m0ar> DevelopmentStage: I'm using gnome atm, and it's a clean install, never used kde at it
<DevelopmentStage> m0ar: download the Kubuntu liveCD and install then do the upgrade..
<RussellAlan> where can i find some info on cloud? what it means etc
<yacc> ikonia, yeah, my HP2050eg tablet has a hate/love relationship with Ubuntu, with a tendency to the hate side :(
<m0ar> DevelopmentStage: Won't that install a whole new OS? ;s
<DevelopmentStage> m0ar: It is more trouble than it is worth trying to turn a Gnome system into KDE..It's a mess
<wgrant> DevelopmentStage: Uh, not it isn't.
<DevelopmentStage> Unless you have something like Gentoo that can do slots
<wgrant> m0ar: Just install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<VXxed> yacc: I found a link earlier today that's great for configuring tablets
<ziroday> m0ar: install kubuntu-desktop and then take a loo at !purekde
<wgrant> That will install Kubuntu as well.
<bjsnider> wgrant, he doesn't have karmic right now
<m0ar> wgrant: Never been like that, always been adding repos etc..
<m0ar> DevelopmentStage: Really?  I just want to try it, not stay with it.. I never get that intimate with KDE :D
<yacc> ikonia, since Jaunty thermal shutdowns (nobody at Ubuntu seems to take that serious, they are just merging all, atleast partially different bugs that mention thermal shutdown), ...
<wgrant> m0ar: Why are we talking about adding repos?
<mzz> Cyberkilla: close! timeout works but I broke the switch to a graphical terminal
<mzz> Cyberkilla: well, lack of timeout really
<m0ar> wgrant: To install kde?   Have always been a pain in the ass for me
<yacc> ikonia, and now I've reached a point where the stupid tablet does not boot anymore :(
<DevelopmentStage> I wisah Ubuntu could do slotted installs like Gentoo.  It makes it SO much easier to run things like KDE and Gnome on same machine without any conflicts
<wgrant> m0ar: You just need to install the 'kubuntu-desktop' metapackage. It has been the same since... Ubuntu 5.10?
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: err, what?
<yacc> VXxed, I don't need the tablet part that much, and btw, since Jaunty it works reasonably well for a casual user.
<DevelopmentStage> wgrant: and have all the Gnome menu icons in KDE? No thanks..
<m0ar> wgrant: For 4.3.2?
<m0ar> wgrant: Okay, will try then.. Thanks
<DevelopmentStage> mzz: ?
<ziroday> !purekde > DevelopmentStage
<ubottu> DevelopmentStage, please see my private message
<VXxed> yacc: I think the main part of that link that I remember and will later use is how to config the proprietary screen buttons
<wgrant> m0ar: 4.3.2, yes.
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: slotting has to do with running multiple versions of the same program, not with running (say) kde and gnome. And you can normally fake it by using different package names.
<Jordan_U> DevelopmentStage: You can just configure the .desktop files for KDE apps to only show in KDE and vice versa
<m0ar> wgrant: May ~500 mb be correct?
<Jordan_U> DevelopmentStage: Or if you really want use a chroot
<wgrant> m0ar: That sounds about right.
<m0ar> wgrant: Okay, thank you very much! <3
<m0ar>  :D
<DevelopmentStage> OK, I want to know the preferred way to configure startup services in Karmic.  rcconf does not work (perhaps I should file a bug)?
<yacc> VXxed, well, I've got more basic troubles (thermal ones, although the newest Karmic kernels are only ~15° warmer then hardy), kernel panics, crashing X11, and so on ;)
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: (one gentooism ubuntu might not offer is the ability to install more than one version of kde in parallel)
<wgrant> mzz: And what a loss that is...
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: and if it doesn't work filing bugs is usually appropriate :)
<yacc> ikonia, any idea how to approach the problem?
<mzz> wgrant: I'm just guessing at why he's mentioning slots here
<wgrant> DevelopmentStage: karmic moved to Upstart for lots of services.
<VXxed> yacc: Yeah, my fans aren't turning on in Karmic...I'm pretty sure it's an acpi loading issue, but nobody's around that can seem to help
<m0ar> wgrant: Hm.. I get to intimate in #linux and #ubuntu/-1
<wgrant> DevelopmentStage: I'm not sure if there is a tool for that, but you need to play around in /etc/init
<DevelopmentStage> wgrant: yes but HOW DO I CONFIGURE them?  Simple question
<ikonia> yacc: I'd first of all search the hardware for known problems/version supports
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: define "them"
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: looks like update-grub is not being able to update my boot options properly
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: How so?
<DevelopmentStage> mzz avahi, br1llty, timidity, etc..
<wgrant> DevelopmentStage: My first attempt would be to rename the relevant .conf file to .conf.disabled
<wgrant> Ah.
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: afaict most services you might actually want to toggle are still sysv init scripts, and I'd expect the old tools to still work on them
<wgrant> Some of those will still be legacy.
<wgrant> So should be configured the same as always.
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: avahi is upstart now iirc, checking the rest
<wgrant> But avahi is upstart.
<wgrant> Right.
<DevelopmentStage> --sigh--
<yacc> VXxed, well, it's not the fans in my case, it's probably the way the CPU is handled, but the thermal issue has me pissed off, notbecause it's not fixed, that can be, but just merging obviously different problem descriptions because they have the same subject :(
<DevelopmentStage> How can I know what is upstart and what isnt?
<wgrant> DevelopmentStage: Stuff in /etc/init is upstart. The rest is not.
<yacc> ikonia, where do I search that?
<ikonia> yacc: interenet
<DevelopmentStage> I hate having a gazillion services start that I dont need
<yacc> ikonia, google?
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: I still have jaunty linsted! What can I do?
<ikonia> yacc: make a list of your hardware and check what versions of things like the kernel each hardware device needs and known bugs
<Jordan_U> !minimal | DevelopmentStage
<ubottu> DevelopmentStage: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<VXxed> yacc: Blech.  That's no good.
<DevelopmentStage> Jordan_U: thanks Jordan, maybe I will just do a fresh install with minimal
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: It's likely that you only have your jaunty kernel listed, you can remove old kernels ( and other things ) in System > Administration > Computer Janitor
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: the others are sysv, assuming you meant brltty. The old tools really should work for those, I'm pretty sure.
<yacc> ikonia, nice idea, but to make a list of my hardware I currently need a live CD of some other linux distribution :(
<carpenike> hi alll, how do I add a boot parameter to my kernel line in grub2?
<DevelopmentStage> mzz: rcconf doesnt work..try it for yourself.  It lists services as being disabled that are running and vice versa
<Jordan_U> carpenike: Edit /etc/default/grub
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: I will try that
<JanC> DevelopmentStage: rcconf will most likely show wrong things about services managed by upstart
<carpenike> Jordan_U: if i want to add pci=nomsi to the kernel line, which variable do i edit?
<DevelopmentStage> JanC: I take it there is no tool to configure upstart services?
<|RussellAlan|> anyone have projector knowledge?
<|RussellAlan|> woops
<Jordan_U> carpenike: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<carpenike> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=nomsi"
<carpenike> look right?
<yacc> ikonia, using the laptop name and Karmic and Jaunty return mostly my own error reports.
<JanC> DevelopmentStage: rename them to disable them, or remove the packages if you really don't need them ?
<DevelopmentStage> for some reason the command "sysvinit" does not work even though I have it installed
<yacc> ikonia, OTOH, all reports of sucessful installs refer to older releases, like Hardy.
<JanC> or edit the upstart config for that service
<VXxed> On the same point that carpenike is asking
<DevelopmentStage> JanC: Where is the upstart config?
<mmcji> i have the latest RC1 of ubuntu 9.10 installed on a Dell E5500 Latitude.  This laptop has Intel GMA 4500 video.  Laptop resolution if fine, but I am not able to adjust video resolution when connected to a larger widescreen LCD.  What can I do?
<wgrant> DevelopmentStage: What do you expect 'sysvinit' to do?
<VXxed> Is "GRUB_MDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=force" correct?
<nxnn14> Hi all I just performed an update within Karmic. I update daily and when I clicked to restart my comp it got stuck on the splash screen and wont boot and I have tried to restart but it isnt booting into ubuntu
<JanC> DevelopmentStage: like you've already been told, in /etc/init/
<DevelopmentStage> wgrant: Allow me to configure services..According to google at least.
<mzz> VXxed: no (CMDLINE, to MDLINE)
<mzz> s/to/not/
<DevelopmentStage> I want something simple, like a menu with little checkmarks..Like rcconf used to do..I dont want to go mucking around in /etc/init.d
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: hit google over its virtual head, it's not making sense
<dupondje> pfft wtf, Brasero can't even handle to burn a simple ISO ?
<JanC> not /etc/init.d/ but /etc/init/
<mzz> dupondje: worked for me :(
<DevelopmentStage> JanC: whatever you get my point
<mzz> dupondje: it's really not fair, I don't get all those fun mysteriously failing programs even though I might be able to debug the problem
<dupondje> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ikonia> yacc: hence known bugs/problems
<bjsnider> mzz, you've set your system up correctly, no doubt
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: I have a thingy called sysv-rc-conf installed that *looks* like it offers the checkmarks you're after, but I'm not going to sanitycheck it right now
<DevelopmentStage> mzz: From google:  This is a text-based application that allows you to configure which services are started at boot time for each runlevel. It is simple interface for configuring runlevels. sysvconfig is just like ntsysv under Red hat Linux.
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301630/
<wgrant> DevelopmentStage: svsvinit != sysvconfig
<DevelopmentStage> mzz: that's what sysvconfig does
<DevelopmentStage> sysvconfig then..sorry
<mercutio22> I just upgraded from jaunty a few minutes ago. "uname -a" reveals I am using an old kernel and I only see jaunty options at grub. How can I fix that? update-grub will not do.
<JanC> DevelopmentStage: you really use runlevels ?
<DevelopmentStage> wgrant: and according to aptitude, sysvinit has replaced sysvconfig, so they are the same thing
<dupondje> mzz
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301630/
<mzz> mercutio22: wild guess would be grub 2 got installed, your new kernels are configured in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but grub 2 never got written to the mbr or the boot sector used. In which case "grub-install /dev/sda" (sanitycheck the partition used there!) might help, or might make your system not boot at all :)
<mercutio22> mzz: thanks
<wgrant> DevelopmentStage: What are you trying to achieve? Nothing good or useful, is my guess.
<DevelopmentStage> JanC: Yes I use runlevels because Linux uses runlevels last I checked?
<DevelopmentStage> wgrant: To shutdown services that take up RAM, that's what!
<mzz> wgrant: I haven't actually tried to achieve this yet, but I want a bunch of services like cron disabled if I'm booted into the realtime kernel
<JanC> no, sysvinit uses runlevels, upstart emultes them, and several distro's don't use them...
<dupondje> now it doesn't see the cd-rom drive anymore
<dupondje> wtf :(
<HBX> i've been getting slow downs and reporting problems with apps
<bjsnider> i don't know what services would be started that you'd definitely not need by default
<HBX> kernel crashes too
<mercutio22> mzz: I will try that and report back
<DevelopmentStage> bjsnider: Many..  On Jaunty I probably shut down a dozen services when I first installed it.  Karmic has totally changed everything and I can no longer do it
<carpenike> Ok that fixed it.
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: runlevels are a sysvinit thing (although replacement init systems may use something similar, and while karmic uses upstart it runs a sysvinit emulation layer on top). "Linux uses runlevels" is inaccurate.
<zniavre> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<carpenike> How do i install the app that allows me to play encrypted dvds in 9.10?
<JanC> DevelopmentStage: did you try uninstalling those services?
<bjsnider> DevelopmentStage, a dozen services? come on, that's hyperboli
<mzz> also, JanC already said all that more concisely :)
<Jordan_U> !dvd | carpenike
<ubottu> carpenike: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<carpenike> thanks.
<dupondje> this feels so sad :(
<DevelopmentStage> I am amazed that it is so difficult to simply turn a service on or off..Fedora has a little GUI menu where you can do it in 30 seconds..Why cant Ubuntu do this?
<DevelopmentStage> bjsnider: Yes I would say 8-10, no kidding
<wgrant> DevelopmentStage: Because very, very few people have any need at all to do it, and we are in the middle of a big migration to Upstart.
<wgrant> It is rightly not a high priority.
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: "sudo service blah stop" works, and I'd expect the tools you're used to to still work for the sysv ones. Again: if they don't: file bugs if there aren't any yet
<test34> DevelopmentStage, are you sure you don't mean 4-5?
<mercutio22> mzz: No... I still ony see jaunty options and splash screen is messed up, a mix between jaunty and karmic
<DevelopmentStage> test34: No I mean 8-10 at least
<mzz> mercutio22: which grub menu do you get? Iirc grub reports its version at the bottom of the screen.
<dupondje> ok and now ? can't wipe the disk, can't find the disk
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: which ones (just curious)?
<dupondje> its broken :(
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: Did you remove your old kernels?
<jar> Anyone else have an issue on netboox remix where gnome-terminal always opens in / rather than ~ ?
<seb_1024> hi, just upgading and I have lots of dbus_move_error() errors
<JanC> DevelopmentStage: why don't you remove those packages you don't need?
<DevelopmentStage> I dont need avahi, I dont need braile, I dont need cups, I dont need bluetooth, I dont need laptop-mode, I dont need pcmiautils
<DevelopmentStage> and others,.,.this is a partial list
<e3co> GoodJob on the OS. This is the first Ubuntu I have not had update problems with
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: Those kernel entries are supposed to be there as a fall back in case there are problems with the karmic kernel after upgrade, you can remove them
<mercutio22> mzz: I don't see any version number at the bottom of the screen ={
<rockrat> hello
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: the laptop stuff I'd just purge if this isn't a laptop (the system I on is, so I'm not going to check if that's doable)
<mzz> drat
<mzz> can someone tell me off the top of their head how you tell the grub legacy and grub 2 menu apart? :)
<wgrant> Isn't the version string up the top somewherE?
<e3co> grub-version
<mmcji> this is the first version of ubuntu I have not been able to get widescreen resolution working on larger LCD screens.  odd thou that 1280x800 works just fine on the laptop it's self.  Any suggestion on getting 1440x900 to work on larger LCD monitor?
<wgrant> I don't remember; I don't see GRUB any more.
<mzz> mercutio22: ah, what wgrant said?
<Jordan_U> mzz: One is menu.lst the other is grub.cfg
<mzz> Jordan_U: I know, but how do you tell which one you're actually getting at boot time?
<rockrat> i am experiencing occasional lockouts, specially while using firefox. is it ok or do i need to fix something ?
<JanC> mzz: the editor in grub2 is a lot more fancy for example  ;)
<mercutio22> wgrant: I don't see it
<mzz> Jordan_U: I guess we could compare menu.lst and grub.cfg to what's actually in the menu but that seems a bit error-prone
<e3co> wgrant:  sounds like you don't have wait time set to a time
<Jordan_U> mzz: GRUB2 shows it's version at the top if you show the menu
<mzz> ah, great, thanks
<e3co> 1.98 right?
<mzz> mercutio22: so it's at the top, not the bottom
<wild_oscar> hey! are there any known issues with portmap, nfs-kernel server at startup?
<Jordan_U> e3co: 1.97 beta4 ( final won't make it to karmic before release )
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: how to show the menu
<mercutio22> ?
<JanC> mzz: oh, and grub2 uses left shift to get into the menu, while grub1 used Esc
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: Hold shift at boot
<e3co> Jordan_U:  oh
<mmcji> i have not had any issues with nfs on 9.10
<dupondje> wodim: Input/output error. read error on input file
<wild_oscar> if I install nfs-kernel-server, neither postfix nor nfs-kernel-server start on startup
<dupondje> ROFL :( input file on blank cdrw ? :x
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: thanks, lets see
<wild_oscar> mmcji: do you have the kernel-server ?
<wild_oscar> ie, nfsd
<mmcji> yes
<mzz> dupondje: so what was the actual wodim command giving you that
<wild_oscar> ffs...I don't know what could be happening
<mzz> dupondje: also: did you manually eject and re-insert the disc (this is frequently necessary after blanking)
<mmcji> did you define your exports ?
<wild_oscar> if I install nfs-kernel-server it happens, if I uninstall everything works
<wild_oscar> mmcji: it doesn't start when exports is blank, right
<dupondje> jl@laptopjl:~$ wodim blank=fast /dev/cdr
<mmcji> i do not know really, i just configured it and then did exportfs -a
<mmcji> after restarting the nfs-kernel
<mmcji> no issues for me after that
<DevelopmentStage> mzz: How do I purge "laptop-mode?"  There is no such package in aptitude..
<mzz> dupondje: iirc that's not the right syntax, try either just "wodim blank=fast" or "wodim blank=fast dev=/dev/cdr"
<mercutio22> mzz, Jordan_U I see grub loading stage 1.5 very quick, but no version either on top or bottom of the screen whether or not I press shift...
<DevelopmentStage> What is the name of the package that provides "laptop-mode"
<mmcji> on the client side, you just need nfs-common and portmap
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: dpkg -S $(which laptop-mode) knows
<wild_oscar> the biggest issue is that it is preventing postfix from starting
<mzz> DevelopmentStage: or dpkg -S /etc/init.d/laptop-mode depending on what you mean
<mzz> mercutio22: ok, that's grub 1
<mmcji> I am not running postfix, so you have an element I am not working with.
<DevelopmentStage> thanks mzz that worked
<mzz> mercutio22: you upgraded from jaunty to karmic, right? I'm assuming you're ok with upgrading to grub 2
<mercutio22> mzz: yes, I am
<mercutio22> mzz: any clues?
<mzz> oh, ugh
<rockrat> where can i find recent system messages ?
<mzz> mercutio22: looks like grub (legacy) installs /sbin/grub-install while grub-pc (grub 2) installs /usr/sbin/grub-install
<mercutio22> mzz: so i just run the script on the later path?
<mzz> mercutio22: the latter normally comes first on $PATH though. Can you check if you still have grub 1 installed and purge it if it is?
<mercutio22> mzz: sur
<mzz> mercutio22: (and I'm assuming you have something bootable to recover, I'm not being careful to avoid making the system unbootable)
<mercutio22> mzz: yeah, I have some cds here
<mzz> rockrat: various files in /var/log, or "dmesg|tail" if you meant just kernel messages
<rockrat> mzz: thanks
<mercutio22> mzz: ok.. I am purging it
<mercutio22> mzz: and chose grub2 for installation
<mzz> mercutio22: then run grub-install some more
<mzz> I'm assuming you have grub-pc installed
<rockrat> mzz: repeating msg >> [ 8556.883756] sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.
<mercutio22> mzz: yeah.. I just installed it now
<Bookman> Since upgrading to 9.10, Evolution can no longer send email via smtp.  It just times out trying to connect.  I'm not sure what went wrong or how to check.
<rockrat> mzz: i am not using disc
<mzz> mercutio22: hmm, weird. I wonder if you somehow ended up with grub-common but not grub-pc or something.
<mzz> no, that can't be it
<wild_oscar> mmcji: could you try to install postfix to see if the issue happens?
<mercutio22> mzz: yeah! it worked! =]
<mzz> still odd
<mercutio22> mzz: I get Grub2 now
<mercutio22> mzz: and karmic kernel options
<mzz> mercutio22: I should've spent more time figuring out what broken state you'd gotten into instead of just getting you out of it
<cowbud> Bookman: is the server you are connecting to local or remote? and have you tried just connecting to the port with telnet?
<nemo> about once a day
<nemo> on launching vlc
<mercutio22> mzz: how can I help? maybe I can revert changes?
<nemo> it stutters every second or two while playing in an irritating fashion unless I shut it down, do a killall pulseaudio, then restart it :(
<nemo> sooo annoying
<mzz> mercutio22: don't bother
<mzz> (I doubt it'd put you back in the same state)
<mzz> nemo: I have totem deadlocking on me occasionally. Just started actually gathering data on that one.
<nemo> hm. haven't used totem lately.
<mzz> (it usually does it on loading a new movie, and the ui thread deadlocks)
<nemo> but it did do that plenty before
<mzz> I stored a bunch of stacks before I killed it the last time I hit this, so I can compare stacks if it happens again
<nemo> oh. I was getting the crashes on trying to hit close, searching launchpad revealed an open bug and a ton of stacks
<nemo> don't think I've run into yours before
<mzz> if it gets into this state I have to "force quit" it (the ui thread deadlocks)
<ubuntuLover> mzz, the hdd test still hasn't said that it finished and it's 10mins after estimated finish time!
<Ian_Corne> anyone else notice "reading database" when updating has become really slow?
<nemo> mzz: I expect odd pa stuff may be biggest source of issues in 9.10
<nemo> at least judging from my friends and I
<jar> I'm absolutely no stranger to editing /etc/fstab .. but is there SERIOUSLY not a front-end to this yet?
<jar> Really?
<jar> Heh.
<rockrat> mzz: /var/log/messages is being flooded by message >> Oct 26 05:34:39 xXx pulseaudio[1733]: alsa-source.c: Resume failed, couldn't restore original fragment settings. (Old: 65536/65536, New 1073676288/65532)
<nemo> jar: whatcha doin'?
<rockrat> mzz: cpu is at 100%
<mzz> jar: there was one, iirc
<jar> nemo, Not much.
<nemo> (that doesn't have a frontend) :-p
<mzz> ubuntuLover: smartctl -a has a progress percentage in it somewhere
<DanaG> !find dns_sd.h
<jar> mzz, Was does no good now.
<jar> ;)
<ubottu> File dns_sd.h found in libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev
<mzz> rockrat: weird. What's spending cpu?
<mzz> jar: sec, searching
<mzz> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<ubuntuLover> mzz, won't that jeopordize the test done so far?
<mzz> jar: ^^^
<rockrat> mzz: firefox
<jar> mzz, It's not the fact I need one. I'm just seriously LOL'ing that there's not an Ubuntu supported and shipped app for it.
<mzz> ubuntuLover: not normally, no
<yacc> So where does one post tracebacks?
<jar> also, mzz. That script looks terribly hacky and has NO place in a distro release.
<mzz> jar: slightly puzzled me too, but if you're mostly gui-bound you can just mount through the "places" menu, and if you're not you can edit /etc/fstab
<mercutio22>  something wlse worries me. I got a pop-up saying my disk is dieing =P
<rockrat> mzz: firefox >> waiting channel: futex_wait_queue_me
<mzz> jar: that bad? I used it once but I didn't read it first
<jar> mzz, that's a terrible solution for people with data drives.
<Jordan_U> jar: Why?
<wgrant> jar: Which is a very small subset of users.
<jar> wgrant, Wrong..
<mzz> jar: if you're mostly gui-based it looks like gnome is smart enough to mount the drive if you need it
<mzz> jar: (at least it's doing that with my bookmarked network drive)
<jar> mzz, yeah but if you have a data hard drive with all your music on it and you open rhythmbox.. you're S.O.L
<mzz> jar: rhythmbox is exactly what seems to be mounting the network drive for me here
<yacc_> So where does one post tracebacks?
<yacc_> No idea what exactly causes them.
<mzz> rockrat: not sure how you managed that one, sorry
<mzz> yacc_: what kind of tracebacks?
<jar> mzz, I think it's seriously just funny that something as basic as making sure the system mounts something at boot isn't configurable without sudo vim /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> jar: Why? You can set a drive to auto mount from nautilus
<rockrat> mzz: ok thanks, nvm
<jar> Jordan_U, That's not really GNOME's job.
<yacc> mzz, kernel oops.
<mzz> yacc: "ubuntu-bug linux" iirc
<rockrat> bb
<jar> JonathanD, /etc/fstab exists for a reason and should be configurable without sudo vim/nano/emacs /etc/fstab
<ubuntuLover> mzz, yep, it's finixed with no errors
 * jar shakes his head
<ubuntuLover> *finished
<mzz> jar: must admit I was slightly puzzled by it myself, but arguably it makes sense because if you have multiple *internal* partitions you probably know about fstab and if you have multiple *external* ones you probably shouldn't automount them
<DanaG> Error: The stylesheet https://my.calpoly.edu/cas/login was not loaded because its MIME type, "text/html", is not "text/css".
<DanaG> Source File: https://my.calpoly.edu/cas/login?service=https%3A%2F%2Fblackboard.calpoly.edu%2Fwebapps%2Flogin%3Fnew_loc%3D%252Fwebapps%252Fportal%252Fframeset.jsp%253FuseCas%253D1%2526tab%253Dcourses%2526url%253D%252Fbin%252Fcommon%252Fcourse.pl%253Fcourse_id%253D_33314_
<DanaG> Line: 0
<yacc> mzz: hope that works without X11 ;)
<mzz> jar: there aren't *that* many cases where you actually need an editor like this (the most obvious one is adding a second internal hd when ubuntu is already installed on the primary)
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> sorry, wrong tab.
<jar> mzz, that's still a poor excuse.
<mzz> jar: I'm not saying there aren't cases where they're useful, but I think you're overestimating how necessary mount at boot is if you mainly (only) use gui apps
<jar> assuming that just because someone has two hard drives they should know how to edit fstab is insane
<maco> and if you have physical access to change hard drives but not root access... O_o
<mzz> ubuntuLover: then I seriously doubt any kind of formatting will help
<bjsnider> DanaG, what are you trying to use to load that  page?
<jar> mzz, It could easily be added to Disk Utility anyways..
<mzz> jar: if they have two disks at ubuntu install time the installer deals with it correctly
 * DanaG can't get his danged eSATA drive to auto-mount at boot.
<wgrant> jar: Disk Utility is brand new and unfinished.
<DanaG> And when I plug it in, it demands authentication... and has no "remember me, **** you!" function.
<ubuntuLover> mzz, back to square 1 then
<jar> wgrant, It ships so I can complain if I want to :)
<wgrant> Perhaps devicekit-disks will support the functionality that you seek eventually.
<mzz> jar: again: I actually agree with you that this is something I expected to be there, but it turns out that as long as I stick to the gui utils mount at boot isn't critical.
<MrKeuner> mzz, now I think it could really be hardware problem. When I click strongly it works :( Sorry for bothering...
<DanaG> And then it gives "Authentication Denied" for the other of the two partitions.
<jar> wgrant, Why should we be relying on devicekit when fstab exists for this very reason?
<maco> jar: more constructively, you could fix it
<maco> dont whine unless youve at least filed a bug
<DanaG> Yeah, instead of queueing the requests... it makes one, and the other errors out!
<jar> maco, Canonical can hire me if they want me to take time out of my life for products they get paid for.
<jar> Also, RedHat.
<jar> Since they actually code it.
<wgrant> jar: /etc/network/interfaces exists for static configuration, but Network Manager is the preferred way for desktop users to configure networks.
<DanaG> What happened to the PolicyKit "Remember Authentication" feature!
<DanaG> s/!/?/
<maco> jar: ah another one of those "all you volunteers are suckers" people? well see if we wanna fix your stuff....
<wgrant> jar: I imagine the same may happen for disk mounting; it's simply much more convenient and better for users.
<mzz> DanaG: yeah, I've been wondering about that. Might be mia for polkit 1 (as opposed to 0.9)
<jar> wgrant, And we all have seen how reliable Network Manager is.. hint, WiCD exists for a reason..
<wgrant> jar: I haven't had problems with NM in more than 18 months.
<wgrant> And I don't think WiCD exists for a reason any more.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Remembering permission and remembering an eSATA password are slightly different
<wgrant> If you have problems, file a damn bug.
<maco> jar: wicd was created back when drivers werent all standardizing on the one interface NM uses. now they all do, and it works dandy
<jar> I haven't had issues with NM in more than.. 8 days.
<maco> maybe your hardware's fubar?
<DanaG> All my NM issues have mostly turned out to be IWLAGN sucking.
<jar> Haha.
<mzz> only problem I've had with NM was with a gsm modem usb thing, and that mostly went away in karmic's NM
<wgrant> jar: If you didn't file a bug, you didn't have a problem.
<DanaG> Yeah, the new policykit lacks the "remember me" thing.
<jar> wgrant, Known bugs. I don't need to throw in a "me too"
<Ian_Corne> anyone else notice "reading database" when updating has become really slow?
<DanaG> And the gnome policykit thingy doesn't even SHOW any devkit stuff!
<mzz> oh, the other problem I've had with it is cnetworkmanager isn't in ubuntu
<maco> jar: you could throw in a patch
<mzz> Ian_Corne: that's purely io-bound here
<DanaG> In fact, all I see in Authorizations is this:
<jar> maco, I'm not a Canonical employee. I'm good.
<mzz> Ian_Corne: if it suddenly got slower I'd attempt to check other io-bound things
<DanaG> policykit: revoke, read, modify, grant.
<maco> jar: neither am i. doesn't prevent me from submitting patches.
<Ian_Corne> nah it's been like this for a while
<DanaG> hal: device access: directly access colors.
<Ian_Corne> for a friend of mine too
<maco> jar: foss existed 20 years before canonical did.
<DanaG> Surely there should be more than just 5 total authorizable things listed!
<Ian_Corne> and on diffrent devices
<maco> jar: just because it exists now does not mean everyone should expect payment to fix what bothers them
<jar> maco, Indeed.. I'm well aware of RMS and the FSF
<mzz> DanaG: most likely the list you're getting is only for polkit 0.9 stuff, which is hardly anything.
<jar> And their extreme objection to Ubuntu
<maco> jar: but it seems youve never heard of scratching your own itch, only of whining like a baby
<jar> So maybe invoking them isn't the best idea?
<jar> :)
<DanaG> Hmm, where's a panel for polkit 1?
<wgrant> jar: Nobody invoked RMS and the FSF.
<mzz> well, *you* did
<wgrant> jar: FOSS isn't just them...
 * mzz just drops this conversation.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1-gnome/+bug/432281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432281 in policykit-1-gnome "Missing polkit-gnome-authorization" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<jar> wgrant, You're ignorant to say that F/OSS over 10 years ago wasn't exclusively the FSF and Richard Stallman.
<jar> But hey.
<jar> Have fun.
<jar> My question has been answered and you have a good'n.
<jar> ;)
<maco> jar: the vast majority of ubuntu developers are volunteers. it is unfair for you to say "hey, volunteers, WORK HARDER!" but refuse to do anything yourself, even something which would *benefit* you. it shows a complete lack of appreciation and an attitude that developers probably don't want to reward by helping you.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1-gnome/+bug/445315
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445315 in policykit-1-gnome "Unable to remember the authorization for mount a device" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<jar> maco, Have a great day ;)
<DanaG> " I believe this is unfortunately "Won't Fix", the new policykit doesn't have the concept of remembering the authorizations."
<DanaG> Nice job breaking things, Upstream!
<ubuntuLover> night everyone
 * DanaG slaps Upstream with an eSATA cable.
<Ian_Corne> hehe DanaG
<bjsnider> DanaG, is the esata mount policy different from usb drives?
<DanaG> Yeah, it's considered internal.
<bjsnider> that's the problem
<DanaG> Well, it wouldn't be so bad if they hadn't removed "remember authorization".
<mesula> I want Ubuntu to get better, not get worse.
<DanaG> Or if at the very least, it didn't ERROR OUT on one while waiting for the other!
<mzz> "considered internal" would be fixable through a .fdi file in a hal-based world
<mzz> I haven't had to look up what the devicekit-disks equiv is
<DanaG> That is, if you make two requests at once, it prompts for one and refuses the other!
<DanaG> What it should do: QUEUE THEM!
<DanaG> Grrr!
<bjsnider> DanaG, but if it behaved like a usb hdd it would be fine with you, right?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<mzz> oh, speaking of queueing
<mzz> I should probably file a bug on what happens if you hit the acpi power button while the screen is locked
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/153768
<jessture1> can anyone tell me where to look to fix the volume on-screen-display when im watching youtube or other flash video on fullscreen?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153768 in hal "External SATA (eSATA) removable disk (formatted with Ext3) not mounted automatically: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<wgrant> What happens if you hit the acpi power button while the screen is locked?
<mzz> wgrant: well, if I hit that button while I'm in gnome I get a "shut down the computer" dialog, with a 60 seconds timeout until it shuts down automatically.
<wgrant> mzz: Ah. Convenient.
<bjsnider> DanaG, i just think we should be trying to remove all of the password prompts that aren't necessary
<mzz> wgrant: if I hit the power button while the screen is locked (including after a resume from hibernate) I get that same dialog, but it's invisible (behind the black locked screen screen) and counting down.
<DanaG> Removal of "remember me" is annoying.
<mzz> wgrant: I'm not sure what should happen, but an invisibly counting down dialog is probably not it
<wgrant> mzz: Probably not, no.
<mzz> (if it's going to invisibly count down at least have it hibernate, not poweroff)
 * mzz wonders what app displays that thing anyway. gnome-session?
<wgrant> Probably.
<wgrant> I don't think it would be indicator-session
<wgrant> But you never know what crazy stuff DX has decided to do today...
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-25
<cwillu> ... kicking me out like that
<Cyberkilla> Hello, quick question: I have removed some packages from Ubuntu that I don't want, but are required by  ubuntu-desktop. Is there a SAFE way, in future, to upgrade without Ubuntu reinstalling all of the stuff I removed? Every release, I end up having to uninstall Empathy, etc. This time, I removed hundreds of  packages, and I would rather not have to do it all again for Natty:)
<Cyberkilla> ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal are still installed. It's only really ubuntu-desktop that I've had to drop.
<Cyberkilla> Seems like my question wasn't so simple after all. :-)
<Cyberkilla> Damn, I always pick the most idle times.
<ABJayo> hi, will there be an easy way to switch to stock Gnome instead of using Unity in Natty?
<jbicha> ABJayo: yes, it will be possible to install gnome-desktop-environment or something similar
<ABJayo> yeah, I was thinking of an option at GDM
<jbicha> and gnome3 will be available also, so 3 choices
<ABJayo> so 2.32, 3, or Unity?
<jbicha> yes, but I don't know if all 3 will be on the CD or will require an extra install
<ABJayo> ok
<BUGabundo> evening
 * BUGabundo picks up the shotgun and kills firefox for good
<rww> go chromium-browser?
<BUGabundo> its what I'm using
<BUGabundo> but I use ff for other pages
<BUGabundo> and it has been crashing for the last to days like crazy
<BUGabundo> not that chromium v9 is much better
<rww> hah. I'm still on Chromium 6 ;p
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> that's pre historic
<rww> no, I don't know why I'm in here…
<rww> BUGabundo: yeah, but it works. except for when it decides the back button should make it go back twice.
<BUGabundo> Reading symbols from /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12pre/firefox-bin...Reading symbols from /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12pre/firefox-bin...done.
<BUGabundo> ill make sure to see what's crashing it
<BUGabundo> eeewwwwww
<BUGabundo> huge trace
 * BUGabundo reads
<BUGabundo> moving 12GiBs over e-sata: 2 min
<Volkodav> yofel_: ping
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-26
<BUGabundo> is it me or is it kinda stupid for notify-osd to stop working once you have *anything* in fullscreen in any desktop?
<bjsnider> mr. shuttleworth has almost declared war on the gnome devs today
<bjsnider> "Shuttleworth says that GNOME would benefit from greater receptiveness to outside innovation and is disappointed that the Zeitgeist project isn't being embraced by the upstream community."
<BUGabundo> :)
<bjsnider> "...Canonical made an effort to participate in the GNOME Shell design process and found that Ubuntu's vision for the future of desktop interfaces was fundamentally different from that of the upstream GNOME Shell developers."
<bjsnider> i think ryan paul's right that the decision to go with unity over gnome-shell could marginalize gnome-shell
<bjsnider> even on other distros
 * kklimonda_ actually agrees
<bjsnider> but now unity will be moved to a compiz backend instead of mutter
<kklimonda_> especially that g-s is still not ready
<kklimonda_> it's a good decision imo
<kklimonda_> mutter, while technologically a better solution just doesn't work with our current drivers
<bjsnider> yes but i don't think they're eventually going to switch to gnome-shell
<bjsnider> or possibly even mutter
<kklimonda_> it wouldn't be that hard to replace compiz with mutter (just as it's not that hard to do that the other way around)
<kklimonda_> as for whether we are going to switch to g-s at some point I can't say.. but then I'm not sure if g-s is actually going to be released at some time >:)
<bjsnider> that's the kind of comment that will fan the flame war
<kklimonda_> indeed :)
<kklimonda_> but It's only partially my poor attempt to make a joke
<kklimonda_> the development of g-s, at least so far, has been pretty chaotic
<kklimonda_> I think it actually suffers from some of the problems current unity (mutter based) does.
<bjsnider> mutter performs ok here, but not as well as compiz
<kklimonda_> you are one of the lucky few then :)
<bjsnider> i r using nvidia
<kklimonda_> so am I and the mutter doesn't perform ok
<kklimonda_> it doesn't slow down but it does heat up my gpu
<bjsnider> compiz doesn't heat up your gpu?
<kklimonda_> bjsnider: nope
<bjsnider> i haven't used it in so long that i'm not sure
<johnjohn101> is gnome really gone it 11.04?
<rww> johnjohn101: gnome-panel is being replaced with Unity. The rest of GNOME will still be there.
<johnjohn101> gnome panel? is this the upper panel?
<johnjohn101> i'll have to look it up
<johnjohn101> do you think I can still use gnome panel?
<rww> johnjohn101: yes, it'll still be around. Unity will automatically fall back to it on some graphics cards, actually.
<johnjohn101> can I install unity on my 10.10 to see what it looks like?
<rww> johnjohn101: You can install the netbook version (see the ubuntu-netbook package), but it'll apparently differ significantly from the desktop version planned for 11.04, so it wouldn't be too useful for judging Unity.
<johnjohn101> ok, thanks, I'll have to be patient and wait for one of the alphas to take a peek.
<bjsnider> kklimonda_, you're right. my power profile is down to minimum under compiz, where it was at maximum under mutter
 * patdk-wk should upgrade his maverick machine
<vish> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<vish> oops!
<patdk-wk> man, have to optimize my system all over again :(
<patdk-wk> maverick had 8sec boots, natty is having 12seconds :( all cpu load
<th3hate> is it possible to install unity shell on ubuntu 10.10 desktop?
<patdk-wk> hmm, vmware so isn't liking natty at all
<ePirat> hi, maybe here anyone can help me
<ePirat> i want to acces from my mac to my ubuntu machine, i installed netatalk, but when i try to login, i get the error that user or pass is wrong, but it isnt
<ePirat> :-(
<patdk-wk> epirat, your running natty?
<ePirat> what
<ePirat> natty?
<patdk-wk> I guess not, so you beong in #ubuntu
<virtuald> i think netatalk is for the old mac os
<ePirat> oh
<patdk-wk> man, I so wish I could get vmware tools to work in natty, but so don't feel like digging into kernel compile issues at the moment
<BUGa_badmood> o/
<AnxiousNut> So since 11.04 will ship with desktop unity and as the default session, will it still have the gnome desktop session as a secondary option?
<bjsnider> it will certainly have hte gnome shell
<bjsnider> i imagine it will have gnome 3, and it depends on what options are available there
<BUGabundo> and now avidemux breaks
<BUGabundo> now I know I'm in natty
<BUGabundo> only missing an X breakage now
<BUGabundo> where's penguim ?
<iShawnW> Anyone have issues of kernel panics?
<iShawnW> Like if it idles down too far it just freezes.
<BUGabundo> iShawnW: me
<zanus> I obviously have two monitors hooked up, http://pastebin.com/9tKjcJyR . Though no matter what I do.. I even did a "sudo Xorg -configure" I can't get the second one on that list to show up.  At one time it showed a bunch of gray/red/blue pixels at login, but that's about it
<zanus> Anyone have an idea how I can detect it?
<Ian_Corne> Ah it's open again :)
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: you dog, you didn't tell me
 * BUGabundo hides
<Ian_Corne> I just updated X with xorg-edge ppa and it crashes hard
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> don't use the PPA :P
<Ian_Corne> downgrading with synaptic atm
<Ian_Corne> Yeah i've got myself a new laptop, it's a worry child
<Ian_Corne> no working touchpad, no working nvidia driver
<Ian_Corne> the thing where you can switch off the gpu
<Ian_Corne> no suspend/resume
<BUGabundo> you can't do that in real time
<BUGabundo> its on boot only
<BUGabundo> limitations in X
<Ian_Corne> what can't be done?
<BUGabundo> change between onboard and dedicated gp
<BUGabundo> *gpu
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> I thought it was implemented starting from .34?
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu control center has an option for it
<Ian_Corne> but I've never actually noticed it switching
<BUGabundo> oh??
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ^^^^^^^^^^
<Ian_Corne> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/ubuntu-control-centre-0-5-brings-gpu-switching-to-linux/
<bjsnider> afaik there's no support for gpu switching
<Ian_Corne> I haven't seen the "power-save gpu is in use" thingy yet
<Pici> but omg ubuntu reported it!
<Ian_Corne> I read on phoronix .34 should have support for it
<bjsnider> "using the ‘vga-switchero’ module present in the Linux kernel 2.6.35"
<bjsnider> that's just a small bit of code that may or may not work
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: http://i.imgur.com/JPxql.gif
<Ian_Corne> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODAxOA
<BUGabundo> stop messing with it
<Ian_Corne> I know that gif
<Ian_Corne> :p
<bjsnider> the best thing to do is use the bios to pick one gpu permanently, if such an option exists
<Ian_Corne> I'll check it
<Ian_Corne> Is there an easy script to undo all changes a PPA did? :)
<bjsnider> ppa-purge
<Ian_Corne> thnx trying it now
<BUGabundo> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/128419.html
<bjsnider> Ian_Corne, it goes without saying you'll have to reboot after purging xorg-edgers
<Ian_Corne> i did :)
<Ian_Corne> well if I want the changes to be in effect that is
<Ian_Corne> i got my touchpad working!
<Ian_Corne> no 2 finger scrolling tho :(
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: its scroll by defaul
<bjsnider> i think there are options available for that if you want to dig into some config files
<BUGabundo> for some WEIRD reason
<Ian_Corne> so it doesn't see it as a real touchpad, rather an emulated mouse
<BUGabundo> you can only have one
<BUGabundo> two fingers or side scroll
<BUGabundo> it _used_ to work for a while with both
<Ian_Corne> yeah and you could change it in mouse preferences
<Ian_Corne> but it doesn't show the tab
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: gconf-editor FTW
<Ian_Corne> yeah but then i'll have to go search through it all :p
<Ian_Corne> and the reason it's not showing is because it's not supported probably?
<Ian_Corne> ok it has more settings then the menu
<Ian_Corne> but shouldn't the changes take effect immediatly?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> reboot and be sure
<Ian_Corne> I did, it did not help
<iShawnW> BUGabundo: how did you solve your kernel panicing issues?
<BUGabundo> I didn't
<BUGabundo> its happening dailly
<BUGabundo> when I transfer stuff
<BUGabundo> cwillu: where's the party?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you know what i don't understand about the whole checkgmail thing?
<bjsnider> why doesn't the guy that created that just contribute patches to gm-notifier instead?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<iShawnW> oh... well on lxde with nautilus I have yet to get one, I will try a transfer. What kind of transfer would you do that would cause the KP
<BUGabundo> cause the other guy is a brick?
<BUGabundo> he refuses to do anything to it
<bjsnider> ok, but it's open source
<bjsnider> take the source code, fork it and add the patches
<BUGabundo> iShawnW: so it isn't hw or kernel
<BUGabundo> humm
<iShawnW> BUGabundo: no but Win7 Blue screens at EXT3, it makes me laugh
<iShawnW> well like every other time
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-27
<iShawnW> BUGabundo: do you have another machine to ssh into you main when it locks up? maybe see if you can trigger it and keep the ssh alive of if everything dies
<BUGabundo> I don't , on hand
<Ian_Corne> gah, I hate you nvidia :(
<Ian_Corne> while trying to get nvidia driver to work, I lost my good resolution option when using nouveau
<h00k> I'd like to upgrade to natty :)
<IdleOne> h00k: go for it
<h00k> IdleOne: I just have to find the 'proper' way.
<h00k> update-manger -d, no, just replace maverick with natty in sources.lst?
<IdleOne> all I did was change maverick to natty in sources
<h00k> gotcha.
<IdleOne> really not much to talk about right now. soon as they decide how to break everything at UDS it will become fun :)
<h00k> yes
<h00k> is Unity default in the repos now?
<IdleOne> not yet, I don't think
<IdleOne> from what I understand there is a lot of work to be done before it works proper on Desktop
<IdleOne> you might want to sit on on the Unity session
<h00k> I understand. I use it on my netbook
<jeus> hi to all
<shingen> where can I get a copy of unity shell? :)
<shingen> isn't 11.04 LTS?
<bjsnider> shingen, first question: it's in the repos already (sudo apt-get install unity). second question: no.
<shingen> ty
<IdleOne> Unity is nice but I think I'll wait for the desktop version
<crimsun> I'm excited about the opportunity to do a11y right for Unity.  We've had some interesting hallway discussions here at UDS on it.
<bjsnider> ally?
<crimsun> accessibility, but yeah
<psusi> damnit
<psusi> I'm debating taking off work tomorrow and crashing uds
<psusi> I didn't realize it was in town until today
<psusi> it's usually on the other end of the world
<psusi> I'd love to get some face time with Keybuck
<psusi> and cjwatson
<crimsun> well, c'mon then.
<psusi> problem is, I can't figure out when the best time to show up is
<psusi> I can't come stay for the entire thing...
<psusi> and the one meeting that looked like it would be of interest to me already happened today... was about grub2 and graphics mode passing into plymouth
<psusi> I got in the irc channel from work when it was going on and almost nothing was said there
<psusi> what's going on down there now?  I mean... after all of the scheduled meetings, do people get together at the bar in the lobby for drinks and informal chatting?
<psusi> looks like the hotel is about a 30-40 minute drive for me and I'd hate to take off work, drive down there, and find out everyone is busy in meetings I don't have a particular interest in/ability to contribute to
<psusi> but if there's just kind of... a few hours of social time, I'd head down
<psusi> I'd certainly like to chat with keybuck for a bit about my proposed lvm2 update... we're now 20 upstream releases behind... need to update to get the new cool snapshot merge feature... been testing it with trial upgrades to natty then reverting... works great
<christian_lappy> are there some meeting minutes from ucs ?
<christian_lappy> or summary whats going on ?
<om26er> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BUGabundo> YAYAYAYAAYA
<BUGabundo> just got my new #DesireHD
<DJones> BUGabundo: I'm waiting for mine to be delivered, what is the connectivity with Ubuntu like? I was assuming it would connect without any problems
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> never had any prob with my magic
<BUGabundo> ADB FTW
<DJones> Same here, going from a magic to desire hd, I'll have to wait to find out
<BUGabundo> I'll be keeping both
<BUGabundo> magic will be my Voice phone
<BUGabundo> where's DHD will be a MID
<Jewkonia> Hello
<Jewkonia> My name is Jewkonia
<Volkodav> :)
<Jewkonia> How are you?
<pace_t_zulu> hi wrst
<wrst> hi pace_t_zulu taking your advice :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: see the topic ^
<pace_t_zulu> .... "Narwhal is broke, check bug #665471"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665471 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> works for me
<patdk-wk> I have 3 partitions, /, /boot, swap
<pace_t_zulu> patdk-wk: me too
<patdk-wk> only 31packages since I last updated 2 days ago
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: since i'm total noob here is there installation media already ?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: install maverick
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: change references in /etc/apt/sources.list from maverick to natty
<wrst> ok pace_t_zulu could i do this from my existing maverick install or best to do it from a fresh maverick install?
<pace_t_zulu> and then sudo apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: either way will work
<patdk-wk> I did it from my existing maverick install
<wrst> thanks i shall ssh into my laptop and destroy it while i'm at work :)
<wrst> sounds fun!
<patdk-wk> karmic beta1 -> lucid -> maverick -> natty, all upgraded each cycle
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ultimately it's the same thing... the only difference will be any customizations since install
<pace_t_zulu> i like to use the most recent install media possible... narrows the scope of possible errors
 * patdk-wk has a crapload of customizations, I'm waiting to see it die :)
<wrst> ok gotcha well breaking things does not bother me since i will have another system on a partition just in case it breaks or when it breaks :)
<patdk-wk> I've just been tweaking it to make it boot faster, and running on btrfs
<pace_t_zulu> patdk-wk: using IPV6?
<patdk-wk> I hope so
<patdk-wk> looks like it
<pace_t_zulu> patdk-wk: +1
<wrst> well pace_t_zulu patdk-wk i just started the destruction of my perfectly running system :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you should be just fine... there is very little difference between the two releases at this point...
<wrst> well i look forward to when it goes up in smoke pace_t_zulu :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: like i said... the main difference is the tool chain ... from gcc 4.4 to gcc 4.5
<wrst> cool i'm looking forward to getting it home and rebooting
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: not going to reboot remotely?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i hope you are using 'screen' or something like it if your are performing a dist-upgrade remotely
<wrst> well guess i might as well hadn't i? :)
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu i am certainly using screen :) its the only way to fly
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: going to reboot remotely?
<wrst> yeah might as well but i'm wireless so won't be able to do anything until i get in
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-28
<linuxman410> i think unity still looks like gnome
<philip_> sorry for asking questions here, not getting through the noise in #ubuntu. I'm getting a blank screen on booting livecd to install. Intel graphics
<AndrewMC> philip_: You do need to ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners this channel is only for support for ubuntu Natty Narwhal
<Ian_Corne> I've got my resolution back by upgrading to natty
<Ian_Corne> this laptop is gonna be a workload :p
<patdk-wk> a workload?
<Goog_Josh> hello, does somebody knows how to change size of window's border in 10.10
<jpds> bug #160311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult [please no more comments; patches welcome]" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160311
<jpds> Goog_Josh: Comment #11 of that bug?
<Goog_Josh> yes, but how to fix this bug?
<jpds> Comment #11 has a workaround.
<Goog_Josh> i don't see
<jpds> Goog_Josh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/160311/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult [please no more comments; patches welcome]" [Low,In progress]
<Goog_Josh> thanks a lot just trying
<Goog_Josh> just do it, thanks again. I was looking for it for three days
<Goog_Josh> one more question: how to set inclusion numeric keys(numlock) by boot
<Goog_Josh> ?
<Goog_Josh> Does anyone know the for my last answer?
<zniavre> numlockx ?
<Goog_Josh> thanks, just fix it
<Goog_Josh>  does anyone know how to fix the bug with sleep mode in 10.10
<zniavre> you should switch to #ubuntu for question related to 10.10
<dan2> what's the easiest way to upgrade to ubuntu unstable..
<bjsnider> 'ubuntu unstable' -- what a debian-centric nomenclature
<Ian_Corne> dan2: replacing maverick with natty in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<dan2> k
<Ian_Corne> mind that alpha1 isn't out yet
<dan2> well I'm specifically looking to just get kdevel 4.1.0
<dan2> kdevelop
<dan2> there is some sort of tagging thing, but I forget how to use that
<BUGabundo> good evening dear Ubuntistas
<BUGabundo> and MERRY MERRY xtmas to you cwillu
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> I mean
<BUGabundo> HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear friend
<BUGabundo> can I have cake now?
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a candle
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, because you said merry xmas in october, you will be permanently banned from this channel
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> yeah, I really should said happy Halloween
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-29
<Kage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/time/+bug/668156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 668156 in time (Ubuntu) "The man pages for time don't match the actual binary" [Undecided,New]
<Ian_Corne> are there any blueprints for 11.04 yet?
<Ian_Corne> or after UDS?
<Ian_Corne> anyone here sporting an ati 6850?
<bjsnider> if they were, i doubt it would work with linux
<Ian_Corne> A friend tells me it should work with the latest catalyst?
<jjcm> Anyone know the hardware compatibility on the latest macbook airs
<jjcm> Thinking of grabbing one
<jjcm> but want to be sure I can toss some other brands of nix on it as well
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> happy birthday akgraner
<BUGabundo> and I'm sorry to hear, not under the best circumstances :(
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-30
<ripps> So... I assume that ubuntu is going to fix the problem where Unity fails when working with a video card that doesn't have non-power-of-two texture support?
<ripps> oh, i see. They're going to port it to compiz
<u456503> help with http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ov51x-jpeg-source
<Goog_Josh> when i trying to start kaffeine - display next message: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Video Drivers failed to initialize!". does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<Goog_Josh> when i trying to start kaffeine - display next message: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Video Drivers failed to initialize!". does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<bazhang> Goog_Josh, this is for Natty Narwhal, Ubuntu 11.04
<Goog_Josh> not understood
<bazhang> Goog_Josh, you are using what version? 10.10? 10.04 ?
<Goog_Josh> 10.10
<bazhang> Goog_Josh, try #kubuntu
<Goog_Josh> i have gnome
<bazhang> then #ubuntu
<Goog_Josh> i wrote there. no one answered
<bazhang> this is for the development version of Ubuntu only (11.04)
<Goog_Josh> ok
<duffydack> ok, I'm ready to try out natty..  just change the sources from maverick to natty?
<wzssyqa> duffydack: yep, now there are several bugs
<wzssyqa> duffydack: before upgrade , have a look
<duffydack> its only a vm so no worries.
<wzssyqa> duffydack: then go ahead
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<BUGabundo> remember: today changes DST
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I'm not sure that is true everywhere
<jbicha> yeah north america changes on 7 nov
<bjsnider> president shrub changed it
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> bad president
<bjsnider> it's all rock n roll to me
<BUGabundo> penguin42: europe is
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you don't sleep. it doesn't affect you
<jbicha> I wish we'd just do DST all year long
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yep, we get an extra hours sleep!
<BUGabundo> one only
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<vish> can some op update that? ^
<vish> s/some/an
<BUGabundo> vish: ask in #ubuntu-bots
<BUGabundo> or even do it yourself, it should be queued for approval
<vish> oh oh! /me tries
<BUGabundo> also RTFM before you break it
<vish> BUGabundo: ;p
<BUGabundo> remember you have to set it only for THIS channel
<vish> yea.. obviously!
<vish> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 <reply>  A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<vish> grr!!!
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * BUGabundo supercowpowers vish
<vish> :s
<vish> oh well, gotta board, will do that later..
<fagan> BUGabundo: whats the problem with /boot ?
<fagan> im on natty and I didnt get any problem
<fagan> bug #665471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 665471 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665471
<UndiFineD> fix released
<fagan> oh ok
<UndiFineD> :)
<BUGabundo> I think it got fixed
<fagan> I just got that
<fagan> I updated an hour or two ago so I must have dodged the bullet :)
#ubuntu+1 2010-10-31
* Flannel changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Oct 25-29 | Happy Bug Hunting! | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu
<Viper550> so you're wanting to replace rhythmbox with banshee
<lapion> does anyone know where I can get an update history ?
<lapion> an upgrade history of any given ubuntu release >
<linuxuz3r> can i still use gnome if unity is the default desktop environment for ubuntu?
<bazhang> yes, would you like a link?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9968/will-ubuntu-11-10-feature-gnome-shell-closed
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> same is true for 11.04 though
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9861/will-unity-be-the-only-option-during-install linuxuz3r
<linuxuz3r> thanks a lot man
<bazhang> welcome
<linuxuz3r> hey what hardware does unity support
<andresmh> last year I reported a regression bug with audio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/409819,  today I am testing 10.10 using a LiveUSB and I found the same problem. I am just wondering if there's anything I can do to help make it possible to get it fix in the next version of Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409819 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[regression] Built-in mic not working after pulse updates on Karmic. Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound card." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, stuff that can do 3D compositing
<linuxuz3r> oh ok
<bazhang> but even if you have that, and still dont want unity, you can install the traditional Gnome interface
<linuxuz3r> bazhang which is better unity or gnomeshell
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, hard to say now, as neither is completed. perhaps in six months time we can judge (if you mean unity for the desktop)
<linuxuz3r> yes
<bazhang> askubuntu.com has lots and lots on this, by the way
<linuxuz3r> bazhang unity comes with themes that are preinstalled right
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, for 11.04 ?
<linuxuz3r> for all
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, for 10.10 no idea as I dont use netbook edition, for 11.04 its not completed, so cannot speculate
<linuxuz3r> ok
<Goog_Josh> does anybody khow why cron can't exec some applications like totem, kaffeine etc.?
<UndiFineD> those apps need the gui, which crontab cannot provide
<UndiFineD> crontab is started before Xorg
<Goog_Josh> i see, but how to plan the launch of these programs?
<UndiFineD> I don think there is a time starting gui app yet
<UndiFineD> though there are alarm apps, so it should not be difficult
<Goog_Josh> )) i realized. tell me some sheduler apps please
<Goog_Josh> what is alarm?
<UndiFineD> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/schedule-tasks-using-gnome-schedule-a-cron-at-gui-in-ubuntu.html
<UndiFineD> an AT gui :)
<Goog_Josh> thank a lot
<sebsebseb> Hi  Ok so what do people here think about Ubuntu 11.04 using  Unity by default for the desktop edition instead of Gnome Shell?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I want to try Unity first to make my mind up; I tried Gnome Shell a while ago and decided I really didn't want to use it - so IMHO it can't be worse
<sebsebseb> penguin42: Gnome Shell is good in my expereince,  just some how seems to lack certain features, but at the moment its only a window manager on top of Gnome 2, so thats probably why
<sebsebseb> I tried Unity on my desktop PC
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I really couldn't figure out how to do basic things in it
<sebsebseb> and big screen as well
<sebsebseb> and yeah it was ok like that
<htorque> i think unity is more ready than gnome shell is (also, mutter performance seems to vary heavily depending on hardware/driver combination). still, it's a bold move - way bolder than moving window buttons around :P
<sebsebseb> penguin42: Which Unity or Gnome Shell?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I think it's a mistake requiring 3d
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Gnome Shell
<sebsebseb> well Compiz needs 3D support,  11.04's Unity will use Compiz
<sebsebseb> also the current Unity needs 3D support it seems
<sebsebseb> or at least the propritary Nivida driver for example, for those cards
<htorque> so does gnome shell
<penguin42> yeh, and I think it's going to cause a world of pain
<sebsebseb> htorque: yes exactly, both seem to need 3D support
<penguin42> it means VMs aren't going to work properly and push the low end machines too hard
<sebsebseb> penguin42: yep probabnly
<htorque> the only problem i see: you can't ship with BLOBs, so how will it work eg. with nouveau?
<sebsebseb> htorque: Gnome Shell works in Fedora with  Nouveau when it comes to someone I know online,  personally I still need the driver in Fedora it seems, but I got Nivida so yeah
<htorque> seeing the gnome desktop after install and then having to install the blob AND unity to get unity is not likely what people want :D
<sebsebseb> however yeah I would like to vm  try  11.04 with Unity, but  maybe the driver will cause an issue, when comes to that, hmm
<htorque> yeah, current unity works fine for me with nouveau's experimental 3d support, but that won't land in 11.04
<sebsebseb> I want to vm test :)
<charlie-tca> sebsebseb: I will be testing unity later today or tommorrow myself. I think it is great!
<htorque> njpatel said in his blog, that "[...] we'll make a best attempt at running, trying to gracefully degrade through features, but at least getting to you a panel, launcher and places."
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: I liked trying in 10.10 like I did
<htorque> so maybe they can turn off enough features so nouveau and co can run, dunno
<htorque> source: http://njpatel.blogspot.com/2010/10/marks-keynote-at-uds-spoke-about-one-of.html
<charlie-tca> nouveau will not allow compiz to run. Once unity defaults to compiz, those of us with nvidia cards will probably fall back to unity without compiz until the hardware drviers are installed
<penguin42> charlie-tca: So unity runs ok without compiz?
<charlie-tca> yes
<penguin42> hmm that is more encouraging
<charlie-tca> The basic unity package does not need compiz
<sebsebseb> Unity seems to be ok really, end userwise that is,  technically well their are differnet views.  For example some think its great and may give Gnome Shell some competition,  others think it is basically a fork of the Gnome  Interface.
<sebsebseb> Thing is with Unity, other distros won't just do it, so hmm.
<charlie-tca> Even a week at UDS with out a computer is a great experience!
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: Did you?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: You went to UDS without a computer?
<charlie-tca> sebsebseb: yes
<charlie-tca> penguin42: yes
<htorque> a week without computer - crazy! :D
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Now while I can appreciate getting away from it a bit, UDS seems an odd place to go without a computer
<charlie-tca> A computer is not a absolute necessity! A desire to help is, though
<sebsebseb> htorque: I nearly did that, but then turns out I could use the net a bit, at the place I was staying,  no didn't go to UDS, but yes I did go some where hot :)
<charlie-tca> Gotta have something smaller then a desktop there!
<sebsebseb> and enough Internet time to find out what was going on with UDS and such :)
<sebsebseb> well some of what was going on
<charlie-tca> sebsebseb: when the Unity package is ready, it will be offered upstream and to other distros. At this time, it is not considered ready for that
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: to upstream?  you mean Debian or?  I mean Canonical will be the upstream?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I had tried unity a few months ago on Maverick and must admit I didn't like what I saw of the way that the menu bar stuff was done - it seemed a bit flaky
<charlie-tca> penguin42: not really getting away from it without the computer. UDS is a chance to take place in the future of computing!
<charlie-tca> sebsebseb: to upstream means to debian and gnome
<sebsebseb> penguin42: also the bar down the left, yes its not a dock, but it is similar hmm
<charlie-tca> Canonical will be upstream for unity, but the entire package will be available for them if they want if include it
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I listed to many of the sessions on icecast - I hadn't realised UDS has just so many parallel tracks
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> It is very hard to hit them all, too
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: well as long as Unity isn't Ubuntu only for ages,  then I guess things will be ok :)
<penguin42> something like 10 at a time
<htorque> penguin42, yeah, next time i have to get an additional pair of ears
<charlie-tca> Try it in person! You can not hit everything at once
<penguin42> what I really worry about with gnome-shell and unity is that they'll do a KDE4 - i.e. something that will take years to stabilise and still be missing features the previous one had
<charlie-tca> Unity is going to be smoothed out for Natty. Also, accessibility will be included.
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca:  anyway Desktop Linux is meant to be very much so about choice, from the distros, to the programs people have installed, from browsers, to user interfaces, to IRC clients, to well nearly whatever, you get what I mean :)
<charlie-tca> Unity is just a shell for gnome, the user can opt for gnome-shell instead when logging in
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: yep I know
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: and its good to have a choice between Gnome Shell and Unity I guess, but not only for Ubuntu, other distros as well :)
<charlie-tca> That is a long range goal, too
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: however makes sense to have it working quite well in Ubuntu before offering it properly to upstream I guess,  but then again, there  would be people using other distros, who would test in their distro and such
<charlie-tca> sebsebseb: don't want them to have to try to offer a broken version of unity, though.
<IdleOne> if Debian wants to offer Unity they will downstream
<IdleOne> Ubuntu is the upstream for Unity
 * penguin42 probably should put Unity on <--- this natty laptop and see if I can get on with it, or start filing bugs
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yep
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: as I said earlier Canonical are the upstream for Unity
<IdleOne> so Ubuntu does not need to offer Unity to upstream
<IdleOne> Unity is open and any distro who wants to use it are welcome to
<charlie-tca> And I will say, UDS without a computer is way BETTER than no UDS with a computer!
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: surely computers at UDS you can borrow anyway?
<charlie-tca> other people have spares with them
<sebsebseb> spares?
<IdleOne> spares = extra
<charlie-tca> It was enough for me to try and follow what I could and actively participate. I hate worrying about equipment I don't own.
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: of course there is a little issue,  the CA may stop other distros from wanting to use it
<charlie-tca> We won't discuss that yet
<penguin42> CA?
<sebsebseb> penguin42: Copyright Assignments
<penguin42> ah
 * sebsebseb hopes Desktop Unity will work ok in Virtualbox :)
<charlie-tca> If you have 3d in VBox, it should
<charlie-tca> unfortunately, nvidia = hardware driver = no 3d in VBox?
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: don't think I have done Compiz or anything like that before in vm, but yeah I guess its just have the driver installed on the host OS,  and then also tell it to do 3D support in the vm
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: and maybe even install the propritary Nivida criver into the Ubuntu vm?
<penguin42> depends on the VM system as to whether it can pass 3d stuff through; for example there is discussion of one for kvm,b ut only early
<charlie-tca> um, Don't know  if you can install the hardware driver in VBox. Perhaps installing guest additions will make things work, though
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: and testing from the standard Live CD probably won't really work out, since  it will want to install the Nivida driver, and then restart x or whatever you know.  hmm,  but maybe you can make a remaster CD  with the driver already part of it, and try like that, I don't kow.
<sebsebseb> well I guess if its set up right, can vm test it :)
<charlie-tca> I have to try the live cd. It seems like a persistent install will work, though
<sebsebseb> persistent install? you mean from a Live USB for example, with the settings saved?
<charlie-tca> yes, but you can also do that from the live cd
<sebsebseb> how?  if  installing the nvidia driver, will want to log out
<charlie-tca> If the settings are saved, why won't it save them regardless of media used to run it?
<charlie-tca> If I tell the live cd to save my settings on a hard drive, it will.
<sebsebseb> yeah can maybe save the settings onto a USB
<kklimonda_> hello
<sebsebseb> or something
<sebsebseb> kklimonda_: Hello
<kklimonda_> bah, 16 hours long journey back was bad but still uds was worth it.
<charlie-tca> The image does not care if you tell it to use a USB partition or hard drive partition to save to. It only wants to know where to save.
<charlie-tca> 16 hours? ouch!
<BUGabundo> hey hey kklimonda_
<BUGabundo> fun ?
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: ok well hopefuly I don't have to put Ubuntu back on this computer to test Unity Desktop 11.04.
 * sebsebseb waits for the distro he wants to use to be made, whilst using Fedora in the mean time on here :)
<kklimonda_> BUGabundo: yeah - it was great meeting all the people one knows only from irc.
<sebsebseb> kklimonda_: yeah can be fun to meet Intenret people, 16 hours back though?  where you live?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda_: have fun : http://paste.ubuntu.com/523306/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/523297/
<kklimonda_> charlie-tca: heh, I had to fly through Chicago and wait 2 or 3 hours for my plane there so that's why it took so long
<kklimonda_> sebsebseb: Poland
<kklimonda_> BUGabundo: nice, how one gets such a nifty tool?
<htorque> is the uds group photo online somewhere?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda_: hummm??? you don't know about PM? (package manager)
<yofel> . . . does someone have an idea what apt want's from me? I already tried to remove the lists, didn't help http://paste.ubuntu.com/523309/
<sebsebseb> kklimonda_: uh plane back was about 7 hours for you?  however sure with other travelling and such could be like 16 hours I guess.
<kklimonda_> BUGabundo: nope
<BUGabundo> no you do :P
<kklimonda_> sebsebseb: it was 8:30 because we had a good wind ;)
<kklimonda_> the flight from Warsaw to NY took 9:20
<BUGabundo> yofel: removing lists didn't help?
<sebsebseb> kklimonda_: you flew to New York?
<BUGabundo> nor apt clean?
<yofel> BUGabundo: nope
<kklimonda_> sebsebseb: yes, I didn't get a direct connection between Warsaw and Orlando for some reason
<BUGabundo> yofel: change mirror then
<yofel> BUGabundo: that's the dbgsym server... does that have mirrors?
<sebsebseb> kklimonda_: ah ok that explains it, well neither did we, when we went to Orlando just over two years ago
<kklimonda_> and I've learnt something new - don't buy a 1000 page long book for a flight. There is no way to reas such a brick ;)
<charlie-tca> yofel: looks like a temporary unavailable server. I did not think dbgsym has mirrors.
<BUGabundo> yofel:  no
<BUGabundo> take it out for now ?
<yofel> charlie-tca: well, the odd thing is that only that one pc errors out (amd64 natty) my other pcs (i386 natty and amd64 mav) work fine :S
<penguin42> yofel: Disk full?
<yofel> penguin42: 13GiB free
<yofel> is there a way to make apt very verbose? 'undetermined error' doesn't help much..
<penguin42> yofel: ltrace :-)
<yofel> -.- well, worth a try
<yofel> hm, strace says: 'stat("/var/lib/apt/lists/ddebs.ubuntu.com_dists_lucid-proposed_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages", 0x7fff4eaa42a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)' o.O
<yofel> manually touching the file first gets rid of the error, wth...
<penguin42> odd
<yofel> remove the file and the error is back...
<BUGabundo> wow that was ugly... lockup :\
<yofel> was a bug in apt 0.8.7 it seems, the update to 0.8.8 seems to have fixed it
<penguin42> damn, I wonder which .config option I need for lvm to actually work
<penguin42> TToTD: Remember initrd in your config
<alex_mayorga> Is bug 476866 getting fixed in Natty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476866 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "two-finger scrolling does not work on Dell Studio 15 (1555) via gui config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476866
<alex_mayorga> Looks like I have that on my laptop too, but mine is a Sony VAIO
<Ian_Corne> alex_mayorga: I have a vaio, did you have to enable a kernel option to get it working (the touchpad)
<alex_mayorga> Ian_Corne, I've just stumbled into the bug today
<alex_mayorga> Ian_Corne: do you know the workaround?
<Ian_Corne> alex_mayorga: I don't sorry
<Ian_Corne> I don't even have the touchpad tab in the gui config
<Ian_Corne> and going via gconf-editor doesn't work either
<alex_mayorga> Ian_Corne: bad stuff
<alex_mayorga> Ian_Corne: so you don't have "Touchpad" tab on "Mouse Preferences"
<Ian_Corne> nope
<Ian_Corne> but I _can_ click with the touchpad, so it's not a normal mouse either
<alex_mayorga> Ian_Corne: I do have the tab here, but no two finger scrolling, I've found something, let me reboot and see how that goes
<alex_mayorga> Ian_Corne: no luck, I tried installing gpointing-device-settings but it didn't do either
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> what about gsynatpics?
<Ian_Corne> oh it's the gpointing thing :p
<Ian_Corne> it only show as a "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"
<Ian_Corne> which is obviously wrong :p
<alex_mayorga> I guess I'll propose the bug for natty
<alex_mayorga> how do you nominate bugs now?
<Ian_Corne> Well my problem is different from yours
<Ian_Corne> by default my touchpad is not recognised
<yofel> alex_mayorga: nomination shouldn't have changed
<alex_mayorga> yofel: maybe I lost powers on launchpad then
<yofel> for a simple nomination a common account should be sufficient
<alex_mayorga> yofel: can you help with BUG 476866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476866 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "two-finger scrolling does not work on Dell Studio 15 (1555) via gui config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476866
<alex_mayorga> now my caps lock seems to be nuts :(
<rww> yofel: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/new-features-for-bug-supervisors
<rww> tl;dr: only bug supervisors can nominate bugs now :\
<yofel> oh, I missed that o.O
<yofel> and I don't get why...
<rww> I only vaguely know what that sentence means, I just remember it from when it was on Planet Ubuntu ;)
<yofel> the fix released locking is good though
<alex_mayorga> how do one turns into bug supervisor
<yofel> thinking a bit more it makes sense I guess considering it was misused a lot in the past and you can't re-nominate stuff
<alex_mayorga> is that the beginning of Ubuntu's closure?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: you become a developer or motu or at least apply for bug control membership (bugsquad)
<alex_mayorga> yofel: I'll look into it
<yofel> alex_mayorga: no, it's not, the bug tracker is for communication between developers, not a place where users complain
<yofel> and the release nomination is usually just for SRUs
<yofel> alex_mayorga: you need to have worked for the bugsquad for a while for the last option
<yofel> alex_mayorga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<yofel> and I don't see why that bug should be nominated for natty, the main task is always against the development release, so the bug automatically affects natty
<alex_mayorga> yofel: thanks on the pointers and clarification
<alex_mayorga> so were do we users complain then?
<yofel> well, if you need help first you can ask for support here on IRC or by asking a question on launchpad (and other ways I can't think of currently) - the bug tracker is for reporting software behavior that should not happen to develpers, so 476866 is a valid bug, but please don't *expect* to get any immediate help there as that's not the developers job
<Volkodav> there are forums too
<yofel> in my case I never actually tried to get two finger scrolling to work here except on my EeePC which has it hardware-side
<MatBoy> is swap on LVM possible ? I thought it was no problem but it cannot mount during boot it says
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-24
<Patrickdk> why would someone be able to help you?
<Patrickdk> you haven't even stated your issue
<Patrickdk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<root_> Alright, I'm sorry about that guys, I'm new to this. I just installed linux last night and I finnaly got it running good with no errors, but I cannot download anything from the software centre, I see install but when I click it nothing happens.
<Patrickdk> you JUST installed ubuntu? and you installed 12.04?
<root_> 11.10 i believe
<Patrickdk> you do know that 12.04 is not stable
<Patrickdk> this channel is only for 12.04 help
<Patrickdk> visit #ubuntu for other versions
<root_> im using irrisi how do i navigate to there?
<Patrickdk> I wouldn't know
<tomodachi> root_:  there are several ways
<tomodachi> root_:  type /join #ubuntu
<tomodachi> to join that room , godspeed
<Patrickdk> hmm, I really need to submit a patch for mytop
<Patrickdk> this bug has annoyed me for the last 10 years
<sillytones> so if I understand the planning right, pangolin will be mostly like 11.10 with more polish and attention to detail?
<sillytones> or will it be more like 8.04 with a bunch of new features
<jbicha> sillytones: we're shooting for similar to 11.10 but with less bugs & more consistency :)
<sillytones> jbicha: ok cool! Also I wonder if touchpads will enjoy better support
<jbicha> sillytones: what do you mean re: touchpad support ?
<sillytones> I see a lot of people looking for support on forums and google
<sillytones> also as a personal anecdote, edge scrolling stopped working for me in 11.04, and still hadn't been addressed in 11.10
<sillytones> so i'm wondering if 12.04 will be any different
<sillytones> jbicha: this seems like it might be the main beef: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/747092/comments/43
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747092 in linux (Ubuntu) "[FUJITSU FMVNP2PL] edge scrolling does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jbicha> sillytones: ah ok, I don't do much with kernel stuff
<sillytones> jbicha: it would be cool if ubuntu could detect known issues like that and say, "hey, looks like your trackpad's not working! that's because..." but that would be in a perfect alternate dimention
<jbicha> maybe as Ubuntu Friendly gets going that will be possible
<jbicha> I'd love to see Ubuntu get smart enough to warn users if their hardware won't work well with an upgrade
<sillytones> jbicha: I did the hardware survey for ubuntu friendly, but I noticed something I'm not sure is intentional
<sillytones> jbicha: the whole survey is really long, and the last thing you test is standby -- my computer wouldn't wake from standby, so I had to hard reset -- was all the time I put into the survey lost then?
<jbicha> sillytones: good question, you could file a bug report or ask ubuntu-friendly-squad@lists.launchpad.net
<sillytones> email sent :)
<FernandoMiguel> murninf
<jasef> Morning
<jasef> O_O
<jasef> Anyone know where I can find dailies for Pangolin desktop? Or am I jumping the gun a bit?
<Ian_Corne> you're jumping the gun
<FernandoMiguel> jasef: toooo soon
<FernandoMiguel> just upgrade from 11.10
 * FernandoMiguel misses running 12.04.... is loosing the boat :\
<FernandoMiguel> when I said I wasn't sure I would be running 12.x while at 11.10, I sure didn't meaning not having the HW for it....... *ML
<Ian_Corne> the hw?
<jasef> When do you think I'll be able to get some dailies for it? I like running bleeding edge software and scaring my friends :P
<Ian_Corne> jasef: alpha1 I think
<Ian_Corne> but you can just upgrade your 11.10
<jasef> I can? How? Just doing s/oneiric/precice/ on /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<jasef> Oh, sexy. Should I expect a lot of random weird things?
<FernandoMiguel> never did
<FernandoMiguel> as long as you have the main meta packages
<FernandoMiguel> and if you do, than you found a bug :)
<kyofel> nothing weird broken here yet after the upgrade at least
 * FernandoMiguel looks at kyofel nick and  scratches head......
<FernandoMiguel> kyofel: I resamble that nick from some place ....
<kyofel> I'm at school - only web client avaliable :(
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<kyofel> that's why I'm twice in there now. web + quassel
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<FernandoMiguel> you addicted
<kyofel> :P
<jasef> I know when I was running natty dailies, I had bugs with stuff because some packages depended on and old version of gcc
<Ian_Corne> jasef: for me nothing broken that wasn't broken before :D
<jasef> Kay. Updating now :D
<jasef> How do I use sed to do this again?
<FernandoMiguel> jasef: did you have both repo versions?
<FernandoMiguel> jasef: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<FernandoMiguel> ctrl+f
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<jasef> FernandoMiguel, for natty dailies? I don't remember.
<jasef> Grrr, ruining my CLI fun.
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<FernandoMiguel> nano FTW
<FernandoMiguel> or $ man sed
<FernandoMiguel> you gonna need to take a couple of hours to read *and* understand all the regexp syntax. and do backup your sources :p
<jasef> root@dionysus:~# mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.oneiric
<jasef> root@dionysus:~# sed 's/oneiric/precise/' </etc/apt/sources.oneirc >/etc/apt/sources.list
<jasef> <- so proud of myself xD
<jasef> er... ignore the typo in that second one, I fixed it in my CLI command but did it before I copied it >.>
 * FernandoMiguel pats jasef in the back
<FernandoMiguel> AFAIR sed can backup the file too
<FernandoMiguel> so you could do that inline
<jasef> O_O.
<jasef> Must know how...
<jasef> I got 404 errors on two of my sources, is that okay?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> it shouldn't
<Ian_Corne> unless it's partner
<kyofel> or PPA's
<jasef> Both are from extras.ubuntu.com
<FernandoMiguel> strip those.. and also comment all PPAs till you make sure they are available
<Ian_Corne> that's the same as partner I think
<Ian_Corne> just put oneiric there
<FernandoMiguel> although you can use older ones, many times
<Ian_Corne> FernandoMiguel: the ppa's are in sources.list.d
<Ian_Corne> and should not be changed with the sed command
<FernandoMiguel> not mine
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> you don't add them with add-apt-repository?
<FernandoMiguel> I still have ppas back ijn maverick....
<FernandoMiguel> Ian_Corne: I'm an old dog
<Ian_Corne> Me too, but I clear out sources.list and ppa's eveyr now and then :)
<jasef> So I shouldn't get any problems using the oneiric versions of those?
<FernandoMiguel> who knows
<FernandoMiguel> YMMV.... it may just work.... or eat kittens
<jasef> Lol thanks :P I'll try and see what happens... I should find out what software I have from those repositories first
<jasef> Uhm. Any way to do that without installing Synaptic?
<FernandoMiguel> do what?
<FernandoMiguel> apt-cache policy is your best friend
<Ian_Corne> I don't think it's can go wrong, dependencies versions are set
<Ian_Corne> and stuff
<Ian_Corne> at most, updating will be annoying
<jasef> FernandoMiguel, I mean finding what packages I've installed from a particular source
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, synaptic has one of the best views for it
<jasef> o: It's installing synaptic without any problems... I thought it'd have to update a tonne of packages since I made it all go to precise lol
<FernandoMiguel> oh rite, now synpacit is not part of -desktop...
<FernandoMiguel> it's like aptitude LOL
<jasef> I still don't understand why they removed Synaptic.
<kyofel> it's too intelligent for common people
<FernandoMiguel> :)))
<FernandoMiguel> jasef: I also agree it's uncessary for most common users
<FernandoMiguel> especially with the all pretty software center
<jasef> Software Centre is kinda annoying and slow for me.
<FernandoMiguel> me too
<FernandoMiguel> but I use aptitude for most of my installs
<jasef> Eh... I'm just commenting out the repositories for now, I don't figure any harm will come.
<jasef> I don't like aptitude... I just use apt-get
<FernandoMiguel> too late... you should do that *before* you upgrade
<jasef> I haven't upgraded yet.
<FernandoMiguel> don't forget to --update first , so you get the new sources
<jasef> All I did was changed the sources.list
<FernandoMiguel> protip: apt-get clean
<jasef> What does clean do?
<FernandoMiguel> cleans out all the packages you have in /car/cache/apt
<FernandoMiguel> and all the .lists, that will be outdated for 12.x
<FernandoMiguel> *var
<jasef> So if I just do apt-get clean, then apt-get update, I should be fine?
<jasef> What's better, apt-get upgrade, or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<FernandoMiguel> $ du -csh /var/cache/apt/archives/
<FernandoMiguel> 491M	total
<FernandoMiguel> jasef: I dunno.  I just use aptitude
<FernandoMiguel> have been using it since the times I did the kde 3.5 > 4.1 migration
<jasef> Aptitude has both options too, doesn't it?
<FernandoMiguel> safe-upgrade and full-upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> which certanly SOUND nicer and more clear than those from apt-get
<jasef> Freaking touchpad.
<FernandoMiguel> *which certanly SOUND nicer and more clear than those from apt-get
<jasef> Anyway, using aptitude, which command would you recommend I run?
<FernandoMiguel> safe
<FernandoMiguel> THAN full
<FernandoMiguel> I even have an alias for it lOL
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo apt-get update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<jasef> FCKING.
<jasef> >.>
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo apt-get update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> !language | jasef
<ubottu> jasef: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jasef> >.> Sorry
<FernandoMiguel> I know
<jasef> I'll be good now.
<jasef> Argh. Google repositories so slow for running update
<jasef> Yay, lol. 496 packages upgraded, 10 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<jasef> Well, I'm gonna go for dinner and leave my little netbook upgrading. Thanks for all the help :)
<jasef> And I'll try to remember about the language from now on.
<Ian_Corne> aptitude safe-upgrade is broken on my 64 bit machine
<Ian_Corne> always need to use --full-resolve or something
<Ian_Corne> and that's just dependency hell
<FernandoMiguel> can't test *right now* but was fine last week
<jasef> Delayed by my emails D:. Going to dinner now, but safe-upgrade is working fine for me atm, I'll report how it goes when I get back home :)
<jasef> Yay. It finished downloading the safe-update... it was waiting for my confirmation on gnome's default applications file >.>
<jasef> :( so sad
<jasef> My login screen still says 11.10
<drussell> jasef: tip-ex?
<FernandoMiguel> someone has logs of a chat from 2 weeks ago we were having about passwords? I'm not in my laptop and seems chrome didn't sync my bookmarks :(
<Pici> !1984 | FernandoMiguel
<ubottu> FernandoMiguel: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<FernandoMiguel> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<bjsnider> it syncs but you have to sign into gmail
<FernandoMiguel> -_-'
<FernandoMiguel> no luck going over those logs .... oh well
<FernandoMiguel> found it : http://passwordmaker.org
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, oh, that's what you were looking for
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: it was
<FernandoMiguel> so I keep generating the passwords with the same scheme
 * Ian_Corne removes all 32bit cruft
<roasted_> Exit.
<roasted_> Exit
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-25
<magn3ts> How can I get nginx to start on boot in Oeniric?
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon folks
<FernandoMiguel> how is WUBI latelly ?
<FernandoMiguel> haven't used it since it got "stable"
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<FernandoMiguel> wubi tried to download a 64bits image on a 32 atom
<FernandoMiguel> fuuu
<FernandoMiguel> RT @eloisavaldes gnome-terminal? xD
<FernandoMiguel> gnome?
<FernandoMiguel> Where's the garden?
<FernandoMiguel> lolol
<FernandoMiguel> what's the installer package name? want to file a bug
<jtaylor> can someone do me a favor and give me the ssl certificate fingerprint of yahoo.com?
<yofel> FernandoMiguel: which one? Either ubiquity or debian-installer
<jtaylor> preferable someone not in germany
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: checking
<FernandoMiguel> wth... mine is defaulting to mobile ui
<jtaylor> mine appears to do that too
<jtaylor> and login is unencrypted
<jtaylor> unless one manually changes to ssl
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: 0F:58:49:41:52:C3:35:4B:6D:EB:E7:20:9E:72:6E:67
<FernandoMiguel> login.yahoo
<FernandoMiguel> from digicert
<jtaylor> thats the serial number
<jtaylor> but it appears to be fine, I was just confused by the unencrypted different login, don't use yahoo that often so I don't ahve their cert saved :/
<jtaylor> better save than sorry
<FernandoMiguel> sure
<FernandoMiguel> is ubuntu keyserver working for you guys???
<FernandoMiguel> timeout here
<FernandoMiguel> bbl
<jtaylor> works here
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: about to install keepass from your ppa
<FernandoMiguel> you better be a "good" guy
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: you need to update that pocket.... to 11.10 and 12.04 :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-26
<urlin2u> I forget the upgrade command to go from oneiric to precise if it can be done this earlier.
<urlin2u> early*
<genii-around> Not yet. Currently changing oneiric to precise in sources.list is the method.
<urlin2u> genii-around, cool found the command though so i have oneiric install to waste. install
<urlin2u> I will try the the apt sources list edit thanks
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<Ian_Corne> Hello
<TexasRussian> pleasant day yes?
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-27
<Emiliano008> ##opensource-es
<gnomefreak> i guess claws-mail is default in xfce
<MTecknology> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<gnomefreak> wyhen and where is UDS?
<m4n1sh> gnomefreak: florida
<m4n1sh> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-p
<gnomefreak> that was odd
<pangolin> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<trijntje> is there already a daily build or something like that for precise I can test?
<Ian_Corne> no
<trijntje> Ian_Corne: thanks! So I'm guessing the first installable  something would be alpha1?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Heartbug> hell
<Heartbug> hello
<FernandoMiguel> boas
<FernandoMiguel> cwillu_at_work: HAPPY BDAY buddy
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-28
<FernandoMiguel> cwillu_at_work: how was your bday ??
<FernandoMiguel> happy birthday akgraner :**
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-29
<gnomefreak> i have done this before but cant remember how. how do you stop the keyring from asking for password when you log in
<gnomefreak> also did the latest fglrx update the other day fix it?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Possibly somewhere on seahorse?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: it was a file IIRC
<gnomefreak> sorry took so long im trying to figure facebook out
<gnomefreak> i just noticed there is no time on the upper panel in Unity
<gnomefreak> how do i get one?
<zniavre> installing date-time indicator thingy no ?
<gnomefreak> dont know ill try it
<gnomefreak> any idea how to  empty trash on a mem stick? i cant find it anywhere
<gnomefreak> i think i found it
<gnomefreak> ok found trash now to time
<gnomefreak> seems you have to install evo to get indicator-date-time
<gnomefreak> i dont want evo
<zniavre> :o)
<drake01>  ok.. Here is a sequence of steps I followed to get show command in ubuntu.. In terminal, step 1: type show.. It shows The program 'show' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install nmh.. step2: In terminal sudo apt-get install nmh step3: again type show in terminal.. It again shows  The program 'show' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install nmh.. Any explanations?... Bug?
<drake01> ??
<penguin42> drake01: Try doing hash -r
<penguin42> drake01: Or possibly, nmh has a 'show' program installed in an odd place
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-30
<FernandoMiguel> 0/
<rrva> hi! I was upgrading to oneiric and accidentally answered no on question to replace /etc/init/networking.conf. How to get the oneiric version of that file? I tried apt-get --reinstall install
<penguin42> rrva: You are in the channel for Precise, not Oneiric - see #ubuntu
<penguin42> rrva: However, if you're lucky you may have /etc/init/networking.conf.something
<rrva> yes I do.. how to be sure thats the upstream version?
<rrva> is upstart really mature for servers?
<rrva> like, I've had issues with upstart hanging when trying to stop jobs if the process died
<rrva> or upstart thinking the process was running when its really not
<FernandoMiguel> rrva: should be
<Guest7444> 267F6C66 add me anyone
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-22
<espen77> any way to see the "key" for an installed unauthorized package?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fasta> How can I check for the package database being locked?
<fasta> E.g. is there some dpkg utility which just returns 'yes/no'? I don't care for atomicity.
<Pici> fasta: if /var/lib/dpkg/lock exists iirc.
<fasta> Pici: that's not the only precondition.
<IdleOne> seems to be the only condition that would matter. All dpkg frontends create that file when in use
 * IdleOne puts on a FunnyLookinHat 
<IdleOne> Always liked your nick :)
<FunnyLookinHat> pffttt whatever.
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, are you using server for Canada in the package manager or if not which one ?.... changing the sources.list to raring repos isn't workiong here
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: yes, ca.archive
<IdleOne> all I did was change quantal to raring and then did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> lsb still shows 12.10 but that is probably because of (I can't remember which file) hasn't been updated yet.
<BluesKaj> which package manger because muon doesn't allow me to choose a server other than main or server for canada
<IdleOne> I did it manually.
<IdleOne> via terminal
<FunnyLookinHat> hah - sorry connection issues
<FunnyLookinHat> IdleOne, glad you like it  :D
<IdleOne> FunnyLookinHat: :)
<BluesKaj> ok , I've forgotten the command to change the server from the terminal
<BluesKaj> IdleOne,^
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: sudo sed -i 's/quantal/raring/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsimpson> along with the regular "use at your own risk" warning
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: in Muon > Settings > Configure Software Sources > First tab is Kubuntu Software > Download from, click other.
<tsimpson> you can 's/archive\.ubutnu\.com/my.funky.server/g' too, sed is fun
<IdleOne> you should get a list of servers, select the one you want, apply the change or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, it doesn't hold , all I can get is server for Canada , there's no specific server listed after I choose waterloo for example
<IdleOne> Under server for Canada it should say Other
<IdleOne> anyway I am using  http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jpds> Of course, that domain isn't in canada.
<IdleOne> where is it?
<jpds> London, UK.
<IdleOne> heh, so I'm using the main server
<IdleOne> let me try changing to something local
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: you're right, it doesn't hold the change
<jbicha> jpds: how do you know where the server is?
<jpds> jbicha: I have my ways
<IdleOne> jbicha: he dusts them weekly :)
<IdleOne> jpds: is it normal right now that Muon isn't saving the change to a local archive?
<jpds> IdleOne: Muon?
<IdleOne> yeah Muon Update Manager
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, oddly enough it's holding in muon , but it's still updating the repos
<jbicha> jpds: since there are several archive mirrors in Canada, why doesn't Canonical just point that domain to one of them?
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: also make sure you check the boxes in the Kubuntu Software tab.
<IdleOne> hmm shouldn't /etc/apt/sources.list be updated when changing the source from the update manager?
<IdleOne> Muon is now using gpl.savoirfaire but sources.list still shows ca.archive
<BluesKaj> ok IdleOne , yeah i did , ..I'm still on quantal in the sources list because sed-ing it to raring didn't help upgrade to 13.04
<IdleOne> beats me
<IdleOne> maybe the Universe is protecting you from total failure :)
<IdleOne> that would mean the Universe doesn't care if I fail :/
<IdleOne> I hate the Universe!
<BluesKaj> ok what's the best command to change the sources.list to raring ? I have one that uses the sed command but the repos don't appear to work when updating/upgrading/distupgrading
<IdleOne> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> do it manually
<IdleOne> that way you see the changes being made and don't have to doubt if sed worked or not.
<BluesKaj> well , I have a 12.10 backup partition ...this onre is for testing so I'm not  afraid to try stuff
<IdleOne> also you would still need to sudo sed ,.,.
<BluesKaj> yeah i tried both methods , so my conclusion is the server didn't have the 13.04 packages
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, but archive.ca has them ?
<IdleOne> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jpwhiting> hey all, I have a problem on my quantal machine,  I am not able to execute a binary in the android ndk
<jpwhiting> I have removed apparmor a week or so ago, is there something else I need to remove to be able to execute binaries?
<bekks> jpwhiting: You cant execute binaries for another platform.
<jpwhiting> file says the android-ndk arm-linux-gcc is a dynamic elf 32 bit executable
<jpwhiting> but ldd says it's not a dynamic executable
<jpwhiting> bekks: it's an x86 binary, that's part of the android ndk
<bekks> jpwhiting: What happens when you run it from terminal?
<jpwhiting> bash says "No such file or directory"
<jpwhiting> though I own the file and it has owner and group executable permissions
<jpwhiting> I checked the md5sum on the android ndk tarball I downloaded too, so it's a valid download
<jpwhiting> the permissions are rwxr-x--- and it's owned by me and in my group
<jpwhiting> I've never seen a binary I own with these permissions not run before
<jpwhiting> but this is my first experience with the android ndk also
<micahg> jpwhiting: quantal support is in #ubuntu now (it's been released)
<jpwhiting> micahg: true, ok
<bekks> Well. "No such file or directory" is pretty obvious.
<bekks> It isnt in your path.
<jpwhiting> bekks: how is it obvious, the file is there, bash even did the completion for me
<jpwhiting> I did ./arm-linux-androideabi-gcc
<jpwhiting> from within that folder
<bekks> 1022 193801 < jpwhiting> file says the android-ndk arm-linux-gcc is a dynamic elf 32 bit  executable
<bekks> Which file do we talk about now?
<jpwhiting> arm-linux-androideabi-gcc
<jpwhiting> sorry, I didn't type the whole name when I said that, my bad
<micahg> jpwhiting: BTW, removing apparmor wholesale is generally a bad idea
<bekks> then provide the complete output of "ls -lha ." and "./arm-linux-androideabi-gcc" please, in a pastebin.
<jpwhiting> micahg: it was the quickest way to get mysqld to work with my self built kde akonadi
<jpwhiting> bekks: http://pastebin.com/UZRv2fFu
<jpwhiting> btw, thanks for looking into this with me
<micahg> jpwhiting: putting the mysql profile in complain mode would've sufficed and kept all the other parts of your system protected
<bekks> jpwhiting: And the output of "./arm-linux-androideabi-gcc", too, please.
<jpwhiting> bekks: yep, it's at the bottom
<jpwhiting> ah, of running it, one sec
<jpwhiting> http://pastebin.com/FME0DX0n
<jpwhiting> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12820421/android-ndk-build-error-on-ubuntu-12-10-32-bit seems related, except that the file is there in my case
 * jpwhiting extracts a third time with tar -jxf instead of tar -jxpvf
<jpwhiting> bekks: solved it, apparently I needed the 32 bit libc
<jpwhiting> not sure why ldd couldn't tell me that, but meh
<jpwhiting> thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> odd, server ca.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't contain any 12.04 packages unless I'm sill blocked somehow, which seems to be the case ...wonder if some can direct me to a mirror that actually has the packages
<Pici> !mirrorstatus
<ubottu> A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<BluesKaj> correction 13.04 packages that is
<BluesKaj> Pici, the Canadian and US servers don't appear to have 13.04 in the their repos ... any other suggestions,  launchpad only list up to 12.10
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: I see raring in there: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/
<IdleOne> !info python-crypto
<ubottu> python-crypto (source: python-crypto): cryptographic algorithms and protocols for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6-2 (quantal), package size 344 kB, installed size 1465 kB
<IdleOne> !info python-crypto raring
<ubottu> 'raring' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<tsimpson> it doesn't have raring yet, I have to add it sometime ;)
<IdleOne> would be nice :)
<tsimpson> @reload PackageInfo
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> !info python-crypto raring
<ubottu> python-crypto (source: python-crypto): cryptographic algorithms and protocols for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6-2build1 (raring), package size 344 kB, installed size 1465 kB
<tsimpson> IdleOne: done :)
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: ca.archive has that package. Muon just updated it for me
<BluesKaj> ca,archive ..is that the full url , IdleOne ?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> one sec
<IdleOne> here is my /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298529/
<IdleOne> err change the last line to raring
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, yeah mine looks very much the same  , ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<BluesKaj> oops no dist
<IdleOne> and when you do dist-upgrade no packages are offered?
<BluesKaj> nope nothing
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, I'll try yours
<BluesKaj> idleone , still nothing ...something is blocking my upgrade to 13,04  , I can feel it in my bones :)
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gotta check the canada post box
<FernandoMiguel> ola
<BluesKaj> hey FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: I did not reboot my laptop last night :)
<FernandoMiguel> so I can't confirm the release change ehe
<BluesKaj> something is blocking my upgrade to 13,04 . FernandoMiguel , Ive tried all the US and Canadian servers and the Main , but the there are no packages offered
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: you do have it to NON LTS currect ?
<BluesKaj> oh yeah
<IdleOne> it should be set to normal Releases on the update tab in muon
<BluesKaj> atm I don't have a GUI package manager installed,  using apt-get
<FernandoMiguel> that won't work
<FernandoMiguel> you need to change the release cycle
<BluesKaj> muon apper and synaptic didn't work either , the sources.list is changed to raring , for main , restricted. universe and multiverse
<BluesKaj> I've been at this for approx 12 hrs over the last 2 days and I'm not getting anywhere
<IdleOne> I almost want to ssh into your box and see
<BluesKaj> sorry , I'm not that desperate :)
<IdleOne> I didn't you were
<IdleOne> think*
<IdleOne> but it is strange that you are not getting any package upgrades
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, you said that universe is a problem sometimes , what did you mean ?
<IdleOne> I meant the Universe ( space)
<BluesKaj> oh  ..ok :)
<IdleOne> not universe the repos
<IdleOne> :)
<FernandoMiguel> ahahhaah
<FernandoMiguel> The following packages will be upgraded: 34 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 14,3 MB of archives.
<FernandoMiguel> sorry to bully you BluesKaj, but it works for me
<BluesKaj> just reinstalled muon , so that means apt is till looking at quantal sources
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, bully ? ... it's a problem that's solvable , just have to find the offending config file I bet
<BluesKaj> yeah , the sources are all raring in the gui a, but it acts as if the sources are quantal due to the 4 upgrades available , mostly python stuff
<IdleOne> /etc/os-release just got updated
<IdleOne> lsb now says 13.04
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-23
<ex0a> can anyone point me in the right direction in fixing grub after an update to 12.10 broke it? (using dmraid) boot-repair output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298956/
<tsimpson> ex0a: 12.10 support is now in #ubuntu
<ex0a> err i meant to join #ubuntu-bugs anyway
<tdignan> so I noticed a feature in either unity or firefox that is bothering me. It happens only with firefox, not other windows. When I maximize firefox, it automatically warps to my monitor with larger resolution. Other windows don't do this.
<tdignan> how do I disable this behavior?
<tdignan> oh god.
<tdignan> it looks like this is a 'bug' in firefox that's been around since like, 2004
<tdignan> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264030
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 264030 in Widget "Using dual monitors, Firefox/Thunderbird always opens in wrong monitor, does not remember correct monitor location when maximized" [Major,New]
<tdignan> can be fixed by dragging a tab over to the other monitor and maximizing it!
<tdignan> but pretty funny, that it's been active for 8 years.
<IdleOne> I wonder if the lag I have been experience in xchat has anything to do with upgrading to +1. Seems to have started right after i switched sources
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<johnjohn101> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, apparently the toolchain is already up , but I've only been able install 8 or 9 packages so far , altho the install now IDs as 13.04
<johnjohn1011> Blueskai:  i was just curious about the schedule.  wanted to see about when i can start loading this. usually start with alpha 2 plus a few weeks
<BluesKaj> BBL
<FernandoMiguel> $ lsb_release -a
<FernandoMiguel> Description:	Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<FernandoMiguel> Release:	13.04
<FernandoMiguel> Cc BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi FernandoMiguel , got your email / google+
<FernandoMiguel> ahahhahah
<FernandoMiguel> sorry for the spam :D
<FernandoMiguel> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FernandoMiguel> Setting up base-files (6.11ubuntu1) ...
<FernandoMiguel> Configuration file `/etc/os-release'
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: could you try that?
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, lsb_configure -a shows 13.04 as does /etc/os-release , but there were only 8 or 9 packages to install
<FernandoMiguel> $ apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: 1.287
<BluesKaj> the kubuntu load page shows 13.04 as well
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, UI comes MUCH later
<BluesKaj> I'm on kde ,   Installed: 1.263  Candidate: 1.263
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-desktop:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 1.287
<genii-around> kubuntu ninjas doesn't have raring yet, bleh
<smallfoot-> so ubuntu doesn't support ICC color profile loading?
<smallfoot-> nothing seem to happen when I use the color thing in control panel
<smallfoot-> it cant load .icc profiles
<trism> smallfoot-: I haven't really played with it but System Settings/Color/Add Profile/Other profile... prompts for an icc profile
<smallfoot-> yeah i know
<smallfoot-> then i try load one, but it dont load one
<smallfoot-> then when i click on calibrate "This method hasn't yet been implemented."
<trism> hmm
<trism> bug 853056 doesn't sound good
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 853056 in gnome-color-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot select ICC profile" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853056
<trism> according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/69230/how-to-install-colour-profile-screen-device-not-listed you can use: dispwin filename.icc;
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-24
<avis> hello
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<nOStahl> hi uys
<nOStahl> does ubuntu have any plans for developing their own applications like apple and microsoft does?
<jtaylor> own applications?
<jtaylor> like unity?
<genii-around> I'm pretty sure Unity was an in-house development...
<nOStahl> in addition
<nOStahl> ie apple has its iwork and ilife suites
<nOStahl> microsoft has office etc
<jtaylor> ubuntu has libreoffice
<genii-around> Because there are already other teams working on stuff like libreoffice there's not really much point to it, why re-invent the wheel?
<nOStahl> something with more polish :)
<genii-around> Each *buntu flavour though usually has it's own little projects within to make it more integrated, like regular Ubuntu with Unity, Edubuntu with thin-client integration, etc
<nOStahl> im running 12.10 on an eee pc 901 right now with a recently upgraded 32 gig sata ssd
<nOStahl> I wish empathy would let you add irc contacts to the buddy list...
<ironhalik> so... whats new in 13.04? ;>
<IdleOne> nothing yet
<pepee> hi. #ubuntu is not a lot of help, so... I don't want to file a bug report by myself, so I'm throwing this here:  http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/10/24/1848203/ext4-data-corruption-bug-hits-linux-kernel   https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/23/690
<jtaylor> I'm sure thats on someones agenda already
<pepee> from what I read in slashdot,  3.5.0-18 from proposed  and 3.6.3 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6.3-quantal/, both have the bug
<pepee> * 3.6.2
<pepee> ak, ok jtaylor , thanks anyway
<FernandoMiguel> oh boy
<FernandoMiguel> just read about the ext4 bug :S
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-25
<morphias> hiya guys. i am learning C++ in school and I was learning where I could start in contributing to ubuntu...
 * morphias yawns
<bjsnider> morphias, i think the best idea would be to pick a project you are interested in
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<peto_> hi
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<FernandoMiguel> current status of the ext4 bug?
<jtaylor> pretty much unreproduceable
<FernandoMiguel> I think my office machine is being hit by something very nasty. I see heavy IO without anything t justify it , in the app level
<jtaylor> unlikely that its the same thing
<jtaylor> what does iotop say
<FernandoMiguel> lots of jbd2/sda
<FernandoMiguel> and chrome from time to time
<FernandoMiguel> but I guess apps still being IO bound after the disk being trashing
<peto_> bye
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-26
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<designbybeck> My friend just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10: and he has the "Circle Slash" on his Settings Icons: Any Idea? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=39549
<designbybeck> all other updates seemed to have gone smoothly
<IdleOne> designbybeck: 12.10 is now supported in #ubuntu
<designbybeck> no one seemed to have a response there on that topic...maybe it will fix itself
<designbybeck> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> How do I remove the hover scroll bars again?
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> can't remember the package for it :(
<FernandoMiguel> I actually got used to it
<FernandoMiguel> most apps work fine
<IdleOne> I just don't like them
<IdleOne> they work fine except for the fact that I rather not have them
<IdleOne> also, when I minimize terminal it disappears
<trism> IdleOne:  gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<trism> IdleOne: unless this is 12.04-
<IdleOne> trism: thank you
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-27
<IdleOne> FernandoMiguel: overlay-scrollbar is the name of the package
<FernandoMiguel> (thumbs up)
<Guest79400> I'm sure glad that someone noticed that gwibber need some fixing for the next release
<Guest79400> I love the idea, but it's just unuseable
<bjsnider> nice of him to drop in and mention that
<Daekdroom> What idea?
<gnomefreak> nice and quiet here tonight ;)
<gnomefreak> no real updates in ~2 weeks
<gnomefreak> this is weird
 * gnomefreak upgrade
<gnomefreak> or at least trying to
<gnomefreak> well cant use update-manager (usless peice of %$#&
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> it doesnt t6 want to upgrade
 * gnomefreak smoke
<gnomefreak> its not working damnit
<gnomefreak> been a week and server not working at all
<gnomefreak> elky: are you on the IIRCC
<elky> no
<gnomefreak> thanks
<lanoxx> when i compile programs from source I often find that I have to pass the --prefix=/usr option to configure or autogen.sh because make install defaults to /usr/local/share instead of /usr/share, could anyone explain why that is the case?
<jtaylor> usr/local is administrator place
<jtaylor>  usr is package manager space
<jtaylor> you should never put non-package stuff into package manager space as it might get overwritten
<lanoxx> jtaylor, ah i see, but sometimes programs need to be in /usr to properly work, for example gnome applets.
<lanoxx> jtaylor, but thanks for the clarification
<jtaylor> that should not be the case if configured correctly
<lanoxx> jtaylor, really? I was writing a gnome applet for the fallback session and my experience was that i could not start it from the "Add to panel..." dialog, when i didnt put it into the right place
<jtaylor> I'm not familiar with gnome applets
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<RiXtEr> anyone know what bot ubottu is ?
<RiXtEr> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<IdleOne> RiXtEr: it is a supybot
<IdleOne> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<RiXtEr> IdleOne, any special plugins for it?
<IdleOne> mostly stock plugins with some customs mods
<IdleOne> iirc
<IdleOne> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins should give more info
<RiXtEr> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bjsnider> !find xaa.h
<ubottu> File xaa.h found in Cannot, read, cache, directory, /home/ubottu/ubottu/aptdir/apt-file/raring:, No, such, file, or, directory
<penguin42> bjsnider: Did you intend to do that in here - or in the channel I asked the question in?
<bjsnider> penguin42, it's just a coincidence
<penguin42> bjsnider: So what were you looking for xaa.h for?
<bjsnider> surely you don't actually believe what i just said
<penguin42> if I didn't believe what you say, then I wouldn't believe that I didn't believe what you said
<bjsnider> right
<bjsnider> that header should be part of the intel driver package since xaa is an intel thing
<penguin42> bjsnider: which makes me wonder wth building -cirrus driver hit it - but as I say, it only did it when building the git version; the quantal package src version is fine
<bjsnider> what packaging scripts did you use, or which configure options?
<penguin42> bjsnider: I've closed the window now, but I think it was a dpkg-buildpackage
<bjsnider> ok, that works with the existing packaging scripts
<bjsnider> so a new build flag may be necessary to disable xaa
<bjsnider> check the commit messages
<bjsnider> and the ml if there is one
<penguin42> bjsnider: tbh now that I've got the quantal one built for the moment I'll probably leave it; I was just trying to get some more diags for bug 1043513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043513 in xserver-xorg-video-cirrus (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in memcpy() via cirRefreshArea() under KVM virtual machine" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043513
<genii-around> Anyone else having firefox freezes ?
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-21
<onca> I inadvertently fucked up my configuration for pulse audio and don't know the first thing about troubleshooting can someone give me a hint?
<onca> i was concerned that the process for pulse shows --disable-load-modules=1 and i think it shouldnt
<omac> I just finished updating to Saucy Salamander.  It's snappier on my 8-code amd cpu.  the default install put a .htaccess file in my webroot for apache.
<omac> my sound icon disappeared, but the sound is working.  I'm using the gnome session.
<omac> apart from that everything is A-OK.
<omac> Congrat!
<omac> Congrats!
<omac> It took 6 hours 15 minutes for me to do the upgrade.
<Bluefoxicy> does virtualbox hard-lock the system for anyone else?
<Bluefoxicy> magic sysrq doesn't even work
<bazhang> for 13.10?
<Bluefoxicy> not sure if the kernel panics.  sysctl.conf doesn't set kernel.panic
<Bluefoxicy> yeah
<bazhang> #ubuntu not here
<Bluefoxicy> oh it was released
<Bluefoxicy> I updated with -d like 5 days ago
<bazhang> 10/17
<Bluefoxicy> ah ok
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<SuperLag> :/
<SuperLag> Do you guys working on +1 do *all* your stuff in/on the "unstable" version of Ubuntu? or do you use some stable platform somewhere, so you can still maintain a maximum of productivity?
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: I set up a VM and tried s/saucy/tahr in sources.list... still, no luck. :)
<brendand> SuperLag, you don't necessarily need to have e.g. Trusty fully installed in order to work in a Trusty env
<brendand> SuperLag, chroots, vm's etc
<SuperLag> brendand: right. I'm considering going to LTS for my host, as kernel and nvidia stuff have broken VMware for me... which I depend on for work. I guess I'm just a bonehead for going bleeding edge. :)
<brendand> SuperLag, doesn't make you a bonehead
<brendand> SuperLag, unless you thought there was any sort of likelihood of stability
<SuperLag> brendand: I just like to have the most current Python... and you don't get that with LTS
<brendand> SuperLag, *then* you're a bonehead
<brendand> SuperLag, which version is that? i'd be surprised if it's not available for Precise
<SuperLag> brendand: 2.7.5 and 3.3.2
<BluesKaj> SuperLag. try 'trusty ', not tahr
<brendand> SuperLag, ^ always adjective, not animal
<SuperLag> ah yeas
<SuperLag> yes, that is
 * brendand find it weird when people call the release by the animal
<brendand> "i've got some problems with my pangolin install'
<brendand> precise! precise! precise!
<brendand> aaargh
<brendand> :)
<SuperLag> Okay, okay, okay. I get it.
<BluesKaj> brendand.well that's the reference used in the repos / sources.list
<brendand> BluesKaj, it's used everywhere - stemming of course from the launchpad series name
<SuperLag> Ubuntu uses GoDaddy?? WTF?!
<BluesKaj> yeah , odd the the adjective becomes the noun in the usage , brendand
<SuperLag> WARNING: Skipping duplicate certificate UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_.CA.pem
<brendand> BluesKaj, when you put it that way it is weird, isn't it
<brendand> ?
<odium> so. my system is completely up to date, but for the oddest reason, pulseaudio is not producing sound. I launched it with -vvvv to see if there are any obvious errors,  but nothing. One other symptom is that the volume control is missing.
<SuperLag> awesine
<SuperLag> AWESOME.
<SuperLag> At this point... 13.10 is more stable for me than 12.04.3 LTS. $$@#$!@#$@##$#!@$!@# <insert copius swear words here>
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-22
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<habanany> Dear peers I have a question for you, if I quit a iso image download (using trasmission) would that iso be ok after I resume download later on
<Darkangel> sup's need a Ubuntu 14.04 Tester?
<Darkangel> beta
<k1l> Darkangel: its pre-alpha
<Darkangel> whats alpha?
<Darkangel> lol sorry
<bazhang> nothing there at all
<Darkangel> oh
<bazhang> not yet alpha
<bekks> Darkangel: alpha beta gamma delta...
<bazhang> delta, gamma
<bekks> Oh, right.
<Darkangel> Is Ubuntu 13.10 Very buggy?
<bazhang> test it and find out
<Darkangel> ok
<IdleOne> cookies for all
 * IdleOne keeps all the milk for himself
<Ben64> I wanted 14.04 to be Tux
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-23
<kgb> o/
 * twager is listening to LSO - Britten - Pears - Britten Nocturne for tenor, 7 obligato instruments & strings Op.60  - Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings Op.31 - V. Dirge [Audacious]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bjsnider> can someone with unity open an image please?
<bjsnider> wrong channel
<sdn3rd> hey does anyone know of a good howto for storing empathy conversation history in evolution?
<bazhang> for 13.10?
<sdn3rd> yes
<sdn3rd> 13.10
<bazhang> #ubuntu for that please
<sdn3rd> asked there, no answer :P is this now the alpha channel?
<bazhang> pre-alpha
<Pici> It will be.
<sdn3rd> well boo
<sdn3rd> :\
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-24
<johnjohn101> someone needs to change the topic
<IdleOne> change it to what and why?
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Consider this unstable and will probably break in some way. | 13.10 has been released!! Support in #ubuntu | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<TOM_otakux> asking one thing
<TOM_otakux> kubuntu 13.10 with iso install
<TOM_otakux> the plasma-nm did not show anything even though i have add a network connect like DSL
<penguin42> TOM_otakux: This channel is now for 14.04 - 13.10 is back in #ubuntu
<penguin42> TOM_otakux: However, I'd check with nmcli to see if the core NM code knows about it
<michagogo|cloud> What in the world is a Tahr?
<penguin42> michagogo|cloud: A mountain goat
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Ziber> So, 14.04. Where in the directory structure of the ISO is the kernel/initrd?
<johnjohn101> thanks for getting perl up to 5.18.1 on tahr.
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-26
<lotuspsychje> in what stage is 14.04?
<IdleOne> lotuspsychje: release schedule is linked in the topic
<lotuspsychje> IdleOne: tnx
<IdleOne> sure thing
<lotuspsychje> IdleOne: did you try it yourself yet
<IdleOne> there isn't anything to try right now
<IdleOne> pre-alpha
<lotuspsychje> oh just see alpha is for december
<hellslinger> hi guys, is there a channel for help getting xmir to run?
<bazhang> for 13.10?
<hellslinger> yeah
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> splash screen for trusty still shows saucy version
<penguin42> trusty is still very early
<SuperLag> of course... I just thought that was interesting
<SuperLag> love zsync
<SuperLag> penguin42: you ever use gsettings to modify stuff on an install?
 * penguin42 vaguely remembers doing
<SuperLag> penguin42: I'm trying to put a gsettings line into a script... but I'm having issues with the command syntax
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306902
<penguin42> yeh too long ago
<SuperLag> I'm trying to automatically set what icons are in the launcher, and remove some of the defaults
<penguin42> SuperLag: Try a " around the whole of that [ ... ] list
<SuperLag> hot damn
<SuperLag> that worked, and immediately
<SuperLag> I saw the icons disappear
<SuperLag> awesome
<SuperLag> thank you, sir
<penguin42> SuperLag: Note that gsettings was expecting a key and a value, no one told the shell to pass that whole list of [ stuff as one parameter - that's what " ends up doing
<SuperLag> ah, okay
<SuperLag> Now I know there's another setting for the launcher size... I'll just have to track that down.
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-27
<odium> if samba4 claims 'samba: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwbclient.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba/libauth4.so)
<odium> Version 4.0.3' -- and doesn't seem to work, and s apt-get build-dep samba4 fails with unable to build dependencies. should I give up?
<bjsnider> odium, you trying to build it?
<odium> bjsnider, no I was working on converting a movie to a bunch of different streamable formats.
<odium> I will.
<bjsnider> what does that have to do with samba?
<odium> bjsnider: I don't know, I was doing this thing and my room mate said can I store files on your computer. I said ok and failed to get samba up.
<bjsnider> you can use samba 3
<bjsnider> samba4 is a tricky matter
<odium> oh, I'll gladly use samba 3.
<odium> oh, well that seemed to go smoothly. How can I test my configuration, any idea?
<genii> testparm should tell if your config file has issues.
<genii> If not, you can try to connect on cli with smbclient
<odium> Is there a way to duplicate what's on my monitor 2 (projector) on a smaller window on monitor 1?
<penguin42> odium: I think you could probably do that with xrandr
<odium> oh, sounds cool.
<penguin42> odium: It might depend on the card, but I think you can specify an x/y position in the desktop for an output - so what you want is a mirror'd display just only mirroring a specific part of the display; I don't think you could easily make it a nice fixed window (although probably wouldn't be hard to code?)
<odium> I can't seem to get audio out of my spdif audio out, while it works fine through hdmi.
<bazhang> 13.10?
<bazhang> support in #ubuntu if so; perhaps look into pavucontrol , padevchooser
<odium> pavucontrol "Volume Control" reports only an hdmi output. while gnome's Sound applet reports there's an SPDIF and HDMI. Thank you.
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-20
<TheClitCommander> rww, whats up
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vitimiti> Hi
<pipi_> Hi guys, why does hexchat not come with perl on ubuntu 14.10 ?
<pipi_> I tried compiling it, but ./configure says: Perl .................. : no
<pipi_> checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.20.1
<pipi_> checking for perl >= 5.8.0... no
<pipi_> ??
<pipi_> I don't get it
<Mikaela> pipi_: try sudo apt-get build-dep hexchat
<pipi_> already tried that
<pipi_> I'm now trying cpan upgrade
<pipi_> here is the log from the configure of hexchat http://sprunge.us/KWUf
<pipi_> let me know if there's any solution
<Mikaela> I forgot I was going to try compiling HexChat earlier
<Mikaela> pipi_: no issues here https://paste.mikaela.info/?773c0f15f05d1d2f#mQlQpNlZPg/uB0ckciqqIvuB7+QNddVn3x/RgMsP568= - I did everything as .travis.yml says
<pipi_> you on ubuntu 14.10?
<Mikaela> yes
<pipi_> where's that travis.yml ?
<pipi_> oh there's a dot behind it
<pipi_> sorry my bad
<pipi_> will read it
<Mikaela> .travis.yml, it's hidden folder in HexChats source
 * Ciblia is Mikaela from just-compiled HexChat.
<Ciblia>  HexChat: 2.11.0 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-23-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "utopic" 14.10 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3,09GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15,4GiB, 87,9% free ** Disk: Total: 456,4GiB, 62,1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit
<Ciblia> Ethernet ** Uptime: 4h 10m 46s **
<pipi_> still Perl .................. : no :\
<Ciblia> Weird
<pipi_> conftest.c:(.text+0x5): undefined reference to `PL_memory_wrap'
<pipi_> that's why it fails according to config.log
<pipi_> conftest.c:(.text+0x14): undefined reference to `Perl_croak_nocontext' collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<Ciblia> Thanks, you just made me notice that my oidentd was broken :)
<Ciblia> this is better
<pipi_> So my perl is broken
<pipi_> I think.
<pipi_> Ciblia
<Mikaela> I have no idea
<pipi_> gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-V'
<pipi_> my gcc version is 4.9.1
<Mikaela> oh, I used clang
<pipi_> how?
<pipi_> sorry I'm a noob in compiling, never used clang
<Mikaela> I have these ifs in my bash & zshrc https://github.com/Mkaysi/shell-things/blob/master/zshrc#L778
<Mikaela> so I am always automatically using clang when it's installed
<Mikaela> for using it just once I think it would be installing clang and then
<Mikaela> export CC=clang
<Mikaela> export CXX=clang++
<Mikaela> and then autogen and configure etc. normally
<Mikaela> You might want to report that build issue to #hexchat in case it's related to newer gcc
<Mikaela> or maybe it belongs to #hexchat-devel , I am not sure.
<pipi_> now I'm getting configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<pipi_> nvm, just needed to run as root
<pipi_> I'm running out of ideas, I didn't do anything out of the ordinary on the upgrade.
<Mikaela> make should work without root, make install needs root unless you used different prefix
<pipi_> no I meant ./configure
<Mikaela> weird, that shouldn't need root
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pipi_> Mikaela: what perl version you have?
<Mikaela> hi
<Mikaela> hmm
<Mikaela> % perl --version
<Mikaela> This is perl 5, version 20, subversion 1 (v5.20.1) built for x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<Mikaela> (with 37 registered patches, see perl -V for more detail)
<Ciblia> HexChat says that there is /pl command, but I cannot find any method to see what perl version this is using.
<pipi_> Mikaela: did you git clone hexchat?=
<Ciblia> yes
<pipi_>  #perl "people" say it's hexchat's configure that is wrong
<pipi_> but it can't be because you used the same configure I did
<Mikaela> I am pastebinning my config.log
<Mikaela> pipi_: http://sprunge.us/BTiM
<Mikaela>  if it helps
<pipi_> yes thank
<digitalcrow> help !   can i install ubuntu 14.10 beta 2 or it still has the same dependencies problems with mencoder package ???????
<Mikaela> I am running Ubuntu 14.10 without issues, but I have no idea about depedency problems and I believe this is release candidate not beta
<digitalcrow> i have serious problems with dependencies
<digitalcrow> it misses mencoder
<digitalcrow> can you install mencoder ?
<digitalcrow> the beta 2 is release candidate ?
<elfy> Package mencoder is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<elfy> is what I see here digitalcrow
<Mikaela> https://paste.mikaela.info/?4bb3f7d851d9ef70#1VICKVOFacrKgmcvZbk/2ZzuQZc2WazaExuTBmACvOQ=
<Mikaela> that
<lordievader> !info mencoder
<ubottu> Package mencoder does not exist in utopic
<digitalcrow> many video applications needs that
<digitalcrow> am i gonna be ok if i install today and keep updating
<digitalcrow> till sunday that comes out ?
<lordievader> I suppose it to be replaced by something, I don't think the maintainers will remove that package without reason.
<elfy> http://www.archivum.info/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/2014-07/05334/%28Bug-1339068%29-%28NEW%29-depends-on-mencoder-which-doesn%27t-work-with-libav-10.html
<elfy> bug 1339068
<ubottu> bug 1339068 in h264enc (Ubuntu) "depends on mencoder, which doesn't work with libav 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339068
<digitalcrow> ? what ? its gone forever ?
<digitalcrow> thats why i got so many dependencies errors what about the packages that need it ?
<elfy> can't answer that digitalcrow - just pointing you at some relevant information
<digitalcrow> am  i gonna be ok if i install today ( i have 2 days off from work and i can test and install many apps from repos)  Do you recommend to stay with the lts
<elfy> if mencoder is something you need and it's working in 14.04 I'd not move to 14.10
<imbezol> if you have a full 2 days then compile mencoder yourself :)
<digitalcrow> if i move to 14.10 do i still get the updates till the release ? it would be the same ?
<lordievader> digitalcrow: On that last question: yes.
<BluesKaj> digitalcrow, install libav-tools, it's the replacementr for mencoder
<digitalcrow> ok thank you i will start download the beta2
<digitalcrow> do you think its possible to close the vsync from compiz settings when i want to play games for better performance ?
<khamer> One of the services on my system is getting goofed up when I disconnect a monitor, and I'm trying to figure out which one - font alaising, my gtk theme, and my icon theme all end up looking like they've fallen back to older looking UI
<khamer> Also, keyboard shortcuts stop working - here's what GTK UI elements look like - http://i.imgur.com/QVVH5fw.png
<Daekdroom> khamer, is that GNOME Shell?
<Daekdroom> If it is, then it's most likely gnome-settings-daemon
<khamer> Daekdroom: no, its XFCE, but all applications are affected
<Daekdroom> Hm. I don't know how xfce works.
<khamer> I have gconfd, xfconfd, xfdesktop, and xfce4-session, I wonder if one of those is the culprit
<pipi_> Mikaela: what was the link for the clang thing again?
<Mikaela> what clang thing? try google
<pipi_> nvm, found it
<pipi_> https://github.com/Mkaysi/shell-things/blob/master/zshrc#L778
<pipi_> LOOOL
<pipi_> clang fixed the issue
<pipi_> Perl .................. : yes
 * pipi_ claps
<pipi_> thanks to you Mikaela
<Mikaela> clang shouldn't fix the issue or there is a bug, pleaser report it to #hexchat-devel or https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues
<pipi_> well it did
<pipi_> all I did was: apt-get install clang and then I went to that link you gave me and I copied from line 778 to line 787 into my .bashrc then I opened a new terminal and so on
<pipi_> I didn't apply any patches or other packages then clang to fix the issue, clang sorted it out
<pipi_> I will report it anyway
<pipi_> #hexchat-devel Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<pipi_> ?!
<pipi_> I was never even in the channel
<pipi_> oh well
<pipi_> I'm out of here, peace
<pipi_> o/
<vitimiti> Hi
<quidnunc> Where can I get a Utopic vagrant image?
<genii> I would imagine https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/utopic/current/
<quidnunc> genii: Doesn't seem to be the same as http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/
<quidnunc> (same contentes)
<quidnunc> contents*
<genii> Ah, yes. Not in there yet.
<quidnunc> Are Vagrant images not built for devel versions?
<ghutzriop> HI! I'm using ubuntu 14.10 and I have both kde and gnome installed. now I try to use an vpn, but even tough the network manager says it's connected, it is simply ignored(whatismyip.com shows my original ip). how can solve this?
<simonor> Hello chaps. Anyone know if Broadcom support is any better in Unicorn?(I'll find out Thursday anyway)
<genii> If you mean for network devices using their chips, likely not any better than 14.04
<DX099> hi all
<simonor> Too bad. The package uses a newer apparent build, but if no better, well, shame.
<maxb> Why would anyone upgrade on Thursday? :-)
<genii> Early adopters :)
<DX099> I want to use the latest 14.10 iso on Virtualbox but graphics are all broken
<maxb> Surely you either do it before, or wait a week :-)
<simonor> 23rd is this Thursday?
<DX099> http://imgur.com/XuwtCkl
<simonor> Hey, it's a night in.
<DX099> could someone help me with this?
<simonor> DX099 - VirtualBox has a dedicated Graphics emulator, which they might not upgrade in sync with 14.10; I know it works fine with 14.04 as Guest.
<DX099> simonor, yeah but it seemed strange to see it broken like that...
<DX099> there are plenty of video on screenshots showing it working...
<simonor> If you use 14.10 as HOST, consider QEMU; any guest files you have are readily convertible to QCOW2 format for Qemu, using Vbox command and Qemu commands.
<simonor> Qemu advantage - you can run it as a straight command line, or a script, or in a management GUI.
<simonor> So it's the guest 14.10 you want?
<DX099> I'm using 14.10 as a the guest system to be virtualized under Ubuntu 14.04
<DX099> yes
<simonor> Right, you might want to examine the options for video emulation(as you probably have). I only use 14.04 guest on a Windoze 7 Host; won't be upgrading until official time later this week, so I'm not much help.
<simonor> Except to say that on 14.04 hosts there are certain advantages to Qemu.
<simonor> Advantages - Possibility of iommu hardware passthru for networking and USB, no need for Guest Additions, 100% open source.
<simonor> Disadvantages - learning curve, graphics not as quick as VBox, possible learning curve.
<simonor> Anyway, I need to sleep. Hacking embedded hosts tomorrow.
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-21
<slyrus> a fresh install from the utopic release candidate iso image doesn't seem to support my onboard wifi adapter (broadcom bcm4360). should I care (beyond the personal pain this is causes), iow, should I file a bug?
<slyrus> of course it's also possible I just don't know how to get things working properly...
<slyrus> and lookit that... the bcmwl driver worked like a charm.
<jeiworth> hi all
<jeiworth> I got a problem with context menus from menu bar, they just appear transparent but functionality per position works, anyone has the same?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> good here lordievader - you?
<lordievader> Bit annoyed that my tmux died, furthermore.. I'm okay.
<elfy> :)
<lordievader> I have lots of sessions and windows, takes a bit of time to rebuild.
<vitimiti> Hi
<Dreaman> hi
<ghutzriop> I! I'm using ubuntu 14.10 and I have both kde and gnome installed. now I try to use an vpn, but even tough the network manager says it's connected, it is simply ignored(whatismyip.com shows my original ip). how can solve this?
<ghutzriop> Hi!*
<peto> hi
<peto> bye
<rocky> when i try installing the 14.10 dev version using update-manager -d (from ubuntu 14.04.1) i get a msg saying can't complete the upgrade - https://gist.github.com/rockyburt/b543f901d7349f657671 ... any suggestions?
<genii> rocky: Bring your system to stock state first. eg: remove all ppa and do ppa-purge
<rocky> will ppa purge remove any pkgs i've added via ppa's ?
<elfy> rocky: should do
<aguitel> 14.10 is up  ?
<genii> rocky: Yes.
<elfy> aguitel: what do you mean up? final release? if so - no it's not
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<aguitel> elfy: ok
<jack> what's the releasename again? unreal umbrella?
<jack> no wait...utopic unicorn, right?
<Mikaela> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) will be the 21st release of Ubuntu. It is due for release sometime on October 23rd 2014, until then support is in #ubuntu+1. For more info see http://ubottu.com/y/utopicsch
<jack> thx
<Snaps> I did a release upgrade to utopic but it fails to install the linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic package due to the initrd image missing. Ive tried everything I can come up with to no avail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8617162/ Any Ideas?
<jack> now what's next? volatile v...wish i knew a v animal
<jack> viper!
<vitimiti> Hi
<trism> jack: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<jack> thx
<ghutzriop> hi, my dns just breaks when I start openvpn from the terminal on 14.10
<Jonathan19919991> Hey, I just installed ubuntu 14.10 october 17 build and I cannot log in because it didn't save somehow that I want to use Hungarian as the input language so I cannot type my password. Any advice?
<jack> use english. :P
<Jonathan1991> my password contains non English characters. It always worked before.
<Jonathan1991> now the input language selector is stuck on English, the best I could do was to log in to a guest session
<jack> use only alphanumerical chars.
 * elfy had the same issue during the trusty cycle - xubuntu ended up with not seeding ibus
<Jonathan1991> So full story: during installation I set language to Hungarian. I set up username and password which contained Non-English characters. It accepted it. So the installation finished, rebooted and I was shocked that the language was set to English (not Hungaruan as I set it to during install) so I cannot type my password.
<Jonathan1991> I'll try to reset the password in recovery mode. Thanks anyways.
<c_korn> hi, did someone manage to install 14.10 amd64 in virtual box on 14.04? all I get is graphic corruption when trying to install: http://i.imgur.com/0Xuhur9.png
<c_korn> ok switching to tty2 and back to tty7 fixes it.
<elfy> c_korn: yea - bug 1378423
<ubottu> bug 1378423 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Virtualbox boots to black screen with daily" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378423
<c_korn> oh, so there are at least two bugs. I found 1379062 elfy
<c_korn> bug 1379062
<ubottu> bug 1379062 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Graphics problem in Virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379062
<elfy> c_korn: there have been loads of vbox bugs - I gave up counting them all :)
<c_korn> oh, and now the installer crashed :-/
<elfy> well that one at least I've not seen :)
<c_korn> ah, No Space left on device :P
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-22
<Seven_Six_Two>  #spigotmc
<Seven_Six_Two> oops sorry
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<vitimiti> Hi
<Mikaela> morning
<Mikaela> oh so the release is tomorrow
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<utnubu> what's the difference between 14.04 with latest updates and the final 14.10 release?
<Pici> utnubu: 14.04 only really gets security updates. 14.10 has been synced from debian with new package versions across the board.  It is only supported for 9 months though, versus 5 years for 14.04.
<BluesKaj> utnubu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<utnubu> thanks for the answers!
<termitor> Hello
<termitor> .... amdcccle no in /usr/bin but the deb is install... what ?
<termitor> some soluce ?
<trism> termitor: they are in /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/, I imagine the .desktop files point to the right place, you can always check where packages put things with: dpkg -L package-name;
<termitor> trism , i have reinstall the deb, and now is here. some bizarre think
<termitor> trism ty
<peto_> hi
<lordievader> ~Hey peto_
<peto_> hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing peto_?
<peto_> fine thanks
<peto_> testing Utopic
<lordievader> Same here ;)
<benemy> hey guys im trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 but I cant seem to get it going. Ive tried what the website says but my update manager dont find 14.10
<trism> benemy: in software-properties-gtk on the Updates tab set Notify me of new versions: For any new version, LTS versions default to only upgrade to the next lts
<trism> benemy: you will also probably have -d since it isn't out yet
<benemy> Ive set that and rebooted my computer but it still says everthing is up to date
<benemy> Ok i just saw where the betas were out n wanted to give it a try.
<bswartz> is it released yet?
<benemy> Its saying tom.
<benemy> but the betas have been out
<lordievader> The Final iso's are in testing.
<bswartz> okay
<benemy> Any major advantages of 14.10 over 14.04?
<lordievader> Newer stuff.
<mozzarella> !out
<mozzarella> is it out yet?
<bswartz> they're saying tomorrow
<lordievader> !schedule | mozzarella
<ubottu> mozzarella: A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<mozzarella> is it not already tomorrow in Australia?
<lordievader> mozzarella: Also subscribe to the announce mailing list, you'll get an email when it is released.
<bswartz> it's always tomorrow somewhere
<bubbasaures> install now and avoid the rush
<genii> Also don't forget to join #ubuntu-release-party to keep asking if it's out yet
<mozzarella> bubbasaures: what do you mean the rush?
<bubbasaures> mozzarella, The servers get busier around this time is all.
<bubbasaures> things sloooooow doowwnn
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-23
<loadedjd> hello
<loadedjd> lets discuss ubuntu
<staticshock007> Hello
<staticshock007> i'm thinking of updating to 14.10 soon, but am still undecided, has anyone tried the beta releases yet?
<staticshock007> any improvement from 14.04?
<rww> it's a pretty quiet release
<rww> if you have any doubts about whether you want to be on a 6 month release upgrade cycle, I'd stick with LTS
<staticshock007> i'm actually torn between staying with LTS and upgrading,
<rww> it's easier to change your mind and upgrade later than to change your mind and have to reinstall because we don't support downgrading
<staticshock007> I use ubuntu for my daily computing, and i was wondering if there will be any performance improvements if i move over to 14.10
<Symmetria> anyone got any idea what time (GMT) we're looking at official release? just wanna make sure our NOC is monitoring the servers we host to make sure there are no problems
<rww> staticshock007: doubtful
<rww> Symmetria: there isn't a set time
<rww> it's done when the release team gets done with their checklist and all
<Symmetria> ok, no problems :) I've got our NOC on high alert watching the mirrors we host just in case of any issues
 * rww nods
<Symmetria> heh, first time the EA mirrors will be seriously stress tested beyond the normal flow of traffic
<Symmetria> so watching pretty closely
<rww> yeah, the official mirror network gets very fun on release day
<rww> good luck :)
<staticshock007> :)
<Symmetria> lol rww its gets more fun if you considering that the box is official mirror for like 10 countries
<Symmetria> I changed the networking config to a 20G LAG yesterday to ensure the capacity was there
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> awake ;)
<vitimiti> Hi
<elfy> morning vitimiti
<vitimiti> Morning, today is the day, isn't it?
<Mikaela> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) will be the 21st release of Ubuntu. It is due for release sometime on October 23rd 2014, until then support is in #ubuntu+1. For more info see http://ubottu.com/y/utopicsch
<elfy> the day before we start again :D
<vitimiti> I am surprised of how stable this beta has been, I have to say
<elfy> it's been pretty much stable for me since November
<Keening_Product> I'm not sure if I should ask this here or in #Ubuntu, though #Ubuntu says to direct questions here: what time is the release of the final release?
<vitimiti> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) will be the 21st release of Ubuntu. It is due for release sometime on October 23rd 2014, until then support is in #ubuntu+1. For more info see http://ubottu.com/y/utopicsch
<Keening_Product> Thanks. Also, nice bot.
<varjag> we need a countdown
 * varjag just got a new netbook in the post
<vitimiti> There's a party channel
<wiky> It's 17:30 here. I can't wait.
<Keening_Product> 20:33 here. I'm beginning to suspect it'll be tomorrow here when it's available.
<vitimiti> It's 11:35 here
<Keening_Product> 20:48 represent
<Keening_Product> owait, I've already replied to that
<Keening_Product> !isitout
<ubottu> NO
<BluesKaj> HI all
<Keening_Product> Heyoh
<Keening_Product> A question: do all official spins get released at the same time as the main Ubuntu? I know they have the same release date and all, and the release time is TBA, but is there usually a delay?
<Keening_Product> (I'm not just being impatient - have to plan evening or weekend around this)
<vitimiti> Maybe you should ask in the corresponding channel
<BluesKaj> Keening_Product, spins...aka flavours
<BluesKaj> and to answer your question , usually yes
<BluesKaj> but who knows what time of day the release will take place, that's always a toss up
<Keening_Product> BluesKaj, Yep, that's the one. Could only remember the Fedora term for a moment there haha Thanks for the answer :)
<BluesKaj> Keening_Product, well , i plan to rake leaves today, no matter what time the release happens :)
<Keening_Product> Yeah, I have an assignment tonight, work tomorrow and on the weekend, and a date tomorrow, then need a functioning system come Monday morning haha.
<Keening_Product> (I'm upgrading several system componenets, including storage, with this OS update)
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<lordievader> Are the final iso marked as ready?
<lordievader> Hmm, nope. Still testing ;)
<Keening_Product> !isitout
<ubottu> NO
<lordievader> Keening_Product: Subscribe to the announce mailing list ;)
<Keening_Product> Ooooh, didn't know there was such a thing. Noob question: where can I do that?
<lordievader> Keening_Product: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<Keening_Product> Thank you!
<djzn> is 14.10 going to be released today or is it released without announcements?
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> I heared it is already available on cdimages.u.c so I suppose the announcement will follow soon.
<Symmetria> suspect release is pretty imminent
<lordievader> !pm | Symmetria
<ubottu> Symmetria: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Symmetria> lol :) no question, just a statement in response to something but all good :)
<lordievader> Symmetria: I know, but most people (including me) don't like it when you randomly start PM'ing them.
<lordievader> Hmm, guess the factiod changed. Previously it said something along those lines.
<bynarie> looks like its available
<BluesKaj> bynarie, not yet
<wcs_> hi guys!
<wcs_> quick question!
<wcs_> is going to be released today?
<vitimiti> Yes
<wcs_> yeey!
<wcs_> hahaha
<wcs_> ok, just to get sure :P
<Fishscene> I'm seeing torrents for 14.10, but I can't tell if it has been officially released yet or not.
<Symmetria> fishscene my guess is the answer to that is no
<Symmetria> since the standard downloads on the mirror system are still 14.04
<Symmetria> and zero hits against the utopic archives on the mirrors yet either
<Fishscene> ah- sorry, I should have been a *lot* more clear. I couldn't tell if they were the final-release torrents or not. lol.
<rohan> ubottu: isitoutyet
<ubottu> NO
<rohan> but distrowatch and canonical press release seem to indicate it's out? https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/10/23/ubuntu-14-10-desktop-security-for-global-users/
<vitimiti> And OMG Ubuntu says so, too
<vitimiti> Bye
<Symmetria> trust me, its not officially out yet, if it was, I'd be seeing people downloading it from me ;p
<elfy> rohan: the canonical press release was out before half the images were marked ready
<rohan> Symmetria: how do you mean downoloading from you? you run a mirror?
<rohan> elfy: yeah, i guessed so, even the distrowatch link only gives the 64-bit version
<Symmetria> rohan I run most of the east african mirrors
<rohan> Symmetria: awesome! thanks for your service :)
<Symmetria> for ke/zw/za/bw/tz/rw/ug/bi/sd/so/zm/mz/mu
<Symmetria> I think thats all the ones I run ;p
<djzn> will the main site on canonical have the 14.10 annoncement release?
<Fishscene> djzn: Of course. :P
<djzn> Fishscene, many places annoucing the release but nothing on ubuntu.com
<Fishscene> Although I have to note, I'm not in an authoritative position. But in previous releases, they have had an announcement on the main Ubuntu website.
<Fishscene> Yea, people are going to announce it because today is the day it is supposed to be released. But that's a 24-hour Window.
<djzn> i was starting to think this  a 'undercover ' release
<Mikaela> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) will be the 21st release of Ubuntu. It is due for release sometime on October 23rd 2014, until then support is in #ubuntu+1. For more info see http://ubottu.com/y/utopicsch
<Mikaela> I think there was given some UTC time that isn't yet
<Mikaela> no, I am probably confusing it to freeze
 * vitimiti is back
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Vivid Vervet / 15.04 | Schedule: Not availabe | Daily builds: Not available
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks - you?
<lordievader> Meh okay, I'm fighting with xrdp.
<elfy> :)
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.16.0-23-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "utopic" 14.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 80.2% free] disk[Total: 228.5GB, 47.8% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV790 [Radeon HD 4890]] ether[NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> :)
<Mikaela> that looks bad, but that is probably because this channel is +c
<vitimiti> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.10 can't boot, message: "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R\n Image boot:"
<gshmu> I'm using 14.04 creat the live usb...       and check the md5, it's ok
<gshmu> if anyone need anymore message?
<elfy> bug 1325801
<ubottu> bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<elfy> gshmu: what did you make the usb with?
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install
<gshmu> elfy:  ubuntu 14.04 system create
<elfy> try tab at the boot: prompt - you'll get list of commands you can use
<elfy> and you'd be able to talk about utopic in #ubuntu now - this channel is on vervet now :)
<gshmu> elfy: thanks
<gshmu> thanks every body
<rendero> !isitup
<lordievader> rendero: Utopic was released yesterday ;)
<rendero> thnx
<rendero> i cannot upgrade in kubuntu
<rendero> :S
<rendero> is released in kubuntu ?
<vitimiti> Yes
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<rendero> in kubuntu no updater shows "the new version for kubuntu is available" like in the tutorials
<vitimiti> I can't help you there, I don't use Kubuntu
<rendero> i tried this and it worked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu thx
<rendero> i changed the default configuration "only upgrade too long term releases" to "normal releases"
<rendero> bye
<BluesKaj> nice when they can find answers to thier own questions :)
<rocky> so 14.10 was just released right? curious why my software updater doesn't indicate that it's available
<Pici> You need to change your preferences to say that you'd like all releases, not just LTS ones.
<Mikaela> Have you installed all other updates? Also, what does "software properties" or whatever it is say about upgrading, I think there is option to "only update to LTS releases" or something.
<rocky> ah yes, i found the setting
<rocky> sigh - An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<rocky> does this mean i'm going to have to uninstall all third-party pkgs i've added?
<rocky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1282271 i guess
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1280782 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1282271 Unable to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 - tk8.5-lib fails to upgrade to libtk8.5" [High,Fix released]
<rocky> i have about a dozen ppa's added, no telling which one is causing problems :(
<Mikaela> release upgrade should start by disabling third party ppas
<rocky> indeed it does - which is why i think one of the pkgs already installed from one of the ppa's is causing the problem
<Mikaela> Would trying to run update-manager or do-release-upgrade from terminal say anything about the package?
<rocky> running do-release-upgrade from terminal now
<rocky> no extra info on console, is there a log someplace?
<rocky> Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'postgresql-9.3-postgis-2.1' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<rocky> i don't recall adding a ppa for that
<Mikaela> If it's not very important package, I think you could try removing it and see if it wants to remove anything important.
<Mikaela> I am not sure what "removal blacklist" means.
<rocky> yeah that did it... i have some dev projects setup to use postgis so i'm guessing i'll have to futz with them after the upgrade
<MosesEX> nooo waaa
<MosesEX> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<elfy> thanks rww
<rww> now i get to chase him around the namespace i guess -_-
<elfy> yep
<elfy> take some coffee with you
 * genii makes sure rww gets a Thermos of it for his travels
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks - vanquished vampire all set up with xubuntu ppa's I need
<elfy> ready for vbox to fail in testing again lol
<lordievader> 15.04? Didn't it have a different codename?
<elfy> yea - but I prefer mine :p
<elfy> vivid vervet
<lordievader> True, true :P
<elfy> I'm having to start early on my name for 16.04 - I'll be looking at some triple X alliteration for that :D
<vitimiti> Hi
<elfy> hi vitimiti
<vitimiti> Hi, elfy
<lordievader> Hey vitimiti, how are you?
<vitimiti> Good, lordievader
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Bluefoxicy> that's odd
<Bluefoxicy> update-manager -c and do-release-upgrade do nothing.
<Bluefoxicy> oh, I'm set to notify on LTS
<Bluefoxicy> ok, now update-manager does nothing, but do-release-upgrade works
<slyrus> so i don't suppose this is the appropriate place for utopic questions anymore is it?
<penguin42> correct this is for V
<penguin42> I can't even remember what V is yet
<penguin42> ah yes, Vivid
<slyrus> ok. the discussion level on #ubuntu itself is a bit low this morning ;)
<slyrus> spose I shouldn't complain. I think I'll wait a bit longer in the release cycle before trying vivid though.
<BluesKaj> there's nothing available for vivid yet
<lordievader> BluesKaj: There are daily iso's ;)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, not yet
<elfy> but you can use vivid - I have been since yesterday, vivid dailies might get turned on tomorrow
<lordievader> BluesKaj: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ there is a mini iso.
<lordievader> But yeah, not the full iso.
<BluesKaj> I sed'd my sources.list but nothing
<elfy> really?
<elfy> I've had a bunch of updates since yesterday
<slyrus> is there a vivid roadmap/feature list yet?
<elfy> no
<elfy> though there has been talk of systemd default by mid-cycle
 * slyrus hopes he's done wrangling systemd by the time vivid ships
<BluesKaj> oops I was using vervet in sources instead of vivid...faceplams :)
<slyrus> oh... I guess I was just confused by the /lib/systemd stuff in utopic and figured it was already on. no wonder I'm having trouble.
<elfy> BluesKaj: ha :) I actually put vampire ...
<elfy> slyrus: you can boot with systemd - but it's not default, there ARE packages installed however
<slyrus> hrm... Ok. I guess I'm booting with init and just confused by the presence of the systemd bits. time to RTFMs  I guess.
<BluesKaj> systemd was working on 14.10 here , but decided to revert jusr to keep things safe for now
<elfy> append init=/lib/systemd/systemd to the linux line by editing at grub and you'll boot one time, change it in grub default and upgrade and it will boot with it all the time
<elfy> BluesKaj: yea - I was off and on during 14.10 but will stick with systemd in here for the time being
<BluesKaj> I might edit grub to run systemd at startup, but not yet
<labsin> Why is mtp moved to universe? I can no longer connect my phone on a fresh Ubuntu install (14.10)
<BluesKaj> labsin, ask in #ubuntu
<labsin> ow 14.10 got released
<BluesKaj> yup
<Bluefoxicy> I upgraded to 14.10
<Bluefoxicy> now, when I tap Activities in the top-left on Gnome, the computer freezes for 2-3 seconds before responding.
<BluesKaj> this chat is officially support for 15.04 afaik, probly best to ask in #ubuntu, Bluefoxicy
<Bluefoxicy> oh
<BluesKaj> ok, other stuff to do...laters
<Bluefoxicy> what the heck is a verrvet
<BluesKaj> a monkey
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> ok done
<vitimiti> Hi
<elfy> hey welcome back vitimiti :)
<vitimiti> Thanks, elfy
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-26
<HFSPLUS> !ops | lets play a game rww
<jnxd_>  I was trying out the 14.10 plasma 5 tech preview, but somehow the laptop wouldn't load init or something. Is this known to be an issue? And arethere any workarounds? I am only able to get until plymouth.
<snadge> any pro tips for getting the latest daily build to display something in virtualbox?
<snadge> use no modeset option :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<snadge> so close.. i have virtualbox extensions installed.. but im not getting past the login screen :p
<snadge> fail to authenticate.. i remember reading somewhere about this too
<lordievader> snadge: Fail to authenticate what?
<snadge> at the login screen .. lightdm
<snadge> its an issue with logind
<lordievader> snadge: Hmm rather annoying issue, I suppose. Is there a bug report for it?
<snadge> systemd-logind[770]: Failed to start unit user@1000.service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service
<snadge> is the error.. presumably that will be quite common
<lordievader> I've seen similar before, but there it didn't pose a problem. Here, obviously, it does.
<snadge> i wonderif im just missing the session selector or something like that
<lordievader> Are you using Ubuntu?
<snadge> 15.04
<lordievader> But are you using Ubuntu?
<snadge> yes.. as the virtualbox host, and vivid guest
<snadge> oh.. i see.. unity or gnome isnt installed
<lordievader> Right, it could be that the 3d stuff of unity fails and results in that logging.
<snadge> i thought they would be a default dependency in the desktop install? lol
<lordievader> snadge: Do a debootstrap install, you'd be surprised how much ain't a dependency ;)
<snadge> im assuming this is so i can choose unity 7 or 8
<snadge> or something else
<lordievader> snadge: Try something that doesn't use hardware acceleration so you can rule out that part.
<snadge> flashback
<snadge> okay.. i can log in with flashback.. not that exciting though, i dont think unity8/mir is far enough a long to comment whether it should actually start or not
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<BluesKaj> all seems stable so far, but not using systemd yet
<elfy> yep
<elfy> images are up now too by the way :)
<BluesKaj> ok cool
<BluesKaj> desktop is still 14.10, probly stay with it for a while, since it's running so well.
<elfy> :)
 * Mikaela has been using systemd since she upgraded to 14.10 some weeks ago
 * elfy did on and off in 14.10
<elfy> not got around to doing anything but set up 15.04 with it
<Guest42413> heloo
<Guest42413> quit
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-19
<Strav> he
<Strav> anyone else having issues with kubuntu 15.10's kmail systray icon?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rejd_> Mornin'
<lordievader> o/
<ceed> After update to 15.10 beta 2 I am getting this message when doing 'sudo apt-get update':  Sorry, your system lacks support for the snapshot featurel. Is this a problem?
<mcphail> ceed: have you installed that apt-btrfs-snapshot package (or whatever it is called)?
<mcphail> ceed: that's the one which tends to spawn that error
<ceed> mcphail, I do have btrfs partitions and the package you mentions installed. I have several snapshots created without problems like I did on 15.04. What does that have to do with apt-get?
<ceed> mcphail, oh I see it now. It creates snapshots every time packages are upgraded/removed. Can that be disabled but simply removing the package?
<ceed> by*
<mcphail> ceed: yes -that disables it. It doesn't seem to work on wily. I hadn't tried it on previous releases
<ceed> mcphail, I am having snapshot created using the 'btrfs-snapshot' script which works fine. So it's only the apt implementation that is broken I guess?
<mcphail> ceed: You're probably right. I just stumbled across the package a couple of days ago and thought it sounded neat. Didn't persist when it didn;t work
<ceed> mcphail, would be cool to have that work and utilize one of btrfs's strongpoints :)
<mcphail> ceed: agreed :)
<mcphail> ceed: (although I've dumped btrfs on my wily install as I am experimenting with bcache and thought it might be a step too far...)
<ceed> Another btrfs related message when updating: Warning: /sbin/fsck.btrfs doesn't exist, can't install to initramfs, ignoring.
<mcphail> ceed: one to be ignored
<ceed> mcphail, I now see it's a bug reported on that one.
<mcphail> ceed: yes. Ignore it for now. It is just noise
<ceed> I do not fully understand how the term 'ignore' is being used. Am I to ignore it, or is Ubuntu ignoring that it can't install it? :)
<mcphail> ceed: Ubuntu is ignoring it. But you can ignore it too. AFAIK, there _isn't_ a functioning fsck.btrfs yet, so it isn't going to be installed
<ceed> I use scrub for that kind of thing. Better than nothing.
<mcphail> yep
<quidnunc> Why does gdm no longer start (blank screen) after upgrading to Wiley?
<Faux> Normally because the nvidia driver's dkms stuff broke; apt-get install linux-image-generic; dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<quidnunc> Faux: Even if I don't have an nvidia gfx card?
<Faux> s/nvidia/fglrx/ if you're on ATI.  I only said normally!  /me leaves.
<quidnunc> Faux: I'm using intel integrated, but thanks I will try your suggestion
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-20
<Strav> he. Anyone else not having kmail's icon displayed in systray on kubuntu 15.10?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<[dz]> :3
<[dz]> erwait
<[dz]> this isn't the release party channel
<ikonia> there is a release party channel
<ikonia> (not here)
<ikonia> #ubuntu-release-party
<ikonia> it seems to have lost the buzz it once had
<mcphail> ikonia: in some ways, that is reassuring :)
<ikonia> I have zero complaint
<sacarde> when RC come out?
<lordievader> sacarde: It is already available, see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<wileee> Hi, running gnome-shell 3.16, 15.10 release of shell, not getting windows opening in previous size is really my only issue.
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-21
<lordievader> Good morning
<Ian_Corne> Anyone else has their X crash after a while after suspend?
<fhf> Ian_Corne: this happen to me sometimes but only if i close the lid with particular apps opened
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> I've always had chrome and webstorm open
<fhf> dunno this happen to me sometimes with spotify
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Ian_Corne> Hey :)
<sjoshi> Hello, Is release ubuntu15.10 on track and will be available by tommorow?
<sjoshi> Hello, is this channel logged somewhere?
<k1l> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<sjoshi> thanks k1l !
<PanV> Hello, where can I get mr Wily?
<ZeZu> I have a Wily install that I can't get to boot,  it's failing to find rootfs and going into loop waiting on mdadm to find an array ... but i can boot into it just fine in a VM...  but when i update initramfs I get warnings from mdadm.conf that no arrays are defined (which i've never seen before).  And there is no reason for it not to boot,  the kernel finds the usb disk it's on just fine as I boot a livecd off of it.
<OerHeks> PanV, see the topic
<PanV> Nevermind! I already broke Ubuntu once, I really don't want a second time.
<TJ-> ZeZu: Is the root-FS on an md array?
<ZeZu> no
<ZeZu> It's on a usb-hdd
<ZeZu> there are no arrays at all
<ZeZu> The only thing that may be different is I had to install through debootstrap,  because installer failed repeatedly
<ZeZu> I've double checked the UUID it uses, and tried booting through grub command line manually using root=/dev/sdb3  instead of uuid
<TJ-> ZeZu: and does it drop to a busybox shell prompt eventually?
<ZeZu> No, it loops forever
<ZeZu> If I remove mdadm scripts from initramfs it drops to busybox, but i don't have keyboard input for some reason :(
<ZeZu> hmm, maybe that's part of the problem thinking about it... if usb is not working then the hdd the rootfs is on wouldn't be available
<TJ-> ZeZu: does the initrd.img need some additional usb mass storage drivers including?
<ZeZu> I wouldn't think so
<ZeZu> I've never had to add additional usb drivers to them before
<TJ-> GRUB loads the kernel/initrd via the firmware or its own nativedisk device drivers; when the /init script starts it will need the kernel drivers for the USB path to the device
<ZeZu> I'm thinking more along the lines of a kernel bug on my chipset,  since it works fine in the livecd which likely uses another kernel version.  I guess i'll see if there's another kernel avail and test
<ZeZu> Yes, but i'd imagine usb drivers are prob. built-in, I could check the config...
<TJ-> ZeZu: if it has a USB keyboard which also isn't working, that suggests a chipset driver is required too
<TJ-> ZeZu: which ubuntu release, kernel version, and what make/model of PC or motherboard?
<ZeZu> It's a mid`11 imac, so common intel chipset is why I figured they'd deff. be included.   Ubuntu 15.10 / linux 4.2.0-16-generic
<erle-> is release schedule on time?
<fhf> yup
<fhf> wily will arive tmmrw
<erle-> then I will upgrade already :)
<erle-> update-manager -d is not showing anything
<erle-> then I have to wait
<Faux> erle-: Isn't it do-release-upgrade -d?
<erle-> Faux, did not do it in years
<erle-> Faux, that's new then
<erle-> Faux, thanks
<Faux> I personally think it's a pile of trash and you should just edit sources.list and learn to use aptitude, but who knows. :)
<erle-> both suffer from the same problems in my opinion
<erle-> it should update the core packages first before touching anything optional in my opinion, but that would be a big job to implement
<Faux> Personally I just dist-upgrade and try and find a solution I don't think is too offensive.
<erle-> oh, do-release-upgrade is the commandline tool
<Faux> Personally I should stop starting every sentence with personally.
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> Faux: That is the Debian way. I heard things might break if you do that in Ubuntu.
<Faux> Things break, but only because apt or aptitude is too dumb to pick a decent solution.  And/or if you have hundreds of extra repos/ppas, which would be the same in debianland anyway.
<lordievader> do-release-upgrade disables those and starts a screen session. It simply takes a couple of steps for you to try and ensure a smooth upgrade process.
<Faux> It also uninstalls some random packages.
<erle-> transmission-gtk and vino have missing dependencies
<erle-> both are “supported” by cannonical
<Faux> Both are installable for me!
<erle-> weird
<k1l> erle-: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<erle-> do you mean apt-get?
<erle-> do you mean dist-upgrade?
<k1l> nope
<k1l> i mean the new fancy apt command. well its not that new
<Faux> COLOURS
<erle-> now they install
<erle-> thanks
<erle-> what is the difference between full-upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<k1l> erle-: its basically the same. its just that the "new" apt names it full-upgrade to make the users not be confused with ubuntu release (dist) upgrades
<k1l> "no i dont want to upgrade to 15.10 already" when people are told to run dist-upgrade to install all packages
<erle-> k1l, thanks
<bk_> anybody home?
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-22
<blithen> Dumb question alert: Does anyone know what time the iso will be pushed to the website? or is it just sometime on the 22nd?
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<blithen> :(
<blithen> Oh lol hi lotuspsychje
<blithen> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<shookees> did the ubuntu release date get postponed?
<Ian_Corne> no
<shookees> I do remember that it was initially intentioned to release today, even wiki says: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<shookees> oh wait, sorry - morning head
<shookees> the bot told be it's the 23rd release, not 23rd day, heh
<rww> It's scheduled to be released the 22nd, which may or may not be today depending on where you are.
<rww> yay timezones!
<shookees> rww, indeed, yay timezones. I remember 12.04 was released around midday GMT
<blithen> It's 12:30am the 22nd for me right now.
<blithen> Where is the release!!!
<shookees> half past midnight?
<rww> are you Ubuntu's release manager? if not, I'm not sure your timezone matters :P
<kernelhack> time zones can be the greatest contributor to people's fury.
<kernelhack> patience people.
<blithen> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Faux> ¡dothemirrorsstillwork
<blithen> what?
<the_drow> what what? nobody said anything
<blithen> what faux said doesn't make sense
<blithen> i do the mirror still work
<blithen> i do the mirros still work*
<blithen> dang it
<Odd_Bloke> Anyone on a Thinkpad T440p having problems with headset audio (not working at all)?
<bhavesh> is it out yet?
<bhavesh> wow, it's so quiet here
<bhavesh> isn't it 22nd October already?
<the_drow> bhavesh: It's not
<the_drow> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<the_drow> See?
<bhavesh> k.
<blithen> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<sjoshi> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<jdrumheller> It's out!
<jdrumheller> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/
<jdrumheller> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<jdrumheller> lies.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ian_Corne> Hello
<the_drow> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<the_drow> jdrumheller: Why can't I upgrade yet?
<the_drow> I'm on a local mirror, is that the reason?
<BluesKaj> the_drow, it's not released yet
<the_drow> BluesKaj: But you can already download it
<the_drow> or is it an RC?
<ducasse> the_drow: it is out. http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/
<BluesKaj> from daily builds yes , but that's not official
<kernelhack> i urge patience. it will be released in due course.
<Ian_Corne> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<shookees> yo, so is 15.10 out? I don't see it on the main page, but releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 has packages without beta keyword
<bhavesh> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<bhavesh> used to see so much of excitement on #ubuntu+1 earlier
<bhavesh> like 3-4 years ago
<bhavesh> people used to be so impatient for the release
<k1l> #ubuntu-release-party
<bhavesh> what has happened? :(
<bhavesh> oh
<bhavesh> okay
<k1l> but 15.10 doesnt seem like a release with big changes to me (at least for the desktop).
<bhavesh> well yea, k1l
<BluesKaj> lots of changes underneath transing from plasma 4 to 5
<k1l> yes, for the kde users
<Daekdroom> k1l, but even the release parties used to be bigger.
<Bluefoxicy> how do I reload my mouse pointer?
<Bluefoxicy> I'm on like 15.10 and my mouse is invisible atm.
<Ian_Corne> do you have a cat?
<Ian_Corne> It might be hiding!
<bhavesh> lol
<sebsebseb> hi
<the_drow> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<the_drow> k1l_: Having a kernel that doesn't need restarting to update itself is a big improvement by itself
<k1l_> the_drow: is that included already?
<the_drow> yup
<k1l_> included and working?
<the_drow> linux kernel 4.1.x
<the_drow> I never tried it but CoreOS has been using it for a while now
<k1l_> oh cool. than i am looking forward to the 14.04.4 lts with the 15.10 backports kernel :)
<the_drow> I don't know if that will happen
<k1l_> why not? its part of the enablement strategy
<the_drow> Because it's a huge change
<sebsebseb>  
<the_drow> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<tinudiwnu> Can anyone say if release is say an hour away or 8 hours away? just a ballpark figure.
<Pici> I'm thinking less than an hour.
<tinudiwnu> Pici: Thanks.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu is already beginning to push
<Pici> its not out until the announcement hits https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is about to follow suit
<tinudiwnu> Just think, if Marty had come a day later, he could have upgraded the DeLorean to the latest Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj>  oh lord :-)
<lordievader> Wouldn't it already have run Wily? Don't really think the DeLorean was far from its development phase.
<BluesKaj> my neighbour has a Delorean parked in his garage which he occasionally takes out for a spin ...stll looks sorta cool
<lordievader> Nice, nice ;)
<tinudiwnu> I'd like to take a spin in one at least once. As long as it's under 88. I like things the way they are.
<BluesKaj> yeah. he's a local business man who decided to buy one thru some contacts he had in the automobile business, Deloreans were hard to get
<the_drow> Pici: You mean this one? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-October/000202.html
<Pici> !outyet
<ubottu> It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<Pici> :)
<the_drow> yay! upgrading! :)
 * the_drow wants a new kernel
<tsimonq2> somebody should change the topic
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Xenial Xerus / 16.04 | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Xenial Xerus / 16.04 | Schedule: TBA | Daily builds: TBA
<jdrumheller> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<genii> Xenial Xerus??
<Pici> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<genii> Hehe, "will be"
 * genii reads
<durt> Hey folks, just upgraded to 15.10, lost usb 3g modem, connects but no network, any clues?
<blithen> Did you upgrade or fresh install?
<durt> hey, upgrade. was working fine before.
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-23
<mati> ok
<mati> entonces
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> 16.04 toolchain on Oct 29 , ok
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kakul1> help
<lordievader> kakul1: Help? Just ask your question ;)
<kakul1> @lordieaver ok i ask this :)
<kakul1> i installed recently xubuntu in netbook hp mini 210-110TU use acpi=off pnpbios=off in grub now when i want to shutdown it says reboot:system halted sorry for bad english im newbie :)
<lordievader> Yeah, acpi is turned off ;)
<kakul1> hm... when i delete acpi=off my netbook has random freeze, so i add this parameter :)
<penguin42> kakul1: There are other parameters for changing how to do reboots, but I'm not sure there are alternatives to doing power off properly
<kakul1> owh thats ok i can reboot now so i can report it
<TJ-> kakul1: the PC probably needs a particular acpi_osi=XXXX
<kakul1> i have try that parameter, start normal but after 4-10 minute it suddenly freeze, ctrl+alt+del or ctrl+alt+f1 not responding but when i try shutdown it can turn off normally
<penguin42> kakul1: Have you checked for any bios upgrades for your machine ?
<kakul1> i was think maybe bios update solve this, but when i go to Hp support page no new bios update available, my bios is currently latest version
<penguin42> ah ok
<TJ-> kakul1: is the PC working right now?
<TJ-> kakul1: do "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<kakul1> ok wait
<kakul1> @tj yeah working fine i use this now
<kakul1> strings: '/sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT': No such file
<penguin42> I guess that's because acpi is disabled
<kakul1> hehehehe :)
<kakul1> so its nessesary to reboot with acpi=off remove and i try again that command?
<TJ-> kakul1: Yes :D
<kakul1> ok wait :D
<BluesKaj> hey all
<kakul1> @tj im back here it is
<kakul1> sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<kakul1> Windows 2001
<kakul1> Windows 2001 SP1
<kakul1> Windows 2001 SP2
<kakul1> Windows 2006
<kakul1> Windows 2009
<kakul1> Windows 2009
<kakul1> Windows 2009
<kakul1> Windows 2009
<kakul1> Windows 2009
<kakul1> Windows 2009
<tsimonq2> kakul1: please stop that
<lordievader> !paste | kakul1
<ubottu> kakul1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kakul1> @tsimonq2 @lordievader @ubottu sorry
<lordievader> No problem, just a heads up ;)
<BluesKaj> kakul1, no need for @ on irc
<TJ-> kakul1: pick the latest Windows version string and then try booting the system with it. E.g. Add to the kernel command-line (INCLUDING the double-quotes): "acpi_osi=Windows 2009"
<TJ-> kakul1: if the latest Windows versions doesn't work, try others. What those do is cause the firmware ACPI to change the functions it'll support
<kakul1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12915695/
<TJ-> kakul1: ACPI is key to power management so getting the widest possible support usually requires pretending Linux is the latest Windows version
<kakul1> ok tj i try it :)
<kakul1> no luck tj
<kakul1> my netbook has freeze acouple minute after login
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-28
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-23
<BluesKaj> any word about 18.04 release name?
<flocculant> BluesKaj: not that I've seen
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-24
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) | Schedule: N/A | Daily builds: N/A | For 17.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> another deliberately dumb name has been chosen by Mark Shuttleworth for 18.04 "Brillintly Bionic" !
<BluesKaj> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518
<ducasse> BluesKaj: no, it's "bionic beaver" - read through to the end
 * dax licks the /topic
<BluesKaj> oh lord ducasse, that's even worse  :-0
<BluesKaj> I still think wayland is for the adventurous ...gonna stick with X11 for now 
<ducasse> BluesKaj: it didn't even strike me until someone from the us pointed it out, tbh. i frankly don't care, it's just going to be referred to as 'bionic' anyhow...
<nacc> BluesKaj: the only issue i ran into on upgrade was the wayland sessionn did nnot like my old ~/.config or ~/.local something
<nacc> BluesKaj: so it wouldn't let me login :)
<ducasse> bad wayland! bad!
<nacc> heh
<ducasse> did you find out what it was choking on?
<BluesKaj> nacc, luvly , I'm on kde/plasma/nvidia so nouveau is my only choice with wayland , but there's not much that makes me want to use it since most of my fav features aren't available
<nacc> ducasse: i didn't have time, was heads down on the release
<BluesKaj> Development starts in only two days, on October 26, when the toolchain is uploaded to the archives,    http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-dubbed-as-the-bionic-beaver-launches-april-26-2018-518186.shtml
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-25
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-26
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: N/A | For 17.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<Seveas> Bionic Beaver? Really...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> ok Bionic Beaver chainloader is in the repos 
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-27
<Fudge> looking forward to the next LTS
<BluesKaj> hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-29
<elhoir> hello folks,
<elhoir> i tried to upgrade from xenial to bionic manually (and brutally) and now i get this output:
<elhoir> https://pastebin.com/2tLgwVtV
<elhoir> how can i solve it? will it be solved with new package versions?
<elhoir> any help?
<elhoir> any help guys?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<elhoir> hello BluesKaj 
<elhoir> could you help me please?
<elhoir> https://pastebin.com/2tLgwVtV
<BluesKaj> !es |  elhoir
<ubottu> elhoir: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elhoir> BluesKaj, iirc #ubuntu+es is not a channel for future releases
<elhoir> but i will try...
<BluesKaj> elhoir, well i can't understand spanish so if you can expalin your issue in english I'll try to help
<BluesKaj> explain 
<elhoir> i`ll try
<elhoir> its an issue about duplicated filenames
<elhoir> the new package has a file which is currently installed by another (texlive-math-extra). This one is supposed to be purged but it doesnt before detecting the duplicated filename
<elhoir> https://pastebin.com/gw0JHm6u
<BluesKaj> i assume you've changed your sources list to bionic from artful 
<elhoir> no
<elhoir> from xenial to bionic
<elhoir> (from LTS to LTS)
<BluesKaj> it's a bit early for that if you want real LTS stability
<elhoir> i know
<elhoir> the thing is... will this error be fixed as time passes?
<BluesKaj> I still don't really understand your issue . pasting spanish errors doesn't help in an english chat
<elhoir> :(
<elhoir> well, thanks anyway, i will try in #ubuntu-es
<elhoir> i cannot explain in a better way...
<BluesKaj> your english is excelelnt , if you can find a method to translate ....
<BluesKaj> my spelling is bad :-)
<elhoir> im translating...
<elhoir> (trying to) xD
<elhoir> BluesKaj, what about now? https://pastebin.com/NT5fs8U4
<elhoir> :)
<BluesKaj> so have you run the usual fixes like , sudo dpkg --configure -a and sudo apt -f install ?
<elhoir> yes "apt-get -f install" outputs same error
<elhoir> i havent done "dpkg --configure -a"
<elhoir> doint it with now
<elhoir> doing
<BluesKaj> usually configure before  -f install
<elhoir> (i totally forgot that option!)
<elhoir> dpkg --configure -a running now...
<BluesKaj> brb, I have to reboot...i have some issue of my own :-)
<elhoir> good luck with them! :)
<BluesKaj> ok,mine seems fixed now
<elhoir> "dpkg --configure -a" is still running
<elhoir> BluesKaj, btw did you understand my translation? :)
<elhoir> i made it manually xD
<BluesKaj> is it actually outputting data or is it stopped without a prompt?
<elhoir> its running
<elhoir> actually outputting data
<elhoir> some errors, but it doesnt stop
<elhoir> (erros may be normal in a dev state release xD)
<elhoir> ok, it stopped
<BluesKaj> now run  sudo apt -f install
<elhoir> same errors
<elhoir> nothing new :(
<elhoir> the worse thing is that i cannot even "apt-get purge texlive*", which would solve problem imo
<elhoir> maybe reboot?
<BluesKaj> maybe
<elhoir> done
<elhoir> nothing changed
<elhoir> same errors about texlive shit 
<BluesKaj> if ou really wnat to purge try sudo apt-get purge texlive*
<BluesKaj> ou=you
<elhoir> i tried
<elhoir> but at-get says i must do "apt-get -f install" first
<elhoir> lol
<elhoir> at=apt
<elhoir> i posted a bug at launchpad ----> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-base/+bug/1728381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728381 in texlive-base (Ubuntu) "dpkg: error al procesar el archivo /var/cache/apt/archives/texlive-latex-recommended-doc_2017.20170818-1_all.deb (--unpack): intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/doc/texlive-doc/latex/unicode-math/README.md.gz', que está también en el paquete texlive-math-extra 2015.20160320-1 dpkg-deb: error: el subproceso copiado fue terminado por la señal (Tubería rota) Se encontraron errores al procesar: /var/cache
<Seveas>  /win 30
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-22
<lapion> Hello
<lapion> I am wondering in howfar the liblivemedia vulnerability CVE-2018-4013 applies to the version in ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10
<ubottu> An exploitable code execution vulnerability exists in the HTTP packet-parsing functionality of the LIVE555 RTSP server library version 0.92. A specially crafted packet can cause a stack-based buffer overflow, resulting in code execution. An attacker can send a packet to trigger this vulnerability. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-4013)
<lapion> According to the debian info only latest sid is not vulnerable
<tomreyn> lapion: this channel is not about ubuntu 18.04 or 18.10.
<TJ-> 18.11 :)
<tomreyn> neither :-P
<TJ-> huh, 18.10 + 1 = 18.11 !
<tomreyn> okay, i'm convinced. :-P
<tomreyn> ...that i need to have a word with your employer.
<teward> tomreyn: just for the record, they've been pointed to their proper location for getting info :p
<TJ-> tomreyn: you can speak "Husky" ? :)
 * tomreyn woof woof!
<tomreyn> thanks teward
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-28
<LinuxBrave> I haven't been on IRC in a while. Is this channel actually active?
<Bashing-om> LinuxBrave: Not much going on here presently :P
<LinuxBrave> I see that. :-)
<Bashing-om> LinuxBrave: Once 19.04 picks up .. here will pick up .
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-22
<sparr> first reboot after an upgrade to 19.10 and X won't start. when I try `startx` from a console it complains that it cannot run in framebuffer mode. I'm working from the console now so it's hard to copy log entries.
<sparr> Xorg.0.log says it cannot load the nvidia module because it does not exist
<lotuspsychje> sparr: this channel is not only for 20.04 development
<lotuspsychje> now
<lotuspsychje> sparr: 19.10 support you can ask in #ubuntu now
<sparr> oh, damn, bad timing
<sparr> guess I should do one final upgrade
<lotuspsychje> https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa-daily-build-isos-are-now-available-to-download-527935.shtml
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: ^
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: I saw that. I have already seen the ISOs before
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-23
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> dax: this might need a fix ^
<dax> Pici: ^ i have no idea how this works
<ubuking> Hey !:D
<lotuspsychje> hi
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in eoan
<Pici> !info bash
<ubottu> 'focal' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<Pici> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 5.0-4ubuntu1 (focal), package size 654 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<Pici> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in focal
<Pici> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-generic does not exist in focal
<Pici> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.18.21 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<dax> ty :)
<Bashing-om> \o/
<Fudge> awesome focal is up
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-24
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 70.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 48663 kB, installed size 189967 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.18.21 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje> tnx dax Pici 
<dax> Pici did all the work :)
<dax> turns out ubottu was hard-coded to look at the i386 arch, which doesn't work too well when ubuntu starts stabbing i386
<dax> so now she looks at amd64 instead
<lotuspsychje> lovely
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-25
<lotuspsychje> https://www.deviantart.com/lotuspsychje/art/-Ubuntu-20-04-Focal-Fossa-development-branch--818007167
<lotuspsychje> happy bug hunting!
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-26
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 70.0+build2-0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 48664 kB, installed size 189966 kB
<lotuspsychje> Bug #1849928
<ubottu> bug 1849928 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Dock stays ontop of Xscreensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849928
<lotuspsychje> anyone feels like testing, be my guest
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<ubottu> gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (source: gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons): desktop icon support for GNOME Shell. In component main, is optional. Version 19.10.2-1 (focal), package size 24 kB, installed size 200 kB
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-27
<lotuspsychje> updated bug #1849928
<ubottu> bug 1849928 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Dock stays ontop of Xscreensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849928
<lotuspsychje> popey_: my graphics Intel Core i5-8250U Intel UHD Graphics 620 driver: i915 in case there would be related things
